# KEEPING IT REAL *TEAM - IT WILL HAPPEN* Join me in the journey ladies! :)



## skweek35

Calling all my friends those I know and even the ones I do not - we may get to know each other here and share our experiences with.
https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/BnB/doll-image1.png​
 This is an official **IT WILL HAPPEN** thread. I know the words - IT WILL HAPPEN kills us when they say that to us deep down whilst we rant about our TTC process, get tired of receiving BFNs and the witch showing up when we are all so hopeful of it getting past and staying away.

But can't deny the fact that it is rightly said - stressing over may delay our chances in conceiving. Have a friend who was trying for 18 months with no luck and the month she didn't try because they were going on a holiday to abroad it was the month IT ACTUALLY HAPPENED! She is still in shock. So ladies stop worrying - be positive - hope positive - pee positive = :bfp:

My AF showed up this morning after receiving a BIG FAT NEGATIVE 2 days earlier @12dpo. I'm devastated everytime the witch shows up and cry for hours thinking I won't be a mom ever - but I have made a promise to myself this cycle that I'm done with stressing over the CDs/DPOs dates or calculations and will just let it happen. Let the nature take it's course.

Who wants to join me - Calling all of you! Everyone is invited - come and share some positive thoughts, baby dust and your journey from WTT to TTC to Pregnancy & Birth. Keep it real, ladies! :hugs: 

https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1312411169.gif

Our :bfp: stats: 
It Will Happen babies:  

https://lb1m.lilypie.com/VyCqp1.png 


:bfp:'s 

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/F4nRp1.png https://lbdm.lilypie.com/KR4mp1.png https://lbdm.lilypie.com/3yfip1.png 

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/BctFp1.png https://lbdm.lilypie.com/8M5xp1.png 


Always remembered :angel:
Kytti (Andrea):



https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1312410911.gif

https://lt1m.lilypie.com/lKu6p1.png 

JBear85 (Jen):
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312261200z6z28z13.png

Gregsprincess (Suzy):
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1311742800z0z29z15.png


Zaney (Zara):
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312088400z7z28z14.png

Apple25 (Amanda):
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312261200z6z27z12.png

Emilyanne (Emily):
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1311310800z0z32z10.png

Lozlizlou (Loz):
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1310533200z4z28z14.png

LaineB (Laine):
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1311397200z3z28z13.png

Pip Squeek (Sammi):
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1309842000z7z32z14.png

Pnutsprincess (Lacey):
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312693200z0z31z14.png

jmandrews (Janene):
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312952400z6z32z16.png

P.s- It's not necessary that you have to stop Charting or using OPKs to join in. Don't let me feel alone and embarrassed here. :blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

Here are some Blinkies for you to use. Feel free to snag them and get the direct img link from my photobucket account.

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/Sweetthingsani.gif​https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/thbabydustfaerieani.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/174239tiduygrvei.jpghttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/babydreams.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/Babydust2.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/Babydust.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/1404714k8y0lq9fvj.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/Kittypresents.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/Pregcastle.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/z45876477.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/z23183897.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttccheer7wt.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/PreggyFairy.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/preg3tria1.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/preg2tria1.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/preg1tria1.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/Expect3_Doll.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/peewhenIsneeze.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/babykicko.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/waddlelikeaduck.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/Expect1doll.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/Expect1doll.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/2051243offel5kb4n.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/716199ecgacemd4y.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/471566du8wggkbsk.gif
https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/th1sttrimester.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/inthe2ndtrimester.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/inthe3rdtrimester.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/471606xsul0ji0r7.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/548541v31ksoezjh.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/548542cvl5kghp4r.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/548544dli5v92vtf.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/471499jh4lemcj8g.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/63998nvixzv69uq.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ilovemybabybump.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/908965nq8ebx97xv.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/890800s8tb5p58ft.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/378987pyw9s0udlj.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/908963agpelq9est.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/1989367umuy0mn37p.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/1173602xkhuf01lom.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/1989365ooaqiju80s.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/1992017foj8eyxmu2.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/1999802uj0uebgfxg.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/1992030al50dvd057.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/1994534u6t2hjef1p.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/1999778ub1y60xmnc.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/2211147ji1dc0l5yv.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/1999806g4m7i01spy.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/39178qsn3bqrozq.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/384308zij7orfd2r.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/384545ehnekzuo7n.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/384552a38882321t.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/386602hqps8g6yjl.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/398948f17er0ykpr.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/471321povyz35nuk.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/378963dxw3dluq4b.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/384256ryv591dq6l.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/471358vdjvf3fxb8.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/403718fv5vyzvi62.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/379021jt5nxkfomr.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/403717n6t8slu0w3.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/403723wz3gasmmgn.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/471505sqkczvqgmw.gif
https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/wereexpecting.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/378985l2av7dvl9r.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/378967zoutfcmyqd.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/471537vp5rlhvy69.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/379093asotwn2j62.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/602387c0orjgsuni.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/640878qa6yu8hg1z.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/380173kvkb3gwaub.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/688940x6dpv7ce0x.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/692174tf19boak30.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/705576ina7ayl6bk.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/701876dapsxavwh0.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/728954bxq4to77et.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/730503bc9zz097e6.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/1173604rxr5znf1np.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/890794evxhojcghf.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/890790byt35afv6n.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/759626yytls7o4j8.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/890797ziar5xjlyo.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttc-patietlywaitingforbfp-1.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttc2yrs.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/1999829vtuigizzm6.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/thpregopains.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/Karli-Marie4.gif
https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttc-practice.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttc-patietlywaitingforbfp.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttc-nomorebfn.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/471602es73ik3sgo.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/693631rsawjqsagk.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/iwantababybelly.jpghttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/602505ppyz04c3pp.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/602504wmlbaqwya2.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/602408y7eld8tjmo.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/602495c88s3kzw99.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/604834wc3zal774o.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/692185vwyr4yxjjh.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/602494b0rq9394wt.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/699295xn4jmit88k.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/690004v4x4zsxh7z.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/693595o1mnxprp59.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/698043jy4o61xash.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/702177ii69dmz604.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/693645ws1gd32ign.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/702180q7hwzilblo.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/732330agkqwu8vvd.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/706027v1d9fd0yrf.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/732332lse52g1gep.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/888566k29h7xc770.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/85.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/85.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/888568w87axuydf1.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/890789y56ec6taq3.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttc-gospermie.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/thshhovulate1-1.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/sperm-11.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/spegg1.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/Buzz.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/fb97b3c702bfc9fe8e157181bfb5ac15.jpghttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/932455q3kt0c4b6o.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/693587l094zyvzjp.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/690800ojw9bmi8gs.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/689693txscwa8ygc.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/667592o6w4zeamph.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/667579r9g7r9e216.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/384543w88m7o4va5.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/384301rw8utgehdc.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/384298m12jcyu8nz.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/52nhxj.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/33yngqc.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/8.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/7.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/6.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/5.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/198.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/197.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttcwackycycles.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/196.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/TTC-3.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/195.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/141825cngqgp03tf.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/284290s7i3j8isym.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/187.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/284302f4s6op8vpm.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/166.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/175.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/201.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/babyfever.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/miracle.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/168.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/186.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/35-1.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/159.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/164.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/45.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttc.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/419076v3ioclb7jo.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/2.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/thwaitingtotest.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/148.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/70.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/39.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/26.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/42-1.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/165.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/144.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/434779jn3ugkci9p.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/117.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/185.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/182.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/180.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/179.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/357980lllviu38y2.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/178.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/168.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/597703iyre3nlmik.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/167.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/141821dit6t5oexi.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/349300i5a6rbippv.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/165.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/284546rlq6a5tl1k.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/164.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/162.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/471588em4g31mqj6.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/159.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/471786kb2qybqwym.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/150.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/148.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/147.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/146.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/144.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/127.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/1509331pcocrcewfv.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/117.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/114.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/1509321xpghiv3q6r.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/112.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/111.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/1227788pv4nu94b2k.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/109.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/108.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/99.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/93.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/81.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/80.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/79.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/70.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/45.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/42-1.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/39.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/35-1.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/26.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/12-1.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/3.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/1.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/2.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttc-swim.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttc-comeonbfp.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttc-buzzoffhag.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/177.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/170.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/139.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/139.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/thTTC1togetherpastel.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/136.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/119.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/113.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/38.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/35.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/33.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/31.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/13.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/12.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/9.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/01MyTurnYet.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/01BabyLove.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttc-bfp3.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttc-bfp2.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttc-bfp1.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/Ducks.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/89.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/z8727284.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/th23seu6d1.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/gospermies.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/aimingbfp.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/163.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/138.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/babyonway.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttc-nomorebfn.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttc-comeonbfp-1.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/180.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/179.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/01cbsbs01.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/182.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/122.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/185.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/186.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/89-1.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/48.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/10.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/32.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/49.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/120.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/106.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/130.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/187.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/197.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/198.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/197.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/195.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttc3.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/okaybfp.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/havinfun6ym.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/thttcNaturally.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttc5.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/196.gif
https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/Teampinkbanner-1.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/Teambluebanner.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/babybelly2.jpghttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/l142922.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/l142920.gifhttps://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/2674f.gif
https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/baby-dust-needed-heredfsdfsdfsd.gif​
Link to my photobucket album where you can get the img codes: https://s1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/


----------



## FragileDoll

It&#8217;s easy to become discouraged when you&#8217;re trying to conceive.

No, let&#8217;s say that another way. Discouragement really just comes with the territory when you&#8217;re trying to conceive.

After all; you&#8217;ve made a big life decision. You want to have a baby. Once that decision is made, your whole life can change. After all, chances are pretty good you&#8217;ve spent a great deal of effort up to this point in not getting pregnant; you feel like, once you stop birth control, it should just sort of happen.

But, it doesn&#8217;t. Not always immediately, anyways.

So, you get frustrated. You get down. You get discouraged. You get to feeling like it&#8217;s possible that you&#8217;ll never, ever get pregnant.

Whether you&#8217;ve been trying to conceive for two months or twelve, you can start to lose hope. The more aggressive you get about trying to conceive &#8211; using supplements, visiting fertility specialists, making lifestyle changes &#8211; the more frustrating it is when you pass yet another month without being pregnant.

So, how do you handle discouragement when you&#8217;re trying to conceive? It&#8217;s not easy. But, there are some things you can do:
Stay positive. There is power in positivity. Maintain your optimism, even in the face of those monthly setbacks. It&#8217;s not easy, but it can pay you back significantly.

Focus on what you do have. Even in a worst case scenario, you have some good things in your life. Family, friends, your partner, and other things. Remember that you have some joys already in life, and that while having a baby would be another major source of joy, it&#8217;s not the only one.

Work toward your goal. You can be positive all you like, but if you&#8217;re not doing some basic things &#8211; watching your diet, getting some exercise, controlling weight, quitting smoking, watching your alcohol intake and more &#8211; you&#8217;re not going to succeed in getting pregnant. Learn as much as you can about fertility, and use that knowledge to increase your chances of conceiving.

Discouragement isn&#8217;t easy, but it&#8217;s also not something that you can&#8217;t overcome. Hope this helps. :hugs:

Oh just removed my ticker - will add some time later. 

So what CD or DPO are you ladies?


----------



## JBear85

This is going to be another great thread for everyone to keep POSITIVE!! I'm 14dpo, and feeling like AF is going to strike any minute :(


----------



## Jemma0717

Yay! Now we have 2 going which is okay because whoever needs encouragement can find either one- or w/e one they find first. 

I am 11 dpo I think? My ticker will tell you. But, I am not tracking so I don't know how accurate this is. I am just going with the flow and when it happens, it happens!


----------



## Zaney

what a lovely thread hun......was nice to read also and ill be part of it :)

when i read about the diet stuff and all that well the smoking part really hit me....i am a smoker :( its been playing on my mind whether it is something that isnt helping...i did fall pregnant with my other 3 while smoking but another 3 years of smoking since surely dont help.....i will do my best to cut down or even stop!....and i know i will this month cos im going on holiday and wont have time to smoke and i will swim so thats good exercise will do all i can this month and what i can cope with anyway 

and if my cycles r back 2 normal which i feel they r and hoping they r i am on day 3 of 28 day cycle and 12 days to go till ov roughly and again hopefully lol x


----------



## kytti

Just popping in a second to say I caught up with you guys and am subscribing to this thread! I feel better after a morning off and a more positive attitude. :) I'm going to go write some birthday invites for my daughter's party on the 21st and finish some school work! I can't neglect the child I already have because I'm down about not being pregnant with #2 yet! Still have some AF signs and it feels like I might start spotting soon. But I still have my fingers crossed. I won't count myself out until the spotting begins!!


----------



## pip squeek

Hey girls

What a great thread. 

Well think I'm 12 days past ov I was due af yesterday but nothing as yet sure she will be arriving anytime.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## FragileDoll

Hey, why not we share how we met the loves of our lives and how long we have been together. I do not even know the names of most of you - So it'd be nice getting to you a little about each other too.

I'll start first. My name is Ana - 24 years old, DH is 27 and I met him over the internet 2 years back. We met for the first time after an year of getting into a relationship, lol. I was hell nervous. :blush: Got married 4 months ago! Trying for baby #1.


----------



## Jemma0717

Good idea!

I am Tiffany, 22yo mom of a 5yo boy Landon. DH is 24-- we have been together for 7 yrs in November. We were high school sweethearts <3


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Good idea!
> 
> I am Tiffany, 22yo mom of a 5yo boy Landon. DH is 24-- we have been together for 7 yrs in November. We were high school sweethearts <3

Hey Tiffy, added your thread too below! Now it can't die EVER! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pip squeek

Good idea

My name is sammi im 24, my little boy is called Isaac Nicholas, his middle name is after my sister Nicola he is my whole world. Iv been with my hubby for 8 years He has just turned 30 we got married 2 years ago.

Also we have just bought a new house and have to renovate the whole house which is very stressfull on top of ttc but I'm sure we will get there. It will be so with it


----------



## JBear85

I am Jen, 26 w/ no kids yet. DB is also 26. We are from the same small town and met in I think the 9th grade, and then dated for awhile in the 10th grade. We went our separate ways and moved away, etc. About a year ago he tracked me down online and it was an instant re-connection, we've been together ever since :) He is in the military and is currently stuck on base through the week, so we only have our weekends together for right now. That's definitely affecting our odds in this TTC battle, but it will all work out in the end!


----------



## FragileDoll

DH and I are looking forward to move aboard sometime soon after he Graduates i.e. next year December. But we are confused between Australia or UK.


----------



## Jemma0717

Ladies, I just had to share how I think you are all the BEST! I am part of another forum (on bnb) and feel like an outcast.....no one talks to me, responds to me, so just wanted to say THANK YOU!


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah I agree with you tiffany think everyone on hear is great.
We have a fantastic thread going


----------



## FragileDoll

Well, when I first joined BnB - I was a loner. I had no friends, but I'm so lucky I found such great friends like you all. I feel blessed - Love you all! And heaps of baby dust to ya'll. :dust: :dust:


----------



## Zaney

awwwww just signed back in....and this is loverly :)

my name is Zara for those who dont know :) im 28 and hubby is 27.
i have 3 girls 2yrs soon to be 3 in 3 weeks.....a 9 year old going on 20 lmao and a 10 year old going on 20 hahaha.....they were conceived from a different 10 year relationship....year later met my world! my hubby and i get a few mixed reactions from this but love at first site and found out when we met we had so many friends in common and dunno why we didnt meet sooner but then i wouldnt have the girls i have now....but on 10 weeks of being together we got married lol and it felt more like 10 years!....i know its quick but we just knew and thought why wait and still 2 this day wouldnt have changed it....1st year wedding anniversary is on 20th august....he has no kids of his own but sees the girls has his own and would just love a baby between us. xx

my 3 girls names - 
Faith -10
Kaci - 9
Rianna - 2 near on 3


----------



## Jemma0717

Wish you ladies lived closer. It's times like now that I need a friend. I am sitting here typing...crying....(not because of TTC) but one can only handle so much stress. My family life is so hectic and I hate it all. Sometimes I just want to give up and start all over.


----------



## JBear85

This is the first forum I've ever even been on, so you all have made it an awesome experience for me :) You're all the greatest! xo


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh tiffany I feel the same sometimes the last 3 years have been very hard just getting my life back on track. We are all hear anytime you need to talk. 

X


----------



## Jemma0717

Thanks Sammi. It actually felt really good to get that out. I really needed it. I felt clogged up lol


----------



## pip squeek

I think it's good to get things of our chest. It always make me feel better. There just ain't always someone who you can talk to. But we are always hear x


----------



## pip squeek

I really do hope we al get our bfp's soon we all deserve it such a great bunch of ppl


----------



## Jemma0717

I know! And it will be fun to follow along here through pregnancies and such :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Wish you ladies lived closer. It's times like now that I need a friend. I am sitting here typing...crying....(not because of TTC) but one can only handle so much stress. My family life is so hectic and I hate it all. Sometimes I just want to give up and start all over.

Hey hun, never feel a loner when you have all of us around you. *Wraps her hand around and gives a hug* I know how you feel, my life has more worser than yours - let's say my family isn't supportive and conservative over little things. To the worst they can be mentally and physical abusive at times - you never know how much bruises and fractures I have been through after getting into a relationship with my DH. :rofl:


----------



## trying2becalm

Hey ladies
My name is Rachel. I am 33. My husband and I have been together for 9 years and got married in may last year. We are trying for our first little person and have been only since June. Already going a little crazy! 
I joined only a week ago bit so appreciate you all here. You are keeping me sane. 
I just need to keep calm, stay healthy and hope for the best. 
Good luck and thank you!! Xxx


----------



## purplelilly

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Wish you ladies lived closer. It's times like now that I need a friend. I am sitting here typing...crying....(not because of TTC) but one can only handle so much stress. My family life is so hectic and I hate it all. Sometimes I just want to give up and start all over.
> 
> Hey hun, never feel a loner when you have all of us around you. *Wraps her hand around and gives a hug* I know how you feel, my life has more worser than yours - let's say my family isn't supportive and conservative over little things. To the worst they can be mentally and physical abusive at times - you never know how much bruises and fractures I have been through after getting into a relationship with my DH. :rofl:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: ladies! we have unfortunately all been there and our hearts will go out to those of you in need of support! :flower:

I've been more of a stalker on these threads than a joiner but always seem to follow this group of ladies! My name is Christina (32)and DH (42 age never mattered to me)and i have been together for 12 yrs and married for almost 8. No children for either of us. I used to work across the street from his shop and after 2yrs of his flirting we finally went out and i told my bff after date #2 he would be the man i married :blush: After starting our own business 6yrs ago and struggling to get it going we've decided its time to TTC.

Taking waaaayyyyy longer than anticipated so frustration is in full force! Currently AF due tomarrow and feels like it's true. Sooooooo next cycle i should o during our beach vaca and i'm not gonna stress it (or i'm gonna keep telling myself that at least)


----------



## JBear85

That's definitely what we all need to remember - to relax, try not to stress, and to remember that it WILL happen in time. That's what we're all here for - support and positivity :D


----------



## FragileDoll

trying2becalm said:


> Hey ladies
> My name is Rachel. I am 33. My husband and I have been together for 9 years and got married in may last year. We are trying for our first little person and have been only since June. Already going a little crazy!
> I joined only a week ago bit so appreciate you all here. You are keeping me sane.
> I just need to keep calm, stay healthy and hope for the best.
> Good luck and thank you!! Xxx

Glad to see you here, Rachel. Sending heaps of baby dust you way. :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Wish you ladies lived closer. It's times like now that I need a friend. I am sitting here typing...crying....(not because of TTC) but one can only handle so much stress. My family life is so hectic and I hate it all. Sometimes I just want to give up and start all over.
> 
> Hey hun, never feel a loner when you have all of us around you. *Wraps her hand around and gives a hug* I know how you feel, my life has more worser than yours - let's say my family isn't supportive and conservative over little things. To the worst they can be mentally and physical abusive at times - you never know how much bruises and fractures I have been through after getting into a relationship with my DH. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: ladies! we have unfortunately all been there and our hearts will go out to those of you in need of support! :flower:
> 
> I've been more of a stalker on these threads than a joiner but always seem to follow this group of ladies! My name is Christina (32)and DH (42 age never mattered to me)and i have been together for 12 yrs and married for almost 8. No children for either of us. I used to work across the street from his shop and after 2yrs of his flirting we finally went out and i told my bff after date #2 he would be the man i married :blush: After starting our own business 6yrs ago and struggling to get it going we've decided its time to TTC.
> 
> Taking waaaayyyyy longer than anticipated so frustration is in full force! Currently AF due tomarrow and feels like it's true. Sooooooo next cycle i should o during our beach vaca and i'm not gonna stress it (or i'm gonna keep telling myself that at least)Click to expand...

Aww hun. :hugs: Is this your TTC #1?


----------



## purplelilly

fragiledoll-- Yes this is #1 for us. DH can be a bit OCD so he wanted to be "ready" lol. He's been buying kids books and disney movies since before we were even married:haha: He unfortunately also thought it would take only a month or two so i also have a 2/3 finished nursery that i just keep the door shut to :nope:

This month our theme is "it'll happen when it happens" so this thread is PERRRRRFFFECT for me :laugh2:

How about you what # are you TTC?


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> Thanks Sammi. It actually felt really good to get that out. I really needed it. I felt clogged up lol

i'm a firm believer that sometimes a good cry is necessary.... as long as you don't let it take you over :hugs:


----------



## Zaney

i also think that and also crying and letting it all out leaves space to make u stronger! :) and doesnt mean in any way shape or form that u failed....just once its out u can move on......


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> fragiledoll-- Yes this is #1 for us. DH can be a bit OCD so he wanted to be "ready" lol. He's been buying kids books and disney movies since before we were even married:haha: He unfortunately also thought it would take only a month or two so i also have a 2/3 finished nursery that i just keep the door shut to :nope:
> 
> This month our theme is "it'll happen when it happens" so this thread is PERRRRRFFFECT for me :laugh2:
> 
> How about you what # are you TTC?

Even I thought it would happen right away didn't knew the odds of TTC. The reason is, 80% of women are not aware of such sites and do not bother researching about what the hell Ovulation is and how it helps conception, whats are OPKs and blah. None of the girls in my circle - okay not only circle, neither any of my relatives nor I reckon anybody in this country but lets say half of the world knows what Ovulation is, lol. Their concept is - have :sex: get pregnant. :shrug: I mean I am not being offensive - but the truth is, the ladies who do not know anything out there - they DO NOT STRESS over CDs/DPOs and the ladies like us who finds out - they starts tracking, tracing their cycles, becomes a symptom freak and stressing over the whole month. :shrug: 

Look at the other ladies - who do not know anything, they are in such peace! why not we too act that we do not know anything about ovulation, cycles, tww for awhile and act innocent and IT WILL HAPPEN! :happydance:

Yeah, DH and I are TTC #1.


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> i also think that and also crying and letting it all out leaves space to make u stronger! :) and doesnt mean in any way shape or form that u failed....just once its out u can move on......

I second that, I know how much I cry over things but once it's out I feel light inside. I cry every cycle when AF shows up - but once I'm over I start planning some BD again for the whole next week. :blush:


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll im like that atm...when af came it felt more normal i was relieved but gutted at same time....
But i think af is gonna leave me 2moro and then i know its early but im gonna start BD in couple of days hahaha....

Only because ya never know....i did read u can do it too much??.....but well i obviously aint doing it enough so y not have fun and just going for it....i think i been doing it 2 late in my cycle when ov has just finished or something so gonna be ready b4 this time xx


----------



## skweek35

Hey Ladies - 
I am Carla. 35 years old. DB is 36. We met 3 1/2 years ago via the internet and been together ever since although I only moved in to his house in December last year. 
We have recently set a wedding date - because I have family and friends in South Africa who want to join us and they need lots of time to sort finances and flights out - So wedding date will most likely be 6 April 2013. 
So that is me

I so know how you ladies feel about some of the other threads on this site - no one ever responds to what we say!! thats why I love certain threads - this one is defo included in that list


----------



## purplelilly

Fragiledoll--- I soooo hear you! I knew the odd's from waay too much time on the net but DH was in a bit of denial. He's sweet and tries to understand but to be real they can't. After I gave myself a 2wk cycle :brat: from symptom spotting and stressing it came to me that i need to find a way to relax!! From strained relationships with females in my family and my best friend going thru a divorce i've had NO ONE to talk to so all you ladies in here are a god send!!!! Next cycle is coming up and i'm gonna do everything i can to not have the usual breakdown when :witch: shows up in the next day or two.

Next month :witch: better look out :gun:


----------



## purplelilly

skweek35 said:


> Hey Ladies -
> I am Carla. 35 years old. DB is 36. We met 3 1/2 years ago via the internet and been together ever since although I only moved in to his house in December last year.
> We have recently set a wedding date - because I have family and friends in South Africa who want to join us and they need lots of time to sort finances and flights out - So wedding date will most likely be 6 April 2013.
> So that is me
> 
> I so know how you ladies feel about some of the other threads on this site - no one ever responds to what we say!! thats why I love certain threads - this one is defo included in that list

Welcome! Agreed this is the only group i've actually interacted with. Glad to have another aboard :thumbup:


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> FragileDoll im like that atm...when af came it felt more normal i was relieved but gutted at same time....
> But i think af is gonna leave me 2moro and then i know its early but im gonna start BD in couple of days hahaha....
> 
> Only because ya never know....i did read u can do it too much??.....but well i obviously aint doing it enough so y not have fun and just going for it....i think i been doing it 2 late in my cycle when ov has just finished or something so gonna be ready b4 this time xx

Hahaha YEAH LOTS OF. :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Zaney

well think im gonna have last fag b4 bed ill stay signed in till i finished and then will probs be back on some point in morning 2moro...i basically stay signed in all day lmao....i aint always here at pc tho.....wow alot of u must think that but my kids r on it more i just refresh it often lol......i know im a smoker and it probs dont help....but im cutting down......x


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> Hey Ladies -
> I am Carla. 35 years old. DB is 36. We met 3 1/2 years ago via the internet and been together ever since although I only moved in to his house in December last year.
> We have recently set a wedding date - because I have family and friends in South Africa who want to join us and they need lots of time to sort finances and flights out - So wedding date will most likely be 6 April 2013.
> So that is me
> 
> I so know how you ladies feel about some of the other threads on this site - no one ever responds to what we say!! thats why I love certain threads - this one is defo included in that list

DH and I met through the internet too, can't forget that first day when we were face to face - geez I was blushing and turned as red a tomato. :haha:

I know what you mean, people bare respond to threads. There are like 2 replies and 2222222222222222222222 views. :wacko: But I'm always there where I could offer advise and support and try to answer the question asked by others.


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> Fragiledoll--- I soooo hear you! I knew the odd's from waay too much time on the net but DH was in a bit of denial. He's sweet and tries to understand but to be real they can't. After I gave myself a 2wk cycle :brat: from symptom spotting and stressing it came to me that i need to find a way to relax!! From strained relationships with females in my family and my best friend going thru a divorce i've had NO ONE to talk to so all you ladies in here are a god send!!!! Next cycle is coming up and i'm gonna do everything i can to not have the usual breakdown when :witch: shows up in the next day or two.
> 
> Next month :witch: better look out :gun:

That's the spirit!! Hang in there - we are all hanging there. :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> well think im gonna have last fag b4 bed ill stay signed in till i finished and then will probs be back on some point in morning 2moro...i basically stay signed in all day lmao....i aint always here at pc tho.....wow alot of u must think that but my kids r on it more i just refresh it often lol......i know im a smoker and it probs dont help....but im cutting down......x

Try some chewing gums instead of ciggies. Not a good idea but not even bad. :haha:


----------



## Zaney

ill think ill get some 2moro in shop.....ill get about 5 packs knowing me and get alsorts of flavours lol...i find boiled sweets help but its all sweets! calories and foooood! hahaha

and ill rephrase the kids on it more bit they aint on this site but another but on pc more lol but its 11pm now so its my time lol x


----------



## Zaney

well good night all and hope u all :sleep: well and will speak to u all 2moro im sure....and will catch up on all posts over a :coffee: xxx


----------



## purplelilly

:bfp:


Zaney said:


> well think im gonna have last fag b4 bed ill stay signed in till i finished and then will probs be back on some point in morning 2moro...i basically stay signed in all day lmao....i aint always here at pc tho.....wow alot of u must think that but my kids r on it more i just refresh it often lol......i know im a smoker and it probs dont help....but im cutting down......x

Cutting down is a good start!! quitting will drive you as crazy as a TWW :rofl:
DH told me we couldn't TTC until i quit so after 14 :growlmad: day's I quit 7mths ago. Now just waiting for the :bfp: until i get it i'm blaming the :witch: and have 1 cig during the melt down. by the end of it i'm ready for the next :sex:

:rofl:


----------



## Zaney

hahahaha purplelilly - and i dont think i could quit at this time in my life yet but i will soon cos i do want to but when everything is calm i will for sure....and well done for quitting :) x


----------



## Jemma0717

Hey all u smokers....let's make a plan to quit/cut down k? We will talk tomorrow since ur going to bed. Its early here :)


----------



## Zaney

yeah good idea about the smoking.....its 23.17 here so will look forward to discussing it 2moro and night btw and enjoy the rest of ya day xx


----------



## kytti

I feel so out of the loop now by taking the day (mostly) off. :(


----------



## FitzBaby

Oooohh ... a new one!!

You ladies rock!

I'm Greer. 29, DH is 29. We have been best friends for 14 years, dated for 9, married for almost 3. We have one DD (she was a surprise) and are hoping for more. We are both from big families (I am #4 out of 5 kids and so is DH) and we want DD to have the fun of a sibling to blame things on!

Jemma ... we are always here! So glad to have to ladies to go through this journey with!


----------



## Jemma0717

Thanks so much fitz baby :)

Kytti! We missed u!


----------



## kytti

I missed you guys too. I've been sulking most of the day. :blush: But I am okay now.. I WILL be ok!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh kytti....here is a BIG hug for u!! Evrything will be okay and it will happen! We are here to talk. I am sorry for getting ur hopes up about the test, stupid site. I can't do smileys on my phone grrrrr milions of hugs and baby dust


----------



## kytti

Oh girl, it is totally NOT your fault! That website is POOP! I should have never bothered with all that nonsense. I won't be making that mistake again! Unfortunately tomorrow (thursday at the latest) is my traditional time to start the pre AF spotting so I'm going to say a nice prayer tonight that it doesn't come. I don't have any cramps, PMS, or pimples (like I normally do by now) but I also O'd late so that could have put me off track a day or two. I won't test again until Thursday... if I don't see Mr. Spot.


----------



## apple25

:happydance: Yay so glad you started this thread..My names Amanda I'm 26 dh is 25. We met online also we have been together almost 4 years now and married almost 2. We are ttc #1. And doll I think you are right about the tracking and obsessing all my prego friends did not track and got preg right away. I am going to be calm this month and not worry. I might not even use the OPKs like I was planning. Good luck ladies!


----------



## FitzBaby

I'm with you apple and kytti. Next month I am just going to relax but put my feet up after BDing. Lots of stress on my plate right now and making a baby should be fun. When DD was conceived it was a total shock, no where near trying, and well ... she's upstairs sleeping in her crib right now so it can happen!

As per the smoking thing, I'm with you all on that. I quit when I was pregnant and nursing (didn't last very long) but started back up when I'd go out. Smoking too much now and need a way to quit!


----------



## Jemma0717

hehe:

WHATEVER you give a WOMAN, she will MAKE it GREATER. Give her SPERM, she will give you a BABY. Give her a HOUSE, she will give you a HOME. Give her GROCERIES, she will give you a MEAL. Give her LOVE and she will give you her HEART! She MULTIPLIES and ENLARGES what she is GIVEN. So, if you GIVE her CRAP, be PREPARED to RECEIVE a TON OF SHIT!


----------



## pip squeek

Hey girls just trying to cathch up on both threads.

I not a smoker but i can imagin its very hard to stop i remember my mum doing it think she quit 7 years ago.

Well i still have no sign of af and the cramps seem to have gone now, if she is going to come just wish she would hurry up so i can start this month fresh.

Im with you guys too if af shows i doing no charting or checking at all just want to relax and stop stressing about ttc it will happen at the right time.

Hope your all well this morning.


----------



## Zaney

hiya, i dunno if u would rather be called ya real name or pip squeek lol, but i am a smoker and wanna quit but ive tried a few times now.....i think ill start by cutting down or limiting my self to same amount or less each day.....
and when r u due to test?? i really hope af doesnt come for you xx


----------



## skweek35

good morning ladies, hope you all had a better nights sleep than I got. So much on my mind at the mo - mainly school and I am meant to be on holiday!! go figure?? 

Anyways - lots to do today, need to get out before the rain and thunder storms arrives 

Has anyone tried accupunture before? Read about lots of ladies here who have been for accu and then got their bfp. So just intruiged.


----------



## pip squeek

Zaney said:


> hiya, i dunno if u would rather be called ya real name or pip squeek lol, but i am a smoker and wanna quit but ive tried a few times now.....i think ill start by cutting down or limiting my self to same amount or less each day.....
> and when r u due to test?? i really hope af doesnt come for you xx

Oh i dont mind either Name i chose pip squeek because thats what i named my bump before isaac was born lol.

Well i cant decide when to test again i think if af has not arrived by sunday i will test then because i will be just short of a week late then


----------



## pip squeek

skweek35 said:


> good morning ladies, hope you all had a better nights sleep than I got. So much on my mind at the mo - mainly school and I am meant to be on holiday!! go figure??
> 
> Anyways - lots to do today, need to get out before the rain and thunder storms arrives
> 
> Has anyone tried accupunture before? Read about lots of ladies here who have been for accu and then got their bfp. So just intruiged.

Morning 

Ohh accupunture iv not heard this before but think i would be too chicken to get it done ha ha


----------



## FragileDoll

Had a bad sleep last night - hope you all slept well. :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Well, I have never been a smoker and never touched alcohol in my life ever. My brother smokes - I get so annoyed of the fumes as soon as he enters my room. I start coughing - oh sensitive lungs. Although, I have smoked a few times when I was in school - but didn't liked the idea as I used to get sick whenever tried. :rofl: 

Also, I am underweight. Whoever looks at me even a stranger - they're like oh dear you are so skinny don't you eat something? Comeon get some flesh on. :rofl: Oh and I do not look like a skeleton either - I'm just skinny! :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> good morning ladies, hope you all had a better nights sleep than I got. So much on my mind at the mo - mainly school and I am meant to be on holiday!! go figure??
> 
> Anyways - lots to do today, need to get out before the rain and thunder storms arrives
> 
> Has anyone tried accupunture before? Read about lots of ladies here who have been for accu and then got their bfp. So just intruiged.

Hun, will do a little research about it and let you know.

P.s - I'm trying so hard to remember names but I keep mixing them up. :D


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll that was like a little rant there, hope ya feel better and got it off ya chest haha 
And my Husband dont smoke.....i do ...but cutting down but i will try harder as i dont think its fair on him or the kids,,,,i gotta do it!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Hey all u smokers....let's make a plan to quit/cut down k? We will talk tomorrow since ur going to bed. Its early here :)

I agree - I heard about some chewing gums for smokers. Nicotine Chewing Gum (also known as Quit Smoking Chewing Gum) is one medication for the treatment of nicotine dependence. Nicotine in this form acts as a nicotine replacement to help smokers quit smoking. Each piece of Quit Smoking Chewing gum is a form of Therapeutic Nicotine. This means it replaces some of the nicotine your body and brain are used to getting. The level of nicotine is lower than cigarettes and allows your body to gradually adjust to having less nicotine until you no longer need any.

Nicorette, quit smoking chewing gum helps you wean yourself from nicotine by allowing you to gradually decrease the daily dosage until you stop using Nicorette altogether. Nicorette chewing gum is available in two strengths: 2mg and 4mg. Strenght of your quit smoking chewing gum depends on how many cigarettes you smoke per day.

My brother used them - he quit it for 6 months.


----------



## FragileDoll

I didn't knew about acupuncture, so did a little research and this is what I found out. 


Enhancing Fertility with Chinese Medicine

By Kumiko Yamamoto, L.Ac., Dipl. OM

Conception is an incredible event involving many intricate processes that depend on a well-functioning physiology. Getting pregnant is a smooth journey for some and a challenging one for others. When a couple is not able to conceive after one year of trying, the condition is called infertility. At this point, many couples turn to reproductive assistance. In the U.S., infertility affects approximately one out of every six couples, according to the American Pregnancy Association. For those having difficulty with conception, about onethird of cases are due just to the man, one-third to just the woman, and the remaining third involve issues with both.

Traditional Chinese Medicine (TCM), including acupuncture and herbal medicine, has been shown to optimize many aspects of the physiological functions associated with infertility. The most common cause of female infertility is infrequent or absence of ovulation. According to studies conducted at Shanghai Medical University in China, acupuncture helps to harmonize the relationship between the hypothalamus and pituitary gland, thus normalizing ovulation. As well, adequate endometrial thickness and uterine artery blood flow is essential for successful embryo implantation, and acupuncture can help increase both. Chinese herbs, such as angelica sinensis root and rehmannia root, are often used for regulating a womans ovulation cycle and promoting a healthy uterine lining.

Dealing with infertility is stressful for many couples, and stress has an impact on the reproductive system too. TCM is extremely effective for managing stress. Acupuncture can decrease the stress hormone cortisol and increase endorphinshormones that create a sense of wellbeing and relaxation. TCM is not only beneficial for women in their journey towards motherhood. It is also very effective for menhelping them increase sperm count, improve sperm motility (movement), morphology (shape), and even enhance sexual interest.

Many couples undergo modern fertility treatments such as intrauterine insemination (IUI) and in vitro fertilization (IVF) to help them get pregnant. Chinese medicine has been proven to enhance these fertility treatments by strengthening the overall health of the body making it more receptive to the procedures. According to a study in the British Medical Journal, the use of acupuncture as a complimentary therapy with IVF increases the chance of pregnancy by up to 65%.

I have asked a few ladies - they either say they never tried or don't like the idea of numerous needles struck to their body. I, myself fear needles/vaccines. :blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> FragileDoll that was like a little rant there, hope ya feel better and got it off ya chest haha
> And my Husband dont smoke.....i do ...but cutting down but i will try harder as i dont think its fair on him or the kids,,,,i gotta do it!!!

Haha yes there was. PHEW! My DH don't smoke even. Good luck hun! :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

thanks FD - am planning on having lunch and wondering into town to see a chinese doctor - Recommended by my best friend. So will let all know how it goes. 
I must admit that i am not keen on the nasty smelling and tasting teas!!! but will try the accu!


----------



## Zaney

yeah skweek35 would be interesting to find out more...prices and what they say etc...


----------



## pip squeek

it does sound interesting would like to know if it really works


----------



## apple25

skweek35- You'll have to let us know how the acupuncture works. Although I am afraid of needles...Here is a positive quote for the day:

"Reflect upon your present blessings, of which every man has many, not on your past misfortunes, of which all men have some."
Charles Dickens

During this ttc journey I sometimes get down and forget I already have a lot of blessings in my life. Hope you ladies have a great day!


----------



## Zaney

apple25 said:


> skweek35- You'll have to let us know how the acupuncture works. Although I am afraid of needles...Here is a positive quote for the day:
> 
> "Reflect upon your present blessings, of which every man has many, not on your past misfortunes, of which all men have some."
> Charles Dickens
> 
> During this ttc journey I sometimes get down and forget I already have a lot of blessings in my life. Hope you ladies have a great day!

ur right there....i should think of my blessings i have....dont get me wrong i do! but should when i feel down more so xx


----------



## trying2becalm

purplelilly said:


> Fragiledoll--- I soooo hear you! I knew the odd's from waay too much time on the net but DH was in a bit of denial. He's sweet and tries to understand but to be real they can't. After I gave myself a 2wk cycle :brat: from symptom spotting and stressing it came to me that i need to find a way to relax!! From strained relationships with females in my family and my best friend going thru a divorce i've had NO ONE to talk to so all you ladies in here are a god send!!!! Next cycle is coming up and i'm gonna do everything i can to not have the usual breakdown when :witch: shows up in the next day or two.
> 
> Next month :witch: better look out :gun:

I feel the same. The thing is when you make the descision to do it, rather than it just happening unplanned, you want to go in with your eyes open (so to speak). Plus, having all the info is just in my nature. Always a plan and I don't leave things to chance. Oh well.
It will happen!


----------



## kytti

Today starts the "watching for spotting" mode. According to last month and the month before I'm due to start my Pre AF spotting today or tomorrow. Still in BFN status. :(


----------



## apple25

trying2becalm said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Fragiledoll--- I soooo hear you! I knew the odd's from waay too much time on the net but DH was in a bit of denial. He's sweet and tries to understand but to be real they can't. After I gave myself a 2wk cycle :brat: from symptom spotting and stressing it came to me that i need to find a way to relax!! From strained relationships with females in my family and my best friend going thru a divorce i've had NO ONE to talk to so all you ladies in here are a god send!!!! Next cycle is coming up and i'm gonna do everything i can to not have the usual breakdown when :witch: shows up in the next day or two.
> 
> Next month :witch: better look out :gun:
> 
> I feel the same. The thing is when you majestic the descision to do it, rather than it just happening unplanned, you want to go in with your eyes open (so to speak). Plus, having all the info is just in my nature. Always a plan and I don't leave things to chance. Oh well.
> It will happen!Click to expand...

The smiley with the guns at AF is hilarious! I am the same way about having to have all the facts and plan things out. I really think its hurting me this time though no one I know that has a baby or is currently pregnant obsessed or planned it out like I have been soo I am going to relax this month! Or try to! easy to say now as I am CD 2 haha.


----------



## apple25

kytti said:


> Today starts the "watching for spotting" mode. According to last month and the month before I'm due to start my Pre AF spotting today or tomorrow. Still in BFN status. :(

Good luck! Will keep my fingers crossed for you! Lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to you!


----------



## kytti

Thanks apple, I really appreciate it. I don't think it's going to happen. I feel like I should have gotten a positive test by now, if I am.. unless these tests are just crap. I don't feel like wasting money on a first response either because I did it last month. :( No real AF signs yet, although a little... and it does feel like I might start spotting soon. I just want to get this over with.


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> thanks FD - am planning on having lunch and wondering into town to see a chinese doctor - Recommended by my best friend. So will let all know how it goes.
> I must admit that i am not keen on the nasty smelling and tasting teas!!! but will try the accu!

Carla, let us know how it goes. And what is the procedure exactly, will wait on an update from you. :thumbup:


----------



## Zaney

apple25, ive met a few people now that have been trying and tried for few months to few years! and they have succeeded so is very possible and thats y we got this thread...no more worrying about trying...just have fun with it....BD aaaaallll the time b4 during and after ov lol just enjoy ya partner not worrying 5 mins after if u got the spot or did it work...and a few tips ive heard on the way that work - hold ya legs up after for 20-30 mins but laugh about it dont be 2 serious....lay upside down on the sofa with feet up or anyway that ya want that the whole point and after BD try not 2 run 2 the loo or wipe straight away...sounds maybe tmi but well its worked for many haha xx

hope that cheered ya up....and every1 else who reads it lol xx


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> Thanks apple, I really appreciate it. I don't think it's going to happen. I feel like I should have gotten a positive test by now, if I am.. unless these tests are just crap. I don't feel like wasting money on a first response either because I did it last month. :( No real AF signs yet, although a little... and it does feel like I might start spotting soon. I just want to get this over with.

Be positive hun. Lots of baby dust to you. :dust:


----------



## Zaney

Kytti u have all those other tests.....if in doubt get a test out hahahaha...but really hope af stays away for u xxx


----------



## kytti

Thanks Fragile, still not sure what DPO I'm on but I know it's not 11. It's either 9 or 10.. probably 10. I had an almost positive (but looked positive) test to me on July 23rd and then very early on July 24th I had a super super dark positive test. My temp dipped on the 23rd and shot up on the 24th.


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> apple25, ive met a few people now that have been trying and tried for few months to few years! and they have succeeded so is very possible and thats y we got this thread...no more worrying about trying...just have fun with it....BD aaaaallll the time b4 during and after ov lol just enjoy ya partner not worrying 5 mins after if u got the spot or did it work...and a few tips ive heard on the way that work - hold ya legs up after for 20-30 mins but laugh about it dont be 2 serious....lay upside down on the sofa with feet up or anyway that ya want that the whole point and after BD try not 2 run 2 the loo or wipe straight away...sounds maybe tmi but well its worked for many haha xx
> 
> hope that cheered ya up....and every1 else who reads it lol xx

I always do laugh about holding my legs up for 20-30 minutes. It's kinda funny. :haha:


----------



## apple25

FragileDoll said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Thanks apple, I really appreciate it. I don't think it's going to happen. I feel like I should have gotten a positive test by now, if I am.. unless these tests are just crap. I don't feel like wasting money on a first response either because I did it last month. :( No real AF signs yet, although a little... and it does feel like I might start spotting soon. I just want to get this over with.
> 
> Be positive hun. Lots of baby dust to you. :dust:Click to expand...

The waiting part is the worst either give me AF or a BFP! Try and stay positive! Hopefully this is your month


----------



## trying2becalm

apple25 said:


> trying2becalm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Fragiledoll--- I soooo hear you! I knew the odd's from waay too much time on the net but DH was in a bit of denial. He's sweet and tries to understand but to be real they can't. After I gave myself a 2wk cycle :brat: from symptom spotting and stressing it came to me that i need to find a way to relax!! From strained relationships with females in my family and my best friend going thru a divorce i've had NO ONE to talk to so all you ladies in here are a god send!!!! Next cycle is coming up and i'm gonna do everything i can to not have the usual breakdown when :witch: shows up in the next day or two.
> 
> Next month :witch: better look out :gun:
> 
> I feel the same. The thing is when you majestic the descision to do it, rather than it just happening unplanned, you want to go in with your eyes open (so to speak). Plus, having all the info is just in my nature. Always a plan and I don't leave things to chance. Oh well.
> It will happen!Click to expand...
> 
> The smiley with the guns at AF is hilarious! I am the same way about having to have all the facts and plan things out. I really think its hurting me this time though no one I know that has a baby or is currently pregnant obsessed or planned it out like I have been soo I am going to relax this month! Or try to! easy to say now as I am CD 2 haha.Click to expand...

My af is due tomorrow. Fingers crossed the witch stays away!!


----------



## apple25

9-10 dpo is still really early! don't lose hope. And my dh always cracks up when he sees my legs in the air


----------



## kytti

All hope is not lost, yet. When the spotting starts I'll be hopeless, lol. Praying it stays away and that these Internet tests I have from amazon are pieces of junk, LOL!


----------



## apple25

They are JUNK!!! :haha: Okay I'm not really sure but for your sake we will say that they are


----------



## kytti

Woohoo! Pieces of junkie junk poop poop!!!


----------



## Lozlizlou

Hello lovelies! Thanks for the invite Ana.

I completely agree with the sentiment of this thread... I might feel differently 6 - 12 mths down the line :)

My name is Loz. Met my DH whilst working abroad in 2006. We both live in the UK. Hes 29 and im 26. Married for a year. Trying for our 1st baby... V excited. Obviously charting but trying not too... Enjoying DTD!

Found this website good for airing problems rather than moaning at DH!!!


----------



## JBear85

Just wanted to update for everyone who hasn't seen it in the other thread - AF struck last night :witch: -- but I'm okay with that and looking forward to trying again :) 

Best of luck to all and lots of baby dust - :dust:


----------



## kytti

Sorry for AF JB but I love your positive attitude!


----------



## Lozlizlou

:dust: right back at you J Bear... This could be the month!! :happydance:


----------



## Jemma0717

Welcome Loz! :) :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Lozlizlou said:


> Hello lovelies! Thanks for the invite Ana.
> 
> I completely agree with the sentiment of this thread... I might feel differently 6 - 12 mths down the line :)
> 
> My name is Loz. Met my DH whilst working abroad in 2006. We both live in the UK. Hes 29 and im 26. Married for a year. Trying for our 1st baby... V excited. Obviously charting but trying not too... Enjoying DTD!
> 
> Found this website good for airing problems rather than moaning at DH!!!

Welcome Loz, we are trying for baby #1 too.


----------



## FragileDoll

trying2becalm said:


> apple25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying2becalm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Fragiledoll--- I soooo hear you! I knew the odd's from waay too much time on the net but DH was in a bit of denial. He's sweet and tries to understand but to be real they can't. After I gave myself a 2wk cycle :brat: from symptom spotting and stressing it came to me that i need to find a way to relax!! From strained relationships with females in my family and my best friend going thru a divorce i've had NO ONE to talk to so all you ladies in here are a god send!!!! Next cycle is coming up and i'm gonna do everything i can to not have the usual breakdown when :witch: shows up in the next day or two.
> 
> Next month :witch: better look out :gun:
> 
> I feel the same. The thing is when you majestic the descision to do it, rather than it just happening unplanned, you want to go in with your eyes open (so to speak). Plus, having all the info is just in my nature. Always a plan and I don't leave things to chance. Oh well.
> It will happen!Click to expand...
> 
> The smiley with the guns at AF is hilarious! I am the same way about having to have all the facts and plan things out. I really think its hurting me this time though no one I know that has a baby or is currently pregnant obsessed or planned it out like I have been soo I am going to relax this month! Or try to! easy to say now as I am CD 2 haha.Click to expand...
> 
> My af is due tomorrow. Fingers crossed the witch stays away!!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you and Kytti!! :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

JBear85 said:


> Just wanted to update for everyone who hasn't seen it in the other thread - AF struck last night :witch: -- but I'm okay with that and looking forward to trying again :)
> 
> Best of luck to all and lots of baby dust - :dust:

Sorry AF caught you hun. We always have another month full of BD. Yeah, go baby go! :dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

Hey ladies-- all of you rate each thread 5 stars so we get it!


----------



## kytti

Thanks Fragile.. I really appreciate all of you ladies and the positive vibes you bring to these posts. It makes me feel like even when AF gets here I'll be fine, because of all of you.


----------



## Jemma0717

Kytti, you will be fine! Just think, in a couple of weeks, we will be in the same position we were in last week....wondering, hoping, keeping everything crossed besides our legs....it will be fun!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Hey ladies-- all of you rate each thread 5 stars so we get it!

Voted! :thumbup:


----------



## Lozlizlou

Voted 5 star!:thumbup:


----------



## FragileDoll

Kytti, we all know TTC process may cause a lot of frustration - so why not we all enjoy DTD and do whatever we want (which we can't and won't be doing once pregnant) until we get a BFP. Let's make it fun this time! :thumbup:


----------



## kytti

I know, all of you are right! I'm just high strung..... this needs to be me, right now... ------------> :wine::wohoo:


----------



## Zaney

over last several months of the so called trying i been uptight and just moody....didnt wanna take no chances ......but it aint worked so now i will take these chances and see what happens.....like i said i do have alot of high hopes this month.....


----------



## Jemma0717

Like my blinkie I made? https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1312383672.gif


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> I know, all of you are right! I'm just high strung..... this needs to be me, right now... ------------> :wine::wohoo:

That smiley is HILARIOUS haha -- I love it!
My fingers are EXTRA crossed for you Kytti, I'm living vicariously through everyone who hasn't gotten their AF visit yet!

I also voted 5 stars :)


----------



## kytti

Well you won't have to live through me much longer, LOL! I think I feel THE cramps coming on which is what usually bring on my early spotting! We shall see!!!! I finally updated my signature, yay!


----------



## kytti

Jemma I love the blinkie!


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> Hey ladies-- all of you rate each thread 5 stars so we get it!

first thing i did :thumbup:


----------



## Jemma0717

If anyone wants a blinkie, let me know

Saying anything you want....only so many characters tho


----------



## purplelilly

Lozlizlou said:


> Hello lovelies! Thanks for the invite Ana.
> 
> I completely agree with the sentiment of this thread... I might feel differently 6 - 12 mths down the line :)
> 
> My name is Loz. Met my DH whilst working abroad in 2006. We both live in the UK. Hes 29 and im 26. Married for a year. Trying for our 1st baby... V excited. Obviously charting but trying not too... Enjoying DTD!
> 
> Found this website good for airing problems rather than moaning at DH!!!

welcome Loz! also ttc #1 glad u joined us all! :flower:


----------



## kytti

How are you doing today purplelillly? :)


----------



## purplelilly

trying2becalm said:


> apple25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying2becalm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Fragiledoll--- I soooo hear you! I knew the odd's from waay too much time on the net but DH was in a bit of denial. He's sweet and tries to understand but to be real they can't. After I gave myself a 2wk cycle :brat: from symptom spotting and stressing it came to me that i need to find a way to relax!! From strained relationships with females in my family and my best friend going thru a divorce i've had NO ONE to talk to so all you ladies in here are a god send!!!! Next cycle is coming up and i'm gonna do everything i can to not have the usual breakdown when :witch: shows up in the next day or two.
> 
> Next month :witch: better look out :gun:
> 
> I feel the same. The thing is when you majestic the descision to do it, rather than it just happening unplanned, you want to go in with your eyes open (so to speak). Plus, having all the info is just in my nature. Always a plan and I don't leave things to chance. Oh well.
> It will happen!Click to expand...
> 
> The smiley with the guns at AF is hilarious! I am the same way about having to have all the facts and plan things out. I really think its hurting me this time though no one I know that has a baby or is currently pregnant obsessed or planned it out like I have been soo I am going to relax this month! Or try to! easy to say now as I am CD 2 haha.Click to expand...
> 
> My af is due tomorrow. Fingers crossed the witch stays away!!Click to expand...

:dust::dust::dust:[-o&lt;


----------



## purplelilly

kytti said:


> How are you doing today purplelillly? :)

I'm doing ok-- no AF yet but i feel her ugly lil face approaching :haha: but been staying busy with a bathroom remodel at my house and counting down the days until the beach!!! How are you today?


----------



## kytti

I am a wee bit Debbie Downer today! No BFP yet and it feels like AF is coming.. she's due Sat. but I should start spotting today or tomorrow which is fine with me because then I will be put out of the 2ww misery. I had a dream this morning I got a BFP and when I woke up it felt so real I still thought it was true. Kinda sad! :( But, I'll get over it. What beach are you going to?? We're going to the beach August 22nd, a day after my daughter's 3rd birthday. I have so much to look forward to I feel bad being depressed!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Like my blinkie I made? https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1312383672.gif

Love the blinkie - so cute! :thumbup:

Oh what a good timepass whenever you are feeling down or wanna to distract yourself - start making blinkies. 

Kytti - enjoy your trip to the beach come back and start making some blinkies and don't be cruel to yourself. :hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

kytti said:


> I am a wee bit Debbie Downer today! No BFP yet and it feels like AF is coming.. she's due Sat. but I should start spotting today or tomorrow which is fine with me because then I will be put out of the 2ww misery. I had a dream this morning I got a BFP and when I woke up it felt so real I still thought it was true. Kinda sad! :( But, I'll get over it. What beach are you going to?? We're going to the beach August 22nd, a day after my daughter's 3rd birthday. I have so much to look forward to I feel bad being depressed!

I understand the debbie downer, yesterday hubby noticed my mood switch and assumed AF came. I told him i was just pre-AF crampy but it was a good reality check for me :blush: I too know the witch is coming but i'm gonna try reeeeaaaly hard not to get too crazed this mth about it. Anyhoo, we're going to the Jersey shore ( Wildwood not Snookie land :haha:) for an entire WEEK! It may sound like nothing but we haven't taken a week off since our honeymoon 7-1/2yrs ago so i'm excited :wohoo::loopy::bunny: to say the least!
Sorry bout the dreams... they can be kinda cruel! I had one once that i was pg and could feel the baby kicking... woke up hungry with just my stomache growling :cry: promised myself never ever ever to go to bed that hungry again! (just what i needed to justify a late nite snack :winkwink:) You'll feel better soon enough as will I when AF finally comes and we can start planning the next :sex::spermy::bfp:


----------



## kytti

Yes, once AF comes and goes I will be OK! The 2ww is just very hard once you get to the end, especially when you keep seeing BFNs! I'll be okay though. I hope you have a blast on your trip!


----------



## Jemma0717

hahaha I love all the smileys! You ladies are so creative! 

Have fun at the Jersey Shore (non Snookie Land) hehe


----------



## purplelilly

kytti said:


> Yes, once AF comes and goes I will be OK! The 2ww is just very hard once you get to the end, especially when you keep seeing BFNs! I'll be okay though. I hope you have a blast on your trip!

:hugs: This is actually the first month i have not pg tested just gone with the flow, we were only able to get one :sex: during the window and i think it may have been kinda late anyway. So even though i've got a clear blue burning a hole in a drawer i've held out to see if af is late :bodyb: cuz i know i cant handle another bfn right now! It's been hard but I couldn't justify using it :nope:


----------



## skweek35

Just back from Chinese doctor - all I wanted was accupuncture and all I got was bags of stuff to make stinky bitter tea!!! HELP!!!! 
I HATE BITTER STUFF!!!! 
will have first accupuncture session next week though. 
I will give these herbs a go and see how it goes. She says the first 2 days are the worst, once I get over them I will be fine - will just have to wait and see. 
I also tried to book a reflexology session - just waiting for her to phone back, half expect she will phone back tonight.


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> hahaha I love all the smileys! You ladies are so creative!
> 
> Have fun at the Jersey Shore (non Snookie Land) hehe

Thanks! I'm kinda smiley addicted :blush: when i look through them they make me chuckle and any "real" smile is worth it to me! (but i think i may drive some ppl batty :wacko:) lol


----------



## kytti

I admire your patience purple!!! Can you be my POAS drill sergeant next month!?!?!? DO NOT LET ME POAS until I am AT LEAST 11 dpo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## purplelilly

skweek35 said:


> Just back from Chinese doctor - all I wanted was accupuncture and all I got was bags of stuff to make stinky bitter tea!!! HELP!!!!
> I HATE BITTER STUFF!!!!
> will have first accupuncture session next week though.
> I will give these herbs a go and see how it goes. She says the first 2 days are the worst, once I get over them I will be fine - will just have to wait and see.
> I also tried to book a reflexology session - just waiting for her to phone back, half expect she will phone back tonight.

I hate bitter stuff too, good luck. I hope it works for you. Cant hurt to try right? keep us updated!


----------



## butterworth

Hi ladies ana I love this thread I was catching on reading and all you ladies sound wonderful
so heres a little about me my name is Sandy I'm 28 and the love of my live Mike is 35 we have been together 8 1/2 wonderful years. he is my best friend my rock my everything. my family was not a fan when they first found out about us so much so my father did not speak to me for 2 years until I had a very bad kidney infection that almost killed me then he turned around kinda. We got engaged 2 years ago and would have been married by now but religion differences have stopped us from getting married which does and doesn't bother me I love him not matter if we a married or not I have been living with him for 8 years so a wedding was not going to change anything for us. We bought our first home last year and have been busy doing things around the house. aug 2010 I decided to stop taking bc because I was at a point in my life where I was ready to have kids and what ever happened happened and here we are a year later and still no baby. but I'm staying positive either way it will happen one day.

ps to all the smokers I quit smoking about 2 weeks ago and I was cutting back for over amonth before that. it is hard but after the 2 wks it does get a little easier the only thing that I hate is all the caughing it is horrible but my lungs are trying to clean themselves of years of smoking and according to the dr it is very normal good luck ladies that are trying to quit


----------



## kytti

Welcome butterworth!!! Where are you in your cycle right now?? I really hope you get your BFP soon. I feel so bad complaining about moving on to month 4 when so many other ladies have been trying much longer! :(


----------



## Jemma0717

Welcome Butterworth! We are warning you, we are a group of crazy, coochie talking, hormonal ladies.

But we don't symptom spot! hahaha


----------



## kytti

Jemma0717 said:


> Welcome Butterworth! We are warning you, we are a group of crazy, coochie talking, hormonal ladies.
> 
> But we don't symptom spot! hahaha

What she said!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm crying from laughing so hard about all the coochie talk.. O M G! :yipee:


----------



## butterworth

kytti said:


> Welcome butterworth!!! Where are you in your cycle right now?? I really hope you get your BFP soon. I feel so bad complaining about moving on to month 4 when so many other ladies have been trying much longer! :(

don't feel bad it doesn't bother me I try not to think about it myself I was on bc for amost 10 years so I knew it would take my body a while to go back to normal. af is due to show her face aug 7 so fx she doesn't I caved and tested today bfn so who knows.


----------



## kytti

Aww butterworth, AF is due for me 8/6.. BFNs so far but I O'd late, only on 9 or 10 DPO... but having AF signs and spotting should be here soon, by tomorrow, if she is coming!


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> Welcome Butterworth! We are warning you, we are a group of crazy, coochie talking, hormonal ladies.
> 
> But we don't symptom spot! hahaha

I'm a little crazy myself so I think I will fit in just fine here. I try not to symptom spot but it gets kinda hard sometimes so I try not to go to the tww forum cuz I am a little crazy so reading about everyones symptoms can drive me even more crazy


----------



## kytti

I kinda symptom spot but only if it's a totally weird and random symptom. I try to tune them out!!!! :ignore:


----------



## butterworth

kytti said:


> Aww butterworth, AF is due for me 8/6.. BFNs so far but I O'd late, only on 9 or 10 DPO... but having AF signs and spotting should be here soon, by tomorrow, if she is coming!

fx she doesn't. i don't really have any symptoms so not sure for me af started early last month so maybe she is going to start later this month I don't temp check or anything I just use ff and that is the date that was given to me my cycles can range from 33 to 35 days I'm going by the 33 day one


----------



## purplelilly

kytti said:


> I admire your patience purple!!! Can you be my POAS drill sergeant next month!?!?!? DO NOT LET ME POAS until I am AT LEAST 11 dpo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :winkwink:

HAHAHA--believe me i'm not normally anywhere NEAR that good!!!! but i'll do my best to help ya out anytime 
::trouble:NO POAS NO POAS....* I SAID NO POAS*!:rofl:


----------



## kytti

FX for you too! My cycles are always 28 days. I usually O around 14/15 but this month it was more like 16/17, ugh!


----------



## Jemma0717

I am trying not to symptom spot ever again! 

haha I am talking coochie talk on here while playing Legos with Landon..what a great day


----------



## kytti

purplelilly said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> I admire your patience purple!!! Can you be my POAS drill sergeant next month!?!?!? DO NOT LET ME POAS until I am AT LEAST 11 dpo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :winkwink:
> 
> HAHAHA--believe me i'm not normally anywhere NEAR that good!!!! but i'll do my best to help ya out anytime
> ::trouble:NO POAS NO POAS....* I SAID NO POAS*!:rofl:Click to expand...

BAHAHAHA! Yes!!! :happydance:


----------



## kytti

Jemma0717 said:


> I am trying not to symptom spot ever again!
> 
> haha I am talking coochie talk on here while playing Legos with Landon..what a great day

LOL just don't make a coochie with the legos because it's stuck in your brain! :muaha:


----------



## Jemma0717

Do a Kytti...POAS...literally. Go outside, and pee on an actual stick. Just don't hurt your coochie!


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I am trying not to symptom spot ever again!
> 
> haha I am talking coochie talk on here while playing Legos with Landon..what a great day
> 
> LOL just don't make a coochie with the legos because it's stuck in your brain! :muaha:Click to expand...

oh goodness hahahhaahha :haha:


----------



## kytti

Jemma0717 said:


> Do a Kytti...POAS...literally. Go outside, and pee on an actual stick. Just don't hurt your coochie!

:loopy::bunny: Time for LUNCH!!!! Miss me!






..........................COOCHIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## butterworth

I try not to poas every month I usually don't even keep tests at home, I just happened to have a cheapie at home that I bought last month a didn't use I wasn't going to test till the 8 but I couldn't help myself. I should have held off till the 8th I hate seeing bfn Id' rather see af instead


----------



## Jemma0717

I did the same thing....I POAS way too early (twice) and of course got a BFN. I am not doing that anymore though. I am waiting till missed period to test!


----------



## butterworth

me too


----------



## Jemma0717

Sounds like a plan, now we have to stick together and really not POAS too early!


----------



## butterworth

I'm not buying any untill I'm late so I promise on my end I will not test


----------



## purplelilly

welcome Butterworth, it's a great group of loonys in here with big hearts and supporting arms ready to take in another


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> Do a Kytti...POAS...literally. Go outside, and pee on an actual stick. Just don't hurt your coochie!

:rofl:


----------



## butterworth

purplelilly said:


> welcome Butterworth, it's a great group of loonys in here with big hearts and supporting arms ready to take in another

I love it. Not to many people know I'm ttc so its kinda nice to be able to vent to ladies that acually know what I'm going through


----------



## Jemma0717

purplelilly said:


> welcome Butterworth, it's a great group of loonys in here with big hearts and supporting arms ready to take in another

This is so the truth. Said perfectly! :flower:


----------



## purplelilly

butterworth said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> welcome Butterworth, it's a great group of loonys in here with big hearts and supporting arms ready to take in another
> 
> I love it. Not to many people know I'm ttc so its kinda nice to be able to vent to ladies that acually know what I'm going throughClick to expand...

almost the same here. DH does his best but I'm pretty sure he thinks i'm certified crazy with the 20min legs in the air :haha: besides their idea of coochie talk is _VERY DIFFERENT_ LOL


----------



## butterworth

purplelilly said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> welcome Butterworth, it's a great group of loonys in here with big hearts and supporting arms ready to take in another
> 
> I love it. Not to many people know I'm ttc so its kinda nice to be able to vent to ladies that acually know what I'm going throughClick to expand...
> 
> almost the same here. DH does his best but I'm pretty sure he thinks i'm certified crazy with the 20min legs in the air :haha: besides their idea of coochie talk is _VERY DIFFERENT_ LOLClick to expand...

so true


----------



## Jemma0717

So how many people have to vote to get a 5 star thread?


----------



## purplelilly

Ladies I'm gonna attempt to accomplish something today (i'm at work:blush:)
so i'll check in with ya all later, till then :dust: and :af: for all :flower:


----------



## butterworth

in feb I went to see a psychic just for fun I wasn't seeking any answers for anything I just wanted to know what she picked up. before i could give her my ring so she could tune me in she asked if I was trying to have a baby. I told i was but at that time I was ntnp so it was kinda true. she said that it was going to take a while cause she still saw that the pill was in my system. she also said that ya know how you did everything you could not to get pg all those years it will be just as much work to get pg but it will happen she never told me a time frame but I'm hoping a while doesn't mean years


----------



## Jemma0717

I know when I got off then pill, It took me 6 months...I was preg exactly 6 months after pill it was weird


----------



## kytti

Well, if I promised you girls I wouldn't test until I missed my AF I'd be lying! :blush: But how's this... I won't start until 12 DPO next month! Hey, that is a HUGE stretch from 9 DPO! :haha:


----------



## kytti

I just noticed AF is due to arrive right on DH's birthday next month! Wouldn't that be a nice birthday surprise!? :D Wait.. er.. not AF, but a BFP I mean!!! :dohh:


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh Kytti you can do it with us!!! lol ok 12dpo is fine......

And that would be a great surprise!


----------



## butterworth

kytti said:


> I just noticed AF is due to arrive right on DH's birthday next month! Wouldn't that be a nice birthday surprise!? :D Wait.. er.. not AF, but a BFP I mean!!! :dohh:

that would be nice


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> I know when I got off then pill, It took me 6 months...I was preg exactly 6 months after pill it was weird

its been a year already for me. I think it depends on how many years you've been on the pill the longer you have the longer your body goes back to normal. I did notice that it took 6 months to see a pattern in my cycle but the odd month it still likes to change.


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah true, I think I was only on the pill for a year..if even that,...


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> Yeah true, I think I was only on the pill for a year..if even that,...

9 years for me. I kinda wish I stopped taking bc a few years ago but I guess everything happens for a reason.


----------



## FragileDoll

I was hoping for a birthday BFP last month - it was my birthday on July 9. But the witch showed up way early (27 days cycle for last month) on the 4th - GRRRRRRRR.


----------



## butterworth

I was hoping for a bfp last month cuz we both have birthdays in march so it would have been nice to have our first born the same month we were both born in.


----------



## emilyanne

*Hi, just wondering if anyone minds if I join in.....

I had started to read a post in the buddies section which lead me off to this fantastic thread.... Ive just finished stalking my way through the thread so far and really think you all sound like a great bunch of girls 

Ive been on bnb for a few months now and have been searching for a few places to fit in.... mostly I feel as if I get ignored and when I read others posts I feel I cant post anything relievent.... 

Well my name is emily, Im 26 years old, my DB is 29. We met through an online dating site 3 years ago and have been ttc my number one for the past 2 years.... july the 31st was a very stressful day.... My DB has 2 wonderful children that live with their mother. A boy aged 6 and a girl aged 8. We have had a very trying time struggling through court to get me able to meet his wonderful children, which I finally have now.  
Back to me.... Ive suffered badly from irregular periods which I finally got back with supplements now.... I have no idea at the moment when I ovulate so I am temping just to try to get an idea of when that is.... At the moment I get excited to see AF or any signs that everythings working right.... lol  Im not sure where I fit in, but I think this might be a great thread to join.... I am treating my AF and BDing as almost 2 different things all together..... Im taking supplements and charting temp to to make sure thats all working fine, and well the BD is totally for the fun factor lol. I hope I get that sticky egg..... but have no idea when to expect her/him yet lol....

Sorry about the long post..... Im just really hopeful I will fit in with you wonderfully crazy ladies *


----------



## kytti

Welcome Emily!!


----------



## Zaney

Welcome emily and a great story :) thanx for sharing and nice to meet you x


----------



## butterworth

yes welcome Emily


----------



## Jemma0717

Yay Welcome Emily!! Anyone is welcome here, we are CRAZY tho!!


----------



## kytti

Jemma I still have coochie stuck in my head. OMG that sounds SO WRONG!!!!!!!! BAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

hahaha kytti loves coochie talk!


----------



## kytti

:flasher::blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

Welcome Emily, ofcourse you can join. :hugs: Updated your name is the members list on the first page.


----------



## FragileDoll

COOCHIE. :rofl:


----------



## kytti

FragileDoll said:


> COOCHIE. :rofl:

Don't get me started again!!!!!!!!!! I almost couldn't stop earlier!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

lol oh man we are going to be known as the "coochie talking ladies" around here!


----------



## FragileDoll

TEAM COOCHIE sound way better :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kytti

FragileDoll said:


> TEAM COOCHIE sound way better :rofl: :rofl:

 That did it. I'm 2 seconds from making a team coochie glitter icon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Wondering how hard I'll be laughing when I'll COOCHIE COO my baby I'm longing for now.


----------



## FragileDoll

:headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## kytti

FragileDoll said:


> Wondering how hard I'll be laughing when I'll COOCHIE COO my baby I'm longing for now.

 Remember us when you do!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jemma0717

CHECK THIS OUT:

https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1312399246.gif


----------



## kytti

Jemma0717 said:


> CHECK THIS OUT:
> 
> https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1312399246.gif

 I JUST PEE'D A LITTLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

Do I need to order some depends with my HPT's ma'am?


----------



## Jemma0717

Contain that coochie of yours!!!!


----------



## kytti

I almost spewed my drink all over the keyboard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kytti

How do i get that coochie in my signature!?!?!?!? :saywhat:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> CHECK THIS OUT:
> 
> https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1312399246.gif

R O F L :rofl: :rofl: 

Fab!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Andrea, for sure. I'm sure we'll be sticking together by then too - I do not look forward to split up from such great friends. :hugs::hugs::happydance:


----------



## Jemma0717

Here you are!

>URL=https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/<>IMG]https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1312399246.gif>/IMG<>/URL<

you know the drift


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> CHECK THIS OUT:
> 
> https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1312399246.gif
> 
> R O F L :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Fab!!Click to expand...

is this our logo lol


----------



## Jemma0717

If it were Andrea's choice, YES lol


----------



## Jemma0717

But idk if it would "offend" anyone?


----------



## Zaney

all us females have got 1! if we aint we got issues haha ive called it mooy, noo noo fanny haha list goes on its better than the offensive c**t i hate that 1


----------



## purplelilly

emilyanne said:


> *I had started to read a post in the buddies section which lead me off to this fantastic thread.... Ive just finished stalking my way through the thread so far and really think you all sound like a great bunch of girls
> 
> Ive been on bnb for a few months now and have been searching for a few places to fit in.... mostly I feel as if I get ignored and when I read others posts I feel I cant post anything relievent....
> 
> *

Welcome emilyanne! Glad you found us. Anyone with an open mind is welcome here! we are all from different backgrounds, # of babies (or none yet) and lengths of time TTC. But beware we might bring out your inner loony:thumbup:


----------



## Zaney

team minge! pmsl...sorry if offended :( slap on the wrist for me!


----------



## purplelilly

Zaney said:


> all us females have got 1! if we aint we got issues haha ive called it mooy, noo noo fanny haha list goes on its better than the offensive c**t i hate that 1

agreed ... it's the infamous "hoohaa" in my house :happydance:


----------



## purplelilly

kytti said:


> I almost spewed my drink all over the keyboard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jemma & Kytti--- i've got tears in my eyes and am so sorry i left at all!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

purplelilly said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> I almost spewed my drink all over the keyboard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jemma & Kytti--- i've got tears in my eyes and am so sorry i left at all!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

No need to apologize, I really can't afford too many depends for all you ladies peeing your pants! :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Tickers updated on the front page - woot woot!


----------



## FragileDoll

And the ladies who missed out - we have introduced a new feature o our threads to put all the tickers on the front page of the thread. For those whose tickers aren't listed - give us your ticker bbcode and we'll update you on the list!


----------



## Jemma0717

Awesome! Love the colors!


----------



## purplelilly

FragileDoll said:


> And the ladies who missed out - we have introduced a new feature o our threads to put all the tickers on the front page of the thread. For those whose tickers aren't listed - give us your ticker bbcode and we'll update you on the list!

url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com]https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1310446800z7z23z14.png[/url

just made mine thanks fragiledoll! I am a proud coochie :haha:

haha i guess i don't know how to give it to ya :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

And if you can't get hold of a bbcode - just provide the info to me and I'll make one for you + update you in the front page list. 

Your Name, Your Last Menstrual Cycle, Cycle Length and Luteal Phase.

Tiffany and I have been busy doing this today.


----------



## skweek35

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1311915600z0z8z33z17.png

Here is my ticker code. Hope this is right


----------



## skweek35

oops see it came up with the ticker instead of just the code 
How do I do this?


----------



## Jemma0717

change all the [] with <>


----------



## purplelilly

Christina (or so affectionately called by hubby Meana :haha:) last cycle 7/12/11 :growlmad: cycle length 23 days :wacko: LP 14 :thumbup:

<url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com><img]https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1310446800z7z23z14.png[/img></url>

I shoulda thought of that, total twit sometimes!! lol


----------



## skweek35

<url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com]https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1311915600z0z8z33z17.png[/url>

Hope this works now


----------



## skweek35

lets hope 3rd time lucky 

<url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com><img> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1311915600z0z8z33z17.png</img></url>


----------



## Zaney

we all had same trouble Carla lol....i think i got mine on 3rd attempt too :) x


----------



## purplelilly

Now Fragiledoll that's just wrong!!!!!!!!!! I made a ticker and it's enabling POAS! :test: I said i wasn't gonna this month unless i missed it by a few days! 

This may break me down:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

I added you Christina :) (to other thread)


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Zara, don't feel soooo bad now.


----------



## purplelilly

skweek35 said:


> Thanks Zara, don't feel soooo bad now.

Did it too :blush: no worries!


----------



## Jemma0717

We are ALL just a tad bit special around here.....it's A OK


----------



## purplelilly

:fool: fully admit it


----------



## skweek35

Thepethial knees!!! (said with a lisp) haha 
(sorry this comes from working in a school with special needs) hehe


----------



## FragileDoll

Added you to the list, Christina. :hugs:

Carla - can you tell me your last menstrual cycle, cycle length and luteal phase?


----------



## Jemma0717

I MEANT NO OFFENSE BY MY COMMENT --just fyi


----------



## skweek35

Jenna - no offence taken haha 

last menstral cycle started 29/07/2011, cycle length 33 days, luteal phase 17 days 

hope this helps


----------



## Zaney

im not offended im special!! =D&gt;


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> Now Fragiledoll that's just wrong!!!!!!!!!! I made a ticker and it's enabling POAS! :test: I said i wasn't gonna this month unless i missed it by a few days!
> 
> This may break me down:haha::haha::haha:

Haha that's why we are just moving them on the front page and removing them from our siggies to get rid of POAS habit. :haha::haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> Jenna - no offence taken haha
> 
> last menstral cycle started 29/07/2011, cycle length 33 days, luteal phase 17 days
> 
> hope this helps

Thank you, hun. Updated your ticker on the front page. :hugs:


----------



## Zaney

i must be as i quite often do things that make myself laugh!!! i can easily amuse myself :laundry::iron::hangwashing:

And just got up cos my 10 year old said some1 was breaking in our back fence lmao cos dog was barking.....then when i looked i said out loud what day is it?? hmmm rubbish day 2moro...its next door putting rubbish out hahahaha


----------



## FitzBaby

Is it terrible that I really don't look at anything else on BnB other than our threads???


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Jenna - no offence taken haha
> 
> last menstral cycle started 29/07/2011, cycle length 33 days, luteal phase 17 days
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> Thank you, hun. Updated your ticker on the front page. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks a load hun!!! you are a star


----------



## JBear85

Neither do I!!! they keep me busy enough lol :lol:


----------



## Jemma0717

It's ok, I don't either


----------



## FitzBaby

Zaney said:


> im not offended im special!! =D&gt;

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Zaney

that little clapper when i say im special i can imagine when i finally get my :bfp: i will literally be clapping away 2 myself no noise coming out cos of shock then more clapping =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## FragileDoll

Haha - same here, Greer. I seem too "busy" to leave our threads and lurk outside. :haha::haha:


----------



## Zaney

oooooooh so cant wait for that day....same as the rest of ya :) xx


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> that little clapper when i say im special i can imagine when i finally get my :bfp: i will literally be clapping away 2 myself no noise coming out cos of shock then more clapping =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

Haha, Zara - you just make me keep laughing.


----------



## Zaney

its in my nature hun.....ill keep every1 happy and lightened up no matter my issues at the time....but atm im good...af is basically gone....hopefully stays that way and :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex: probs wont be ov but gonna go for it!!!

surely u cant do it too much right???


----------



## FitzBaby

I'm out this month ... she is SLOWLY making her way here ... :witch:


----------



## Jemma0717

That's where i'm at Greer


----------



## Zaney

well for u both i hope the :witch: makes a quick exit so ya can :sex: soon as x


----------



## purplelilly

Zaney said:


> i must be as i quite often do things that make myself laugh!!! i can easily amuse myself :laundry::iron::hangwashing:
> 
> And just got up cos my 10 year old said some1 was breaking in our back fence lmao cos dog was barking.....then when i looked i said out loud what day is it?? hmmm rubbish day 2moro...its next door putting rubbish out hahahaha

HAHA I thought i was the only one who could entertain myself that well :thumbup: Anymore only DH seems to understand my twisted humor but i think thats cuz we spend WAY too much time together! lol

MIL says we almost have our own language like 3yo twins :rofl:

Jemma no offense taken at all I'll own up to my _Specialness_

Fragiledoll -- I'm removing that ticker right after i hit submit reply!!!!!!!:haha:

Oh yeah Zaney--- firmly believe there is not such thing as too much:sex::sex::sex: The more :spermy: the better right :haha:


----------



## Zaney

hahaha its good we can be honest and admit our craziness lol 

and me and hubby r the same we also have alot of silly moments when we behave like children and wind each other up xx


----------



## FragileDoll

Month with heaps of :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: for all of us!


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> MIL says we almost have our own language like 3yo twins :rofl:

That was hilirious. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Month with heaps of :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: for all of us!

And a few glasses of :wine: to relax the mood :) x


----------



## FitzBaby

purplelilly said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> i must be as i quite often do things that make myself laugh!!! i can easily amuse myself :laundry::iron::hangwashing:
> 
> And just got up cos my 10 year old said some1 was breaking in our back fence lmao cos dog was barking.....then when i looked i said out loud what day is it?? hmmm rubbish day 2moro...its next door putting rubbish out hahahaha
> 
> HAHA I thought i was the only one who could entertain myself that well :thumbup: Anymore only DH seems to understand my twisted humor but i think thats cuz we spend WAY too much time together! lol
> 
> MIL says we almost have our own language like 3yo twins :rofl:
> 
> Jemma no offense taken at all I'll own up to my _Specialness_
> 
> Fragiledoll -- I'm removing that ticker right after i hit submit reply!!!!!!!:haha:
> 
> Oh yeah Zaney--- firmly believe there is not such thing as too much:sex::sex::sex: The more :spermy: the better right :haha:Click to expand...


That sperm thingy looks evil!


----------



## Jemma0717

FitzBaby said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> i must be as i quite often do things that make myself laugh!!! i can easily amuse myself :laundry::iron::hangwashing:
> 
> And just got up cos my 10 year old said some1 was breaking in our back fence lmao cos dog was barking.....then when i looked i said out loud what day is it?? hmmm rubbish day 2moro...its next door putting rubbish out hahahaha
> 
> HAHA I thought i was the only one who could entertain myself that well :thumbup: Anymore only DH seems to understand my twisted humor but i think thats cuz we spend WAY too much time together! lol
> 
> MIL says we almost have our own language like 3yo twins :rofl:
> 
> Jemma no offense taken at all I'll own up to my _Specialness_
> 
> Fragiledoll -- I'm removing that ticker right after i hit submit reply!!!!!!!:haha:
> 
> Oh yeah Zaney--- firmly believe there is not such thing as too much:sex::sex::sex: The more :spermy: the better right :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sperm thingy looks evil!Click to expand...

Thats what I thought!!!!


----------



## Zaney

well thats how im doing it this month lmao...give anything a go now lol x


----------



## trying2becalm

Hey ladies. Just got back to this thread and see I missed all the giggles. 
Nevermind, it all
Made me smile. This thread makes me feel so positive. Tonight I got myself outside and went for a run which made me feel much better. Made me realise I just need to get on with doing the stuff I love in life and see what happens. (and treated myself to a lovely glass of wine too!):wine:
Time for sleep. Night all!


----------



## kytti

See what happens when you take a nap?? You miss everything!


----------



## purplelilly

kytti said:


> See what happens when you take a nap?? You miss everything!

:haha:


----------



## Zaney

trying2becalm said:


> Hey ladies. Just got back to this thread and see I missed all the giggles.
> Nevermind, it all
> Made me smile. This thread makes me feel so positive. Tonight I got myself outside and went for a run which made me feel much better. Made me realise I just need to get on with doing the stuff I love in life and see what happens. (and treated myself to a lovely glass of wine too!):wine:
> Time for sleep. Night all!

i will miss it all soon and catch up in morning cos of time difference and glad ya feeling more uplifted :) x and night :) x


----------



## emilyanne

*kytti, Thanks for the welcome hun 

Zaney, Thank you hunnie 

butterworth, Thank you too!

FragileDoll, Thanks for the welcome and for adding me to the thread 

purplelilly, Thanks hun, I think with me the loony  has been in control all along lol. This really seems like such a fantastic thread. Im a very open minded person. Im just so happy to find such great people...  I come from a family of sarcasm and so does my DB lol, Im used to the crazy and well its all a wonderful part of my life 

BTW This coochie talk has had me in kinds of fits and giggles  lol!*


----------



## purplelilly

Fitz-- maybe alittle evil but definitely determined! lol I'm readdyyy for a determined spermy!!! :happydance:


----------



## purplelilly

Alright ladies I'm goin home see ya all tomarrow (hopefully I remember what page this is so I can catch up :blush:)

To all a good nite and of coarse :dust: and :af:


----------



## Zaney

purplelilly said:


> Fitz-- maybe alittle evil but definitely determined! lol I'm readdyyy for a determined spermy!!! :happydance:

thas funny! determined spermy getting the ready eggy.....and then sticky sticky then PREGGY PREGGY hahahahahahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## Zaney

emilyanne said:


> *kytti, Thanks for the welcome hun
> 
> Zaney, Thank you hunnie
> 
> butterworth, Thank you too!
> 
> FragileDoll, Thanks for the welcome and for adding me to the thread
> 
> purplelilly, Thanks hun, I think with me the loony  has been in control all along lol. This really seems like such a fantastic thread. Im a very open minded person. Im just so happy to find such great people...  I come from a family of sarcasm and so does my DB lol, Im used to the crazy and well its all a wonderful part of my life
> 
> BTW This coochie talk has had me in kinds of fits and giggles  lol!*

your welcome and i think this is gonna be a great month no matter the outcome...good rather than bad but will be fun and thats what we all need x


----------



## Zaney

purplelilly said:


> Alright ladies I'm goin home see ya all tomarrow (hopefully I remember what page this is so I can catch up :blush:)
> 
> To all a good nite and of coarse :dust: and :af:

some1 would have replied so if u didnt knwo for who didnt know just click on user cp and then it refreshes the posts for u with the posts u have been on and there updates on everyting that has been recently posted on and shouldnt but if it says there isnt none u can see where it normally has the thread updates when clicked on user cp and it says see all subscribed threads and we will be there... xx have a good night :) x


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodnight to all of you in the UK! :) 

I am getting off to go get my hair done. Talk to you all later or tomorrow!


----------



## emilyanne

*Good night purplelilly 

Well honestly Ill be excited to see ovulation as Ive not been charting before, so weither I get a pos or neg Ill be over the moon to see Ive O'd lol You should have seen how excited I was to see AF for the first time in months! hahaha *


----------



## emilyanne

* Good night to you Jemma0717 *


----------



## Zaney

Night tiff just in case i aint here....have a nice time and enjoy the rest of ya day and im sure will catch up 2moro :) x


----------



## kytti

Night ladies!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Look ladies what I came across, perhaps you'll would like to have a look. 

https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/howto.htm


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> Night ladies!!!

Sweet dreams, ladies. :flower:


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Look ladies what I came across, perhaps you'll would like to have a look.
> 
> https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/howto.htm

*Wow, I love that link hunnie  Thanks *


----------



## Jemma0717

haha I'm back already!! Hair appt cancelled! blah I will go tomorrow


----------



## emilyanne

*Welcome back jemma *


----------



## FragileDoll

Emily & Rachel, we need your ticker bbcode when you get back to put them on the front page or just tell me your last menstrual cycle, cycle length and luteal phase - I'll update it.


----------



## Jemma0717

Thanks Emily :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Geez - need to update my signature. I sure I'm missing several names down there.

Hey welcome back, Tiff.


----------



## Jemma0717

Ok so I started to read that link...it's too much to read for me hahaha anyone wanna summarize for me?


----------



## emilyanne

*Ok hun.... let me see if I can do this right..... lol, not so good at this stuff 

<url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36a167]My Ovulation Chart[/url>*


----------



## emilyanne

*Oh wait that my chart..... hmmmm hang on lmao  *


----------



## emilyanne

*Or is that right? Im soooo confused..... *


----------



## FragileDoll

Okay just tell me your LMP, cycle length and luteal phase. I'll do it!

Tiff, I swear I need to stop my eyes from falling shut I'm already half asleep but I'm just addicted to these 2 threads of ours.


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Ok so I started to read that link...it's too much to read for me hahaha anyone wanna summarize for me?

hahaha no alcohol drugs etc.....says about pre seed...and that other oil and when to use em....and said about the folic acid and other vits and that try a childrens aspirin as it can help.....thin the blood which i knew and can help with clots etc.....about using a basal them...... red raspberry vitamin Strengthens the uterine lining which in turn lengthens LP

but i was told im sure that when pregnant if needed then take paracetamol not aspirin??


----------



## Jemma0717

Hey Ana...this is for you for the first page:

https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1312410911.gif

>URL=https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/<>IMG<https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1312410911.gif>/IMG<>/URL<


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Tiff, I swear I need to stop my eyes from falling shut I'm already half asleep but I'm just addicted to these 2 threads of ours.

lol go to sleep! I know, I am super addicted! Secretly, I was excited my appt was cancelled :haha:


----------



## Zaney

thats cool blinkie :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww it's so lovely! thank you heaps, Tiff. Let me update it on the front page. :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

I thought this was cute:
https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/CAI2287/QUOTES/itwillhappen.jpg


----------



## Zaney

Right im going to bed its nearly midnight lol.....i put the girls 2 bed now im ready to sleep my self....and i HAVE to say this but i feel so relaxed and its hard to explain b4 i was just a bit down and well didnt really sleep cos i would worry or dream of alsorts or not sleeping worrying y i havent fell pregnant etc....but last few days as this group has got stronger i can just hit pillow and feel i have no need to worry and stress over it and im accepted that it will take time...and also from others i see that its not so easy after all 2 fall pregnant lol and that im not on my own.....Thank you so much ur all sweeties xoxox


----------



## kytti

Hee! Tiff is baaaaaack.


----------



## FragileDoll

That's cool too - I just added the blinkie, it cools amazing. We can add this up too and the bottom!

Night ya, Zara. :hugs:


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> I thought this was cute:
> https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/CAI2287/QUOTES/itwillhappen.jpg

Might have to nick that for my facebook pic haha..if ok that is :) and only 3 of my friends and couzin on my fb know im trying but that could mean anything so no 1 would really asume x


----------



## emilyanne

*Think Ive got it now lol 

<url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36a167>
<img>https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/36a167/ttc.png</img>
</url>
*


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I thought this was cute:
> https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/CAI2287/QUOTES/itwillhappen.jpg
> 
> Might have to nick that for my facebook pic haha..if ok that is :) and only 3 of my friends and couzin on my fb know im trying but that could mean anything so no 1 would really asume xClick to expand...

Of course :)


----------



## kytti

Alright, I think I need some of you to de stress me. Since spot is due any time now (he came today last month) I keep running to the bathroom and checking, when I think I feel something there. IT IS DRIVING ME CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!! ](*,) I am about to put on some WHITE pants.... leave without ANY tampons... and go to a public place with a LOT of people. Maybe he will show up then!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh Kytti I was the same way! You know what helps me? To put a pad in....idk why but it does


----------



## kytti

I just keep having that "omg I started my period" feeling. You know what I am talking about!? I cannot wait until it's bed time so I can have a break from that. Hopefully it starts soon because I don't want to make 50 bathroom trips tomorrow.


----------



## Zaney

lmao the things u say sometimes do make me laugh out loud haha....thats just as bas as u being tempted to wee on a twig! lmao x


----------



## kytti

I still want to wee on a twig! I bet I get better results!!!!


----------



## Zaney

it may even change colour hahaha.....u have 20+ tests lol id be doing 3 a day if i was in ur shoes lol


----------



## Jemma0717

Thought I would share this with you: (Landon wasn't thrilled)
 



Attached Files:







244312_10150205718894164_136235339163_7085771_2303548_o.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kytti

I think these tests are doggie poop! If Spot is a no show by tomorrow evening the hubby is going to buy me some first response tests and I'll take one Friday morning!


----------



## kytti

Awwwwww how cute Tiff!


----------



## FragileDoll

Emily - I'm eager to make a ticker that looks similar that's why asking for your info so that I could make one for you from countdownmypregnancy.com. I asked Carla too for the info because she was using a different ticker. :hugs: 

Leave your comment here - I'll come back and update the thread in the morning. I guess I should go to bed before I die. :rofl:


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> Thought I would share this with you: (Landon wasn't thrilled)

*That is such a lovely picture hun *


----------



## butterworth

Ana I don't have a ticker so here are my dates af started july 6 and luteal phase is around 15 days 33-34 day cycle thanks for making one for me


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Emily - I'm eager to make a ticker that looks similar that's why asking for your info so that I could make one for you from countdownmypregnancy.com. I asked Carla too for the info because she was using a different ticker. :hugs:
> 
> Leave your comment here - I'll come back and update the thread in the morning. I guess I should go to bed before I die. :rofl:

*Oh ok hun ummmmm I have irregular cycles but..... what Im going by is last one of 32 days...... I aparently ovulated on controll day 10!!! Im in shock!  never known when I might have O'd before!  But Im on agnus castus and plenty of other stuff to help me have my periods at the moment..... so I guess they might change a little.....

Oh and good night hunnie *


----------



## FragileDoll

Sandy, your ticker updated on the front page, hun. :hugs:

Emily, my cycles also varies from 27-31 days. I went to a site to calculate my average cycles days and the result was 29. Although, I do not remember the site I went to anymore. Give me the info you've entered in your ticker - I'll put the same, make one and update tomorrow. :hugs:

Goodnight all!


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Sandy, your ticker updated on the front page, hun. :hugs:
> 
> Emily, my cycles also varies from 27-31 days. I went to a site to calculate my average cycles days and the result was 29. Although, I do not remember the site I went to anymore. Give me the info you've entered in your ticker - I'll put the same, make one and update tomorrow. :hugs:
> 
> Goodnight all!

*
Thanks hun.... Ive just put mine as a 32 day cycle.... Its the only cycle Ive had that I can define how long it was, before that it was in january....I believe Ive O'd on control day ten...... do you need any other information? if so you might need to explain what you need, Im very new to charting....

When my cycles were more normal they used to always be about 30-31 days so Id stick with the 32 lol, Ive missed Months and even years of AF in the past.... *


----------



## apple25

I have missed so much! eek stupid work! emilyanne- Welcome!! 

Team coochie!! hahaha :haha::haha::haha::haha:

Jemma- such a cute picture :flower:


----------



## Jemma0717

Thank you :)


----------



## apple25

oh and ana here is my ticker <url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com]https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312261200z6z27z12.png[/url>


----------



## Jemma0717

Make sure you change all the [] to <> otherwise it does that lol


----------



## emilyanne

*Thanks apple25, Im now off to bed..... its 2 am and Im really feeling sleepy lol hope your ok and having a good day  Good night hun *


----------



## apple25

Ahhhh crap <url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com><img>https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312261200z6z27z12.png</img></url> Got it now!! lol


----------



## apple25

Hope you have a good night too!


----------



## LaineB

Great thread Ana!!! Just saw it in your sig!! My name is Laine! How is everyone doing!?


----------



## MarineLady

This is a fantastic thread. Is it too late to join up? I could really use some friends to follow in this journey <3


----------



## Jemma0717

Welcome ladies!! Never too late to join! This group has 2 threads going, feel free to join both but warning you, we are a group of crazy ladies :)


----------



## MarineLady

Crazy I can handle, haha! So I am 29, same with my DH. We have been TTC #1 for three cycles now. I am still not used to the disappointment at the end of the month when my period shows up. 

My husband and I met in highschool and we were best friends through most of it (and still are). We started dating after high school and have now been together for almost a decade, married for three. Just waiting for the extension in the family now....and I am pretty impatient!!!!


----------



## emilyanne

*welcome laineb 

MarineLady welcome! hehehe sounds like your as impatient as my DB lol 

Hi again Jemma0717, Struggling to sleep..... will try sleeping again at some point..... How are you hun? *


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi Emily :) It's still early here...well 10pm. I am tired but am having bouts of anxiety here and there which I get a lot. I took my meds so hope to calm down and maybe fall asleep. Otherwise, things are okay. DH just left to get me a strawberry shake. Everything ok with you?


----------



## emilyanne

*Sort of lol, Its now 4.20 am here.... just feel hot and tired and sick and horrible really lol, Im assuming the REALLY hot weather and the raining and thunder storm we had today is to blame.... Im just hoping if I sit up and distract myself it will pass..... *


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies - well I had a much better nights sleep!!! almost 10 hours of uninterupted sleep!! feeling much better for it too 

Welcome to the new ladies! Yes you have been warned - we are a mad bunch here - but (I feel) the most welcoming. 
:hugs: and :dust: to all


----------



## trying2becalm

FragileDoll said:


> Look ladies what I came across, perhaps you'll would like to have a look.
> 
> https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/howto.htm

Wow. That is quite a regime!


----------



## Lozlizlou

Good Morning Ladies! 

work, work, work! Whats going on for everyone today?

Sorry to hear some of you had a bad nights sleep! Its really pouring here on the south coast of the UK!

This cheered me up this morning : https://www.midwivesonline.com/parents/parents1//104


----------



## skweek35

Hey Lou - that was beautiful!!!! 

Also pouring here on North Kent coast! hasnt stopped in over an hour!! 

well now my big question is - How do I drink this really foul looking, foul smelling tea? Chinese doc said to give it a go and I dont think I can stomach this stuff!! 
she did say to drink it in one gulp followed by warm water or a piece of fruit - dont want to ruin the taste of fruit!!! 
HELP!!! 

Oh managed to get hold of reflexologist!! yay!!! 
booked for 11am tomorrow morning!! Really looking forward to that session


----------



## FragileDoll

apple25 said:


> I have missed so much! eek stupid work! emilyanne- Welcome!!
> 
> Team coochie!! hahaha :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Jemma- such a cute picture :flower:

You can always catch up! :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Sandy, your ticker updated on the front page, hun. :hugs:
> 
> Emily, my cycles also varies from 27-31 days. I went to a site to calculate my average cycles days and the result was 29. Although, I do not remember the site I went to anymore. Give me the info you've entered in your ticker - I'll put the same, make one and update tomorrow. :hugs:
> 
> Goodnight all!
> 
> *
> Thanks hun.... Ive just put mine as a 32 day cycle.... Its the only cycle Ive had that I can define how long it was, before that it was in january....I believe Ive O'd on control day ten...... do you need any other information? if so you might need to explain what you need, Im very new to charting....
> 
> When my cycles were more normal they used to always be about 30-31 days so Id stick with the 32 lol, Ive missed Months and even years of AF in the past.... *Click to expand...

Babe, you forgot to write your last menstrual cycle date. :flower:


----------



## FragileDoll

MarineLady said:


> This is a fantastic thread. Is it too late to join up? I could really use some friends to follow in this journey <3

Welcome hun, what's your name again? You are never late to join - update you on the first page. Also we are looking for your ticker bbcode to update it on the front page - if you do not have a ticker, give us the info: Your last menstrual cycle, cycle length and your luteal phase.


----------



## FragileDoll

LaineB said:


> Great thread Ana!!! Just saw it in your sig!! My name is Laine! How is everyone doing!?

Hey there hun, good morning just woke up. :coffee:


----------



## FragileDoll

Lozlizlou said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> work, work, work! Whats going on for everyone today?
> 
> Sorry to hear some of you had a bad nights sleep! Its really pouring here on the south coast of the UK!
> 
> This cheered me up this morning : https://www.midwivesonline.com/parents/parents1//104

Morning, hun. So far so good. The link is amazing!

Btw - I need your ticker bbcode. Make sure to replace [] with <>


----------



## FragileDoll

trying2becalm said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Look ladies what I came across, perhaps you'll would like to have a look.
> 
> https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/howto.htm
> 
> Wow. That is quite a regime!Click to expand...

Oh, Rachel and yours too. Ticker Bbcode!


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> Morning ladies - well I had a much better nights sleep!!! almost 10 hours of uninterupted sleep!! feeling much better for it too
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies! Yes you have been warned - we are a mad bunch here - but (I feel) the most welcoming.
> :hugs: and :dust: to all

Morning, Carla. I had a looooong good sleep - feeling great. :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

apple25, updated your ticker on the first page but wait what's your name again? Don't remember if you told us before. :blush:


----------



## apple25

MarineLady- Welcome! :flower:

Ana- My name is Amanda. I think I posted it somewhere on this thread it's getting so long already tho would be a nightmare to find lol..took me about a hour to read thru all I missed at work. You ladies are hilarious and you're all making me feel better about my ttc journey!


----------



## Lozlizlou

skweek35 said:


> Hey Lou - that was beautiful!!!!
> 
> Also pouring here on North Kent coast! hasnt stopped in over an hour!!
> 
> well now my big question is - How do I drink this really foul looking, foul smelling tea? Chinese doc said to give it a go and I dont think I can stomach this stuff!!
> she did say to drink it in one gulp followed by warm water or a piece of fruit - dont want to ruin the taste of fruit!!!
> HELP!!!
> 
> Oh managed to get hold of reflexologist!! yay!!!
> booked for 11am tomorrow morning!! Really looking forward to that session


How did the tea drinking go? Did your fruit curdle at the sight of it? :dohh:

ooooo. Looking forward to the feedback RE: reflexology... :awww:

Defo not on the brain yet cos im only in the early days of TTC... but i saw a poster for this in my chiropractors with loads of quotes from women who conceived in the first month of having it!:thumbup:
x x x happydance:)


----------



## Zaney

just thought id pop on to say hi to all and i read last few pages :) x


----------



## skweek35

Lozlizlou said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> well now my big question is - How do I drink this really foul looking, foul smelling tea? Chinese doc said to give it a go and I dont think I can stomach this stuff!!
> she did say to drink it in one gulp followed by warm water or a piece of fruit - dont want to ruin the taste of fruit!!!
> HELP!!!
> 
> Oh managed to get hold of reflexologist!! yay!!!
> booked for 11am tomorrow morning!! Really looking forward to that session
> 
> How did the tea drinking go? Did your fruit curdle at the sight of it? :dohh:
> 
> ooooo. Looking forward to the feedback RE: reflexology... :awww:
> 
> Defo not on the brain yet cos im only in the early days of TTC... but i saw a poster for this in my chiropractors with loads of quotes from women who conceived in the first month of having it!:thumbup:
> x x x happydance:)Click to expand...

Thanks Lou, 
Well managed to stomach the first lot this morning, just in the process of cooking up the 2nd batch for today - so hoping its not as bad as the 1st. 
Dont know how DB will take me cooking this stuff up tonight, so might chicken out and just do 2 a day and clear up the evidence before he gets home. hehe 

I am still in the early days of trying but being 35 - odds are no where near for me these days. So prepared to try anything that will help. 
Will keep all posted as to how it all goes.


----------



## Lozlizlou

FragileDoll said:


> Lozlizlou said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> work, work, work! Whats going on for everyone today?
> 
> Sorry to hear some of you had a bad nights sleep! Its really pouring here on the south coast of the UK!
> 
> This cheered me up this morning : https://www.midwivesonline.com/parents/parents1//104
> 
> Morning, hun. So far so good. The link is amazing!
> 
> Btw - I need your ticker bbcode. Make sure to replace [] with <>Click to expand...

Hey Ana, Ticker code below....

<url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com><img>https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1310533200z4z28z14.png</img></url></CENTER>

Also chic... i notice your feeling is sad!?!! :sad2: 

We cant have the queen of the 'positive thinking' posts feeling blue. Does this cheer u up? :happydance::rofl::bike::bodyb::drunk:
x x x


----------



## JBear85

How's everyone doing? This month AF is an evil, evil beast :witch: -- I'm feeling so crappy! Just lurking more than chatting, but only because of that!

Hope everyone's doing well :)


----------



## emilyanne

*FragileDoll, ummmm the 21st june to the 22nd july ( that being the day before I started the new cycle....) is that what you needed hun?  Im just a little unsure of these things.... very new to charting and this side of things, so easy to get confused....

skweek35, hi hun, I just thought you might like me to share that my mother didnt have any children until she was 35 years old, then had a total of 5 children the last being at 41 years old. Apart from my sister (her first being 6lb 10 ) we were all very big babies too.... 9-10lb babies lol so there is ALWAYS hope 

I had a horrible nights sleep last night, but feeling much better now. How is everyone else this wonderful day? *


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> How's everyone doing? This month AF is an evil, evil beast :witch: -- I'm feeling so crappy! Just lurking more than chatting, but only because of that!
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well :)

So sorry to hear that JBear! I'm in the same boat bungeeing to the bathroom with kytti :haha: :witch: is coming and i keep thinking she's here when she's not :blush: I don't know why she's gotta make the hell start in preperation for her arival-- it's inhumane. :growlmad:

Good morn Jemma it's only taken an hour to catch up from yest I hope you got some sleep :haha: - I forgot to ask yesterday how ur feeling I think I saw in another link that u were sufferin from bb pain :shrug: ur better now?


----------



## Jemma0717

Morning all!

I slept great but now am up with a severe headache :( Hope it goes away because I have running to do today for my mom.

I have a txt buddy/pen pal who I talk to allll the time (shes from BnB) and she left to Ontario today for 3 weeks....she's not sure if her cell will work so I feel lost! We talk constantly! lol but glad I have you ladies!


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh yes, no more bb pain! :) Thanks for asking!


----------



## purplelilly

emilyanne said:


> *skweek35, hi hun, I just thought you might like me to share that my mother didnt have any children until she was 35 years old, then had a total of 5 children the last being at 41 years old. Apart from my sister (her first being 6lb 10 ) we were all very big babies too.... 9-10lb babies lol so there is ALWAYS hope
> 
> I had a horrible nights sleep last night, but feeling much better now. How is everyone else this wonderful day? *

Good mornin-- glad ur feelin better (maybe a nap later?) Thanks for the story of ur mom I'm actually 32 trying for #1 and try to remember IT'S NOT OLD :jo: :haha::haha: everyday!


----------



## purplelilly

good mornin fragiledoll-- did u get any sleep,lol?

jemma- glad to hear bb pain bites!!! I went thru it for awhile. I quit smoking when we started TTC add those 2 together with 7mths of :witch: and you get alot of emotional :munch: :blush: Doesn't make ya feel better but the weight gain made the bb bigger :blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

apple25 said:


> MarineLady- Welcome! :flower:
> 
> Ana- My name is Amanda. I think I posted it somewhere on this thread it's getting so long already tho would be a nightmare to find lol..took me about a hour to read thru all I missed at work. You ladies are hilarious and you're all making me feel better about my ttc journey!

Oh yeah, now I remember. I keep getting lost in the pages. :rofl:


----------



## emilyanne

*lol your really not hun, a very good friend of mine was 45 when she had her last daughter.... I just think we all start to worry that we will miss our chance.... Im only 26 and already panic about getting to old to have kiddies.... Im from a family of 5 kids and my DB is one of 9, so we both come from large families and we both really want a large family.... I think everyone worries they wont have enough time..... Just relax and nature will help our journeys *


----------



## FragileDoll

Lozlizlou said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lozlizlou said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> work, work, work! Whats going on for everyone today?
> 
> Sorry to hear some of you had a bad nights sleep! Its really pouring here on the south coast of the UK!
> 
> This cheered me up this morning : https://www.midwivesonline.com/parents/parents1//104
> 
> Morning, hun. So far so good. The link is amazing!
> 
> Btw - I need your ticker bbcode. Make sure to replace [] with <>Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Ana, Ticker code below....
> 
> <url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com><img>https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1310533200z4z28z14.png</img></url></CENTER>
> 
> Also chic... i notice your feeling is sad!?!! :sad2:
> 
> We cant have the queen of the 'positive thinking' posts feeling blue. Does this cheer u up? :happydance::rofl::bike::bodyb::drunk:
> x x xClick to expand...

Hun, your ticker updated. Yeah I was sad cause I was looking for someone who could help me with buying Preseed as they aren't available in the stores near my place and I do not have a credit card to buy them online. So I was thinking to find a friend who could help me with that - i.e. I'd send them money via Western Union (cost of the total products including shipping fares) and ask them to buy them for me and send me via DHL. A lovely friend from BnB, Tilly87 (Natalie) was ready to help me - she lives in the UK. But then I realized she just got her BFP and is spending time with her family I do not feel like bothering her with all the hassle. She is great she was ready to help me out right away - but I felt guilty inside. :nope:


----------



## purplelilly

emilyanne said:


> *lol your really not hun, a very good friend of mine was 45 when she had her last daughter.... I just think we all start to worry that we will miss our chance.... Im only 26 and already panic about getting to old to have kiddies.... Im from a family of 5 kids and my DB is one of 9, so we both come from large families and we both really want a large family.... I think everyone worries they wont have enough time..... Just relax and nature will help our journeys *

:hugs: thanks AF due today to i'm tryin to stay pos ya know?


----------



## LaineB

emilyanne said:


> *lol your really not hun, a very good friend of mine was 45 when she had her last daughter.... I just think we all start to worry that we will miss our chance.... Im only 26 and already panic about getting to old to have kiddies.... Im from a family of 5 kids and my DB is one of 9, so we both come from large families and we both really want a large family.... I think everyone worries they wont have enough time..... Just relax and nature will help our journeys *

My grandmother started having children at 24 and had her last at 42. She had SEVENTEEN pregnancies! 10 children and 7 miscarriages. Gives me hope that there is still a lot of time!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

JBear85 said:


> How's everyone doing? This month AF is an evil, evil beast :witch: -- I'm feeling so crappy! Just lurking more than chatting, but only because of that!
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well :)

I hear ya, hun. Feeling the same. :shrug:


----------



## FragileDoll

Emily - yeah that's what I'm looking for, thank you - your ticker has been updated. :thumbup:

Btw - I loved your mom's journey to motherhood! :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I slept great but now am up with a severe headache :( Hope it goes away because I have running to do today for my mom.
> 
> I have a txt buddy/pen pal who I talk to allll the time (shes from BnB) and she left to Ontario today for 3 weeks....she's not sure if her cell will work so I feel lost! We talk constantly! lol but glad I have you ladies!

Aww hun hope you feel better. And yeah we are here to talk all the time whenever you need. :hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

[/QUOTE]

Hun, your ticker updated. Yeah I was sad cause I was looking for someone who could help me with buying Preseed as they aren't available in the stores near my place and I do not have a credit card to buy them online. So I was thinking to find a friend who could help me with that - i.e. I'd send them money via Western Union (cost of the total products including shipping fares) and ask them to buy them for me and send me via DHL. A lovely friend from BnB, Tilly87 (Natalie) was ready to help me - she lives in the UK. But then I realized she just got her BFP and is spending time with her family I do not feel like bothering her with all the hassle. She is great she was ready to help me out right away - but I felt guilty inside. :nope:[/QUOTE]

Did you find any? I'd lov to help ya but i liv in the US and shipping would be rediculous :dohh: I'm sure a fellow bnb member would help even with a bfp.

i'm thinking of trying that for my next cycle, cant hurt right? :shrug:


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> good mornin fragiledoll-- did u get any sleep,lol?
> 
> jemma- glad to hear bb pain bites!!! I went thru it for awhile. I quit smoking when we started TTC add those 2 together with 7mths of :witch: and you get alot of emotional :munch: :blush: Doesn't make ya feel better but the weight gain made the bb bigger :blush:

Yeah - took a 10 hours looong and good sleep. :haha::haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> Hun, your ticker updated. Yeah I was sad cause I was looking for someone who could help me with buying Preseed as they aren't available in the stores near my place and I do not have a credit card to buy them online. So I was thinking to find a friend who could help me with that - i.e. I'd send them money via Western Union (cost of the total products including shipping fares) and ask them to buy them for me and send me via DHL. A lovely friend from BnB, Tilly87 (Natalie) was ready to help me - she lives in the UK. But then I realized she just got her BFP and is spending time with her family I do not feel like bothering her with all the hassle. She is great she was ready to help me out right away - but I felt guilty inside. :nope:




purplelilly said:


> Did you find any? I'd lov to help ya but i liv in the US and shipping would be rediculous :dohh: I'm sure a fellow bnb member would help even with a bfp.
> 
> i'm thinking of trying that for my next cycle, cant hurt right? :shrug:

Yeah - Natalie (Tilly87) who lives in the UK was ready to help me - she said she really wants me to get that BFP and if she could help with that she'd be more happy to do that. But she said Preseed isn't available in the stores near her place - she said she would order from ebay for me but the UK prices were way expensive though.

Is Preseed avaiable in the stores near your place? And is there a Western Union branch in your town ? If you want to help I do not want you to go through all the hassle.


----------



## emilyanne

*purplelilly you should stay positive you have every right to be 

Oh wow thats fantastic LaineB way to go grandma! 

Thanks FragileDoll, Glad I finally got the right in fo lol. My mothers a fantastic mum, just miss her, she moved to the usa about 2 years ago.... 

Need to go sort my doggy out now.... Ill be back in a bit *


----------



## FragileDoll

LaineB said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *lol your really not hun, a very good friend of mine was 45 when she had her last daughter.... I just think we all start to worry that we will miss our chance.... Im only 26 and already panic about getting to old to have kiddies.... Im from a family of 5 kids and my DB is one of 9, so we both come from large families and we both really want a large family.... I think everyone worries they wont have enough time..... Just relax and nature will help our journeys *
> 
> My grandmother started having children at 24 and had her last at 42. She had SEVENTEEN pregnancies! 10 children and 7 miscarriages. Gives me hope that there is still a lot of time!!!Click to expand...

That's a good positive post of of the day as well as Emily's post. 

Gives hope! Baby dust my ladies. :dust:


----------



## purplelilly

i don't think i've gotten one nite of 10hrs in 10 yrs lol! Last nite was alot of waking up to see if the witch had showed :growlmad: :nope: She feels like she's coming but the coochie ain't cooperating :brat: damn it :haha:


----------



## LaineB

Sooooo.... I just found out that my grandfather had this magical vitamin mixture that helped her to get pregnant right away! He also helped my aunt who struggled to get pregnant with the same vitamins! I will do some research and try to figure out what it was!!! I know it included wheat germ oil.....


----------



## FragileDoll

LaineB said:


> Sooooo.... I just found out that my grandfather had this magical vitamin mixture that helped her to get pregnant right away! He also helped my aunt who struggled to get pregnant with the same vitamins! I will do some research and try to figure out what it was!!! I know it included wheat germ oil.....

Wow - we need to know the details!


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> Hun, your ticker updated. Yeah I was sad cause I was looking for someone who could help me with buying Preseed as they aren't available in the stores near my place and I do not have a credit card to buy them online. So I was thinking to find a friend who could help me with that - i.e. I'd send them money via Western Union (cost of the total products including shipping fares) and ask them to buy them for me and send me via DHL. A lovely friend from BnB, Tilly87 (Natalie) was ready to help me - she lives in the UK. But then I realized she just got her BFP and is spending time with her family I do not feel like bothering her with all the hassle. She is great she was ready to help me out right away - but I felt guilty inside. :nope:




purplelilly said:


> Did you find any? I'd lov to help ya but i liv in the US and shipping would be rediculous :dohh: I'm sure a fellow bnb member would help even with a bfp.
> 
> i'm thinking of trying that for my next cycle, cant hurt right? :shrug:

Yeah - Natalie (Tilly87) who lives in the UK was ready to help me - she said she really wants me to get that BFP and if she could help with that she'd be more happy to do that. But she said Preseed isn't available in the stores near her place - she said she would order from ebay for me but the UK prices were way expensive though.

Is Preseed avaiable in the stores near your place? And is there a Western Union branch in your town ? If you want to help I do not want you to go through all the hassle.


----------



## emilyanne

LaineB said:


> Sooooo.... I just found out that my grandfather had this magical vitamin mixture that helped her to get pregnant right away! He also helped my aunt who struggled to get pregnant with the same vitamins! I will do some research and try to figure out what it was!!! I know it included wheat germ oil.....

*Wow! that sounds interesting hun! *


----------



## LaineB

I just got off of the phone with my grandmother.... She said my grandfather got lots of women pregnant besides her (with vitamins...HAHAHAHA) 

Mixture of brewer's yeast tablets and Wheat germ oil.... It helps stress, creates more energy and boosts fertility A LOT!!! 

She also wanted to pass along a message that came to her in a dream after my grandfathers passing that she now thinks was meant for me..... "Don't try to plan God's work, Work God's plan."

I am truly inspired today....


----------



## emilyanne

*Wow hun! Thats really amazing! lol *


----------



## FragileDoll

Great post - Laine! :thumbup:


----------



## LaineB

Im finding science to back up his claims!!!

Fertility

Wheat germ can also aid in increasing fertility, according to Moms Like Me. Wheat germ contains vitamin E, zinc and selenium, which all aid in the fertility processes. The zinc and selenium will help open the fallopian tubes of the woman and the sperm ducts of the man. This allows for the sperm to travel to the egg easier. Vitamin E aids in keeping the reproductive organs functioning and can even help some men with impotence


Read more: https://www.livestrong.com/article/...enefits-of-wheat-germ-capsules/#ixzz1U4baRadD

&#8226;Selenium

Selenium is also plentiful in brewer's yeast. Selenium is another essential trace mineral and is used to produce antioxidant enzymes. These antioxidant enzymes are shown to prevent cell damage. Selenium is also needed for proper immune system function and thyroid function.


It's also theorized that selenium stimulates antibodies, helps boost fertility (especially in men), and protects the body from damage from heavy metals



Read more: https://www.brighthub.com/health/diet-nutrition/articles/28790.aspx#ixzz1U4fHSlNA


----------



## Lozlizlou

[/QUOTE] Hun, your ticker updated. Yeah I was sad cause I was looking for someone who could help me with buying Preseed as they aren't available in the stores near my place and I do not have a credit card to buy them online. So I was thinking to find a friend who could help me with that - i.e. I'd send them money via Western Union (cost of the total products including shipping fares) and ask them to buy them for me and send me via DHL. A lovely friend from BnB, Tilly87 (Natalie) was ready to help me - she lives in the UK. But then I realized she just got her BFP and is spending time with her family I do not feel like bothering her with all the hassle. She is great she was ready to help me out right away - but I felt guilty inside. :nope:[/QUOTE]

I will help Ana.

Just give me the nod and i'll get on with it! :thumbup:
x x x


----------



## FragileDoll

LaineB said:


> Im finding science to back up his claims!!!
> 
> Fertility
> 
> Wheat germ can also aid in increasing fertility, according to Moms Like Me. Wheat germ contains vitamin E, zinc and selenium, which all aid in the fertility processes. The zinc and selenium will help open the fallopian tubes of the woman and the sperm ducts of the man. This allows for the sperm to travel to the egg easier. Vitamin E aids in keeping the reproductive organs functioning and can even help some men with impotence
> 
> 
> Read more: https://www.livestrong.com/article/...enefits-of-wheat-germ-capsules/#ixzz1U4baRadD
> 
> Selenium
> 
> Selenium is also plentiful in brewer's yeast. Selenium is another essential trace mineral and is used to produce antioxidant enzymes. These antioxidant enzymes are shown to prevent cell damage. Selenium is also needed for proper immune system function and thyroid function.
> 
> 
> It's also theorized that selenium stimulates antibodies, helps boost fertility (especially in men), and protects the body from damage from heavy metals
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: https://www.brighthub.com/health/diet-nutrition/articles/28790.aspx#ixzz1U4fHSlNA

Good piece of info. Guess I must go to the store to buy some for me and my man.


----------



## FragileDoll

So, ladies. I need to ask this - what prenatal vitamins are you using, if any?


----------



## purplelilly

FragileDoll said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Hun, your ticker updated. Yeah I was sad cause I was looking for someone who could help me with buying Preseed as they aren't available in the stores near my place and I do not have a credit card to buy them online. So I was thinking to find a friend who could help me with that - i.e. I'd send them money via Western Union (cost of the total products including shipping fares) and ask them to buy them for me and send me via DHL. A lovely friend from BnB, Tilly87 (Natalie) was ready to help me - she lives in the UK. But then I realized she just got her BFP and is spending time with her family I do not feel like bothering her with all the hassle. She is great she was ready to help me out right away - but I felt guilty inside. :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Did you find any? I'd lov to help ya but i liv in the US and shipping would be rediculous :dohh: I'm sure a fellow bnb member would help even with a bfp.
> 
> i'm thinking of trying that for my next cycle, cant hurt right? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah - Natalie (Tilly87) who lives in the UK was ready to help me - she said she really wants me to get that BFP and if she could help with that she'd be more happy to do that. But she said Preseed isn't available in the stores near her place - she said she would order from ebay for me but the UK prices were way expensive though.
> 
> Is Preseed avaiable in the stores near your place? And is there a Western Union branch in your town ? If you want to help I do not want you to go through all the hassle.Click to expand...

Sorry i had to help some customers :blush: Yeah preseed is available in our local drugstore and i'd be happy to help. pm me with the info if you need help. I'll stop by walgreens tonight if i can to see how much (and get some too :winkwink:)


----------



## LaineB

FragileDoll said:


> So, ladies. I need to ask this - what prenatal vitamins are you using, if any?

Natures valley


----------



## purplelilly

FragileDoll said:


> So, ladies. I need to ask this - what prenatal vitamins are you using, if any?

One A Day Prenatal -- it's the only damn thang i can find!


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> So, ladies. I need to ask this - what prenatal vitamins are you using, if any?

One A Day :) and I have Natures Valley


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Hun, your ticker updated. Yeah I was sad cause I was looking for someone who could help me with buying Preseed as they aren't available in the stores near my place and I do not have a credit card to buy them online. So I was thinking to find a friend who could help me with that - i.e. I'd send them money via Western Union (cost of the total products including shipping fares) and ask them to buy them for me and send me via DHL. A lovely friend from BnB, Tilly87 (Natalie) was ready to help me - she lives in the UK. But then I realized she just got her BFP and is spending time with her family I do not feel like bothering her with all the hassle. She is great she was ready to help me out right away - but I felt guilty inside. :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Did you find any? I'd lov to help ya but i liv in the US and shipping would be rediculous :dohh: I'm sure a fellow bnb member would help even with a bfp.
> 
> i'm thinking of trying that for my next cycle, cant hurt right? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah - Natalie (Tilly87) who lives in the UK was ready to help me - she said she really wants me to get that BFP and if she could help with that she'd be more happy to do that. But she said Preseed isn't available in the stores near her place - she said she would order from ebay for me but the UK prices were way expensive though.
> 
> Is Preseed avaiable in the stores near your place? And is there a Western Union branch in your town ? If you want to help I do not want you to go through all the hassle.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry i had to help some customers :blush: Yeah preseed is available in our local drugstore and i'd be happy to help. pm me with the info if you need help. I'll stop by walgreens tonight if i can to see how much (and get some too :winkwink:)Click to expand...

Yeah - get some info cost and etc. Then I'll pm you! :hugs: Thank you soooooooooo much for being so supportive hun. I want to dance - changing my mood now! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

I am not whether mine is a multi vitamin or prenatal, lol. 

Brand name is Promise - the sticker on it clearly says for "Pregnancy". My father bring those for me and sister, he's a pharmacist.


----------



## Jemma0717

So I am being lazy and still don't feel well at all. Can someone please tell me what vitamins I needs to buy (from LaineB's post) and who needs to take what? (Me and DH) Thanks ladies!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> So I am being lazy and still don't feel well at all. Can someone please tell me what vitamins I needs to buy (from LaineB's post) and who needs to take what? (Me and DH) Thanks ladies!

Tiff - wheat germ oil and selenium both good for men and women and boost fertility.


----------



## LaineB

Wheat germ oil and brewers yeast tablets. Both partners can take both. Wheat germ oil opens fallopian tubes and sperm ducts. Brewers yeast has fertility promoting properties. Originally used to treat stress and increase metabolism.... Side effect PREGNANCY!!!


----------



## trying2becalm

FragileDoll said:


> Look ladies what I came across, perhaps you'll would like to have a look.
> 
> https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/howto.htm




FragileDoll said:


> trying2becalm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Look ladies what I came across, perhaps you'll would like to have a look.
> 
> https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/howto.htm
> 
> Wow. That is quite a regime!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, Rachel and yours too. Ticker Bbcode!Click to expand...

<URL="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1309842000z6z30z14.png[/img]">

Hope that works! Sat in costa on my iPhone as just locked myself out the house. Af due today and no sign yet, bit distracted. DH on his way home and seems to think it amusing.....


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> So I am being lazy and still don't feel well at all. Can someone please tell me what vitamins I needs to buy (from LaineB's post) and who needs to take what? (Me and DH) Thanks ladies!

hahaha i agree i think it's adult A.D.D. in me :blush: I read the post and my brain jumbles it all up :haha:

Fragiledoll i sent you a friend request and i'll let ya know tomarrow the $ amount here. Not a problem! Glad you got a mood change, lol These guys always seem to work for me
:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## LaineB

By the way.... They had 10 children and 32 grandchildren from this! Anyone want to take them with me??? I'm going to start today!


----------



## skweek35

emilyanne said:


> *lol your really not hun, a very good friend of mine was 45 when she had her last daughter.... I just think we all start to worry that we will miss our chance.... Im only 26 and already panic about getting to old to have kiddies.... Im from a family of 5 kids and my DB is one of 9, so we both come from large families and we both really want a large family.... I think everyone worries they wont have enough time..... Just relax and nature will help our journeys *

Thanks a mil Em. 
I think I really need to get my mother off my back as she keeps telling me that I am not getting any younger and with PCOS my chances of falling pregnant decrease every month - or at least thats what my mother - who is a nurse - keeps telling me!! I dont believe everything she tells me. I think she is just desperate to have more grandchildren!!!! 
GGGRRRR can she just leave me alone!!!!


----------



## skweek35

LaineB said:


> I just got off of the phone with my grandmother.... She said my grandfather got lots of women pregnant besides her (with vitamins...HAHAHAHA)
> 
> Mixture of brewer's yeast tablets and Wheat germ oil.... It helps stress, creates more energy and boosts fertility A LOT!!!
> 
> She also wanted to pass along a message that came to her in a dream after my grandfathers passing that she now thinks was meant for me..... "Don't try to plan God's work, Work God's plan."
> 
> I am truly inspired today....

OUCH! is all I can say to that - it really hit home about doing God's plans instead of trying to, as she said - plan God's work!!! 
For someone who used to regularly attend church, that really spoke to me!!


----------



## purplelilly

skweek35 said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *lol your really not hun, a very good friend of mine was 45 when she had her last daughter.... I just think we all start to worry that we will miss our chance.... Im only 26 and already panic about getting to old to have kiddies.... Im from a family of 5 kids and my DB is one of 9, so we both come from large families and we both really want a large family.... I think everyone worries they wont have enough time..... Just relax and nature will help our journeys *
> 
> Thanks a mil Em.
> I think I really need to get my mother off my back as she keeps telling me that I am not getting any younger and with PCOS my chances of falling pregnant decrease every month - or at least thats what my mother - who is a nurse - keeps telling me!! I dont believe everything she tells me. I think she is just desperate to have more grandchildren!!!!
> GGGRRRR can she just leave me alone!!!!Click to expand...

My mom's a nurse practitioner and they are _THE WORST!!!!!_ I won't even talk to her about it since she told me once that i was getting old enough that it would be hard to get pg and she didn't want to have to say "i told you so" to me----- actually left me speachless :growlmad:


----------



## LaineB

OUCH! is all I can say to that - it really hit home about doing God's plans instead of trying to, as she said - plan God's work!!! 
For someone who used to regularly attend church, that really spoke to me!![/QUOTE]

She really gave me a reality check this morning!


----------



## FragileDoll

Laine - love the side affects!!! :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> So, ladies. I need to ask this - what prenatal vitamins are you using, if any?

At the mo I am only taking Folic Acid. ( oh and dont forget the stinky chinese herb tea) 
I have been thinking of getting EPO but almost too late for that this month, Will maybe get some for next month.


----------



## trying2becalm

skweek35 said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *lol your really not hun, a very good friend of mine was 45 when she had her last daughter.... I just think we all start to worry that we will miss our chance.... Im only 26 and already panic about getting to old to have kiddies.... Im from a family of 5 kids and my DB is one of 9, so we both come from large families and we both really want a large family.... I think everyone worries they wont have enough time..... Just relax and nature will help our journeys *
> 
> Thanks a mil Em.
> I think I really need to get my mother off my back as she keeps telling me that I am not getting any younger and with PCOS my chances of falling pregnant decrease every month - or at least thats what my mother - who is a nurse - keeps telling me!! I dont believe everything she tells me. I think she is just desperate to have more grandchildren!!!!
> GGGRRRR can she just leave me alone!!!!Click to expand...

I know what you mean. I don't know why people feel the need to say these things when it is so not helpful. I am 33 and it already makes me worry. Stating the obvious is just annoying! 
I feel the same as I ever have. In fact, I am fitter and healthier now than I was in my 20's!! 
It WILL happen!! Xx


----------



## LaineB

purplelilly said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> So I am being lazy and still don't feel well at all. Can someone please tell me what vitamins I needs to buy (from LaineB's post) and who needs to take what? (Me and DH) Thanks ladies!
> 
> hahaha i agree i think it's adult A.D.D. in me :blush: I read the post and my brain jumbles it all up :haha:
> 
> Fragiledoll i sent you a friend request and i'll let ya know tomarrow the $ amount here. Not a problem! Glad you got a mood change, lol These guys always seem to work for me
> :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:Click to expand...

When I get excited I'm hard to follow sometimes!!! Dh tells me that all the time!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Christina - added you there hun. I'm relaxed now. :coffee:

Rachel - the link is not working. Make sure you replace [] with <> or just give me your info I'll make a ticker for you and update it on the first page. Your last menstrual cycle, cycle length and luteal phase. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh and Laine you too - either give me your ticker bbcode replace [] with <> or your ticker info I'll make one on my own for you. :thumbup:


----------



## purplelilly

LaineB said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> So I am being lazy and still don't feel well at all. Can someone please tell me what vitamins I needs to buy (from LaineB's post) and who needs to take what? (Me and DH) Thanks ladies!
> 
> hahaha i agree i think it's adult A.D.D. in me :blush: I read the post and my brain jumbles it all up :haha:
> 
> Fragiledoll i sent you a friend request and i'll let ya know tomarrow the $ amount here. Not a problem! Glad you got a mood change, lol These guys always seem to work for me
> :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:Click to expand...
> 
> When I get excited I'm hard to follow sometimes!!! Dh tells me that all the time!!!Click to expand...

Laine--- totally not you! I know i tend to do that a bit. Hubby swears there is A.D.D. in me :wacko: Thats why we started our own business because college was not working out for me :nope::nope:


----------



## FragileDoll

trying2becalm said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *lol your really not hun, a very good friend of mine was 45 when she had her last daughter.... I just think we all start to worry that we will miss our chance.... Im only 26 and already panic about getting to old to have kiddies.... Im from a family of 5 kids and my DB is one of 9, so we both come from large families and we both really want a large family.... I think everyone worries they wont have enough time..... Just relax and nature will help our journeys *
> 
> Thanks a mil Em.
> I think I really need to get my mother off my back as she keeps telling me that I am not getting any younger and with PCOS my chances of falling pregnant decrease every month - or at least thats what my mother - who is a nurse - keeps telling me!! I dont believe everything she tells me. I think she is just desperate to have more grandchildren!!!!
> GGGRRRR can she just leave me alone!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean. I don't know why people feel the need to say these things when it is so not helpful. I am 33 and it already makes me worry. Stating the obvious is just annoying!
> I feel the same as I ever have. In fact, I am fitter and healthier now than I was in my 20's!!
> It WILL happen!! XxClick to expand...

It Will Happen - for sure! BE POSITIVE - COOCHIE LADIES.:haha:
:dust: :dust:


----------



## trying2becalm

FragileDoll said:


> Christina - added you there hun. I'm relaxed now. :coffee:
> 
> Rachel - the link is not working. Make sure you replace [] with <> or just give me your info I'll make a ticker for you and update it on the first page. Your last menstrual cycle, cycle length and luteal phase. :hugs:

<URL="<url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com><img>https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1309842000z6z30z14.png</img></url>"><url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com><img>https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1309842000z6z30z14.png</img></url></URL>

2nd time lucky?


----------



## JBear85

LaineB said:


> By the way.... They had 10 children and 32 grandchildren from this! Anyone want to take them with me??? I'm going to start today!

That is amazing! I'm so on it - not today but ASAP! :) Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Jemma0717

When should I start taking those vitamins? I am on cd1 today


----------



## purplelilly

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> So I am being lazy and still don't feel well at all. Can someone please tell me what vitamins I needs to buy (from LaineB's post) and who needs to take what? (Me and DH) Thanks ladies!
> 
> Tiff - wheat germ oil and selenium both good for men and women and boost fertility.Click to expand...

anyone know if this is something you get in a drugstore or not? Pills?

Hopefullllllllyyyyyy not a stanky tea !! :haha: :haha: :haha: (Carla you are sooo muuch better than me- cant do it.... the tea that is :haha:)


----------



## FragileDoll

Gotcha - there you go Rachel, updated your ticker, hun! :thumbup:


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> So I am being lazy and still don't feel well at all. Can someone please tell me what vitamins I needs to buy (from LaineB's post) and who needs to take what? (Me and DH) Thanks ladies!
> 
> Tiff - wheat germ oil and selenium both good for men and women and boost fertility.Click to expand...
> 
> anyone know if this is something you get in a drugstore or not? Pills?
> 
> Hopefullllllllyyyyyy not a stanky tea !! :haha: :haha: :haha:Click to expand...

I was wondering that too - are they tablets or something disgusting to drink. :blush:


----------



## trying2becalm

FragileDoll said:


> Gotcha - there you go Rachel, updated your ticker, hun! :thumbup:

Yeay! Thanks!


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff - I think you can start taking vitamins anytime of the year. It's just EPO that you need to take CD1 onwards till the day you Ovulate.


----------



## Jemma0717

EPO.......?


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> EPO.......?

:shrug:


----------



## LaineB

Jemma0717 said:


> When should I start taking those vitamins? I am on cd1 today

Anytime


----------



## LaineB

FragileDoll said:


> Oh and Laine you too - either give me your ticker bbcode replace [] with <> or your ticker info I'll make one on my own for you. :thumbup:

<url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com]https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1311397200z3z28z13.png[/url>

Thanks hun!!


----------



## LaineB

LaineB said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Oh and Laine you too - either give me your ticker bbcode replace [] with <> or your ticker info I'll make one on my own for you. :thumbup:
> 
> <url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com]<img]https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1311397200z3z28z13.png[/img][/url>
> 
> Thanks hun!!Click to expand...

Revised!


----------



## FragileDoll

EPO - Evening Primrose Oil. I'll be taking that in a few months time, I suppose.


----------



## Jemma0717

So I shouldgo buy that.....what does it do


----------



## FragileDoll

Ticker updated on the front - thanks, hun! :thumbup:


----------



## Zaney

Well im trying to cheer myself up.....


----------



## FragileDoll

Evening Primrose Oil - increases Cervical Mucus. I'm going for that because I'm too dry down there!

If you do not have any trouble with CM - you really don't have to.


----------



## FragileDoll

Zara - nice one! :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/doll-image2.png


----------



## Jemma0717

https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/doll-image1.png


----------



## emilyanne

*FragileDoll, Im taking the Pregnacare tablets....EPO, agnus castus, folic acid and vit B complex.... Before starting all this I'd not had a AF since 11th January..... 

LaineB, Im deff going to start taking the yeast tablets and Wheat germ oil as soon as I can afford some lol 

skweek35, I know hun, Im feeling the pressure form my DB family, nothing to bold from them, but just little comments like have you two started planning children yet, or when are you having kids, Im suprised you dont have a baby yet..... I dont think they mean anything by this, as we have kept ttc to ourselves.... but every time it feels like a little dig that we are struggling to deal with.... 

*


----------



## purplelilly

Zaney said:


> Well im trying to cheer myself up.....

:hugs: :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny: :hugs:


----------



## Zaney

i am slowly...these blinkies made me laugh especially the 1 that says........ "i see 2 lines" screw dead people....sounds a bit harsh but did make me chuckle its at bottom in middle x

here is the link for them all its all for TTC

https://www.freebabydust.com/?p=8


----------



## emilyanne

Zaney said:


> i am slowly...these blinkies made me laugh especially the 1 that says........ "i see 2 lines" screw dead people....sounds a bit harsh but did make me chuckle its at bottom in middle x
> 
> here is the link for them all its all for TTC
> 
> https://www.freebabydust.com/?p=8

*Some of them are fantastic hun! hahaha they deff given me a right little giggle  some of them are really sweet as well 

*


----------



## Zaney

yeah gonna sort out the the rest of my sig later....hubby did some for me so i could fit links in for the pages and edited a bit of the coding :)

and now hes taking us out for dinner.....so im cheering up slowly and yes!!! i am going 2 have a couple of glasses of wine a couple tho as i have my 3 girls xx

the links aint working again so gotta sort them out lol


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff - you did it! WOW! love those blinkies - just updated on the first page! 

Zara - these are amazing! I need to work out my signature too.


----------



## emilyanne

*glad your feeling a bit better hunnie  *


----------



## purplelilly

emilyanne said:


> * skweek35, I know hun, Im feeling the pressure form my DB family, nothing to bold from them, but just little comments like have you two started planning children yet, or when are you having kids, Im suprised you dont have a baby yet..... I dont think they mean anything by this, as we have kept ttc to ourselves.... but every time it feels like a little dig that we are struggling to deal with....
> 
> *

:hugs::hugs::hugs::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## Zaney

ill get there with it and ill let ya all know when done and u will see it anyway haha ill do it later after im back from my meal :) and i would be relaxed after a couple of wines i hope so should have better mind lol x


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww, Emily. I know how it feels they people say that - as if we are never trying. :wacko:


----------



## FragileDoll

At least I got something to keep me busy - I'm too interested in these blinkies and graphic stuff lately. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Aww, Emily. I know how it feels they people say that - as if we are never trying. :wacko:

*My DB's uncle got married on the 22nd july.... So we had almost his entire family asking and poking about with weither we are gonna have kids.... What doesnt help is DB got his ex pregnant acidently in a few short weeks..... and again a few months after having his 1st..... Yet with us.... no luck.... I know Ill get there someday, I just wish people would be a little more thoughtful and not ask questions.... Its just not nice....*


----------



## FragileDoll

Zara - you are making me crave wine now. :blush:

Emily - People talk - this way or that, their favorite hobby is "what's going on at their end". One word - IGNORE! :hugs:


----------



## emilyanne

*I know hunnie  Im sure my time will come and I know people aren't meaning to touch nerves but they do.... But thats just how things go.... 

How are you today hunnie? *


----------



## FragileDoll

It Will Happen, hun. Lots of baby dust. :dust: 

I'm good, having a little backache and waiting for AF to leave so that we could have heaps of :sex: :sex: :sex: rest of the cycle.


----------



## FragileDoll

Looks like everyone else went outing today, except you and me. 

Btw - do you use OPKs? I personally have never used them - so no idea when I Ovulate, I just get Ovulation pain around CD13-15 so I know it's there.


----------



## skweek35

emilyanne said:


> *
> skweek35, I know hun, Im feeling the pressure form my DB family, nothing to bold from them, but just little comments like have you two started planning children yet, or when are you having kids, Im suprised you dont have a baby yet..... I dont think they mean anything by this, as we have kept ttc to ourselves.... but every time it feels like a little dig that we are struggling to deal with....
> 
> *

Hey hun, I suppose I am really lucky in that we arent married yet and hardly ever see his extended family, so dont get those questions. 
At the mo its just when are you getting married!! 
Which I can now answer!!! YAY :happydance:


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> It Will Happen, hun. Lots of baby dust. :dust:
> 
> I'm good, having a little backache and waiting for AF to leave so that we could have heaps of :sex: :sex: :sex: rest of the cycle.

*Don't think Ive ever mentioned this on this site at all, but I accutly have scoliosis... Ive had 8 op's and its basically left my back in lots of pain.... There is nothing they can do with it now, except for giving me pain killers that dont help.... I dont take anything for it as the streangth they had me on made me worried that if I concieved it could cause problems.... so now I just sort of try to cope with it.... *


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *
> skweek35, I know hun, Im feeling the pressure form my DB family, nothing to bold from them, but just little comments like have you two started planning children yet, or when are you having kids, Im suprised you dont have a baby yet..... I dont think they mean anything by this, as we have kept ttc to ourselves.... but every time it feels like a little dig that we are struggling to deal with....
> 
> *
> 
> Hey hun, I suppose I am really lucky in that we arent married yet and hardly ever see his extended family, so dont get those questions.
> At the mo its just when are you getting married!!
> Which I can now answer!!! YAY :happydance:Click to expand...

Haha - I have heard that a lot of time. It's kinda annoying when someone constantly repeat the same thing over and over and over again - comeone dude get your ass married you're growing OLD!


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww, Emily. How do you feel now?


----------



## emilyanne

*skweek35, Ive accutly never had his family ask me that lol thinking about it seems a little odd lol. We have talked about getting married.... just no plans yet.... congrates to you though!

FragileDoll, ya Ive been wondering where everyone is lol. I decided not to join the other thread yesterday as this one was moving so fast I didnt think I'd cope with just the one let alone 2! and now no one is here 
No, Ive never used opk either.... kinda getting interested in trying them though..... So far the only clue I have that I even O is from this months temp chart.... But Ive also had feelings this month over the past few days.... so the chart might be right.... lol*


----------



## skweek35

oh Em, I know what you mean about constant pain - I recently had a minor procedure to inject into my coccyx as I have coccydenia (I think) basically its over sensitive nerve endings around my coccyx. So should be pain free for the next few months - yay


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Aww, Emily. How do you feel now?

*Well honestly its something Ive had since I was ten, there has been bad days and good days and bad years and good years with the pain.... The past year or so has been very bad.... Im getting used to the pain, but thats just how it goes.... I cant accutly work as standing lifting heavy items and such just cant be done... I miss working so much.... My DB has to help me a lot, but I am able to do most things so it doesnt bother me too much.... You just get used to it really... *


----------



## emilyanne

skweek35 said:


> oh Em, I know what you mean about constant pain - I recently had a minor procedure to inject into my coccyx as I have coccydenia (I think) basically its over sensitive nerve endings around my coccyx. So should be pain free for the next few months - yay

*oh that doesnt sound very good , Im glad the dr's could help you though! Its been this way for me for 16 years now and the doctors cant really help without having me on soooo many pain killers..... I dont think its worth it, when it doesnt make me feel any better....*


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> *skweek35, Ive accutly never had his family ask me that lol thinking about it seems a little odd lol. We have talked about getting married.... just no plans yet.... congrates to you though!
> 
> FragileDoll, ya Ive been wondering where everyone is lol. I decided not to join the other thread yesterday as this one was moving so fast I didnt think I'd cope with just the one let alone 2! and now no one is here
> No, Ive never used opk either.... kinda getting interested in trying them though..... So far the only clue I have that I even O is from this months temp chart.... But Ive also had feelings this month over the past few days.... so the chart might be right.... lol*

I guess some of them are here, both the threads looked deserted earlier.

I do not even chart, seriously I'm too dumb for that stuff. I never get this charting thingy. :blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Aww, Emily. How do you feel now?
> 
> *Well honestly its something Ive had since I was ten, there has been bad days and good days and bad years and good years with the pain.... The past year or so has been very bad.... Im getting used to the pain, but thats just how it goes.... I cant accutly work as standing lifting heavy items and such just cant be done... I miss working so much.... My DB has to help me a lot, but I am able to do most things so it doesnt bother me too much.... You just get used to it really... *Click to expand...

Aww hun I know what you mean - you get used to when you constantly experience something.

Carla, glad you're coping up and will nearly leave you. Yay for you.


----------



## skweek35

Em have you ever considered accupunture? 
When I told the chinese doctor about the procedure she said its a pity I didnt go for accu before. She is sure I could have done without the procedure if I had accu.


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *skweek35, Ive accutly never had his family ask me that lol thinking about it seems a little odd lol. We have talked about getting married.... just no plans yet.... congrates to you though!
> 
> FragileDoll, ya Ive been wondering where everyone is lol. I decided not to join the other thread yesterday as this one was moving so fast I didnt think I'd cope with just the one let alone 2! and now no one is here
> No, Ive never used opk either.... kinda getting interested in trying them though..... So far the only clue I have that I even O is from this months temp chart.... But Ive also had feelings this month over the past few days.... so the chart might be right.... lol*
> 
> I guess some of them are here, both the threads looked deserted earlier.
> 
> I do not even chart, seriously I'm too dumb for that stuff. I never get this charting thingy. :blush:Click to expand...

*I dont understand charing either!  Ive only been doing it about a month or so lol. I just take my temps and put them it to the chart online and it does all the work for me  I think its slowly making some type of sence to me now.....*


----------



## emilyanne

skweek35 said:


> Em have you ever considered accupunture?
> When I told the chinese doctor about the procedure she said its a pity I didnt go for accu before. She is sure I could have done without the procedure if I had accu.

*My doctor has offered it to me.... But Im terrified of needels.... After many years of op's.... I couldnt cope with it....*


----------



## skweek35

I really dont mind needles - esp seeing that they are apparently going to help me in some way.


----------



## emilyanne

skweek35 said:


> I really dont mind needles - esp seeing that they are apparently going to help me in some way.

*I wish I could do it to be honest.... but even when I need to get a small amount of blood taken it freaks me out and takes all I have to sit still and let them do it.... If they dont get it done in the first couple of trys I start shaking really bad and they wont be able to do it right....  *


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh man, can't explain how much I fear needles. I remember once I was a kid I had to go for a vaccine course - I was running all around the hospital and alleys whilst the nurses and doctors chased me. :rofl: 4 doctors had to grab me by my hands and legs, laid me upside down and injected me in my butts - I gave them a good deal though! Even now whenever I'm sick I hate going to doctors - just incase they stab me with a needle.


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Oh man, can't explain how much I fear needles. I remember once I was a kid I had to go for a vaccine course - I was running all around the hospital and alleys whilst the nurses and doctors chased me. :rofl: 4 doctors had to grab me by my hands and legs, laid me upside down and injected me in my butts - I gave them a good deal though! Even now whenever I'm sick I hate going to doctors - just incase they stab me with a needle.

*HAHAHAHA  Oh that made me laugh! It reminded me of my days in hospital! lol

For my first op they needed to take 3 points of blood form me.... I remember being so scared I purposely made my blood pressure go too high by breathing short fast breaths just so they couldnt take my blood! lol, they even had me sit in a waiting room to try to get my blood pressure to go down ( them thinking it was too high as we had to rush up to the 7th floor to get the blood taken) lol but I continued to do it and they had to try again the next day..... by then I realised they were gonna do it one way or another....  At one point I had a nurse come in my hospital room to draw bloods and I chased him out of my room with the tourniquet lol.... I was not happy around needles....*


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Oh man, can't explain how much I fear needles. I remember once I was a kid I had to go for a vaccine course - I was running all around the hospital and alleys whilst the nurses and doctors chased me. :rofl: 4 doctors had to grab me by my hands and legs, laid me upside down and injected me in my butts - I gave them a good deal though! Even now whenever I'm sick I hate going to doctors - just incase they stab me with a needle.
> 
> *HAHAHAHA  Oh that made me laugh! It reminded me of my days in hospital! lol
> 
> For my first op they needed to take 3 points of blood form me.... I remember being so scared I purposely made my blood pressure go too high by breathing short fast breaths just so they couldnt take my blood! lol, they even had me sit in a waiting room to try to get my blood pressure to go down ( them thinking it was too high as we had to rush up to the 7th floor to get the blood taken) lol but I continued to do it and they had to try again the next day..... by then I realised they were gonna do it one way or another....  At one point I had a nurse come in my hospital room to draw bloods and I chased him out of my room with the tourniquet lol.... I was not happy around needles....*Click to expand...

HAHAHAHA. :rofl: :rofl: This cheered me up!


----------



## emilyanne

*There's another day That I remember refusing to ALLOW them to take my blood, I just wouldnt let them, I even had the nurse tell me that if I would let him take my blood that he would allow me to stab everyone of his fingers with a little needle lol. I finally agree to let him and I did let him do it, but then I felt to bad to stab him even though he sat there willingly to let me lol  I was only 11! lol It made me feel evil.... the thought of stabbing someone with a needle *


----------



## trying2becalm

FragileDoll said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *skweek35, Ive accutly never had his family ask me that lol thinking about it seems a little odd lol. We have talked about getting married.... just no plans yet.... congrates to you though!
> 
> FragileDoll, ya Ive been wondering where everyone is lol. I decided not to join the other thread yesterday as this one was moving so fast I didnt think I'd cope with just the one let alone 2! and now no one is here
> No, Ive never used opk either.... kinda getting interested in trying them though..... So far the only clue I have that I even O is from this months temp chart.... But Ive also had feelings this month over the past few days.... so the chart might be right.... lol*
> 
> I guess some of them are here, both the threads looked deserted earlier.
> 
> I do not even chart, seriously I'm too dumb for that stuff. I never get this charting thingy. :blush:Click to expand...

Hey guys, if yoh have a phoned that can get apps then you can get a period tracker. You just say when your period last started and finished and how long your cycle is and it tells you when you fertile time is and when you likely ovulation date is. You can often enter symptoms, emotions and other notes too. 
I have one on my iPhone that us really good. 
Af did not come today and I am feeling quite optimistic!!!


----------



## emilyanne

*trying2becalm, Thanks hun, I dont know much about my phone with apps and stuff lol  Fingers crossed for you though  *


----------



## Jemma0717

Sorry for not talking too much today ladies, just not feeling good at all. I hope to catch up tomorrow


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> Sorry for not talking too much today ladies, just not feeling good at all. I hope to catch up tomorrow

*Thats ok hunnie  hope your feeling better tomorrow *


----------



## apple25

Hey ladies just wanted to drop in and say HI! I've been working way more than usual and am spending most my time catching up on old post rather than posting myself lol! Hope you are all having a good day! :)


----------



## emilyanne

*LOL  I spent so much yesterday catching up on others posts lol I think everytime I had to do anything Id come back to pages of missed posts lol they can give you a giggle though *


----------



## apple25

Yes they sure can! team coochie still has me in fits of laughter


----------



## emilyanne

apple25 said:


> Yes they sure can! team coochie still has me in fits of laughter

*Hahaha ya me too think it was worse with the peeing on a stick though *


----------



## apple25

lol at least we can laugh while losing our minds ttc:haha:


----------



## emilyanne

*I lost my mind sooo many years ago I couldnt even pin point it on a map of the world lol  Its better to be crazy, it helps you relax more and not take everything to seriously *


----------



## FragileDoll

trying2becalm said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *skweek35, Ive accutly never had his family ask me that lol thinking about it seems a little odd lol. We have talked about getting married.... just no plans yet.... congrates to you though!
> 
> FragileDoll, ya Ive been wondering where everyone is lol. I decided not to join the other thread yesterday as this one was moving so fast I didnt think I'd cope with just the one let alone 2! and now no one is here
> No, Ive never used opk either.... kinda getting interested in trying them though..... So far the only clue I have that I even O is from this months temp chart.... But Ive also had feelings this month over the past few days.... so the chart might be right.... lol*
> 
> I guess some of them are here, both the threads looked deserted earlier.
> 
> I do not even chart, seriously I'm too dumb for that stuff. I never get this charting thingy. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey guys, if yoh have a phoned that can get apps then you can get a period tracker. You just say when your period last started and finished and how long your cycle is and it tells you when you fertile time is and when you likely ovulation date is. You can often enter symptoms, emotions and other notes too.
> I have one on my iPhone that us really good.
> Af did not come today and I am feeling quite optimistic!!!Click to expand...

Don't have an iPhone - so never tried mobile applications. Are they accurate? application and the countdown tickers aren't 100% because sometimes we Ov early & sometimes late.


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Sorry for not talking too much today ladies, just not feeling good at all. I hope to catch up tomorrow

Have rest hun. See you tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## FragileDoll

Even I keep getting lost in the pages! :coffee:


----------



## apple25

True true and that is what I'm trying to do this month relax..hasn't been working so far lol


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm all excited about DTD Sunday onwards. :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## FragileDoll

My head is spinning - I better go to bed now. It's late here - see ya ladies in the morning! Good night! :dust:


----------



## apple25

FragileDoll said:


> I'm all excited about DTD Sunday onwards. :yipee::yipee::yipee:


YAY for :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex: :sex::sex::sex::sex: Lots of :dust: for you this month. Have a good night!


----------



## emilyanne

*Good night FragileDoll

sorry for vanishing but just ended up telling my nephews dad that his mum is in hospital..... she's ok.... but he stressed.... all good now... *


----------



## apple25

Oh no I hope she is okay


----------



## emilyanne

*Well she's an older ladie and has many health problems, but she found a lump on her leg the other day so was taken straight to hospital.... other then that I dont know.... I hope for my nephews sake she is ok.... He really loves his nan....*


----------



## apple25

oh no hopefully everything turns out okay..


----------



## emilyanne

*Thanks hun 

*


----------



## emilyanne

*Does anyone have anything planned for the weekend? I should be seeing my DB kids. They really are taking a shine to me now.... only seen them a few times so far but it seems to be going really well *


----------



## Jemma0717

Started my EPO tonight! THAT'S ONE BIG ASS PILL!!


----------



## Jemma0717

emilyanne said:


> *Does anyone have anything planned for the weekend? I should be seeing my DB kids. They really are taking a shine to me now.... only seen them a few times so far but it seems to be going really well *

Yes, my sisters bday party on Sat. And since I am not prego, I can enjoy a few drinks :) :wine:


----------



## MarineLady

Jemma! I started EPO last month - it wasn't the solution (obviously) since I'm out this month, buuuuuttt, I really think it helped :) Time to start up with the EPO again! GL


----------



## trying2becalm

FragileDoll said:


> trying2becalm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *skweek35, Ive accutly never had his family ask me that lol thinking about it seems a little odd lol. We have talked about getting married.... just no plans yet.... congrates to you though!
> 
> FragileDoll, ya Ive been wondering where everyone is lol. I decided not to join the other thread yesterday as this one was moving so fast I didnt think I'd cope with just the one let alone 2! and now no one is here
> No, Ive never used opk either.... kinda getting interested in trying them though..... So far the only clue I have that I even O is from this months temp chart.... But Ive also had feelings this month over the past few days.... so the chart might be right.... lol*
> 
> I guess some of them are here, both the threads looked deserted earlier.
> 
> I do not even chart, seriously I'm too dumb for that stuff. I never get this charting thingy. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey guys, if yoh have a phoned that can get apps then you can get a period tracker. You just say when your period last started and finished and how long your cycle is and it tells you when you fertile time is and when you likely ovulation date is. You can often enter symptoms, emotions and other notes too.
> I have one on my iPhone that us really good.
> Af did not come today and I am feeling quite optimistic!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Don't have an iPhone - so never tried mobile applications. Are they accurate? application and the countdown tickers aren't 100% because sometimes we Ov early & sometimes late.Click to expand...

Well, I have used it to know roughly and make sure we BD as much as possible around that time.


----------



## Zaney

Emilyanne thinking of u and ur family i just been trying to catch up.....

hope every1 is well...

im still snuffled up.....its been 3 weeks now lmao its so stupid....but gonna stay dosed up later...aswell and :sex: i am pretty sure i aint ov yet but who cares ay....early bird catchs the worm and all that haha....my ticker says 9 days to go but thats not 100% give or take a few days either way....but its all about fun right and trying new things......

and should have my results at 4pm 2day...i sopke to reception and she said that my name is there but no results next 2 it so she said dr has to go through it first then results should be there....but dr will go through it more with the appointment.....she also said they were later than the norm cos i had so much they were testing for as it was a basic 1 haha.....


----------



## Zaney

had a good couple of reads and thought id share em....

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/...too-hard.shtml

https://www.babycenter.com/404_can-ha...eption_6145.bc

it is interesting and more sex is good cos it boosts the sperm and produces more the more times men ejaculate haha and stress btw can actually affect ovulation and the quality of the egg!.....so men - ejaculate more! women - no stress good egg haha x


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> had a good couple of reads and thought id share em....
> 
> https://www.justmommies.com/articles/...too-hard.shtml
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/404_can-ha...eption_6145.bc
> 
> it is interesting and more sex is good cos it boosts the sperm and produces more the more times men ejaculate haha and stress btw can actually affect ovulation and the quality of the egg!.....so men - ejaculate more! women - no stress good egg haha x

Great links, Zara!! Kinda relieved after reading them out! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Morning ladies, how's everyone doing today?


----------



## FragileDoll

Hey, Tiff - I want to try on EPO too next cycle. But I'm not sure when exactly I ovulate - I do not use OPKs or Charts, no idea when I should discontinue the pills. Any suggestions?


----------



## FragileDoll

This article is perfect for our thread. 

Here: https://alittleturtle.wordpress.com/2009/01/09/if-you-just-relax-it-will-happen-when-you-least-expect-it/

Relax! :dust: :dust:


----------



## LaineB

FragileDoll said:


> This article is perfect for our thread.
> 
> Here: https://alittleturtle.wordpress.com/2009/01/09/if-you-just-relax-it-will-happen-when-you-least-expect-it/
> 
> Relax! :dust: :dust:

Great article!


----------



## FragileDoll

Here is something to cheer you girls up.

https://i0006.photobucket.com/albums/0006/findstuff22/Best%20Images/Quotes%20and%20Sayings/2caa7d6a.jpg


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Hey, Tiff - I want to try on EPO too next cycle. But I'm not sure when exactly I ovulate - I do not use OPKs or Charts, no idea when I should discontinue the pills. Any suggestions?

I don't use anything either so I think I am going to quit using it when my ewcm goes away? Not too sure....I took 1 yesterday and I think it messed with my af....omg I have never bled so much! Sorry if tmi


----------



## FragileDoll

I was suppose to try EPO this cycle but DH got them tablets on CD2 - decided to try out cycle hopefully.


----------



## butterworth

Hi ladies
took me about an hour to read what I missed yesterday and now caught up. I was shopping out of town yesterday with a girlfriend of mine and had a nice stress free day. 
I'm feeling good today relaxed not in a hury to do anything today as this is the last few days off then back to work on Monday


----------



## FragileDoll

Im CD4 today not sure if it's okay to take them in between of the cycle. What I heard is starting them with your CD1 till Ovulation.


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> Hi ladies
> took me about an hour to read what I missed yesterday and now caught up. I was shopping out of town yesterday with a girlfriend of mine and had a nice stress free day.
> I'm feeling good today relaxed not in a hury to do anything today as this is the last few days off then back to work on Monday

Hi Sandy, glad you're having a stress free day. Make sure to keep that way the whole cycle.


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> took me about an hour to read what I missed yesterday and now caught up. I was shopping out of town yesterday with a girlfriend of mine and had a nice stress free day.
> I'm feeling good today relaxed not in a hury to do anything today as this is the last few days off then back to work on Monday
> 
> Hi Sandy, glad you're having a stress free day. Make sure to keep that way the whole cycle.Click to expand...

I"ll try, still waiting to see if af shows 2 more days till testing according to my ticker and if she does show I'm going to try the vit laine suggested that worked for her grandmother sound like a great idea


----------



## butterworth

well ladies I'm going to relax and read a book for a little while i'll be on later


----------



## Jemma0717

Have a nice relaxing day! Wish I could join ya! lol


----------



## Zaney

well ill post on both lol....got my results, dr seems to think they r ok....well nothing major anyway....i have been told i can get a printout as the amounts of what etc they tested for can be given so i can see what they r, im sure fine tho if dr says so.....im waiting for another call back to see what dr wants to do next and explain the results if needed and also for my hubby to be tested :( poor hubby.....well she also said we can see a gyn thats good right :) 

really do hope u feel better Tiff xx
enjoy ya day sandy xx


----------



## FragileDoll

Sandy, I am also going to try the vitamins Laine suggested, but not as soon as a few months and we will be off TTC for 4 months after this month.


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff, I wish that too. Hope you join us soon - missing your crazy talks. The threads aren't flowing like it used to.


----------



## Jemma0717

I'm here Ana! Headache is slowly going away....you mean you wanna talk Coochie talk?

Speaking of that omg this is TMI..


I woke up soaked in blood. I think those EPO pills are kicking in already hahaha


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> well ill post on both lol....got my results, dr seems to think they r ok....well nothing major anyway....i have been told i can get a printout as the amounts of what etc they tested for can be given so i can see what they r, im sure fine tho if dr says so.....im waiting for another call back to see what dr wants to do next and explain the results if needed and also for my hubby to be tested :( poor hubby.....well she also said we can see a gyn thats good right :)
> 
> really do hope u feel better Tiff xx
> enjoy ya day sandy xx

Glad to know the results are fine. When are you going to see a GYN?


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> I'm here Ana! Headache is slowly going away....you mean you wanna talk Coochie talk?
> 
> Speaking of that omg this is TMI..
> 
> 
> I woke up soaked in blood. I think those EPO pills are kicking in already hahaha

I need to know that too - how much tablets per day - what time of the day you need to take. I'm CD4 guess I'll start it from Sunday, not sure. :shrug: DH has my hands off the tablets - he is paranoid and wants me to gather all the info (how and when) first before taking them.


----------



## FragileDoll

He fears it will cause side effects if I do not use it properly or if I start taking them in between of my cycle - my periods are getting lighter. The witch will leave the town on Sunday, hopefully. I was seeking for answers in the boards if it is okay to start taking EPO after my menstrual cycle - but no reassuring answers yet. So i'll guess I'll hang out some more time to seek answers before actually starting with EPO just yet.


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I'm here Ana! Headache is slowly going away....you mean you wanna talk Coochie talk?
> 
> Speaking of that omg this is TMI..
> 
> 
> I woke up soaked in blood. I think those EPO pills are kicking in already hahaha
> 
> I need to know that too - how much tablets per day - what time of the day you need to take. I'm CD4 guess I'll start it from Sunday, not sure. :shrug: DH has my hands off the tablets - he is paranoid and wants me to gather all the info (how and when) first before taking them.Click to expand...

The bottle says take 1 3x daily with a meal. So I am taking them with bfast, lunch, and before bed.


----------



## Jemma0717

Ana I just asked in TTC so we will see what everyone says.


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I'm here Ana! Headache is slowly going away....you mean you wanna talk Coochie talk?
> 
> Speaking of that omg this is TMI..
> 
> 
> I woke up soaked in blood. I think those EPO pills are kicking in already hahaha
> 
> I need to know that too - how much tablets per day - what time of the day you need to take. I'm CD4 guess I'll start it from Sunday, not sure. :shrug: DH has my hands off the tablets - he is paranoid and wants me to gather all the info (how and when) first before taking them.Click to expand...
> 
> The bottle says take 1 3x daily with a meal. So I am taking them with bfast, lunch, and before bed.Click to expand...

That helped, hun! :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Ana I just asked in TTC so we will see what everyone says.

Thank you heaps, hun. Let me know what other ladies say - I asked earlier but didnt get the answers I was looking for. Let's hope we get the answers we are seeking. Poor DH is so worried.


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh no! Well, I hope we find an answer.

On a side note, I am super pissed off right now. Not sure why I let ppl get to me. Thank you ladies for being kind. f***!


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> well ill post on both lol....got my results, dr seems to think they r ok....well nothing major anyway....i have been told i can get a printout as the amounts of what etc they tested for can be given so i can see what they r, im sure fine tho if dr says so.....im waiting for another call back to see what dr wants to do next and explain the results if needed and also for my hubby to be tested :( poor hubby.....well she also said we can see a gyn thats good right :)
> 
> really do hope u feel better Tiff xx
> enjoy ya day sandy xx
> 
> Glad to know the results are fine. When are you going to see a GYN?Click to expand...

well they called back they have got a test form ready for my hubby, hes so worried bless him but i told him not to be....i have *never* seen a gyn b4 so dunno what to expect...but they said hubby is to be tested first but no matter the out come we can see a gyn and they will book that after.....

if any1 has seen a gyn about TTC what do they do first??


----------



## emilyanne

*Jemma lol the epo I take isnt as big as the agnus castus Im taking lol, hope you have fun at the party hun, Oh whats up hun?

Zaney, Hope everything is going good with your family, I hate it now, all my family has moved away either to america or to the other end of england..... Keeping in touch isnt easy.... Oh Im so glad that everything went well for you at the dr's, hope everything goes fine with your hubby too! 

FragileDoll, Hi hunnie, Im doing good today how are you? I dont think it would hurt to start the EPO as your still early on..... Im pretty sure I didnt start on my cd1..... and its been working for me.... Mine says to take between 1-2 tablets a day ( I take 2) with food. and like they said your ment to stop them when you ovulate, I dont know when I ovulate but as I think I might have ovulated Ive stopped them already and wont take them again until AF shows up.... 

butterworth enjoy your few days off hun and like you said relax and put your feet up lol 
*


----------



## Jemma0717

emilyanne said:


> *Jemma lol the epo I take isnt as big as the agnus castus Im taking lol, hope you have fun at the party hun, Oh whats up hun?
> *

*

I go in the teenage parenting section because, well, I was a teenage mom and I like to help people. Something that was said really irritated me but I guess that's what I asked for?*


----------



## Zaney

well emilyanne u got us for when u cant speak to ya family...maybe not the same but least we r all going through same things xx

i cant remember who it was but i dont wanna sound rude but some1 said they were diabetic?? but my hubby is so he is really blaming himself....


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Jemma lol the epo I take isnt as big as the agnus castus Im taking lol, hope you have fun at the party hun, Oh whats up hun?
> *
> 
> *
> 
> I go in the teenage parenting section because, well, I was a teenage mom and I like to help people. Something that was said really irritated me but I guess that's what I asked for?*Click to expand...

*

I wouldnt let it get to you hun, my sister was a mum at 17, some people just dont know how to react and take help.... just remember your better then people who feel the need to treat others with disrespect *


----------



## Jemma0717

emilyanne said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Jemma lol the epo I take isnt as big as the agnus castus Im taking lol, hope you have fun at the party hun, Oh whats up hun?
> *
> 
> *
> 
> I go in the teenage parenting section because, well, I was a teenage mom and I like to help people. Something that was said really irritated me but I guess that's what I asked for?*Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> I wouldnt let it get to you hun, my sister was a mum at 17, some people just dont know how to react and take help.... just remember your better then people who feel the need to treat others with disrespect *Click to expand...

*

Thank you, that is so the truth. I'll just ignore it *


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Oh no! Well, I hope we find an answer.
> 
> On a side note, I am super pissed off right now. Not sure why I let ppl get to me. Thank you ladies for being kind. f***!

I understand the mood swings get you during this period. Go have some rest!


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> well ill post on both lol....got my results, dr seems to think they r ok....well nothing major anyway....i have been told i can get a printout as the amounts of what etc they tested for can be given so i can see what they r, im sure fine tho if dr says so.....im waiting for another call back to see what dr wants to do next and explain the results if needed and also for my hubby to be tested :( poor hubby.....well she also said we can see a gyn thats good right :)
> 
> really do hope u feel better Tiff xx
> enjoy ya day sandy xx
> 
> Glad to know the results are fine. When are you going to see a GYN?Click to expand...
> 
> well they called back they have got a test form ready for my hubby, hes so worried bless him but i told him not to be....i have *never* seen a gyn b4 so dunno what to expect...but they said hubby is to be tested first but no matter the out come we can see a gyn and they will book that after.....
> 
> if any1 has seen a gyn about TTC what do they do first??Click to expand...

Aww, bless. It's normal to be nervous whilst visiting a GYN. I haven't visited a GYN in my life either. So I would be super nervous too - if the doctor asks me to.


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> *Jemma lol the epo I take isnt as big as the agnus castus Im taking lol, hope you have fun at the party hun, Oh whats up hun?
> 
> Zaney, Hope everything is going good with your family, I hate it now, all my family has moved away either to america or to the other end of england..... Keeping in touch isnt easy.... Oh Im so glad that everything went well for you at the dr's, hope everything goes fine with your hubby too!
> 
> FragileDoll, Hi hunnie, Im doing good today how are you? I dont think it would hurt to start the EPO as your still early on..... Im pretty sure I didnt start on my cd1..... and its been working for me.... Mine says to take between 1-2 tablets a day ( I take 2) with food. and like they said your ment to stop them when you ovulate, I dont know when I ovulate but as I think I might have ovulated Ive stopped them already and wont take them again until AF shows up....
> 
> butterworth enjoy your few days off hun and like you said relax and put your feet up lol
> *

I think I'll start taking them from sunday onwards then? Witch will be gone by that time.


----------



## Zaney

Tiff i was too...a teenage mum that is i was 17 and she was born 5 days b4 my 18th....and they should be grateful for any advice cos its no walk in the park and if i had the chance of speaking to a teenage mum at the time i may have got through some parts of the journey alot easier cos no1 tells ya these things and its not the same as reading it from a book!! i dont believe in reading any of those books u get when u should do this at this age.....it stressed me out stressed my baby out....and well different mums do it differently and i do what needed doing....


----------



## emilyanne

Zaney said:


> well emilyanne u got us for when u cant speak to ya family...maybe not the same but least we r all going through same things xx
> 
> i cant remember who it was but i dont wanna sound rude but some1 said they were diabetic?? but my hubby is so he is really blaming himself....

*I know hun, believe me Im so thankful to have you girlies here, I havent accutlt told my family Im even trying to concieve.... as they arent close by anymore there doesnt seem to be much point until I have some news to tell them, one way or another.... so this site is really my only way of sharing my thoughts and worries without talking to my DB.... 

OH tell your hubby to stop blaming himself! My brother ben has diabeties and only one (ahem) ball.... (one never decended when he was a baby....) and he now has a one and a half year old girl!*


----------



## Jemma0717

Zara, I hope they can figure something about at the gyn! Sorry I have been talking only about myself today lol I have been so...out of it from laying around the past 2 days. We don't have health insurance so we can't see anyone but I think it's quite odd that we have been NTNP since Sept 09 and nothing has happened...when I get insurance, DH and I want to be checked


----------



## Zaney

Well Ana i know its no super fix but im hoping the gyn helps us fall pregnant.....i know they are the only 1s who can do more tests and know what 2 look for including ivf....im not getting my hopes up and a friend of mine has seen a gyn for a year and they helped her first by telling her when she was ov...but she has given up now...well till after her wedding next month..so whats the chances of it happening while unexpected haha....but she doesnt ov on her own so its different for her.....but sometimes people see them for 1 month and get pregnant i dunno im rambling on and just excited and nervous at same time x


----------



## Zaney

emilyanne said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> well emilyanne u got us for when u cant speak to ya family...maybe not the same but least we r all going through same things xx
> 
> i cant remember who it was but i dont wanna sound rude but some1 said they were diabetic?? but my hubby is so he is really blaming himself....
> 
> *I know hun, believe me Im so thankful to have you girlies here, I havent accutlt told my family Im even trying to concieve.... as they arent close by anymore there doesnt seem to be much point until I have some news to tell them, one way or another.... so this site is really my only way of sharing my thoughts and worries without talking to my DB....
> 
> OH tell your hubby to stop blaming himself! My brother ben has diabeties and only one (ahem) ball.... (one never decended when he was a baby....) and he now has a one and a half year old girl!*Click to expand...

im glad every1 is here too ....i get great advice and people that understand where im coming from....

and i did chuckle about ya brother i shouldnt cos it cant be nice but glad there is a success at the end of it :) x


----------



## emilyanne

*Jemma0717 good hun you should 

FragileDoll I think that should be fine hunnie. Its worked for me 

Zaney I really hope you do get the help you need from the gyn! You might get lucky first time but it might take a few trys, either way good luck hunnie  Just wish I knew something about what they do there lol, maybe you can share with us? *


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Zara, I hope they can figure something about at the gyn! Sorry I have been talking only about myself today lol I have been so...out of it from laying around the past 2 days. We don't have health insurance so we can't see anyone but I think it's quite odd that we have been NTNP since Sept 09 and nothing has happened...when I get insurance, DH and I want to be checked

im doing this on NHS, so unsure how ur country works but dont u get anything like it? BUT..........

*I WILL SHARE ALL TIPS THEY SAY WITH U ALL!!*


----------



## Jemma0717

I get NOTHING. NO HELP!


----------



## emilyanne

Zaney said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> well emilyanne u got us for when u cant speak to ya family...maybe not the same but least we r all going through same things xx
> 
> i cant remember who it was but i dont wanna sound rude but some1 said they were diabetic?? but my hubby is so he is really blaming himself....
> 
> *I know hun, believe me Im so thankful to have you girlies here, I havent accutlt told my family Im even trying to concieve.... as they arent close by anymore there doesnt seem to be much point until I have some news to tell them, one way or another.... so this site is really my only way of sharing my thoughts and worries without talking to my DB....
> 
> OH tell your hubby to stop blaming himself! My brother ben has diabeties and only one (ahem) ball.... (one never decended when he was a baby....) and he now has a one and a half year old girl!*Click to expand...
> 
> im glad every1 is here too ....i get great advice and people that understand where im coming from....
> 
> and i did chuckle about ya brother i shouldnt cos it cant be nice but glad there is a success at the end of it :) xClick to expand...

*Dont worry hun, he's my brother and it has been known to make me giggle too..... but it goes to show there is always hope, I know my brother spent years worring he wouldnt be able to have kids.... and now hes a VERY proud father *


----------



## Zaney

oh Tiff :( if i went pvt they will probs do more but i know on nhs they do something....cant ur dr get u any blood checks done?? x


----------



## Jemma0717

I can't see a dr with no insurance. :(

ANA LOOK WHAT I FOUND ONLINE:

Evening Primrose Oil or EPO should only be taken from menstruation to ovulation. This is because Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can cause uterine contractions in pregnancy. The dosage taken should be 1500mg to 3000mg per day. Since essential fatty acids are necessary, you can take flax seed oil in place of Evening Primrose Oil or EPO after ovulation. This may be taken throughout pregnancy as well.


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> I get NOTHING. NO HELP!

*Oh thats horrible hunnie  maybe you wont need it.....*


----------



## Jemma0717

I have natures valley EPO and 3x daily is 3,000mg


----------



## FragileDoll

Emily, thank you for reassuring. That gives me hope - will start them from Sunday onwards.


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> I have natures valley EPO and 3x daily is 3,000mg

*wow Im on a low dose then, only 1000mg a day (2 x 500mg)*


----------



## Jemma0717

I think 3000mg seems high but it says on that site you should take between 1500-3000mg a day. I might take 2 daily so 2000mg


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Emily, thank you for reassuring. That gives me hope - will start them from Sunday onwards.

*Good luck hunnie, Im sure everything will be fine, hope it helps you too *


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> I think 3000mg seems high but it says on that site you should take between 1500-3000mg a day. I might take 2 daily so 2000mg

*When AF gets here for my next cycle should I take another one making it 1500mg a day then? *


----------



## Zaney

Tiff like emily said u may not need it if this month goes 2 plan lol....im hoping it does go well for me this month or if not soon cos i think some weight is off my shoulders now thinking something is/was wrong with me x


----------



## Jemma0717

If I were you, I would. But, up to you.


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> I can't see a dr with no insurance. :(
> 
> ANA LOOK WHAT I FOUND ONLINE:
> 
> Evening Primrose Oil or EPO should only be taken from menstruation to ovulation. This is because Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can cause uterine contractions in pregnancy. The dosage taken should be 1500mg to 3000mg per day. Since essential fatty acids are necessary, you can take flax seed oil in place of Evening Primrose Oil or EPO after ovulation. This may be taken throughout pregnancy as well.

Yeah, you have to discontinue EPO after ovulation and can take flax seed after ovulation throughout your pregnancy. The reason they advise to discontinue EPO after Ovulation is because incase you fall pregnant during that time, EPO can cause uterine contractions during pregnancy. That's the only thing that can raise a problem - there aren't any serious side effects, I suppose? The only question that is running in my mind is whether I can start taking them in between the cycle till ovulation or not? And I think I got my answer - you can start them in between your cycle they wont hurt unless you have past Ovulation.


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> Tiff like emily said u may not need it if this month goes 2 plan lol....im hoping it does go well for me this month or if not soon cos i think some weight is off my shoulders now thinking something is/was wrong with me x

I hope I don't need help. I am going to try the EPO for a little while...I am pretty "dry" down there all the time so that may be my problem


----------



## kytti

Um I just took another test, there is a light line when you turn it to the side.... my husband inverted the photo and said he thinks he sees something!?!?!?


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I can't see a dr with no insurance. :(
> 
> ANA LOOK WHAT I FOUND ONLINE:
> 
> Evening Primrose Oil or EPO should only be taken from menstruation to ovulation. This is because Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can cause uterine contractions in pregnancy. The dosage taken should be 1500mg to 3000mg per day. Since essential fatty acids are necessary, you can take flax seed oil in place of Evening Primrose Oil or EPO after ovulation. This may be taken throughout pregnancy as well.
> 
> Yeah, you have to discontinue EPO after ovulation and can take flax seed after ovulation throughout your pregnancy. The reason they advise to discontinue EPO after Ovulation is because incase you fall pregnant during that time, EPO can cause uterine contractions during pregnancy. That's the only thing that can raise a problem - there aren't any serious side effects, I suppose? The only question that is running in my mind is whether I can start taking them in between the cycle till ovulation or not? And I think I got my answer - you start them in between your cycle they wont hurt unless you have past Ovulation.Click to expand...

I don't think it would hurt to start now? I just took 1 yesterday (cd1) and it says I am suppose to take 3 daily! wow!


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> Um I just took another test, there is a light line when you turn it to the side.... my husband inverted the photo and said he thinks he sees something!?!?!?

Yay! Wait, I am not getting excited this time. 

Lets wait till AF is supposed to arrive? Urgghh IDK how to feel? I don't want you to get your hopes up and then the roller coaster back to the bottom....


----------



## kytti

I want off this roller coaster like, yesterday. I've had no spotting which is SO odd. AF is due tomorrow.... I kinda feel symptoms but not really. My temps keep going up.. every morning for the past 3 days.


----------



## Zaney

Andrea do u have pic?? i really hope there is something for u xx


----------



## emilyanne

*Think I will increase it if I get AF later this month..... Hoping I wont need it though....*


----------



## Zaney

Tiff well with the tabs ur taking this could be it for u :) x


----------



## emilyanne

kytti said:


> Um I just took another test, there is a light line when you turn it to the side.... my husband inverted the photo and said he thinks he sees something!?!?!?

*oh I hope you are, do you have a pic??? *


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Well I went for reflexology this morning and since then I have been really tired!!!! Had a snooze on the couch this afternoon but not feeling any better tbh 

I tried to catch up on all the pages from today but the more I read the more is added - so given up on that for now. 
I did pick up about everyone asking about EPO - sorry I can help there as I havent taken that as yet. 

Oh and as for the chinese tea - given up on that - I just cant stomach it again!!!

Hope you have all had a good day.


----------



## kytti

I cannot tell in the photo... but when I turn it I swear I see something but it's probably just my lack of sleep. Hang on.


----------



## purplelilly

Zaney said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> well ill post on both lol....got my results, dr seems to think they r ok....well nothing major anyway....i have been told i can get a printout as the amounts of what etc they tested for can be given so i can see what they r, im sure fine tho if dr says so.....im waiting for another call back to see what dr wants to do next and explain the results if needed and also for my hubby to be tested :( poor hubby.....well she also said we can see a gyn thats good right :)
> 
> really do hope u feel better Tiff xx
> enjoy ya day sandy xx
> 
> Glad to know the results are fine. When are you going to see a GYN?Click to expand...
> 
> well they called back they have got a test form ready for my hubby, hes so worried bless him but i told him not to be....i have *never* seen a gyn b4 so dunno what to expect...but they said hubby is to be tested first but no matter the out come we can see a gyn and they will book that after.....
> 
> if any1 has seen a gyn about TTC what do they do first??Click to expand...

Afternoon all!! It's alittle quite in here today! Zaney when i went gyn did a basic exam and started me charting my cycle (just when AF showed) and gave me script for DH to be tested. He said that we didn't have to test right away (i was at 4-1/4 mths ttc) cuz he said it was kinda early


----------



## kytti

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo2.jpg


----------



## kytti

You can't really see it. It is SO light in person..... but something is there.


----------



## skweek35

oh Kytti - I can see something there - but as you say its really light!! 
FXed


----------



## kytti

Ugh this SUCKS...... I need either a bright line or AF please.


----------



## Jemma0717

Kytti. I can see something. Seriously.


----------



## emilyanne

*skweek35, Hope you get some good rest tonight.
How was the reflexology? what did they do? Ive go no idea about it lol *


----------



## emilyanne

kytti said:


> You can't really see it. It is SO light in person..... but something is there.

*I see something hunnie  I hope it gets darker soon *


----------



## kytti

There is something there I swear.... I keep going to the bathroom and I can see it as soon as I turn it slightly to one side, there is a shadow of a freaking line!!!


----------



## purplelilly

kytti said:


> Ugh this SUCKS...... I need either a bright line or AF please.

Maybe tomarrow it'll be bright, i agree with emilyanne i think i see something too but tomarrow or sunday should be better![-o&lt; fx


----------



## Zaney

purplelilly said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> well ill post on both lol....got my results, dr seems to think they r ok....well nothing major anyway....i have been told i can get a printout as the amounts of what etc they tested for can be given so i can see what they r, im sure fine tho if dr says so.....im waiting for another call back to see what dr wants to do next and explain the results if needed and also for my hubby to be tested :( poor hubby.....well she also said we can see a gyn thats good right :)
> 
> really do hope u feel better Tiff xx
> enjoy ya day sandy xx
> 
> Glad to know the results are fine. When are you going to see a GYN?Click to expand...
> 
> well they called back they have got a test form ready for my hubby, hes so worried bless him but i told him not to be....i have *never* seen a gyn b4 so dunno what to expect...but they said hubby is to be tested first but no matter the out come we can see a gyn and they will book that after.....
> 
> if any1 has seen a gyn about TTC what do they do first??Click to expand...
> 
> Afternoon all!! It's alittle quite in here today! Zaney when i went gyn did a basic exam and started me charting my cycle (just when AF showed) and gave me script for DH to be tested. He said that we didn't have to test right away (i was at 4-1/4 mths ttc) cuz he said it was kinda earlyClick to expand...

well over here a gyn will only see u if u been TTC for atleast a year or over or have something wrong on the fertility side of it...or if u go pvt of course x


----------



## Jemma0717

On a funny side note...my son is watching a movie and they are talking about "poochies and goochies" wtf?! lol I swear they said Coochie!


----------



## emilyanne

*kytti test again tomorrow morning with fmu and hopefully it will be darker hunnie  fingers crossed for you *


----------



## Zaney

Kytti i see something there also ...so we all see it!!! omg fingers crossed but as same time i dont wanna get ya hopes up but something there sweety :) have u got a pic with it inverted??


----------



## kytti

I am waiting for my husband or this girl to email me the picture back, inverted. I will post it when they send it.


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> On a funny side note...my son is watching a movie and they are talking about "poochies and goochies" wtf?! lol I swear they said Coochie!

:rofl::rofl: coochie on da mind :haha:


----------



## skweek35

hey Em, 
Reflex was sooooo relaxing!!! 
basically all she did was massage my feet!! I just love it, I know some people dont like others touching their feet - but I just love it and find it to be sooo relaxing. for fertility she focuses on the back of the ankle and a little up the leg too. 
All I want to do now is sleep. I dont usually feel like this after a session - maybe she is sooo good?


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> On a funny side note...my son is watching a movie and they are talking about "poochies and goochies" wtf?! lol I swear they said Coochie!

*thats funny lol, we are watching my name is earl ( if you know it) and randy was just talking about mayo filled balloons in the bin lol *


----------



## purplelilly

fragiledoll are you in here?


----------



## emilyanne

skweek35 said:


> hey Em,
> Reflex was sooooo relaxing!!!
> basically all she did was massage my feet!! I just love it, I know some people dont like others touching their feet - but I just love it and find it to be sooo relaxing. for fertility she focuses on the back of the ankle and a little up the leg too.
> All I want to do now is sleep. I dont usually feel like this after a session - maybe she is sooo good?

*ah that sounds nice, I cant stand anyone (except my DB) touching my feet though.....*


----------



## purplelilly

emilyanne said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> hey Em,
> Reflex was sooooo relaxing!!!
> basically all she did was massage my feet!! I just love it, I know some people dont like others touching their feet - but I just love it and find it to be sooo relaxing. for fertility she focuses on the back of the ankle and a little up the leg too.
> All I want to do now is sleep. I dont usually feel like this after a session - maybe she is sooo good?
> 
> *ah that sounds nice, I cant stand anyone (except my DB) touching my feet though.....*Click to expand...

double that here :haha: :haha: Half the time i wont even let DH:blush:


----------



## kytti

Here are the inverts... I still cannot tell from the photos except maybe one. But I can see something in person. I'll just pray it's a line I am seeing and not spots from lack of sleep!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/IMAGE2.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/realimage2.jpg


----------



## emilyanne

purplelilly said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> hey Em,
> Reflex was sooooo relaxing!!!
> basically all she did was massage my feet!! I just love it, I know some people dont like others touching their feet - but I just love it and find it to be sooo relaxing. for fertility she focuses on the back of the ankle and a little up the leg too.
> All I want to do now is sleep. I dont usually feel like this after a session - maybe she is sooo good?
> 
> *ah that sounds nice, I cant stand anyone (except my DB) touching my feet though.....*Click to expand...
> 
> double that here :haha: :haha: Half the time i wont even let DH:blush:Click to expand...

*Ive never liked anyone touching my feet ever before my DB  it normally sends me up the wall and causes me to kick..... but DB gives a very nice foot rub....*


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> Tiff like emily said u may not need it if this month goes 2 plan lol....im hoping it does go well for me this month or if not soon cos i think some weight is off my shoulders now thinking something is/was wrong with me x
> 
> I hope I don't need help. I am going to try the EPO for a little while...I am pretty "dry" down there all the time so that may be my problemClick to expand...

That's the only reason I'm trying EPO this cycle - I'm too dry down there too.


----------



## emilyanne

*kytti, I could see it better on the normal pic, but I can still see it on the inverted ones too! *


----------



## Zaney

i dont think its ur eyes hun as its inverted and now u see green i can still see a second line!!! very faint but there...more so on the second pic underneath x


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> Um I just took another test, there is a light line when you turn it to the side.... my husband inverted the photo and said he thinks he sees something!?!?!?

Hope you get the results! Praying for you! :dust:


----------



## Zaney

i reallly hope it is hun for u.....but till its darker like ya said then u will know for sure x


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> fragiledoll are you in here?

Yes, I'm here hun!


----------



## kytti

Sheesh, what a frickin' rollercoaster. It is very odd i have not started spotting and AF is due tomorrow, this has never happened.


----------



## purplelilly

FragileDoll said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> fragiledoll are you in here?
> 
> Yes, I'm here hun!Click to expand...

pm'd you :blush:


----------



## Zaney

Andrea either test again? see if its the same or...buy a better test...or wait till morning do 1 first thing lol x


----------



## purplelilly

:


kytti said:


> Sheesh, what a frickin' rollercoaster. It is very odd i have not started spotting and AF is due tomorrow, this has never happened.

rollercoasters suck! :haha: Try and breathe deep and relax alittle hon the :witch: may have caught the "trade winds" in the opposite direction fx


----------



## kytti

I barely had ANY pee when I tested earlier. I had to turn the little cup sideways to dip the stick in. :X I will test either later tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## purplelilly

kytti said:


> I barely had ANY pee when I tested earlier. I had to turn the little cup sideways to dip the stick in. :X I will test either later tonight or tomorrow morning.

if that was with almost no pee then DEFINITELY FMU!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Zaney

maybe try not 2 drink for hour and it starts making ur urine stronger again if u test later that is..... fingers crossed for either time u do it :) x


----------



## kytti

Yes, it was barely any pee. LOL... I will probably break down late tonight and test. And again tomorrow morning. I'll post a new picture if the line gets darker. I went to the bathroom and looked for the 20th time and it is still there. Taunting me.


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> fragiledoll are you in here?
> 
> Yes, I'm here hun!Click to expand...
> 
> pm'd you :blush:Click to expand...

Pm'd back, hun. :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> Yes, it was barely any pee. LOL... I will probably break down late tonight and test. And again tomorrow morning. I'll post a new picture if the line gets darker. I went to the bathroom and looked for the 20th time and it is still there. Taunting me.

Test again tomorrow with FMU hun! :thumbup: Hope the line gets darker!


----------



## Zaney

Andrea dont wanna get ya hopes up but i am sure they r already but from my experiance if i have thought i have seen a line on them tests....after a few hours its basically gone! so if its still there and u can see its a good thing.....aslong as its not evap....but u have used the tests alot now so know what they r like in that way xxx


----------



## kytti

I have about 15 or so left. I might try later tonight or if I can possibly hold off, tomorrow morning.


----------



## Zaney

u have 15 still do 1 2night and 1 in morning and then u can compare ;) lol


----------



## kytti

I'm gonna see how long I can hold it for.... LOL... and then try later!


----------



## Zaney

lmao......well hopefully we will see more pics soon then and hopefully a positive line!


----------



## purplelilly

Ok ladies since we're on topic..... AF was due yest or day before. This morn still no :witch: so i broke down and used the fr digital i've been saving (u can only be so strong right?). Low and behold....
but everything in my head says dont believe it! It maybe 7mths of bfn's or too much time on ttc boards (with chem pg and all that) What i'm asking i guess is am i nuts too feel like this? Pls keep in mind we're TTC#1 so i have noooooo idea what i'm doing! HELP!
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jemma0717

purplelilly said:


> Ok ladies since we're on topic..... AF was due yest or day before. This morn still no :witch: so i broke down and used the fr digital i've been saving (u can only be so strong right?). Low and behold....
> but everything in my head says dont believe it! It maybe 7mths of bfn's or too much time on ttc boards (with chem pg and all that) What i'm asking i guess is am i nuts too feel like this? Pls keep in mind we're TTC#1

OMG YAY!!!!!! Our first BFP SOOOO excited for you!!!!!! You better stick with us though :(


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies since we're on topic..... AF was due yest or day before. This morn still no :witch: so i broke down and used the fr digital i've been saving (u can only be so strong right?). Low and behold....
> but everything in my head says dont believe it! It maybe 7mths of bfn's or too much time on ttc boards (with chem pg and all that) What i'm asking i guess is am i nuts too feel like this? Pls keep in mind we're TTC#1
> 
> OMG YAY!!!!!! Our first BFP SOOOO excited for you!!!!!! You better stick with us though :(Click to expand...

I'm not going anywhere ya all are stuck with me till i get frozen out :haha::haha: I was beyond excited for my first pos OPK lol but for some reason just can't seem to wrap my brain around this one :blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

Holding my pee has always been one of the most toughest job for me. :blush:


----------



## Jemma0717

Wait so is that an OPK or HPT? Maybe im lost


----------



## purplelilly

i think i'm gonna buy some more on my way home anyway :blush: I only had one test and my brain keeps saying "bad test" but still :af:


----------



## emilyanne

purplelilly said:


> Ok ladies since we're on topic..... AF was due yest or day before. This morn still no :witch: so i broke down and used the fr digital i've been saving (u can only be so strong right?). Low and behold....
> but everything in my head says dont believe it! It maybe 7mths of bfn's or too much time on ttc boards (with chem pg and all that) What i'm asking i guess is am i nuts too feel like this? Pls keep in mind we're TTC#1 so i have noooooo idea what i'm doing! HELP!

*Oh Im soooo happy for you hunnie  *


----------



## kytti

purplelilly said:


> Ok ladies since we're on topic..... AF was due yest or day before. This morn still no :witch: so i broke down and used the fr digital i've been saving (u can only be so strong right?). Low and behold....
> but everything in my head says dont believe it! It maybe 7mths of bfn's or too much time on ttc boards (with chem pg and all that) What i'm asking i guess is am i nuts too feel like this? Pls keep in mind we're TTC#1 so i have noooooo idea what i'm doing! HELP!

OMG!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope I am joining you!!!!!! But I won't be leaving anyone here for sure.


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> Wait so is that an OPK or HPT? Maybe im lost

sorry hpt (First Response Digital Gold)..... I told you my brain is soooo messed up right now :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Jemma0717

yay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> Ok ladies since we're on topic..... AF was due yest or day before. This morn still no :witch: so i broke down and used the fr digital i've been saving (u can only be so strong right?). Low and behold....
> but everything in my head says dont believe it! It maybe 7mths of bfn's or too much time on ttc boards (with chem pg and all that) What i'm asking i guess is am i nuts too feel like this? Pls keep in mind we're TTC#1 so i have noooooo idea what i'm doing! HELP!

OMG - is that a BFP?? I'm so excited. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## purplelilly

FragileDoll said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies since we're on topic..... AF was due yest or day before. This morn still no :witch: so i broke down and used the fr digital i've been saving (u can only be so strong right?). Low and behold....
> but everything in my head says dont believe it! It maybe 7mths of bfn's or too much time on ttc boards (with chem pg and all that) What i'm asking i guess is am i nuts too feel like this? Pls keep in mind we're TTC#1 so i have noooooo idea what i'm doing! HELP!
> 
> OMG - is that a BFP?? I'm so excited. :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks all!

Ana yes it is and if you change ur status I'll bomb your pm board with :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny: :haha: but i mean it lol

So nobody's answering me, am i just being stupid? or should i cross my fingers and legs :haha: for a couple more weeks before i get too excited? i'm going on vaca in just over a week and really don't want to fret over this :shrug:


----------



## Zaney

IM SO EXCITED TOO! Ana can u imagine if we r excited now what we gonna be like when we get our own hahahaa.....Christina CONGRATS HUN!!!!!

and i already said b4 when its mine i will be sitting there with no noise coming out and just:wohoo:=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## Zaney

the more u fret christina the harder it will be.....just be safe and u will be fine :)if u feel tired nap or sleep...u u feel u need to sit down do it!!!....basically ur body will be telling u things and just listen dont over do it and no stretching or lifting :) sorry i do panic haha but its all good well done!!!! and say well done to ya hubby too! xxx


----------



## Jemma0717

purplelilly said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies since we're on topic..... AF was due yest or day before. This morn still no :witch: so i broke down and used the fr digital i've been saving (u can only be so strong right?). Low and behold....
> but everything in my head says dont believe it! It maybe 7mths of bfn's or too much time on ttc boards (with chem pg and all that) What i'm asking i guess is am i nuts too feel like this? Pls keep in mind we're TTC#1 so i have noooooo idea what i'm doing! HELP!
> 
> OMG - is that a BFP?? I'm so excited. :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> Ana yes it is and if you change ur status I'll bomb your pm board with :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny: :haha: but i mean it lol
> 
> So nobody's answering me, am i just being stupid? or should i cross my fingers and legs :haha: for a couple more weeks before i get too excited? i'm going on vaca in just over a week and really don't want to fret over this :shrug:Click to expand...

When I get my BFP, I won't be too excited just because when I had my mc i was a miserable wreck. I am not doing that to myself again.


----------



## purplelilly

Zaney said:


> the more u fret christina the harder it will be.....just be safe and u will be fine :)if u feel tired nap or sleep...u u feel u need to sit down do it!!!....basically ur body will be telling u things and just listen dont over do it and no stretching or lifting :) sorry i do panic haha but its all good well done!!!! and say well done to ya hubby too! xxx

Thanks hon, i'm with Jemma ---so afraid of heart break that it's still hard to believe, but i'll be careful for sure! Poor hubby ran into me in the hallway this morn and i just looked at him, held up the test and said "it says yes"..... no good morning, no kiss, just a POAS :haha: The best part was him looking at me and saying "your ovulating?" :rofl: ya gotta love them!


----------



## kytti

I wish I had a big fat yes instead of a big fat WTH!? LOL


----------



## emilyanne

purplelilly said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> the more u fret christina the harder it will be.....just be safe and u will be fine :)if u feel tired nap or sleep...u u feel u need to sit down do it!!!....basically ur body will be telling u things and just listen dont over do it and no stretching or lifting :) sorry i do panic haha but its all good well done!!!! and say well done to ya hubby too! xxx
> 
> Thanks hon, i'm with Jemma ---so afraid of heart break that it's still hard to believe, but i'll be careful for sure! Poor hubby ran into me in the hallway this morn and i just looked at him, held up the test and said "it says yes"..... no good morning, no kiss, just a POAS :haha: The best part was him looking at me and saying "your ovulating?" :rofl: ya gotta love them!Click to expand...

*Thats fantastic hunnie  Im so happy for you *


----------



## Zaney

hahahaha bless him and men.....mine sort of knows the basics and with teh words but when i talk about it hes like that....he just wanted another BD hahaha....im so happy for u and its ur 1st so its beautiful hun really is xx


----------



## purplelilly

kytti said:


> I wish I had a big fat yes instead of a big fat WTH!? LOL

:rofl: Funny enough i feel like i need to see the stupid lines not what a little computer's sayin :rofl:

Try in the morn for sure! I still see something there. I sleep about 6-8hrs straight and NEVER get up to pee so i may actually get a BFP at dpo 5 lol


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies since we're on topic..... AF was due yest or day before. This morn still no :witch: so i broke down and used the fr digital i've been saving (u can only be so strong right?). Low and behold....
> but everything in my head says dont believe it! It maybe 7mths of bfn's or too much time on ttc boards (with chem pg and all that) What i'm asking i guess is am i nuts too feel like this? Pls keep in mind we're TTC#1 so i have noooooo idea what i'm doing! HELP!
> 
> OMG - is that a BFP?? I'm so excited. :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> Ana yes it is and if you change ur status I'll bomb your pm board with :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny: :haha: but i mean it lol
> 
> So nobody's answering me, am i just being stupid? or should i cross my fingers and legs :haha: for a couple more weeks before i get too excited? i'm going on vaca in just over a week and really don't want to fret over this :shrug:Click to expand...

OMG, hun. Nope you're not being stupid - but instead I'm wondering how come you are sitting so calm with getting those big fat POSITIVE! I'd change your ticker to a pregnancy one just now - I'm so excited it's the first BFP on our thread. Do you want me to make your pregnancy ticker or are you making one and giving me the bbcode? 

The thread is showing the charm - H&H 9 months to ya, Christina and heaps of baby dust to the rest of us. Our BFPs aren't far away though - here we come MR- POSITIVE! :dust: :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> IM SO EXCITED TOO! Ana can u imagine if we r excited now what we gonna be like when we get our own hahahaa.....Christina CONGRATS HUN!!!!!
> 
> and i already said b4 when its mine i will be sitting there with no noise coming out and just:wohoo:=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

Yeah, I can see how excited we are seeing Christina's BFP - I can imagine how would we be reacting when seeing our own BFPs. But I'm seeing Christina's BFP as mine at the moment. :blush::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies since we're on topic..... AF was due yest or day before. This morn still no :witch: so i broke down and used the fr digital i've been saving (u can only be so strong right?). Low and behold....
> but everything in my head says dont believe it! It maybe 7mths of bfn's or too much time on ttc boards (with chem pg and all that) What i'm asking i guess is am i nuts too feel like this? Pls keep in mind we're TTC#1 so i have noooooo idea what i'm doing! HELP!
> 
> OMG - is that a BFP?? I'm so excited. :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> Ana yes it is and if you change ur status I'll bomb your pm board with :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny: :haha: but i mean it lol
> 
> So nobody's answering me, am i just being stupid? or should i cross my fingers and legs :haha: for a couple more weeks before i get too excited? i'm going on vaca in just over a week and really don't want to fret over this :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> When I get my BFP, I won't be too excited just because when I had my mc i was a miserable wreck. I am not doing that to myself again.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry hun. Sending heaps of baby dust your way. :dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

One thing that's awesome is that my secret goal was to have at least 1 person get a BFP each month in this thread....my wish is coming true!!!!!! :D


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> the more u fret christina the harder it will be.....just be safe and u will be fine :)if u feel tired nap or sleep...u u feel u need to sit down do it!!!....basically ur body will be telling u things and just listen dont over do it and no stretching or lifting :) sorry i do panic haha but its all good well done!!!! and say well done to ya hubby too! xxx
> 
> Thanks hon, i'm with Jemma ---so afraid of heart break that it's still hard to believe, but i'll be careful for sure! Poor hubby ran into me in the hallway this morn and i just looked at him, held up the test and said "it says yes"..... no good morning, no kiss, just a POAS :haha: The best part was him looking at me and saying "your ovulating?" :rofl: ya gotta love them!Click to expand...

Aww, bless hun!


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> I wish I had a big fat yes instead of a big fat WTH!? LOL

Andrea - now I'm having a strong feeling you'll get your BFP too anytime soon. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> One thing that's awesome is that my secret goal was to have at least 1 person get a BFP each month in this thread....my wish is coming true!!!!!! :D

Tiff, your wish is coming true. I guess - now you should change your wish from 1 BFP each month to several BFPs every month, lol I know I'm being greedy. :haha::haha:


----------



## Zaney

Tiff now wish for ya self cos that may come true too.....i know it will ;)

And remember i ov this month and af would be due this month so i could be in this month too.....i hoooooope :)


----------



## emilyanne

Zaney said:


> Tiff now wish for ya self cos that may come true too.....i know it will ;)
> 
> And remember i ov this month and af would be due this month so i could be in this month too.....i hoooooope :)

*Im in the same boat as you hun, o'ed and waiting for AF not to show up this month.... Im hoping we can get all kinds of BFP's this month.....*


----------



## kytti

Here is another photo..... 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo1.jpg


----------



## purplelilly

you ladies are such a f*****g awesome group! As long as no one minds i'm gonna stay in here and pass out :dust: and :hugs: to everyone. I feel like i belong with these looneys in here :wacko:
Ana -- I'm not quite ready to make a ticker yet :blush: still working on the "believe" part but maybe a couple of tests tonight will help with that :haha: I'm feelin alot of BFP's coming! Jemma keep the good vibes flowing!


----------



## Jemma0717

You ladies are going to think I am weird but I gave everyone except purplelilly a number and did an online # generator and here is the order of finding out BFP's...this is nothing but a joke just fyi but I am weird like that:

Rachel
Andrea
Carla
Loz
Sandy
Ana
Zara
Jen
Greer
Tiff
Laine
Amanda
Emily


----------



## Zaney

emilyanne said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> Tiff now wish for ya self cos that may come true too.....i know it will ;)
> 
> And remember i ov this month and af would be due this month so i could be in this month too.....i hoooooope :)
> 
> *Im in the same boat as you hun, o'ed and waiting for AF not to show up this month.... Im hoping we can get all kinds of BFP's this month.....*Click to expand...

sorry i wrote that wrong i meant im waiting to ov as i have had my af and my af is due around the 28th this month

so ur in 2ww....oooo i cant wait to be back in the 2ww hahaha...need to catch the egg first tho lmao x


----------



## purplelilly

Kytti-- call me crazy (lol) but i still see it! Test tomarrow and let us know PLEEEEASE!


----------



## kytti

I hope I get an answer tomorrow. If it's AF I'll be disappointed but I'd rather know something than nothing! I am not too excited about the test......


----------



## Zaney

yep as its dried its still there and i think it looks a little darker pmsl x

Kytti!! piss litterally do another :))))


----------



## kytti

Someone just tweaked my last one and here it is!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/Better.jpg


----------



## Jemma0717

Looks like a BFP to me!


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> You ladies are going to think I am weird but I gave everyone except purplelilly a number and did an online # generator and here is the order of finding out BFP's...this is nothing but a joke just fyi but I am weird like that:
> 
> Rachel
> Andrea
> Carla
> Loz
> Sandy
> Ana
> Zara
> Jen
> Greer
> Tiff
> Laine
> Amanda
> Emily

i hope that aint monthly lmao and maybe a few in same months would be nice haha i dunno if i could wait till febuary! haha


----------



## Jemma0717

According to my phone.....I am fertile from 8/12-817 (O on 17th) and af due 8/30!


----------



## Jemma0717

Lol Zara, it's a joke but I didn't say MONTHLY silly. I said in this order! tehehe :) I am bored!


----------



## purplelilly

Zaney said:


> Kytti!! piss litterally do another :))))

:rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> Tiff now wish for ya self cos that may come true too.....i know it will ;)
> 
> And remember i ov this month and af would be due this month so i could be in this month too.....i hoooooope :)

Zara, I'm waiting to Ov too and my AF is due 31st of this month. So i'll be in the TWW in no time with ya. :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> you ladies are such a f*****g awesome group! As long as no one minds i'm gonna stay in here and pass out :dust: and :hugs: to everyone. I feel like i belong with these looneys in here :wacko:
> Ana -- I'm not quite ready to make a ticker yet :blush: still working on the "believe" part but maybe a couple of tests tonight will help with that :haha: I'm feelin alot of BFP's coming! Jemma keep the good vibes flowing!

That's great - I'm not changing your status until you approve! I LOVEEEEEEEE seeing BFPs - post tons of pictures. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Zaney

still like it tiff :) lots of bfps this month.....

And ana im glad...cant wait foe the 2ww lol but at same time looking forward to the bd this month.....soz for tmi but lots of! :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> You ladies are going to think I am weird but I gave everyone except purplelilly a number and did an online # generator and here is the order of finding out BFP's...this is nothing but a joke just fyi but I am weird like that:
> 
> Rachel
> Andrea
> Carla
> Loz
> Sandy
> Ana
> Zara
> Jen
> Greer
> Tiff
> Laine
> Amanda
> Emily

If that's monthly wise then I'll be getting my BFP in January. :shock: That's kinda right cause I'll be off TTC for 4 months after this one. Tiff, have you ever wondered to become a psychic? :thumbup:


----------



## FragileDoll

Andrea, I can see a second line on both your tests you just posted. I swear they are getting darker with every test. Another BFP on it's way -YAY! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> You ladies are going to think I am weird but I gave everyone except purplelilly a number and did an online # generator and here is the order of finding out BFP's...this is nothing but a joke just fyi but I am weird like that:
> 
> Rachel
> Andrea
> Carla
> Loz
> Sandy
> Ana
> Zara
> Jen
> Greer
> Tiff
> Laine
> Amanda
> Emily
> 
> If that's monthly wise then I'll be getting my BFP in January. :shock: That's kinda right cause I'll be off TTC for 4 months after this one. Tiff, have you ever wondered to become a psychic? :thumbup:Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHAHA :haha: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: You wouldn't want me to be your psychic. I would have too much fun with it! But people would be hunting me down to kill me..... :gun:


----------



## kytti

I'm shaking.... I really don't want to get overly excited. I mean it could be a chemical, I could m/c or it could just be a fluke. How is it I got NO line on a FRER this morning which claims to be super sensitive but I get a light line on TWO internet cheapies today!?!?!?


----------



## purplelilly

kytti said:


> I'm shaking.... I really don't want to get overly excited. I mean it could be a chemical, I could m/c or it could just be a fluke. How is it I got NO line on a FRER this morning which claims to be super sensitive but I get a light line on TWO internet cheapies today!?!?!?

deep breaths honey your starting to sound like me! i actually heard good things about internet cheapies :shrug: anyone else?


----------



## Zaney

have u got a pic of the frer?? x


----------



## kytti

I am not going to get excited until I get a nice BIG FAT positive.. not an elusive... tiny.. positive. LOL!!!


----------



## kytti

I trashed the FRER. It's stark white. No hint of a line.


----------



## Zaney

well see what next test says u do and if still not sure demand for ya money back lol...really hope it means something tho....but there is a line...whatever its is xx


----------



## kytti

Praying tonight, lots of praying. And probably a tylenol PM so I can sleep.


----------



## Jemma0717

Ladies. I am being a debbie downer. I want a baby :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

I know we all do but ugh. Today is harder for some reason. If I didn't have that stupid mc, my baby would have turned 1 this past May! :cry:


----------



## butterworth

purplelilly said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> the more u fret christina the harder it will be.....just be safe and u will be fine :)if u feel tired nap or sleep...u u feel u need to sit down do it!!!....basically ur body will be telling u things and just listen dont over do it and no stretching or lifting :) sorry i do panic haha but its all good well done!!!! and say well done to ya hubby too! xxx
> 
> Thanks hon, i'm with Jemma ---so afraid of heart break that it's still hard to believe, but i'll be careful for sure! Poor hubby ran into me in the hallway this morn and i just looked at him, held up the test and said "it says yes"..... no good morning, no kiss, just a POAS :haha: The best part was him looking at me and saying "your ovulating?" :rofl: ya gotta love them!Click to expand...

congrats on the bfp I'm so happy for you, when i read this I laughed outloud about your hubby so I had to qoute this one. 
this is amazing I love seeing bfp even if they aren't mine I always feel happy for anyone that gets pg. its such a mircle really if you think about it giving life and carring life inside you I just always send love lots and lots of love to the pg ladies you always look so beautiful even if you don't feel beautiful after a while getting bigger. When my little sister was pg last year I just loved it when she came over i didn't see her on a regular basis so seeing her grow at diff stages of her pregnancy was beautiful when they say women glow I really see it what they mean.


----------



## kytti

Jemma0717 said:


> Ladies. I am being a debbie downer. I want a baby :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I know we all do but ugh. Today is harder for some reason. If I didn't have that stupid mc, my baby would have turned 1 this past May! :cry:

You will get another one. I think August is going to be your month and who knows I might be joining you for the ride again. I'm not banking on this faint line business. Big hugs. :hugs:


----------



## Zaney

Tiff i know u will never forget but its now the future think of future and new baby u will fall pregnant with.....its ya pms talkin :( but u can do this and succeed!! xx


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> I'm shaking.... I really don't want to get overly excited. I mean it could be a chemical, I could m/c or it could just be a fluke. How is it I got NO line on a FRER this morning which claims to be super sensitive but I get a light line on TWO internet cheapies today!?!?!?

Andrea - don't get those thoughts in your head for now, hun! It wont be anything like that - praying for a sticky and healthy bean for you and all! :dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

I know I know.....I have a secret and I hate to admit this buuut I think DH has a low sperm count because....idk if I can say it on here...

he smokes that green stuff


----------



## kytti

Tiff tell him to break on that a bit for now because it CAN hurt the little guys!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Easier said than done :(


----------



## purplelilly

butterworth said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> congrats on the bfp I'm so happy for you, when i read this I laughed outloud about your hubby so I had to qoute this one.
> this is amazing I love seeing bfp even if they aren't mine I always feel happy for anyone that gets pg. its such a mircle really if you think about it giving life and carring life inside you I just always send love lots and lots of love to the pg ladies you always look so beautiful even if you don't feel beautiful after a while getting bigger. When my little sister was pg last year I just loved it when she came over i didn't see her on a regular basis so seeing her grow at diff stages of her pregnancy was beautiful when they say women glow I really see it what they mean.
> 
> Thanks Butterworth :hugs: your so sweet! I'm hoping for a sticky bean and alittle overwhelmed.
> 
> Jemma--- I'm soo sorry honey! mc's are something that mark your soul some days good and some days bad i know but everyone here is sending you:hugs: to help you along your way today :hug: My closest friend (25yrs and basically a sister) had 3 angels and i've seen the hurt but there is lots of love too otherwise it wouldn't hurt :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## kytti

Well if it makes you feel better Tiff my husband USE to do that also... he quit years ago but was doing it a lot when I met him. It only took us 2 months for #1.


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Ladies. I am being a debbie downer. I want a baby :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I know we all do but ugh. Today is harder for some reason. If I didn't have that stupid mc, my baby would have turned 1 this past May! :cry:

I'm so sorry - I hear ya hun. I know how it feels - I want my #1 so bad but all I'm trying to do is relax myself. I want to experience how it feels to become a mother when you hold your bundle of joy for the first time. I want to feel the bond between the baby and I so bad.


----------



## butterworth

kytti said:


> I am not going to get excited until I get a nice BIG FAT positive.. not an elusive... tiny.. positive. LOL!!!

I can see 2 lines more so on the last pic so I think its a bfp. I tested on tues and nada not even a faint nothing. FMU I'm sure the line is gonna get darker and darker fx for ya I wanna see another bfp on this thread and more and more think positive pee positive thats what I'm trying to do


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> congrats on the bfp I'm so happy for you, when i read this I laughed outloud about your hubby so I had to qoute this one.
> this is amazing I love seeing bfp even if they aren't mine I always feel happy for anyone that gets pg. its such a mircle really if you think about it giving life and carring life inside you I just always send love lots and lots of love to the pg ladies you always look so beautiful even if you don't feel beautiful after a while getting bigger. When my little sister was pg last year I just loved it when she came over i didn't see her on a regular basis so seeing her grow at diff stages of her pregnancy was beautiful when they say women glow I really see it what they mean.
> 
> Thanks Butterworth :hugs: your so sweet! I'm hoping for a sticky bean and alittle overwhelmed.
> 
> Jemma--- I'm soo sorry honey! mc's are something that mark your soul some days good and some days bad i know but everyone here is sending you:hugs: to help you along your way today :hug: My closest friend (25yrs and basically a sister) had 3 angels and i've seen the hurt but there is lots of love too otherwise it wouldn't hurt :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Sending sticky dust your way hun and wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy! :dust:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> Easier said than done :(

uhummm....smokes are out of your system in 2 days and i think the boys re-group in 3? could be wrong so if you can get him to chill just a week or two may help


----------



## Zaney

Tiff my closest friends hubby....also smokes it and had since he was a teen!....he doesnt smoke fags but he will smoke weed like any1 would a fag he has several a day.....well he managed to get his wife my mate pregnant with no probs at all with in few months of coming off the pill xxx


----------



## emilyanne

*Hey hun, my DB used to smoke it too and has 2 wonderful kids from a past relationship, so there really is always hope... He accutly quit 4 weeks before we met....  it will happen for us all *


----------



## Jemma0717

Thanks ladies! I can try and get him to quit but I think it would be hard for him


----------



## Zaney

and i did see a website earlier that i was reading about low sperm count actually...and it did say that for example if a couple was ttc then doing every day would be ok and there isnt really anything to say u can do it too much but at same there is....as if they ejaculate more the the next time WITH IN 24hrs then there would likely be alot less or none....so apparently after ejaculating once then they say wait 24 hours for it to recover....and the longer u leave it then sperm also reduces over short amounts of time so its best not 2 just go for Ov day as 2 weeks with nothing lowers the chances so best to start soon after af and do it once then again few days later and in week b4 ov every other day so u get the 24 hour break....and also carry it on few days after ov 2 safe guard ya self..

the things i learn and sit and read haha


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> I know I know.....I have a secret and I hate to admit this buuut I think DH has a low sperm count because....idk if I can say it on here...
> 
> he smokes that green stuff

My guy does too for like the last 15 years or so maybe even longer. I did wonder that myself but I'm not sure if it really does anything diff then someone smoking sigs or drinking would do


----------



## purplelilly

emilyanne said:


> *Hey hun, my DB used to smoke it too and has 2 wonderful kids from a past relationship, so there really is always hope... He accutly quit 4 weeks before we met....  it will happen for us all *

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Zaney

oh and tiff try and come up with him an arrangement and for example the day u bd no weed then the next day he can smoke then bd 24 hours later....so shouldnt be no trace then...but depends...how much does he smoke? is it daily thing?


----------



## Zaney

oh and far as i know it just either gives premature ejaculation and/or well going soft haha or not able to get hard at all.....


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> oh and tiff try and come up with him an arrangement and for example the day u bd no weed then the next day he can smoke then bd 24 hours later....so shouldnt be no trace then...but depends...how much does he smoke? is it daily thing?

Oh yes, couple times a day


----------



## kytti

I think you will be okay Tiff. Just give it a good try this month and catch the few days before AND few days AFTER your positive OPK! You are using OPKs right?


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> I think you will be okay Tiff. Just give it a good try this month and catch the few days before AND few days AFTER your positive OPK! You are using OPKs right?

No :blush:


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> oh and tiff try and come up with him an arrangement and for example the day u bd no weed then the next day he can smoke then bd 24 hours later....so shouldnt be no trace then...but depends...how much does he smoke? is it daily thing?
> 
> Oh yes, couple times a dayClick to expand...

well then ask him nicely and say just a few times this month around ov can ya not smoke it and see what happens....just say can we have 24hrs clear of it while we bd peace of mind.....but i dont think it will make a difference u could look it up but if he gets it up in first place ur good hahahaha


----------



## kytti

You should think about it. I bought them super cheap off amazon. I am glad I did because I O'd a little later than I thought this month! I got 50 sticks for 10 bucks! I start testing around CD 10 and the line gets darker around 14 and finally positive between 15 and 17!


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> oh and tiff try and come up with him an arrangement and for example the day u bd no weed then the next day he can smoke then bd 24 hours later....so shouldnt be no trace then...but depends...how much does he smoke? is it daily thing?
> 
> Oh yes, couple times a dayClick to expand...
> 
> well then ask him nicely and say just a few times this month around ov can ya not smoke it and see what happens....just say can we have 24hrs clear of it while we bd peace of mind.....but i dont think it will make a difference u could look it up but if he gets it up in first place ur good hahahahaClick to expand...

He can always get it up hahah I think I am going to have to try and ignore it because I am not telling him when I am fertile or O'ing....he doesn't like to know


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> You should think about it. I bought them super cheap off amazon. I am glad I did because I O'd a little later than I thought this month! I got 50 sticks for 10 bucks! I start testing around CD 10 and the line gets darker around 14 and finally positive between 15 and 17!

I might but we :sex: a lot no matter what...like every other day even when I am NOT fertile


----------



## kytti

You should be covered then! I feel like we'll see your BFP soon.


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh Andrea shush! hahah why do you think this?


----------



## purplelilly

Ladies i'll c-ya all tomarrow (got a pile of work to get done in an hour before i leave cuz i've been on here all afternoon :blush::blush:) Good nite everyone 

:dust::af::hugs:

and Kytti pls update in the morning cuz it's killin me now :haha:


----------



## Zaney

lol same here...well more so for this month....in case i ov late im even gonna in the 2ww i heard a few storys like u shoudnt incase u do get preg...but if i aint sure i ov then i will still do it lol x


----------



## FragileDoll

For everybody in here! Have you ever tried The Needle Test? 

https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/needle.htm


----------



## kytti

I just have a feeling Tiff.... I had a feeling about my friend a couple months ago and turns out she got her BFP. I think the more you try the more chances you have and you seem to have no problem in that department!


----------



## kytti

FragileDoll said:


> For everybody in here! Have you ever tried The Needle Test?
> 
> https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/needle.htm

I didn't do that but ... I had a dream the first time around I was having a boy. It turned out to be a girl. 3 nights ago I had a dream I got a BFP and found out it was a girl. SO.... if I am pregnant it might be a boy this time!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> Ladies i'll c-ya all tomarrow (got a pile of work to get done in an hour before i leave cuz i've been on here all afternoon :blush::blush:) Good nite everyone
> 
> :dust::af::hugs:
> 
> and Kytti pls update in the morning cuz it's killin me now :haha:

Good night girlie - see ya tomorrow! Take care. :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> lol same here...well more so for this month....in case i ov late im even gonna in the 2ww i heard a few storys like u shoudnt incase u do get preg...but if i aint sure i ov then i will still do it lol x

Oh I can't wait to for heaps of BDing this month! Gotta enjoy every single bit of it! I do everytime we BD and I actually forget we are trying for a baby whenever we have a night full of :sex: I just concentrate on the fun I'm having that moment lol (tmi).


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> I just have a feeling Tiff.... I had a feeling about my friend a couple months ago and turns out she got her BFP. I think the more you try the more chances you have and you seem to have no problem in that department!

Well aren't you just lovely! We shall seeeee! :)


----------



## Zaney

purplelilly said:


> Ladies i'll c-ya all tomarrow (got a pile of work to get done in an hour before i leave cuz i've been on here all afternoon :blush::blush:) Good nite everyone
> 
> :dust::af::hugs:
> 
> and Kytti pls update in the morning cuz it's killin me now :haha:

night purplelilly, hope u have a good night sleep :) xx


----------



## kytti

If AF is coming she needs to hurry up though so I can get her over with. I HATE waiting for AF.... and I am just not certain about my test today. Just too light for me. I am scared to test tomorrow.... I don't want it to be the same. :(


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> For everybody in here! Have you ever tried The Needle Test?
> 
> https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/needle.htm
> 
> I didn't do that but ... I had a dream the first time around I was having a boy. It turned out to be a girl. 3 nights ago I had a dream I got a BFP and found out it was a girl. SO.... if I am pregnant it might be a boy this time!!!Click to expand...

This may cheer you ladies up. I did the same test over and over again and got the same friggin results everytime I did it i.e. GIRL/BOY/BOY/GIRL. Did on my mother she got the same results in the same sequence i.e. GIRL/BOY/GIRL/BOY. 

Not sure how true that is - but good for fun! Try it!


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> For everybody in here! Have you ever tried The Needle Test?
> 
> https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/needle.htm

I didn't use a needle but i used her wedding ring it gave the answer boy and turned out she had a girl.


----------



## Jemma0717

OH OH OH! I have a question I meant to ask earlier!

WHY ON EARTH are my periods sooo clotty like?


----------



## kytti

Clotty periods are good!! It means your lining is getting cleaned out super well so it's nice and clean for next month and better implantation! I get it too, it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> OH OH OH! I have a question I meant to ask earlier!
> 
> WHY ON EARTH are my periods sooo clotty like?

Oh yeah - my periods aren't the same since I got married. They are clotty like too - is it :sex: side effects? :wacko:


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> For everybody in here! Have you ever tried The Needle Test?
> 
> https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/needle.htm

i dont wanna put a downer on it but i wont do this test.....personal reasons really.....but i am convinced it does work...i have seen it a couple of times that it was spot on.......

i will share the personal reason......last year my sister was pregnant and none on her hubbys side had girls it was thought none of there partners could carry them......anyway my sister fell pregnant and did this....it was saying girl,....she was like naaaa its fake already had 2 boys by her hubby and her hubby had boy in previous relationship and his brother had a few boys and and other brother had boys only,,....anyway her hubbys mum said lets try again show us and they did but needle didnt move....few days later she had heavy bleeding....baby was still there she had a scan few days later and there was no heart beat....she then had 2 wait a week for it 2 pass...must have been hard knowing that is wasnt alive but still inside u...anyway she was about 3 months along and the baby was basically formed and it was confirmed a girl.....she said thats maybe y there is no girls......on a high note 3 months later she feel pregnant and well was a girl!!!!!!


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> OH OH OH! I have a question I meant to ask earlier!
> 
> WHY ON EARTH are my periods sooo clotty like?

not sure i had a period like that a few months ago and that is not normal for me. could it be epo is this the first cycle using it?


----------



## FragileDoll

Sandy, yes! Only good for fun! Not to depend on them really. :blush:


----------



## Jemma0717

I always have periods like this....well since my mc. It's weird. I just started EPO yesterday so it's def not that


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> Sandy, yes! Only good for fun! Not to depend on them really. :blush:

I had fun doing it and so did she but I didn't want to trust the answer


----------



## kytti

Jemma0717 said:


> I always have periods like this....well since my mc. It's weird. I just started EPO yesterday so it's def not that

Some people just have them. It's not a bad thing unless it's extremely painful, abnormally painful. I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## Zaney

Tiff im glad u mentioned that and Andrea glad u said what u did in reply to it also....i have always had clots....but last month when i was week late oh my....never had so many including tissue and well sorry if tmi but it was basically coming out in clumps all day longand was 3x as much as normal, now could that have been a good clean out or something else?? and this month it seemed fresher and not so many?? but seemed more normal for me several years back it reminded me off....dunno if its me but it felt like a good clean out ready for hmmm u know ready for this month dont wanna say it and jinx it but ready for a bfp???? or am i just hoping 2 much


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I always have periods like this....well since my mc. It's weird. I just started EPO yesterday so it's def not that
> 
> Some people just have them. It's not a bad thing unless it's extremely painful, abnormally painful. I wouldn't worry too much about it.Click to expand...

Well, glad I am getting real cleaned out!!! Now, praying for that baby of mine....yup. He or She needs to be here by next June. NO LATER! You hear that baby?


----------



## kytti

Get that clotty period over with and catch that eggie!!!!!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> Tiff im glad u mentioned that and Andrea glad u said what u did in reply to it also....i have always had clots....but last month when i was week late oh my....never had so many including tissue and well sorry if tmi but it was basically coming out in clumps all day longand was 3x as much as normal, now could that have been a good clean out or something else?? and this month it seemed fresher and not so many?? but seemed more normal for me several years back it reminded me off....dunno if its me but it felt like a good clean out ready for hmmm u know ready for this month dont wanna say it and jinx it but ready for a bfp???? or am i just hoping 2 much

blaahhh that reminds me of my mc :( sooooo much blood and chunks and tissue. No pain tho? odd huh?


----------



## butterworth

ladies I can not stop eating which isn't a bad thing for me cuz everyone thinks I'm to skinny I'm a short girl so I think I look fine anyway I read a little earlier like I said and feel asleep about an hour into reading so much for reading but I couldn't help it I'm soooo tired and I haven't done anything all day but load the dish washer and as soon as I woke up about 45 min later I woke up cuz I had to eat and have kept putting food in my mouth all day so far. maybe its the not smoking anymore I've replaced it with food


----------



## skweek35

I also get clotting periods. Before Mirena I also used to get really thick almost tissue clots - still not sure that is good.


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> Tiff im glad u mentioned that and Andrea glad u said what u did in reply to it also....i have always had clots....but last month when i was week late oh my....never had so many including tissue and well sorry if tmi but it was basically coming out in clumps all day longand was 3x as much as normal, now could that have been a good clean out or something else?? and this month it seemed fresher and not so many?? but seemed more normal for me several years back it reminded me off....dunno if its me but it felt like a good clean out ready for hmmm u know ready for this month dont wanna say it and jinx it but ready for a bfp???? or am i just hoping 2 much
> 
> blaahhh that reminds me of my mc :( sooooo much blood and chunks and tissue. No pain tho? odd huh?Click to expand...

dr did say its possible but cos its early on he said its nothing...even tho it was to me.... but dont think he meant it that way but was meant like there was nothing there as such.....

but i do know i have never seen white! tissue like i did in my period b4.....so if it was a chemical as they call it....as it was early would that affect this month??


----------



## Zaney

butterworth said:


> ladies I can not stop eating which isn't a bad thing for me cuz everyone thinks I'm to skinny I'm a short girl so I think I look fine anyway I read a little earlier like I said and feel asleep about an hour into reading so much for reading but I couldn't help it I'm soooo tired and I haven't done anything all day but load the dish washer and as soon as I woke up about 45 min later I woke up cuz I had to eat and have kept putting food in my mouth all day so far. maybe its the not smoking anymore I've replaced it with food

probs from not smoking i did that and im not skinny but wouldnt say im fat either but i got my curves pmsl....but that is y i wont quit again cos i dont wanna put no more weight on.....


----------



## butterworth

Zaney said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> ladies I can not stop eating which isn't a bad thing for me cuz everyone thinks I'm to skinny I'm a short girl so I think I look fine anyway I read a little earlier like I said and feel asleep about an hour into reading so much for reading but I couldn't help it I'm soooo tired and I haven't done anything all day but load the dish washer and as soon as I woke up about 45 min later I woke up cuz I had to eat and have kept putting food in my mouth all day so far. maybe its the not smoking anymore I've replaced it with food
> 
> probs from not smoking i did that and im not skinny but wouldnt say im fat either but i got my curves pmsl....but that is y i wont quit again cos i dont wanna put no more weight on.....Click to expand...

I think its the not smoking too I quit for 2 years before and I'm sure that was what i did then I started up again cuz its my stress crutch. 4 years ago I started a new job in my home town and had to live with my parents till I found a place for mike and I to live which was the first time we had live away from each other. 4 months of living with my parents without mike was crappy it was either drinking or smoking


----------



## FragileDoll

Sorry ladies - if the post made by me about the needle hurt any one of yours feelings. Didnt meant to. :nope:


----------



## Zaney

well i dont know what 1 is worse but id say drinking...but they r both bad....hope its all better for u now tho Sandy x


----------



## kytti

FragileDoll said:


> Sorry ladies - if the post made by me about the needle hurt any one of yours feelings. Didnt meant to. :nope:

Didn't hurt my feelings!? :hugs:


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Sorry ladies - if the post made by me about the needle hurt any one of yours feelings. Didnt meant to. :nope:

didnt hurt mine either hun...i believe its right from i have seen, i was just saying i wouldnt do it incase needle stopped....and i believe it may be a miscarriage thats only reason....xx


----------



## butterworth

Zaney said:


> well i dont know what 1 is worse but id say drinking...but they r both bad....hope its all better for u now tho Sandy x

oh ya it is that was a transition stage. mike had encourged me to go back to school and I did i had finished school and I had applied for a job in my home town we wanted to buy a house and knew that we couldn't afford one in the city we were living in and 4 years later we bought our first home its been a big years for us with the home and all its not big but it all ours no more paying rent.


----------



## pip squeek

Hey girls not been on this thread for a will but seems to be where where everyone is.

Hope everyone is well.

I have missed loads in this thread so much to read lol.

Well think she has arrived had a bit of spotting today, glad she is finally hear so can get on with this month now I'm looking forward to it this has to be our month girls x


----------



## Zaney

Thats lovely Sandy :) think its great and just goes to show if ya really want something it will happen....including babies hahaha x


----------



## Zaney

Sammi i keep switching between the both so im going on each 1 that comes up each time that there is new post lol 

sorry af is starting but start of a fresh month and a good 1 for ya xx


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> Hey girls not been on this thread for a will but seems to be where where everyone is.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> I have missed loads in this thread so much to read lol.
> 
> Well think she has arrived had a bit of spotting today, glad she is finally hear so can get on with this month now I'm looking forward to it this has to be our month girls x

Sorry hun - prepare for a fresh start! baby dust to all! :dust:


----------



## butterworth

Zaney said:


> Thats lovely Sandy :) think its great and just goes to show if ya really want something it will happen....including babies hahaha x

thats what I keep telling myself it will happen when its time to happen but I can't help feeling like saying why is it taking so long I'm not getting any younger. I'm good at being patient with others but not with myself


----------



## kytti

Okay gals, I'm breaking for the night!!! I'll update everyone tomorrow morning, hope it is good news!


----------



## butterworth

pip squeek said:


> Hey girls not been on this thread for a will but seems to be where where everyone is.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> I have missed loads in this thread so much to read lol.
> 
> Well think she has arrived had a bit of spotting today, glad she is finally hear so can get on with this month now I'm looking forward to it this has to be our month girls x

sorry to hear she here :growlmad: I'm with ya this has to be our month


----------



## butterworth

kytti said:


> Okay gals, I'm breaking for the night!!! I'll update everyone tomorrow morning, hope it is good news!

I'm sending lots of positive dust your way fx for you and good night


----------



## Zaney

butterworth said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> Thats lovely Sandy :) think its great and just goes to show if ya really want something it will happen....including babies hahaha x
> 
> thats what I keep telling myself it will happen when its time to happen but I can't help feeling like saying why is it taking so long I'm not getting any younger. I'm good at being patient with others but not with myselfClick to expand...

i know the feeling lol...it will tho...i have high hopes this month x


----------



## Zaney

kytti said:


> Okay gals, I'm breaking for the night!!! I'll update everyone tomorrow morning, hope it is good news!

night hun good luck for morning speak to ya soon xx


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> Thats lovely Sandy :) think its great and just goes to show if ya really want something it will happen....including babies hahaha x
> 
> thats what I keep telling myself it will happen when its time to happen but I can't help feeling like saying why is it taking so long I'm not getting any younger. I'm good at being patient with others but not with myselfClick to expand...

Lets hope this is the month for us all! :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> Okay gals, I'm breaking for the night!!! I'll update everyone tomorrow morning, hope it is good news!

Good night, Andrea. Good news for sure - sleep well! :dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodnight to everyone going to bed :)


----------



## Zaney

i hope and feel so FragileDoll i really do......but then i start thinking i bet every1 else does and i wont haha.....


----------



## Jemma0717

Who am I missing in my siggy?


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> i hope and feel so FragileDoll i really do......but then i start thinking i bet every1 else does and i wont haha.....

Comeon man, thinking that way is not just right! You are a member of 2 positive threads!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Who am I missing in my siggy?

Not mention but I guess a few - there are tons of members in the thread. :blush:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Who am I missing in my siggy?
> 
> Not mention but I guess a few - there are tons of members in the thread. :blush:Click to expand...

blaahh oh well ppl can yell at me as they see it then ill add them haha


----------



## FragileDoll

Zara, one word for thoughts like that - AVOID! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Zaney

i know....i feel really excited about this month....but i always think the worst always have....it saves disappointment...not just with pregnancy everything!.....i just cant help it lol....but im so happy and excited and looking forward to really trying this month but my head keeps stopping me x


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Who am I missing in my siggy?
> 
> Not mention but I guess a few - there are tons of members in the thread. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> blaahh oh well ppl can yell at me as they see it then ill add them hahaClick to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: 

I swear my sig gonna burst out of my computer screen if I add a few more names! :blush:


----------



## Zaney

Avoided now and will keep my happy thoughts and hopes!! :happydance:


----------



## butterworth

I guess I need to update that aswell I only have a few names on my sig


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> i know....i feel really excited about this month....but i always think the worst always have....it saves disappointment...not just with pregnancy everything!.....i just cant help it lol....but im so happy and excited and looking forward to really trying this month but my head keeps stopping me x

Lets hope for the best hun and look forward a month with lots of :sex: :sex: :sex: put your minds there and enjoy. I'm concerned about :sex: alot this month and going to put all my efforts in making the best out of it - same goes for all you ladies there. :dust:


----------



## Zaney

oooooooooooooh i will!!!! lmao x


----------



## Jemma0717

oohhh hubby can't wait to :sex: but I keep reminding him I am on a chunky period! hahahah :sick:


----------



## FragileDoll

Sandy, even I need to make a few changes down there. Guess I'll change the TTC Buddies list like: TTC Buddies with Team It Will Happen & I Believe aka TEAM Coochie; instead of adding every single name. What if in the near we get more members in our group - there would be no space to add them there. I'll be needing to borrow some space from the space in the sky then.


----------



## Zaney

hahaha Tiff, wont be long tho.....look at my ticker 9 days 2 go.....likely not fertile......and??? im starting 2night to get the sperm boosted up for next few days....ready for the nest couple of weeks ahead haha and for the Ov days


----------



## FragileDoll

LOL - I just realize how many mistakes I make while posting, ignore ladies! I do that when I'm exhausted like hell!


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> oohhh hubby can't wait to :sex: but I keep reminding him I am on a chunky period! hahahah :sick:

I almost done the tww but we don't really stop bd'ing ever we start as soon as af is light then all the way till af starts


----------



## FragileDoll

DH can't seem to wait too - we will be DTD from sunday onwards. Early but you never know!


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> Sandy, even I need to make a few changes down there. Guess I'll change the TTC Buddies list like: TTC Buddies with Team It Will Happen & I Believe aka TEAM Coochie; instead of adding every single name. What if in the near we get more members in our group - there would be no space to add them there. I'll be needing to borrow some space from the space in the sky then.

I was wondering how i was gonna get all the names to fit that sounds like a good idea or i was going to make the writing supper small


----------



## Zaney

if im sure i ov on timeish then i wont carry on cos i do worry but then again...i may ov late so dont wanna chance it...i just worry from when ov is gone i worry about having sex....


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Sandy, even I need to make a few changes down there. Guess I'll change the TTC Buddies list like: TTC Buddies with Team It Will Happen & I Believe aka TEAM Coochie; instead of adding every single name. What if in the near we get more members in our group - there would be no space to add them there. I'll be needing to borrow some space from the space in the sky then.
> 
> I was wondering how i was gonna get all the names to fit that sounds like a good idea or i was going to make the writing supper smallClick to expand...

That sounds good too! :thumbup:


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> if im sure i ov on timeish then i wont carry on cos i do worry but then again...i may ov late so dont wanna chance it...i just worry from when ov is gone i worry about having sex....

Haha I dont even know when exactly I ovulate. And you are absolutely right there not only you but everyone may ovulate early or late sometimes. Nightmare for ladies who do not use OPKs like me. We just make love instead of worrying when I ovulate. :blush:

Do you use OPKs? or chart?


----------



## Zaney

nope neither.....i just started that countdown to pregnancy and put in the date i started af and what it was like everyday day since ie cervix if i checked and any cm if any....and u can add symptoms if any also....so u can compare in the 2ww if u had what ever b4 so ya can rule it out basically lol x


----------



## butterworth

well ladies I have to pick up mike soon from work so talk to ya ladies in the am.
I think I might take a nice long bubble bath and read my book then off to bed early tonight I feel very sleepy already but it to early to go to bed its only 7pm and I already took nap earlier I sleeped really good these last 2 weeks off of work why am I so sleepy


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> nope neither.....i just started that countdown to pregnancy and put in the date i started af and what it was like everyday day since ie cervix if i checked and any cm if any....and u can add symptoms if any also....so u can compare in the 2ww if u had what ever b4 so ya can rule it out basically lol x

I'm way too dumb for that stuff - tried but failed miserably so gave up. :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> well ladies I have to pick up mike soon from work so talk to ya ladies in the am.
> I think I might take a nice long bubble bath and read my book then off to bed early tonight I feel very sleepy already but it to early to go to bed its only 7pm and I already took nap earlier I sleeped really good these last 2 weeks off of work why am I so sleepy

Sandy, see you later. Sleep well - I'm off to bed too! See ya'll in the morning. :dust:


----------



## Zaney

lol keep on trying Fragile Doll....im doing it just cos im curious...but it may help who knows....


----------



## emilyanne

* yet another night I cant seem to get to sleep.... anyone else still poking around tonight? *


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh yes, I am still here! It's only 9pm though. I am lonely


----------



## FragileDoll

UGH, can't sleep! :growlmad:


----------



## emilyanne

*bless you hun, its 3am here and I have to be up early yet again I cant sleep.... I struggle with sleeping, but seems to have gotten worse..... any ways how are you doing tonight hunnie *


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> UGH, can't sleep! :growlmad:

*I know the feeling hun *


----------



## Jemma0717

You poor ladies :( If it were later, I wouldn't be able to sleep either. I am having quite a bit of anxiety tonight for some reason. I think I may take a xanax to calm down


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> You poor ladies :( If it were later, I wouldn't be able to sleep either. I am having quite a bit of anxiety tonight for some reason. I think I may take a xanax to calm down

*Oh thats not good hunnie, I suffer from stress and worry sometimes it just makes sleeping impossible..... I hope you can get to sleep tonight (unlike us lol) *


----------



## FragileDoll

So many things running in my head - can't sleep! I hate the feeling. :growlmad:


----------



## FragileDoll

I was wondering if this flax seed oil thingy is necessary to take when you are taking EPO. What about the ladies who just bought EPO and not flax seed to continue after EPO. GOSH, why are things so complicated sometimes! :growlmad: I'm just gonna take EPO - hell with all these complications they create listing dozen of pills. I'm mad! :growlmad:


----------



## Jemma0717

I know how that is. I really needa get outta this funk otherwise I am going to be you 2 in a few hours and then I really won't have anyone to talk to. Blah.


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah I am quite confused with all these pills and such. It's overwhelming?


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> So many things running in my head - can't sleep! I hate the feeling. :growlmad:

*I know my body refuses to sleep when I need and want too, just wish I could lay down and fall asleep as soon as my head hits the pillow.... I dream of those days.....*


----------



## emilyanne

*LOL I feel like a right pill popper lol *


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Yeah I am quite confused with all these pills and such. It's overwhelming?

Yeah it is. Guess this was the question that didn't let me sleep it's 6:21 am here! :wacko: will you be taking flax seed oil too?


----------



## emilyanne

*EPO until ovulation.... Agnus castus till ovulation, vit B complex, prenatal vits and folic acid all month long.... Gets to be a bit over whelming..... lol*


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I am quite confused with all these pills and such. It's overwhelming?
> 
> Yeah it is. Guess this was the question that didn't let me sleep it's 6:21 am here! :wacko: will you be taking flax seed oil too?Click to expand...

IDK...I don't want to. I wanted to try those pills LaineB suggested? I get really freaked when I take too much!


----------



## FragileDoll

Emily, I needed a rant. No, seriously - how much of pills do we have to intake for something - multi vitamins/prenatal/epo/flaxseed oil/wheat germ oil/brewers yeast tablets/selenium - I mean comeon?! Can't we just take one at a time. Here they go like: Take multi vitamins with folic acid, make sure you take B12 with folic acid or B12 will spank you out of jealousy if you take folic acid alone. Now take multi vitamins and prenatals together also take epo to increase your CM from CD1 till ovulation and don't forget to switch it to flax seed oil because you are a local drug store and we want to shove all the medicine inside you and make you a tablet machine where people can coin you and get whatever tablet they want from you, lol. :blush:

I guess I've lost my marbles. Hit me so that I come back to my senses. :cry:


----------



## Jemma0717

I am lost :(


----------



## FragileDoll

SO MANY PILLS?? I asked myself - I feel more like a patient rather than a normal person. :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

You okay, Tiff?


----------



## Jemma0717

Lol idk....i read the post and got scared.


----------



## Jemma0717

That's a lot of fricken pills! I am not doing it. Nope. I am just getting pregnant. Jeesh!


----------



## emilyanne

*FragileDoll *slap* (hope that didnt hurt....) I really do understand what you mean dear, I only started this CRAZY pill popping after 5-6 months of no AF..... I think I was pushed to desperation and well after finding agnus castus online I found others and they grew..... Part of me thinks it not really helping but evidence shows me Im wrong..... I just wish everything could work hows it ment to and I wouldnt need to fill myself up on all these silly pills.... *


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Lol idk....i read the post and got scared.

Aww hun - I didnt mean to. :hugs::hugs: 

My DH is scared - he do not want me to use all those pills. He says why do you need to have so many pills - it's freaking him out he fears that would mess up my insides - you know what I mean. He is even scared of me to start EPO, he is not letting me touch them. :shrug:


----------



## emilyanne

*Well the way Im looking at it is, they are a natural vitamin/supplement that people have been using for many of years and the alternative is to be put on unnatural drugs from your doctor..... I know if these dont work for me I will be seeing my doctor, but Id rather try a more natural way first.... *


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> *FragileDoll *slap* (hope that didnt hurt....) I really do understand what you mean dear, I only started this CRAZY pill popping after 5-6 months of no AF..... I think I was pushed to desperation and well after finding agnus castus online I found others and they grew..... Part of me thinks it not really helping but evidence shows me Im wrong..... I just wish everything could work hows it ment to and I wouldnt need to fill myself up on all these silly pills.... *[/QUOTE**]
> 
> OUCH :blush:
> 
> Yeah, totally right. I mean we can try on some sperm friendly lubricant if there's not a lot of friendly mess down the coochie instead of pills - you know? Women used to get pregnant before science was even introduced. :shrug:
> 
> We don't even know how and when we are risking ourselves with so much of pills - my point here is not to scare you ladies but just see the other side of the story 90% of the women don't even take all these medications (until recommendated on serious issues) and yet falls pregnant.


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> *Well the way Im looking at it is, they are a natural vitamin/supplement that people have been using for many of years and the alternative is to be put on unnatural drugs from your doctor..... I know if these dont work for me I will be seeing my doctor, but Id rather try a more natural way first.... *

Ditto!


----------



## FragileDoll

I really didnt meant to scare you off, I wanted to take this off my chest because it wasn't letting me sleep - and it's just that DH is a little concerned. So wanted a rant - otherwise all is well. These are all natural supplements and they won't harm any of us. 

But like I said I want it naturally and makes me feel weird taking all those pills for some reason. I always dreamed to conceive naturally without any help of medications. :nope:


----------



## Jemma0717

lol i was just kidding. I am not scared! I just don't think I can take that many pills. I have anxiety as it is and I think if I start taking a ton of pills, I will stress more. Idk what to do...


----------



## emilyanne

*FragileDoll, I try not to worry about most of it, I mean half of what Im taking is in the very food I eat ( I just dont eat much of it.... ) so I cant see how the could do much harm..... I do understand the worry of taking something that could do you harm, which is why I research like crazy before I start taking anything..... Only then if Im happy with it will I try it.... I have allergies to most medications so I know what to watch out for and so far, nothing on the side affects to even be slightly worried about..... Only side affect really was bloating for a few days from the agnus castus lol.... *


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> lol i was just kidding. I am not scared! I just don't think I can take that many pills. I have anxiety as it is and I think if I start taking a ton of pills, I will stress more. Idk what to do...

* You will find a way hunnie, it will happen for you *


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> lol i was just kidding. I am not scared! I just don't think I can take that many pills. I have anxiety as it is and I think if I start taking a ton of pills, I will stress more. Idk what to do...

Neither can I. Rightly said it can cause to stress more - will just carry on with the multi vitamins and try EPO for this cycle. I'm not taking anymore pills.


----------



## Jemma0717

Ana, are you going to maybe try what Laine suggested? I want to...but idk when to start it?


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> *FragileDoll, I try not to worry about most of it, I mean half of what Im taking is in the very food I eat ( I just dont eat much of it.... ) so I cant see how the could do much harm..... I do understand the worry of taking something that could do you harm, which is why I research like crazy before I start taking anything..... Only then if Im happy with it will I try it.... I have allergies to most medications so I know what to watch out for and so far, nothing on the side affects to even be slightly worried about..... Only side affect really was bloating for a few days from the agnus castus lol.... *

For me it's absolutely opposite. I do not eat much but everyone say I dont even eat lol. I'm friggin skinny - eat a lot of junk food, pizza, burger including cold drinks. I only like to eat potatoes and everything made of potatoes. So I guess I really need all those pills to balance my diet and hormones inside. Because I'm too picky when it comes to food - I hardly ever like something. And when I get something that I do not like I just starve the whole friggin day. :shock: 

Whoever looks at me they're like, "OMFG you're skinny". :wacko:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Ana, are you going to maybe try what Laine suggested? I want to...but idk when to start it?

Yes, Tiff. I'll definitely try - I really need it as I do not take balanced diets. Also asked DH to start taking them.

You can start them anytime of the year or month. You can start them today, tomorrow or whenever you feel convinced. Your choice when you like to. Those are multi vitamins and you can start taking multi vitamins anytime you want.


----------



## emilyanne

*Oh I wish I could say I was skinny.... I only need to look at food and the weight piles on.... I try to eat a balanced diet but its not always possible.... I dont eat much, my DB eats 4 times as much but never gains an ounce.... hes acutly trying to gain weight and its not working.... I should loose weight but unless I just dont eat ( which happens somedays) I just cant....*


----------



## Jemma0717

I am worried because I don't eat healthy at all. And I am very small too. I can't eat healthy, i hate it


----------



## FragileDoll

I do not like anything that is home made lol even when we go out for dinner I take forever to pick a dish for me. :haha::haha: Perhaps I need a medical treatment for that too. :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

Now that's the reason why I need all those pills. I don't eat! They help me cope up with the deficiency of vitamins within me which I miss by not eating a proper diet.


----------



## emilyanne

*Ok ladies I have to try to force myself to sleep as I have to be up in 2 and a half hours now....  I hope you both can also get some sleep. I wont be online most of tomorrow until late as Im busy with DB kids...  good night *


----------



## FragileDoll

Good night, Emily. Talk you ya soon! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodnight Emily!


----------



## skweek35

good morning all 
Feeling a lot better today - had a really good nights sleep again. Only woke up after 9am - very unusual for me.


----------



## Zaney

morning all, right i see a few of you had trouble sleeping!.....im not trying to be rude but we a group and said we would look out for 1 another......and i thought i was bad by not really hoping as much as i make out....cos of doubt in my head etc......

i suffer with paranoia and im paranoid more when i see u lot so paranoid - the 1s who was up at silly o'clock....

now if ya get radox bubble bath....get the sleepy 1, it does work have a lay in the bath with this stuff....put a candle in the corner maybe play some soft music...even if its pop..celeine dion or newer but slow......i am doing this later on 2night also....it relaxes u, and ur body!....deffo do this b4 bd too it really chills ya out....

and the pills!....i know they r all vitamins so dunno if u can have too many but i know for example to much iron can be bad i think....so id say google each pill and read on it...try find out long term affects of (pill name)....or what happens if i take to many vitamin types.....

I didnt get 2 BD last night cos i was so tired as i was on here late reading some of what u were saying and i was concerned and wow some of u r stressed...u need to calm!!...then hubby was working late so we were both tired and just cuddled to sleep lol....2night probs the night...

and as i would say in person in a funny way to u (the 1s struggling) not a mad way either.......* oh behave!* lol


----------



## kytti

Alright well, I hope I'm not having a chemical. :( Temps are still up but the line on my Internet cheap is still very faint. I used a FRER this morning and think I can see a faint line on that now starting to form but I can't be sure.


----------



## Zaney

replied on other thread Andrea but fingers crossed and if ya got a pic we can all look at it for u? xx


----------



## Jemma0717

sorry zara :(


----------



## Zaney

its cool hun honest was just saying so ya could cheer up and thought id be the strong 1 as my af has finished etc.....i like helping and i always help others b4 myself so was just being the bossy 1 to get ya all high again hahaa


----------



## kytti

I threw the test out. It's extremely light, just like yesterday. You can barely make it out in person.


----------



## Zaney

i think u should get it hahahaha....if its light it dont matter does it a line is a line so they say? x


----------



## kytti

You won't see it in a photo, it's that light and not worth trying.


----------



## kytti

The line should be getting darker if I am pregnant, so I think it's a chemical pregnancy. An egg was fertilized but didn't stick. :/ Guess I'm waiting for AF. Whenever that may be.


----------



## Zaney

dont think liek that....and they dont always get darker...if no af on monday go see drs they should do a test then....u been saying af is coming now for quite a few days lol....and it hasnt so somethign is up either way xx


----------



## purplelilly

Zaney said:


> dont think liek that....and they dont always get darker...if no af on monday go see drs they should do a test then....u been saying af is coming now for quite a few days lol....and it hasnt so somethign is up either way xx

What she said :thumbup: you may have o'd later than you think?


----------



## FragileDoll

Good afternoon, girls. 

Zara, yeah you're right. It was my man who was creating a scene lol calmed him down and done my own research too.

Andrea, you need to calm down too babe- Keep testing till it gets darker or see your doctor for a blood test when AF is late. :hugs:

Christina, Carla & Tiff - how are you all today?


----------



## purplelilly

FragileDoll said:


> Good afternoon, girls.
> 
> Zara, yeah you're right. It was my man who was creating a scene lol calmed him down and done my own research too.
> 
> Andrea, you need to calm down too babe- Keep testing till it gets darker or see your doctor for a blood test when AF is late. :hugs:
> 
> Christina, Carla & Tiff - how are you all today?

i'm doin ok this morning. Didn't sleep so well. hubby was driving home last nite and forgot to stop for more tests :blush: (own our business and commute together most the time) Soooooo i haven't been able to retest :growlmad: No af but "tinged" real light pink cm is not helping my doubt!!!!! :nope:

(sorry for the coochie talk to early lol)

How are you Ana?


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi ladies. Woke up feeling good today for once. Excited for my sisters bday party today


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> Hi ladies. Woke up feeling good today for once. Excited for my sisters bday party today

:thumbup::thumbup::happydance: glad to hear your feelin better!


----------



## Zaney

Good Good Tiff :) x


----------



## butterworth

good am ladies its still am here so glad to see some of us got some sleep I sleeped fine got woken up by my cat she was hungry and made it loud and clear she wanted me out of bed.

andrea I say a line is a line I think it could still be your + but I Know its easier said then done but try not to worry some women have to get blood test to get a + untill af shows your still in the game. 

Tiff I'm glad your feeling better

Ana I just take prenatal vits and that is it I do nothing else those vits should have all you need health wise including folic acid the only thing I'm thinking about taking extra is calcuim just cuz I have scoliosis and I was told by my dr its not a bad think for me. I'm not a fan of taking pills period and I work in a pharmacy I'm around them all day long.

Emily I hope you get to sleep better soon I hope this doesn't happen to you very often


----------



## skweek35

Hey Ana - still feeling rather lethargic today even though I had a really good nights sleep - think the reflexologist really drained my energy!!! 
So just chilling today, sorted out my sisters birthday pressie and about to sort out last few minor details for our few days away. Just going up to Nottingham/Leicester area for a few days.


----------



## kytti

You can erase my ticker for now from the main page since it is inaccurate. I will either update it when AF starts or if I eventually get a BFP.


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh kitty I really hope it is a bfp keep us updated.


----------



## FragileDoll

Morning Tiff. Have you seen Rachel's BFP in the BFP announcement section? 

Gosh I'm freaking out at your prediction now - Rachel was on the top in your list!! :shock:


----------



## kytti

Who was second?


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> You can erase my ticker for now from the main page since it is inaccurate. I will either update it when AF starts or if I eventually get a BFP.

I'll remove the ticker for you, Andrea. Will put it back once we get an update from you! :thumbup:


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> Who was second?

Need to scroll down some pages. Be back with the list!


----------



## FragileDoll

Here's the list - Andrea you'r second. You're BFP is next! Sending lots of baby dust your way. :dust: 

Originally Posted by Jemma0717 
You ladies are going to think I am weird but I gave everyone except purplelilly a number and did an online # generator and here is the order of finding out BFP's...this is nothing but a joke just fyi but I am weird like that:

Rachel
Andrea
Carla
Loz
Sandy
Ana
Zara
Jen
Greer
Tiff
Laine
Amanda
Emily


----------



## kytti

OH I don't know about that. I might need to be bumped down. :( Debbie Downer and Negative Nancy came over to visit me today, they said hello. :dohh:


----------



## FragileDoll

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I see she missed out Christina in the list - she was the first to get a BFP! I'm sure she'd have predicted Christina as first if she didn't missed her out on the list!


----------



## kytti

If I get a BFP after all this garbage dump of a situation I will streak through my neighborhood.


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> OH I don't know about that. I might need to be bumped down. :( Debbie Downer and Negative Nancy came over to visit me today, they said hello. :dohh:

You should have slammed the door in their face.


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> If I get a BFP after all this garbage dump of a situation I will streak through my neighborhood.

Fingers crossed for you hun. Sending Positive Peter to your doorstep with heaps of baby dust. :dust:


----------



## Zaney

just see the list....and that is weird...and freaky haha...kytti if ur next which by the test could be likely then its even more freaky haha.....

how funny lol x


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> just see the list....and that is weird...and freaky haha...kytti if ur next which by the test could be likely then its even more freaky haha.....
> 
> how funny lol x

Yeah man, I freaked out when I saw Rachel's BFP this morning and Tiff's prediction. I regularly lurk at that section because I love seeing BFPs lol.


----------



## FragileDoll

Where's everyone again today?


----------



## pip squeek

Hey girls I'm hear how are you? 

Got full af today yey so all ready now for this month. Let's all stay positive for this month.

Very strange I had a 32 day cycle this month.


----------



## FragileDoll

Yay for you Sammi. Yeah even I had a 32 day cycle back in May - longest cycle I ever had. I normally have 28 or 29 day cycle.


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah I am too cant understand why it was 32 days this cycle. 

I do t k ow how many day to base in on now. Think I'm just going to relax this month and go with the flow


----------



## emilyanne

*Zaney, I just suffer form stress and worry, as it happened today I have every right to be..... very stressful day....( I did accutly have a chillout bath last night, it didnt work....

butterworth, Ive suffered from sleep problems since I was very young.... Stress and worry take over and I just cant relax and drift off, and if I do, half the time Im awake 30 minutes later..... It doesnt happen all the time but its been worse the past few days again...

kytti, it can take a while before it gets dark.... I think you should make an dr appointment and get blood tests.... some women never get dark urine tests....


Its sooo quite in here today.... I was expecting to be reading posts for hours.....*


----------



## butterworth

hey emily I have a ? for ya. I read on an earlier post that you have scoliosis so do I so back pain is very common for me. I have a hard time staying on my feet for a long period of time do you have that problem? I've tried reading on the internet about pg with scoliosis to see if back pain gets better or worse. I don't take anything unless its really bad I just kinda deal with the pain. some women say it hurts more while pg and some say the pain almost goes away just cuz of the extra fluid in your spine I'm hoping the last part is true or I'm in big trouble.


----------



## emilyanne

butterworth said:


> hey emily I have a ? for ya. I read on an earlier post that you have scoliosis so do I so back pain is very common for me. I have a hard time staying on my feet for a long period of time do you have that problem? I've tried reading on the internet about pg with scoliosis to see if back pain gets better or worse. I don't take anything unless its really bad I just kinda deal with the pain. some women say it hurts more while pg and some say the pain almost goes away just cuz of the extra fluid in your spine I'm hoping the last part is true or I'm in big trouble.

*Well with me mines been pretty bad hun, I cant stand, sit, lay or do anything for very long.... I have to have support on my lower back anywhere I sit.... Ive talked to doctors when I was much younger about pregnancy (I was way to young when asking but wanted to know....) I was told that there is no medical reason we should be able to have kids because of it, but it is very possible the pain will get worse..... but I also think it depends of how bad your scoliosis is..... do you know where you curses are or how bad of a curve? My worse curve was at the top (67degrees before op and 22 now) my lower curve was 22degrees before op and 12 now..... I had a rod put in and my spine fused.... the rod was removed 5 years later..... (it was causing me pain....) my lower spine didnt fuse as it was ment to, so I suffer terrible pain as a result.... from my understanding I will get worse pain, but like you I hate pain killers and only take them when I have too, but at the moment I dont even do that.... ( my doctor has put me on morphine and I dont want it as it doesnt do anything to help me.... even though I was on a strong dose.....) I hope I havent scared you by saying any of that, but it hasnt put me off of having a child..... Id say you need to be strong willed  *


----------



## FragileDoll

Just took a loooooooong relaxing bath. :coffee:


----------



## kytti

This photo is a test from earlier today. The HPT has dried out and I KNOW you are not suppose to go back and look at them because of evap lines, etc. but where you see this second line is exactly where I saw the faint line earlier, after I took it and before it dried. Am I going crazy?

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/dried.jpg


----------



## Zaney

well ive used cheapo tests b4 and any time ive had a evap line 1 i aint been able 2 see it on camera.....2 its half the size the line should be......kytti either way there is something there a line!!.....i wish u got a better test this morning....have u tried 1 this afternoon?? xx


----------



## kytti

No, I am getting too stressed out from testing. I might wait until Monday morning. People keep telling me it takes 48 hours for your hcg to really change and double... it's only been 24 hours since the first faint test. 48 hours will be tomorrow around 2pm. So, If I can hold out until Monday morning it should definitely be darker if it's going to stick.


----------



## Zaney

yeah, if u can wait that is....no harm with doing 1 in morning....u can see any preogress or change with the last 1 etc....fingers still crossed for u xx


----------



## Zaney

and try not 2 stress.....i know hard but wont do any good if it is a bfp ay xx


----------



## kytti

Yeah I think I need a testing break, for my sanity.


----------



## Zaney

well ya sane for sure cos we can see it!! lol...so least ya know its not just u x


----------



## butterworth

emilyanne said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> hey emily I have a ? for ya. I read on an earlier post that you have scoliosis so do I so back pain is very common for me. I have a hard time staying on my feet for a long period of time do you have that problem? I've tried reading on the internet about pg with scoliosis to see if back pain gets better or worse. I don't take anything unless its really bad I just kinda deal with the pain. some women say it hurts more while pg and some say the pain almost goes away just cuz of the extra fluid in your spine I'm hoping the last part is true or I'm in big trouble.
> 
> *Well with me mines been pretty bad hun, I cant stand, sit, lay or do anything for very long.... I have to have support on my lower back anywhere I sit.... Ive talked to doctors when I was much younger about pregnancy (I was way to young when asking but wanted to know....) I was told that there is no medical reason we should be able to have kids because of it, but it is very possible the pain will get worse..... but I also
> think it depends of how bad your scoliosis is..... do you know where you curses are or how bad of a curve? My worse curve was at the top (67degrees before op and 22 now) my lower curve was 22degrees before op and 12 now..... I had a rod put in and my spine fused.... the rod was removed 5 years later..... (it was causing me pain....) my lower spine didnt fuse as it was ment to, so I suffer terrible pain as a result.... from my understanding I will get worse pain, but like you I hate pain killers and only take them when I have too, but at the moment I dont even do that.... ( my doctor has put me on morphine and I dont want it as it doesnt do anything to help me.... even though I was on a strong dose.....) I hope I havent scared you by saying any of that, but it hasnt put me off of having a child..... Id say you need to be strong willed  *Click to expand...

I'm not scared about the pain I'm ready for anything. when I was 24 when I found out that I had it which was to late do anything with a brace and I'm to scared to get surgery untill I can no longer handle the pain or my curve gets worse I'm good for now. I did have x-rays done and I don't remeber what they told me all I got out of it was that I have 2 curves around my neck and lower back it wasn't bad enough to get surgery and the dr did not seem worried so i wasn't. I'm still not just a little worried that my curve may get worse after a baby


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> Just took a loooooooong relaxing bath. :coffee:

I think I'm going to do that tonight


----------



## Zaney

i know what ill be doing 2night ;) hehe


----------



## butterworth

Andrea I still see 2 lines looks like a + test to me. I'm still waiting till monday to test myself and I'd be happy if I saw the test results you got today on my test fx for both of us


----------



## kytti

I need like the biggest FX EVER!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!! FX for you!!!


----------



## butterworth

I hear ya sister i kinda want to test tomorrow but I don't want to see is big fat NO. Its to heart breaking I'd rather just see af instead


----------



## kytti

I really hope you get your BFP. Tell you what, if you wait until Monday I promise I will wait until Monday. I REALLY need to take a testing break because it's taking a toll on me... in a bad way.


----------



## butterworth

ok I will for sure wait till monday but I will wait till after work because if I see a bfn then I"ll end up having a shitty day the first day back from hoildays I've been waiting a year to see this bfp so fx for the both of us


----------



## kytti

I look forward to your update! FX for BFPs!


----------



## butterworth

kytti said:


> I look forward to your update! FX for BFPs!

I hope i get to update you with a bfp and not the other


----------



## kytti

butterworth said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> I look forward to your update! FX for BFPs!
> 
> I hope i get to update you with a bfp and not the otherClick to expand...

Me too! When is AF due for you?


----------



## emilyanne

butterworth said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> hey emily I have a ? for ya. I read on an earlier post that you have scoliosis so do I so back pain is very common for me. I have a hard time staying on my feet for a long period of time do you have that problem? I've tried reading on the internet about pg with scoliosis to see if back pain gets better or worse. I don't take anything unless its really bad I just kinda deal with the pain. some women say it hurts more while pg and some say the pain almost goes away just cuz of the extra fluid in your spine I'm hoping the last part is true or I'm in big trouble.
> 
> *Well with me mines been pretty bad hun, I cant stand, sit, lay or do anything for very long.... I have to have support on my lower back anywhere I sit.... Ive talked to doctors when I was much younger about pregnancy (I was way to young when asking but wanted to know....) I was told that there is no medical reason we should be able to have kids because of it, but it is very possible the pain will get worse..... but I also
> think it depends of how bad your scoliosis is..... do you know where you curses are or how bad of a curve? My worse curve was at the top (67degrees before op and 22 now) my lower curve was 22degrees before op and 12 now..... I had a rod put in and my spine fused.... the rod was removed 5 years later..... (it was causing me pain....) my lower spine didnt fuse as it was ment to, so I suffer terrible pain as a result.... from my understanding I will get worse pain, but like you I hate pain killers and only take them when I have too, but at the moment I dont even do that.... ( my doctor has put me on morphine and I dont want it as it doesnt do anything to help me.... even though I was on a strong dose.....) I hope I havent scared you by saying any of that, but it hasnt put me off of having a child..... Id say you need to be strong willed  *Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not scared about the pain I'm ready for anything. when I was 24 when I found out that I had it which was to late do anything with a brace and I'm to scared to get surgery untill I can no longer handle the pain or my curve gets worse I'm good for now. I did have x-rays done and I don't remeber what they told me all I got out of it was that I have 2 curves around my neck and lower back it wasn't bad enough to get surgery and the dr did not seem worried so i wasn't. I'm still not just a little worried that my curve may get worse after a babyClick to expand...

*I would accutly say I think you should be fine, it doesnt tend to get any worse after you stop growing. Id be shocked if getting pregnant made any difference to the curves you already have hun..... Id accutly guess that the pain might get worse but it really depends..... Ive learnt I can cope with pretty much anything.... As far as Im concerned IF I end up having to use a wheel chair for 9 months Id still be lucky to hold that little baby in my arms lol. I dont think I would ever get that bad but it would still be worth it. I hope it doesnt cause any problems for either of us hunnie  (honestly Ive worried more about passing it on to my children...... but from what I understand its not likely they would have it and if they did its unlikely we would have noticed if we werent looking for it as it would be such a small curve no one would have picked up on it.....My brothers and sister were checked after they found it in me, my sister and 2 brothers were fine.... my little brother has an ever so slight curve that has acuttly made his spine slightly straighter then normal.... hes never been treated, never had problems and is totally fine....) *


----------



## butterworth

this is the first month that I feel nothing. I'm trying not to symptom spot but its getting so hard and this month I really just feel nothing like no af cramps nothing how about you anything?


----------



## butterworth

kytti said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kytti said:
> 
> 
> I look forward to your update! FX for BFPs!
> 
> I hope i get to update you with a bfp and not the otherClick to expand...
> 
> Me too! When is AF due for you?Click to expand...

tomorrow


----------



## kytti

Well, I always break out BAD a week before AF. It did not happen this time. I also start cramping quite a few days before AF, no cramps. I also did not get the usual moodiness I have. My back is hurting and I do have a headache. But the headache could be from lack of sleep the past 3 nights. The back pain comes and goes. I also have spotting 2-3 days before AF, every month. No sign of spotting either. I hope my body is not playing a mean trick on me. AF is due today. I've never been late.


----------



## emilyanne

*I really hope AF stays away girlies, those tests you posted kytti look really pos to me.....*


----------



## butterworth

*I would accutly say I think you should be fine, it doesnt tend to get any worse after you stop growing. Id be shocked if getting pregnant made any difference to the curves you already have hun..... Id accutly guess that the pain might get worse but it really depends..... Ive learnt I can cope with pretty much anything.... As far as Im concerned IF I end up having to use a wheel chair for 9 months Id still be lucky to hold that little baby in my arms lol. I dont think I would ever get that bad but it would still be worth it. I hope it doesnt cause any problems for either of us hunnie  (honestly Ive worried more about passing it on to my children...... but from what I understand its not likely they would have it and if they did its unlikely we would have noticed if we werent looking for it as it would be such a small curve no one would have picked up on it.....My brothers and sister were checked after they found it in me, my sister and 2 brothers were fine.... my little brother has an ever so slight curve that has acuttly made his spine slightly straighter then normal.... hes never been treated, never had problems and is totally fine....) *[/QUOTE]

that is what I was worried about passing it on to my kids but I heard the same not likely. my sister is fine too its just me. for a baby it will be worth what ever back pain I get i don't care


----------



## emilyanne

that is what I was worried about passing it on to my kids but I heard the same not likely. my sister is fine too its just me. for a baby it will be worth what ever back pain I get i don't care[/QUOTE]

*Totally agreed on that hunnie, it would be 100% without a doubt worth every bit of the pain! *


----------



## kytti

Thanks Emily :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> This photo is a test from earlier today. The HPT has dried out and I KNOW you are not suppose to go back and look at them because of evap lines, etc. but where you see this second line is exactly where I saw the faint line earlier, after I took it and before it dried. Am I going crazy?
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/dried.jpg

Andrea, the line is more clear today. It's getting darker hun. I'd say Congratulations!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Just took a loooooooong relaxing bath. :coffee:
> 
> I think I'm going to do that tonightClick to expand...

Go for it relax yourself - Fingers crossed for you!!!!! :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> i know what ill be doing 2night ;) hehe

And I know too what you'll be doing today. :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## kytti

Just keep in mind I took the photo when that test dried, you could see it much better once it dried... before it dried it was still very faint. It would have been very light in a photo. But I did look at my test from yesterday when it dried and it still didn't look quite as pronounced as that one. Praying they get darker Monday. If not, I will lose my mind.


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> Just keep in mind I took the photo when that test dried, you could see it much better once it dried... before it dried it was still very faint. It would have been very light in a photo. But I did look at my test from yesterday when it dried and it still didn't look quite as pronounced as that one. Praying they get darker Monday. If not, I will lose my mind.

Crossing my everything for you!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## butterworth

kytti said:


> Well, I always break out BAD a week before AF. It did not happen this time. I also start cramping quite a few days before AF, no cramps. I also did not get the usual moodiness I have. My back is hurting and I do have a headache. But the headache could be from lack of sleep the past 3 nights. The back pain comes and goes. I also have spotting 2-3 days before AF, every month. No sign of spotting either. I hope my body is not playing a mean trick on me. AF is due today. I've never been late.

I hope its not too. My body has been playing tricks with me for the last 6 months but this month I haven't felt anything but sore heavy bb's no cramps like I've had every month before around this time, my back always hurts so I can't use that as a sign so not sure for me I just want to say I feel diff this month I don't know I don't want to get my hopes up as I've been wrong many times before.


----------



## kytti

butterworth said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Well, I always break out BAD a week before AF. It did not happen this time. I also start cramping quite a few days before AF, no cramps. I also did not get the usual moodiness I have. My back is hurting and I do have a headache. But the headache could be from lack of sleep the past 3 nights. The back pain comes and goes. I also have spotting 2-3 days before AF, every month. No sign of spotting either. I hope my body is not playing a mean trick on me. AF is due today. I've never been late.
> 
> I hope its not too. My body has been playing tricks with me for the last 6 months but this month I haven't felt anything but sore heavy bb's no cramps like I've had every month before around this time, my back always hurts so I can't use that as a sign so not sure for me I just want to say I feel diff this month I don't know I don't want to get my hopes up as I've been wrong many times before.Click to expand...

Sounds to me like you might be seeing a BFP monday!


----------



## butterworth

kytti said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Well, I always break out BAD a week before AF. It did not happen this time. I also start cramping quite a few days before AF, no cramps. I also did not get the usual moodiness I have. My back is hurting and I do have a headache. But the headache could be from lack of sleep the past 3 nights. The back pain comes and goes. I also have spotting 2-3 days before AF, every month. No sign of spotting either. I hope my body is not playing a mean trick on me. AF is due today. I've never been late.
> 
> I hope its not too. My body has been playing tricks with me for the last 6 months but this month I haven't felt anything but sore heavy bb's no cramps like I've had every month before around this time, my back always hurts so I can't use that as a sign so not sure for me I just want to say I feel diff this month I don't know I don't want to get my hopes up as I've been wrong many times before.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds to me like you might be seeing a BFP monday!Click to expand...

I hopes so for the both of us no poas till monday


----------



## kytti

I'm not if you're not!!!


----------



## butterworth

kytti said:


> I'm not if you're not!!!

cross my fingers and hope to die stick a needle in my eye I won't poas


----------



## FragileDoll

The witch left the town for me - going to start BDing tomorrow onwards. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> The witch left the town for me - going to start BDing tomorrow onwards. :happydance::happydance:

have fun with lots and lots of bd'ing this month sending lots of positive :dust: to you.


----------



## Zaney

gotta be done FragileDoll lol :)


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> The witch left the town for me - going to start BDing tomorrow onwards. :happydance::happydance:
> 
> have fun with lots and lots of bd'ing this month sending lots of positive :dust: to you.Click to expand...

DH is so excited - he never seems to be disappointed whenever I get a BFP for him it's another month full of :sex: :sex: 

:rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> gotta be done FragileDoll lol :)

Okay like I said I'll just let it happen for this month - I am not on any pills except for my prenatal vitamins. I'm also thinking to start EPO in Dec-Jan, we will be off TTC for awhile after this month and start trying again in Dec-Jan. 

I'm also not tracking what CD I am/will be - when we BD. :happydance:


----------



## butterworth

mine is the same but we love bd'ng no matter if ttc or not and I want to make sure he still feels the love if ya know what I mean even after I get that bfp so he doesn't feel like I used him for sperm all these years


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> mine is the same but we love bd'ng no matter if ttc or not and I want to make sure he still feels the love if ya know what I mean even after I get that bfp so he doesn't feel like I used him for sperm all these years

Yes I know what you mean - we love DTD too. Even I'm not changing after I get a BFP!


----------



## FragileDoll

Was wondering where on earth are Jen, Loz and Tiff? Didn't see them on for a while.


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> gotta be done FragileDoll lol :)
> 
> Okay like I said I'll just let it happen for this month - I am not on any pills except for my prenatal vitamins. I'm also thinking to start EPO in Dec-Jan, we will be off TTC for awhile after this month and start trying again in Dec-Jan.
> 
> I'm also not tracking what CD I am/will be - when we BD. :happydance:Click to expand...

thats what I'm on just the prenatals and I don't ever tell him when I think I'm ov'ing but this month its like he felt the pressure to get me pg cuz alot of the time it was him asking to bd and telling me to stay still and keep my leg up in the air longer


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> Was wondering where on earth are Jen, Loz and Tiff? Didn't see them on for a while.

I think Tiff went to her sisters birthday party


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> gotta be done FragileDoll lol :)
> 
> Okay like I said I'll just let it happen for this month - I am not on any pills except for my prenatal vitamins. I'm also thinking to start EPO in Dec-Jan, we will be off TTC for awhile after this month and start trying again in Dec-Jan.
> 
> I'm also not tracking what CD I am/will be - when we BD. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> thats what I'm on just the prenatals and I don't ever tell him when I think I'm ov'ing but this month its like he felt the pressure to get me pg cuz alot of the time it was him asking to bd and telling me to stay still and keep my leg up in the air longerClick to expand...

Aww, so cute! Even my DH asks me to lay for 30 minutes after BD - when I try to get up he pulls me back and says, "Babe, behave." :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Was wondering where on earth are Jen, Loz and Tiff? Didn't see them on for a while.
> 
> I think Tiff went to her sisters birthday partyClick to expand...

I see, Greer is also away for a while due to her mother's surgery this friday. Praying for her mom, hope everything goes well. She said she'll be back once they start TTC again.


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> gotta be done FragileDoll lol :)
> 
> Okay like I said I'll just let it happen for this month - I am not on any pills except for my prenatal vitamins. I'm also thinking to start EPO in Dec-Jan, we will be off TTC for awhile after this month and start trying again in Dec-Jan.
> 
> I'm also not tracking what CD I am/will be - when we BD. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> thats what I'm on just the prenatals and I don't ever tell him when I think I'm ov'ing but this month its like he felt the pressure to get me pg cuz alot of the time it was him asking to bd and telling me to stay still and keep my leg up in the air longerClick to expand...
> 
> Aww, so cute! Even my DH asks me to lay for 30 minutes after BD - when I try to get up he pulls me back and says, "Babe, behave." :rofl:Click to expand...

we were not on the same page about ttc when I first stopped taking bc a year ago he was kinda scared about being a father its been the last few months that I started to see more of a want from him then earlier on in this journey


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> gotta be done FragileDoll lol :)
> 
> Okay like I said I'll just let it happen for this month - I am not on any pills except for my prenatal vitamins. I'm also thinking to start EPO in Dec-Jan, we will be off TTC for awhile after this month and start trying again in Dec-Jan.
> 
> I'm also not tracking what CD I am/will be - when we BD. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> thats what I'm on just the prenatals and I don't ever tell him when I think I'm ov'ing but this month its like he felt the pressure to get me pg cuz alot of the time it was him asking to bd and telling me to stay still and keep my leg up in the air longerClick to expand...
> 
> Aww, so cute! Even my DH asks me to lay for 30 minutes after BD - when I try to get up he pulls me back and says, "Babe, behave." :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> we were not on the same page about ttc when I first stopped taking bc a year ago he was kinda scared about being a father its been the last few months that I started to see more of a want from him then earlier on in this journeyClick to expand...

Oh I can so relate. DH and I were NTNP since March - first he just threw away the most rude words on me saying, he do not want a baby just yet. I know he had his reasons - but it annoyed me for some extent. This month I noticed changes in him - I know he wants a baby next year and he w'll happy if I get my BFP like around Dec-Jan than now. That's why I'm not even thinking or trying this month either.


----------



## butterworth

well ladies I think I'm going to sign off for tonight have a bath and maybe some bd'ing aswell I know its to late to make a diff but af isn't here so why not have a good night ladies and I will update in the am if af shows or not but I promise I wont test till monday I wont even buy one till I get off work monday night at 7pm


----------



## kytti

butterworth said:


> well ladies I think I'm going to sign off for tonight have a bath and maybe some bd'ing aswell I know its to late to make a diff but af isn't here so why not have a good night ladies and I will update in the am if af shows or not but I promise I wont test till monday I wont even buy one till I get off work monday night at 7pm

Keep me posted!


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> well ladies I think I'm going to sign off for tonight have a bath and maybe some bd'ing aswell I know its to late to make a diff but af isn't here so why not have a good night ladies and I will update in the am if af shows or not but I promise I wont test till monday I wont even buy one till I get off work monday night at 7pm

Have a good night, hun. Will wait on an update from you. :dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

I'm baccck! What's going on?! Is my list [email protected]!


----------



## emilyanne

*Think everyone else might have gone off to bed hun.... 

How are you tonight? 

*


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh I'm good emily, very tired myself so I think I'm heading to bed. Ill catch up tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> Oh I'm good emily, very tired myself so I think I'm heading to bed. Ill catch up tomorrow! :hugs:

*Ya im doing the same.... Im soooo sleepy now! *


----------



## skweek35

Am I really the first one up?? and its almost 11am!!! 
Come on you sleepy heads. 

Or are you all enjoying :sex: this morning?? hehe


----------



## Jemma0717

are we already losing everyone here? :( first time I woke up with nothing to read except what I missed yesterday


----------



## kytti

I have to take a break from here. My temps got lower this morning so I tested even though I said I would wait until Monday, the line is lighter than yesterday and not visible at all in a photo. I'm probably having a chemical so I have to wait for AF. I will update everyone when I have an answer. If no AF tomorrow I am calling my doctor for opinion on if I should get blood work or not. Wishing everyone tons of baby dust... xo


----------



## butterworth

hi ladies I have some sad news af started today for me which sucks I don't cry most months when she does show up but I did a little cry alone last night in my basement hubby came down to check on me and tried to make me feel better kinda worked. Well at least I didn't spend money on a pg test so that a plus


----------



## Zaney

Tiff i have been logging in often and also see no replies but i aint going nowhere lol....just spending some time with the kids i have haha....hope ur well

Kytii dont lose hope yet...some tests dont get darker at all....and some people will have light lines everytime they test....if u wanna show us the pic we can see what we can see and may help with u worrying....we look at it differntly 2 u hun xx


----------



## Zaney

sorry butterworth, i know it dont seem great right now but stay positive for this month...dont lose heart yet xx


----------



## butterworth

kytti said:


> I have to take a break from here. My temps got lower this morning so I tested even though I said I would wait until Monday, the line is lighter than yesterday and not visible at all in a photo. I'm probably having a chemical so I have to wait for AF. I will update everyone when I have an answer. If no AF tomorrow I am calling my doctor for opinion on if I should get blood work or not. Wishing everyone tons of baby dust... xo

its ok i forgive you I didn't have to test af showed 45 mins after my bath last night 1 day early. your still late and still showing faint lines so stay positive you might just need a blood test that was the only way my sister showed a + test


----------



## butterworth

Zaney said:


> sorry butterworth, i know it dont seem great right now but stay positive for this month...dont lose heart yet xx

I'm still positive and I don't usually cry when I see af but she showed up early again for the second month in a row I don't think it would have bothered me much if I woke up this am to see her. just hoping she leaves soon so i can start bd'ing again


----------



## Zaney

thats how ya should be thinkin dont let af get in ya way of ya dreams....:) x


----------



## butterworth

Zaney said:


> thats how ya should be thinkin dont let af get in ya way of ya dreams....:) x

I wont the day I see a + pg test I think I'll faint or I wont believe it one or the other. I still have faith it will happen and I think its going to be this year still hoping before dec like sept we will see


----------



## Jemma0717

Ladies, lets *try* and stay positive. We can't let AF get us down each month because stressing does NOT help with trying to conceive. You want a very healthy, mature egg. 

Andrea, I am very sorry with what's happening...not too sure what's going on but seems odd. Don't lose hope yet hun. Give it time. And if it's not what we want it to be, IT WILL HAPPEN when it's suppose to. I know you don't want to hear that but hun we are all here for you and are going to cheer everyone on. Please put a smile on. For me?


----------



## butterworth

thanks tiff I always try to stay positive but some months can be more difficult then others this was my difficult month but I'm better know it was just last night I think it might have been because I wanted some lovins from hunny and af got in the way


----------



## butterworth

well ladies I'm off to the park today boat show going on and I feel like some cotton candy so I'll be off for a few hours I might be on later


----------



## emilyanne

*Im so sorry kytti, I hope everything goes ok 

Oh butterworth Im so sorry for you too hunnie  Glad your staying positive though*


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> I'm baccck! What's going on?! Is my list [email protected]!

Yeah Rachel was first on your list - She got her BFP yesterday, you would like to check the BFP Announcement section.


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> hi ladies I have some sad news af started today for me which sucks I don't cry most months when she does show up but I did a little cry alone last night in my basement hubby came down to check on me and tried to make me feel better kinda worked. Well at least I didn't spend money on a pg test so that a plus

Sorry AF got you this month, hun. Sending all my best wishes for this month! :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello ladies - went shopping today. Both threads seems dead for few days - comeon change your mood ladies. :cry:


----------



## Jemma0717

I'm here I'm here!!!! Lol I was pretty sick for couple days then had a bday party yesterday but am good now and sitting home bored. Af is slowing down. Can't wait to :sex:


----------



## emilyanne

*Hi everyone  yesterday was a nice (but stressful) day..... my DB had his kids..... I am only ment to be there for a couple of hours (according to the court) but DB had a fit (he suffers with etxreamly bad migrains) so I had to come home earlier then Im ment to, to help with the kids..... he went and had a nap which left me with the two of them for a couple of hours, I think its helped build a stronger bond between me and his little ones  so that was really nice  Im just hoping beyond all hope that it doesnt make us look bad in court..... I dont know what else we could have done, so we had no other option..... I really hope everything goes ok now.....*


----------



## kytti

I am sorry I have not posted much. I am so nervous, scared, anxious... etc. I will be much more talkative when I find out what is going on with me. At this point I will welcome AF as long as it's an answer.


----------



## Jemma0717

Hopefully things are ok emily....not sure how the courts work over there. 

Kytti...all understandable. Try and keep in touch. I miss our coochie talks :D


----------



## emilyanne

*Thanks hun, honestly its not the courts that would have the big problem, it would be DB ex..... which is the only reason we have to go through the courts...... I just wish we could all get along and not have to use the courts at all  but I dont see that happening..... It would be soooo much better if we all could.....*


----------



## kytti

Coochie!! Still makes me laugh despite my sadness and frustration. I took another Internet cheapie test and the faint lines are still there.......


----------



## Jemma0717

emilyanne said:


> *Thanks hun, honestly its not the courts that would have the big problem, it would be DB ex..... which is the only reason we have to go through the courts...... I just wish we could all get along and not have to use the courts at all  but I dont see that happening..... It would be soooo much better if we all could.....*

Oh I am sure. Sorry you have to deal with that stress....I couldn't imagine. You shouldn't have to. How old are the kids?


----------



## emilyanne

*If there is still a line there is still a chance kytti Im really hoping it all works out ok for you hun *


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> Coochie!! Still makes me laugh despite my sadness and frustration. I took another Internet cheapie test and the faint lines are still there.......

And the FRER says not pregnant? I am so confused with all of this. Tomorrow needs to come so you can talk to a doctor


----------



## emilyanne

*He has a little boy (Leo) thats 6 and a little girl (Ella) thats 8. They really are such great kids too.... *


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> I'm here I'm here!!!! Lol I was pretty sick for couple days then had a bday party yesterday but am good now and sitting home bored. Af is slowing down. Can't wait to :sex:

No more AF for me - the witch left yesterday. When the witch is leaving for you?


----------



## kytti

Anyone else see it?

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/ic2.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/ic1.jpg


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> *Hi everyone  yesterday was a nice (but stressful) day..... my DB had his kids..... I am only ment to be there for a couple of hours (according to the court) but DB had a fit (he suffers with etxreamly bad migrains) so I had to come home earlier then Im ment to, to help with the kids..... he went and had a nap which left me with the two of them for a couple of hours, I think its helped build a stronger bond between me and his little ones  so that was really nice  Im just hoping beyond all hope that it doesnt make us look bad in court..... I dont know what else we could have done, so we had no other option..... I really hope everything goes ok now.....*

Hey Emily, Hope everything goes well. :hugs: How are you feeling today?


----------



## Jemma0717

emilyanne said:


> *He has a little boy (Leo) thats 6 and a little girl (Ella) thats 8. They really are such great kids too.... *

Wow,...I am sure you know this but DB ex needs to get over her BS


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> Anyone else see it?
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/ic2.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/ic1.jpg

OMG Andrea....they are getting darker...not lighter!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I'm here I'm here!!!! Lol I was pretty sick for couple days then had a bday party yesterday but am good now and sitting home bored. Af is slowing down. Can't wait to :sex:
> 
> No more AF for me - the witch left yesterday. When the witch is leaving for you?Click to expand...

Prob tomorrow or Tuesday


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> I am sorry I have not posted much. I am so nervous, scared, anxious... etc. I will be much more talkative when I find out what is going on with me. At this point I will welcome AF as long as it's an answer.

DONT BE!! Did you take any more tests today? if yes, then did it looked anyway better than yesterday's? Only one more day wait for you and we'll finally know the results hun. :dust:


----------



## kytti

But my first response tests are not!!!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Hopefully things are ok emily....not sure how the courts work over there.
> 
> Kytti...all understandable. Try and keep in touch. I miss our coochie talks :D

OH - I miss all those crazy talkies all the way.


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> Anyone else see it?
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/ic2.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/ic1.jpg

Andrea - I see those faint lines on these tests too again.


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I'm here I'm here!!!! Lol I was pretty sick for couple days then had a bday party yesterday but am good now and sitting home bored. Af is slowing down. Can't wait to :sex:
> 
> No more AF for me - the witch left yesterday. When the witch is leaving for you?Click to expand...
> 
> Prob tomorrow or TuesdayClick to expand...

Good luck have tons of :sex: :winkwink::winkwink:

Are you trying anything different this cycle? How's your mood today, still feeling sick?


----------



## kytti

One more

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/ic3.jpg


----------



## emilyanne

*kytti that line is as clear as day to me! I hope it gets darker soon! 

FragileDoll, Im just soooo stressed that everythings just going to go wrong now..... DB ex just has a way of making things harder.....

Jemma0717, yes I know very well hun.... She is already married to a nice bloke ( we get on with her new husband... lol) and has a baby with him as well, she just seems to want to make things as difficult as possible, which is making our life and her childrens life harder.... I think its just sad.....*


----------



## emilyanne

kytti said:


> One more
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/ic3.jpg

*That one deff looks darker hunnie! *


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> One more
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/ic3.jpg

WHOA there! That's even more clearer and darker! Dont give up yet! I see some good news coming your way, hun. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kytti

I am calling my doctor's office first thing tomorrow morning. I demand a blood test for my sanity.


----------



## emilyanne

kytti said:


> I am calling my doctor's office first thing tomorrow morning. I demand a blood test for my sanity.

*I think you should hunnie but those tests look really good to me *


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> *kytti that line is as clear as day to me! I hope it gets darker soon!
> 
> FragileDoll, Im just soooo stressed that everythings just going to go wrong now..... DB ex just has a way of making things harder.....
> 
> Jemma0717, yes I know very well hun.... She is already married to a nice bloke ( we get on with her new husband... lol) and has a baby with him as well, she just seems to want to make things as difficult as possible, which is making our life and her childrens life harder.... I think its just sad.....*

Emily, I know how you must be feelin. Just try not to stress yourself - it can become a barrier for TTC women like us. Stay positive - I see you are a very brave and strong woman going through so much! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I'm here I'm here!!!! Lol I was pretty sick for couple days then had a bday party yesterday but am good now and sitting home bored. Af is slowing down. Can't wait to :sex:
> 
> No more AF for me - the witch left yesterday. When the witch is leaving for you?Click to expand...
> 
> Prob tomorrow or TuesdayClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck have tons of :sex: :winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> Are you trying anything different this cycle? How's your mood today, still feeling sick?Click to expand...

Just the EPO which is new to me. I wanted to try the pills Laine was talking about but haven't bought them yet. I have always done the legs in the air after :sex: so I will continue that....otherwise nothing else. MAYBE try OPK's but not sure. I doubt I will because it will stress me out


----------



## Jemma0717

Andrea....we need to get this BFP. I will be scared though...my list...WAS a joke. But it's turning out to be real?!


----------



## kytti

Whether it's a chemical or what I don't know but there is a frickin' line and I don't even have to squint to see it.


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> I am calling my doctor's office first thing tomorrow morning. I demand a blood test for my sanity.

You're absolutely sane there girly - I feel that you're actually shocked at your BFP and still couldn't believe your eyes and don't want to believe it until you get a written note from a doctor that says, YES ANDREA YOU ARE EXPECTING. :haha::hugs::hugs::happydance:


----------



## emilyanne

*FragileDoll thanks hun, i do try not to stress too much.... either way the damage is done now, nothing I can do to change it.....*


----------



## kytti

FragileDoll said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> I am calling my doctor's office first thing tomorrow morning. I demand a blood test for my sanity.
> 
> You're absolutely sane there girly - I feel that you're actually shocked at your BFP and still couldn't believe your eyes and don't want to believe it until you get a written note from a doctor that says, YES ANDREA YOU ARE EXPECTING. :haha::hugs::hugs::happydance:Click to expand...

:haha: Seriously!! I might just show up at my doctor's office the second they open without even asking and demand a blood test!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kytti said:
> 
> 
> I am calling my doctor's office first thing tomorrow morning. I demand a blood test for my sanity.
> 
> You're absolutely sane there girly - I feel that you're actually shocked at your BFP and still couldn't believe your eyes and don't want to believe it until you get a written note from a doctor that says, YES ANDREA YOU ARE EXPECTING. :haha::hugs::hugs::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Seriously!! I might just show up at my doctor's office the second they open without even asking and demand a blood test!!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

I would hahaha


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I'm here I'm here!!!! Lol I was pretty sick for couple days then had a bday party yesterday but am good now and sitting home bored. Af is slowing down. Can't wait to :sex:
> 
> No more AF for me - the witch left yesterday. When the witch is leaving for you?Click to expand...
> 
> Prob tomorrow or TuesdayClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck have tons of :sex: :winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> Are you trying anything different this cycle? How's your mood today, still feeling sick?Click to expand...
> 
> Just the EPO which is new to me. I wanted to try the pills Laine was talking about but haven't bought them yet. I have always done the legs in the air after :sex: so I will continue that....otherwise nothing else. MAYBE try OPK's but not sure. I doubt I will because it will stress me outClick to expand...

I'm doing the same, only EPO and prenatals. I didn't get the vitamins Laine suggested either just yet - but will get them soon within 2-3 months! I don't use OPKs - it's a mess and leaves one stressing more than usual. Giving positive a few hours and not after a little while later so I don't bother. And I even feel it's a waste of money and I'd be flashing my money in the toilet if I get a BFN even after doing all those messies around. :rofl: It will make me mad because I hate seeing BFNs - I also hate the feeling of wasting money on a HPT when I get a BFN wishing I hadn't and saved the money instead and bought some chocolates for me instead of those stupid tests. :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I'm here I'm here!!!! Lol I was pretty sick for couple days then had a bday party yesterday but am good now and sitting home bored. Af is slowing down. Can't wait to :sex:
> 
> No more AF for me - the witch left yesterday. When the witch is leaving for you?Click to expand...
> 
> Prob tomorrow or TuesdayClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck have tons of :sex: :winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> Are you trying anything different this cycle? How's your mood today, still feeling sick?Click to expand...
> 
> Just the EPO which is new to me. I wanted to try the pills Laine was talking about but haven't bought them yet. I have always done the legs in the air after :sex: so I will continue that....otherwise nothing else. MAYBE try OPK's but not sure. I doubt I will because it will stress me outClick to expand...
> 
> I'm doing the same, only EPO and prenatals. I didn't get the vitamins Laine suggested either just yet - but will get them soon within 2-3 months! I don't use OPKs - it's a mess and leaves one stressing more than usual. Giving positive a few hours and not after a little while later so I don't bother. And I even feel it's a waste of money and I'd be flashing my money in the toilet if I get a BFN even after doing all those messies around. :rofl: It will make me mad because I hate seeing BFNs - I also hate the feeling of wasting money on a HPT when I get a BFN wishing I hadn't and saved the money instead and bought some chocolates for me instead of those stupid tests. :rofl:Click to expand...

haha so true. Looks like you and I are on the same track then.....!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Andrea....we need to get this BFP. I will be scared though...my list...WAS a joke. But it's turning out to be real?!

You're list is turning out to be real - I am really looking forward to see Andrea's "real" BFP according to her. Otherwise, I'm personally convinced with her current BFPs. She isn't that matters!


----------



## kytti

I might buy a digital test...... use it tomorrow morning, then call my doctor if it says not pregnant. But I don't know if I have the courage to do it! I might just have them poke a needle in me!


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> *FragileDoll thanks hun, i do try not to stress too much.... either way the damage is done now, nothing I can do to change it.....*

Aww I feel for ya. True, we can't change something that had already been done but we can make our future better seeing the consequences and prepare ourselves for the better and worst. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> I might buy a digital test...... use it tomorrow morning, then call my doctor if it says not pregnant. But I don't know if I have the courage to do it! I might just have them poke a needle in me!

Well you have to bring on that courage for the state of your mind and to relax yourself. You'll probably be calmed down once you get the results whether or not in favor - it's just the anxiety that making you go through all these and negative thoughts right now!


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *FragileDoll thanks hun, i do try not to stress too much.... either way the damage is done now, nothing I can do to change it.....*
> 
> Aww I feel for ya. True, we can't change something that had already been done but we can make our future better seeing the consequences and prepare ourselves for the better and worst. :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

*Well Im trying to be positive about it.... there is nothing I can do about any bad from it, but it gave me more time with the kids and helped build a stronger bond between me and the kids.... so I guess in that respect it was a good thing *


----------



## Jemma0717

Andrea can I post those inverted pics here?


----------



## kytti

Yes, of course. :) Here is my far away photo! LOL!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/IMG_5502.jpg


----------



## Jemma0717

Ladies, I inverted these for her even tho there was no need to lol it's a clear BFP

https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/KYTTI312.jpg
https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/KYTTI212.jpg
https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/KYTTI12.jpg


----------



## kytti

You should invert the one with the dots, that would be fun. LOL!


----------



## Jemma0717

I will! Give me a img code


----------



## kytti

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/IMG_5502.jpg


----------



## Jemma0717

https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/Kytti512.jpg

WHERE IS EVERYONE?!


----------



## kytti

Ok that one is really fun!


----------



## Jemma0717

Ladies where are you!?!?! :flower: :thumbup: :happydance: :dance: :friends: :headspin: :smug: :icecream: :coolio: :wohoo: :cloud9:


----------



## Jemma0717

I can't find my list anywhere....when/where did I post that?


----------



## emilyanne

*Im still here hun lol 

here your list 

Originally Posted by Jemma0717 
You ladies are going to think I am weird but I gave everyone except purplelilly a number and did an online # generator and here is the order of finding out BFP's...this is nothing but a joke just fyi but I am weird like that:

Rachel
Andrea
Carla
Loz
Sandy
Ana
Zara
Jen
Greer
Tiff
Laine
Amanda
Emily

*


----------



## Jemma0717

Alright Carla, you're neeeexxxtt!!!! :D


----------



## kytti

Don't check me off yet! No jinxing allowed!!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Ok ok sorry Andrea, I am just a little excited...and want that list to move. DO YOU SEE WHERE I AM ON THE LIST? 






OOk rant over, I am done being selfish


----------



## pip squeek

I'm hear been very busy today.

Kytti that line looks darker to me it has to be a bfp.

How is everyone?


----------



## kytti

LOL!!! Aww... I hope I can move the list along for you. I really do. You girls are going to laugh but I talked to (the baby?) last night. I told him/her it was okay to let go and move on if he or she wasn't strong enough for whatever reason but that they were more than welcome to stay and wait for a loving family in 9 months.


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh tiff bet you will get your bfp before me

Hope your well


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> LOL!!! Aww... I hope I can move the list along for you. I really do. You girls are going to laugh but I talked to (the baby?) last night. I told him/her it was okay to let go and move on if he or she wasn't strong enough for whatever reason but that they were more than welcome to stay and wait for a loving family in 9 months.

ohhh that's soooo cute! Please be a sticky bean baby :)


----------



## Jemma0717

pip squeek said:


> Ohh tiff bet you will get your bfp before me
> 
> Hope your well

Thank you, I feel a lot better today :) But....I did have a few drinks lastnight...a few too many :wine: oops!


----------



## pip squeek

Ahh glad you feel better.

Yeah I had a couple of glasses of wine night he he was nice to relax tho


----------



## Zaney

kytti said:


> LOL!!! Aww... I hope I can move the list along for you. I really do. You girls are going to laugh but I talked to (the baby?) last night. I told him/her it was okay to let go and move on if he or she wasn't strong enough for whatever reason but that they were more than welcome to stay and wait for a loving family in 9 months.

thats 1 of the most sweetest things i have ever heard....u deserve this ya know....i know all of us here do but if its ur time its ur time and looking at them tests and seeing the 1 on spotty background!!....i think ur good hun and hope it sticks and im sure it will....just for ya sanity if i got that i would be jumping and excited i do see the lines!! xx


----------



## kytti

I really hope baby hangs on! I told you I had a feeling it was a boy and I read somewhere online that sometimes boys are "late implanters" that would be crazy if this were the case!!!! My lazy little boy! :haha:


----------



## Zaney

just signed in and had 2 read several pages,,,,,still freeky with ur list Tiff haha...all the rest infront of me better get there two lines this month!!..cos im hoping for this month haha


----------



## kytti

Zara, thank you for the sweet words! All of you deserve your BFPs. NOW!


----------



## Zaney

thanks i hope i get it soon but i am lucky that my hubby is now being tested and getting to see a gyn....so if all fails this month i got a good chance of something with the gyn....but hopefully it will come up trumps this month and wont need the gyn haha....

and ur welcome Andrea :) x


----------



## pip squeek

Hope we get a few more bfp's this month. 

Oh kitty I'm so please for you hope it a very sticky bean x


----------



## kytti

Thanks girls!!! Prayers, happy thoughts, sticky bean dust and all that is WELCOME here! I'm not calling it a BFP just yet.... I think I need better confirmation since one test brand is a yes while the other is a 'probably not' .. stupid first response! First response my big fat butt.


----------



## pip squeek

I'm not on the list if I were I should be at the end lol


----------



## emilyanne

*You can take my spot lol I dont mind lol  Im happy to be last as long as I get there in the end  *


----------



## kytti

Going off topic for 1 minute because my dog is SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/IMG_2143.jpg


----------



## emilyanne

*OH the doggy is sooo sweet! what breed is it hunnie? *


----------



## pip squeek

Your rite it dont matter where we are on the list we will all get there in the end.

Would be freeky if they were all rite tho


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/Kytti512.jpg
> 
> WHERE IS EVERYONE?!

OMFG - That's a BFP without a doubt now!!!


----------



## kytti

She is mostly Boston Terrier but mixed with something but we have no idea what that other something is. She has the boston colors/ears.. etc.. but her eyes aren't super buggy and she is a little bigger!


----------



## pip squeek

OMB kitty that is so cute whats it's name? I love dogs


----------



## kytti

I want to make a pregnancy ticker so bad but I don't want to jinx anything!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Ladies where are you!?!?! :flower: :thumbup: :happydance: :dance: :friends: :headspin: :smug: :icecream: :coolio: :wohoo: :cloud9:

I'm here - was away for dinner. GOSH - I'm celebrating that 3rd BFP on our thread and getting drunk tonight! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :rofl:


----------



## kytti

Her name is Daisy! :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> *Im still here hun lol
> 
> here your list
> 
> Originally Posted by Jemma0717
> You ladies are going to think I am weird but I gave everyone except purplelilly a number and did an online # generator and here is the order of finding out BFP's...this is nothing but a joke just fyi but I am weird like that:
> 
> Rachel
> Andrea
> Carla
> Loz
> Sandy
> Ana
> Zara
> Jen
> Greer
> Tiff
> Laine
> Amanda
> Emily
> 
> *

Tiff, 3 down 11 to go on your list!! I'd say that again - have you ever thought to be a psychic. :brat::brat::brat::headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> I'm hear been very busy today.
> 
> Kytti that line looks darker to me it has to be a bfp.
> 
> How is everyone?

Hey there, Sammi. All good here - how are you feeling?


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> LOL!!! Aww... I hope I can move the list along for you. I really do. You girls are going to laugh but I talked to (the baby?) last night. I told him/her it was okay to let go and move on if he or she wasn't strong enough for whatever reason but that they were more than welcome to stay and wait for a loving family in 9 months.

Aww that's so sweet. Sending heaps of sticky dust your way, hun. :dust:


----------



## pip squeek

She is adorable kitty


----------



## emilyanne

kytti said:


> She is mostly Boston Terrier but mixed with something but we have no idea what that other something is. She has the boston colors/ears.. etc.. but her eyes aren't super buggy and she is a little bigger!

*Thats so sweet hunnie, I have a staffy.... hes sweet when he wants to be lol *


----------



## kytti

Thanks! I love my doggie! We got her from a rescue last July.


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> I really hope baby hangs on! I told you I had a feeling it was a boy and I read somewhere online that sometimes boys are "late implanters" that would be crazy if this were the case!!!! My lazy little boy! :haha:

I REALLY REALLY WISH AND HOPE that's the case. 

On the other note this reminds me of something I do when I lay down for 30-45 minutes after BD. I put a pillow under my butt and yell, "SWIM BOYS SWIM" and DH cheers for me too. :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

omg Sammi....I can't believe you're not on there. I just took the names from pg 1 so we will blame it on Ana.....hahahaha jk!


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> just signed in and had 2 read several pages,,,,,still freeky with ur list Tiff haha...all the rest infront of me better get there two lines this month!!..cos im hoping for this month haha

Hoping to get all the BFPs on Tiff's list this month including the next making us all BUMP BUDDIES all together at the same time. :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> Going off topic for 1 minute because my dog is SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/IMG_2143.jpg

Aww, bless! 

Cute dog Andrea.


----------



## kytti

We need TONS of BFPs I agree. I think everyone needs to catch the eggie this month!


----------



## kytti

FragileDoll said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Going off topic for 1 minute because my dog is SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/IMG_2143.jpg
> 
> Aww, bless!
> 
> Cute dog Andrea.Click to expand...

Awww hehehe thanks! She is super sweet!!!!


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll and Kytti that would be awesome! lol


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> omg Sammi....I can't believe you're not on there. I just took the names from pg 1 so we will blame it on Ana.....hahahaha jk!

Hahaha - I'll take the blame. You can re-add any name(s) you want in your list now, Tiff. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Carla - doesn't matter last or first, we'll stick together as long as we are here. And remember the prediction is not monthly wise it's like, "who's next" - and it mean we can get more than one BFP in a month. We already got 3! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pip squeek

Oh no I dont want to blame anyone I dint know this list was about. Prob my falt I never came on this thread I always used the other one


----------



## kytti

All Tiff has to do is generate a number for you based on how many are in the list so far.... I think? And then plug you in although you'd bump someone down one!


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> Oh no I dont want to blame anyone I dint know this list was about. Prob my falt I never came on this thread I always used the other one

Sammi, can I have you ticker bbcode? So that I could add your ticker on the main page.


----------



## pip squeek

Oh gosh I don't want to be bumping people down


----------



## pip squeek

Oh tiff did my ticker because I'm using my phone. I think I need to change it my cycle length has changed


----------



## Jemma0717

What's your cycle #'s Sammi?

Here's the updated list:

Rachel
Andrea
Carla
Loz
Sandy
Ana
Zara
Jen
Greer
Sammi----bumps me down. go figure!! hahaha
Tiff
Laine
Amanda
Emily


----------



## kytti

It doesn't matter what order you are in the list because everyone is getting BFPs next round, right? ;)


----------



## Jemma0717

Right!


----------



## pip squeek

It 32 days tiff thank you very much.

Ohh I'm sorry tiff for bumping you down


----------



## FragileDoll

Whoa - how you do that Tiff?


----------



## pip squeek

Oh kitty I hope your rite lol that would be nice


----------



## FragileDoll

Sammi can I have your ticker bbcode hun?


----------



## kytti

I wish I could make my new ticker now but if I do it will probably jinx everything and tomorrow it'll be another B F N ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## FragileDoll

I hope Christina and Rachel shows up so that I could ask them if they want their TTC tickers to be changed to Pregnancy ones on there.


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Sammi can I have your ticker bbcode hun?

I'll get it for you. Sammi what's your luteal phase? And when was your last period?


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Whoa - how you do that Tiff?

It's just completely random. That's why I think it's super super weird that it was right in the beginning :wacko:


----------



## pip squeek

How do I get you that? Tiff created my ticker for me


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> I wish I could make my new ticker now but if I do it will probably jinx everything and tomorrow it'll be another B F N ! ! ! ! ! !

Andrea - we know we have to change your ticker soon. So we'll change it upon your request - whenever you want us to till you're convinced. :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Sammi can I have your ticker bbcode hun?
> 
> I'll get it for you. Sammi what's your luteal phase? And when was your last period?Click to expand...

Thanks, hun. xx


----------



## kytti

If I can go in tomorrow for blood work I should get the results either late that afternoon or Tuesday. I would buy a digital but I am terrified of seeing "not pregnant"...


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Whoa - how you do that Tiff?
> 
> It's just completely random. That's why I think it's super super weird that it was right in the beginning :wacko:Click to expand...

Really freaky!


----------



## pip squeek

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Whoa - how you do that Tiff?
> 
> It's just completely random. That's why I think it's super super weird that it was right in the beginning :wacko:Click to expand...

It's about 14 I think tiff. My last period was the 5th July


----------



## Jemma0717

Deleted.....got your post Sammi :)


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> How do I get you that? Tiff created my ticker for me

Okay, Sammi then tell us your Last menstrual periods, cycle length and luteal phase. Either Tiff or I would make one for you - if Tiff does it then she'll give me your ticker bbcode!


----------



## pip squeek

Thank you tiff


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> If I can go in tomorrow for blood work I should get the results either late that afternoon or Tuesday. I would buy a digital but I am terrified of seeing "not pregnant"...

Gotcha, Sammi. I guess Tiff is making one for you! :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

Here:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1309842000z7z32z14.png

>url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com<>img]https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1309842000z7z32z14.png>/img<>/url<


----------



## Jemma0717

pip squeek said:


> Thank you tiff

Very welcome hun :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Andrea - no chance of any BFNs anymore! Stay positive. :dust:


----------



## kytti

I haven't decided which ticker I want to use, if I get to use one. Either the baby ticker that shows the size of them with facts, or the one like these for ovulation.... that I already had.


----------



## pip squeek

Thank you I am 32 days 14 and last period was 5th July thanks for you help girls I cant do anything on my phone


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Here:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1309842000z7z32z14.png
> 
> >url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com<>img]https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1309842000z7z32z14.png>/img<>/url<

Thanks, babe!


----------



## FragileDoll

Updated your ticker on the main page, Sammi. :dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

Andrea when was your last period?


----------



## kytti

July 9th


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> I haven't decided which ticker I want to use, if I get to use one. Either the baby ticker that shows the size of them with facts, or the one like these for ovulation.... that I already had.

To be honest, even I'm confused which pregnancy ticker I'd be using. They'll are so cute! Probably would shove them all in my signature. :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev104pr___.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1310187600z4z1312693200z0.png

https://lbdf.lilypie.com/vFOxm5.png


----------



## kytti

AHHH! Those are so cute!! Dang...... I hope I can use one soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just would hate to use one and then have bad news tomorrow.


----------



## pip squeek

Ahh thank you.

I will add it to the bottom of my page at work tomorrow.


----------



## Jemma0717

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1078f4.aspx


----------



## Jemma0717

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1078f7.aspx


----------



## kytti

Poppyseed!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Jemma0717

Sorry, I am having fun can you tell?


----------



## pip squeek

Oh wow there cute


----------



## kytti

I'll just put all of them in my signature and take up half a page. :blush:


----------



## Jemma0717

Yes, yes you will hahaha I can't wait!


----------



## pip squeek

Gosh there are so many diff ones


----------



## FragileDoll

Can imagine you're having fun, Tiff. I was doing the same just now - different different pregnancy tickers and so they're all adorable!


----------



## FragileDoll

GOSH, having a bad headache.


----------



## FragileDoll

Guess I'll go have some sleep now. Will talk to ya in the morning girlies. Kytti do update us! :dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodnight Ana, feel better! :hugs:


----------



## pip squeek

Good night x


----------



## kytti

Night, hope you feel better!


----------



## Jemma0717

Andrea what does your hubby think?


----------



## kytti

Well he is Mr. Positive Pants! He said if I think positive thoughts it will work out fine. I sent him a text picture today of the test and he definitely sees it and thinks it's a BFP but he doesn't know HOW to think negative. He calls me Negative Nancy all the time!!! :blush:


----------



## Jemma0717

lol well tell him to try and be a woman for a day. Very easy for us to be Negative Nancy's or Debbie Downers.....Anyways, I really do think it's a BFP...it's getting a lot darker


----------



## kytti

I really hope so. I almost went to Wal-Mart and bought some clearblue's but I am just too scared of the result......


----------



## Jemma0717

Maybe you should. I use the Clear Blue Digi's for both my pregnancies and PREGNANT showed instantly....


----------



## Jemma0717

Just wish the last one would have stayed. I tell everyone that was my little girl and I will now never have one...yes, me being negative


----------



## kytti

You will have your little girl I am sure of it..... but you have a beautiful angel watching over you and I am sure you will see HER again ! I am so terrified of the digi it's crazy..... with these super light lines I feel like it is going to say NOPE sorry.... try again.


----------



## Jemma0717

Well I am not saying this in a rude way but if for any reason it's not right (the IC), I think it would be best to know sooner VS later because the longer you wait, the more hurt you will be.

But, tomorrow is Monday and you can go to the dr.


----------



## kytti

Oh I know... and I agree. I mean I told you I am not convinced this is a sticky bean! The tests are just so darn inconclusive! But if I get a big fat not pregnant reading that will stink...... but I guess it will save me a 45 minute trip to Atlanta and a $35 copay. UGH decisions decisions.


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh wow....yeah that's true. Hmmm...well how late is AF? a day?


----------



## kytti

Due yesterday


----------



## kytti

UGH!!! I'm going to the store!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Good choice, let me knoow!!!!


----------



## kytti

I just sprinted to the walgreens and back in record time. I spent more money there but I did not feel like driving all the way to Wal-Mart because I have to PEE!!!!! I am so nervous I am about to be sick. Here comes Negative Nancy, I really think it is going to be negative because if the FRER is not showing a BFP I don't see how this would, because I THINK digis are WAY less sensitive. OMG... ok... here I go........ ugh.


----------



## Jemma0717

:dance::juggle:


----------



## Jemma0717

I can't stop refreshing my page.....


----------



## kytti

:cry: It's not good news..... "not pregnant"


----------



## Jemma0717

:growlmad: :nope: :shrug: :sad2: :hug: :hugs2: :ninja: :gun: :grr:

WTF?!


----------



## kytti

I figured as much though... the line is hardly noticeable on the FRER and I am fairly sure a FRER is more sensitive than a clearblue. I guess I continue to wait.


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah, I really don't get it though. I just don't. Don't lose hope yet. AF still isn't here...


weird thing is, I have seen ppl say that they got their positive on IC and not a good expensive one so.....still lots of hope


----------



## kytti

Yeah.... calling the doctor tomorrow. I know a blood test will give me a definite answer.


----------



## kytti

I took the test apart even though you are not suppose to because some websites say there is always a second line because the test MIGHT also test for LH in your system and there is definitely a stupid second line. :( Guess it means nothing though.


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh wow I didn't know you could take them apart lol hmmm........well I think a blood test is the best solution


----------



## kytti

Yep, it has 2 lines but I guess it doesn't matter!


----------



## Jemma0717

Well I still wouldn't believe a $10 computer...or however much those things are lol


----------



## skweek35

hey ladies, Kytti see the doc tomorrow and have the blood tests done. 
as Jemma says - af is not here yet so always poss. 
You can get a false neg but never a false pos!!!! 
:hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

skweek35 said:


> hey ladies, Kytti see the doc tomorrow and have the blood tests done.
> as Jemma says - af is not here yet so always poss.
> You can get a false neg but never a false pos!!!!
> :hugs:

This is the truuuuthhh!!!


----------



## skweek35

Hope you all have a great week. 

We are away for the week, so will chat again at the end of the week, unless I managed to get internet on my blackberry. 
Have a good week 
:hugs: and :dust: to all


----------



## Jemma0717

Thank you and same to you! Keep in touch when you can and have lots of fun! ;)


----------



## kytti

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/cb.jpg

Stupid digi! Why couldn't you just say this was positive? :(


----------



## Jemma0717

WOW WTH? That's clearly a 2nd line to me......what, wasn't it DARK enough for the damn computer? I am so confused


----------



## kytti

Some people say there is always a second line inside because SOMETIMES it measures for LH which is the ovulation hormone which is apparently in your system all the time. But people are saying their second line was never this dark. WTF?


----------



## butterworth

Andrea that still looks like a positive to me and it looks darker then the cheapies you used which still showed 2 lines to me anyway this one is just a little darker


----------



## kytti

Yes, but it's the inside of the digital and they say there will ALWAYS be a second line on the inside of a digital, for whatever reason. How dark those second lines usually are... I have no idea.


----------



## butterworth

kytti said:


> Yes, but it's the inside of the digital and they say there will ALWAYS be a second line on the inside of a digital, for whatever reason. How dark those second lines usually are... I have no idea.

we will find out tomorrow then. I took a $ store one apart and never saw 2 lines in that one but its was the pink dye one so I don't know if that makes a diff


----------



## kytti

I am praying my doctor can see me tomorrow. I am going to beg to speak to my nurse because she really likes me and I know she would do it for me, even if they were busy....


----------



## butterworth

kytti said:


> I am praying my doctor can see me tomorrow. I am going to beg to speak to my nurse because she really likes me and I know she would do it for me, even if they were busy....

good luck and hope you get results tomorrow and not tues am or its another night of biting your finger nails off.


----------



## kytti

I can confirm I have NO fingernails left.


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> I can confirm I have NO fingernails left.

This is too funny haha :haha:


----------



## butterworth

I'm just waiting for af to pack her bags and leave so I can start baby making again. cd2 and now I have no idea when she will be due next she was early this month my cycles are getting shorter again I started getting a 35 day pattern and now I its going down to a 30-31 day cycle which means ov time is going to be diff


----------



## kytti

I wish I were kidding!!!! But glad I can still be funny nonetheless! I know I've been nothing but a huge roller coaster for everyone in this thread. Sorry to put all of you through this stress with me!!! I hope I am totally not killing the TTC process for you. :(


----------



## butterworth

its ok you just want that positive to be a strong positive I understand I just don't want you to stress anymore it is not good for you and the little bean you could be caring


----------



## butterworth

kytti said:


> I wish I were kidding!!!! But glad I can still be funny nonetheless! I know I've been nothing but a huge roller coaster for everyone in this thread. Sorry to put all of you through this stress with me!!! I hope I am totally not killing the TTC process for you. :(

your not don't worry


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> I wish I were kidding!!!! But glad I can still be funny nonetheless! I know I've been nothing but a huge roller coaster for everyone in this thread. Sorry to put all of you through this stress with me!!! I hope I am totally not killing the TTC process for you. :(

Nope, not me neither. As much as I love my BnB ladies, I can't let ANYTHING stop me from TTC!!! I need this, I need this like now. I needed this yesterday...crap I want a baby damnit!


----------



## kytti

I'm gonna calm down and not post anything else about this am I or am I not nonsense until I get my blood work and results back.


----------



## butterworth

me too I've been waiting a long time for this and I'm not getting any younger but it will happen when it happens. my work is really stressful and I trying to not let ttc stressful too I never knew this ws going to be such a process. My hunny has 2 kids already that we don't get to see much which sucks


----------



## kytti

butterworth said:


> me too I've been waiting a long time for this and I'm not getting any younger but it will happen when it happens. my work is really stressful and I trying to not let ttc stressful too I never knew this ws going to be such a process. My hunny has 2 kids already that we don't get to see much which sucks

I really hope you get your BFP soon. :hugs:


----------



## butterworth

kytti said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> me too I've been waiting a long time for this and I'm not getting any younger but it will happen when it happens. my work is really stressful and I trying to not let ttc stressful too I never knew this ws going to be such a process. My hunny has 2 kids already that we don't get to see much which sucks
> 
> I really hope you get your BFP soon. :hugs:Click to expand...

it will happen for me I know it, its just going to take some time thats all. I saw a psychic this last feb just for fun and she had told me a lot of stuff including that it would take a little while to get pg she thought the pill was still in my system and I had been off bc for a while and that reading was in feb so far not pg so she is right it is taking a while


----------



## kytti

Good things come to those who wait. At least that is what I keep telling myself. I wish I were as strong through the waiting process as all of you seem to be. :(


----------



## butterworth

my show is going to start soon then doing some laundy so talk to ya ladies tomorrow. my 2wk holidays are over I was enjoying these 2 wks off it was some nice me time and I did give my house a nice paint make over


----------



## kytti

Enjoy your night!


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:



> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/cb.jpg
> 
> Stupid digi! Why couldn't you just say this was positive? :(

WOW! another BFP from you, girl! :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

Morning ladies - just woke up and no headache *phew*. :coffee:


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah, right kytti. Go to the doctors and get your results asap! I'd still say it's positive. :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Sandy, really hoping you get your BFP soon. Maybe your BFP is next. :dust: :happydance:


----------



## pip squeek

morning girls

how are you all today?

Oh kitty that defo looks like a bfp get yourself to the docs i will cross my fingers for you. Keep us updated


----------



## Zaney

morning well just gone 12 so afternoon lol...it took me half hour to read through 10 pages haha.....

morning sammi :)

Andrea - hope u r ok.....and have u got other half of test as there r 2 test strips inside....id admit it :blush: i know quite a bit about the clear blue digis....yes 1 strip will have 2 lines like ya said its the lh and its the other stick that i think should have 2 lines also....


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> morning girls
> 
> how are you all today?
> 
> Oh kitty that defo looks like a bfp get yourself to the docs i will cross my fingers for you. Keep us updated

Good here, Sammi. What's up?


----------



## FragileDoll

How are you Zaney?


----------



## Zaney

im good thanx Ana....how r u? just seeing alot of BFP around me hahaha its good tho i am glad for them all....just cant wait till thats me haha....but all i can do is keep trying :) like the rest of us i know haha x


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm good too, thanks hun. Had headache last night so glad it's gone today when I woke up! Hoping to see lots of BFPs this month - I don't I'm getting my BFP this month because DH and I are not seriously trying we are already in a lot of stress due to several things. NTNP for now - I'm out for this month even before trying. :rofl:


----------



## Zaney

hahaha u shouldnt think like that....but then again thats when its likely to happen...cos in a way u dont want it to but ya do if ya know what i mean....and stress is the worst when ttc....ive had so much!....more so than normal but trying not to this month....thats y we r going on little holiday and im gonna relax....rather than worry about what i shouldnt do ie drinking and stuff....im gonna...its like im taking a break but gonna help the process at the same time lol x


----------



## kytti

I wish I had good news to report this morning but I don't. My HPT this morning looks less positive than yesterday, you can barely make out a second line now. I trashed it, not worth a photo. My doctor's office opens in 1 hour and I will call to see if they can help me out with a blood test. I'm hoping they don't tell me to wait it out but there is a good chance they will. Because I have about 10 different posts where people are interested to know what is going on I am going to update my journal first with whatever news I get next, it will be easier that way. So, if you want to know what happens before I update each post individually then stalk my journal, you can see a link to it in my signature. Wish me luck, I'm afraid I need it. I am really trying to give a good name to the phrase, "you're not out until the witch shows" but it's getting hard. I will update again soon.


----------



## Zaney

Andrea thinking of u....and the test can vary no matter if it changes daily u still have hope and keep saying ya phrase and im already storking ya journal ....really hope i see a good post on it with some good news xx


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> hahaha u shouldnt think like that....but then again thats when its likely to happen...cos in a way u dont want it to but ya do if ya know what i mean....and stress is the worst when ttc....ive had so much!....more so than normal but trying not to this month....thats y we r going on little holiday and im gonna relax....rather than worry about what i shouldnt do ie drinking and stuff....im gonna...its like im taking a break but gonna help the process at the same time lol x

Sounds great! when are you going on a holiday then?


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> I wish I had good news to report this morning but I don't. My HPT this morning looks less positive than yesterday, you can barely make out a second line now. I trashed it, not worth a photo. My doctor's office opens in 1 hour and I will call to see if they can help me out with a blood test. I'm hoping they don't tell me to wait it out but there is a good chance they will. Because I have about 10 different posts where people are interested to know what is going on I am going to update my journal first with whatever news I get next, it will be easier that way. So, if you want to know what happens before I update each post individually then stalk my journal, you can see a link to it in my signature. Wish me luck, I'm afraid I need it. I am really trying to give a good name to the phrase, "you're not out until the witch shows" but it's getting hard. I will update again soon.

Kytti when is your AF due? I hope the doctors allow you for a blood test!


----------



## purplelilly

Good morning all (afternoon to those across the pond) How's everyone doin? I can't get online during the weekend and there is like 25pgs more so i only read a couple of pages back :haha: 

Kytti-- sorry for the stress I hope you get an answer soon either way so you can relax alittle :hugs:

Zaney- good afternoon how ru?

Fragiledoll--- lol that is when it happens! :happydance:


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodmorning all my wonderful ladies :)


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll - im going to great yarmouth for a week....and leaving on the 20th...our first wedding anniversary

im good purplelilly....how r u?


----------



## Zaney

hi Tiff hope ya well


----------



## FragileDoll

Right, Christina. How are you feeling? When is your first doctor's appointment hun?


----------



## FragileDoll

Hi Tiff, what's up ?


----------



## FragileDoll

Ahh Zaney, I really wish we could go on a holiday too - we didn't go for our honeymoon yet.


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh nothin, had a good nights sleep except woke up with a headache. DH wanted to DTD so bad last night haha I felt bad...I just won't do it when AF is here. He can wait till tonight hopefully :) Let's get this baby makin movin!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww, same here. Even I won't BD when AF is here - it's nasty lol.


----------



## Jemma0717

Well besides trying to please the man, there's really no point unless you O when AF is here but that's rare I think


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Ahh Zaney, I really wish we could go on a holiday too - we didn't go for our honeymoon yet.

lol.....we didnt get a honeymoon either....this is a little holiday as a family....its my mums caravan so aint gotta pay 2 much but still with 3 kids its expensive either way x


----------



## purplelilly

I'm doing good zaney thanks glad all is well with everyone! good mornin tiff I never dtd with AF either (made DH more happy when it was over anyway,lol :haha:) Fragile I actually have to call them today, cuz i basically was in denial all weekend but after the peeing marathon it's sunk in as real :haha: (that and my bb hurt like a mother!) there is no denying 6 POAS! :rofl:

Here is my new ticker
<url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com><img>https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1311397200z4z1312520400z1.png</img></url>

WITH MANY MORE TO COME!!!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Well besides trying to please the man, there's really no point unless you O when AF is here but that's rare I think

I wonder that - how can one O during AF? wanted to research on it - it do it now I suppose!


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Well besides trying to please the man, there's really no point unless you O when AF is here but that's rare I think
> 
> I wonder that - how can one O during AF? wanted to research on it - it do it now I suppose!Click to expand...

Let me know, I am curious!!

Christina, I am going to update my thread too...even tho we don't use it much :haha: I am sooo happy for you! How are you feeling?


----------



## FragileDoll

DH and I decided we'll make Australia or UK our honeymoon spot and we will be moving out to either Australia or UK within an year and half. Wont be having enough money cause we have to get settled too.


----------



## Zaney

if ya come uk i may see ya hahaha....where in uk was ya thinking of? x


----------



## Jemma0717

I have never left the US!


----------



## purplelilly

Tiff-- i'm doing good. Had a terrrrrible back ache on fri/sat that has gone :wacko: (that's actually what made me test in the first place. we literally only DTD 1x last cycle much to my dismay :growlmad: :haha:) Today the girls are killin me but overall I'm good. I think this is gonna be a long strange ride :wacko: DH is still working on it tho, poor guy had reality hit yesterday and now looks so lost since i won't let him tell anyone :nope:


----------



## purplelilly

Never been to europe either just lucky enough to take a cruise a few mths after our wedding


----------



## Jemma0717

purplelilly said:


> Tiff-- i'm doing good. Had a terrrrrible back ache on fri/sat that has gone :wacko: (that's actually what made me test in the first place. we literally only DTD 1x last cycle much to my dismay :growlmad: :haha:) Today the girls are killin me but overall I'm good. I think this is gonna be a long strange ride :wacko: DH is still working on it tho, poor guy had reality hit yesterday and now looks so lost since i won't let him tell anyone :nope:

This is your first pregnancy right? Yeah, I remember all the "real" symptoms...I never had any with Landon but with my mc I had them all. The reason why I knew I was pregnant with Landon is because I had a few drinks and got SUPER sick and that was not like me at all. And of course a missed period. I was like 7 weeks along when I found out with him. 

I don't blame you for not telling anyone, I made that mistake with my mc because I thought "that won't happen to me" and it did so next time I am telling NO ONE but DH and you ladies. :)


----------



## Zaney

purplelilly just looked at ya new ticker :) 249 days to go that makes it seem so long away!....hopefully wont be tho...


----------



## purplelilly

Yeah this is the first. (first for him too... we're late bloomers :haha:) I guess i just didn't expect my body to start acting out so soon :wacko: Hopefully DH learned his lesson with telling anyone who would listen that we were TTC even tho i asked him not too! around 5-6 mths he actually appologised since ppl were starting to ask him if we were pg yet :nope: Next week we go to the shore with a grp of 10 friends so we'll see how his will power goes (esp after a few drinks and smokes)


----------



## FragileDoll

Pregnancy tickers updated on the main page!! :thumbup:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Well besides trying to please the man, there's really no point unless you O when AF is here but that's rare I think
> 
> I wonder that - how can one O during AF? wanted to research on it - it do it now I suppose!Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know, I am curious!!
> 
> Christina, I am going to update my thread too...even tho we don't use it much :haha: I am sooo happy for you! How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Yeah - doing it now, was updating the tickers. Will post here for sure!


----------



## purplelilly

Zaney said:


> purplelilly just looked at ya new ticker :) 249 days to go that makes it seem so long away!....hopefully wont be tho...

It does!!!!!! I'll relax at 12wks till then i'm consentrating on vaca next week and all the BFP's that are on there way here! Hope you ladys don't mind :winkwink:


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> if ya come uk i may see ya hahaha....where in uk was ya thinking of? x

Not sure of that yet. We'll be moving in 2013ish - within the first few months, hopefully. Where in the UK are you? I'll make sure we get in the same town as yours! :haha::happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

Here is what I found out:

*Can I ovulate during my period?*
For women who have regular cycles, ovulating during your period is highly unlikely. Some women have very irregular cycles, maybe coming once every 3 months or 2-3 times in one month, and these women can have the odd occurrence of ovulating during a period or what is believed to be a period. Still, the chance of ovulating during a period is unlikely. But because sperm can live in the body for 3-5 days, pregnancy could occur from intercourse that takes place during a period.

*Can I ovulate right after my period?*
The answer to this is determined by how many days are in your cycle. For example, if you have a 21 day cycle ( from the beginning of one period to the beginning of another) and you bleed for 7 days, then yes, you could ovulate right after your period. This is because we know ovulation can occur 12-16 days before your next period begins, and this would put you ovulating at days 6-10 of your cycle.


----------



## FragileDoll

Here's more, early ovulation is probably meant for ladies with irregular cycles.

*Early ovulation*
Typically a woman ovulates around 14 days before the start of her period. So if you have an average 28 day cycle, you would most likely ovulate on cycle day 14. A womans cycle, though, is not always predictable. Even women who normally have regular cycles can have an off cycle and ovulate earlier or later than normal. If you ovulate very early in your cycle, for example, on cycle day 10, it would be possible to conceive if you had intercourse while on your period.

*Long periods or irregular bleeding*
Some women have very long periods or irregular bleeding after their period. If a woman had a long period, say it lasted for 10 days, and she had unprotected sex while she was still bleeding, she might get pregnant. Even though a woman is bleeding or spotting, it doesnt mean she is not fertile. It is possible for a woman approaching ovulation to still be on her period. In fact, some women will begin producing fertile cervical mucous during the last few days of their periods. If a woman ovulates shortly after her period ends or while she is spotting, she could get pregnant.


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff - I need that "BE POSITIVE" blinkie bbcode.


----------



## Jemma0717

Thanks for the info Ana! Ill get you that bbcode when I get back on the computer, I'm on my phone at the moment


----------



## FragileDoll

Sure, hun.


----------



## Jemma0717

Here you go :)

>URL=https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/<>IMG<https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1312411169.gif>/IMG<>/URL<


----------



## FragileDoll

Anybody else saw CrazyKitty's BFP? I just lurking around the BFP announcement section and there I saw her BFP just now which she posted yesterday!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Here you go :)
> 
> >URL=https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/<>IMG<https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1312411169.gif>/IMG<>/URL<

Thank you, hun. Wanted to update that blinkie in my signature and front page!


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Anybody else saw CrazyKitty's BFP? I just lurking around the BFP announcement section and there I saw her BFP just now which she posted yesterday!

I did see that, does she come here much?


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Anybody else saw CrazyKitty's BFP? I just lurking around the BFP announcement section and there I saw her BFP just now which she posted yesterday!
> 
> I did see that, does she come here much?Click to expand...

I added her to the members list when I made the group - she used to come on our other thread but not seen her on there for a while though.


----------



## FragileDoll

Geez - not letting me update that blinkie to my signature. Saying you are only allowed 1000 characters including bbcode in your signature. :dohh:


----------



## Jemma0717

Well ladies, I have some news. I think this month will be my last month TTC for a long time. I will go into "NTNP" mood after this month.

Reason why: School starts Aug 22nd and it's my last semester then internship....this is going to be my hardest semester of them all and it will be VERY stressful. I doubt I will conceive being very stressed out. We have numerous test outs that are pages long that we have to memorize word for word.....NOT EASY (while performing the skill obviously). AND I will be doing tons of blood draws which won't be fun if I am pregnant and nauseated........ I am a bit sad :(


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Well ladies, I have some news. I think this month will be my last month TTC for a long time. I will go into "NTNP" mood after this month.
> 
> Reason why: School starts Aug 22nd and it's my last semester then internship....this is going to be my hardest semester of them all and it will be VERY stressful. I doubt I will conceive being very stressed out. We have numerous test outs that are pages long that we have to memorize word for word.....NOT EASY (while performing the skill obviously). AND I will be doing tons of blood draws which won't be fun if I am pregnant and nauseated........ I am a bit sad :(

Aww hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:

We both are in the same boat - DH and I won't be TTC anymore after this month and switch to NTNP for a few months like I have already mentioned before. So I know how exactly it feels when you're there!


----------



## LaineB

Hubby is trying to convince me to do the same! I start school aug 22. It's my last semester too! He knows how much studying I have to do and he doesn't like the idea of me being pregnant with ao much stress. Im trying to decide what we will do :/


----------



## FragileDoll

Lets hope for the best, ladies!


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> if ya come uk i may see ya hahaha....where in uk was ya thinking of? x
> 
> Not sure of that yet. We'll be moving in 2013ish - within the first few months, hopefully. Where in the UK are you? I'll make sure we get in the same town as yours! :haha::happydance:Click to expand...

im in Essex haha and i aint no typical essex girls as many assume lmao x


----------



## Zaney

FragilEdoll i did see CrazyKittys status thing and i have spoke to her since :) all good x


----------



## kytti

Alright girls, faint bfp at the doctor's office. They did bloodwork, I will get results tomorrow. I am spotting now though since my pap the doctor did. He said it was normal, especially for pregnant people. I sure hope so.


----------



## Jemma0717

Wow, takes them that long to get a result? They must not have a lab in the clinic...


----------



## kytti

They are literally next to a hospital.. there is a bridge that connects the two buildings. No idea why it's going to take so long.


----------



## emilyanne

*I really hope everything goes well kytti  *


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> if ya come uk i may see ya hahaha....where in uk was ya thinking of? x
> 
> Not sure of that yet. We'll be moving in 2013ish - within the first few months, hopefully. Where in the UK are you? I'll make sure we get in the same town as yours! :haha::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> im in Essex haha and i aint no typical essex girls as many assume lmao xClick to expand...

Will see ya there then, lol.


----------



## Jemma0717

No fun at all. I don't have patience right now and i am sure you really don't


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> FragilEdoll i did see CrazyKittys status thing and i have spoke to her since :) all good x

Good to know, she don't come on much?


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> Alright girls, faint bfp at the doctor's office. They did bloodwork, I will get results tomorrow. I am spotting now though since my pap the doctor did. He said it was normal, especially for pregnant people. I sure hope so.

So the doctors reckon you're pregnant after seeing that faint BFP? Good news na? Can't wait for the results tomorrow!


----------



## kytti

My nurse thinks I am but she's a very sweet and positive lady. ;) Her opinion is I am too early. I am interested to see what the blood test results say though.


----------



## FragileDoll

Positive thoughts = positive results! We all know it's a BFP! All is well. :dust:


----------



## kytti

Spotting is totally not getting better, almost worse. Sheesh.


----------



## FragileDoll

What's the reason for you spotting?


----------



## kytti

I had a pap smear done, I started spotting during/after the pap and the doctor SAID it was normal, especially if pregnant. I don't know though, beginning to worry because it seems like a little more than just "spotting" to me.


----------



## butterworth

kytti said:


> My nurse thinks I am but she's a very sweet and positive lady. ;) Her opinion is I am too early. I am interested to see what the blood test results say though.

sounds like good news to me, she could be right you may have ov later and that eggie is still working its magic. but I still say you are pg blood test or not. congrats


----------



## butterworth

I checked my ticker on the front page 18 days seems so long. I'm just going to start bd'ing the day af leaves. hunny wanted to start last night but I just started af so I told him to hold off for a couple more days I'll dtd on af time just not at her heaviest days near the end when she really light it doesn't bother me or him.


----------



## pip squeek

butterworth said:


> I checked my ticker on the front page 18 days seems so long. I'm just going to start bd'ing the day af leaves. hunny wanted to start last night but I just started af so I told him to hold off for a couple more days I'll dtd on af time just not at her heaviest days near the end when she really light it doesn't bother me or him.

Oh I know iv got 17 days to wait, think our cycles are similar. It seems such a long time don't it. Time for plenty of bedding for ovulation day sure there will be no complaining he he


----------



## Zaney

my dr wouldnt have done a pap smear if pregnant but they r all different and if he said it was normal then u can hope his right.....u having pains or anything Kytti?? if so go straight 2 a&e hun....but if he said more so in pregnant women then he must have done it b4 xx


----------



## pip squeek

Oh kitty hope the blood results show a bfp. 

I hope the bleeding stops and it's nothing to worry about. Your not having cramps or any pains are you?


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah we can't have a smeer if pregnant the docs won't do one over hear


----------



## FragileDoll

Andrea - ring the doctors straightaway if it's getting worse. Just freaked out reading stuff while I searched "spotting after pap smear during pregnancy". Hope everything goes well, hun. :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

This is what I found - some says it's normal while some do not agree with the idea. So posting the positive one: 

Most OB docs do a pap during your first prenatal appointment because HPV virus grows more with the hormones of pregnancy. A little spotting after a pap smear while pregnant is normal simply because of the increased blood flow to your cervix. If it doesn't clear up soon or gets worse, a call to the doctor wouldn't be a bad idea.

:dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Sandy, I hear ya. My man is being the same - he wanted to BD tonight but I'm have a sever backache, he understands. Poor baby. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Here is something I found - read it somewhere. Perhaps the ladies waiting to O may find it helpful. 

When trying to detect EWCM, which is very difficult for many of us, all you have to do is look in your underwear. Apparently regular CM is usually in a line on our underwear, where as fertile cm is usually in a circle! If I dont get my BFP this month which I'm pretty sure I wont lol then I'm going to put it to the test. Just thought all you ladies waiting to O might find this helpful!!

Hope all you ladies waiting out there get your BFP soon. :dust:


----------



## kytti

Sorry ladies, I was laying down. The spotting seems to be going away! It was barely there when I checked just now. FX it stays that way!


----------



## pip squeek

Oh kitty glad to hear it's settling. When do you get your results?


----------



## kytti

They will call some time tomorrow. I have to get a pap every 6 months, it's mandatory. I had pre cancer cells years ago which were almost cancer and had to be removed via a surgery! Cervical cancer spreads very fast so I have to get checked twice a year now. I don't want to die from cancer because then I definitely cannot carry a child!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Good to know that, kytti. FX :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Hope everything goes well, hun. Positive thoughts for you! :dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

So happy for you Andrea, I hope it's all what we want to hear :)

I am excited because I am babysitting an 8 month old little girl tonight! Love it!


----------



## FragileDoll

This is for you all ladies!


Time drags on, as months roll by,
Each month we say, "Just one more try!"
It seems our goal is out of reach,
A little one to love and teach...
A precious baby, to watch her grow.
Will it ever happen? We need to know!
As the days pass by, we all lose hope.
We wonder how we're going to cope.
The OPKs, the temperature chart,
The knowledge we hope they will impart.
The baby dance then our legs in the air,
To Mr. Storky, a silent prayer.
Soup in the bowl and sticky beans,
Our husbands don't know what it means.
The two week wait, the early tests,
Squeezing to check for tender breasts!
The urge to test that we try and fight.
We always fail, try as we might.
With hopeful hearts, we pee on a stick!
Please let our charts be triphasic!
Is there a line? We strain our eyes.
We're waiting for that grand surprise!
We need a BFP to end our plight!
So,we hold the stick we hold up to the light.
We dissect the cartridge to photograph the test,
Every day we just get more obsessed!
Just two pink lines, it's all we ask,
So we'll know we've finally completed our task.
With heavy hearts, a BFN!
We promise not to test again...
Unless Aunt Flow just doesn't show!
That is when we'll truly know!
We'll wait and hope, worry and cry.
We'll symptom spot until we nearly die!
But, our time will come... in this I trust!
I wish you PMA and BABY DUST!

:dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> This is for you all ladies!
> 
> 
> Time drags on, as months roll by,
> Each month we say, "Just one more try!"
> It seems our goal is out of reach,
> A little one to love and teach...
> A precious baby, to watch her grow.
> Will it ever happen? We need to know!
> As the days pass by, we all lose hope.
> We wonder how we're going to cope.
> The OPKs, the temperature chart,
> The knowledge we hope they will impart.
> The baby dance then our legs in the air,
> To Mr. Storky, a silent prayer.
> Soup in the bowl and sticky beans,
> Our husbands don't know what it means.
> The two week wait, the early tests,
> Squeezing to check for tender breasts!
> The urge to test that we try and fight.
> We always fail, try as we might.
> With hopeful hearts, we pee on a stick!
> Please let our charts be triphasic!
> Is there a line? We strain our eyes.
> We're waiting for that grand surprise!
> We need a BFP to end our plight!
> So,we hold the stick we hold up to the light.
> We dissect the cartridge to photograph the test,
> Every day we just get more obsessed!
> Just two pink lines, it's all we ask,
> So we'll know we've finally completed our task.
> With heavy hearts, a BFN!
> We promise not to test again...
> Unless Aunt Flow just doesn't show!
> That is when we'll truly know!
> We'll wait and hope, worry and cry.
> We'll symptom spot until we nearly die!
> But, our time will come... in this I trust!
> I wish you PMA and BABY DUST!
> 
> :dust:

THAT'S AMAZING ANA! Did you do that?!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> So happy for you Andrea, I hope it's all what we want to hear :)
> 
> I am excited because I am babysitting an 8 month old little girl tonight! Love it!

Aww - that's great! whose baby is it though?


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> So happy for you Andrea, I hope it's all what we want to hear :)
> 
> I am excited because I am babysitting an 8 month old little girl tonight! Love it!
> 
> Aww - that's great! whose baby is it though?Click to expand...

My friends little girl :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff - that's one really old of mine. I'm into poetry - write my stuff and submit them into directories. Well I don't know how to do that my DH does that for me - he is a Webmaster, I also write articles for this websites.


----------



## FragileDoll

Give her cuddles from me too. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm thinking to go to bed - having a backache. I don't know why I get a backache every now and then. :shrug:


----------



## FragileDoll

Goodnight, Tiff. Have fun with the little one. See ya'll in the morning! :dust:


----------



## kytti

Very sweet poem! And thank you girls... You've been so supportive to me! I hope I get good news tomorrow but at this point anything is possible, lol.


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Tiff - that's one really old of mine. I'm into poetry - write my stuff and submit them into directories. Well I don't know how to do that my DH does that for me - he is a Webmaster, I also write articles for this websites.

Wow, you are talented! That's awesome!



FragileDoll said:


> Give her cuddles from me too. :happydance::happydance:

Will do! 



FragileDoll said:


> Goodnight, Tiff. Have fun with the little one. See ya'll in the morning! :dust:

Goodnight!!


----------



## pip squeek

What lovely words.

Kitty will cross my fingers for you I really do hope it's good news


----------



## Jemma0717

I really nope none of you are from the London area where all these riots are taking place. :( Please post when you wake up ladies


----------



## emilyanne

*Hello everyone.... there are riots in london??? *


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh yes, all over the place. :(


----------



## emilyanne

*Thanks hun, I honestly had no idea.... we dont really watch the news in my house.... luckly I live far away from london, they have said its spread to other cities now (Birmingham, Liverpool, and Bristol) But still not in my area.... hope everyone else is ok though *


----------



## Jemma0717

Well that's good, stay safe!


----------



## emilyanne

*My sister lives down in basingstoke which isnt isnt too far from london area, but she's visiting with friends near me, so Im guessing that why she has decided to stay another week.... for her to get home she'd need to go through london.....*


----------



## pip squeek

Morng girls hope your all well.

Oh I know them riots are bad don't even have a clue why it's all started it's just stupid. I'm about 3 and a half 4 hours away so there not near me.

Kitty will be thinking about you today hope you get the rite result x


----------



## Jemma0717

Wow what a night this has been for me. Its 4:30am and I haven't slept for more than 5 minutes. My coochie has been super irritated and I'm worried that its from the EPO....doesn't sting when I urinate but jut irritated/itchy in general....its either the EPO or pads. I just put ointment on and that seems to be helping. In a few hours ill take another bath and use ointment and see if it helps. I really hope the EPO isn't making me have an allergic reaction........sorry if TMI just overly tired and fed up


----------



## pip squeek

my gosh you need some sleep you must be shattered. its 11am hear iv been up 5 hrs.

I hope its clears up that must be very irritating. This maybe a Dumb question but what is EPO?


----------



## Jemma0717

pip squeek said:


> my gosh you need some sleep you must be shattered. its 11am hear iv been up 5 hrs.
> 
> I hope its clears up that must be very irritating. This maybe a Dumb question but what is EPO?

Its evening primrose oil. Helps ewcm...


----------



## pip squeek

Ahh i see i have never used that before.


----------



## LaineB

Jemma0717 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> my gosh you need some sleep you must be shattered. its 11am hear iv been up 5 hrs.
> 
> I hope its clears up that must be very irritating. This maybe a Dumb question but what is EPO?
> 
> Its evening primrose oil. Helps ewcm...Click to expand...

You might want to stop using the epo. I don't think your body is liking it. We used preseed for the first time this month. It is supposed to act like ewcm. I didnt get any irritation from it


----------



## butterworth

hello ladies af is almost out the door. Ana that poem was beautiful I loved it you are very talented. andrea I hope all is good with you and your results. I'm off to work very soon wish I was still on vaca I already miss the 2 weeks off I had. Have a great day ladies. oh and thanks for the tip ana about cm good to know.


----------



## kytti

Preseed is also what we used this past month, works great! I guess? lol.... doctor's office opens in about 5 minutes but no idea when they will actually call me!


----------



## pip squeek

oh did they not give you a time scale kitty so it could be later this aft?


----------



## kytti

If she did, I didn't hear it. lol Knowing my nurse though if it's good news she will call me right away - if it's not so good news or so-so she might take her time.


----------



## pip squeek

i hope they dont leave you waiting too long it must be driving you mad.

Have you done anoither test this morning?


----------



## kytti

No, testing is too stressful for me. I am going to wait and hear what the blood results say.


----------



## pip squeek

im not surprised. at lease the blood results will give you a definate answer.

My fingers are crossed for you hop you get the BFP you deserve it after all this


----------



## kytti

pip squeek said:


> im not surprised. at lease the blood results will give you a definate answer.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you hop you get the BFP you deserve it after all this

Thank you :) If it's meant to be it will be! Hope the little bean hangs on but if not, not much I can do. :nope:


----------



## Zaney

hiya sorry ladies i aint been on much last couple fof days....i se ya concern about the riots!....its all madness.....i know there was 1 in essex where i am but not too close.....but 2night is going 2 be the worst i think....more police = more rioters.....will soon see x

hope every1 else is well just read last few pages xx


----------



## Jemma0717

I was worried about you Zara. Stay safe hun


----------



## Zaney

sorry hun....was just being cautious here...its all over my fb and seeing what others r saying...2nite is gonna be bad i think,....they r talking about using plastic bullets in guns!!! never heard anything like it down here in my life! x

i got ya hug too x


----------



## Jemma0717

I know, I understand. You need to keep yourself safe. Please try and stop on here once in awhile so we know you are okay


----------



## Zaney

yeah im surwe we will all be ok....its not too close...hopefully it doesnt get closer....and i wont be going nowhere....apart from on holiday soon but hubby is taking his laptop hhehehehe so i can use it also 2 see whats going on here x


----------



## Zaney

wow just noticed my ticker as i aint used it b4 i dunno how it will show but im entering my fertile period...wooop! bring it on lol...

so how r u tiff?? x


----------



## Jemma0717

I'm okay. Pretty much on no sleep right now so laying in bed on my phone.


----------



## Zaney

oh how comes whats up? x


----------



## Jemma0717

Couldn't sleep lastnight, I might be having a reaction to that EPO....my vagina is very irritated. But it would also be the pads I have been wearing so I am going to test it out today. If it is the EPO, I will switch to preseed but IDK where I can buy it here :(


----------



## Zaney

i havent got a clue about anything like that.....maybe do some research....u prob have already but be careful anyway.....hopefully is a short side affect while ya body is getting used to it...x


----------



## emilyanne

*Hey Jemma, did you manage any sleep? Ive been awake all night.... just unable to sleep.... how is everyone toady?*


----------



## Jemma0717

emilyanne said:


> *Hey Jemma, did you manage any sleep? Ive been awake all night.... just unable to sleep.... how is everyone toady?*

About 2 hours and that's all. I have a headache and am dreading this birthday party I have to go to today. How come you can't sleep either? :hugs:


----------



## emilyanne

*oh just stressed about things.... I suffer from depression (been fine for ages but things been creeping up on me....) Nothing to worry about Ill be fine in a few days..... hopefully Ill manage a good nights sleep tonight  Why are you struggling to sleep? *


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh I hope things get better for you, I suffer with depression and anxiety. I couldn't sleep because the EPO was worrying me and my anxiety was so high. I finally took a xanax at 5am and managed to fall asleep


----------



## emilyanne

*Im sorry to hear that the epo hasnt been so good to you hun, its been working wonders with me... But I know all about allergies.... when I was 9 years old they tested me against 50 different things to see what I was allergic to, I was allergic to 48 of the 50.... so Im allergic to almost everything lol, Ive learned what side affects to worry about and keep an extra close eye on anything that goes on with my body lol. 

Im still unsure weather I o'd or if Im even going to now.... Im thinking my therometer might be broken so wanting to buy a new one.... was going to buy one off line but my DB cant remember his password for his card lol *


----------



## trying2becalm

Hi ladies!! 
So sorry I have not been around the last few days. Been mental! As you may know I got my first BFP on Thursday and confirmed with digi on Friday. Been in a bit of a daze since and then we had visitors all weekend (and had to make up why I was not drinking). Then crazy day at work. Last night with the riots (not too close but affecting my DH work wise). My brain might pop! 
I still can't quite believe it. I have a little person starting to grow in me! 
Not too sick so far but really tired. Doctors on Friday. 
I have read all the threads. Will send updated ticker details. 
Wishin you good luck Kitty xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## emilyanne

*Hi trying2becalm, glad everythings going well  These roits are so stupid.... Just pointless crimes and damage and scaring everyone.... (been having thoughts of the zombie movies Ive seen, as its the only place Ive seen roits and looting.... lol, not that this is funny  ) I hope your not too close to all this.... *


----------



## FragileDoll

Thank you for the kind words, ladies. Baby dust to all. :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> I really nope none of you are from the London area where all these riots are taking place. :( Please post when you wake up ladies

Oh yes - have been watching the news for 2 days, it's all over the place. Madness, please girls stay safe!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Wow what a night this has been for me. Its 4:30am and I haven't slept for more than 5 minutes. My coochie has been super irritated and I'm worried that its from the EPO....doesn't sting when I urinate but jut irritated/itchy in general....its either the EPO or pads. I just put ointment on and that seems to be helping. In a few hours ill take another bath and use ointment and see if it helps. I really hope the EPO isn't making me have an allergic reaction........sorry if TMI just overly tired and fed up

Hun, I get itchy type coochie sometimes but not every cycle especially when AF is preparing to leave and slows down - mom says it's the indication AF is leaving. Not sure if the EPO is causing you this. Hope you are feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> wow just noticed my ticker as i aint used it b4 i dunno how it will show but im entering my fertile period...wooop! bring it on lol...
> 
> so how r u tiff?? x

Have you started DTD just yet, I know you have. :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## FragileDoll

Rachel, so excited for you. Sending lots of sticky dust your way, hun. :hugs::hugs: I remember you were so stressed when you first joined the forums - I'm glad you kept positive thoughts! Good things happen to those who waits! :dust:

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## butterworth

rachel congrats on your bfp very happy for you.


----------



## JBear85

Ohhh my goodness I don't think I will ever catch up to everything I've missed!! How is everyone?


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> Couldn't sleep lastnight, I might be having a reaction to that EPO....my vagina is very irritated. But it would also be the pads I have been wearing so I am going to test it out today. If it is the EPO, I will switch to preseed but IDK where I can buy it here :(

Jemma-- i see your in the US so if there is a walgreens anywhere near you my local one carries it. So sorry you don't feel good:hugs: there's verrrry little worse than an irritated hoohaa :nope: I hope you feel better soon and the ointment helps. (and your not ignored, only love :winkwink:)

How is everyone doing? I've been in a bit of a fog and busy here at work (huge storm killed our network last nite and we're finally up now :growlmad:)

Kytti how are you feeling today?


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> Ohhh my goodness I don't think I will ever catch up to everything I've missed!! How is everyone?

I hear ya it's only been 1 day but 20pgs lol :haha: doin good how ru?


----------



## kytti

Alright girls, the news is not great. She said my levels are at 14. Which puts me at 3-4 weeks. She wants me to come back in tomorrow morning for another test to see if they go up or down. :/


----------



## purplelilly

kytti said:


> Alright girls, the news is not great. She said my levels are at 14. Which puts me at 3-4 weeks. She wants me to come back in tomorrow morning for another test to see if they go up or down. :/

It's a start honey, be strong and try to relax. your not out yet


----------



## FragileDoll

Heya Jen, glad to see you back. We missed you!

Hi there, Christina. 

I'm good, ladies. Went for shopping with DH today - bought a cool dress for cousin's wedding in 3 weeks. :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> Alright girls, the news is not great. She said my levels are at 14. Which puts me at 3-4 weeks. She wants me to come back in tomorrow morning for another test to see if they go up or down. :/

Are you late for AF yet, hun? Hope we get good news soon - stay positive! :dust:


----------



## kytti

Yes, AF was due Saturday and my levels are extremely low for where i should be. It is likely a miscarry.


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> Yes, AF was due Saturday and my levels are extremely low for where i should be. It is likely a miscarry.

Hope it's not! I have a friend who didn't get her BFP until she was in her 7th week. Every woman is different, hun. :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

Andrea :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Why are you feeling "Ignored", Tiff? Hope you're okay, hun. :hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

FragileDoll said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Yes, AF was due Saturday and my levels are extremely low for where i should be. It is likely a miscarry.
> 
> Hope it's not! I have a friend who didn't get her BFP until she was in her 7th week. Every woman is different, hun. :hugs:Click to expand...

What she said :thumbup:

Ana shopping is always fun (and humorous if my DH goes with me) Glad you had a good day!


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Why are you feeling "Ignored", Tiff? Hope you're okay, hun. :hugs:

Oh I should change that, it was from yesterday when my friend really hurt me. She never brought her baby over that I was supposed to watch and she kept leading me on...I was hurt


----------



## trying2becalm

emilyanne said:


> *Hi trying2becalm, glad everythings going well  These roits are so stupid.... Just pointless crimes and damage and scaring everyone.... (been having thoughts of the zombie movies Ive seen, as its the only place Ive seen roits and looting.... lol, not that this is funny  ) I hope your not too close to all this.... *

No too close. I live near Richmond. 
The whole thing is just wrong. Kids with no brain.


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Why are you feeling "Ignored", Tiff? Hope you're okay, hun. :hugs:
> 
> Oh I should change that, it was from yesterday when my friend really hurt me. She never brought her baby over that I was supposed to watch and she kept leading me on...I was hurtClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: sometimes people just don't think, sorry hon:hugs:


----------



## pip squeek

Hey jbear how are you? I know things move so fast on hear don't they


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww, I'm sorry hun. Feel better - I know it hurts when we get all excited and it never happens. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Our wishes for Childbirth for Ana M. K.

Due Date: 
Patient of / Aga Khan Hospital

10/08/2011

We are looking forward to sharing our birth experience with you. We have created this birth plan in order to outline some of our preferences for birth. We would appreciate you reviewing this plan, and would be happy to do so with you. We understand that there may be situations in which our choices may not be possible, but we hope that you will help us to move toward our goals as much as possible and to make this labor and birth a great experience. We do not want to replace the medical personnel, but instead want to be informed of any procedures in advance, and to be allowed the chance to give informed consent. Please feel free to ask if you have any questions or comments. Thank you!

Please Note
I would like to wear contact lenses or glasses at all times when conscious.

Labor
I expect that doctors and hospital staff will discuss all procedures with me before they are performed.
I would like to be free to walk, change positions and use the bathroom as needed or desired.
I prefer to wear my own clothes, rather than a hospital gown.
I will remain hydrated by drinking moderate amounts of fluids (water, juice, ice chips).
I would like a quiet, soothing environment during labor, with dim lights and minimal interruptions.
I would like to play my own music.
Please limit the number of vaginal exams.
Please allow me to vocalize as desired during labor and birth without comment or criticism.
Please do not permit observers such as interns, students or unnecessary staff into the room without my permission.
To preserve my privacy and dignity, I would prefer that everyone knock before entering.

Labor Augmentation/Induction
I would like to avoid induction unless it is medically necessary.
As long as Our baby and I are healthy, I do not want to discuss induction prior to 42 weeks.
I would like to try alternative means of labor augmentation, like walking or nipple stimulation, before pitocin or artificial rupture of membranes is attempted.
Please do not rupture my membranes artificially unless medically indicated.

Anesthesia/Pain Medication
I prefer an epidural to narcotic pain medication.
If pain relief is considered, I would like to try a narcotic before an epidural.
I would like to have an epidural as soon as permissable.

Cesarean Section Delivery
I feel very strongly that I would like to avoid a cesarean delivery
If a cesarean is necessary, I expect to be fully informed of all procedures and actively participate in decision-making.
I would like Moiz Khowaja (husband) to be present during the surgery.
Please explain the surgery to me as it happens.
I would prefer spinal anesthesia for the procedure.
If possible, please do not strap my arms to the table during the procedure.
If conditions permit, I would like to be the first to hold Our baby after the delivery.
If conditions permit, Our baby should be given to Moiz Khowaja (husband) immediately after the birth.

Perineal Care
To avoid episiotomy or tearing, Moiz (my husband) or my labor assistant will perform perineal massage with oil and apply hot compresses.
To help my perineum stretch, please help guide my pushing efforts by letting me know when to push and when to stop.
I would rather tear than have an episiotomy.
Please administer local anesthesia when repairing any episiotomy or tear(s).

Delivery
Even if I am fully dilated, and assuming Our baby is not in distress, I would like to wait until I feel the urge to push before beginning the pushing phase.
I prefer to push or not push according to my instincts and would prefer not to have guidance or coaching in this effort.
I would like the freedom to push and deliver in any position I like.
I would appreciate help from Moiz (my husband) and staff supporting my legs as I push.
I would like to have a mirror available and adjusted so I can see Our baby's head crowning.
I would like the opportunity to touch Our baby's head as it crowns.
I would like a soothing environment during the actual birth, with dim lights and quiet voices.
I would like Moiz (my husband) to help catch Our baby.
I would like one of my labor support people to help catch Our baby.
I would like to have the birth recorded with photographs, video tape and/or tape recording.

Immediately after the birth
Please place Our baby on my stomach/chest immediately after delivery.
Moiz (my husband) would like the option to cut the cord.
(other) would like the option to cut the cord.
Please allow the umbilical cord to stop pulsating before it is cut.

Newborn Care
I would like to hold Our baby skin-to-skin during the first hours to help regulate baby's body temperature.
Please evaluate and bathe Our baby at my bedside.
If possible, please evaluate Our baby on my abdomen.
If Our baby must go to the nursery for evaluation or medical treatment, Moiz (my husband), or someone I designate, will accompany Our baby at all times.
I would prefer to have Vitamin K administered orally.
I would like to waive the administration of routine Vitamin K, unless medically indicated.

Postpartum Care
If available, I would prefer a private room.
I would like to have Our baby room-in with me at all times.
I would like my Moiz (my husband) to room-in with me.
Assuming I feel up to it and Our baby is healthy, I would like to be released from the hospital as soon as possible following the birth.

Breastfeeding
I plan to breastfeed and want to nurse immediately following the birth.
I would like to know more about breastfeeding.
I would like to meet with the staff lactation consultant.

Additional notes
I would like to take still photographs during labor and the birth.
I would like to make a videorecording of labor and/or the birth.
I am not planning to have Our baby circumcised.

Pregnancy and Baby Birth Plan - https://pregnancyandbaby.sheknows.com
Information contained within this plan was selected and written by Ana M. K.
Plan format copyright © 1999-2010 by SheKnows LLC, A Division of AtomicOnline LLC. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## FragileDoll

Was bored to death - thought to cheer up myself. It was fun - here is the link if ya ladies wanna plan yours too:

https://pregnancyandbaby.sheknows.com/pregnancy/baby/Birth-plan-creator-241.htm


----------



## kytti

I don't think we will be TTC #2 anymore when I miscarry this one. It's too hard for me. I've been crying all day. I'll let you girls know before I decide to leave this page for good though. Thanks for being here for me... I really appreciate it.


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> I don't think we will be TTC #2 anymore when I miscarry this one. It's too hard for me. I've been crying all day. I'll let you girls know before I decide to leave this page for good though. Thanks for being here for me... I really appreciate it.

Really hope you don't leave us. :hugs::hugs: Waiting on the news from the doctors tomorrow. :thumbup: Don't lose hope already, hun. :dust:


----------



## kytti

Oh it's gone. I know this is not going to stick... my levels are just too low for how far along I should be. I can understand some women being hopeful if they don't track ovulation but I do. I know when I ovulated and I know where I should be and I am just not there.


----------



## purplelilly

Kytti :hug::hug:we understand your frustration and hurt right now but you will be missed if you leave. Things may look different to you tomarrow or in a couple of days, either way you're welcome back anytime you're ready! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Like Christina said. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## butterworth

:hugs:


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> wow just noticed my ticker as i aint used it b4 i dunno how it will show but im entering my fertile period...wooop! bring it on lol...
> 
> so how r u tiff?? x
> 
> Have you started DTD just yet, I know you have. :winkwink::winkwink:Click to expand...

bit embarrassed but only the once lmao.....so much has been going on we have been so tired and loads going on about sorting holiday out its a nitemare but i still have time lol....should be ok for 2day haha x


----------



## Zaney

kytti said:


> Yes, AF was due Saturday and my levels are extremely low for where i should be. It is likely a miscarry.


or it could be that u ov late so earlier than u thought hun and levels r different for every1 xx


----------



## Zaney

just been reading up loads of pages i missed.....wheres all the hope and believe gone??.....some of u have but come on....we need this xx thinking of ya all xx


----------



## butterworth

Zaney said:


> just been reading up loads of pages i missed.....wheres all the hope and believe gone??.....some of u have but come on....we need this xx thinking of ya all xx

I thought the same when I was reading. I wasn't so positive the first day af started but that changed now the hope is back and af is finished today, time to get knocked up


----------



## butterworth

I was just looking the vitamins up that Laine's grandmother told her about and I think I'm going to stop taking my prenatal vits and switch to these tabs instead. my prenatals have the highest dose of folic acid you should take in a synthetic form which is 1000mcg (400mcg is the recommended dose) plus lots of prepared food like cereal already have that in them now a days and if you eat lots of leafy greens you prob already get enough naturally. brewers yeast tabs have folic acid in them and I think wheat germ oil caps do too they also had vits and minerals my prenatal vit had on the label I'm just not sure on the strength of every thing but they seem like a more natural form of vit and mineral intake. I don't know what you ladies think but after reading what taking to much folic acid can do to you it kinda scared me.


----------



## Zaney

well i did have folic acid tablets....but to be honest i cant find em so aint took any....i managed 2 get pregnant with out them b4 i know it says it helps...but only in a health way...ill just see what happens lol x


----------



## Jemma0717

Sorry zara af makes me sick and miserable but I'm okay now besides this sore coochie....kind of hard to dtd when you might have a yeast infection :(


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> Sorry zara af makes me sick and miserable but I'm okay now besides this sore coochie....kind of hard to dtd when you might have a yeast infection :(

Tiff i was hopin you'd feel better today :sad1: Hang in there lady! Did you stop taking the EPO?


----------



## Jemma0717

purplelilly said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry zara af makes me sick and miserable but I'm okay now besides this sore coochie....kind of hard to dtd when you might have a yeast infection :(
> 
> Tiff i was hopin you'd feel better today :sad1: Hang in there lady! Did you stop taking the EPO?Click to expand...

I actually feel better today than I have in the past few days. I took a VERY relaxing bath lastnight and have decided that I am now going to always use johnson and johnson baby wash on my body lol

We should be able to DTD tonight :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> wow just noticed my ticker as i aint used it b4 i dunno how it will show but im entering my fertile period...wooop! bring it on lol...
> 
> so how r u tiff?? x
> 
> Have you started DTD just yet, I know you have. :winkwink::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> bit embarrassed but only the once lmao.....so much has been going on we have been so tired and loads going on about sorting holiday out its a nitemare but i still have time lol....should be ok for 2day haha xClick to expand...

I understand - we're in the same boat. Have a lot to think about - hope you catch that eggie this cycle. :dust:


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry zara af makes me sick and miserable but I'm okay now besides this sore coochie....kind of hard to dtd when you might have a yeast infection :(
> 
> Tiff i was hopin you'd feel better today :sad1: Hang in there lady! Did you stop taking the EPO?Click to expand...
> 
> I actually feel better today than I have in the past few days. I took a VERY relaxing bath lastnight and have decided that I am now going to always use johnson and johnson baby wash on my body lol
> 
> We should be able to DTD tonight :)Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::sex::happydance::happydance:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:<- (determined not mean :haha:)


----------



## purplelilly

FragileDoll said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> wow just noticed my ticker as i aint used it b4 i dunno how it will show but im entering my fertile period...wooop! bring it on lol...
> 
> so how r u tiff?? x
> 
> Have you started DTD just yet, I know you have. :winkwink::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> bit embarrassed but only the once lmao.....so much has been going on we have been so tired and loads going on about sorting holiday out its a nitemare but i still have time lol....should be ok for 2day haha xClick to expand...
> 
> I understand - we're in the same boat. Have a lot to think about - hope you catch that eggie this cycle. :dust:Click to expand...

What fragile said! Remember it only takes one determined little spermy :thumbup::thumbup: :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Yes, AF was due Saturday and my levels are extremely low for where i should be. It is likely a miscarry.
> 
> 
> or it could be that u ov late so earlier than u thought hun and levels r different for every1 xxClick to expand...

Andrea - I'd say stop thinking that way, even if it was a miscarry we all know one starts bleeding right away with heavy flow and clots when it's a miscarry. And you haven't started bleeding yet - you're late on your AF which is a good sign. Most of the women don't get a BFP or lets say dark BFP till they are in their 7th week. I have a friend who didn't get her BFP until she was in her 7th week!! 

Sending lots of baby dust your way - try to keep yourself positive ladies!


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> I was just looking the vitamins up that Laine's grandmother told her about and I think I'm going to stop taking my prenatal vits and switch to these tabs instead. my prenatals have the highest dose of folic acid you should take in a synthetic form which is 1000mcg (400mcg is the recommended dose) plus lots of prepared food like cereal already have that in them now a days and if you eat lots of leafy greens you prob already get enough naturally. brewers yeast tabs have folic acid in them and I think wheat germ oil caps do too they also had vits and minerals my prenatal vit had on the label I'm just not sure on the strength of every thing but they seem like a more natural form of vit and mineral intake. I don't know what you ladies think but after reading what taking to much folic acid can do to you it kinda scared me.

I second that, Sandy. I want those vitamins too that Laine suggested - but wont get them now as we will be NTNP after this month till Jan. So I'll probably get them vitamins around December. I understand even I freak out taking so much of them lol. But we all know our body needs them - I'm just taking my prenatal vitamins with folic acid just now! :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry zara af makes me sick and miserable but I'm okay now besides this sore coochie....kind of hard to dtd when you might have a yeast infection :(
> 
> Tiff i was hopin you'd feel better today :sad1: Hang in there lady! Did you stop taking the EPO?Click to expand...
> 
> I actually feel better today than I have in the past few days. I took a VERY relaxing bath lastnight and have decided that I am now going to always use johnson and johnson baby wash on my body lol
> 
> We should be able to DTD tonight :)Click to expand...

YAY - for you. Have lots of BD and cheer for the spermies. :spermy: :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Christina - I have something to tell you. DH and I are having financial problems just now - he is busy making another website too. So we can't get Preseed for now :( Maybe we'll try to get some in around Jan-Feb. I'll contact you - when we decided to get one then if I see you around or probably find other way. :thumbup:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Christina - I have something to tell you. DH and I are having financial problems just now - he is busy making another website too. So we can't get Preseed for now :( Maybe we'll try to get some in around Jan-Feb. I'll contact you - when we decided to get one then if I see you around or probably find other way. :thumbup:

I am in your same situation...it sucks. Do we need preseed if taking EPO?


----------



## purplelilly

FragileDoll said:


> Christina - I have something to tell you. DH and I are having financial problems just now - he is busy making another website too. So we can't get Preseed for now :( Maybe we'll try to get some in around Jan-Feb. I'll contact you - when we decided to get one then if I see you around or probably find other way. :thumbup:

anytime and if you change your mind you let me know, seriously it's no problem. Oh yeah and i'm not going anywhere :haha: At the moment DH is still in complete denial :dohh::dohh::dohh: so you ladies are all i have to talk to and i don't really want to go :nope: Feel like i need to do my part to Keep the hope and belief around here 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

purplelilly said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Christina - I have something to tell you. DH and I are having financial problems just now - he is busy making another website too. So we can't get Preseed for now :( Maybe we'll try to get some in around Jan-Feb. I'll contact you - when we decided to get one then if I see you around or probably find other way. :thumbup:
> 
> anytime and if you change your mind you let me know, seriously it's no problem. Oh yeah and i'm not going anywhere :haha: At the moment DH is still in complete denial :dohh::dohh::dohh: so you ladies are all i have to talk to and i don't really want to go :nope: Feel like i need to do my part to Keep the hope and belief around here
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Why is he in denial??


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Christina - I have something to tell you. DH and I are having financial problems just now - he is busy making another website too. So we can't get Preseed for now :( Maybe we'll try to get some in around Jan-Feb. I'll contact you - when we decided to get one then if I see you around or probably find other way. :thumbup:
> 
> anytime and if you change your mind you let me know, seriously it's no problem. Oh yeah and i'm not going anywhere :haha: At the moment DH is still in complete denial :dohh::dohh::dohh: so you ladies are all i have to talk to and i don't really want to go :nope: Feel like i need to do my part to Keep the hope and belief around here
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thank you heaps, hun. Will let ya know - even I dont feel like leaving this place it is my second home. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Christina - I have something to tell you. DH and I are having financial problems just now - he is busy making another website too. So we can't get Preseed for now :( Maybe we'll try to get some in around Jan-Feb. I'll contact you - when we decided to get one then if I see you around or probably find other way. :thumbup:
> 
> anytime and if you change your mind you let me know, seriously it's no problem. Oh yeah and i'm not going anywhere :haha: At the moment DH is still in complete denial :dohh::dohh::dohh: so you ladies are all i have to talk to and i don't really want to go :nope: Feel like i need to do my part to Keep the hope and belief around here
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Why is he in denial??Click to expand...

To understand my DH you've got to imagine the worst OCD person you know and X2 at least for him :haha: He is a loving sweet man but has a hard time handling things that are out of his controll (in the 12yrs we've been together he's never gotten on a rollercoaster even once:haha:) So there's definitly gonna be an adjustment period with him and i knew that. He keeps appologizing and saying it'll be real once the dr says so :dohh: :rofl: Gotta luv men! lol! I just hope our vaca is still fun, esp with trying to get around not drinking (friends of ours are going including my wino buddy :blush:) but still not letting the news out. Ya know?

In short denial because he's a dope :haha:


----------



## pip squeek

Hey girls 

How are you all. I have a few pages to catch up on so better get reading. Af is going thank god but it's seems such a ling time till ov day going to start bedding tho vet the little spermies built up he he


----------



## purplelilly

pip squeek said:


> Hey girls
> 
> How are you all. I have a few pages to catch up on so better get reading. Af is going thank god but it's seems such a ling time till ov day going to start bedding tho vet the little spermies built up he he

:happydance::happydance::sex::happydance::happydance:

Doing good pip. Now that it looks like alot of AF's have flown the coop, trying to bring the mood up!


----------



## pip squeek

I'm sending baby dust to everyone. This has to be our month. Think positive girls and have fun he he


----------



## Jemma0717

Can't wait! DH said today "I want to make a baby" lol


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> Can't wait! DH said today "I want to make a baby" lol

Now that'll put a smile on your face :happydance:


----------



## butterworth

Hi ladies hope everyone is having a good day so far I'm on my lunch break. This time around I'm not stressing about anything when it comes to ttc I'm just going to bd every other day and that is it plus taking my vits just ordered brewers yeast tabs at work today having trouble finding wheat germ oil caps but I'm sure I'll find some soon I just wanted to order them from my work cuz then I won't have to pay for the markup save me some money. I was going to opk this month but I think I'll just get to stressed with making sure we bd on the right day taking it easy this cycle. cycle #12 here we come.
break time over off to work, have a good day ladies


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> Hey girls
> 
> How are you all. I have a few pages to catch up on so better get reading. Af is going thank god but it's seems such a ling time till ov day going to start bedding tho vet the little spermies built up he he

Mission :spermy: :sex::sex::sex:

:af::af::af:This have to be our month :gun::gun:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Can't wait! DH said today "I want to make a baby" lol

Haha - aww that's something super cute to come out of a man's mouth! :cloud9:


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh tiff that's so cute sounds like he can't wait


----------



## Jemma0717

Do any of you go through the TTC and TWW forums anymore? For some reason everytime I go there I get irritated. It makes me start to symptom spot even when it's not possible haha, I am sad our threads are slowing down because this is what kept me busy here! 

Well, guess I gotta go back to TCC thread but def not the TWW!


----------



## FragileDoll

I used to go to TTC & TWW sections too - but I don't now. I get irritated too cause the same things are repeated over and over again. 

I don't know why our threads dying out - some of the ladies seems sad and it is making me sad too. We are here to be positive, pray, have faith and hope. I enjoy talking to you ladies, this keeps me busy and refrain me from stressing over things.


----------



## trying2becalm

FragileDoll said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> 
> How are you all. I have a few pages to catch up on so better get reading. Af is going thank god but it's seems such a ling time till ov day going to start bedding tho vet the little spermies built up he he
> 
> Mission :spermy: :sex::sex::sex:
> 
> :af::af::af:This have to be our month :gun::gun:Click to expand...

I love this. No reason why it should not be!!!
All the practice can't hurt eh? :happydance:
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> I used to go to TTC & TWW sections too - but I don't now. I get irritated too cause the same things are repeated over and over again.
> 
> I don't know why our threads dying out - some of the ladies seems sad and it is making me sad too. We are here to be positive, pray, have faith and hope. I enjoy talking to you ladies, this keeps me busy and refrain me from stressing over things.

Same :) I know the whole TTC is stressful and the BFN's and such are devastating but it's only that way because you let it be IYKWIM? If you don't get to so worked up about it and symptom spot, then you won't have such a hard fall... :) In with the positive out with the neg*****!


----------



## emilyanne

*hi ladies....  I havent really been posting (but have been reading....) I just haven't felt myself lately and been a bit moody and down..... starting to feel a bit better..... Started spotting today..... either VERY VERY early AF or maybe something else.... who knows... 

How are all you lovely ladies today? *


----------



## trying2becalm

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> I used to go to TTC & TWW sections too - but I don't now. I get irritated too cause the same things are repeated over and over again.
> 
> I don't know why our threads dying out - some of the ladies seems sad and it is making me sad too. We are here to be positive, pray, have faith and hope. I enjoy talking to you ladies, this keeps me busy and refrain me from stressing over things.
> 
> Same :) I know the whole TTC is stressful and the BFN's and such are devastating but it's only that way because you let it be IYKWIM? If you don't get to so worked up about it and symptom spot, then you won't have such a hard fall... :) In with the positive out with the neg*****!Click to expand...

I got quite stressed when I first looked at forums. This is the best thread I have been in. What you need is support and a listening ear. You ladies really helped me calm down. I guess it worked!! :happydance:


----------



## Jemma0717

emilyanne said:


> *hi ladies....  I havent really been posting (but have been reading....) I just haven't felt myself lately and been a bit moody and down..... starting to feel a bit better..... Started spotting today..... either VERY VERY early AF or maybe something else.... who knows...
> 
> How are all you lovely ladies today? *

Do you think implantation bleeding?? :winkwink:


----------



## Jemma0717

trying2becalm said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> I used to go to TTC & TWW sections too - but I don't now. I get irritated too cause the same things are repeated over and over again.
> 
> I don't know why our threads dying out - some of the ladies seems sad and it is making me sad too. We are here to be positive, pray, have faith and hope. I enjoy talking to you ladies, this keeps me busy and refrain me from stressing over things.
> 
> Same :) I know the whole TTC is stressful and the BFN's and such are devastating but it's only that way because you let it be IYKWIM? If you don't get to so worked up about it and symptom spot, then you won't have such a hard fall... :) In with the positive out with the neg*****!Click to expand...
> 
> I got quite stressed when I first looked at forums. This is the best thread I have been in. What you need is support and a listening ear. You ladies really helped me calm down. I guess it worked!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Awww that's so nice to hear! Glad it worked for you! :thumbup:


----------



## purplelilly

trying2becalm said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> I used to go to TTC & TWW sections too - but I don't now. I get irritated too cause the same things are repeated over and over again.
> 
> I don't know why our threads dying out - some of the ladies seems sad and it is making me sad too. We are here to be positive, pray, have faith and hope. I enjoy talking to you ladies, this keeps me busy and refrain me from stressing over things.
> 
> Same :) I know the whole TTC is stressful and the BFN's and such are devastating but it's only that way because you let it be IYKWIM? If you don't get to so worked up about it and symptom spot, then you won't have such a hard fall... :) In with the positive out with the neg*****!Click to expand...
> 
> I got quite stressed when I first looked at forums. This is the best thread I have been in. What you need is support and a listening ear. You ladies really helped me calm down. I guess it worked!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I second that!!! :thumbup: This is such a great group i'm hoping once everyone gets past :witch: and closer to O-time that it'll pick up again. 

Positive thinking ladies! Don't underestimate faith and friendship


----------



## pip squeek

Oh I'm not going anywhere I need you girls. 

Let a try keep calm this month no symptom spotting that just stresses us more. This is going to be a good month. 

I'm just going to relax and not track anything.

Let's not let this thread die

I have two weeks till I ov :(. When is it for you girls?


----------



## pip squeek

Sorry for all the mistakes on my phone still. I miss my laptop


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *hi ladies....  I havent really been posting (but have been reading....) I just haven't felt myself lately and been a bit moody and down..... starting to feel a bit better..... Started spotting today..... either VERY VERY early AF or maybe something else.... who knows...
> 
> How are all you lovely ladies today? *
> 
> Do you think implantation bleeding?? :winkwink:Click to expand...

*Im honestly not sure what it could be.... Im not sure if I o'd yet so could be that.... or if I did o when my chart first thought I had o'd it could very well be implantation..... so I dont know..... hopefully its one of the two..... either way both are good steps towards getting pregnant  been feeling odd the past few days as well, been trying to ignore my own mood swings (which also come with AF) I have symptoms all over the place which Im ignoring lol including ones that started on the day my chart thought I might have o'd then changed its mind lol. Im thinking my thermometer is not working right so should be ordering on online tomorrow..... and wanting to try opk too lol. *


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> I used to go to TTC & TWW sections too - but I don't now. I get irritated too cause the same things are repeated over and over again.
> 
> I don't know why our threads dying out - some of the ladies seems sad and it is making me sad too. We are here to be positive, pray, have faith and hope. I enjoy talking to you ladies, this keeps me busy and refrain me from stressing over things.
> 
> Same :) I know the whole TTC is stressful and the BFN's and such are devastating but it's only that way because you let it be IYKWIM? If you don't get to so worked up about it and symptom spot, then you won't have such a hard fall... :) In with the positive out with the neg*****!Click to expand...

Exactly! I'm not a symptom tracker though - I don't even get any symptoms before AF or O as such. So I sometimes just keep staring at the screen -WHOA?! :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

trying2becalm said:


> I got quite stressed when I first looked at forums. This is the best thread I have been in. What you need is support and a listening ear. You ladies really helped me calm down. I guess it worked!! :happydance:

Aww - glad to hear that, hun. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

trying2becalm said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> 
> How are you all. I have a few pages to catch up on so better get reading. Af is going thank god but it's seems such a ling time till ov day going to start bedding tho vet the little spermies built up he he
> 
> Mission :spermy: :sex::sex::sex:
> 
> :af::af::af:This have to be our month :gun::gun:Click to expand...
> 
> I love this. No reason why it should not be!!!
> All the practice can't hurt eh? :happydance:
> :lol::lol::lol:Click to expand...

Ofcourse - there shouldnt be. I just dont know when I exactly Ov - never used any OPKs or other products to find. Other than this there shouldn't be anything else keeping from getting our BFPs. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> *hi ladies....  I havent really been posting (but have been reading....) I just haven't felt myself lately and been a bit moody and down..... starting to feel a bit better..... Started spotting today..... either VERY VERY early AF or maybe something else.... who knows...
> 
> How are all you lovely ladies today? *

Hello, Emily. All good here - I see you're in your fertile period on your ticker. What exactly is causing you spotting? Isn't it too early for implantation bleeding?


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> trying2becalm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> I used to go to TTC & TWW sections too - but I don't now. I get irritated too cause the same things are repeated over and over again.
> 
> I don't know why our threads dying out - some of the ladies seems sad and it is making me sad too. We are here to be positive, pray, have faith and hope. I enjoy talking to you ladies, this keeps me busy and refrain me from stressing over things.
> 
> Same :) I know the whole TTC is stressful and the BFN's and such are devastating but it's only that way because you let it be IYKWIM? If you don't get to so worked up about it and symptom spot, then you won't have such a hard fall... :) In with the positive out with the neg*****!Click to expand...
> 
> I got quite stressed when I first looked at forums. This is the best thread I have been in. What you need is support and a listening ear. You ladies really helped me calm down. I guess it worked!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I second that!!! :thumbup: This is such a great group i'm hoping once everyone gets past :witch: and closer to O-time that it'll pick up again.
> 
> Positive thinking ladies! Don't underestimate faith and friendshipClick to expand...

WOOHOO - heaps of :sex: for those who entering or already in their fertile period. Here MR Eggie all the :spermy: are coming for you! :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> Oh I'm not going anywhere I need you girls.
> 
> Let a try keep calm this month no symptom spotting that just stresses us more. This is going to be a good month.
> 
> I'm just going to relax and not track anything.
> 
> Let's not let this thread die
> 
> I have two weeks till I ov :(. When is it for you girls?

Aww, Sammi. :hugs::hugs: I need ya'll too - otherwise I'll be a loner again and I do not fancy that. :blush:

I think I have a week or less till Ov. But you never know sometimes Ov can be late? :wacko:


----------



## emilyanne

*Well Im not really sure hun, I know I have very irregular AF which is why Im on agnus castus which I used to start my AF, Ive only had one cycle that I know the length of.... which was 32 days.... I had one AF then 32 days later another AF, so it could be that the agnus castus is still trying to sort my AF out or it could be ovulation bleeding, or if I o'd when my chart originally thought I o'd, it could be implantation bleeding, who knows.... Im just gonna leave it a few days to see if this is the start of AF, but if it stops Ill just have to test over the week end or something..... I just wish I knew what was going on..... It is very very light spotting though.....*


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *hi ladies....  I havent really been posting (but have been reading....) I just haven't felt myself lately and been a bit moody and down..... starting to feel a bit better..... Started spotting today..... either VERY VERY early AF or maybe something else.... who knows...
> 
> How are all you lovely ladies today? *
> 
> Do you think implantation bleeding?? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> *Im honestly not sure what it could be.... Im not sure if I o'd yet so could be that.... or if I did o when my chart first thought I had o'd it could very well be implantation..... so I dont know..... hopefully its one of the two..... either way both are good steps towards getting pregnant  been feeling odd the past few days as well, been trying to ignore my own mood swings (which also come with AF) I have symptoms all over the place which Im ignoring lol including ones that started on the day my chart thought I might have o'd then changed its mind lol. Im thinking my thermometer is not working right so should be ordering on online tomorrow..... and wanting to try opk too lol. *Click to expand...

Yeah one can Ov even early or late sometimes. Hope you get that eggie this cycle - sending tons of positive dust your way. :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> Sorry for all the mistakes on my phone still. I miss my laptop

Not to worry, hun. We all make mistakes sometimes even when we are on our lappies. :winkwink::winkwink::flower:


----------



## emilyanne

*Thanks FragileDoll , Im really hoping Ive gotten it too! lol, If it was CD 10 I have a chance, If its today I have a chance.... so there is hope  me and DB BD  when we want, but are trying to make sure we do around the fertile time, but still dont want it to seem like work lol*


----------



## FragileDoll

Good to know that. Make sure to BD today and few days in a row like your ticker says. More practice won't hurt, right? :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pip squeek

Nope I don't fancy been a loner either

Oh not long then hope your getting plenty of bedding in. Yeah I sometimes ov late. Hope you Cath that egg this month.

For some reason I went from a 28 day cycle to a 32 day cycle this month so not 100 percent when I will ov


----------



## emilyanne

*LOL DB would have a fit if HE couldnt BD when he wanted too and Im not any better, so the more BDing  the happier we both are  and well more chance to get that egg! *


----------



## FragileDoll

*Factors That Influence Ovulation*

Aside from the horomones estrogen, follicle-stimulating hormone, luetenizing hormone and progesterone, there are other factors that can influence when ovulation occurs. These factors - stress (good and bad stress), illness and interutpions in your normal routine (i.e. moving into a new location or taking a trip) can either delay ovulation or bring it on earlier.


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> *Factors That Influence Ovulation*
> 
> Aside from the horomones estrogen, follicle-stimulating hormone, luetenizing hormone and progesterone, there are other factors that can influence when ovulation occurs. These factors - stress (good and bad stress), illness and interutpions in your normal routine (i.e. moving into a new location or taking a trip) can either delay ovulation or bring it on earlier.

*Very true there, so lots of BDing just incase *


----------



## pip squeek

Oh that's very interesting I never thought of any of them factors

Me and my hubby have been stressed lately we are renovating our new house so that's not helping. We need to chill and plenty of bedroom time to catch that egg.


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> Nope I don't fancy been a loner either
> 
> Oh not long then hope your getting plenty of bedding in. Yeah I sometimes ov late. Hope you Cath that egg this month.
> 
> For some reason I went from a 28 day cycle to a 32 day cycle this month so not 100 percent when I will ov

Yeah, DH can't wait to BD. :happydance::happydance: 

Even I went from 28 days cycle to 31 day cycle back in May. My cycles may eventually vary from 27-32 days. Last cycle was 27 days - this one lasted for 28 days. My cycle stats:

Jan - 29 days cycle
Feb 28 days cycle
March - 30 days cycle
April - 29 days cycle
May - 31 days cycle
June - 27 days cycle
July - 28 days cycle


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> *LOL DB would have a fit if HE couldnt BD when he wanted too and Im not any better, so the more BDing  the happier we both are  and well more chance to get that egg! *

Ditto! we love BDing - good to store up some little persons inside to get that egg on time. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh you do very I'm usually on time.

Well I'm sure if we bd every other day that should cover us surly.

He he I'm sure they won't be complaining


----------



## pip squeek

Rite ladies I'm going to call it a night I'm shattered mylittle boy woke me up at 5 this morning.

Night night I shal check in in the morning


----------



## emilyanne

*Night pip squeek 

FragileDoll, It takes a lot to get him to stop BDing lol, I never have to try to get it lol its bad.... I love it really though *


----------



## Jemma0717

Night Sammi :)


----------



## butterworth

hi ladies I'm hoping this thread doesn't slow down its really the only thread I check and of course my ttc buddies thread but that is it. I love talking to you ladies you ladies make me feel better about all this ttc stuff


----------



## Jemma0717

I am so happy this is such a great thread!!!! :) :)


----------



## butterworth

good night


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> I am so happy this is such a great thread!!!! :) :)

I agree


----------



## emilyanne

*I love the people on this thread lol, even when Im not posting I tend to pop in to read which always seems to help lift my mood, I think you ladies are GREAT!!!*:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## butterworth

I bought the brewers yeast tabs and the wheat germ caps today I am excited to start them tomorrow I hope they aren't big tabs I haven't opened the bottles yet I already have enough trouble swallowing my prenatals


----------



## Jemma0717

omg you should see EPO....they are fricken horse pills. Im gunna ask DH if we can go and get the wheat germ and yeast tabs tonight


----------



## emilyanne

butterworth said:


> I bought the brewers yeast tabs and the wheat germ caps today I am excited to start them tomorrow I hope they aren't big tabs I haven't opened the bottles yet I already have enough trouble swallowing my prenatals

*Oh, I hate taking these big pills too..... I hope there not that big.... Im planning on trying those two in a few months if I dont get lucky before then *


----------



## butterworth

not sure when I'll ov this month but dtd everyother day should cover it I hope. have any of youladies heard if laying on you stomach works better after you dtd


----------



## Jemma0717

butterworth said:


> not sure when I'll ov this month but dtd everyother day should cover it I hope. have any of youladies heard if laying on you stomach works better after you dtd

Really? I didn't know this....no legs in the air then?


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> omg you should see EPO....they are fricken horse pills. Im gunna ask DH if we can go and get the wheat germ and yeast tabs tonight

make sure the wheat germ is in good date they expire really fast and I think they need to stay in the fridge them me check hold on


----------



## emilyanne

*no.... never heard of that.... you could try it, but Id imagine the  would just come out.....*


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> not sure when I'll ov this month but dtd everyother day should cover it I hope. have any of youladies heard if laying on you stomach works better after you dtd
> 
> Really? I didn't know this....no legs in the air then?Click to expand...

I'm not sure old wives tale someone told me about said it works like a charm or aleast for her anyway i just think you might leak out so I'm not sure how that would work


----------



## butterworth

omg these things are huge I'm going to choke trying to swallow these I can just see it


----------



## Jemma0717

butterworth said:


> omg these things are huge I'm going to choke trying to swallow these I can just see it

I am really bad with swallowing pills and for some reason I can swallow the EPO like nothing...maybe it's because i WANT to take it haha


----------



## emilyanne

*Can you break them or are they ones that need to be swallowed whole? *


----------



## Jemma0717

Off subject kind of....

I think I O right after AF....seriously.....I am having mild cramps right now and AF pretty much ended lastnight. No wonder why I haven't gotten pregnant in 2 years, I NEVER dtd after AF hahah


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> Off subject kind of....
> 
> I think I O right after AF....seriously.....I am having mild cramps right now and AF pretty much ended lastnight. No wonder why I haven't gotten pregnant in 2 years, I NEVER dtd after AF hahah

some women do and some ov twice in on month too so maybe start bd'ing tonight just to make sure


----------



## butterworth

emilyanne said:


> *Can you break them or are they ones that need to be swallowed whole? *

the wheat germ is a gel cap so no i can't split them not sure on the brewers yeast they arrive tomorrow but I know they are tabs so hopefully they aren't as large


----------



## emilyanne

*Its always possible..... even if you dont normally O after AF you could be Oing now.... You just never know..... TMI but I BD even when AF is here  Just incase.... like I said you never know.... *


----------



## butterworth

emilyanne said:


> *Its always possible..... even if you dont normally O after AF you could be Oing now.... You just never know..... TMI but I BD even when AF is here  Just incase.... like I said you never know.... *

I've done that lots but just cuz I like to bd hehe


----------



## emilyanne

butterworth said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Can you break them or are they ones that need to be swallowed whole? *
> 
> the wheat germ is a gel cap so no i can't split them not sure on the brewers yeast they arrive tomorrow but I know they are tabs so hopefully they aren't as largeClick to expand...

*Oh thats no good....  I hope you can swallow them.... I know I almost choke with my prenatal tablet.... *


----------



## emilyanne

butterworth said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Its always possible..... even if you dont normally O after AF you could be Oing now.... You just never know..... TMI but I BD even when AF is here  Just incase.... like I said you never know.... *
> 
> I've done that lots but just cuz I like to bd heheClick to expand...

*Well its never really bothered me, unless DB doesnt want to, or if my cramps are to painful I just dont mind.... if Im in the mood.... well lol *


----------



## Jemma0717

I can't BD while AF is here...too messy and chunky. I think I would puke


----------



## butterworth

emilyanne said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Can you break them or are they ones that need to be swallowed whole? *
> 
> the wheat germ is a gel cap so no i can't split them not sure on the brewers yeast they arrive tomorrow but I know they are tabs so hopefully they aren't as largeClick to expand...
> 
> *Oh thats no good....  I hope you can swallow them.... I know I almost choke with my prenatal tablet.... *Click to expand...

lol me too and these things are even bigger then the prenatals


----------



## emilyanne

butterworth said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Can you break them or are they ones that need to be swallowed whole? *
> 
> the wheat germ is a gel cap so no i can't split them not sure on the brewers yeast they arrive tomorrow but I know they are tabs so hopefully they aren't as largeClick to expand...
> 
> *Oh thats no good....  I hope you can swallow them.... I know I almost choke with my prenatal tablet.... *Click to expand...
> 
> lol me too and these things are even bigger then the prenatalsClick to expand...

*Oh thats not good .... I do wanna try them though..... hmmmm.... let me know if you find them more difficult hunnie  *


----------



## Jemma0717

Check this out (pink is prenatal and other is EPO)

https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/2011-08-10173042.jpg


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> I can't BD while AF is here...too messy and chunky. I think I would puke

lol I only do when she is at her lightest or same too messy but I have dtd in the shower easy clean up just make sure you don't fall through the wall I know someone that did that they slipped and fell right into the other apartment


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> Check this out (pink is prenatal and other is EPO)
> 
> https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/2011-08-10173042.jpg

epo looks like its the same size as the wheat germ caps


----------



## emilyanne

*wow jemma! my epo isnt that big! its more like your prenatal! my prenatal is more like your epo lol! *


----------



## butterworth

emilyanne said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Can you break them or are they ones that need to be swallowed whole? *
> 
> the wheat germ is a gel cap so no i can't split them not sure on the brewers yeast they arrive tomorrow but I know they are tabs so hopefully they aren't as largeClick to expand...
> 
> *Oh thats no good....  I hope you can swallow them.... I know I almost choke with my prenatal tablet.... *Click to expand...
> 
> lol me too and these things are even bigger then the prenatalsClick to expand...
> 
> *Oh thats not good .... I do wanna try them though..... hmmmm.... let me know if you find them more difficult hunnie  *Click to expand...

will do


----------



## FragileDoll

I personally think it's not a bad idea to keep BDing once you're in your TWW - we never know when we Ov exactly. So that can increase our chances - I think we weren't able to get that eggie cause we only BD for like 4 days prior Ov and that also with lots of day off BD in between. So I'm thinking to continue DTD after I think I Ov - and advise the same to ya ladies too! Good for ladies like me who do not track Ov. :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> *Night pip squeek
> 
> FragileDoll, It takes a lot to get him to stop BDing lol, I never have to try to get it lol its bad.... I love it really though *

Yeah - I don't like saying No to him when he wants to BD and I'm not in the mood. I then get into the mood just for him. :hugs:


----------



## butterworth

well ladies got to get dinner on the go then nice relaxing bath with some music playing I love that all I do is sing in the tub and if I was still smoking I'd do that aswell with a glass of wine can't get anymore relaxing then that. to tell you a secret I've had a few puffs here and there just trying to make sure its not everyday and deff not going to do that in the tub tonight just the music


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> Rite ladies I'm going to call it a night I'm shattered mylittle boy woke me up at 5 this morning.
> 
> Night night I shal check in in the morning

Goodnight, Sammi. :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> hi ladies I'm hoping this thread doesn't slow down its really the only thread I check and of course my ttc buddies thread but that is it. I love talking to you ladies you ladies make me feel better about all this ttc stuff

Aww, Sandy. :hugs::hugs: How are you?


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> I personally think it's not a bad idea to keep BDing once you're in your TWW - we never know when we Ov exactly. So that can increase our chances - I think we weren't able to get that eggie cause we only BD for like 4 days prior Ov and that also with lots of day off BD in between. So I'm thinking to continue DTD after I think I Ov - and advise the same to ya ladies too! Good for ladies like me who do not track Ov. :dust:

I do the same just not everyother day like I'm doing this month. I always start right after af till she shows up


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies I'm hoping this thread doesn't slow down its really the only thread I check and of course my ttc buddies thread but that is it. I love talking to you ladies you ladies make me feel better about all this ttc stuff
> 
> Aww, Sandy. :hugs::hugs: How are you?Click to expand...

I'm good just getting dinner together


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> not sure when I'll ov this month but dtd everyother day should cover it I hope. have any of youladies heard if laying on you stomach works better after you dtd

Yup, I have heard that. It works for women who have a tilted uterus for others leg up in the air.


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> I bought the brewers yeast tabs and the wheat germ caps today I am excited to start them tomorrow I hope they aren't big tabs I haven't opened the bottles yet I already have enough trouble swallowing my prenatals

Ugh - my prenatals are pretty big too.


----------



## emilyanne

*FragileDoll, just easier to BE in the mood then say no 

butterworth, enjoy your bath hunnie 
*


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> not sure when I'll ov this month but dtd everyother day should cover it I hope. have any of youladies heard if laying on you stomach works better after you dtd
> 
> Yup, I have heard that. It works for women who have a tilted uterus for others leg up in the air.Click to expand...

I was thinking of doing that this month maybe I have a tilted uterus and I didn't know


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> *I love the people on this thread lol, even when Im not posting I tend to pop in to read which always seems to help lift my mood, I think you ladies are GREAT!!!*:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Aww, hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Off subject kind of....
> 
> I think I O right after AF....seriously.....I am having mild cramps right now and AF pretty much ended lastnight. No wonder why I haven't gotten pregnant in 2 years, I NEVER dtd after AF hahah

Time to get in action, babe. :gun::gun:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> I can't BD while AF is here...too messy and chunky. I think I would puke

Same here, hehe. :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

My prenatal is the size of your EPO. :shock:


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> not sure when I'll ov this month but dtd everyother day should cover it I hope. have any of youladies heard if laying on you stomach works better after you dtd
> 
> Yup, I have heard that. It works for women who have a tilted uterus for others leg up in the air.Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking of doing that this month maybe I have a tilted uterus and I didn't knowClick to expand...

Backache is the first sign of a tilted uterus. Do you have backache, hun? If yes, you can try laying on your stomach this cycle.

Enjoy your dinner hun.


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I can't BD while AF is here...too messy and chunky. I think I would puke
> 
> Same here, hehe. :haha:Click to expand...

*lol  I used to think the same way... but one day one thing lead to another and.....  and honestly its not as bad as you might think.... I wouldnt BD on the heavy days though.....*


----------



## FragileDoll

I just get paranoid at the feeling it would spoil our bed sheets during periods, my legs and his *coughs* would be bloody. Oh TMI sorry. :rofl:


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> I just get paranoid at the feeling it would spoil our bed sheets during periods, my legs and his *coughs* would be bloody. Oh TMI sorry. :rofl:

*ITS REALLY NOT THAT BAD lol, at the worst it just leaves a very little mess on his.... ahem... and honestly Ive found it doesnt leave much down there at all, on me or him... just normally a slight pinkish colour added to the normal mess....  If your worried about the sheets, we just put a towel down.... not that its ever been needed.... *


----------



## FragileDoll

That's cool - but DH won't BD during that time he is kinda scared of blood especially when it's down from my coochie. :rofl:


----------



## emilyanne

*lol, bless him  I honestly thought it would really bother my DB but it was he who convinced me lol  men are a complex creature lol *


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I'd love to join your team. My name is Lacey and my fiancee and I have been trying for 5 months. I found out I have HPV when I was 20 and it has been hard for me to get pregnant. I hardly ovulate.


----------



## emilyanne

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I'd love to join your team. My name is Lacey and my fiancee and I have been trying for 5 months. I found out I have HPV when I was 20 and it has been hard for me to get pregnant. I hardly ovulate.

*Welcome hunnie  Im sure everyone will be happy to have you here  *


----------



## Jemma0717

Welcome hun! Thanks for joining us! This is a fun, crazy, positive thread


----------



## emilyanne

*Oh it really is so quiet in here tonight.... where is all the lovely ladies??? *


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> not sure when I'll ov this month but dtd everyother day should cover it I hope. have any of youladies heard if laying on you stomach works better after you dtd
> 
> Yup, I have heard that. It works for women who have a tilted uterus for others leg up in the air.Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking of doing that this month maybe I have a tilted uterus and I didn't knowClick to expand...
> 
> Backache is the first sign of a tilted uterus. Do you have backache, hun? If yes, you can try laying on your stomach this cycle.
> 
> Enjoy your dinner hun.Click to expand...

well I have scoliosis so my back hurts all the time but it worth a shot


----------



## butterworth

welcome Lacey


----------



## pip squeek

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I'd love to join your team. My name is Lacey and my fiancee and I have been trying for 5 months. I found out I have HPV when I was 20 and it has been hard for me to get pregnant. I hardly ovulate.

Hi welcome to the group. How are you?


----------



## pip squeek

Oh tiff it can't hurt to start now you will defo be covered then. We always start straight after af because you can never be 100 on ov day well I'm not.

My hubby is going to be away Friday till tue so hope that don't stop our chances I shouldn't be ovulating when be is away tho


----------



## trying2becalm

pip squeek said:


> Nope I don't fancy been a loner either
> 
> Oh not long then hope your getting plenty of bedding in. Yeah I sometimes ov late. Hope you Cath that egg this month.
> 
> For some reason I went from a 28 day cycle to a 32 day cycle this month so not 100 percent when I will ov

I had been on the pill for yeas and before that my AF was really irregular. My cycle looked like it was going to settle at 30 days so ov may have been later. Could not be sure do just kept DTD. Any excuse :haha:


----------



## pip squeek

Ha ha well now af has gone we are just going to start dtd every 2 to 3 days that should cover us. 

How many cycles was it till you got your bfp? Congratulations as well x


----------



## trying2becalm

butterworth said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> not sure when I'll ov this month but dtd everyother day should cover it I hope. have any of youladies heard if laying on you stomach works better after you dtd
> 
> Really? I didn't know this....no legs in the air then?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure old wives tale someone told me about said it works like a charm or aleast for her anyway i just think you might leak out so I'm not sure how that would workClick to expand...

I am a fan of DH staying for as long as possible after. If you know what I mean. TMI? :blush:


----------



## trying2becalm

butterworth said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> not sure when I'll ov this month but dtd everyother day should cover it I hope. have any of youladies heard if laying on you stomach works better after you dtd
> 
> Really? I didn't know this....no legs in the air then?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure old wives tale someone told me about said it works like a charm or aleast for her anyway i just think you might leak out so I'm not sure how that would workClick to expand...




pip squeek said:


> Ha ha well now af has gone we are just going to start dtd every 2 to 3 days that should cover us.
> 
> How many cycles was it till you got your bfp? Congratulations as well x

Thank You!! Just hope my little Appleseed stays with me. 
I am so lucky. It was my second cycle off the pill. After 15 years on it! Plus at 33 I was prepared for the worst. 
Still feel quite nervous about it. Roll on 12 weeks!!


----------



## pip squeek

Oh wow that's fast. I'm sure everything will be fine 12 weeks will be hear before you know it it goes so fast x


----------



## Zaney

hiya all, soz aint been on for a couple of days just had 2 read through 15 pages....well i have been signing on like yesterday morning and no1 was about for ages then didnt get 2 sign in last night, i keep getting headaches have for few days they r on and off....and stressing a bit about the animals b4 i go on holiday if it aint sorted i aint going nowhere lol....

Ana - sorry we r in same boat...did u say about ur hubby doing a website? does he design them.....my hubby is a website designer :)

Christina - ur right 1 sperm is all i need haha...but should start picking up now got alot to catch up on haha

Tiff - hope ur BD'ing if u think u may have ov already or starting too...

And hi Lacey :) 

And hello and hope ur well to the rest of you :) xxx


----------



## trying2becalm

pip squeek said:


> Oh wow that's fast. I'm sure everything will be fine 12 weeks will be hear before you know it it goes so fast x

I really hope so! Thank you. X


----------



## pip squeek

Hi Zaney 

Are you looking forward to your hol? Ohh what pets have you got?

It has been quite on hear lately


----------



## pip squeek

Lol just realised iv put tcc buddies instead of ttc lol


----------



## FragileDoll

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I'd love to join your team. My name is Lacey and my fiancee and I have been trying for 5 months. I found out I have HPV when I was 20 and it has been hard for me to get pregnant. I hardly ovulate.

Hello there Lacey and welcome. :hugs::hugs: What did you doctors tell you?


----------



## FragileDoll

trying2becalm said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> not sure when I'll ov this month but dtd everyother day should cover it I hope. have any of youladies heard if laying on you stomach works better after you dtd
> 
> Really? I didn't know this....no legs in the air then?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure old wives tale someone told me about said it works like a charm or aleast for her anyway i just think you might leak out so I'm not sure how that would workClick to expand...
> 
> I am a fan of DH staying for as long as possible after. If you know what I mean. TMI? :blush:Click to expand...

Ahahaha - DH does that everytime, he stays as long as possible till he wishes to IYKWIM? :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> *lol, bless him  I honestly thought it would really bother my DB but it was he who convinced me lol  men are a complex creature lol *

Oh they're unpredictable. Sorry about last night - there were thunders here and the power went poof. :shrug:


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> hiya all, soz aint been on for a couple of days just had 2 read through 15 pages....well i have been signing on like yesterday morning and no1 was about for ages then didnt get 2 sign in last night, i keep getting headaches have for few days they r on and off....and stressing a bit about the animals b4 i go on holiday if it aint sorted i aint going nowhere lol....
> 
> Ana - sorry we r in same boat...did u say about ur hubby doing a website? does he design them.....my hubby is a website designer :)
> 
> Christina - ur right 1 sperm is all i need haha...but should start picking up now got alot to catch up on haha
> 
> Tiff - hope ur BD'ing if u think u may have ov already or starting too...
> 
> And hi Lacey :)
> And hello and hope ur well to the rest of you :) xxx


Hey ya Zara - yeah my DH is a web designer too. :happydance::happydance:

Aww - what animals do you have, hun?


----------



## FragileDoll

trying2becalm said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> not sure when I'll ov this month but dtd everyother day should cover it I hope. have any of youladies heard if laying on you stomach works better after you dtd
> 
> Really? I didn't know this....no legs in the air then?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure old wives tale someone told me about said it works like a charm or aleast for her anyway i just think you might leak out so I'm not sure how that would workClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha well now af has gone we are just going to start dtd every 2 to 3 days that should cover us.
> 
> How many cycles was it till you got your bfp? Congratulations as well xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank You!! Just hope my little Appleseed stays with me.
> I am so lucky. It was my second cycle off the pill. After 15 years on it! Plus at 33 I was prepared for the worst.
> Still feel quite nervous about it. Roll on 12 weeks!!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Pnutsprincess, added you to the member's list. We would like to have your ticker bbcode too - if you do not have a ticker, just let us know the following we'll make one fr you:

Last menstrual period, cycle length & luteal phase. :dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## butterworth

trying2becalm said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> not sure when I'll ov this month but dtd everyother day should cover it I hope. have any of youladies heard if laying on you stomach works better after you dtd
> 
> Really? I didn't know this....no legs in the air then?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure old wives tale someone told me about said it works like a charm or aleast for her anyway i just think you might leak out so I'm not sure how that would workClick to expand...
> 
> I am a fan of DH staying for as long as possible after. If you know what I mean. TMI? :blush:Click to expand...

we do that too, nothing is TMI when it come to ttc any info is good info what ever helps us get our bfp I'd like to know


----------



## butterworth

well ladies I'm off to work hope everyone has a great day and I'll see yas later


----------



## Zaney

Hey Ana, funny they both r website designers lol....and i have 9 guinea pigs lmao....2 i am looking after that need a home....might have 2 find some more homes for the others soon....my daughter also has a rabbit and hamster...rabbit was my sisters but now we have it lol and a caine cross puppy that is about 1 now.....bloody animals!!! haha


----------



## Zaney

ooooh and just noticed my tag...gotta get bust soon as lmao...


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> well ladies I'm off to work hope everyone has a great day and I'll see yas later

Have a good day, hun. :flower:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies thank you for the welcomes. This is going to sound stupid. I do not know my Luteal Phase yet. I am trying to figure it out. Im on my period now, Day 5 and I just bought a whole month supply ovulation test. my period usually comes between 30-32 Days. Last month I had it on the July 8th is when it started and this month it started on the 7th. When I was told i had HPV, They had to run more test on me and I have some scartissue on my cervix from them removing precancerous cells. When I got off my birth control in 2009 I had went to the doctor and they had told me I wasnt ovulating. The last time I was actually checked out by a obgyn was almost a yr ago. Im trying to do a lot of this on my own, but when my fiancee and I get married I will be going on tricare, so then I can get into a doctor. We are hoping to get married late this month or early next month, if not we have to wait til November of this year because he is going to Ranger school. So if any of you can help me, that would be great. I have to leave for work in an hour. I also need some friends on this site. So if any of you can add me or message me that would be nice.


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> Hey Ana, funny they both r website designers lol....and i have 9 guinea pigs lmao....2 i am looking after that need a home....might have 2 find some more homes for the others soon....my daughter also has a rabbit and hamster...rabbit was my sisters but now we have it lol and a caine cross puppy that is about 1 now.....bloody animals!!! haha

Hope you find homes for them! BD a lot before you leave for the trip and do keep doing BD when you get time there. :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies thank you for the welcomes. This is going to sound stupid. I do not know my Luteal Phase yet. I am trying to figure it out. Im on my period now, Day 5 and I just bought a whole month supply ovulation test. my period usually comes between 30-32 Days. Last month I had it on the July 8th is when it started and this month it started on the 7th. When I was told i had HPV, They had to run more test on me and I have some scartissue on my cervix from them removing precancerous cells. When I got off my birth control in 2009 I had went to the doctor and they had told me I wasnt ovulating. The last time I was actually checked out by a obgyn was almost a yr ago. Im trying to do a lot of this on my own, but when my fiancee and I get married I will be going on tricare, so then I can get into a doctor. We are hoping to get married late this month or early next month, if not we have to wait til November of this year because he is going to Ranger school. So if any of you can help me, that would be great. I have to leave for work in an hour. I also need some friends on this site. So if any of you can add me or message me that would be nice.

Lacey, even I do not know my Luteal phase. I do not even know when exactly I Ov - but I do get Ov cramps around CD 13-15 so that's how I know it's there. 

I personally advise you to see a doctor asap, if you're aint Ovulating they would either put you on Clomid or Metformin which helps inducing Ovulation. Many women get pregnant within 6 cycles or less using them.


----------



## Zaney

oh i will ...we may be going early so may be going monday for 2 weeks instead of the 9 days so gonna enjoy it and see how it goes....well ill try to haha hope ur doing well Ana x


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm doing great, Zara. It's raining here since last night - wonderful weather. Feeling romantic. :drunk:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well Im going to try this ovulation kit because my doctor told me it could have been from being on the pill for 8yrs. Worse decision I ever made when I was a teenager. I was 13 when I first got on the pill because my periods were so bad. I just hope i can get pregnant soon. Yeah im just waiting on getting married so i cna have the insurance to see a doctor because not having insurance would be expensive to go see a doctor.


----------



## Zaney

we got rain here too.....a dull day....better to snuggle in later i say haha....

lacey - contraception pill is ok for some but know where ya coming from i tried everything out there b4 in the past and none worked for me...dr was even stumped lol...injection i bled for a year wasnt nice...didnt have breaks either...was from spotting to heavy and had 2 wait for it 2 get out my system...mini pill i fell pregnant on but was breastfeeding at same time and still had bleedin every month so assumed it was a period found out at 5 months i pregnant lol....and i tried other pills but hormones were outrageous....and couldnt have implant as its same as depo injection...but i went on pill about year and half ago for few months it stopped the periods completely!...but then i married and been trying for a year now...so here i am haha soz for the long story x


----------



## FragileDoll

Pnutsprincess said:


> Well Im going to try this ovulation kit because my doctor told me it could have been from being on the pill for 8yrs. Worse decision I ever made when I was a teenager. I was 13 when I first got on the pill because my periods were so bad. I just hope i can get pregnant soon. Yeah im just waiting on getting married so i cna have the insurance to see a doctor because not having insurance would be expensive to go see a doctor.

Are you off the BCP now? yeah it can be causing because of that - it takes a few cycle to get your body back to normal. Try out OPKs - if you get the surge there then great! You wouldn't have to see the doctor then - tons of baby dust to you - hope you get your BFP soon! :dust: Will you be TTC after you get married?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

We are ttcing now and have been for 5 months now and we are still trying. I am off of BC now and have been since 2009. the 2yr mark just passed. Im using first response ovulation kit now its a month supply(20 days) and I just started it today because it said day 5 of your period. We are going to keep trying because we both want to have a baby. It is going to get harder because he leaves for ranger school in september and then will be back in November, then he will take a month off and go to SF selection. Then he will be gone on and off for 2yrs if he gets in SF for all types of schools.


----------



## FragileDoll

Good luck, Lacey! :dust: Hope this is your month! :hugs::hugs:

Even DH and I will be off TTC after this month and switch to NTNP till Dec-Jan. This semester is important for him - so I don't want him stressing over TTC. If I get a BFP this month great otherwise I'll wait for 3-4 months to get back TTC.


----------



## JBear85

Is everyone mostly using this thread now?


----------



## purplelilly

QUOTE]

Lacey, even I do not know my Luteal phase. I do not even know when exactly I Ov - but I do get Ov cramps around CD 13-15 so that's how I know it's there. 

I personally advise you to see a doctor asap, if you're aint Ovulating they would either put you on Clomid or Metformin which helps inducing Ovulation. Many women get pregnant within 6 cycles or less using them.[/QUOTE]

What fragile said! :thumbup: Oh and Welcome Lacey! We're all friends around here so feel free to ask anything! Hopefully you can get into the obgyn soon and settle some of your questions. After 5mths of frustration and giving myself a 2wk cycle from stress :growlmad: Dr. had me do OPK's too. I thought i knew when i was o-ing but evidently i was wrong :blush: It took a couple of months to figure them out (I only got a positive for 1/2 a day :dohh:) but we got it. So good luck and be positive & patient!


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> Is everyone mostly using this thread now?

I think so for the most part. I don't even look at any other threads on this site anymore:blush::haha:


----------



## trying2becalm

Pnutsprincess said:


> Well Im going to try this ovulation kit because my doctor told me it could have been from being on the pill for 8yrs. Worse decision I ever made when I was a teenager. I was 13 when I first got on the pill because my periods were so bad. I just hope i can get pregnant soon. Yeah im just waiting on getting married so i cna have the insurance to see a doctor because not having insurance would be expensive to go see a doctor.[/]
> 
> I had been on the pill since I was 18. I am now 33 and 5 weeks pregnant. The pill is different for all ladies. Not defo going to cause you a problem so don't add to your stress blaming your 13 year old self who was in pain. Keep positive! A lady who I work with had not had periods for years (low bmi) and is 5 months pregnant. Stay positive!!! :thumbup: X x:hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

It Will Happen - when it have too. :dust:


----------



## emilyanne

*Hi Zaney

Oh thats ok FragileDoll, I know how RL are things that we cant controll  

Oh I hope everything goes ok for you Pnutsprincess, I dont know when or if I ovulate yet myself so I wouldnt say thats stupid.... its not easy to work out.... good luck 

Hello everyone else! how are we all today?

As for me.... little bit of spotting this morning.... thats it.... seems to have totally stopped now  no idea what that is.... Other wise Im ok 

*


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello, Emily. I'm doing good - it's raining here since last night and I caught cold now. :coffee:


----------



## Jemma0717

Just wanted to say hi real quick. I woke up this AM with a severe headache and puking. not sure what's going on yet, prob just a typical migraine. I think I'm done ith the EPO as I feel this is what's causing these headaches. No BD when I feel like crap. Off to find preseed when I feel better


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff, I also found out that EPO delays Ovulation. I did a little research yesterday what causes late Ovulation and there EPO was one of the facts. Also saw some women reporting of a delayed Ovulation after using EPO here on BnB.


----------



## FragileDoll

Hope you feel better - I'd also say get Preseed! :thumbup:


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Hello, Emily. I'm doing good - it's raining here since last night and I caught cold now. :coffee:

*Oh thats just horrible.... I like the rain (when I dont have to go out lol) but hate getting colds... hope it doesnt last long hunnie 

Hope you feel better soon jemma *


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> Just wanted to say hi real quick. I woke up this AM with a severe headache and puking. not sure what's going on yet, prob just a typical migraine. I think I'm done ith the EPO as I feel this is what's causing these headaches. No BD when I feel like crap. Off to find preseed when I feel better

hope your migraine goes away. I would stop EPO it could be a side effect or something pesees might be better for you just cuz the pills have to go through your system to work and preseed is used locally inturn less side effects. I'm going to start the wheat germ and breweres yeast tonight with my supper says to take with food. It also says to take it 3 times a day but I don't think I will do that just cuz I'm taking it for diff reasons then what the bottle says its for so just once a day for now.


----------



## purplelilly

Tiff-- so sorry you still feel bad hon! Hopefully your headache dies down and the EPO delayed your O alittle bit so you still get some :sex: in :thumbup:

Good afternoon Ana glad to see some extra positivity in here today :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

hi zaney hope youre doing well today :winkwink:


----------



## purplelilly

I'm goin crazy today tring to get ready for the beach and get my dogs taken care of but i wanted to stop by and send out some
:dust::dust: today :happydance:


----------



## purplelilly

emilyanne said:


> *Hi Zaney
> 
> Oh thats ok FragileDoll, I know how RL are things that we cant controll
> 
> Oh I hope everything goes ok for you Pnutsprincess, I dont know when or if I ovulate yet myself so I wouldnt say thats stupid.... its not easy to work out.... good luck
> 
> Hello everyone else! how are we all today?
> 
> As for me.... little bit of spotting this morning.... thats it.... seems to have totally stopped now  no idea what that is.... Other wise Im ok
> 
> *

Hi Emily, hopefully the spotting is a good thing :winkwink: Glad ur feelin well!


----------



## butterworth

well thankyou christina have fun at the beach


----------



## purplelilly

So sorry Sandy I didn't see you on (guess i didn't go back enough pages:blush:) how are you doing today? good i hope


----------



## emilyanne

*purplelilly, thanks hun  Im just not sure what this is.... tbh Id rather not have spotting either way.... it just makes me wanna ... lol*


----------



## FragileDoll

Thank you, Christina. Hope you have fun at the beach! :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Emily fingers crossed for you, hun. :dust:


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Emily fingers crossed for you, hun. :dust:

*
Thanks hun, Im gonna wait a few days before I test... hopefully sometime this week end.... I dont expect anything, but I might be lucky *


----------



## butterworth

I work at a pharmcy so I figured they know more about meds then most dr so I told one of them that I have been ttc for a while with no luck and I asked her about the wheat germ and brewers yeast she said that she had heard of it being used for ttc but ws surprised that I was young and still having trouble but I told her my cycles keep changing so that might be my problem and she agreed I pretty sure I ov most months cuz I do get ov pain I don't notice it all the time but I have felt them I don't think I felt them last month so maybe I didn't, opks would be the only way to know for sure. If I don't catch the eggie this month then that is my next step before going to a dr for help.


----------



## butterworth

purplelilly said:


> So sorry Sandy I didn't see you on (guess i didn't go back enough pages:blush:) how are you doing today? good i hope

I'm doing good just on my lunch break which is almost over then off to work again and tonight I'm going to start dtd as af is finally done


----------



## butterworth

well I'm off to work I'll see you ladies later


----------



## FragileDoll

Sandy, I so agree with you there. My father is a Pharmacist and he knows way too much about medicines than them doctors. Pharmacy is itself a study of medicine, it's uses and stuff. He regularly bring prenatal vitamins for me and my sister even when I didn't know anything what are they for until I did a little research on it.


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Emily fingers crossed for you, hun. :dust:
> 
> *
> Thanks hun, Im gonna wait a few days before I test... hopefully sometime this week end.... I dont expect anything, but I might be lucky *Click to expand...

Sending some extra baby dust your way - really praying for that BFP! :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Have a good day, Sandy. :dust:


----------



## emilyanne

*Thanks hun.... Im sure Im not the only one thats seen just a few to many bfn.... Ive sort of gotten to the point where I get excited, take the test, then Im just like oh, neg again... oh well....  Every time part of me prays something shows up.... but a real line never does... It doesnt even really upset me any more.... but thats ok, I just keep trucking on.... *


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh hun, I can so relate. Even I get all excited and the urge to test and get a BFN! I do pray the same for a second to pop up every cycle - it doesn't bother me anymore seeing BFNs - I'm used seeing them. :haha::haha:


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Oh hun, I can so relate. Even I get all excited and the urge to test and get a BFN! I do pray the same for a second to pop up every cycle - it doesn't bother me anymore seeing BFNs - I'm used seeing them. :haha::haha:

*I think Im worse with the waiting to test then getting yet another neg..... the night before I test I struggle to sleep if I get any at all.... Its just too much sometimes.... I hope I get that BFP one day but when I do I dont think Im going to really believe it for a very long time.... *


----------



## kytti

Just checking in.... I got my second blood results and apparently my numbers more than doubled. It went from 14 to 37. My bean is trying to hang on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emilyanne

kytti said:


> Just checking in.... I got my second blood results and apparently my numbers more than doubled. It went from 14 to 37. My bean is trying to hang on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*OH THATS FANTASTIC HUNNIE  Ive been hoping everything goes well for you and your sticky little bean! *


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Oh hun, I can so relate. Even I get all excited and the urge to test and get a BFN! I do pray the same for a second to pop up every cycle - it doesn't bother me anymore seeing BFNs - I'm used seeing them. :haha::haha:
> 
> *I think Im worse with the waiting to test then getting yet another neg..... the night before I test I struggle to sleep if I get any at all.... Its just too much sometimes.... I hope I get that BFP one day but when I do I dont think Im going to really believe it for a very long time.... *Click to expand...

Aww, hun. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> Just checking in.... I got my second blood results and apparently my numbers more than doubled. It went from 14 to 37. My bean is trying to hang on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOHOO!! that's great news, Andrea. Sending heaps of sticky dust your way, hun. :dust:


----------



## kytti

I am not out of the woods yet but the nurse said this was really good news. I am in shock and I am praying the numbers keep going up!


----------



## FragileDoll

We hope the same for you, hun. :hugs:


----------



## emilyanne

*Really hope they keep going up hunnie *


----------



## emilyanne

*spotting again..... *


----------



## kytti

I guess I am going to make a ticker finally since I AM pregnant. Just hoping he or she hangs on for dear life, literally!!!!!


----------



## pip squeek

Oh wow Andrea I'm so happy for you. Congratulations xx


----------



## trying2becalm

kytti said:


> Just checking in.... I got my second blood results and apparently my numbers more than doubled. It went from 14 to 37. My bean is trying to hang on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah!!!! Keep positive!! Xx :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## kytti

Thank you! These past few days have been so stress filled I hope it didn't affect the poor bean trying so hard to hang on already. Sheesh!


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh andrea what a journey. I am sooooo happy for you!! What a stubborn little bean you have already, must be a girl hahaha


----------



## kytti

I heard boys are late implanters so I don't know! I will love whatever decides to hang on and make the journey with me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Well whatever it may be, yay! How exciting!


----------



## purplelilly

kytti said:


> Just checking in.... I got my second blood results and apparently my numbers more than doubled. It went from 14 to 37. My bean is trying to hang on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG I'm sooooo happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Now get some rest!! and give that little bean a break already :haha: :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## kytti

I can't fit this stupid ticker in my signature, it keeps saying I have too many lines!


----------



## purplelilly

kytti said:


> I can't fit this stupid ticker in my signature, it keeps saying I have too many lines!

Maybe if you take out the TTC#2 line out :thumbup:


----------



## Jemma0717

Take out ur ttc buddies like I did. We know we are are ;)


----------



## kytti

Aw, poop. I was hoping not to do that but yes, I know who mine are...... you guys have been there for me from the very beginning. :cloud9:


----------



## purplelilly

that's 3 BFP's in one month... damn Tiff ur good! :laugh2:


----------



## kytti

Fixed!


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> *spotting again..... *

Aww, hun. Why not see your doctor?


----------



## FragileDoll

Andrea - I think it's a boy! Boys are lazy and late implanters. Told ya had a friend who got her first positive test in her 7th week - she was carrying a boy!

And oh we will be needing that pregnancy ticker to update our main page - if ya allow so.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kytti

Of course, I am definitely pregnant.... just hoping it hangs on! I totally think it is a boy! We would love one!!!

<url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com><img>https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1311570000z3z1312779600z1.png</img></url>


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *spotting again..... *
> 
> Aww, hun. Why not see your doctor?Click to expand...

*Well Im not in much pain... just a little crampy, Im just not that worried about it at the moment. I think AF might just be trying to sort her self out after months of nothing..... its done this sort of thing before.... MANY years ago now...... AF has been very unpredictable for years.... when I first got my very first AF they were regular to start with... every 31 days like clock work for about 3-4 years.... since then Ive had up to 2 in one month or none in 4 years..... so its very difficult to know what my cycles are doing any more....  Think Ill give it a few months providing I keep getting AF if I dont Ill deff see my dr.....  *


----------



## FragileDoll

Ticker updated!

Praying for that bean to stick and wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy, hun. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Hope it sort out for you, Emily! :thumbup:


----------



## Zaney

well read alot of pages since earlier....congrats Kytti...and im good, to all that asked lol....im in ur boat tiff...headache had it for 3 days on and off....very odd...but hope it goes soon xx


----------



## kytti

Thanks everyone but I'm not leaving this thread! So, update me.. since I have been gone. Where is everyone at in their cycle!?


----------



## Jemma0717

Andrea I am entering my fertile period...wanted to BD lastnight but have been super sick lately. Starting to feel better now after laying in bed all morning and puking. DH brought me a tray with soup, crackers, and water which helped me. I am hoping to BD tonight.

WHen I feel good enough to leave, I am going to find preseed as I have decided against the EPO. I think it's what's giving me headaches and Ana found out that it actually delays ovulation.I might get some of the vitamins Laine suggested tho :)


----------



## Zaney

i am in my fertile period according to ticker....few days till ov...and gonna bd 2nite also haha...and even past that date as i aint 100% sure when my next af will be....so should hurt to keep going for little longer


----------



## kytti

Oh Tiff so sorry you've been sick! I hope you catch that eggie, your fertile period usually lasts several days so go get those eggies!!!!


----------



## Zaney

emilyanne.....if i was u id be testing im a nitemare lol....but it aint just me ladies lmao....hopefully its all good x


----------



## emilyanne

Zaney said:


> emilyanne.....if i was u id be testing im a nitemare lol....but it aint just me ladies lmao....hopefully its all good x

*I know hun, part of me really wants to POAS lol  But I was smart and made DB hide them from me, he knows hes not to let me have the test until the night before we agree to test, that way we dont send so much just to see yet anoth BFN, I really feel like testing.... its been driving me nuts since yesterday.....  *


----------



## kytti

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo-8.jpg


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo-8.jpg

yaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Aren't you sooo excited?!


----------



## kytti

I am trying not to cry my eyes out!~!


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo-8.jpg

WOOHOO - Andrea, really hope you are relieved now!! 

I really want to say a word here for you which my DH taught me in Arabic - MASHALLAH (meaning - May God bless you with his countless blessings)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> I am trying not to cry my eyes out!~!

Aww, hun. We all know how can one feel - such a joy! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pip squeek

Oh kitty bet it's great looking at that. I'm so excited for you


----------



## FragileDoll

BTW - anybody know CrazyKitty's name? I just updated a ticker for her too.


----------



## Zaney

emilyanne....u dont wanna stress now ay hahaha....thats what i would say to hubby....its hard if the test dont show anything yet but then it may make ya feel differently...but id be calling dr soon as....dunno what else causes spotting??.....i actually really dont lol x


----------



## emilyanne

kytti said:


> I am trying not to cry my eyes out!~!

*Im so happy for you hun BIG *


----------



## kytti

I can't stop looking at it!


----------



## Jemma0717

Kytti, cherish it lol I was soooo sad when mine cleared on me. I wanted to keep it but after so long they go blank............



but then I had my mc so I probably would have chucked it across the room of it still said "pregnant" lol


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> BTW - anybody know CrazyKitty's name? I just updated a ticker for her too.

Anna


----------



## kytti

Praying the bean hangs on but if it doesn't, it wasn't meant to be. All I can do is hope!


----------



## Zaney

hopefully u can relax kytti....it is what it says and dont think of future just think of the now and keep well xxxx


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo-8.jpg

OMG Andrea I knew it!!!! Congrats :)

So exciting!!! :D


----------



## purplelilly

kytti said:


> I can't stop looking at it!

I did the same, it cleared last night though :cry: (glad i had all the others that were not digital :haha:)

Prayin for a happy & healthy 9mths for you and a sticky bean NOW!


----------



## FragileDoll

It will, Andrea. Sending tons sticky dust. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kytti

purplelilly said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> I can't stop looking at it!
> 
> I did the same, it cleared last night though :cry: (glad i had all the others that were not digital :haha:)
> 
> Prayin for a happy & healthy 9mths for you and a sticky bean NOW!Click to expand...

Looks like we might have the same due date if mine sticks around! Should be around April 16th!


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff, the psychic. :shock:

Who's next? :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## purplelilly

kytti said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kytti said:
> 
> 
> I can't stop looking at it!
> 
> I did the same, it cleared last night though :cry: (glad i had all the others that were not digital :haha:)
> 
> Prayin for a happy & healthy 9mths for you and a sticky bean NOW!Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like we might have the same due date if mine sticks around! Should be around April 16th!Click to expand...

Positive thinking hon! No if.... just a couple of easter eggs :haha:


----------



## kytti

AWW Easter Eggs! I did not even think about that!!!!


----------



## JBear85

I'm really hoping I'll get my BFP within the next 2 months... otherwise I'm out until most likely February! Eeeks I'm so excited for Christina and Andrea :)


----------



## purplelilly

FragileDoll said:


> Tiff, the psychic. :shock:
> 
> Who's next? :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:rofl::rofl:

I think we should start :dust: Tiff :thumbup:


----------



## emilyanne

*Zaney I just had a look online and found this for you hun 

What Causes Bleeding Between Periods?

Although the cause of irregular bleeding can vary according to individual health situations, some of the more common causes include:
Implantation Bleeding/Pregnancy
Miscarriage
Hormonal fluctuations
Starting, stopping, or missing oral contraceptives or estrogens
Low thyroid levels
Stress
IUDs occasionally cause slight spotting
Injury to the vagina from insertion of objects
Malignant cancers
Undiagnosed vaginal infections
Certain drugs, particularly anticoagulants Vaginal dryness
GYN procedures
Some women have spotting during ovulation, which is normal
Bed rest may be recommended if between period bleeding is heavy. Use your menstrual cycle calendar to record the number of tampons or pads you use. This information helps your doctor determine whether you are bleeding excessively.

Unless your doctor specifically advises otherwise, never take aspirin while you are menstruating. Aspirin can cause bleeding to occur longer and heavier.

Of course, you should inform your doctor about any bleeding or spotting between periods that you experience.

So now Im thinking I should call my doctor on monday, just want to give it a few days so I can test and see if there is anything in there.... Im hoping... But they said at the end there that if you have ANY spotting to see your doctor..... *


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Tiff, the psychic. :shock:
> 
> Who's next? :happydance::happydance::happydance:

haha OH NO! Don't put me on the spot!!! 

It's....it's....

ME! hahah positive thinking eh?? :haha:


----------



## kytti

Who is bleeding between their period?? It can also be implantation! I had it with #1.


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Tiff, the psychic. :shock:
> 
> Who's next? :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> haha OH NO! Don't put me on the spot!!!
> 
> It's....it's....
> 
> ME! hahah positive thinking eh?? :haha:Click to expand...

Maybe it IS you! :) FX


----------



## Jemma0717

hahah thaaanks I can only hope.

So, who wants to searh for the list?! I don't but I will tell you this, I am going to post it on the front page for shits and giggles


----------



## kytti

That list scares the crap outta me!


----------



## Jemma0717

omg me toooo


----------



## JBear85

What list? How out of the loop am I? Haha


----------



## emilyanne

kytti said:


> Who is bleeding between their period?? It can also be implantation! I had it with #1.

*Me......*


----------



## kytti

In a GOOD way! But still!! Spooky!!!!


----------



## kytti

Emily!!! You are bleeding on CD 20!?!? When did you O??? You know this could be implantation right!??!?!?!?!?


----------



## Jemma0717

OMG Jen where have you been? SOmeone explain it, but head still hurts :wacko:


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Tiff, the psychic. :shock:
> 
> Who's next? :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I think we should start :dust: Tiff :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm having a feeling - Tiff is next!! :dust: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## kytti

It even looks like you had an implantation dip on your chart????


----------



## JBear85

I know, I went camping!! It was worth it, but I missed SO much! I thought I had read and caught up on everything, but apparently not haha


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Tiff, the psychic. :shock:
> 
> Who's next? :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I think we should start :dust: Tiff :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having a feeling - Tiff is next!! :dust: :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

You think?! I am feeling quite optimistic....people keep telling me i'm next...including Andrea :blush:


----------



## Jemma0717

Ok, let me find the list. Hold on.


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm looking for the list, Tiff. Post it here!


----------



## emilyanne

kytti said:


> Emily!!! You are bleeding on CD 20!?!? When did you O??? You know this could be implantation right!??!?!?!?!?

*It started yesterday then stopped but came back this afternoon..... Im not even sure if I o'd.... my chart is looking like a looney put random spots on it.... My chart did originally think I od on cd 10 so its possible  Im testing probley on saturday *


----------



## kytti

Well, FYI I had implantation bleeding about a week before AF was due with #1 and I thought she was coming early. It went away and never came back. I think it is looking quite good for you. Hope I am right!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Tiff, the psychic. :shock:
> 
> Who's next? :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I think we should start :dust: Tiff :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having a feeling - Tiff is next!! :dust: :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> You think?! I am feeling quite optimistic....people keep telling me i'm next...including Andrea :blush:Click to expand...

Yeah - I am having a strong feeling deep inside for you and Zaney to be next. Emily and Carla to be following. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jemma0717

Ok, here we are:

Rachel
Andrea
Carla
Loz
Sandy
Ana
Zara
Jen
Greer- NTNP now
Sammi
Tiff
Laine
Amanda
Emily


----------



## Jemma0717

deleted sorry


----------



## Jemma0717

Ladies don't be mad at me. WHich one is Carla?


----------



## emilyanne

kytti said:


> Well, FYI I had implantation bleeding about a week before AF was due with #1 and I thought she was coming early. It went away and never came back. I think it is looking quite good for you. Hope I am right!

*I really hope your right hun *


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Emily!!! You are bleeding on CD 20!?!? When did you O??? You know this could be implantation right!??!?!?!?!?
> 
> *It started yesterday then stopped but came back this afternoon..... Im not even sure if I o'd.... my chart is looking like a looney put random spots on it.... My chart did originally think I od on cd 10 so its possible  Im testing probley on saturday *Click to expand...

Emily, if you have irregular cycles then it could be Implantation bleeding for sure. Cause you cant pin point Ov with irregular cycles and women with such cycles do Ov early sometimes. I hope it's implantation - yay!


----------



## Jemma0717

Sorry Emily I am off in my own world lol

FX FOR YOU!!!! Take a test lol


----------



## kytti

Well if it's implantation a positive won't show up until roughly 4 or 5 days after. So, I say take one Monday morning if you can hold out!


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Emily!!! You are bleeding on CD 20!?!? When did you O??? You know this could be implantation right!??!?!?!?!?
> 
> *It started yesterday then stopped but came back this afternoon..... Im not even sure if I o'd.... my chart is looking like a looney put random spots on it.... My chart did originally think I od on cd 10 so its possible  Im testing probley on saturday *Click to expand...
> 
> Emily, if you have irregular cycles then it could be Implantation bleeding for sure. Cause you cant pin point Ov with irregular cycles and women with such cycles do Ov early sometimes. I hope it's implantation - yay!Click to expand...

*I really hope you are right hun, but I cant get my hopes up, I cant do it to myself after so many BFN...... *


----------



## FragileDoll

Skweek35 (Carla), she is in her most fertile period according to her ticker.


----------



## JBear85

FX for you Emily!!

Tiff, is that list your predictions for the order of our BFP's?


----------



## emilyanne

kytti said:


> Well if it's implantation a positive won't show up until roughly 4 or 5 days after. So, I say take one Monday morning if you can hold out!

*errr monday..... Im thinking saturday or sunday, but either way Im sure ill be testing again lol! 
Oh when you had implantation bleeding.... what did it look like? did you have cramps or any weird feelings? *


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> FX for you Emily!!
> 
> Tiff, is that list your predictions for the order of our BFP's?

It is, and it was a complete random JOKE.....until the 1st 2 were right!


----------



## kytti

I did have some cramps and it kind of looked like the way my period would normally start.. darkish in color.... it wasn't a whole lot. But I noticed it for at least a day, maybe two. Then it just stopped and went away.


----------



## FragileDoll

Didn't even see Loz here for a while. How on earth are we going to know about her. I hope she shows up soon!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> FX for you Emily!!
> 
> Tiff, is that list your predictions for the order of our BFP's?
> 
> It is, and it was a complete random JOKE.....until the 1st 2 were right!Click to expand...

I'm getting more interested in your JOKES from now on. :rofl:


----------



## JBear85

Tiff that's crazy!!! I'm kind of excited to see how many more are right!


----------



## Jemma0717

I haven't seen a lot of the girls here.....


----------



## purplelilly

emilyanne said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Well if it's implantation a positive won't show up until roughly 4 or 5 days after. So, I say take one Monday morning if you can hold out!
> 
> *errr monday..... Im thinking saturday or sunday, but either way Im sure ill be testing again lol!
> Oh when you had implantation bleeding.... what did it look like? did you have cramps or any weird feelings? *Click to expand...

I had tinged cm that made me think AF was coming and alittle cramping, and o-ing at cd10 is possible I o'd at CD11 but i've only got a 23day cycle, but it can happen :winkwink: fx :dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Tiff that's crazy!!! I'm kind of excited to see how many more are right!

Ana is determined that i am psychic :wacko:


----------



## emilyanne

kytti said:


> I did have some cramps and it kind of looked like the way my period would normally start.. darkish in color.... it wasn't a whole lot. But I noticed it for at least a day, maybe two. Then it just stopped and went away.

*hmmm, I know everything is differen for everyone and every pregnancy...... mines has had the tinest amount of red yesterday, then it went more brown..... this afternoon its been pinky... with a tinge of brown.... its not really much at all.... havent needed a pad or anything..... *


----------



## JBear85

I haven't seen a lot of the girls around either... it's hard when you get a little discouraged. I found out a friend of mine is expecting the other day, and while I was happy for her it was enough to make me want to quit and just altogether stop thinking about trying. 

BUT I came back because the support system that we have going here is awesome, and I know we'll all get our BFP's eventually! :)


----------



## kytti

Sounds like implantation to me... but I don't want to get your hopes up!!! Test Monday morning!!!!!! I think if you test Saturday it will be too early and you'll get a false negative! And I concur, Tiff IS a psychic!!!!


----------



## purplelilly

:yellowcard: when's the card reading Tiff? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

Hey ladies I need some help...and it's off pregnancy subject but I know we are all friends so I don't think you will mind me asking...

Lastnight I started having this sharp pain on the left side of my head...like a bad headache for a second. Then it would go away and come back and go away...and it only lasts for like 10 seconds. I was super worried so I took a xanax and went to bed. Was up on and off during the night because it turned into a migraine. Woke up with a migraine and puking. Migraine is gone now but am still having those weird twinges and I am worried....has anyone else had this? What do you think it would be? I am kind of a hypochondriac so I google everything and first thing I see is "brain tumor". :wacko:

I don't have insurance so am trying to avoid the dr and just wanted to see if anyone else experiences this. I get headaches A LOT but this is different...

Thanks for listening and sorry again


----------



## Jemma0717

ahhh I am not a psychic! haha I told you, I don't want to say ANYTHING else because the last thing I need it someone hunting me down trying to kill me! hahaha


----------



## emilyanne

kytti said:


> Sounds like implantation to me... but I don't want to get your hopes up!!! Test Monday morning!!!!!! I think if you test Saturday it will be too early and you'll get a false negative! And I concur, Tiff IS a psychic!!!!

*Ive been having weird cramps too.... they change every so often, like bubbles sometimes then more like period cramps.... its uncomfortable but not painful.... also getting twinges on the right side..... Im thinking its even possible ovulation bleeding  do this week end could be WAY early.....  *


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> ahhh I am not a psychic! haha I told you, I don't want to say ANYTHING else because the last thing I need it someone hunting me down trying to kill me! hahaha

*Hey I was last on the list and Id be glad to be last as long as I get my BFP *


----------



## kytti

FX for you!!!!!! And I'll just keep the thoughts about Tiff being a psychic to myself. :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> I did have some cramps and it kind of looked like the way my period would normally start.. darkish in color.... it wasn't a whole lot. But I noticed it for at least a day, maybe two. Then it just stopped and went away.
> 
> *hmmm, I know everything is differen for everyone and every pregnancy...... mines has had the tinest amount of red yesterday, then it went more brown..... this afternoon its been pinky... with a tinge of brown.... its not really much at all.... havent needed a pad or anything..... *Click to expand...

Pinkish/brown spotting is referred as implantation, hun. :thumbup:


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Well if it's implantation a positive won't show up until roughly 4 or 5 days after. So, I say take one Monday morning if you can hold out!
> 
> *errr monday..... Im thinking saturday or sunday, but either way Im sure ill be testing again lol!
> Oh when you had implantation bleeding.... what did it look like? did you have cramps or any weird feelings? *Click to expand...
> 
> I had tinged cm that made me think AF was coming and alittle cramping, and o-ing at cd10 is possible I o'd at CD11 but i've only got a 23day cycle, but it can happen :winkwink: fx :dust:Click to expand...

Hey, Christina. I noticed CM on my PJs today (I don't wear panties all the time it kinda irritates me :rofl: ) And I'm only CD10 today, not sure if I'm going to Ov within the next few days or it is just non fertile CM?


----------



## kytti

I highly recommend the ovulation tests I used. It was like 10 bucks for 40 sticks and it tells you right when the eggie is about to pop!


----------



## Jemma0717

Carla is back, she just messaged me :) She should be back here soon. 

And-- did you ladies read what I asked on the last page? I need opinions :(


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Tiff that's crazy!!! I'm kind of excited to see how many more are right!
> 
> Ana is determined that i am psychic :wacko:Click to expand...

Ofcourse, you are!

So sorry to hear about your headaches hun, I'm not sure what causing it. But I do get those pain 1)When I don't get enough sleep, 2)When I cry a lot and 3)When I think a lot. Also on the one side only.


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> Hey ladies I need some help...and it's off pregnancy subject but I know we are all friends so I don't think you will mind me asking...
> 
> Lastnight I started having this sharp pain on the left side of my head...like a bad headache for a second. Then it would go away and come back and go away...and it only lasts for like 10 seconds. I was super worried so I took a xanax and went to bed. Was up on and off during the night because it turned into a migraine. Woke up with a migraine and puking. Migraine is gone now but am still having those weird twinges and I am worried....has anyone else had this? What do you think it would be? I am kind of a hypochondriac so I google everything and first thing I see is "brain tumor". :wacko:
> 
> I don't have insurance so am trying to avoid the dr and just wanted to see if anyone else experiences this. I get headaches A LOT but this is different...
> 
> Thanks for listening and sorry again

Tiff--- I can't speak for anyone else but for me about 3yrs ago I got a sinus infection that took 5weeks of antibiotics to get rid of, ever since then i get constant headaches. What you described actually sounds like sinus's to me (it's enough to drive you batty I KNOW!) Dr. told me sinus's present pain in various parts of the head not just the usual brow/temple area. (never had a problem there) Try and get some rest and LOTS of fluids! If it doesn't let up in a day or two you may want to see a doc. 
Feel better honey!


----------



## emilyanne

*Jemma0717, I have had migrains for years that start off like that, Id just suggest taking pain killers and having a lay down in the dark.... its always helped me *


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Hey ladies I need some help...and it's off pregnancy subject but I know we are all friends so I don't think you will mind me asking...
> 
> Lastnight I started having this sharp pain on the left side of my head...like a bad headache for a second. Then it would go away and come back and go away...and it only lasts for like 10 seconds. I was super worried so I took a xanax and went to bed. Was up on and off during the night because it turned into a migraine. Woke up with a migraine and puking. Migraine is gone now but am still having those weird twinges and I am worried....has anyone else had this? What do you think it would be? I am kind of a hypochondriac so I google everything and first thing I see is "brain tumor". :wacko:
> 
> I don't have insurance so am trying to avoid the dr and just wanted to see if anyone else experiences this. I get headaches A LOT but this is different...
> 
> Thanks for listening and sorry again

Hmmmm it's hard to say Tiff! I get migraines too, and they usually start out with a dull headache, and then sharp pains in my head and flashes of light behind my eyes. Then the killer migraine... back to dull headache and then all better :) 

I know what you mean - I'm the WORST for Googling symptoms and convincing myself I'm fatally ill (almost as bad as symptom spotting during the 2WW!)...

Maybe keep track of everything in a notebook of some sort, try to see patterns, frequency, etc. - that way if/when you do talk to a doctor you have everything laid out? Just a thought :)


----------



## pip squeek

Gosh it's moving fast today iv got loads to catch up on. 

Tiff that list is scary I do hope it happens sooner tho were towards the bottom lol.


----------



## kytti

Tiff, it sounds like a bad migraine to me, I've had them several times! I think you are okay though..... if it gets worse or keeps coming back then it will be something to worry about.


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> I highly recommend the ovulation tests I used. It was like 10 bucks for 40 sticks and it tells you right when the eggie is about to pop!

Ahh - my bad O dont use OPKs those thingies aren't available in the store near me duh. :dohh: Guess I can only hope. :wacko:


----------



## kytti

I ordered mine on amazon!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Thanks so much ladies, I just get so scared and I can't stand these headaches.


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:
 

> I highly recommend the ovulation tests I used. It was like 10 bucks for 40 sticks and it tells you right when the eggie is about to pop!

What kind/brand of tests were they?


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Carla is back, she just messaged me :) She should be back here soon.
> 
> And-- did you ladies read what I asked on the last page? I need opinions :(

That's great, hope she makes her way here soon.

I just gave you my opinion hun. Just don't stress over it - it can't be a tumor. :wacko: Bless!


----------



## kytti

https://www.amazon.com/Wondfo-40-Ov...LNVU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1313093160&sr=8-1


----------



## Jemma0717

This thread is hoppin today! Lovin it! :holly: :haha:


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Wondfo-40-Ov...LNVU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1313093160&sr=8-1

Awesome! Thanks :):thumbup:


----------



## kytti

Jemma0717 said:


> This thread is hoppin today! Lovin it! :holly: :haha:

L M A O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## pip squeek

Oh I don't enter my fertile period till end of next week it seems so far away. Your all ahead of me you all need to keep me going lol


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> I ordered mine on amazon!!!

Haha - I tried on the Amazon customer service and don't deliver such products in U.A.E that's where I live and some of the other regions due to some stupid restrictions. I tried ordering Preseed, OPKS and HPTs. Bad luck! :growlmad:

Tiff - hope you feel better. Not to worry really!


----------



## kytti

Is that a chicken with huge boobs!?


----------



## kytti

FragileDoll said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> I ordered mine on amazon!!!
> 
> Haha - I tried on the Amazon customer service and don't deliver such products in U.A.E that's where I live and some of the other regions due to some stupid restrictions. I tried ordering Preseed, OPKS and HPTs. Bad luck! :growlmad:Click to expand...

That stinks!


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies - So good to be back here!!! 

I hear I need to congratulate Kytti!!!! I just knew you were preggies!!! 
and I have some really good news for all of you too - I am officially engaged!!! 

So here is the story: 
We were out riding bikes and stopped to take in the scenery. As I got up, turned around to help him up - bad knees! - and there he was, on one knee!!! 
It was sooo romantic! I never thought he would be that romantic!


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> Is that a chicken with huge boobs!?

hahah IDK but they all crack me up!!! :wohoo::rofl:


----------



## kytti

skweek35 said:


> Hey ladies - So good to be back here!!!
> 
> I hear I need to congratulate Kytti!!!! I just knew you were preggies!!!
> and I have some really good news for all of you too - I am officially engaged!!!
> 
> So here is the story:
> We were out riding bikes and stopped to take in the scenery. As I got up, turned around to help him up - bad knees! - and there he was, on one knee!!!
> It was sooo romantic! I never thought he would be that romantic!

SUPER big big big congrats to you!!!! How sweet!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> Hey ladies - So good to be back here!!!
> 
> I hear I need to congratulate Kytti!!!! I just knew you were preggies!!!
> and I have some really good news for all of you too - I am officially engaged!!!
> 
> So here is the story:
> We were out riding bikes and stopped to take in the scenery. As I got up, turned around to help him up - bad knees! - and there he was, on one knee!!!
> It was sooo romantic! I never thought he would be that romantic!

Awww Congrats!! That's so exciting :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> This thread is hoppin today! Lovin it! :holly: :haha:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## emilyanne

skweek35 said:


> Hey ladies - So good to be back here!!!
> 
> I hear I need to congratulate Kytti!!!! I just knew you were preggies!!!
> and I have some really good news for all of you too - I am officially engaged!!!
> 
> So here is the story:
> We were out riding bikes and stopped to take in the scenery. As I got up, turned around to help him up - bad knees! - and there he was, on one knee!!!
> It was sooo romantic! I never thought he would be that romantic!

*Ahhhh hunny thats sooo sweet  congrats! *


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> Hey ladies - So good to be back here!!!
> 
> I hear I need to congratulate Kytti!!!! I just knew you were preggies!!!
> and I have some really good news for all of you too - I am officially engaged!!!
> 
> So here is the story:
> We were out riding bikes and stopped to take in the scenery. As I got up, turned around to help him up - bad knees! - and there he was, on one knee!!!
> It was sooo romantic! I never thought he would be that romantic!

Aww, HUGE congratulations to ya, Carla. :hugs::hugs: So you got your ring finally?


----------



## pip squeek

Oh skweek congrats that's fantastic news


----------



## Jemma0717

I already said congrats in VM but I will say it again:

CONGRATULATIONS SWEETIE!!!!!!! 

Now, you're next on my list so get to :sex: !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pip squeek

This thread is moving too fast. I can't keep up tonight everytime I read a page anotherone appears ha ha


----------



## Jemma0717

pip squeek said:


> This thread is moving too fast. I can't keep up tonight everytime I read a page anotherone appears ha ha

:thumbup::thumbup:

That's a good thing, well , not that you can't keep up but we have needed this positiveness again


----------



## JBear85

We really need to post that list on a front page somewhere so that it doesn't get lost! I'm far down so everyone get on those BFP's hahaha :p


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh yeah Jen, now I need to find it again hahahha


----------



## Jemma0717

Wait, that's Ana's job this is her thread :haha:


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> This thread is moving too fast. I can't keep up tonight everytime I read a page anotherone appears ha ha
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> That's a good thing, well , not that you can't keep up but we have needed this positiveness againClick to expand...

*YEP agreed positive flowing thread is what we all needed, and I cant keep up either lol, Im gonna have to go now though as DB wants his computer back now  good luck ladies be back later Im sure *


----------



## Jemma0717

Talk to you later Emily :)


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> This thread is moving too fast. I can't keep up tonight everytime I read a page anotherone appears ha ha

Same here. :rofl:


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah we do need to put that list on the front page how scary would it be if it's correct


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Wait, that's Ana's job this is her thread :haha:

Hell yeah! I'd love to put that list on the front! Wait need go back and search for the list I keep getting lost in here. :rofl:


----------



## pip squeek

Oh speak soon emilyann


----------



## Jemma0717

Ladies I got this from general chatter and it's too funny:

*NEW EVENING CLASSES FOR MEN!!!
ALL ARE WELCOME

OPEN TO MEN ONLY*
Note: due to the complexity and level of difficulty, each course will accept a maximum of eight participants

The course covers two days, and topics covered in this course include:

DAY ONE

HOW TO FILL ICE CUBE TRAYS
Step by step guide with slide presentation

TOILET ROLLS- DO THEY GROW ON THE HOLDERS?
Roundtable discussion

DIFFERENCES BETWEEN LAUNDRY BASKET & FLOOR
Practicing with hamper (Pictures and graphics)

DISHES & SILVERWARE; DO THEY LEVITATE/FLY TO KITCHEN SINK OR DISHWASHER BY THEMSELVES?
Debate among a panel of experts.

LOSS OF VIRILITY
Losing the remote control to your significant other - Help line and support groups

LEARNING HOW TO FIND THINGS
Starting with looking in the right place instead of turning the house upside down while screaming - Open forum


DAY TWO

EMPTY MILK CARTONS; DO THEY BELONG IN THE FRIDGE OR THE BIN?
Group discussion and role play

HEALTH WATCH; BRINGING HER FLOWERS IS NOT HARMFUL TO YOUR HEALTH
PowerPoint presentation

REAL MEN ASK FOR DIRECTIONS WHEN LOST
Real life testimonial from the one man who did

IS IT GENETICALLY IMPOSSIBLE TO SIT QUIETLY AS SHE PARALLEL PARKS?
Driving simulation

LIVING WITH ADULTS; BASIC DIFFERENCES BETWEEN YOUR MOTHER AND YOUR PARTNER
Online class and role playing

HOW TO BE THE IDEAL SHOPPING COMPANION
Relaxation exercises, meditation and breathing techniques

REMEMBERING IMPORTANT DATES & CALLING WHEN YOU'RE GOING TO BE LATE
Bring your calendar or PDA to class

GETTING OVER IT; LEARNING HOW TO LIVE WITH BEING WRONG ALL THE TIME
Individual counsellors available


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> This thread is moving too fast. I can't keep up tonight everytime I read a page anotherone appears ha ha
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> That's a good thing, well , not that you can't keep up but we have needed this positiveness againClick to expand...
> 
> *YEP agreed positive flowing thread is what we all needed, and I cant keep up either lol, Im gonna have to go now though as DB wants his computer back now  good luck ladies be back later Im sure *Click to expand...

See ya later, Emily. Have fun!


----------



## pip squeek

Lol tiff I got that by e mail at work. It's so funny and true ha ha


----------



## FragileDoll

That was hilarious, Tiff. :haha:


----------



## Zaney

right trying to catch up lol......

congrats Carla x

and tiff about ya headaches.....can u explain em again?? i am 1 who gets headaches alot and they r all different as i suffer with a few different types lol...my body is a nitemare lol


----------



## Zaney

great i message and it goes silent pmsl


----------



## Jemma0717

Zara 

lastnight I started having like weird twinges (shooting feelings or something) behind my eye and near my temple (left side) and it would last for like 10 seconds then go away then come back....then it finally turn into a migraine and I was up on and off all night then woke up with a migraine still and puked. Now the migraine is gone but I am having those twinges again....they hurt and are annoying.


----------



## skweek35

Thanks ladies - well he did give me a ring - but it was a Kate look-a-like costume ring! Went looking at rings this afternoon but have not settled on a ring as yet. Might just get it made privately.


----------



## FragileDoll

List updated on the main page - check it out! :thumbup:


----------



## Zaney

well i only found out little while ago there r several types of migranes....i have had 2 types....

do u have like a headache when u get the twinges? not like a noise headache just the ache?


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> well i only found out little while ago there r several types of migranes....i have had 2 types....
> 
> do u have like a headache when u get the twinges? not like a noise headache just the ache?

Yes, its behind my eye and into temple area


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> Thanks ladies - well he did give me a ring - but it was a Kate look-a-like costume ring! Went looking at rings this afternoon but have not settled on a ring as yet. Might just get it made privately.

Great, hun. So when are you planning to get married?


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> List updated on the main page - check it out! :thumbup:

Oh gosh Ana haha this will be a slap in the face when it's wrong :dohh:


----------



## FragileDoll

Haha - no it won't be a slap. If it's wrong we'll take it as a JOKE. If not then you're an official psychic for this thread. Start predicting the genders of those little beans in the future. :rofl:


----------



## pip squeek

Front page looks fab girls


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Haha - no it won't be a slap. If it's wrong we'll take it as a JOKE. If not then you're an official psychic for this thread. Start predicting the genders of those little beans in the future. :rofl:

hahaha we shall see :winkwink:

I mean for all you know, I COULD be a psychic...I mean, we are on the computer

hahha jk!!


----------



## Jemma0717

I want to :sex: now! I am having cramping again...wtf! DH is outside working as is all sweaty and stuff...hhmmmmm I could turn this into something sexy


----------



## FragileDoll

Dress up and wait for him. When he comes home jump on him, LOL jk. :haha:


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies - well he did give me a ring - but it was a Kate look-a-like costume ring! Went looking at rings this afternoon but have not settled on a ring as yet. Might just get it made privately.
> 
> Great, hun. So when are you planning to get married?Click to expand...

Well, I would prefer Easter hols next year but he wants 6 April 2013. So will have to see what we can organise and if I can talk him into next year.


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Dress up and wait for him. When he comes home jump on him, LOL jk. :haha:

Maybe i'll persuade him with these jugs of mine :holly:


----------



## Zaney

well it could be a type of migrane, my mum gets 1 where she doesnt get no long lasting migraine but she has a sharp pain starts 1 side of the eye and goes to the other side....it lasts from seconds to 15 mins.....

my migraines i get 1 is the type where u see pretty colours things sort of warp haha sounds weird but its like something like a warp hole u see on tv that dr who walks through....it really scared me the first time i was in a shop and ran straight into opticians...thought i was gonna go blind!....

the other i get is where the pain is so severe i cry and then cant cry cos my eyes and head hurts so much and even a dark room dont help and feels like my head is in a vice....and it cant get no tighter....i thought i had tumour cos thats what i read online ....it was like my eyes were gonna pop and they burn!

the other thing u seem to be describing sounds like cluster headaches they r rare but happen...google it....interesting....i also get them when im stressed like now i have a headache but not noise its just sore above the eyes and and like some1 poked me in eyes and its bruised...but then ill get a wave of pain but then it goes....

there r so many types of head ache hun...so please dont worry ya self...it could be either of them or another type xx


----------



## purplelilly

skweek35 said:


> Hey ladies - So good to be back here!!!
> 
> I hear I need to congratulate Kytti!!!! I just knew you were preggies!!!
> and I have some really good news for all of you too - I am officially engaged!!!
> 
> So here is the story:
> We were out riding bikes and stopped to take in the scenery. As I got up, turned around to help him up - bad knees! - and there he was, on one knee!!!
> It was sooo romantic! I never thought he would be that romantic!

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! so happy for you :wedding:

Wow this thread is moving today I was only on the phone for a little bit and LIKE 10 PAGES flew by DAMN!:haha:


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Dress up and wait for him. When he comes home jump on him, LOL jk. :haha:
> 
> Maybe i'll persuade him with these jugs of mine :holly:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::howdy::holly::flasher::sex::bfp: Perfect :haha:


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> I want to :sex: now! I am having cramping again...wtf! DH is outside working as is all sweaty and stuff...hhmmmmm I could turn this into something sexy

cant believe u said that??....r u realy a physic? do u feel others pains haha....

well i hope u dont....but headaches....and i have had weird twinges and i am trying so hard 2 ignore it and i keep saying f off its not 2ww yet haha...but was like af cramps...and then i thought maybe it was ov cramps...but it was bang on my overies!!! i felt it i probs sound silly but i know it was there haha....maybe its an egg coming down hahahaha x


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies - well he did give me a ring - but it was a Kate look-a-like costume ring! Went looking at rings this afternoon but have not settled on a ring as yet. Might just get it made privately.
> 
> Great, hun. So when are you planning to get married?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I would prefer Easter hols next year but he wants 6 April 2013. So will have to see what we can organise and if I can talk him into next year.Click to expand...

Good luck, hun!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Dress up and wait for him. When he comes home jump on him, LOL jk. :haha:
> 
> Maybe i'll persuade him with these jugs of mine :holly:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

It sure is moving tonight!!! 
Just checked the first page and - well is it a good sign for me that I am next on the list for a bfp?? 
I sure hope it is!!! We have been :sex: about every 36 hours since af left me!!! still no smiley but hoping tomorrow or saturday will be smiley days!!! 
Got a friends 21st birthday this weekend and a 60th party on 20 Aug - will I be drinking or not?? 
Only time will tell now


----------



## FragileDoll

My :holly: aren't BIG. They are rather smaller - but my DH don't fancy BIG :holly: like this emoticon. :rofl: He loves mine though :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## purplelilly

skweek35 said:


> It sure is moving tonight!!!
> Just checked the first page and - well is it a good sign for me that I am next on the list for a bfp??
> I sure hope it is!!! We have been :sex: about every 36 hours since af left me!!! still no smiley but hoping tomorrow or saturday will be smiley days!!!
> Got a friends 21st birthday this weekend and a 60th party on 20 Aug - will I be drinking or not??
> Only time will tell now

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## skweek35

Hey Zara - are we all set for out smileys in the next few days?? I am sure going for BFP this month!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I want to :sex: now! I am having cramping again...wtf! DH is outside working as is all sweaty and stuff...hhmmmmm I could turn this into something sexy
> 
> cant believe u said that??....r u realy a physic? do u feel others pains haha....
> 
> well i hope u dont....but headaches....and i have had weird twinges and i am trying so hard 2 ignore it and i keep saying f off its not 2ww yet haha...but was like af cramps...and then i thought maybe it was ov cramps...but it was bang on my overies!!! i felt it i probs sound silly but i know it was there haha....maybe its an egg coming down hahahaha xClick to expand...

haha af just left me 2 days ago and yes I am having weird cramping down there....trying to ignore it but it's hard to when it's really there!!!! haha


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> My :holly: aren't BIG. They are rather smaller - but my DH don't fancy BIG :holly: like this emoticon. :rofl: He loves mine though :rofl: :rofl:

Well I have a secret. Mine are fake :blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

:dust::dust::dust:
:af::af::af:
:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:headspin::headspin:
:bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Dress up and wait for him. When he comes home jump on him, LOL jk. :haha:
> 
> Maybe i'll persuade him with these jugs of mine :holly:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

Need my :holly: to help too - They sure are big enough!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> It sure is moving tonight!!!
> Just checked the first page and - well is it a good sign for me that I am next on the list for a bfp??
> I sure hope it is!!! We have been :sex: about every 36 hours since af left me!!! still no smiley but hoping tomorrow or saturday will be smiley days!!!
> Got a friends 21st birthday this weekend and a 60th party on 20 Aug - will I be drinking or not??
> Only time will tell now

Really hoping for that BFP - hope you're next! :dust:


----------



## Zaney

hahaha

ooooh and found something out other day.....u know alot of us can have ermm sore boobs around 2ww....i found out it could be knotted boob....its something like that my cousin has it...apparently when stressed u can get this and it causes pain in ya breasts....just thought id say it i will look more into it but first time i heard of knotted boobs haha


----------



## kytti

FragileDoll said:


> :dust::dust::dust:
> :af::af::af:
> :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> :headspin::headspin:
> :bunny::bunny::bunny:

:rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

Ladies- weird question. How old are all of you? If you don't want to share that is OKAY but just curious...

I am 22 and wondering WHY THE HELL I am still TTC....it should have happened


----------



## kytti

I'm old... 30 :cry:


----------



## JBear85

I'm 26 and working on #1.... I've always had a feeling it wouldn't be easy for me to conceive though, so it's not overly surprising.


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> Hey Zara - are we all set for out smileys in the next few days?? I am sure going for BFP this month!!!


well i hope so lol....and im a few more down on the list but would be nice if all the 1s b4 me get there bfp so i can get mine this month haha x


----------



## Jemma0717

HOLY CRAP don't all post at once!

Kytti why sad? You are NOT old


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> My :holly: aren't BIG. They are rather smaller - but my DH don't fancy BIG :holly: like this emoticon. :rofl: He loves mine though :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Well I have a secret. Mine are fake :blush:Click to expand...

My sister's fake too. :blush::blush:


----------



## skweek35

Jemma, I'm 35 years - almost a granny - haha


----------



## kytti

I am old... lol. But that is okay. I guess!


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :af::af::af:
> :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> :headspin::headspin:
> :bunny::bunny::bunny:
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Did anybody talented enough to get the silent message in that post. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

skweek35 said:


> Jemma, I'm 35 years - almost a granny - haha

Oh you are not almost a granny! Ladies you are not old!!

This is old: :jo:


----------



## skweek35

Hey Andrea - if you are old - what does that make me?? haha


----------



## JBear85

Leaving the office now... let's see how much catching up I'll have to do an hour from now! :p


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Ladies- weird question. How old are all of you? If you don't want to share that is OKAY but just curious...
> 
> I am 22 and wondering WHY THE HELL I am still TTC....it should have happened

Oh - I'm 24 and this would be my #1. I'm getting old - wondering why is it so easy for teenagers to get pregnant right away? :wacko:


----------



## kytti

skweek35 said:


> Hey Andrea - if you are old - what does that make me?? haha

:blush: Ok ok. 50 is old. :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Jemma that is almost me!!! 
Think I am the oldest on this thread


----------



## Jemma0717

I know, I was prego at 16!! For fu*** sake!


----------



## Zaney

lmao mine a big and im proud haha....but they do give me back aches sometimes when i wash my hair over bath lmao.....bloody weight of them....but ive seen bigger alot bigger haha....

and tiff im 28....im 29 in nov...25th to be exact haha x


----------



## Jemma0717

I wasn't trying to make anyone feel bad, I was asking because I think it's great we range in age and get along sooo well


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Jemma, I'm 35 years - almost a granny - haha
> 
> Oh you are not almost a granny! Ladies you are not old!!
> 
> This is old: :jo:Click to expand...

Haha - that smiley made me crack. 

You're not old ladies, take a chill pill.


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :af::af::af:
> :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> :headspin::headspin:
> :bunny::bunny::bunny:
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Did anybody talented enough to get the silent message in that post. :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

?? ok seeing that its school holidays here I am thinking its the order of things???


----------



## kytti

Ok look I am 30 but I act 20! :icecream:


----------



## FragileDoll

JBear85 said:


> Leaving the office now... let's see how much catching up I'll have to do an hour from now! :p

Talk to ya later, Jen. :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

kytti said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Andrea - if you are old - what does that make me?? haha
> 
> :blush: Ok ok. 50 is old. :haha:Click to expand...



:flower: :winkwink:


----------



## Zaney

legs in the air......Ana??? hmmmmmmm


----------



## skweek35

Jemma0717 said:


> I wasn't trying to make anyone feel bad, I was asking because I think it's great we range in age and get along sooo well

Not feeling bad at all - been a right laugh tbh!!! 
:haha:


----------



## purplelilly

kytti said:


> I'm old... 30 :cry:

no way!!!! i'm 32 and don't feel "old" yet!:thumbup:


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kytti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :af::af::af:
> :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> :headspin::headspin:
> :bunny::bunny::bunny:
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Did anybody talented enough to get the silent message in that post. :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> ?? ok seeing that its school holidays here I am thinking its the order of things???Click to expand...

Haha - let me explain.

Sending tons of baby dust to all --> :dust:
No AF - stay away witch --> :af:
Get down and BD a lot --> :sex:
Spermy on it's way to get that egg --> :spermy:
Test and get a BFP --> :bfp:
Excited/joy/happiness --> :headspin:
Realizing we were DTD like rabbits and it worked. :bunny:


----------



## skweek35

I still seem to be the oldest here and hoping for bfp this month!


----------



## Jemma0717

hahaha I so thought the spinning on the head was legs in the air


----------



## skweek35

Haha - let me explain.

Sending tons of baby dust to all --> :dust:
No AF - stay away witch --> :af:
Get down and BD a lot --> :sex:
Spermy on it's way to get that egg --> :spermy:
Test and get a BFP --> :bfp:
Excited/joy/happiness --> :headspin:
Realizing we were DTD like rabbits and it worked. :bunny:

OOPS quoted from Fragiledoll!! 


:haha: and we sure have been :sex: like a bunch of :bunny:!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

I am the baby in this thread. I should be the LAST on that BFP list


----------



## kytti

I hope ALL of you catch that eggie this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:sex::spermy::flasher::wohoo::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> legs in the air......Ana??? hmmmmmmm

I'm so used to hold my legs in the air that I (unconsciously) sometimes do it laying on the bed without realizing what I'm upto. DH stares at me with an innocent look on his face. Oh I've gone crazy!


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> I am the baby in this thread. I should be the LAST on that BFP list

no such way Tiff we already wished you up the list!


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> legs in the air......Ana??? hmmmmmmm
> 
> I'm so used to hold my legs in the air that I (unconsciously) sometimes do it laying on the bed without realizing what I'm upto. DH stares at me with an innocent look on his face. Oh I've gone crazy!Click to expand...

I so get the same stare from my man!! I think he is getting used to it now. The other day he came in to me with my legs up the head board - he just shook his head and walked out!! 
:haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

If headspin were to be legs in the air. Then it should have been something like this. 

:dust:
:af:
:sex:
:headspin:
:spermy:
:bfp:
:happydance:
:bunny: 

HAHA! this thread is making me giggle a lot today!


----------



## Zaney

lmao...well i have never done it b4 apart from the other day when i was BD'ing haha...gonna again 2night :)


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> If headspin were to be legs in the air. Then it should have been something like this.
> 
> :dust:
> :af:
> :sex:
> :headspin:
> :spermy:
> :bfp:
> :happydance:
> :bunny:
> 
> HAHA! this thread is making me giggle a lot today!

hahah perfect!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> legs in the air......Ana??? hmmmmmmm
> 
> I'm so used to hold my legs in the air that I (unconsciously) sometimes do it laying on the bed without realizing what I'm upto. DH stares at me with an innocent look on his face. Oh I've gone crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> I so get the same stare from my man!! I think he is getting used to it now. The other day he came in to me with my legs up the head board - he just shook his head and walked out!!
> :haha:Click to expand...

Aww - poor men! :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

I am soooo glad we got back from holiday today - I'm loving this thread tonight!!!! 
so many giggles!!!


----------



## purplelilly

FragileDoll said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> legs in the air......Ana??? hmmmmmmm
> 
> I'm so used to hold my legs in the air that I (unconsciously) sometimes do it laying on the bed without realizing what I'm upto. DH stares at me with an innocent look on his face. Oh I've gone crazy!Click to expand...

:rofl: I know that look!


----------



## Jemma0717

It's a little differnt for me...it goes a little like this:

:dust:
:af:
:baby: - i do a little sucky sucky before the nookie nookie hahahha
:sex:
:headspin:
:spermy:
:bfp:
:happydance:
:bunny:


----------



## kytti

Be careful with the :baby: before :sex: !!! Saliva can kill your :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: !!!!


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> It's a little differnt for me...it goes a little like this:
> 
> :dust:
> :af:
> :baby: - i do a little sucky sucky before the nookie nookie hahahha
> :sex:
> :headspin:
> :spermy:
> :bfp:
> :happydance:
> :bunny:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: you ladies are killing me tonite!


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> Be careful with the :baby: before :sex: !!! Saliva can kill your :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: !!!!

OMG really?!?!?! We stopped using lube because of that reason...I didn't think saliva would too. shit!


----------



## Zaney

pmsl!!!! Tiff.......


----------



## skweek35

Jemma0717 said:


> It's a little differnt for me...it goes a little like this:
> 
> :dust:
> :af:
> :baby: - i do a little sucky sucky before the nookie nookie hahahha
> :sex:
> :headspin:
> :spermy:
> :bfp:
> :happydance:
> :bunny:

Oh how my man wishes he got a little :baby: every time!!! 
haha


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> pmsl!!!! Tiff.......

uggh WTH is PMSL?!?!!


----------



## skweek35

Zaney said:


> lmao...well i have never done it b4 apart from the other day when i was BD'ing haha...gonna again 2night :)

Ditto to that too!!! 

crickey this thread is moving a little too quickly for my fingers tonight!!!


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Be careful with the :baby: before :sex: !!! Saliva can kill your :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: !!!!
> 
> OMG really?!?!?! We stopped using lube because of that reason...I didn't think saliva would too. shit!Click to expand...

Preseed won't kill'em :thumbup::thumbup:

:nope::baby:


----------



## skweek35

Jemma0717 said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> pmsl!!!! Tiff.......
> 
> uggh WTH is PMSL?!?!!Click to expand...

Piss My Self Laughing!!! 
:haha:


----------



## skweek35

Just been looking at preseed - is it about £17 for a tube?


----------



## Jemma0717

ohhh hahha ok

I wil have to invest in the preseed because I am a dry lady :(


----------



## pip squeek

Omg iv only been gone 30mins and iv missed 5 pages you girls can talk lol

I'm 24 yeah tiff it is great how we all get on so well we do have a wide range af ages


----------



## kytti

Preseed and Conceive plus are the ONLY sperm friendly lubes on the market. Any other lube plus saliva kills your little swimmers. Not all of them of course, the number is unknown. We used preseed this past month though!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> It's a little differnt for me...it goes a little like this:
> 
> :dust:
> :af:
> :baby: - i do a little sucky sucky before the nookie nookie hahahha
> :sex:
> :headspin:
> :spermy:
> :bfp:
> :happydance:
> :bunny:

Hhahahahaha. Yeah Saliva kills sperm too.


----------



## Jemma0717

Well I should leave now to get it....you think I can get it at Walgreens?


----------



## skweek35

kytti said:


> Preseed and Conceive plus are the ONLY sperm friendly lubes on the market. Any other lube plus saliva kills your little swimmers. Not all of them of course, the number is unknown. We used preseed this past month though!

How much is preseed?


----------



## Zaney

:friends:
:sex:
:spermy:
:headspin:
:friends:
hmmmmm
:sleep:
few days past symptoms!!! oh gosh
:test:
:bfn:
oooooh well 
:af:
hmmmmm
:test:
:bfp:

woooop!!!! lmao


----------



## Jemma0717

hahah I love all the smilies!


----------



## skweek35

Does anyone know if we can get preseed in asda, tescos or sainsburys?


----------



## kytti

Preseed is expensive but worth it. You can get it from walgreens, cvs, amazon... it's $19 and change but use it exactly as directed. The amount it tells you AND internally! 10 minutes before you do the deed! It gives your swimmers a nice long path up to the tubes free from the normal toxic environment of the COOCHIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

I knew Saliva tends to kill spermies but DH does lil :baby: before :sex: just to make sure I'm wet enough. Would this be killing sperms too? :shock:


----------



## skweek35

Zaney said:


> :friends:
> :sex:
> :spermy:
> :headspin:
> :friends:
> hmmmmm
> :sleep:
> few days past symptoms!!! oh gosh
> :test:
> :bfn:
> oooooh well
> :af:
> hmmmmm
> :test:
> :bfp:
> woooop!!!! lmao

Love it Zara!!! 
but you forgot the 
:happydance:


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> Well I should leave now to get it....you think I can get it at Walgreens?

Walgreens by me does (NY) so i would give it a shot!


----------



## Zaney

no idea.....i only heard of it since i was in here.....


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> Preseed is expensive but worth it. You can get it from walgreens, cvs, amazon... it's $19 and change but use it exactly as directed. The amount it tells you AND internally! 10 minutes before you do the deed! It gives your swimmers a nice long path up to the tubes free from the normal toxic environment of the COOCHIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This will be hard for me since DH refuses to DTD when he knows it's only for TTC. I will have to be secretive


----------



## skweek35

kytti said:


> Preseed is expensive but worth it. You can get it from walgreens, cvs, amazon... it's $19 and change but use it exactly as directed. The amount it tells you AND internally! 10 minutes before you do the deed! It gives your swimmers a nice long path up to the tubes free from the normal toxic environment of the COOCHIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

In that case I'm about to order it now!!
and hope it gets here in time for bding this weekend


----------



## kytti

Yes, any saliva that enters your woman parts area can linger and kill off them swimmers as they pass by. However, if you cannot get preseed/conceive plus near you don't worry, tons of women have gotten pregnant doing all sorts of crazy stuff before the actual deed! It's more of a precaution and to up your chances kind of thing.


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> :friends:
> :sex:
> :spermy:
> :headspin:
> :friends:
> hmmmmm
> :sleep:
> few days past symptoms!!! oh gosh
> :test:
> :bfn:
> oooooh well
> :af:
> hmmmmm
> :test:
> :bfp:
> woooop!!!! lmao
> 
> Love it Zara!!!
> but you forgot the
> :happydance:Click to expand...

i already said if im preggers and i get a bfp i will =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt; no noise will come out cos of the shock lmao


----------



## kytti

I have known about 5 girls (including myself) to get pregnant the very first month using preseed so there's a good shot!


----------



## purplelilly

:shrug::laugh2:


kytti said:


> Preseed is expensive but worth it. You can get it from walgreens, cvs, amazon... it's $19 and change but use it exactly as directed. The amount it tells you AND internally! 10 minutes before you do the deed! It gives your swimmers a nice long path up to the tubes free from the normal toxic environment of the COOCHIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

who would have ever thought the coochie would be toxic


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> I have known about 5 girls (including myself) to get pregnant the very first month using preseed so there's a good shot!

Great! I am going to get it tonight. FX Walgreens has it because I have never seen it


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> Yes, any saliva that enters your woman parts area can linger and kill off them swimmers as they pass by. However, if you cannot get preseed/conceive plus near you don't worry, tons of women have gotten pregnant doing all sorts of crazy stuff before the actual deed! It's more of a precaution and to up your chances kind of thing.

Okay I was wondering it takes a lil time for sperms to finally departure from them men's *coughs*. So a lil bit of Saliva outside won't hurt or you can wipe it out with a tissue paper before :sex: ?


----------



## pip squeek

Iv never used pressed or heard of it can we get that in the uk?


----------



## Jemma0717

Ok running now.....i'm on pg 172. Ok I will remember that

BE BACK!


----------



## kytti

Go to the "family planning" section of walgreens. You will see it in a tall white box. :)


----------



## purplelilly

That is a man's nightmare!!!!

:sex::spermy::baby::dead:


----------



## kytti

I am not sure if it's in the UK.... try amazon if you can. OR conceive plus is another sperm friendly lube!


----------



## FragileDoll

This is making me loose my hopes. :cry::cry::cry:

Financial problems - No preseed - saliva down my coochie - BFN again? :cry::cry:


----------



## kytti

FragileDoll said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Yes, any saliva that enters your woman parts area can linger and kill off them swimmers as they pass by. However, if you cannot get preseed/conceive plus near you don't worry, tons of women have gotten pregnant doing all sorts of crazy stuff before the actual deed! It's more of a precaution and to up your chances kind of thing.
> 
> Okay I was wondering it takes a lil time for sperms to finally departure from them men's *coughs*. So a lil bit of Saliva outside won't hurt or you can wipe it out with a tissue paper before :sex: ?Click to expand...

Saliva can linger around the area a while and mix in with your CM but you will probably be okay. Honestly I did not know this the first time I got pregnant and I know there was um... some saliva in the vicinity! :blush: I mainly bought preseed because I NEEDED it.. I don't produce tons of CM around O time like some ladies do! :rain:


----------



## kytti

Just don't go crazy with heaps of saliva on the boy and girl parts, just to be safe! I am sure some is not an issue though!


----------



## pip squeek

I shall try amazon if I don't get my bfp this moth I will invest in some


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> This is making me loose my hopes. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Financial problems - No preseed - saliva down my coochie - BFN again? :cry::cry:

Dont loose hope!!!! 
how can his saliva get all the way up your coochie?? 
unless he spits up there!!! :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Ok running now.....i'm on pg 172. Ok I will remember that
> 
> BE BACK!

Take your time, hun. You're next - saying that again. :bfp:


----------



## kytti

skweek35 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> This is making me loose my hopes. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Financial problems - No preseed - saliva down my coochie - BFN again? :cry::cry:
> 
> Dont loose hope!!!!
> how can his saliva get all the way up your coochie??
> unless he spits up there!!! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: It just gets um.. pushed up in there by the BD'ing I think. I honestly have no idea, I just read about it online. I am sure it's only a very small fraction of swimmers that get affected.. remember men have millions! I didn't buy preseed because of the saliva issue, I just really needed it!


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh!!!! :haha: 
Just on amazon - and where they have the products, it ALWAYS says new and used!!!! Sorry but my brain goes into over drive with things like this!!!! 

can we buy used preseed?? :haha:!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Yes, any saliva that enters your woman parts area can linger and kill off them swimmers as they pass by. However, if you cannot get preseed/conceive plus near you don't worry, tons of women have gotten pregnant doing all sorts of crazy stuff before the actual deed! It's more of a precaution and to up your chances kind of thing.
> 
> Okay I was wondering it takes a lil time for sperms to finally departure from them men's *coughs*. So a lil bit of Saliva outside won't hurt or you can wipe it out with a tissue paper before :sex: ?Click to expand...
> 
> Saliva can linger around the area a while and mix in with your CM but you will probably be okay. Honestly I did not know this the first time I got pregnant and I know there was um... some saliva in the vicinity! :blush: I mainly bought preseed because I NEEDED it.. I don't produce tons of CM around O time like some ladies do! :rain:Click to expand...

Neither do I - just why I wanted Preseed so bad. But heck! We cant afford now as the matter of fact. Leaving it all on it's own - it will happen. :thumbup:


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> This is making me loose my hopes. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Financial problems - No preseed - saliva down my coochie - BFN again? :cry::cry:
> 
> Dont loose hope!!!!
> how can his saliva get all the way up your coochie??
> unless he spits up there!!! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kytti

OMG used preseed! LOL!! No thanks! :sick:


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> Oh my gosh!!!! :haha:
> Just on amazon - and where they have the products, it ALWAYS says new and used!!!! Sorry but my brain goes into over drive with things like this!!!!
> 
> can we buy used preseed?? :haha:!!!

Haha :rofl: How can we get a used one when it's all used up and empty, hun. You're cracking me up! :haha:


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> This is making me loose my hopes. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Financial problems - No preseed - saliva down my coochie - BFN again? :cry::cry:

dont stress hun...easier said than done...im skint lol....no preseed (dont even know what it is....and dont get saliva in ya coochie and see how it goes! x


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh you girls make me laugh iv had a good giggle tonight just reading everything.

Rite I'm off to bed so I shall catch up in the morning


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh!!!! :haha:
> Just on amazon - and where they have the products, it ALWAYS says new and used!!!! Sorry but my brain goes into over drive with things like this!!!!
> 
> can we buy used preseed?? :haha:!!!
> 
> Haha :rofl: How can we get a used one when it's all used up and empty, hun. You're cracking me up! :haha:Click to expand...

i am sooo glad you all see the funny side to that too 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Zaney

night sammi :) x


----------



## skweek35

night night sammi :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> This is making me loose my hopes. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Financial problems - No preseed - saliva down my coochie - BFN again? :cry::cry:
> 
> dont stress hun...easier said than done...im skint lol....no preseed (dont even know what it is....and dont get saliva in ya coochie and see how it goes! xClick to expand...

Have tried many times. But it hurts like hell without that - I remember the first few times we did without any saliva or any other resource I bled like hell! :wacko:


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> Ohh you girls make me laugh iv had a good giggle tonight just reading everything.
> 
> Rite I'm off to bed so I shall catch up in the morning

Good night, Sammi. Have sweet dreams!


----------



## skweek35

where is everyone?? is it sleepies time?


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm here, hun. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Negative Nancy was visiting me - she's telling me I'm out this month too because of the saliva thingy and would get a BFN again.


----------



## skweek35

ok think its time for me to get creative and get my man up to the bedroom for a bit of :sex:!!! 

then :headspin: 

Maybe I should start with :flasher: ?? :haha:


----------



## Zaney

Ana.....how about using water? just to make urself moist? i know we can go into info here lol...but what if he plays with u first? doesnt that make u wet?...or back to the water thing?? or rather than sucking lol what if u played with him first as u get pre cum as they call it?? x


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> Negative Nancy was visiting me - she's telling me I'm out this month too because of the saliva thingy and would get a BFN again.

as I always say - you arent out till af shows up!!! 
:hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

Ill read when I get home but walgreens didn't have it!!! Damn. Trying CVS


----------



## butterworth

I just got on and I still have a whole lot of pages to read but I wanted to say congrats Andrea your preggers I knew it. sending lots of sticky dust.


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> ok think its time for me to get creative and get my man up to the bedroom for a bit of :sex:!!!
> 
> then :headspin:
> 
> Maybe I should start with :flasher: ?? :haha:

So you going to bed for some BDing? :winkwink:


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> Negative Nancy was visiting me - she's telling me I'm out this month too because of the saliva thingy and would get a BFN again.

what saliva thing?


----------



## JBear85

All this preseed chatter has me wondering... does it do anything to increase your chances of conception if you don't have any issues with dryness at all?


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> Ana.....how about using water? just to make urself moist? i know we can go into info here lol...but what if he plays with u first? doesnt that make u wet?...or back to the water thing?? or rather than sucking lol what if u played with him first as u get pre cum as they call it?? x

Zara, have heard water kills sperms too?! :wacko: Not sure, but googled few days back and they advise TTCers to stay away from DTD in the hot tub. 

Yeah I do get wet but not much, he gets pre cum too. Guess we'll try that tomorrow. What do ya usually do?


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> ok think its time for me to get creative and get my man up to the bedroom for a bit of :sex:!!!
> 
> then :headspin:
> 
> Maybe I should start with :flasher: ?? :haha:
> 
> So you going to bed for some BDing? :winkwink:Click to expand...

yup - time to get some action in



night night all!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Negative Nancy was visiting me - she's telling me I'm out this month too because of the saliva thingy and would get a BFN again.
> 
> what saliva thing?Click to expand...

That playing around for a while or doing a bit of sucky job before :sex: may kill sperms on it's way. We do not use any lubricant. :shrug:


----------



## Zaney

well u want me to be blunt Ana???


----------



## FragileDoll

JBear85 said:


> All this preseed chatter has me wondering... does it do anything to increase your chances of conception if you don't have any issues with dryness at all?

It mimics the CM and help the little swimmers on their way to the egg. So I guess both!


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> well u want me to be blunt Ana???

Ofcourse - be BLUNT! This is what we are here for and why shy when it could help. :blush::blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> ok think its time for me to get creative and get my man up to the bedroom for a bit of :sex:!!!
> 
> then :headspin:
> 
> Maybe I should start with :flasher: ?? :haha:
> 
> So you going to bed for some BDing? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> yup - time to get some action in
> 
> 
> 
> night night all!!!Click to expand...

Good night, Carla. :dust:


----------



## kytti

I really think you will be fine.... with or without preseed. Just BD around your fertile period! Preseed is said to preserve the swimmers by creating a super sperm friendly lube environment that leads them directly up the path to the tubes, since the lube is internal and used with disposable syringes. I got pregnant with #1 without preseed or anything.... I just used it this past month because all the BD'ing was getting uncomfortable without the extra "help"!


----------



## JBear85

Yeah I guess it's worth trying, even if I don't really need the help in that department - anything to up my odds is good as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Zaney

ok...well all the other times apart from around ov i am lucky im not very dry anyway...but hubby normally fingers me plays about etc....that normally gets me wet/moist...or just play about for a good 5/10 mins minimum b4 and errrm only way i can describe it what i do is like when u r both close sorry im trying not to go shy...but anyway lay like u were having sex and let it feel like u r but it does go in...if ya know what i mean....then he also gets wet then normally after that it slides in haha...and sometimes he fingers me to the point im about 2 cum my self but stop just b4 haha...more fun that way xxx


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> I really think you will be fine.... with or without preseed. Just BD around your fertile period! Preseed is said to preserve the swimmers by creating a super sperm friendly lube environment that leads them directly up the path to the tubes, since the lube is internal and used with disposable syringes. I got pregnant with #1 without preseed or anything.... I just used it this past month because all the BD'ing was getting uncomfortable without the extra "help"!

Yeah, I guess I shouldn't worry much. Will get one when we could afford - but just having a negative thoughts for no reason - another BFN yet again. Blah! :dohh:


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Negative Nancy was visiting me - she's telling me I'm out this month too because of the saliva thingy and would get a BFN again.
> 
> what saliva thing?Click to expand...
> 
> That playing around for a while or doing a bit of sucky job before :sex: may kill sperms on it's way. We do not use any lubricant. :shrug:Click to expand...

really I didn't know that and I don't use lub either. saliva is kinda my source of lub. My coochie doesn't like lub I have a sensitive I've tried a few diff kinds and lets just say it didn't go well. allergic reaction to almost all of them


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> I really think you will be fine.... with or without preseed. Just BD around your fertile period! Preseed is said to preserve the swimmers by creating a super sperm friendly lube environment that leads them directly up the path to the tubes, since the lube is internal and used with disposable syringes. I got pregnant with #1 without preseed or anything.... I just used it this past month because all the BD'ing was getting uncomfortable without the extra "help"!

That's true, and it's not like DB and I have been trying for long. Maybe I'll hold off a little longer... lol patience has never been my strong suit!!:laugh2:


----------



## kytti

FragileDoll said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> I really think you will be fine.... with or without preseed. Just BD around your fertile period! Preseed is said to preserve the swimmers by creating a super sperm friendly lube environment that leads them directly up the path to the tubes, since the lube is internal and used with disposable syringes. I got pregnant with #1 without preseed or anything.... I just used it this past month because all the BD'ing was getting uncomfortable without the extra "help"!
> 
> Yeah, I guess I shouldn't worry much. Will get one when we could afford - but just having a negative thoughts for no reason - another BFN yet again. Blah! :dohh:Click to expand...

Don't be a negative nancy like me. :nope: You have GREAT chances... with or without it. Promise. Preseed works for many people but there are tons of women who have used it for months and nothing. It's just a lube, for those who need it.. whether or not it really boosts your chances, no one can prove that.


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> ok...well all the other times apart from around ov i am lucky im not very dry anyway...but hubby normally fingers me plays about etc....that normally gets me wet/moist...or just play about for a good 5/10 mins minimum b4 and errrm only way i can describe it what i do is like when u r both close sorry im trying not to go shy...but anyway lay like u were having sex and let it feel like u r but it does go in...if ya know what i mean....then he also gets wet then normally after that it slides in haha...and sometimes he fingers me to the point im about 2 cum my self but stop just b4 haha...more fun that way xxx

Did the finger thingy few times - it helps! Thank you for the info - will try that out! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Zaney

Ana - 

https://www.netmums.com/coffeehouse...537/618730-lubrication-doesnt-kill-sperm.html


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Negative Nancy was visiting me - she's telling me I'm out this month too because of the saliva thingy and would get a BFN again.
> 
> what saliva thing?Click to expand...
> 
> That playing around for a while or doing a bit of sucky job before :sex: may kill sperms on it's way. We do not use any lubricant. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> really I didn't know that and I don't use lub either. saliva is kinda my source of lub. My coochie doesn't like lub I have a sensitive I've tried a few diff kinds and lets just say it didn't go well. allergic reaction to almost all of themClick to expand...

Ditto - we weren't using any lube or even saliva when we got married for a month but it was giving me hard time. Perhaps cause I never had :sex: before? We then used some stupid household cream which used to give me a burning sensation throughout it's way in (I have a strong believe that cream was the reason of my BFNs for the last 2 months because those creams tends to kill spermies too) - so switched to this saliva thingy which worked out. Now have to find out other ways or probably do what Zara does. :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kytti said:
> 
> 
> I really think you will be fine.... with or without preseed. Just BD around your fertile period! Preseed is said to preserve the swimmers by creating a super sperm friendly lube environment that leads them directly up the path to the tubes, since the lube is internal and used with disposable syringes. I got pregnant with #1 without preseed or anything.... I just used it this past month because all the BD'ing was getting uncomfortable without the extra "help"!
> 
> Yeah, I guess I shouldn't worry much. Will get one when we could afford - but just having a negative thoughts for no reason - another BFN yet again. Blah! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be a negative nancy like me. :nope: You have GREAT chances... with or without it. Promise. Preseed works for many people but there are tons of women who have used it for months and nothing. It's just a lube, for those who need it.. whether or not it really boosts your chances, no one can prove that.Click to expand...

I'm a negative nancy at times. I just hope it happens!


----------



## Jemma0717

Still not home or caught up but got it at CVS for $20.99!


----------



## kytti

I understand, but I think it will! And SOON! Heading to dinner.... Much love!


----------



## Zaney

lol...what can i say Ana lol....oooo this might sound silly...but get him to blow rather than suck/lick haha....sort of makes ya contract ie opens up cervix...didnt know till this month what it does....


----------



## Zaney

In theory, an orgasm could help you get pregnant, but experts agree it's definitely not necessary. During an orgasm, the uterus contracts, causing a vacuum effect which could theoretically move sperm up into the uterus

i read some stuff sometimes lmao...but all good ay x


----------



## butterworth

well in the being of bd'ing we play alot with each too and I'm fine then its just my hunny can last a while thats when i get dry and we start using saliva near the end


----------



## FragileDoll

Thank you for the link, Zara.

Here is what I found out, have a look girlies:

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110408070644AAOwvAN

This gave me hope! :thumbup:


----------



## butterworth

I'm learning alot today on this thread


----------



## Zaney

Sperm are speedy and can make their way to the Fallopian tubes within five to 10 minutes of ejaculation. Many experts recommend lying on your back with a pillow under your hips for about 15 to 20 minutes after intercourse. The consensus is that it can't hurt and may help


----------



## Zaney

ll good then Ana :) x just read it x


----------



## FragileDoll

Here's more:

What Doesn't Kill Sperms



Lisa - September 20th, 2004 10:11 AM
[Original Post]	
This is our second month trying and we were wondering if lubricant kill Sperm. We use Astroglide because I know it's one of the best ones. Can someone help us????


nicole - September 20th, 2004 10:13 AM

are you tryin to get pregnant? if you are then we are on the same boat except for i dont use lubricant. i was told that it can slow the sperm down. you should use somethin natural like saliva or water to lubricate.hope this helps!


V - September 29th, 2004 11:11 PM

My doctor told us not to use a lubricant period. It does not kill the sperm but it makes it difficult for them to swim b/c of the thickness. My doctor said if we needed lubication to use saliva. It worked b/c we got pregnant once we stopped using the over-the-counter lubricant. Good luck.


----------



## butterworth

> It wont stop her getting pregnant no. She needs to use proper contraception. If saliva killed sperm then condom companies wouldn't have much business would they? No one would get pregnant well they would but birth control would be so much easier lol

I loved that comment so true, so true


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Still not home or caught up but got it at CVS for $20.99!

Great, hun!


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> I understand, but I think it will! And SOON! Heading to dinner.... Much love!

Have fun, Andrea! Talk to ya later! :hugs:


----------



## emilyanne

*Gone for a few hours and Ive missed SOOOO much lol 

How is everyone? Just had a nice bath while DB was on here.... *


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> lol...what can i say Ana lol....oooo this might sound silly...but get him to blow rather than suck/lick haha....sort of makes ya contract ie opens up cervix...didnt know till this month what it does....

Hahaha - will do everything possible! :thumbup:


----------



## butterworth

emilyanne said:


> *Gone for a few hours and Ive missed SOOOO much lol
> 
> How is everyone? Just had a nice bath while DB was on here.... *

I good emily learning about saliva


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> In theory, an orgasm could help you get pregnant, but experts agree it's definitely not necessary. During an orgasm, the uterus contracts, causing a vacuum effect which could theoretically move sperm up into the uterus
> 
> i read some stuff sometimes lmao...but all good ay x

I never orgasmed during DTD - but I do while foreplay/oral. I do not know if orgasm before DTD increases your chances anyhow?!


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> It wont stop her getting pregnant no. She needs to use proper contraception. If saliva killed sperm then condom companies wouldn't have much business would they? No one would get pregnant well they would but birth control would be so much easier lol
> 
> I loved that comment so true, so trueClick to expand...

Yeah, that comment made hell lot of sense!


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> *Gone for a few hours and Ive missed SOOOO much lol
> 
> How is everyone? Just had a nice bath while DB was on here.... *

Doing great, Emily. Discussing saliva and TTC!


----------



## Zaney

i think its great to try new things u never know u may like it.....sometimes me and hubby laugh cos we try something and well we laugh or go no way haha...but its nice when ya van be close like that :)


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wont stop her getting pregnant no. She needs to use proper contraception. If saliva killed sperm then condom companies wouldn't have much business would they? No one would get pregnant well they would but birth control would be so much easier lol
> 
> I loved that comment so true, so trueClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that comment made hell lot of sense!Click to expand...

I know, I never looked at it that way


----------



## emilyanne

*butterworth sounds interesting lol

FragileDoll I know orgasm after he releases his  helps the  move up toward the eggy..... *


----------



## butterworth

Zaney said:


> i think its great to try new things u never know u may like it.....sometimes me and hubby laugh cos we try something and well we laugh or go no way haha...but its nice when ya van be close like that :)

I agree plus it keeps things interesting and fun not the same old sama old, ya gotta switch it up some times thats how your keep that spark going


----------



## Jemma0717

I'm back and caught up....I can't have an orgasm. I've tried. I can only have a clitoris orgasm...but not vaginal orgasm,.... :(


----------



## Zaney

agreed Sandy :)


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> *butterworth sounds interesting lol
> 
> FragileDoll I know orgasm after he releases his  helps the  move up toward the eggy..... *

Haha - I could never orgasm after he ejaculates. I do during oral because we do a lot of foreplay before making out. Maybe, ask him to stimulate with his finger after he ejaculates? :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> i think its great to try new things u never know u may like it.....sometimes me and hubby laugh cos we try something and well we laugh or go no way haha...but its nice when ya van be close like that :)

We keep changing positions during DTD - it's fun when something funny happens while changing positions. Our :sex: is filled with laughs and giggles too. :haha:


----------



## Zaney

Tiff....errrm..well dunno about that 1...cant really help...try moving about in different ways so he touches ur clit?...but dunno if its a thing u suffer with or the fact he just dont get that bit...


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> I'm back and caught up....I can't have an orgasm. I've tried. I can only have a clitoris orgasm...but not vaginal orgasm,.... :(

hey an orgasm is an orgasm. I know ladies that can't even have that


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> Tiff....errrm..well dunno about that 1...cant really help...try moving about in different ways so he touches ur clit?...but dunno if its a thing u suffer with or the fact he just dont get that bit...

No he does-- I have clitoris orgasms all the time. But I can't have a vaginal orgasm. We can't find the spot


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *butterworth sounds interesting lol
> 
> FragileDoll I know orgasm after he releases his  helps the  move up toward the eggy..... *
> 
> Haha - I could never orgasm after he ejaculates. I do during oral because we do a lot of foreplay before making out. Maybe, ask him to stimulate with his finger after he ejaculates? :rofl:Click to expand...

*That could be messy and the  might exsape though..... it might help just doing it before though, cause its all about the spasms created by the orgasm that accutly help..... *


----------



## Zaney

Ana some things happen that no1 ever mentions that just make ya laugh but hey then ya just carry on and get the flow going again lol


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> I'm back and caught up....I can't have an orgasm. I've tried. I can only have a clitoris orgasm...but not vaginal orgasm,.... :(

Ditto - I get a clitoris orgasm multiple times - never a vaginal one if it's :sex: but I do get a vaginal one when he does the finger job. :blush:


----------



## Jemma0717

I hate being fingered for some reason. I have stuck my fingers in there and I hate the feeling of a vagina :sick: so it just grosses me out when he does it too


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *butterworth sounds interesting lol
> 
> FragileDoll I know orgasm after he releases his  helps the  move up toward the eggy..... *
> 
> Haha - I could never orgasm after he ejaculates. I do during oral because we do a lot of foreplay before making out. Maybe, ask him to stimulate with his finger after he ejaculates? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> *That could be messy and the  might exsape though..... it might help just doing it before though, cause its all about the spasms created by the orgasm that accutly help..... *Click to expand...

Not getting inside with his finger after ejaculation but a clitoris orgasm may help after the deed? Just saying.


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *butterworth sounds interesting lol
> 
> FragileDoll I know orgasm after he releases his  helps the  move up toward the eggy..... *
> 
> Haha - I could never orgasm after he ejaculates. I do during oral because we do a lot of foreplay before making out. Maybe, ask him to stimulate with his finger after he ejaculates? :rofl:Click to expand...

mine does that and I don't mind another "O" after hes done


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *butterworth sounds interesting lol
> 
> FragileDoll I know orgasm after he releases his  helps the  move up toward the eggy..... *
> 
> Haha - I could never orgasm after he ejaculates. I do during oral because we do a lot of foreplay before making out. Maybe, ask him to stimulate with his finger after he ejaculates? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> *That could be messy and the  might exsape though..... it might help just doing it before though, cause its all about the spasms created by the orgasm that accutly help..... *Click to expand...
> 
> Not getting inside with his finger after ejaculation but a clitoris orgasm may help after the deed? Just saying.Click to expand...

*Oh, it might do  *


----------



## Zaney

Tiff try what me and Ana r saying...move about get close trial and error....u will know the spot ;) and hes just gotta lay in a certain way that ya feel it....

when im on top b4 ex could ever make me orgasm.....cos the way i liked it he didnt i like leaning forward...getiing down to the dirty bit i aint shy no more here haha...but my hubby actually prefers me leaning forward and i find that gets ya clit! on top lean forward boobs in the face area hahahahahahahaha


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> I hate being fingered for some reason. I have stuck my fingers in there and I hate the feeling of a vagina :sick: so it just grosses me out when he does it too

I hate that too - but he loves it :rofl: He just did the finger job 3-4 times so far - we just do the deed mostly!


----------



## Jemma0717

OMG my stomach is still cramping. WTH is going on


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> Tiff try what me and Ana r saying...move about get close trial and error....u will know the spot ;) and hes just gotta lay in a certain way that ya feel it....
> 
> when im on top b4 ex could ever make me orgasm.....cos the way i liked it he didnt i like leaning forward...getiing down to the dirty bit i aint shy no more here haha...but my hubby actually prefers me leaning forward and i find that gets ya clit! on top lean forward boobs in the face area hahahahahahahaha

So darn right! I like leaning forward too but he don't like that way lol.


----------



## Jemma0717

I do learn forward...he loves tits in his face!


----------



## butterworth

Zaney said:


> Tiff try what me and Ana r saying...move about get close trial and error....u will know the spot ;) and hes just gotta lay in a certain way that ya feel it....
> 
> when im on top b4 ex could ever make me orgasm.....cos the way i liked it he didnt i like leaning forward...getiing down to the dirty bit i aint shy no more here haha...but my hubby actually prefers me leaning forward and i find that gets ya clit! on top lean forward boobs in the face area hahahahahahahaha

I have no shame when it come to the bedroom. We have been together so long we just know each other


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> Tiff try what me and Ana r saying...move about get close trial and error....u will know the spot ;) and hes just gotta lay in a certain way that ya feel it....
> 
> when im on top b4 ex could ever make me orgasm.....cos the way i liked it he didnt i like leaning forward...getiing down to the dirty bit i aint shy no more here haha...but my hubby actually prefers me leaning forward and i find that gets ya clit! on top lean forward boobs in the face area hahahahahahahaha
> 
> So darn right! I like leaning forward too but he don't like that way lol.Click to expand...

*LOL, thats my DB fav position lol, I enjoy it too so it works out good for us *


----------



## FragileDoll

Ov cramps? probably you're Ov early this cycle? Get down to BD!


----------



## Jemma0717

My DH likes to...uhm...suck on my boobs? Maybe he's my big baby


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Ov cramps? probably you're Ov early this cycle? Get down to BD!

His ass needs to get home! I have preseed now! woot woot


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> My DH likes to...uhm...suck on my boobs? Maybe he's my big baby

lol


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> Tiff try what me and Ana r saying...move about get close trial and error....u will know the spot ;) and hes just gotta lay in a certain way that ya feel it....
> 
> when im on top b4 ex could ever make me orgasm.....cos the way i liked it he didnt i like leaning forward...getiing down to the dirty bit i aint shy no more here haha...but my hubby actually prefers me leaning forward and i find that gets ya clit! on top lean forward boobs in the face area hahahahahahahaha
> 
> I have no shame when it come to the bedroom. We have been together so long we just know each otherClick to expand...

We shouldn't be either. We are here to share our journey/experiences and support each other. I think we collect a lot of info this way - which might be helpful for us!


----------



## Zaney

well i dunno if this may help.....but i did it b4 but at the time it was b4 i was married lol.....but another good 1 where hips r up is lay on ya back with ya legs over his shoulders....its deep....maybe thats what ya need Tiff??? well not need but u know what i mean x


----------



## Zaney

well thats y this month could be it as we all got every1s info and what we can do...so its all going to be done this month lol


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> My DH likes to...uhm...suck on my boobs? Maybe he's my big baby
> 
> lolClick to expand...

Hahaha - same here. I tell him sometimes - are you feeding yourself? dont try to snatch my LO's place.


----------



## Jemma0717

haha I will so try that legs on the shoulders tonight. 

DH likes ME on top---that decreases me chances a lot huh? Doggy style last time I got pregnant...I won't tell you what he did tho :sick:


----------



## butterworth

Zaney said:


> well i dunno if this may help.....but i did it b4 but at the time it was b4 i was married lol.....but another good 1 where hips r up is lay on ya back with ya legs over his shoulders....its deep....maybe thats what ya need Tiff??? well not need but u know what i mean x

just don't start off with that position first it might be a little too much to handle start off with a diff then work your way to that one. I still have to work my way into that position or my cervix starts to hurt


----------



## Jemma0717

Sometimes I swear he's hitting my intestines and it fricken HURTS....

My DH is rather...on the larger side. It hurts. Badly. And we have been together for 7 years!!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> haha I will so try that legs on the shoulders tonight.
> 
> DH likes ME on top---that decreases me chances a lot huh? Doggy style last time I got pregnant...I won't tell you what he did tho :sick:

Rear entry is great for TTC. I like being on top but I have a hard time then LOL. Our best positions are missionary, rear entry and laying side by side. 

Why wont you tell, Tiff? lol


----------



## Zaney

yeah thats right....normally if ya start on ya back ...normal style...then i tell ya what...1 leg lmao it is great!...then u can do other leg haha....its just good but we r all different and like different ways but its a good 1 then tiff if he likes it on top while ur legs r on shoulders he can start sitting up and woop ur on top and sitting up :) x


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> haha I will so try that legs on the shoulders tonight.
> 
> DH likes ME on top---that decreases me chances a lot huh? Doggy style last time I got pregnant...I won't tell you what he did tho :sick:
> 
> Rear entry is great for TTC. I like being on top but I have a hard time then LOL. Our best positions are missionary, rear entry and laying side by side.
> 
> Why wont you tell, Tiff? lolClick to expand...

I love laying side by side, especially when I am tired :haha: lazy ass I am!!

Uhm...because its gross and WAY TMI


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> Sometimes I swear he's hitting my intestines and it fricken HURTS....
> 
> My DH is rather...on the larger side. It hurts. Badly. And we have been together for 7 years!!!!

mine too, almost 9 years for me and my vag still has trouble handling it all


----------



## FragileDoll

This chat is turning me on. :headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## Zaney

im gald u said that first haha...cos i didnt wanna but writing it.....wooooh....hubby is gonna get it good 2night lmao x


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes I swear he's hitting my intestines and it fricken HURTS....
> 
> My DH is rather...on the larger side. It hurts. Badly. And we have been together for 7 years!!!!
> 
> mine too, almost 9 years for me and my vag still has trouble handling it allClick to expand...

What a relieve after reading this - I thought there's something wrong with me that it's hurting me still after 4 months of actively DTD.


----------



## JBear85

Haha damn! My DB is on base but will be home from tomorrow until Tuesday... I don't OV til Wednesday or Thursday, but practice makes perfect :winkwink:


----------



## butterworth

you ladies make me laugh. I was starting to think I wasn't on a ttc thread anymore lmao


----------



## skweek35

I'm laying in bed waiting for my man - boy is he gonna get it !!!


----------



## Jemma0717

haha I know DH was like what's going on when I was talking to him earlier. HELLO THIS BIT** WANTS SOME!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> im gald u said that first haha...cos i didnt wanna but writing it.....wooooh....hubby is gonna get it good 2night lmao x

Couldn't help anymore from saying it LOL. I wanted to write it to get off my chest! :rofl:


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes I swear he's hitting my intestines and it fricken HURTS....
> 
> My DH is rather...on the larger side. It hurts. Badly. And we have been together for 7 years!!!!
> 
> mine too, almost 9 years for me and my vag still has trouble handling it allClick to expand...
> 
> What a relieve after reading this - I thought there's something wrong with me that it's hurting me still after 4 months of actively DTD.Click to expand...

trust me after all these years I can still get a little tender. more so around ov time


----------



## emilyanne

*Im accuttly a little on the small side and DB is large, I find the only way possible to BD is with lots of foreplay.....*


----------



## butterworth

emilyanne said:


> *Im accuttly a little on the small side and DB is large, I find the only way possible to BD is with lots of foreplay.....*

same here but I'm not complaining he know what hes doing when it comes to all that


----------



## emilyanne

butterworth said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Im accuttly a little on the small side and DB is large, I find the only way possible to BD is with lots of foreplay.....*
> 
> same here but I'm not complaining he know what hes doing when it comes to all thatClick to expand...

*Same here  he thinks its great.... *


----------



## Jemma0717

Crap I WISH I was still small. After having a baby, tearing every which way and NO episiotomy, I am not as tight as I used to be. It sucks.


----------



## butterworth

and I know how to work him too :winkwink:


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Im accuttly a little on the small side and DB is large, I find the only way possible to BD is with lots of foreplay.....*
> 
> same here but I'm not complaining he know what hes doing when it comes to all thatClick to expand...
> 
> *Same here  he thinks its great.... *Click to expand...

Ditto!


----------



## JBear85

:haha:I think it's hilarious that I'm jumping back and forth between getting some extra work done from home and this thread.... lol so entertaining!!!


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> Crap I WISH I was still small. After having a baby, tearing every which way and NO episiotomy, I am not as tight as I used to be. It sucks.

*Thats one worry I have, cause Im small Id guess child birth wont be fun at all...... *


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Crap I WISH I was still small. After having a baby, tearing every which way and NO episiotomy, I am not as tight as I used to be. It sucks.

He still enjoys DTD - so you shouldn't be worrying!


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> Crap I WISH I was still small. After having a baby, tearing every which way and NO episiotomy, I am not as tight as I used to be. It sucks.

does child birth really change your body that much. just asking becaue this is ttc#1 for me so every thing is going to be new and I have no clue what to expect


----------



## Jemma0717

butterworth said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Crap I WISH I was still small. After having a baby, tearing every which way and NO episiotomy, I am not as tight as I used to be. It sucks.
> 
> does child birth really change your body that much. just asking becaue this is ttc#1 for me so every thing is going to be new and I have no clue what to expectClick to expand...

Not for everyone...but some yes. It depends on how you tear too. I tore A LOT. My son had a HUGE head


----------



## Zaney

sorry ladies i must go.....1 im tired...2 gotta have some BD 3 hubby has headache so he needs soothing haha.....i have wrote down page number and i bet i have loads to read in morning....will speak 2 u all 2moro and all have a good night xxx


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> sorry ladies i must go.....1 im tired...2 gotta have some BD 3 hubby has headache so he needs soothing haha.....i have wrote down page number and i bet i have loads to read in morning....will speak 2 u all 2moro and all have a good night xxx

It's dying down so you should be good :) Goodnight Zara!


----------



## Jemma0717

I need to make dinner shortly. DH needs to get home. Should I hop on the counter and show him what's up?!?! Get Kinky in the kitchen??

haha jK!


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Crap I WISH I was still small. After having a baby, tearing every which way and NO episiotomy, I am not as tight as I used to be. It sucks.
> 
> does child birth really change your body that much. just asking becaue this is ttc#1 for me so every thing is going to be new and I have no clue what to expectClick to expand...

TTC # 1 for me too and no idea what to expect. :shrug:


----------



## JBear85

Eeeks tearing is my biggest fear :(

I've actually been researching water births because I've heard that can do amazing things for softening and stretching everything during labor/delivery


----------



## emilyanne

*Im sooo glad I have you ladies, the only person Ive ever talked to about any of this is my older sister.... she had a c-section with her only little one so she doesnt know much about natural birth..... I know her c-section wasnt a good one though...... *


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> sorry ladies i must go.....1 im tired...2 gotta have some BD 3 hubby has headache so he needs soothing haha.....i have wrote down page number and i bet i have loads to read in morning....will speak 2 u all 2moro and all have a good night xxx

Good night, Zara. :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Crap I WISH I was still small. After having a baby, tearing every which way and NO episiotomy, I am not as tight as I used to be. It sucks.
> 
> does child birth really change your body that much. just asking becaue this is ttc#1 for me so every thing is going to be new and I have no clue what to expectClick to expand...
> 
> Not for everyone...but some yes. It depends on how you tear too. I tore A LOT. My son had a HUGE headClick to expand...

I think I'll have a kid with a big head.. my love has a large head hes really tall compared to me I'm short 5'2" and hes 6'


----------



## Jemma0717

Ask away, I know alll about natural child birth!


----------



## emilyanne

*Good night Zaney x x x
*


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> I need to make dinner shortly. DH needs to get home. Should I hop on the counter and show him what's up?!?! Get Kinky in the kitchen??
> 
> haha jK!

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

butterworth said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Crap I WISH I was still small. After having a baby, tearing every which way and NO episiotomy, I am not as tight as I used to be. It sucks.
> 
> does child birth really change your body that much. just asking becaue this is ttc#1 for me so every thing is going to be new and I have no clue what to expectClick to expand...
> 
> Not for everyone...but some yes. It depends on how you tear too. I tore A LOT. My son had a HUGE headClick to expand...
> 
> I think I'll have a kid with a big head.. my love has a large head hes really tall compared to me I'm short 5'2" and hes 6'Click to expand...


haha yup! I'm 5'2 and DH is 6'3!


----------



## butterworth

good night Zara


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> Ask away, I know alll about natural child birth!

*Its just always worried me, being small down there for one thing, plus Im terrified of letting them put any needle near my back as my bask is so messed up I dont think they'd do it right.... A c-section terrifies me more though lol *


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Crap I WISH I was still small. After having a baby, tearing every which way and NO episiotomy, I am not as tight as I used to be. It sucks.
> 
> does child birth really change your body that much. just asking becaue this is ttc#1 for me so every thing is going to be new and I have no clue what to expectClick to expand...
> 
> Not for everyone...but some yes. It depends on how you tear too. I tore A LOT. My son had a HUGE headClick to expand...
> 
> I think I'll have a kid with a big head.. my love has a large head hes really tall compared to me I'm short 5'2" and hes 6'Click to expand...

I'm short and skinny - I'm 5'2 or 5'3, DH is 5'7 and he has a large head too. GOSH - I deep down fear labor & birth. Did a mistake once and watched a video where this woman was giving birth. It scared the hell outta me!


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Crap I WISH I was still small. After having a baby, tearing every which way and NO episiotomy, I am not as tight as I used to be. It sucks.
> 
> does child birth really change your body that much. just asking becaue this is ttc#1 for me so every thing is going to be new and I have no clue what to expectClick to expand...
> 
> Not for everyone...but some yes. It depends on how you tear too. I tore A LOT. My son had a HUGE headClick to expand...
> 
> I think I'll have a kid with a big head.. my love has a large head hes really tall compared to me I'm short 5'2" and hes 6'Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> haha yup! I'm 5'2 and DH is 6'3!Click to expand...


Well thats something to look forward to lol


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Crap I WISH I was still small. After having a baby, tearing every which way and NO episiotomy, I am not as tight as I used to be. It sucks.
> 
> does child birth really change your body that much. just asking becaue this is ttc#1 for me so every thing is going to be new and I have no clue what to expectClick to expand...
> 
> Not for everyone...but some yes. It depends on how you tear too. I tore A LOT. My son had a HUGE headClick to expand...
> 
> I think I'll have a kid with a big head.. my love has a large head hes really tall compared to me I'm short 5'2" and hes 6'Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haha yup! I'm 5'2 and DH is 6'3!Click to expand...

*LOL Im 5ft 2 but DB is only 5ft 8, guess Im lucky lol *


----------



## butterworth

emilyanne said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Ask away, I know alll about natural child birth!
> 
> *Its just always worried me, being small down there for one thing, plus Im terrified of letting them put any needle near my back as my bask is so messed up I dont think they'd do it right.... A c-section terrifies me more though lol *Click to expand...

I am in the same boat my spine is a mess.


----------



## Jemma0717

Ladies I willl be honest and I know we are all different. I loved it soo much I would be a sarrogant (sp?) mother if I could. Maybe in the future since I am so young. My tattoo hurt worse than childbirth- no joke. I did have an epidural tho and I will again


----------



## emilyanne

butterworth said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Ask away, I know alll about natural child birth!
> 
> *Its just always worried me, being small down there for one thing, plus Im terrified of letting them put any needle near my back as my bask is so messed up I dont think they'd do it right.... A c-section terrifies me more though lol *Click to expand...
> 
> I am in the same boat my spine is a mess.Click to expand...

*That needle scares me soooo much, I dont think I could let them do it.... *


----------



## Jemma0717

Ok ladies i'll be back. Gotta run to grocery store. If any of you go to bed, goodnight and talk to you tomorrow. Get to the BD!!!! :sex:


----------



## emilyanne

*Are all of us 5ft 2???? lol*


----------



## Jemma0717

emilyanne said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Ask away, I know alll about natural child birth!
> 
> *Its just always worried me, being small down there for one thing, plus Im terrified of letting them put any needle near my back as my bask is so messed up I dont think they'd do it right.... A c-section terrifies me more though lol *Click to expand...
> 
> I am in the same boat my spine is a mess.Click to expand...
> 
> *That needle scares me soooo much, I dont think I could let them do it.... *Click to expand...

I like needles hehe but I have to draw blood so that could be why lol but I NEVER saw the epidural needle


----------



## Jemma0717

Yes, a bunch of shorties we are hahaha


----------



## emilyanne

*Jemma0717, by hunny, talk soon *


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> Ladies I willl be honest and I know we are all different. I loved it soo much I would be a sarrogant (sp?) mother if I could. Maybe in the future since I am so young. My tattoo hurt worse than childbirth- no joke. I did have an epidural tho and I will again

I don't think I can have an epidural with scoliosis plus I don't think my city hospital does that I live in a small city you have to drive to a hostital over an hour away to get that done


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> Yes, a bunch of shorties we are hahaha

*Thats just sooo weird *


----------



## JBear85

I'm just shy of 5ft 8.... now I feel like a giant haha


----------



## Jemma0717

butterworth said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I willl be honest and I know we are all different. I loved it soo much I would be a sarrogant (sp?) mother if I could. Maybe in the future since I am so young. My tattoo hurt worse than childbirth- no joke. I did have an epidural tho and I will again
> 
> I don't think I can have an epidural with scoliosis plus I don't think my city hospital does that I live in a small city you have to drive to a hostital over an hour away to get that doneClick to expand...

:wacko: Idk then......... Wish I could tell you how it is but I don't and I don't think I want to know


----------



## emilyanne

JBear85 said:


> I'm just shy of 5ft 8.... now I feel like a giant haha

*But that makes you good at passing us shorties stuff off the top shelf *


----------



## butterworth

well ladies I've got to get dinner together I might be on later but if not good night and I'll talk to ya tomorrow


----------



## Jemma0717

Everyone is leaving. Who's left? I'm not going yet I guess


----------



## emilyanne

butterworth said:


> well ladies I've got to get dinner together I might be on later but if not good night and I'll talk to ya tomorrow

*Night hunnie *


----------



## JBear85

emilyanne said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> I'm just shy of 5ft 8.... now I feel like a giant haha
> 
> *But that makes you good at passing us shorties stuff off the top shelf *Click to expand...

LOL it's true!!! That's my job when I'm around my Mom and sister (5ft 4 and 5ft 1) :haha:


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> Everyone is leaving. Who's left? I'm not going yet I guess

*Im still here for a while hun *


----------



## emilyanne

JBear85 said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> I'm just shy of 5ft 8.... now I feel like a giant haha
> 
> *But that makes you good at passing us shorties stuff off the top shelf *Click to expand...
> 
> LOL it's true!!! That's my job when I'm around my Mom and sister (5ft 4 and 5ft 1) :haha:Click to expand...

*LOL, me my sister and my dad are 5ft 2-4 inches, my 3 brothers are about 6ft lol thats their jobs lol *


----------



## Jemma0717

emilyanne said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is leaving. Who's left? I'm not going yet I guess
> 
> *Im still here for a while hun *Click to expand...

Ok, good :) I'll be leaving shortly to run to store then make dinner. Then hopefully :sex: !!!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Everyone is leaving. Who's left? I'm not going yet I guess

I'll be plugging away on work stuff for another hour and a half - you've got company :)


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is leaving. Who's left? I'm not going yet I guess
> 
> I'll be plugging away on work stuff for another hour and a half - you've got company :)Click to expand...

You are a busy lady :)


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is leaving. Who's left? I'm not going yet I guess
> 
> I'll be plugging away on work stuff for another hour and a half - you've got company :)Click to expand...
> 
> You are a busy lady :)Click to expand...

I really do work far too much! Someday the payoff will be great though :) (or at least I hope so!!)


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is leaving. Who's left? I'm not going yet I guess
> 
> I'll be plugging away on work stuff for another hour and a half - you've got company :)Click to expand...
> 
> You are a busy lady :)Click to expand...
> 
> I really do work far too much! Someday the payoff will be great though :) (or at least I hope so!!)Click to expand...

That's good! I will be starting school again in a couple weeks so I will be wayyy occupied.


----------



## JBear85

Better get on the :sex::sex::sex: while you can then!!!


----------



## emilyanne

*Just wondering cause I cant remember which ladies were saying they have had implantation bleeding, are they still here? Just wondering if the cramps they felt were more on one side then the other.....*


----------



## Jemma0717

emilyanne said:


> *Just wondering cause I cant remember which ladies were saying they have had implantation bleeding, are they still here? Just wondering if the cramps they felt were more on one side then the other.....*

I think it was Kytti talking about it and I haven't seen her for awhile. Not sure who else was.


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Just wondering cause I cant remember which ladies were saying they have had implantation bleeding, are they still here? Just wondering if the cramps they felt were more on one side then the other.....*
> 
> I think it was Kytti talking about it and I haven't seen her for awhile. Not sure who else was.Click to expand...

*Oh thats ok, Im having a look on google too..... Its just really weird, the cramps have been more on my right then else where and now they have gotten really strong but not painful at all..... feels weird lol *


----------



## kytti

Sorry ladies, we went out to eat! The implantation cramps were pretty much all over, if I remember correctly. It just felt like regular AF cramps, for the most part. Although I have heard some women say their cramps favored just one side. So, I think it could be either!


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi Andrea, I just got back on too


----------



## kytti

My child is having a full blown out tantrum. And it's almost 10pm! How is everyone else?? LOL!


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh gosh my child had numerous ones today. We had an interesting talk allll about sex when you were gone haha


----------



## kytti

I noticed I missed a lot! We ended up getting stuck at Wal-Mart (my most least favorite place ever) and a bathroom that smelled AWFUL... and I have a heightened sense of smell so imagine that... EW!!!!! Some lady was having ISSUES!!!! :sick:


----------



## emilyanne

kytti said:


> Sorry ladies, we went out to eat! The implantation cramps were pretty much all over, if I remember correctly. It just felt like regular AF cramps, for the most part. Although I have heard some women say their cramps favored just one side. So, I think it could be either!

*This is just weird, the cramps are all over some of the time.... but then I get this twinge feeling on my right side the goes straight to my uterus, thats gotten a lot stronger then it was though, its not painful, just weird.... Im also having a much small and less noticeable twinge on the left of my uterus, but accutly on the uterus its self....Im also having totally no cm as well, which started when the spotting started.... I feel Im going crazy now and Im pretty sure Im going to pound land tomorrow to buy a bunch of cheap tests..... Im really needing to pee on something.... even if it is FAR to early......*


----------



## kytti

Pee on a twig!!!! LOL!!!!! Alright ladies I'm off to bed! I think this is the first night I will sleep good in days! Jump on those men!!!!! :sex:


----------



## Jemma0717

Sleep well Andrea, so happy for you! You seem so much happier. The lady at Wal Mart was me :blush:

















hahahah just kidding


----------



## emilyanne

kytti said:


> Pee on a twig!!!! LOL!!!!! Alright ladies I'm off to bed! I think this is the first night I will sleep good in days! Jump on those men!!!!! :sex:

*HAHAHA  Ive just convinced DB to let me use one of the superdrugs pregnancy tests I have first thing tomorrow morning! Just means I need to get some sleep so I can wake up and pee on everything I can get my hands on  Im still gonna go to pound land and buy more so if I get a pos Id want more proff or if I get a neg I can test a few more times  Wish me luck ladies  *


----------



## Jemma0717

Good luck emily! I used my preseed for the first time tonight, very interesting stuff.


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> Good luck emily! I used my preseed for the first time tonight, very interesting stuff.

*I have wondered about preseed but dont think I really need it to be honest, but saying that I havent had any CM for the past 2-3 days.... It dryed up when the spotting started  Oh I wanna pee on something now!  Im going to bed soon so I can wake up and pee on things lol 

I just cant sleep.... Ive been so sleepy lately just cant accutly sleep  How are you feeling tonight hun?*


----------



## Jemma0717

I am very dry so I need preseed! I liked it haha I am feeling good now. No more headache. Sorry if TMI but I HATE after sex because I stay wet down there and I feel like it never stops dripping. Ugh. And I had to get out of bed because LO is STILL awake omg he's crazy..it's 10:30pm! 

You should try and sleep so the morning comes faster for you!!!


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> I am very dry so I need preseed! I liked it haha I am feeling good now. No more headache. Sorry if TMI but I HATE after sex because I stay wet down there and I feel like it never stops dripping. Ugh. And I had to get out of bed because LO is STILL awake omg he's crazy..it's 10:30pm!
> 
> You should try and sleep so the morning comes faster for you!!!

*I think thats one thing I enjoy about this thread, THERE IS NO TMI  I cant wait till the day I can complain about little one dragging me out of bed lol  I know I should try to get some sleep again and I will do soon.... I did try for a while and just couldnt.... So thought I give my self something to do to maybe help me to get to sleep in a little bit..... 

Oh do you know where people get back pain during pregnancy? I know I have a very bad back, but Ive just started getting back pain where I dont think Ive ever had it before.....  Its at the sides of my lower back..... Im just crazy 

*


----------



## Jemma0717

I don't remember the beginning of any pregnancies to be honest...I remember the back pain during contractions lol which is ALWAYS lower back pain.


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> I don't remember the beginning of any pregnancies to be honest...I remember the back pain during contractions lol which is ALWAYS lower back pain.

*Ah thats ok, thought Id ask though lol 

Errr.... think I better sleep now.... I really wanna pee on something....

Good night hunnie *


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodnight, sleep well. I will see an update when I wake up because it's not late here ! lol


----------



## pip squeek

Wow well just had 10 pages to read do t think iv ever learnt so much in one go lol. 

Sounds like you all had a good night he he


----------



## Zaney

also read several pages....and morning all!.....emilyanne....hope to hear from ya very soon.... x


----------



## trying2becalm

Hi all
Just you and me right now Zara.
Looks like there is a bit of a lag with most of you in the US. Plus I am ready for sleep by about 9pm these days! 
Hope you are all good.


----------



## Zaney

seems so lol...hope ur well Rachel, and not surprised ur tired :)


----------



## skweek35

hello ladies, 
Yeah I see there was quiet a bit of action going on here last night!! teehee 

well spent a bit of time this morning attempting to do some wedding planning - aka trying to compost an invite and entourage list. 
Really dont want to ramble on here - so will update my journal with more info. 

Hope you are all well.


----------



## Zaney

lol Carla...bet ur excited...and i dont think i have been on ur journal yet? but now stalking it anyway haha


----------



## butterworth

good morning ladies just wanted to say hello before I head off for work. hope everyone has a great day and emily fx for you. see you ladies at lunch time


----------



## skweek35

ok just finished catching up on this thread!! so much happened!! 
Off to update my journal now.


----------



## skweek35

ok Journal updated!!! 
off to make lunch now 
Chat again later


----------



## kytti

Morning ladies :)


----------



## JBear85

Goooood Morning everyone! Looks like a lot of us are entering our fertile period.... lots of :sex: all around this weekend! :p


----------



## kytti

Maybe that's why it's been so quiet in here! Lots of girls with their legs up!!! :rofl:


----------



## JBear85

LOL that could very well be!! Haha I know I'll be like that all weekend! Especially after tomorrow night - weddings make everyone all lovey-dovey, and el hubs and I are attending one tomorrow :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi ladies can I join you please :) 
A little about me.... 

My name is Rachael I'm 31 :/ have 3 boys already.... Michael 13, Cameron 10 and Ben who's 9 on the 26th of august.... 
After many years with the coil (copper one) me and my hubby drew decided we wanna try for that ever elusive baby girl.... One last try.... So in October 2010 I had coil out... And been trying ever since.... On my march cycle this year I did catch on but ended in it being ectopic.... :( I was crushed we didn't discover it was ectopic until I was 12 ish weeks.... No damage was done cos the baby didn't develop... :( so I had the meth shot to dissolve the pregnancy.... Now I am still waiting for my af ro return getting really stressed wi waiting for her now.... I needed to join another group cos all the ladies that I was in a group with have all got pregnant and some are even having their babies now.... I know I can get pregnant but I'm just really struggling with it now.... 

Thanks for listening and hopefully we can have some chats and laughs along the way xxx


----------



## kytti

Welcome Rachel and so sorry about your ectopic! That is my number one fear but I am really glad no damage was done to your tube. Now you have an angel watching over you. I hope you get your BFP and healthy bean soon! :)


----------



## JBear85

Welcome Rachael! :)


----------



## skweek35

Let me be the first to say Welcome Rachel and be warned now - we are a crazy bunch!!! 
lots of baby making talking amoung other discussions on here!!!! 
I am Carla, 35, newly engaged!! teehee had to put that in 
I also had a coil out and now TTC #1!! 

Lets hope the witch arrives soon so you can get back to DTD!! 
:hugs: and tons of :dust:!!!


----------



## skweek35

oh no they got there before me!! Boohoo 
:haha: 

Hey ladies 
How you doing Kytti??

Jbear - I am so joining you on the legs up this weekend!!!


----------



## JBear85

Hahaha yay! I think a lot of us will be - judging by our tickers it's about that time for most of us :) FX that this is our month!! :happydance:


----------



## Jemma0717

Welcome Rachael!! So glad to have someone else to be crazy with us :)
I am Tiff, 22 (variety of ages here- it's fun) and I have 1 5yo, 1 angel, and TTC since May!


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> Hahaha yay! I think a lot of us will be - judging by our tickers it's about that time for most of us :) FX that this is our month!! :happydance:

Well if :sex: carries on the way it has started this month I am sure gonna catch that egg!! 
:happydance:


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh and BTW, :sex: was funny lastnight let me explain:

So DH doesn't like to have :sex: when he KNOWS it's my fertile period and I am just doing it for a baby...for some reason it makes him go limp because he feels pressured. Ok fine so I won't tell him. But, I bought the preseed yesterday and said "well babe, I am going to kind of have to know because I need to insert it 10 min before sex". And that was that. So I get in bed lastnight (no preseed) and we start fooling around...And I am thinking- shit, I really wanna use it! But I wasn't slick enough to use it before I went to bed- oh well :( Funny part- 10 min into fooling around DH says "Babe, I think you should go to the bathroom" and I said "but I don't neeed to go" and he says "I know that BABE YOU SHOULD GO TO THE BATHROOM ;) " Ohhhhh I get it haha so I did the preseed and that crap is awesome. Nice and slippery! hahahha but now I feel like a waterfall I never stop leaking!!!


----------



## skweek35

Jemma0717 said:


> Oh and BTW, :sex: was funny lastnight let me explain:
> 
> So DH doesn't like to have :sex: when he KNOWS it's my fertile period and I am just doing it for a baby...for some reason it makes him go limp because he feels pressured. Ok fine so I won't tell him. But, I bought the preseed yesterday and said "well babe, I am going to kind of have to know because I need to insert it 10 min before sex". And that was that. So I get in bed lastnight (no preseed) and we start fooling around...And I am thinking- shit, I really wanna use it! But I wasn't slick enough to use it before I went to bed- oh well :( Funny part- 10 min into fooling around DH says "Babe, I think you should go to the bathroom" and I said "but I don't neeed to go" and he says "I know that BABE YOU SHOULD GO TO THE BATHROOM ;) " Ohhhhh I get it haha so I did the preseed and that crap is awesome. Nice and slippery! hahahha but now I feel like a waterfall I never stop leaking!!!

HAHAHAHA 
is that his way of saying lets make that baby now?? :haha:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks for the lovely welcome ladies xxx I am no stranger to crazy talk lol... For one I am actually a crazy person in dec 2009 I was diagnosed wi bipolar lol so you have a 100% honey nut loop lol.... And second In the last group I was in it was a nothing is/was taboo lol xxx so nothing will shock me... I loved the banter that comes with ttc it takes away some of the stress xxx :)


----------



## Jemma0717

skweek35 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and BTW, :sex: was funny lastnight let me explain:
> 
> So DH doesn't like to have :sex: when he KNOWS it's my fertile period and I am just doing it for a baby...for some reason it makes him go limp because he feels pressured. Ok fine so I won't tell him. But, I bought the preseed yesterday and said "well babe, I am going to kind of have to know because I need to insert it 10 min before sex". And that was that. So I get in bed lastnight (no preseed) and we start fooling around...And I am thinking- shit, I really wanna use it! But I wasn't slick enough to use it before I went to bed- oh well :( Funny part- 10 min into fooling around DH says "Babe, I think you should go to the bathroom" and I said "but I don't neeed to go" and he says "I know that BABE YOU SHOULD GO TO THE BATHROOM ;) " Ohhhhh I get it haha so I did the preseed and that crap is awesome. Nice and slippery! hahahha but now I feel like a waterfall I never stop leaking!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHA
> is that his way of saying lets make that baby now?? :haha:Click to expand...

Apparently!!! I am so happy that he wants to but I said to him, "If I waste any of this expensive preseed because you go LIMP, I will be PISSED" :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

Rachie Rach said:


> Thanks for the lovely welcome ladies xxx I am no stranger to crazy talk lol... For one I am actually a crazy person in dec 2009 I was diagnosed wi bipolar lol so you have a 100% honey nut loop lol.... And second In the last group I was in it was a nothing is/was taboo lol xxx so nothing will shock me... I loved the banter that comes with ttc it takes away some of the stress xxx :)

Yes, that is the truth, it does relieve some stress!!


----------



## skweek35

In that case Rachel - Welcome home hun!!!


----------



## kytti

LOL!!! Tiff!! A waterfall!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: That is exactly how I felt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lmfao tiff that made me proper chuckle lol.... Waterfall.... :)


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and BTW, :sex: was funny lastnight let me explain:
> 
> So DH doesn't like to have :sex: when he KNOWS it's my fertile period and I am just doing it for a baby...for some reason it makes him go limp because he feels pressured. Ok fine so I won't tell him. But, I bought the preseed yesterday and said "well babe, I am going to kind of have to know because I need to insert it 10 min before sex". And that was that. So I get in bed lastnight (no preseed) and we start fooling around...And I am thinking- shit, I really wanna use it! But I wasn't slick enough to use it before I went to bed- oh well :( Funny part- 10 min into fooling around DH says "Babe, I think you should go to the bathroom" and I said "but I don't neeed to go" and he says "I know that BABE YOU SHOULD GO TO THE BATHROOM ;) " Ohhhhh I get it haha so I did the preseed and that crap is awesome. Nice and slippery! hahahha but now I feel like a waterfall I never stop leaking!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHA
> is that his way of saying lets make that baby now?? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently!!! I am so happy that he wants to but I said to him, "If I waste any of this expensive preseed because you go LIMP, I will be PISSED" :rofl:Click to expand...

Hahahahaha I would have done the same thing!! :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

haha yes a waterfall. I thought I pissed me pants this AM...nope. Still the preseed and his load. grrrr


----------



## skweek35

Jemma0717 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and BTW, :sex: was funny lastnight let me explain:
> 
> So DH doesn't like to have :sex: when he KNOWS it's my fertile period and I am just doing it for a baby...for some reason it makes him go limp because he feels pressured. Ok fine so I won't tell him. But, I bought the preseed yesterday and said "well babe, I am going to kind of have to know because I need to insert it 10 min before sex". And that was that. So I get in bed lastnight (no preseed) and we start fooling around...And I am thinking- shit, I really wanna use it! But I wasn't slick enough to use it before I went to bed- oh well :( Funny part- 10 min into fooling around DH says "Babe, I think you should go to the bathroom" and I said "but I don't neeed to go" and he says "I know that BABE YOU SHOULD GO TO THE BATHROOM ;) " Ohhhhh I get it haha so I did the preseed and that crap is awesome. Nice and slippery! hahahha but now I feel like a waterfall I never stop leaking!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHA
> is that his way of saying lets make that baby now?? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently!!! I am so happy that he wants to but I said to him, "If I waste any of this expensive preseed because you go LIMP, I will be PISSED" :rofl:Click to expand...

I would be more than just pissed off with him!!! Make him sleep on the sofa!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Yes, I could make him sleep on the sofa. Good thought. I will keep that in mind and he WILL be warned!!!


----------



## kytti

Jemma0717 said:


> haha yes a waterfall. I thought I pissed me pants this AM...nope. Still the preseed and his load. grrrr

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## skweek35

HAHA and blame me for that one - he cant get me back!!! haha


----------



## Jemma0717

Good laugh in the morning is HEALTHY 

LOVE IT!


----------



## Jemma0717

Where did you all go?!?!


----------



## skweek35

Im still here, was wondering the same thing. 
Although i am on the phone with my moaning cousin. proof that I can multitask. heehee


----------



## Jemma0717

Moaning cousin? What's goin on?


----------



## skweek35

moaning about the weather, current job, anything he can find to moan about!! ggggrrr


----------



## Jemma0717

Well jeesh that's no fun! Don't let it bring you down though! :holly:


----------



## skweek35

moan moan moan moan - need to find a reason to say goodbye - oooohhhh i think i need the toilet!!! hheehee


----------



## purplelilly

Rachie Rach said:


> Hi ladies can I join you please :)
> A little about me....
> 
> My name is Rachael I'm 31 :/ have 3 boys already.... Michael 13, Cameron 10 and Ben who's 9 on the 26th of august....
> After many years with the coil (copper one) me and my hubby drew decided we wanna try for that ever elusive baby girl.... One last try.... So in October 2010 I had coil out... And been trying ever since.... On my march cycle this year I did catch on but ended in it being ectopic.... :( I was crushed we didn't discover it was ectopic until I was 12 ish weeks.... No damage was done cos the baby didn't develop... :( so I had the meth shot to dissolve the pregnancy.... Now I am still waiting for my af ro return getting really stressed wi waiting for her now.... I needed to join another group cos all the ladies that I was in a group with have all got pregnant and some are even having their babies now.... I know I can get pregnant but I'm just really struggling with it now....
> 
> Thanks for listening and hopefully we can have some chats and laughs along the way xxx

Welcome rachael to the crazy coochie group!

Good morning ladies. Just wanted to say hi before i take the next hour reading the 25 pages i missed :haha:

Oh and Jemma you are too funny--waterfall!!! I think it's def your month!:happydance:

Kytti how ya feelin this morning?


----------



## JBear85

I'm stuck formatting spreadsheets.... I'm going cross eyed and needed a break!! I agree, this is Tiff's month! I can feel it :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Thanks ladies haha

Christina how are you feeling?

Jen- Oh gosh I would go cross-eyed too! Good time to come here!

Carla- Did you get off the phone? lol


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Welcome Rachael. How is everyone today? Ladies today was day 2 of ovulation kit and still said NO. Im just praying i ovulate sometime soon. Since I have a few errands to do today and we got paid so its pay bills day. I just love getting money and then not having it anymore, but it is life. I will be back and fourth all day ladies enjoy your day


----------



## skweek35

yup I sure did Tiff!! but before I could go to the toilet my mother phoned!!! wanting to know if I was in a better mood than last night. (?) I have no idea what she was talking about - I wasnt in a grumpy mood. 
then she wanted to know when we are going to sort out my engagement ring - I thought I told her last night!!! 
Sometimes I think she phones me just because she knows I will pick up and listen to her!! she can be soo annoying!! 
SO sorry for the rant


----------



## Pnutsprincess

p.s. I would love to know how you guys have the stuff everytime you post like ttc#1 and the how long you have been trying and whatnot


----------



## Jemma0717

skweek35 said:


> yup I sure did Tiff!! but before I could go to the toilet my mother phoned!!! wanting to know if I was in a better mood than last night. (?) I have no idea what she was talking about - I wasnt in a grumpy mood.
> then she wanted to know when we are going to sort out my engagement ring - I thought I told her last night!!!
> Sometimes I think she phones me just because she knows I will pick up and listen to her!! she can be soo annoying!!
> SO sorry for the rant

Oh yes, lovely family. :wacko: I know it allll tooo welll


----------



## Jemma0717

Pnutsprincess said:


> p.s. I would love to know how you guys have the stuff everytime you post like ttc#1 and the how long you have been trying and whatnot

You can make a ticker by going to lilypie.com or thebump.com or countdownpregnancy.com just google it.

I made my TTC pic on photobucket


----------



## skweek35

Pnutsprincess said:


> p.s. I would love to know how you guys have the stuff everytime you post like ttc#1 and the how long you have been trying and whatnot

you tlaking about our signatures 

click on user cp near the top of the page 
On the left hand side you will see a column of different things 
one of them is edit signature - there you can add a ticker or a few words 

for the tickers - there are loads of site you can go to for them, enter your details and get the BB code then add it in edit signature


----------



## JBear85

All done with the spreadsheets - whoo hoo!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

thanks Ladies


----------



## JBear85

How bad is it that everyone in my office has been eating my homemade guacamole since 10 am? Haha... I hope it's another chatty day on here - so entertaining!


----------



## pip squeek

Hey girls and welcome

Hope your all well

Oh tiff you do make me laugh lol


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> How bad is it that everyone in my office has been eating my homemade guacamole since 10 am? Haha... I hope it's another chatty day on here - so entertaining!

He he is was moving to fast for me I'm slow lol. Every time I thought I'd caught up another page appeared lol.

It made me giggle reading it all tho


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> How bad is it that everyone in my office has been eating my homemade guacamole since 10 am? Haha... I hope it's another chatty day on here - so entertaining!
> 
> He he is was moving to fast for me I'm slow lol. Every time I thought I'd caught up another page appeared lol.
> 
> It made me giggle reading it all thoClick to expand...

I know!! it was flying yesterday!! some hilarious topics of conversation :)


----------



## Jemma0717

I know! It's awesome!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well Ladies I am out and about for a bit, dont have too much fun without me and let mem know what you think of my signature.


----------



## pip squeek

Lol some very funny topics I will try keep up today


----------



## skweek35

Love your signature!!! 
Loving the autumn feel to it!!! Trying to make your own little pumpkin! hehe


----------



## Jemma0717

aww cute sig!


----------



## JBear85

Anyone have anything exciting planned for this weekend? Haha other than :sex:


----------



## Jemma0717

LO is having a sleepover tonight with his grandma- she's coming to our house so no :sex: but that's okay because it was grrreeeatt lastnight hahah

and then tomorrow he is going to his grandpas so it's just me and DH all to ourselves...This should be fun!


----------



## skweek35

Yeah - I have a 21st birthday party!!! I thought I was too old for those parties!! but apparently not!! still need to get into my dress up box and find my mask

Might find a few more bits to spice things up a bit 
hehe


----------



## JBear85

Ooooh!! This is SO your month Tiff!!


----------



## JBear85

Is it a theme/dress up party then Carla?


----------



## skweek35

masquerade party - I think I have a sequine cat mask and a bunny mask 
hhhmm giving me loads of ideas


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Ooooh!! This is SO your month Tiff!!

If you all think so!


----------



## Zaney

missed loads was only on few hours ago haha....hi all and hi Rachael nice 2 meet ya :) ....also agree its tiffs month haha...will be well deserved :) x


----------



## skweek35

Not that I need to spice things up at the mo!!! 
last night and again this morning!!! oohhh


----------



## skweek35

Zara its soo our month too!!! 
I sure as hell am covering all my bases to make sure I catch that blinkin egg


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> Not that I need to spice things up at the mo!!!
> last night and again this morning!!! oohhh

Lucky!! DB is on base all week, but will be up from tonight until Tuesday!! Can't wait :)


----------



## Jemma0717

You ladies are all too sweet. Well deserved for EVERYONE!!! Lets all get the BFP's!!!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> You ladies are all too sweet. Well deserved for EVERYONE!!! Lets all get the BFP's!!!

I'm really hoping we all do around the same time! Then we can go through everything together :)


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> You ladies are all too sweet. Well deserved for EVERYONE!!! Lets all get the BFP's!!!
> 
> I'm really hoping we all do around the same time! Then we can go through everything together :)Click to expand...

That would be tons of fun!!!


----------



## skweek35

I can so see symptom spotting starting next week!!! 
haha this is gonna be a month to watch this thread!!! 
lots of :sex: talk and legs up!!!


----------



## Zaney

yeah would be great Jen....:)


----------



## Zaney

im a bit worried i missed ov??? not too sure.....was like i blinked and missed it...


----------



## Jemma0717

No no no no no symptom spotting here! I will be the quiet one :haha:


----------



## JBear85

Oh yeah - we're all sworn against symptom spotting but you know what will be happening soon enough! hahaha


----------



## skweek35

Zaney said:


> im a bit worried i missed ov??? not too sure.....was like i blinked and missed it...

Oh no Zara, do you temp?


----------



## Jemma0717

Why am I getting excited already? I haven't even O'd. Calm down Tiff, calm down


----------



## skweek35

Ok I need to pop to shops before I can make dinner!! 

chat again later


----------



## Zaney

no i dont.......i check my cervix often....there was a bit of clear stretchy m but had a bit of white cm soz if tmi but i know ya all dont mind lol....so i thought they may be it!....but then this morning when i checked it was white???? not so strechy?? sooooo i dunno if it was and i missed it or i havent and its just very close...


----------



## Zaney

its ok .....just checked :blush: still sticky and stretchy just not completely clear yet!!.....is that good or bad?? oh and softish and openish....


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Why am I getting excited already? I haven't even O'd. Calm down Tiff, calm down

I know me too!! I have a weirdly good feeling about this month for some reason!


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Why am I getting excited already? I haven't even O'd. Calm down Tiff, calm down
> 
> I know me too!! I have a weirdly good feeling about this month for some reason!Click to expand...

Me too!!!


----------



## Zaney

me 3 sort of lol :) deffo for all the rest of ya tho...


----------



## purplelilly

Morning Tiff. I'm doin good. Gave myself a worry this am, had to pee at 5:30 this am and thought i saw tinted brown when i wiped but the lights were dimmed and i didn't have my contacts in (blind as a bat, too) so it was probably nothing :dohh: I'm lucky i can see my hand without my glasses on :blush:

On the lighter side I went shopping with DH last night for bathing suit and when i came out of the changing room I asked him if he found anything. He actually blushed and said no that he was looking at baby clothes :hugs: I guess he's starting to adjust :happydance:


----------



## Jemma0717

awww cute!!! haha men make me laugh sometimes


----------



## purplelilly

Zaney said:


> its ok .....just checked :blush: still sticky and stretchy just not completely clear yet!!.....is that good or bad?? oh and softish and openish....

:sex::spermy::sex::spermy::sex::spermy::spermy:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Zaney

awwwwwww thats so sweet Christina :)


----------



## pip squeek

skweek35 said:


> Zara its soo our month too!!!
> I sure as hell am covering all my bases to make sure I catch that blinkin egg

Me too we have started already and Im not in my fertile period till next friday


----------



## purplelilly

Tiff how was dinner :dishes: did ya stay off the counter? :rofl:


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> Morning Tiff. I'm doin good. Gave myself a worry this am, had to pee at 5:30 this am and thought i saw tinted brown when i wiped but the lights were dimmed and i didn't have my contacts in (blind as a bat, too) so it was probably nothing :dohh: I'm lucky i can see my hand without my glasses on :blush:
> 
> On the lighter side I went shopping with DH last night for bathing suit and when i came out of the changing room I asked him if he found anything. He actually blushed and said no that he was looking at baby clothes :hugs: I guess he's starting to adjust :happydance:

Awww so cute! DB is starting to share little anecdotes with me about cute kids he sees during the day "there were the cutest little boys playing on the subway..." -- he won't fully admit it, but he can't wait to be a daddy! :)


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> awww cute!!! haha men make me laugh sometimes

He always makes me laugh, he has almost every "typical male" reaction to things so it's like watching a comic strip half the time:haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

purplelilly said:


> Tiff how was dinner :dishes: did ya stay off the counter? :rofl:

hahah LO was awake so couldn't do it. Buuut fun in bed! :sex: :holly:


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Tiff how was dinner :dishes: did ya stay off the counter? :rofl:
> 
> hahah LO was awake so couldn't do it. Buuut fun in bed! :sex: :holly:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::holly::rofl::rofl:

Pretty soon we're gonna have to find a way to change that from <holly> to :tiff: :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

purplelilly said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Tiff how was dinner :dishes: did ya stay off the counter? :rofl:
> 
> hahah LO was awake so couldn't do it. Buuut fun in bed! :sex: :holly:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::holly::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Pretty soon we're gonna have to find a way to change that from <holly> to :tiff: :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::holly::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::holly::rofl::rofl:

YES!!! but we would have to make it a tad bit skinnier as I am only 113lbs!


----------



## JBear85

Jeez you guys are making me all excited to see DB tonight haha


----------



## Jemma0717

I am sooo tired, I might need to nap! :sleep:


----------



## JBear85

What site do you use to make your blinkies Tiff?


----------



## Jemma0717

I got that one from https://www.free-blinkies.com/


----------



## Jemma0717

And I make them here:

https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/


----------



## JBear85

Love it! Thanks girl :) Much easier to use pre-made ones... I never know what to write!


----------



## Jemma0717

haha love the avatar! cute!


----------



## JBear85

Thanks! I'm having a boring day at work and need to do something haha... last week I made over my cubicle, so now I'm out of things to do!!


----------



## Zaney

loving the pic :) how cute!


----------



## Zaney

i might have to take my counter away...its making me panic haha....cos im seeing it saying that im in one of my most fertile days and i turn out not to have caught it this month i will kick myself lol....but at same time its good to know...


----------



## JBear85

Zaney said:


> i might have to take my counter away...its making me panic haha....cos im seeing it saying that im in one of my most fertile days and i turn out not to have caught it this month i will kick myself lol....but at same time its good to know...

It's very good to know for sure! Just try not to stress, and use it as a guide... and :sex: :sex: :sex: as much as you can!!


----------



## Jemma0717

I had mine off but I kind of like looking at it


----------



## Zaney

i like looking at it too....and trying not 2 stress.....but i wanna BD loads in next 3 days....but it was never really sussed out if i could do it 2 much....1 said u cant do it too much and 1 said i should wait for atleast 24hrs for sperm 2 regenerate kinda thing lol


----------



## JBear85

Zaney said:


> i like looking at it too....and trying not 2 stress.....but i wanna BD loads in next 3 days....but it was never really sussed out if i could do it 2 much....1 said u cant do it too much and 1 said i should wait for atleast 24hrs for sperm 2 regenerate kinda thing lol

I always wonder about that too!! Hmmm what do you ladies think?


----------



## Zaney

i think i may just BD every night for next 3 days...plus longer most likely even after it says i ov....


----------



## Jemma0717

I am BD every other day but that's only because I feel like DH has a lower sperm count.


----------



## Zaney

hmmmmm now u got me wondering...as my hubby is diabetic im wondering same thing....oooooh what 2 do ......


----------



## Jemma0717

Sorry Jen I copied you!


----------



## emilyanne

*Wow busy thread again today lol! How is everyone??? 

Welcome Rachie Rach  were all nuts on here but thats just great! lol 

Well I took the test this morning, and not that suprised to say it was a BFN...... going to test again in about a week I think..... depending on how I feel still.... But my temps are really low for the third day running now, so Im not holding out much hope.... nevermind.... more  *


----------



## Jemma0717

Ohh I'm sorry Emily :hugs: Don't lose hope yet though, it's still early! 

Ladies, I'll be back later, I am quite tired. Going to watch barney with LO :wacko:


----------



## Zaney

funny cos i was looking at new pics for my thingy too......

oooh hmmmm i think im ov......im feeling it.......s**t!....how long if any of ya get em get ov pains for? x.....its also on my right side i always get em stronger on right side...i dunno if its a good or bad thing but always feels more uncomfy :(


----------



## Jemma0717

Zara find an anne geddes baby pic and we can be the anne geddes clan haha


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Sorry Jen I copied you!

No I love it! They're SO precious!! :)


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> Ohh I'm sorry Emily :hugs: Don't lose hope yet though, it's still early!
> 
> Ladies, I'll be back later, I am quite tired. Going to watch barney with LO :wacko:

*Its ok hun, Im thinking it might have been ovulation now.... not sure cause Id thought my temps would have gone back up.....  the spotting has stopped again so god knows lol  Im just gonna leave it be and probley make an appointment with my dr and see what they say  *


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Ohh I'm sorry Emily :hugs: Don't lose hope yet though, it's still early!
> 
> Ladies, I'll be back later, I am quite tired. Going to watch barney with LO :wacko:

Have a good nap! I'll be at my desk, jealous of your snooze because I could really use one right about now :p


----------



## FragileDoll

Heya all. Just dropping in to say Hi - I have been busy all day today so couldn't make it here for a while. I got back from a romantic dinner DH few minutes ago - guess I have lots to read. So be back after reading all the chit chat. :hugs:


----------



## kytti

Emily, I am sure it is way too early for a BFP. Look at me, I didn't get one until AF was LATE!


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, dinner and dishes all done again for today. 
Just finished catching up on the goings on here. 

Where did you ladies get the anne geddes avatars from??


----------



## FragileDoll

Rachie Rach said:


> Hi ladies can I join you please :)
> A little about me....
> 
> My name is Rachael I'm 31 :/ have 3 boys already.... Michael 13, Cameron 10 and Ben who's 9 on the 26th of august....
> After many years with the coil (copper one) me and my hubby drew decided we wanna try for that ever elusive baby girl.... One last try.... So in October 2010 I had coil out... And been trying ever since.... On my march cycle this year I did catch on but ended in it being ectopic.... :( I was crushed we didn't discover it was ectopic until I was 12 ish weeks.... No damage was done cos the baby didn't develop... :( so I had the meth shot to dissolve the pregnancy.... Now I am still waiting for my af ro return getting really stressed wi waiting for her now.... I needed to join another group cos all the ladies that I was in a group with have all got pregnant and some are even having their babies now.... I know I can get pregnant but I'm just really struggling with it now....
> 
> Thanks for listening and hopefully we can have some chats and laughs along the way xxx

Welcome to our crazy group, Rachael. I've updated you on the members list.

I'm so sorry about your ectopic - but this is what we are here for to send positive thoughts and dust out to everyone! :dust:

How long are your cycles hun?


----------



## FragileDoll

Emily, sending tons of positive dust your way hun. :dust: :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

I think I found an anne geddes piccie 
but next question is has it worked?

No it hasnt 
will go try again


----------



## pip squeek

Hey

My doc said to bd every 2 to 3 days he said you would be covered with that and also gives the sperm chance to build up again.

Oh I'm sorry for your bfn but it's still very early you still have time


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> funny cos i was looking at new pics for my thingy too......
> 
> oooh hmmmm i think im ov......im feeling it.......s**t!....how long if any of ya get em get ov pains for? x.....its also on my right side i always get em stronger on right side...i dunno if its a good or bad thing but always feels more uncomfy :(

Zara, I get that Ov pain sometimes on the right side and sometimes on the left. Depends on each cycle. :flower: And yeah - it's good! I got some Ov cramps today at the right side - noticed a lot of CM yesterday and today too I was way wet down my coochie while DTD today. :blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

What's up with the anne geddes pics, girls?


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> What's up with the anne geddes pics, girls?

They're damn cute! That's whats up! :haha:


----------



## skweek35

I cant seem to change my profile pic!!! BOOHOOO


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh I love her pics there fantastic. I had some done of my little boy in that style if I had my comp I would have uploaded them to show you there so cute


----------



## Jemma0717

skweek35 said:


> I cant seem to change my profile pic!!! BOOHOOO

What's it saying to you?


----------



## skweek35

I delete the previous pic and then use the add from computer option 
It shows the new pic but its not showing up here


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Tiff how was dinner :dishes: did ya stay off the counter? :rofl:
> 
> hahah LO was awake so couldn't do it. Buuut fun in bed! :sex: :holly:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::holly::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Pretty soon we're gonna have to find a way to change that from <holly> to :tiff: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::holly::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::holly::rofl::rofl:
> 
> YES!!! but we would have to make it a tad bit skinnier as I am only 113lbs!Click to expand...

This made me R O F L. :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> What's up with the anne geddes pics, girls?
> 
> They're damn cute! That's whats up! :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah they are - I thought there were some secret dust/charm behind the pictures to get a BFP soon. :blush:


----------



## Jemma0717

skweek35 said:


> I delete the previous pic and then use the add from computer option
> It shows the new pic but its not showing up here

Log out and log back in maybe?


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> What's up with the anne geddes pics, girls?
> 
> They're damn cute! That's whats up! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah they are - I thought there were some secret dust/charm behind the pictures to get a BFP soon. :blush:Click to expand...

Well maybe with all the baby pics, it will help haha we can wish. Your pic is a baby, you're fine!


----------



## skweek35

please tell me its worked this time


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff - for you:

https://www.free-blinkies.com/blinkies/Angels_and_Faeries/fairy.gif

<url=https://www.free-icons.co.uk></img>https://www.free-blinkies.com/blinkies/Angels_and_Faeries/fairy.gif</img></url>


----------



## skweek35

boohoo 
Can someone tell me what is going on here!! 
I cant seem to get this right 
boohoo


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Tiff - for you:
> 
> https://www.free-blinkies.com/blinkies/Angels_and_Faeries/fairy.gif
> 
> <url=https://www.free-icons.co.uk></img>https://www.free-blinkies.com/blinkies/Angels_and_Faeries/fairy.gif</img></url>

aww I love it! Thank you!


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh wish I could chage mine. I will have to do it at work next week


----------



## skweek35

yay!!! finally I got it right

:dohh: seems like I was having a :dohh: moment!!! was trying to change the avatar in the profile pic section!!! :dohh:


----------



## Jemma0717

Testing:

[/img]https://www.free-blinkies.com/blinkies/Angels_and_Faeries/fairy.gif[/img]

ETA What am i doing wrong Ana?


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> funny cos i was looking at new pics for my thingy too......
> 
> oooh hmmmm i think im ov......im feeling it.......s**t!....how long if any of ya get em get ov pains for? x.....its also on my right side i always get em stronger on right side...i dunno if its a good or bad thing but always feels more uncomfy :(
> 
> Zara, I get that Ov pain sometimes on the right side and sometimes on the left. Depends on each cycle. :flower: And yeah - it's good! I got some Ov cramps today at the right side - noticed a lot of CM yesterday and today too I was way wet down my coochie while DTD today. :blush:Click to expand...

me to cm yesterday and 2day! so just :sex: haha...but now im worried if i aint done enough b4 and now what if its 2 late? i know what ov is and how long it lasts etc...but now i dunno if i should :sex: 2night or 2moro?? but dont wanna miss the egg...or is it here already?? hmmmmmm aaaarrrrggghhhhh


----------



## pip squeek

Omg that pic is amazing so cute. It make me want one even more


----------



## JBear85

I just got caught up after escaping the office for a little retail therapy... :p 

Are we all doing Anne Geddes avatars now?


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> I just got caught up after escaping the office for a little retail therapy... :p
> 
> Are we all doing Anne Geddes avatars now?

Lol idk maybe it will be good luck!


----------



## Zaney

im trying to get the 1 i like to work! lol


----------



## skweek35

I finally got mine to work 
Loving my new piccie


----------



## Jemma0717

cuute! I almost used that one


----------



## JBear85

Awww I love them all :) I'm such a girlie girl, I'm in heaven with all these pics haha


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Testing:
> 
> [/img]https://www.free-blinkies.com/blinkies/Angels_and_Faeries/fairy.gif[/img]
> 
> ETA What am i doing wrong Ana?

Tiff, remove "/" in the first line before img.


----------



## Zaney

dunno if mine worked .....


----------



## Zaney

yey lol.....


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> funny cos i was looking at new pics for my thingy too......
> 
> oooh hmmmm i think im ov......im feeling it.......s**t!....how long if any of ya get em get ov pains for? x.....its also on my right side i always get em stronger on right side...i dunno if its a good or bad thing but always feels more uncomfy :(
> 
> Zara, I get that Ov pain sometimes on the right side and sometimes on the left. Depends on each cycle. :flower: And yeah - it's good! I got some Ov cramps today at the right side - noticed a lot of CM yesterday and today too I was way wet down my coochie while DTD today. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> me to cm yesterday and 2day! so just :sex: haha...but now im worried if i aint done enough b4 and now what if its 2 late? i know what ov is and how long it lasts etc...but now i dunno if i should :sex: 2night or 2moro?? but dont wanna miss the egg...or is it here already?? hmmmmmm aaaarrrrggghhhhhClick to expand...

Nah - if you are having cramps now and noticing CM - there you are! Ov is just around the corner - no you haven't missed it yet! Get back in action and have some BD today, tomorrow and day after to cover your window hun. I noticed CM today and yesterday and some cramps today - I'm CD11 today so that's a sign that I'm about to Ov within 2-3 days, hopefully. Getting CM is known that you are near OV and can Ov anytime around 36-48 hours!


----------



## Jemma0717

Got the blinkie to work Ana!


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> yey lol.....

Cute! I love all these babies lol


----------



## FragileDoll

Wow love the new avatars, ladies! 

I just updated my siggy but not liking it for some weird reason - it looks to short! I'd update it again sometime later - just not feeling creative right now way too tired for that. I just wanna gossip and refresh my mind! :flower:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Got the blinkie to work Ana!

Show the blinkie hun!


----------



## skweek35

I've changed my avatar again 
I think I will keep this one though


----------



## FragileDoll

Your siggy looks fab, Tiff! Love those blinkies! :thumbup:


----------



## Zaney

so i dont have 2 panic i have never worried so much lol...like b4 it was NTNP and when we could....im sort of really trying now lol...taken the lazy wait and see approach but now its time for the helping hand ya know.....and ty so much...so is there a way of knowing when u ov...the actual day for example? i always get these cramps around middle of cycle like now....and i am sure i feel the whole process...might sound silly but i really feel it..then i get the stitch feeling like ive had 2day and on my right....hard to explain is at it goes but i should be good then :) just dont wanna be BD on empty sperm haha


----------



## Jemma0717

I don't know when I OV :(


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff, Carla, Zara & Emily - I so feel you girls are getting your BFPs this cycle! :dust:


----------



## kytti

So, I have 3 Internet cheapie tests left and I figured I might as well use one. The line is much darker! I hope this means my hcg will be super high next week!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Tiff, Carla, Zara & Emily - I so feel you girls are getting your BFPs this cycle! :dust:

What about you ANA? I am psychic! It's myyy secret who I have in mind ;)


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> So, I have 3 Internet cheapie tests left and I figured I might as well use one. The line is much darker! I hope this means my hcg will be super high next week!!!

Let's see lets see!! :holly:


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> so i dont have 2 panic i have never worried so much lol...like b4 it was NTNP and when we could....im sort of really trying now lol...taken the lazy wait and see approach but now its time for the helping hand ya know.....and ty so much...so is there a way of knowing when u ov...the actual day for example? i always get these cramps around middle of cycle like now....and i am sure i feel the whole process...might sound silly but i really feel it..then i get the stitch feeling like ive had 2day and on my right....hard to explain is at it goes but i should be good then :) just dont wanna be BD on empty sperm haha

Nothing to worry about! You are near Ov, hun! Hope you catch that egg this cycle. :dust:


----------



## Zaney

i should bee-leive haha had to get that in thats y i chose the bees cos im going all negative nancy as ya say.....so bay-beee....and b for boy haha... babee boy :) but any babeeee will beeeeee fine lol


----------



## skweek35

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Tiff, Carla, Zara & Emily - I so feel you girls are getting your BFPs this cycle! :dust:
> 
> What about you ANA? I am psychic! It's myyy secret who I have in mind ;)Click to expand...

You going to share with us?? 
I'm just so inquisitive about these sorts of things


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> I don't know when I OV :(

Neither do I. :blush: But I do get Ov cramps and CM that's how I know I'll be Ov soon. DH and I were NTNP till last month - but I guess he really wants one now he keep talking about our future baby.


----------



## Jemma0717

I am not sharing :) My little secret


----------



## skweek35

Jemma0717 said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> So, I have 3 Internet cheapie tests left and I figured I might as well use one. The line is much darker! I hope this means my hcg will be super high next week!!!
> 
> Let's see lets see!! :holly:Click to expand...

Please post piccies!! We would love to see


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know when I OV :(
> 
> Neither do I. :blush: But I do get Ov cramps and CM that's how I know I'll be Ov soon. DH and I were NTNP till last month - but I guess he really wants one now he keep talking about our future baby.Click to expand...

I am soo dry I don't even get CM.


----------



## Zaney

have u changed the list tiff?? or have u got a feeling would love to hear....ill be first 2 ask....i want a readin haha when and month it will happen hahaha....

and great Andrea :) xx


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> have u changed the list tiff?? or have u got a feeling would love to hear....ill be first 2 ask....i want a readin haha when and month it will happen hahaha....
> 
> and great Andrea :) xx

lol Nope, haven't changed the list. Let's keep it at that so next in line iss....

*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
CARLA!


----------



## Zaney

Ana its good for u too ya know.....i think many of us will be lucky very very soon! x


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Tiff, Carla, Zara & Emily - I so feel you girls are getting your BFPs this cycle! :dust:
> 
> What about you ANA? I am psychic! It's myyy secret who I have in mind ;)Click to expand...

Tell me your secret - grrr. :haha::haha: I think I'm not getting a BFP this cycle. IDK but just a weird feeling ya know after getting so many of BFNs - it's hard to believe now. :shrug:


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> So, I have 3 Internet cheapie tests left and I figured I might as well use one. The line is much darker! I hope this means my hcg will be super high next week!!!

Wow! Sending tons and tons of baby dust to you. :dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Tiff, Carla, Zara & Emily - I so feel you girls are getting your BFPs this cycle! :dust:
> 
> What about you ANA? I am psychic! It's myyy secret who I have in mind ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me your secret - grrr. :haha::haha: I think I'm not getting a BFP this cycle. IDK but just a weird feeling ya know after getting so many of BFNs - it's hard to believe now. :shrug:Click to expand...

Hey now!!!!! :jo: WTH is with the negativity?


----------



## skweek35

No pressure then?? teehee 
I'm sooo hoping this is a good sign for me this month!!


----------



## kytti

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo1-1.jpg

:happydance:


----------



## Zaney

thats dark!!!! hahaha


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo1-1.jpg
> 
> :happydance:

Holy Bejesus! That's DARK


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know when I OV :(
> 
> Neither do I. :blush: But I do get Ov cramps and CM that's how I know I'll be Ov soon. DH and I were NTNP till last month - but I guess he really wants one now he keep talking about our future baby.Click to expand...
> 
> I am soo dry I don't even get CM.Click to expand...

I do and do not - depends on my coochie she is moody a spoilt brat.


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Tiff, Carla, Zara & Emily - I so feel you girls are getting your BFPs this cycle! :dust:
> 
> What about you ANA? I am psychic! It's myyy secret who I have in mind ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me your secret - grrr. :haha::haha: I think I'm not getting a BFP this cycle. IDK but just a weird feeling ya know after getting so many of BFNs - it's hard to believe now. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey now!!!!! :jo: WTH is with the negativity?Click to expand...

Yeah! Stay positive :) I just have a weird positive feeling in my gut about this month... I think there are going to be lots of BFP's soon!


----------



## skweek35

no doubting that is positive


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> Ana its good for u too ya know.....i think many of us will be lucky very very soon! x

Hope so hun! Fingers crossed for ya babes! :dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know when I OV :(
> 
> Neither do I. :blush: But I do get Ov cramps and CM that's how I know I'll be Ov soon. DH and I were NTNP till last month - but I guess he really wants one now he keep talking about our future baby.Click to expand...
> 
> I am soo dry I don't even get CM.Click to expand...
> 
> I do and do not - depends on my coochie she is moody a spoilt brat.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Mine is apparently an old bitch :jo:


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo1-1.jpg
> 
> :happydance:

WOW that's so dark :) Yay!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> have u changed the list tiff?? or have u got a feeling would love to hear....ill be first 2 ask....i want a readin haha when and month it will happen hahaha....
> 
> and great Andrea :) xx

Hahaha! :rofl:


----------



## pip squeek

I dont know my ov day either I just check cm which usually lasts a few days so Im just guessing it happens arround that time so plenty of bedding then

I love all your new piccys girls


----------



## Zaney

ok Ana there is 4 of u 2 get ur BFPs infront of me and ur 1 b4 me Ana so can u all hurry up please so i get mine haha.....

and if i feel good about this month then Ana ur in luck cos u gotta have BFP b4 me according to the list xx

Sooooooooo alot will be getting the BFP this month...or all hopefully


----------



## kytti

Much darker from yesterday so I think that means my hcg is going up!!!!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

F that last. I AM GETTING A BFP THIS MONTH. Lets just celebrate now! woot woot


----------



## FragileDoll

Sorry, Tiff. :blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo1-1.jpg
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Holy Bejesus! That's DARKClick to expand...

Beautiful ya Andrea! :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Sorry, Tiff. :blush:

Don't be sorry just be positive and believe because it will happen! Recognize any of those words??!


----------



## skweek35

oh my gosh, this thread is suddenly moving really fast!!! 


But I agree - lets all stay positive. I am 1000% sure there are loads of bfp's coming our way really soon


----------



## pip squeek

Oh wow kitty that's very dark


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> ok Ana there is 4 of u 2 get ur BFPs infront of me and ur 1 b4 me Ana so can u all hurry up please so i get mine haha.....
> 
> and if i feel good about this month then Ana ur in luck cos u gotta have BFP b4 me according to the list xx
> 
> Sooooooooo alot will be getting the BFP this month...or all hopefully

Haha yes! But you will be testing before me girly. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> F that last. I AM GETTING A BFP THIS MONTH. Lets just celebrate now! woot woot

LOL yeah F that list (for now)! 

I want my BFP before October... commmme onnn, sticky beans! haha

:thumbup:


----------



## kytti

This thread is on fire!

:devil::muaha::wohoo:


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> Much darker from yesterday so I think that means my hcg is going up!!!!!!

Stubborn lil boy. :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

Alright ladies. What day are you all testing? I should be testing (according to my phone) August 30th


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> F that last. I AM GETTING A BFP THIS MONTH. Lets just celebrate now! woot woot

Woot woot! I'm getting drunk :drunk: let's celebrate 4 or actually 5 BFPs including Sandy. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> This thread is on fire!
> 
> :devil::muaha::wohoo:

LOL I love it!!


----------



## kytti

FragileDoll said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Much darker from yesterday so I think that means my hcg is going up!!!!!!
> 
> Stubborn lil boy. :haha:Click to expand...

I JUST said that to DH!! :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> F that last. I AM GETTING A BFP THIS MONTH. Lets just celebrate now! woot woot
> 
> Woot woot! I'm getting drunk :drunk: let's celebrate 4 or actually 5 BFPs including Sandy. :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Saturday night I will drink some nice wine :wine:

ANd have fun :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## skweek35

Jemma0717 said:


> Alright ladies. What day are you all testing? I should be testing (according to my phone) August 30th

Same here hun - 30 August!!! Not saying anything about af arriving - cause she isnt arriving this month!!! 
Or next month for that sake!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

My AF is due on the 31st - I'm not going to test lol. Ya know how much I hate BFNs so I'll just wait on a visit from the biatch :blush:


----------



## kytti

Everyone have a drink for me!!!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Alright ladies. What day are you all testing? I should be testing (according to my phone) August 30th

According to my phone, AF is due Sept. 1 - If I can wait that long, somewhere around the 1st/2nd :)


----------



## Zaney

lol im gonna wait till af is due (which wont turn up) haha..or when i think its due....im doing 1 test....and that is the day my af will be due or when i assume its due from last af x


----------



## Jemma0717

skweek35 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies. What day are you all testing? I should be testing (according to my phone) August 30th
> 
> Same here hun - 30 August!!! Not saying anything about af arriving - cause she isnt arriving this month!!!
> Or next month for that sake!!!Click to expand...

Right, that's why I said TEST :test: NOT AF :af:


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Much darker from yesterday so I think that means my hcg is going up!!!!!!
> 
> Stubborn lil boy. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I JUST said that to DH!! :haha:Click to expand...

Great minds think alike. :rofl:


----------



## kytti

I think everyone should have a POAS party!


----------



## Jemma0717

Everyone whos not pregnant 

stop


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> Everyone have a drink for me!!!

Will do!!! :) So happy for you!


----------



## Zaney

from last cycle its around the 28th give or take a day or 2 :) x


----------



## Jemma0717

Listen:

We are not saying "AF is supposed to arrive this day"

We are going to say "I am testing this day" 

Got it? Ok because if not, I will beat you with my POAS- the one outside in the grass


----------



## FragileDoll

:af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: for everybody this cycle!


Just :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: for everybody this cycle!
> 
> 
> Just :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Good attitude! Looks like we have some work to do, ladies!

:sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## skweek35

Jemma0717 said:


> Everyone whos not pregnant
> 
> stop

We can organise non-alcoholic drinks - sparkling grape juice??


----------



## kytti

Look if there is a POAS party I want an invite to watch! Er... wait.. that sounds wrong. :blush::loo::haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Let the Peeing Begin...

COMING SOON in the TWW!!


----------



## Jemma0717

skweek35 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone whos not pregnant
> 
> stop
> 
> We can organise non-alcoholic drinks - sparkling grape juice??Click to expand...

lol no that's not what I meant,

I meant stop talking for a minute I had an announcement buuut this thread is moving way too damn fast


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: for everybody this cycle!
> 
> 
> Just :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Good attitude! Looks like we have some work to do, ladies!
> 
> :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex:Click to expand...

Hell yes!!! 
I have already lost count how many times we have BDed this cycle already!!! Not to blow my own trumpet!! 
teehee


----------



## skweek35

Jemma0717 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone whos not pregnant
> 
> stop
> 
> We can organise non-alcoholic drinks - sparkling grape juice??Click to expand...
> 
> lol no that's not what I meant,
> 
> I meant stop talking for a minute I had an announcement buuut this thread is moving way too damn fastClick to expand...

Ok you got my attention - what is the announcement??


----------



## JBear85

What's the announcement, Tiff? We'll all STOP chattering to see!!


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> Look if there is a POAS party I want an invite to watch! Er... wait.. that sounds wrong. :blush::loo::haha:

Hahahahahhaha. :rofl:



Ladies I need to ask this. Do you dip or pee?


----------



## Jemma0717

I said it on the last pg but it was sadly missed by Ana's lovely positive post!

Listen:

We are not saying "AF is supposed to arrive this day"

We are going to say "I am testing this day"

Got it? Ok because if not, I will beat you with my POAS- the one outside in the grass


----------



## skweek35

kytti said:


> Look if there is a POAS party I want an invite to watch! Er... wait.. that sounds wrong. :blush::loo::haha:

You will have to be there as you were one of our first


----------



## FragileDoll

Waiting on the announcement, Tiff.


----------



## Jemma0717

Ok it keeps getting lost haha it's on page 214 AND 215


----------



## kytti

LOL!! I saw it tiff!


----------



## JBear85

Right - that's a great idea!! NO AF talk at alll!!

Also, I pee. Haha


----------



## kytti

And to answer someone's question, I forget who now, LOL! I DIP! So I guess I... PIAC!


----------



## Jemma0717

I pee too


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> I said it on the last pg but it was sadly missed by Ana's lovely positive post!
> 
> Listen:
> 
> We are not saying "AF is supposed to arrive this day"
> 
> We are going to say "I am testing this day"
> 
> Got it? Ok because if not, I will beat you with my POAS- the one outside in the grass

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I'm testing on the 31st! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> And to answer someone's question, I forget who now, LOL! I DIP! So I guess I... PIAC!

haha Piss in a cup?


----------



## kytti

Jemma0717 said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> And to answer someone's question, I forget who now, LOL! I DIP! So I guess I... PIAC!
> 
> haha Piss in a cup?Click to expand...

Right!!!! That way I don't pee on my hand!!! :happydance::dohh:


----------



## FragileDoll

I dip too - I do not pee cause Im scared about peeing on my hands. :rofl:


----------



## JBear85

Is there a better/more accurate way out of the two? Does it make a difference?


----------



## skweek35

I also PIAC 

I will be testing either 30 or 31st Aug 
Are we going to make a list somewhere??


----------



## skweek35

kytti said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kytti said:
> 
> 
> And to answer someone's question, I forget who now, LOL! I DIP! So I guess I... PIAC!
> 
> haha Piss in a cup?Click to expand...
> 
> Right!!!! That way I don't pee on my hand!!! :happydance::dohh:Click to expand...

I am so with you on that one - first time I attempted POAS it just went EVERYWHERE!!!! 
:haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Not at all! the results are the same - I pee in a clean cup and dip.


----------



## Jemma0717

Should we be making a list??


----------



## kytti

Well peeing in a cup is known to be accurate because you can control just how much gets on the stick AND for how long. So for mornings when you don't have enough pee, or too much.. it helps. I always pee in a cup. I bought those cheap paper cups from Target, the little bathroom cups.. and use those. Works awesome!


----------



## Jemma0717

Well I POAS because I am not special and know how to hold my hand the right way where I don't PISS on it. I don't spray neither.

Hope you ladies can take my jokes and sarcasm :rofl:


----------



## kytti

Jemma0717 said:


> Well I POAS because I am not special and know how to hold my hand the right way where I don't PISS on it. I don't spray neither.
> 
> Hope you ladies can take my jokes and sarcasm :rofl:

One time when I POAS I had it at a weird angle and it splashed everywhere!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

Ok Confession: I GET IT ON MY HAND WHEN I PIAC!! haha


----------



## JBear85

I swear my iPhone has a mind of it's own - one app is telling me that my "TEST DAY" is Sept. 1, the other is saying Aug. 30th. I'm going to go with Aug. 30, because that's 28 days. So testing the 30th or 31st :)


----------



## kytti

Jemma0717 said:


> Ok Confession: I GET IT ON MY HAND WHEN I PIAC!! haha

:friends:


----------



## skweek35

I have written out a list of our testing dates. 
Do you want me to put it up here??


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> I swear my iPhone has a mind of it's own - one app is telling me that my "TEST DAY" is Sept. 1, the other is saying Aug. 30th. I'm going to go with Aug. 30, because that's 28 days. So testing the 30th or 31st :)

We will test together on the......31st!


----------



## Jemma0717

skweek35 said:


> I have written out a list of our testing dates.
> Do you want me to put it up here??

Yes please and I will be the 31st not the 30th sorry


----------



## kytti

31st the official POAS party!?!?


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> I swear my iPhone has a mind of it's own - one app is telling me that my "TEST DAY" is Sept. 1, the other is saying Aug. 30th. I'm going to go with Aug. 30, because that's 28 days. So testing the 30th or 31st :)
> 
> We will test together on the......31st!Click to expand...

Sounds good!! For some reason I'm way more excited to test this month... hmmm...

and it's funny because I'm just entering my fertile period... I can't let myself get my hopes up!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Should we be making a list??

Would love it!


----------



## FragileDoll

I'll be testing on the 31st too!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Ok Confession: I GET IT ON MY HAND WHEN I PIAC!! haha

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Zaney

well i might be going away earlier than i thought and be 2 weeks not 1 lol....chances r we r coming back on 30th so if i dont which i wont!! get af by then, then i will test on 31st lol


----------



## pip squeek

Oh no I can't join you in the poas party I'm after all you. I will have to hold one just for myself :(. Lol

Stupid long cycles ha ha


----------



## skweek35

Jemma0717 - 31 August 

FragileDoll - 31 August 

JBear85 - 31 August 

Zaney - 31 August 

Skweek35 - 31 August

Pip squeak - 7 September


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> I have written out a list of our testing dates.
> Do you want me to put it up here??

Yeah post the list - we want it here!


----------



## skweek35

pip squeek said:


> Oh no I can't join you in the poas party I'm after all you. I will have to hold one just for myself :(. Lol
> 
> Stupid long cycles ha ha

Not at all - when are you due to test??


----------



## Jemma0717

Change me to the 31st too!


----------



## kytti

Team COOCHIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zaney

i doubt id be able to get a test on holiday hahahaha....but put me down for the 30th lol....cos if no af i will be straight home and testing haha


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> Team COOCHIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## Zaney

ok change me to 31st pmsl......might aswell all test at that time....


----------



## Jemma0717

I love Holly :holly: She's my friiiiend


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> Team COOCHIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL TEAM COOCHIE - AUG 31!! 

This is our month -- :bfp::bfp::bfp: allll around!


----------



## pip squeek

I can't get till the 7th September I'm drtermind I'm not doing one before this date


----------



## kytti

When I see holly right now it reminds me of my boobs. I think they grew overnight... they HURT and my stupid bras are almost too small!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> I can't get till the 7th September I'm drtermind I'm not doing one before this date

And we will ALL be here supporting you then! :)


----------



## Jemma0717

hahahhahahha check out my sig it so fits me


----------



## kytti

L o l !


----------



## Zaney

lol tiff......and i would just like to say this is weird that when we all started this thread we was all different times for af and bd etc.....

they say women that r close together seem to sync there cycles....we must be close if all now due around same time! x


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> I can't get till the 7th September I'm drtermind I'm not doing one before this date
> 
> And we will ALL be here supporting you then! :)Click to expand...

Awww thank you


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> lol tiff......and i would just like to say this is weird that when we all started this thread we was all different times for af and bd etc.....
> 
> they say women that r close together seem to sync there cycles....we must be close if all now due around same time! x

This is soo the truth. I also have shorter cycles tho!


----------



## skweek35

Zaney said:


> lol tiff......and i would just like to say this is weird that when we all started this thread we was all different times for af and bd etc.....
> 
> they say women that r close together seem to sync there cycles....we must be close if all now due around same time! x

DITTO to that!!!! 
We must all be really close - in more ways than one!!


----------



## Zaney

im just going my my last cycle.....which was bit early but would have been right if the cycle b4 that wasnt late ....i think that was a chemical...so now just wondering if that has affected me in some way delaying pregnancy i dont know but gonna find out!!


----------



## skweek35

ok TEAM COOCHIE testing list is on page 219!! 

I have added almost everyone - just need the newbies testing dates - as soon as I get them I will add them too


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> hahahhahahha check out my sig it so fits me

Love that. :rofl: :rofl: 

Sending lots of :holly: :holly: :holly: for your BFP this cycle!


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> Jemma0717 - 31 August
> 
> FragileDoll - 31 August
> 
> JBear85 - 31 August
> 
> Zaney - 31 August
> 
> Skweek35 - 31 August
> 
> Pip squeak - 7 September

Got it! 31ST be lucky for us all. :dust:


----------



## JBear85

Well ladies I'm off from the office for the weekend - I'll be checking in on my phone but not nearly as often (I'm sure I'll have loads to catch up on next week!)

Have a lovely weekend, loads of :sex: :sex: :sex:, and I'll talk to you all soon~! :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh Jen we will miss you! Have a good weekend and lots of :sex: !!!!!!


----------



## Zaney

speak soon Jen...enjoy ya weekend and if i dont speak 2 u b4 then ill try and get on while im away...depends if i get connection or not haha x


----------



## FragileDoll

JBear85 said:


> Well ladies I'm off from the office for the weekend - I'll be checking in on my phone but not nearly as often (I'm sure I'll have loads to catch up on next week!)
> 
> Have a lovely weekend, loads of :sex: :sex: :sex:, and I'll talk to you all soon~! :)

Have a great weekend with tons of :sex: and :holly: 

Talk to ya soon, hun.


----------



## pip squeek

Oh I hope the 31st is lucky for you girls too I will cross my fingers for you all


----------



## pip squeek

Have a great weekend x


----------



## skweek35

have a great weekend Jen!! Happy :sex:


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> Oh I hope the 31st is lucky for you girls too I will cross my fingers for you all

Sammi, we are all getting our BFPs in a row. This have to be our cycle! :dust:


----------



## pip squeek

Oh that would be fab he he. I do have a good feeling about this month but we will see.


----------



## FragileDoll

Choosing Pink as my text color from now on - oH I so Lurvvvvvv pink!


----------



## skweek35

OOOOhhhh I noticed Emily had changed her font, size and colour. 
Think I might explore the options there too


----------



## FragileDoll

Wait...I love blue too!


----------



## pip squeek

Ohhh I love pink too it's my fav colour.

Pink was the colour theme at my wedding


----------



## FragileDoll

And Purple....


----------



## pip squeek

Oh no pink is better


----------



## Jemma0717

How do we do that? I would hate to change it EVERY POST


----------



## Jemma0717

*This is how my journal is. My Fav*


----------



## Zaney

_are we all gonna change colours now too hehehe_


----------



## Jemma0717

Do we have to change it for every post though? I won't if that's the case lol


----------



## FragileDoll

OMG - I'm so confused. :wacko:


----------



## skweek35

I dont know if this is working or am I having a :doh: moment again??


----------



## pip squeek

Oh I can't see your txt tiff it's so small


----------



## Zaney

_will deffo be a pain doing it all the time tiff lol_


----------



## skweek35

No mine didnt change 
Boohoo 
Does anyone know how to do this??


----------



## kytti

Taste the rainbow! LOL!! Ok girls, I am off for the night I think..... going out with a friend in a little while. Keep making those babies!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Mine was small? I thought what I had was the biggest and boldest ahah


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> Taste the rainbow! LOL!! Ok girls, I am off for the night I think..... going out with a friend in a little while. Keep making those babies!!!

Goodnight Andrea Have fun!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hahha - upto you ladies! 

Posts would look colorful and more visible. Plus the colors are the first thing that attrack readers to actually read the whole post. :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

*Blahhh ok I will TRY haha I chose purple bold!!*


----------



## Jemma0717

*I think it would be fun if each of us had a theme- so our avatar would kinnda be that color and our siggys. Or is that lame?*


----------



## skweek35

How do I change the font and colour??


----------



## pip squeek

I will change mine next week at work it's a farse doing it on my phone


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> No mine didnt change
> Boohoo
> Does anyone know how to do this??

When you finish writing your message - highlight it and select the colors above in the toolbars. It's an icon "A".


----------



## Jemma0717

skweek35 said:


> How do I change the font and colour??

After you type, highlight it, change the color and bold if or italicize if you want


----------



## pip squeek

Oh no I think that's a good idea tiff


----------



## FragileDoll

See ya later, Andrea!


----------



## Zaney

_i dont highlight it i just pick colour and that b4....then type_


----------



## Zaney

think it will annoy me to keep doing it tho ????


----------



## skweek35

Jemma0717 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> How do I change the font and colour??
> 
> After you type, highlight it, change the color and bold if or italicize if you wantClick to expand...

Ok lets try it now then 

Yay yay Yay!!!  
but ja a bit of a hassle to change it everytime we type something


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah not sure I like that, Not sure how Emily does it?


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> *I think it would be fun if each of us had a theme- so our avatar would kinnda be that color and our siggys. Or is that lame?*

*Great Idea Tiff! Maybe I'll choose blue..*


----------



## skweek35

Will have to ask Emily next time we see her on here.


----------



## FragileDoll

*Highlighting your message and selecting a color is not difficult - but if you forget to do it with every post that's something different and wouldn't really mind. *


----------



## Jemma0717

* I really like purple but am damn lazy *


----------



## Jemma0717

*Ill try! *


----------



## Jemma0717

*At least when we use quick reply and stay on this thread the purple stays under the A if you know what i mean so you just have to click on it...*


----------



## Zaney

so mine would be yellow might be too bright to read....or like this haha


----------



## Jemma0717

*haha yellow is too bright. You ladies don't have to do that, it was just an idea*


----------



## Zaney

*so we all going bold!?*


----------



## Jemma0717

*idk I just like bold...it stands out more*


----------



## Zaney

*na im cool with it.....will just try and remember haha*


----------



## Zaney

*lmao dunno what happened there*


----------



## Jemma0717

*lol Zara looks like that didnt work so well *


----------



## Zaney

*had enough already lol*


----------



## Zaney

nope dunno y ....did it all the same but its just not working


----------



## Jemma0717

*Thats odd*


----------



## Zaney

will just try and rememebr


----------



## Zaney

brb


----------



## Jemma0717

*I just use quick reply, anyone else use "post reply" it takes so much longer*


----------



## Zaney

*i use the quick reply also*


----------



## Zaney

*depending on what i need to write really...*


----------



## Jemma0717

*everyone leave us? lol*


----------



## Zaney

hahahahahahaha im sticking with this now as it is


----------



## pip squeek

Rite I'm going to get off my friend has just popped round. I shall check bk in in the morning. 

Plenty of bedding tonight girls


----------



## Jemma0717

*ur having issues with quick reply it looks like *


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> so mine would be yellow might be too bright to read....or like this haha

*Hahaha Zara, you killed my eyes! *


----------



## Zaney

well this will do me just fine haha...and laters sammi :) x


----------



## Zaney

lol Ana soz if ya highlight over it u can see it :)


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:
 

> Rite I'm going to get off my friend has just popped round. I shall check bk in in the morning.
> 
> Plenty of bedding tonight girls

*See ya in the morning, lady!* :dust:

*EDIT: Sorry, Tiff. Used your color. *:haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

*haha i was about to yell at you!

just kidding!*


----------



## skweek35

is everyone heading off already??


----------



## FragileDoll

*I use the post reply - probably that's why I'm too lazy at catching up with all the posts. Really do not know the difference between post reply and quick reply.* :shrug:


----------



## Jemma0717

*im not going anywhere, early here*


----------



## Jemma0717

*quick reply is quicker....you don't have to open a new window. Try it!*


----------



## Zaney

*naaaa im staying for bit longer....was just wondering....if i had BD earlier haha...would be a good idea to BD 2night or shall i wait for sperm to build up again???*


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> *haha i was about to yell at you!
> 
> just kidding!*

*You saw it! my bad.* :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> is everyone heading off already??

*I'm still here, babe. *


----------



## Jemma0717

*Of course I saw it, I am a quick one  *


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> *Of course I saw it, I am a quick one  *

*I'm a dumb ass then. *:blush::blush:


----------



## Zaney

*well i just changed how many posts i get on 1 page im now on page 58 rather than 200 and something i might see if this is better lol and now im gonna switch it round so its newer first rather than older hahaha im a weird 1*


----------



## Jemma0717

*Zara let me know how that works for you.*


----------



## skweek35

Zaney said:


> *naaaa im staying for bit longer....was just wondering....if i had BD earlier haha...would be a good idea to BD 2night or shall i wait for sperm to build up again???*

I would say wait a bit longer for sperm to build up again. 

I doubt I will get and :sex: tonight as he is really suffering with his knees - he is really grumpy!!!! :growlmad: 
I dont like it when he is like this!!! :hugs::hugs: Just want to kiss it all better!!! 
:cry:


----------



## Zaney

*well its better having more per page cos 10 per page i kept missing pages......but now its other way round u can read previous first so its ok and u can scroll down a bit to see the ones b4.....but if ya wanna post u either have to scroll all the way to bottom...so if ya got 50 posts it can be a pain but then again u could click on QR on the top post or any post and it drops down to bottom for u*


----------



## Jemma0717

skweek35 said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> *naaaa im staying for bit longer....was just wondering....if i had BD earlier haha...would be a good idea to BD 2night or shall i wait for sperm to build up again???*
> 
> I would say wait a bit longer for sperm to build up again.
> 
> I doubt I will get and :sex: tonight as he is really suffering with his knees - he is really grumpy!!!! :growlmad:
> I dont like it when he is like this!!! :hugs::hugs: Just want to kiss it all better!!!
> :cry:Click to expand...

*My DH gets really grumpy after a long day at work....until I show him my boobies  *


----------



## skweek35

I dont think I will ever take him cycling again!!!! BOOHOO


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> *well its better having more per page cos 10 per page i kept missing pages......but now its other way round u can read previous first so its ok and u can scroll down a bit to see the ones b4.....but if ya wanna post u either have to scroll all the way to bottom...so if ya got 50 posts it can be a pain but then again u could click on QR on the top post or any post and it drops down to bottom for u*

 *Hmm maybe I will try it out!*


----------



## skweek35

Jemma0717 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> *naaaa im staying for bit longer....was just wondering....if i had BD earlier haha...would be a good idea to BD 2night or shall i wait for sperm to build up again???*
> 
> I would say wait a bit longer for sperm to build up again.
> 
> I doubt I will get and :sex: tonight as he is really suffering with his knees - he is really grumpy!!!! :growlmad:
> I dont like it when he is like this!!! :hugs::hugs: Just want to kiss it all better!!!
> :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> *My DH gets really grumpy after a long day at work....until I show him my boobies  *Click to expand...

Shall I walk into the bathroom and just flash him?? 
TEEHEE


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> *naaaa im staying for bit longer....was just wondering....if i had BD earlier haha...would be a good idea to BD 2night or shall i wait for sperm to build up again???*
> 
> I would say wait a bit longer for sperm to build up again.
> 
> I doubt I will get and :sex: tonight as he is really suffering with his knees - he is really grumpy!!!! :growlmad:
> I dont like it when he is like this!!! :hugs::hugs: Just want to kiss it all better!!!
> :cry:Click to expand...

yeah just said to hubby about it and he went...u knackered me out already hahaha bless him..not used it during day so much cos of the kids about lmao....so think we will wait till 2moro like ya said build them spermys up!


----------



## Jemma0717

*I have a headache  What's new *


----------



## Zaney

That would be funny Carla haha


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> *I have a headache  What's new *

i know the feeling mine have been there for most of the day i was ok all afternoon but then they just come on ......maybe i should wear my glasses......been naughty not wearing them hahaha hubby like me in my glasses anyway


----------



## FragileDoll

*Zara.

Obviously, it only takes one time to create a baby. In order to maximize your odds of conceiving, though, it is best to have intercourse at least a couple of times during your fertile time. After having read this book, you are aware of the infertile times of your cycle.
It is a good idea, however, to be sexually active throughout your cycle. Why?
1) Frequency of ejaculation can help improve the motility of sperm. It is not recommended that your partner refrain from ejaculation for more than a week.
2) Trying to conceive can be stressful for both partners. If you are only intimate in order to make a baby, then you are putting undue pressure on those few times that you engage in intercourse. Your partner may have a hard time a) getting or keeping an erection, or b) ejaculating. To avoid these situations, have sex throughout your cycle. Moreover, if you are having trouble predicting ovulation, this strategy will maximize your chance for success.

Normal Sperm Count
It is necessary for your partner to build up his sperm count before starting the baby making process. A three day period of abstinence goes a long way in ensuring that there will be a sufficient concentration and number of sperm to get the job done. Remember that abstinence excludes all forms of ejaculation: oral sex, masturbation, intercourse, etc.
After your partner suffers through this three day period, have intercourse on a daily basis. Make sure that you are timing sex at least 24 hours apart, though. Your partner needs this time to refuel. This means that you do need to schedule your times of intimacy. Pick a time of day that you are both free and unencumbered.

Low Sperm Count
For a low sperm count, you should be engaging in baby making sex every other day (48 hours apart) because your partner needs more time to refuel then a man with a normal sperm count needs. Abstaining from ejaculation for at least three days before you start your baby making schedule is still crucial.*


----------



## skweek35

He is usually so obsessed with my boobies - he will walk past me and just gaze down my top or pull my top down as he walks past!!! 
But nothing today - he is really not a happy chappy :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> *I have a headache  What's new *
> 
> i know the feeling mine have been there for most of the day i was ok all afternoon but then they just come on ......maybe i should wear my glasses......been naughty not wearing them hahaha hubby like me in my glasses anywayClick to expand...

*I never wear my glasses so I don't think that's the problem. I swear I get a headache and nauseated after I take my prenatals...hmmm..*


----------



## FragileDoll

*Frequency of Intercourse
Couples who tried to get pregnant were previously told to have sex once every other day during their fertile days. But studies have shown you can improve your chances if you have sex once a day every day (as long as his sperm are OK) during the fertile 4-5 days prior to, and the day of, ovulation. In those rare circumstances when the man does not have enough sperm (oligospermia), the old rule of once every other day still holds true. 
In addition, researchers recommend that the average couple who is trying to conceive should make love regularly 2-3 times a week, every week because you don't know exactly when ovulation happens. 

Sex during fertile days % Pregnancy
Sex every fertile day	37%
Sex every other fertile day	33%
Only once during fertile days	15%
From: The New England Journal of Medicine (December 7, 1995 -- Vol. 333, No. 23). Allen J. Wilcox, Clarice R. Weinberg, Donna D. Baird*


----------



## FragileDoll

*Conclusion: As long as your DH/OH's sperm count is normal, you shouldn't be worrying about DTD everyother day and waiting for the sperms to build up!

Oh Tiff, hope you feel better. Have some coffee!* :coffee:


----------



## Zaney

thanx Ana....im a bit behind this month anyway...so i could be lucky or not done enough....chances r cos he is diabetic he may well have low sperm count....

Jemma maybe check them out again online for side affects or after u r sure u have ov stop them see if headaches go away?


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> He is usually so obsessed with my boobies - he will walk past me and just gaze down my top or pull my top down as he walks past!!!
> But nothing today - he is really not a happy chappy :hugs:

*Aww.* :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> He is usually so obsessed with my boobies - he will walk past me and just gaze down my top or pull my top down as he walks past!!!
> But nothing today - he is really not a happy chappy :hugs:
> 
> Aww. :hugs:Click to expand...

I hate it when he is not his usually happy chappy self!!! 
Just want to take his pain away!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> He is usually so obsessed with my boobies - he will walk past me and just gaze down my top or pull my top down as he walks past!!!
> But nothing today - he is really not a happy chappy :hugs:
> 
> Aww. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I hate it when he is not his usually happy chappy self!!!
> Just want to take his pain away!!!Click to expand...

*I hope he's okay, hun.* :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Ok, I thin I'm going to call it a night 

see if I can help / relieve that pain in any way. 
Kiss it better?? teehee


----------



## Zaney

*sorry i am here just looking some bits up....google addict haha*


----------



## skweek35

night night all 
Sleep tight, 
Dont let the bed bugs bite 
and if they do 
BITE them back !!! 
teehee


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> night night all
> Sleep tight,
> Dont let the bed bugs bite
> and if they do
> BITE them back !!!
> teehee

Night Carla enjoy ya night and speak soon xx


----------



## Jemma0717

*Goodnight hun!!! Sorry ladies, I am slackin. Feel like a POS now *


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> *Goodnight hun!!! Sorry ladies, I am slackin. Feel like a POS now *

*lol whats a POS?*


----------



## Jemma0717

*POS= Piece of Shit*


----------



## Zaney

*oh  soz hun.....hope u feel better very soon or like.............................................................................................now!?*


----------



## Jemma0717

*lol I am trying. I am getting up and cleaning and such. Sometimes that actually helps*


----------



## Zaney

yeah i find that moving about but then again sometimes i get dizzy spells...im not gonna be sitting here for 2 long tonight and try get some sleep cos its gonna be busy weekend....


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> Ok, I thin I'm going to call it a night
> 
> see if I can help / relieve that pain in any way.
> Kiss it better?? teehee

*Goodnight, Carla.* :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I am sorry I have been MIA all day. i spent all day with my DH and it was amazing even though we paid bills and did errands. Anythign exciting happen??


----------



## Zaney

Glad ya had a good day ....just chatting about when we r all going to test which works out about the 31st for most of us lol....and playing with the text and colours on here and changing pics.....oh and kytti (Andrea) took a test after she found out she was preggers anyway but to see if the line was darker yet and got a nice dark line on her test so she feels much better i would say :) x


----------



## Pnutsprincess

can someone tell me how I can add the links for it will happen and I believe in my signature? I am glad she knows for sure now


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I finally got it and it works too. Im so glad. thanks for the help


----------



## butterworth

Hi ladies just dropping in to say hello. I have a busy night making some food to bring to my girlfriends baby shower tomorrow and I have to work tomorrow so I don't have any time before hand to do anything, seems like I missed alot today I got some reading to do. have a good night ladies


----------



## Jemma0717

Anyone around?


----------



## pip squeek

Morning girls

Hope your all well.

I'm shatterd lo decided he dint want to sleep last night think he is teething bless him.


----------



## Zaney

hiya hope ya well too....and its always quiet at this time but thought id sign in anyway lol


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah it is always quite at this time. Everyone is still in bed

Wish I was ha ha


----------



## skweek35

morning ladies 
Just up!! teehee!!


----------



## pip squeek

Morning skweek

Omg I'd love to lie I till this time


----------



## skweek35

oh oh oh hell it was good, did get more than I bargined for though. teehee


----------



## skweek35

where is everyone today?? 
Out shopping??


----------



## trying2becalm

Hi ladies. I caught up with all the convo thus morning but no one was online then so have popped back. We are at the in laws this weekend so will pop in and out to keep up. Hope everyone it busy dtd!! Had a right giggle reading all the pages earlier. Xx


----------



## Jemma0717

oops dbl post


----------



## Jemma0717

morning ladies. im up too early here


----------



## Zaney

what time is it there tiff?


----------



## Jemma0717

7:16am


----------



## Jemma0717

Dh said to me lastnight that he feels like "this is the month for us" :D


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Dh said to me lastnight that he feels like "this is the month for us" :D


thats early....and i think hes right....good vibes about this month ay :) x


----------



## Jemma0717

I sure hope so. But the ass neeeds to let me sleep! He woke me up way too early today


----------



## Zaney

lol....wake him up back ;)


----------



## Jemma0717

Lol he was in bed at 9:30 pm and is not even home right now. I, on the other hand, was up till 1am. Ugh lovely men


----------



## Zaney

lol....thats men alright....but we will get our turn when we get our BFP's


----------



## skweek35

hello there ladies 
My man also decided to wake me up this morning - but wasnt as early as that! 
I didnt mind my wake up call though 
teehee


----------



## Zaney

hahaha Carla.....

I had my little 1 wake me up about 5am this morning....then she went to sleep hour later...i also went back to sleep had bad dream...:( then i woke up about 7ish....and well little 1 was up hour later! haha


----------



## Jemma0717

*im still yawning over here*


----------



## skweek35

oh no Zara - the joys of having little ones - although I cant wait for those days!!! 

very strange thing happening with me - EWCM but digi opk saying - O!! not smiley like I expected!! 
Whats going on??? 
Smiley in the next day or 2 then? 
What do you think?


----------



## Jemma0717

*I wish I could help Carla but I have never used one of those and don't plan on it--I think it would just confuse me and stress me out *


----------



## Zaney

no idea i dont use opk....

i do know that i aint sure what mine is doing i think ov was too quick for me this time lol...so may not have got enough BD in as we have been sooooo busy with everything else x


----------



## Zaney

probs will come up very soon i would say tho


----------



## Jemma0717

*We are just  every other day allll the way till testing day! No stressin here! *


----------



## skweek35

thanks though Tiff, 

I used them for the first time last month as I have PCOS and didnt know if I was OV'ing and if so when OV'ing. To my surprise I got my first smiley on CD16. I am now CD17 and still no smiley. 

Is my PCOS really kicking in now??


----------



## skweek35

I think my man is taking the TTC thing very seriously - check out my charts 

since I asked him if we can seriously try this month or pack it in for a while we have been BDing just about every day!! 
Lucky me!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Ohhh for some reason I didn't know you had PCOS....did you do anything different this month? Like take anything different that may delay ovulation?


----------



## skweek35

nope 
not taking any meds unless the 1 day of chinese tea made a difference 
In which case I am defo not taking them again!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

*Do you think you could have O'd earlier?*


----------



## purplelilly

Good morning ladies looks like last nite was a busy nite on here! Whewwww.... I think i may be sorta caught up! It's so great that so many seem to be in the TWW at the same time, we can all distract each other :thumbup: I'm just poppin in to say hi and see ya all in a week :cry: Goin to the beach and got no I-phone so i'll talk to ya when i get back. Till then..... 


:sex::sex::sex::sex::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

I'll talk to ya all monday, stressing i'm sure about 1st dr. appt on Tuesday:wacko:


----------



## skweek35

I really dont know, My temps are going down at the mo so according to temps not yet. My temps usually drop just before I OV, so hopefully in the next day or 2 then.


----------



## skweek35

Hi Christina, Hope you have a lovely time at the beach!!! catch some rays for me too please!!! I could so do with walking along a sandy beach - something I really miss from Cape Town!!! 

and dont worry there is loads of :sex: :sex::sex::sex: going on here teehee


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> Good morning ladies looks like last nite was a busy nite on here! Whewwww.... I think i may be sorta caught up! It's so great that so many seem to be in the TWW at the same time, we can all distract each other :thumbup: I'm just poppin in to say hi and see ya all in a week :cry: Goin to the beach and got no I-phone so i'll talk to ya when i get back. Till then.....
> 
> 
> :sex::sex::sex::sex::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I'll talk to ya all monday, stressing i'm sure about 1st dr. appt on Tuesday:wacko:

Hi, Christina - we'll miss ya here hun! Have fun and good luck for your first doctor's appointment. Hope everything goes well and enjoy yourself at the beach! :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Afternoon, ladies!

How is it going?


----------



## Jemma0717

Worrying.....about where I am going to put a baby in my house. We have 2 rooms upstairs and 1 down. I refuse to put Landon downstairs since he is only 5 and there is ground access down there and I feel he's too old to share a room with a baby. Crap. Guess a nursery in my small room? :wacko:


----------



## FragileDoll

Carla - I do not use OPKs so not sure what's going on. But I can tell you what the ladies who use OPKs told me is - when you get a smiley that means you are going to Ov around 24-48 hours and keep DTD in a row of 3 days once you get a smiley. 

You already got a smiley once on CD16 - you wont get a smiley again once you get it already. Just BD a lot from CD16 onwards to CD19. :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff, even we all think this is your and Zara's month! :dust:

And yeah - even we have only 3 bedrooms in our house and we do not live alone. DH's parents also lives with us - each room is divided so I'm guessing to make a small nursery within my room in the corner. Will make another one once we get our own house.


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> Carla - I do not use OPKs so not sure what's going on. But I can tell you what the ladies who use OPKs told me is - when you get a smiley that means you are going to Ov around 24-48 hours and keep DTD in a row of 3 days once you get a smiley.
> 
> You already got a smiley once on CD16 - you wont get a smiley again once you get it already. Just BD a lot from CD16 onwards to CD19. :dust:

Hi Ana, I'm still bored, 


the smiley I got on CD16 was last cycle. I'm now on CD17 of a new cycle, so I guess I just need to calm down, relax and be a bit more patient!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

hello everyone, How are you. I have to leave here a little after 9:30 for work. Im working 10am to 2pm mountain time.


----------



## Jemma0717

*I am great, thanks.

What's everyones plans today?!*


----------



## Jemma0717

*Just wanted to thank you ladies for not being judgmental towards young moms  I see it quite a bit and it breaks me heart*


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Carla - I do not use OPKs so not sure what's going on. But I can tell you what the ladies who use OPKs told me is - when you get a smiley that means you are going to Ov around 24-48 hours and keep DTD in a row of 3 days once you get a smiley.
> 
> You already got a smiley once on CD16 - you wont get a smiley again once you get it already. Just BD a lot from CD16 onwards to CD19. :dust:
> 
> Hi Ana, I'm still bored,
> 
> 
> the smiley I got on CD16 was last cycle. I'm now on CD17 of a new cycle, so I guess I just need to calm down, relax and be a bit more patient!!Click to expand...

*Keep taking the OPKs till you get a smiley - sometimes you Ov early and late too. Hope this is your month.* :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Pnutsprincess said:


> hello everyone, How are you. I have to leave here a little after 9:30 for work. Im working 10am to 2pm mountain time.

*Hello, Lacey. Doing good, how about you. Hope you have a good day - it's just so boring today at home. *


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> *I am great, thanks.
> 
> What's everyones plans today?!*

*Nothing much - watching TV. What are your plans? *


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, well after a rather frantic call from my mother - she is really doing my head in - we have decided to get a tempory engagement ring. Then when we go to Cape Town we will look into buying a bigger diamond and get my ring reset into something that I really want!! 

And on that note I think I have settled on a ring that only cost £550!!! not too expensive, I think!! 

Ok now I'm off to get ready for a friends 21st birthday party. Thought at 35 years old I was too old to attend those sort of parties! but hell what excuse do I need to party?? 

Have a good evening and be good 

(Or be good at it!! teehee)


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> *Just wanted to thank you ladies for not being judgmental towards young moms  I see it quite a bit and it breaks me heart*

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

*Why is it so quiet in here today?*


----------



## kytti

I am SWAMPED with school work today. We're going out of town August 22nd so I have to get a week ahead in my online class or I will be stuck at the beach writing a paper, not cool!!! I'll check back in later though!!


----------



## Jemma0717

*Good luck Andrea *


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> I am SWAMPED with school work today. We're going out of town August 22nd so I have to get a week ahead in my online class or I will be stuck at the beach writing a paper, not cool!!! I'll check back in later though!!

*Good luck and have fun, Andrea.* :flower:


----------



## FragileDoll

*Tiff, I'm in here just not feeling well. This is day 3 of me noticing a lot CM again and twinges in my right side yesterday as well as today - guess I'm going Ov tomorrow or on Monday? I hope so! Otherwise if I Ov today - then I'm missing my chance this cycle too - cause I'm stuck at my mom's place at the moment. Oh this sucks!* :dohh:


----------



## Jemma0717

*Oh I'm sorry Ana  Today is a day I feel good for once and LO is leaving in about 15 min so I will have the house all to myself! I already threw the sheets in the wash so I will continue cleaning the house! *


----------



## FragileDoll

*Where is your lil man going? *


----------



## Jemma0717

*He went to his grandpas for the night! *


----------



## FragileDoll

*Oh that's great! Have a good romantic night!* :winkwink:


----------



## Jemma0717

*haha planned!!*


----------



## FragileDoll

:holly: :holly:


----------



## FragileDoll

:af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af:


----------



## Jemma0717

:rofl: sorry were on the road right now so I haven't really been on too much, well kind of snooping around today


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm bored to death.


----------



## Jemma0717

Grrr me too. Hate being on my phone here


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Tiff, even we all think this is your and Zara's month! :dust:
> 
> And yeah - even we have only 3 bedrooms in our house and we do not live alone. DH's parents also lives with us - each room is divided so I'm guessing to make a small nursery within my room in the corner. Will make another one once we get our own house.

going through the posts and saw that lol.....i do hope so ....also hope it will be urs hun....but i do know i aint done enough BD ....i didnt do it much b4 ov....but did day b4 lol and maybe today is the day but i read cervix should be high soft open and wet....mines wet...open and soft but its not exactly high it was this morning when i woke up for about half hour lmao....but after that id say its quite low....so dunno what stage im in but will BD 2night lol and also got the ov cramps x


----------



## Jemma0717

I have never touched my cervix and don't plan on it :sick:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey everyone,
today has been awful. I got let go from my job because i wasn't fast enough. I wasnt even trained all that well.


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Tiff, even we all think this is your and Zara's month! :dust:
> 
> And yeah - even we have only 3 bedrooms in our house and we do not live alone. DH's parents also lives with us - each room is divided so I'm guessing to make a small nursery within my room in the corner. Will make another one once we get our own house.
> 
> going through the posts and saw that lol.....i do hope so ....also hope it will be urs hun....but i do know i aint done enough BD ....i didnt do it much b4 ov....but did day b4 lol and maybe today is the day but i read cervix should be high soft open and wet....mines wet...open and soft but its not exactly high it was this morning when i woke up for about half hour lmao....but after that id say its quite low....so dunno what stage im in but will BD 2night lol and also got the ov cramps xClick to expand...

Oh girl - I don't even know what does it mean when cervix is high or low. Dumbass?


----------



## FragileDoll

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey everyone,
> today has been awful. I got let go from my job because i wasn't fast enough. I wasnt even trained all that well.

Aww, hun. Not to worry! You'll find an another one soon. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Zara, did you Ov already? Your ticker says you have one day left to Ov - tomorrow? And dont worry about not DTD enough - you only need one of that :spermy: to accomplish the task!


----------



## Jemma0717

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey everyone,
> today has been awful. I got let go from my job because i wasn't fast enough. I wasnt even trained all that well.

:hugs: I'm sorry sweetie


----------



## FragileDoll

Testing!

https://irelandx77.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/bfpdust.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

https://irelandx77.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/bfpdust.gif 

*TO ALL!*


----------



## FragileDoll

https://www.themommyplaybook.com/images/ttc-blinkies/gospermiego.gif

*I LOVE THIS! TEEHEE*


----------



## FragileDoll

https://www.themommyplaybook.com/images/ttc-blinkies/gospermies.gif

*There are no bbcode available to these blinkies - so just using the direct link.*


----------



## FragileDoll

https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q221/crunchy_snow_pea/family%20blinkies/Babydust2.gif

https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q221/crunchy_snow_pea/family%20blinkies/Babydust.gif

https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q221/crunchy_snow_pea/family%20blinkies/Baby_Dancing.gif

https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q221/crunchy_snow_pea/family%20blinkies/aimingbfp.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

https://xb3.xanga.com/2bfe553760d3172805012/z8727284.gif

https://x95.xanga.com/96da45544853072805146/z49039114.gif

https://x51.xanga.com/9afe742b6753372804481/z8727259.gif

*I LOVED THE WAITING TO TEST BLINKIE! *


----------



## FragileDoll

https://x2d.xanga.com/23b8535a4955872800000/z23183897.gif

https://x3b.xanga.com/f1ed17f654c3272800078/z45876477.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

https://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k116/sparky710/Blinkies/BBDust.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

*Trying to generate bbcode by uploading them all blinkies at photobucket - so that I could share em with ya ladies and you can snag them too!*


----------



## FragileDoll

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/spegg.gif

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/th23seu6d.gif

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/thshhovulate1-1.gif

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/Buzz.gif

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/384301rw8utgehdc.gif

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/384543w88m7o4va5.gif

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/384298m12jcyu8nz.gif

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/163.gif


----------



## Jemma0717

Can't wait to get home and look at all of them!


----------



## FragileDoll

My siggy looks stupid - lemme update it!


----------



## FragileDoll

Better!


----------



## FragileDoll

Geez! this place is so quite today.


----------



## Jemma0717

*I'm home!

Cute Siggy, love it!*


----------



## emilyanne

*How is everyone today? Ive had friends over so havent been on today.... Also have a cracker of a head ache....  *


----------



## emilyanne

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey everyone,
> today has been awful. I got let go from my job because i wasn't fast enough. I wasnt even trained all that well.

*Im sorry hun  Im sure you'll find another job soon *


----------



## Jemma0717

I'm just laying down watching Green Street Hooligans


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> I'm just laying down watching Green Street Hooligans

*What is that? Ive never heard of it.... lol*


----------



## Jemma0717

It's a pretty good movie, I love their accents :)


----------



## Jemma0717

in the UK its just called "Green Street"


----------



## emilyanne

*Oh ok lol Im just watching I am number 4..... not a bad movie.... *


----------



## Jemma0717

Ohh I wanna see that. This movie is based out of England :)


----------



## emilyanne

*LOL why do americans love the english accent so much? I know when I lived there for 9 months a few years back I had everyone wanting to hear me talk lol, talk about making me shy to speak lol

Where about in america do you live?*


----------



## Jemma0717

emilyanne said:


> *LOL why do americans love the english accent so much? I know when I lived there for 9 months a few years back I had everyone wanting to hear me talk lol, talk about making me shy to speak lol
> 
> Where about in america do you live?*

Haha I just love the verbage "bloody" "bloke" "for fucks sake" "mate" haha

I live in boring minnesota


----------



## FragileDoll

Did you check out the blinkies, girls?


----------



## Jemma0717

I did they are way cute but no bb codes to use them


----------



## FragileDoll

Heya, Emily. I'm good - just not feeling sleepy. It's 5:18 am here. Oh crap!


----------



## FragileDoll

I have the direct links to them - that's how I used them in my siggy. Do you want the direct links, hun?


----------



## Jemma0717

Omg Ana where the hell do u live?


----------



## FragileDoll

I live in U.A.E, Tiff. lol


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *LOL why do americans love the english accent so much? I know when I lived there for 9 months a few years back I had everyone wanting to hear me talk lol, talk about making me shy to speak lol
> 
> Where about in america do you live?*
> 
> Haha I just love the verbage "bloody" "bloke" "for fucks sake" "mate" haha
> 
> I live in boring minnesotaClick to expand...

*LOL those are the types of things people kept bugging me to say..... Oh I kind of miss that now lol

Most of my family now live in mass over there.... Really missing them.... just me and my big sister and nephew left here.....*


----------



## Jemma0717

oh wow I don't think I knew that haha


----------



## emilyanne

*Wow FragileDoll, you seem as bad as me! I always struggle to sleep (currently 2:24 lol) and ya those blinkies are cool  Im struggling to keep up with you two with this head ache lol*


----------



## Jemma0717

Aww I'm sorry emily :hugs: I get headaches daily, they suck


----------



## FragileDoll

BFP Blinkies
https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttc-gospermie.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttc-gospermie.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttc-bfp2.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttc-bfp2.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttc-bfp1.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttc-bfp1.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/th23seu6d.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/th23seu6d.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/spegg1.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/spegg1.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/aimingbfp.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/aimingbfp.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/932455q3kt0c4b6o.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/932455q3kt0c4b6o.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/690800ojw9bmi8gs.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/690800ojw9bmi8gs.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/689693txscwa8ygc.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/689693txscwa8ygc.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/667592o6w4zeamph.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/667592o6w4zeamph.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/667579r9g7r9e216.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/667579r9g7r9e216.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/52nhxj.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/52nhxj.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/33yngqc.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/33yngqc.gif</IMG>

*These are the direct links from my photobucket account - feel free to snap any of em. I do not mind you using direct links from my account.*


----------



## Jemma0717

Thanks :) ill have to play around with them when I'm back on the computer


----------



## emilyanne

*Ive had an almost constant head ache for about a week or more now.... just hasnt been this strong till today..... 

Ill have to pinch a blinkie when I get back on the computer... My laptop is almost useless lol *


----------



## FragileDoll

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/384298m12jcyu8nz.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/384298m12jcyu8nz.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/384301rw8utgehdc.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/384301rw8utgehdc.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/gospermiego.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/gospermiego.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/693587l094zyvzjp.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/693587l094zyvzjp.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/384543w88m7o4va5.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/384543w88m7o4va5.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/Buzz.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/Buzz.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/163.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/163.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/sperm-11.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/sperm-11.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/gospermies.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/gospermies.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/thshhovulate1-1.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/thshhovulate1-1.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/z8727284.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/z8727284.gif</IMG>


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh I know headaches - they are scary especially when I do not get enough sleep. But what I just can't friggin sleep!


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Oh I know headaches - they are scary especially when I do not get enough sleep. But what I just can't friggin sleep!

*Thats me all over hun.... Not enough sleep, head ache gets worse, cant sleep again.... head ache gets worse..... horrible circle lol *


----------



## FragileDoll

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/z45876477.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/z45876477.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/z23183897.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/z23183897.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/Babydust.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/Babydust.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/Babydust2.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/Babydust2.gif</IMG>

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/BBDust.gif
<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/BBDust.gif</IMG>

https://irelandx77.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/bfpdust.gif
<IMG>https://irelandx77.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/bfpdust.gif</IMG>


----------



## FragileDoll

Insomnia? :wacko: 

So what are your plans now? would you try to sleep now? I guess I'm done sleeping today - DH called me and said you have to be home at 10 sharp, LOL. It's already 5:46 am - have to take a shower (I do not get out of the bathroom before an hour or 2 - love loooong baths lol), do ironing & make breakfast for myself.


----------



## emilyanne

*Very bad Insomnia, have suffered from it since I was little.... cant get to sleep then when I do wake up constantly.... Head aches come to join me to make sleeping harder, then I have the back pain stopping me from having any comfort lol. Ive been this way so long its just normal for me..... 

Oh I hate baths, Im a shower person, havent had a shower since I got with DB as we dont have one.... which forces me to have baths.... I so cant wait to move so I can have a shower lol *


----------



## FragileDoll

When I finally lay on my comfy bed to sleep - I can't sleep rightaway! It takes a whole of 2-3 hours for me to fall asleep. I constantly change sides! and what I hate the most is waking up in the middle of the sleep to run to the toilet every 2-3 hours. Snap!


----------



## emilyanne

*Oh the things Id do for a decent nights sleep lol *


----------



## emilyanne

*Oh forgot to mention, spotting is totally gone today  Im THINKING its ovulation bleeding..... God knows really..... Im just gonna wait to see if AF shows up.... not due for about 10 days.....*


----------



## FragileDoll

I can't sleep even when I'm way sleepy and dying for it, IYKWIM?


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh that's great - according to your ticker you're probably Ov today. Hope this is your month, hun! I really wanna see more BFPs this cycle!


----------



## emilyanne

*Right with you hun, Im yawning and know its not gonna happen so wont bother lay down yet.... it just sucks big time *


----------



## FragileDoll

I can't tolerate the silence in here lately - wondering what would I be like when some of the ladies will be away for either a trip to a beach or long holiday in the coming days.


----------



## Jemma0717

Sorry I'm here, just been watching this movie


----------



## emilyanne

*lol I know what you mean hun, how fast everything can move is the reason I dont use the other thread, I just stick to this one, but lately its been moving so slowly im thinking about joining the other thread any way lol.... I think we just have to get used to the 35 pages one day and 2 the next lol, I thought I was gonna miss out on so much for not being on today and nope, just a couple of pages to read....*


----------



## FragileDoll

I do not watch TV - don't remember the last movie I saw.


----------



## FragileDoll

The threads are unpredictable - like you just said one day 35 pages the other 2 pages. lol


----------



## emilyanne

*Oh wow, I have to have the tv or music on, just for back ground... I hate silence, might think differently if I wasnt surrounded by neighbours lol*


----------



## emilyanne

*Id rather a 10-15 pages.... something I can keep up with but not so fast not so slow lol*


----------



## FragileDoll

Hahaha - I always put some music on in the background or just put the TV on and never watch it just hear the sounds. I hate silence too!


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Hahaha - I always put some music on in the background or just put the TV on and never watch it just hear the sounds. I hate silence too!

*lol at least Im not the only crazy person lol *


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff get your ass in here, or I'm gonna spank you. :growlmad:

lol jk, I'm off to take a bath. :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Thank you for making me feel better. Im still depressed about this, but good news is I have a job interview with sears tuesday at noon


----------



## FragileDoll

See ya, Emily. Hope you can sleep! I'm off - will see ya ladies in the afternoon. :hugs:


----------



## emilyanne

* enjoy a nice soak *


----------



## emilyanne

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Thank you for making me feel better. Im still depressed about this, but good news is I have a job interview with sears tuesday at noon

*Oh thats great news hunnie  good luck at the interview 

Talk later FragileDoll *


----------



## Jemma0717

Lol goodnight Ana! 

That's great news Lacey


----------



## emilyanne

*Think Im going to go for the night and try to get some sleep  good night ladies *


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodnight Emily, i am going to do the same :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Good luck, Lacey!

And good night you both!


----------



## Jemma0717

*You're still on!? I am ready to  *


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I dont know if im in the mood to :sex: I just feel depressed after losing my job. I hope i get this other job. I really need the income. My poor fiancee is making all the money it seems, but he has to pay child support. It is very hard to survive now a days it seems. Its almost 10pm here and Im exhausted. I guess all of this stress from today has caught up to me. I just feel like a POS right now because i failed at my job, but in reality it was not my fault. I have never been treated so bad at a job like I was at safeway. I hope sears will be better. Good news is if I get sears they can transfer me when I move because sears are everywhere. Everyone have a great night. Hopefully I will talk to you all tomorrow sometime. Im going to have to clean my house a little been so busy working.


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah, Tiff. Couldn't sleep last night and DH wanted me to get home at 10 am so went for a bath and now sitting ready waiting for him to pick me up. Have lots of BD - oh you're making me jealous we couldn't BD last night cause I was stuck in here at my mom's place.

We'll get down to BD as I reach home, hopefully. Too exhausted and feeling sleepy. Will get some sleep in the afternoon though. Have fun babe. :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm so sorry you're going through all these, Lacey. You'll get this new job, hopefully. Don't stress over that job too much - you have the other opportunity to get away with! Hope you stick with the new job and help your fiancee. Goodnight and have fun. :hugs:


----------



## pip squeek

Hey iv got so much to catch up on only missed 1 night me and my little man stoped at my friends, as hubby is away this weekend.

Lacey so sorry to hear about your job things will work out I'm sure.

Hope you all doing good. I see most of you are in your fertile period crossing my fingers for you all.

And don't be going anywhere I need you I'm my 2ww which is not for a wile off lol. Can't do it in my own


----------



## Zaney

just caught up, 

loving the way u say about the english slang etc....i say bloody alot and ffs (for f*ck sake) lol

Lacey soz about ya job but good luck in ya interview....

loved all the blinkies too :) x

Sammi we will be here for each other :) xx


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Tiff, even we all think this is your and Zara's month! :dust:
> 
> And yeah - even we have only 3 bedrooms in our house and we do not live alone. DH's parents also lives with us - each room is divided so I'm guessing to make a small nursery within my room in the corner. Will make another one once we get our own house.
> 
> going through the posts and saw that lol.....i do hope so ....also hope it will be urs hun....but i do know i aint done enough BD ....i didnt do it much b4 ov....but did day b4 lol and maybe today is the day but i read cervix should be high soft open and wet....mines wet...open and soft but its not exactly high it was this morning when i woke up for about half hour lmao....but after that id say its quite low....so dunno what stage im in but will BD 2night lol and also got the ov cramps xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh girl - I don't even know what does it mean when cervix is high or low. Dumbass?Click to expand...

apparently ur cervix when u ov should be SHOW soft high open and wet.....
but im just gonna see what happens now all i can do...and then its lowers again after and then dont quote me on this....it lowers to be ready for af....but then alot have said theres rises b4 af if pregnant...but they say again it can happen different times for different people x


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Zara, did you Ov already? Your ticker says you have one day left to Ov - tomorrow? And dont worry about not DTD enough - you only need one of that :spermy: to accomplish the task!

i aint sure....i was having the sure signs of ov couple of days ago but never checked much after that ....so its still kinda new to me...but 2 afs ago i was week late but then the af after i was early so could be that it sort of would have been on time if i wasnt late...its all confusing haha......

im pretty sure i been ov last 2 days..and i BD on those days...i had cramps also last couple of days last night it was the strongest i think....was a bit like af pains???

oooooooh the waiting game haha...depending on how hubby is i may get another BD in but hes got a bit of a cold :( x


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> Hey iv got so much to catch up on only missed 1 night me and my little man stoped at my friends, as hubby is away this weekend.
> 
> Lacey so sorry to hear about your job things will work out I'm sure.
> 
> Hope you all doing good. I see most of you are in your fertile period crossing my fingers for you all.
> 
> And don't be going anywhere I need you I'm my 2ww which is not for a wile off lol. Can't do it in my own

I'm also not going newhere hun. I need ya'll too - TWW is a nightmare innit and ya can't survive alone. hehe

:hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Hello ladies, seems you all had fun with those blinkies last night - might pinch one of them for now and then change it in a few days again. 
Just love the 'SH I'm waiting to ovulate' blinkie!!! sooo cute!! 

So sorry to hear about your job Lacey, Hang in there you will find another job in good time!! 

Well it seems like all my worrying yesterday about having missed OV was in vain as I got my smiley face this morning. So will defo grab OH later for some BDing!!! 

We also popped to the jewellers this morning and bought a ring - well not quiet what I wanted but the plan is to have this ring for now and then when we go to South Africa we will buy a bigger diamond there and have my ring reset into what I want. 
So I am a very happy bunny at the mo. 

Seems like its really quiet here at the mo, so I will be lurking/ popping in and out for the rest of today. Hopefully chat some of you on here then. 
Have a good day.


----------



## skweek35

Hello Ana 
How you doing? Enjoy your bath??


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Tiff, even we all think this is your and Zara's month! :dust:
> 
> And yeah - even we have only 3 bedrooms in our house and we do not live alone. DH's parents also lives with us - each room is divided so I'm guessing to make a small nursery within my room in the corner. Will make another one once we get our own house.
> 
> going through the posts and saw that lol.....i do hope so ....also hope it will be urs hun....but i do know i aint done enough BD ....i didnt do it much b4 ov....but did day b4 lol and maybe today is the day but i read cervix should be high soft open and wet....mines wet...open and soft but its not exactly high it was this morning when i woke up for about half hour lmao....but after that id say its quite low....so dunno what stage im in but will BD 2night lol and also got the ov cramps xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh girl - I don't even know what does it mean when cervix is high or low. Dumbass?Click to expand...
> 
> apparently ur cervix when u ov should be SHOW soft high open and wet.....
> but im just gonna see what happens now all i can do...and then its lowers again after and then dont quote me on this....it lowers to be ready for af....but then alot have said theres rises b4 af if pregnant...but they say again it can happen different times for different people xClick to expand...

Right - but how do you exactly check? finger? :blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Zara, did you Ov already? Your ticker says you have one day left to Ov - tomorrow? And dont worry about not DTD enough - you only need one of that :spermy: to accomplish the task!
> 
> i aint sure....i was having the sure signs of ov couple of days ago but never checked much after that ....so its still kinda new to me...but 2 afs ago i was week late but then the af after i was early so could be that it sort of would have been on time if i wasnt late...its all confusing haha......
> 
> im pretty sure i been ov last 2 days..and i BD on those days...i had cramps also last couple of days last night it was the strongest i think....was a bit like af pains???
> 
> oooooooh the waiting game haha...depending on how hubby is i may get another BD in but hes got a bit of a cold :( xClick to expand...

If ya BDed those days then there's nothing to worry about babe - you got it there! Even I have a weird feeling I Ov early this cycle - I have been noticing a lot of CM on CD10, CD11, CD12 and today CD13. Plus also had mild cramps on my right side from CD10-12 and had the strongest ones today but only lasted for seconds. So I guess I Ov today or will be Ovulating tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## FragileDoll

Heya Carla - I'm good! Home at last - very tired. Had my bath and DH was here to pick me up. Didn't get any sleep last night so my eyes are just dying out lol. Guess, I'll take a nap? How are you doing, hun?


----------



## skweek35

I have no idea - never really checked my cervix - but I would presume so


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> Hello ladies, seems you all had fun with those blinkies last night - might pinch one of them for now and then change it in a few days again.
> Just love the 'SH I'm waiting to ovulate' blinkie!!! sooo cute!!
> 
> So sorry to hear about your job Lacey, Hang in there you will find another job in good time!!
> 
> Well it seems like all my worrying yesterday about having missed OV was in vain as I got my smiley face this morning. So will defo grab OH later for some BDing!!!
> 
> We also popped to the jewellers this morning and bought a ring - well not quiet what I wanted but the plan is to have this ring for now and then when we go to South Africa we will buy a bigger diamond there and have my ring reset into what I want.
> So I am a very happy bunny at the mo.
> 
> Seems like its really quiet here at the mo, so I will be lurking/ popping in and out for the rest of today. Hopefully chat some of you on here then.
> Have a good day.

WOOHOO - so you got your smiley face finally. Don't forget to BD today, tomorrow and day after tomorrow in a row to complete your fertile window hun. It is recommended to BD 3 days in a row after you get your smiley face.

And I'm so happy for you - you are flooding with rings. I have only one ring so far and not the best one yet - we'll be getting my real ring somewhere in the future, hopefully.


----------



## skweek35

I'm doing well thanks hun, I added a bit of an update that seems to be on the previous page. 
I think my ticker is now 1 day out as I got my smiley this morning so should OV tomorrow sometime 
YAY!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah - just saw the update and replied. I have a habit of returning to the previous page after replying a post. That's how I catch up with the posts otherwise I'm a jackass. :blush:


----------



## skweek35

Ok now to find your links to the binkies. teehee 
Page 243 if I remember correctly?


----------



## skweek35

Ana - please tell me I am having an ID10T issue here. I cant seem to get the blinkie to work in my signature. 
How do I do this bit??


----------



## skweek35

Ana - no need to worry - was defo an ID10t issue!!! I forgot to change the brackets back to square brackets!!! :dohh:


----------



## FragileDoll

Page 243 and 244 hun - you need to change the brackets back to [] :D


----------



## FragileDoll

Haha - I loved that one too! Looks fab in your siggy! What are you going to do after you Ov? teehee


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Tiff, even we all think this is your and Zara's month! :dust:
> 
> And yeah - even we have only 3 bedrooms in our house and we do not live alone. DH's parents also lives with us - each room is divided so I'm guessing to make a small nursery within my room in the corner. Will make another one once we get our own house.
> 
> going through the posts and saw that lol.....i do hope so ....also hope it will be urs hun....but i do know i aint done enough BD ....i didnt do it much b4 ov....but did day b4 lol and maybe today is the day but i read cervix should be high soft open and wet....mines wet...open and soft but its not exactly high it was this morning when i woke up for about half hour lmao....but after that id say its quite low....so dunno what stage im in but will BD 2night lol and also got the ov cramps xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh girl - I don't even know what does it mean when cervix is high or low. Dumbass?Click to expand...
> 
> apparently ur cervix when u ov should be SHOW soft high open and wet.....
> but im just gonna see what happens now all i can do...and then its lowers again after and then dont quote me on this....it lowers to be ready for af....but then alot have said theres rises b4 af if pregnant...but they say again it can happen different times for different people xClick to expand...
> 
> Right - but how do you exactly check? finger? :blush:Click to expand...

no need to blush hun...many do it...i was bit embarresed at first but then i thought many women do it lol....so well best 2 know whats going on down there ay.....

and basically yeah ur finger...middle 1 is best as its longest haha...but u litterally just slide it in and u will feel ur cervix when i first did i was wtf is that!!!!....its round and has a hole only way i can describe it is like a volcano pmsl.....and if its easy 2 reach its low...if ya unsure if its high or low its middle and if u have trouble reaching it then its high :) and move ur finger about and well tmi...but u will get cm on ya finger and u can see colour or if its wet or sticky...or stretchy etc.....:) xxx


----------



## Jemma0717

I am so discouraged right now. My plan was to DTD every other night....i tried to DTD and he REJECTED ME!!!!!!!!!! :nope::cry:

This was supposed to be my month :cry:


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> I am so discouraged right now. My plan was to DTD every other night....i tried to DTD and he REJECTED ME!!!!!!!!!! :nope::cry:
> 
> This was supposed to be my month :cry:

you probs got it more thasn me this month hun :blush: but we have had loads gone on but did it last 2 nights and about 3/4 days b4 ov...but think or thought i finished ov...but still got few cramps so really not sure....and will BD if hubby is feeling better 

y did he reject u?? :(


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I am so discouraged right now. My plan was to DTD every other night....i tried to DTD and he REJECTED ME!!!!!!!!!! :nope::cry:
> 
> This was supposed to be my month :cry:
> 
> you probs got it more thasn me this month hun :blush: but we have had loads gone on but did it last 2 nights and about 3/4 days b4 ov...but think or thought i finished ov...but still got few cramps so really not sure....and will BD if hubby is feeling better
> 
> y did he reject u?? :(Click to expand...

His comment "are you horny or are you after my sperm" He could probably tell I wasn't too horny and he hates that. I guess I understand him, he probably feels used. I am going to try to initiate something before DS gets home ;)


----------



## Zaney

yeah get in the mood lol....make ya self horny haha and yeah u can see what hes saying...it must be different for them in a way but let him know ya doing it for both of u and its cos ya want to xx


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah I talked to him about it this AM and I apologized to him.

See, I am the only one really TTC...he's kinnda in the NTNP mood. His parents willl be PISSED when we get pregnant for financial purposes but I don't care what they think. So that's why he's kind of discouraged as well.

Anyways, here's a song that always puts me in a good mood:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIOOwhmkoLo


----------



## Jemma0717

This song is a good :sex: song:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1XozsBN5Z4&ob=av2e


----------



## Zaney

oooooh its always hard when family gets involved like that.... and if u both wasnt a baby then u should and can....ur the ones bringing it up not them x


----------



## Jemma0717

Where is everyone?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

morning ladies,
I got some cleaning to do today and I will be in and out today. keep me posted if anyone gets a BFP


----------



## Jemma0717

No BFP's yet Lacey! We're all in our fertile period right now :)


----------



## Jemma0717

*This quietness is urkin me.............ANYONE THERE? I am going to start talking to myself https://www.pic4ever.com/images/dancegirl2.gif *


----------



## Zaney

im here but ya know that lol


----------



## Zaney

90% going away 2moro....or wait as few days then go....but dunno what im gonna do when not on here....dunno if ill get as connection over there either


----------



## pip squeek

I'm hear now sorry been out all day.

How are you all today?

I still think it could be you month tiff


----------



## pip squeek

Oh Zaney how long did you say you were away for?

We will miss you


----------



## Jemma0717

I am hoping it's my month! https://www.pic4ever.com/images/19.gif


----------



## Zaney

probs coming back on 30th....going great yarmouth...my mum has taken my eldest 2 with her already...so we just gotta make our own way or wait till saturday for my dad to come back and get us...but seems like we might get a coach first thing in morning


----------



## pip squeek

Oh fab hope the weather gets nicer for you.

Iv not been there since I was little we used to go so the time


----------



## Zaney

thought ask every1......what type of choons ;) music u into hehehe.....


----------



## Zaney

my mum took us loads when we was little....shes retired now and got a caravan out there...so lucky in a way....i still have to sort of pay but goes towards the rent but then its worth it as i wouldnt be able to afford it normally


----------



## Jemma0717

I like all kinds of "choons" I will post a few songs to give you an idea:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1XozsBN5Z4&ob=av2e

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdrvDnMbHcY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NJqUN9TClM&ob=av2e

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1kT4u_D5PA&ob=av2e


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh I like a bit of everything really but I do like indi music like artic monkeys and all that type.

What about you?


----------



## Jemma0717

I see Kytti is on, where is she? :(


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Im doing better today everyone. I just wrote another post in my journal feel free to stalk, especially if you have stepchildren I could use the advice


----------



## Zaney

bit of a mixture there tiff, thats like me i like alsorts....some rnb and dnb and pop i love alot of old songs...and i also like hardcore and techno....i am a music lover and once i post i wont stop lol

mine and hubbys song it was played when we met and we both sang and danced together to it xx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RnPB76mjxI&ob=av2e


----------



## Jemma0717

LOVE OMG Zara! haha yes I do like a mixture of music :)


----------



## Zaney

pip squeek said:


> Ohh I like a bit of everything really but I do like indi music like artic monkeys and all that type.
> 
> What about you?

i am actually new to indi...some i liked i didnt know were indi...so to what they r would be great like artists etc....


----------



## Zaney

oh jumpsyle...bounce...i like em all hahaha......i like alot of love songs too and mushy 1s...


----------



## Jemma0717

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/5yjbztv.gif


----------



## Zaney

hahaha i had that on my msn once :)


----------



## Zaney

just blasting out some choooooons here chillax'in LO is asleep and hubbys in a neighbours sorting his pc lol.....so bring it on! :)

i normally have vivid dreams btw...but the 1 i had yesterday was weird and so real!

thought id share it, to cut it short i remember going into a bathroom....and the bath was full of water.....there was a baby in it with some kind of orange mesh over it.....at first i thought it was about my LO but it wasnt ...it was a younger baby...anyway i see the baby moving :( and all i remember was getting the baby holding it up and rubbing and patting babys back and water came out of mouth.....and then i heard the baby breath was like a breath in a horror film just loud.... the rest of the dream was silent i just remember hearing that breath the baby made and then i woke up!!!


----------



## skweek35

hello ladies, I'm back now but not sure for how long as I got my smiley face this morning - sorry to brag!!!


----------



## Zaney

brag away its all good lol :)


----------



## Jemma0717

im feeling a bit down but ill come around soon


----------



## Zaney

because of what ya hubby said tiff?? x


----------



## skweek35

it sure as hell is!!! the next 3 nights on the trot!!! might bring out my suspenders and stockings - he LOVES them!!!


----------



## skweek35

On no Tiff - find a pair of suspenders and stockings - every man goes wild for them!!


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> Haha - I loved that one too! Looks fab in your siggy! What are you going to do after you Ov? teehee

HHHMMM not sure - will have to find a really cute 2ww blinkie 
Will go back and see which ones you have or which ones I can find on the net. 
Do you make these yourself or get them off the net?


----------



## Zaney

lmao Carla....go for it....im hoping to get some in 2night haha...just hope my hubby feels better his got sniffles lol so might have to rub him better ya know ;) x


----------



## skweek35

I would say - rub away then girl!!! 
teehee


----------



## Zaney

oooooh i will lol....even if we dont get BD we did all we can this month....may not have been much but we did what we could.....im just glad im gonna be away for the 2ww so should keep me busy


----------



## Jemma0717

I'm leakin away today which I think I am starting to O....idk tho as I have never paid attention. I guess tonight will work for BD right? Hubby is busy all day today and that's what bothers me. I just wanna dtd and get it over with. I feel selfish but its all I want and its putting me in a bad mood. Ugh I neda get over it


----------



## skweek35

I have so much to do in the next 2 weeks - 
house cleaning, wedding dress shopping, school work!!! thats enought to keep my mind off this dreaded 2ww!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

School starts next Monday. Not excited


----------



## Zaney

tou could always check ur cervix...but u said u dont like things like that lol make it nice for u both get a couple of candles out...tell him u want it cos ya wanna be close not for babies...but if it happens great....it should be cause u wanna do it to be close hun try making it fun :) x


----------



## skweek35

please help - a friend of mine as aggressive CM. Will preseed help her??


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> please help - a friend of mine as aggressive CM. Will preseed help her??

what ya mean aggressive?? u mean lots of?


----------



## skweek35

nope her CM kills off the sperm 

oh and she has PCOS


----------



## Zaney

ooooh then i have no idea...maybe google about what helps :89 soz dont know more than that


----------



## Pnutsprincess

So ladies I am excited today my fiancee and I are going to look at wedding bands. Hopefully we can find some at a decent price and ones that we like. I hope everyone is enjoying their day. stay positive=)


----------



## Jemma0717

Pnutsprincess said:


> So ladies I am excited today my fiancee and I are going to look at wedding bands. Hopefully we can find some at a decent price and ones that we like. I hope everyone is enjoying their day. stay positive=)

Good luck :)


----------



## Jemma0717

I am so bored

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/hititbanana.gif

Having fun with new smilies


----------



## Jemma0717

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/wooperwalk_by_okirst.gif


----------



## Jemma0717

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/hippo.gif

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/nudie.gif <---- :rofl:

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/bf7.gif

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/bc9.gif

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/15_9_171.gif

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/anwei.gif

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/connie_mini_bump.gif

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/157fs68023.gif


----------



## emilyanne

*Hi ladies *


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi Emily! https://www.pic4ever.com/images/dancegirl2.gif


----------



## emilyanne

Pnutsprincess said:


> So ladies I am excited today my fiancee and I are going to look at wedding bands. Hopefully we can find some at a decent price and ones that we like. I hope everyone is enjoying their day. stay positive=)

*good luck hun, hope you find something you like *


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> Hi Emily! https://www.pic4ever.com/images/dancegirl2.gif

*How are you today hunnie? been up to much? *


----------



## Jemma0717

Not at all, super bored and stressed today https://www.pic4ever.com/images/bf1.gif


----------



## emilyanne

*Why so stressed hunnie  Ive not been doing much..... took my doggy out for a walk and just trying to relax....*


----------



## skweek35

oh my gosh its been really quiet on here today again


----------



## Jemma0717

IDK I was really feeling like it would be my month but it's not possible with no :sex: I really wanted to dtd lastnight and DH didn't want to :nope: I guess I will try tonight but I wasted preseed lastnight https://www.pic4ever.com/images/bd6.gif When I told him that he felt bad..grrrrr he should lol 

I feel like I am starting to O so tonight should be good? We will see. I know it only has to happen once. Fx


----------



## emilyanne

*I think we just have quiet days sometimes..... I like it fast when Im on here and dont have to struggle to catch up.... lol*:friends:


----------



## skweek35

Jemma0717 said:


> IDK I was really feeling like it would be my month but it's not possible with no :sex: I really wanted to dtd lastnight and DH didn't want to :nope: I guess I will try tonight but I wasted preseed lastnight https://www.pic4ever.com/images/bd6.gif When I told him that he felt bad..grrrrr he should lol
> 
> I feel like I am starting to O so tonight should be good? We will see. I know it only has to happen once. Fx

Just find clever ways to tempt him into the bedroom for some :sex:


----------



## emilyanne

*Just keep trying jemma, I know its not always easy to get HIM in the mood lol..... Im sure you havent missed your chance and fingers crossed for tonights *


----------



## pip squeek

Sorry girls got cut off earlier my phone decided to stop working.

Hi Emily

Tiff you still have a chance I still feel like this could be ur month


----------



## emilyanne

*Hi pip squeek 

Just wondering..... does anyone mind that I still call everybody by their screen names? I just am really bad at remembering names in general so its just easier for me lol *


----------



## Jemma0717

I am glad you ladies still have hope for me. I know I still have time to DTD but it just makes me sad when any time is wasted ya know?


----------



## Jemma0717

emilyanne said:


> *Hi pip squeek
> 
> Just wondering..... does anyone mind that I still call everybody by their screen names? I just am really bad at remembering names in general so its just easier for me lol *

Oh it's okay!! I am Jemma and Tiff :)


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> I am glad you ladies still have hope for me. I know I still have time to DTD but it just makes me sad when any time is wasted ya know?

*I know what you mean hun, I dont even know when I ovulate.... so I cant even guess how much time Ive wasted *


----------



## Jemma0717

emilyanne said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I am glad you ladies still have hope for me. I know I still have time to DTD but it just makes me sad when any time is wasted ya know?
> 
> *I know what you mean hun, I dont even know when I ovulate.... so I cant even guess how much time Ive wasted *Click to expand...

I have no idea when I ovulate either....I just try to BD every other day....I guess it will have to be every 3 days the way DH is acting. Oh well. It will happen when it wants to I guess


----------



## emilyanne

*Thanks jemma, I just know it would take me 5 x's as long to write anything if I tryed to use everyone's real names lol *


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I am glad you ladies still have hope for me. I know I still have time to DTD but it just makes me sad when any time is wasted ya know?
> 
> *I know what you mean hun, I dont even know when I ovulate.... so I cant even guess how much time Ive wasted *Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea when I ovulate either....I just try to BD every other day....I guess it will have to be every 3 days the way DH is acting. Oh well. It will happen when it wants to I guessClick to expand...

*Im sorry hun..... have you tryed to find out when you ovulate? Thats what Im trying to do at the moment..... I think it could make things easier for DB at least, cause I know if I deprive him of BDing for a few days before Im fertile I know he wont say know when Im ready..... *:blush::haha:


----------



## pip squeek

Oh yeah I don't mind I'm terrible with names too.

Yeah I know what you mean tiff. My hubby ain't always in the mood. I'm determined to dtd right up till ov now every 2 to 3 days.

Just need to make things saucy in the b room to get him in the mood he he


----------



## pip squeek

I'm not 100 percent on the day I ov I just check cm but have ewcm for about 4 days in a row so I'm guessing it's arround that time


----------



## Jemma0717

emilyanne said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I am glad you ladies still have hope for me. I know I still have time to DTD but it just makes me sad when any time is wasted ya know?
> 
> *I know what you mean hun, I dont even know when I ovulate.... so I cant even guess how much time Ive wasted *Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea when I ovulate either....I just try to BD every other day....I guess it will have to be every 3 days the way DH is acting. Oh well. It will happen when it wants to I guessClick to expand...
> 
> *Im sorry hun..... have you tryed to find out when you ovulate? Thats what Im trying to do at the moment..... I think it could make things easier for DB at least, cause I know if I deprive him of BDing for a few days before Im fertile I know he wont say know when Im ready..... *:blush::haha:Click to expand...

I think if I tried to figure out when I was ovulating, it would stress me out even more. It's all so confusing.


----------



## Jemma0717

I don't have EWCM which is why I use preseed


----------



## emilyanne

:haha:*Thanks pip squeek  Its taken me almost 3 years to remember most of my DB's families names lol, hes one of 9 kids.... lol*


----------



## emilyanne

*Im just trying temping and planing on trying opk.... I will say it is a bit stressful, but honestly Im not letting it get to me.... so far my temps are crazy lol*


----------



## pip squeek

Have you tried using ov kits tiff?


----------



## Jemma0717

pip squeek said:


> Have you tried using ov kits tiff?

No, I refuse. I don't have the money to be spending on the expensive smiley face ones and I think the IC are WAY confusing


----------



## pip squeek

Oh iv never tried temping think it will stress me out never used ov kit either.

With my little boy we were just relaxed and just went with it every month


----------



## Jemma0717

pip squeek said:


> Oh iv never tried temping think it will stress me out never used ov kit either.
> 
> With my little boy we were just relaxed and just went with it every month

Were you TTC with your little boy? That's kind of what we're doing....just going with the flow. Not tracking anything really?


----------



## emilyanne

*Temping really is crazy, at least mine has been.... I just want to try to have an idea when or even if I ovulate which is why I want to try the opk.... I just dont know *


----------



## Jemma0717

emilyanne said:


> *Temping really is crazy, at least mine has been.... I just want to try to have an idea when or even if I ovulate which is why I want to try the opk.... I just dont know *

Yeah I feel like I don't ovulate but how couldn't I? I mean I have periods EVERY 26 days....sooo regular? KWIM?


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah we were it took us 11 cycles tho.

Yeah I don't trak at all I get too stressed just want to be relaxed about it, and I believe it wil happen when it's mean to


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Temping really is crazy, at least mine has been.... I just want to try to have an idea when or even if I ovulate which is why I want to try the opk.... I just dont know *
> 
> Yeah I feel like I don't ovulate but how couldn't I? I mean I have periods EVERY 26 days....sooo regular? KWIM?Click to expand...

*With you Id imagine you must ovulate, but with me I have VERY irregular AF so I honestly dont know *


----------



## pip squeek

I'm sure you must ov with regular periods. I ovulated every month when trying for my ds and it took us a wile.

I only know that because the docs did a blood test


----------



## Jemma0717

blah. that makes me lose hope. It's just so frustrating to me. How the hell does it take soo long?


----------



## emilyanne

*How long have you been trying jemma? *


----------



## pip squeek

Oh no don't lose hope tiff it will happen everyone is diff.

I know I was surprised it took us so long when I was ovulating we are not old and both healthy. That's why Im just taking it easy because if I think of it as baby making I get stressed and then that can delay ovulation. And he said in some cases it can stop you ovulating.

Just try not to stress it should be fun


----------



## Jemma0717

emilyanne said:


> *How long have you been trying jemma? *

NTNP since mc in Sept 2009 and TTC since May 2011


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah we have been ttc since may 2011 as well


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *How long have you been trying jemma? *
> 
> NTNP since mc in Sept 2009 and TTC since May 2011Click to expand...

*We've been ttc for over 2 years now, I know how hard it can be hun, my brother and his wife were ttc for 5 years before they got pregnant, then she lost it, her very next cycle she got pregnant again, she now has a beautiful 1yr old girl.... I think it just takes longer for some, Im not sure why, but I know we will all treasure our little ones so much more for all the effort we put into trying. *


----------



## pip squeek

Emily I totally agree there worth everything and we all get our bfp when the time is rite


----------



## Jemma0717

You ladies are right. I just have a problem when I want something, I want it NOW. That's why I had my boob job...I wanted it and I GOT it...like right away. It's pretty bad


----------



## emilyanne

*Thats how my DB is, he has ADHD and this causes him to be so impatient its unreal..... Im not that great at waiting either..... *


----------



## pip squeek

Lol I'm a bit like that tiff I just know with this one the decision will be made for me. Wish it was as easy as clicking my fingers


----------



## Jemma0717

I know, I am slowly coming to the realization


----------



## pip squeek

You have to think this is only your 3rd month really ttc think the average is 6 month. 

And you never know you may get you bfp this month


----------



## emilyanne

*I try not to worry about how long it takes.... Just try to enjoy trying..... I know its easier said then done, but there is always hope... One day it will happen and I know I wont believe it even after the 30 tests I'll take to prove it....*


----------



## pip squeek

It's very quite tonight


----------



## pip squeek

So rite Emily , lol I took 10 test when I found out I was pregnant and I still dint believe it. Think I will be the same this time


----------



## emilyanne

pip squeek said:


> So rite Emily , lol I took 10 test when I found out I was pregnant and I still dint believe it. Think I will be the same this time

*Just wondering, what made it feel real for you last time?*


----------



## pip squeek

Gosh it's usually so busy on hear I can't normally keep up lol


----------



## Jemma0717

Wow it is super quiet. I talked to Kytti a little bit today in her journal and she is feeling down which is why she hasn't been here. :(


----------



## pip squeek

Well I'm honest it dint feel real till I went in to labour I just could not get my head arround it that I was becoming a mummy.

But I think I did realise it when I has the first scan.

Are you trying for your first?


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh I hope everything goes okay for her I'm so please she got her bfp


----------



## skweek35

Hey Tiff I know why its so quiet - BDing!!! is all that needs to be said. 
So many OVing today or tomorrow. SO just a little preoccupied heehee


----------



## emilyanne

pip squeek said:


> Well I'm honest it dint feel real till I went in to labour I just could not get my head arround it that I was becoming a mummy.
> 
> But I think I did realise it when I has the first scan.
> 
> Are you trying for your first?

*Ya it will be my first, DB's 3rd....*


----------



## skweek35

Many of my friends doubted they were pregnant till they had their 12 week scan. I am sure she will be fine.


----------



## pip squeek

Ha ha skweek I think you must be rite i dint think of thet


----------



## skweek35

pip squeek said:


> Ha ha skweek I think you must be rite i dint think of thet

Ja BDing done for me for today already. heehee


----------



## Jemma0717

Well shit, wish I was BD'ing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pip squeek

Me to skweek and I'm not even in my fertile period he he


----------



## pip squeek

Lol tiff your defo in for this month fingers crossed for you


----------



## skweek35

I would try waking him up later for a bit of BDing or pull out the sexy undies to spice things up a bit 
Hang in there, there is always tomorrow.


----------



## Jemma0717

I am seriously going to JUMP on DH tonight. I am angry with him right now for turning me down last night AND wasting my preseed....


----------



## skweek35

If you were not in your fertile period I would say he sleeps on the couch tonight. 
I say jump on him tonight.


----------



## Jemma0717

I know. Asshole. Grrrrr he's lucky i am in my fertile period!!!!!


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah jump on him or get the handcuffs out he won't be able to go anywhere then lol


----------



## skweek35

he sure is!!! 
try butter him up and get him in the mood then get that :spermy: where it needs to be


----------



## skweek35

pip squeek said:


> Yeah jump on him or get the handcuffs out he won't be able to go anywhere then lol

HEEHEE!!! Love it!!!! 

Just make sure he is ontop of you before handcuffing him!!!! :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

lol I don't care where he is, just as long as I get the :spermy: !


----------



## pip squeek

Oh yeah him on top now that may be hard to handcuff him i dint think of that ha ha


----------



## skweek35

HAHA rub him up the right way, collect his :spermy: and use the turkey baster!! 
haha


----------



## Jemma0717

hahaha Carla we were talking about that yesterday actually.....how long does sperm live outside of the body???


----------



## skweek35

No idea, give me a few minutes i will try find out 
I looooove gooooogle


----------



## skweek35

Here is one bit that I just found: 

How long sperm can live in the open-air depends on the situation, what kind of environment it's in and how much sperm is present. But, on average, sperm can't live for much longer than a few hours in the open-air. It's important to remember that if sperm is inside a women's body, it can survive for up to seven days.


----------



## pip squeek

Rite girls I'm going to be a party popper and call it a night I'm so tired.

Tiff plenty of bedding tonight.

I shall check in in the morning, will be at work so it's easier, this phone is doing my head in

Night night x


----------



## Jemma0717

skweek35 said:


> Here is one bit that I just found:
> 
> How long sperm can live in the open-air depends on the situation, what kind of environment it's in and how much sperm is present. But, on average, sperm can't live for much longer than a few hours in the open-air. It's important to remember that if sperm is inside a women's body, it can survive for up to seven days.

Oh wow a few hours? I was thinking seconds! :rofl: So if I was sooo determined, I could do a little :baby: , have him ejaculate into a cup, and then use my sucker thingys from my preseed and ya know...insert here!


----------



## skweek35

HAHAHAHAHAHA I love the end of this responce!! 

like a couple minutes, the longest it can live in a vagina is 72 hours and that's with lots of fertile cervical mucus., without that it won't last 24 hours.
The quickest way to kill it would be to swallow it cause once it hit your stomach acid it'd be dead in a couple seconds


----------



## Jemma0717

pip squeek said:


> Rite girls I'm going to be a party popper and call it a night I'm so tired.
> 
> Tiff plenty of bedding tonight.
> 
> I shall check in in the morning, will be at work so it's easier, this phone is doing my head in
> 
> Night night x

Goodnight Sammi! I will jump right on it! haha


----------



## skweek35

Night Night Sammi!! 

Chat again tomorrow


----------



## skweek35

Jemma0717 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Here is one bit that I just found:
> 
> How long sperm can live in the open-air depends on the situation, what kind of environment it's in and how much sperm is present. But, on average, sperm can't live for much longer than a few hours in the open-air. It's important to remember that if sperm is inside a women's body, it can survive for up to seven days.
> 
> Oh wow a few hours? I was thinking seconds! :rofl: So if I was sooo determined, I could do a little :baby: , have him ejaculate into a cup, and then use my sucker thingys from my preseed and ya know...insert here!Click to expand...

I would say go for it!!! 
If he wants to know why into a cup I would say you have had enough of starch marks on the bedding!! :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

skweek35 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Here is one bit that I just found:
> 
> How long sperm can live in the open-air depends on the situation, what kind of environment it's in and how much sperm is present. But, on average, sperm can't live for much longer than a few hours in the open-air. It's important to remember that if sperm is inside a women's body, it can survive for up to seven days.
> 
> Oh wow a few hours? I was thinking seconds! :rofl: So if I was sooo determined, I could do a little :baby: , have him ejaculate into a cup, and then use my sucker thingys from my preseed and ya know...insert here!Click to expand...
> 
> I would say go for it!!!
> If he wants to know why into a cup I would say you have had enough of starch marks on the bedding!! :haha:Click to expand...

Oh I already warned him. I said if you keep going limp before we have sex because you think I am only after your sperm, that I will just suck you off and put it into a cup. He will never go limp from a BJ no matter what it's for :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Blow girl blow!!!! and enjoy every minute of it!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

:rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

Where the hell is everyone??? What a quiet day. After this week, I won't be around much because I have class starting next week :(


----------



## skweek35

School starting next week?? I only have to be back at school/work 1st Sept, but will most likely be back 30 August already. Got so much to do will most likely start on work next week though - from home.


----------



## skweek35

I have no idea where everyone is.


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah, college starts Aug 22nd


----------



## skweek35

when do kids schools go back then? 

colleges only go back mid to late sept here


----------



## skweek35

how long have you been off college for?


----------



## Jemma0717

Sept 5th for schools


----------



## Jemma0717

I have been off since first week of May. This is my last semester though :) I start internship in January and then graduate next May!


----------



## skweek35

Ja same for the school where I teach 
our kids have been off for a whoooping 7 weeks these holidays


----------



## skweek35

WHat are you studying?


----------



## Jemma0717

Only 7 weeks? I think here kids get out First week of June then start back beginning of Sept.


----------



## Jemma0717

Medical Assisting. Then going back for nursing when done with the kiddos :)


----------



## skweek35

American kids are really lucky to have 3 months holidays - but I will admit as a teacher I think that is wasted time - the kids could be learning more. 
Although I am sure many parents take the opportunity to educate their kids in different ways.


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah, not sure how I feel about it all. TBH, I really don't care as long as my kid is learning and is where he/she needs to be IYKWIM?


----------



## Jemma0717

I know for me I need a big break-- if I cram too much in my head I get lost


----------



## skweek35

IYKWIM??? eeek please educate me 
hehe


----------



## Jemma0717

IYKWIM- If You Know What I Mean. Sorry it's just to shorten it hahaha


----------



## skweek35

ta 
I tend to have ID10T issues from time to time hehe


----------



## Jemma0717

lol it's okay. I had a hard time learning all the lingo when I first joined here


----------



## skweek35

My mom is a nurse. If she wasnt a nurse I think I would have gone into nursing. 
I only refused to go into nursing is because she always had such a hold on my life when I was younger and I think me going into teaching was my first step to leading a more indepedent life!


----------



## skweek35

Jemma0717 said:


> lol it's okay. I had a hard time learning all the lingo when I first joined here

I know what you mean - my first few weeks on this site was I constantly back and forth between messages and the lingo list trying to work out what messages meant 
lol


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah. I like to work with children so I am leaning towards pediatrics being a medical assistant...


----------



## skweek35

Is there a difference between nursing and medical ass? 

you got anything planned for you last week of holidays?


----------



## Jemma0717

Nursing is more bedside care and medical assisting is basically only in clinics versus hospitals. Medical Assisting is basically working directly with the doctor. 

No plans, am going to start homework to get ahead of the game


----------



## skweek35

I am really sorry to be the party pooper, but Im shattered as I didnt get much sleep last night. 

Hope you get your :spermy: from him tonight. I will most likely be around tomorrow. 
Was lovely chattin you. 

have fun!!


----------



## Jemma0717

It's ok, I am sure it's late there! Goodnight, I will try and catch the :spermy: tonight...no matter how I have to do it! lol

TTYL :)


----------



## Zaney

im back!!! :) been reading last posts :) 

tiff u crack me up.....i know they said saliva can kill sperm but :baby: loads lol hold in ya mouth spit it in something quick and sqirt it in....hahahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## Jemma0717

hahahahaha No I told him to ejaculate into a cup if he's going to be a douche bag


----------



## Zaney

roflmao! i get the feeling u would actually do that 2!


----------



## Jemma0717

lol I would!! Like I said before, when I want something I want it and I want it NOW!


----------



## Zaney

lol.....need babies in a jar!! insert baby.... baby grows lmao


----------



## Zaney

sore boobs alert hahaha.... symptom spotting im so naughty i been ignoring it all day!!! ov symptoms im assuming cos it aint nothing else lmao


----------



## Jemma0717

NO SYMPTOM SPOTTING NOW!!! https://www.pic4ever.com/images/bb9.gif


----------



## Zaney

thanx :) now im scared so .....cough what boobs hurt again....hmm not mine haha


----------



## Jemma0717

Quit poking them and they wouldn't hurt ;)


----------



## kytti

Jemma0717 said:


> NO SYMPTOM SPOTTING NOW!!! https://www.pic4ever.com/images/bb9.gif

Where are those smilies coming from??


----------



## Zaney

hahaha...i wasnt poking em.... :( just ov boob pains....i normally get it upto af on and of so nothing new .....


----------



## Jemma0717

haha KYTTI YOU STOPPED TO VISIT!! 
https://www.pic4ever.com/images/bc9.gif

They are from https://www.pic4ever.com/index-10.htm


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> hahaha...i wasnt poking em.... :( just ov boob pains....i normally get it upto af on and of so nothing new .....

mmmhhmmm https://www.pic4ever.com/images/bd9.gif


----------



## kytti

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/shrk.gif


----------



## Jemma0717

haha aren't they fun?!https://www.pic4ever.com/images/Bananeyessss.gif


----------



## kytti

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/shm_mhm.gif I am so amused right now!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies ,
I did find a nice one. I will upload a pic soon. have a great night


----------



## kytti

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/1304.gif <-- hehehe


----------



## Zaney

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/connie_mini_bump.gif baby in a jar tiff i knew it was real somewhere lol


----------



## Jemma0717

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/hippo.gif


----------



## kytti

Do I have something in my teef!? https://www.pic4ever.com/images/bb4.gif


----------



## Jemma0717

hahhaha love it

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/nudie.gif


----------



## kytti

Shake it don't break it!!! https://www.pic4ever.com/images/onion001.gif


----------



## Zaney

kytti said:


> Do I have something in my teef!? https://www.pic4ever.com/images/bb4.gif

that has just made me crack up! lmao https://www.pic4ever.com/images/funny.gif


----------



## kytti

Zaney said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Do I have something in my teef!? https://www.pic4ever.com/images/bb4.gif
> 
> that has just made me crack up! lmao https://www.pic4ever.com/images/funny.gifClick to expand...

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/129fs370785.gif


----------



## kytti

Ok, dinner time! https://www.pic4ever.com/images/banana_smiley_20.gif Will try to pop back in later for a few! https://www.pic4ever.com/images/be1.gif


----------



## Zaney

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Babies/stork2.gif

dunno if this will work???

yep it did awwwww we all got this coming


----------



## Zaney

ohhhhhhhhh mmmmmmmmmmmy ggooooooooooooood! loving this https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Signs/lol-pink.gif


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh that's cute!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Where did you find that Zara? From that site?


----------



## Zaney

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/categorie6-Others.html


----------



## Jemma0717

haha I love those! https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Tongue/stuck-tongue-044.gif


----------



## Zaney

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Others/others-301.GIF for us all xxx


----------



## Jemma0717

Yes! https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-033.gif


----------



## Zaney

wish this was me in the very near future https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Happy/happy-131.gif


----------



## Jemma0717

Let me get some of that homie https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-113.gif


----------



## Jemma0717

hahaha we are having a convo with smilies!!


----------



## Zaney

right from us all i shared a prayer hahaha for out bfps...and this is what he said...omg im laughing so hard......https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Respect/thanks-068.jpg


----------



## Jemma0717

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-155.gifhttps://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-155.gifhttps://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-155.gifhttps://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-155.gif


----------



## Zaney

every time i read and see that pic i laugh omg that is so funny


----------



## Jemma0717

lol


----------



## Zaney

well on another note i aint going to caravan till next saturday lol....long story but mum is having girls all week there i have LO here still and hubbys dad is picking us up instead lol so i will have the first of the 2ww here :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Well, since I am alone. I will chat by myself https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-051.jpg


----------



## Jemma0717

You are quite ugly sir https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-089.gif


----------



## Jemma0717

Psychic Tiff here https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-queen-144.gif


----------



## kytti

LOL! Now where did THOSE come from!? Gah!


----------



## kytti

Can I just say I finished a school assignment, ate dinner, put up laundry, put clean sheets on the bed, vacuumed, AND took a shower! Oh yes. https://www.pic4ever.com/images/bf8.gif


----------



## Jemma0717

Here https://smileys.on-my-web.com/ !


----------



## Jemma0717

SUPERWOMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Penguins/penguin-007.gif


----------



## Jemma0717

haha can someone explain this? https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Disgusting/fart-in-bed.gif


----------



## kytti

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Manga/cheerleaders-008.gif


----------



## kytti

Jemma0717 said:


> haha can someone explain this? https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Disgusting/fart-in-bed.gif

ROTFLMAO HE totally farted and lifted up the covers so the other person would smell it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Laughing/hahaha-024.gif


----------



## Jemma0717

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Transports/kayak-023.gif


----------



## Jemma0717

hahahhahhahahha that's fricken awesome!!


----------



## Jemma0717

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Laughing/lol-045.gifhttps://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Laughing/lol-045.gifhttps://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Laughing/lol-045.gif


----------



## kytti

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Love/gay-i-love-you-098.gif


----------



## Jemma0717

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-028.gif


----------



## kytti

Jemma0717 said:


> https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-028.gif

Cutest EVER!!!

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Love/hello-kitty-113.gif


----------



## Jemma0717

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Fantasy/fantasy-18.gif


----------



## kytti

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/TV_and_Movies/3d-frankenstein-marche.gif


----------



## emilyanne

*I kind of have the feeling your bored lol[/I]*


----------



## Jemma0717

hahah we are having fun!! https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-181.gif


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/TV_and_Movies/3d-frankenstein-marche.gif

hahha wtf


----------



## kytti

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Surprise/surprised-in-shower-006.gif


----------



## emilyanne

*Some of them are really cute ladies *


----------



## Jemma0717

Emily I love all your hugs. You are such a sweetie


----------



## kytti

emilyanne said:


> *Some of them are really cute ladies *

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Love/love-172.GIF


----------



## Jemma0717

I am just sitting here chowing down puppy chow...any of you heard of it? sooo good! https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-132.gif


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> Emily I love all your hugs. You are such a sweetie

*I love giving out hugs  It makes me smile and I'd hope it makes other people smile too *


----------



## kytti

I'm addicted to these friggin' emoticons. I think ALL of you are as sweet as apple pie!!! https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Food/apple-59.gif


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> I am just sitting here chowing down puppy chow...any of you heard of it? sooo good! https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-132.gif

*nope  never heard of it.... (sounds like dog food though.....)*


----------



## kytti

emilyanne said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I am just sitting here chowing down puppy chow...any of you heard of it? sooo good! https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-132.gif
> 
> *nope  never heard of it.... (sounds like dog food though.....)*Click to expand...

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Laughing/lol-056.gif


----------



## Jemma0717

emilyanne said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I am just sitting here chowing down puppy chow...any of you heard of it? sooo good! https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-132.gif
> 
> *nope  never heard of it.... (sounds like dog food though.....)*Click to expand...

hahah I know. It's Chex Cereal, Peanut Butter, Chocolate, Powdered Sugar all mixed together OMG it's DELICIOUS!


----------



## emilyanne

*I do love the smilies *


----------



## Jemma0717

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-145.gif


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I am just sitting here chowing down puppy chow...any of you heard of it? sooo good! https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-132.gif
> 
> *nope  never heard of it.... (sounds like dog food though.....)*Click to expand...
> 
> hahah I know. It's Chex Cereal, Peanut Butter, Chocolate, Powdered Sugar all mixed together OMG it's DELICIOUS!Click to expand...

*Oh that does sound yummy, I love peanut butter and chocolate  *


----------



## kytti

Ok ladies! I am getting ready for bed. Yes, this early. I am worn out! Calgon take me away!!!!!! https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Sleepy/sleep-051.gif I hope all of you ladies have a nice night. Thanks for making me smile! 

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/relaxed.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/23dors.gif


----------



## Jemma0717

Ok goodnight! Yes, I am bored https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-nerd-007.gif


----------



## emilyanne

*nighty night kytti *


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Yeah I talked to him about it this AM and I apologized to him.
> 
> See, I am the only one really TTC...he's kinnda in the NTNP mood. His parents willl be PISSED when we get pregnant for financial purposes but I don't care what they think. So that's why he's kind of discouraged as well.
> 
> Anyways, here's a song that always puts me in a good mood:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIOOwhmkoLo

Tiff, I am in the same boat. DH is in NTNP mood but I am secretly willing for a BFP ya know. Even he is NTNPing because of his parents will be mad as we are not fully financially stable. Ugh that sucks!


----------



## FragileDoll

Morning, I just got up. Slept early yesterday around 7? and just woke up it's 5:17 am here. So I guess I missed all the giggles - I'll am just going through all the pages!


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Haha - I loved that one too! Looks fab in your siggy! What are you going to do after you Ov? teehee
> 
> HHHMMM not sure - will have to find a really cute 2ww blinkie
> Will go back and see which ones you have or which ones I can find on the net.
> Do you make these yourself or get them off the net?Click to expand...

I mostly google them - will start making my own really soon. I do not have a software to make the - I had photoshop but it expired ages ago.


----------



## Jemma0717

Good morning Ana! Yeah I wanted to DTD tonight...actually I was CONVINCED. DH is done working and is CRABBY AS HELL https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Sad/sad-012.gif I am so out this month


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> I'm leakin away today which I think I am starting to O....idk tho as I have never paid attention. I guess tonight will work for BD right? Hubby is busy all day today and that's what bothers me. I just wanna dtd and get it over with. I feel selfish but its all I want and its putting me in a bad mood. Ugh I neda get over it

I didn't bother to keep an eye down my coochie. This time I did and yes noticed a lot of CM. When you get CM that means Ov is just around the corner so yeah you'll be Ov anytime in 36-48 hours time.

Get in the mood so that DH doesn't have any trouble DTD. Men like wild cats lol it's cause I'm always wild when we DTD (even if I'm not in the mood to give him the best) and hubby loves it! :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/hippo.gif
> 
> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/nudie.gif <---- :rofl:
> 
> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/bf7.gif
> 
> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/bc9.gif
> 
> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/15_9_171.gif
> 
> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/anwei.gif
> 
> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/connie_mini_bump.gif
> 
> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/157fs68023.gif

This is some crazy sh*t. :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/hippo.gif
> 
> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/nudie.gif <---- :rofl:
> 
> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/bf7.gif
> 
> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/bc9.gif
> 
> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/15_9_171.gif
> 
> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/anwei.gif
> 
> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/connie_mini_bump.gif
> 
> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/157fs68023.gif
> 
> This is some crazy sh*t. :rofl:Click to expand...

You have lots more to see through the rest of the post hahahhaha


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah I'm trying to catch up with the. Listen hun - just try to be seduce him even if you're not in the mood that will not make him feel crap and he would want to go for DTD. I do that all the time even when I'm not in the mood DH think I'm horny. lol


----------



## FragileDoll

Goodnight, kytti.

This will be your month hun - remember you need only one of that spermy to get it done that's all. Now if you are noticing CM down your coochie try having BD next 3 nights in the row.


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Yeah I'm trying to catch up with the. Listen hun - just try to be seduce him even if you're not in the mood that will not make him feel crap and he would want to go for DTD. I do that all the time even when I'm not in the mood DH think I'm horny. lol

He's sleeping now https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Sad/sad-025.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh - now what will you be doing? go to sleep as well.


----------



## Jemma0717

It's too early for me. It's only 9pm!


----------



## FragileDoll

Do you reckon your DH would wake up to DTD?


----------



## Jemma0717

hell no


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh Well https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Sad/sad-021.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

Cheer up hun. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

I see Emily and Jen online.


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah Emily was here....I haven't seen Jen all day!! Is she ignoring us??? https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-027.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

hAHA - I feel ignored too. :(


----------



## FragileDoll

Guess - I'll start playing again with the blinkies. :wacko:


----------



## Jemma0717

lol Well I AM HERE! Just kind of boring tonight. No news or anything. TBH, The fertile time is quite boring...you agree?

ETA: I mean boring on the computer lol


----------



## FragileDoll

Also thinking to start my own journal. But I need a lot of time for that - recalling everything in my life :blush: Not everything just the important events. I need atleast 2 hours to think - write - reread the journal before finally posting it!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hell yeah! I was about to say that. I am always too excited when I'm in my fertile period - but it's boring when DH seems lazy.


----------



## FragileDoll

BTW - I was busy googling the other day and found out this documentary "Google Baby". Have you heard about it?


----------



## Jemma0717

No I haven't...explain! https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-058.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

Let me get the link for you!


----------



## FragileDoll

It quite upsetting for some - kinda disturbed me!

https://www.channel4.com/programmes/google-baby/4od


----------



## Jemma0717

It won't let me watch it. I will see if I can find it somewhere else


----------



## FragileDoll

Here's the documentary:

https://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=127860111


----------



## FragileDoll

The doctor is on the phone making appointments with other clients while performing c-section. That's freaking the hell outta me!


----------



## Jemma0717

I read the synopsis on another site........so they are "renting a womb"?


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> The doctor is on the phone making appointments with other clients while performing c-section. That's freaking the hell outta me!

Uhm yea....they are acting like the baby is candy in a package?


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah renting wombs. And way cheaper - did you read about the price schemes?


----------



## FragileDoll

Weirdos.


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Yeah renting wombs. And way cheaper - did you read about the price schemes?

Yea, they are fricken weird


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm updating the blinkies on the first page - adding new and would keep adding more when I find any news ones. Also adding the link to my photobucket account so that you'll can get the img codes to them and put them in your siggies!


----------



## Jemma0717

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## emilyanne

*hi ladies  I was just reading that google baby thing that you were talking about and ya.... thats really messed up and freaky.....*


----------



## emilyanne

*Nobody here tonight?*:brat:


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh i'm sorry hun im here!


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> Oh i'm sorry hun im here!

*Thats ok hun, Ive been searching on google for something strange lol*:blush:

*How are you tonight? *


----------



## Jemma0717

lol what's that??

I am ...tired. But can't sleep. Am slightly upset with myself. I didn't get to DTD but Ana suggested maybe waking him up and trying so I thought ok......Maybe if I start playing with you know what...it will turn him on. Well it did and I started to...you know...suck a little. And I know saliva can kill sperm but i didn't care because I wanted some. Well, he went too quickly....in my mouth. GRRRRRRRR wrong place!!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hey, Emily. How are you hun? I was here was updating the Blinkies on the first page - tired now will add more later.


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff, yeah try waking him up. I'm mostly more in the mood when I'm half asleep ya know lol. So did he wake up?


----------



## Jemma0717

Lol yeah read my last post....


----------



## FragileDoll

Emily - it's late at your place. Not sleepy yet again?


----------



## FragileDoll

Just read it hun - saliva doesn't kill sperm. It's a myth - ya know every fact is a myth at a certain point. Doctors advise to use saliva instead of lubricants in my country.


----------



## Jemma0717

That's what I thought!!!

Ok Ana I really like the one that says RAWR is I love you in dinosaur hahahah I want the code for it


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> lol what's that??
> 
> I am ...tired. But can't sleep. Am slightly upset with myself. I didn't get to DTD but Ana suggested maybe waking him up and trying so I thought ok......Maybe if I start playing with you know what...it will turn him on. Well it did and I started to...you know...suck a little. And I know saliva can kill sperm but i didn't care because I wanted some. Well, he went too quickly....in my mouth. GRRRRRRRR wrong place!!!!

*LOL sorry hun, DB wanted me to let him do that tonight but I wouldnt let him, Im luck in that manner as he starts to get VERY vocal when hes enjoying it so I know when to stop lol. 

Oh ya, well Ive been trying to find something out with out any success.... Me and my DB were talking earlier tonight as something random popped into my head.... Does a man cum out of both testicles every time he cums, or does he cum from one one time then the other the next time and so forth.... I couldnt find anything online except a thread started by men asking the same question, they said something about a dominate testical.... but thats not really prof of it.... hmmmmm  *


----------



## Jemma0717

Hmmm....I wonder...never thought of it!!! Let me know if you find anything!


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Emily - it's late at your place. Not sleepy yet again?

*Nope just another non sleepy night.....*


----------



## FragileDoll

Get you the code now.


----------



## Jemma0717

Found the one i was looking for Ana


----------



## FragileDoll

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/fb97b3c702bfc9fe8e157181bfb5ac15.jpg

<IMG>https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/fb97b3c702bfc9fe8e157181bfb5ac15.jpg</IMG>

Here, tiff.


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> Hmmm....I wonder...never thought of it!!! Let me know if you find anything!

*Its just me being random.... I was just thinking of it as we ovulate from both overies normally one one month then the other the next.... Ill let you know if I find out lol*


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww, Emily. :hugs: I understand - how's your headache today?


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff - can you see my photobucket album?


----------



## Jemma0717

I can! You found some AWESOME ones!


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Aww, Emily. :hugs: I understand - how's your headache today?

*Its not too bad at the moment, It feels it might accutly go away for a while if Im lucky *


----------



## FragileDoll

I think the cum comes out of the both testis? Sorry but this is funny for me because one ball is rather smaller than the other. :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

I do not see "Thanks" button in few of the posts - why is that?! weirdddd


----------



## Jemma0717

Sometimes it doesn't show up right away but if you re-load the page it will.


----------



## Jemma0717

my husband has a 3rd ball!!! It's a miniature one :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah. I gave my album link cause I was being a lazy ass posting the codes on the sides with each blinkie.


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> I think the cum comes out of the both testis? Sorry but this is funny for me because one ball is rather smaller than the other. :haha:

*every time? I know men dont NEED both, and I know like the left ones not for baby girls and the right one is for baby boys.... I just dont know abot this.... its just a really weird thing and Im shocked I cant fint it on GOOGLE LOL*


----------



## FragileDoll

3 balls? :shock: lucky you. :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> 3 balls? :shock: lucky you. :rofl:

Yeah lucky me and I AM NOT PREGNANT :dohh:


----------



## FragileDoll

So it means the smaller ball is for girls and the bigger for baby boys or vice versa.


----------



## Jemma0717

WTH are you ladies talking about smaller balls and bigger balls and girl and boys...WHAT?! This is beyond my education level obviously....


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> So it means the smaller ball is for girls and the bigger for baby boys or vice versa.

*No, I was saying it doesnt mean that lol*


----------



## FragileDoll

He's just not storing all his :spermy: in you for now. Did you actually BD tonight? or just the sucky job and that's all?


----------



## FragileDoll

LOL - Tiff I'm just messing around. :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> He's just not storing all his :spermy: in you for now. Did you actually BD tonight? or just the sucky job and that's all?

Just the pointless sucky job. Ugh :growlmad:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> LOL - Tiff I'm just messing around. :rofl:

Oh good, I was about to be worried!!


----------



## FragileDoll

You worry a lot babe.


----------



## FragileDoll

So is he back to sleep?


----------



## Jemma0717

I really do, I have major anxiety


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> So is he back to sleep?

NO. He's up. He's SICK :sick: Psh w.e


----------



## emilyanne

*Oh you girls really do make me giggle *:rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

Hope he feel better. My DH still wants BD while he's sick - It makes me sick. I get bored if be BD everyother day - I always need a break in between. :coffee:


----------



## FragileDoll

Emily, are you even DTD? I doubt it cause you're here the whole night. :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

Really hope he feels better, yeah my ass. He's not sick. He just doesn't want me to "use" him for his sperm...I;m not. A women needs some dick every once in awhile too.............


----------



## emilyanne

*My DB is the same, sick or not he always wants to BD....*


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh BTW excuse my fowl language


----------



## FragileDoll

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## FragileDoll

Gaaa - that's not fowl. That's very normal for me, I have no idea how I control myself here.


----------



## Jemma0717

I wish you could come out of your shell then because I hold myself back quite a bit. I can talk pretty damn dirty


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Emily, are you even DTD? I doubt it cause you're here the whole night. :rofl:

*Right... Im gonna be dumb for a minute.... DTD? that means BD right? If it does yes we BDed lol.... Im in bed now, on my laptop in the dark lol, Thats why my typings horrible lol*


----------



## Jemma0717

lol me too emily. In bed, in the dark

DTD= DOING THE DEED! :D


----------



## FragileDoll

Don't become obsessed about getting pregnant enjoy your husband and it will happen! Use this time to do things that you will not do when the baby comes. Be adventurous in bed, excite him don't talk about the baby. Once you focus on him and make it about enjoying him and bonding with him believe me it will happen. This is the time to really make your marriage really solid because kids do put another variable on marriage. Don't stress about it, the more you do your body is not in a relaxed state to make it happen. God Bless and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Don't become obsessed about getting pregnant enjoy your husband and it will happen! Use this time to do things that you will not do when the baby comes. Be adventurous in bed, excite him don't talk about the baby. Once you focus on him and make it about enjoying him and bonding with him believe me it will happen. This is the time to really make your marriage really solid because kids do put another variable on marriage. Don't stress about it, the more you do your body is not in a relaxed state to make it happen. God Bless and enjoy the ride!

You telling me this? lol After 7 years together and 1 kid down....I know how it alllll is lol I needa learn to chill though


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> lol me too emily. In bed, in the dark
> 
> DTD= DOING THE DEED! :D

*Ah ok lol, wasnt sure but thought it was something to do with that lol 

And omg that was soooo not dirty, I had to go back to see if I missed something cause thats not dirty at all! lol*


----------



## FragileDoll

Bahaha - nah your not dumb. What Tiff said!

Tiff - I would but I have a really bad mouth I'm scared it would offend someone lol. I do not wanna offend anyone but that's how I normally talk - like f*ck is a normal word for me lol


----------



## Jemma0717

haha alright just don't want to offend anyone


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah fuck is a normal word for me too...oh well. I will stay on my "good" side


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah I actually forgot you already have a kid - perhaps that's where I fit. :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

hahha we are fun tonight! I do need to go to bed though....it's 12:30am


----------



## FragileDoll

You know we do not have privacy we live with his parents - I really wanna make my sex life fun and adventurous. But can't make it happen just yet - I can't even put on lingerie lol


----------



## emilyanne

*Right, I know you need to BD to get pregnant, But I treat ttc and BDing as 2 things.... I just try to make sure we BD when we need to, He doesnt even have a clue.... I dont tell him and he dont ask... I enjoy BDing a lot... and I mean a lot.... weither ttc or not lol.... So its easy to treat them as 2 things rather then the same one....*:blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

Gay is also one of my "good" side word that I use all the time. But it may be offensive for gay couple so I refrain using it here. I did use it somewhere in my post in the past on this thread but editing it rightaway.


----------



## Jemma0717

Eh I never wear lingerie. With a kid, gotta get it done quick! No time for lingerie, just rip the damn clothes off


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff, put on a lingerie and give it a try. Is your DS back?


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah I used to use Gay as well....but not anymore as my best friend used to be a lesbian (not anymore) and I have worked with a lot of gay people....so I backed away.


----------



## Jemma0717

lol I can't my LO is sleeping on my bedroom floor right now


----------



## FragileDoll

Emily, I may sound stupid here. But ya know I do not actually enjoy sex - I do not know why? :shrug: It just kinda hurt me sometimes not always but at some point during :sex: I could only enjoy foreplay at the bits. Oh well - but I love the bond we feel during :sex: but I personally feel sex is made for men only which is unfair. Maybe I'm wrong there - but at least not for me lol.


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Emily, I may sound stupid here. But ya know I do not actually enjoy sex - I do not know why? :shrug: It just kinda hurt me sometimes not always but at some point during :sex: I could only enjoy foreplay at the bits. Oh well - but I love the bond we feel during :sex: but I personally feel sex is made for men only which is unfair. Maybe I'm wrong there - but at least not for me lol.

Lol I USED to love sex before LO...now after having LO I am with you on this Ana


----------



## FragileDoll

I don't have a LO yet and I feel this way - no wonder what I'd be like after having a little one. :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

lol it's ok!! I think it's quite normal actually. Are you really teeny? Sex hurts me too.... I am 5'2 and 113lbs


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah I'm tiny and skinny - wayyyyyyyy skinny. :shock: I'm between 5'2 and 5'3.


----------



## FragileDoll

I'll post a picture of me if ya want?


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Emily, I may sound stupid here. But ya know I do not actually enjoy sex - I do not know why? :shrug: It just kinda hurt me sometimes not always but at some point during :sex: I could only enjoy foreplay at the bits. Oh well - but I love the bond we feel during :sex: but I personally feel sex is made for men only which is unfair. Maybe I'm wrong there - but at least not for me lol.

*I think its just different for everyone, My sister is gay, she has been with men but she never enjoyed it.... where as she does with her girlfriend.... But with me I really do enjoy it.... I havent always enjoyed it with ex's in the past, and even with my DB there are points that Ive been badly hurt (down there) and Ive had to make him stop.... But over all I enjoy it... (sometimes I want it more then he does....) *


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> I'll post a picture of me if ya want?

If ya want!


----------



## FragileDoll

I sometimes don't even like the idea when he keeps of delaying, IYKWIM. I just want to finish it off - can't take it too long at times lol. Poor me :jo:


----------



## FragileDoll

How do I post a picture?


----------



## Jemma0717

I like it short and sweet!


----------



## Jemma0717

Attach it or img code


----------



## emilyanne

*im only 5ft 2, Im very over weight though... but Im very tiny down there... with out a lot of fore play you cant do nothing... even then its not always ummmmm big enough to fit him in.... (hes really big....)*:blush:


----------



## Jemma0717

Damn Emily I wish I had your problem. If I was tight like I was before LO, DH would be a fuckin rabbit!!!


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> Damn Emily I wish I had your problem. If I was tight like I was before LO, DH would be a fuckin rabbit!!!

*LOL *


----------



## FragileDoll

Attaching it.


----------



## FragileDoll

That's me. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG0365A.jpg
File size: 59.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jemma0717

You are very skinny but GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Some more.
 



Attached Files:







22565_1338573234528_1537062273_30828816_3556308_n.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2









9018_1208349619019_1537062273_30529605_4881462_n.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2









22565_1338573474534_1537062273_30828820_3212475_n.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2









5560_1174710578064_1537062273_30433318_3972487_n.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jemma0717

Look at you! Pretty little thing you are!


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> That's me. :blush:

*Your about the same size as my DB's sisters are..... you look really pretty too *


----------



## Jemma0717

It's fun to see faces with who you are talking to =)


----------



## FragileDoll

Ugh - Emily. My coochie is too so fucking tight that it hurts me everytime we have sex. I mean only when he enters - dont like it. It's fine once it's fully in - but oh well. :blush:


----------



## Jemma0717

Thats meeee
 



Attached Files:







251519_134771266612919_100002401400112_213739_977103_n.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## FragileDoll

I love seeing pictures of those I'm talking to. It's fun! :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

You ladies have a good problem. Wait till after your first child. Tightness goes away (not always)


----------



## FragileDoll

You look pwetty, hun!


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff - I would love it to go away - at least it would stop hurting after that? innit?


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Ugh - Emily. My coochie is too so fucking tight that it hurts me everytime we have sex. I mean only when he enters - dont like it. It's fine once it's fully in - but oh well. :blush:

*Im the same hunnie, but I also find it EXTREMLY painful if he hits my cervix.... and he does.... too often....*


----------



## FragileDoll

Emily - people don't believe me when I say I'm 24. They think I'm a 14 year old brat trying to act adult. :growlmad:


----------



## Jemma0717

Sorry I don't have many pics on my laptop
 



Attached Files:







198759_126807960742583_100002401400112_186453_3432804_n.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2









6757.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> Thats meeee

*Oh wow your really pretty too! *


----------



## Jemma0717

Same, everyone thinks I look like a baby


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff - does it hurt you when he enters?


----------



## Jemma0717

Lol no!!


----------



## FragileDoll

You have sexy boobies. Mine aint even visible. :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> You have sexy boobies. Mine aint even visible. :rofl:

haha my boobies are FAKE


----------



## FragileDoll

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

:headspin: :headspin:


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Emily - people don't believe me when I say I'm 24. They think I'm a 14 year old brat trying to act adult. :growlmad:

*I can imagine hun, you should honestly see some of my DB's sisters.... hey if my DB has a shave he gets IDed to get in clubs, pubs and all that... they dont ID me even when Im with him, hes older then me... Im 26 and hes 29.... he has an 8yr daughter lol*


----------



## Jemma0717

I get ID'd for everything it sad


----------



## FragileDoll

Want me post some of my DH's? LOL


----------



## FragileDoll

Okhay - I'm a dumbass. What's ID?


----------



## Jemma0717

ID..check your identification card....drivers license? not sure what they call it where you are


----------



## FragileDoll

My DH - he is originally from Pakistan.


----------



## Jemma0717

What a handsome man you have :) Perfect for you!


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh right - I thought it was one of the BnB lingo. :blush:


----------



## Jemma0717

You take such great pics..both of you..


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Oh right - I thought it was one of the BnB lingo. :blush:

haha nope!


----------



## emilyanne

*This is 2 of DBs sisters... the taller one is about 5ft2 and is 21 the other one is much shorter lol and is about 26 and has 2 boys lol*


----------



## FragileDoll

Haha - he don't like taking pictures. I so wanna make a huge album of us both together.


----------



## Jemma0717

Well ladies, it's 1am here...I gotta LO to get up with in the morning!

Goodnight!!


----------



## FragileDoll

I want to see more of you girl's. Let all of these girls get back and getting them to post theirs too.


----------



## FragileDoll

Good night, Tiff. :hugs:


----------



## emilyanne

*Oh it wont let me do it on my laptop.... *:dohh:


----------



## emilyanne

*Good night hun *


----------



## FragileDoll

I was going to say that too - can't see anything.


----------



## emilyanne

*I tryed again but it wont let me.... doesnt like the file type lol I can do it tomorrow to show you though*


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah sure - now go and try to sleep. :hugs:


----------



## emilyanne

*dont mean to run off and leave you on your own hun but think i better get some sleep too..... hope you have a good day/night *


----------



## emilyanne

*Night hunnie *


----------



## FragileDoll

It's 10:13 am in here. I'll be okay - talk to ya laters. :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

I got some woooohooooo!!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh I'm alone. https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Others/others-142.gif


----------



## Jemma0717

lol wat do u mean


----------



## FragileDoll

Got what?? BD?? https://www.forumsextreme.com/images/sFun_DeadHorse.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

I was alone in here before you popped. :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Got what?? BD?? https://www.forumsextreme.com/images/sFun_DeadHorse.gif

yesssss


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh that's great - what are you doing here didn't you do the leg up thingy.


----------



## FragileDoll

https://freeemoticonsandsmileys.com/3D%20Smileys/3D%20Funny%20Smileys/be%20polite.gif


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Oh that's great - what are you doing here didn't you do the leg up thingy.

lol yes im on my phone in bed hahaha I am so lame


----------



## FragileDoll

I LOL'd at this. https://freeemoticonsandsmileys.com/3D%20Smileys/3D%20Funny%20Smileys/moonie.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

Legs up while you type - or Imma spank you.


----------



## Jemma0717

lol so did I except on my phone the emoticons dont move :(


----------



## Jemma0717

:rofl: im trying the lay on ur stomach technique


----------



## FragileDoll

https://freeemoticonsandsmileys.com/animated%20emoticons/Rude%20Animated%20Emoticons/spanking.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

If you get frequent backache then lay on your stomach would work. It's recommended for ladies with a tilted uterus and the first sign of a tilted uterus is constant backache.


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> If you get frequent backache then lay on your stomach would work. It's recommended for ladies with a tilted uterus and the first sign of a tilted uterus is constant backache.

thats me then!

ok I'm really going to bed this time goodnight!


----------



## FragileDoll

This is kinda rude but made me LMAO. 
https://www.forumsextreme.com/images/aFi_Ijusthateyou.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

Have a good sleep, hun!


----------



## FragileDoll

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Babies/baby-2.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Babies/baby-girl-28.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

This is evil. https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-096.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-bunny-080.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww this is cute. https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-cats-family-137.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

Million dollar smile. https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Laughing/lol-014.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Laughing/lol-016.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm bored. https://www.addemoticons.com/gif/a/addemoticons30.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

OMG - It's so quite in here. https://www.allemoticons.com/Violent/Violent_sterb287.gif


----------



## pip squeek

Good morning girls.

I like your piccys it's nice to put a face to a name I cant upload any on my phone. 

I cant upload them on my phone. I have some on facebook tho if any of you are on there?

I'm liking the smilys


----------



## FragileDoll

https://www.addemoticons.com/gif/a/addemoticons175.gif

Thanks to Tiff for the idea of playing with emoticons alone. :headspin:


----------



## FragileDoll

Heya, Sammi. How are you? What pics you talking about?


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh right got it! You talking about our pictures we posted. No worries hun - yeah I'm on facebook!


----------



## pip squeek

Hi how are you? Oh the piccys of that you and tiff put up of ur self.


----------



## FragileDoll

BTW - I have 2 facebook accounts. On one account I only play games and on the other one I have made it for friends and family. I had only one before - but then thought to make another one because I felt guilty by spamming my friends homepages with my game postings lol. I do not ever login my other account where I have my friends and family added.


----------



## pip squeek

Oh I'm sammi Epton on facebook I have loads of piccys on there


----------



## pip squeek

Lol I just have 1 I don't know why I bother I don't know half the peole on there lol


----------



## FragileDoll

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Thinking/thinking-006.GIF


----------



## FragileDoll

Neither do I.


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh I found https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Thinking/old-025.gif for :jo:


----------



## FragileDoll

https://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons/emoticon-object-097.gif


----------



## pip squeek

Are you from the uk?


----------



## pip squeek

emilyanne said:


> *I try not to worry about how long it takes.... Just try to enjoy trying..... I know its easier said then done, but there is always hope... One day it will happen and I know I wont believe it even after the 30 tests I'll take to prove it....*




FragileDoll said:


> Oh I found https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Thinking/old-025.gif for :jo:

Ha ha ha that's ace


----------



## FragileDoll

Sammi - I tried adding you on facebook. Is that you with a profile pic of a couple and holding flowers?


----------



## FragileDoll

Nope - I'm from U.A.E. :headspin:


----------



## pip squeek

Oh yup that's me I will go on and accept you as a friend


----------



## FragileDoll

Sure - my name is Ana Khowaja there.


----------



## pip squeek

Cool iv accepted.

It's very quite on hear


----------



## pip squeek

Rite I shall be back in a little wile taking my little boy to play group


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah the US girls went to bed - UK girls will be here anytime. Where are you from hun?


----------



## FragileDoll

Take your time hun. I'll be back too - going for a bath.


----------



## pip squeek

I'm from west yorkshire in the uk

Enjoy your bath speak soon


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, I see I have enough to catch up on!!! 
Hope you are all well


----------



## Zaney

uk girls will be here anytime....im here lol..its just taken me ages to read last pages and pics of yourselves r lovely :)

hope every1 is well x


----------



## pip squeek

Hey Zara how are you? Is it today you go away? X


----------



## skweek35

yup 
here come the UK gals!! 
morning ladies, I love being on holiday!!! what a lazy morning this has been. 
So need to get the washing and cleaning started!! But really cant be arsed!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Morning morning you all. 

Zara - for how long are you going?

Carla - get started, hun.


----------



## skweek35

ok first load of washing is in!! now to get started with the dusting and hoovering 
gggrrrr


----------



## FragileDoll

Emily, Carla & Zara officially in the TWW according to the tickers!


----------



## FragileDoll

Carla - you can keep on checking in here while you work. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Zara - we'd like to see your pics too. 

And the rest of you girls too!


----------



## Zaney

well was supposed to be going 2day but was change of plan now going saturday coming and probs going for 2 weeks lol.....thats the probs with a family caravan haha...my mum has eldest 2 there with her atm...

and im good....and think im in 2ww...ticker isnt 100% but it got my ov about right i think...so 2ww is coming up lol


----------



## Zaney

and i would love to show a pic but dont know how as it says attach a https?? how can i get 1 from my facebook??? or off pc


----------



## FragileDoll

Saturday - hmm you'll be past one week of the TWW by then.


----------



## Zaney

i know im so excited to be here with the first half of the 2ww eeeeeeeek hehe


----------



## FragileDoll

If you some of your pictures on your PC - go to post reply and check the toolbar in the message box. There you'll see an icon "Attachment" click on it - a different small window will pop up - choose a picture from your PC and click upload.


----------



## skweek35

Yea I saw yours and Tiffs pics - you are both gorgeous!! 
How do I post a pic of me on here?


----------



## FragileDoll

So you'll probably be takin away some HPTs along with ya, innit?


----------



## skweek35

We had a minor disagreement about the wedding last night - I want to bring the date forward as my mother is already doing my head in and he is worried about the finances as he job is not certain at the mo as he works for the MOD and they want to relocate them down south. So he might loose his job or we might move down south. 
I do see his point about the finances so wedding is staying at 6 April 2013. 
I will just have to find a way of keeping my mother out of my hair!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

*How to Attach a picture to your post:
*
If you some of your pictures on your PC - go to post reply and check the toolbar in the message box. There you'll see an icon "Attachment" click on it - a different small window will pop up - choose a picture from your PC and click upload.


----------



## Zaney

great ill get pic now :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww hun - it will be fine! :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Waitin'.


----------



## skweek35

Me and my OH 

This pic was taken some time ago. my hair is a lot longer now

Will see if I can find a more recent pic


----------



## Zaney

me with my 2 girls....ill have to get a pic of my little 1....hope this works also lol


----------



## FragileDoll

Cute couple! You are gorgeous Carla!


----------



## FragileDoll

What beautiful lil ladies you got, Zara. 

You are lovely!


----------



## skweek35




----------



## FragileDoll

:laundry::crib::iron::dishes::shower::hangwashing::brat::plane::muaha::awww:


----------



## Zaney

most recent i could find of little 1....
and hopefully this pic of me and hubby comes out bigger lmao


----------



## skweek35

oh my gosh - I look sooo fat in some of those pics!! 
I have lost almost 2 stone since most of those piccies 
Think its almost time to find or take more pics of me 
Oh that sounds soooo vain haha


----------



## Zaney

thanx....we all are :) haha and when u posted all ur pics ur all slim....im not so slim lol but well....dieting atm hahaha....


----------



## Zaney

i also think its time for some upto date pics....
just found most recent of youngest


----------



## FragileDoll

You look great, Carla.


----------



## FragileDoll

OMG - you too are Gorgeous! Stop moaning about your weight. :headspin:


----------



## Zaney

lol...ive had kids what can i say lmao......but u all do look great also.....glad i seen the pics now :)


----------



## FragileDoll

I do not have kids - let me have one. I'll officially join you ladies club. :headspin:


----------



## FragileDoll

Bored b o r e d 

b
o
r
e
d


----------



## FragileDoll

Negative nancy is here - OMG! shuuuuuu you old hag


----------



## Zaney

y u being all negative for whats up??


----------



## FragileDoll

Thinking I'm out again this month. :headspin: I'll have to wait for another 4 months then if I don't get a BFP this month - and I dont like the idea!


----------



## FragileDoll

Guess I should get my ass off the computer and prepare the afternoon meal. :dohh:


----------



## skweek35

its gone really quiet on here 
I'm just watching google baby - oh my gosh!!! what an eye opener


----------



## Zaney

dont count yaself out till af arrives....but im hoping it dont.....

i cant deny it....im sooo affraid im gonna get a bfn....i got really high hopes tho this month...but its just im trying not 2 get excited...its hard tho...cos i think i have a good chance kind of....but at same time i dont wanna get on a high horse to get knocked off...cos after trying this month harder at right times i will be soooo gutted! x


----------



## FragileDoll

Google baby is quite disturbing me.


----------



## FragileDoll

I hear ya, Zara. Even I get my hope highs and end up with a BFN. I so dont wanna think about it but it's like impossible not to. I don't even think sperms really do hang up inside for 3-5 days. Because if they were we would have gotten pregnant long back. I think sperms could only survive for 24 hours not more - they need to do a lil more deep research on that. We just give a gap of one or 2 days in between of our BDing schedule and still getting BFN - it's weird you know.


----------



## FragileDoll

:af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af:


----------



## FragileDoll

*POSITIVE POST OF THE DAY!*

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/miracles.png


----------



## FragileDoll

I wanna chiggy wiggy with DH. :rofl:


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> I hear ya, Zara. Even I get my hope highs and end up with a BFN. I so dont wanna think about it but it's like impossible not to. I don't even think sperms really do hang up inside for 3-5 days. Because if they were we would have gotten pregnant long back. I think sperms could only survive for 24 hours not more - they need to do a lil more deep research on that. We just give a gap of one or 2 days in between of our BDing schedule and still getting BFN - it's weird you know.

i agree...they should look into it...they say once its out the sperm lasts couple of hours in air.....so whats saying it aint the same?? when its in us....hmmmm i have done it by luck on the day ov happens and day b4 or few days b4 and after....still nothing...

all i know is i did the NTNP and didnt work...did all i can this month really....ok i could have BD more but if it was wrong times then it wouldnt have made a difference....so if it dont work this time i have no idea what the prob is...will find out when i see gyn i suppose but hubby and i have decided he will get tested after the holiday cos we wont enjoy it waiting for results lol


----------



## Zaney

Why am i checking my cervix much more than normal.....its driving me mad now....its just different all the time lmao.....i dunno if i have ov i must have as i had sticky cm etc...now i dunno if its normal atm for after ov....or what.....i gotta stop searching haha


----------



## skweek35

hey ladies, just finished watching 'google baby'- yes there were parts that kind of freaked me out but equally there were parts that I thought were pretty good. At the end they mention that the Indian doctor is trying to help her surogattes by setting up a trust fund for each of them - so at least she isnt using them to get rich quick which is what it looked like at the start. 

Ana - I so agree with you defo need more research into conception. 
I really dont know if I'm out or what is going on as I got a smiley yesterday morning for the first time this cycle and this morning I got a bit fat O!!! 
I really dont know if I OVed already this month - felt a bit crampy yesterday but no sharp pain like I usually get. Am I already in my 2ww??


----------



## Zaney

lol i have no idea....im wondering if i am also ....but well waiting game i suppose


----------



## skweek35

I have had copious amounts of EWCM yesterday and today again so will try grab OH again tonight when he gets in from snooker at around 11pm! Just for luck!! haha and because I am a horny bitch on heat at the mo!!! :haha:


----------



## Zaney

hahahahaha.....1 for luck is always good...i am waiting for LO to nod off so i can maybe have some BD for lunch......cant believe already we r in the 2ww....but it feels different that normal.....and worried im gonna get knocked down :(


----------



## skweek35

join the club Zara!!! lucky you can get some lunch time bding!!! 
I have to wait till 11pm!!! 
OH at work then straight off to snooker!! boohoo 

enjoy lunch time :sex:


----------



## Zaney

lol thats only if LO goes to sleep :) if not we got 2night.....i do feel it hasnt worked maybe this month but well dont stop the BD ay :)


----------



## skweek35

OH MY GOSH!!! a man from eurofins just knocked on my door - wanting to take samples of our drinking water - and I am still in my pj's!!!! should I get a dressing gown on?? eekkk :haha:


----------



## Zaney

hahahaha....i just stand behind door if i have pjs on....but if his gotta come in then id put dressing gown on hahahabut then depends on how i feel i may not lol


----------



## Lozlizlou

Hello team!:hi:

Sorry I havent been in touch for a while..
Im loving all the horny devil comments!!! :devil:

Im in a quandry girls... Was on cerezette for approx 3 years and had maybe 1 period a year.

We decided to start TTC on 6th July

I had 5 day :witch: on 13th July

I was due to get AF on Wed 10th August and still no sign.... :cry::cry:

I know we normally cheer when the witch stays away but all HPT's are negative and im convinced that this is just cerezette mucking up my system.... No symptoms at all :shrug:

Also DH had his teeth out when i was supposed to be O... so not :sex: -ing at the right time

Any advice for me?

I feel fed up! I need periods to have a chance.... 

Thanks in advance.... x x x:flower:


----------



## Zaney

well ive never heard of cerezette sorry :( but it could be u ov later than normal that could be y u had no af?? or it could be like ya said ur afs could be just working themselves out...sorry i cant help more.....x


----------



## skweek35

I got so shy!! I had to put a gown on - these pj's are way to big for me now! dont want him to see me bbs!!! hehe


----------



## Zaney

lol....if hes gone and done now its ok....u can chill now haha


----------



## skweek35

Lozlizlou said:


> Hello team!:hi:
> 
> Sorry I havent been in touch for a while..
> Im loving all the horny devil comments!!! :devil:
> 
> Im in a quandry girls... Was on cerezette for approx 3 years and had maybe 1 period a year.
> 
> We decided to start TTC on 6th July
> 
> I had 5 day :witch: on 13th July
> 
> I was due to get AF on Wed 10th August and still no sign.... :cry::cry:
> 
> I know we normally cheer when the witch stays away but all HPT's are negative and im convinced that this is just cerezette mucking up my system.... No symptoms at all :shrug:
> 
> Also DH had his teeth out when i was supposed to be O... so not :sex: -ing at the right time
> 
> Any advice for me?
> 
> I feel fed up! I need periods to have a chance....
> 
> Thanks in advance.... x x x:flower:

Lou - I would head to the docs ad ask for blood tests. much more than that - sorry I really cant help as I dont know anything about cerezette


----------



## Lozlizlou

Zaney said:


> well ive never heard of cerezette sorry :( but it could be u ov later than normal that could be y u had no af?? or it could be like ya said ur afs could be just working themselves out...sorry i cant help more.....x

Thanks Zaney... youre always so quick to try help x x :thumbup:

Many Thanks Skweek35... I will have to book in with my docs... Its so disappointing to keep getting negative tests!!

x x


----------



## skweek35

yup 
Zara he's gone. He was really young looking with long shaggy hair - really not my type - not that i would ever cheat on my man!!! he would kick me out in a second !!!


----------



## Zaney

Lozlizlou said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> well ive never heard of cerezette sorry :( but it could be u ov later than normal that could be y u had no af?? or it could be like ya said ur afs could be just working themselves out...sorry i cant help more.....x
> 
> Thanks Zaney... youre always so quick to try help x x :thumbup:
> 
> Many Thanks Skweek35... I will have to book in with my docs... Its so disappointing to keep getting negative tests!!
> 
> x xClick to expand...

i try if i know the answer but if i dont id say so lol.....but did u do any BD around ov at all?? x


----------



## Lozlizlou

yes around 4 days later. What does that mean???:shrug::shrug:

I feel so naive! x x

AND... my blumming ticker is all off now. it recons i should be ovulating in 9 days!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> I hear ya, Zara. Even I get my hope highs and end up with a BFN. I so dont wanna think about it but it's like impossible not to. I don't even think sperms really do hang up inside for 3-5 days. Because if they were we would have gotten pregnant long back. I think sperms could only survive for 24 hours not more - they need to do a lil more deep research on that. We just give a gap of one or 2 days in between of our BDing schedule and still getting BFN - it's weird you know.
> 
> i agree...they should look into it...they say once its out the sperm lasts couple of hours in air.....so whats saying it aint the same?? when its in us....hmmmm i have done it by luck on the day ov happens and day b4 or few days b4 and after....still nothing...
> 
> all i know is i did the NTNP and didnt work...did all i can this month really....ok i could have BD more but if it was wrong times then it wouldnt have made a difference....so if it dont work this time i have no idea what the prob is...will find out when i see gyn i suppose but hubby and i have decided he will get tested after the holiday cos we wont enjoy it waiting for results lolClick to expand...

They are even stupid when they say the sperms last only a couple of seconds in the air. Oh yeah? then how come sperm donors and IVF works you idiots!


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> yup
> Zara he's gone. He was really young looking with long shaggy hair - really not my type - not that i would ever cheat on my man!!! he would kick me out in a second !!!

lol.....awwwwww....not long till LO will be asleep i been winding hubby up all morning.....he works from home but he comes down stairs often....we sat and had lunch and the crumbs were all on his lap....i went oh look at u messy pup and crumbs were on his jeans over his u know what haha anyway i brushed it and went tut tut he just laughed and went naughty.......with massive grin...so i think i may get him in the mood haha


----------



## Zaney

Lozlizlou said:


> yes around 4 days later. What does that mean???:shrug::shrug:
> 
> I feel so naive! x x
> 
> AND... my blumming ticker is all off now. it recons i should be ovulating in 9 days!!

well if u did it after i would say it may be unlikely but then again....u have a few days either way so is likely lol....

im confused about what i thought i knew to be honest....


----------



## FragileDoll

Even I think this should be my month - okay we haven't been BDing much but 4 days isn't much? We BDed like throughout the week now except for today I guess we wont be BDing today so this should be my month! Okay we used some household creams that killed sperms for the last few cycles - but didn't use anything this time. Okay we were NTNP for the last cycles but now what we are TTC. This have to be my month or I'm killing those lame researchers. :gun:


----------



## FragileDoll

Lozlizlou said:


> Hello team!:hi:
> 
> Sorry I havent been in touch for a while..
> Im loving all the horny devil comments!!! :devil:
> 
> Im in a quandry girls... Was on cerezette for approx 3 years and had maybe 1 period a year.
> 
> We decided to start TTC on 6th July
> 
> I had 5 day :witch: on 13th July
> 
> I was due to get AF on Wed 10th August and still no sign.... :cry::cry:
> 
> I know we normally cheer when the witch stays away but all HPT's are negative and im convinced that this is just cerezette mucking up my system.... No symptoms at all :shrug:
> 
> Also DH had his teeth out when i was supposed to be O... so not :sex: -ing at the right time
> 
> Any advice for me?
> 
> I feel fed up! I need periods to have a chance....
> 
> Thanks in advance.... x x x:flower:

Welcome back Loz. You are late for you AF? how many days?


----------



## FragileDoll

:gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> I hear ya, Zara. Even I get my hope highs and end up with a BFN. I so dont wanna think about it but it's like impossible not to. I don't even think sperms really do hang up inside for 3-5 days. Because if they were we would have gotten pregnant long back. I think sperms could only survive for 24 hours not more - they need to do a lil more deep research on that. We just give a gap of one or 2 days in between of our BDing schedule and still getting BFN - it's weird you know.
> 
> i agree...they should look into it...they say once its out the sperm lasts couple of hours in air.....so whats saying it aint the same?? when its in us....hmmmm i have done it by luck on the day ov happens and day b4 or few days b4 and after....still nothing...
> 
> all i know is i did the NTNP and didnt work...did all i can this month really....ok i could have BD more but if it was wrong times then it wouldnt have made a difference....so if it dont work this time i have no idea what the prob is...will find out when i see gyn i suppose but hubby and i have decided he will get tested after the holiday cos we wont enjoy it waiting for results lolClick to expand...
> 
> They are even stupid when they say the sperms last only a couple of seconds in the air. Oh yeah? then how come sperm donors and IVF works you idiots!Click to expand...

thats what i was thinking....and when i spoke to a friend of a friend who was going through ivf...she said her hubby has no sperm left....she did 3 ivfs and has 4 children!!!! through ivf.....and now she is trying again and even tho he has n sperm her words were!!....(i was shocked when she said this) on a males ball bag..lol there is actually dry sperm they scrape it or something or inside the ball bag on the skin but she said the dr who was doing her ivf said it lasts for years on there ball bag...not viable but its there!....never looked it up but gathered she knew what she was talking about


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh you're 5 days late there. Did go just go check on a doctor for a blood test?


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Even I think this should be my month - okay we haven't been BDing much but 4 days isn't much? We BDed like throughout the week now except for today I guess we wont be BDing today so this should be my month! Okay we used some household creams that killed sperms for the last few cycles - but didn't use anything this time. Okay we were NTNP for the last cycles but now what we are TTC. This have to be my month or I'm killing those lame researchers. :gun:

i dont see how it can kill the sperm...not all of em...if u think how much sperm comes out and the outside of it may touch the cream but u have the clump in the middle ....even a small few make it....so its gotta be possible


----------



## skweek35

Ana - all I can think of is storing semen in optimum temps! and even that our bodies cant always do - if our body is too hot we cook them and too cold they just freeze! 
Talk about being fussy with working conditions!!! haha


----------



## FragileDoll

Loz - if youe AF is late it's a good sign. You know some :spermy: especially boys are lazy and implants late. Get a blood test done to find it out.


----------



## skweek35

Ja blinkin lazy , impatient and fussy is what I say - right temp and not hanging around too long either!!! :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> Ana - all I can think of is storing semen in optimum temps! and even that our bodies cant always do - if our body is too hot we cook them and too cold they just freeze!
> Talk about being fussy with working conditions!!! haha

Carla - but a woman's body is designed to make babies. Temps can't be killing them. :dohh:


----------



## Lozlizlou

FragileDoll said:


> Even I think this should be my month - okay we haven't been BDing much but 4 days isn't much? We BDed like throughout the week now except for today I guess we wont be BDing today so this should be my month! Okay we used some household creams that killed sperms for the last few cycles - but didn't use anything this time. Okay we were NTNP for the last cycles but now what we are TTC. This have to be my month or I'm killing those lame researchers. :gun:

Oh no!!! Im getting the acronyms wrong again. I was BDing was bleeding!!! :blush: hahaha

I had post ov bleeding around 4 days later!! lol im so embarrassed

I'd like to think i keep upto DTD... but realistically were DTD 3 times a week.

We bonked 1 week before ov and 1 day after! :thumbup: TMI?? x


----------



## skweek35

apparently our womb can be too cold or too hot. That is what chinese doc said. As I have PCOS I have a very cold womb - apparently


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Even I think this should be my month - okay we haven't been BDing much but 4 days isn't much? We BDed like throughout the week now except for today I guess we wont be BDing today so this should be my month! Okay we used some household creams that killed sperms for the last few cycles - but didn't use anything this time. Okay we were NTNP for the last cycles but now what we are TTC. This have to be my month or I'm killing those lame researchers. :gun:
> 
> i dont see how it can kill the sperm...not all of em...if u think how much sperm comes out and the outside of it may touch the cream but u have the clump in the middle ....even a small few make it....so its gotta be possibleClick to expand...

It havta be possible - but not happening. Either the logic coming from them is wrong or our body is. But our bodies are made for these procedures innit. :shrug:


----------



## FragileDoll

Carla - there can be. But what would ya say about unexplained infertility? Mind ticking -something to think about na?!

So same goes with the women who are healthy - there's something fishy in the TTC logic I doubt.


----------



## skweek35

Lozlizlou said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Even I think this should be my month - okay we haven't been BDing much but 4 days isn't much? We BDed like throughout the week now except for today I guess we wont be BDing today so this should be my month! Okay we used some household creams that killed sperms for the last few cycles - but didn't use anything this time. Okay we were NTNP for the last cycles but now what we are TTC. This have to be my month or I'm killing those lame researchers. :gun:
> 
> Oh no!!! Im getting the acronyms wrong again. I was BDing was bleeding!!! :blush: hahaha
> 
> I had post ov bleeding around 4 days later!! lol im so embarrassed
> 
> I'd like to think i keep upto DTD... but realistically were DTD 3 times a week.
> 
> We bonked 1 week before ov and 1 day after! :thumbup: TMI?? xClick to expand...

I would recommend seeing a doc, hun. If you arent pregnant then get next cycle started then make sure you DTD every other day from CD6 till OV. When you OV DTD for every day for 3 days. 
That will make sure his swimmers are at the healthiest 

Hope this helps 
If you want have a look my my chart in my signature


----------



## Lozlizlou

FragileDoll said:


> Lozlizlou said:
> 
> 
> Hello team!:hi:
> 
> Sorry I havent been in touch for a while..
> Im loving all the horny devil comments!!! :devil:
> 
> Im in a quandry girls... Was on cerezette for approx 3 years and had maybe 1 period a year.
> 
> We decided to start TTC on 6th July
> 
> I had 5 day :witch: on 13th July
> 
> I was due to get AF on Wed 10th August and still no sign.... :cry::cry:
> 
> I know we normally cheer when the witch stays away but all HPT's are negative and im convinced that this is just cerezette mucking up my system.... No symptoms at all :shrug:
> 
> Also DH had his teeth out when i was supposed to be O... so not :sex: -ing at the right time
> 
> Any advice for me?
> 
> I feel fed up! I need periods to have a chance....
> 
> Thanks in advance.... x x x:flower:
> 
> Welcome back Loz. You are late for you AF? how many days?Click to expand...

5 days now Ana... x


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> Carla - there can be. But what would ya say about unexplained infertility? Mind ticking -something to think about na?!
> 
> So same goes with the women who are healthy - there's something fishy in the TTC logic I doubt.

I think the whole too hot or too cold theory would explain the unexplained fertility. 
Thats my thinking at least - I'm no medical expert though


----------



## butterworth

Hi ladies I saw that we had some pics of us posted and here is one of me my love. How is everyone today? I'm going to work soon 10-7pm fun fun I might be on later but if not have a good day ladies


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodmorning ladies! Well aren't we all just a bunch of pretty gals :blush: better keep the men away that are on this forum :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Carla - there can be. But what would ya say about unexplained infertility? Mind ticking -something to think about na?!
> 
> So same goes with the women who are healthy - there's something fishy in the TTC logic I doubt.
> 
> I think the whole too hot or too cold theory would explain the unexplained fertility.
> Thats my thinking at least - I'm no medical expert thoughClick to expand...

Probably - but different doctors different theories ya know. I still think body is not made the way to be either too hot or too cold for sperms getting killed inside. :haha: 

Even I'm no medical expert - but I needed a rant. :blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

Sandy, you are beautiful. :hugs:


----------



## Zaney

lol moring tiff :) how r ya?

i fancied chilling for a bit on my ds but cant kids have gone away with my mum and i cant find my charger....no idea what they have done with it lol


----------



## FragileDoll

Morning Tiff - no BD for me tonight. :(


----------



## FragileDoll

I'll be back in a minute ladies. Updating blinkies on the first page - adding few more there.


----------



## skweek35

I think I had better go do some house cleaning - anyone want to join me? They do say that many hands make light work!! hehe 

or alternatively anyone got a few house cleaning fairees hanging about??


----------



## Jemma0717

I sure wish....i am just laying in bed still. Too early for me!


----------



## Jemma0717

Ana, it won't let me send you a friend request on FB


----------



## FragileDoll

Done updating more blinkies - will rearrange them later.


----------



## FragileDoll

Carla - me me me. lol But I'm being lazy at the moment.


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff - tell me your name I'll add ya there. Not sure why it isn't letting you send friend request.


----------



## Lozlizlou

Youre super pretty Sandy!

Duno if i can dig one out of me and DH 

I'll have a look x x x:happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

We would love to see if ya could hun.


----------



## Lozlizlou

I only have access to a few on this PC... Sorry its a bit pants!:coffee:

This has cheered me up about the lack of AF! :happydance:


----------



## JBear85

Good Morning Ladies!! :)

Looks like I've missed a TON -- I don't even know if I'll be able to get caught up!
That's what I get for taking a weekend off :p

How is everyone?


----------



## Jemma0717

Aww you are soo pretty :) Another blondie yay!!!

Hi Jen, it's okay nothing too exciting just a lot of "fun" talk hehe I am okay you?


----------



## JBear85

I'm well!! Yesterday I was SICK after a wedding on Saturday, but it's back to work and the routine again now!

Lots of blondes on here?


----------



## FragileDoll

Loz you look lovely!


----------



## Jemma0717

No, I think it's just me and Loz that are blonde so far..........


----------



## JBear85

and me! :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Heya Jen - I'm good. No BD for me today so not liking it. Ahhh :dohh:


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm painting my hair now.


----------



## Lozlizlou

Jemma0717 said:


> Aww you are soo pretty :) Another blondie yay!!!
> 
> Hi Jen, it's okay nothing too exciting just a lot of "fun" talk hehe I am okay you?

Yay! Loving the blondies. x:happydance:


----------



## JBear85

I've been :sex:-ing every day since Friday, and hoping to squeeze a few more in before DB leaves Tuesday :)

I have a good feeling about this month, for lots of us!


----------



## Zaney

Lozlizlou said:


> View attachment 250248
> 
> 
> I only have access to a few on this PC... Sorry its a bit pants!:coffee:
> 
> This has cheered me up about the lack of AF! :happydance:

thats lovely :) x


----------



## FragileDoll

Grrrrr - I feel an odd one out here. Someone please get me on some wall paints?


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah I am losing hope but it's all good. My time will come someday....


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Grrrrr - I feel an odd one out here. Someone please get me on some wall paints?

lol what do you mean?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you all of you doing? im doing great. well I have a picture of my engagement ring and then my engagement ring with my wedding band i just bought last night for my big day. We are going to get another wedding band the same as my one and put it on the other side as well. We are going to have them stuck together so when I take my ring off all three will be connected to it
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/Photo08071228_1.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/rengagementandweddingband.jpg


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm losing my hopes now. No BD today no BFP?! grrrrrr I have some stored inside if they are still alive or died killing each other to get my eggy first.


----------



## Jemma0717

That's beautiful Lacey, I love the cut!


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> How are you all of you doing? im doing great. well I have a picture of my engagement ring and then my engagement ring with my wedding band i just bought last night for my big day. We are going to get another wedding band the same as my one and put it on the other side as well. We are going to have them stuck together so when I take my ring off all three will be connected to it
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/Photo08071228_1.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/rengagementandweddingband.jpg

Gorgeous!! I love them :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Wanted to paint my hair - to be a blond too. :blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

Lacey - doing great. That's a lovely ring!


----------



## JBear85

No one should be counting themselves out too soon this month ladies -- think positively!!!

:dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Wanted to paint my hair - to be a blond too. :blush:

:rofl: You are so funny! Everyone else has dark hair!


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> No one should be counting themselves out too soon this month ladies -- think positively!!!
> 
> :dust:

Trying :)


----------



## JBear85

Being blonde doesn't come naturally to me... hahaha it costs BIG bucks! :p


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Being blonde doesn't come naturally to me... hahaha it costs BIG bucks! :p

Same...I was blonde and now that I am getting older it's getting a lot darker so I have to pay to get it done!


----------



## FragileDoll

Trying to be positive - but why this negative nancy keeps on knocking my darn door. If she does again Im gonna piss on her face and and check the stick for my 2 lines. :rofl:


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Being blonde doesn't come naturally to me... hahaha it costs BIG bucks! :p
> 
> Same...I was blonde and now that I am getting older it's getting a lot darker so I have to pay to get it done!Click to expand...

Same here!!! It looks natural, but it's definitely not!! LOL


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Trying to be positive - but why this negative nancy keeps on knocking my darn door. If she does again Im gonna piss on her face and and check the stick for my 2 lines. :rofl:

:haha::rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

:headspin: :headspin: :headspin:


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm ready to start my own journal. Will see ya ladies in a few minutes let me finish writing my story there. :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

I WILL be using this when I am pregnant

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/Pregcastle.gif
https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/Sweetthingsani.gif


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> I WILL be using this when I am pregnant
> 
> https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/Pregcastle.gif
> https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/Sweetthingsani.gif

LOVE those!! Adorable! :D


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah - I love them too.


----------



## FragileDoll

On a positive note - Tiff knows deep inside this is her month. :happydance:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> On a positive note - Tiff knows deep inside this is her month. :happydance:

Agreed!!


----------



## Lozlizlou

\\:D/\\:D/Lacey - Lovely rings!!!

Ana - I want to see a pic of your hair.. i think dark hair can be super sultry!

Jbear and jemma - Its about £60 every 7 weeks for my hair to be cut and highlighted. Dunno how much is it in canada or USA?! :kiss:


----------



## Jemma0717

So lastnight was interesting and will you ladies tell me if I still have a chance? :(

As you know, I don't know when I O so I might not have yet....I think I am supposed to tomorrow or Wednesday. Anyways, earlier lastnight I really wanted to DTD but DH was sleeping so I thought I would start to fool around...well one thing led to another and I ended up doing a little sucky....and well...he went too fast. Shit. Not what I wanted. I was sad/mad but oh well. Later on....about 5 hours later, DH was awake again and he actually wanted to DTD and I was thinking...no point, I already took all your :spermy: but thought, hell, it won't hurt. So jumped on him- I didn't have time to insert preseed BUT I did put some on his dick just for some lube- I know you are not supposed to do it like that but can't hurt right? Anyways, DTD and that was that.............

How long go you think it takes for at least a little bit of sperm to re group? Do you think I actually got ALL the sperm from the earlier incident? I still have a chance right? Oh man I am kinnda sad


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> On a positive note - Tiff knows deep inside this is her month. :happydance:

Maybe :kiss:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Thank you very much ladies. He is a keeper. also feel free to stalk my journal and Ana let me know when you journal is ready. I got a few errands to run and I should be good


----------



## JBear85

I'm kinda wondering the same thing! We were fooling around and DB did a little oral on me, which made me afraid because of the whole saliva screwing up your chances thing.... then he finished twice in one BD session - I don't know if that's good or bad?

Tiff, I would say anything is better than nothing at all, right?


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> I'm kinda wondering the same thing! We were fooling around and DB did a little oral on me, which made me afraid because of the whole saliva screwing up your chances thing.... then he finished twice in one BD session - I don't know if that's good or bad?
> 
> Tiff, I would say anything is better than nothing at all, right?

Yeah that's what I was thinking. I wanted to google but I have....a Love/Hate relationship with google right now


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> I'm kinda wondering the same thing! We were fooling around and DB did a little oral on me, which made me afraid because of the whole saliva screwing up your chances thing.... then he finished twice in one BD session - I don't know if that's good or bad?
> 
> Tiff, I would say anything is better than nothing at all, right?
> 
> Yeah that's what I was thinking. I wanted to google but I have....a Love/Hate relationship with google right nowClick to expand...

Me too!!! The company I work for is having major issues with Google and anti-trust right now, so I try to avoid them as much as possible.


----------



## Zaney

we r all worried about same issues here....we did the DTD ....BD lol....i think i ov has past so im here just waiting lmao...im not symptom spotting but i can feel ongoings in my boby right now its hard not to lmao......but too early for anything!!! i assume lol....ooooh the bloody 2ww ffs hahahahaha


----------



## Jemma0717

FFS!!! hahha I just love it. I wanna talk like you Zara!


----------



## Zaney

i just had 2 say it i aint holding back now....saying how it is......kinel!!! thats another for ya tiff...lmao


----------



## Lozlizlou

Hey you guys...

Owt is better than nowt.... and i recon its nice for the blokes to do something a bit different so they dont feel its always about 1 thing! 

x x :happydance:


----------



## Jemma0717

haha what's Kinel?


----------



## Jemma0717

I reckon.....can I move to UK?!! Please?!


----------



## Jemma0717

Blokes


----------



## Jemma0717

Make fun of us. What do we say funny?


----------



## Lozlizlou

I know DH knows it when im sniff sniffing around... lol :)


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> I reckon.....can I move to UK?!! Please?!


come stay with meeeeeeeee haha....and kinel!! is a shortend fuc-kinel i wont say the full bit ooooh i will fuck in hell....and i know u love that 1 too x


----------



## Lozlizlou

Is blokes funny?!!!

I dont get it!!! I havent seen owt funny on here yet. but ill let ya know when i do x x x


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Make fun of us. What do we say funny?

frikin awesome is 1 of urs thats funny lol.....we just say nice, sweet....or if ya a rock chick i supopse they would just say awesome! or random....


----------



## JBear85

I love it! I've always been obsessed with Brit, Aussie and Kiwi slang for some reason haha


----------



## Zaney

excuse my typos lol


----------



## Jemma0717

hahha [email protected] Love it! Yes, I will come stay with you! Oh how I wish I could travel out of the damn US. 

Nothing we say is funny?! We are boring


----------



## Lozlizlou

Where u from Zaney x x x


----------



## Jemma0717

Yes, I always say fricken awesome, sweet, cool. I love fricken (fuckin)


----------



## Zaney

im from essex....u lou?


----------



## Jemma0717

Call me immature but I always chucked at "es*sex*" :haha:


----------



## Zaney

hahaha essex has such a bad name.....but im a good egg :)


----------



## Zaney

soz about change of subject but any1 here use a r4 card for a ds??


----------



## Jemma0717

I also love "soz" hehe

Nope, have not. Don't even know what that is?


----------



## Lozlizlou

Jemma0717 said:


> Call me immature but I always chucked at "es*sex*" :haha:

How'd u feel for me i live in sussex! :dohh:


----------



## Jemma0717

WTH is with their names? Essex and Sussex? Wow...lots of dirty minds :haha:


----------



## Lozlizlou

No where is that far away really. my family are from the north and it takes max 5 hours to get there. I recon Essex is about an hour away. Dirty names = Dirty devils! x


----------



## Zaney

its o ill look up what i need more online about card lol


----------



## Lozlizlou

Zaney said:


> its o ill look up what i need more online about card lol

soz. I do have 1 but DH is a web designer so he sorts. Dont knwo about technicality. :cry:


----------



## Zaney

Lozlizlou said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> its o ill look up what i need more online about card lol
> 
> soz. I do have 1 but DH is a web designer so he sorts. Dont knwo about technicality. :cry:Click to expand...


yeah i got 1 and use it for my ds to add games on....and just raided my hubbys media items to get a micro sd card lmao...he sells all media stuff to as well as webdesign.....comes in handy :) also nabbed a few ds pens from him too haha


----------



## Lozlizlou

:hugs:Right nearly home time so i'll catch up soon.:happydance:

Signing off chicks

x x x


----------



## Zaney

laters tc :) x


----------



## JBear85

Be honest girls - what do you think my chances are BD'ing every day for the 5 days leading up to my (projected) O day, but not on the ACTUAL day? 

I'm hopeful, but nervous that it isn't enough...


----------



## Zaney

JBear85 said:


> Be honest girls - what do you think my chances are BD'ing every day for the 5 days leading up to my (projected) O day, but not on the ACTUAL day?
> 
> I'm hopeful, but nervous that it isn't enough...

id say thats enough and its more than what i managed to do lol i also read that on the day its hard as the sperm have to get 2 the egg etc....and egg and there long so best to be there b4 and on the day or after id say.....


----------



## pip squeek

Hey girls

How are you all?

Zara your kids are so cute. Ohh I have a couple of friends who live in Essex (Springfield) I come over about 3 times a year.

Morning tiff hope you got some bedding in last night


----------



## Zaney

all good how r u?? and that isnt far from me :)

and just gotta say this and hope some1 has answers lol.........why am i leaking so much below lol...what does it mean im sure ive never felt it 2 the extent i am now....does any1 else get this *after *ov???


----------



## pip squeek

Ahh tiff iv accepted you on face book


----------



## pip squeek

I dint get anything like that after ov I just get it arround my ov day and then it goes.

Do you know when you ovulated?


----------



## JBear85

I never really know or notice when I O, I just base it off of my iPhone app :p


----------



## Zaney

from my cycle ticker thing i put the estimated days in...but ov cramps started around thursday had alot of clear stretchy cm about friday.....and im sure i ov then.....then 2day i been sitting here trying to ignore it but feels like im leaking haha i did check and there is no white or stretchy cm just really wet like water....i really dont remember having this....


----------



## JBear85

Are we fb friending now?


----------



## Zaney

only things i can find - 


The peak fertile day is the last day of wet vaginal sensation or the presence of egg-white like cervical fluid.

After ovulation, the cervical fluid will dry up or become creamy. This is due to the progesterone which warms the body. As the body gets ready to start another menstrual cycle the fluid usually becomes wet again, almost mimicking the egg-white like fluid. However, if you are pregnant, the cervical fluid becomes creamy - IÂve even heard some women say it becomes more yellow in color, too. Pregnant women produce a lot of cervical fluid. But the presence or absence of fluid does not determine pregnancy.

so is possibly normal i think???


----------



## Jemma0717

Sure! Find me on FB :) https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002401400112


----------



## Jemma0717

I am still a waterfall down there....it's never ending :(


----------



## Zaney

is that cos of the preseed stuff tho?


----------



## kytti

https://www.facebook.com/kytti my FB, just don't mention TTC on my wall because no one knows about #2 yet. That'd be way too much to explain if this doesn't end good.


----------



## Jemma0717

I don't think so.


----------



## JBear85

Added Tiff :)


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kytti my fb, just don't mention ttc on my wall because no one knows about #2 yet. That'd be way too much to explain if this doesn't end good.

same here. No one knows. No baby talk on fb. You read this ladies? If so, please "thank" it


----------



## Zaney

maybe its the semen coming out from last few days???? 2 days after tho is that possible?? hmmmm ill just see how it goes...go with the flow lol


----------



## JBear85

Yeah same here... TTC is a secret from everyone but our closest friends, because I'm superstitious :)


----------



## Jemma0717

You are so pretty jen!


----------



## JBear85

Aww thanks :) A bunch of pretty ladies we are ... we're going to make some cute babies!! :D


----------



## kytti

JBear85 said:


> Aww thanks :) A bunch of pretty ladies we are ... we're going to make some cute babies!! :D

I agree. :)


----------



## Jemma0717

YAY! I love matching faces with who we talk to :) Kytti...I just love yours husbands name.

You are so pretty...don't mean to sound weird but you have beautiful BLUE eyes!!


----------



## kytti

Jemma0717 said:


> YAY! I love matching faces with who we talk to :) Kytti...I just love yours husbands name.
> 
> You are so pretty...don't mean to sound weird but you have beautiful BLUE eyes!!

:blush: Thanks!


----------



## JBear85

You both have gorgeous blue eyes!! I'm a greenie myself, but I've always loved blue eyes :)


----------



## kytti

My husband has brown eyes so I was pretty excited when my daughter got my blue eyes!! Usually the male dominates the eye color in little babies!


----------



## Jemma0717

I have such small eyes that it's hard to see my blue eyes but it's all good. I know they're there!


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> I love it! I've always been obsessed with Brit, Aussie and Kiwi slang for some reason haha




Jemma0717 said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/kytti my fb, just don't mention ttc on my wall because no one knows about #2 yet. That'd be way too much to explain if this doesn't end good.
> 
> same here. No one knows. No baby talk on fb. You read this ladies? If so, please "thank" itClick to expand...

Me too girls no one knows


----------



## FragileDoll

Made my journal - made my journal. :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh need to catch up with the posts - be right back!


----------



## FragileDoll

Lozlizlou said:


> \\:D/\\:D/Lacey - Lovely rings!!!
> 
> Ana - I want to see a pic of your hair.. i think dark hair can be super sultry!
> 
> Jbear and jemma - Its about £60 every 7 weeks for my hair to be cut and highlighted. Dunno how much is it in canada or USA?! :kiss:

Loz - I posted some in the previous posts!


----------



## Zaney

i sent request Andrea and tiff...i diont knwo where other links r for the rest of u atm...still looking down list haha x


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah noooooo baby and coochie talk on any profile please - thanks if you agree and thanks if you can't refrain yourself by coochie talking at the same time.


----------



## FragileDoll

Sent ya a friend request, Kytti. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Zara. :growlmad:


----------



## JBear85

https://www.facebook.com/jen.moreau1 

That's mine!


----------



## Zaney

sent to ana andsammi too.....so who else is adding on there?


----------



## Jemma0717

I think I got you all


----------



## FragileDoll

Here mine, add me or else you know I can get PMS. 

https://www.facebook.com/Khushi.Khoti


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Zara. :growlmad:

what???? :(


----------



## FragileDoll

I made that face seeing your post in the previous page that you can't find others and you didn't added me earlier. :hugs: :haha:


----------



## Zaney

sorry didnt get that far lol....but got ya now :) x


----------



## FragileDoll

Why can't I BD tonight. :gun: :gun: I hope I'm not Ov today! :wacko:


----------



## pip squeek

Think iv got everyone


----------



## Jemma0717

This is soooo random but this is for Emily...who isn't on. 

"You can call me Jemma if you want to" hehhehe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54sZ8TFFAmY


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> This is soooo random but this is for Emily...who isn't on.
> 
> "You can call me Jemma if you want to" hehhehe
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54sZ8TFFAmY

SO cute!! I also love your "rawrr" blinkie - DB says that all the time! :)


----------



## Jemma0717

lol I know I HAD TO HAVE it!!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Haha - DH loves it too when I say that to him. Like we are arguing, he says something I don't fancy and I'm like RAWR - he says RAWR too. :rofl:


----------



## Zaney

adding random stuff now...\ny1 seen this movie or remember it pmsl just made me think of it..........hahahahaha

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65BV5dXXxzM&feature=related


----------



## Jemma0717

Blonde moment. Whats PMSL again?


----------



## Jemma0717

I have kinda watched that movie...i wanna watch it now!


----------



## Jemma0717

OMG Zara hahaha is that really how it works??!!!

Gawd I am sucha blonde


----------



## kytti

PMSL = pissed my self laughing!


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> PMSL = pissed my self laughing!

Oh yeah :dohh:


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> PMSL = pissed my self laughing!
> 
> Oh yeah :dohh:Click to expand...

LOL that smiley is too funny!


----------



## kytti

Is it Wednesday yet!? :pop:


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kytti said:
> 
> 
> PMSL = pissed my self laughing!
> 
> Oh yeah :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL that smiley is too funny!Click to expand...

I know i love it!


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> Is it Wednesday yet!? :pop:

2 more days! :happydance:


----------



## Zaney

pissing my self laughing either 1 .....but i didnt literally i swear.....but it bloody feels it haha


----------



## Zaney

hmmmmm cant decide....hubby said choose take away or meal in restaurant/pub.....hmmmmmmm


----------



## Jemma0717

hahahah :rofl: 

Hey does anyone have the links for the pages we were using yesterday for the emoticons? I have them bookmarked on my other computer but not here


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> hmmmmm cant decide....hubby said choose take away or meal in restaurant/pub.....hmmmmmmm

Take away= take out??


----------



## FragileDoll

Till I Ov? according to my ticker I'm Ov on Wednesday. What are you waiting for on that day?


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Till I Ov? according to my ticker I'm Ov on Wednesday. What are you waiting for on that day?

Her blood tests silly!!! :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

Erm, no Tiff.


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh yay - :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

The links to the emoticons are somewhere in the posts behind - but not a good idea to go back and check cause you'll probably be lost in the thread. :haha:


----------



## JBear85

I'd go for take out if I were you - I'm craving a lazy meal in now that I'm stuck in the office :(


----------



## FragileDoll

Take away = parcel, get the food at home then eat.


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> The links to the emoticons are somewhere in the posts behind - but not a good idea to go back and check cause you'll probably be lost in the thread. :haha:

Yeah thats why I asked hahah and this thread is moving too fast right now to stop and look :haha:


----------



## pip squeek

Oh takeaway yummy


----------



## FragileDoll

DH and I always take away. We are too lazy to get dressed, sit in a restaurant and eat. We just go sit in a car whatever we are wearing, order, take away and eat.


----------



## Jemma0717

I still am not sure if I understand what it is but it's all good. Is it like Americas Fast Food?


----------



## FragileDoll

I agree - I just went to update the blinkies on the main page for only 10 minutes and there were 10 pages to read lol.

Same happened just now when I was writing my journal - there were lots to catch up with.


----------



## FragileDoll

Bump!


----------



## FragileDoll

The best way to go through the pages on the thread is when everyone is asleep. :blush:


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah but that's all different times haha


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah and that's impossible. :rofl:


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> hmmmmm cant decide....hubby said choose take away or meal in restaurant/pub.....hmmmmmmm
> 
> Take away= take out??Click to expand...

yep lol


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> I still am not sure if I understand what it is but it's all good. Is it like Americas Fast Food?

basically i have menus u choose what ya want call em and they bring it to ya door....like kebab places or chinese places or indian places etc...


----------



## Zaney

its moving fast give me a sec i have them both tiff.....


----------



## Zaney

https://www.pic4ever.com/index-9.htm

and the 1s i used and i gave ya last night also....>>>

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/categorie3-Signs.html

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Winks/ok-wink.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

I prefer take away. What are you ordering? did you decide yet?


----------



## Jemma0717

Thanks Zara!


----------



## JBear85

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Babies/dancing-baby.jpg

These are amazing!! haha


----------



## Jemma0717

hahaha love it!


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> I prefer take away. What are you ordering? did you decide yet?


na not yet.....dunno what 2 wear blah lol.....if we get take away it will probs be chinese haha


----------



## FragileDoll

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Thanks Zara!

your welcome x


----------



## FragileDoll

I like chinese - DH doesn't. He is too picky when it comes on food.


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh!!! that took me like 30 minutes to catch up!! lol 

Ana I am so on the same boat - with OH's being really fussy with food!!! 
My OH loves and I mean LOVES burgers!!! no salad, no sauce!! 
He hates most foods including chinese and indian food! I love them!! but too many calories at the mo - I'm still trying to loose a bit more weight!


----------



## Jemma0717

Who Posted?

Total Posts: 3,207

User Name Posts

*FragileDoll 779
Jemma0717 687*
Zaney 361
kytti 289
emilyanne 257
skweek35 206
pip squeek 148
butterworth 135
purplelilly 125
JBear85 105
Lozlizlou 24
trying2becalm 23
Pnutsprincess 21
apple25 19
LaineB 16
FitzBaby 6
Rachie Rach 3
MarineLady 3


----------



## Jemma0717

Ladies...ur slackin


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> I like chinese - DH doesn't. He is too picky when it comes on food.

same as my hubby then...he likes chinese i dont mind it but i prefer indian but he dont like that haha....but looks like we r going out for dinner....i have my LO too....i know its half 6 but gonna walk through the park 2 get there and let her feed the ducks at same time....so ill speak 2 u all soon when i get back :) xx


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Ladies...ur slackin

LOL I'll work on it!


----------



## Jemma0717

Lol I am just kidding. I think I just have too much time on my hands...look at Ana and I. Just joined in July and already have more posts in general than anyone hahah


----------



## JBear85

Yeah I'm only on through the day when I'm at work, or if I'm working at home... so it always leaves me with lots of catching up to do!! :)


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, I had better go for now - dinner at the parentals tonight! time to show them my ring!! 
Mom is so going to do her nut with this one - can I handle it - we will have to wait and see. 
Wish me luck - I know I am going to need it !!


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> Hey ladies, I had better go for now - dinner at the parentals tonight! time to show them my ring!!
> Mom is so going to do her nut with this one - can I handle it - we will have to wait and see.
> Wish me luck - I know I am going to need it !!

Good luck!! Have fun! :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh have fun Zara. :hugs:


----------



## pip squeek

My god we are slaking ain't we lol

Oh my dh is fussy with food too he won't eat veg or salad it dies my head in the only takeaway he likes is curry


----------



## Jemma0717

Ana you mean Carla? :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff because this is my favorite timepass. I do not have anything else to do the whole dang day - we do not go for outing, dinner and all. Always at home and it's not possible to survive at home at the time without a good leisure. :D


----------



## Jemma0717

It's 12:41pm here and I havent even had breakfast....i should eat


----------



## FragileDoll

Nah - Tiff I meant Zara there lol. 

Have a great day, Carla. Hope you have fun. 

Now you can say Carla, Tiff. :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Stop starving yourself and eat!


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh Ok, guess I am lost. What's new hahaha

I should eat...hmmm


----------



## FragileDoll

Good.


----------



## JBear85

Aww DB's not used to being home through the week (he's on leave til Wed.) -- he made me a little lunch to take to the office and it was the cutest :) Love him!


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww that's cute!


----------



## JBear85

It was cute... everything in little sandwich bags, and I even got a cupcake :) AND roses on Saturday for no reason :) Finding out that he's leaving Oct. 8th for 14 weeks of training has made him so much more affectionate, and so much more into TTC!


----------



## FragileDoll

Those precious moments - means a lot!


----------



## Jemma0717

What is everyone up to? https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-014.gif


----------



## JBear85

Eating a cupcake :) You?


----------



## Jemma0717

Eating noodles https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Food/eating-spaghettis-18.gif bored


----------



## FragileDoll

Here - feeling crappy. Just like you were the other night.


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh no! Because of no BD?


----------



## JBear85

Bahaha that emoticon made me laugh!! It's such a quiet day at work and on here ... might have to watch some online tv or something soon!


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm having a cupcake too.


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah - no BD for me today. :dohh: I'm CD14 - praying that I do not Ov today or :gun:


----------



## FragileDoll

So I'm sure I'll be on a TTC break after this cycle. What about ya ladies?


----------



## JBear85

Cupcakes make everything better! :haha: 

I'm not able to BD on the day I'm supposed to Ov this month either :( I'm hoping the 5 days leading up will be enough.


----------



## JBear85

I'm going to stick with it until the DB leaves in Oct. Then I'll be on a break whether I like it or not until at least Christmas time. If I'm not preggo by the time he's back in Feb., we'll be back full on then for sure!


----------



## Jemma0717

IDK....I really shouldn't be TTC after this month but if I stop, I won't be able to start again for awhile and it's for work purposes. Honestly, no time is a good time for me...at least for another 2 years


----------



## FragileDoll

We'll be waiting to TTC till Dec or Jan. Oh crap - I don't like the waiting game anymore. TTC is frustrating process. :wacko:


----------



## JBear85

It really is! I don't know how some women do it for literally years... a few months and I'm super anxious! 

I have this weird feeling though, that something might happen soon just because DB SO wants it now.

Before it was kinda "let's have a baby"... now he constantly wants to try when he knows I'm fertile, etc. I feel like having him totally on board might somehow make a difference, even though I know that's totally irrational lol.


----------



## Jemma0717

Jen I wish my DH was like that!


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh I wish that too. DH keep saying it will happen it will happen - OH YEAH?? ATLEAST DROP SOME OF YOUR SPERMS IN THERE FIRST. You cant get pregnant by just talking.


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Jen I wish my DH was like that!

I know, I feel so lucky. 

It will happen for you - I know it will. Mine always flip flopped for the longest time, and just lately he's been so all for it. I don't know what happened, but I'm not questioning it!


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Oh I wish that too. DH keep saying it will happen it will happen - OH YEAH?? ATLEAST DROP SOME OF YOUR SPERMS IN THERE FIRST. You cant get pregnant by just talking.

Hahaha sounds like you need to put your foot down!!:haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Men are unpredictable.


----------



## JBear85

It's so true - I always say they're worse than women, they just won't admit it!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hahaha - it's against their ego. The accepting thingy!


----------



## JBear85

Ana, I was away from the thread all weekend - where did those adorable blinkies in your sig. come from?


----------



## FragileDoll

I searched for them. Also updated some on the main page of the thread so that you'll can take away whatever blinkie ya want. Check the first page!


----------



## FragileDoll

Also, gave the link to my photobucket album - where you can get the blinkie img code and put them in your siggies.


----------



## JBear85

Awesome! Thanks so much :)


----------



## FragileDoll

You're welcome hun. I'll be updating them whenever I find some new cool blinkies though. So you ladies get more choices to go with.


----------



## JBear85

I love them all! Keeps things from getting boring! :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Ditto! this is yet another timepass I've found to get through with this TWW.


----------



## FragileDoll

Okay - I'm off to bed. It's 12:06 am in here - quite early for me. Let's say I'm more sleepy cause no BDing tonight - grrrrrrrr

See ya'll later.


----------



## JBear85

Have a good night Ana!! Sweet dreams :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodnight Ana!!

You have people thinking I am psychic :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pip squeek

Hey gals 

Just catching up.

Yeah I'm lucky too dh is totally on board bedding every 2 days and not even in my fertile period yet. He is worse than me ha ha


----------



## pip squeek

Good night ana


----------



## pip squeek

What time is it over there tiff?


----------



## Jemma0717

It's 3:13pm :)


----------



## pip squeek

Ahh so we are like 6 hrs ahead


----------



## Jemma0717

Yes you are!


----------



## JBear85

It's 4:18 here.... can't wait til' 6 when I can go home and (hopefully) make a baby! haha


----------



## pip squeek

I'd love to move to the usa


----------



## Jemma0717

Today is my relax day https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-candy-035.gif


----------



## Jemma0717

pip squeek said:


> I'd love to move to the usa

really?? Why?


----------



## emilyanne

*hi ladies  so many pages today lol.... dont think Im going back to read sooooo much lol! how is everyone today?*


----------



## JBear85

It's just been random chatter today anyhow - nothing too important! I'm well, looking forward to being finished work in a few hours. How are you?


----------



## pip squeek

Oh we came traveling over there last year I was actually pregnant. 

I thaught it was amazing


----------



## Jemma0717

pip squeek said:


> Oh we came traveling over there last year I was actually pregnant.
> 
> I thaught it was amazing

hmm...interesting. Not where I live. lol


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> It's 4:18 here.... can't wait til' 6 when I can go home and (hopefully) make a baby! haha

Oh are you at work? I had a day off today it's my bed time in about an hour lol


----------



## emilyanne

*Im ok JBear85, my DB isnt to well though.... Hes having a migrain.... *


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> It's 4:18 here.... can't wait til' 6 when I can go home and (hopefully) make a baby! haha
> 
> Oh are you at work? I had a day off today it's my bed time in about an hour lolClick to expand...

I could use my bed right about now too!! It's early, but I was sick all day yesterday after a wedding on Saturday... I've got some sleep to catch up on!


----------



## JBear85

emilyanne said:


> *Im ok JBear85, my DB isnt to well though.... Hes having a migrain.... *

Oh they're terrible! Hope he's feeling better soon!

I get one every month with AF ... as if it isn't bad enough already! 
:witch:


----------



## pip squeek

Jemma0717 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Oh we came traveling over there last year I was actually pregnant.
> 
> I thaught it was amazing
> 
> hmm...interesting. Not where I live. lolClick to expand...

Oh we went to San fran, LA I dint like it there tho, yosemitie park, grand canyon and Vegas oh it's better than the uk


----------



## pip squeek

Hi Emily


----------



## emilyanne

JBear85 said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Im ok JBear85, my DB isnt to well though.... Hes having a migrain.... *
> 
> Oh they're terrible! Hope he's feeling better soon!
> 
> I get one every month with AF ... as if it isn't bad enough already!
> :witch:Click to expand...

*I always get them off and on, but Ive never seen any quiet as bad as he gets.... He ends up light sensitive, being sick, he cant talk or understand someone talking to him and goes numb down one side of his body..... The doctors want to do checks on him but its a nightmare to get him to do anything....  *


----------



## emilyanne

pip squeek said:


> Hi Emily

*Hi hunnie  how are you today? *


----------



## Jemma0717

Yes, Vegas is fun!! Nevada, Arizona, and Cali are nice. I am up in boring Minnesota


----------



## JBear85

emilyanne said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Im ok JBear85, my DB isnt to well though.... Hes having a migrain.... *
> 
> Oh they're terrible! Hope he's feeling better soon!
> 
> I get one every month with AF ... as if it isn't bad enough already!
> :witch:Click to expand...
> 
> *I always get them off and on, but Ive never seen any quiet as bad as he gets.... He ends up light sensitive, being sick, he cant talk or understand someone talking to him and goes numb down one side of his body..... The doctors want to do checks on him but its a nightmare to get him to do anything....  *Click to expand...

That sounds like my Mom - she has injections to give herself when hers get like that. Mine are just light and smell sensitive, and nausea. They're definitely scary!!

He needs to get that checked for sure! He'd be much better off in the long run :)


----------



## emilyanne

JBear85 said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Im ok JBear85, my DB isnt to well though.... Hes having a migrain.... *
> 
> Oh they're terrible! Hope he's feeling better soon!
> 
> I get one every month with AF ... as if it isn't bad enough already!
> :witch:Click to expand...
> 
> *I always get them off and on, but Ive never seen any quiet as bad as he gets.... He ends up light sensitive, being sick, he cant talk or understand someone talking to him and goes numb down one side of his body..... The doctors want to do checks on him but its a nightmare to get him to do anything....  *Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like my Mom - she has injections to give herself when hers get like that. Mine are just light and smell sensitive, and nausea. They're definitely scary!!
> 
> He needs to get that checked for sure! He'd be much better off in the long run :)Click to expand...

*I know hun, it really scares me when he gets like this.....  but its almost impossible to get him to go to the doctors.... *


----------



## pip squeek

emilyanne said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Hi Emily
> 
> *Hi hunnie  how are you today? *Click to expand...

I'm good thanks very tired tho ds woke up at half 5 this morning


----------



## emilyanne

pip squeek said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Hi Emily
> 
> *Hi hunnie  how are you today? *Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good thanks very tired tho ds woke up at half 5 this morningClick to expand...

*Bless you hun  We have DB mother coming over tomorrow so going to need to try for an early night tonight lol, thats never an easy task for me though lol *


----------



## pip squeek

emilyanne said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Hi Emily
> 
> *Hi hunnie  how are you today? *Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good thanks very tired tho ds woke up at half 5 this morningClick to expand...
> 
> *Bless you hun  We have DB mother coming over tomorrow so going to need to try for an early night tonight lol, thats never an easy task for me though lol *Click to expand...

Lol are you not sleeping very well? Oh I love my sleep


----------



## emilyanne

*pip squeek, I dont sleep very well at all, its always been hard for me to sleep.... between headaches, back pain and just stress and worry I just struggle..... Ive been like this since I was little though..... its just normal now.... *:shrug:


----------



## pip squeek

emilyanne said:


> *pip squeek, I dont sleep very well at all, its always been hard for me to sleep.... between headaches, back pain and just stress and worry I just struggle..... Ive been like this since I was little though..... its just normal now.... *:shrug:

God don't know how you manage. Well one good thing about it when you have a little person guess the lack of sleep won't get you too much


----------



## JBear85

Hmmm ... cramping CD 14 -- you think that means I Ov today, or soon?


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Hmmm ... cramping CD 14 -- you think that means I Ov today, or soon?

I think it means Ov..........not sure tho. I'm dumb with this stuff


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> Hmmm ... cramping CD 14 -- you think that means I Ov today, or soon?

Ohh that's a good sign I get cramping arround ov


----------



## emilyanne

pip squeek said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *pip squeek, I dont sleep very well at all, its always been hard for me to sleep.... between headaches, back pain and just stress and worry I just struggle..... Ive been like this since I was little though..... its just normal now.... *:shrug:
> 
> God don't know how you manage. Well one good thing about it when you have a little person guess the lack of sleep won't get you too muchClick to expand...

*Lol, Im hoping when that day comes it might help me sleep more lol *


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm ... cramping CD 14 -- you think that means I Ov today, or soon?
> 
> Ohh that's a good sign I get cramping arround ovClick to expand...

Eeks I didn't think I would for a few more days... this is a GOOD thing, as DB leaves tomorrow morning until Friday! :D


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm ... cramping CD 14 -- you think that means I Ov today, or soon?
> 
> I think it means Ov..........not sure tho. I'm dumb with this stuffClick to expand...

Haha so am I! I've learned so much since I've been on here! :)


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm ... cramping CD 14 -- you think that means I Ov today, or soon?
> 
> I think it means Ov..........not sure tho. I'm dumb with this stuffClick to expand...
> 
> Haha so am I! I've learned so much since I've been on here! :)Click to expand...

Me too! But I still get confused with the overload of info. I don't go into the TTC and TWW section anymore though. I pissed me off too much


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm ... cramping CD 14 -- you think that means I Ov today, or soon?
> 
> I think it means Ov..........not sure tho. I'm dumb with this stuffClick to expand...
> 
> Haha so am I! I've learned so much since I've been on here! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! But I still get confused with the overload of info. I don't go into the TTC and TWW section anymore though. I pissed me off too muchClick to expand...

Yeah our threads keep me busy enough, I stick to those! Plus I don't want to put a ton of pressure on myself, we've only just started trying!


----------



## kytti

So Tiff.... since you are a_ little_ psychic................. you said the other day you really think I will end up OK. If it turns out you are right, you know it's only going to add to your psychic abilities right!? :haha:


----------



## JBear85

LOL I was stalking your journal Tiff, and I LOL'ed when I read the second last post about your psychic abilities! Haha you're going to be famous on bnb :haha:


----------



## pip squeek

Oh gosh get bedding. Do you check cm?


----------



## JBear85

No I don't even know what I would look for! We've been BD'ing every day since Friday, and will again tonight for sure... I'm thinking that's got to be a good thing though, right?


----------



## Jemma0717

I know! I read that and laughed so hard and thought "oh shit" I am sooo far from being psychic.


----------



## kytti

Well, I sure hope you are right about me.. in any case!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> I know! I read that and laughed so hard and thought "oh shit" I am sooo far from being psychic.

Hahaha I think it's awesome - we'll have to see how things pan out with the rest of the list! :haha:


----------



## pip squeek

Oh ho kitty how are you?


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> Well, I sure hope you are right about me.. in any case!

I think everything is going to be great for you too, Andrea!

I have the most positive feelings this month for some reason!


----------



## Jemma0717

Ok kytti will b fine and starting now the list is going to jumble around.......

We shall see


----------



## kytti

Eh, I am OK. Nervous about Wednesday. Super scared for my Thursday results phone call. I almost wish someone else could pose as me and answer the phone to hear my results so I could be prepared before I heard the actual number. Although the tone in my nurse's voice usually gives her away.


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> No I don't even know what I would look for! We've been BD'ing every day since Friday, and will again tonight for sure... I'm thinking that's got to be a good thing though, right?

Surely you have have covered it with that much bedding


----------



## Jemma0717

Ok I am seriously dozing off. Ill be back ladies


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> No I don't even know what I would look for! We've been BD'ing every day since Friday, and will again tonight for sure... I'm thinking that's got to be a good thing though, right?
> 
> Surely you have have covered it with that much beddingClick to expand...

I hope so! We're not taking any chances this cycle haha... DB won't leave me alone! :blush:


----------



## pip squeek

Oh kitty I hope your results are good. I'm sure they will be I will cross everything for you


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> No I don't even know what I would look for! We've been BD'ing every day since Friday, and will again tonight for sure... I'm thinking that's got to be a good thing though, right?
> 
> Surely you have have covered it with that much beddingClick to expand...
> 
> I hope so! We're not taking any chances this cycle haha... DB won't leave me alone! :blush:Click to expand...

He he that's a good thing. You have defo got all your days covered. I hope this is your month


----------



## kytti

My results have to at least be in the hundreds... ideally 300-400+ in order to be considered good news. Thinking about it makes me wanna be sick!


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> No I don't even know what I would look for! We've been BD'ing every day since Friday, and will again tonight for sure... I'm thinking that's got to be a good thing though, right?
> 
> Surely you have have covered it with that much beddingClick to expand...
> 
> I hope so! We're not taking any chances this cycle haha... DB won't leave me alone! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> He he that's a good thing. You have defo got all your days covered. I hope this is your monthClick to expand...

Me too!! :D I'm trying SO hard not to get my hopes up though!


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> My results have to at least be in the hundreds... ideally 300-400+ in order to be considered good news. Thinking about it makes me wanna be sick!

And when do you get your results back? Thursday? Sheesh we need to distract you!!


----------



## kytti

Thursday! Ugh!! And the lab is SO SLOW I probably won't hear back until 1-2pm Thursday, even though I am going in at 10am Wednesday! I am going to ask if they can put a rush order on it, LOL! Really... I can't keep waiting with this kind of anxiety. I mean I am fine right now but come Wednesday afternoon I am going to be verging on a panic attack.


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> Thursday! Ugh!! And the lab is SO SLOW I probably won't hear back until 1-2pm Thursday, even though I am going in at 10am Wednesday! I am going to ask if they can put a rush order on it, LOL! Really... I can't keep waiting with this kind of anxiety. I mean I am fine right now but come Wednesday afternoon I am going to be verging on a panic attack.

I can't even imagine how anxious you must be!! And we won't even be that great of a distraction at this point in our cycles... hmmm trying to think of something to keep you occupied!

You're in my thoughts! FX for you :)


----------



## kytti

You'd think by the THIRD blood test I'd be used to this waiting nonsense, but I'm not.


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> You'd think by the THIRD blood test I'd be used to this waiting nonsense, but I'm not.

I don't think it ever gets any easier, unfortunately, with anything that is wanted so badly :(


----------



## JBear85

Well ladies, I'm outta here until tomorrow morning... I've got some :sex: :sex: :sex: on the agenda (haha) !!

Have a good night everyone :)


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> Sandy, you are beautiful. :hugs:

thank you ana that was my sisters wedding thats why I look so nice, you should see me when I first wake up not so pretty


----------



## Jemma0717

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-198.gif Anybody home?


----------



## butterworth

well ladies I have some girls over to watch our show see ya later. I have some catching up to do lots of pages I've missed


----------



## kytti

The automated answering service from my doctor's office called to remind me about my appointment on Wednesday. Right, like I need a reminder!


----------



## Jemma0717

well hey you may gave forgot! hahaha NOT A PREGO WOMAN!


----------



## emilyanne

*Anybody still about tonight? 
*


----------



## Jemma0717

I am here as always :D


----------



## emilyanne

*Hi jemma  how are you tonight? *


----------



## Jemma0717

Bored lol

Hey we all meant to ask you, do you change your color every time you post or did you find a way to set it that way???


----------



## emilyanne

*Oh, I just click on it every time to get it that way.... why?*


----------



## Jemma0717

We were just wondering because we were all going to write in a different color but then we decided it was too much work for every single post haha guess you just have a lot of patience I couldn't do it each time. I don't think you have ever posted in the normal font/color


----------



## emilyanne

:haha:*LOL I did once but edited it as soon as I noticed lol, I prefer doing it cause it just makes it easier for me to now what post is mine lol *


----------



## Jemma0717

Ohh ok, well makes sense :)


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Ohh ok, well makes sense :)

Tiff those additions to your sig are adorable!! :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Why thank you darling! :flower:


----------



## JBear85

How's your night going?


----------



## JBear85

It's almost 11 here so I'm about to hit the hay but I thought I'd check in - hope all you lovely ladies are having a great day/night :) I'll be around all day tomorrow :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Sorry I have been on and off.

Goodnight Jen!!


----------



## butterworth

just finished reading most of the post I missed, took me almost an hour .This time I'm writing the page # before I sign off so I don't get so lost. I wish I could talk to ya ladies while I'm at work or at least read what I miss but I'm just to busy. I'm off to bed its after 11pm, night all sweat dreams to all the ladies getting ready for bed and have a good morning to the ladies that are getting up in the next few hours.


----------



## pip squeek

Morning girls

How are you all?

Just catching up on what I missed last night


----------



## butterworth

I'm good sammi just getting ready for work


----------



## Zaney

hi all took me ages to catch up...soz didnt get back on last night was nice meal tho and was stuffed and just fell asleep soon after as soon as we got in i had 2 sort my business out as i aint done much for while...as been trying to fit it in and my hubby works full time and basically always on call lol....

but all good hope every1 else is how r yas xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodmorning all!


----------



## Zaney

hows u tiff??

i am dreading the 2ww i cant get it out my head lol i aint thinking too much into it but i know its the 2ww and trying 2 occupy myself so finishing my site for my business x


----------



## Jemma0717

I am good! The 2ww will fly for me as class starts Monday and that will occupy my mind literally 24/7....I am sad to kind of leave here...I won't be on as much. This is going to be such a busy semester for me I am a bit FREAKED about it all


----------



## Zaney

awwww u will be fine :) dont stress....ur gonna be so occupied u wont notice symptoms and then fingers crossed u get a BFP! lol


----------



## Jemma0717

I know...I think I am going to enter the "NTNP" stage.....not intentionally but I know I won't really "try" anymore


----------



## Zaney

hopefully u wont need to try lol....;) but then if ya do then it will be when ya ready and all that ay....if i get disapointed this month im gonna try twice as hard next month but if still nothing wil see what gyn says....but im not getting any younger hahaaha


----------



## JBear85

Morning girls! DB left this morning :( But only until Friday!!


----------



## Zaney

hiya jen.....

what do u all think about psychic readings?? about ttc and pregnancy prediction lol just asking as friend has done a few and she has been told many things that were true and right and now she is asking about when it will happen now.....


----------



## JBear85

Hmmm I'm not sure how I feel about that! My sister and Mom have both had really accurate readings, but I almost think I'm too superstitious to go there. If that makes sense?


----------



## Zaney

yeah i am too....but my mate is doing hers and we said i can do mine at same time and compare lol....

was ur mums and sister about pregnancy?


----------



## JBear85

No theirs were just general, and they never really talked much about it afterwards because they're also really superstitious. It would be good to have some reassurance I suppose, but I would be a nervous wreck haha


----------



## Zaney

haha i am ....cos im hopefull for this month but if she says next yeah or in few month or something id be down for this month i think or next few months lol but then what if she says a month and maybe ill be so hopeful it will happen she could be right or just fluke....cos i believed it so much...

heard some say she was spot on....and 1 said i was told i was pregnant this month and didnt believe it af didnt come and she was...1 said she was wrong said i will be pregnant in january with a girl i was pregnant in january but had a boy....so she was half right lol

price of a box of fags and well least i can say i did it lol


----------



## JBear85

That's true... it's definitely worth it if you think it could help bring you peace of mind, and if nothing else it might be fun! :)


----------



## Zaney

yeah its peace of mind and the fact this women is supposed to be caring from what i have read on other forums and they pay once and u can email her back and she will reply with no charge and will just help ya out or give u a small reading for free x


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello ladies - just dropping in to say HIIIIIIIIIIIIII and I'm off to read the posts I missed last night.


----------



## JBear85

aww well that's sweet of her! If you go you'll definitely have to keep us posted!


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Hello ladies - just dropping in to say HIIIIIIIIIIIIII and I'm off to read the posts I missed last night.

Morning Ana! Don't think you missed too much :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Wish I could go see a psychic! They are way expensive here


----------



## Greens25

Hey ladies!

I am very happy to join this thread! Thanks Fragiledoll! So I will introduce myself...

My name is Lindsay and I am a 26 teacher from Ontario Canada, DH is 28. We have been together for 10 years and married for three. We are high school sweetheart :) First and only love of my life. This is our first month TTC#1 sice going off the pill so my cycle is sort of all over the place. 

Excellent to meet everyone! 

xoxo


----------



## JBear85

They're not too bad here, but it's mostly small town ladies without much of a reputation


----------



## JBear85

Greens25 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I am very happy to join this thread! Thanks Fragiledoll! So I will introduce myself...
> 
> My name is Lindsay and I am a 26 teacher from Ontario Canada, DH is 28. We have been together for 10 years and married for three. We are high school sweetheart :) First and only love of my life. This is our first month TTC#1 sice going off the pill so my cycle is sort of all over the place.
> 
> Excellent to meet everyone!
> 
> xoxo

Welcome Lindsay! I'm 26 and in Ontario too :) All the best to you! xo


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Goodnight Ana!!
> 
> You have people thinking I am psychic :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Don't tell me you have started getting PMs to people asking for their predictions. :rofl:


----------



## Greens25

JBear85,
Where in Ontario??? Small enough of a world that we live close? I grew up in Newmarket and now live in Georgina!


----------



## Jemma0717

Welcome Lindsay!! I am Tiff :flower: TTC #2 NTNP since Sept 2009 and TTC since May 2011. I am 22 and DH is 24 and our LO Landon is 5!


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Goodnight Ana!!
> 
> You have people thinking I am psychic :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Don't tell me you have started getting PMs to people asking for their predictions. :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL read my journal....


----------



## JBear85

Greens25 said:


> JBear85,
> Where in Ontario??? Small enough of a world that we live close? I grew up in Newmarket and now live in Georgina!

I'm in Midland - about 40 minutes north of Barrie!


----------



## JBear85

Hey Tiff, I tried to get a graphic from that site and couldn't get it to work in my sig - any tips?


----------



## Jemma0717

Yes- those codes don't work here sooo I uploaded all them to my photobucket. I can get you the code. Which one do you want?


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Yes- those codes don't work here sooo I uploaded all them to my photobucket. I can get you the code. Which one do you want?

https://www.mommy-layouts.com/mommy-graphics/image/navy/missing-my-sailor.jpg

That would be awesome! :D Thanks so much! xo


----------



## Jemma0717

Here ya go!

IMG]https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/missing-my-sailor.jpg[/IMG]


add a [ at the beginning


----------



## JBear85

Awesome!! Thanks so much :D


----------



## Jemma0717

Cute! I love it!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Greens25 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I am very happy to join this thread! Thanks Fragiledoll! So I will introduce myself...
> 
> My name is Lindsay and I am a 26 teacher from Ontario Canada, DH is 28. We have been together for 10 years and married for three. We are high school sweetheart :) First and only love of my life. This is our first month TTC#1 sice going off the pill so my cycle is sort of all over the place.
> 
> Excellent to meet everyone!
> 
> xoxo

Welcome to the group, Lindsay. These are all great ladies - we are happy to have you as our group member. Will update your name in the member's list on the main page. :hugs:


----------



## JBear85

Thanks! It will apply more when he's gone for 14 weeks straight.... dreading it :(


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good Morning ladies,
How are you all doing? I am doing ok. I am just nervous because I have my job interview with Sears at noon my time. I hate job interviews I always feel like I am put on the spot. Anything exciting going on?


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi Lacey. Nothing too exciting yet. Just all entering our TWW shortly here...if not already

Good luck today, you will do great


----------



## FragileDoll

How have you been ladies?

I'm going through that site too - it's cool.


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> Good Morning ladies,
> How are you all doing? I am doing ok. I am just nervous because I have my job interview with Sears at noon my time. I hate job interviews I always feel like I am put on the spot. Anything exciting going on?

Morning! Just playing with my sig a bit this morning, and a new member (Lindsay).

Good luck today! I'm sure it will go great


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> How have you been ladies?
> 
> I'm going through that site too - it's cool.

Isn't it fun?!


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> How have you been ladies?
> 
> I'm going through that site too - it's cool.

Yeah they have cute stuff huh? Good find, Tiff! :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello, Lacey. Nothing new except for some of them already entered their TWW and some are about to.


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah it's funnnnnnnnn.


----------



## FragileDoll

Agreed, Jen. Great stuff - good job, Tiff.


----------



## JBear85

I basically have entered mine - I've done all I can do for this cycle! FX!


----------



## Greens25

JBear85 said:


> Greens25 said:
> 
> 
> JBear85,
> Where in Ontario??? Small enough of a world that we live close? I grew up in Newmarket and now live in Georgina!
> 
> I'm in Midland - about 40 minutes north of Barrie!Click to expand...

I go through Midland all the time. We have friends who have a cottage in Honey Harbour! We go camping at Six Mile Lake multiple times each year!


----------



## FragileDoll

My internet is being lousy today. :wacko:


----------



## Jemma0717

I am going to keeeeep trying!


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Wish I could go see a psychic! They are way expensive here

this 1 is on ebay pmsl!!!.......and she has a site and i read in forums that she has actually been spot on quite alot or not far off


----------



## Jemma0717

LOL which one is it Zara?


----------



## Zaney

Greens25 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I am very happy to join this thread! Thanks Fragiledoll! So I will introduce myself...
> 
> My name is Lindsay and I am a 26 teacher from Ontario Canada, DH is 28. We have been together for 10 years and married for three. We are high school sweetheart :) First and only love of my life. This is our first month TTC#1 sice going off the pill so my cycle is sort of all over the place.
> 
> Excellent to meet everyone!
> 
> xoxo

nice to meet you Lindsay :) x good luck in ur ttc! x


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm CD15 today - Ov today or tomorrow! Just a day or 2 before the TWW. Gosh - can't wait to see some more BFPs this cycle - actually not only some, but want all of us get our BFPs this cycle. :dust:

:af: :af: :af:


----------



## JBear85

Greens25 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greens25 said:
> 
> 
> JBear85,
> Where in Ontario??? Small enough of a world that we live close? I grew up in Newmarket and now live in Georgina!
> 
> I'm in Midland - about 40 minutes north of Barrie!Click to expand...
> 
> I go through Midland all the time. We have friends who have a cottage in Honey Harbour! We go camping at Six Mile Lake multiple times each year!Click to expand...

Wow that's awesome! Honey Harbour is beautiful, I love it there :D


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Argh, I feel so far behind you guys. I havent even ovulated yet. Maybe because Im so stressed about getting another Effing Job! Still waiting on my fiancee's Decree for his divorce, so we can get married and I am getting mad because he has been divorced for over a month and his lawyer hasnt sent the decree in to be signed. We ponly owe the lawyers office over 2000$, but their not doing their job! Sorry Ladies just a little hot today


----------



## Jemma0717

Lacey not too far behind...I don't think I have ovulated yet either. I am on CD12 only...


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> LOL which one is it Zara?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15064665...286.c0.m270.l1313&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_957wt_1139


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Lacey not too far behind...I don't think I have ovulated yet either. I am on CD12 only...

I'm CD15 and everything says I OV tomorrow, but I had cramping yesterday so I'm hoping I didn't miss my window!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Im just praying and hoping i ovulate soon and Im hoping we can get married soon, so I can get on insurance and be checked out


----------



## FragileDoll

Lacey, there are few ladies who are still waiting to Ov till next week. Sammi, Lindsay and a few others.


----------



## FragileDoll

Hope everything goes as planned for you, Lacey.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Thanks ana, Im trying to stay positive but sometimes it is hard


----------



## Jemma0717

WE ALWAYS stay positive in this thread! hahah riiiiight ladies??? ;)


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> WE ALWAYS stay positive in this thread! hahah riiiiight ladies??? ;)

lol well we definitely TRY!


----------



## FragileDoll

Yup thats what we are here for - be positive all the way no matter what. :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

Yup because I am getting my BFP this month. It will happen. Even if I don't have sex, I am magical ;)


----------



## FragileDoll

Hahaha - epic attitude, Tiff. 

I'm being magical too, this cycle. :rofl:


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Yup because I am getting my BFP this month. It will happen. Even if I don't have sex, I am magical ;)

I seriously think you are. I have a gut feeling I've got another few months to go though


----------



## FragileDoll

Hahaha - epic attitude, Tiff. 

I'm being magical too, this cycle. :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

I just said on FB that I feel like I have a loooong journey ahead of me. BRING IT ON


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh shoot what a crappy day today.


----------



## Jemma0717

I know, I am with you Ana but I am trying to make it a better day


----------



## Jemma0717

ok soooo wtf is going on. I never break out like THIS (excuse my women parts)

https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/2011-08-16110631.jpg


----------



## JBear85

hmm so weird!! and you haven't ovulated yet right?


----------



## Jemma0717

No idea...maybe now. Maybe that's why I am like this? Super weird. I haven't been wearing make up lately either so it can't be that


----------



## JBear85

Makeup was my first guess. Or any new lotions, detergents, perfumes, etc?

That or it could just be where you're at in your cycle ?


----------



## Jemma0717

Nothing new.

Must be where I am at. Yuck!


----------



## JBear85

I hear ya... before AF last month my face was a MESS - at least you can hide that :p

I hate breakouts... makes you feel like crap, huh?


----------



## Jemma0717

Yes, it's so ugly lol


----------



## FragileDoll

I hope it's better tomorrow. I hate being blue.


----------



## FragileDoll

WTF is that Tiff?


----------



## JBear85

What a bunch we are today! 

Here, this made my laugh my butt off last week:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpl5mOAXNl4&feature=player_embedded

:D


----------



## JBear85

ps - I have a cat and I love him, but this is hilarious haha


----------



## FragileDoll

Hahaha - epic. :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> WTF is that Tiff?

I was wondering the same damn thing! Gross!


----------



## Jemma0717

HAHAHHAHAHA love the video!!


----------



## FragileDoll

I have 3 cats. I had one - the other 2 were astray and I gave them home. :hugs: One is an adult and the other was a baby when they came to my doorstep at first - he is big now. My other cat gave a baby a week ago.


----------



## JBear85

I know lol it cracked me up!! Hope it made you ladies laugh!


----------



## FragileDoll

Her baby is full black - it's so hard to look for her in the night. :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

I wish I could have a cat, i really like them. But, my dogs like to look at them like food :shock:


----------



## FragileDoll

Yup - that cracked me up! :rofl:


----------



## JBear85

oh cute! I have a dog who just turned 3, and DB got me my kitten for my birthday in Jan. I'm not a huge cat lover, but they're best friends so I deal haha


----------



## JBear85

LOL my cat weighs more than my dog, so that's definitely not an issue for me Tiff! :p


----------



## Jemma0717

I want a little dog soo bad. I have a white german shepherd and a black lab


----------



## JBear85

Aww I love big dogs too though, they're beautiful! My fb is full of pics of both my furbabies hahaha, if you're up to some creeping :)


----------



## Jemma0717

I will creep! haha


----------



## pip squeek

FragileDoll said:


> Lacey, there are few ladies who are still waiting to Ov till next week. Sammi, Lindsay and a few others.

Yup don't think I will be in my fertile period till Friday


----------



## pip squeek

Afternoon girls just catching up on what iv missed


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm not a cat lover though - but they are nice to be around. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

I like dogs too but I'm kinda fear dogs. :blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

Heya, Sammi. How have you been hun?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ok ladies I will ttyl. I need to get ready for my interview. Enjoy your day and stay positive


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> ok ladies I will ttyl. I need to get ready for my interview. Enjoy your day and stay positive

Good luck!! FX


----------



## pip squeek

Hey I'm good thank you?

Had today off work so took lo to the seaside even tho the weather ain't great.

Think I have caught up now


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh good luck hope everything goes okay


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> Hey I'm good thank you?
> 
> Had today off work so took lo to the seaside even tho the weather ain't great.
> 
> Think I have caught up now

That sounds nice! I can't wait to be on holidays... only 2 more weeks! :D


----------



## Jemma0717

hahaha here is my FB prediction

"Tiffany dear, don't try to understand it all at once - just let the pieces of the puzzle put themselves together until everything is clear. Small, persistent messages through normal lines of communication can mount up to a bigger picture in a relationship, so listen well. There is nothing to hide and nothing to expose, all will be revealed in the end with a little patience."


----------



## Jemma0717

and

''Tiffany darling, you have reached the peak - you can touch the sky! You could just reach out and touch the one you love. You will experience a lovely warm feeling.''


----------



## FragileDoll

Good luck again, Lacey. :hugs:


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh are you going anywhere nice?


----------



## FragileDoll

That's great, Tiff.


----------



## FragileDoll

What application is that by the way, Tiff?


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> Ohh are you going anywhere nice?

Not that I know of, just relaxing and taking a break from my office!! Maybe some more camping, but that's about it :)


----------



## Jemma0717

On FB it's called "Alicia Predictions"


----------



## FragileDoll

I wish I could go somewhere for outing too. Grrrr :growlmad:


----------



## FragileDoll

Great - will check it out when I get my ass on Facebook. Being kinda lazy at the moment.


----------



## FragileDoll

Btw - you still awake Tiff? What's the time in there?


----------



## Jemma0717

Hey ladies just a tip from Tiff....take it or leave it

When you get your BFP, I understand you will be OVER THE MOON (as will I) but please, please do not post it NUMEROUS times in the BFP announcement section AND every other section on the forum.

Sincerely,
Me


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Btw - you still awake Tiff? What's the time in there?

Oh yea it's only 11:46am


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Hey ladies just a tip from Tiff....take it or leave it
> 
> When you get your BFP, I understand you will be OVER THE MOON (as will I) but please, please do not post it NUMEROUS times in the BFP announcement section AND every other section on the forum.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Me

Agreed! Absolutely!

It's amazing and wonderful, and we'll all be thrilled for each other, but there are still people struggling and agonizing over the process and it's very easy for excitement to become hurtful in those situations!


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies just a tip from Tiff....take it or leave it
> 
> When you get your BFP, I understand you will be OVER THE MOON (as will I) but please, please do not post it NUMEROUS times in the BFP announcement section AND every other section on the forum.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Me
> 
> Agreed! Absolutely!
> 
> It's amazing and wonderful, and we'll all be thrilled for each other, but there are still people struggling and agonizing over the process and it's very easy for excitement to become hurtful in those situations!Click to expand...

My point EXACTLY! :thumbup:


----------



## Zaney

im still here peeps just reading....feeling a bit poop...so wont be writing too much :( x


----------



## Jemma0717

Why is everyone so down today??!! PMS PMS PMS PMS PMS

Shit


----------



## FragileDoll

I agree Tiff. I thought the same and promised myself that I wont even post my BFP in the BFP Annoucement section.


----------



## JBear85

NO!!! Don't say that! I think I'm getting a cold, that's all


----------



## FragileDoll

I really think none of us should post in there - we can only tell each other here.


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> I agree Tiff. I thought the same and promised myself that I wont even post my BFP in the BFP Annoucement section.

I'll post. But only once and I wont use a million !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and :) :) :) because I just think it's rude. Sorry if I offend anyone


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh Zara - looks like everyone is poopy today. Same here!


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> I really think none of us should post in there - we can only tell each other here.

Yea thats a good idea. Maybe we will post when we are 12 weeks?


----------



## FragileDoll

Not at all hun. It's your decision in the end! :hugs:


----------



## Zaney

mines to early for pms.....im gonna down the gaviscon in a mo tho....only thing i can think it may be...on top of everything else lol

think my boob is gonna drop off!!!! :holly:


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh Tiff are you a mind-reader too? :shock: I said that to myself I wont post until past 12 weeks there - to let the bean "stick" IYKWIM?


----------



## Jemma0717

Lol I know it's too early for PMS. Just coming up with excuses for us!!


----------



## JBear85

Yeah that's what I had planned... I would really only tell you ladies and my best friend/family until I hit the 12 week mark, AT LEAST. I'm so superstitious, and would feel like I was jinxing myself if I splashed it around everywhere!

I've seen far too many girls post all over fb and then have to announce losses - it's heartbreaking, and I want to avoid it as much as possible!


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Oh Tiff are you a mind-reader too? :shock: I said that to myself I wont post until past 12 weeks there - to let the bean "stick" IYKWIM?

hhahaha 12 weeks is just considered the "safe" mark


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Oh Zara - looks like everyone is poopy today. Same here!

whats up ur end :(


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Yeah that's what I had planned... I would really only tell you ladies and my best friend/family until I hit the 12 week mark, AT LEAST. I'm so superstitious, and would feel like I was jinxing myself if I splashed it around everywhere!
> 
> I've seen far too many girls post all over fb and then have to announce losses - it's heartbreaking, and I want to avoid it as much as possible!

I would be one. :( I didn't think I would ever have a MC so I announced it then had to say

oh just kidding :cry:


----------



## FragileDoll

My temps rising. I can feel it - is it this or am I too HOT?


----------



## Jemma0717

I was super warm this AM


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah that's what I had planned... I would really only tell you ladies and my best friend/family until I hit the 12 week mark, AT LEAST. I'm so superstitious, and would feel like I was jinxing myself if I splashed it around everywhere!
> 
> I've seen far too many girls post all over fb and then have to announce losses - it's heartbreaking, and I want to avoid it as much as possible!
> 
> I would be one. :( I didn't think I would ever have a MC so I announced it then had to say
> 
> oh just kidding :cry:Click to expand...

Aww and see that's the hardest thing I could ever imagine... It breaks my heart!! :cry:


----------



## FragileDoll

My temps are always high - how come I didn't get my bfp yet? :haha:


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Lol I know it's too early for PMS. Just coming up with excuses for us!!

im not even joking something is feeling weird and my gosh it really fucking hurts!!!!!!.........im actually sometimes having to breath slowly...and i shouldnt but cos it hurts so bad i am gonna have a ciggy....

heartburn????

ffs :dohh:


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Lol I know it's too early for PMS. Just coming up with excuses for us!!
> 
> im not even joking something is feeling weird and my gosh it really fucking hurts!!!!!!.........im actually sometimes having to breath slowly...and i shouldnt but cos it hurts so bad i am gonna have a ciggy....
> 
> heartburn????
> 
> ffs :dohh:Click to expand...


I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think my pack was thrown out :(


----------



## FragileDoll

That's why I myself decided not to break the news rightaway and wait until I hit the 12 weeks. Same to you ladies! sticky dust to all. :dust:


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> My temps are always high - how come I didn't get my bfp yet? :haha:

maybe ur hot!! in general ;) lmao


----------



## JBear85

I was super warm yesterday and the day before.... even DB commented because I'm ALWAYS cold and he thought I had a fever! Though I do feel like I might be getting sick, so that could be why


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Lol I know it's too early for PMS. Just coming up with excuses for us!!
> 
> im not even joking something is feeling weird and my gosh it really fucking hurts!!!!!!.........im actually sometimes having to breath slowly...and i shouldnt but cos it hurts so bad i am gonna have a ciggy....
> 
> heartburn????
> 
> ffs :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think my pack was thrown out :(Click to expand...

ooppps! :dohh: :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

Ok ok I know I have a family but this song made my crryyyyy :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnqJCLMIc2k


----------



## FragileDoll

Zara - have been arguing with DH for the last 2 days. :(


----------



## Zaney

i posted that a while ago i preferthis video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfGqOx2iDQ


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> My temps are always high - how come I didn't get my bfp yet? :haha:
> 
> maybe ur hot!! in general ;) lmaoClick to expand...

:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Zara - have been arguing with DH for the last 2 days. :(

oooh no....y? what happened? xx


----------



## FragileDoll

Good one!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

I posted on the other thread - let me copy paste.


----------



## FragileDoll

Here ya go:

I don't know but I was at my mom's place the other night - and we decided that he would be picking me up in the afternoon. I called him to pick me up he wasn't picking up the phone - tried calling him for 2-3 hours also sent him text messages but no reply from him. He already told me he is going to take a nap and he would pick me up after he wake up. He didn't sleep the whole night the day before that night - as I told ya he is busy making his new websites.

Oh well - he woke up in the evening and I asked him when are you coming to pick me up. He said it's useless to pick you come now it's almost night and I'll pick you up in the morning tomorrow. That annoyed me to the bits and I didn't talk to him after that - I was planning to BD that night but he didn't pick me up. Today morning, we came to pick me up we BD a little and were talking while laying on each other's side. So he was just joking around and said something like he would f*ck another girl. I know he was trying to make me jealous and was joking - but It kinda annoyed me. Left on him and came back to my mom's - not talking to each other. I do not see any text message from him yet.


----------



## Zaney

omg!!!! i didnt know this i am such a twat...so thats y u can get pregnancy symptoms 1 day after ov!!!!

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/conception-implantation.html


----------



## Jemma0717

lol yeah I have read that


----------



## Zaney

oooh Ana :(.....he will come running hun.....and if my hubby said that id slap him silly!....make sure he proppa makes it up to u....maybe he hasnt text cos hes feeling bad and knows he shouldnt have said that and he also probs knows u will go mad so maybe leaving u to chill for a bit xxx


----------



## FragileDoll

That was a nice article, hun.


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> lol yeah I have read that


well dont think im gonna read any more after that paragraph ....:blush:.....im thinking to much into stuff already :( thats the only reason i looked it up haha i just asumed u wouldnt till egg attaches etc.....


----------



## FragileDoll

I hope so hun. I don't wanna waste another day with no BDing. I wanna BD one more time tomorrow to convince myself I have covered my fertile window - we already didn't BD one night in between. Blah!


----------



## Jemma0717

I didn't either...until I basically told someone off for symptom spotting 3dpo and then got yelled at bahahhaha OOPS!!!


----------



## JBear85

Anyone know what the odds are like of conceiving when you don't BD on ovulation day? I'm worrying that I might be out again this month, though I did have cramping and my temp spiked yesterday...


----------



## Zaney

hun ....i did it twice in my ov period!!!!...................2 times lmao....but i did it about 3/4 days b4 also.....that is it!!!!......website designers ppppft.........must be just them ay.....its hard for him to find any time so i know where ya coming from....


----------



## FragileDoll

I know many women who got pregnant by DTD 4-5 prior Ov and not on Ov day. And a few more who got pregnant by just doing it once the whole cycle. So it's really depends, hun.


----------



## Zaney

im sure i read somewhere the day of ov its less likely even tho ur more fertile...cos ov day egg isnt there long and can take a day or so for sperm 2 get there then egg is either gone or passing.....so i would say b4 that way the sperm will be ready and waiting for the egg at its strongest!!


----------



## Zaney

and i dont normally start symptom spotting...soz tiff haha till at least week b4 af but....well this just feels like a weird cycle......

i really dont wanna be looking like an idiot at the end of this cycle........but errrrm.....i got a feeling my hubby got it!!!

now if i get af im gonna look like a plonker! haha...but seriously....someting is doing work in there...even if its after ov or something else


----------



## Zaney

Zaney said:


> and i dont normally start symptom spotting...soz tiff haha till at least week b4 af but....well this just feels like a weird cycle......
> 
> i really dont wanna be looking like an idiot at the end of this cycle........but errrrm.....i got a feeling my hubby got it!!!
> 
> now if i get af im gonna look like a plonker! haha...but seriously....someting is doing work in there...even if its after ov or something else


let me rephrase that top bit...i dont symptom spot...its just a week b4 af is when i get boob pains and other stuff which i now know is af stuff lol thats when i wonder...never get nothing like this after ov...im sure of it


----------



## FragileDoll

I don't bother symptom spotting - I suck in that criteria.


----------



## FragileDoll

:rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

I'm just an emotional wreck today


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

I need some hugs too. :(


----------



## FragileDoll

What a sucky day! :growlmad: I feel like crying - but I can't.


----------



## FragileDoll

Need something to take out my frustration at. :dohh: Maybe break a glass would work? :wacko:


----------



## Jemma0717

That's how I am...tears rolling tho...just no full out cry and I need it. IDK what's wrong. Just unhappy right now


----------



## Jemma0717

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfUYuIVbFg0


----------



## FragileDoll

Same here hun. I hope we have a better day tomorrow. I don't know why I'm feeling so crappy either.


----------



## FragileDoll

Ugh! :(


----------



## JBear85

Aww crap I was in a meeting and missed a bunch... looks like we all need to smile!


----------



## Jemma0717

This is funny shit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq2T7jP7dpQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## FragileDoll

:D


----------



## FragileDoll

Haha - that's crazy!


----------



## Zaney

cos were all gonna get our :bfp: and were all going through hormonal changes hahaha :haha:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> I know many women who got pregnant by DTD 4-5 prior Ov and not on Ov day. And a few more who got pregnant by just doing it once the whole cycle. So it's really depends, hun.

I don't know why I'm worrying so much about it... just one of those days! 

Well, that and I can't stand not being in control!


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> cos were all gonna get our :bfp: and were all going through hormonal changes hahaha :haha:

Yup, you're right Because I AM getting my BFP this month


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> This is funny shit
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq2T7jP7dpQ&feature=player_embedded

Bahahahah I was watching this (quietly) in my cubicle and busted a gut laughing... made a bit of a scene LOL

:rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

Righttttttttttttt ya Zara!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen - I get paranoid too!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> cos were all gonna get our :bfp: and were all going through hormonal changes hahaha :haha:
> 
> Yup, you're right Because I AM getting my BFP this monthClick to expand...

You are!! And I will before October. Because I have to haha... my body has no choice :p


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Jen - I get paranoid too!

I think we all do!! At least we're all equally obsessive, stressed, and paranoid!! haha


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Righttttttttttttt ya Zara!!


was that sarcastic lol? :blush:


----------



## Jemma0717

haha sorry Jen I forgot you were at work!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> haha sorry Jen I forgot you were at work!

Haha that's okay... we just got out of a meeting so there's only me and one other girl in the office right now... all the smokers have escaped :p


----------



## Zaney

its gone quiet :( .......


----------



## JBear85

yeah where did everybody go?


----------



## Jemma0717

I'm here!


----------



## JBear85

Gah I'm bored!! I need to clean my fishbowl though.... which is disgusting, but will at least keep me occupied for a bit hahaha


----------



## Jemma0717

I'm bored too.....tried playing with Landon but he likes to play alone :(


----------



## Zaney

awwwww look at my website if ya like lol....im still updating it but well....it may not be much use to ya all not being local but i got loads 2 add on it yet......

if ya wanna look its https://www.partycracker.co.uk/


----------



## Jemma0717

That's awesome Zara!


----------



## Zaney

love the awesome! lol


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh yeah you don't say that huh?? lol


----------



## FragileDoll

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JBear85

Very cool Zara!! I love it :)


----------



## Zaney

some say awesome but doesnt sound like how u would say it lol.....just better if u said it rather than me.......

and thanx all....its getting there :)


----------



## Zaney

ill be back soon gonna eat dinner :) xx will speak 2 u all very soon xx


----------



## skweek35

hello ladies, how are you all doing? 
first time I managed to get online - been a really busy day for me. 

Tried on more wedding dresses and have now got 2 to choose between - will sort that out with mom on friday. 

Zara, i love your website!

Time for me to catch up on the days pages - this might take me a while 
haha


----------



## FragileDoll

Have fun, Zara. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello, Carla. Good going eh?


----------



## FragileDoll

You website is fab, Zara. Just checked it!


----------



## brassy

Hey girls! Is it too late to join you?
I am 34 ttc our first. DH 34. We have been together a little over 6 years...and we have been married for a year.
This is our second cycle trying. I am on CD 26. I think that AF will be here tomorrow...I am not feeling very well about it but I like the positive thinking of all of you!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

My internet is being a jerk today - getting disconnected back and forth. :dohh:


----------



## FragileDoll

It's never late, brassy. Welcome to our group! What's your name?


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> hello ladies, how are you all doing?
> first time I managed to get online - been a really busy day for me.
> 
> Tried on more wedding dresses and have now got 2 to choose between - will sort that out with mom on friday.
> 
> Zara, i love your website!
> 
> Time for me to catch up on the days pages - this might take me a while
> haha

Oh you must be having so much fun planning!! :D


----------



## JBear85

brassy said:


> Hey girls! Is it too late to join you?
> I am 34 ttc our first. DH 34. We have been together a little over 6 years...and we have been married for a year.
> This is our second cycle trying. I am on CD 26. I think that AF will be here tomorrow...I am not feeling very well about it but I like the positive thinking of all of you!!!

Welcome :D Don't count yourself out just yet!


----------



## brassy

FragileDoll said:


> It's never late, brassy. Welcome to our group! What's your name?

Thank you! I am Evi!


----------



## Jemma0717

brassy said:


> Hey girls! Is it too late to join you?
> I am 34 ttc our first. DH 34. We have been together a little over 6 years...and we have been married for a year.
> This is our second cycle trying. I am on CD 26. I think that AF will be here tomorrow...I am not feeling very well about it but I like the positive thinking of all of you!!!

Welcome Evi :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Added the 2 new ladies to the member's list on the first page.


----------



## kytti

Welcome to the new people! :) You girls are gonna laugh at me. I had one digital test left so I went ahead and did it just now. The "pregnant" result popped up in less than a minute! When I took the test last week it took about 3 minutes for it to pop up and the instructions says it can take up to 5 minutes. So, I hope since it popped up so quickly it means my hcg went way up! Blood test in the AM... I am going to see if she can get the results back any sooner, but I doubt it. I am expecting the results some time Thursday afternoon. What a week.


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> Welcome to the new people! :) You girls are gonna laugh at me. I had one digital test left so I went ahead and did it just now. The "pregnant" result popped up in less than a minute! When I took the test last week it took about 3 minutes for it to pop up and the instructions says it can take up to 5 minutes. So, I hope since it popped up so quickly it means my hcg went way up! Blood test in the AM... I am going to see if she can get the results back any sooner, but I doubt it. I am expecting the results some time Thursday afternoon. What a week.

Haha aww Andrea I can't wait until you get some peace of mind! That's definitely a good sign though :) Everything's going to be just fine!


----------



## kytti

Well, I just wanted to get rid of ALL the HPT's in the house! LOL... it was the last one so I thought why not!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen - have you Ov already? Your ticker says you'll Ov tomorrow.


----------



## FragileDoll

Hey, Andrea. Haha - I would do the same if I were you.


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> Hahaha - epic attitude, Tiff.
> 
> I'm being magical too, this cycle. :rofl:

Now thats what we call emaculate conception!! yeehee


----------



## kytti

FragileDoll said:


> Hey, Andrea. Haha - I would do the same if I were you.

At least it didn't say not pregnant! Whew! lol... but the fact it came up fairly quickly was nice too. It didn't pop up lightning fast but it wasn't any longer than a minute.


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Jen - have you Ov already? Your ticker says you'll Ov tomorrow.

I know and that's what I typically go by, so probably not. The only reason I thought I MIGHT have yesterday was because I had some cramping and my temp spiked enough that I noticed it (and I don't track that).

If I Ov tomorrow or later I might be out :( I only BD'ed Friday through to yesterday....


----------



## FragileDoll

Carla. :haha:

Andrea, yeah love seeing the results again and again to reassure ourselves or just because love the thing "pregnant" on the HPTs.

Jen - how can you? if you were out BDing from friday till yesterday then I guess I don't even stand a chance cause be BD like CD6, CD8, CD11, CD13 & CD15 only. So many gaps in between - OMG I don't even stand a chance now.


----------



## JBear85

Well I mean some ppl hardcore temp track, don't they? And I guess I'm just being hard on myself, but I wouldn't say you're out! I'm never really sure when I Ov, and only have DB at home on the weekends... so that makes me stress over timing and everything. 

I don't mean to stress anyone else out! I just have little faith in my body at this point I guess :p


----------



## Jemma0717

I'll be back a little later ladies. Just watching one of my shows :)


----------



## kytti

I had to crack open the digital and MAN the line is dark!!!!!!!!


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> I had to crack open the digital and MAN the line is dark!!!!!!!!

See? I bet your test results tomorrow are going to shock you!


----------



## FragileDoll

I just hope this is it. I dont want to wait anymore. :wacko: It's driving me insane! I'll giveup TTC if Im not getting that BFP this cycle.


----------



## FragileDoll

Later, Tiff.


----------



## FragileDoll

It have to be darker!


----------



## kytti

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/IMG_4116.jpg

Inside of my digi!


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> I just hope this is it. I dont want to wait anymore. :wacko: It's driving me insane! I'll giveup TTC if Im not getting that BFP this cycle.

Will you? I know how frustrating it is, but at the same time I haven't been trying very long. I'm going to try to tough it out for a bit longer....

That being said, I can't WAIT to see who gets their BFP's this month!!! :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

Great!!


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/IMG_4116.jpg
> 
> Inside of my digi!

WOW!! There is NO question there, is there? That's awesome :)


----------



## kytti

I was scared to crack it open and look.. the last time I did it was pretty light! This was a shock. I really hope this means my numbers went way up!


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh yeah - we are officially off TTC after this month. This semester is important for DH - would start it off again in December? :shock:


----------



## JBear85

They had to have! That's really dark!!


----------



## FragileDoll

No doubt they are rising, Andrea!


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Oh yeah - we are officially off TTC after this month. This semester is important for DH - would start it off again in December? :shock:

Yeah DB leaves Oct. 8th for 14 weeks, minus some time off for Christmas... we'll be trying every chance we get, but it won't be easy!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hope we cope up.


----------



## kytti

Well, I hope all of you get your BFPs THIS month! :) I am so excited to FINALLY see a dark line!


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> Well, I hope all of you get your BFPs THIS month! :) I am so excited to FINALLY see a dark line!

It's so nice to see you finally letting yourself be excited and not worried! :D


----------



## FragileDoll

^^Ditto!


----------



## kytti

I still have a *hint* of worry. Only because I know my hcg levels have to go WAY up in order to mean they have been doubling the past week... which is what matters to my doctors the most, if they have been doubling or not. But, I am hopeful! I've had no spotting or bad cramps so that is a great sign.


----------



## FragileDoll

Bring it on! all the BFPs!


----------



## kytti

All of you ladies will be testing when I am on vacation! Good thing the beach house has free wifi! ;)


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> All of you ladies will be testing when I am on vacation! Good thing the beach house has free wifi! ;)

Yeah I think most of us are testing on the 31st, right? I'm going to need support to wait that long hahaha


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> hello ladies, how are you all doing?
> first time I managed to get online - been a really busy day for me.
> 
> Tried on more wedding dresses and have now got 2 to choose between - will sort that out with mom on friday.
> 
> Zara, i love your website!
> 
> Time for me to catch up on the days pages - this might take me a while
> haha

My website will be great for u lol.....i have many contacts and things...limos caters...venues....cards...the service cards...ty cards oh anything to do with partys or events i got em lol xx


----------



## skweek35

Zara - Fab 

I do need to start looking at 'save the date' notes to put in Christmas cards -do you do anything like that?


----------



## skweek35

On a really positive note - 
I was feeling a bit down all of yesterday as I didnt get another smiley face. But was lucky enough to get some BDing in last night. When we were finished OH actually grabbed a pillow and propped it under my butt!!!! I was so impressed - as its the first time he has ever done that - I think he is really taking this TTC thing seriously as he doesnt want me to bring the wedding forward - or is he just horny. 

A friend gave me a bask today - he wants me to put it on now!! I cant as i had a spray tan!!! He will just have to wait till I can shower later - will defo get some BDing in again tonight with the bask!!! heehee - even if it doesnt fit my bbs!! 
(its only a 36C and I am a bit bigger than that in the BB department)


----------



## FragileDoll

We'll miss ya around the time, Andrea.


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> On a really positive note -
> I was feeling a bit down all of yesterday as I didnt get another smiley face. But was lucky enough to get some BDing in last night. When we were finished OH actually grabbed a pillow and propped it under my butt!!!! I was so impressed - as its the first time he has ever done that - I think he is really taking this TTC thing seriously as he doesnt want me to bring the wedding forward - or is he just horny.
> 
> A friend gave me a bask today - he wants me to put it on now!! I cant as i had a spray tan!!! He will just have to wait till I can shower later - will defo get some BDing in again tonight with the bask!!! heehee - even if it doesnt fit my bbs!!
> (its only a 36C and I am a bit bigger than that in the BB department)

What on earth is a bask? DB did the same all weekend, it was the cutest -- he even cooked dinner afterwards last night so I could stay in bed with my legs in the air LOL :haha:


----------



## kytti

Well, if everyone is testing at the end of the month I should be here. I am leaving Monday but I will be back next Saturday.


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> Well, if everyone is testing at the end of the month I should be here. I am leaving Monday but I will be back next Saturday.

Yeah I think the deal was that no one would test until we're actually late this month... haha let's see who can hold off!!


----------



## skweek35

sorry spelling mistake - see the teacher also makes mistakes 
a basque - white, boned under-garment - OH thinks they are super sexy!! 
hehe 
OH also pulled my legs up for me and tried to lift them as high as poss!! teehee 
Just made me laugh!!


----------



## kytti

Yeah, for any of you testing early look what happened to me! My first real BFP wasn't until I MISSED my period!


----------



## skweek35

Hey Andrea - was really good to see the HPT lines were soooo dark - Is the left line the control line?


----------



## JBear85

Carla - thanks for clarifying haha I STILL wouldn't have known what that is. Basically a corset?

Andrea - Good point!! No point in putting ourselves through all that... we just need to be PATIENT!!


----------



## kytti

skweek35 said:


> Hey Andrea - was really good to see the HPT lines were soooo dark - Is the left line the control line?

The left line (thick dark one) is the test line! The one that measures for hcg! And if I had to do it all over again I would NOT test until the day I missed my period! For my sanity.


----------



## skweek35

yup a corset - OH has been begging me to get one - but with my big bbs its really difficult to find one that will fit me properly - so will see if this one fits. I half expect my bbs will be spilling out the top - but he wont mind, infact I think he will love it even more!! 
haha


----------



## skweek35

I might have to wait till about the 2nd or 3rd Sept before I test - I might wait till about 2 or 3 days passed expected af before testing to make double sure


----------



## JBear85

I wish I had that problem! My mom has implants and I've ALWAYS wanted them, but I'm too afraid haha


----------



## JBear85

I would ideally like to wait that long too, but honestly I know I won't be able to. If AF is late AND I don't feel symptoms ahead of time, I'll be POAS like a madman haha


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> I would ideally like to wait that long too, but honestly I know I won't be able to. If AF is late AND I don't feel symptoms ahead of time, I'll be POAS like a madman haha

Although I say I want to wait till I am about 2 or 3 days late before testing I think I might get a bit excited and start POAS with you!! 
:haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> I wish I had that problem! My mom has implants and I've ALWAYS wanted them, but I'm too afraid haha

Don't be afraid. I love mine


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
Just got back from my interview and picking up one of my dogs from the vet for his checkup. Im waiting for a call from sears to see if im getting a second interview, but I am still filling out more apps. My fiancee god bless his heart keeps going to places to help me get a job.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

btw how are you ladies doing?


----------



## Jemma0717

and no peeing on a stick until missed period...uhoh my sig?


----------



## skweek35

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Just got back from my interview and picking up one of my dogs from the vet for his checkup. Im waiting for a call from sears to see if im getting a second interview, but I am still filling out more apps. My fiancee god bless his heart keeps going to places to help me get a job.

FXed you get that call soon!! 
Let us know as soon as the phone rings! 

I'm feeling really optomistic today that I will get my BFP this month.


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I had that problem! My mom has implants and I've ALWAYS wanted them, but I'm too afraid haha
> 
> Don't be afraid. I love mineClick to expand...

How was the recovery process though? I've heard both ends of the spectrum. One friend of mine had nothing but issues with hers


----------



## skweek35

Jemma0717 said:


> and no peeing on a stick until missed period...uhoh my sig?


Thats better - what happened there?? 
When is your af due? 30 August?


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> Just got back from my interview and picking up one of my dogs from the vet for his checkup. Im waiting for a call from sears to see if im getting a second interview, but I am still filling out more apps. My fiancee god bless his heart keeps going to places to help me get a job.
> 
> FXed you get that call soon!!
> Let us know as soon as the phone rings!
> 
> I'm feeling really optomistic today that I will get my BFP this month.Click to expand...

I hope you do!! I was really optimistic yesterday, but today... not so much. Funny how things go, isn't it?


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I had that problem! My mom has implants and I've ALWAYS wanted them, but I'm too afraid haha
> 
> Don't be afraid. I love mineClick to expand...
> 
> How was the recovery process though? I've heard both ends of the spectrum. One friend of mine had nothing but issues with hersClick to expand...

Recovery was ok. Sore but went away fast.

I actually do have problems with mine :wacko:


----------



## Jemma0717

skweek35 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> and no peeing on a stick until missed period...uhoh my sig?
> 
> 
> Thats better - what happened there??
> When is your af due? 30 August?Click to expand...

IDK what happened? The code changed so I had to fix it- weird. It may be because I moved all mypics around in photobucket. 

TESTING is Aug 31...yes AF is due Aug 30th but trying not to say it :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

skweek35 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> Just got back from my interview and picking up one of my dogs from the vet for his checkup. Im waiting for a call from sears to see if im getting a second interview, but I am still filling out more apps. My fiancee god bless his heart keeps going to places to help me get a job.
> 
> FXed you get that call soon!!
> Let us know as soon as the phone rings!
> 
> I'm feeling really optomistic today that I will get my BFP this month.Click to expand...

Good!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I had that problem! My mom has implants and I've ALWAYS wanted them, but I'm too afraid haha
> 
> Don't be afraid. I love mineClick to expand...
> 
> How was the recovery process though? I've heard both ends of the spectrum. One friend of mine had nothing but issues with hersClick to expand...
> 
> Recovery was ok. Sore but went away fast.
> 
> I actually do have problems with mine :wacko:Click to expand...

Eeeks yeah that's what I'm most afraid of :nope:

My friend had one implant actually break, and when she had them replaced with a different type of implant one incision got infected, one is larger than the other... just a mess!

My mom's are perfect though, and she's 52 - she's had them since she was 21!!


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> Zara - Fab
> 
> I do need to start looking at 'save the date' notes to put in Christmas cards -do you do anything like that?

i have the contacts for em i will look for u ....ill write it in my book....u on fb?? i can add u on there if u want to? or i can give u my email....message me on it so i dont forget and ill get on it xx

email is - [email protected]


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I had that problem! My mom has implants and I've ALWAYS wanted them, but I'm too afraid haha
> 
> Don't be afraid. I love mineClick to expand...
> 
> How was the recovery process though? I've heard both ends of the spectrum. One friend of mine had nothing but issues with hersClick to expand...
> 
> Recovery was ok. Sore but went away fast.
> 
> I actually do have problems with mine :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Eeeks yeah that's what I'm most afraid of :nope:
> 
> My friend had one implant actually break, and when she had them replaced with a different type of implant one incision got infected, one is larger than the other... just a mess!
> 
> My mom's are perfect though, and she's 52 - she's had them since she was 21!!Click to expand...

Mine look ok and I healed good. It's just my dr. made a pocket too big so my implant "stuck" in the wrong spot so I have some rippling. it sucks


----------



## skweek35

Zaney said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Zara - Fab
> 
> I do need to start looking at 'save the date' notes to put in Christmas cards -do you do anything like that?
> 
> i have the contacts for em i will look for u ....ill write it in my book....u on fb?? i can add u on there if u want to? or i can give u my email....message me on it so i dont forget and ill get on it xx
> 
> email is - [email protected]Click to expand...

Fab babe - I will message you


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I had that problem! My mom has implants and I've ALWAYS wanted them, but I'm too afraid haha
> 
> Don't be afraid. I love mineClick to expand...
> 
> How was the recovery process though? I've heard both ends of the spectrum. One friend of mine had nothing but issues with hersClick to expand...
> 
> Recovery was ok. Sore but went away fast.
> 
> I actually do have problems with mine :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Eeeks yeah that's what I'm most afraid of :nope:
> 
> My friend had one implant actually break, and when she had them replaced with a different type of implant one incision got infected, one is larger than the other... just a mess!
> 
> My mom's are perfect though, and she's 52 - she's had them since she was 21!!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine look ok and I healed good. It's just my dr. made a pocket too big so my implant "stuck" in the wrong spot so I have some rippling. it sucksClick to expand...

I just don't know if it's worth all of the possible complications, you know? I'm not totally flat chested... maybe after kids my mind will be fully set on falsies haha


----------



## FragileDoll

Whoops! did I miss everything already? I was updating my journal and whoa!


----------



## JBear85

Uh ohhh... my sig?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

we talking about inplant (boobies) If so i might get some after I am done having kids, but I might just get a boob lift


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Uh ohhh... my sig?

What's wrong with your sig?


----------



## FragileDoll

Doing good, Lacey. How are you feeling?


----------



## FragileDoll

WHAAAAA?! that means I wont be POAS till the 1st of sept!


----------



## JBear85

Oh it was a photobucket icon for a bit that said the photo had been moved or something?


----------



## skweek35

If we are talking about bb jobs - shall I get one too then?? teehee


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ana,
Im feeling ok. I just wish id stop stressing about a job. I just did another app online for Ross, which is a clothing store if you didn't know.


----------



## FragileDoll

Getting twinges behind my belly button. :wacko:


----------



## FragileDoll

What pic was it in your siggy, Jen? the thing that saying the pic has been moved or delete?


----------



## skweek35

hey Ana stop spotting hee hee 
If I was to have a bb job what size should I go to?? teehee


----------



## FragileDoll

That sounds good, Lacey!


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Oh it was a photobucket icon for a bit that said the photo had been moved or something?

Yeah I moved them so I think they were acting weird. Let me know if it does it again and I will get you the new code. Sorry my fault


----------



## Jemma0717

skweek35 said:


> If we are talking about bb jobs - shall I get one too then?? teehee

lol save your money for something better. They're nice to have but idk...to much money and too many risks


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh - silly question maybe. But do the boobies work like all natural even after the implant thingy? :blush:


----------



## Jemma0717

sure they do!


----------



## Jemma0717

I will still be able to bf even though I won't<----no judging me!


----------



## FragileDoll

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

Even I decided not to Breast feed - I only agreed I'll do it for 2 or 3 months on the most.


----------



## JBear85

See Tiff yours is doing it now! And yeah, my Mom still breastfed me and my sis :)


----------



## Jemma0717

No thanks :)


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> See Tiff yours is doing it now! And yeah, my Mom still breastfed me and my sis :)

Mine is doing it?? Doesn't look like it?


----------



## JBear85

Yeah it's definitely a personal choice... I figure it's worth a shot, but obviously I've never tried so I have no idea what it's like!


----------



## Jemma0717

To each their own and we will alll support each other no matter what decisions we make right?!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Yeah inplant Boobes are expensive and I dont know if they are worth it, but i wouldnt want pamela anderson boobs though. Im already a D...TMI? Sorry if it was, good news is i dont look that big, The real ones are free, the inplant may just be wayy to expensive and a health risk


----------



## FragileDoll

Ofcourse we would, Tiff!

I don't wanted to BreastFeed either - but on DH's demand I agreed to do it for only 2-3 months!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I support all you fine ladies with whatever decisions you make, as long as its not harming anyone


----------



## pip squeek

Oh it's moving fast tonight girls got a fe pages to catch up on.

Sorry not been on much to day been getting my cleaning done


----------



## FragileDoll

Mine are small - I don't bother. I like small by the way. :rofl:


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> See Tiff yours is doing it now! And yeah, my Mom still breastfed me and my sis :)
> 
> Mine is doing it?? Doesn't look like it?Click to expand...

Weird! I'm going to log out and back in, because this is what I see:


----------



## Jemma0717

Implants are sexy! bahahaha


----------



## FragileDoll

Have fun cleaning, Sammi.


----------



## Jemma0717

ahh wth like I said I moved them, let me get u your new code and I will use my new code


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> To each their own and we will alll support each other no matter what decisions we make right?!

Oh absolutely! :) I don't judge!


----------



## FragileDoll

Bahahaha. :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

I can see your that pic in your siggy, Jen. Missing my sailor?


----------



## Jemma0717

Hey Jen here's your new code

IMG]https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/BnB/missing-my-sailor.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jemma0717

I moveed alllll the graphics so they generated new codes!


----------



## pip squeek

I totally agree it's personal choice and no one should be judged on their decision.

I breast fed my little boy for 3 months and I would try do the same with my next but everyone is diff.

I think there is way too much pressure put on mums in the uk to bf


----------



## JBear85

Hmmm maybe it's just my computer acting up! Must be!

Even the images in the very first post on page 1 are doing the same thing! So strange ... no worries Tiff! I'm sure it will work itself out soon enough :)


----------



## kytti

Are we talking about............ :holly:


----------



## pip squeek

FragileDoll said:


> Have fun cleaning, Sammi.

I will try lol


----------



## FragileDoll

I heard women gets weaker the more they breast feed? Not sure how true that is - but a friend of mine told me that.


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> are we talking about............ :holly:

boobs!


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah boobie talk. :holly:


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> I moveed alllll the graphics so they generated new codes!

That worked perfect thanks! :D


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen - that happens to me too all the time. Have to keep refreshing my page.


----------



## kytti

Jugs! :wohoo:


----------



## JBear85

Yeah I'm not sure if that's what it was this time though... because I replaced the old code with the new one Tiff gave me and now it's all good! :)

Gotta love computers :haha:


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> Jugs! :wohoo:

LOL!!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

I love this ---> :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## pip squeek

It helped me lose weight because it contracts your stomach


----------



## kytti

Well, while we are on the topic. Mine hurt lately AND have gotten bigger. I am going to spring for some new bras if the results from my blood test are good this week. These bras I have now are getting quite uncomfortable. I didn't breast feed with #1 because I ended up having an emergency c-section and was quite overwhelmed so the first two days we did bottle feeding. I tried to boob feed before we left the hospital but it was too late... our baby was having NONE of that. She decided it was much easier the other way so I gave up. I will try this time around though. I think!


----------



## Zaney

sorry trying to catch up....lol its going 2 fast.....summary any1??

i was just sorting out my big brother tickets haha x


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah - breast feeding helps lose weight. That's what my cousins and friends have been telling me since ages. Haha - good idea to lose a few pounds. 

But it feels like we are using them for our benefit of losing weight, poor things! How could anyone do that to a jug? jk :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

Zara - :holly: talk!


----------



## kytti

If I have c-section number 2, which is what my doctor is highly recommending, I will definitely need the additional help in losing the belly weight. That crap is HARD to drop after a c-section!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

If I woulda lost more weight after pregnancy I would have been in the hospital. Not trying to brag but I am just too small to lose anymore weight and I lost it all right away.......


----------



## Jemma0717

Alright ladies, I am going to go watch a movie with DH. Maybe get a lil sum sum ;)


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Alright ladies, I am going to go watch a movie with DH. Maybe get a lil sum sum ;)

Good luck!! 

DB is being pissy right now... grrr he just left this morning and we're bickering :( Talk about male PMS!!!


----------



## kytti

I ovulated around CD 17 this past time around which was late for me! So, try to get one in there by the 17th day ladies, you never know!


----------



## JBear85

I won't even see DB again until CD18 :(


----------



## Zaney

lol well i breast fed and wouldnt change it.....did for about 5 months 8 months with all of em....but i say now after the second fuck me the pain is worse on teh stomache as it pulls in the muscles but was ok after a week......


----------



## FragileDoll

Good luck, Tiffy. I guess I'm done with all the BDing for this cycle. Oh well - I'm not convinced.


----------



## trying2becalm

Hi ladies. 
It has taken me all last night and till now tonight to catch up from the weekend. We went to see friends and family back in Devon. It was really hard because I just wanted to tell the about our BFP but DH says we should wait till 12 weeks and he is right. So tired and work is mental right now so going to go to sleep now. 
I will be back and I don't want to see any more negative talk here!!!!!:growlmad:
Keep positive ladies!!! :hugs::thumbup: xx

P.s. Welcome to the new ladies! 

P.p.s. Kytti. I have been so tempted to do another test too! 12 weeks is such a long time before you get anything that makes it real and safe to be excited. Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Are any of you ladies hoping for a boy or a girl, or do you not care what gender as long as their Healthy? My OH wants a girl because he already as 2 boys, Idc what I have as long as their healthy and me and OH will love them more than anything no matter what their gender is


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen - same here! Male PMS are even scary.


----------



## FragileDoll

Hey Rachel, we missed you here! Have a goodnight will catch ya later. xx


----------



## FragileDoll

Lacey, I don't mind either. I just want to get that bump.


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Jen - same here! Male PMS are even scary.

It's terrible isn't it? They say WE'RE crazy, but sometimes he gets so crabby for no reason at all!!


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> Are any of you ladies hoping for a boy or a girl, or do you not care what gender as long as their Healthy? My OH wants a girl because he already as 2 boys, Idc what I have as long as their healthy and me and OH will love them more than anything no matter what their gender is

I don't really mind either way, but I would definitely prefer a girl first :blush:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Yeah I dont mind either way, I deff want atleast one of each of my own, but I want 4 kids not counting my OH 2 boys. So we will be like the brady bunch. LOL


----------



## JBear85

Oh my goodness! I'd be happy with one of each, but I figure I'll stop at 2 no matter what


----------



## kytti

I would also love a boy or girl but if this one sticks I am convinced it's a boy! We already have a girl so a boy would be fun. :)


----------



## pip squeek

I'm not bothered aslong as baby is healthy. But if I could choose woul prob say a girl because I have a little boy. Would be happy with either tho


----------



## FragileDoll

Ditto! not only your man - all of them. Mine too - there should be some pills to calm em down in during PMS.


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Ditto! not only your man - all of them. Mine too - there should be some pills to calm em down in during PMS.

Agreed!! I wonder if Pamprin or Midol would work? 

Hmmm.... :-s


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I love big families, yeah my soldier has his moments of PMS, but guess when he has his PMS? When I have my PMS...go figure right?


----------



## FragileDoll

:dohh:


----------



## FragileDoll

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

So this might be TMI but idc My fiancee only has one working ball, the other one was blown out due to a airbourne jump he did and landed in a tree...good ol army. I know his one ball can do the job, but Im starting to think its me considering he has 2 boys


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> So this might be TMI but idc My fiancee only has one working ball, the other one was blown out due to a airbourne jump he did and landed in a tree...good ol army. I know his one ball can do the job, but Im starting to think its me considering he has 2 boys

Have his levels been checked at all lately? (aka sperm count)

I have a male friend with only one testicle and he was supposed to be completely sterile, his sperm count was checked regularly. Lo and behold he made a baby! They obviously did DNA testing, etc. - because what are the odds?! But she was his little girl :)

Things can change for no reason sometimes! Just a thought!


----------



## skweek35

I really dont mind what I. I will also stop after #2. Only want 2 kids - oh doesnt really want kids but he is sooo good with his nephew I think he secretly wants one now.


----------



## JBear85

Well ladies, I'm out of here :)

I will probably check in a few times tonight, but won't be too chatty til tomorrow morning... have a good night (day?) all :D


----------



## skweek35

Night night jen 
I am also out of here!! 
chat again tomorrow


----------



## Pnutsprincess

No but I think I will have him check his sperm count and levels and what not


----------



## FragileDoll

Goodnight Jen and Carla! :hugs:


----------



## Zaney

im still here just catching up....everytime i catch up it goes slow lol.....


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Im sorry Zaney


----------



## Zaney

na dont be sorry ....im doing dozen things at same time lol....looking at wholesalers for some stock and on facebook and seeing who wants to join me to big brother live lol


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Gotcha, Yeah I have BandB open and facebook and my email lol


----------



## Zaney

its late and im looking at stock madness lol....even fb is slow tonight.....


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah - FB sucks tonight!


----------



## FragileDoll

I tried on playing my games in there - but it is getting on my nerves. Oh yup - I play those stupid FB games, lame innit? I know, but I'm bored to hell that I am not left with any option than to play those brain teasers!


----------



## FragileDoll

Also I'm exhausted and bored - even sleepy but don't wanna sleep. :shrug:


----------



## FragileDoll

:af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af:


----------



## FragileDoll

:holly: :holly:


----------



## FragileDoll

:jo:


----------



## FragileDoll

:wine:


----------



## FragileDoll

:gun:


----------



## FragileDoll

:brat: Give me that :bfp: :brat:


----------



## FragileDoll

:awww:


----------



## FragileDoll

Guess - I should sleep now! It's 3 am here.


----------



## FragileDoll

Not sleepy though - but trynna sleep. Good night, all. :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Night ana


----------



## hakunamatata

Stopping by and saying hi!


----------



## Jemma0717

Yay! Its very quiet right now as most of the ladies are sleeping.....sometimes this thread flies. Its all the same ladies on the other thread, we use this one the most though :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh okay! How come there are 2?

Thought I was going to bed but guess not lol


----------



## Jemma0717

Well the other one started as a "af is supposed to arive this day" and it was a group of us and we were talking about sticking together through the journey and changing the name of the thread....while we were talking about it, I changed the name and fragiledoll created this thread....well she invited her buddies here and then we just kinnda all came together. Its a great love story hahaha


----------



## JBear85

Can't sleep :( Anyone still up?


----------



## Jemma0717

im here everything ok jen?


----------



## JBear85

Yeah I'm just having a bit of a crappy night... DB was grouchy, I'm feeling poorly about this month's chances...and sooo I'm wide awake (of course)


----------



## Jemma0717

I am too actually.....and LO is still up wth! :wacko:


----------



## JBear85

No way!! It's got to be...what? Almost 11 there?


----------



## Jemma0717

it is....not sure what's gotten into him today. He's jumping off the walls.....well the bed. I think I am going to go crazy. No BD for me tonight because of LO


----------



## JBear85

Grrr that's so frustrating!! When are you supposed to ov? Tomorrow? I'm so thrown off...my ticker says tomorrow, one app I have says today and another says tomorrow, but I feel like I did yesterday.

Haha no wonder I can't sleep, I'm losing my mind!!


----------



## Jemma0717

I feel like I O'd today...ticker says today and my phone app says tomorrow....idk. I am so confused by it all. I just wish I could DTD but have a feeling I lost my chance this month :(


----------



## JBear85

You still have time!! Get on it tomorrow - no ifs ands or buts haha... And you've been DTD quite a bit lately, no? Don't count yourself out yet!! :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Only 3 times and 2 times were bad bad bad. Ugh oh well. 

Seriously. Seriously. Remember how I said earlier about ppl posting their bfp's amillion times? Well again....I wanna say something but I won't.


----------



## JBear85

Uh oh! In one of the other threads you follow, orrr? 

My fb is full of baby blabbers lately...makes me crazy!!


----------



## Jemma0717

No this is my only thread really lol

No just in the other sections. I just see it....5 times in one day is more than enough to announce ur bfp. Sorry its just iritating me because I want it :(

Yea lottsa people getting pregnant that aren't TTC......


----------



## JBear85

I know, it seems like everyone I know is having babies right now :( it makes it really tough, but at least we have each other as a support system right?


----------



## Jemma0717

Exactly. I'm just worried.....I never have ewcm......and I can't really use my preseed it sucks so bad I wanna give up


----------



## JBear85

Well don't give up, unless you think that's what's really best for you right now.

I think we should tough it out together for a little while longer... I really do think your BFP is coming soon, and probably when you least expect it! :)

I'm going to go write for a bit (it helps me clear my head), and then try to sleep. Try to get some rest, and I'll talk to you tomorrow! Who knows, you might have a whole different perspective by morning :)


----------



## Jemma0717

I hope so! Goodnight Jen!


----------



## pip squeek

Good morning girls.

Oh tiff your not out yet don't lose hope it always happens when you least expect it.

How are you all this morning?

Think I'm defo coming up to my fertile period the cm is starting, feels like iv been waiting ages


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 

Just popping in to say that I will be MIA today as I am taking my God-son to Chessington! I love that place as much as he does!!! 
What a big kid I am!!! 
Hope you all have a lovely day. 
Chat later


----------



## pip squeek

Oh I don't know what's going on iv been getting period type cramps but surley I'm too early to ov. Well I don't usually ov this early.

Suppose it could be anything


----------



## FragileDoll

Morning, girls. Just woke up - let me catch up with the pages I missed earlier.


----------



## FragileDoll

hakunamatata said:


> Stopping by and saying hi!

Hello, hun! How are you? :flower:


----------



## FragileDoll

Even I do not know when I Ov - so I'm with you ladies there. I'm CD16 today, my tickers says I am Ov today but I have a weird feeling that I Ov earlier either on CD14 or yeaterday. I have been noticing cramps and stuff from CD10-CD14. And I feel nothing today - oh well, who know!

Evene we couldn't BD much - I planned so much to do. But it never happens!


----------



## FragileDoll

Have a great day, Carla! :hugs:


----------



## kytti

Getting ready to go get blood work again, yippee.... hope everyone has a nice morning/afternoon/night, where ever you are!


----------



## butterworth

good morning Andrea...I'm just getting ready for work and then later I might have time to catch up on all the pages I missed.


----------



## pip squeek

Hi Andrea good luck hope them numbers are high. When do you get your results?


----------



## butterworth

My ticker say that I ov in 8 days I think its just Loz, Sammi and me that are still waiting to ov everyone else has already and a couple ov today. to the ladies that have ov or are ov today :dust: and fx for you I want to see more bfp soon on this thread and to us 3 ladies that have yet to ov :sex: like crazy. have a geat day ladies time for me to go to work


----------



## JBear85

butterworth said:


> My ticker say that I ov in 8 days I think its just Loz, Sammi and me that are still waiting to ov everyone else has already and a couple ov today. to the ladies that have ov or are ov today :dust: and fx for you I want to see more bfp soon on this thread and to us 3 ladies that have yet to ov :sex: like crazy. have a geat day ladies time for me to go to work

Have a good day!! Hopefully we see loads of :bfp: this month!! (well, I guess next month)...


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> Getting ready to go get blood work again, yippee.... hope everyone has a nice morning/afternoon/night, where ever you are!

Good luck!! Can't wait to hear the results! :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodmorning all!

How did u sleep lastnight Jen?


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Goodmorning all!
> 
> How did u sleep lastnight Jen?

Like crap!! I don't even know when I ended up falling asleep, but I woke up at 5:30 this morning with all the lights on, and I'm soooo out of it today haha...

How about you?


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh no that's not good! I actually slept really good when I finally fell asleep. I am hoping today is a better day....I really feel out this month now tho. DH has ben nothing but a crabass lately and its pissing me off


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Oh no that's not good! I actually slept really good when I finally fell asleep. I am hoping today is a better day....I really feel out this month now tho. DH has ben nothing but a crabass lately and its pissing me off

Ugh don't you hate that?! DB has been great lately, but yesterday was an awful day for us :(

How are you feeling today?

Haha I tried that fb prediction thing and mine says "Jen dear, today is your lucky day and you're achieving something new..." -- hmmm, ov day? Does this mean...? LOL :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Sandy, Loz is 5-6 days late on her AF today. She updated a day or two ago. Hoping for a :bfp: for her!


----------



## FragileDoll

Good luck for the test, Andrea! Hoping the levels are getting high faster! :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Heya, Jen, Tiff and Sammi. How have you been?

Tiff, did you BD last night?


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no that's not good! I actually slept really good when I finally fell asleep. I am hoping today is a better day....I really feel out this month now tho. DH has ben nothing but a crabass lately and its pissing me off
> 
> Ugh don't you hate that?! DB has been great lately, but yesterday was an awful day for us :(
> 
> How are you feeling today?
> 
> Haha I tried that fb prediction thing and mine says "Jen dear, today is your lucky day and you're achieving something new..." -- hmmm, ov day? Does this mean...? LOL :haha:Click to expand...

I feel a lot better no headache!

Something new huh? A baby? ;)


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Heya, Jen, Tiff and Sammi. How have you been?
> 
> Tiff, did you BD last night?

Nope!! I am so out this month


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Heya, Jen, Tiff and Sammi. How have you been?
> 
> Tiff, did you BD last night?

Had a bit of a rough day/night yesterday, but feeling more myself today! :)

How are you?


----------



## JBear85

Tiff -- haha that's what I took it as, but OF COURSE I would read it that way LOL :haha:
I wish those things were even remotely valid :p

Do you really feel like you're out? Like no chance at all?


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Tiff -- haha that's what I took it as, but OF COURSE I would read it that way LOL :haha:
> I wish those things were even remotely valid :p
> 
> Do you really feel like you're out? Like no chance at all?

Haha

Oh yea, def out. I'm on my phone right now. When I get on my computer I will explain why I am out...BD 3 times and only 1 really count and that was last Thursday which I think was way toooo soon


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Tiff -- haha that's what I took it as, but OF COURSE I would read it that way LOL :haha:
> I wish those things were even remotely valid :p
> 
> Do you really feel like you're out? Like no chance at all?
> 
> Haha
> 
> Oh yea, def out. I'm on my phone right now. When I get on my computer I will explain why I am out...BD 3 times and only 1 really count and that was last Thursday which I think was way toooo soonClick to expand...

Yeah I was on my phone last night when we were talking, I know what a pain that is! Let me know when you're around :)


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm okay, Jen. I feel the same like Tiff!


----------



## FragileDoll

Even we couldn't BD again today - as I'm at my mom's place like I told ya'll I left on him because he pissed me off. No BD again - not like what I planned, huh. I was looking forward to BD on CD6, CD8, CD11, CD13, CD14, CD15 & CD16. 

But it didn't happen - we BD only on CD6, CD8, CD11, CD13 & CD15. I feel I'm out!


----------



## FragileDoll

Too many gaps in between our DTD schedule, eh?

:dohh:


----------



## Jemma0717

Alright so here's how it goes

CD8- BD with preseed and a MAJOR load but wayy too early

CD11- This was the night that I decided to do a little sucky to wake him up and he went too damn fast. 5 hours later we actually DTD and he busted buuut there would prob be no sperm as I had that in the fricken mouth earlier. Also no preseed. So FAIL

CD12- BD for awhile- DH didn't feel well so never busted. A little bit of preseed used as lube but not the right way--not what the box says to do lol and he didn't bust anyways so FAIL again

I am now on CD14----BLAH :thumbup:


----------



## FragileDoll

Waiting for you to get on your computer, Tiff.


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Even we couldn't BD again today - as I'm at my mom's place like I told ya'll I left on him because he pissed me off. No BD again - not like what I planned, huh. I was looking forward to BD on CD6, CD8, CD11, CD13, CD14, CD15 & CD16.
> 
> But it didn't happen - we BD only on CD6, CD8, CD11, CD13 & CD15. I feel I'm out!

You feel your OUT?!?!?!?!?! :shock: I WISH i was you!


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Waiting for you to get on your computer, Tiff.

Post 3783 is my story. I am on the comp! :)


----------



## Jemma0717

MY GOSH I cannot type!


----------



## FragileDoll

Comeon - sucky job won't lessen your chances. If they were too - then I think I don't stand a chance cause he used saliva down my coochie to get me wet everytime we BD.


----------



## FragileDoll

Just read your post - I'm quite lazy bear with me. :haha:


----------



## JBear85

Well girls, this was our DTD schedule this month (and Ana, it's not so different from yours!)

CD 5 & 6
then CD 11, 12, 13 & 14

My ticker says I Ov today, iPhone app says yesterday, and I felt like it Monday...

haha how's that for confusing?!


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Comeon - sucky job won't lessen your chances. If they were too - then I think I don't stand a chance cause he used saliva down my coochie to get me wet everytime we BD.

Sucky job will lessen my chances when he doesn't even bust inside of my coochie. He went before I could even get it in my damn coochie!


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Well girls, this was our DTD schedule this month (and Ana, it's not so different from yours!)
> 
> CD 5 & 6
> then CD 11, 12, 13 & 14
> 
> My ticker says I Ov today, iPhone app says yesterday, and I felt like it Monday...
> 
> haha how's that for confusing?!

You ladies are so in.........im out!


----------



## FragileDoll

My ticker says I'm Ov today, I'm CD16 today. But I think I Ov earlier either on CD14 or yesterday. I have been getting cramps and twinges from CD10-CD14 - a bit of twinges yesterday which lasted only for a second and seems like it's gone way too soon. 

So - I'm officially in my TWW today.


----------



## Jemma0717

You know what? I am ready to rip him a new asshole and send him to China! Peace out HUSBAND https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Transports/kayak-023.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff - but you just said you had :sex: 5 hours later the sucky job, innit?


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> You know what? I am ready to rip him a new asshole and send him to China! Peace out HUSBAND

Have some angry sex today!! Haha you're only one day post-ov (and that's just according to your ticker).... technically there's still a shot there, no?


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Tiff - but you just said you had :sex: 5 hours later the sucky job, innit?

Right- but how would there be any sperm when he busted a big load earlier??


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen - it's way different from mine, hun. You DTD every other day - while DH and I gave all those darn gaps between our DTD scehdule. :dohh:


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> You know what? I am ready to rip him a new asshole and send him to China! Peace out HUSBAND
> 
> Have some angry sex today!! Haha you're only one day post-ov (and that's just according to your ticker).... technically there's still a shot there, no?Click to expand...

I don't even know if my ticker is right since I don't even know when I Ov but I will try...he's becoming IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> My ticker says I'm Ov today, I'm CD16 today. But I think I Ov earlier either on CD14 or yesterday. I have been getting cramps and twinges from CD10-CD14 - a bit of twinges yesterday which lasted only for a second and seems like it's gone way too soon.
> 
> So - I'm officially in my TWW today.

If I go by my tickers, my TWW starts tomorrow.... It sounds weird, but last night and today I've been having like PMS cramps - but it's way too early to be PMS or implantation! So who knows?! :shrug:


----------



## Zaney

tiff.....even if he let his load go haha...even a few hours later he will still have sperm there inside that didnt come out and that would have come out first so still a chance x


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Jen - it's way different from mine, hun. You DTD every other day - while DH and I gave all those darn gaps between our DTD scehdule. :dohh:

Well, every day from CD 11-14... I dunno, I'm stressing over something that's completely out of my control! I need to stop!


----------



## FragileDoll

It's takes a little bit for the sperms to built up - 5 hours is normal! You shouldn't be counting yourself out just yet. What are you planning to do now and when is your TWW starting?


----------



## Jemma0717

I don't know....tomorrow I think?


----------



## Jemma0717

Here are my new predictions haha

"Tiffany honey, you don't have to shout to be heard. An intimate connection online or by phone works better than partying at a local club."

"'Tiffany dear, if you savor these precious moments and live each day with love and honesty - you could have so much more in the future to come with your honey.''


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> You know what? I am ready to rip him a new asshole and send him to China! Peace out HUSBAND
> 
> Have some angry sex today!! Haha you're only one day post-ov (and that's just according to your ticker).... technically there's still a shot there, no?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even know if my ticker is right since I don't even know when I Ov but I will try...he's becoming IMPOSSIBLE.Click to expand...

That's so frustrating!!! I feel for ya hun :hugs:

But I definitely wouldn't count yourself out that easily.... I can't remember who said it yesterday, but someone told me that they have a friend who got her BFP after DTD only once in her whole cycle!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen - you're so IN!! Stop worrying.

Tiff - no matter how early, there's always sperms in there when he ejaculates.


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Here are my new predictions haha
> 
> "Tiffany honey, you don't have to shout to be heard. An intimate connection online or by phone works better than partying at a local club."
> 
> "'Tiffany dear, if you savor these precious moments and live each day with love and honesty - you could have so much more in the future to come with your honey.''

Wow!! Those are pretty relevant!


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Jen - you're so IN!! Stop worrying.
> 
> Tiff - no matter how early, there's always sperms in there when he ejaculates.

Well then swim and live :spermy: !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

That's awesome, Tiff. :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Here are my new predictions haha
> 
> "Tiffany honey, you don't have to shout to be heard. An intimate connection online or by phone works better than partying at a local club."
> 
> "'Tiffany dear, if you savor these precious moments and live each day with love and honesty - you could have so much more in the future to come with your honey.''
> 
> Wow!! Those are pretty relevant!Click to expand...

haha I know it made me laugh


----------



## Zaney

well as we r all saying about our chances...looking at my ticker....i think im more days past ov so may have BD too late....i think im more like 5/6 dpo 4 minimum!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Jen - you're so IN!! Stop worrying.
> 
> Tiff - no matter how early, there's always sperms in there when he ejaculates.
> 
> Well then swim and live :spermy: !!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Hahahaha FX!!! And get on it today! Especially since you don't technically know when you OV!


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Jen - you're so IN!! Stop worrying.
> 
> Tiff - no matter how early, there's always sperms in there when he ejaculates.
> 
> Well then swim and live :spermy: !!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahaha FX!!! And get on it today! Especially since you don't technically know when you OV!Click to expand...

haha I say fat chance. DH and I don't wanna be near each other right now. I guess this is what happens after 7 years together....crap


----------



## FragileDoll

Loz is 5 days late for her af, I hope Loz gets her :bfp: soon - she is on the 4th after Carla. Carla is next!

I don't remember who's after Loz - maybe Sandy? then it's me lol. :rofl:

I so wanna see all the remaining :bfp: this cycle - BRING IT ON!


----------



## Jemma0717

I know, i'm excited to see who gets their BFP!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Jen - you're so IN!! Stop worrying.
> 
> Tiff - no matter how early, there's always sperms in there when he ejaculates.
> 
> Well then swim and live :spermy: !!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahaha FX!!! And get on it today! Especially since you don't technically know when you OV!Click to expand...
> 
> haha I say fat chance. DH and I don't wanna be near each other right now. I guess this is what happens after 7 years together....crapClick to expand...

Awww hun you're just having a tough time right now - probably just too stressed! Things will get better :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff, you are talking about 7. DH and I don't wanna talk after just being together for 2 years. He didn't contact me since yesterday. :growlmad:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Tiff, you are talking about 7. DH and I don't wanna talk after just being together for 2 years. He didn't contact me since yesterday. :growlmad:

Well I am a psycho and I would go balistic. I can't go 5 yrs without talking to DH!!


----------



## JBear85

That's definitely the exciting part of this whole thing -- we get to know each other and then get SO anxious to see who gets their BFP! :D


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Tiff, you are talking about 7. DH and I don't wanna talk after just being together for 2 years. He didn't contact me since yesterday. :growlmad:
> 
> Well I am a psycho and I would go balistic. I can't go 5 yrs without talking to DH!!Click to expand...

Same here! I lose my shit if DB naps for too long and I can't reach him haha... mind you we're 2 hours apart all week, so that's stressful enough! But sometimes I'm a little too crazy :blush:


----------



## Zaney

Hello all :) just here reading.....xx


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi Zara!!!

Jen- I am really crazy too :blush:


----------



## JBear85

Hi Zara!! 

I've just had one too many guys be unfaithful, so I know I'm hard to be with because of my trust issues. 

I'm sure that will fade eventually, but it's been a slow moving process so far hahaha


----------



## FragileDoll

Heya, Zara. How are you, hun?

Jen, I'm a jealous b*tch - and get annoyed easily. :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

Ditto there!


----------



## Jemma0717

I haven't been with many guys but I think it was because of my upbringing. I was surrounded by jealousy, trust issues, and abuse. So, it's just kind of my nature to be psycho :blush: Oh well, he loves me?


----------



## Zaney

yeah im ok....did say few posts back that i think my ticker is wrong...think i ov bit earlier....may not have BD in time....just had alot of werid feelings yesterday....and didnt think ov cramps and things similar could last few days after or around 5 days after?? x


----------



## JBear85

Haha sounds like we're one big giant handful of stressed out crazy ladies!

:headspin::wacko:


----------



## JBear85

Zaney said:


> yeah im ok....did say few posts back that i think my ticker is wrong...think i ov bit earlier....may not have BD in time....just had alot of werid feelings yesterday....and didnt think ov cramps and things similar could last few days after or around 5 days after?? x

I've been feeling crampy and weird since Monday too!! So strange!


----------



## Jemma0717

It's ok Jen. At least we admit it!!!!


----------



## Zaney

JBear85 said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> yeah im ok....did say few posts back that i think my ticker is wrong...think i ov bit earlier....may not have BD in time....just had alot of werid feelings yesterday....and didnt think ov cramps and things similar could last few days after or around 5 days after?? x
> 
> I've been feeling crampy and weird since Monday too!! So strange!Click to expand...

strange indeed....i have ov pains on the day maybe day after....but not few days after and if i have i never noticed it b4....at 1 point it actually hurt...really uncomfy x


----------



## FragileDoll

I have been with DH only too. But I have seen my sis being in an abusive relationship - but instead of finding a good guy for her she keeps on begging to him which mom and I do not like.

That's in my nature too - being possessive about my man, trust, care and blah. I prefer simple and mature man - than dickheads! My man treats me very well - that's what I love about him. What I don't is - his jokes. lol I know he is joking what some of them are just incredible.


----------



## FragileDoll

Zara - even I think I Ov earlier like CD14 or CD15. Had crampz from CD10-CD14. My ticker says today - but I do not feel anything today so I think I'm in the TWW already.

So I'm 1DPO today? This shit is confusing. :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

Lol I think we should listen to our bodies over a damn ticker!! :rofl:


----------



## Zaney

just men in general lol.....all have weird natures......

and JEN!! u and me r next 2 each other in list hahaha....which is funny its me then u and i think i ov just b4 u so how funny is that lol....just need the couple b4 u get there bfps hahaha


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh yeah but I'm having twinges behind my belly button since last night. What is it for? :wacko: I have it every cycle (before/after or during) Ov don't know what it causes but!


----------



## Zaney

can i tell u my dates see what ya think??? plzzz


----------



## FragileDoll

Sure, please do!


----------



## JBear85

Zaney said:


> just men in general lol.....all have weird natures......
> 
> and JEN!! u and me r next 2 each other in list hahaha....which is funny its me then u and i think i ov just b4 u so how funny is that lol....just need the couple b4 u get there bfps hahaha

Ohhh good point! I had a really good feeling this was my month, but now I'm feeling crappy about it.


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Lol I think we should listen to our bodies over a damn ticker!! :rofl:

Agreed!! I've never really read much on Ov symptoms though, so even that's tough for me (I'm kinda dumb about this stuff) :haha:


----------



## Zaney

serious???.....i had that yesterday!!....but never ever during ov have i felt that....was like some1 reached in and put there hand in my coochie and pulled inside of my belly button down wards....hahahahahahahahahaha only way i can describe it x

so what is that...id like to know also lol


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen - we all are already.


----------



## Jemma0717

I have had no "weird" feelings. I have been me. Just good ol' me :)


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> I have had no "weird" feelings. I have been me. Just good ol' me :)

Sometimes that's just fine though too!! Most of the time I swear I'm going to get a BFP, but it turns out that all the "symptoms" I thought I had were in my head :haha:

So maybe just good ol' you is perfect :)


----------



## FragileDoll

I suck symptom spotting too, Jen. :rofl:

Zara - just like you described. :shock: Feels like somebody is just pulling my belly button from behind.


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> I suck symptom spotting too, Jen. :rofl:
> 
> Zara - just like you described. :shock: Feels like somebody is just pulling my belly button from behind.

That's so weird!! Someone get on Google and research that! LOL


----------



## FragileDoll

I have been getting those belly button twinges every cycle - maybe Ov causes it? Not sure! Let me get on google and see something I can get.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good Morning Ladies,
How are you doing thing morning. Im still not ovulating


----------



## FragileDoll

Just found out Twinges Behind Belly Button is an early pregnancy sign. 

Oh comeon - I keep getting that every cycle. LOL.


----------



## Jemma0717

Maybe you are all pregnant :shock: Bring on the symptoms!!!!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello, Lacey. How are you? few of us have entered our TWW already whilst some are waiting to.


----------



## JBear85

Hahaha I think almost EVERYTHING has been listed as a symptom of early pregnancy.... I think it's a conspiracy to drive us all mad LOL :wacko:


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff - I had that belly button symptoms last cycle too. I remember writing it on our other thread and discussing the same with Zara that time too as she was also experiencing the same. But I end up getting AF.


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Maybe you are all pregnant :shock: Bring on the symptoms!!!!!!

LOL don't encourage us!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Right there, Jen. PMS and Early pregnancy symptoms are just the same. They are doing this to confuse us.


----------



## Jemma0717

I have headaches, twinges, nauseated, fatigued, tired, clumsy, forgetful, movement in my stomach, kicking...could I be pregnant?

Oh wait, it's all in my head!


ahaha I am so just kidding. I am just trying to make jokes. Sorry if you don't like them


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> I have headaches, twinges, nauseated, fatigued, tired, clumsy, forgetful, movement in my stomach, kicking...could I be pregnant?
> 
> Oh wait, it's all in my head!
> 
> 
> ahaha I am so just kidding. I am just trying to make jokes. Sorry if you don't like them

No I totally know what you mean!!!

I'm refusing to symptom spot (at least out LOUD), this month!! NOT gonna do it!


----------



## Jemma0717

Me neither!!


----------



## Zaney

right will try keep this understandable - 

cd1-cd5 af
cd8-BD
cd10-white clear sticky cm
cd13-LMO cervix - BD - creamy cm
cd14-BD
cd16-bloated, stomache hurt ov cramps- swollen below?puffy?- had a double barcardi and coke....aint had a drink for months!!! lmao
cd-17- belly buttom pulling ov type cramps around overies, still swollen and puffy below....boob gonna drop off was so bad!
Today....still puffy and swollen below...like around cervix area btw and white cm


----------



## Jemma0717

If I joke about it, it will stay off my mind and then AF will come and I will be on to next month...


----------



## FragileDoll

For ladies who symptom spot, this may help: https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Just found out Twinges Behind Belly Button is an early pregnancy sign.
> 
> Oh comeon - I keep getting that every cycle. LOL.

lol well im ignoring that then hahaha....its gone for now was only lasted about 30 mins or so on and off.....


----------



## FragileDoll

LOL, Tiff. I so agree with you on that. :rofl:


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> If I joke about it, it will stay off my mind and then AF will come and I will be on to next month...

Agreed! I like trying to brush everything off - keeps my mind off of it and keeps me from getting my hopes up!


----------



## FragileDoll

You seem so IN, Zara!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Im doing ok Ana. I am actually meeting another military wife today that lives in the colorado springs area, which will be nice


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Tiff - I had that belly button symptoms last cycle too. I remember writing it on our other thread and discussing the same with Zara that time too as she was also experiencing the same. But I end up getting AF.

yes i remember!!!!!!

and i got af about 3 days later......but no way am i due af yet.....haha...maybe i will who knows...last cycle was early so this 1 could be earlier again!

ill be 3 weeks apart each 1 soon lol


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> For ladies who symptom spot, this may help: https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/

Ana this isn't something you share with a bunch of crazy symptom spotting ladies in the TWW!!!! :dohh:

bahahahhahaa


----------



## FragileDoll

I also do not see any CM today. Noticed some yesterday that also while BDing - didn't see anything on my panties. :blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

Hope you have a great day, Lacey. So when are you due Ov?


----------



## Zaney

lol...dont seem like i did it at right times but will seeand i aint symptom spotting for pregnancy just when i feel things i wonder what it is hahahahha


----------



## FragileDoll

Zara - yup! I'm so not counting this symptom anymore. :rofl: I'm dry down there today - looks like I have already Ov. Oh great, at least I won't regret not BDing today. :wacko:

Tiff - :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

I panic too when I experience something different in my cycle - but the panic thingy is not helping. :haha:

I don't know how to symptom spot - I'm not doing it either this cycle. :coffee:


----------



## Jemma0717

Ok off subject but WTF is going on with me 

https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/2011-08-17092147.jpg


like REALLY? Body this is NOT sexy


----------



## Zaney

maybe blocked pours?? if ya used different soap or powder? or rubbed something in? or breakout??


----------



## FragileDoll

Hickeys. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

Nothing at all. I haven't worn make up in days. Same lotion as always. Stupid body


----------



## Jemma0717

Ana those are some little hickeys...from a mouse? hahahha


----------



## FragileDoll

Bahahaha - maybe your DH is a transformer. :awww:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Bahahaha - maybe your DH is a transformer. :awww:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kta9If-sP4s&ob=av3e


----------



## Zaney

lol.....have u looked it up ??? i sometimes get 1 spot or 2 on my boobs during ov..........


----------



## Jemma0717

Prob just Ov but damn overload this month!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

This still amazes me. I love it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khCokQt--l4


----------



## Zaney

lol....try using a hot flannel/towel over it....it will open the pours....might bring em out more also but gets em gone quicker lol


----------



## FragileDoll

Amazing!


----------



## FragileDoll

It's so boring in here, meaning my mum's place.


----------



## JBear85

Tiff, you should try taking Cod Liver Oil caplets (or oil, but it tastes kinda yucky).

I used to have pretty terrible skin, and that stuff keeps it so clear! Just the odd little breakout during PMS, but that's not so bad :)


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Tiff, you should try taking Cod Liver Oil caplets (or oil, but it tastes kinda yucky).
> 
> I used to have pretty terrible skin, and that stuff keeps it so clear! Just the odd little breakout during PMS, but that's not so bad :)

I would worry that that would ruin my TTC chances...I have good skin just not during Ov obviously! :wacko:


----------



## FragileDoll

I had a terrible skin before - got spotting near AF and during AF. But ever since I started my prenatal vitamins - my skin is clean, clear and soft and hair excellent!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ana, I dont know when I OV. I have been trying to figure it out and nothing yet. This ovulation kit I have is driving me nuts because it keeps telling me NO im not ovulating and its been a week


----------



## Jemma0717

Prenatals gives me headaches :(

Lacey how soon after your period did you start your kit?


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Tiff, you should try taking Cod Liver Oil caplets (or oil, but it tastes kinda yucky).
> 
> I used to have pretty terrible skin, and that stuff keeps it so clear! Just the odd little breakout during PMS, but that's not so bad :)
> 
> I would worry that that would ruin my TTC chances...I have good skin just not during Ov obviously! :wacko:Click to expand...

https://medicsalertbracelets.com/trying-to-get-pregnant/

I just found this -- I started taking it about 6 months ago for my skin, hair, etc... turns out it's GOOD while TTC, BAD after you get your :bfp:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Jemma0717 said:


> Prenatals gives me headaches :(
> 
> Lacey how soon after your period did you start your kit?



Well it said to start on day 5 of your period so that what I did. So I started it on Aug 11, because that was day 5 and I have done 7 strips and still nothing.


----------



## Jemma0717

Lacey that means your are only on CD11.....that's a bit early to O most of the time

On "average" people O around CD 14


----------



## Zaney

wow i thought is was around 1-2pm and feel tired looked at time and its 4pm lol gone quick today....think i might do some house work lol.....then a nap hahaha....need to do somethng to get some energy haha


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Prenatals gives me headaches :(
> 
> Lacey how soon after your period did you start your kit?
> 
> 
> 
> Well it said to start on day 5 of your period so that what I did. So I started it on Aug 11, because that was day 5 and I have done 7 strips and still nothing.Click to expand...

Yeah no worries - you haven't missed it or anything :) It will come soon enough


----------



## Zaney

im gonna go for a little while, ill speak 2 u all later :) xxxxx enjoy ya day xxxxx


----------



## Jemma0717

Sorry im bored

This is a funny song/music video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1kT4u_D5PA


----------



## JBear85

Zaney said:


> im gonna go for a little while, ill speak 2 u all later :) xxxxx enjoy ya day xxxxx

Have a good day Zara! :)


----------



## Zaney

ahahahaha that cool and is funny :) x


----------



## FragileDoll

Enjoy, Zara. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

That's funny. I'm bored too!


----------



## FragileDoll

Lacey, it's early to Ov just ow. Mostly women Ov around CD14 or later.


----------



## pip squeek

Hi girls just trying to catch up on things.

Have. Good day Zara.

Hope your well


----------



## FragileDoll

Start playing with myself. :wine:


----------



## Jemma0717

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Disgusting/fart-in-bed.gif


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> Hi girls just trying to catch up on things.
> 
> Have. Good day Zara.
> 
> Hope your well

Hi Sammi! How's it going today?


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Disgusting/fart-in-bed.gif

LOL!!! Hahahahahaha that's too funny!! :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

That's what my DH does to me https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-crazy-016.gif


----------



## kytti

Back from blood test #3. Ugh, this is getting old! Anyway, she said she would call me with the results tomorrow morning (yeah I've heard that before). She usually calls between 1:30-2:30pm so I won't expect her any earlier than that. I'll probably call around 12:30 or 1 if I have not heard from her. She said if the numbers look good then I can have an ultrasound next... which would probably be when we got back from vacation. So, not next week.. but the week after.


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls just trying to catch up on things.
> 
> Have. Good day Zara.
> 
> Hope your well
> 
> Hi Sammi! How's it going today?Click to expand...

Hi

I'm good thank you. Been having cramps today ver strange I usually get them around ov but surly I'm too early don't think I'm due to ov for another 7 days.

How are you?


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> Back from blood test #3. Ugh, this is getting old! Anyway, she said she would call me with the results tomorrow morning (yeah I've heard that before). She usually calls between 1:30-2:30pm so I won't expect her any earlier than that. I'll probably call around 12:30 or 1 if I have not heard from her. She said if the numbers look good then I can have an ultrasound next... which would probably be when we got back from vacation. So, not next week.. but the week after.

Then what? You'll be in the clear and be able to enjoy your pregnancy worry-free?


----------



## JBear85

Okay looks like DB is back to his normal sweet self today (FX!)... he just texted me at 11:11 to remind me to make a wish and to tell me that he loves me and he wished for a baby

:kiss:


----------



## pip squeek

Oh I really do hope your levels are up kitty


----------



## kytti

JBear85 said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Back from blood test #3. Ugh, this is getting old! Anyway, she said she would call me with the results tomorrow morning (yeah I've heard that before). She usually calls between 1:30-2:30pm so I won't expect her any earlier than that. I'll probably call around 12:30 or 1 if I have not heard from her. She said if the numbers look good then I can have an ultrasound next... which would probably be when we got back from vacation. So, not next week.. but the week after.
> 
> Then what? You'll be in the clear and be able to enjoy your pregnancy worry-free?Click to expand...

I wish. I won't be in the clear until I have an ultrasound and they 1) confirm the baby is where it should be and not in my tubes and 2) there is a heartbeat. :( Still a ways to go.. higher numbers will be a really good sign but unfortunately not a definite confirmation that everything is okay.


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> Okay looks like DB is back to his normal sweet self today (FX!)... he just texted me at 11:11 to remind me to make a wish and to tell me that he loves me and he wished for a baby
> 
> :kiss:

Ohh that is sooooo sweet


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Okay looks like DB is back to his normal sweet self today (FX!)... he just texted me at 11:11 to remind me to make a wish and to tell me that he loves me and he wished for a baby
> 
> :kiss:

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Love/cupido-128.gif

You got a keeper!


----------



## Jemma0717

FX and hopes up Kytti!!!


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Back from blood test #3. Ugh, this is getting old! Anyway, she said she would call me with the results tomorrow morning (yeah I've heard that before). She usually calls between 1:30-2:30pm so I won't expect her any earlier than that. I'll probably call around 12:30 or 1 if I have not heard from her. She said if the numbers look good then I can have an ultrasound next... which would probably be when we got back from vacation. So, not next week.. but the week after.
> 
> Then what? You'll be in the clear and be able to enjoy your pregnancy worry-free?Click to expand...
> 
> I wish. I won't be in the clear until I have an ultrasound and they 1) confirm the baby is where it should be and not in my tubes and 2) there is a heartbeat. :( Still a ways to go.. higher numbers will be a really good sign but unfortunately not a definite confirmation that everything is okay.Click to expand...

Oh goodness well you're in my thoughts always Andrea!! That's got to be so nerve-wracking :(


----------



## kytti

JBear85 said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Back from blood test #3. Ugh, this is getting old! Anyway, she said she would call me with the results tomorrow morning (yeah I've heard that before). She usually calls between 1:30-2:30pm so I won't expect her any earlier than that. I'll probably call around 12:30 or 1 if I have not heard from her. She said if the numbers look good then I can have an ultrasound next... which would probably be when we got back from vacation. So, not next week.. but the week after.
> 
> Then what? You'll be in the clear and be able to enjoy your pregnancy worry-free?Click to expand...




Jemma0717 said:


> FX and hopes up Kytti!!!

I'm Switzerland right now. :haha: I don't want to get my hopes up too much in case something bad happens... but I don't want to be negative either because it is counterproductive. SO... I am right on the fence.


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Okay looks like DB is back to his normal sweet self today (FX!)... he just texted me at 11:11 to remind me to make a wish and to tell me that he loves me and he wished for a baby
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Love/cupido-128.gif
> 
> You got a keeper!Click to expand...

Yeahhhh he has his moments though!! But he usually makes up for them (like he is today). So now I'm a happier camper :D 

But still crampy... seriously feels like AF cramps, but it's wayyy too early :shrug:


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff - the IT WILL HAPPEN graphic on the first page which you gave me - says "The icon has been moved or deleted". Can you give me the new code to it so that I could update it there.


----------



## FragileDoll

Fingers crossed for you, Kytti! :dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

lol wow I really caused a lot of problems moving those around!! here ya go

IMG]https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/BnB/doll-image1.png[/IMG]


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen, 11:11 the most epic wish ever? Does it work anyhow?


----------



## FragileDoll

Didn't hear from DH yet - and this is making me mad than ever. :growlmad:


----------



## FragileDoll

Thank you heaps, Tiff. The front page looked ugly with that icon. :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

It did haha


Hey everyone- you should all stalk Ana's journal it's really fun to read hers!


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Jen, 11:11 the most epic wish ever? Does it work anyhow?

I don't think it does, I'm just superstitious and always make a wish at 11:11... I know it's silly!

I really hope you hear from your man soon... I would be FUMING if I were you!!! :growlmad:


----------



## FragileDoll

Updated, looks better now. :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> It did haha
> 
> 
> Hey everyone- you should all stalk Ana's journal it's really fun to read hers!

Really - is it. :blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

JBear85 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Jen, 11:11 the most epic wish ever? Does it work anyhow?
> 
> I don't think it does, I'm just superstitious and always make a wish at 11:11... I know it's silly!
> 
> I really hope you hear from your man soon... I would be FUMING if I were you!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...

I saw people saying to make wishes on dates like 10/10/10, 11/11/11 and 12/12/12. :blush:

Oh yeah - my ass are on fire. :growlmad:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Jen, 11:11 the most epic wish ever? Does it work anyhow?
> 
> I don't think it does, I'm just superstitious and always make a wish at 11:11... I know it's silly!
> 
> I really hope you hear from your man soon... I would be FUMING if I were you!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I saw people saying to make wishes on dates like 10/10/10, 11/11/11 and 12/12/12. :blush:
> 
> Oh yeah - my ass are on fire. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Yeah! It's a big numbers game for superstitious people, it's also a lyric from one of my favorite songs from high school by Something Corporate :)


----------



## FragileDoll

I have also heard making wishes on a shooting star would come true too. I never did anything - I just talk to myself and wish to myself. :rofl: I know God would hear me talking to myself and would make it come true for me. He told me, right ya Jesus? :blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

Why can't I seem to add colors to my links? I tried highlighting and choosing a color for my thread links - it just won't work for me. How come you girls do it.


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> I have also heard making wishes on a shooting star would come true too. I never did anything - I just talk to myself and wish to myself. :rofl: I know God would hear me talking to myself and would make it come true for me. He told me, right ya Jesus? :blush:

Oh yeah I wish on stars too!! I even have stars tattooed on my wrist, because when I lived in Toronto I could never see them... this way I always have stars around to wish on :) Cheesy, I know haha


----------



## FragileDoll

Haha - I think that's cute.


----------



## FragileDoll

I need to know that how to put colors to your links - if anyone of you is around. I tried everything yet not working.


----------



## pip squeek

Wow I have 3little stars on my wrist too it's ment to be for my sister hers is a dark pink star just reminds me of her :).


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> I need to know that how to put colors to your links - if anyone of you is around. I tried everything yet not working.

You can just highlight them when you're editing your sig and make them whatever color... is that what you mean?


----------



## pip squeek

Sorry I'm not much help I don't have a clue ha ha


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah, Jen. Been doing that for ages but not working for me, snap! :dohh:


----------



## FragileDoll

Haha - don't worry, Sammi. :hugs:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Yeah, Jen. Been doing that for ages but not working for me, snap! :dohh:

I'm stumped then... this seems like maybe Tiff's department haha... she's good with that stuff!


----------



## FragileDoll

She told me to do the same ages ago - have been trying since then. But oh well - I suck!


----------



## FragileDoll

There is something on the darn TV that is getting on my nerves. I have been seeing these infertile women crying because they have been trying so hard to get pregnant and are being said they won't get pregnant ever. 

I saw the same last cycle whenever I changed a channel or just put on the TV and seeing the same this cycle. I don't wanna see it - why is it coming infront of my eyes everytime. What does it mean? I feel crap. :(


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> There is something on the darn TV that is getting on my nerves. I have been seeing these infertile women crying because they have been trying so hard to get pregnant and are being said they won't get pregnant ever.
> 
> I saw the same last cycle whenever I changed a channel or just put on the TV and seeing the same this cycle. I don't wanna see it - why is it coming infront of my eyes everytime. What does it mean? I feel crap. :(

Yes definitely turn that off! Not where you need your mind to be right now!


----------



## Jemma0717

Ana make sure you are highlighting JUST the title of the thread "It Will Happen"...nothing else. Highlight only that and a color and it will change


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh what a magic - I was just telling you about that infertile woman she turned out to be pregnant. Is that a good one now. :haha:

Tiff, thank you for the heads up I was highlighting the entire thing.


----------



## FragileDoll

Tip from Tiff, worked! Highlighted my links at last! :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

What are you upto, Tiff? you seem so quite today.


----------



## Jemma0717

Trying to DTD while DH is home ;)


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Trying to DTD while DH is home ;)

GOOD GIRL!!! hahahaha


----------



## Jemma0717

Imma start shakin my tits :holly:


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Imma start shakin my tits :holly:

LOL you need to get some tassles for those puppies!! :holly:


----------



## FragileDoll

Haha - get it down. :holly:


----------



## FragileDoll

I wish I could shake them. :rofl:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> I wish I could shake them. :rofl:

You and me both! LOL :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Tired of watching TV.


----------



## FragileDoll

Looking for some more blinkies and graphics to update.


----------



## JBear85

Okay done what I was working on... instantly bored now haha


----------



## Jemma0717

:sex:
:wohoo:
:smug:
:sleep:


----------



## JBear85

Hahahaha AKA the last hour+ of Tiff's life?


----------



## Jemma0717

Yes! I feel so dead. That was intense shit


----------



## FragileDoll

:coffee:
:wine:
:awww:
:brat:


----------



## FragileDoll

What's up, Tiff?


----------



## Jemma0717

Not a whole lot, super tired.


----------



## FragileDoll

Same here feeling dreadful.


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Yes! I feel so dead. That was intense shit

LOL good! you needed that! Feeling better now?


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Yes! I feel so dead. That was intense shit
> 
> LOL good! you needed that! Feeling better now?Click to expand...

No not at all actually. It was intense but bad. He hates having sex to make a baby so it just sucks


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Yes! I feel so dead. That was intense shit
> 
> LOL good! you needed that! Feeling better now?Click to expand...
> 
> No not at all actually. It was intense but bad. He hates having sex to make a baby so it just sucksClick to expand...

Aw crap! Well that sucks for sure :dohh:


----------



## Greens25

You ladies are funny! I fell the same way sometimes....Tiff where is your hubby when he is gone? We are leaving for Cuba on Saturday and I will be OV while we are away so it's EVERY day for us! I already promised him I will keep it interesting though....ha...any fun suggestions? :)


----------



## Jemma0717

He owns his own business so he's gone a lot and by the time he gets home, he's super hot/sweaty/crabby. It's not fun sometimes. And he's really in the NTNP mood......he told me today (again) that it's hard for him to have sex when he feels pressure. I try not to make him feel that way but sometimes I can't help it!


----------



## JBear85

Greens25 said:


> You ladies are funny! I fell the same way sometimes....Tiff where is your hubby when he is gone? We are leaving for Cuba on Saturday and I will be OV while we are away so it's EVERY day for us! I already promised him I will keep it interesting though....ha...any fun suggestions? :)

Hmmm won't Cuba make things interesting enough?! Haha slushy drinks and hotel sex... sign me up!!! :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

See after I had my son, my sex drive went to like 0 so I really don't like having sex. So when I WANT to he KNOWS what I want......but if I wait for him to initiate it, then I will miss my chance :(


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> See after I had my son, my sex drive went to like 0 so I really don't like having sex. So when I WANT to he KNOWS what I want......but if I wait for him to initiate it, then I will miss my chance :(

Hmmm well maybe you'll have to try to act like you want it even when he KNOWS you're not fertile... that way he'll never think you only want to DTD to make a baby ?


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> Greens25 said:
> 
> 
> You ladies are funny! I fell the same way sometimes....Tiff where is your hubby when he is gone? We are leaving for Cuba on Saturday and I will be OV while we are away so it's EVERY day for us! I already promised him I will keep it interesting though....ha...any fun suggestions? :)
> 
> Hmmm won't Cuba make things interesting enough?! Haha slushy drinks and hotel sex... sign me up!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Ohh sign me up too that sounds amazing


----------



## Greens25

True enough! The trpoics always provide for great sex! I have to be careful because I a prone to baldder infections/UTI's so everyday might get me in trouble, but too bad! I'll bring my meds!

Tiff, I was going to say the same thing. How about Bding/oral when you are not OVing, so he feels like you want him not just as a baby making machine. When we started our TTC journey I made that promise to him that our amount of sex our increase, but not only during baby making times. And we use to have sex quite frequently before TTC, he just didn't want it to go from because we want to to because we have to. Know what I mean?


----------



## hakunamatata

^^wss


----------



## JBear85

hakunamatata said:


> ^^wss

What does that mean?


----------



## JBear85

Greens25 said:


> True enough! The trpoics always provide for great sex! I have to be careful because I a prone to baldder infections/UTI's so everyday might get me in trouble, but too bad! I'll bring my meds!
> 
> Tiff, I was going to say the same thing. How about Bding/oral when you are not OVing, so he feels like you want him not just as a baby making machine. When we started our TTC journey I made that promise to him that our amount of sex our increase, but not only during baby making times. And we use to have sex quite frequently before TTC, he just didn't want it to go from because we want to to because we have to. Know what I mean?

I used to get UTI's ALLLL the time when I was younger... now I take cranberry caplets and I drink a TON of water, and I think the last one I had was like 4 years ago!


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> ^^wss
> 
> What does that mean?Click to expand...

WSS means "What she said"

Yeah, we have sex throughout the whole month....idk it's like he doesn't want to when I am O'ing


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> ^^wss
> 
> What does that mean?Click to expand...
> 
> WSS means "What she said"
> 
> Yeah, we have sex throughout the whole month....idk it's like he doesn't want to when I am O'ingClick to expand...

Ooohhh okies :) Thanks!

That's so strange, and must be so shitty for you :( Does he not want a baby?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Jemma0717 said:


> Lacey that means your are only on CD11.....that's a bit early to O most of the time
> 
> On "average" people O around CD 14

How do I calculate this?


----------



## Jemma0717

Pnutsprincess said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Lacey that means your are only on CD11.....that's a bit early to O most of the time
> 
> On "average" people O around CD 14
> 
> How do I calculate this?Click to expand...

Well you said the 11th was your 5th day so I assumed your period started Aug 7th which is CD1....so for you, CD14 would be Aug 20


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> ^^wss
> 
> What does that mean?Click to expand...
> 
> WSS means "What she said"
> 
> Yeah, we have sex throughout the whole month....idk it's like he doesn't want to when I am O'ingClick to expand...
> 
> Ooohhh okies :) Thanks!
> 
> That's so strange, and must be so shitty for you :( Does he not want a baby?Click to expand...

He does and doesn't...he's so stuck listening to his damn parents. UGH


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> ^^wss
> 
> What does that mean?Click to expand...
> 
> WSS means "What she said"
> 
> Yeah, we have sex throughout the whole month....idk it's like he doesn't want to when I am O'ingClick to expand...
> 
> Ooohhh okies :) Thanks!
> 
> That's so strange, and must be so shitty for you :( Does he not want a baby?Click to expand...
> 
> He does and doesn't...he's so stuck listening to his damn parents. UGHClick to expand...

I hate that! At the end of the day, you just have to do what's right for YOU... family and friends will support you if they really love you!! Damn men!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ok...makes since


----------



## FragileDoll

Added a few more blinkies on the first page for you ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

Love them!

This is us
https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttccheer7wt.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

UGH, Tiff. My DH is the same - he doesn't wants a baby for now. We are NTNP since May - he never pours his feelings though, how the hell am I going to know it he even wants? He never talks about it! And seems uninterested when I bring up the topic - so I don't anymore since the day he first told me he do not want one now. It pissed me off and don't wanna get mad all over again hearing it again so I better keep my mouth shut!


----------



## FragileDoll

You the blondie one - I am the one with the dark hair. :haha:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

So I put in a few of my periods and I found out the average of my cycle is 31 days. So we will see if this works


----------



## Jemma0717

Day 7 Lacey? You said that you were on Day 5 of your period on the 11th...............


----------



## FragileDoll

Mine on average are 29 - but they eventually may vary from 26-31 days.


----------



## FragileDoll

When did AF start for you, Lacey? Day 1 of first full flow is known as CD1.


----------



## FragileDoll

Greens25 said:


> You ladies are funny! I fell the same way sometimes....Tiff where is your hubby when he is gone? We are leaving for Cuba on Saturday and I will be OV while we are away so it's EVERY day for us! I already promised him I will keep it interesting though....ha...any fun suggestions? :)

I wish I could suggest - but :dohh:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I was and this is why im confused did i enter something wrong?


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah your ticker says you are on Day 7 as in CD7....


----------



## FragileDoll

So everybody else is in their TWW except for Lacey, Sammi and Sandy.


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff do you reckon Loz will get her :bfp: after Carla tests. Loz is already late for her Af.


----------



## Jemma0717

Yup

So Lacey if you have a 31 day cycle like you said, your ticker should look like this right?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312693200z0z31z14.png


----------



## Jemma0717

I already predicted that Kytti would be OK and that the list is going to be jumbled around a little ;)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ok i got it...lol the 7th was day 1 and 5th day was the 11th


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> I already predicted that Kytti would be OK and that the list is going to be jumbled around a little ;)

Ohhhh yeah? Jumbled how?? haha


----------



## Pnutsprincess

yeah it should what am I doing wrong???


----------



## Jemma0717

Right. Ok. So your cycle is 28 days or 31 days?


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I already predicted that Kytti would be OK and that the list is going to be jumbled around a little ;)
> 
> Ohhhh yeah? Jumbled how?? hahaClick to expand...

Well see...that's for ME to know and for YOU to find out! :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

Can't wait to hear my DH say, 'I WANNA BE A F*CKING DADDY*. 

Shoot - sorry! :blush:


----------



## Jemma0717

:dohh:


----------



## FragileDoll

Lacey, just tell when did AF arrive for you. Do you remember the date?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ok I got it...I think what happened was when I did it, i pushed the down arrow and it messed me off thanks


----------



## Pnutsprincess

aunt flo came aug 7th when I was at work and day 5 was the 11th


----------



## Jemma0717

Looks good!


----------



## FragileDoll

Yup - looks better now. You're CD11 today!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well we will see if I actually ovulate if not I think it means I need help ov


----------



## FragileDoll

Lacey - we would like to have your ticker bbcode to update it on the list on the main page.


----------



## FragileDoll

Hope you do. :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

so cd 18? i ovulate???


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I already predicted that Kytti would be OK and that the list is going to be jumbled around a little ;)
> 
> Ohhhh yeah? Jumbled how?? hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Well see...that's for ME to know and for YOU to find out! :happydance:Click to expand...

:dohh: LOL


----------



## FragileDoll

Probably.


----------



## FragileDoll

Lacey, you need to get down BDing 4-5 days prior Ov.


----------



## FragileDoll

So don't really worry when you Ov - worry about covering your fertile window.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well ok [ url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com]https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312693200z0z31z14.png[/url]


thats it


----------



## FragileDoll

I'd advise to start BDing from tomorrow till CD20.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

https:// www.countdowntopregnancy.com /tickers/dpo-1312693200z0z31z14.png


----------



## Jemma0717

Lacey from what you told us, this is what I calculated:

Your Results*
You will likely be most fertile between
Saturday August 20, 2011 and Wednesday August 24, 2011

If you conceived this cycle your estimated due date would be
May 13, 2012


----------



## FragileDoll

Replace all the [] with <>


----------



## Pnutsprincess

lets try this again

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png/dpo-2.php


----------



## Jemma0717

Ana

>url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com<>img<https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-943941600z0z0z0.png>/img<>/url<

This is Lacey's code


----------



## Pnutsprincess

<url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com><img>https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312693200z0z31z14.png</img></url>


----------



## Pnutsprincess

thank you, I posted it right after you did...LOL sometimes I can be computer stupid LOL


----------



## Jemma0717

lol it's all good Lacey I am the pro here hahaha jk


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well Ill start doing that, thats not doing it to much???


----------



## Jemma0717

You said your man has 1 testicle right? If I were you, I would BD every OTHER day then


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ok so so the days to bd would be 18, 20, 22, 24?? seems right.


----------



## Jemma0717

yeah and 26 to be safe or even 25


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah! Thank you for the codes you both.


----------



## FragileDoll

Like, Tiff said, Lacey.


----------



## Jemma0717

Lacey they say to DTD every other day till O day and then every day after O day for like 4 days


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Lacey they say to DTD every other day till O day and then every day after O day for like 4 days

Aw crap haha... I DTD every day BEFORE O, and can't now until Friday... hmmm... :shrug:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ok gotcha well that shouldnt be hard. thank you ladies


----------



## Jemma0717

Well Jen it depends. If he has a normal sperm count, it's ok to DTD every day. But if he has a lower sperm count like my DH and Lacey's BH then it should be every other...


----------



## JBear85

I'm honestly not sure about his sperm count, I don't think he's ever looked into it. I guess if we TTC for a long time with no results that would be the next step huh?


----------



## FragileDoll

I guess they tell to DTD every other before Ov and on the Ov day and one day after Ov. Cause the egg maximum lives for 36 hours not more - no egg no fertilization. So no use to DTD 2 days after Ov. :shrug:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> I guess they tell to DTD every other before Ov and on the Ov day and one day after Ov. Cause the egg maximum lives for 36 hours not more - no egg no fertilization. So no use to DTD 2 days after Ov. :shrug:

I know, I just say to be safe if you don't KNOW when you O like me :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well ladies im going to take a nap, because i got up early...tomorrow is another early day. I am babysitting at 8am. Not sure when Ill be home, but Ill try to be on when I can. Have a great day/night. Thank you for all of the help


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> Well ladies im going to take a nap, because i got up early...tomorrow is another early day. I am babysitting at 8am. Not sure when Ill be home, but Ill try to be on when I can. Have a great day/night. Thank you for all of the help

Bye for now! :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

bye for now and Ill be back later but a lot of you will be sleeping


----------



## JBear85

Oh I'll be around lots tonight... working from home til 9 my time so for another... 5 hours!


----------



## FragileDoll

Don't know when I Ov. :wine:


----------



## FragileDoll

Goodnight, Lacey.


----------



## trying2becalm

kytti said:


> Back from blood test #3. Ugh, this is getting old! Anyway, she said she would call me with the results tomorrow morning (yeah I've heard that before). She usually calls between 1:30-2:30pm so I won't expect her any earlier than that. I'll probably call around 12:30 or 1 if I have not heard from her. She said if the numbers look good then I can have an ultrasound next... which would probably be when we got back from vacation. So, not next week.. but the week after.

Really? That will be like 7 weeks. We don't get our first scan till 12 weeks.


----------



## FragileDoll

Not for me at least - I'm bored and need someone to chat with.


----------



## FragileDoll

Rachel - she meant she would wait for an ultra sound appointment next if her levels went up after this test. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

How have you been, Rachel? :drunk:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen - I'm also around for the next 4-5 hours.


----------



## Jemma0717

I had my first scan at 7 weeks :)


----------



## Jemma0717

errr wait maybe not? Hmmm I wanna check now!


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff - you got to know for the first time you were pregnant with your lil man in your 7th week.


----------



## FragileDoll

You told that - as far as I remember. :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

:drunk:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

nvm i cant fall asleep


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah that was when I MC'd with my 2nd....my 7th week.

I had my first ultrasound on 12/13/2005 and I conceived 10/02./2005.....


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww, hun. :hugs: 

We can talk. :friends:


----------



## pip squeek

Sorry not been arround much today. 

Been doing house work and some work on our new house so many decisions to make.

Just baby making to do and then bed. Think I will sleep well tonight


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff, somewhere around the 9th week.


----------



## FragileDoll

Sammi - have lots of :sex: 

:dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well let me tell you ladies I sure hope I ovulate and get pregnant so i can finally have my first little pumpkin


----------



## FragileDoll

I want to what all of your OH/DH do as work? Mine is studying Engineering and a web designer. Am I TTC an Engineer brat? :haha:


----------



## trying2becalm

Hey ladies. Sorry, I have been here reading. I have a long commute to work and back plus work is mental so by the time I get home, sort tea and catch up with the convo I am ready to go to bed!!
Plus really tired at the mo, washed out in a way I have never known. 
Keep positive though ladies. Everyone seems so unhappy. TTC is supposed to be fun. You never know what is around the corner or what is happening inside you!!!
:sex::spermy::dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Lacey, we all are hoping for the same hun. It's my first too.


----------



## FragileDoll

Rachel - hope you feel better and have rest, hun. :hugs:

Yeah - we have been moaning a bit earlier. But hoping too inside! :dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ana,
did your hubby stop being mad at you? are you 2 getting along now??


----------



## Jemma0717

Well I was just looking at pics and took a pic of a pic haha sorry it's super blurry

Here's me after Landon:

https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/2011-08-17155249.jpg

Here's Landon :cloud9:

https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/2011-08-17155238.jpg

Here's my 9 week? scan:

https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/2011-08-17155122.jpg
It says 5-2 on it though.....


----------



## Zaney

Tiff.......do me a favour psychic lol.......my friend wants to join in here and wondered where u feel she should go in ur list....:) plzzzzzz xx


----------



## Jemma0717

Zara who's your friend, I will add her :) I should add the new ppl too.


----------



## Zaney

just catching up and will be right with yas x


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Zara who's your friend, I will add her :) I should add the new ppl too.

loubylou88

she is a friend in person not just on here lol :) she has been on here for a while too and knows all the talk ;) hahaha xx


----------



## trying2becalm

FragileDoll said:


> Rachel - hope you feel better and have rest, hun. :hugs:
> 
> Yeah - we have been moaning a bit earlier. But hoping too inside! :dust:

I feel good. I am happy for any feelings that remind me my little bean is there. I was quite prepared for it to take about six months, just like most of my mates. ESP as at 34 (I will be 35 when LO arrives). So you just don't know!
:hugs::winkwink:


----------



## FragileDoll

Lacey, nope. We aint still talking - not even a text from him yet. :growlmad:


----------



## loubylou88

im Zaney's friend heehee!!xxxx


----------



## Zaney

lovely pics tiff :) x


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww, Rachel. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

WHOA - our psychic Tiff is famous. :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi LoubyLou!! Welcome! What's your first name?


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff, you look so young awww. :awww: Lovely pics!


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:
 

> WHOA - our psychic Tiff is famous. :rofl:

lol what do you mean? How am I famous?


----------



## FragileDoll

Welcome, Loubylou. How are you hun? :hugs:


----------



## Zaney

well she has been right so far.....and if the next 1 is write im going 2 the papers!! hahaha


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Tiff, you look so young awww. :awww: Lovely pics!

I was 17!!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Famous about predicting, you are, aint you? :blush:


----------



## loubylou88

hello my names 'Louise' but people call me Lou. 
Im good thanks. bored of taking clomid! lol. but has to be done...dam PCOS!! LOLXX


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> well she has been right so far.....and if the next 1 is write im going 2 the papers!! hahaha

Remember what I said, Kytti will be OK and the list will JUMBLE now..meaning it won't go in order anymore. There is some switching around. Defeats the whole purpose of the list eh? ahaha


----------



## FragileDoll

You don't even look 17 - you look 14 there.


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Famous about predicting, you are, aint you? :blush:

lol only to you Ana! :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> You don't even look 17 - you look 14 there.

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I actually LOL'd to that


----------



## Jemma0717

Alrighty so I have to Add Lou and Lacey to the list. I knoe we have other new ladies too?

I will add them quick


----------



## FragileDoll

We are still getting our BFPs this month no matter what. :gun:


----------



## FragileDoll

Bahaha - nothing to LOL about. That's true. :haha:


----------



## trying2becalm

FragileDoll said:


> We are still getting our BFPs this month no matter what. :gun:

Yes you are! :dust::bfp::dust::blue::blue::blue:


----------



## FragileDoll

Yup - update the list and post it so that I could rearrange it on the first page too.


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> well she has been right so far.....and if the next 1 is write im going 2 the papers!! hahaha
> 
> Remember what I said, Kytti will be OK and the list will JUMBLE now..meaning it won't go in order anymore. There is some switching around. Defeats the whole purpose of the list eh? ahahaClick to expand...

do what ya feelings tell ya or what ya powers tell ya xxx cos ill tel ya something in a minute and i think its still right was a long shot getting 4bfps in a month sorry....3 b4 me fine and maybe some after but u know u knwo i said i got that prediction.....this could well be right for ur list....freaky....but well prediction was fun but its got me wondering lol


----------



## Jemma0717

My gosh I ALWAYS get moved down Here is the new list:

Rachel- :bfp:
Andrea - :bfp:
Carla
Loz
Sandy
Ana
Zara
Jen
Greer- NTNP now
Lou
Sammi
Lacey
Tiff
Laine
Amanda
Emily


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Im praying that we all get BFPs...we all deeserve it. Welcome Lou


----------



## FragileDoll

Rachel. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah Zara that's freaky!


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff - do you wanna add any more ladies on the list or shall I update it now?


----------



## Zaney

thanx tiff :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Zara did you tell us your prediction??? Did I miss it??


----------



## FragileDoll

Who's the other Rachel on the list?


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Tiff - do you wanna add any more ladies on the list or shall I update it now?

You can update it. I added Rachel. She's "next"


----------



## loubylou88

our predictions match Zara to that list mate. urs said sept. and mine said dec! oh wel shall have to see. although this month woulda made a brilliant wedding present for Adam (we're getting married next friday and AF is due 2days before!!) xxx


----------



## Zaney

no here it is!.........

Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of October from a cycle that begins in September. The baby shows as a boy and the expected birth date is in July 2012, I see the date of the 1st as being important. I see everything well around both pregnancy and birth. I am unable to see any further children in your future at this time.
I wish you and your family every happiness for the future.
Suzy


----------



## FragileDoll

Who mean before Carla? Who's the other Rachel btw?


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Who's the other Rachel on the list?

Wasn't there a new Rachel...actually spelt Rachael??


----------



## FragileDoll

Congratulations on your wedding, Lou. :hugs:


----------



## Zaney

loubylou88 said:


> our predictions match Zara to that list mate. urs said sept. and mine said dec! oh wel shall have to see. although this month woulda made a brilliant wedding present for Adam (we're getting married next friday and AF is due 2days before!!) xxx


i know its even more freaky...im now freaked out by it.......it works out that it is right both lists........

my gosh tiff!!! lou post urs if u want to :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Wow - that's great Zara. Meaning I'd be getting my BFP in the september cycle too? :wacko:


----------



## Jemma0717

I'm confused. And a bit freaked. What's going on lol


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh yes - now I remember. Her username is Rachie Rach, right. I'll BRB update the list.


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Who's the other Rachel on the list?
> 
> Wasn't there a new Rachel...actually spelt Rachael??Click to expand...

that was trying2becalm :)


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Oh yes - now I remember. Her username is Rachie Rach, right. I'll BRB update the list.

Don't add her if she's not here anymore I haven't seen her?


----------



## Zaney

oh i dunno the names then but her name was rachel sorry :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Here
Rachel 
Andrea 
Carla
Loz
Sandy
Ana
Zara
Jen
Greer- NTNP now
Lou
Sammi
Lacey
Tiff
Laine
Amanda
Emily


----------



## FragileDoll

Rachel- :bfp:
Andrea - :bfp:
Carla
Loz
Sandy
Ana
Zara
Jen
Greer- NTNP now
Lou
Sammi
Lacey
Tiff
Laine
Amanda
Emily

Tiff, is this your final list? I saw you added Rachel but she's gone now?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

so when do you think my time will be???


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Rachel- :bfp:
> Andrea - :bfp:
> Carla
> Loz
> Sandy
> Ana
> Zara
> Jen
> Greer- NTNP now
> Lou
> Sammi
> Lacey
> Tiff
> Laine
> Amanda
> Emily
> 
> Tiff, is this your final list? I saw you added Rachel but she's gone now?

Final answer ma'am


----------



## Jemma0717

I need to clarify with all you new peeps:

*I Am NOT a Psychic! * :haha::haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah - the other Rachel doesn't come here anymore.


----------



## FragileDoll

Alright will update it now.


----------



## pip squeek

I hope your not rite tiff I'm far down the list lol


----------



## FragileDoll

List has been updated on the front page! :drunk:


----------



## loubylou88

*This is my reading from Suzy....Bit dissapointed thou as really wanted it to fall now. so i could surprise my BF just before out wedding... been on Clomid since jan time!! *Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of December from a cycle via begins in November. The baby shows as a girl and the expected birth date is in August 2012, I see the date of the 19th as being important. I see everything well around both pregnancy and birth. I can also see two other children in your future, a girl born in late 2014 and a boy born in mid 2018


----------



## Jemma0717

Well Lou it's better than "I see no kids in your future"


----------



## Jemma0717

pip squeek said:


> I hope your not rite tiff I'm far down the list lol

Don't worry Sammi, I have a secret that no one knows :haha: :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

We all wish the same, Sammi. I really want that :bfp: otherwise I'm not switching to NTNP but taking a break off TTC for months then.


----------



## FragileDoll

That's great, Lou. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff what is that secret - tell me. :growlmad:


----------



## Jemma0717

Nothing Ana. You just keep living through that list of yours ;)


----------



## Zaney

loubylou88 said:


> *This is my reading from Suzy....Bit dissapointed thou as really wanted it to fall now. so i could surprise my BF just before out wedding... been on Clomid since jan time!! *Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of December from a cycle via begins in November. The baby shows as a girl and the expected birth date is in August 2012, I see the date of the 19th as being important. I see everything well around both pregnancy and birth. I can also see two other children in your future, a girl born in late 2014 and a boy born in mid 2018

will be xmas pressie now hahahahaha xx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

anyone else bored and feel like there is nothing to do??


----------



## Jemma0717

Pnutsprincess said:


> anyone else bored and feel like there is nothing to do??

Not really. It's movin along here....keeps my busy and laughing


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff, you meanie brat. Haha jk. :blush:


----------



## pip squeek

Jemma0717 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> I hope your not rite tiff I'm far down the list lol
> 
> Don't worry Sammi, I have a secret that no one knows :haha: :happydance:Click to expand...

Lol I want to know what your secret is


----------



## loubylou88

Pnutsprincess said:


> anyone else bored and feel like there is nothing to do??

Yes after of nearly 2 years of trying. Its quite easy to stop taking my clomid and stop ttc alltogether as sick of the heart ache and seeing so many people on facebook saying their pregnan etc! one girls just given birth and is pg again!! grrrrrrr (sorry if i sound like a bitch!!)


----------



## FragileDoll

Yup I was bored earlier - but seems fun now!


----------



## FragileDoll

Lou - nothing to be sorry about. We are the same at times. :shock:


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> I hope your not rite tiff I'm far down the list lol
> 
> Don't worry Sammi, I have a secret that no one knows :haha: :happydance:Click to expand...

thats not fair!!!! lol


----------



## Jemma0717

loubylou88 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> anyone else bored and feel like there is nothing to do??
> 
> Yes after of nearly 2 years of trying. Its quite easy to stop taking my clomid and stop ttc alltogether as sick of the heart ache and seeing so many people on facebook saying their pregnan etc! one girls just given birth and is pg again!! grrrrrrr (sorry if i sound like a bitch!!)Click to expand...

delete


----------



## pip squeek

FragileDoll said:


> We all wish the same, Sammi. I really want that :bfp: otherwise I'm not switching to NTNP but taking a break off TTC for months then.

Oh no how come? I hope this is your month then i really do


----------



## Zaney

glad i got that prediction in a way....gave me some hope but at same time....not gonna take it 2 heart cos i think its this month not next hahahahaah xx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

loubylou88 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> anyone else bored and feel like there is nothing to do??
> 
> Yes after of nearly 2 years of trying. Its quite easy to stop taking my clomid and stop ttc alltogether as sick of the heart ache and seeing so many people on facebook saying their pregnan etc! one girls just given birth and is pg again!! grrrrrrr (sorry if i sound like a bitch!!)Click to expand...

Lou I feel the sameHopefully this will be our month ladies


----------



## Zaney

lous gone to bed with headache but im sure she will be back cos ya all great! :) xx


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh - Tiff. I so agree with you on that! Even I was shocked on that frequent BFP posting - I even saw it today a few more pictures the thread was named "my bfp progression" by the same person.


----------



## FragileDoll

Sammi - yeah I hope so. Or I wont be happy and have to take a decision that I shouldn't. :(


----------



## FragileDoll

Hope, Lou feels better. Will catch her in the morning.

How are you Zara? how much do you pay for those predictions?


----------



## Zaney

im gonna sound thick but can some1 read my prediction and say what it means in thick people terms lol?? 

Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of October from a cycle that begins in September. The baby shows as a boy and the expected birth date is in July 2012, I see the date of the 1st as being important. I see everything well around both pregnancy and birth. I am unable to see any further children in your future at this time.
I wish you and your family every happiness for the future.
Suzy

so does that mean? well if right lol i conceive in september and miss my october af??


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Oh - Tiff. I so agree with you on that! Even I was shocked on that frequent BFP posting - I even saw it today a few more pictures the thread was named "my bfp progression" by the same person.

Glad I wasn't the only one. My goodness


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> im gonna sound thick but can some1 read my prediction and say what it means in thick people terms lol??
> 
> Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of October from a cycle that begins in September. The baby shows as a boy and the expected birth date is in July 2012, I see the date of the 1st as being important. I see everything well around both pregnancy and birth. I am unable to see any further children in your future at this time.
> I wish you and your family every happiness for the future.
> Suzy
> 
> so does that mean? well if right lol i conceive in september and miss my october af??

That's right!


----------



## trying2becalm

FragileDoll said:


> Oh - Tiff. I so agree with you on that! Even I was shocked on that frequent BFP posting - I even saw it today a few more pictures the thread was named "my bfp progression" by the same person.

That is really over the top!!! 

Right. It's 22:45 here so going to get some sleep as need to be up at 6am. Have a lovely eve and stay positive! 
Forget BDing. Make love instead! (insert favourite Barry White song here) :winkwink:


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Hope, Lou feels better. Will catch her in the morning.
> 
> How are you Zara? how much do you pay for those predictions?

it was on ebay and was a laugh but see she had few good feed backs on other sites.....

and was £4...£4.50 on special atm....around that price anyway x

ive heard people say that they have messaged her back and she its lovely and dont charge nothing else x


----------



## Jemma0717

delete


----------



## Zaney

it is over the top...if i get mine i will say ok i got bfp and that is that ....its like rubbing it in otherwise.....id be excited but will still be here for every1 else till they get theres no matter how long it takes xx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I Love TTCING it is so much fun, dont think of it as bding and think of it as making love


----------



## Jemma0717

OOPS I hope I didn't start anything. Lets delete our comments about it just in case k girls?


----------



## Zaney

this is 1 i used - 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Psychic-...cal_New_Age&hash=item23133d7947#ht_957wt_1139


----------



## FragileDoll

Ofcourse, Zara. You'll be missing your October AF then!


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh yeah that's right - we didn't meant to offend anyone here. :(


----------



## FragileDoll

Good night, Rachel. Have sweet dreams! :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

They should start predicting without charging. You never know behind the screen that they are real psychics or not? Maybe there some people who gives you a reading and earn online - it's not difficult you know and they know you won't even kill them for being wrong :rofl:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

i agree with you ana


----------



## Zaney

lol...well i did it as a laugh and me and lou was comparing....was weird with tiffs bfps but well.....

i think its this month lmao.....i can hope :)


----------



## JBear85

Heyyyy ladies I'm back! Just got caught up :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

i see you are ovulating J bear


----------



## FragileDoll

We all are getting our BFPs this month or next, hopefully. :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

yeah im hoping...my OH will be going to ranger school sometime soon


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> i see you are ovulating J bear

Yeah my ticker says I am, but I think I may have Ov'ed early this month... at least I hope I did!!


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> We all are getting our BFPs this month or next, hopefully. :hugs:

well if mine is next month ur b4 me on list so u get this month or b4 me next month lmao....

but this month still feels like a gooden xx


----------



## emilyanne

*hi ladies  how is everyone? Ive had a busy couple of days with my DB family over.... was great seeing them, I feel like part of his family and they all think Im the greatest thing to ever happen to him lol *:haha:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well ladies we will find out soon enough I hope. Im debating if i should stop the home hok(home ovulation kit) Maybe i should just let nature take its course or finish this month with hok and then not use it again


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Emily


----------



## emilyanne

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hello Emily

*Hi hunnie, how are you? *


----------



## butterworth

Pnutsprincess said:


> Well ladies we will find out soon enough I hope. Im debating if i should stop the home hok(home ovulation kit) Maybe i should just let nature take its course or finish this month with hok and then not use it again

Hi ladies...I was going to use that this month but then I thought it would just stress me out more so I don't blame you if you want to stop after this month starts to get $$$ after a while


----------



## FragileDoll

Welcome back, Jen. How is it going?


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh well - I so want my bfp this month, Zara. I don't we will be even BDing next month though. DH is moody. Blah. :dohh:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

emilyanne said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hello Emily
> 
> *Hi hunnie, how are you? *Click to expand...

I am doing well thank you :hugs: How are you doing?


----------



## FragileDoll

Hey, Emily. We missed you here - I was wondering where you disappeared. Glad you are back - hope you feeling well! So you are in your TWW too. How was your BDing? :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Hi, Sandy. How was your day at work? or still at work?


----------



## FragileDoll

Lacey - I would advise you to use your OPKs and finish them off for this month. If you don't get your surge or think it's not helping you then you can quit on em. But when you already have them - why not try on them.


----------



## FragileDoll

Doing well, Emily. All of us are in the TWW except for 3 ladies - Sammi, Sandy and Lacey. They won't be until next week.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

you are right ana. I will finish it


----------



## JBear85

emilyanne said:


> *hi ladies  how is everyone? Ive had a busy couple of days with my DB family over.... was great seeing them, I feel like part of his family and they all think Im the greatest thing to ever happen to him lol *:haha:

Aww that's so nice! Isn't it the best feeling to be so accepted?


----------



## emilyanne

*Im not sure whats going on with me today tbh.... Ive been feeling all crampy like AF is gonna start real soon.... Other then that Im fine.... accutly been able to sleep the past few nights without much of a problem lol which has been great *


----------



## emilyanne

JBear85 said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *hi ladies  how is everyone? Ive had a busy couple of days with my DB family over.... was great seeing them, I feel like part of his family and they all think Im the greatest thing to ever happen to him lol *:haha:
> 
> Aww that's so nice! Isn't it the best feeling to be so accepted?Click to expand...

*Oh I love his family, having mine so far away now it makes it sooo nice to feel I still have family about....  They are just so much like my family its great *


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> Hi, Sandy. How was your day at work? or still at work?

just finished work at home now and omg I don't know it I'll be able to read what I missed this am I was at page 345 and now it at 440+ I'm never going to catch up hope I didn't miss much


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I am waiting for my OH to get home i know i should do it every other day, but i want it now...any of you ever feel that way?


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Oh well - I so want my bfp this month, Zara. I don't we will be even BDing next month though. DH is moody. Blah. :dohh:

lol would be freaky but still hope for this month ...nothing wrong with that but next month it is if it aint this month lol x


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> Doing well, Emily. All of us are in the TWW except for 3 ladies - Sammi, Sandy and Lacey. They won't be until next week.

we are the late bloomers


----------



## emilyanne

Pnutsprincess said:


> I am waiting for my OH to get home i know i should do it every other day, but i want it now...any of you ever feel that way?

*uh huh *:haha:


----------



## butterworth

emilyanne said:


> *Im not sure whats going on with me today tbh.... Ive been feeling all crampy like AF is gonna start real soon.... Other then that Im fine.... accutly been able to sleep the past few nights without much of a problem lol which has been great *

I'm glad your getting some sleep..af cramps can also mean other things like your pg fx for you emily


----------



## Pnutsprincess

like seriously i might justy say lets do it every night now...I love making love to my OH.


----------



## emilyanne

butterworth said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Im not sure whats going on with me today tbh.... Ive been feeling all crampy like AF is gonna start real soon.... Other then that Im fine.... accutly been able to sleep the past few nights without much of a problem lol which has been great *
> 
> I'm glad your getting some sleep..af cramps can also mean other things like your pg fx for you emilyClick to expand...

*I can hope, just not getting my hopes up with it...... I will see where this goes I guess.... Im thinking Im just gonna wait to see if and when I get AF but if its not here by the 24th Im gonna be testing lol *


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww that's really cute, Emily. 

You are only 7DPO, Emily. Don't count yourself out just yet!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Be Honest with me Ladies...Do any of you already have baby names picked out?


----------



## Jemma0717

Pnutsprincess said:


> Be Honest with me Ladies...Do any of you already have baby names picked out?

Sure do.

Boy- Logan James
Girl- Lillyana May (Lilly for short)


----------



## butterworth

I've been trying to make :sex: like its not a baby making chore cuz I think that kills the mood plus I don't want hunny to feel like all I'm using him for is a baby. so I've been pleasing him a little more then myself which benefits me in the end anyway the more I do for him the more he does for me if ya know what I mean.


----------



## FragileDoll

You'll catch up, Sandy. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Go and make some love now, Lacey. :sex: :sex:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I do too
For a Boy: Chase Michael
a girl: Makenzie Ann


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Be Honest with me Ladies...Do any of you already have baby names picked out?
> 
> Sure do.
> 
> Boy- Logan James
> Girl- Lillyana May (Lilly for short)Click to expand...

Cute!! DB and I can't agree on a boy name (he thinks all mine are "girly"), but our girl name is Gracelynn Olivia (Gracie for short) :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Haven't pick the names just yet - too confused. :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

hes not home yet ana=( but he will be soon


----------



## butterworth

emilyanne said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Im not sure whats going on with me today tbh.... Ive been feeling all crampy like AF is gonna start real soon.... Other then that Im fine.... accutly been able to sleep the past few nights without much of a problem lol which has been great *
> 
> I'm glad your getting some sleep..af cramps can also mean other things like your pg fx for you emilyClick to expand...
> 
> *I can hope, just not getting my hopes up with it...... I will see where this goes I guess.... Im thinking Im just gonna wait to see if and when I get AF but if its not here by the 24th Im gonna be testing lol *Click to expand...

last month I just tested that one time got my bfn then just waited like you till af or the day she was due....she showed up for me she like to do that I hope its diff for you


----------



## FragileDoll

Sandy, I'm with you there. But there something weird about me - I forget about TTC whilst :sex: cause I enjoy to the bits and I think nothing else but having fun, lol.


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Aww that's really cute, Emily.
> 
> You are only 7DPO, Emily. Don't count yourself out just yet!

*Well I have the cramps and well..... my CM has dried up which seems to be one of my signs for either spotting or AF.... Guess I can hope its a sign of IB spotting.... I dont know.... (Im not spotting yet....)The symptoms I had vanished a couple of days go too....  Im just not worrying about it.... just going with the flow lol *


----------



## FragileDoll

Lacey, jump on him as soon as he enters the door. :rofl:


----------



## Zaney

im gonna go sweeties,,,,,im sure ill have loads 2 read i morning....will speak 2 u all very soon xxxxx zand enjoy ya night/day xx


----------



## FragileDoll

When will you be testing, Emily?


----------



## FragileDoll

Good night, Zara. I'm not even sleepy - it's 2:41 am here. :wacko:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Have a great night and sweet dreams


----------



## emilyanne

*Me and DB picked out names after 2 weeks of dating lol

Strider Ryan Aaron Shea-Turvey (boy)
Kerry Ann Louise Shea-Turvey (girl)

*


----------



## Zaney

wow Ana ...mind u i was up till about 2am last night.....its 11.43pm here ish


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> Sandy, I'm with you there. But there something weird about me - I forget about TTC whilst :sex: cause I enjoy to the bits and I think nothing else but having fun, lol.

thats how I am, I love dtd wheather its for baby making or just for pleasure I alway make sure I enjoy myself


----------



## emilyanne

*Night Zaney 

Ummmm should be testing on the 24th-25th if no AF.....*


----------



## Zaney

thanx for all the nights :) xxx just here for 2 mins just lit up fag lmao then going haha x


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodnight Zara! :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

FragileDoll said:


> Lacey, jump on him as soon as he enters the door. :rofl:

LOL I just might have to do that I dont think he will know what to do with himself. If i jump his bones he might be like wow what is with this. :rofl:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well ladies the puppies are getting antzy and want to go outside. So i will ttyal
enjoy your night


----------



## Jemma0717

Have a good evening Lacey!


----------



## emilyanne

*Good night Pnutsprincess  enjoy your night *


----------



## Zaney

night 2 all :) :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for u all xx


----------



## emilyanne

:hug:


----------



## JBear85

Between doing my nails and working I'm more of an observer right now than anything! Have a good night to everyone who just left! :)


----------



## emilyanne

*I was thinking everyone had left me lol *:haha:


----------



## JBear85

Nope I was just occupied for a few minutes :) 

So you're doing okay Emily? Having company kept you from symptom spotting for a bit?


----------



## emilyanne

*Im not sure tbh lol, somewhere they seemed to leave.... but then today the cramps have been getting stronger..... I just trying not to worry and just see what happens..... How have you been hun? *


----------



## FragileDoll

Goodnight, Lacey.


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm still here, Emily. :hugs: It's 3:16 am here and I couldn't sleep again!


----------



## JBear85

Yeah that's the best way ... worrying won't make you any more or less pregnant!

I've been okay! Feeling like I might be out for this month, but it's WAY too soon to actually know so I'm trying not to be too concerned :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Goodnight, Zara! :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm being paranoid too.


----------



## FragileDoll

I get all those negative thoughts all the time. :wacko:


----------



## emilyanne

*Oh I know hunnie.... Im feeling more towards being out this month.... havent totally given up all hope but ya I dont think this month is my month.... should still be early for me too though..... I dont know.....

Hi FragileDoll  Its only 12:20 here but Ive just told DB I'll come to bed in about 10 minutes..... As Ive been able to sleep better Im gonna keep trying to sleep earlier (early for me anyways lol)
*


----------



## FragileDoll

Haha - I don't what's wrong with me nowadays. I can't sleep even if I'm awake for 2 days in a row. Crap! :dohh:


----------



## FragileDoll

So, goodnight to you in advance, Emily.


----------



## JBear85

Wow it's not even 7:30 pm here! Bedtime is FAAR away for me!

We need to do everything we can to keep those negative thoughts away... they really don't do anyone any good, right?


----------



## FragileDoll

Where is Tiff? is she trying to seduce her DH. 

T I F F . . . .


----------



## FragileDoll

Ofcourse - they don't! Be positive = pee positive = :bfp: Right?


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Haha - I don't what's wrong with me nowadays. I can't sleep even if I'm awake for 2 days in a row. Crap! :dohh:

*Ya thats how I have been (except the past 2 nights lol) its horrible... *


----------



## FragileDoll

Emily - you transferred that disease to me. :headspin:


----------



## emilyanne

*I think she went outside....*


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Emily - you transferred that disease to me. :headspin:

*IM SORRY *


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah - she'll be back soon. I think she is lurking in here somewhere. :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Mum keeps yelling at me - she says, 'Why on earth don't you sleep?'


----------



## JBear85

I wish I could go outside! I work from home 2 nights a week and can't leave my computer's side haha


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Im back...OH is not home yet and my mood is gon on bding tonight LOL


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Mum keeps yelling at me - she says, 'Why on earth don't you sleep?'

*I get that from almost everyone.... but if you cant sleep theres not much you can do though.... I have even seen my dr about it and he wouldnt give me anything to help.....  think he was worried Id get addicted to the tablets and NEED them to sleep.....*


----------



## FragileDoll

What do you do for work, Jen?


----------



## FragileDoll

Lacey you're back? You were taking the dogs out?


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow this is an active thread!! Awesome! :thumbup:

DH takes Ambien from time to time to sleep.


----------



## emilyanne

Pnutsprincess said:


> Im back...OH is not home yet and my mood is gon on bding tonight LOL

*Im blaming you.... the whole BDing mood spread to me and now I wanna *


----------



## FragileDoll

I have taken heaps of stupid pills in my teens for sleep. I do not like taking pills anymore - I quit taking pills for 10-12 years and now just taking my prenatal vitamins for 3 months.


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello, Kristin. How have you been?


----------



## FragileDoll

Emily go and get some :sex:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> What do you do for work, Jen?

I work for a network of websites, running the customer service department :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

yeah I took my dogs out


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> I have taken heaps of stupid pills in my teens for sleep. I do not like taking pills anymore - I quit taking pills for 10-12 years and now just taking my prenatal vitamins for 3 months.

*Well I was on pain meds.... 100mg zomorph (morphine based drug) every day for about a year plus more morphine if pain was worse, before I decided to stop it as it wasnt helping me enough to be worth taking those tablets....so i dont see me getting hooked on anything really..... *


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Emily go and get some :sex:

*Now going to lol  

Good night everyone  *


----------



## hakunamatata

JBear85 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> What do you do for work, Jen?
> 
> I work for a network of websites, running the customer service department :)Click to expand...

I work in customer service too! But in banking!



FragileDoll said:


> Hello, Kristin. How have you been?

I'm so-so. A bit discouraged bc DH and I have to postpone TTC til next month. :wacko:



Pnutsprincess said:


> yeah I took my dogs out

What kind of dogs do you have?


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodnight emily!

Hello everyone!


----------



## JBear85

emilyanne said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Emily go and get some :sex:
> 
> *Now going to lol
> 
> Good night everyone  *Click to expand...

Good night!! Have fun :winkwink:


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh no Kristen (right?) Why do u have to put off TTC so soon?


----------



## hakunamatata

emilyanne said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Emily go and get some :sex:
> 
> *Now going to lol
> 
> Good night everyone  *Click to expand...

Good night :hugs:


----------



## JBear85

hakunamatata said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> What do you do for work, Jen?
> 
> I work for a network of websites, running the customer service department :)Click to expand...
> 
> I work in customer service too! But in banking!
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Hello, Kristin. How have you been?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so-so. A bit discouraged bc DH and I have to postpone TTC til next month. :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> yeah I took my dogs outClick to expand...
> 
> What kind of dogs do you have?Click to expand...

Hahaha it can be interesting, can't it? :p


----------



## hakunamatata

Jemma0717 said:


> Oh no Kristen (right?) Why do u have to put off TTC so soon?

DH doesn't want me to talk about it online. He usually isn't like that but he's being silly. :dohh: At any rate, the good news is we are going to be full force next month. :thumbup:

I keep POAS to find out when I ovulate though. So far it's negative.

How you doin?? :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

a lab/pit mix and a labradoodle


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Goodnight emily!
> 
> Hello everyone!

Hey Tiff! I was wondering where you went!


----------



## Jemma0717

I have always worked in customer service- first manager in retail then health insurance company. Fun shit!


----------



## Jemma0717

hakunamatata said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no Kristen (right?) Why do u have to put off TTC so soon?
> 
> DH doesn't want me to talk about it online. He usually isn't like that but he's being silly. :dohh: At any rate, the good news is we are going to be full force next month. :thumbup:
> 
> I keep POAS to find out when I ovulate though. So far it's negative.
> 
> How you doin?? :hugs:Click to expand...

Totally understandable hun :hugs: 

I'm ok...dreading the new semester on Monday


----------



## FragileDoll

Wow - DH and I do the same. We used to work together for some online website as customer service representatives for 5 months but the website went down for some reason. DH had worked with many other too - currently I'm looking to work again with some other websites. We have worked for HYIP programs customer service - so their life is not that much.


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff, all ready to go back to school? what are you studying though?


----------



## Jemma0717

I'm ready. Medical Assisting for now. Last semester! Woot!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> I have always worked in customer service- first manager in retail then health insurance company. Fun shit!

Yeah I was in retail for 10 years before I started this job almost 2 years ago... this job is pretty frustrating at times, just because of the computer illiterate people I have to try to help... and I'm not a huge computer whiz myself! :wacko:


----------



## hakunamatata

Pnutsprincess said:


> a lab/pit mix and a labradoodle

so cute!!!



Jemma0717 said:


> I have always worked in customer service- first manager in retail then health insurance company. Fun shit!

I just finished 6 days in a row, not so fun rofl :haha:



Jemma0717 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no Kristen (right?) Why do u have to put off TTC so soon?
> 
> DH doesn't want me to talk about it online. He usually isn't like that but he's being silly. :dohh: At any rate, the good news is we are going to be full force next month. :thumbup:
> 
> I keep POAS to find out when I ovulate though. So far it's negative.
> 
> How you doin?? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Totally understandable hun :hugs:
> 
> I'm ok...dreading the new semester on MondayClick to expand...

How many classes you taking?



FragileDoll said:


> Wow - DH and I do the same. We used to work together for some online website as customer service representatives for 5 months but the website went down for some reason. DH had worked with many other too - currently I'm looking to work again with some other websites. We have worked for HYIP programs customer service - so their life is not that much.

Good luck with the job search!


----------



## FragileDoll

Kristin - you're off because you are off TTC till next month? I'm off cause we'll be taking a break from TTC after this month till December or January. Suck! :dohh:


----------



## hakunamatata

Jemma0717 said:


> I'm ready. Medical Assisting for now. Last semester! Woot!

yay for almost being done!



JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I have always worked in customer service- first manager in retail then health insurance company. Fun shit!
> 
> Yeah I was in retail for 10 years before I started this job almost 2 years ago... this job is pretty frustrating at times, just because of the computer illiterate people I have to try to help... and I'm not a huge computer whiz myself! :wacko:Click to expand...

I have worked in retail too!


----------



## FragileDoll

Eeek - good for you Tiff! DH has 2 more semesters to go after this one. :shock:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

would you guys like to see a picture of the pups?


----------



## Jemma0717

Kristen- I am only taking 2 right now but they are fast track courses. Its clinicals for my internship and phlebotomy


----------



## hakunamatata

FragileDoll said:


> Kristin - you're off because you are off TTC till next month? I'm off cause we'll be taking a break from TTC after this month till December or January. Suck! :dohh:

Awww bummer, but at least Dec. and Jan. aren't too far off.

Yup we will be full force next month. I think I should change my thingy to NTNP so I can be accurate :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

I wish I could find some without even trying for a job. I'm jobless for the last 2 months!


----------



## hakunamatata

Pnutsprincess said:


> would you guys like to see a picture of the pups?

yeah!!



Jemma0717 said:


> Kristen- I am only taking 2 right now but they are fast track courses. Its clinicals for my internship and phlebotomy

ooooh phlebotomy!! They always have a hard time finding my vein in my left arm so I'm sure to give them my right arm :haha: how long are the courses?


----------



## hakunamatata

FragileDoll said:


> I wish I could find some without even trying for a job. I'm jobless for the last 2 months!

I was jobless for a year so I feel your pain!


----------



## Jemma0717

I've been jobless since January but by choice.


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah - don't be off. Next month is almost here - Dec/Jan is a long way. Well at least for me. :dohh:


----------



## FragileDoll

Sure, Lacey. Would love to see a few!


----------



## Jemma0717

hakunamatata said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> would you guys like to see a picture of the pups?
> 
> yeah!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Kristen- I am only taking 2 right now but they are fast track courses. Its clinicals for my internship and phlebotomyClick to expand...
> 
> ooooh phlebotomy!! They always have a hard time finding my vein in my left arm so I'm sure to give them my right arm :haha: how long are the courses?Click to expand...

This is the 2nd half of clinicals and lab. They are from aug to dec..same for phlebotomy


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm stressing out!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Okay ladies the brown and white one is the lab/pit mix and the white one is the labradoodle which is lab and poodle. 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/VanessaVisitJune16-202011044.jpg


Just lost this labradoodle a couple weeks ago
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/16.jpg


----------



## hakunamatata

soooooooooo cute!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Beautiful dogs, Lacey!


----------



## Jemma0717

Awww cute dogs! I'm on my phone so I can't upload pics but I have a black lab and a white german shepherd :)


----------



## hakunamatata

FragileDoll said:


> I'm stressing out!

about the job situation?


----------



## Jemma0717

Ana what's wrong? Where the hell is DH?


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> I'm stressing out!

Uh oh, why?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Thank you ladies


----------



## JBear85

Very cute dogs!! :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Ahh girls long story. :(


----------



## FragileDoll

We would wait till you get back to your computer, Tiff!


----------



## FragileDoll

No contact from DH even. So stress from both sides!


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff - no wonder. But he doesn't miss me.


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> No contact from DH even. So stress from both sides!

STILL?! How long has it been? Isn't that kind of odd?


----------



## hakunamatata

FragileDoll said:


> Ahh girls long story. :(

what's going on?


----------



## FragileDoll

There are some secrets about me I haven't revealed to ya ladies yet. Don't know what ya'll think about me. :( But there are some scars behind my smile.


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> No contact from DH even. So stress from both sides!

:( that's so frustrating!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Nope - it isn't. He has been this way all his life. He never contacts when he is mad - he do always but he hates it when I leave on him. He told me that once, twice and thrice and wanted me not to do that again no matter whatever happens. And I did it again. :dohh: 

I contacted him just now and he responded rightaway maybe he was waiting on me to calm down.


----------



## JBear85

DB just lost it on me on the phone because he has a "wicked headache"... boo hoo, I have headaches almost every day and I don't curse and swear over it!! UGH :growlmad:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> There are some secrets about me I haven't revealed to ya ladies yet. Don't know what ya'll think about me. :( But there are some scars behind my smile.

You can talk to us hun. We are here for each other no matter what. No judging or anything


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> There are some secrets about me I haven't revealed to ya ladies yet. Don't know what ya'll think about me. :( But there are some scars behind my smile.
> 
> You can talk to us hun. We are here for each other no matter what. No judging or anythingClick to expand...

I missed this when you first wrote it Ana, but you can definitely talk to us! No judgement here!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ana,
I would never judge you! You can tell us anything


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh okay, so here it goes. 

I belong to a family - where my dad and brother have been mentally and physically abusive to mom, my sister including me. Dad have been physically and mentally abusive all his life but now we have seen a drastic change in him for the last 5 years, thank God. Brother is still abusive - he hits mum, my sister and me to the bits that we either break our nose, get fractured, get bruises or bleed like hell. The conditions here are worse. 

He has seen all these crap all his life and he has adopted that. They almost killed me when they found out about my relationship with DH. And DH decided to get me outta here he couldn't take all these shit going on with me and he told me he has decided to get married to me. He called me one day and said I'm picking you up we are going to the court and getting married today. We got married - but things haven't changed. 

Brother - keep calling us names - he uses foul language for me and mum. Call us bloody who*es, tell his internet friends his sister's and mother sleep with men and their boyfriends' come to our house to sleep with them. That is so heartbreaking - I never called my DH at home ever because I knew the mentality of these people. I only called a bunch of my friends on my birthday last year including DH and never after that. 

My younger sister left this place after going through a lot - he used to beat her up brutaly for being out with her girlfriends. She now lives with Dad - my dad lives in another country because of his job. 

He keep on breaking expensive things at home, breaking glasses, dressing table glasses, dishes, aquarium, breaking the walls on the house with a hammer. He even ran after me with a hammer and said I'll kill you - luckily my cousin was there and he pushed him aside he was all over me pulling my hair like a psychotic, and kicking on my face. My face was bleeding my cousin took me to his place for 1 week - I got married 2 days after this incident.

He is now again breaking things, shouting, yelling, abusing and making our lives hell. Mum just woke up listening the noise. I feel @$#%#$^%$$%@^%$^@^

Sorry for the long story.


----------



## hakunamatata

We won't judge you. Well not too much anyway :haha: just kidding

I changed my siggy!


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Oh okay, so here it goes.
> 
> I belong to a family - where my dad and brother have been mentally and physically abusive to mom, my sister including me. Dad have been physically and mentally abusive all his life but now we have seen a drastic change in him for the last 5 years, thank God. Brother is still abusive - he hits mum, my sister and me to the bits that we either break our nose, get fractured, get bruises or bleed like hell. The conditions here are worse.
> 
> He has seen all these crap all his life and he has adopted that. They almost killed me when they found out about my relationship with DH. And DH decided to get me outta here he couldn't take all these shit going on with me and he told me he has decided to get married to me. He called me one day and said I'm picking you up we are going to the court and getting married today. We got married - but things haven't changed.
> 
> Brother - keep calling us names - he uses foul language for me and mum. Call us bloody who*es, tell his internet friends his sister's and mother sleep with men and their boyfriends' come to our house to sleep with them. That is so heartbreaking - I never called my DH at home ever because I knew the mentality of these people. I only called a bunch of my friends on my birthday last year including DH and never after that.
> 
> My younger sister left this place after going through a lot - he used to beat her up brutaly for being out with her girlfriends. She now lives with Dad - my dad lives in another country because of his job.
> 
> He keep on breaking expensive things at home, breaking glasses, dressing table glasses, dishes, aquarium, breaking the walls on the house with a hammer. He even ran after me with a hammer and said I'll kill you - luckily my cousin was there and he pushed him aside he was all over me pulling my hair like a psychotic, and kicking on my face. My face was bleeding my cousin took me to his place for 1 week - I got married 2 days after this incident.
> 
> He is now again breaking things, shouting, yelling, abusing and making our lives hell. Mum just woke up listening the noise. I feel @$#%#$^%$$%@^%$^@^
> 
> Sorry for the long story.

OMG that is awful!! :( Don't ever feel like you can't talk to us about that kind of stuff! I can't even imagine what you're going through


----------



## Pnutsprincess

aww ana I am truly sorry. I know how it is to be abused and Im sorry you have to go through that. I hope things get better for you. You need to just be home with DH and not with them. Keep your head up hun
Brother - keep calling us names - he uses foul language for me and mum. Call us bloody who*es, tell his internet friends his sister's and mother sleep with men and their boyfriends' come to our house to sleep with them. That is so heartbreaking - I never called my DH at home ever because I knew the mentality of these people. I only called a bunch of my friends on my birthday last year including DH and never after that.


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh Ana, I am so sorry. This is heartbreaking....can't he get in trouble for this? Not sure how it is where you live but here the cops would be called and he would be put in jail! Can you do anything like that?


----------



## JBear85

hakunamatata said:


> We won't judge you. Well not too much anyway :haha: just kidding
> 
> I changed my siggy!

Your sig looks great! :) I LOVE the colors!


----------



## FragileDoll

Thank you girls. I'm feeling shitty at the moment. Sorry. :(


----------



## hakunamatata

I am so sorry to hear that!! You still live with your family?


----------



## hakunamatata

:hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Your sig looks fab, Kristin.

Tiff - he has been in jail once. He used to live with dad then - he got blacklisted there and dad sent him here. He is okay when dad is around - he is scared of dad. But he is something different when dad isn't around. 

I live in U.A.E - so there are no such rules like they are in other countries like where you live.


----------



## FragileDoll

Kristin - I came here cause DH and I were arguing and I couldn't take it. 

Wish DH would come and take me from here asap!


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Your sig looks fab, Kristin.
> 
> Tiff - he has been in jail once. He used to live with dad then - he got blacklisted there and dad sent him here. He is okay when dad is around - he is scared of dad. But he is something different when dad isn't around.
> 
> I live in U.A.E - so there are no such rules like they are in other countries like where you live.

Ana so you still live at home or do you live somewhere else with DH? I think you should leave for your safety :(

ETA you just answered. Tell DH to come get you love!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ana just call DH, I know he wouldnt want you dealing with that harm


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Kristin - I came here cause DH and I were arguing and I couldn't take it.
> 
> Wish DH would come and take me from here asap!

You should definitely tell him what's going on. I'm sure he would come and get you out of there!:hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well going to spend time with my OH. Ana good luck and you all have a great Night


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff - I live with DH and his parents. 

Just text'd him telling everything - it's 4:32 am right now.


----------



## FragileDoll

Have fun, Lacey. Don't forget to :sex:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Tiff - I live with DH and his parents.
> 
> Just text'd him telling everything - it's 4:32 am right now.

 I hope he comes to get you. Let us know what he says. :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

Have a good night Lacey


----------



## FragileDoll

And thank you all for being there when I needed ya'll the most! I feel loved. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

:hugs:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> And thank you all for being there when I needed ya'll the most! I feel loved. :hugs:

Please keep us posted so we know you're okay! That's scary stuff :(


----------



## FragileDoll

Just got a text from him saying - to eat something and stay safe and he would pick me up at 9 in the morning. :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

Well I hope you are locked somewhere away from him so you can maybe get some peaceful sleep


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Just got a text from him saying - to eat something and stay safe and he would pick me up at 9 in the morning. :hugs:

Well at least he responded!! You should definitely try to get some rest... it will make the morning come faster!


----------



## hakunamatata

are you going to be okay until then?


----------



## FragileDoll

Yes, I have a separate room. Mum just woke up in the middle of her sleep and came to my room - trying to sleep here with me. I have my room locked - DH is asking me to sleep too and I'm not sleepy. Headache got me too, blah. 

Okay, now cheer up girls. I do not want that sadness all over the thread - I'm a brat.


----------



## FragileDoll

:brat: I'm used to that shit - I don't even care.


----------



## FragileDoll

What's new at your end?


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff, is your DH in mood to :sex: tonight?


----------



## Jemma0717

I'm glad your mom is safe with you.

No I don't think he's in the mood but that's okay- I got it earlier :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Jemma0717 said:


> I'm glad your mom is safe with you.
> 
> No I don't think he's in the mood but that's okay- I got it earlier :haha:

bow chicka wah wah


----------



## Jemma0717

hakunamatata said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad your mom is safe with you.
> 
> No I don't think he's in the mood but that's okay- I got it earlier :haha:
> 
> bow chicka wah wahClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

L M A O 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

Yes - she is.

You mean you got it earlier today, Tiff? :sex: :holly:


----------



## hakunamatata

yeah baby!!


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Yes - she is.
> 
> You mean you got it earlier today, Tiff? :sex: :holly:

Well DUH! I thought you knew this? Were you not here when we had this convo earlier?!


----------



## FragileDoll

Kristin, tell a lil about you. I just only know your name, like are you married and what do you do for earning.


----------



## FragileDoll

I remember you saying you are going to watch a movie with DH and a lil sum sum. But don't know whether you said that yesterday or today. :drunk:


----------



## hakunamatata

FragileDoll said:


> Kristin, tell a lil about you. I just only know your name, like are you married and what do you do for earning.

Hmmm... I'm 31... no kids... 1 puppy... I like long walks on the beach and romantic candlelit dinners and holding hands :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Probably I was drunk when you said that cause I missed it somehow.


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh great - DH and I never went on candle light dinners. Just plain dinners. :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

hakunamatata said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Kristin, tell a lil about you. I just only know your name, like are you married and what do you do for earning.
> 
> Hmmm... I'm 31... no kids... 1 puppy... I like long walks on the beach and romantic candlelit dinners and holding hands :haha:Click to expand...

hahah love this. You're funny



FragileDoll said:


> Probably I was drunk when you said that cause I missed it somehow.

Oh gawd I think that was lastnight...well lastnight to me maybe not to you. Well today was pretty damn intense. Somethin like this:

https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sex009.gif

https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sex011.gif

OMFG hahahhaha https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sex018.gif


----------



## hakunamatata

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh Kristen you don't know what you got yourself into joining this thread. We are CRAZY


----------



## FragileDoll

Bahahahahaha! 

:headspin: :headspin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Then you're my kind of people :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

I wish I could shake my jugs. :holly:


----------



## Jemma0717

hakunamatata said:


> Then you're my kind of people :haha:

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> I wish I could shake my jugs. :holly:

Shake it like a salt shaker. Who cares if they're small! :holly:


----------



## Jemma0717

Ana you will never guess. I put on Lingerie today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm going to watch True Blood w/ DH - fun chatting with you!!

Keep shakin' it ladies :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

Have fun Kristen, nice chatting :)

Ana check this out

https://www.cosmopolitan.com/sex-love/positions/g-spot-jiggy-sex-position


----------



## FragileDoll

Have fun, Kristin. 

You did, Tiff? :shock:


----------



## Jemma0717

I did! It only stayed on for a minute tho hahaha


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh loved this - we tried this and it was hell fun!


----------



## FragileDoll

Ofcourse they have to be off for the deed. teehee


----------



## Jemma0717

haha I know! Is it only me and you on now?

Aren't you going to get any sleep hun?


----------



## FragileDoll

I kinda like it when his balls touches my body. :blush:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> I kinda like it when his balls touches my body. :blush:

BAHAHAHA :rofl: me too!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Nope, not sleepy. Maybe I'll take a nap when I get there.


----------



## FragileDoll

Do you lot change positions whilst :sex:


----------



## Jemma0717

You are crazy, I would be zonked!

haha earlier when you said you had a secret and didn't know what we would think of you, I thought you were going to say you were born a man or something!


----------



## FragileDoll

Or just one position all the way?


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Do you lot change positions whilst :sex:

Depends on the day. Not usually. We are quite lazy


----------



## FragileDoll

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA OMFG !!!

I cracked at this laughing.


----------



## FragileDoll

DH wants to keep changing position all the way during :sex: which is sometimes difficult to keep up you know, he would start with a missionary position, then would ask me get my leg and lay to the side, then me on his top, then doggy style. With his cocktail inside me - it's hard sometime it even slips out. :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Cool/cool09.gif what's goin on maannnn hahhaa


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> DH wants to keep changing position all the way during :sex: which is sometimes difficult to keep up you know, he would start with a missionary position, then would ask me get my leg and lay to the side, then me on his top, then doggy style. With his cocktail inside me - it's hard sometime it even slips out. :haha:

oh gawd yes. It's hard moving around with the ding-a-ling staying in!


----------



## FragileDoll

We are talking to walls. :holly:


----------



## Jemma0717

Lol that's how I feel right about now https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Fantasy/fantasy-29.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

Any sexy tips to add spice to my :sex: life. Im always hungry for more. :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Hahaha - that's cute. I wanna play with emoticons too but I don't browse for those smileys I accidentally got a virus through googling those smileys some days back. :blush:


----------



## Jemma0717

OH NO!!

I have no tips. My :sex: life is boring


----------



## Jemma0717

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Manga/hello-kitty-019.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

Mine is boring too at the moment - can't wait to move out to our own house.


----------



## Jemma0717

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Nature/nature-047.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

It's so embarrassing with his parents around - we don't have full freedom to move around the whole house lol. :sex: at one place gets boring!


----------



## Jemma0717

This is NASTY https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Others/ears-070.gif


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> It's so embarrassing with his parents around - we don't have full freedom lol.

Oh yes I know, we lived with DH parents for 3 years


----------



## FragileDoll

Bahaha those are some cute lil thingies!


----------



## FragileDoll

Ewww - that is awful. :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

So do your in laws get well along?


----------



## Jemma0717

They drive me nuts


----------



## FragileDoll

Hahaha - oh well I love the glitter blinkies but they are so hard to find. I found some really lovely ones and confused with all of them like you which one I would be using. I guess I'll shove them all in my siggy.


----------



## FragileDoll

When do you normally go to bed? it's almost 10pm there ya right?


----------



## Jemma0717

lol it won't let you do that!


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> When do you normally go to bed? it's almost 10pm there ya right?

It's only 8:45pm


----------



## Jemma0717

I go to bed at like 11-12ish


----------



## FragileDoll

You're a good girl. I can't sleep that early, I'm having trouble sleeping for the last few days. Otherwise I usually go to bed early at 10-11 and wake up early in the morning.


----------



## FragileDoll

Bump!


----------



## FragileDoll

Guess I'll go play my stupid games at FB and eat something, I'm starving already.


----------



## Jemma0717

I like to sleep in but I have to start waking up early for school!


----------



## FragileDoll

Right - you have school from Monday. Good luck for your final semester, hun.


----------



## FragileDoll

Not in a mood to play all those games on FB way tired. I'm out, Tiff. Will check in later in the evening - your morning ofcourse. Have fun. :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

Sleep well and stay safe. Goodnight!


----------



## JBear85

What a bloody ordeal! My mom and I just spent the last hour getting a bat out of my house... I am SO not sleeping again tonight :(


----------



## Jemma0717

How did you end up getting it out Jen?!?


----------



## JBear85

My mom cornered it with a broom and then we got it into a box, covered it with a blanket and put it outside! Now I'm scared there's going to be more where that came from :( If there's a next time, it had better be when DB is around haha


----------



## Jemma0717

OMG i would be scared shitless. Your mom is brave haha


----------



## JBear85

LOL that's what I said! I would have hidden in the bathroom all night hahahaha


----------



## Jemma0717

Lol me too,....and if DH wasn't around I also would have called my mom! bahahhaha :rofl:


----------



## JBear85

I was like hyperventilating!! And crying :( hahahaha I'm such a baby!!


----------



## Jemma0717

lol that's okay!


----------



## JBear85

How is your night going Tiff?

Anyone else around?


----------



## Jemma0717

I think it's just us :flower:

Nights going good-- bored. We are having our garage sale tomorrow so kind of excited for that. I am just relaxing watching Teen Mom. 

How is yours going? Besides the bat incident lol


----------



## JBear85

Oh nice! Garage sales are fun :) Do you have lots of stuff to sell?

I love Teen Mom!! I watched last night's episode today af work haha


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah I have lottsa stuff!

I don't have cable so I watch it on MTV and they don't post it till Wednesday so I am watching it now! Love this show!


----------



## JBear85

I know I've followed it for ages :) 

Anyhow, I think I'm worn out from tonight's excitement - I'm going to go try to get some sleep...have a good night Tiff!! Talk to you tomorrow :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodnight Jen!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Just popping in real quick to say Hi


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi Lacey :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

How are you?


----------



## Jemma0717

I am good. Just about to watch a movie I think with DH..

How are you?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good going to go lay in bed watch a movie with OH and eat Pizza.


----------



## Jemma0717

Sounds like what I am about to do! lol Maybe sneak in some :sex: !


----------



## Zaney

just been reading, hope all r ok now and u all got ya sleep ok....

Ana soz i read whats going on, hope hubby has picked u up now or is going to soon 

me - im good i suppose lol....probs gonna send a bit of time away from pc 2day as i keep getting headaches and now i cant find my glasses...they help cos they r tinted and i have photophobia and might be where all headaches r coming from recently....i got some stock coming 2day aswell for my website....just a small amount a trying it out so i can take the samples of that r on there already so that would be cool :) xx


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies. 

OH MY GOSH!!!! I think it might take me a few hours to catch up on all I have missed yesterday and today so far!!! 
Alrighty then, time for me to catch up!! 
SO please excuse if I reply to random entries now hehe 

Hope you are all well


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> Loz is 5 days late for her af, I hope Loz gets her :bfp: soon - she is on the 4th after Carla. Carla is next!
> 
> I don't remember who's after Loz - maybe Sandy? then it's me lol. :rofl:
> 
> I so wanna see all the remaining :bfp: this cycle - BRING IT ON!

Thanks hun!!! 
I so feel that this in my month - check out my BDing schedule on my BBT charts - dont want to brag on here after seeing what some of you have done this month - we must be rabbits - is all I will say hehe 

If I dont get my bfp this month I will be really disappointed. 
:bfp:'s here we come!! !


----------



## butterworth

good morning ladies 
I just read a few pages back and ana I hope your ok, you will always have us girls to talk to if you need someone :hugs: 
I'm tired this am Hunny woke me up at 4am to :sex: that was nice but I was so tired that I wasn't into it as much as he wanted me to be so he didn't get a chance to finish oh well. I'll have to wait till later tonight to finish him off and myself I think i was kinda sleeping in the begining part of it. I'm off to work hope I can talk to ya ladies later today


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Morning Ladies,
Im up early today because im going to babysit for a friend. Im tired though so when i get home it will probably be naptime.


----------



## skweek35

Jemma0717 said:


> https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Disgusting/fart-in-bed.gif

:haha: this is so my OH!!!! :haha:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

skweek35 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Disgusting/fart-in-bed.gif
> 
> :haha: this is so my OH!!!! :haha:Click to expand...




LOL to be honest I do that to my OH!!! LOL


----------



## JBear85

butterworth said:


> good morning ladies
> I just read a few pages back and ana I hope your ok, you will always have us girls to talk to if you need someone :hugs:
> I'm tired this am Hunny woke me up at 4am to :sex: that was nice but I was so tired that I wasn't into it as much as he wanted me to be so he didn't get a chance to finish oh well. I'll have to wait till later tonight to finish him off and myself I think i was kinda sleeping in the begining part of it. I'm off to work hope I can talk to ya ladies later today

Hahaha can't blame you for that! It's not very often anyone is up and raring to go at 4 am!! :haha:


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Loz is 5 days late for her af, I hope Loz gets her :bfp: soon - she is on the 4th after Carla. Carla is next!
> 
> I don't remember who's after Loz - maybe Sandy? then it's me lol. :rofl:
> 
> I so wanna see all the remaining :bfp: this cycle - BRING IT ON!
> 
> Thanks hun!!!
> I so feel that this in my month - check out my BDing schedule on my BBT charts - dont want to brag on here after seeing what some of you have done this month - we must be rabbits - is all I will say hehe
> 
> If I dont get my bfp this month I will be really disappointed.
> :bfp:'s here we come!! !Click to expand...

FX!!! :dust:


----------



## kytti

My numbers went from 37 to 585!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JBear85

Morning ladies!! Back at work, after 3 hours sleep last night... I'm going to need you all to keep me entertained (and awake!) today :haha:


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> My numbers went from 37 to 585!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG YAYYY!!! That is SO exciting!!! :D :D :D :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> My numbers went from 37 to 585!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Omg Kytti congrats!!!!!!!!! How did u get an answer so early?? Lol


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> I have also heard making wishes on a shooting star would come true too. I never did anything - I just talk to myself and wish to myself. :rofl: I know God would hear me talking to myself and would make it come true for me. He told me, right ya Jesus? :blush:

Have to see that shooting star first. I have only ever seen 1, when I was about 15 years!!! 

But I am right with you on the talking to myself and The Big Man upstairs listening and fulfilling those wishes and dreams. :blush:


----------



## kytti

Jemma0717 said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> My numbers went from 37 to 585!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Omg Kytti congrats!!!!!!!!! How did u get an answer so early?? LolClick to expand...

She called me! I couldn't believe it!


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:



> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kytti said:
> 
> 
> My numbers went from 37 to 585!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Omg Kytti congrats!!!!!!!!! How did u get an answer so early?? LolClick to expand...
> 
> She called me! I couldn't believe it!Click to expand...

How much better are you feeling right now?!


----------



## Jemma0717

Aww andrea I am so happy fr u! That's fricken awesome!


----------



## kytti

I am feeling really good... still scared about the ultrasound but the numbers were really good they more than doubled from a week ago. I was hoping for 300-400 so 585 is great for me!


----------



## skweek35

Jemma0717 said:


> Love them!
> 
> This is us
> https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttccheer7wt.gif

SO right!!! love them!!! Where is the code. I so want that in my sig!!


----------



## JBear85

Just had to re-do my ticker... apparently thebump.com is down for a bit?! 

BTW Tiff I was creeping your journal - those graphics are too cute!!! :)


----------



## Jemma0717

skweek35 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Love them!
> 
> This is us
> https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttccheer7wt.gif
> 
> SO right!!! love them!!! Where is the code. I so want that in my sig!!Click to expand...

I would get it for u but I'm on my phone so go to the first pg and open up anas link to her photobucker and its in there


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> I am feeling really good... still scared about the ultrasound but the numbers were really good they more than doubled from a week ago. I was hoping for 300-400 so 585 is great for me!

So that's your last blood test then? How long do you have to wait for an ultrasound? I'm so excited for you!


----------



## kytti

Well I will be out of town next week. My nurse is going to call me back to let me know what my doctor wants me to do. She was so excited about my numbers she called me before talking to him, lol! So, they will probably see me when I get back in town, week after next!


----------



## skweek35

Jemma0717 said:


> My gosh I ALWAYS get moved down Here is the new list:
> 
> Rachel- :bfp:
> Andrea - :bfp:
> Carla
> Loz
> Sandy
> Ana
> Zara
> Jen
> Greer- NTNP now
> Lou
> Sammi
> Lacey
> Tiff
> Laine
> Amanda
> Emily

I sooo hope this list is right!!! 
and ditto about going to the papers if you are right!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

congrats on your pregnancy Kytti, :hugs:


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> My gosh I ALWAYS get moved down Here is the new list:
> 
> Rachel- :bfp:
> Andrea - :bfp:
> Carla
> Loz
> Sandy
> Ana
> Zara
> Jen
> Greer- NTNP now
> Lou
> Sammi
> Lacey
> Tiff
> Laine
> Amanda
> Emily
> 
> I sooo hope this list is right!!!
> and ditto about going to the papers if you are right!!!Click to expand...

I hope there's a whole LOT of BFP's this month haha... I want mine, dammit!! :haha:


----------



## skweek35

butterworth said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Sandy, I'm with you there. But there something weird about me - I forget about TTC whilst :sex: cause I enjoy to the bits and I think nothing else but having fun, lol.
> 
> thats how I am, I love dtd wheather its for baby making or just for pleasure I alway make sure I enjoy myselfClick to expand...

I am so with you 2!!! Just love :sex: so much esp when he goes down on me!! (Soz if TMI!!)


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Sandy, I'm with you there. But there something weird about me - I forget about TTC whilst :sex: cause I enjoy to the bits and I think nothing else but having fun, lol.
> 
> thats how I am, I love dtd wheather its for baby making or just for pleasure I alway make sure I enjoy myselfClick to expand...
> 
> I am so with you 2!!! Just love :sex: so much esp when he goes down on me!! (Soz if TMI!!)Click to expand...

No such thing as TMI haha!! I'm the same way, but mostly because I never see DB through the week.... so on the weekends IT'S ON!!! :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

JBear85 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> My gosh I ALWAYS get moved down Here is the new list:
> 
> Rachel- :bfp:
> Andrea - :bfp:
> Carla
> Loz
> Sandy
> Ana
> Zara
> Jen
> Greer- NTNP now
> Lou
> Sammi
> Lacey
> Tiff
> Laine
> Amanda
> Emily
> 
> I sooo hope this list is right!!!
> and ditto about going to the papers if you are right!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope there's a whole LOT of BFP's this month haha... I want mine, dammit!! :haha:Click to expand...

Can you add me? :happydance:

Kristin


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Disgusting/fart-in-bed.gif
> 
> :haha: this is so my OH!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

i think that pic is funny but only just now i noticed a green poof come out the side of the covers on left hand side!!!!!!!!!!! makes it so more funny lmao x


----------



## skweek35

Jemma0717 said:


> Ana you will never guess. I put on Lingerie today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I put a basque on the other night for the first time - and boy oh boy did I get rewarded!!!!! :happydance:
NOTE TO SELF: get more lingerie!!!! and wear more often!!!!! :haha:


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Ana you will never guess. I put on Lingerie today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I put a basque on the other night for the first time - and boy oh boy did I get rewarded!!!!! :happydance:
> NOTE TO SELF: get more lingerie!!!! and wear more often!!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah that's something I should do too!! We're not lacking in DTD, but it's nice to keep things spicy :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Zaney said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Disgusting/fart-in-bed.gif
> 
> :haha: this is so my OH!!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i think that pic is funny but only just now i noticed a green poof come out the side of the covers on left hand side!!!!!!!!!!! makes it so more funny lmao xClick to expand...

Hey who's been spying on me and DH?? :haha:


----------



## skweek35

kytti said:


> My numbers went from 37 to 585!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FAB!!!!! 

That is fantastic news!!! 
At least now you can relax a bit!!! I always knew you would be fine!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Afternoon ladies. How have ya'll been?


----------



## skweek35

Zaney said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Disgusting/fart-in-bed.gif
> 
> :haha: this is so my OH!!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i think that pic is funny but only just now i noticed a green poof come out the side of the covers on left hand side!!!!!!!!!!! makes it so more funny lmao xClick to expand...

I just love that green poof!!!!


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Afternoon ladies. How have ya'll been?

I'm doing okay - how are you?? How was the rest of your night?


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Ana you will never guess. I put on Lingerie today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I put a basque on the other night for the first time - and boy oh boy did I get rewarded!!!!! :happydance:
> NOTE TO SELF: get more lingerie!!!! and wear more often!!!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that's something I should do too!! We're not lacking in DTD, but it's nice to keep things spicy :)Click to expand...

Oh hell yeah - just need to find stuff that fits me nicely!!! 
not as easy job being 34FF!! haha


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> Afternoon ladies. How have ya'll been?

I am not feeling 100% today - darn cold got the better of me last night Hence me falling asleep on the sofa at 9pm last night!! I hardly ever do that when on school holidays!!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

JBear85 said:


> What a bloody ordeal! My mom and I just spent the last hour getting a bat out of my house... I am SO not sleeping again tonight :(

Oh dang, DH and I end up doing that once or twice a month. :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

You ok Ana?


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> good morning ladies
> I just read a few pages back and ana I hope your ok, you will always have us girls to talk to if you need someone :hugs:
> I'm tired this am Hunny woke me up at 4am to :sex: that was nice but I was so tired that I wasn't into it as much as he wanted me to be so he didn't get a chance to finish oh well. I'll have to wait till later tonight to finish him off and myself I think i was kinda sleeping in the begining part of it. I'm off to work hope I can talk to ya ladies later today

I am the same sometimes. Hope you have lots of :sex: :sex: tonight!


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> What a bloody ordeal! My mom and I just spent the last hour getting a bat out of my house... I am SO not sleeping again tonight :(
> 
> Oh dang, DH and I end up doing that once or twice a month. :haha:Click to expand...

Really? I was hysterical crying haha - they scare the crap out of me!! :nope:


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Loz is 5 days late for her af, I hope Loz gets her :bfp: soon - she is on the 4th after Carla. Carla is next!
> 
> I don't remember who's after Loz - maybe Sandy? then it's me lol. :rofl:
> 
> I so wanna see all the remaining :bfp: this cycle - BRING IT ON!
> 
> Thanks hun!!!
> I so feel that this in my month - check out my BDing schedule on my BBT charts - dont want to brag on here after seeing what some of you have done this month - we must be rabbits - is all I will say hehe
> 
> If I dont get my bfp this month I will be really disappointed.
> :bfp:'s here we come!! !Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for all of us Carla. Even I would be devastated if I dont get my :bfp: this cycle. I'll give up on TTC! :cry:


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Loz is 5 days late for her af, I hope Loz gets her :bfp: soon - she is on the 4th after Carla. Carla is next!
> 
> I don't remember who's after Loz - maybe Sandy? then it's me lol. :rofl:
> 
> I so wanna see all the remaining :bfp: this cycle - BRING IT ON!
> 
> Thanks hun!!!
> I so feel that this in my month - check out my BDing schedule on my BBT charts - dont want to brag on here after seeing what some of you have done this month - we must be rabbits - is all I will say hehe
> 
> If I dont get my bfp this month I will be really disappointed.
> :bfp:'s here we come!! !Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for all of us Carla. Even I would be devastated if I dont get my :bfp: this cycle. I'll give up on TTC! :cry:


----------



## loubylou88

afternooon ladies.. Went to bed with headache...woke up with a headache- joyful!! Hope u all well. 
xxx


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> My numbers went from 37 to 585!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG - that's amazing!!!! So happy for you. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Love them!
> 
> This is us
> https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/ttccheer7wt.gif
> 
> SO right!!! love them!!! Where is the code. I so want that in my sig!!Click to expand...

Carla, I have given the link to my photobucket album on the first page below the blinkies. You can get any code from there.


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> I have also heard making wishes on a shooting star would come true too. I never did anything - I just talk to myself and wish to myself. :rofl: I know God would hear me talking to myself and would make it come true for me. He told me, right ya Jesus? :blush:
> 
> Have to see that shooting star first. I have only ever seen 1, when I was about 15 years!!!
> 
> But I am right with you on the talking to myself and The Big Man upstairs listening and fulfilling those wishes and dreams. :blush:Click to expand...

Nope - I never saw one. My bad!


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> just been reading, hope all r ok now and u all got ya sleep ok....
> 
> Ana soz i read whats going on, hope hubby has picked u up now or is going to soon
> 
> me - im good i suppose lol....probs gonna send a bit of time away from pc 2day as i keep getting headaches and now i cant find my glasses...they help cos they r tinted and i have photophobia and might be where all headaches r coming from recently....i got some stock coming 2day aswell for my website....just a small amount a trying it out so i can take the samples of that r on there already so that would be cool :) xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

loubylou88 said:


> afternooon ladies.. Went to bed with headache...woke up with a headache- joyful!! Hope u all well.
> xxx

Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello Jen, Kristin and Carla. Yup I am okay - DH picked me in the morning and then took a nap. Just woke up.


----------



## loubylou88

hakunamatata said:


> loubylou88 said:
> 
> 
> afternooon ladies.. Went to bed with headache...woke up with a headache- joyful!! Hope u all well.
> xxx
> 
> Hope you're feeling better!Click to expand...

Hiya. Feeling bit better. just wish my blood head ache would ease a tad...
Got quite tender nipples today too..and had really bad cramps (similar to perdio pains) this morning... just soooo hoping this is our month!!! 
i would love the fact of leaving the test in a card for OH to look at on the day of our wedding next fri!! xxx


----------



## FragileDoll

Lou and Carla hope you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

loubylou88 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loubylou88 said:
> 
> 
> afternooon ladies.. Went to bed with headache...woke up with a headache- joyful!! Hope u all well.
> xxx
> 
> Hope you're feeling better!Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya. Feeling bit better. just wish my blood head ache would ease a tad...
> Got quite tender nipples today too..and had really bad cramps (similar to perdio pains) this morning... just soooo hoping this is our month!!!
> i would love the fact of leaving the test in a card for OH to look at on the day of our wedding next fri!! xxxClick to expand...

btw your ticker makes me laugh... apparently I'm not missing out on not getting a psychic reading :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

glad you got some sleep Ana!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen, I was scared to death. I was just screaming and jumping whilst DH hits that darn thing with a stick.


----------



## pip squeek

Rite I have a bit of catching up to do. Not been able to come on all day my Internet on my phone was down.

I think I'm ovulating early iv had all the cramps and a lot of ewcm I have bedded tho so if I have iv got my days covered


----------



## FragileDoll

What have you been upto, Kristin?


----------



## FragileDoll

Hi, Sammi. That's a good sign - better get down bedding now. :sex: :sex:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Hello Jen, Kristin and Carla. Yup I am okay - DH picked me in the morning and then took a nap. Just woke up.

Good to hear :) I'm glad you're home now!! :hugs:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Jen, I was scared to death. I was just screaming and jumping whilst DH hits that darn thing with a stick.

LOL that's basically what my Mom did. But with a broom :haha:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

hey ladies
bare with me here. im using my phone because im not home. im babysitting and im trying to stay awake


----------



## Greens25

Hey ladies,

Have a busy day today! I'm off to Crossfit then need to come home and start packing for CUBA!!!! So if I am a little inactive, that is why! I'll hop on before I go though!

tts

Lindsay


----------



## pip squeek

Pnutsprincess said:


> hey ladies
> bare with me here. im using my phone because im not home. im babysitting and im trying to stay awake

Oh I always use my phone it does my nut in lol


----------



## loubylou88

hakunamatata said:


> loubylou88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loubylou88 said:
> 
> 
> afternooon ladies.. Went to bed with headache...woke up with a headache- joyful!! Hope u all well.
> xxx
> 
> Hope you're feeling better!Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya. Feeling bit better. just wish my blood head ache would ease a tad...
> Got quite tender nipples today too..and had really bad cramps (similar to perdio pains) this morning... just soooo hoping this is our month!!!
> i would love the fact of leaving the test in a card for OH to look at on the day of our wedding next fri!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> btw your ticker makes me laugh... apparently I'm not missing out on not getting a psychic reading :haha:Click to expand...

Well all my 'readings' have been wrong!!!! im just praying that the bloody clomid works this month...been on it since start of year lol!!xx


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck hon!!


----------



## hakunamatata

I use my phone on BnB a lot too. It wears my battery out every day :haha:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

yeah im just trying to get the hang of it


----------



## Pnutsprincess

wish i was using my laptop instead lol. so how are you guys


----------



## JBear85

hakunamatata said:


> I use my phone on BnB a lot too. It wears my battery out every day :haha:

Haha me too!!! I'm only on my computer when I'm at the office or working from home - the rest of the time I'm struggling away with my iPhone... it's definitely an adjustment!


----------



## FragileDoll

Pnutsprincess said:


> hey ladies
> bare with me here. im using my phone because im not home. im babysitting and im trying to stay awake

Hope you are having a good day!


----------



## hakunamatata

It was great using my phone when I was at the beach last week, I was able to keep up with everyone!


----------



## FragileDoll

Greens25 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Have a busy day today! I'm off to Crossfit then need to come home and start packing for CUBA!!!! So if I am a little inactive, that is why! I'll hop on before I go though!
> 
> tts
> 
> Lindsay

Have a good day, hun. We'll miss ya though! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Have fun in Cuba!!! I wanna go!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

loubylou88 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loubylou88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loubylou88 said:
> 
> 
> afternooon ladies.. Went to bed with headache...woke up with a headache- joyful!! Hope u all well.
> xxx
> 
> Hope you're feeling better!Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya. Feeling bit better. just wish my blood head ache would ease a tad...
> Got quite tender nipples today too..and had really bad cramps (similar to perdio pains) this morning... just soooo hoping this is our month!!!
> i would love the fact of leaving the test in a card for OH to look at on the day of our wedding next fri!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> btw your ticker makes me laugh... apparently I'm not missing out on not getting a psychic reading :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well all my 'readings' have been wrong!!!! im just praying that the bloody clomid works this month...been on it since start of year lol!!xxClick to expand...

Really hope you get your :bfp: this month!


----------



## hakunamatata

FragileDoll said:


> loubylou88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loubylou88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loubylou88 said:
> 
> 
> afternooon ladies.. Went to bed with headache...woke up with a headache- joyful!! Hope u all well.
> xxx
> 
> Hope you're feeling better!Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya. Feeling bit better. just wish my blood head ache would ease a tad...
> Got quite tender nipples today too..and had really bad cramps (similar to perdio pains) this morning... just soooo hoping this is our month!!!
> i would love the fact of leaving the test in a card for OH to look at on the day of our wedding next fri!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> btw your ticker makes me laugh... apparently I'm not missing out on not getting a psychic reading :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well all my 'readings' have been wrong!!!! im just praying that the bloody clomid works this month...been on it since start of year lol!!xxClick to expand...
> 
> Really hope you get your :bfp: this month!Click to expand...

FX for you too!


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm good, Lacey. How long are you babysitting?


----------



## loubylou88

thanks girls!!
Felll sooo bloated today. its horrible. i look huge lol!!xx


----------



## JBear85

loubylou88 said:


> thanks girls!!
> Felll sooo bloated today. its horrible. i look huge lol!!xx

Hopefully that's an amazing sign for you! :) FX :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm good, Lacey. How long are you babysitting?


----------



## loubylou88

JBear85 said:


> loubylou88 said:
> 
> 
> thanks girls!!
> Felll sooo bloated today. its horrible. i look huge lol!!xx
> 
> Hopefully that's an amazing sign for you! :) FX :dust:Click to expand...

if i knew how to upload a picture off my fne i would.. lolxx


----------



## skweek35

a question ladies - I would like to buy a basque/corset but where do I go and what size do I buy. 
A friend gave me hers - 36C - body was too big and bust was way too small. 
I am a 34FF in bra size.


----------



## FragileDoll

*I think this is fun - everyone is answering the questions. Ima post this is the TWW section too!*

*Two week wait*

*Rules:* Answer the questions about how you get through the two week wait (the time between ovulation & your pregnancy test). 

*How long have you been trying to conceive?*
Have been NTNP since May 2011.

*What's the worst thing about the two week wait?*
The worst thing for me was not being able to think about anything else.
When do you find the two week wait starts getting difficult?
As I went through it more and more times, I felt that only at around 8 days post ovulation I started to feel it. It was like the first week was a break, since I knew there was no chance I'd feel anything.

*Do you feel like you're "super aware" of every little twinge during the two week wait?*
I was. Definitely. But the times I was convinced I was pregnant I was always right.
Have you found any things that help you get through the two week wait?
I think the best was convincing myself that it wasn't up to me, that if it was going to work then it was & if not then not. It took a lot of the pressure off of me.

*What's the worst thing to say to you during the two week wait?*
I'm sure it'll work.

*... and what's the best?*
Probably saying nothing at all


----------



## Pnutsprincess

FragileDoll said:


> I'm good, Lacey. How long are you babysitting?

ana i am babysitting til 2:30 or 3 mountain time.
ladies i also wanted to share with you i have a history of endrometrosis in my family. gma had it, mom has it and i havent been tested yet. i was talking with OH last night and we decided even though finances are screwy we are going to keep ttcing because we are worried if we wait i wont be able to have children since at age22 my gma couldnt have anymore children and my mom was 28 when she had my little brother and couldnt have more. im 22 now and want to make sure i can atleast have one of my own


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> a question ladies - I would like to buy a basque/corset but where do I go and what size do I buy.
> A friend gave me hers - 36C - body was too big and bust was way too small.
> I am a 34FF in bra size.

No idea hun. Mum gets for me always. :blush:


----------



## hakunamatata

Try not to worry too much, after all, gma had your mom and your mom had you!


----------



## FragileDoll

Sending heaps of baby dust your way, Lacey. :dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

also with him leaving on and off for the nxt 2 yrs we really want to concieve soon


----------



## Pnutsprincess

thank you ladies they started young lol gma was 18 and so was mom


----------



## hakunamatata

How often does he leave for Army stuff?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well ladies im going to hang with the kiddos ttyl. have a great day


----------



## hakunamatata

Have fun!


----------



## Jemma0717

Hey ladies, just stoppin by. I will have to catch up later. We are having our garage sale today, tomorrow, and sat so ill be busy and only mobile. No comp till night time (here)

:dust: for all my lovelies!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Hey ladies, just stoppin by. I will have to catch up later. We are having our garage sale today, tomorrow, and sat so ill be busy and only mobile. No comp till night time (here)
> 
> :dust: for all my lovelies!

Have fun!!! Make lotsa money :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

See ya later, Lacey!


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff, hope you have fun. We'll miss you! :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen are you at work?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

hakunamatata said:


> How often does he leave for Army stuff?

he is getting ready to go to ranger school in sept or oct and that 2.5 months then he is going to selections for special forces and the training and classes are different classes for r yrs of training and he will be doing some here were we live but sometimes he will be gone out of state from up to 2 weeks to 4 months or longer.


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey! Anyone want to add me on Facebook? PM me!


----------



## hakunamatata

Pnutsprincess said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> How often does he leave for Army stuff?
> 
> he is getting ready to go to ranger school in sept or oct and that 2.5 months then he is going to selections for special forces and the training and classes are different classes for r yrs of training and he will be doing some here were we live but sometimes he will be gone out of state from up to 2 weeks to 4 months or longer.Click to expand...

Wow that must be tough!!


----------



## FragileDoll

I would love you add ya there, Kristin. :hugs:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Jen are you at work?

Yep! It's almost noon my time, so I'm at the office for another 5 hours and then work from home for 3 tonight :)


----------



## FragileDoll

I guess I have Zara, Jen, Tiff and Andrea there. Don't know if the other ladies is on FB or not. Will ask em too once they're here. :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

Lucky you, I want to work too. :dohh: Find me some work at your office lol jk. :rofl:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Lucky you, I want to work too. :dohh: Find me some work at your office lol jk. :rofl:

LOL I work too much!! But I suppose at the end of the day it's better than not at all :)


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> a question ladies - I would like to buy a basque/corset but where do I go and what size do I buy.
> A friend gave me hers - 36C - body was too big and bust was way too small.
> I am a 34FF in bra size.
> 
> No idea hun. Mum gets for me always. :blush:Click to expand...

Thanks Ana, are they the same size as your bra size?


----------



## loubylou88

im on face book!!!!! ADD ME-----
Louise Foskew.
xxxx


----------



## JBear85

loubylou88 said:


> im on face book!!!!! ADD ME-----
> Louise Foskew.
> xxxx

Added :)


----------



## hakunamatata

JBear85 said:


> loubylou88 said:
> 
> 
> im on face book!!!!! ADD ME-----
> Louise Foskew.
> xxxx
> 
> Added :)Click to expand...

Are you the first one when you search that name? If so I sent you a FR. If not, some random stranger is going to say wtf lol


----------



## JBear85

Oh and so you girls know, we don't talk about TTC on Facebook, okay? 

Thank this if you see it to confirm :)


----------



## hakunamatata

ok cool it is you! :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yup I don't talk openly about TTC on FB, no worries :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm going to run and do some laundry, bbl ladies :friends:


----------



## JBear85

Ttys Kristin!


----------



## FragileDoll

Same here. Kristin. None of us talk about TTC in there. :blush:


----------



## loubylou88

im friends with quite a few ppl off bnb and we never talk about ttc. only thing we did do which was funny was we put a status saying 'i really fancy a blue/pink cupcake' heehe x


----------



## JBear85

loubylou88 said:


> im friends with quite a few ppl off bnb and we never talk about ttc. only thing we did do which was funny was we put a status saying 'i really fancy a blue/pink cupcake' heehe x

Aww that's kinda cute!! Haha last night Tiff commented on one of my statuses and wrote ":shock:" (well, the word for it) and we had a laugh


----------



## FragileDoll

See ya later, Kristin.

Shoot man, my internet is being lousy today yet again. I can't seem to catch up with the posts on time. Sorry if Im replying late to any of you - I'm not ignoring it's just my stupid internet!


----------



## FragileDoll

Carla - it's the same for me as my bra size. I have small :holly: Maybe it's different with every women?


----------



## FragileDoll

Louise and Kristin, I have sent you both a FR too. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Haha - that's funny Jen.


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm back! Laundry break lol


----------



## JBear85

hakunamatata said:


> I'm back! Laundry break lol

I need to do laundry tonight! Desperately haha


----------



## Zaney

im here Ana did ya say my name....hmmmmmmmm haha x


----------



## Zaney

loubylou88 said:


> im friends with quite a few ppl off bnb and we never talk about ttc. only thing we did do which was funny was we put a status saying 'i really fancy a blue/pink cupcake' heehe x

BLUE for me lol with a cherry on top :thumbup: x


----------



## hakunamatata

Just found out my friend is having a girl. *sigh* I'm jealous.


----------



## hakunamatata

The laundry gets desperate for me too lol I only do it on my days off, can't face it the other days!


----------



## FragileDoll

Welcome back, Kristin. :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

Yes - I just said your name Zara. :hugs: I was missing you. :blush:


----------



## kytti

Alright, back home. Had to take daughter to her Gymboree class. Wednesday, August 31st is going to be my first prenatal appointment and I think ultrasound!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Ahh - I'm too lazy to even have dinner at the moment. Guess will take a long relaxing bath in an year or two. :coffee:


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello, Andrea. Are you excited? :happydance:


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> Alright, back home. Had to take daughter to her Gymboree class. Wednesday, August 31st is going to be my first prenatal appointment and I think ultrasound!!

Yay! That's exciting! :) That's our test day :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> Carla - it's the same for me as my bra size. I have small :holly: Maybe it's different with every women?

Thanks - I'm planning on taking a trip to a far away place where no one knows me and visiting Ann Summer - to try on basques. 
My OH just loves them!!! and I am struggling to find ones that fit. 
have already tried on in LaSenza - the body was tooo small!!! GGRRR


----------



## kytti

I am excited and a little nervous! I just hope everything is okay on the scan. I feel more relaxed now and will be able to enjoy my vacation. :)


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> Ahh - I'm too lazy to even have dinner at the moment. Guess will take a long relaxing bath in an year or two. :coffee:

Ja me too, but OH usually makes dinner on Thursdays as I have WI at 7pm. He said we will get pizza tonight!! yaya


----------



## skweek35

kytti said:


> I am excited and a little nervous! I just hope everything is okay on the scan. I feel more relaxed now and will be able to enjoy my vacation. :)

I bet you are really excited!!!! 
Go and enjoy your holiday hun!!! sit back and relax!!


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Yes - I just said your name Zara. :hugs: I was missing you. :blush:

awwwwwwww i missed yas too :) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey guys I have a question. I DTD on CD8. There's pretty much zero chance of me getting pregnant this cycle if that's the only time I DTD right?


----------



## Zaney

hakunamatata said:


> Hey guys I have a question. I DTD on CD8. There's pretty much zero chance of me getting pregnant this cycle if that's the only time I DTD right?

50/50 same as any1 else....only 1 :spermy: needed so they say lol


----------



## skweek35

Yup, I would advise to DTD every other day till OV time. every day over OV time for about 3 or 4 days.


----------



## hakunamatata

I just think it might be way too early considering I haven't even O'd yet.

And since I can't officially TTC until next month now, I wonder if it's safe to have a beer :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

We actually can't DTD atm, reason why we have to wait until next month... :dohh: :nope:


----------



## JBear85

hakunamatata said:


> I just think it might be way too early considering I haven't even O'd yet.
> 
> And since I can't officially TTC until next month now, I wonder if it's safe to have a beer :rofl:

Oh it's totally safe!! Drink up! :drunk:


----------



## hakunamatata

You think so?? You're probably right.


----------



## JBear85

hakunamatata said:


> You think so?? You're probably right.

I just think of friends of mine who have had drinks and not even realized that they were already pregnant, and everything was okay.... so a few drinks while you're only trying is a-okay in my books!


----------



## Zaney

i was fed up of saying no drink lol....but other night i had double barcardi and coke lol....


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm so dumb, I was even avoiding energy drinks at the off chance it could be my month! Yeah maybe I'll have a couple......


----------



## skweek35

Zaney said:


> i was fed up of saying no drink lol....but other night i had double barcardi and coke lol....

I have a 50th Bday party this weekend - might have just 1 drink!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh that sounds fun, whose bday is it?


----------



## Zaney

i know more people that were pissed on drink and getting pregnant than sober people lol.....i just thought well it happens for al lthem and some people r on worse and it happens...so rather that feel crap cos i cant have a drink or eat what i like then im gonna be down....not good for baby making huh!....

i aint a drinker anyway but 1 sometimes is good....so i did....and when i go away on saturday ill be drinking then too x


----------



## skweek35

I so wish 7pm would hurry up now - I want to go weigh in so I can eat!!! 
Maybe I can look at the pizza options for tonight?? hehe


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> i was fed up of saying no drink lol....but other night i had double barcardi and coke lol....
> 
> I have a 50th Bday party this weekend - might have just 1 drink!!!Click to expand...

gotta be done i say :) will relax ya too x


----------



## skweek35

hakunamatata said:


> Oh that sounds fun, whose bday is it?

One of my previous Teaching Assistants. Get to show off my ring to collegues!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Pizza sounds amazing right now!


----------



## hakunamatata

skweek35 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Oh that sounds fun, whose bday is it?
> 
> One of my previous Teaching Assistants. Get to show off my ring to collegues!!!Click to expand...

Ooooh have fun!


----------



## skweek35

hakunamatata said:


> Pizza sounds amazing right now!

He has just ordered the reggae reggae pizza from dominoes!!! YUMYUM!!!! WIll only eat half though and keep rest for lunch tomorrow


----------



## FragileDoll

Trying to catch up. I know a girl who took :wine: in her TWW and end up pregnant. So I think it's totallt safe to have a few drinks.


----------



## FragileDoll

And I also know many women who got pregnant by just DTD once in their entire cycle. So you never know. :spermy: are moody. :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> Trying to catch up. I know a girl who took :wine: in her TWW and end up pregnant. So I think it's totallt safe to have a few drinks.

Hey Ana, how you doing? glad to hear you are home and safe. 

Is OH talking to you again?? 

I will so be having a drink this weekend


----------



## FragileDoll

Geez, I'm so craving pizza now - I'll blame ya Carla. lol jk. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Yes, Carla. I'm home - internet keeps on disconnecting on my face and can't catch up with the posts. How are you hun?


----------



## FragileDoll

Want some :wine: now.


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> Geez, I'm so craving pizza now - I'll blame ya Carla. lol jk. :hugs:

Not a problem!!! I will let you all know a little later on how good it really is!!!! 
Just love pizza, but because I am trying to loose weight I hardly ever have it these days. 
So by the time I get back from weight watchers the pizza should be here. 
Just have to put up with my mom for about 30 minutes before pizza as we always go together


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> Yes, Carla. I'm home - internet keeps on disconnecting on my face and can't catch up with the posts. How are you hun?

I am still feeling realy grotty!!! this cold has really hit me hard this time. Think thats because I havent had a cold in ages


----------



## FragileDoll

Grrr - that's so mean Carla. jk :rofl:

Hope you feel better after having some pizza. I always feel better after having some chocolates or cupcakes..nom nom nom. :haha:


----------



## skweek35

weight watchers chocolate wafers are sure to follow the pizza - esp if OH has anything to do with it!!! He just loves my wafers. I usually have to buy at least 5 packs of 5 a week!!! YUP 25 wafers between the 2 of us a week. I usually have 1 wafer a day!!


----------



## loubylou88

ive just had a ham and mushroom pizza!! was lush but now feel very very fat!!!


----------



## skweek35

haha - the whole pizza?? or just a few slices?? Love ham and mush pizza too!!


----------



## JBear85

I can't have pizza.... I'm lactose intolerant and the cheese ruins me! :(


----------



## loubylou88

i cut it into 4 huge slices....and ate 3!! :-/


----------



## skweek35

oh no Jen, I really feel for you!! dont you make your own pizzas using the lacto free cheese?


----------



## skweek35

I had better get ready for weight watchers. chat again later - after my yummy pizza!! teehee


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> oh no Jen, I really feel for you!! dont you make your own pizzas using the lacto free cheese?

no I actually never have! I can eat really aged cheddar, so I could try that too... I do get lacto free milk and ice cream, I've just never tried making my own pizza!


----------



## FragileDoll

Have fun, Carla. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen - I mostly make pizzas at home they are more yummy than the ones I order. :happydance:


----------



## Greens25

FragileDoll said:


> Greens25 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Have a busy day today! I'm off to Crossfit then need to come home and start packing for CUBA!!!! So if I am a little inactive, that is why! I'll hop on before I go though!
> 
> tts
> 
> Lindsay
> 
> Have a good day, hun. We'll miss ya though! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Ana! Talk to you all when I get back :):hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Have fun, Lindsay. :hugs:


----------



## pip squeek

Omg you all making me hungry I so want a pizza now


----------



## FragileDoll

So who else wants pizza?


----------



## FragileDoll

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT-IyyomOyeL8AgLEQIUNQbNxMizkeK2tHq8wk1rxp9008yO9Z5


----------



## FragileDoll

https://www.tiptoptens.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/pizza.jpg


----------



## FragileDoll

https://www.10tips4u.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Pizza-Facts.jpg


----------



## FragileDoll

https://www.groupin.pk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Rahat-Pizza.jpg


----------



## FragileDoll

https://www.123pk.com/wp-content/uploads_n/classipress/classipress/hot-pizza-online-gul-1606135535.jpg


----------



## skweek35

Hi 
I'm back from weight watchers and lost 2lbs this week 
Hoping I loose at least 1/2 lb in the next week as that will be my 2 stone mark!!! 

ok Pizza just arrived!!! hehe 
have fun 
chat later


----------



## FragileDoll

Sorry for makin you all drool. :headspin:


----------



## FragileDoll

Carlaaaaaaaaaaa haha have fun. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

https://www.tiptoptens.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Italian-Pizza.jpg


----------



## hakunamatata

*drooling*

Great job Sqweek!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

https://in-and-around-columbus.com/images/fresh-italian-pizza.jpg


----------



## FragileDoll

https://www.ejazahmad.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/casnova-pizza.jpg


----------



## hakunamatata

My DH can make really good pizza from scratch! I'm a terrible cook so I'm glad he can manage a few things! Though I can make really good homemade veggie soup.


----------



## FragileDoll

I feel like eating the screen now. :haha:
https://greenlitebites.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/tortillaPizza.jpg


----------



## FragileDoll

Great, Kristin. My DH can't even manage to make a tea by himself. :dohh:


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm a good cook though. :blush: Self appraisal I know. :headspin:


----------



## JBear85

Haha I got back from running an errand and thought "Oh no I've missed 2 pages!" ... turns out it was just pictures of pizza! :p :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Hhahahaha - Jen. :hugs:


----------



## JBear85

Where is everyone today? It's so quiet!


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> Haha I got back from running an errand and thought "Oh no I've missed 2 pages!" ... turns out it was just pictures of pizza! :p :haha:

Ja sorry that is my fault!! I just mentioned that I was having pizza for dinner tonight and sent them off on a tangent!! haha 
easily pleased ladies here 
haha


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> Where is everyone today? It's so quiet!

Yes where is everyone?? The night I dont make it on here it takes me over 2 hours to catch up and now I missed 1 page in over 2 hours!! 

go figure!! 
haha


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Where is everyone today? It's so quiet!
> 
> Yes where is everyone?? The night I dont make it on here it takes me over 2 hours to catch up and now I missed 1 page in over 2 hours!!
> 
> go figure!!
> hahaClick to expand...

I know I was thinking the same thing!! LOL :haha:


----------



## skweek35

I think I know where everyone is!!! 

They are all getting ready to sit and watch the beginning of celeb big brother!!! 
a bunch of sad people 


ssshhhh dont tell them - I am lying on the couch with the laptop on my lap, oh and channel 5 is on the tellie!!! hehe


----------



## skweek35

oh - time for me to update my lilyslim ticker!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Ahh - I'm here Jen. :hugs: Was playing games - ya girls dont know I'm a game freak like DH! we both fights at having turns. :rofl:


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> I think I know where everyone is!!!
> 
> They are all getting ready to sit and watch the beginning of celeb big brother!!!
> a bunch of sad people
> 
> 
> ssshhhh dont tell them - I am lying on the couch with the laptop on my lap, oh and channel 5 is on the tellie!!! hehe

What's that?! I don't have cable so I'm completely out of the loop!! (Plus I'm in Canada - enough said haha)


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> oh - time for me to update my lilyslim ticker!!

Yay that's exciting! Nicely done!! :) :thumbup:


----------



## FragileDoll

Bahaha - I so agree with ya. Actually our gossip girlie is busy with the sales - Tiff. She keep the thread fun and going.


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Ahh - I'm here Jen. :hugs: Was playing games - ya girls dont know I'm a game freak like DH! we both fights at having turns. :rofl:

I play games at work, out of boredom!! At home I always read or watch movies and do cross-stitch... might as well be 80 haha :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

I am too laying down with my laptop on me - hearing some news on the TV at the same time.


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen what games do you play?


----------



## FragileDoll

I play everything from mobile games to FB games to PS. :haha:


----------



## JBear85

Just It Girl on fb haha... and then some on my iPhone as well


----------



## JBear85

And I LOVE the Sims, but don't play that at work


----------



## FragileDoll

I just want to play no matter what it is. :rofl: I play with the neighbor's kids too sometimes. :blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

I also play dirty games with DH. :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Ahh - I'm here Jen. :hugs: Was playing games - ya girls dont know I'm a game freak like DH! we both fights at having turns. :rofl:
> 
> I play games at work, out of boredom!! At home I always read or watch movies and do cross-stitch... might as well be 80 haha :haha:Click to expand...

Oh my gosh!!! I also do cross stitch!!! But havent really had time to do it these hols


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Ahh - I'm here Jen. :hugs: Was playing games - ya girls dont know I'm a game freak like DH! we both fights at having turns. :rofl:
> 
> I play games at work, out of boredom!! At home I always read or watch movies and do cross-stitch... might as well be 80 haha :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my gosh!!! I also do cross stitch!!! But havent really had time to do it these holsClick to expand...

Really?! I find it so soothing ... lets my mind go numb for awhile haha


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> I also play dirty games with DH. :rofl:

What kind of dirty games??


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> I think I know where everyone is!!!
> 
> They are all getting ready to sit and watch the beginning of celeb big brother!!!
> a bunch of sad people
> 
> 
> ssshhhh dont tell them - I am lying on the couch with the laptop on my lap, oh and channel 5 is on the tellie!!! hehe
> 
> What's that?! I don't have cable so I'm completely out of the loop!! (Plus I'm in Canada - enough said haha)Click to expand...

Channel 5 is one of our 5 terrestrial channels - ones we can all get without cable or a digi box.


----------



## FragileDoll

:devil::muaha:


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> I also play dirty games with DH. :rofl:
> 
> What kind of dirty games??Click to expand...

Yeah - what kind of dirty games. Come on give us some ideas!!


----------



## hakunamatata

So ladies I cried. Yup. Cried because I'm that disappointed about not TTC this month. And took a hot shower.


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> I also play dirty games with DH. :rofl:
> 
> What kind of dirty games??Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah - what kind of dirty games. Come on give us some ideas!!Click to expand...

You were so right about Big Brother!! Haha Zara just updated her fb saying she's watching!! :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

JBear85 said:


> And I LOVE the Sims, but don't play that at work

I love the Sims too!! I have pretty much all of the Sims 3. I get my girl Sims pregnant and have loads of babies :rofl:


----------



## JBear85

hakunamatata said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> And I LOVE the Sims, but don't play that at work
> 
> I love the Sims too!! I have pretty much all of the Sims 3. I get my girl Sims pregnant and have loads of babies :rofl:Click to expand...

Bahahaha me too!!! Until I'm not allowed any more people in the household!! :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

hakunamatata said:


> So ladies I cried. Yup. Cried because I'm that disappointed about not TTC this month. And took a hot shower.

:hugs: :hug: 
Dont feel to bad - look on the bright side - you can drink alcohol!!! you dont have to put up with the morning sickness!! oh and dont forget you get to loose more weight before starting TTC!!


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> So ladies I cried. Yup. Cried because I'm that disappointed about not TTC this month. And took a hot shower.
> 
> :hugs: :hug:
> Dont feel to bad - look on the bright side - you can drink alcohol!!! you dont have to put up with the morning sickness!! oh and dont forget you get to loose more weight before starting TTC!!Click to expand...

Exactly!!!! :)

It's only one wee month, I'm sure there will be lots of us ladies in it with you for the journey!


----------



## hakunamatata

skweek35 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> So ladies I cried. Yup. Cried because I'm that disappointed about not TTC this month. And took a hot shower.
> 
> :hugs: :hug:
> Dont feel to bad - look on the bright side - you can drink alcohol!!! you dont have to put up with the morning sickness!! oh and dont forget you get to loose more weight before starting TTC!!Click to expand...

You're right.

I have a crazy urge to cradle my dog like a baby. :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

I adopted ideas from online resources to boost up my sex life and make it more fun because it gets boring and I love exploring and trying new things. Here are some of the sites:

https://www.lifescript.com/life/sex/nookie/sexy_games_for_couples.aspx

https://www.lovingyou.com/content/passion/passionplay.php

https://www.askmen.com/dating/love_tip/24_love_tip.html

https://board.jokeroo.com/free-games/132285-romantic-games-play.html

https://www.games-for-couples.com/

https://www.weddingnight.com/ideas/sex-games.html

https://www.cosmopolitan.com/sex-love/tips-moves/6-sexy-games

Try them out - they are FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JBear85

hakunamatata said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> So ladies I cried. Yup. Cried because I'm that disappointed about not TTC this month. And took a hot shower.
> 
> :hugs: :hug:
> Dont feel to bad - look on the bright side - you can drink alcohol!!! you dont have to put up with the morning sickness!! oh and dont forget you get to loose more weight before starting TTC!!Click to expand...
> 
> You're right.
> 
> I have a crazy urge to cradle my dog like a baby. :haha:Click to expand...

You know what's kind of insane? I hold my dog AND cat like that all the time... and they LOVE it!

My dog also loves when I hold him over my shoulder with one hand while I do housework with the other haha... I've done it since he was a puppy! :haha:

Talk about a ticking internal clock!! :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

:rofl:

Thanks for the comments you guys are totally cheering me up :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww, Kristin. Maybe that one time :sex: can do a magic? You never know. :hugs: But the next month is here already. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

More: 

https://www.redbookmag.com/love-sex/advice/fun-games-to-play-in-bed

I have tried almost all of them and DH loves it. He always loved the wild side of me teehee.


----------



## JBear85

I'm feeling very PMS-y, Kristin, so I'm sure we'll be in the same boat next month!!


----------



## FragileDoll

POSITIVE TALK GIRLS. :dust: or I'll be a Debbie Downer again. :blush:


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> So ladies I cried. Yup. Cried because I'm that disappointed about not TTC this month. And took a hot shower.
> 
> :hugs: :hug:
> Dont feel to bad - look on the bright side - you can drink alcohol!!! you dont have to put up with the morning sickness!! oh and dont forget you get to loose more weight before starting TTC!!Click to expand...
> 
> You're right.
> 
> I have a crazy urge to cradle my dog like a baby. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's kind of insane? I hold my dog AND cat like that all the time... and they LOVE it!
> 
> My dog also loves when I hold him over my shoulder with one hand while I do housework with the other haha... I've done it since he was a puppy! :haha:
> 
> Talk about a ticking internal clock!! :rofl:Click to expand...

I cant do that!!! cause I'm not allowed to have a dog or cat - as OH is allergic to pet fur!! 
I really miss having a cat!!!


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> POSITIVE TALK GIRLS. :dust: or I'll be a Debbie Downer again. :blush:

You're right, thank you!! :)


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> So ladies I cried. Yup. Cried because I'm that disappointed about not TTC this month. And took a hot shower.
> 
> :hugs: :hug:
> Dont feel to bad - look on the bright side - you can drink alcohol!!! you dont have to put up with the morning sickness!! oh and dont forget you get to loose more weight before starting TTC!!Click to expand...
> 
> You're right.
> 
> I have a crazy urge to cradle my dog like a baby. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's kind of insane? I hold my dog AND cat like that all the time... and they LOVE it!
> 
> My dog also loves when I hold him over my shoulder with one hand while I do housework with the other haha... I've done it since he was a puppy! :haha:
> 
> Talk about a ticking internal clock!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I cant do that!!! cause I'm not allowed to have a dog or cat - as OH is allergic to pet fur!!
> I really miss having a cat!!!Click to expand...

Aww boo :( DB is allergic too, but the cat and dog are best friends, so he's stuck with the pair if he wants me :)


----------



## pip squeek

Come in girls we said this was going to be a positive month get all them bad thoughts out of your head.

We need more of them bfp's this month.

Are you all past ov now? I know it's on the front page but takes ages to load on my phone


----------



## hakunamatata

That's so great they get along! My dog loves to chase cats :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm all for positivity but I'm also a fan of being honest about one's feelings... :flower:


----------



## skweek35

I got my last cat when I was 18 years old. My mom got her last puppy just a 2 weeks later and the 2 of them were best buddies!!! She (my cat) would walk up the passage calling him(the dog) and then the game would start!!! I so miss them!!! 
My cat was eventually put to sleep about 3 years ago as she was very ill. 

Long story about the dog though. I miss them sooo much


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> Come in girls we said this was going to be a positive month get all them bad thoughts out of your head.
> 
> We need more of them bfp's this month.
> 
> Are you all past ov now? I know it's on the front page but takes ages to load on my phone

Yeah my ticker says I ov'ed today, but I think I did yesterday or even Monday!


----------



## JBear85

Yeah pets are the greatest little companions!! No one gives such unconditional love :D


----------



## hakunamatata

skweek35 said:


> I got my last cat when I was 18 years old. My mom got her last puppy just a 2 weeks later and the 2 of them were best buddies!!! She (my cat) would walk up the passage calling him(the dog) and then the game would start!!! I so miss them!!!
> My cat was eventually put to sleep about 3 years ago as she was very ill.
> 
> Long story about the dog though. I miss them sooo much

Awww sorry to hear it, are you getting a new pet? :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

JBear85 said:


> Yeah pets are the greatest little companions!! No one gives such unconditional love :D

So very very true!


----------



## skweek35

pip squeek said:


> Come in girls we said this was going to be a positive month get all them bad thoughts out of your head.
> 
> We need more of them bfp's this month.
> 
> Are you all past ov now? I know it's on the front page but takes ages to load on my phone

I am defo in 2WW!!! 
and think most of us are also in 2WW. only a few waiting to OV.


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Come in girls we said this was going to be a positive month get all them bad thoughts out of your head.
> 
> We need more of them bfp's this month.
> 
> Are you all past ov now? I know it's on the front page but takes ages to load on my phone
> 
> I am defo in 2WW!!!
> and think most of us are also in 2WW. only a few waiting to OV.Click to expand...

I just can't shake these weird cramps!! I've had them since Sunday night... thought they were Ov cramps, but why won't they quit? :shrug:


----------



## skweek35

hakunamatata said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> I got my last cat when I was 18 years old. My mom got her last puppy just a 2 weeks later and the 2 of them were best buddies!!! She (my cat) would walk up the passage calling him(the dog) and then the game would start!!! I so miss them!!!
> My cat was eventually put to sleep about 3 years ago as she was very ill.
> 
> Long story about the dog though. I miss them sooo much
> 
> Awww sorry to hear it, are you getting a new pet? :hugs:Click to expand...

Not at the mo. I have told him though that I will get my rottie as soon as we move to a bigger house with a bigger garden.


----------



## hakunamatata

skweek35 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> I got my last cat when I was 18 years old. My mom got her last puppy just a 2 weeks later and the 2 of them were best buddies!!! She (my cat) would walk up the passage calling him(the dog) and then the game would start!!! I so miss them!!!
> My cat was eventually put to sleep about 3 years ago as she was very ill.
> 
> Long story about the dog though. I miss them sooo much
> 
> Awww sorry to hear it, are you getting a new pet? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Not at the mo. I have told him though that I will get my rottie as soon as we move to a bigger house with a bigger garden.Click to expand...

Rotties are so sweet!! I used to have one!


----------



## skweek35

I just love them!!! 
So many people are scared of them. I dont understand why. If you get your puppy from well tempered parents and dont tease them as pups - you will be rewared with a lovely, loving rottie!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Exactly! Same with pit bulls. It's all in how you treat them.


----------



## JBear85

Well ladies I'm off for about an hour... just long enough to leave the office and get home to walk the dog, feed him (and myself), and jump back on the computer to work for 3 more hours :p

Talk to you all shortly! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Talk to ya soon!


----------



## FragileDoll

Sammi, I Ov around CD14 or CD15 but my tickers says I Ov on CD16. I'm definitely in the TWW. The remaining ladies would be in their TWW when we have past our one week of the TWW. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Just got back - was updating my journal. It looks more like a disney land than a TTC journal. Bahhaa


----------



## FragileDoll

See ya, Jen! :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Am I the only brat in here left???


----------



## JBear85

Back :) For the next 3 hours... (unless I have another bat incident - I'm PRAYING I don't!!!)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I am finally home. I missed all of you. so can someone update me quick?


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> Am I the only brat in here left???

No your not the only brat here!!! I am still here!! was just reading your journal and getting some ideas on how I can attract more stalkers. Might start by editing my sig. And might actually start putting a bit more in. 

Any suggestions?? :shrug:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

No one stalks mine


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I am finally home. I missed all of you. so can someone update me quick?

Hey! :) I don't think you missed much, just a bunch of pizza chatter :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I am finally home. I missed all of you. so can someone update me quick?

You didn't miss anything as such - just a general pizza chat. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

I will stalk :flower:


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only brat in here left???
> 
> No your not the only brat here!!! I am still here!! was just reading your journal and getting some ideas on how I can attract more stalkers. Might start by editing my sig. And might actually start putting a bit more in.
> 
> Any suggestions?? :shrug:Click to expand...

Carla, make it colorful. Add emoticons, graphics - it's fun to read. 

I never imagined people would love reading my disney land - actually I was hell bored when I sat down to write my journal and did all that crazy stuff. Glad people loved it, teehee.


----------



## FragileDoll

I stalk your journal, Lacey. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

And I never knew you had a journal, Carla. Otherwise I would have stalked long back - lemme run a check. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen - you're back? so soon? You're getting addicted to BnB, hun.


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Jen - you're back? so soon? You're getting addicted to BnB, hun.

Lol you know what's funny? I'm only on BnB when I'm working -- THAT's how much I work :haha:

Well, other than when it's really late at night and I pop on because I can't sleep, but that's rare


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Pizza huh? I had dominos pizza last night it had ham, pineapple and red peppers on it. it was so good


----------



## FragileDoll

Wow that means you work 24/7, innit. :haha:

Oh so sorry - it's late in here too but I suffer from Insomnia bahaha.


----------



## FragileDoll

Lacey, I'm drooling. I want some now. :dohh:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Wow that means you work 24/7, innit. :haha:
> 
> Oh so sorry - it's late in here too but I suffer from Insomnia bahaha.

Yeah I typically put in about 12 hour days, so sometimes it seems like 24/7!!


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> Back :) For the next 3 hours... (unless I have another bat incident - I'm PRAYING I don't!!!)

Lets hope not!!! reminds me of my bat incident - but not as hair raising as yours - 

I was out in the middle of no where and landed up staying a night in a half finished house - aka no ceilings!!! 
Imagine it - 6am - the sun is just starting to make its daily appearance when I am rudely awoken but bats dive bombing me in bed. 
Well, it didnt take me very long to get out of bed and out of the house!!! 
There I was, standing outside a house in the middle of now where, in my pj's at 6am!!! 
All I can do when I think about this incident is laugh!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

yeah it was a craving last night had to have...LOL I get like that sometimes


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Back :) For the next 3 hours... (unless I have another bat incident - I'm PRAYING I don't!!!)
> 
> Lets hope not!!! reminds me of my bat incident - but not as hair raising as yours -
> 
> I was out in the middle of no where and landed up staying a night in a half finished house - aka no ceilings!!!
> Imagine it - 6am - the sun is just starting to make its daily appearance when I am rudely awoken but bats dive bombing me in bed.
> Well, it didnt take me very long to get out of bed and out of the house!!!
> There I was, standing outside a house in the middle of now where, in my pj's at 6am!!!
> All I can do when I think about this incident is laugh!!Click to expand...

Aaah omgosh!!! That's hilarious and traumatizing all at the same time! :rofl:

I'm wondering how long it will take for me to stop being afraid that there are bats hiding all over my house :dohh:

Thank God DB comes home tomorrow!! :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Pnutsprincess said:


> Pizza huh? I had dominos pizza last night it had ham, pineapple and red peppers on it. it was so good

Dominoes pizza is the best!!! 
As for Pizza Hut - the service here is rather crappy!!!


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Back :) For the next 3 hours... (unless I have another bat incident - I'm PRAYING I don't!!!)
> 
> Lets hope not!!! reminds me of my bat incident - but not as hair raising as yours -
> 
> I was out in the middle of no where and landed up staying a night in a half finished house - aka no ceilings!!!
> Imagine it - 6am - the sun is just starting to make its daily appearance when I am rudely awoken but bats dive bombing me in bed.
> Well, it didnt take me very long to get out of bed and out of the house!!!
> There I was, standing outside a house in the middle of now where, in my pj's at 6am!!!
> All I can do when I think about this incident is laugh!!Click to expand...
> 
> Aaah omgosh!!! That's hilarious and traumatizing all at the same time! :rofl:
> 
> I'm wondering how long it will take for me to stop being afraid that there are bats hiding all over my house :dohh:
> 
> Thank God DB comes home tomorrow!! :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah!!! I would so have found somewhere else to stay the night out of pure fear of the dreaded flying black thingies!!!! 
haha


----------



## FragileDoll

Hahaha looks like those darn bats love us a lot. :haha:


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Back :) For the next 3 hours... (unless I have another bat incident - I'm PRAYING I don't!!!)
> 
> Lets hope not!!! reminds me of my bat incident - but not as hair raising as yours -
> 
> I was out in the middle of no where and landed up staying a night in a half finished house - aka no ceilings!!!
> Imagine it - 6am - the sun is just starting to make its daily appearance when I am rudely awoken but bats dive bombing me in bed.
> Well, it didnt take me very long to get out of bed and out of the house!!!
> There I was, standing outside a house in the middle of now where, in my pj's at 6am!!!
> All I can do when I think about this incident is laugh!!Click to expand...
> 
> Aaah omgosh!!! That's hilarious and traumatizing all at the same time! :rofl:
> 
> I'm wondering how long it will take for me to stop being afraid that there are bats hiding all over my house :dohh:
> 
> Thank God DB comes home tomorrow!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah!!! I would so have found somewhere else to stay the night out of pure fear of the dreaded flying black thingies!!!!
> hahaClick to expand...

I was debating on sleeping at my parents' house!! :haha: I probably should have, as I only ended up getting 3 hours of sleep!

PS - The Pizza Hut here is terrible too... horrible service, mediocre food... I avoid them all now!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

im exhausted and im thinking a nap. so i will talk to you ladies later Have a good night
:hug:


----------



## skweek35

Enjoy your nap Peanut!!


----------



## JBear85

Have a good nap!

My dog is ruining my plan to work in my pj's tonight :( He wants to go outsode AGAIN, but it's only 6:30pm here and I have loads of neighbours.... which means I have to put on real clothes :(

:haha:


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> Have a good nap!
> 
> My dog is ruining my plan to work in my pj's tonight :( He wants to go outsode AGAIN, but it's only 6:30pm here and I have loads of neighbours.... which means I have to put on real clothes :(
> 
> :haha:

YY?? 
Why dont you just put a pair of trackie bottoms and a big jacket on over your PJ's!! 
they wont know any better 
haha


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Have a good nap!
> 
> My dog is ruining my plan to work in my pj's tonight :( He wants to go outsode AGAIN, but it's only 6:30pm here and I have loads of neighbours.... which means I have to put on real clothes :(
> 
> :haha:
> 
> YY??
> Why dont you just put a pair of trackie bottoms and a big jacket on over your PJ's!!
> they wont know any better
> hahaClick to expand...

I just threw a little sundress on - still v. comfy! It's 31C here with the humidex, which is about 89F so it's too warm for a jacket! :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Bye for now, Lacey.


----------



## skweek35

oh no - yeah way to hot for trackey and jacket!!! 
yay for the sundress!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen - I never worry what I am wearing. I have gone outside wearing non ironed clothes for like billions of time - I don't care what they say. :rofl:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Jen - I never worry what I am wearing. I have gone outside wearing non ironed clothes for like billions of time - I don't care what they say. :rofl:

Haha well when it's dark out I don't care much, but these pj pants were a bit too embarrassing!! :haha:


----------



## JBear85

Hmm I'm debating on ordering take-out for dinner... I usually get it once a week, but DB thinks that's too much! 

Though he's away right now, so I guess what he doesn't know won't hurt him :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Any night is a good night for take out :haha:


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Jen - I never worry what I am wearing. I have gone outside wearing non ironed clothes for like billions of time - I don't care what they say. :rofl:
> 
> Haha well when it's dark out I don't care much, but these pj pants were a bit too embarrassing!! :haha:Click to expand...

Why? have you got Barney on them or Tinkie Winkie and Po? :haha:


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> Hmm I'm debating on ordering take-out for dinner... I usually get it once a week, but DB thinks that's too much!
> 
> Though he's away right now, so I guess what he doesn't know won't hurt him :rofl:

Pizza is always a good option!! haha 
:haha:


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Jen - I never worry what I am wearing. I have gone outside wearing non ironed clothes for like billions of time - I don't care what they say. :rofl:
> 
> Haha well when it's dark out I don't care much, but these pj pants were a bit too embarrassing!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Why? have you got Barney on them or Tinkie Winkie and Po? :haha:Click to expand...

LOL no! Just writing... they're Christmas ones, so it's stuff about mistletoe and lighting fires :rofl:


----------



## JBear85

hakunamatata said:


> Any night is a good night for take out :haha:

Agreed! And I don't think one night a week for a treat is overkill!

Unfortunately pizza's not an option :( No one around here offers it with lactose-free ingredients, though Pizza Pizza has a gluten-free dough option so maybe it won't be long! :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Huh Jen - DH is the same here. He thinks it's always too much. :dohh:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Huh Jen - DH is the same here. He thinks it's always too much. :dohh:

It sucks huh? Some nights I just don't WANT to cook, especially when I can't even start making dinner until 9pm because of work -- no thanks!!:nope:


----------



## FragileDoll

What are you ordering, Jen? I'm starving already. :blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah, it do! Sometimes I just don't feel like looking even if I'm not tired - I get bored of cooking everyday and need a break from it. :blush:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> What are you ordering, Jen? I'm starving already. :blush:

hmmm I'm leaning towards some chicken and chips or something along those lines.... maybe a caesar salad?


----------



## skweek35

yeah maybe about 4 months too early for Christmas!! haha


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> yeah maybe about 4 months too early for Christmas!! haha

LOL but never too early for comfort! :thumbup:


----------



## skweek35

ok think its time for me to say night night to all!! hope you all have a good night sleep!! 
chat again tomorrow


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> yeah maybe about 4 months too early for Christmas!! haha

Annnd I so have babies on the brain that the first thing I thought of when I read this is how nice it would be to hit 12 weeks before Christmas so I could announce it then... :(


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> ok think its time for me to say night night to all!! hope you all have a good night sleep!!
> chat again tomorrow

Good night! Have a good sleep :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Good night, Carla. See ya tomorrow!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen, hope you enjoy your meal. I'm gonna sneak the kitchen now. :haha:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Jen, hope you enjoy your meal. I'm gonna sneak the kitchen now. :haha:

Thanks! :) I'll talk to you later!


----------



## emilyanne

*how is everyone tonight?  
*


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello, Emily. I'm good, how have you been hun?


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen - I'm feeling like to make something out of potatoes. I love potatoes. :blush:


----------



## JBear85

Hey Emily! I think I'm the only one here for right now!

I'm well, just about to order in some dinner. You?


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Jen - I'm feeling like to make something out of potatoes. I love potatoes. :blush:

Yum!! On Tuesday night I literally had just herb and garlic mashed potatoes for dinner - nothing else!! :rofl:


----------



## emilyanne

*Im not too bad, still crampy.... just pulled some fresh cookies from the oven lol *


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh I'm in here too - checking and cooking at the same time. Making my favorite potatoes.


----------



## FragileDoll

Looks like we all are hungry at the same time.


----------



## JBear85

emilyanne said:


> *Im not too bad, still crampy.... just pulled some fresh cookies from the oven lol *

OOhh yum!!! What kind??


----------



## emilyanne

*I like mash but Ive always been more of a pasta person.... my DB loves his potatoes though.....*


----------



## emilyanne

JBear85 said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Im not too bad, still crampy.... just pulled some fresh cookies from the oven lol *
> 
> OOhh yum!!! What kind??Click to expand...

*Oh just sugar cookies.... didnt have anything else I could add lol *


----------



## FragileDoll

I'll be right back. I hate peeling off the skin of the potatoes - lemme finish it off.


----------



## JBear85

emilyanne said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Im not too bad, still crampy.... just pulled some fresh cookies from the oven lol *
> 
> OOhh yum!!! What kind??Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh just sugar cookies.... didnt have anything else I could add lol *Click to expand...

I love sugar cookies! simple and delicious :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Oooh cookies sounds amazing!

I just made some Indian food. Rice w/ chick peas and naan bread.


----------



## emilyanne

*oh they are yummy too lol*


----------



## JBear85

hakunamatata said:


> Oooh cookies sounds amazing!
> 
> I just made some Indian food. Rice w/ chick peas and naan bread.

Mmm that sounds delish! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

It smells good! Hopefully it will taste good too lol


----------



## Zaney

sorry ladies i havent caught up yet....i know i shouldnt even be writing this.....but its 12.50am lol and i have quite a sharp pain and its left ovary area bang on....if i move to the left its ok...if i move to the right it pulls....any1 experienced this.... everything i google is ginving me answers i would like but not counting on it....could it be egg dissolving ready for af?? af isnt due for minimum 10 days!....

i even gasped at 1 point it pulled that much inside :( xxx


----------



## FragileDoll

Kristin - I had some rice in dinner.


----------



## FragileDoll

Okay cool - my midnight meal is ready.


----------



## FragileDoll

Zara - no idea what that is. But I am having mild AF like cramps at the moment and always do before my af is due. :(


----------



## Zaney

when is ur af due??? mines not due till 28th/31st......would i have af cramps by now normally i get em 2 days b3 3 days b4 maximum x


----------



## Zaney

the pain/pull has gone again now lol.....well sort of i just forgetting about it also....1 min its mild and then its so strong i feel it loads!.....will just let it pass i suppose haha x


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Zara - no idea what that is. But I am having mild AF like cramps at the moment and always do before my af is due. :(

I've been having cramping too since the start of the week! AF is due in about 2 weeks, so I don't understand it :shrug:


----------



## Zaney

same here.....i know i normally get few cramps twinges etc.....but thats the egg doing the cycle and dissolving i believe.....but this time it seems like its attaching there like glueing itself haha....hard 2 explain just feels weird like a marble has got stuck thats it!!!!!lodged hahahaah...i dunno.....ill just put it in back on my mind again.....


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Zara - no idea what that is. But I am having mild AF like cramps at the moment and always do before my af is due. :(

Ana??? ur not due af yet tho r u??? x


----------



## FragileDoll

Zara my AF is due on the 31st.


----------



## FragileDoll

I don't know why I am having cramps so soon. Look it started again - mild ones.


----------



## FragileDoll

Sorry I was busy eating my potatoes. :blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

But it's still early to get all those crampies right? Weird


----------



## Zaney

no worries....well u know what they say about early af ;) oh its so hard to ignore these feelings we get lol


----------



## Zaney

from what i been reading it aint.......im so bad ....y did i read! lol.....


----------



## FragileDoll

What did you just read, Zara? Share!


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> What did you just read, Zara? Share!

Yeah - share please! :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen when is your af due?


----------



## Zaney

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080821184216AAlTFJ4


----------



## Zaney

just gonna reopen other tabs i had


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Jen when is your af due?

August 30th!


----------



## FragileDoll

So will you just hold up till you girls miss your periods or just POAS


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies
so I didnt nap but i relaxed in my comfy bed. So I have an interview with sears tomorrow for a different position


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> So will you just hold up till you girls miss your periods or just POAS

No I said I'd wait til' the 31st to test with Tiff and some other girls if AF doesn't show


----------



## Zaney

https://community.homeandhealthtv.co.uk/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/556101191/m/485102742

Ana....af cramps early!!! >>>
https://www.fertilethoughts.com/forums/two-week-wait-2ww-betas/295513-early-pregnancy-symptoms.html


----------



## FragileDoll

Wow - looks like a good sign for you, Zara!


----------



## FragileDoll

Checking the new links now, Zara!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello again, Lacey. Good luck for your interview tomorrow! How are you feeling now? any better?


----------



## Zaney

is like pain i get when i have af not b4 pain or after the day of af....but af 8/10 days early....surely not???


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen, my af is due on the 31st - so that means if I test after a missed period that will be 1st of September and not with you girls. :(


----------



## JBear85

Zaney said:


> https://community.homeandhealthtv.co.uk/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/556101191/m/485102742
> 
> Ana....af cramps early!!! >>>
> https://www.fertilethoughts.com/forums/two-week-wait-2ww-betas/295513-early-pregnancy-symptoms.html

Hmmm very interesting! I'm trying not to read too much into anything though, because I don't want to be disappointed


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Wow - looks like a good sign for you, Zara!

looks good for u too hahahaha.......i keep thnking maybe its gas lmao.....but if i have gas pains i get really bad pains under boobs and i dont have that :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Ofcourse not early, Zara. That's understandable if you more DPO than 4 like you reckon.


----------



## Zaney

JBear85 said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> https://community.homeandhealthtv.co.uk/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/556101191/m/485102742
> 
> Ana....af cramps early!!! >>>
> https://www.fertilethoughts.com/forums/two-week-wait-2ww-betas/295513-early-pregnancy-symptoms.html
> 
> Hmmm very interesting! I'm trying not to read too much into anything though, because I don't want to be disappointedClick to expand...

same here but i dont look for pregnancy symoptoms i wrote in google...left ovary area pain 4dpo and i get all this hahaha...madness i even put in but not pregnant but still went to same things


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Jen, my af is due on the 31st - so that means if I test after a missed period that will be 1st of September and not with you girls. :(

That's not too early though, you could still test with us! :thumbup:


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh wow - I get have of those symptoms each cycle including the stuffy/runny nose. I'm confused - bahah


----------



## Pnutsprincess

FragileDoll said:


> Hello again, Lacey. Good luck for your interview tomorrow! How are you feeling now? any better?

Im feeling drained a little but ill be ok. hoping to do ok at this interview


----------



## Zaney

ticker thinks i ov on 14th...i think i did on 12/13th.....and my ticker was estimated by a day or 2 either way

i may get these pains with other cycles??? just not as strong as this ive had a few thngs that just seem out the norm but ignoring it

then i checked my cervix still swollen??? not infection not sore its just puffy feeling ahaha but id say cervix is low :(


----------



## FragileDoll

Just finished reading that stuff. Interesting how PMS and Early pregnancy symptoms can confuse us.


----------



## Zaney

didnt wanna confuse ya lol......but im confused more than normal this cycle i can say that much lol.....y still have ov/af cramps that have not gone away yet??


----------



## FragileDoll

Lower cervix is not a good sign what, Zara?


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen, I haven't ordered HPTs this cycle. Don't wanna flush my money anymore - I hate seeing BFNs. :( 

So Im thinking to hold off as much as I can.


----------



## FragileDoll

Early cramps seems a good sign though.


----------



## Zaney

well some say u cant say about cervix being high or low and pregnancy and that....but mine is lowish but then it says after having multiple pregnancies it may never rise i have never checked my cervix during my other 3 children only been checking last few months


----------



## FragileDoll

Keeping everything crossed for your :bfp: hun!


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Keeping everything crossed for your :bfp: hun!

:bfp: ur way too lol and every 1 else here lol

and i just coughed and i now know its not gas.....cos if i cough with gas then i get high chest pain i coughed and felt the pain pulling i had sort of tense up in left side again...deffo in 1 spot!


----------



## FragileDoll

Good on ya! Sending :bfp: dust to all the ladies waiting on for their positive!

Zara, how come you're still awake?


----------



## FragileDoll

It's 4:37 am here and I can't sleep. This is happening to me for the last one week - I'm hating to sleep. :wacko:


----------



## FragileDoll

Where did Jen go?


----------



## FragileDoll

Also updated my journal earlier - planning symptom spotting this cycle. But I suck!


----------



## JBear85

I'm here :) Just eating finally!


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Also updated my journal earlier - planning symptom spotting this cycle. But I suck!

getting ready to go up its just while i had the pain there well not major just uncomfy and sore i couldnt move hahaha if i moved it pulled harder so felt best to stay still but going up now just reading last few tabs i have open and will read ur updated journal 2moro morning :) xx


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> It's 4:37 am here and I can't sleep. This is happening to me for the last one week - I'm hating to sleep. :wacko:

Omgosh that's awful!! I hardly ever sleep, I know how you feel :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Hope this uncomfy-ness turns into a joy, Zara. :hugs:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Hope this uncomfy-ness turns into a joy, Zara. :hugs:

Me too!! FX! :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh well - I can't sleep more than 3-4 hours. I stay awake for 2 nights in a row and don't even feel tired - WTF? :shock: I just go to sleep cause of DH constantly yelling to get some sleep but I'm up in no time.


----------



## emilyanne

*Didnt mean to vanish on you ladies.... Just had a major nose bleed, got it to stop and had to be sick...... 

Zaney, those cramps, twinges you described sound the same to what Ive been having the past few days, except yesterday they got stronger and felt more like AF cramps, but its eased up today *


----------



## JBear85

Alright ladies I'm done for the night!! I might be back on later if I can't sleep, but for now it's goodnight :) 

Have a good one, girls! :hugs: xo


----------



## emilyanne

*Good night JBear85 *


----------



## Zaney

few more reads if ya wanna or not lol dont wanna get ya all wondering haha but i think they r interesting - 

https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/infertility-support-forum/268079-cramping-4dpo-what.html

https://www.twoweekwait.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...-pain-twinge-but-after-ov-im-not-due-yet.html


----------



## FragileDoll

Good night, Jen! xx


----------



## FragileDoll

Emily - those signs looks promising! :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm off to read those, Zara!


----------



## emilyanne

*ya me too lol *


----------



## Zaney

thanx for the dust ladies means alot...i hope this is it for us....would mean so much too us all also :)

im still optimistic but hey....believe lol....i do have some cramps around ov and af but not normally at this time but our bodies r funny things and i think anything is possible lol.....im gonna go to sleep also and will speak 2 u all in the morning :) thanx for listening to me rant haha xxx i knew u would all understand

Emily i hope its a good thing for u also and i dont have a clue what it is also...some said they get it around there cycle some say they dont but posted a few things and still getting twinges as im typing trying to ingnore it lol so maybe going 2 sleep will stop me thinking about it haha xxx


----------



## Zaney

emilyanne said:


> *Didnt mean to vanish on you ladies.... Just had a major nose bleed, got it to stop and had to be sick......
> 
> Zaney, those cramps, twinges you described sound the same to what Ive been having the past few days, except yesterday they got stronger and felt more like AF cramps, but its eased up today *

mine have been since i ov and still have them and i know ov has gone now....so could be after affects....im trying to be hopefull but looking at other options too ya know :) just so im not to disapointed....mine today r stronger...if i touch where the pain is....its sore and tender just in that spot about the area the size of a plum the rest isnt too bad to touch....but stinging a bit....i just stood up and it feels like its ripping?? and i think i should stop describing b4 i read much more hahaha


----------



## FragileDoll

Not a good sign for me. I do not have tender boobies or any CM yet.


----------



## emilyanne

*I really hope we both are hun, I dont normally get AF cramps until AF is here.... I could have swore I was gonna start AF yesterday but nothing.... Im having so many symptoms I think Im just crazy and it all in my head lol......*


----------



## FragileDoll

Sleep well, girly! :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

But your symptoms looks so positive, Emily. When is your AF due though?


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Not a good sign for me. I do not have tender boobies or any CM yet.

is a good sign......i dont know many people that get af signs week b4 af lol....and with my first and second i didnt have tender boobs no boob pains at all not untill i was several months pregnant ....with my 3rd i have tender boobs week b4 i found out i was pregnant.....ever since every cycle i get sore boobs now lol x

so u may not get all symptoms cos its a symptom doesnt mean u will have it :) xxxxxxx


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> But your symptoms looks so positive, Emily. When is your AF due though?

*AF isnt due till the 24th.... Well I have many more symptoms hun.... VERY sore boobies..... Loads of cramps in my legs.... getting very painful now... been feeling sick for days (first time sick was today though) heart burn, nose bleed.... cramps and twinges.... I feel like I must be crazy.... some of these have been here for about 8 days now....  *


----------



## Zaney

speak 2 u in morning hunnys :) xxxxhubby is nodding off i need his hugs in bed haha xxx


----------



## Zaney

emilyanne said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> But your symptoms looks so positive, Emily. When is your AF due though?
> 
> *AF isnt due till the 24th.... Well I have many more symptoms hun.... VERY sore boobies..... Loads of cramps in my legs.... getting very painful now... been feeling sick for days (first time sick was today though) heart burn, nose bleed.... cramps and twinges.... I feel like I must be crazy.... some of these have been here for about 8 days now....  *Click to expand...

u got more symptoms than me they sound very good 1s lol :) x


----------



## emilyanne

Zaney said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> But your symptoms looks so positive, Emily. When is your AF due though?
> 
> *AF isnt due till the 24th.... Well I have many more symptoms hun.... VERY sore boobies..... Loads of cramps in my legs.... getting very painful now... been feeling sick for days (first time sick was today though) heart burn, nose bleed.... cramps and twinges.... I feel like I must be crazy.... some of these have been here for about 8 days now....  *Click to expand...
> 
> u got more symptoms than me they sound very good 1s lol :) xClick to expand...

*I just feel they are all in my head cause I dont feel like I can be that lucky.....*


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh my!! those are some really great signs. Wishing you all the luck hun!! :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Miracles happen when least expected!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Good night, Zara!


----------



## FragileDoll

So it's just you and me now in here, Emily.


----------



## FragileDoll

How come you're still awake? trouble sleeping yet again tonight?


----------



## emilyanne

*Lol sorry was just reading the last of one of the links she left us.... *


----------



## emilyanne

*Ya, after the nose bleed and being sick I feel horrible hun.... *


----------



## hakunamatata

Just wanted to say hi. DH loved dinner but it was way too spicy for me! I'm glad he liked it though.

Lacey if you're still around good luck tomorrow!

Sorry to hear about that nose bleed Emily.

How did your dinner come out Ana?

Hope everyone is having a good night.


----------



## emilyanne

*Thanks hun.... I could be feeling better though.... 
*


----------



## emilyanne

*IF Im Pregnant..... IF..... Id be due around my birthday..... *


----------



## FragileDoll

Indian/Paki food is always spicy hun. I don't fancy spicy food though - but DH loves it. Hope you have a good night, Kristin. xx


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww - that would be the most precious birthday gift!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## FragileDoll

When is your birthday by the way, Emily?


----------



## hakunamatata

Oohhhh that would be awesome!!


----------



## emilyanne

*Well the dates its coming out with are between the 28th april to the 2nd of may..... my b-day is the 3rd of my..... I hope I am sooo much..... But I dont feel like Im lucky.... *


----------



## emilyanne

*We have lots of birthdays around my birthday..... My brother ben 27th april, my nephew on the 1st may, me on the 3rd of may and my brother john on the 17th may..... lol so I might be lucky lol*


----------



## FragileDoll

Hope you get lucky! :dust:


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Hope you get lucky! :dust:

*Thanks hun, Ive gotta try to get some sleep now....  Hope you have a good night hun *


----------



## FragileDoll

Sleep well hun! :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

For all you ladies!
https://www.sweetcomments.net/images/friends/friendsmakelifesweet-629.gif


----------



## jmandrews

Im a bit behind on this thread, but COUNT ME IN IM ALL ABOUT STAYING POSITIVE!!!! I'm excited to see what happens this month!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello there hun. You're most welcome! What's your name?


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks! my name is Janene you?


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello Janene - updated you on the member's list! I'm Ana - how long have you been TTC hun?


----------



## Jemma0717

I'M BACK!!!!!! Ok sooo I am like 100 pages behind. Anything interesting?!


----------



## jmandrews

Nice to meet you Ana. Since mid July so this is only my second month of actually TTC. Although it feels longer since I have wanted a baby for over a year, but waiting until after we were married on july 2 :)


----------



## FragileDoll

There's nothing interesting there, Tiff. Just a general chit chat and symptom spotting. :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh great - so I see in your ticker you waiting to Ov. Fingers crossed for you this month. :dust:


----------



## jmandrews

yes I am :) only about a week or so. I feel good about this month! thank you!!! i see you are now on the TWW... baby dust to you!!! how long have you been TTC?


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah almost all of us are in TWW now - except for 3 ladies who are waiting to Ov next week, 4 now including you. DH and I have been NTNP since May 2011 - this is our first cycle TTC but would say DH is still NTNP mood. We couldn't give our best this cycle.


----------



## Jemma0717

Welcome Janene!! I am the CRAZY lady of this thread! Bahahaha ;)

I am Tiff!


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh yeah - she's a psychic too. *hides*


----------



## jmandrews

haha i wish i was on the TWW with you all! but i will be here shortly :) 
good luck Ana! i wish you all the best! 

Nice to meet you Tff! thank you! crazy is good! we all need a little crazy in our lives.


----------



## FragileDoll

See ya later, hun. Have fun! :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Oh yeah - she's a psychic too. *hides*

Bahahaha ana u are lucky I'm on my phone right now and super tired!!!!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hahaha meaning I can tease you even more now. :headspin:


----------



## FragileDoll

So are you BDing yet or in your TWW already?


----------



## Jemma0717

Me?? Idk haha TWW I guess! Tease me alll u want, I'm guna go snuggle with DH I am oober tired. Wish I could chat more, I sure miss u ladies!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah TWW I guess - you have a 26 day cycle so yeah! Have fun and good night to ya, babes. Missed ya already! Hope to talk to you soon. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/pms-esp.gif

:rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/male-pms.gif

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/mad-cow.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/lady-got-pms.gif

:haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/20071204070424_37.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

BTW - I have all these graphics in my photobucket album. Feel free stealing them. :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/811537wq1fg40olk.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/647149ib5rxtjazo.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/490853w4x8a95fp0.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/517776z8f43ptyq6.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/28368rcvys2w760.gif


----------



## FragileDoll

Added some more awesome blinkies for you ladies on the front page, Cheers!


----------



## pip squeek

Morning ladies

Sorry iv not been on much lo and the new house has been taking up a lot of my time oh and of course baby making lol.

Iv missed loads of pages you were chatty last night. I should be arround today.

How are you all? Not too long till testing I'm crossing my fingers for you all


----------



## FragileDoll

Heya, Sammi. I'm doing good - guess what I didn't sleep since last night. :shock: Not a slight bit of tiredness and feeling fresh. I can't sleep - not even a bit of sleepy! :wacko:

So when are you finally moving in your new house? See ya around.


----------



## pip squeek

Gosh have you always had problems sleeping? I wouldnt be able to function I love my sleep.

We are hoping for the end of September so much work to do tho there is no kitchen or bathroom fitted yet


----------



## skweek35

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies
> so I didnt nap but i relaxed in my comfy bed. So I have an interview with sears tomorrow for a different position

That is really good news Pnut!!! 
let us know how it goes 
FXed you get this job!!


----------



## skweek35

Morning all!! 

I'm so glad to be feeling a little bit better this morning. Still going to take things really easy today. 
Ana - I really dont know how you live on so little sleep - I just love my sleep although I dont often get as much as I would like!! I sometimes like to think I am still a little person who needs lots of sleep!! hehe 
Sammi - When are you hoping to move into your new house?? I really wish we could move to a bigger house. 
Already wondering where I will put all my stuff in the spare room that will need to be the nursery as we only have a 2 bed house - not big! Big when the time comes all will pan out for us!!! 
How is everyone doing??


----------



## FragileDoll

Sammi and Carla, I'm a long sleeper and always love to sleep. I do not sleep less than 10 hours on a normal day - but I am having trouble sleeping for the last 1 week. I do not know why - I don't feel sleepy?! I miss my peaceful sleep!


----------



## FragileDoll

Doing good - glad you are feeling better. Same here we don't even have a spare room - DH and I live with his parents and there are only 3 bedrooms divided among his parents, brother and us. So I just plan to make a small nursery in our own room and when we move into our own house we'll plan something different.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hi im new here wondered if i can join the group?

Have been TTC#1 for 8 months 'properly' with no BFP, obssessing over symptoms that obviously mean nothing just mother nature playing tricks :-(
If it doesn't happen this month then im relaxing my whole attitude to it although i do not use OPKs or BBT charting i monitor cervix position and cm up to and after o, then in the tww i am constantly looking for signs and symptoms!

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend


----------



## Zaney

morning ladies :)


these tickers when they say symptom blah blah....is that what u have as normal or ov is that what the ticker means lol.....when its says on mine twinges...lmao...im waffling cant explain it lol.....

does it mean u experiance twiges as the norm at that dayish past ov...or is it saying a pregnancy symptom around that time hahahaha


----------



## skweek35

Hi Gregsprincess, 
Welcome to our rather crazy thread, consider yourself warned - we are a crazy bunch on here where nothing is off limits!!! 
We talk about everything - as long as its positive!! 

I see you are also in your 2WW along with most of us!! A lot of us are testing on 31 August - joining us?? 

I am Carla and been TTC since March '11 so been 5 months now. 
What is your name?


----------



## FragileDoll

Gregsprincess said:


> Hi im new here wondered if i can join the group?
> 
> Have been TTC#1 for 8 months 'properly' with no BFP, obssessing over symptoms that obviously mean nothing just mother nature playing tricks :-(
> If it doesn't happen this month then im relaxing my whole attitude to it although i do not use OPKs or BBT charting i monitor cervix position and cm up to and after o, then in the tww i am constantly looking for signs and symptoms!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend

Welcome to the mad house, hun. Ofcourse you can join us! 

Most of us here do not use OPKs/BBTs and anyother source to pin point Ov - but some of em do. I am one of them who DO NOT, hehe. Call me Ana, DH and I NTNP since May 2011 with no luck. 

We all are in the same boat and exchanging baby dust with each other hoping this be our month. Fingers crossed for you too. :dust:


----------



## skweek35

Morning Zara, 
I have no idea TBH. 

How are you today?


----------



## FragileDoll

BTW - What's your name hun? Also you can give me your bbcode to your ticker if ya want me to update your's too on the front page. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Morning, Zara.

The symptoms on the tickers are the symptoms experienced by a certain percentage of women on that particular DPO - but like every women is different their symptoms may vary from DPO to DPO.


----------



## Zaney

im good ta hows u???

i just think its funny how i say i feel something then next day it comes up on ticker haha...im losing it lmao x


----------



## Zaney

just didnt know if it was experianced if not pregnant or percentage that was...but its ok....im goooooooooooood :) x

holiday 2moro.....lots of salad dinners eating healthy and lost of swimming i think :) x


----------



## skweek35

HAHA Zara!!! I have been thinking of keeping track of symptoms but will do that in my journal as I understand it really irritates some people. 
So I'm off to update my journal


----------



## Zaney

i think i will in a bit too lol.....that way next month i can read it and go....tut tut...see its the norm hahaha


----------



## pip squeek

Oh zara do you usually get these symptoms after ov?


----------



## skweek35

Zaney said:


> i think i will in a bit too lol.....that way next month i can read it and go....tut tut...see its the norm hahaha

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: :haha:

I will most likely do the same!!! 
:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Zaney

pip squeek said:


> Oh zara do you usually get these symptoms after ov?


yes to a point and no....i am sure i have felt movement there is the past..im trying to be honest with myself rather than get to involved haha....but i normally feel teh ongoings of the cycle shall we say.....but never to the point of it actually making me gasp and to he honest its hurts a bit and uncofy....its now on both sides but more to the left....i sometimes get af pains/cramps 2 days b4 af...sometimes 3 days b4.....i have feelings like its the day af starts and im not due for atleast a week and few days???


----------



## Gregsprincess

Im susy 

ana how do i give you the code for the ticker? 

Carla - crazy is fine with me im a bit like that myself i think its the ttc that does it...my oh looks at me very strange sometimes. I am due the witch on 25th Aug so should be testing before 31st (if i can wait that long :blush:) 

Would be a good time for BFP as its my birthday 2nd September but if not then at least i can relax and party a little so thinking positive about both situations :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

I will admit my bbs are not sore at all, whereas the past few cycles I know when I have OVed as they became really sore!!! but none of that this month - a bit odd 

Or is it that my cycle is back to normal after having Mirena removed back in March - can that be possible??


----------



## skweek35

Gregsprincess said:


> Im susy
> 
> ana how do i give you the code for the ticker?
> 
> Carla - crazy is fine with me im a bit like that myself i think its the ttc that does it...my oh looks at me very strange sometimes. I am due the witch on 25th Aug so should be testing before 31st (if i can wait that long :blush:)
> 
> Would be a good time for BFP as its my birthday 2nd September but if not then at least i can relax and party a little so thinking positive about both situations :happydance:

Hi Suzy - if you go to your prefered site and copy the bb code and paste into a message here. Change all the brackets for [] brackets and post. Then Ana will add yours to our first page. 

Hope you are having a good day.


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> I will admit my bbs are not sore at all, whereas the past few cycles I know when I have OVed as they became really sore!!! but none of that this month - a bit odd
> 
> Or is it that my cycle is back to normal after having Mirena removed back in March - can that be possible??

i have no idea...suppose we r all stumped lol....will soon find out thats all w can do lol x


----------



## skweek35

yup will just have to wait and see. I really should get moving on all my school work. I have so much to do before school starts!!! I might actually get my new diary out and start put dates in. At least then I can tick off one job on my list!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

ok the code i got is hope its right :thumbup:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1311742800z0z29z15.png

When i've been tracking symptoms i either use countdowntopregnancy.com and i can compare up to 3 cycles i think or i have an app on my iPhone that i use. This month ive made notes instead on the app so i can enter things a bit more detailed and see if its pms/pregnancy or just something unrelated


----------



## skweek35

Hey Suzy, try pasting the link into the message book again, but this time change all the <> brackets for [] brackets.


----------



## Gregsprincess

They were the brackets on there??? oh so glad i didn't want to work in IT lol


----------



## skweek35

Sorry!! really bad cold has given me a fuzzy head!!! haha 

replace the [] brackets with <> brackets 
lets see if this works now. 
I think Ana is taking a nap at the mo but she will add your ticker then as soon as she gets back on here


----------



## Gregsprincess

Oh i could really do with a nap too but still at work until 6pm :-( 

Ive had stuffy nose last few days and sore throat put it down to the hot dry air here - it almost makes me miss UK lol

I was just reading through the whole thread on my lunch to "catch up" and saw the way to post it

OK this is the brackets changed

<url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com><img>https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1311742800z0z29z15.png</img></url>


----------



## skweek35

fab!! will get Ana to add your ticker when she is back. Sometimes I wish I was back in sunny Cape Town again - just gets a bit cold here sometimes!! but got lovely weather expected this weekend so will stay here for now haha


----------



## Gregsprincess

Ive been here 2 years now but go back to the UK every Christmas, i think it has to be cold, icey, snow at Christmas or it just doesn't feel the same. I suppose it's how it was when i was growing up. I get daily updates by text on the weather in the UK though from family and friends, kind of feel bad when all i can say is hot and sunny lol


----------



## skweek35

I get the same from friends back in Cape Town - esp when its sooo cold here and they have lovely weather back there. sometimes makes me feel homesick, but my life and family are here now so wont be going back unless for holidays


----------



## Jemma0717

Welcome Suzy!!!! I am Tiff- I am normally around a lot here but have a busy weekend going on!!! Glad you joined us :D


----------



## skweek35

Hi Tiff, how you feeling? 
its been REALLY quiet here today!!!


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies 
this weekend is a busy one for me my dads 60th birthday party at my sisters house and I'm helping her with the food. hoping to chat with you ladies later today after work.
my ticker says that I still have 6 days to ov but I think its wrong I had a 31 day cycle last month so I started bd'ing this week just to make sure I don't miss anything. anyway off to work talk to yas later


----------



## Jemma0717

skweek35 said:


> Hi Tiff, how you feeling?
> its been REALLY quiet here today!!!

Hi Carla! I've been feeling pretty good, just been busy with our garage sale so another day with not much BnB! Its only 7:53am where I am but its ok, I start class Monday so I need to get used to these early mornings again!

You all have a good day, I'm sure i'll stop in here and there on my phone :)


----------



## JBear85

Morning ladies!! Just got into the office - how is everyone today?


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> Morning ladies!! Just got into the office - how is everyone today?

Hi Jen, I'm still feeling pretty rotten again today. Hoping to shift this cold quickly!!! 
Not done much today and still feeling really tired so might take a nap later


----------



## skweek35

Jemma0717 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tiff, how you feeling?
> its been REALLY quiet here today!!!
> 
> Hi Carla! I've been feeling pretty good, just been busy with our garage sale so another day with not much BnB! Its only 7:53am where I am but its ok, I start class Monday so I need to get used to these early mornings again!
> 
> You all have a good day, I'm sure i'll stop in here and there on my phone :)Click to expand...

good luck with the garage sale today Tiff!


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!! Just got into the office - how is everyone today?
> 
> Hi Jen, I'm still feeling pretty rotten again today. Hoping to shift this cold quickly!!!
> Not done much today and still feeling really tired so might take a nap laterClick to expand...

Aww boo!! You definitely should get tons of rest :)


----------



## skweek35

thats what I am trying to do - hell its 2:23 pm here and I'm still in my pj's!!!


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> thats what I am trying to do - hell its 2:23 pm here and I'm still in my pj's!!!

I love those days though!! The hardest thing is to do it guilt-free... but you need it! :)


----------



## jmandrews

here is my BBcode for my ticker.... sorry i never gave it to you :)

(url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com)(mg)https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312952400z6z32z16.png(/img)(/url)

not sure if i did this right but i replaced all the [] with ()


----------



## kytti

Just popping in to say good morning!!!! I feel queasy!!! Noooooooo.


----------



## skweek35

Morning Andrea, oooohhhhh here starts the morning sickness!! Good luck hun!! 
Glad to hear you are progressing so well!!!


----------



## kytti

I am NOT liking this... morning sickness did not start until week 9 or 10 with #1!! I was hoping to put it off.... but I am not going to complain if I have any symptoms that somewhat resemble normal!


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> I am NOT liking this... morning sickness did not start until week 9 or 10 with #1!! I was hoping to put it off.... but I am not going to complain if I have any symptoms that somewhat resemble normal!

No you should be excited!! I know it sucks to not feel well, but it's a good thing!! :)


----------



## skweek35

I so wish I was in your shoes already Andrea!!!! I want my BFP now!!! 
But I know - all good things come to those who wait (Patiently)!!!! 
So I will wait out the next 10 days before I can test


----------



## kytti

You ladies will get your BFP very soon! I can feel it! And hopefully when you do it won't be as nearly of a stressful experience as mine has been!


----------



## Gregsprincess

I have just spent a couple of hours trying to catch up on this thread and i actually have square eyes now lol!! Am also quite behind on my work as well just hope that Monday i will be really motivated....

Andrea - i really don't blame you for not liking morning sickness, its the 1 thing i am actually dreading as i have a serious phobia about being sick :-(

Tiff - hi thanks for the welcome

AFM now ive read so much about everyone else i feel i should tell you all a bit about me

Im 30 (31 two weeks today  ) my OH is 29. We are both from the UK originally and met while in Cyprus. I moved here in August 2009 on my own, didn't know anyone here at all and started this job. 
In the March i met my OH's ex gf, she lived on the same complex as me, was from UK so invited me to go out with them all, which is how i met my OH :blush:. Went out few times with them and she would constantly be moaning at him. Me and him got on like a house on fire and would sit and chat a lot - perhaps she picked up on this.
Anyway long story short she avoided me for a while so didn't see him, then she went back for trip to UK and told me that she didn't want to be with him and would prob stay in UK. I text him while she was away as i needed info on something, we went out, had a meal, few drinks and basically been together since :happydance:

It all seems to have happened really quick as we've only been together just over a year but he is pretty much like my soul mate :flower: we got engaged this year. I didn't want children at all but he really, really has for i don't know how long. When we first got together i told him all this but the more we were together the more it seemed right so that's where we are now ttc#1. We are hoping to get married probably next October, suppose that depends on the TTC though!! :dohh:

Phew that's an essay and a half............:shock::sleep:


----------



## JBear85

Gregsprincess said:


> I have just spent a couple of hours trying to catch up on this thread and i actually have square eyes now lol!! Am also quite behind on my work as well just hope that Monday i will be really motivated....
> 
> Andrea - i really don't blame you for not liking morning sickness, its the 1 thing i am actually dreading as i have a serious phobia about being sick :-(
> 
> Tiff - hi thanks for the welcome
> 
> AFM now ive read so much about everyone else i feel i should tell you all a bit about me
> 
> Im 30 (31 two weeks today  ) my OH is 29. We are both from the UK originally and met while in Cyprus. I moved here in August 2009 on my own, didn't know anyone here at all and started this job.
> In the March i met my OH's ex gf, she lived on the same complex as me, was from UK so invited me to go out with them all, which is how i met my OH :blush:. Went out few times with them and she would constantly be moaning at him. Me and him got on like a house on fire and would sit and chat a lot - perhaps she picked up on this.
> Anyway long story short she avoided me for a while so didn't see him, then she went back for trip to UK and told me that she didn't want to be with him and would prob stay in UK. I text him while she was away as i needed info on something, we went out, had a meal, few drinks and basically been together since :happydance:
> 
> It all seems to have happened really quick as we've only been together just over a year but he is pretty much like my soul mate :flower: we got engaged this year. I didn't want children at all but he really, really has for i don't know how long. When we first got together i told him all this but the more we were together the more it seemed right so that's where we are now ttc#1. We are hoping to get married probably next October, suppose that depends on the TTC though!! :dohh:
> 
> Phew that's an essay and a half............:shock::sleep:

Welcome to our crazy, busy bunch!! What is your name again?


----------



## skweek35

Hey Suzy, me and OH just got engaged last week Tuesday and are planning wedding for April 2013 as I have friends and family who want to come out from SA. 
I am hoping to get BFP really soon otherwise will quit ttc after Jan till after the wedding. Really dont want a bump for my wedding hehe


----------



## Gregsprincess

Suzy and thanks for the welcome


----------



## skweek35

Lady Antebellum - Just a Kiss!!! Has anyone heard this song - its sooo romantic!! 
Sorry just laying here on the couch in my pj's still listening to music!!!


----------



## skweek35

could this be my first dance song??


----------



## Gregsprincess

skweek35 said:


> Hey Suzy, me and OH just got engaged last week Tuesday and are planning wedding for April 2013 as I have friends and family who want to come out from SA.
> I am hoping to get BFP really soon otherwise will quit ttc after Jan till after the wedding. Really dont want a bump for my wedding hehe

Im the same really don't want a bump for the wedding and want at least some time to lose weight if i get a BFP soon so if by Jan it hasn't happened i think we'll have to decide what we want to do more :shrug:

We would do it asap but OH has a lot of relatives that want to come over for it and it needs a lot of organising. I would be happy with just a couple of people, not keen on everyone looking at me all day :blush:


----------



## skweek35

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_yTphvyiPU&ob=av2e

Could this be my first dance song - so many of the lyrics are sooo relevant to us!!


----------



## kytti

Welcome Suzy!! And I HATE throwing up, OMG. I would rather be extremely sick with something ELSE as long as I am not throwing up. I also got BAD car sickness with #1 and we are about go on a 6.5 hour trip Monday! Wish me luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> Lady Antebellum - Just a Kiss!!! Has anyone heard this song - its sooo romantic!!
> Sorry just laying here on the couch in my pj's still listening to music!!!

LOVE that song! There's a country music festival this weekend close to here and they're playing along with a bunch of other great bands - I want to go SO badly!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

kytti said:


> Welcome Suzy!! And I HATE throwing up, OMG. I would rather be extremely sick with something ELSE as long as I am not throwing up. I also got BAD car sickness with #1 and we are about go on a 6.5 hour trip Monday! Wish me luck!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and me i would rather have it all the other end or just feel sick than be sick. I have a friend that if she feels sick will stick her fingers down her throat so she feels better......:cry:

OMG i think i would refuse to get in the car lol, i hope that this pregnancy its not car sickness for you


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh!! I so want to be there too!! I had never heard of them till yesterday!! Think I might check out more of their stuff on you tube


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> Oh my gosh!! I so want to be there too!! I had never heard of them till yesterday!! Think I might check out more of their stuff on you tube

Yeah you should listen to "I Need You" too!!!

Or maybe it's Need You Now?


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_yTphvyiPU&ob=av2e
> 
> Could this be my first dance song - so many of the lyrics are sooo relevant to us!!

That would be a beautiful choice, I think :)


----------



## skweek35

I am sooo loving their songs - just listening to 'I run to you'


----------



## Gregsprincess

I want to listen now but my work block that kind of fun stuff :-(


----------



## skweek35

oh no, cant you download it to your phone/ipod/mp3 player and listen that way?


----------



## Gregsprincess

I could but the phone networks here cost a fortune for internet - to get a contract for internet on phone they want 500 deposit!!! :growlmad: am leaving work in 15 mins tho and there is free wifi on walk to the car will try to get it quickly then :happydance:


----------



## JBear85

Oh no - I'm addicted to Sims Social on Facebook! :shock:

but it's not working properly and it's frustrating :(


----------



## Gregsprincess

JBear85 said:


> Oh no - I'm addicted to Sims Social on Facebook! :shock:
> 
> but it's not working properly and it's frustrating :(

I don't even know what that is but i get moaned at by OH for going online too much in his company :blush:

Wuhoo finally finished work, will hopefully check in a bit later - takes an hour to get home :wacko:


----------



## skweek35

I could never get my head around Sims!!! 
Chat again soon Suzy


----------



## JBear85

Gregsprincess said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no - I'm addicted to Sims Social on Facebook! :shock:
> 
> but it's not working properly and it's frustrating :(
> 
> I don't even know what that is but i get moaned at by OH for going online too much in his company :blush:
> 
> Wuhoo finally finished work, will hopefully check in a bit later - takes an hour to get home :wacko:Click to expand...

It's basically like the Sims (which I was already addicted to), but integrated into Facebook. It's addicting haha - you've been warned!! :haha:


----------



## skweek35

I used to be addicted to the Zynga games - but had to give it up as it was taking too much time and work got really busy too!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Morning ladies,
How is everyone doing? I am all dressed and getting ready to go get my last paycheck from Safeway. Got my interview with Sears today for a cashier position. I hope things start to workout


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> Morning ladies,
> How is everyone doing? I am all dressed and getting ready to go get my last paycheck from Safeway. Got my interview with Sears today for a cashier position. I hope things start to workout

Good luck with everything today Lacey!! :)

I'm well, just having a super boring day at work!


----------



## skweek35

No need to worry ladies - the weekend is here!!! 
Time to relax and BD!!!!!


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> No need to worry ladies - the weekend is here!!!
> Time to relax and BD!!!!!

Exactly!! :) Even though we're almost all in our TWW now... no better way to take our minds off of that than :sex:!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well ladies I will be back soon. need to go get this crap done


----------



## Zaney

hiya all....im so gonna try and get online when im away hahai should be able some times during the week......

and decided im going to take some s.towels with me just incase :cry: i feel like af is gonna get me when least expected..... :growlmad:

but will see :) :haha:


----------



## Gregsprincess

Oh I never understood or played sims, I'll try have a look don't get on fb on laptop often only on phone tho. I'm addicted to bejewelled. Just at the bar now so nice to relax with an exciting diet coke lol


----------



## JBear85

Zaney said:


> hiya all....im so gonna try and get online when im away hahai should be able some times during the week......
> 
> and decided im going to take some s.towels with me just incase :cry: i feel like af is gonna get me when least expected..... :growlmad:
> 
> but will see :) :haha:

Zara don't say that!! Positive, positive, positive!! :haha:


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> No need to worry ladies - the weekend is here!!!
> Time to relax and BD!!!!!
> 
> Exactly!! :) Even though we're almost all in our TWW now... no better way to take our minds off of that than :sex:!Click to expand...

no better way to spend a weekend than in bed with OH!!! 
cant think of a better way to keep my mind off 2WW!!! 
:hugs::sex::spermy::headspin::bfp:!!!


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> hiya all....im so gonna try and get online when im away hahai should be able some times during the week......
> 
> and decided im going to take some s.towels with me just incase :cry: i feel like af is gonna get me when least expected..... :growlmad:
> 
> but will see :) :haha:
> 
> Zara don't say that!! Positive, positive, positive!! :haha:Click to expand...

I agree - leave those silly things at home - you wont need them!!! 
Think positive, be positive!!!


----------



## Zaney

oooh im positive......but the stabbin is still there on and off lasts about 3 seconds then stops for few seconds then starts its like pulsating hahahaahah.....

but id rather have them just in case...last thing i need is for af to come at wrong times it dont normally for me luckily but least i know i got em.

the earliest i will be back is 29th....depending on how i feel i may stay throught the week after...undecided yet....probs 29th but will also see how that goes also lmao x


----------



## skweek35

Zara - your girls lucky then - only back on the 5th?? 
I need to be back at school on 1st but kids only start on 5th


----------



## Zaney

ok....ill leave em at home as i do feel hopeful....and if....big if af shows...then ill make hubby run 2 the shop hahahaha.....


----------



## Zaney

mine go back on 6th as monday is a teachers training......lmao they just ad 6 weeks off dont see why they couldnt do it then lol x


----------



## skweek35

hey - we need our holidays!!! but why they cant take that monday another time during the year - I dont know! we only have the thursday and friday as baker days


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> hey - we need our holidays!!! but why they cant take that monday another time during the year - I dont know! we only have the thursday and friday as baker days


hahahahaha sorry hun didnt mean it like that i just think....they could do it another time but then again means extra lay in for me xx


----------



## Zaney

what do they do for teachers training anyway? cos there r several through out the year.....when i was younger i thought it was just so they can just have good chin wag really hehehehe ;) xxx


----------



## skweek35

ja as I said they could have added that day to the start or end of another term!! 

I do need to start sorting out some school stuff next week!! have a long to-do-list!! 
uuurgggghhhh


----------



## Zaney

what ages do you teach hun? and what subject or do u teach all? x


----------



## skweek35

Zaney said:


> what do they do for teachers training anyway? cos there r several through out the year.....when i was younger i thought it was just so they can just have good chin wag really hehehehe ;) xxx

We look at all sorts of things - behaviour management, literacy or maths related things like new resources or ways in engaging the kids esp boys into learning. At our school we also have a lot of EAL(English as an Additional Language) things to do too. 
We also look at planning, assessing and marking


----------



## skweek35

I have Year 4's - so 8 turning 9 years old 
I just love teaching this age group. 

OH is home will be off for a bit 
chat later


----------



## Zaney

ok, and 2 of my girls are r just bit older than that....and think u do a great job :) xx


----------



## Gregsprincess

I was thinking I should be a teacher cos they get great holidays lol, in Cyprus they are off for 3 months over summer.

Ooo got home and have horrible af type cramps and achy legs :-( hope she not coming early


----------



## pip squeek

Hey girls sorry not been on much again.

My lo fell off the bed and cut all his head open so we had to take him to the hospital gos I feel so guilty I turned for 2 seconds and he dived off the bed. Poor little man he is fast asleep now.

Welcome gregsprincess. Is that a usual af sign for you?


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> Hey girls sorry not been on much again.
> 
> My lo fell off the bed and cut all his head open so we had to take him to the hospital gos I feel so guilty I turned for 2 seconds and he dived off the bed. Poor little man he is fast asleep now.
> 
> Welcome gregsprincess. Is that a usual af sign for you?

Aww poor thing! :( Did he need stitches?


----------



## pip squeek

Just glue thankfully. I felt like a terrible mum. Glad he is okay tho that's the main thing


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> Just glue thankfully. I felt like a terrible mum. Glad he is okay tho that's the main thing

Oh don't feel guilty! I know it's hard, but little ones get hurt ALL the time - it's like it's their job! :haha:


----------



## pip squeek

Yup your rite sure he will get in to worse states bless him


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies I am back for a little bit...gotta get ready soon for my interview and then off i go


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey ladies I am back for a little bit...gotta get ready soon for my interview and then off i go

Are you all set to rock your interview?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

yeah I think so. I just hope this time they are more prepared. last interview I had the guy had no idea I was coming.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

What is everyone up too?


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello ladies, just woke up. Sorry didn't meant to disappear on you but I was dying to get one. Hope everyone is doing well - Ima read what I missed 9 pages not much today.


----------



## FragileDoll

Gregsprincess said:


> Im susy
> 
> ana how do i give you the code for the ticker?
> 
> Carla - crazy is fine with me im a bit like that myself i think its the ttc that does it...my oh looks at me very strange sometimes. I am due the witch on 25th Aug so should be testing before 31st (if i can wait that long :blush:)
> 
> Would be a good time for BFP as its my birthday 2nd September but if not then at least i can relax and party a little so thinking positive about both situations :happydance:

Hello Suzy,

Sending tons of baby dust your way for that birthday :bfp:.


----------



## FragileDoll

Gregsprincess said:


> Oh i could really do with a nap too but still at work until 6pm :-(
> 
> Ive had stuffy nose last few days and sore throat put it down to the hot dry air here - it almost makes me miss UK lol
> 
> I was just reading through the whole thread on my lunch to "catch up" and saw the way to post it
> 
> OK this is the brackets changed
> 
> <url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com><img>https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1311742800z0z29z15.png</img></url>

Suzy, your ticker has been updated on the front page! and you've been added on the member's list too. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Welcome Suzy!!!! I am Tiff- I am normally around a lot here but have a busy weekend going on!!! Glad you joined us :D

So you're busy the whole weekend hun?


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> morning ladies
> this weekend is a busy one for me my dads 60th birthday party at my sisters house and I'm helping her with the food. hoping to chat with you ladies later today after work.
> my ticker says that I still have 6 days to ov but I think its wrong I had a 31 day cycle last month so I started bd'ing this week just to make sure I don't miss anything. anyway off to work talk to yas later

Sandy, get down to BDing NOW! Have tons of :sex: this whole weekend and on the Ov day and one day after Ov.


----------



## FragileDoll

JBear85 said:


> Morning ladies!! Just got into the office - how is everyone today?

I'm good hun - how have you been?


----------



## FragileDoll

Gregsprincess said:


> I have just spent a couple of hours trying to catch up on this thread and i actually have square eyes now lol!! Am also quite behind on my work as well just hope that Monday i will be really motivated....
> 
> Andrea - i really don't blame you for not liking morning sickness, its the 1 thing i am actually dreading as i have a serious phobia about being sick :-(
> 
> Tiff - hi thanks for the welcome
> 
> AFM now ive read so much about everyone else i feel i should tell you all a bit about me
> 
> Im 30 (31 two weeks today  ) my OH is 29. We are both from the UK originally and met while in Cyprus. I moved here in August 2009 on my own, didn't know anyone here at all and started this job.
> In the March i met my OH's ex gf, she lived on the same complex as me, was from UK so invited me to go out with them all, which is how i met my OH :blush:. Went out few times with them and she would constantly be moaning at him. Me and him got on like a house on fire and would sit and chat a lot - perhaps she picked up on this.
> Anyway long story short she avoided me for a while so didn't see him, then she went back for trip to UK and told me that she didn't want to be with him and would prob stay in UK. I text him while she was away as i needed info on something, we went out, had a meal, few drinks and basically been together since :happydance:
> 
> It all seems to have happened really quick as we've only been together just over a year but he is pretty much like my soul mate :flower: we got engaged this year. I didn't want children at all but he really, really has for i don't know how long. When we first got together i told him all this but the more we were together the more it seemed right so that's where we are now ttc#1. We are hoping to get married probably next October, suppose that depends on the TTC though!! :dohh:
> 
> Phew that's an essay and a half............:shock::sleep:

It was lovely to read that essay. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Pnutsprincess said:


> Morning ladies,
> How is everyone doing? I am all dressed and getting ready to go get my last paycheck from Safeway. Got my interview with Sears today for a cashier position. I hope things start to workout

Doing great, Lacey. How was your interview? wasn't it supposed to be today?


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> Hey girls sorry not been on much again.
> 
> My lo fell off the bed and cut all his head open so we had to take him to the hospital gos I feel so guilty I turned for 2 seconds and he dived off the bed. Poor little man he is fast asleep now.
> 
> Welcome gregsprincess. Is that a usual af sign for you?

Aww poor thing. :( Hope he is okay now! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

interview is today. got to start getting ready in a bit


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> I am NOT liking this... morning sickness did not start until week 9 or 10 with #1!! I was hoping to put it off.... but I am not going to complain if I have any symptoms that somewhat resemble normal!

Aww so finally you hit there! Enjoy! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

jmandrews said:


> here is my BBcode for my ticker.... sorry i never gave it to you :)
> 
> (url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com)(mg)https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312952400z6z32z16.png(/img)(/url)
> 
> not sure if i did this right but i replaced all the [] with ()

Hun, your ticker is not working. Replace () with <> and yeah your name again? I forgot sorry for being dumb - it's not my mistake I didn't sleep for 2 days. :blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

Good luck, Lacey! :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Thank you, Im going to go shower now. Be back soon ladies


----------



## FragileDoll

Talk to ya later, hun. :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Im back for about 15minutes and then off I go to my interview. what is new with everyone? It seems real quiet today


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well off to my interview I go. be back later ladies


----------



## pip squeek

FragileDoll said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls sorry not been on much again.
> 
> My lo fell off the bed and cut all his head open so we had to take him to the hospital gos I feel so guilty I turned for 2 seconds and he dived off the bed. Poor little man he is fast asleep now.
> 
> Welcome gregsprincess. Is that a usual af sign for you?
> 
> Aww poor thing. :( Hope he is okay now! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Aww thank you. He seems okay now


----------



## pip squeek

Oh it's very quite on hear tonight.

Gosh this month seems to be going slow roll on test day Im so impatient lol


----------



## pip squeek

Oh good luck hope your interview goes okay


----------



## FragileDoll

Good luck, Lacey.


----------



## FragileDoll

Sammi, yes it's so quite in here today. Wondering where are all the ladies.


----------



## FragileDoll

And so agree with you there - this month is moving so slow. I do not think I would be able to survive this TWW if this quiteness doesn't break!


----------



## pip squeek

I know where is everyone.

Oh no you need to I'm still hear. And I need you. 

Well I'm confused I think I may have already ovulated or I'm due to today or tomorrow, I have all the usual signs. So I am early but I have bedded so covered all my days so far


----------



## pip squeek

I'm feel very relaxed about it all this month iv not changed anything just continued as if it's a normal month.

Relaxing with 1 glass of wine tonight I need it after the day iv had lol


----------



## pip squeek

I'm feel very relaxed about it all this month iv not changed anything just continued as if it's a normal month.

Relaxing with 1 glass of wine tonight I need it after the day iv had lol


----------



## pip squeek

Stupid phone it's posted twice


----------



## skweek35

Hey, I'm back!! 
Sorry I was away so long,just got busy 

How you doing?


----------



## pip squeek

Hey I'm good thanks just having a glass of wine (which I prob shouldn't be doing when ttc) and watching a bit of tv.

How are you?


----------



## skweek35

I'm also watching tellie - :shhh: I'm watching Big Brother. :shhh: 
I'm meant to be going to a 50th bday party tomorrow night - not sure I will beable to resist at least 1 glass of something. But will see what excuse I can come up with


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well I dont think im getting a job at sears at all. The lady just did not seem interested in hiring me. I wont know if I go for the final interview until late next week or early the week after


----------



## skweek35

oh no Pnut!!! that is such a long wait!!! 
no need to worry we will help to distract you!!! 
:hugs: :hug:


----------



## pip squeek

Oh no I can't stand jedwood they really annoy me plus my dh won't let me watch it ha ha.

Oh I'd have 1 surly that won't hurt but it is personal choice. I mean I
Just want to be relaxed about it this month and plus I needed a glass to calm me down ha ha


----------



## pip squeek

Pnutsprincess said:


> Well I dont think im getting a job at sears at all. The lady just did not seem interested in hiring me. I wont know if I go for the final interview until late next week or early the week after

Stay positive you could still get it


----------



## skweek35

ja Jedward are just sooo annoying esp in their Tigger coats and Panda shoes!!!! they look rediculous!!!! 

I will most likely have just 1 glass.


----------



## skweek35

Can I ask you ladies to please check which one of these links work please. 

My Ovulation Chart 

or 

My Ovulation Chart
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/362221/ttc.png 

Or do they both work? 
TA


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> Stupid phone it's posted twice


Doesn't matter, hun. :hugs:


----------



## pip squeek

Oh and their hair what the hek is going on with that lol 

I will be watching x factor tomorrow tho


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> Hey, I'm back!!
> Sorry I was away so long,just got busy
> 
> How you doing?

Hi, Carla. I'm good - what have you been busy with?


----------



## pip squeek

Oh and their hair what the hek is going on with that lol 

I will be watching x factor tomorrow tho


----------



## FragileDoll

Pnutsprincess said:


> Well I dont think im getting a job at sears at all. The lady just did not seem interested in hiring me. I wont know if I go for the final interview until late next week or early the week after

Lacey, why not apply somewhere else while you wait for a call from em in the mean time? Just saying.


----------



## FragileDoll

Sammi, you are due Ov within 6 days. I guess you should get down BDing starting today or tomorrow and BD everyother day for the next 5 days to cover your fertile window.


----------



## pip squeek

They both work for me


----------



## FragileDoll

Carla - both the links are working fine for me!


----------



## skweek35

Oh hell yes - Love watching X Factor!!!! 
Will have to wait till Sunday to watch it if I go to the party. 
The girl from 'The Only Way Is Essex' is such an air head!!!! she thinks an MP owns the houses of commons!!! HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH :haha:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I have been trying to stay positive, but I feel like I have so much pressure on me because my OH doesnt want to go to ranger school if I dont have a job because most of his paycheck goes to his exwife for the kids and we struglle making bills and he dont want me to go through that by myself while he is gone


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm back!!
> Sorry I was away so long,just got busy
> 
> How you doing?
> 
> Hi, Carla. I'm good - what have you been busy with?Click to expand...

Well OH came home and had to make dinner then Oh wouldnt you like to know. hehe 

OH came home rather randy for some strange reason. 
hehe


----------



## pip squeek

Oh yeah I'm bedding for at least the next week every other day surely that will cover me. Dh aint complaining


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> Carla - both the links are working fine for me!

Thanks hun!!! 

Do you see my BDing info on that?? 

What do you think my chances are this month??


----------



## FragileDoll

Sammi, I see your in your ticker that you are in your fertile period so I guess the symptoms you are having are right. You are 5 days away for your Ov - so start BDing from tonight and everyday till the next 5 days. :hugs: 

:dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Carla will just go through your chart and let ya know. :hugs:


----------



## pip squeek

skweek35 said:


> Oh hell yes - Love watching X Factor!!!!
> Will have to wait till Sunday to watch it if I go to the party.
> The girl from 'The Only Way Is Essex' is such an air head!!!! she thinks an MP owns the houses of commons!!! HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH :haha:

Oh I'm so sad I went to the Manchester and Liverpool auditions I love it.

Lol bless her she she is so funny and dumb hahahahaha


----------



## skweek35

oh my - any good ones to watch out for??


----------



## FragileDoll

Lacey, you are too in your fertile period and 5 days away from Ov - start BDing from tonight you too. :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Carla your chances are good. Sending tons and tons of baby dust your way. :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

BTW - how do you do charting? it confuses the hell outta me. I tried doing my own once! :shock:


----------



## pip squeek

Oh yeah I will be bedding everyday or at least every other day.


----------



## pip squeek

skweek35 said:


> oh my - any good ones to watch out for??

Oh yeah there were some great singers can't remember their names tho. There were also some very funny ones who tells them there good is beyond me lol


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> BTW - how do you do charting? it confuses the hell outta me. I tried doing my own once! :shock:

Its actually really easy and cheap!! 

First you will need to get a bbt thermometer - it goes to 2 decimal points, 36.64'C - normal thermo's only give 1 decimal point 36.6'C 

Then start taking your temp at the same time every day - they do recommend taking temps after at least 3 hours solid sleep. You can take your temp where ever you want. I usually put my thermo up - as close to my cervix as possible, but can take temp under your arm or under tongue. 
I take my temp at around 8am every morning.


----------



## pip squeek

Oh iv never charted I find it stresses me even more about ttc. Poise I have a terrible memory and would forget to do my temp haha


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I have been applying everywhere


----------



## FragileDoll

So is it necessary to get a BBT thermo for temps or can we use the normal thermo that we use for fevers? 

And we can check the temp anytime of the day or is it recommended to check right after you wake up?


----------



## FragileDoll

Lacey, I feel your pain. I have been applying everywhere but not getting any response. Sucks a lifetime!


----------



## skweek35

I am learning so much about my body by temping. I never realised that by cervix temp increases after OV.


----------



## FragileDoll

I never did charting, temps or used OPKs. :blush:


----------



## pip squeek

I don't know anything about temping


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> So is it necessary to get a BBT thermo for temps or can we use the normal thermo that we use for fevers?
> 
> And we can check the temp anytime of the day or is it recommended to check right after you wake up?

You will have to check if your thermo gives 2 decimals places. If it does then yes you can use it. if not then no cant use. 

The do recommend that you take your temp at the same time every day. as soon as poss after waking. During term time I usually temp at 6:30am as that is when I wake up. Over weekends I just wake up at 6:30ish take temp and go back to sleep. 
but I dont see why you cant take temp at like 12pm everyday. 
I am no expert though 
will see if I can find more info for you


----------



## skweek35

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basal_body_temperature


----------



## skweek35

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/preconception/suspectingaproblem/howtochartyourtemp/


----------



## skweek35

Last one for now - 

https://www.askbaby.com/charting-your-bbt.htm 

there we go. lots for you girls to read up on 

at least I am not tempting you all with pizza talk again!!! 
haha


----------



## FragileDoll

Are BBT thermo different from the normal ones? I don't have a BBT thermo but do have the normal one wish I could use that one. Teehee.


----------



## FragileDoll

Thank you for the info, Carla.


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh I had pizza for tea tonight lol


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> Thank you for the info, Carla.

pleasure hun!! 
anytime


----------



## pip squeek

Rite ladies I'm going to call it a night I'm so tired. 

I shall speak to you in the morning hope you all sleep well


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Im going to update my journal be back soon


----------



## skweek35

pip squeek said:


> Rite ladies I'm going to call it a night I'm so tired.
> 
> I shall speak to you in the morning hope you all sleep well

Night night sammi!! sweet dreams


----------



## FragileDoll

Night, Sammi. Sleep well, hun. :hugs:


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi Ladies!

I didn't find you on the other thread so thought I'd touch base with you all here. My mom had surgery for colon cancer yesterday. Had a hysterectomy, removed a part of her bladder, and removed her sigmoid colon. She came out with flying colors and will have to have chemo once she recovers. Thank you so much for your thoughts. I miss you gals. 

On a NTNB note, DH and I are still keeping our fingers crossed for this month. According to a ClearBlue OV test I had left over I ov'd on our 3rd wedding anniversary (tuesday) so we DD that night and Wed night ... SO HOPING!!!!

How has everyone been?


----------



## skweek35

Hi Greer, Happy anniversary!!! 

So glad to hear you mom is did so well in the surgery. 

I see you OVed at about the same time as many of us. We are all planning on testing on 30/31 August - when af doesnt show up!! Feel free to join us. 


I have been suffering with a really bad cold, but starting to feel better!! 
Now to just enjoy the last week of my holiday! Back to the grind stone the week after


----------



## FragileDoll

FitzBaby said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I didn't find you on the other thread so thought I'd touch base with you all here. My mom had surgery for colon cancer yesterday. Had a hysterectomy, removed a part of her bladder, and removed her sigmoid colon. She came out with flying colors and will have to have chemo once she recovers. Thank you so much for your thoughts. I miss you gals.
> 
> On a NTNB note, DH and I are still keeping our fingers crossed for this month. According to a ClearBlue OV test I had left over I ov'd on our 3rd wedding anniversary (tuesday) so we DD that night and Wed night ... SO HOPING!!!!
> 
> How has everyone been?

Greerrrrrrrrrrrrr, so happy to see you back!! :hugs: 

So glad that surgery went well and hope your mom recovers soon - praying for her good health. 

I Ov on Tuesday too - fingers crossed for you!! :dust:

So will you be on from now on or won't be for a few days yet again?


----------



## FragileDoll

Carla, feel better hun. :hugs: 

What are you doing apart from BnB?


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> Carla, feel better hun. :hugs:
> 
> What are you doing apart from BnB?

I'm really multitasking tonight 
watching tellie and chatting to my sister in law


----------



## skweek35

ok ladies - think its time for me to get some shut eye!! 
till tomorrow then. 

Sleep well - esp you Ana hehe 
sweet dreams all!! and enjoy BDing!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Good night, Carla. Sleep well. :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

FragileDoll said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> here is my BBcode for my ticker.... sorry i never gave it to you :)
> 
> (url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com)(mg)https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312952400z6z32z16.png(/img)(/url)
> 
> not sure if i did this right but i replaced all the [] with ()
> 
> Hun, your ticker is not working. Replace () with <> and yeah your name again? I forgot sorry for being dumb - it's not my mistake I didn't sleep for 2 days. :blush:Click to expand...

aw its ok! my names Janene :) sorry i am trying to figure my ticker.out let me know if this works

<url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com><img]https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312952400z6z32z16.png</img></url>


----------



## jmandrews

I might be a little MIA this weekend. I have lots planned :) but i will catch back up with you all on sunday! good luck ill be thinking about you ladies


----------



## FragileDoll

Worked, Janene. Updated your ticker on the front page!


----------



## FragileDoll

Have a great weekend, hun. Hope to talk soon! :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

*Our TTC Stats: *

11 ladies waiting to test!

4 waiting to Ov next week!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## JBear85

FitzBaby said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I didn't find you on the other thread so thought I'd touch base with you all here. My mom had surgery for colon cancer yesterday. Had a hysterectomy, removed a part of her bladder, and removed her sigmoid colon. She came out with flying colors and will have to have chemo once she recovers. Thank you so much for your thoughts. I miss you gals.
> 
> On a NTNB note, DH and I are still keeping our fingers crossed for this month. According to a ClearBlue OV test I had left over I ov'd on our 3rd wedding anniversary (tuesday) so we DD that night and Wed night ... SO HOPING!!!!
> 
> How has everyone been?

Hi Greer!! So good to hear from you!

That's great news about your mother's surgery -- we'll all continue to pray for her during her recovery and chemo.

FX that this month could still work out for you! :dust:


----------



## JBear85

Just popping in to tell you about the strange and vivid dream I just had while napping!

The only part I can remember is that for some reason I didn't know I was pregnant until I was already far enough along that they could tell the sex of the baby, and I remember so clearly calling DB on the phone for some reason (obviously he would BE there IRL), and telling him the news. 

I woke up and thought hmm.... well that sucks! Haha just a dream, no baby boy growing in my tum! :(


----------



## FitzBaby

FragileDoll said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I didn't find you on the other thread so thought I'd touch base with you all here. My mom had surgery for colon cancer yesterday. Had a hysterectomy, removed a part of her bladder, and removed her sigmoid colon. She came out with flying colors and will have to have chemo once she recovers. Thank you so much for your thoughts. I miss you gals.
> 
> On a NTNB note, DH and I are still keeping our fingers crossed for this month. According to a ClearBlue OV test I had left over I ov'd on our 3rd wedding anniversary (tuesday) so we DD that night and Wed night ... SO HOPING!!!!
> 
> How has everyone been?
> 
> Greerrrrrrrrrrrrr, so happy to see you back!! :hugs:
> 
> So glad that surgery went well and hope your mom recovers soon - praying for her good health.
> 
> I Ov on Tuesday too - fingers crossed for you!! :dust:
> 
> So will you be on from now on or won't be for a few days yet again?Click to expand...


Thinking I still won't be able to be on daily. Mom will be in the hosptial for at least a week and then she is moving in to our house for her post recovery. But I will be back on the NTNP train ... HOORAY. I would SO love to give my mom that kind of news. Thank you so much for your kind words!


----------



## FitzBaby

skweek35 said:


> Hi Greer, Happy anniversary!!!
> 
> So glad to hear you mom is did so well in the surgery.
> 
> I see you OVed at about the same time as many of us. We are all planning on testing on 30/31 August - when af doesnt show up!! Feel free to join us.
> 
> 
> I have been suffering with a really bad cold, but starting to feel better!!
> Now to just enjoy the last week of my holiday! Back to the grind stone the week after

AHHHHH. HOORAY!!! I am totally going to test with you all if I don't break down and do it before then ... ha!

DH and I are feeling really good about this month even though we weren't tracking (we didn't really do that anyway).

I did do some OV tests. Has anyone had lots of success with these? I had two brands. One was Target's brand and even last month I never really got a clear "darker" line. Obviously didn't this month on that brand. But got a VERY dark line Tuesday night on Clear Blue OV test. What do you all recommend in terms of tests?


----------



## FragileDoll

JBear85 said:


> Just popping in to tell you about the strange and vivid dream I just had while napping!
> 
> The only part I can remember is that for some reason I didn't know I was pregnant until I was already far enough along that they could tell the sex of the baby, and I remember so clearly calling DB on the phone for some reason (obviously he would BE there IRL), and telling him the news.
> 
> I woke up and thought hmm.... well that sucks! Haha just a dream, no baby boy growing in my tum! :(

Ah hah, Jen. Those dreams are a good sign whilst waiting to test. I have seen women reporting pregnancy or BFP dreams in their TWW and ending up being pregnant. But on the other note, I had those pregnancy dreams, buying prenatal at the store with DH and receiving a positive pregnancy report the whole last cycle in the TWW and I was down that month. :dohh:


----------



## FragileDoll

FitzBaby said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I didn't find you on the other thread so thought I'd touch base with you all here. My mom had surgery for colon cancer yesterday. Had a hysterectomy, removed a part of her bladder, and removed her sigmoid colon. She came out with flying colors and will have to have chemo once she recovers. Thank you so much for your thoughts. I miss you gals.
> 
> On a NTNB note, DH and I are still keeping our fingers crossed for this month. According to a ClearBlue OV test I had left over I ov'd on our 3rd wedding anniversary (tuesday) so we DD that night and Wed night ... SO HOPING!!!!
> 
> How has everyone been?
> 
> Greerrrrrrrrrrrrr, so happy to see you back!! :hugs:
> 
> So glad that surgery went well and hope your mom recovers soon - praying for her good health.
> 
> I Ov on Tuesday too - fingers crossed for you!! :dust:
> 
> So will you be on from now on or won't be for a few days yet again?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thinking I still won't be able to be on daily. Mom will be in the hosptial for at least a week and then she is moving in to our house for her post recovery. But I will be back on the NTNP train ... HOORAY. I would SO love to give my mom that kind of news. Thank you so much for your kind words!Click to expand...

That would be great - hope you get your :bfp: this cycle! :dust:


----------



## Zaney

just thought id pop in b4 bed to say im gonna miss ya all over the 2ww....but the 1s on my facebook i may post on it or something....if i get funny things going on i will put something like a hint...or message on 1 of ya walls lmao...just so no1 else gets it what i mean....
af cramps atm tho....sort of belly feeling like it but not as bad as af haha xxx


----------



## emilyanne

*Only on for a little while but thought Id just pop on and say hi to all you ladies  How is everyone today?

as for me... Ive just started spotting.... Extreamly light though....  

I have to be up major early tomorrow as DB has his kids.... so I have to be out of the house from 9-4..... I get to be there for the last 3 hours now! YEAH!!!  I cant wait till the end of next month so we can go back to court so I can be there for the whole time he has his kids! lol *


----------



## Zaney

emilyanne said:


> *Only on for a little while but thought Id just pop on and say hi to all you ladies  How is everyone today?
> 
> as for me... Ive just started spotting.... Extreamly light though....
> 
> I have to be up major early tomorrow as DB has his kids.... so I have to be out of the house from 9-4..... I get to be there for the last 3 hours now! YEAH!!!  I cant wait till the end of next month so we can go back to court so I can be there for the whole time he has his kids! lol *

fingers crossed its the spotting ya want!!!! :) id be testing hahaa.....i only had spotting with 1 out of 3 of my girls and i spotted for 4 months....i only found out after what spotting was...it was like normal flow but not lol...thought it was af for 5 months :haha:


----------



## emilyanne

Zaney said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Only on for a little while but thought Id just pop on and say hi to all you ladies  How is everyone today?
> 
> as for me... Ive just started spotting.... Extreamly light though....
> 
> I have to be up major early tomorrow as DB has his kids.... so I have to be out of the house from 9-4..... I get to be there for the last 3 hours now! YEAH!!!  I cant wait till the end of next month so we can go back to court so I can be there for the whole time he has his kids! lol *
> 
> fingers crossed its the spotting ya want!!!! :) id be testing hahaa.....i only had spotting with 1 out of 3 of my girls and i spotted for 4 months....i only found out after what spotting was...it was like normal flow but not lol...thought it was af for 5 months :haha:Click to expand...

lol, Im thinking I might grab a cheap test tomorrow but not sure yet.... Im thinking its just AF playing tricks with me lol it would only be about 4 day early.... :shrug:


----------



## Zaney

well its possible to be early but with some of the symptoms u have been having it could be a good thing....hope it is :) and i wont see result so if any1 gets a bfp...plz pvt message me on fb hahaha xx


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> just thought id pop in b4 bed to say im gonna miss ya all over the 2ww....but the 1s on my facebook i may post on it or something....if i get funny things going on i will put something like a hint...or message on 1 of ya walls lmao...just so no1 else gets it what i mean....
> af cramps atm tho....sort of belly feeling like it but not as bad as af haha xxx

So your leaving for your trip tomorrow, Zara we will miss you lots! Have lots of fun. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> *Only on for a little while but thought Id just pop on and say hi to all you ladies  How is everyone today?
> 
> as for me... Ive just started spotting.... Extreamly light though....
> 
> I have to be up major early tomorrow as DB has his kids.... so I have to be out of the house from 9-4..... I get to be there for the last 3 hours now! YEAH!!!  I cant wait till the end of next month so we can go back to court so I can be there for the whole time he has his kids! lol *

Looks good, hun. Hope you get your :bfp: Let us know!


----------



## Zaney

thanx hun i will try.......

i cant help it but that pulling i had on left has sort of died down a little and now its right side that is doing it....and i just streched my arm up 2 open window and ouch! it pulled and hurt....dunno what may be causing it :( xxx


----------



## emilyanne

*Thanks ladies  and zaney believe me IF I get a BFP I will be shouting it from the roof tops lol! *:yipee: :haha:


----------



## jmandrews

FitzBaby said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Greer, Happy anniversary!!!
> 
> So glad to hear you mom is did so well in the surgery.
> 
> I see you OVed at about the same time as many of us. We are all planning on testing on 30/31 August - when af doesnt show up!! Feel free to join us.
> 
> 
> I have been suffering with a really bad cold, but starting to feel better!!
> Now to just enjoy the last week of my holiday! Back to the grind stone the week after
> 
> AHHHHH. HOORAY!!! I am totally going to test with you all if I don't break down and do it before then ... ha!
> 
> DH and I are feeling really good about this month even though we weren't tracking (we didn't really do that anyway).
> 
> I did do some OV tests. Has anyone had lots of success with these? I had two brands. One was Target's brand and even last month I never really got a clear "darker" line. Obviously didn't this month on that brand. But got a VERY dark line Tuesday night on Clear Blue OV test. What do you all recommend in terms of tests?Click to expand...

I have only used the Clear Blue digital test for ovulation, and i was able to track mine. it shows a smiley face when ovulating :) we will see how it does this month though


----------



## Zaney

emilyanne said:


> *Thanks ladies  and zaney believe me IF I get a BFP I will be shouting it from the roof tops lol! *:yipee: :haha:

cant wait to see it :) xx


----------



## emilyanne

*Thanks hun  How is everyone tonight? *


----------



## JBear85

Zaney said:


> well its possible to be early but with some of the symptoms u have been having it could be a good thing....hope it is :) and i wont see result so if any1 gets a bfp...plz pvt message me on fb hahaha xx

You'll be back by the 31st though right? Hopefully a lot of us can hold out until then, AF-free!!! :dust:


----------



## JBear85

emilyanne said:


> *Thanks hun  How is everyone tonight? *

Doing well! DB will be home any minute for the weekend, so I'll only be popping on periodically. :)

How are you?


----------



## Zaney

ok.....2 days ago left side hurting pulling blah blah now right....!! then day b4 that boobs felt like they were gonna drop of as that was my words i used to describe it...well the 1 boob anyway...........................
now.....................
my ears r gonna fall off!!! hahaha feels like i stuck cotton bud in each 1 and burst my eardrum......they r sore????? so .....left and right ovary....ears and boob!....the 1 boob haha....i aint even symptom spotting just the things im experiencing right now xx


----------



## emilyanne

*Im ok JBear85  Im looking forward to seeing my DB's kids tomorrow, I bet your so happy to have your DB for the weekend lol  

Zaney, you might just be lucky  I know the feeling though.... Im hoping I am but I think after 2 years of neg's and disapointment I expect its just AF *


----------



## Zaney

JBear85 said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> well its possible to be early but with some of the symptoms u have been having it could be a good thing....hope it is :) and i wont see result so if any1 gets a bfp...plz pvt message me on fb hahaha xx
> 
> You'll be back by the 31st though right? Hopefully a lot of us can hold out until then, AF-free!!! :dust:Click to expand...

probs come back on 29th or 31st :) x


----------



## Zaney

emilyanne said:


> *Im ok JBear85  Im looking forward to seeing my DB's kids tomorrow, I bet your so happy to have your DB for the weekend lol
> 
> Zaney, you might just be lucky  I know the feeling though.... Im hoping I am but I think after 2 years of neg's and disapointment I expect its just AF *

ive had just over a year of bfn......and im never lucky...well i am 2 a point with kids i have but im always having bad luck lol so same a u will never expect no matter if i try not to think about it or do xx


----------



## FragileDoll

jmandrews said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Greer, Happy anniversary!!!
> 
> So glad to hear you mom is did so well in the surgery.
> 
> I see you OVed at about the same time as many of us. We are all planning on testing on 30/31 August - when af doesnt show up!! Feel free to join us.
> 
> 
> I have been suffering with a really bad cold, but starting to feel better!!
> Now to just enjoy the last week of my holiday! Back to the grind stone the week after
> 
> AHHHHH. HOORAY!!! I am totally going to test with you all if I don't break down and do it before then ... ha!
> 
> DH and I are feeling really good about this month even though we weren't tracking (we didn't really do that anyway).
> 
> I did do some OV tests. Has anyone had lots of success with these? I had two brands. One was Target's brand and even last month I never really got a clear "darker" line. Obviously didn't this month on that brand. But got a VERY dark line Tuesday night on Clear Blue OV test. What do you all recommend in terms of tests?Click to expand...
> 
> I have only used the Clear Blue digital test for ovulation, and i was able to track mine. it shows a smiley face when ovulating :) we will see how it does this month thoughClick to expand...

I never used OPKs - how much is that digi one?


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> *Thanks hun  How is everyone tonight? *

I'm good hun, what's new at your end?


----------



## FragileDoll

Hi, Jen. How are you?

Zara, not sure about the symptoms. I never symptom spot ya know so can't really tell but hoping you get your BFP this cycle! :dust:


----------



## Zaney

thanx me to i think i better go rest...not feeling to good anyway.....maybe il coming down with something....had it bad enough last cycle when i was ill for 3 weeks with flu!....mo way am i going back there lol ill miss ya all ....and cant wait till i come back catch up and that will speak very soon xxxxxxxxx

and ill be thinking of ya all and fingers will be crossed for u all xx


----------



## emilyanne

Zaney said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Im ok JBear85  Im looking forward to seeing my DB's kids tomorrow, I bet your so happy to have your DB for the weekend lol
> 
> Zaney, you might just be lucky  I know the feeling though.... Im hoping I am but I think after 2 years of neg's and disapointment I expect its just AF *
> 
> ive had just over a year of bfn......and im never lucky...well i am 2 a point with kids i have but im always having bad luck lol so same a u will never expect no matter if i try not to think about it or do xxClick to expand...

*I think it just becomes difficult to not hope... even if BFN keeps showing its ugly face... but I just find it easy to shrug them off now....  I dont think Im ever gonna believe I will get a BFP until Im holding my first born in my arms lol *


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Thanks hun  How is everyone tonight? *
> 
> I'm good hun, what's new at your end?Click to expand...

*Hi hunnie  was just saying I started spotting again...  Im expecting its just AF but think I might be buying a cheap test tomorrow lol  I get to see DB kids tomorrow!  *


----------



## emilyanne

Zaney said:


> thanx me to i think i better go rest...not feeling to good anyway.....maybe il coming down with something....had it bad enough last cycle when i was ill for 3 weeks with flu!....mo way am i going back there lol ill miss ya all ....and cant wait till i come back catch up and that will speak very soon xxxxxxxxx
> 
> and ill be thinking of ya all and fingers will be crossed for u all xx

*Night hunnie  Ill miss you! *


----------



## emilyanne

*Right, Im off for the night ladies  need to get up real early lol hope you all have a great night *


----------



## FragileDoll

Night, Zara. We'll miss you hun. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Good night, Emily. Sleep well. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen, I started playing The Sims just for you and literally loving it. Need a lil help as I'm new to it - how do you get "traits" and build some other relationships? It is telling me that you must have BFFs, ex- boyfriends and blah to do certain actions. hehe


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Jen, I started playing The Sims just for you and literally loving it. Need a lil help as I'm new to it - how do you get "traits" and build some other relationships? It is telling me that you must have BFFs, ex- boyfriends and blah to do certain actions. hehe

You earn traits by doing certain tasks, Luke repairing things, playing guitar, writing on the computer, etc. You'll have to invite friends and visit them to get more "neighbours" and make more friends. It's addicting, huh? :haha:


----------



## JBear85

Good night Emily and Zara!! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Oooh yay Sims!! I started a new game, I have versions of me and DH and my Sim is already knocked up. :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

I know the cheat codes so let me know if you want to learn any :thumbup:


----------



## FragileDoll

hakunamatata said:


> I know the cheat codes so let me know if you want to learn any :thumbup:

LET ME KNOWWWWWWWWW!! I'm new to this game and kinda suck but I'm just lovin' it.


----------



## FragileDoll

JBear85 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Jen, I started playing The Sims just for you and literally loving it. Need a lil help as I'm new to it - how do you get "traits" and build some other relationships? It is telling me that you must have BFFs, ex- boyfriends and blah to do certain actions. hehe
> 
> You earn traits by doing certain tasks, Luke repairing things, playing guitar, writing on the computer, etc. You'll have to invite friends and visit them to get more "neighbours" and make more friends. It's addicting, huh? :haha:Click to expand...

Yes - it is! How do I move items in there? I placed some things wrongly and I need to move em over but can't seem to figure out how.


----------



## hakunamatata

Codes

My favorite is "motherlode". I make my Sims super rich so they can buy really nice houses.

You hold down shift and control at the same time, and then hold down the letter c. There will be a command screen that pops up, and you just type in motherlode, then hit enter, then you get 50,000 simoleons. I do it over and over til I'm a millionaire.


----------



## hakunamatata

haha there is a code called "babyboom" that I haven't ever tried, and it adds a baby or toddler to the house automatically! If only it were that easy in real life :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Bahaha - lemme try! Don't go anywhere!


----------



## FragileDoll

Console window won't come for me. What am I doing wrong? I have Vista.


----------



## JBear85

hakunamatata said:


> Oooh yay Sims!! I started a new game, I have versions of me and DH and my Sim is already knocked up. :haha:

It's the Sims Social pm Facebook! So fun :)


----------



## JBear85

The cheat codes are for the PC version - sorry Ana! :(


----------



## FragileDoll

Snap! :(


----------



## FragileDoll

Is there anyway to download it for free on your PC, Jen? Kristin, told you can buy it but I do not like the buying idea. 

Btw - how much is it if you buy the game, Kristin?


----------



## FragileDoll

Kristin, look what I found - suits you!

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/1183640f10q3vdx5b.gif 

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/Ana_Khowaja/1183640f10q3vdx5b.gif

Add & in the beginning and end for the code.


----------



## hakunamatata

hmmm it's like 39.99 but I think there's a way to download it for free.

Add me on the FB game!


----------



## FragileDoll

Added ya there. Let me know if there's one - I need it on my PC.


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm off to bed ladies! Good night! :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

Ladies!!! Oh how I've missed you all! :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies
How are you doing?


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Ladies!!! Oh how I've missed you all! :hugs:

LIAR! now you showing up. :growlmad: lol jk :hugs: I missed you so much! The thread is dead without you babe.


----------



## FragileDoll

Hi there, Lacey. I'm good - what's up?


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies!!! Oh how I've missed you all! :hugs:
> 
> LIAR! now you showing up. :growlmad: lol jk :hugs: I missed you so much! The thread is dead without you babe.Click to expand...

Hahah nooo no lying from this lady! Last day of sale tomorow ......then class starts Monday. I sure hope to chat again here soon. I check the thread periodically throughout the day but don't say anything as I don't hav time :( 

I can't wait to get bck to you all! I need some crazy talk! :friends:


----------



## JBear85

On a quick DTD break haha... We've missed you Tiff!! Ana, how is The Sims Social?


----------



## Jemma0717

Hahah awesome Jen. Wish I could get sum tonight...doubt it, I'm fricken zonked.


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies!!! Oh how I've missed you all! :hugs:
> 
> LIAR! now you showing up. :growlmad: lol jk :hugs: I missed you so much! The thread is dead without you babe.Click to expand...
> 
> Hahah nooo no lying from this lady! Last day of sale tomorow ......then class starts Monday. I sure hope to chat again here soon. I check the thread periodically throughout the day but don't say anything as I don't hav time :(
> 
> I can't wait to get bck to you all! I need some crazy talk! :friends:Click to expand...

Wow - seems like TWW would be more hectic this time. Zara gone on a trip, Greer away for awhile, Andrea, Carla, Emily busy with other things so they don't hang up much, Sandy changing house. Leaves me, Jen, Kristin and few others.


----------



## FragileDoll

JBear85 said:


> On a quick DTD break haha... We've missed you Tiff!! Ana, how is The Sims Social?

Jen, amazing - just loving it to the bits. Trying to look for some sites where I can download it.


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen, your man is back home?


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Jen, your man is back home?

Yep :) Home for the weekend and I'm making the most of it!! Hav a good night Ana, and everyone else -- I'll check in tomorrow!!


----------



## Jemma0717

jen ur pics on fb made me laugh but I got scared lol ill have to.explain tomorrow


----------



## lian_83

How do I join this team?

New cycle for me, new hope!! :dust:


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> jen ur pics on fb made me laugh but I got scared lol ill have to.explain tomorrow

Hahaha okay!! DB and I were cracking up LOL... :haha: such a great way to end the night!!

Now I'm trying to fall asleep while he anodes beside me... Typical. :p


----------



## FragileDoll

lian_hawaii said:


> How do I join this team?
> 
> New cycle for me, new hope!! :dust:

Welcome, hun. You're already in! What's your name? 

:dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Goodnight, Jen. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

lian_hawaii, your name has been updated on the members list.


----------



## pip squeek

lian_hawaii said:


> How do I join this team?
> 
> New cycle for me, new hope!! :dust:

Welcome

How are you?


----------



## pip squeek

Morning ladies

I better have caught that eggie this month iv never dtd so much lol

How are you all?


----------



## lian_83

pip squeek said:


> lian_hawaii said:
> 
> 
> How do I join this team?
> 
> New cycle for me, new hope!! :dust:
> 
> Welcome
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...

Pip Squeek -- Thanks for the welcome, and also to Fragile Doll whom I just buddied-up with :thumbup:

I surely hope that this will happen to me. I'm TTC using At-home-AI donor friend. Quite insane everytime AF comes and obsessing figuring out where it has gone wrong. Also difficult to be single! :cry:


----------



## Gregsprincess

pip squeek said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> I better have caught that eggie this month iv never dtd so much lol
> 
> How are you all?

Morning 

I'm good. Looking forward to a nice relaxing day at the beach.
:happydance:

I'm not feeling too positive that the eggie was caught but fingers crossed all ur dtd has done it for u!


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> I better have caught that eggie this month iv never dtd so much lol
> 
> How are you all?

Haha - fingers crossed for you babes. :hugs:

I'm good, how are you?


----------



## FragileDoll

lian_hawaii said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lian_hawaii said:
> 
> 
> How do I join this team?
> 
> New cycle for me, new hope!! :dust:
> 
> Welcome
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Pip Squeek -- Thanks for the welcome, and also to Fragile Doll whom I just buddied-up with :thumbup:
> 
> I surely hope that this will happen to me. I'm TTC using At-home-AI donor friend. Quite insane everytime AF comes and obsessing figuring out where it has gone wrong. Also difficult to be single! :cry:Click to expand...

Don't worry hun, we are here for all the support. Fingers crossed for you! We feel the same when the witch gets in here. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Gregsprincess said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> I better have caught that eggie this month iv never dtd so much lol
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Morning
> 
> I'm good. Looking forward to a nice relaxing day at the beach.
> :happydance:
> 
> I'm not feeling too positive that the eggie was caught but fingers crossed all ur dtd has done it for u!Click to expand...

Top Secret - I feel the same. :haha:

Have a great day hun. :dust:


----------



## skweek35

FitzBaby said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Greer, Happy anniversary!!!
> 
> So glad to hear you mom is did so well in the surgery.
> 
> I see you OVed at about the same time as many of us. We are all planning on testing on 30/31 August - when af doesnt show up!! Feel free to join us.
> 
> 
> I have been suffering with a really bad cold, but starting to feel better!!
> Now to just enjoy the last week of my holiday! Back to the grind stone the week after
> 
> AHHHHH. HOORAY!!! I am totally going to test with you all if I don't break down and do it before then ... ha!
> 
> DH and I are feeling really good about this month even though we weren't tracking (we didn't really do that anyway).
> 
> I did do some OV tests. Has anyone had lots of success with these? I had two brands. One was Target's brand and even last month I never really got a clear "darker" line. Obviously didn't this month on that brand. But got a VERY dark line Tuesday night on Clear Blue OV test. What do you all recommend in terms of tests?Click to expand...

I just love my BD digi OPK's!!! cant go wrong well you get a smiley!!!


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in to tell you about the strange and vivid dream I just had while napping!
> 
> The only part I can remember is that for some reason I didn't know I was pregnant until I was already far enough along that they could tell the sex of the baby, and I remember so clearly calling DB on the phone for some reason (obviously he would BE there IRL), and telling him the news.
> 
> I woke up and thought hmm.... well that sucks! Haha just a dream, no baby boy growing in my tum! :(
> 
> Ah hah, Jen. Those dreams are a good sign whilst waiting to test. I have seen women reporting pregnancy or BFP dreams in their TWW and ending up being pregnant. But on the other note, I had those pregnancy dreams, buying prenatal at the store with DH and receiving a positive pregnancy report the whole last cycle in the TWW and I was down that month. :dohh:Click to expand...

In that case my really vivid strange dream that I was going back to SA and was having a leaving party with people live in SA could well be a sign?? Of course at the end I was panicing (in my dream) cause I didnt want to leave because I was going to miss OH and every one was telling me to go back for a bit and see if I liked it!! 

As if I would leave OH here to return to SA for good?? NOT A CHANCE!!!!


----------



## emilyanne

*Just thought Id let you ladies know, my DB's ex decided not to bring the kids to the contact for us today, he got his mother to ring her (we dont have her number...) to find out what was going on.... his ex has decided that we cant see the children because APARENTLY we dont feed them, we curse at them and we hit them (all total lies) We will be calling our solicitor on monday..... So my day hasnt gone very well today..... and I did test today and got another BFN  Today has really turned into something miserable..... *


----------



## skweek35

lian_hawaii said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lian_hawaii said:
> 
> 
> How do I join this team?
> 
> New cycle for me, new hope!! :dust:
> 
> Welcome
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Pip Squeek -- Thanks for the welcome, and also to Fragile Doll whom I just buddied-up with :thumbup:
> 
> I surely hope that this will happen to me. I'm TTC using At-home-AI donor friend. Quite insane everytime AF comes and obsessing figuring out where it has gone wrong. Also difficult to be single! :cry:Click to expand...

Hi and welcome to this thread. 

I so admire what you are doing!! Was just reading the beginning of your journal. 
Good luck and tons of :dust:


----------



## skweek35

emilyanne said:


> *Just thought Id let you ladies know, my DB's ex decided not to bring the kids to the contact for us today, he got his mother to ring her (we dont have her number...) to find out what was going on.... his ex has decided that we cant see the children because APARENTLY we dont feed them, we curse at them and we hit them (all total lies) We will be calling our solicitor on monday..... So my day hasnt gone very well today..... and I did test today and got another BFN  Today has really turned into something miserable..... *

Oh hun!!! she sounds really nasty!!! dont worry about her though - the solicitors and courts will sort her out!! 
Dont count yourself out yet as af hasnt showed up yet 
keep smiling!!


----------



## emilyanne

skweek35 said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Just thought Id let you ladies know, my DB's ex decided not to bring the kids to the contact for us today, he got his mother to ring her (we dont have her number...) to find out what was going on.... his ex has decided that we cant see the children because APARENTLY we dont feed them, we curse at them and we hit them (all total lies) We will be calling our solicitor on monday..... So my day hasnt gone very well today..... and I did test today and got another BFN  Today has really turned into something miserable..... *
> 
> Oh hun!!! she sounds really nasty!!! dont worry about her though - the solicitors and courts will sort her out!!
> Dont count yourself out yet as af hasnt showed up yet
> keep smiling!!Click to expand...

*She really is a right B****! She has been trying to make things so difficult for me and my DB.... We have been in and out of court sooooo many times its just beyond stupid now.... Its just unfair on us and the kids.... there really is no need for her to be like this.... 

Well the spotting I had last night is gone (for now at least) no sign of it at all today , Ive been feeling so sick since I woke up its horrible.... I just keep hoping I get that BFP but I think it might just be hiding from me lol  

Any way think thats about enough self pity for me today.... 

How are today hunnie? *


----------



## skweek35

Hey Em, Those signs are looking really good!!! 
FXed you get your BFP soon then!!! 

I'm still feeling a bit rough! nasty cough now! 
gggrrrr 
but planning on spending the day on the couch doing NOTHING!!!!


----------



## emilyanne

skweek35 said:


> Hey Em, Those signs are looking really good!!!
> FXed you get your BFP soon then!!!
> 
> I'm still feeling a bit rough! nasty cough now!
> gggrrrr
> but planning on spending the day on the couch doing NOTHING!!!!

*I dont blame you hun, Ive been waking up feeling horrible for days now.... I think today is gonna be spent doing nothing... Just relaxing... although I might have to go to the store.... we need dog food lol  may DB will get that for me *


----------



## skweek35

I tried to get OH to go to the store for food - but he just complained that the stores are too busy for him on a saturday morning!!! ggrrr so I had to go. get to sit and do not very much for the rest of the day. 

He is gardening at the mo!!! I am hoping he washes the cars too.


----------



## emilyanne

skweek35 said:


> I tried to get OH to go to the store for food - but he just complained that the stores are too busy for him on a saturday morning!!! ggrrr so I had to go. get to sit and do not very much for the rest of the day.
> 
> He is gardening at the mo!!! I am hoping he washes the cars too.

*If hes anything like my DB thats wishful thinking  I struggle to get help with the washing up *


----------



## skweek35

Oh no!!! we have pink and blue jobs here. 
Pink are mine and blue - he has to do. 
I told him from the start we both work and therefore all the jobs will be shared!!! If I have to come home from work and cook then he can do the dishes!!! therefore dishes are a BLUE job!!! yay Love that!!! 
as I hate washing dishes!!!


----------



## emilyanne

*Ya, I hate washing dishes lol. Well with us we do share the work too, I do the dishes and laundry and he gets to tidy up the rest of the flat.... It was only done like this cause he would NEVER do his turn of washing the dishes and Id get tired of seeing the dirty dishes and wash them myself.... *


----------



## skweek35

he is as bad as I am!! I hate doing them so much - when I stayed on my own I would wash dishes about 1ce a week!! 
Where is everyone else?? 
I know Zara is away and Sammi(?) is helping her mom move. Is Ana sleeping?? I suppose all the US ladies are only just getting up now


----------



## pip squeek

FragileDoll said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> I better have caught that eggie this month iv never dtd so much lol
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Haha - fingers crossed for you babes. :hugs:
> 
> I'm good, how are you?Click to expand...

He he thanks.

I'm good thank you


----------



## skweek35

where is everyone else?? 

MIA??


----------



## emilyanne

*Hey hun sorry just got distracted lol  I dont know where everyone is today....  I might be bad for this but I dont worry about going back to read missed posts any more.... If I do I end up wasting hours and dont get to talk to people....  so I dont look anymore.....*


----------



## skweek35

i might have to do that when i go back to work next month - will only have time to chat occasionally during the week.


----------



## Jemma0717

I'm here reading. Just have a headache and gotta get the sale going. Last day today


----------



## pip squeek

I know it's very quite on hear today


----------



## skweek35

oh no tiff, still busy with garage sale?


----------



## emilyanne

*Oh hi ladies *


----------



## Jemma0717

Yes, still busy with garage sale!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How is everyone doign this morning? My waiting for my OH to get up so we can take the dogs in the mountains for a few. He seems cranky thins morning though


----------



## skweek35

Hey Lacey - starting to feel a bit better now, but still taking things really easy. 
You looked at other poss jobs??


----------



## skweek35

Tiff - you sold much? made some money??


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Yeah, not much is hiring, but I have another app to fill out. so i will be doing that tonight as well


----------



## Pnutsprincess

my tickerr says im in my fertile period, but my test today so No LH surge


----------



## skweek35

good luck with that one then! FXed something comes of that.


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies hows everyone today


----------



## skweek35

morning Sandy -
I'm starting to feel a bit better thanks. how you?


----------



## butterworth

I'm good enjoying my cup a coffee and trying to see if I can catch up on the thread I see alot of pages to read.


----------



## skweek35

Do you know whats happened to Laine?? She hasnt been on here in ages - or I havent seen her on here in ages


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> Do you know whats happened to Laine?? She hasnt been on here in ages - or I havent seen her on here in ages

I'm not sure I have her on my ttc buddies forum that I never look at anymore but I"m pretty sure she is in her tww right now


----------



## butterworth

my ticker says 6 more days and I am fertile. I'm having trouble finding pre seed where I live (canada) not sure if they sell it here. I work at a pharmacy so I tried to see if I could order it and the 2 companys that we use don't carry it so I'm thinking we don't carry it in Canada. anyone know of another brand that is sperm friendly?


----------



## hakunamatata

Pnutsprincess said:


> my tickerr says im in my fertile period, but my test today so No LH surge

Same here, I keep POAS and no positive OPK


----------



## hakunamatata

butterworth said:


> my ticker says 6 more days and I am fertile. I'm having trouble finding pre seed where I live (canada) not sure if they sell it here. I work at a pharmacy so I tried to see if I could order it and the 2 companys that we use don't carry it so I'm thinking we don't carry it in Canada. anyone know of another brand that is sperm friendly?

I would buy it on Amazon!


----------



## butterworth

hakunamatata said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> my ticker says 6 more days and I am fertile. I'm having trouble finding pre seed where I live (canada) not sure if they sell it here. I work at a pharmacy so I tried to see if I could order it and the 2 companys that we use don't carry it so I'm thinking we don't carry it in Canada. anyone know of another brand that is sperm friendly?
> 
> I would buy it on Amazon!Click to expand...

I kinda didn't want to buy online not much of an online shopper I guess I'll just have to get one of my friends to cross the border and get me some in the states.


----------



## skweek35

I think the other one is called conceive plus! see it those companies stock that one


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> I think the other one is called conceive plus! see it those companies stock that one

I thought there was another brand I'll right this down and see if I can order it at work on monday thanks Carla


----------



## skweek35

pleasure Sandy!! anytime!


----------



## hakunamatata

I buy everything online. It's so much easier. Though I did buy my Preseed in the drug store because I had a really good coupon.


----------



## butterworth

I hope I see a bfp the cycle I'm just feeling really good this month. I'm not sure if its been all this painting that I have done in my house I'm done painting now but the last few weeks I've been redecorating my house I bought it last year and was not a big fan of the colours that the old owner used now I feel like the house is ours and I'm ready to fill it with babies. its not a big house but it mine


----------



## hakunamatata

butterworth said:


> I hope I see a bfp the cycle I'm just feeling really good this month. I'm not sure if its been all this painting that I have done in my house I'm done painting now but the last few weeks I've been redecorating my house I bought it last year and was not a big fan of the colours that the old owner used now I feel like the house is ours and I'm ready to fill it with babies. its not a big house but it mine

FX!!

:dust:


----------



## butterworth

thanks ladies and same for us all I hope we all get our bfp soon


----------



## skweek35

well done on all the redeco!!! yup I agree - time to fill it with babas!!! 
FXed for your bfp!!!


----------



## skweek35

when are you hoping to test ?


----------



## butterworth

I keep looking at tiffs prediction list and Carla, Loz and me are the next three on the list


----------



## butterworth

I was thinking sept 7 or so not sure what day af starts cuz she decided to change days again month before I was 33 days and last month 31 so not to sure when she is going to start but I'm picking that day. how about you


----------



## skweek35

I thought they already updated that list in the past week - should already be on the first page?


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> I thought they already updated that list in the past week - should already be on the first page?

yep it is and your next on the prediction list


----------



## skweek35

yup me next - I am planning on testing either 31 Aug or 1 Sept - af due 30 Aug 
but that is on 33 day cycle - last month was 34 days 
so will just have to wait and see if af decides to say hello!


----------



## butterworth

I hope she stays away too


----------



## butterworth

keep bd'ing till then


----------



## skweek35

If I dont get my BFP this month - then there must be something wrong - check out my charts - BDed so much this last month - legs up the works!!!


----------



## skweek35

butterworth said:


> keep bd'ing till then

oh dont worry - we are!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

:dust:


----------



## butterworth

thats what I've been doing but I'm not charting anymore to much stress on my hunny he was surprised we didn't get pg last month so this month we aren't talking about fertile days or anything I keep it all to myself


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm honestly not sure when I ovulate, I've been POAS and have yet to get a positive OPK result.


----------



## butterworth

hakunamatata said:


> I'm honestly not sure when I ovulate, I've been POAS and have yet to get a positive OPK result.

I'm not sure when I ov also I just kinda guess on the sign I get with cm and I also get ov pains some months but opk for you is a great idea just to make sure.


----------



## skweek35

how long have your been TTCing?


----------



## skweek35

hakunamatata said:


> I'm honestly not sure when I ovulate, I've been POAS and have yet to get a positive OPK result.

A friend of mine had the same thing - about a 28 day cycle and OVed on day 21ish! so you could still get your pos OPK this month 
Keep at the opks till you get a pos!!


----------



## butterworth

a year, well it was 6 months of ntnp and the rest of the time we've been trying I stopped taking bc aug/10 and it took over six months to see a pattern on my cycle it was changing all the time and to be honest it still changes sometimes


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> I'm honestly not sure when I ovulate, I've been POAS and have yet to get a positive OPK result.
> 
> A friend of mine had the same thing - about a 28 day cycle and OVed on day 21ish! so you could still get your pos OPK this month
> Keep at the opks till you get a pos!!Click to expand...

thats why I always suggest bd'ing till the end I start right after af all the way till af and every month is diff you can ov early or later


----------



## skweek35

I have only been TTCing for abotu 5 months now but first 4 were pretty much NTNP from his side. I also took a long time to figure out my cycle and only last cycle did I start using the OPK's and BBT to pinpoint OV. 
SO at least now I know when I am OVing! Now to catch that little egg and hope its gives me a sticky bean!!


----------



## hakunamatata

I bought a BBT but haven't started using it, I may have to though because I think I might have missed it w/ POAS.


----------



## skweek35

butterworth said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> I'm honestly not sure when I ovulate, I've been POAS and have yet to get a positive OPK result.
> 
> A friend of mine had the same thing - about a 28 day cycle and OVed on day 21ish! so you could still get your pos OPK this month
> Keep at the opks till you get a pos!!Click to expand...
> 
> thats why I always suggest bd'ing till the end I start right after af all the way till af and every month is diff you can ov early or laterClick to expand...

From the OPK's this cycle and last I seem to OV about cd17/18. will continue to check on about those days from now on till I get my bfp 
We also BDed from right after af till after I have OVed 
Sometimes a bit after that too - but thats just to keep him happy hehe


----------



## hakunamatata

How accurate do you guys think the Lilypie ovulation ticker is?


----------



## skweek35

hakunamatata said:


> I bought a BBT but haven't started using it, I may have to though because I think I might have missed it w/ POAS.

There are a few sites you can use to track your temps - fertility friend is one of them - thats the one I use and there is also countdown to pregnancy. both give you a calendar and graph. I use the FF app on my ipod! its great and so easy to use.


----------



## skweek35

hakunamatata said:


> How accurate do you guys think the Lilypie ovulation ticker is?

Its not that accurate for me as I dont OV in the middle of my cycle like some ladies do. They just estimate when you OV.

which is why I perfer using countdown to pregnancy or fertilityfriend's tickers 

I think FF is much more accurate as they have all my info


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah I have Ovuview on my phone which is very similar to FF but I haven't done my temps yet... maybe I should start next cycle... I know you do it first thing in the morning before you do anything else... I do have a BBT so I should actually try to use it


----------



## skweek35

yup 
they also recommend temping at the same time every day as your temp fluctuates throughout the day. At the mo I temp at 8am
But during term time its 6:30am even over weekends


----------



## hakunamatata

Ah that's good to know.

I don't even know how to use my BBT :haha: I bought it online and haven't attempted to use it once. I'm a little scared of it :rofl:


----------



## butterworth

I had a opk in my hands at the store the other day but it was $51 and I just could spend that much on it. I could buy a bbt thermometer but don't you have to be sleeping reg or temp at the same time everyday I always wake up at night so I didn't think it would be good for me


----------



## skweek35

its sooo easy to use - if its like mine - switch it on, insert, wait for beep, remove, check temp, switch off. Easy!! 
oh you can take your temp in any usual place but it is recommended to take cervical temp - so yes - put it up your coochie!! hehe


----------



## hakunamatata

Really??? You're supposed to stick it up there??


----------



## hakunamatata

:rofl:


----------



## skweek35

yup!!!! haha!!!


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> its sooo easy to use - if its like mine - switch it on, insert, wait for beep, remove, check temp, switch off. Easy!!
> oh you can take your temp in any usual place but it is recommended to take cervical temp - so yes - put it up your coochie!! hehe

omg in your coochie!! better make sure I don't store it with the other thermometer


----------



## hakunamatata

Hmmmm.... well if you insist :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## butterworth

the things we do to get pg


----------



## skweek35

ja!!! and dont go sticking it in any kids mouth!! 
failing that - just dont tell the person using it where it was before it was in their mouth!! 
what they dont know wont kill them! right?? haha


----------



## hakunamatata

Ewwwwwwww LOL!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

"Why is this thermometer so tasty??" :rofl:


----------



## butterworth

I've just been checking my cm it cheap you don't have to buy anything and from what I have read it is a good way of finding out if your fertile or not


----------



## hakunamatata

It's weird though I had ewcm on cd11 but none since.


----------



## skweek35

hakunamatata said:


> "Why is this thermometer so tasty??" :rofl:

EEEEEEWWWWWWW!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

:rofl:


----------



## skweek35

Whose armpit is this tastey?? :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

It's a bit tangy

:rofl:


----------



## skweek35

:rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Alrighty well I'm going to get a few things on, talk to you all later! Have a great weekend!!

:friends:


----------



## butterworth

you too, have a good weekend


----------



## skweek35

will do - better get back to sorting school work - butwill be lurking if any one else is about


----------



## butterworth

I got to get some things done too, dads 60th birthday tomorrow at my sisters and I'm helping with the food. talk to you ladies later on today


----------



## skweek35

have fun Sandy!! chat again later 
:hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

skweek35 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> I bought a BBT but haven't started using it, I may have to though because I think I might have missed it w/ POAS.
> 
> There are a few sites you can use to track your temps - fertility friend is one of them - thats the one I use and there is also countdown to pregnancy. both give you a calendar and graph. I use the FF app on my ipod! its great and so easy to use.Click to expand...

Do you have to be from UK to be a member for Fertility friend??


----------



## skweek35

Hey Lacey - I dont think you need to be in UK to join them. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ 
there is the website


----------



## FragileDoll

Hi ya ladies, just woke up after a 3 hours nap in 19 hours. :wacko: Yesterday, slept for 6 hours in 49 hours. :shock: WTH is wrong with me?! Why on earth can't I sleep! I am missing my sleep already - on the other note, I am not even tired and do not feel exhausted at all is I am not taking enough sleep. 

Am I in stress? :(


----------



## jmandrews

FragileDoll said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Greer, Happy anniversary!!!
> 
> So glad to hear you mom is did so well in the surgery.
> 
> I see you OVed at about the same time as many of us. We are all planning on testing on 30/31 August - when af doesnt show up!! Feel free to join us.
> 
> 
> I have been suffering with a really bad cold, but starting to feel better!!
> Now to just enjoy the last week of my holiday! Back to the grind stone the week after
> 
> AHHHHH. HOORAY!!! I am totally going to test with you all if I don't break down and do it before then ... ha!
> 
> DH and I are feeling really good about this month even though we weren't tracking (we didn't really do that anyway).
> 
> I did do some OV tests. Has anyone had lots of success with these? I had two brands. One was Target's brand and even last month I never really got a clear "darker" line. Obviously didn't this month on that brand. But got a VERY dark line Tuesday night on Clear Blue OV test. What do you all recommend in terms of tests?Click to expand...
> 
> I have only used the Clear Blue digital test for ovulation, and i was able to track mine. it shows a smiley face when ovulating :) we will see how it does this month thoughClick to expand...
> 
> I never used OPKs - how much is that digi one?Click to expand...


Digitals are expensive. i know for the 7 day one its like 20 something and for the 20 day kit its about $56!!!! i only used them because my friend had one left over that she never used and she gave them to me... but they work!


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> Do you know whats happened to Laine?? She hasnt been on here in ages - or I havent seen her on here in ages

For some reason she forgot this is her group too. :rofl: 

She is in my other thread on TTC Buddies and is ready to test already. She got a :bfn: at 10DPO and was upset. Plus she is busy too she told me.


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> my ticker says 6 more days and I am fertile. I'm having trouble finding pre seed where I live (canada) not sure if they sell it here. I work at a pharmacy so I tried to see if I could order it and the 2 companys that we use don't carry it so I'm thinking we don't carry it in Canada. anyone know of another brand that is sperm friendly?

Conceive plus is another sperm friendly lube.


----------



## FragileDoll

OMG - Thats hell expensive, Janene. I can't afford it - wish I had friends like you. :rofl:


----------



## pip squeek

Ello girls

Just catching up hood your all well.

Been very busy today.


----------



## pip squeek

It's moving very slow today. How you all doing in the ttw?


----------



## skweek35

its been like this all day. Think everyone has a really busy weekend!!


----------



## pip squeek

They must have. How are you?


----------



## skweek35

I was feeling rather nauseas earlier but supper seems to have eased that sick feeling - so glad!! 

other than that starting to feel better - cold seems to be lifting too now 
You had a good day?


----------



## skweek35

where is everyone tonigt?? All watching X Factor??


----------



## pip squeek

Yah iv had a great day thanks just spent the day with my lo.

Oh glad your starting to feel better when are you due to test?

Can not believe I forgot to set x factor to record and iv missed the start :(


----------



## pip squeek

Am I all on my own :(


----------



## FragileDoll

Ugh Iam here myy stupid DSL won't let me post here keeps on disconnecting on m face


----------



## pip squeek

Hey

How strange I wonder why it's dong that


----------



## pip squeek

How are you? Are you still struggling to sleep


----------



## FragileDoll

Sorry my DSL is lousy


----------



## FragileDoll

Have been trying to post here for the last 4 hours!


----------



## FragileDoll

It keeps on disconnecting on my face - can't even finish my downloads and have to start them all over again. :growlmad:


----------



## FragileDoll

Sammi, yes. Took a 3 hours nap today after 19 hours and yesterday hardly 6 hours sleep after 49 hours. :shock:


----------



## pip squeek

Gosh that's still not much you mis be shattered


----------



## FragileDoll

Going bonkers already.


----------



## skweek35

I'm gone for just 3 hours and all you ladies did was 1 page?? Whats going on here - is everyone obsessed with Big Brother and X factor?? haha - Hey thats what I was watching hehe 
:haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

Wow the thread has been very slow today! Well I am back now, Hi ladies!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello Carla & Tiff.

I couldn't be on much due to my stupid internet connection. It's just not working properly today. 

How have you been?


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff - how did your sale go?


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Tiff - how did your sale go?

Pretty good as far as I can tell. They are running it tomorrow so more will go!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hope you make lots of money. :headspin:


----------



## Jemma0717

I hope so too! omg I am soooo exhausted


----------



## FragileDoll

Go take a nap. :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

Its 7pm..if I go to sleep ill be out for the night lol


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww. hehe


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay! Glad to see ya back!

I'm watching some tv with the hubster.

Hope everyone is having a good night!


----------



## Jemma0717

my hubby is sleeping already! lol im just relaxing!


----------



## FragileDoll

Goodnight, Kristin. xx


----------



## Jemma0717

Anyone here?


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm here.


----------



## Jemma0717

and now im goin to bed lol


----------



## FragileDoll

Haha - goodnight, hun.


----------



## kytti

I'm spotting. In the ER, waiting on hcg blood results.


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> I'm spotting. In the ER, waiting on hcg blood results.

Oh no hun! Thinking of you and fx! Please let us know what's going on when you figure it out!


----------



## FragileDoll

Fingers crossed for you, kytti. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff, I thought you were going to bed?


----------



## kytti

Getting u/s I think... Still here


----------



## FragileDoll

Hope everything goes well for you, hun.


----------



## kytti

Hcg is somewhere in the 1200's. Baby was in the right spot on the u/s but they said it was too early to see a heart beat. :( they think I will be okay but it's obviously not certain. Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## FragileDoll

That's great - bless ya! Glad everything is fine. What did they tell about the time when the heart beat can be actually seen?


----------



## kytti

They didn't really say but I think it's generally around 7 weeks. I'm hoping there will be a visible heart beat when I go for my u/s I had scheduled the 31st.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hi all

Kytti hope all stays ok... At least things all in right place and I've heard a bit of spotting can be normal.

I just laughed out loud and got some funny looks at u ladies talking about temping by cervix... Oh the thought of using it after ha ha

I've been staying with oh and his friends so not been online much he moans that I give too much attention to the Internet tut 

Hope everyone been having a good weekend so far


----------



## skweek35

Oh Andrea - hope you arent too stressed by all that!!! Glad to see HCG its looking healthy!! 
GregsP - yeah - that conversation was really funny!!! 

How is everyone today?


----------



## skweek35

HELLO!!! is anyone out there??


----------



## Gregsprincess

Lol it's like an empty room....


----------



## Jemma0717

Hey kytti....spotting can be very normal in early pregnancy and ur hcg levels have doubled again since Wednesday so I think everything ill be okay. Praying for u, please keep us posted hun

Ana I thought I was goin to bed lastnight but contd to read haha

Goodmorning everyone!


----------



## skweek35

oh my gosh!!! where is everyone today?? 

Or is everyone just waking up??


----------



## Jemma0717

I just woke up!


----------



## skweek35

morning Tiff!


----------



## pip squeek

I'm hear 

Iv been busy decorating today

Hope your all well


----------



## skweek35

I'm so bored at the moment I am reading the charting lessons on FF - actually really interesting 
Learnt so much 
Having fun decorating?


----------



## jmandrews

5 days until O!!!! getting excited!


----------



## FitzBaby

kytti said:


> Hcg is somewhere in the 1200's. Baby was in the right spot on the u/s but they said it was too early to see a heart beat. :( they think I will be okay but it's obviously not certain. Thanks for thinking of me.

Kytti, this EXACT same thing happened to me with DD. I went in with spotting at 5w5d and had the internal u/s where they found no yolk sac and sent me home with pads. I also had a clot at 13w4d and same thing ... sent me home with pads and told me to "try again" in 6 months. I now have a 17 month old instead! Positive thoughts going out to you ... hang in there!


----------



## skweek35

jmandrews said:


> 5 days until O!!!! getting excited!

YAY YAY - get BDing hun!!! and enjoy every moment of it too!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

TBH, I haven't even paid attention to TTC so I have no idea where I am at lol


----------



## Jemma0717

Apparently I am 5dpo!


----------



## skweek35

Jemma0717 said:


> Apparently I am 5dpo!

Yup and I am defo 6DPO!! at least 7 days to testing ladies 
:bfp:'s here we come!!!


----------



## kytti

Well, Abi's birthday party is this afternoon. I can't believe she is 3 today. We are suppose to go to FL tomorrow, please let the spotting stay away. I can't take much more of this stressful pregnancy.


----------



## skweek35

Andrea you will be just fine - the fact that your hcg levels doubled again is a very good sign!! 
How is the nausea?


----------



## Jemma0717

skweek35 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Apparently I am 5dpo!
> 
> Yup and I am defo 6DPO!! at least 7 days to testing ladies
> :bfp:'s here we come!!!Click to expand...

Yes, BFP's for all of you! I already know I am out this month because of my DTD experiences but that's ok!


----------



## skweek35

I am so hoping for BFP this month - BDed loads and charts looking really good too. 
If I do get my sticky bean - then should have enough time after birth to get my figure back for the wedding! 
I so hope this is my month 

Sorry to carry on like this - have spent this morning reading most of the FF charting lessons - I'm such a geek 
haahaa


----------



## Jemma0717

Fx for you carla and you so deserve it!


----------



## skweek35

where is everyone else today?


----------



## kytti

skweek35 said:


> Andrea you will be just fine - the fact that your hcg levels doubled again is a very good sign!!
> How is the nausea?

I think I have too much anxiety right now to know if I'm nauseous. :( He said the baby looked good though so I'm assuming it means he saw something rather than something like a blighted ovum, empty sac, etc.


----------



## Jemma0717

I know its hard kytti but try and think positive. I'm sure if I looked bad they would have told you. How come they didn't like you see the ultrasound?

Be happy and have fun at Abi's bday party today!! :D


----------



## skweek35

kytti said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Andrea you will be just fine - the fact that your hcg levels doubled again is a very good sign!!
> How is the nausea?
> 
> I think I have too much anxiety right now to know if I'm nauseous. :( He said the baby looked good though so I'm assuming it means he saw something rather than something like a blighted ovum, empty sac, etc.Click to expand...

the fact that they said the baby looked good - should be music to your ears and put your mind at rest for now. 

Lets Abi's party take your mind off the pregnancy and go away and enjoy your holiday as much as poss!!!


----------



## pip squeek

Sorry went to do more decorating it's great seeing the house come together now.

It's going slow again on hear. Sort of looking forward to the tww keep worrying that iv not bedded enough but surly every 2 days is enough I so want to catch that eggie this month.

Every one arround me seems to be getting pregnant


----------



## pip squeek

Am I all on my own? :(


----------



## skweek35

Join the club hun!!! my best friend is due in December, Cousins wife is due to be ceasered - twin girls there, a lady at work also November ... and the list goes on!!! 
If you have BDed every other day - you have covered your bases well!! 
1 week to go before testing!! 
DOnt know if I can hold till then. Might do a sneaky test Thurs or Fri - thats 10/11DPO for me


----------



## Jemma0717

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi ladies! Saying hello from work. Boo for work but yay for finally getting a positive OPK!

:thumbup:


----------



## pip squeek

Oh no hold on you can wait it's not long at all are you feeling positive about this month?

Iv got just over two weeks till testing I think I'm trying not to think about it and keep busy


----------



## Jemma0717

Yay Kristin! Glad you got your + OPK!! :)


----------



## pip squeek

Oh yey bet you happy plenty of bedding then

Iv never used opk's is this the first time you have used them?


----------



## skweek35

hakunamatata said:


> Hi ladies! Saying hello from work. Boo for work but yay for finally getting a positive OPK!
> 
> :thumbup:

:happydance: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo:Oh I so know how you are feeling - such a great feeling to finally know that you are OVing!!!! :happydance: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yup my first month. Had faint line until today and the second line was almost as dark as the control line so I think that means I got my LH surge which means I ovulate within the next 24 hours. I wish I could go home from work and bang hubby but he hasn't been feeling well this week which is why we are waiting til next month. I'm feeling so impatient!!

How's everyone's weekend going?


----------



## skweek35

pip squeek said:


> Oh no hold on you can wait it's not long at all are you feeling positive about this month?
> 
> Iv got just over two weeks till testing I think I'm trying not to think about it and keep busy

I am feeling really positive about this cycle! I think its my charts that are boosting my feelings at the mo 
I have sooo much school work to keep me busy over this next week!! well that and wedding plans that need to be sorted soon!!! 
Need to get a venue and church booked before school starts next week!


----------



## Jemma0717

I am feeling positive for you too Carla!

I feel positive for me within the next 3 months--when it shouldn't happen lol


----------



## skweek35

hakunamatata said:


> Yup my first month. Had faint line until today and the second line was almost as dark as the control line so I think that means I got my LH surge which means I ovulate within the next 24 hours. I wish I could go home from work and bang hubby but he hasn't been feeling well this week which is why we are waiting til next month. I'm feeling so impatient!!
> 
> How's everyone's weekend going?

I've had a really relaxing weekend thanks. In my dad's words - I have to finish doing nothing, as I didn't have enough time yesterday to do nothing!! haha I just love my dad!!! :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

:haha: enjoy!!


----------



## pip squeek

skweek35 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Oh no hold on you can wait it's not long at all are you feeling positive about this month?
> 
> Iv got just over two weeks till testing I think I'm trying not to think about it and keep busy
> 
> I am feeling really positive about this cycle! I think its my charts that are boosting my feelings at the mo
> I have sooo much school work to keep me busy over this next week!! well that and wedding plans that need to be sorted soon!!!
> Need to get a venue and church booked before school starts next week!Click to expand...

Oh wow how exciting I loved planning my wedding wish I could do it all again

I really hope you get your bfp this month


----------



## skweek35

I also really hope I get my bfp this month as I will need time after having baba to get weight down again - if I pick up during pregnancy.


----------



## pip squeek

Well I lost my weight pretty fast was in my normal clothes after 5 weeks


----------



## pip squeek

Just going to have some tea will be bk in about 30 mins hope your all still hear


----------



## skweek35

I'm still here!!! just been reading a few other posts. 
were you breast feeding at the time?


----------



## Jemma0717

Bored.


----------



## skweek35

join the club tiff!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Where is everyone? Zara? Jen? Ana? Everyone else?


----------



## skweek35

I know Zara is away till at least Saturday or Sunday. 
Not sure where the others are. I am so hoping that Ana is sleeping!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Yea me too, she really needs it!


----------



## pip squeek

skweek35 said:


> I'm still here!!! just been reading a few other posts.
> were you breast feeding at the time?

Yeah I was think that's what helped me lose the weight


----------



## pip squeek

Gosh girls I'm soooo board


----------



## Jemma0717

Me too Sammi...I should be working on meds for school but am lazy


----------



## pip squeek

What can we chat about?


----------



## Jemma0717

hmm...idk. I can't really talk about TTC because I have no symptoms...well im not paying attention to it either.


Any special plans for this week?


----------



## pip squeek

Lol do you go back tomorrow? So is school like university?


----------



## skweek35

Sorry I got side tracked, My dyslexic cousin needs help renewing his SA passport in London! So that means I will be heading into London on Tuesday. 
Oh the joys!! 
I have got so much school work to do but cant as I dont have vital info. Might need to make a trip to work tomorrow - and its still at least 10 days of holidays left!! 
Arent I sad!!


----------



## Jemma0717

pip squeek said:


> Lol do you go back tomorrow? So is school like university?

Yeah I go back tomorrow...I am not sure what it's classified as in UK but we call it college?


----------



## skweek35

pip squeek said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still here!!! just been reading a few other posts.
> were you breast feeding at the time?
> 
> Yeah I was think that's what helped me lose the weightClick to expand...

In that case I am soooo going to try my hardest to breast feed!!! Need to shed the weight as quickly as poss!!! I am about to buy my dress this week!!


----------



## pip squeek

Did you dtd through ov? I think all the symptoms I feel in the tww are always in my head.

Oh I'm just working and babysitty for my nephew tomorrow nothing exciting at all.

What about you?


----------



## Jemma0717

pip squeek said:


> Did you dtd through ov? I think all the symptoms I feel in the tww are always in my head.
> 
> Oh I'm just working and babysitty for my nephew tomorrow nothing exciting at all.
> 
> What about you?

Kind of. Yea but no..it's complicated really so I know I am out this month. 

Just school and our state fair starting Thursday! :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

I might go to work to get some vital info to get some planning and prep done for school in 2 weeks time 
Try keep myself as busy as poss - to keep my mind off the 2WW!!! 
Oh and dont forget the house work too!!!


----------



## pip squeek

Jemma0717 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Lol do you go back tomorrow? So is school like university?
> 
> Yeah I go back tomorrow...I am not sure what it's classified as in UK but we call it college?Click to expand...

Ahh yeah we have college too and then university


----------



## Jemma0717

pip squeek said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Lol do you go back tomorrow? So is school like university?
> 
> Yeah I go back tomorrow...I am not sure what it's classified as in UK but we call it college?Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh yeah we have college too and then universityClick to expand...

Well here it goes High school and then College....or University. College and University is the same thing here pretty much


----------



## pip squeek

skweek35 said:


> I might go to work to get some vital info to get some planning and prep done for school in 2 weeks time
> Try keep myself as busy as poss - to keep my mind off the 2WW!!!
> Oh and dont forget the house work too!!!

Ohh what are you studying? 

Oh my house work is never ending


----------



## skweek35

No, I'm a primary school teacher - so loads to prep and plan for when kids return in 2 weeks time, although I need to be back next Thursday


----------



## pip squeek

skweek35 said:


> No, I'm a primary school teacher - so loads to prep and plan for when kids return in 2 weeks time, although I need to be back next Thursday

Oh wow I'd love to do that. Do you enjoy it?


----------



## Jemma0717

Hey Carla what ages do you teach again?


----------



## pip squeek

Oh tiff I don't know where I am in my cycle dont think my ticker is rite well I feel like I have already ovulated I had cramps and ewcm 2 days ago so I don't have a clue lol


----------



## skweek35

Year 4 which is 8 turning 9 years old


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello ladies. How have you been?


----------



## skweek35

I absolutely love my job. I am currently teaching at a school which is in special measures - we werent performing well enough for the government. 
There are many things that makes the school 'special' - we have above average % of kids who dont speak english at home or as their main language! makes teaching these kids really challenging
Makes teaching in such schools equally rewarding


----------



## pip squeek

Hey I'm well ta. How are you doing?


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> Hello ladies. How have you been?

Hey Ana, I'm feeling much better thanks. 
How are you doing? 
Had a sleep today yet?


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi Ana! I am here today!

Carla- My son is 5 and we were going to put him in K this year but changed our mind and are putting him in a private schools pre-K program. He just turned 5 in July


----------



## pip squeek

skweek35 said:


> I absolutely love my job. I am currently teaching at a school which is in special measures - we werent performing well enough for the government.
> There are many things that makes the school 'special' - we have above average % of kids who dont speak english at home or as their main language! makes teaching these kids really challenging
> Makes teaching in such schools equally rewarding

Oh wow sound like a very challenging job


----------



## pip squeek

Jemma0717 said:


> Hi Ana! I am here today!
> 
> Carla- My son is 5 and we were going to put him in K this year but changed our mind and are putting him in a private schools pre-K program. He just turned 5 in July

Stupid question but what isi k?


----------



## Jemma0717

pip squeek said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ana! I am here today!
> 
> Carla- My son is 5 and we were going to put him in K this year but changed our mind and are putting him in a private schools pre-K program. He just turned 5 in July
> 
> Stupid question but what isi k?Click to expand...

Kindergarten :)


----------



## skweek35

Yeah schooling in US and UK is really different. I will admit I know very little about schooling in US. 
But I always think if you can find a reallygood private nursery/kindergarten it can only help the child. 

My Godson is 5 now - just love that age!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Schooling in US is messed up IMO....but oh well

Yeah 5 is fun...but he's really bratty right now. Can't wait for another baby!


----------



## skweek35

well in that case - private schooling if you can afford it! 

I know what you mean about bratty - my godson is about to get a brother or sister. His mom is due in December. C-section booked for mid Dec.


----------



## Jemma0717

Wish that was me!

Yea my in-laws are going to pay for private school for now. Nice of them. I can't turn it down lol


----------



## pip squeek

It is very diff to ours.

Aww I have al this to come with Isaac lol. I know I can't wait for another Isaac is only 9 months old but I really miss him been so smal they grow up way too fast


----------



## Jemma0717

They really do Sammi. I am so sad that I had my MC because if I had that baby, Baby would be 15 month and Landon is 5. Perfect ages but nope, bean didn't wanna stick. Now I gotta wait :(


----------



## skweek35

Sammi I would say start looking at the OFsted reports for the /nursery schools around as some of them take on kids as young as 2 turning 3 yrs. Some also have waiting lists


----------



## pip squeek

Oh yeah that would have been a nice age gap fingers crossed you vet a sticky bean soon.

I want about a 2nd or under age gap I want them really close


----------



## skweek35

I just cant wait to have my 1st little one!!! 
I see the joys that all my friends and family members have enjoyed. I so desperately long for that too!!


----------



## JBear85

Hey ladies!! :) What have I missed?? Anything exciting? How is everyone?


----------



## skweek35

I think a close age gap if poss is good - the way I hope to go. 
I do understand that it doesnt always work out that way for various reasons.


----------



## skweek35

Hey Jen - not missed much 
Been really slow on here today


----------



## pip squeek

skweek35 said:


> Sammi I would say start looking at the OFsted reports for the /nursery schools around as some of them take on kids as young as 2 turning 3 yrs. Some also have waiting lists

Well I do haveis name down at a couple. But I really do need to start looking in to it because I would like for him to start from the age of 2 think he needs the interaction


----------



## skweek35

Hey Tiff, how was the garage sale?


----------



## JBear85

Yeah I figured it was a pretty quiet weekend... I checked in a few times on my phone and it didn't seem like I was too behind!


----------



## pip squeek

skweek35 said:


> I think a close age gap if poss is good - the way I hope to go.
> I do understand that it doesnt always work out that way for various reasons.

Yeah your rite I would love a close age gap but I may not get it that's why I'm starting early


----------



## skweek35

yea been really slow here this weekend


----------



## Jemma0717

Garage sale is still going today but it went really well! It was fun!!

Hi Jen! :D

Ok ladies is this bloated or just a fat foupa (sp?) for now? Jeesh

https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/2011-08-21143547.jpg


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Garage sale is still going today but it went really well! It was fun!!
> 
> Hi Jen! :D
> 
> Ok ladies is this bloated or just a fat foupa (sp?) for now? Jeesh
> 
> https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/2011-08-21143547.jpg

Hey Tiff!! That looks like some major bloating to me!


----------



## Jemma0717

yeah Jen...super weird. I am normally pretty flat. Must be that grilled cheese I ate ;)


----------



## pip squeek

My gosh looks like a baby bum. Is this a tww symptom?


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah I look fricken preggers hahaha but I am SOOOO not


----------



## pip squeek

Lol I meant baby bump


----------



## JBear85

I've been feeling so weird and shitty this weekend... a mixture of sick and PMS, but AF isn't due for another week and a bit :shrug:


----------



## Jemma0717

pip squeek said:


> Lol I meant baby bump

I figured that because I know it doesn't look like a babys butt hahaha


----------



## pip squeek

Jemma0717 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Lol I meant baby bump
> 
> I figured that because I know it doesn't look like a babys butt hahahaClick to expand...

Hahaha stupid phone


----------



## skweek35

HAHA - yes bloating is a preggers sign. 
I had a serious case of nausea last night!!! 
I am feeling really optomistic for this cycle - just started feeling nauseas again 
uurrrghhh


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> I've been feeling so weird and shitty this weekend... a mixture of sick and PMS, but AF isn't due for another week and a bit :shrug:

Sorry you ain't been feeling too well. I hope it's a good sign


----------



## skweek35

I sure hope so too!!! 
FXed we get our BFP's this month, Jen!!!


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> I've been feeling so weird and shitty this weekend... a mixture of sick and PMS, but AF isn't due for another week and a bit :shrug:
> 
> Sorry you ain't been feeling too well. I hope it's a good signClick to expand...

I hope so too, but I don't think so. I keep feeling sick a bedtime, and otherwise just crampy and sore bb's. I had that last cycle too though, minus the nausea. I'm trying not to make too much of it all.


----------



## skweek35

Can anyone remember which page number we posted the testing list on?


----------



## Jemma0717

I am not preggers and I know it. Every time I was preggers, I KNEW it


----------



## pip squeek

Oh no I can't remember I have a terrible memory lol


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> I sure hope so too!!!
> FXed we get our BFP's this month, Jen!!!

Me too!! Though if I did, that would throw off Tiff's whole list!! :haha:


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah I could tell when I was pregnant just felt different


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> I sure hope so too!!!
> FXed we get our BFP's this month, Jen!!!
> 
> Me too!! Though if I did, that would throw off Tiff's whole list!! :haha:Click to expand...

That's ok!!


----------



## skweek35

I was just looking at that list. 

Ok I'm off to see if I can locate that list. I do remember it was sometime around last weekend that I set up that list 
This might take me a while


----------



## pip squeek

I don't want tiff's list to be rite Im too far down it hahaha


----------



## Jemma0717

Post 2183

POAS day for team Coochie
Jemma0717 - 31 August

FragileDoll - 31 August

JBear85 - 31 August

Zaney - 31 August

Skweek35 - 31 August

Pip squeak - 7 September


----------



## Jemma0717

All you have to do it "search this thread" and type in whatever was in the list and it will come up


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> I am not preggers and I know it. Every time I was preggers, I KNEW it

That's what I keep thinking too... that even though I've never been pregnant, when I am I'll just KNOW


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh I'm like a week after all you, you all need to keep me going


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> Ohh I'm like a week after all you, you all need to keep me going

Oh we definitely will!! :hugs:


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I am not preggers and I know it. Every time I was preggers, I KNEW it
> 
> That's what I keep thinking too... that even though I've never been pregnant, when I am I'll just KNOWClick to expand...

It's really strange but you do know. Your body just feels different


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah and you don't have a "doubt" in your mind.


----------



## pip squeek

No I agree tiff you don't at all


----------



## FragileDoll

I need to catch up with the posts. I can't seem to due to this DSL - I am hating it.


----------



## Jemma0717

You don't have to Ana, just random chitter chatter! :hugs:


----------



## pip squeek

Oh is your Internet still dodgey


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh thank you, Tiff. It saved me. :haha:


----------



## JBear85

Well then I am definitely OUT this month, there is wayyy too much doubt happening here!


----------



## FragileDoll

Sammi, yes. It sucks now!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen, same here. :hugs:

What are you doubting about by the way?


----------



## skweek35

Jemma0717 said:


> All you have to do it "search this thread" and type in whatever was in the list and it will come up

:dohh: and I just found it using the dinosaur method!!! haha 

thanks for that - Hopefully I will remember now that its on page 219!!! or the method you taught me now 
hehe 
have to learn something new everyday!!!


----------



## skweek35

pip squeek said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I am not preggers and I know it. Every time I was preggers, I KNEW it
> 
> That's what I keep thinking too... that even though I've never been pregnant, when I am I'll just KNOWClick to expand...
> 
> It's really strange but you do know. Your body just feels differentClick to expand...

DITTO to that!!!


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Jen, same here. :hugs:
> 
> What are you doubting about by the way?

Just doubting that I'm preggo this month!


----------



## skweek35

No girls!!!! we are optomistic here!!!! 
Think positive .... be positive .... pee positive!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

I am not even sure what DPO I am. :rofl:


----------



## pip squeek

Ha ha your rite. We have to stay positive it will happen for us all.

I do feel a lot more relaxed about it all this month tho


----------



## FragileDoll

My ticker says I Ov on CD16 - but I think I Ov around CD14 or CD15. So I maybe 6DPO, 5DPO or 4DPO. :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

It will happen, girls. Sending positive dust to all. :hugs:

:dust; :dust: :dust:


----------



## pip squeek

Lol I know well my ticker says I ov on wed I think, but I'm sure I have already ovulated


----------



## skweek35

When did you get EWCM, Sammie?


----------



## pip squeek

2 days ago I had loads of ewcm which i get around ov and now it's cloudy


----------



## skweek35

ok then I would say you are 2DPO 
But then again I am no expert 
hehe


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah that's what I am thinking think I have ovulated early for some reason


----------



## skweek35

Yeah sometimes that happens - our cycles can vary by a couple of days - not much to worry about! 

Ok I'm out of here for today 
Sleep well 
Chat again tomorrow


----------



## FragileDoll

I had EWCM from CD10 -CD14.


----------



## FragileDoll

Goodnight, Carla. :hugs:


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> Yeah sometimes that happens - our cycles can vary by a couple of days - not much to worry about!
> 
> Ok I'm out of here for today
> Sleep well
> Chat again tomorrow

Good night Carla! Sleep well :)


----------



## JBear85

Hmmm debating on what I should make myself for dinner?

PS - hey Tiff, you're supposed to explain why my fb pictures scared you hahaha... the FatGoo ones! :haha:


----------



## emilyanne

*Hi ladies, how is everyone today? 
*


----------



## JBear85

Hi Emily!!

I'm okay - DB just left again until Friday, so Sundays are always tough because of that :(

How are you?


----------



## emilyanne

*Im a bit better today, still upset about yesterday but at least Im not quite to stressed over it.... 

Oh I'd hate it if I didnt have DB around.... since we have been together we have only missed one night from each other when he went to help and stayed at his mothers.... that was horrible.... *


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Hmmm debating on what I should make myself for dinner?
> 
> PS - hey Tiff, you're supposed to explain why my fb pictures scared you hahaha... the FatGoo ones! :haha:

Oh yeah! haha ok so I was on my phone looking at them and of course they made me laugh...and my phone was dieing. Well phone finally dies..it was completely off, and I see something light up and I look down and I see a "FatGoo" pic....for like 5 seconds...I was like WTF my phone is dead! Then is went dark and I pushed the side button and still dead.......yeah SUPER weird. hahaha


----------



## JBear85

*See we're constantly apart... his work is too far to commute so he has a room in the city where he stays through the week and then comes home when he has time off... it's TERRIBLE *:(


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff - gone already?

Carla, had a 8 hours sleep today. Feeling better.


----------



## emilyanne

*Oh Id hate that hunnie  cant you move to the city? or would the rent be too high.....*


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm debating on what I should make myself for dinner?
> 
> PS - hey Tiff, you're supposed to explain why my fb pictures scared you hahaha... the FatGoo ones! :haha:
> 
> Oh yeah! haha ok so I was on my phone looking at them and of course they made me laugh...and my phone was dieing. Well phone finally dies..it was completely off, and I see something light up and I look down and I see a "FatGoo" pic....for like 5 seconds...I was like WTF my phone is dead! Then is went dark and I pushed the side button and still dead.......yeah SUPER weird. hahahaClick to expand...

*SO weird!! It's like my FatGoo pics were haunting your phone!!* :haha: :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

JBear85 said:


> Hey ladies!! :) What have I missed?? Anything exciting? How is everyone?

Jen, I'm good. How have you been?

Nope, you didn't miss anything - just a general chit chat. Even I just got in here.


----------



## FragileDoll

Hey, Emily. All good in here - how about you?


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Hey, Emily. All good in here - how about you?

*Im better then yesterday hun  *


----------



## JBear85

emilyanne said:


> *Oh Id hate that hunnie  cant you move to the city? or would the rent be too high.....*

Well I can, and that's eventually the plan. But we want to wait until he's done more training and stationed somewhere and fairly settled, because he's going to be all over the place for the next little while. Oh the joys of being a military spouse! :p


----------



## emilyanne

JBear85 said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Oh Id hate that hunnie  cant you move to the city? or would the rent be too high.....*
> 
> Well I can, and that's eventually the plan. But we want to wait until he's done more training and stationed somewhere and fairly settled, because he's going to be all over the place for the next little while. Oh the joys of being a military spouse! :pClick to expand...

*bless you hun  My mother was in the air force over in america when I was a kid, I know all about the moving.... *


----------



## JBear85

emilyanne said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Oh Id hate that hunnie  cant you move to the city? or would the rent be too high.....*
> 
> Well I can, and that's eventually the plan. But we want to wait until he's done more training and stationed somewhere and fairly settled, because he's going to be all over the place for the next little while. Oh the joys of being a military spouse! :pClick to expand...
> 
> *bless you hun  My mother was in the air force over in america when I was a kid, I know all about the moving.... *Click to expand...

SO nice to have people around who understand! :) It's tough, but definitely worth it in the end. And they've gotten a lot more family oriented lately (at least here in Canada), so they're really supportive of soldiers who are also husbands and fathers :D


----------



## emilyanne

JBear85 said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Oh Id hate that hunnie  cant you move to the city? or would the rent be too high.....*
> 
> Well I can, and that's eventually the plan. But we want to wait until he's done more training and stationed somewhere and fairly settled, because he's going to be all over the place for the next little while. Oh the joys of being a military spouse! :pClick to expand...
> 
> *bless you hun  My mother was in the air force over in america when I was a kid, I know all about the moving.... *Click to expand...
> 
> SO nice to have people around who understand! :) It's tough, but definitely worth it in the end. And they've gotten a lot more family oriented lately (at least here in Canada), so they're really supportive of soldiers who are also husbands and fathers :DClick to expand...

*Thats really good hun, I dont mean it like nasty but as a child I felt I didnt get to see my mother much.... I really hope its better for you though with your to be little ones and their dad *


----------



## JBear85

emilyanne said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Oh Id hate that hunnie  cant you move to the city? or would the rent be too high.....*
> 
> Well I can, and that's eventually the plan. But we want to wait until he's done more training and stationed somewhere and fairly settled, because he's going to be all over the place for the next little while. Oh the joys of being a military spouse! :pClick to expand...
> 
> *bless you hun  My mother was in the air force over in america when I was a kid, I know all about the moving.... *Click to expand...
> 
> SO nice to have people around who understand! :) It's tough, but definitely worth it in the end. And they've gotten a lot more family oriented lately (at least here in Canada), so they're really supportive of soldiers who are also husbands and fathers :DClick to expand...
> 
> *Thats really good hun, I dont mean it like nasty but as a child I felt I didnt get to see my mother much.... I really hope its better for you though with your to be little ones and their dad *Click to expand...

Oh I know, that's definitely something that I'm concerned about... the good thing is that DB knows that his family will always be the priority above his job, regardless of how dedicated he is to the service.


----------



## emilyanne

*Thats good JBear85, all Id say is just make sure if he doesnt spend enough time at home to make sure that the time he does spend is quality time and Im sure it will be just fine *


----------



## JBear85

Well ladies, I'm going to disappear for a little bit to make some dinner... be back later! :)


----------



## emilyanne

JBear85 said:


> Well ladies, I'm going to disappear for a little bit to make some dinner... be back later! :)

*Ok hun, think Im gonna go get something to eat as well, Ill be back in a bit  bye ladies *


----------



## FragileDoll

Have a good meal you both. :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi Ana!!!!!


----------



## JBear85

Hey girls! Yummm just had the best dinner :)


----------



## emilyanne

JBear85 said:


> Hey girls! Yummm just had the best dinner :)

*I think everyone else has run away again.... lol  I just had fried egg sandwiches lol  *


----------



## JBear85

emilyanne said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! Yummm just had the best dinner :)
> 
> *I think everyone else has run away again.... lol  I just had fried egg sandwiches lol  *Click to expand...

oh that's yummy though! I had a garlic and herb marinated tilapia filet with rice and veggies :)


----------



## emilyanne

JBear85 said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! Yummm just had the best dinner :)
> 
> *I think everyone else has run away again.... lol  I just had fried egg sandwiches lol  *Click to expand...
> 
> oh that's yummy though! I had a garlic and herb marinated tilapia filet with rice and veggies :)Click to expand...

*Oh I love garlic lol 

Just wondering, do you know much about ovulation charts?*


----------



## FragileDoll

Hi, Tiff. :hugs: What's up?


----------



## emilyanne

*Hi FragileDoll 
*


----------



## FragileDoll

Let me tell you on a secret girls, I'm literally bored of talking about TTC. :shrug:


----------



## FragileDoll

Hi Emily & Jen. I'm so bored - can't even play games as you already know Jen. :shrug:


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Let me tell you on a secret girls, I'm literally bored of talking about TTC. :shrug:

*Ive had days, weeks and even months like that..... *


----------



## emilyanne

*Why cant you play what games?*


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Hi Emily & Jen. I'm so bored - can't even play games as you already know Jen. :shrug:

I know that sucks! I love this game but it's SO frustrating because you run out of energy so quickly and it takes so long to build it back up!


----------



## JBear85

emilyanne said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! Yummm just had the best dinner :)
> 
> *I think everyone else has run away again.... lol  I just had fried egg sandwiches lol  *Click to expand...
> 
> oh that's yummy though! I had a garlic and herb marinated tilapia filet with rice and veggies :)Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh I love garlic lol
> 
> Just wondering, do you know much about ovulation charts?*Click to expand...

No, I'm sorry but I don't know anything at all. I just track mine with an iPhone app :)


----------



## emilyanne

*I use the fertility friend online.... I think that the spotting I had a few days ago might have been a very early and light period cause I think I might have ovulated yesterday/today.... I could very well be wrong though..... *


----------



## JBear85

emilyanne said:


> *I use the fertility friend online.... I think that the spotting I had a few days ago might have been a very early and light period cause I think I might have ovulated yesterday/today.... I could very well be wrong though..... *

That sounds very confusing!! I don't envy you at all :( 
:hugs:


----------



## emilyanne

JBear85 said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *I use the fertility friend online.... I think that the spotting I had a few days ago might have been a very early and light period cause I think I might have ovulated yesterday/today.... I could very well be wrong though..... *
> 
> That sounds very confusing!! I don't envy you at all :(
> :hugs:Click to expand...

*lol thanks hun, Im really not sure, but my chart seems to be looking that way.... think Im just going to wait a few days and see if it still looks like I ovulated yesterday today sorta time lol, If I did I think That must mean the spotting I had about 12 days ago must have been a period lol  *


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> *Why cant you play what games?*

Emily, I play some FB games. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

JBear85 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Hi Emily & Jen. I'm so bored - can't even play games as you already know Jen. :shrug:
> 
> I know that sucks! I love this game but it's SO frustrating because you run out of energy so quickly and it takes so long to build it back up!Click to expand...

At least you can play better than got even getting into the game. I'd be happy!

:dohh:


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Let me tell you on a secret girls, I'm literally bored of talking about TTC. :shrug:
> 
> *Ive had days, weeks and even months like that..... *Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Why cant you play what games?*
> 
> Emily, I play some FB games. :hugs:Click to expand...

*Oh, what fb games do you play? Im accutly playing cityville right now *


----------



## JBear85

emilyanne said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Why cant you play what games?*
> 
> Emily, I play some FB games. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh, what fb games do you play? Im accutly playing cityville right now *Click to expand...

We're both hooked on The Sims Social right now - it's so addicting!!!


----------



## emilyanne

JBear85 said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Why cant you play what games?*
> 
> Emily, I play some FB games. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh, what fb games do you play? Im accutly playing cityville right now *Click to expand...
> 
> We're both hooked on The Sims Social right now - it's so addicting!!!Click to expand...

*lol Ive never played that, and I better not start, I play too many games on fb lol *


----------



## FragileDoll

Bahaha - I used to play every other game on FB. But then after months of playing I realized I can't keep up with all the games at the same time, I was going nuts. :wacko:

I play CityVille, FarmVille, FrontierVille, Pioneer Trail, Cafe World, Treasure Isle, Mafia Wars, Garden of Times, Bubble Island, Zynga Poker, Pet Society, Restaurant City and the list goes on. lol

I blocked a few applications cause I was going crazy, so for now I just play FarmVille, FrontierVille, Pioneer Trail, The Sims Social & Bubble Island. :shock:


----------



## FragileDoll

I want the Sims Social back on now! It's so unfair to limit it to only a few locations and not others for testing.


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Bahaha - I used to play every other game on FB. But then after months of playing I realized I can't keep up with all the games at the same time, I was going nuts. :wacko:
> 
> I play CityVille, FarmVille, FrontierVille, Pioneer Trail, Cafe World, Treasure Isle, Mafia Wars, Garden of Times, Bubble Island, Zynga Poker, Pet Society, Restaurant City and the list goes on. lol
> 
> I blocked a few applications cause I was going crazy, so for now I just play FarmVille, FrontierVille, Pioneer Trail, The Sims Social & Bubble Island. :shock:

Omgoodness that's a lot of games!! I just play ItGirl and The Sims Social... I couldn't handle any more than that LOL :haha:


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Bahaha - I used to play every other game on FB. But then after months of playing I realized I can't keep up with all the games at the same time, I was going nuts. :wacko:
> 
> I play CityVille, FarmVille, FrontierVille, Pioneer Trail, Cafe World, Treasure Isle, Mafia Wars, Garden of Times, Bubble Island, Zynga Poker, Pet Society, Restaurant City and the list goes on. lol
> 
> I blocked a few applications cause I was going crazy, so for now I just play FarmVille, FrontierVille, Pioneer Trail, The Sims Social & Bubble Island. :shock:

*LMAO  That sounds like what I used to be like  I only really play cityville, pet society, resturant city and manoply now *


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh I forgot to mention ItGirl though as I said the list goes on - I am a crazy chick. :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

I can't wait to get pregnant in the Sims Social - at least I can fulfil my dreams there. :haha:

But they won't let me in for now. :growlmad:


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> I can't wait to get pregnant in the Sims Social - at least I can fulfil my dreams there. :haha:
> 
> But they won't let me in for now. :growlmad:

*Do you know why you cant get in?*


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> I can't wait to get pregnant in the Sims Social - at least I can fulfil my dreams there. :haha:
> 
> But they won't let me in for now. :growlmad:

I'm not even sure it will let you get pregnant on the fb version :( I don't think it will, from what I was reading on the forum...


----------



## FragileDoll

Emily, the game is in Beta - they're updating the servers to avail it to everyone all around the world. I was only able to play for 2 days - now they have limited it to a limited locations as test players so that they could get some feedback from them and get the bugs fixed. I sent an email yesterday to the customer service and that's what they told me. But I think that is not justice to other Sims players. They should have allowed everyone or none as test players. :shrug:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen, they will gradually. We are able to hook up and make boyfriends then I guess we'll be able too and we level up in the game.


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Emily, the game is in Beta - they're updating the servers to avail it to everyone all around the world. I was only able to play for 2 days - now they have limited it to a limited locations as test players so that they could get some feedback from them and get the bugs fixed. I sent an email yesterday to the customer service and that's what they told me. But I think that is not justice to other Sims players. They should have allowed everyone or none as test players. :shrug:

*Oh ok, thats just really wrong though.... If they allowed you on it in the first place you should be allowed to now as well.... *


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah that's pissing me off - I progressed to level 7 in just a day. How mean. :growlmad:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Jen, they will gradually. We are able to hook up and make boyfriends then I guess we'll be able too and we level up in the game.

Oh okay well that's cool! I have sent a "dating" request already, just waiting to hear back!


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Yeah that's pissing me off - I progressed to level 7 in just a day. How mean. :growlmad:

*Poor hunnie *


----------



## JBear85

Jeeez another quiet night, huh? Where is everyone??


----------



## Jemma0717

I'm here. Just lurkin around. On my phone


----------



## emilyanne

*I think they are all hiding from us..... *


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> I'm here. Just lurkin around. On my phone

*Hi hunnie  how are you?*


----------



## Jemma0717

I'm good. A bit down, school starts tomorrow and trying to come to terms with that :-/

How r u?


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> I'm here. Just lurkin around. On my phone

I'm SO bored!! 

How was your weekend? How did the yard sale go?


----------



## emilyanne

Jemma0717 said:


> I'm good. A bit down, school starts tomorrow and trying to come to terms with that :-/

*awww bless you hun, at least you get to keep busy, so less stress and worry about ttc I hope *


----------



## emilyanne

*Oh, Im better then yesterday, calmed down a bit just upset over what happened....*


----------



## Jemma0717

Weekend was busy....sale was great!

I think I wil be more stressed as this is my last semester and its going to be hard


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> I'm good. A bit down, school starts tomorrow and trying to come to terms with that :-/
> 
> How r u?

Gah! This sounds selfish, but I'm pretty sad that you're not going to be around as much now!! :(


----------



## emilyanne

*Oh, well maybe not less stressful then, just remember to relax as much as you can hun *


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff - feel better. :hugs:

Emily - :hugs: 

Jen - it's boring here too.


----------



## FragileDoll

Emily, what happened? did I miss something?


----------



## FragileDoll

JBear85 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Jen, they will gradually. We are able to hook up and make boyfriends then I guess we'll be able too and we level up in the game.
> 
> Oh okay well that's cool! I have sent a "dating" request already, just waiting to hear back!Click to expand...

Jen, yes. You can make relationships with your neighbors as Good Friends, Best Friends, BFF, Boyrfriends/Girlfriends, Ex-Bfs/Gfs. :haha:

I have seen my neighbors, posting hot bath with their other half neighbors. bahaha. Sounds interesting.


----------



## FragileDoll

Sorry for replying late - I was busy having dinner. Done now. :D


----------



## FragileDoll

This is one of the feed from my Sims neighbor.

*Frank Ruvolo*

*It's true! My Sim and Becki's Sim have started Dating!*
Getting into different types of friendships and relationships in The Sims Social means you get to do fun new things with them!
What do you think of the news? Click below for a reward!
*10 minutes ago via The Sims Social · Like · · Get Social Points*


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Emily, what happened? did I miss something?

*Well my DB's ex decided not to bring the kids for contact yesterday... she has said that we are not allowed to see them because we dont feed them, we dont look after them, we hit them and swear at them..... which are total lies.... she is just trying to be as spiteful as possible... we are calling our solicitor tomorrow morning about this.... *


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> This is one of the feed from my Sims neighbor.
> 
> *Frank Ruvolo*
> 
> *It's true! My Sim and Becki's Sim have started Dating!*
> Getting into different types of friendships and relationships in The Sims Social means you get to do fun new things with them!
> What do you think of the news? Click below for a reward!
> *10 minutes ago via The Sims Social · Like · · Get Social Points*

More people need to play this game haha... and they need to fix it so that requests go through right away!


----------



## JBear85

emilyanne said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Emily, what happened? did I miss something?
> 
> *Well my DB's ex decided not to bring the kids for contact yesterday... she has said that we are not allowed to see them because we dont feed them, we dont look after them, we hit them and swear at them..... which are total lies.... she is just trying to be as spiteful as possible... we are calling our solicitor tomorrow morning about this.... *Click to expand...

Omgoodness! No one should have to put up with that crap... I'm so sorry to hear about it!! :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Emily, what happened? did I miss something?
> 
> *Well my DB's ex decided not to bring the kids for contact yesterday... she has said that we are not allowed to see them because we dont feed them, we dont look after them, we hit them and swear at them..... which are total lies.... she is just trying to be as spiteful as possible... we are calling our solicitor tomorrow morning about this.... *Click to expand...

I'm so sorry hun - that's awful. :hugs:


----------



## emilyanne

JBear85 said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Emily, what happened? did I miss something?
> 
> *Well my DB's ex decided not to bring the kids for contact yesterday... she has said that we are not allowed to see them because we dont feed them, we dont look after them, we hit them and swear at them..... which are total lies.... she is just trying to be as spiteful as possible... we are calling our solicitor tomorrow morning about this.... *Click to expand...
> 
> Omgoodness! No one should have to put up with that crap... I'm so sorry to hear about it!! :hugs:Click to expand...

*Well Im still upset about it now, but I have calmed down a bit now.... Its just the way his ex is, I knew she would do something like this after I got to meet the kids.... she doesnt want them to know their dad.... they beg and plead us not to make them go home.... its just so sad that she wont allow us all to get along..... even her new husband doesnt behave as badly as she does, hes accutly quite a nice guy..... *


----------



## FragileDoll

JBear85 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> This is one of the feed from my Sims neighbor.
> 
> *Frank Ruvolo*
> 
> *It's true! My Sim and Becki's Sim have started Dating!*
> Getting into different types of friendships and relationships in The Sims Social means you get to do fun new things with them!
> What do you think of the news? Click below for a reward!
> *10 minutes ago via The Sims Social · Like · · Get Social Points*
> 
> More people need to play this game haha... and they need to fix it so that requests go through right away!Click to expand...

I just wish they get it fixed soon. I want to play so bad! I already bought a Great Kisser trait lol.


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> This is one of the feed from my Sims neighbor.
> 
> *Frank Ruvolo*
> 
> *It's true! My Sim and Becki's Sim have started Dating!*
> Getting into different types of friendships and relationships in The Sims Social means you get to do fun new things with them!
> What do you think of the news? Click below for a reward!
> *10 minutes ago via The Sims Social · Like · · Get Social Points*
> 
> More people need to play this game haha... and they need to fix it so that requests go through right away!Click to expand...
> 
> I just wish they get it fixed soon. I want to play so bad! I already bought a Great Kisser trait lol.Click to expand...

*LOL that game sounds so funny *


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Emily, what happened? did I miss something?
> 
> *Well my DB's ex decided not to bring the kids for contact yesterday... she has said that we are not allowed to see them because we dont feed them, we dont look after them, we hit them and swear at them..... which are total lies.... she is just trying to be as spiteful as possible... we are calling our solicitor tomorrow morning about this.... *Click to expand...
> 
> Omgoodness! No one should have to put up with that crap... I'm so sorry to hear about it!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> *Well Im still upset about it now, but I have calmed down a bit now.... Its just the way his ex is, I knew she would do something like this after I got to meet the kids.... she doesnt want them to know their dad.... they beg and plead us not to make them go home.... its just so sad that she wont allow us all to get along..... even her new husband doesnt behave as badly as she does, hes accutly quite a nice guy..... *Click to expand...

Emily she's just being jealous of you because the kids get well along with you and your DB more than her. Well, that's mean of her. Kids are innocent and they are more closer to those who understands them and deal them the way they wanted to be dealt. You lot make them happy and they love being with you both and she just cant digest that. 

It will be okay. :hugs:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> This is one of the feed from my Sims neighbor.
> 
> *Frank Ruvolo*
> 
> *It's true! My Sim and Becki's Sim have started Dating!*
> Getting into different types of friendships and relationships in The Sims Social means you get to do fun new things with them!
> What do you think of the news? Click below for a reward!
> *10 minutes ago via The Sims Social · Like · · Get Social Points*
> 
> More people need to play this game haha... and they need to fix it so that requests go through right away!Click to expand...
> 
> I just wish they get it fixed soon. I want to play so bad! I already bought a Great Kisser trait lol.Click to expand...

LOL I have that trait too!! :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

Yes - it is amazing. :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

I tried using that trait on one of my neighbors but as I didn't have a male sims neighbor I thought to try it on one of the females but I felt disgusting doing that. It was something against me so I let it go till I find a male sims neighbor. And heck the game went off. :rofl:


----------



## emilyanne

*Thanks hun, its just horrible cause now we are going to have to go back to court to try to MAKE her let us see them.... its not easy to prove you havent done anything wrong, so its not going to be easy....*


----------



## FragileDoll

I understand hun, I hope everything goes well. Lots of hugs to you. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> I tried using that trait on one of my neighbors but as I didn't have a male sims neighbor I thought to try it on one of the females but I felt disgusting doing that. It was something against me so I let it go till I find a male sims neighbor. And heck the game went off. :rofl:

I can't believe you got to level 7 so quickly! I've been playing since Friday and I'm only level 11! :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Hope this cheers you up:

FIVE RULES TO REMEMBER IN LIFE:
1. Money cannot buy happiness but its more comfortable to cry in a Mercedes than on a bicycle.
2. Forgive your enemy but remember the *******s name.
3. Help someone when they are in trouble and they will remember you when they're in trouble again.
*4. Many people are alive only because you dont want to go to jail.
*5. Alcohol does not solve any problems, but then again, neither does milk.

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

I got so addicted in just a day that I played it constantly once my energy used to get refilled.


----------



## emilyanne

FragileDoll said:


> Hope this cheers you up:
> 
> FIVE RULES TO REMEMBER IN LIFE:
> 1. Money cannot buy happiness but its more comfortable to cry in a Mercedes than on a bicycle.
> 2. Forgive your enemy but remember the *******s name.
> 3. Help someone when they are in trouble and they will remember you when they're in trouble again.
> *4. Many people are alive only because you dont want to go to jail.
> *5. Alcohol does not solve any problems, but then again, neither does milk.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:

*THAT IS FANTASTIC HUN!!! *


----------



## FragileDoll

Bahaha. :haha: :haha: :rofl: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## emilyanne

*That just became my facebook status lol*


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen check this out, this is a guide how to change relationship with other Sims.

https://forum.playfish.com/showthread.php?t=2540863


----------



## FragileDoll

Hahaha - that's awesome, Emily.


----------



## emilyanne

*Im running off to bed now ladies  hope you all have a good night *


----------



## FragileDoll

Goodnight, Emily. :hugs:


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi ladies! Just wanted to say hello and good night. Missing all you!


----------



## hakunamatata

JBear85 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> This is one of the feed from my Sims neighbor.
> 
> *Frank Ruvolo*
> 
> *It's true! My Sim and Becki's Sim have started Dating!*
> Getting into different types of friendships and relationships in The Sims Social means you get to do fun new things with them!
> What do you think of the news? Click below for a reward!
> *10 minutes ago via The Sims Social · Like · · Get Social Points*
> 
> More people need to play this game haha... and they need to fix it so that requests go through right away!Click to expand...
> 
> I just wish they get it fixed soon. I want to play so bad! I already bought a Great Kisser trait lol.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I have that trait too!! :rofl:Click to expand...

I'm saving up for the great kisser trait! :thumbup:


----------



## jmandrews

haha i can't ever seem to keep up with you ladies! Have I missed anything important? hope everyone had a great weekend! FXed this week!!! Hope my swimmers make it! 

Question: my DH and i have been BDing every other day this month. If i ovulate this friday on the 26th when should we BD everyday or as much as possible? i am clueless and this is only my second month TTC... thanks anyone who can help!


----------



## FragileDoll

FitzBaby said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to say hello and good night. Missing all you!

Hello Greer, have a goodnight. Missing you too. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

hakunamatata said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> This is one of the feed from my Sims neighbor.
> 
> *Frank Ruvolo*
> 
> *It's true! My Sim and Becki's Sim have started Dating!*
> Getting into different types of friendships and relationships in The Sims Social means you get to do fun new things with them!
> What do you think of the news? Click below for a reward!
> *10 minutes ago via The Sims Social · Like · · Get Social Points*
> 
> More people need to play this game haha... and they need to fix it so that requests go through right away!Click to expand...
> 
> I just wish they get it fixed soon. I want to play so bad! I already bought a Great Kisser trait lol.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I have that trait too!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saving up for the great kisser trait! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Kristin, what Sims collection do you play on PC? Do you have the basic game including all the other expansions?


----------



## FragileDoll

jmandrews said:


> haha i can't ever seem to keep up with you ladies! Have I missed anything important? hope everyone had a great weekend! FXed this week!!! Hope my swimmers make it!
> 
> Question: my DH and i have been BDing every other day this month. If i ovulate this friday on the 26th when should we BD everyday or as much as possible? i am clueless and this is only my second month TTC... thanks anyone who can help!

Hun, if you are due Ov on the 26th start BDing from tonight and BD every other day until Ov and one day after Ov to increase your chances to conception.

Goodluck, hun. :dust:


----------



## jmandrews

I have had a stuffy nose and for a week now. Last week i was pretty sick i felt so weak and then i started feeling better. Now i am starting to feel bad again :( i don't know what is going on. I am due to O but i am feeling weird. like a lil crampy but i cant tell if its just gas pains or not. anyone else ever experience this


----------



## jmandrews

thanks Ana!!! will do!


----------



## FragileDoll

I get stuffy nose but after Ov - not sure why it's causing maybe because you are in your fertile period.


----------



## jmandrews

yeah probably. I hope so. i just want to be healthy. especially when TTC. FXed that this is the month for me! i will be testing sept 11.... how are you Ana?


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm good, Janene. Fingers crossed for you. :dust:

How have you been?


----------



## jmandrews

good to hear :) 
i am great! excited to begin my TWW! I see you have 8 days left until testing! :) not too much longer!


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I'm good. A bit down, school starts tomorrow and trying to come to terms with that :-/
> 
> How r u?
> 
> Gah! This sounds selfish, but I'm pretty sad that you're not going to be around as much now!! :(Click to expand...

Jen I just saw this and awww you're so sweet! :friends: :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah but I am not sure, I think I Ov around CD-14 or 15, ticker says CD16. AF due on 31st but ticker telling me to test a day before AF? i.e. 8days from now. :haha: 

So don't know when I'll be testing - I would rather wait for a missed period.


----------



## FragileDoll

Hi Tiff. How are you feeling? tired?


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi Ana! I am feeling pretty good, not tired though which is bad because I have class in the AM! :shock:


----------



## Jemma0717

How r u tonight?


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww - you'll be busy than ever now.


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm great just bored a lot. Literally have nothing to do!


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Aww - you'll be busy than ever now.

I know :( I am not liking this one bit!


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> I'm great just bored a lot. Literally have nothing to do!

I wish this was me


----------



## jmandrews

FragileDoll said:


> Yeah but I am not sure, I think I Ov around CD-14 or 15, ticker says CD16. AF due on 31st but ticker telling me to test a day before AF? i.e. 8days from now. :haha:
> 
> So don't know when I'll be testing - I would rather wait for a missed period.

I know how you feel. thats what i did last month. I was too nervous to test early. Hope you get a :bfp:! :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Aww - you'll be busy than ever now.
> 
> I know :( I am not liking this one bit!Click to expand...

It will be more boring without you in here. :wacko:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Aww - you'll be busy than ever now.
> 
> I know :( I am not liking this one bit!Click to expand...
> 
> It will be more boring without you in here. :wacko:Click to expand...

I'll still be here!! I only have class from 8:45am-10:25pm M-F and 1:30pm-3:30pm Tue and Wed!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> I'm great just bored a lot. Literally have nothing to do!
> 
> I wish this was meClick to expand...

Oh yes, I am just hating to be like this. I wish I could get a job to keep me busy all I could do is play games all day long. There's not a lot of work at home to do and I just get done with everything in an hour to 2 leaving me and my laptop for the rest of the day. :dohh:


----------



## FragileDoll

jmandrews said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Yeah but I am not sure, I think I Ov around CD-14 or 15, ticker says CD16. AF due on 31st but ticker telling me to test a day before AF? i.e. 8days from now. :haha:
> 
> So don't know when I'll be testing - I would rather wait for a missed period.
> 
> I know how you feel. thats what i did last month. I was too nervous to test early. Hope you get a :bfp:! :dust:Click to expand...

Let's see what happens, DH and I are somewhat NTNP. DH still not in mood of TTC - getting BFNs for the last 3 months of NTNP. :nope:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Aww - you'll be busy than ever now.
> 
> I know :( I am not liking this one bit!Click to expand...
> 
> It will be more boring without you in here. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll still be here!! I only have class from 8:45am-10:25pm M-F and 1:30pm-3:30pm Tue and Wed!Click to expand...

You better be. :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

I am officially NTNP now. Class starts tomorrow! Ok off to bed I go, goodnight all! Wish me luck!


----------



## FragileDoll

Good luck, Tiff. Sleep well! :hugs:


----------



## ritata1027

What a great thread.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hi girls hope everyone had a nice weekend

Should be able to chat more now and hopefully get to know everyone a bit better :happydance:

Well i took a test last night af is due to arrive thursday - just the cheap dip tests that are ultra sensitive apparently - as i just had a feeling and i got a very, very faint positive but thought i was seeing things so i waited a while and did another and got the same. This morning i used FMU and have another the same. I am now thinking that perhaps i have a crap batch (although i did test Saturday and it was definitely negative), 3 evap lines or maybe they are positive :shrug::dohh: condused to say the least.
Maybe the bruised feeling nipples and the feeling of wanting to burst into tears all the time actually is hormones not me being a complete irrational fool :blush:

Suzy


----------



## FragileDoll

ritata1027 said:


> What a great thread.

Thank you hun. :hugs: How are you?


----------



## FragileDoll

Gregsprincess said:


> Hi girls hope everyone had a nice weekend
> 
> Should be able to chat more now and hopefully get to know everyone a bit better :happydance:
> 
> Well i took a test last night af is due to arrive thursday - just the cheap dip tests that are ultra sensitive apparently - as i just had a feeling and i got a very, very faint positive but thought i was seeing things so i waited a while and did another and got the same. This morning i used FMU and have another the same. I am now thinking that perhaps i have a crap batch (although i did test Saturday and it was definitely negative), 3 evap lines or maybe they are positive :shrug::dohh: condused to say the least.
> Maybe the bruised feeling nipples and the feeling of wanting to burst into tears all the time actually is hormones not me being a complete irrational fool :blush:
> 
> Suzy

OMG - what if they are actually positive? You can't get 3 evap in a row. Would like to see some pictures, hun. Fingers crossed for you. :dust:


----------



## Gregsprincess

Ive been trying to take pictures but iphone is really not good for them :nope:

I'm kind of freaking out if they are really positive i assume its just from convincing myself it hasn't happened so far so why would it now :blush::wacko:

How are you anyway?


----------



## Gregsprincess

I'm not sure how good the picture is as my work computer won't let me see what has uploaded :growlmad: but i can see lines on the actually pic but then that could just be because i know where they are when looking at the actual test :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0421[1].jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## skweek35

jmandrews said:


> I have had a stuffy nose and for a week now. Last week i was pretty sick i felt so weak and then i started feeling better. Now i am starting to feel bad again :( i don't know what is going on. I am due to O but i am feeling weird. like a lil crampy but i cant tell if its just gas pains or not. anyone else ever experience this

Hiya Janene, 
I had a lot of bloating and gas last month at time of OV!! I have never experienced anythink like this before!!! I looked preggers!! Those cramps could well be OV cramps. 
I am in 2ww and had a terrible cold - stuffy nose and all! Just hoping this hasnt snubbed my chances of BFP this month. 

FXed you OV soon.


----------



## pip squeek

Good morning girls

How are you? Just got a few pages to Catch up on


----------



## skweek35

morning Sammi, how are you this morning?


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh I really do hope it's a bfp for you. I can't see the pics very well on my phone they show up very small


----------



## pip squeek

Morning I'm good thanks you? Just baby sitting for my nice and nephew 3 kids but it will be good practice lol


----------



## Gregsprincess

Im convinced that i am seeing things so who know's...i officially hate the tww and tests lol!!


----------



## skweek35

Enjoy all the practising you can get!!! will come in handy one day soon!!


----------



## skweek35

join the club Gregs!!! 
I hate this waiting game!!! I have so much to do but cant seem to focus!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

skweek35 said:


> join the club Gregs!!!
> I hate this waiting game!!! I have so much to do but cant seem to focus!!

I'm at work and have so much to get done, bosses ringing to make sure i will meet the deadline but i just can't get motivated :nope:

Doesn't help that me and OH had an arguement last night and we haven't spoken since :cry:

Think i may go have some retail therapy in my lunch break, not like i can go and pig out as i have my weigh in tonight :blush:


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah I hate the tww wait too it's horrible I'm determine to wait till the 1st day of my period to test which is Sooo far away.


----------



## skweek35

oh no to fight!!! Thats where i set myself small targets and reward each I accomplish those targets!! 
I would still go for retail therapy!! but dont buy food - jewerly or clothes!!!
FXed for wi tonight


----------



## skweek35

pip squeek said:


> Yeah I hate the tww wait too it's horrible I'm determine to wait till the 1st day of my period to test which is Sooo far away.

hold in their hun, it will come around sooner than you think. :hugs:


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh retail therapy that's what I need lol

Oh yeah sure it will just gotta keep busy


----------



## skweek35

I still need to buy a few things for my classroom - I feel a shopping trip coming on!!! hehe


----------



## Gregsprincess

Thanks, i've been aiming for half stone targets at a time they seem a bit easier to achieve than thinking about the ultimate goal!! My downfall is usually the cinabons they do here they are like heaven but i'm sure they must have about 100 syns being so nice lol...must start using my wii more too

It always seems to be a wait for us women have to wait for o day then its waiting for af to either show or a BFP while the men just carry on with what they are doing until you start wanting lots of BD time lol.


----------



## skweek35

OH MY GOSH - cinnabuns!!!! I want one now!!!!! I used to buy one for myself on my way to work (When I worked at a club) Just love them. Then moved to UK and found cinnabun at Lakeside - not too far from me! but they closed down a few yesrs back 
boohoo - where do you get them from?


----------



## skweek35

OH saw me looking at bbt charts yesterday and said they look really complicated!!! So I had to explain the changes in temps and all that!!! and they think our bodies arents that complicated!!! welcome to a females body!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

skweek35 said:


> OH saw me looking at bbt charts yesterday and said they look really complicated!!! So I had to explain the changes in temps and all that!!! and they think our bodies arents that complicated!!! welcome to a females body!!

Imagine if a man had to chart and temp :rofl: i try to explain about cm and postition to my OH and he just looks confused

I get them from the mall in nicosia they just bought out a cherry one and i think it took me all of 30 seconds to eat it :blush: think if i had a whole box they wouldn't last long - its like Krispy Kreme doughnuts the more you have the more you want :dohh:

Always thought the cinabons did an online thing though :shrug: probably not a good thing to encourage you but look what i found

https://www.cinnaworld.co.uk/Delivery_cinnabon.html :blush:


----------



## skweek35

ooohhh think that i should go for the classic minis please 
hehe 
oh my gosh I might have to earn activity points before heading into london tomorrow!!! hehe


----------



## Gregsprincess

Be so nice to be able to just eat them and not worry that lbs are going on...


----------



## skweek35

oh yea!!!! but I so need to loose weight - dont want to be a plumpy bride!! so more lbs off now less to loose after baba


----------



## skweek35

or wait till I am preggers - and enjoy just one mini then!!! 
madness in the method!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

skweek35 said:


> oh yea!!!! but I so need to loose weight - dont want to be a plumpy bride!! so more lbs off now less to loose after baba

If i get BFP i'll carry on following slimming world our consultant said few weeks ago its an approved one and have read a few people kept a lot of weight off.

I only joined cos i knew id put weight on being with OH and he can literally eat ANYTHING and stays the same, saw a pic from a BBQ and nearly cried. Got weighed 1st week and was heaviest i've ever been 13st 4 and only being 5ft 5ish i looked horrid :cry:

How do you find the weight watchers plan? They don't have that in Cyprus even if i'd have wanted to do it


----------



## skweek35

I just love the new WW plan with propoints!!! so easy to use and fruit and most veg are free!!!! I am a bit of fruit bat!!! hehe 
I have considered going onto Slimmers World as I can get it free for 3 months through a program here, but OH talked me out of it. 
I am not sure if I can continue with WW during pregnancy - will have to look into it. If I cant then might join up with SW 
I started at 15st 1lb and now 13st 1.5lbs


----------



## pip squeek

Iv never heard of them insane to try one now lol


----------



## skweek35

check out their website - they are truely delicious!!! sweet but sooooo good!!!


----------



## pip squeek

Sorry about my typing errors that was meant to say I want to try one now they sound yummy


----------



## Gregsprincess

pip squeek said:


> Iv never heard of them insane to try one now lol

I'd never heard of them until i saw them in the mall here, the smell is mmmmm have to try ignore it when i go now though!


----------



## Gregsprincess

skweek35 said:


> I just love the new WW plan with propoints!!! so easy to use and fruit and most veg are free!!!! I am a bit of fruit bat!!! hehe
> I have considered going onto Slimmers World as I can get it free for 3 months through a program here, but OH talked me out of it.
> I am not sure if I can continue with WW during pregnancy - will have to look into it. If I cant then might join up with SW
> I started at 15st 1lb and now 13st 1.5lbs

That's a really good loss :happydance::happydance: i'm kind of stuck last weigh in i stayed the same so hoping to have lost a little today!

Slimming world extra easy i think must be similar we can have unlimited fruit and veg (not avocado though 14syns each!!!) unlimited fat free meat and fish, pasta, rice, potatoes, fat free yogurt, fat free fromage frais, fat free cottage cheese and quark. Then add on healthy extra of milk or cheese (that's measured) and something like wholegrain bread or cereal (again measured) then 5-15 syns a day. I like it cos i don't have to think too much about what to eat :happydance:


----------



## FitzBaby

Good morning ladies! Just wanted to wish everyone a wonderful day. Super beautiful here today and lots LOTS to do!


----------



## Jemma0717

goodmorning all and hi greer thanks for stoppin by, we sure miss u!

ladies, have a nice day!


----------



## pip squeek

Morning tiff it's great weather hear too just had a nice walk to the park.

How was school? 

Hi Greer it's great to hear from you.


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies had a busy weekend Dads 60th birthday was nice and my bestfriend had foot surgery last friday, she live alone so I was on the list to pick her up at the hospital then I saw her foot and decided to stay with her all friday as her nurse to help her move around the house as she has a huge bandage rapped around her foot it is so big she can barley move she has to leave it on for a week. Well off to work prob have a list of notes on my desk cuz I left really early on friday oh well I was happy to help my friend and I know she would have done the same for me. Tiff have a good day at school and the rest of you ladies have a great day. hope to talk to yas later


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies - sorry to have disappeared to abruptly earlier. I kind of forgot that I had a hospital appointment this morning at 11:10am!! good thing I had a reminder set on my phone!! that only went off at 10:55am! eekk so had to rush to the hospital. all is ok though been discharged unless things start going wrong again. FXed that wont happen for some time though. 
Off to make some lunch and do some house work!!! urgh 
have a nice day!


----------



## pip squeek

Lol sorry tiff totally forgot your like 7hrs behind us you won't have been to school yet will you.

Well have a good day


----------



## JBear85

Good morning ladies! Looks like the start of a busy week! 

How is everyone?


----------



## skweek35

yup - deffo a busy week ahead!! I didnt realised that it would be this busy!! 
just hoping it will keep my mind off the 2WW!!! 
How you doing?


----------



## jmandrews

skweek35 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> I have had a stuffy nose and for a week now. Last week i was pretty sick i felt so weak and then i started feeling better. Now i am starting to feel bad again :( i don't know what is going on. I am due to O but i am feeling weird. like a lil crampy but i cant tell if its just gas pains or not. anyone else ever experience this
> 
> Hiya Janene,
> I had a lot of bloating and gas last month at time of OV!! I have never experienced anythink like this before!!! I looked preggers!! Those cramps could well be OV cramps.
> I am in 2ww and had a terrible cold - stuffy nose and all! Just hoping this hasnt snubbed my chances of BFP this month.
> 
> FXed you OV soon.Click to expand...

Thanks Skweek! i really hope thats all it is! i am taking a OPK test today! so hope here within the next few days i am ovulating! :) 
Good Luck!!! hope you get your BFP!:dust:


----------



## skweek35

just make sure you dont forget to grab your oh for lots of :sex: over the next 5 days


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> yup - deffo a busy week ahead!! I didnt realised that it would be this busy!!
> just hoping it will keep my mind off the 2WW!!!
> How you doing?

I know! Seems no one has time for much chatting anymore!!

I'm doing well, I haven't been feeling the best all weekend - very PMS-y... though I'm not due for another week+.

How are you?


----------



## jmandrews

skweek35 said:


> just make sure you dont forget to grab your oh for lots of :sex: over the next 5 days

HAHA I DON'T THINK I COULD FORGET! he already knows the drill! my DH has been pretty amazing he tried to understand me and what i am going through. he wants a baby just as much as i do! plus he could never complain when it come to BDing. Haha


----------



## skweek35

Ja I think its end of summer and everyone is back to their usual school term routine - I know it will be that way for me from next week Tuesday. Then I will only be on in the evening if I dont have lessons to plan or books to mark. 

I just cant wait for next week when we can all test. 
Oh BTW - am I allowed to test before next tuesday? 
Hehe


----------



## skweek35

jmandrews said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> just make sure you dont forget to grab your oh for lots of :sex: over the next 5 days
> 
> HAHA I DON'T THINK I COULD FORGET! he already knows the drill! my DH has been pretty amazing he tried to understand me and what i am going through. he wants a baby just as much as i do! plus he could never complain when it come to BDing. HahaClick to expand...

HAHA!!! yours and mine too!! 

My OH caught me looking at other ladies charts the other day and said that it looked too complicated for me!! So I proceeded to explain what has happening!!! I think he now understands what complicated creatures we are!! 
haha


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> Ja I think its end of summer and everyone is back to their usual school term routine - I know it will be that way for me from next week Tuesday. Then I will only be on in the evening if I dont have lessons to plan or books to mark.
> 
> I just cant wait for next week when we can all test.
> Oh BTW - am I allowed to test before next tuesday?
> Hehe

NO!! Haha no early testing!! :haha:


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Ja I think its end of summer and everyone is back to their usual school term routine - I know it will be that way for me from next week Tuesday. Then I will only be on in the evening if I dont have lessons to plan or books to mark.
> 
> I just cant wait for next week when we can all test.
> Oh BTW - am I allowed to test before next tuesday?
> Hehe
> 
> NO!! Haha no early testing!! :haha:Click to expand...

BOHOOHOOHOOHOOHOOHOOHOO
My bbt chart is looking really promising!!! I dont know if I can wait till then. My bbies are so sore - feels like they are going to fall off and was super nauseas on saturday!!!


----------



## JBear85

Yeah my bb's are crazy sore too - I actually put A5-35 on them last night and it soothed the ache! They were really sore last cycle too though. 

I've been getting nauseous at bedtime lately, but I still don't feel like I'm gonna get my BFP. There's too much doubt in my mind, and everyone says I'll KNOW when I'm pregnant... :(


----------



## skweek35

What is A5-35??


----------



## JBear85

Oh! It's this cream that goes on cold and then turns warm. It smells kinda minty and it's amazing! Just had to watch I didn't get any on my nips haha - that would have burned!!


----------



## skweek35

oh kind of like deepheat! is it for muscular pains? 

I dont know if its just me hoping that this month I will get my bfp or if I really am!! 
There is a part of me that really wants to be preggers and another part of me that is shit scared if I am!!! 
I am now 35 and how will I cope with being a parent?? 
I know all my friends say it will come naturally when the time is right! but a part of my is shitting myself! 
But I really want to be preggers!!! 
I so hope I am!!!


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> oh kind of like deepheat! is it for muscular pains?
> 
> I dont know if its just me hoping that this month I will get my bfp or if I really am!!
> There is a part of me that really wants to be preggers and another part of me that is shit scared if I am!!!
> I am now 35 and how will I cope with being a parent??
> I know all my friends say it will come naturally when the time is right! but a part of my is shitting myself!
> But I really want to be preggers!!!
> I so hope I am!!!

Yep exactly!! I figured it was worth a shot, and it was actually really soothing :)

I think everyone has that fear before their first baby - I know I do.
But deep down you know the want overpowers the fear - and you'll be a great Mom, if only because you want it so badly! :hugs:


----------



## Gregsprincess

skweek35 said:


> oh kind of like deepheat! is it for muscular pains?
> 
> I dont know if its just me hoping that this month I will get my bfp or if I really am!!
> There is a part of me that really wants to be preggers and another part of me that is shit scared if I am!!!
> I am now 35 and how will I cope with being a parent??
> I know all my friends say it will come naturally when the time is right! but a part of my is shitting myself!
> But I really want to be preggers!!!
> I so hope I am!!!

The shit scared part is exactly how i feel especially with the faint lines on the tests i did last night and this morning but im convinced they are evaps now so the panic has eased a bit!! 

Im 31 in 2 weeks and i feel like i'm going to be old :blush: my mum was 32 when she had me and i'm the youngest of 5 so i know it can be done!!

I bet you will make a great mum, you already spend most of your day with kiddies being a teacher :happydance:


----------



## Gregsprincess

JBear85 said:


> Oh! It's this cream that goes on cold and then turns warm. It smells kinda minty and it's amazing! Just had to watch I didn't get any on my nips haha - that would have burned!!

oooo i want some of this cream...although it is the nipple that feels bruised on my bbs this week :blush:


----------



## skweek35

Hey hun - I wish I was only 31 again!!! 
I was 35 back in Feb!!!! now that is old for you. In fact I think I am the oldest on this thread!! 
Yup I'm the granny of the thread and TTC #1!!!


----------



## skweek35

Oh by the time my mom was *26* she had 3 kids under 5 years old!!! 
Now I am feeling really old!!


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> Oh by the time my mom was *26* she had 3 kids under 5 years old!!!
> Now I am feeling really old!!

Same with my Mom! I'm going to be 27 in 6 months and I'm TTC #1... My sister already had 2 by my age too, so I'm behind!!


----------



## jmandrews

skweek35 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> just make sure you dont forget to grab your oh for lots of :sex: over the next 5 days
> 
> HAHA I DON'T THINK I COULD FORGET! he already knows the drill! my DH has been pretty amazing he tried to understand me and what i am going through. he wants a baby just as much as i do! plus he could never complain when it come to BDing. HahaClick to expand...
> 
> HAHA!!! yours and mine too!!
> 
> My OH caught me looking at other ladies charts the other day and said that it looked too complicated for me!! So I proceeded to explain what has happening!!! I think he now understands what complicated creatures we are!!
> hahaClick to expand...

Haha that's so funny!I don't think I could even read those charts. I have never used one.


----------



## skweek35

My mother is desperate to be a grandmother - but there is no way I am telling my mother that we are TTCing!!! After what she put my poor SIL through every month - have you got any good news for me now?? GGGGRRRRR that would just drive me insane!!! I am thinking I might actually do what my other SIL did and wait till 3 month scan to tell her!! that way she cant spill the beans to the entire world before I am ready to tell them!!!


----------



## skweek35

jmandrews said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> just make sure you dont forget to grab your oh for lots of :sex: over the next 5 days
> 
> HAHA I DON'T THINK I COULD FORGET! he already knows the drill! my DH has been pretty amazing he tried to understand me and what i am going through. he wants a baby just as much as i do! plus he could never complain when it come to BDing. HahaClick to expand...
> 
> HAHA!!! yours and mine too!!
> 
> My OH caught me looking at other ladies charts the other day and said that it looked too complicated for me!! So I proceeded to explain what has happening!!! I think he now understands what complicated creatures we are!!
> hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Haha that's so funny!I don't think I could even read those charts. I have never used one.Click to expand...

They are so easy to read and plot!! 
take your temp every morning when you wake and plot on a graph. Then watch and learn how your body temp fluctuates through out the month


----------



## skweek35

ok well, the house work is not getting done with me on the laptop chatting to you lovely ladies, so I am going to have to go and get the cleaning done!!! 
I will most likely be back on later again!! 
Have fun and try be good! hehe


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> ok well, the house work is not getting done with me on the laptop chatting to you lovely ladies, so I am going to have to go and get the cleaning done!!!
> I will most likely be back on later again!!
> Have fun and try be good! hehe

Have a good day Carla - talk to you soon! :)


----------



## jmandrews

skweek35 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> just make sure you dont forget to grab your oh for lots of :sex: over the next 5 days
> 
> HAHA I DON'T THINK I COULD FORGET! he already knows the drill! my DH has been pretty amazing he tried to understand me and what i am going through. he wants a baby just as much as i do! plus he could never complain when it come to BDing. HahaClick to expand...
> 
> HAHA!!! yours and mine too!!
> 
> My OH caught me looking at other ladies charts the other day and said that it looked too complicated for me!! So I proceeded to explain what has happening!!! I think he now understands what complicated creatures we are!!
> hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Haha that's so funny!I don't think I could even read those charts. I have never used one.Click to expand...
> 
> They are so easy to read and plot!!
> take your temp every morning when you wake and plot on a graph. Then watch and learn how your body temp fluctuates through out the monthClick to expand...

oh ok. after this month ill have to try that. don't i need a special thermometer to take my temp? and if so where do i get that. thanks for all the help! good luck getting your housework done!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies,
How are you doing? Sorry I wasnt around yesterday. We rescued another dog


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello girls. How are you'all? :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

jmandrews said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> just make sure you dont forget to grab your oh for lots of :sex: over the next 5 days
> 
> HAHA I DON'T THINK I COULD FORGET! he already knows the drill! my DH has been pretty amazing he tried to understand me and what i am going through. he wants a baby just as much as i do! plus he could never complain when it come to BDing. HahaClick to expand...
> 
> HAHA!!! yours and mine too!!
> 
> My OH caught me looking at other ladies charts the other day and said that it looked too complicated for me!! So I proceeded to explain what has happening!!! I think he now understands what complicated creatures we are!!
> hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Haha that's so funny!I don't think I could even read those charts. I have never used one.Click to expand...
> 
> They are so easy to read and plot!!
> take your temp every morning when you wake and plot on a graph. Then watch and learn how your body temp fluctuates through out the monthClick to expand...
> 
> oh ok. after this month ill have to try that. don't i need a special thermometer to take my temp? and if so where do i get that. thanks for all the help! good luck getting your housework done!Click to expand...

You can get BBT thermo's cheap off ebay or you can get a BBT pack from your boots(pharmacy) thats where I got mine. BBT thermo's give 2 decimal point numbers (36.69) whereas normal thermo's only give 1 decimal point number (36.6). 
You will need as accurate a thermo as possible.


----------



## JBear85

Hey Ana and Lacey!! It's another quiet day in here - how are you both?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Im doing ok, still looking for a job


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> Im doing ok, still looking for a job

By "rescued another dog", do you mean you took one in?


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen, I'm good. Where are all the ladies?


----------



## FragileDoll

I know about a few, Zara & Christina went for a trip including one new lady who joined the thread recently. Tiff has a class today, Laine & Loz who were testing aren't here for a while. What about the rest?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Yes I took one in, She was a Bate dog for dog fights and she is the sweetest thing. She is about 4yrs old. She is a boxer great dane mix. I named her Annabelle...Anna means gracious/merciful and belle means beautiful so it was perfect name for her. She has scars all over her, she is missing a piece of her ear and they tried filing her canines down so she couldnt fight back
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/annabelle.jpg


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks for the info I will def get one... Omg she i's sooo cute!!!I love dogs sooo much!! I can't believe people can treat them that way :( So glad she has a loving home now!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

no problem and yes she is a cute dog. she loves people even though what they did to her, which dont make sense to me


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi ladies...home from school and feeling like shit. I am so not mentally prepared for this semester I just wanna cry. It's going to be so hard...

And to make matters worse-- we are at the OB/GYN part of it all and watched a 30 MIN movie on conception and how a baby forms and all that good stuff. Gaahhh way to rub it in

I wanna quit. But I can't and I won't.


----------



## jmandrews

I know but I think dogs have by hearts when tome to forgiveness. She just wants to be loved


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well she is loved here. Im glad i got her. I feel so much better because I lost my baby and she is my baby. I love her and i wont ever let anyone hurt her


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Hi ladies...home from school and feeling like shit. I am so not mentally prepared for this semester I just wanna cry. It's going to be so hard...
> 
> And to make matters worse-- we are at the OB/GYN part of it all and watched a 30 MIN movie on conception and how a baby forms and all that good stuff. Gaahhh way to rub it in
> 
> I wanna quit. But I can't and I won't.

Aww hun :hugs:

Tough it out - it will be so worth it!!


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> Yes I took one in, She was a Bate dog for dog fights and she is the sweetest thing. She is about 4yrs old. She is a boxer great dane mix. I named her Annabelle...Anna means gracious/merciful and belle means beautiful so it was perfect name for her. She has scars all over her, she is missing a piece of her ear and they tried filing her canines down so she couldnt fight back
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/annabelle.jpg

What a beautiful dog! The world needs more dog lovers like you! :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

Jen I could just break down and cry.


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Jen, I'm good. Where are all the ladies?

Everyone's so busy this week! It's another slow day at the office so I'm around :)


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Jen I could just break down and cry.

Awww that's awful :( Is there anything we can do to cheer you up?


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh tiff I'm sure you will be fine when you get back in to the swing of things and it's going to be so worth it


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> Jen I could just break down and cry.

Tiff Hang tough honey In the end you'll have a job you love and an awesome family to come home to! Only the best things are worth fighting for and sometimes tears wash the dirt off that path :hugs:

I missed ya all in the last week and it seems i've missed 300pgs of chitchat :haha:

Hope all is well with everyone and if anyone could catch me up on what i've missed it would be great cuz 300 pgs is toooo much to read :blush:

Anyone know how Kytti is making out?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well ladies I am going to geep ttcing but to help me not think baby to much I have decided to go back to school for vet assistant. Im excited I have an appointment today.


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> well ladies I am going to geep ttcing but to help me not think baby to much I have decided to go back to school for vet assistant. Im excited I have an appointment today.

Wow that's awesome! Seems like you would be a great fit for that field of work! SO exciting! :D


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Thank you, I went to the career prep part earlier this yr and had to quit because i was going through a bad divorce and I did not want to fail my class


----------



## jmandrews

thats an awesome job! my sister does that! good luck! you can do it!


----------



## pip squeek

It's moving slow again today.

How are you all? Not long of the tww left for some


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> It's moving slow again today.
> 
> How are you all? Not long of the tww left for some

Very slow in here today! I'm bored!!

I'm doing okay, already getting impatient because I just want to know already... I still have a week+ to wait to test!!


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah I'm board too.

Oh what date are you testing? God I'm so impatient too and iv got like 19 days I think lol


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> Yeah I'm board too.
> 
> Oh what date are you testing? God I'm so impatient too and iv got like 19 days I think lol

I'm going to wait until the 31st -- I've been feeling PMS-y already for like a week so I'm pretty sure I'm out, but if I last that long without AF I'll test that day


----------



## pip squeek

Gosh the ttw Is horrible it's so hard to keep busy and just not think about it


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> Gosh the ttw Is horrible it's so hard to keep busy and just not think about it

I'm actually doing okay with it, only because I'm so convinced this isn't my month. I hope we get lots of BFP's this month though!!! :dust:


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm board too.
> 
> Oh what date are you testing? God I'm so impatient too and iv got like 19 days I think lol
> 
> I'm going to wait until the 31st -- I've been feeling PMS-y already for like a week so I'm pretty sure I'm out, but if I last that long without AF I'll test that dayClick to expand...

I hope that's a good sign. It's really hard because a lot of af signs are pregnancy signs too I never know what to think. Saying that with my last pregnancy I could tell something was different with my body


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm board too.
> 
> Oh what date are you testing? God I'm so impatient too and iv got like 19 days I think lol
> 
> I'm going to wait until the 31st -- I've been feeling PMS-y already for like a week so I'm pretty sure I'm out, but if I last that long without AF I'll test that dayClick to expand...
> 
> I hope that's a good sign. It's really hard because a lot of af signs are pregnancy signs too I never know what to think. Saying that with my last pregnancy I could tell something was different with my bodyClick to expand...

Yeah that's just it... I'm not feeling well, but I'm not feeling preggo either. Oh well, there's always next month!! :thumbup:


----------



## pip squeek

Your still in this month stay positive you could still get your bfp. 

Every woman will be different you may not be able to tell don't mean your out this month. 

Positive thoughts


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> Your still in this month stay positive you could still get your bfp.
> 
> Every woman will be different you may not be able to tell don't mean your out this month.
> 
> Positive thoughts

Aww thanks! :hugs: 

You're right... I gotta stay positive, positive, POSITIVE!!


----------



## pip squeek

My friend just found out she was pregnant and she did not suspect it all all she has no symptoms at all and did not feel pregnant.

When she decided to test she was 10 weeks


----------



## pip squeek

We all have a chance I hope this is the month for us all.

I would love a summer baby


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> My friend just found out she was pregnant and she did not suspect it all all she has no symptoms at all and did not feel pregnant.
> 
> When she decided to test she was 10 weeks

Oh wow! I know that does happen for some women, so I guess I shouldn't lose faith too easily! Just everyone I know is getting tired of me saying "this might be my month" all the time and always being wrong... so now I'm going to play it down and try not to care what happens either way!


----------



## pip squeek

I'm just scared of the sickness again I hope I don't get it when I fall pregnant this time.

I had hyperemisis which only 1 percent of people get its not nice at all


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> We all have a chance I hope this is the month for us all.
> 
> I would love a summer baby

Me too! My birthday is in January and I always hated having to have my parties in snow storms... summer birthdays would be so much fun!


----------



## pip squeek

I'm just scared of the sickness again I hope I don't get it when I fall pregnant this time.

I had hyperemisis which only 1 percent of people get its not nice at all


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> I'm just scared of the sickness again I hope I don't get it when I fall pregnant this time.
> 
> I had hyperemisis which only 1 percent of people get its not nice at all

What on earth is that?


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> We all have a chance I hope this is the month for us all.
> 
> I would love a summer baby
> 
> Me too! My birthday is in January and I always hated having to have my parties in snow storms... summer birthdays would be so much fun!Click to expand...

Oh mine is in jan too on the 18th when is yours? Yeah I know what you mean and everyone is always skint after Christmas so they can never afford to do anything


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> We all have a chance I hope this is the month for us all.
> 
> I would love a summer baby
> 
> Me too! My birthday is in January and I always hated having to have my parties in snow storms... summer birthdays would be so much fun!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh mine is in jan too on the 18th when is yours? Yeah I know what you mean and everyone is always skint after Christmas so they can never afford to do anythingClick to expand...

Yeah mine is the 9th - I know exactly how you feel!! 
And to top it off, my brother's is the 8th and my sister's is the 12th... hahaha we have pretty lame birthdays! :p


----------



## pip squeek

Oh it's extreme morning sickness I was sick about 15-20 times a day ended up in hospital for 4 weeks. Couldn't eat or drink Ohh not nice at all. 

Not sure if iv spelt that correctly tho


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> Oh it's extreme morning sickness I was sick about 15-20 times a day ended up in hospital for 4 weeks. Couldn't eat or drink Ohh not nice at all.
> 
> Not sure if iv spelt that correctly tho

My sister got like that too, with 2 out of 3 babies - in hospital, on IV fluids and everything! I really hope I don't have the same problems!


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah me too I wouldn't wish that on anyone it is worth it tho.

Gosh your birthdays are close that's an expensive month for you


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> Yeah me too I wouldn't wish that on anyone it is worth it tho.
> 
> Gosh your birthdays are close that's an expensive month for you

Yeah especially 2 weeks after Christmas!! But at least we get everything over with at once :haha:


----------



## pip squeek

Ha ha yeah suppose your rite.

Rite I'm just going to cook tea for when dh gets home so I shall be bk in about an hour so I will speak to you soon


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> Ha ha yeah suppose your rite.
> 
> Rite I'm just going to cook tea for when dh gets home so I shall be bk in about an hour so I will speak to you soon

Talk to you soon! :)


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Gosh the ttw Is horrible it's so hard to keep busy and just not think about it
> 
> I'm actually doing okay with it, only because I'm so convinced this isn't my month. I hope we get lots of BFP's this month though!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Hey you never know I was ABSOLUTELY convinced last month was a bust and now i'm waiting out for my 1st dr. appt tomarrow :wacko:


----------



## purplelilly

JBear my birthday is Jan 10 and my family was notorious for Christmas/birthday presents.:growlmad: I was so jealous of my brother who's birthday is in july:haha:


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> JBear my birthday is Jan 10 and my family was notorious for Christmas/birthday presents.:growlmad: I was so jealous of my brother who's birthday is in july:haha:

Same here!!! That's crazy! 

And that's true - I guess when you're TTC you do everything you can to convince yourself you're not pregnant so you don't get disappointed...

Thanks for the support! :hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> well ladies I am going to geep ttcing but to help me not think baby to much I have decided to go back to school for vet assistant. Im excited I have an appointment today.

good luck Pnut!!! I loove animals too but always feel so bad for them all I just wanna bring'em all home :nope: For the sake of my DH not being on Animal Horders episode I stay away from those fields :haha: We paid entirely too much $ for a sick dog at a Pet shop cuz i fell in love :blush:


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> JBear my birthday is Jan 10 and my family was notorious for Christmas/birthday presents.:growlmad: I was so jealous of my brother who's birthday is in july:haha:
> 
> Same here!!! That's crazy!
> 
> And that's true - I guess when you're TTC you do everything you can to convince yourself you're not pregnant so you don't get disappointed...
> 
> Thanks for the support! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: anytime 
After 7mths i had enough of the AF disappointment and every symptom felt like PMS until the day AF was to come and then my lower back felt like elephant was on it. Then spent about 1wk in shock :blush: I think i still may be until the doc says it's real:winkwink:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Yeah they get expensive. I dont buy dogs from petshops, I rescue them, or craigslist them


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> JBear my birthday is Jan 10 and my family was notorious for Christmas/birthday presents.:growlmad: I was so jealous of my brother who's birthday is in july:haha:
> 
> Same here!!! That's crazy!
> 
> And that's true - I guess when you're TTC you do everything you can to convince yourself you're not pregnant so you don't get disappointed...
> 
> Thanks for the support! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: anytime
> After 7mths i had enough of the AF disappointment and every symptom felt like PMS until the day AF was to come and then my lower back felt like elephant was on it. Then spent about 1wk in shock :blush: I think i still may be until the doc says it's real:winkwink:Click to expand...

That BFP must have been the BEST feeling though!! :D


----------



## pip squeek

Hey I'm back iv not missed much.


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> Hey I'm back iv not missed much.

Not at all haha - SUCH a quiet day!!


----------



## pip squeek

I know where is everyone


----------



## JBear85

I'm not sure! There's been hardly anyone around all day


----------



## skweek35

hello ladies 
I'm back!! 
still havent finished cleaning the house, but also been out - dinner at the parentals tonight. 
how is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> Hey I'm back iv not missed much.




skweek35 said:


> hello ladies
> I'm back!!
> still havent finished cleaning the house, but also been out - dinner at the parentals tonight.
> how is everyone doing tonight?

Good! Still at the office for another hour... bored stiff! How are you?


----------



## skweek35

just feeling twinges!!! hehe 
am I allowed to say that on here?? please can I test, ag please, pretty please 
with a BIG red cherry on top?? hehe


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> just feeling twinges!!! hehe
> am I allowed to say that on here?? please can I test, ag please, pretty please
> with a BIG red cherry on top?? hehe

I say.... wait until at least 10 or 12 dpo... if you get a BFN you'll only be sad - right?! I'm jealous of your twinges... the only twinges I'm having are in my right eye -- been twitching almost constantly since Friday! SO annoying!! :growlmad:


----------



## FragileDoll

HiHiHiHi - sorry I haven't been around. I was so excited to play Sims Social once again after 2 days. I am officially out of energy now. :D


----------



## FragileDoll

Carla, hold off a bit hun. :haha:

No you aren't allowed. :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

Carla, hold off a bit hun. :haha:

No you aren't allowed. :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

Double post. lol


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> HiHiHiHi - sorry I haven't been around. I was so excited to play Sims Social once again after 2 days. I am officially out of energy now. :D

It's SO addicting, isn't it?! I haven't stopped all day haha :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

By the way, Christina messaged me she is back. She said she would check in here by tomorrow.


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> By the way, Christina messaged me she is back. She said she would check in here by tomorrow.

Yeah she's been around here today too :)


----------



## FragileDoll

JBear85 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> HiHiHiHi - sorry I haven't been around. I was so excited to play Sims Social once again after 2 days. I am officially out of energy now. :D
> 
> It's SO addicting, isn't it?! I haven't stopped all day haha :rofl:Click to expand...

I was on level 7 when the game went off 2 days ago. I have been playing since evening and I am level 12 now. :shock: 

It's a drug - this has helped me to forget TTC altogether. :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh great - I didn't went through the posts. Is there anything I am missing or should I go read 50 pages. :shock:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> HiHiHiHi - sorry I haven't been around. I was so excited to play Sims Social once again after 2 days. I am officially out of energy now. :D
> 
> It's SO addicting, isn't it?! I haven't stopped all day haha :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I was on level 7 when the game went off 2 days ago. I have been playing since evening and I am level 12 now. :shock:
> 
> It's a drug - this has helped me to forget TTC altogether. :haha:Click to expand...

Agreed! Instead of symptom spotting I'm obsessing over energy and simoleons hahaha :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> just feeling twinges!!! hehe
> am I allowed to say that on here?? please can I test, ag please, pretty please
> with a BIG red cherry on top?? hehe
> 
> I say.... wait until at least 10 or 12 dpo... if you get a BFN you'll only be sad - right?! I'm jealous of your twinges... the only twinges I'm having are in my right eye -- been twitching almost constantly since Friday! SO annoying!! :growlmad:Click to expand...

HAHA - I would never test now!!! Way tooo early!!! 

Oh I hate twitchy eyes!!!!


----------



## christylove

Hey ladies can I join ?????


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> just feeling twinges!!! hehe
> am I allowed to say that on here?? please can I test, ag please, pretty please
> with a BIG red cherry on top?? hehe
> 
> I say.... wait until at least 10 or 12 dpo... if you get a BFN you'll only be sad - right?! I'm jealous of your twinges... the only twinges I'm having are in my right eye -- been twitching almost constantly since Friday! SO annoying!! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> HAHA - I would never test now!!! Way tooo early!!!
> 
> Oh I hate twitchy eyes!!!!Click to expand...

I know it's making me crazy!! And it's bad enough that people notice it when they look at me, which makes me look insane LOL :rofl:

DB was creeped out all weekend, but I have no idea what to do to make it stop!


----------



## skweek35

christylove said:


> Hey ladies can I join ?????

Of course you can Christylove!!! 

But be warned we are a crazy bunch on here and the only thing that is off limits is negative talk!!! 

Be Positive, Think Positive, Pee Positive


----------



## FragileDoll

JBear85 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> HiHiHiHi - sorry I haven't been around. I was so excited to play Sims Social once again after 2 days. I am officially out of energy now. :D
> 
> It's SO addicting, isn't it?! I haven't stopped all day haha :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I was on level 7 when the game went off 2 days ago. I have been playing since evening and I am level 12 now. :shock:
> 
> It's a drug - this has helped me to forget TTC altogether. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed! Instead of symptom spotting I'm obsessing over energy and simoleons hahaha :rofl:Click to expand...

Bahaha - same here. I am trying to get rich I only have around 4000 simoleons. :dohh:


----------



## FragileDoll

christylove said:


> Hey ladies can I join ?????

Welcome hun, ofcourse you can. What's you name? how long have you been TTC?


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> HiHiHiHi - sorry I haven't been around. I was so excited to play Sims Social once again after 2 days. I am officially out of energy now. :D
> 
> It's SO addicting, isn't it?! I haven't stopped all day haha :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I was on level 7 when the game went off 2 days ago. I have been playing since evening and I am level 12 now. :shock:
> 
> It's a drug - this has helped me to forget TTC altogether. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed! Instead of symptom spotting I'm obsessing over energy and simoleons hahaha :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Bahaha - same here. I am trying to get rich I only have around 4000 simoleons. :dohh:Click to expand...

Sheesh! You're doing WAY better than I am! Haha tell me your secrets! :thumbup:


----------



## FragileDoll

Carla yeah wait till you are atleast 12 or 13DPO. Fingers crossed for you! :dust:

Jen, I see you and Kristin sent me a Good Friends relationship request - I tried approving it but it's not letting me. You both forgot to post it on my wall I didn't get a notification in the inbox just a message popping up in my screen that you too wants to be Good Friends in here I can't click.


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies can I join ?????
> 
> Of course you can Christylove!!!
> 
> But be warned we are a crazy bunch on here and the only thing that is off limits is negative talk!!!
> 
> Be Positive, Think Positive, Pee PositiveClick to expand...

Well, we TRY to stay positive... we all slip once in awhile! :blush:

Welcome, Christylove!


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Carla yeah wait till you are atleast 12 or 13DPO. Fingers crossed for you! :dust:
> 
> Jen, I see you and Kristin sent me a Good Friends relationship request - I tried approving it but it's not letting me. You both forgot to post it on my wall I didn't get a notification in the inbox just a message popping up in my screen that you too wants to be Good Friends in here I can't click.

Weird! I'll try sending a "reminder" the next time I'm on!


----------



## pip squeek

No don't test yet don't give in you can do it. You don't have too long to wait


----------



## skweek35

oh my gosh ladies - all the game talk - I used to be addicted to many of the zynga games but had to give them up as work got really hectic. 

Dont worry - I wont be testing now - I think I will be 12/13DPO by the end of the week as I'm 7DPO today. SO poss test this weekend!! 
Oh that will make for good celebrations if I get my BFP on a bank holiday weekend!!!


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> oh my gosh ladies - all the game talk - I used to be addicted to many of the zynga games but had to give them up as work got really hectic.
> 
> Dont worry - I wont be testing now - I think I will be 12/13DPO by the end of the week as I'm 7DPO today. SO poss test this weekend!!
> Oh that will make for good celebrations if I get my BFP on a bank holiday weekend!!!

Ooooh yeah that would be awesome!

I'm hoping for my BFP before next weekend, as I'm going camping for the long weekend here in Canada. I figure not being able to drink is the lesser of two evils, over having AF!! :haha:


----------



## skweek35

ok time for me to head off - OH just got in! time to spend some time with him and he comes baring gifts for me too - his sister used to make wedding cakes and has her album. I'm off to look at wedding cakes hehe 
Night night all


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> ok time for me to head off - OH just got in! time to spend some time with him and he comes baring gifts for me too - his sister used to make wedding cakes and has her album. I'm off to look at wedding cakes hehe
> Night night all

Oh have fun!!! :)

Talk to you soon!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen, I complete skill points it gives you 10 experience points - I keep doing the skills until I level up. And simoleons I am trying to grab them from my home page - but as you already know my internet keep on disconnecting I can't make grab enough of them.


----------



## FragileDoll

Goodnight, Carla. :hugs: 

Hi Sammi, how are you today? :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Did I miss something in the earlier posts or do I need to go through those 50 pages? Anyone like to summarize?


----------



## christylove

FragileDoll said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies can I join ?????
> 
> Welcome hun, ofcourse you can. What's you name? how long have you been TTC?Click to expand...

thank you :hugs:my name is christy this is my offical first month back at ttc..... it's already had its share of up and down, but keeping the faith......
wish all baby dust and bumps in the new furture :) :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

welcome Christy. My name is Lacey


----------



## FragileDoll

christylove said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christylove said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies can I join ?????
> 
> Welcome hun, ofcourse you can. What's you name? how long have you been TTC?Click to expand...
> 
> thank you :hugs:my name is christy this is my offical first month back at ttc..... it's already had its share of up and down, but keeping the faith......
> wish all baby dust and bumps in the new furture :) :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Hun, we are all in the same boat. This is my third month of NTNP and still nothing. Sending tons of baby dust your way. :dust:

What CD/DPO are you today?


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello Lacey, how was your day today?


----------



## FragileDoll

Christy, added you on the member's list on the front page. :hugs:


----------



## christylove

Pnutsprincess said:


> welcome Christy. My name is Lacey

hi Lacy and thank you :hugs:


----------



## christylove

FragileDoll said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christylove said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies can I join ?????
> 
> Welcome hun, ofcourse you can. What's you name? how long have you been TTC?Click to expand...
> 
> thank you :hugs:my name is christy this is my offical first month back at ttc..... it's already had its share of up and down, but keeping the faith......
> wish all baby dust and bumps in the new furture :) :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hun, we are all in the same boat. This is my third month of NTNP and still nothing. Sending tons of baby dust your way. :dust:
> 
> What CD/DPO are you today?Click to expand...

that is a good question.... i got a postive opk on friday and what appeared to be a postive hpt Wondfo test on sunday if you don't mind i will post them they are currently in my journal..... so i decided after all the testing that i did this month i am burnt out stressed out and fed up for the moment....so i said that i would wait til next month to start back testing..... with all the af dramma i don't even know when to expect my period... so if she doesn't come by the first i'll re-test.... til then i just want to be supportive of all my mommies to be :)


----------



## FragileDoll

We wouldn't mind if ya post pictures for us. :hugs:


----------



## christylove

FragileDoll said:


> We wouldn't mind if ya post pictures for us. :hugs:

i didn't want to rush the page will all my ttc dramma but i'll post them :)
maybe then the dramma will leave my head lol!!!!!! okay so the first and the last are opk same test 1 is tweaked....2 and 3 same test 1 is tweaked....


do wondfo give false positives????

thank you in advance :)
 



Attached Files:







Picture 016.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 0









Picture 019.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 3









Picture 020.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 3









Picture 014.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## FragileDoll

Are these OPK tests or HPTs?


----------



## FragileDoll

Many women use these I don't think false positives would be so dark. :D


----------



## FragileDoll

If these are OPKs time to get down BDing, and if they are HPTs - Congratulations. :hugs:


----------



## christylove

1 and 4 is opk 2 and 3 are htp


----------



## christylove

i feel like af is knocking at the door :(


----------



## FragileDoll

I do see faint lines in the second and third picture. Test again in a day or two, keeping my fingers crossed for you. :dust:

^^that rhymes. :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

When is your AF due hun?


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi ladies!

Welcome Christy! :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello homie, how was your day?


----------



## Jemma0717

STRESSFUL!!! I just got done with some homework and I have a lot more to do...taking a break to come on BnB!!!! :friends:


----------



## christylove

FragileDoll said:


> I do see faint lines in the second and third picture. Test again in a day or two, keeping my fingers crossed for you. :dust:
> 
> ^^that rhymes. :happydance:

awwww thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww Tiff, I feel for ya. I am exhausted too.


----------



## FragileDoll

Anytime, Christy.


----------



## christylove

FragileDoll said:


> When is your AF due hun?

well i spoted for a week and i believe that started on the 22nd of july!!!!!!
thanks for the well wishes and trust me when i say i wish all of you bumps :hugs:


i stressed about it until i lost focus on other things..... i have to trust God for he knows what is best for me and my family..... yes i want a child or children i just want to make sure that i recieve him,her or them when it is my due season..... i will test again next month and post the outcome whatever it is..... right now i want to be here for you ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs: so enough about me:) whats happening in ya'll lives??????


----------



## Jemma0717

I just started class again today so my BnB addiction has had to decrease :(

I am Tiff and am TTC #2. I have a 5yo boy named Landon :)


----------



## JBear85

Hi girls! Had a busy night, just popping in to say goodnight, and see how you all are doing :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Same here. Hello!


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodnight Jen! :hugs:


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Goodnight Jen! :hugs:

Frig woman we need to catch up soon! Haha I miss you!! :haha: 

Hope school is going well! :) have a good night, and I'll talk to you all tomorrow!


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Goodnight Jen! :hugs:
> 
> Frig woman we need to catch up soon! Haha I miss you!! :haha:
> 
> Hope school is going well! :) have a good night, and I'll talk to you all tomorrow!Click to expand...

I know! I responded to you in my Journal! We WILL catch up. OMG I feel so lost w/o all of you ladies! :( :friends: :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

i was on earlier today but had to go to work for a conference. I do photography/design work for a studio called astra creative. We went to a conference on photographer babies and toddlers!!! it was so fun! makes me get all excited about TTC! if anyone is in indiana and needs a photographer let me know! :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Goodnight, Jen. Sleep well. :hugs:

Tiff, we all miss you like hell. :hugs:

Janene, that's awesome - you must have had lots of fun. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Right, ladies. I am going to sleep too - will check in back later. :dust:


----------



## jmandrews

yes i did! good night Ana! talk to you soon!


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies!!! 
Just thought I would pop in now as I will be out or most of today as I need to take my cousin into london to renew his passport. 

How am I going to calm my mother down?? She is still really excited about my wedding - more so than OH and I put together!!! She is even looking at mother of the bride outfits already!!! my wedding is more than 18 months away!!! 
I am thinking I will have to sit her down and explain - CALM DOWN WOMAN!!! 
gggrrrr this is the only thing really stressing me out at the mo - and I fear this will hinder me getting a bfp this month or any till I get her sorted!!! 

I am really sorry to rant here but needed to get this off my chest. 

How is everyone doing today? 
Hope you have a really good day?


----------



## Gregsprincess

Morning Carla :flower:

Sorry that did make me laugh that your mum is more excited than you and your OH, but it makes me glad that i haven't actually told any of my family when we are thinking about getting married :dohh:

My friend in the UK just announced she was getting married in May next year, apparently they went dress shopping last week and my BFF said that the mother in law is more like monster in law so i think its quite lucky your mum is excited. Apparently the MIL complained about most things, then when bride tried on dress she is actually getting said something like hmmm maybe Ade (husband to be) won't like that one!!!

I won't be online much today soooooo much work to catch up on. After obsessing about tests and faint lines yesterday i have given up and will wait until af shows now (feel it is imminent cramps again most of the morning) and had a BFN this morning and a faint faint positive!! :shrug:

On a positive note though lost 3lbs at weigh in last night :happydance:


----------



## pip squeek

Good morning girls.

Hope your all well.

Carla that made me giggle sorry. My mum was the same she did calm down tho.

Im at work at the mo is so quite tho with it been the school hols i have no work to do at all. It annoys me really when i could be spending time with my ds oh well at least im getting paid for it so i cant moan.

Oh Gregs i really hope it is a BFP when are you due to test next?


----------



## Gregsprincess

AF is due on Thursday but the cramping i'm having today feels like she may come early :-( have had extreme dizziness for the last hour got up to walk to the kitchen and it was like i'd had a bottle of vodka couldn't go in a straight line!! Even sat still i feel like i'm still moving. I have suffered in the past with vertigo and things like this but not like this!!

Oh i hate when there is no work and you still have to go - it makes the day drag.


----------



## pip squeek

When i was pregnant with my little boy i suffered from really bad dizzyness all the way through, so i do hope this is a good sign for you. Have you done a test today?

I know i finish at half 2 so its not too bad i only work part time now. Still my day does dragg


----------



## Gregsprincess

I tested with same ones as yesterday and got the same very, very faint line. Using same FMU i tested with a different test - apparently an early detection test (like really cheap things in pound shop but actually really expensive in Cyprus &#8364;17!!) and that was BFN

I would love to work part time, i thought moving to Cyprus there would be less hours to work but they actually would have me stay permanently if they could :-( What do you do?


----------



## pip squeek

I hope that line gets darker for you all the signs are looking good.

I work for the council dealing with all the special needs schools its very interesting thats why i am so quite because its the school holidays. I did used to work full befor my lo arrived. I came back 3 weeks ago after having 10 months maternity leave :(

Oh wow what do you do over there? Are you origionally from the uk?

Please excuse my spelling mistakes


----------



## Gregsprincess

Yes originally from the midlands moved here 2 years ago. I work as an accountant. I like the country but the company i work for is not great and as i don't speak the language its really difficult to find anything else. Plus with TTC i'm a bit hesitant to try to apply in case i get a BFP each month!!

Sounds like your job is a lot more interesting than mine, i can imagine there is quite a lot going on in term time. 10 months maternity leave sounds great think its only 4 here!!


----------



## pip squeek

gosh its only 4 month dont think i could have left my lo after that 10 months was hard enough lol

I can Imagin its hard when you dont speak the language. The weather would be nice tho better than over hear. Do you plann to have you your LO over there?

Oh i used to do accounting well i dint do it for long it just wasnt for me.


----------



## JBear85

Good morning ladies!

Well, it seems my body is just completely refusing to sleep this week :( Sunday night I finally fell asleep at around 2am and was up by 6. Last night I took a melatonin capsule and still didn't fall asleep until about 12:30, wide awake at 4:54am. 

I don't know what's going on, but I am FRUSTRATED :growlmad:


----------



## pip squeek

on no you not had much sleep at all i would be like a zombi.

Do you usually have problems sleeping?


----------



## Gregsprincess

Theoretically yes we are planning to stay here and have lo but i'm not saying that for definite as until it actually starts to happen i don't know how i will feel. We both haven't been that impressed with the medical side of things over here so far - its all private, can get free treatment to an extent but its not great and luckily i have health insurance with work. I got taken to the a&e last Oct with severe pain like ovary was being squeezed and they did urine test for pregnancy (had af at the time), took blood didn't tell me what that was testing then after a 3 hour wait for results said they were ok you can go, has the pain gone!!! Still to this day don't know what caused it.

The weather is great from March to October, it stays warm Nov - Dec but there are some horrible storms with torrential rain, lightening and thunder. Jan and Feb are the coldest months especially at night.


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> on no you not had much sleep at all i would be like a zombi.
> 
> Do you usually have problems sleeping?

Not at all! Haha I'm usually asleep by 11pm at the latest, and sleep straight through to my alarm. I think that's why I'm so frustrated, because I'm worn out but I still can't sleep and there's essentially nothing I can do about it


----------



## JBear85

And I'm in bed EARLY every night, around 9:30-10 pm... So I give myself lots of time to wind down!


----------



## pip squeek

your body getting you prepared for when you do have a lo haha i remember getting like 1 hours sleep one night


----------



## pip squeek

Gregsprincess said:


> Theoretically yes we are planning to stay here and have lo but i'm not saying that for definite as until it actually starts to happen i don't know how i will feel. We both haven't been that impressed with the medical side of things over here so far - its all private, can get free treatment to an extent but its not great and luckily i have health insurance with work. I got taken to the a&e last Oct with severe pain like ovary was being squeezed and they did urine test for pregnancy (had af at the time), took blood didn't tell me what that was testing then after a 3 hour wait for results said they were ok you can go, has the pain gone!!! Still to this day don't know what caused it.
> 
> The weather is great from March to October, it stays warm Nov - Dec but there are some horrible storms with torrential rain, lightening and thunder. Jan and Feb are the coldest months especially at night.

Ahh so the medical side is completly different to over hear then. It would be just the language barrier that i would struggle with just being able to tell them what you want especialy when your in labour.

Would defo live there for the weatehr tho


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> your body getting you prepared for when you do have a lo haha i remember getting like 1 hours sleep one night

Haha if I had my BFP I would probably be ecstatic in spite of it all, but instead I'm just MAD! :haha: AF isn't even due for another week, so I guess I have to stay distracted for awhile longer!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

The weather is fantastic but you can get fed up with 36 degrees and sunny everyday for 6 months, especially when you can't sleep at night!!

The medical side is very different, have to pay to see a GP unless you go hospital and its &#8364;2 to see someone there. My only worry about when pregnant is they don't have midwifes here and are quite hot on doing c sections - i want to avoid these at all costs really!! The really good thing i have read is that there are scans at nearly every appointment 

Jbear85 - not sleeping is the worst, my OH suffers with insomnia quite often only sleeping 2 hours a night.


----------



## pip squeek

haha. oh yeah only 6 days till testing for you not long at all. We need some more bfp's.

Im confused not sure if i have ovulated or not. I have loads of ewcm agaiun and mild cramps and my cervix is very hign which can also mean ovulation is hear. So i will bed again tonight and tomorrow


----------



## Gregsprincess

JBear85 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> your body getting you prepared for when you do have a lo haha i remember getting like 1 hours sleep one night
> 
> Haha if I had my BFP I would probably be ecstatic in spite of it all, but instead I'm just MAD! :haha: AF isn't even due for another week, so I guess I have to stay distracted for awhile longer!!Click to expand...

Isn't sleeplessness considered a symptom though....:blush:


----------



## JBear85

Gregsprincess said:


> The weather is fantastic but you can get fed up with 36 degrees and sunny everyday for 6 months, especially when you can't sleep at night!!
> 
> The medical side is very different, have to pay to see a GP unless you go hospital and its 2 to see someone there. My only worry about when pregnant is they don't have midwifes here and are quite hot on doing c sections - i want to avoid these at all costs really!! The really good thing i have read is that there are scans at nearly every appointment
> 
> Jbear85 - not sleeping is the worst, my OH suffers with insomnia quite often only sleeping 2 hours a night.

Oh my gosh I couldn't handle that!! I get so frustrated I cry as it is, and I'm at least averaging 4 hours a night (and it's only been 2 nights!) I can't imagine having to function on 2 hours!! :shock:


----------



## pip squeek

Gregsprincess said:


> The weather is fantastic but you can get fed up with 36 degrees and sunny everyday for 6 months, especially when you can't sleep at night!!
> 
> The medical side is very different, have to pay to see a GP unless you go hospital and its &#8364;2 to see someone there. My only worry about when pregnant is they don't have midwifes here and are quite hot on doing c sections - i want to avoid these at all costs really!! The really good thing i have read is that there are scans at nearly every appointment
> 
> Jbear85 - not sleeping is the worst, my OH suffers with insomnia quite often only sleeping 2 hours a night.

Yeah i think that heat would get to me thats very hot i would defo need aircon lol

Gosh paying to see someone in the hospital how strange. Oh dont they have midwifes i liked having that contact as you could call them about anything and they would always be there. thats good that you get frequent scans, the scans are fab i had them every 4 weeks because i developed diabetes in pregnancy even tho i am healthy


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> haha. oh yeah only 6 days till testing for you not long at all. We need some more bfp's.
> 
> Im confused not sure if i have ovulated or not. I have loads of ewcm agaiun and mild cramps and my cervix is very hign which can also mean ovulation is hear. So i will bed again tonight and tomorrow

We could definitely use lots more BFPs this month! FX!!

And yep, I say when in doubt, :sex: !!! Haha


----------



## JBear85

Gregsprincess said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> your body getting you prepared for when you do have a lo haha i remember getting like 1 hours sleep one night
> 
> Haha if I had my BFP I would probably be ecstatic in spite of it all, but instead I'm just MAD! :haha: AF isn't even due for another week, so I guess I have to stay distracted for awhile longer!!Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't sleeplessness considered a symptom though....:blush:Click to expand...

Is it sometimes?! I was just expecting to be completely exhausted if I were preggo, and I am but because I'm barely able to sleep!


----------



## pip squeek

Oh yeah tiredness is a symptom so it could be a good sign


----------



## Gregsprincess

On the other site i use i've seen quite a few women when just pregnant saying that they are tired but are sleeping only a few hours and waking at ridiculous times!! I actually have fallen asleep at my desk a few times this month :blush:


----------



## pip squeek

oh you see i wouldnt be able to tell as im constantly tired anyway with lo hahahaha 

It is defo a symptom tho i used to have an afternoon nap at the start of my pregnancy


----------



## JBear85

Gregsprincess said:


> On the other site i use i've seen quite a few women when just pregnant saying that they are tired but are sleeping only a few hours and waking at ridiculous times!! I actually have fallen asleep at my desk a few times this month :blush:

Hmm well I like the sound of that!! I really hope we both get our BFPs this month!! FX! :dust:


----------



## pip squeek

i hope you both get your bfp's this month too


----------



## Gregsprincess

I hope we all do but i'm not feeling very confident of getting mine this month.

Just went to get some lunch and it was 43 degrees outside felt like i was melting in the car even with air con on...


----------



## pip squeek

stay positive when did you say you were going to test again?

wow that is hot way too hot to be getting in the car


----------



## Gregsprincess

Probably test again on Thursday now if af doesn't show that will be CD30, if still nothing after that i will wait until CD32 then test again.

Really must get some work done now will check in again later. Have a good day


----------



## pip squeek

speak to you soon


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies just catching up on some pages then off to work
have a good day ladies


----------



## purplelilly

butterworth said:


> morning ladies just catching up on some pages then off to work
> have a good day ladies

same to you! :coffee:


----------



## purplelilly

Gregsprincess said:


> Morning Carla :flower:
> had a BFN this morning and a faint faint positive!! :shrug:
> 
> On a positive note though lost 3lbs at weigh in last night :happydance:

I hope that wasn't all pee weight :haha: It may just be alittle too early hon, and cramping is a sign of both AF & BFP so we'll all just keep our fingers crossed for you!

Carla--- don't worry she'll calm down. The news is always so exciting but 18mths is a long wait! She's bound to relax soon enough! :thumbup: My DH asked permission so my mom knew before me and in her excitement I ended up knowing the proposal was coming cuz she was asking too many questions :blush: so i know where you're coming from! lol


----------



## christylove

good morning ladies,
i hope that you all have a bless day :)
i didn't know that a tread could move so fast :) 
baby dust to all.... i'll have to catch up when i get off......


----------



## Gregsprincess

purplelilly said:


> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Morning Carla :flower:
> had a BFN this morning and a faint faint positive!! :shrug:
> 
> On a positive note though lost 3lbs at weigh in last night :happydance:
> 
> I hope that wasn't all pee weight :haha: It may just be alittle too early hon, and cramping is a sign of both AF & BFP so we'll all just keep our fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

Oh that made me giggle, if only i could pee away 3lbs every week i'd get to target in no time :haha: :rofl: I remember a women that only lost 0.5lb 1 week and she said she must have forgot to have a poo that day :haha:


----------



## JBear85

Morning again everyone! At the office now - how are you all?


----------



## Gregsprincess

JBear85 said:


> Morning again everyone! At the office now - how are you all?

I'm just counting down the last 25 minutes until i can go home :happydance: it's been a long day!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Morning Ladies,
Sorry I havent been on much. Been trying to get stuff ready to go back to school on september 19th for the Vet assistant program. Im excited, but the fianancial aid stuff will be hard considering my exhusband didnt claim me even though he was responisble for me. So we have to figure out how I lived.


----------



## JBear85

Gregsprincess said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Morning again everyone! At the office now - how are you all?
> 
> I'm just counting down the last 25 minutes until i can go home :happydance: it's been a long day!Click to expand...

Lucky! I'm working 10-6 today and it's only 10:35 :shock:


----------



## Gregsprincess

JBear85 said:


> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Morning again everyone! At the office now - how are you all?
> 
> I'm just counting down the last 25 minutes until i can go home :happydance: it's been a long day!Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky! I'm working 10-6 today and it's only 10:35 :shock:Click to expand...

Or not so lucky i've been here since 8am and finish at 6pm :wacko: get a 2 hour lunch but usually have so much to do i work it :nope:


----------



## JBear85

Gregsprincess said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Morning again everyone! At the office now - how are you all?
> 
> I'm just counting down the last 25 minutes until i can go home :happydance: it's been a long day!Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky! I'm working 10-6 today and it's only 10:35 :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Or not so lucky i've been here since 8am and finish at 6pm :wacko: get a 2 hour lunch but usually have so much to do i work it :nope:Click to expand...

Oh that's awful!! Go home and put your feet up! :hugs:


----------



## Gregsprincess

Oh i plan to go home have a nice cool shower and let DF cook me dinner :haha::munch:


----------



## jmandrews

skweek35 said:


> Morning ladies!!!
> Just thought I would pop in now as I will be out or most of today as I need to take my cousin into london to renew his passport.
> 
> How am I going to calm my mother down?? She is still really excited about my wedding - more so than OH and I put together!!! She is even looking at mother of the bride outfits already!!! my wedding is more than 18 months away!!!
> I am thinking I will have to sit her down and explain - CALM DOWN WOMAN!!!
> gggrrrr this is the only thing really stressing me out at the mo - and I fear this will hinder me getting a bfp this month or any till I get her sorted!!!
> 
> I am really sorry to rant here but needed to get this off my chest.
> 
> How is everyone doing today?
> Hope you have a really good day?

Don't let your mom's excitement stress you out. Just let her be excited for you. I wish my mom would have been that excited. She never helped me with the planning not even once :( just think of it as. If your daughter to be was getting married wouldn't be super excited :) just give it a little longer. things will start to settle down and go back to normal! hang in there


----------



## JBear85

Gregsprincess said:


> Oh i plan to go home have a nice cool shower and let DF cook me dinner :haha::munch:

Sounds heavenly! That's what I miss about DB when he's gone through the week -- I LOVE his cooking, and hate having to cook for myself!! :haha:


----------



## jmandrews

Good Morning!!!! i slept in a bit today. I couldn't sleep much last night for some reason. How is everyone? Anyone testing yet?!! :)


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> Good Morning!!!! i slept in a bit today. I couldn't sleep much last night for some reason. How is everyone? Anyone testing yet?!! :)

Lots of sleeplessness happening!! I still have another week and a day to wait - I promised I'd wait til the 31st


----------



## jmandrews

haha i know I need to wake up! i Have a lot to do before this weekend. My Best friend is getting married in gatlinburg tennesee and that is 6.5 hours away! i have lots to do.

Not too much longer! I proud of you for holding out! Thats what i did last time :) FXed!!! Hope you get your BFP!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well ladies my boys(dogs) have accepted babygirl Annabelle.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/aor.jpg
^annabelle, ranger and orion^


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> haha i know I need to wake up! i Have a lot to do before this weekend. My Best friend is getting married in gatlinburg tennesee and that is 6.5 hours away! i have lots to do.
> 
> Not too much longer! I proud of you for holding out! Thats what i did last time :) FXed!!! Hope you get your BFP!!!

Thanks!! I'm feeling crampy and that's discouraging, but I've been crampy for at least a week so I don't know what's up.

Weddings are so much fun! I have a friend getting married on Saturday as well -- it's that time of year! Hopefully there's nice weather all around! :)


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> well ladies my boys(dogs) have accepted babygirl Annabelle.
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/aor.jpg
> ^annabelle, ranger and orion^

Adorable!! They're like best friends already :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

yes they are orion and annabelle are like lovers, it is cute. he cant go anywhere without her and she is the same way. Im taking them to the dog park today


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> yes they are orion and annabelle are like lovers, it is cute. he cant go anywhere without her and she is the same way. Im taking them to the dog park today

SO cute! I'm debating on getting a second dog, but the idea makes me nervous - I've always only had one, so I'm hesitant


----------



## jmandrews

I have two dogs! i think it is totally worth it. they have a friend to hang out with all the time. My dogs love each other! i have a Great Dane names Takoda (girl) and a weimaraner, american bulldog, pointer mix named Bentley (boy)
 



Attached Files:







285442_10100204798070028_20723695_47315132_3412469_n.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jmandrews

Takoda is Brindle and Bentley is the dark one


----------



## Pnutsprincess

2 dogs are great to have so they do have someone to play with, 3 dogs gets a bit harder, but I love my fogs and im glad I got annabelle. She needed us


----------



## Pnutsprincess

dogs***


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> I have two dogs! i think it is totally worth it. they have a friend to hang out with all the time. My dogs love each other! i have a Great Dane names Takoda (girl) and a weimaraner, american bulldog, pointer mix named Bentley (boy)

Oh they're precious!! I have a cat who's actually bigger than my dog (he's a little runt), but to be honest the cat is a pain in my ass and I dislike him more often than I get along with him :haha: 

They play though, and that's great. I guess my biggest holdup is finding people to dogsit TWO dogs, instead of just one.



That's my little guy, Cooper. He turned 3 in July :D


----------



## Pnutsprincess

yeah when you have to go away it is harder to find someone and cost more to pay for a kennel to watch them while your away, but seth and I decided that for now on they go where we go


----------



## jmandrews

aw Cooper is adorable!!! you have a good point finding sitters can be hard. I am lucky and my parents or my DH's parents doggysit all the time for us. lol they call them their grandpuppies. my dogs are so spoiled! :)


----------



## jmandrews

ill be right back i have to go run a couple of errands :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

alright ladies enjoy your day. i need to get ready to take my pups to the park


----------



## JBear85

Have a good day ladies! Talk to you soon :)


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> aw Cooper is adorable!!! you have a good point finding sitters can be hard. I am lucky and my parents or my DH's parents doggysit all the time for us. lol they call them their grandpuppies. my dogs are so spoiled! :)

Thanks! :D He's my little shadow... I love him to bits!

My Mom and Dad are always great about watching him for me, and I have friends that will too. The thing is my friends have 2 kids and 2 dogs of their own, and my parents have a dog and 4 cats -- zoos!! LOL


----------



## trying2becalm

Hi ladies. How are we all? Sorry I have not been around. The last week has been a bit mental still at work! I have no hope for catching up so what have I missed? Debbie Downer has stayed away I hope? Have you resisted symptom spotting? 
This time next week lots of you will be getting ready to test!! FIngers crossed for you all.


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello, ladies. How have you all been?


----------



## JBear85

trying2becalm said:


> Hi ladies. How are we all? Sorry I have not been around. The last week has been a bit mental still at work! I have no hope for catching up so what have I missed? Debbie Downer has stayed away I hope? Have you resisted symptom spotting?
> This time next week lots of you will be getting ready to test!! FIngers crossed for you all.

Hi! How are you feeling?

We're trying to resist symptom spotting, but it's been tough! Haha I'm a little more sane this cycle than last!! :haha:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Hello, ladies. How have you all been?

Hey Ana! I'm well, how are you??


----------



## butterworth

lunch time and enjoying my homemade soup then off to work again.


----------



## JBear85

butterworth said:


> lunch time and enjoying my homemade soup then off to work again.

Yum! What kind?


----------



## Gregsprincess

[/QUOTE=]
Sounds heavenly! That's what I miss about DB when he's gone through the week -- I LOVE his cooking, and hate having to cook for myself!! :haha
: [/QUOTE]

I hate cooking for myself too thankfully its not very often that i have too :happydance: but i did put on a lot of weight when i first moved in from the amount i did eat :blush: lost a bit of it now though.

All those doggies are lovely.... wish i could have one but DF doesn't want them in the flat as we rent and we both are out most of the day working so we feel it would be a bit cruel to leave them alone so long :nope:

My sister in UK just got a new puppy though little yorkshire terrier, wish i was there to play with her she is soooo cute!!!


----------



## butterworth

according to my ticker I'm fertile in 2 days but I have a bit of a problem. we dtd last night but he kept getting soft which has never happened before not sure what is going on but I think he is getting scared or something


----------



## butterworth

JBear85 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> lunch time and enjoying my homemade soup then off to work again.
> 
> Yum! What kind?Click to expand...

roasted potatos and bacon so yummy


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm good too - I was feeling too sleepy today. I went to bed at at 10 and woke up at 8 but still was feeling very tired and wanted to sleep more. I have a backache too since yesterday - on and off.


----------



## JBear85

Gregsprincess said:


> [/QUOTE=]
> Sounds heavenly! That's what I miss about DB when he's gone through the week -- I LOVE his cooking, and hate having to cook for myself!! :haha
> :

I hate cooking for myself too thankfully its not very often that i have too :happydance: but i did put on a lot of weight when i first moved in from the amount i did eat :blush: lost a bit of it now though.

All those doggies are lovely.... wish i could have one but DF doesn't want them in the flat as we rent and we both are out most of the day working so we feel it would be a bit cruel to leave them alone so long :nope:

My sister in UK just got a new puppy though little yorkshire terrier, wish i was there to play with her she is soooo cute!!![/QUOTE]

Aw I LOVE Yorkies!! I always wanted one, but DB wants our next dog to be a cockapoo or something like that. Which I don't mind, because his parents have one and he's SO loveable! :)


----------



## JBear85

butterworth said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> lunch time and enjoying my homemade soup then off to work again.
> 
> Yum! What kind?Click to expand...
> 
> roasted potatos and bacon so yummyClick to expand...

Yum OMG I want that in my tum right now hahaha...

Hmmm will you talk to him about it? Or is he the type to get his back up if you confront him about it?


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> I'm good too - I was feeling too sleepy today. I went to bed at at 10 and woke up at 8 but still was feeling very tired and wanted to sleep more. I have a backache too since yesterday - on and off.

Those could be really good signs, Ana!! :)


----------



## butterworth

well ladies lunch time is over I hope to be on later tonight


----------



## pip squeek

I'm bk girls just been to do some minx and nails. Now relax for the night well I can once lo is in bed.

Hope you all okay just got to catch up missed a couple of pages I think


----------



## butterworth

JBear85 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> lunch time and enjoying my homemade soup then off to work again.
> 
> Yum! What kind?Click to expand...
> 
> roasted potatos and bacon so yummyClick to expand...
> 
> Yum OMG I want that in my tum right now hahaha...
> 
> Hmmm will you talk to him about it? Or is he the type to get his back up if you confront him about it?Click to expand...

not sure this is all new to me been together almost 9 years and this is the first time ever that this has happened


----------



## butterworth

if it happens again then I'll ask him what up or whats not up in my case


----------



## JBear85

butterworth said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> lunch time and enjoying my homemade soup then off to work again.
> 
> Yum! What kind?Click to expand...
> 
> roasted potatos and bacon so yummyClick to expand...
> 
> Yum OMG I want that in my tum right now hahaha...
> 
> Hmmm will you talk to him about it? Or is he the type to get his back up if you confront him about it?Click to expand...
> 
> not sure this is all new to me been together almost 9 years and this is the first time ever that this has happenedClick to expand...

Well, try not to worry about it and KEEP TRYING!! :sex: haha

Talk to you later - have a good day!


----------



## pip squeek

Ahhh my phone wont load the pages hope iv not missed anything important


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> Ahhh my phone wont load the pages hope iv not missed anything important

Nope just a lot of dog chatter, and a BIT of symptom spotting!:blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

Bahah - I don't wanna obsess. My internet never works properly in the PM it works fine in the AM. I am having trouble right now catching up with the posts - guess I'll come back in the AM most of you girls PM though.


----------



## skweek35

hey ladies, how has everyone been today? 
I've had a rather frustrating day with my cousin!! Took him into london to help him make an application to renew his south african passport - as he is dyslexic. 
glad that its all done now and I can sit back and relax for the rest of today


----------



## christylove

FragileDoll said:


> Hello, ladies. How have you all been?

good and yourself ?

work is going good today.. well rested and ready to make some money lol :)


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> hey ladies, how has everyone been today?
> I've had a rather frustrating day with my cousin!! Took him into london to help him make an application to renew his south african passport - as he is dyslexic.
> glad that its all done now and I can sit back and relax for the rest of today

Hey Carla! I'm okay, just exhausted!

How are you?!


----------



## pip squeek

Omg my lo just took his first steps I'm so excited and Proud of him sorry totally off topic but just had to tell someone he is such a clever boy


----------



## Gregsprincess

pip squeek said:


> Omg my lo just took his first steps I'm so excited and Proud of him sorry totally off topic but just had to tell someone he is such a clever boy

:thumbup::happydance: you wont be able to stop him soon then


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> Omg my lo just took his first steps I'm so excited and Proud of him sorry totally off topic but just had to tell someone he is such a clever boy

Oh yay!! That's so exciting! :) 

Did you manage to capture it on video or anything?


----------



## pip squeek

I know I already need eyes in the back of my head he is in to everything


----------



## jmandrews

buttersworth don't let it get to you. sometimes that happens.... just try to BD as much as possible without talking about babies or TTC. lol spice things up :) it will happen


----------



## jmandrews

thats soo exciting pip squeek!!!! WALKING AT 9 MONTHS!??? that impressive!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Apparently my great nephew (my nephews son- i am far too young to be a great auntie lol) is a bit like that he's been walking a little while but he has to touch everything. I've never actually met him though when i was home at Christmas my nephews gf wouldn't let him bring the baby round :-(


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Omg my lo just took his first steps I'm so excited and Proud of him sorry totally off topic but just had to tell someone he is such a clever boy
> 
> Oh yay!! That's so exciting! :)
> 
> Did you manage to capture it on video or anything?Click to expand...

I know I can't believe it i dint expect it so soon it came out of nowhere No I dint but iv got the video camera out now tho he he


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Omg my lo just took his first steps I'm so excited and Proud of him sorry totally off topic but just had to tell someone he is such a clever boy
> 
> Oh yay!! That's so exciting! :)
> 
> Did you manage to capture it on video or anything?Click to expand...
> 
> I know I can't believe it i dint expect it so soon it came out of nowhere No I dint but iv got the video camera out now tho he heClick to expand...

Good! :) You're going to have your hands full now ... he's going to be a busy little boy! :haha:


----------



## skweek35

pip squeek said:


> I'm bk girls just been to do some minx and nails. Now relax for the night well I can once lo is in bed.
> 
> Hope you all okay just got to catch up missed a couple of pages I think

What colour minx did you get?? I just love Minx!!! so cool!!


----------



## pip squeek

jmandrews said:


> thats soo exciting pip squeek!!!! WALKING AT 9 MONTHS!??? that impressive!

I know I can't believe it my mum said i was walking at 9 months too. He was crawling at 4 and a half months


----------



## emilyanne

*Hi ladies  how is everyone? Ive had a few weird days and now so much seems to be changing.... 

First Ill start with DB's kids.... We finally got to talk to someone at our solicitors today, we tryed yesterday but got told our solicitor was away on holiday  so they had to find us somebody else to help us sort out the matter.... Well the lady we spoke to seemed very helpful and is going to talk to his ex and try to get this sorted out of court but force his ex to court if she cant get it settled.....fingers crossed we get to see the kids on the 3rd of next month as its ment to be our next contact with them....

Secondly..... well about a week ago we recieved a letter from income support.... it mentioned them back paying us some money they owed us.... we didnt think much of the letter at the time..... sunday night my DB checked his bank balance...... THERE WAS £3200!!!!!! OMFG!!!!!!!  We have been so happy and soooooooo pleased as we had a bit of debt that was really getting to both of us.... we are now debt free!!!! PLUS we also have enough money left to private rent!!!! YEAH!!!!! We have currently been searching our local area for a bigger place, we want a 2-3 bedroom and can now afford to move and have no problem paying a months rent and deposit and even have enough left to buy a washing machine!!!! (we currently have no space for a washing machine as we live in a tiny bedsit that doesnt even have connections for one!)I am soooo happy!!!!*


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> I'm bk girls just been to do some minx and nails. Now relax for the night well I can once lo is in bed.
> 
> Hope you all okay just got to catch up missed a couple of pages I think
> 
> What colour minx did you get?? I just love Minx!!! so cool!!Click to expand...

They are!! Pricey though, right?


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, how has everyone been today?
> I've had a rather frustrating day with my cousin!! Took him into london to help him make an application to renew his south african passport - as he is dyslexic.
> glad that its all done now and I can sit back and relax for the rest of today
> 
> Hey Carla! I'm okay, just exhausted!
> 
> How are you?!Click to expand...

I'm fine thanks. Just trying to resist the urge to test sooner than 31st!!!


----------



## pip squeek

skweek35 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> I'm bk girls just been to do some minx and nails. Now relax for the night well I can once lo is in bed.
> 
> Hope you all okay just got to catch up missed a couple of pages I think
> 
> What colour minx did you get?? I just love Minx!!! so cool!!Click to expand...

Oh no I do them on other people, bit of extra money for me. My fave is the silver leopard print there are so many designs


----------



## skweek35

jmandrews said:


> buttersworth don't let it get to you. sometimes that happens.... just try to BD as much as possible without talking about babies or TTC. lol spice things up :) it will happen

Oh hell yes!!! get those suspenders and stockings out girl!!! if your man is anything like mine he will love it and keep him up for ages!!!


----------



## JBear85

emilyanne said:


> *Hi ladies  how is everyone? Ive had a few weird days and now so much seems to be changing....
> 
> First Ill start with DB's kids.... We finally got to talk to someone at our solicitors today, we tryed yesterday but got told our solicitor was away on holiday  so they had to find us somebody else to help us sort out the matter.... Well the lady we spoke to seemed very helpful and is going to talk to his ex and try to get this sorted out of court but force his ex to court if she cant get it settled.....fingers crossed we get to see the kids on the 3rd of next month as its ment to be our next contact with them....
> 
> Secondly..... well about a week ago we recieved a letter from income support.... it mentioned them back paying us some money they owed us.... we didnt think much of the letter at the time..... sunday night my DB checked his bank balance...... THERE WAS £3200!!!!!! OMFG!!!!!!!  We have been so happy and soooooooo pleased as we had a bit of debt that was really getting to both of us.... we are now debt free!!!! PLUS we also have enough money left to private rent!!!! YEAH!!!!! We have currently been searching our local area for a bigger place, we want a 2-3 bedroom and can now afford to move and have no problem paying a months rent and deposit and even have enough left to buy a washing machine!!!! (we currently have no space for a washing machine as we live in a tiny bedsit that doesnt even have connections for one!)I am soooo happy!!!!*

Emily that is AMAZING!!! Everything seems to be looking up for you - I'm happy for you!! :D


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, how has everyone been today?
> I've had a rather frustrating day with my cousin!! Took him into london to help him make an application to renew his south african passport - as he is dyslexic.
> glad that its all done now and I can sit back and relax for the rest of today
> 
> Hey Carla! I'm okay, just exhausted!
> 
> How are you?!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fine thanks. Just trying to resist the urge to test sooner than 31st!!!Click to expand...

Same here!! hahaha we need WILLPOWER!


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> I'm bk girls just been to do some minx and nails. Now relax for the night well I can once lo is in bed.
> 
> Hope you all okay just got to catch up missed a couple of pages I think
> 
> What colour minx did you get?? I just love Minx!!! so cool!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no I do them on other people, bit of extra money for me. My fave is the silver leopard print there are so many designsClick to expand...

Oh that's very cool! I wish we had more of that kind of thing around here, but the whole concept is still pretty new in Canada :(


----------



## skweek35

The salon where I get my bio gel nails done has them - she has a file full of them!! I love the shiney red ones!! with silver leopard is defo 2nd fave!!!


----------



## jmandrews

skweek35 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> buttersworth don't let it get to you. sometimes that happens.... just try to BD as much as possible without talking about babies or TTC. lol spice things up :) it will happen
> 
> Oh hell yes!!! get those suspenders and stockings out girl!!! if your man is anything like mine he will love it and keep him up for ages!!!Click to expand...

BAHAHHAHAHA!!!!! :rofl: I love this comment!!!!


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> The salon where I get my bio gel nails done has them - she has a file full of them!! I love the shiney red ones!! with silver leopard is defo 2nd fave!!!

See there are no actual salons around here that offer Minx yet, we can just get store bought knockoffs by OPI or Sally Hansen... which are still cool, but not the same quality.


----------



## jmandrews

Are these the things you can stick on your nails and there are different designs and animal prints????


----------



## pip squeek

Oh they look fab I do them for £18 pound. I do all sorts of things if I lived closer I would have done them for you but far for me to travel tho lol


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> Oh they look fab I do them for £18 pound. I do all sorts of things if I lived closer I would have done them for you but far for me to travel tho lol

LOL just a bit! That's such a steal though! Someday they'll work their way over here to Ontario :p


----------



## trying2becalm

JBear85 said:


> trying2becalm said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. How are we all? Sorry I have not been around. The last week has been a bit mental still at work! I have no hope for catching up so what have I missed? Debbie Downer has stayed away I hope? Have you resisted symptom spotting?
> This time next week lots of you will be getting ready to test!! FIngers crossed for you all.
> 
> Hi! How are you feeling?
> 
> We're trying to resist symptom spotting, but it's been tough! Haha I'm a little more sane this cycle than last!! :haha:Click to expand...

I am feeling pretty well thanks. Apart from my boobs which are inflating! 

Well done on keeping sane. I am wishing you all get your BFPs. Mind you, it will change from TWW to count down to 12 weeks!!


----------



## pip squeek

skweek35 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> I'm bk girls just been to do some minx and nails. Now relax for the night well I can once lo is in bed.
> 
> Hope you all okay just got to catch up missed a couple of pages I think
> 
> What colour minx did you get?? I just love Minx!!! so cool!!Click to expand...




skweek35 said:


> The salon where I get my bio gel nails done has them - she has a file full of them!! I love the shiney red ones!! with silver leopard is defo 2nd fave!!!

Ohh I do gel nails too he he. Yeah they look fab


----------



## JBear85

trying2becalm said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying2becalm said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. How are we all? Sorry I have not been around. The last week has been a bit mental still at work! I have no hope for catching up so what have I missed? Debbie Downer has stayed away I hope? Have you resisted symptom spotting?
> This time next week lots of you will be getting ready to test!! FIngers crossed for you all.
> 
> Hi! How are you feeling?
> 
> We're trying to resist symptom spotting, but it's been tough! Haha I'm a little more sane this cycle than last!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am feeling pretty well thanks. Apart from my boobs which are inflating!
> 
> Well done on keeping sane. I am wishing you all get your BFPs. Mind you, it will change from TWW to count down to 12 weeks!!Click to expand...

LOL so true!! :haha: It will be a constant countdown, but eventually an excited one :)


----------



## emilyanne

*Thanks JBear85  Im not staying on here I just thought I should pop in and let you all know, I just feel like Im sooooo busy at the moment! lol, Oh I cant wait to get out of this place.... Its horrible.... Its one of the worst places you can accutly live in this town and we have been trapped here for 3 years.... Im just in so much shock, tomorrow we are viewing a few places and then a few more on thursday.... Im so excited! So much packing to get done as well..... omg I need boxes hahaha  *


----------



## skweek35

pip squeek said:


> Oh they look fab I do them for £18 pound. I do all sorts of things if I lived closer I would have done them for you but far for me to travel tho lol

What you not prepared to take a 4 hour trip to do my nails for me?? haha 
Yup a bit far but thanks for the offer


----------



## jmandrews

I want Minx! i bet there are places around here that do them!!! hmm ill have to research this!


----------



## skweek35

Em that is fab news!!! Good luck with packing. If you need boxes - forget the likes of asda and sains!!! they ditch their boxes really fast!!! I would recommend driving round an industrial estate and looking round their bins!!! 
yup done and forgot the t-shirt!! 
haha


----------



## skweek35

https://www.minxnails.com/


----------



## pip squeek

skweek35 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Oh they look fab I do them for £18 pound. I do all sorts of things if I lived closer I would have done them for you but far for me to travel tho lol
> 
> What you not prepared to take a 4 hour trip to do my nails for me?? haha
> Yup a bit far but thanks for the offerClick to expand...

Gosh I wish I could afford to I need a hol haha


----------



## Gregsprincess

i don't know what minx is but i want them:brat:


----------



## skweek35

https://www.minxnails.com/ 
Check out the link 
its a nail transfer that doesnt chip off your toe nails! can also put them on finger nails but heard that they arent so successful.


----------



## jmandrews

thanks skweek!!!! ill check that out!!!


----------



## skweek35

OK think its time I stop procrastinating and get that ironing done!!! 

Will chat again later!! 
have fun and be good!


----------



## Gregsprincess

oh i want some now i think i'm going to have to investigate if they have them here in Cyprus for a reasonable price....


----------



## jmandrews

talk to ya later skweek!


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah you can put them on your fingers but they don't last as longthey lift and chip easy. On your toes you can get quite a few weeks out if them I get about 5 weeks out of mine There are some great designs I have them on all the time


----------



## pip squeek

Talk to you later enjoy ironing


----------



## Gregsprincess

They seem so much better than nail varnish, i get fed up with that cos it feels heavy if that makes sense lol


----------



## pip squeek

Oh yeah they are so much better. You should try shellak too it's like nail varnish but it don't chip and also lasts about 4 weeks it's fantastic. It drys straight away


----------



## Gregsprincess

oooo will try to look for these online. I think my landlords fiancee works with nails and things i may have to ask her see if she uses them


----------



## jmandrews

is it possible to be addicted to bnb? lol cuz i am!!!


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> is it possible to be addicted to bnb? lol cuz i am!!!

Haha oh I totally am too!! It is addicting, especially for me while I'm at work :haha:


----------



## christylove

JBear85 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> is it possible to be addicted to bnb? lol cuz i am!!!
> 
> Haha oh I totally am too!! It is addicting, especially for me while I'm at work :haha:Click to expand...

same here :)


----------



## Gregsprincess

yes i think i am too


----------



## Gregsprincess

well i'm off DF has just got in from work, speak to everyone tomorrow


----------



## JBear85

Okay sorest boobs EVER today!! They don't look any different though... I hate the TWW!!! :shock:


----------



## purplelilly

christylove said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> is it possible to be addicted to bnb? lol cuz i am!!!
> 
> Haha oh I totally am too!! It is addicting, especially for me while I'm at work :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> same here :)Click to expand...

ditto! I think when you find a great group it's gonna happen. Hahaha I won't even leave the TTC board :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## jmandrews

haha good im not the only one!!! i agree purplelilly!!!
I hate waiting period! this waiting part is not fun!


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> haha good im not the only one!!! i agree purplelilly!!!
> I hate waiting period! this waiting part is not fun!

I know it's terrible!! One more week... I have myself talked into a BFP this month, but whenever I do that I end up disappointed


----------



## jmandrews

i know :( but you can't give up hope! because if it doesn't happen you have us to talk to... but im going to stay positive for you and think its going to this time!!!! :) its hard to not get your hopes up but we are only human... so its normal cuz i do too


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies, 
just got back from taking the dogs to the dog park. They are all sleeping now.


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> i know :( but you can't give up hope! because if it doesn't happen you have us to talk to... but im going to stay positive for you and think its going to this time!!!! :) its hard to not get your hopes up but we are only human... so its normal cuz i do too

Is this your second cycle TTC too? 

Before that DB and I were NTNP, and even then it was a disappointment every month!


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> just got back from taking the dogs to the dog park. They are all sleeping now.

Oh nice! Did they have a blast?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

yeah they emjoyed playong with other dogs but it was so hott


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> yeah they emjoyed playong with other dogs but it was so hott

Awww yeah it's been really warm here too... we even had a bit of an earthquake here today!


----------



## jmandrews

JBear... yes this is my 2nd cycle TTC. I am hoping this is the month! the first month was disappointing and and i know it was only my first time, but i have been wanting this for over a year. so that makes it even harder when AF shows up. I waited until after our wedding to actually start "TTC" i have been tracking my cycles since febuary though so i would be ready. My doctor told me that if this month we aren't successful she wants to put me on letrozole a medicine to help with my ovulation since my cycles are irregular


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Earthquake, wow! im thinking a nap as well. i cant stop yawning


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> JBear... yes this is my 2nd cycle TTC. I am hoping this is the month! the first month was disappointing and and i know it was only my first time, but i have been wanting this for over a year. so that makes it even harder when AF shows up. I waited until after our wedding to actually start "TTC" i have been tracking my cycles since febuary though so i would be ready. My doctor told me that if this month we aren't successful she wants to put me on letrozole a medicine to help with my ovulation since my cycles are irregular

Yeah I'm giving it a little longer to see how things go before I talk to my doctor, because I've even been off BC for almost 2 years. I hope this is our month!!! 

:dust:


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> haha good im not the only one!!! i agree purplelilly!!!
> I hate waiting period! this waiting part is not fun!
> 
> I know it's terrible!! One more week... I have myself talked into a BFP this month, but whenever I do that I end up disappointedClick to expand...

I'm sending ya all :dust::dust:
And since Jemma's busy with school i'll even pass along 

:holly::holly::flasher::sex::spermy::af::af::test::bfp:


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> Earthquake, wow! im thinking a nap as well. i cant stop yawning

Well apparently the earthquake was in Virginia, but we felt it as far as Ontario - the spread was pretty far!


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> haha good im not the only one!!! i agree purplelilly!!!
> I hate waiting period! this waiting part is not fun!
> 
> I know it's terrible!! One more week... I have myself talked into a BFP this month, but whenever I do that I end up disappointedClick to expand...
> 
> I'm sending ya all :dust::dust:
> And since Jemma's busy with school i'll even pass along
> 
> :holly::holly::flasher::sex::spermy::af::af::test::bfp:Click to expand...

Hahahahaha aww I miss Tiff!! :haha:


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> haha good im not the only one!!! i agree purplelilly!!!
> I hate waiting period! this waiting part is not fun!
> 
> I know it's terrible!! One more week... I have myself talked into a BFP this month, but whenever I do that I end up disappointedClick to expand...
> 
> I'm sending ya all :dust::dust:
> And since Jemma's busy with school i'll even pass along
> 
> :holly::holly::flasher::sex::spermy::af::af::test::bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahahaha aww I miss Tiff!! :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah me too but i'm glad she's doing the schooling lord knows the longer you wait the harder it is


----------



## jmandrews

JBear85 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> JBear... yes this is my 2nd cycle TTC. I am hoping this is the month! the first month was disappointing and and i know it was only my first time, but i have been wanting this for over a year. so that makes it even harder when AF shows up. I waited until after our wedding to actually start "TTC" i have been tracking my cycles since febuary though so i would be ready. My doctor told me that if this month we aren't successful she wants to put me on letrozole a medicine to help with my ovulation since my cycles are irregular
> 
> Yeah I'm giving it a little longer to see how things go before I talk to my doctor, because I've even been off BC for almost 2 years. I hope this is our month!!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

yeah.... i was surprised that she already was suggesting putting me on meds. I had just gone for a consultation when she suggested that. I think i will give it a shot though if it doesn't happen this month, but i have faith that this is our month! whoo hoo hope we get our BFPs!


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> Okay sorest boobs EVER today!! They don't look any different though... I hate the TWW!!! :shock:

DITTO to that!!! I have never had such sore BBs in my life before!!! can they get any worse?? Please NO!!!


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Okay sorest boobs EVER today!! They don't look any different though... I hate the TWW!!! :shock:
> 
> DITTO to that!!! I have never had such sore BBs in my life before!!! can they get any worse?? Please NO!!!Click to expand...

I KNOW!! They got tender last month before AF, but this is BAD. I can't even drive without wincing every time I hit a bump! This had better mean this is my month haha... otherwise Mother Nature is a cruel and heartless bi**ch :haha:


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> JBear... yes this is my 2nd cycle TTC. I am hoping this is the month! the first month was disappointing and and i know it was only my first time, but i have been wanting this for over a year. so that makes it even harder when AF shows up. I waited until after our wedding to actually start "TTC" i have been tracking my cycles since febuary though so i would be ready. My doctor told me that if this month we aren't successful she wants to put me on letrozole a medicine to help with my ovulation since my cycles are irregular
> 
> Yeah I'm giving it a little longer to see how things go before I talk to my doctor, because I've even been off BC for almost 2 years. I hope this is our month!!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

My doc said to give it 6 months and if nothing I should go back to her. I am hoping that with all the info I have collected with BBTing that we can save a lot of time and get straight to the necessary tests and meds.


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> JBear... yes this is my 2nd cycle TTC. I am hoping this is the month! the first month was disappointing and and i know it was only my first time, but i have been wanting this for over a year. so that makes it even harder when AF shows up. I waited until after our wedding to actually start "TTC" i have been tracking my cycles since febuary though so i would be ready. My doctor told me that if this month we aren't successful she wants to put me on letrozole a medicine to help with my ovulation since my cycles are irregular
> 
> Yeah I'm giving it a little longer to see how things go before I talk to my doctor, because I've even been off BC for almost 2 years. I hope this is our month!!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> My doc said to give it 6 months and if nothing I should go back to her. I am hoping that with all the info I have collected with BBTing that we can save a lot of time and get straight to the necessary tests and meds.Click to expand...

Yeah I think 6 months is about average... I'm SO hoping none of us get to that point though... I can't imagine 4 more TWW's AFTER this one!! :shock:


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Okay sorest boobs EVER today!! They don't look any different though... I hate the TWW!!! :shock:
> 
> DITTO to that!!! I have never had such sore BBs in my life before!!! can they get any worse?? Please NO!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I KNOW!! They got tender last month before AF, but this is BAD. I can't even drive without wincing every time I hit a bump! This had better mean this is my month haha... otherwise Mother Nature is a cruel and heartless bi**ch :haha:Click to expand...

hell you should try ironing with these aching appendages!!!! 
Mine usually get sore after OVing!! took a few days to kick in this month - so am also hoping it means this is my month!!! 
Mother Nature = cruel heartless bitch!!! for sure!!!


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Okay sorest boobs EVER today!! They don't look any different though... I hate the TWW!!! :shock:
> 
> DITTO to that!!! I have never had such sore BBs in my life before!!! can they get any worse?? Please NO!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I KNOW!! They got tender last month before AF, but this is BAD. I can't even drive without wincing every time I hit a bump! This had better mean this is my month haha... otherwise Mother Nature is a cruel and heartless bi**ch :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hell you should try ironing with these aching appendages!!!!
> Mine usually get sore after OVing!! took a few days to kick in this month - so am also hoping it means this is my month!!!
> Mother Nature = cruel heartless bitch!!! for sure!!!Click to expand...

Absolutely! Haha she's testing my sanity!!


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> JBear... yes this is my 2nd cycle TTC. I am hoping this is the month! the first month was disappointing and and i know it was only my first time, but i have been wanting this for over a year. so that makes it even harder when AF shows up. I waited until after our wedding to actually start "TTC" i have been tracking my cycles since febuary though so i would be ready. My doctor told me that if this month we aren't successful she wants to put me on letrozole a medicine to help with my ovulation since my cycles are irregular
> 
> Yeah I'm giving it a little longer to see how things go before I talk to my doctor, because I've even been off BC for almost 2 years. I hope this is our month!!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My doc said to give it 6 months and if nothing I should go back to her. I am hoping that with all the info I have collected with BBTing that we can save a lot of time and get straight to the necessary tests and meds.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I think 6 months is about average... I'm SO hoping none of us get to that point though... I can't imagine 4 more TWW's AFTER this one!! :shock:Click to expand...

This is 5th month since removing mirena for me. but 1st proper month of ttcing - but I wont tell doc that 
hehe


----------



## purplelilly

skweek35 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Okay sorest boobs EVER today!! They don't look any different though... I hate the TWW!!! :shock:
> 
> DITTO to that!!! I have never had such sore BBs in my life before!!! can they get any worse?? Please NO!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I KNOW!! They got tender last month before AF, but this is BAD. I can't even drive without wincing every time I hit a bump! This had better mean this is my month haha... otherwise Mother Nature is a cruel and heartless bi**ch :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hell you should try ironing with these aching appendages!!!!
> Mine usually get sore after OVing!! took a few days to kick in this month - so am also hoping it means this is my month!!!
> Mother Nature = cruel heartless bitch!!! for sure!!!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: But it's not mother nature just :witch: (don't ya wanna slap the smile off of her :haha:)


----------



## skweek35

HELL YES!!!!! If it is just af I think I will want to slap more than just the smile off MN's face!!!!!


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Okay sorest boobs EVER today!! They don't look any different though... I hate the TWW!!! :shock:
> 
> DITTO to that!!! I have never had such sore BBs in my life before!!! can they get any worse?? Please NO!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I KNOW!! They got tender last month before AF, but this is BAD. I can't even drive without wincing every time I hit a bump! This had better mean this is my month haha... otherwise Mother Nature is a cruel and heartless bi**ch :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hell you should try ironing with these aching appendages!!!!
> Mine usually get sore after OVing!! took a few days to kick in this month - so am also hoping it means this is my month!!!
> Mother Nature = cruel heartless bitch!!! for sure!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl: But it's not mother nature just :witch: (don't ya wanna slap the smile off of her :haha:)Click to expand...

LOL!! Hilarious! :rofl:


----------



## purplelilly

:gun::trouble::witch::witch::af:


----------



## skweek35

purplelilly said:


> :gun::trouble::witch::witch::af:

:witch: :bfn: :growlmad::sad2: :cry: :brat: :hissy: 
:devil: :yellowcard: :grr: :ban: :drunk:


----------



## jmandrews

HAHAHHAHAHAHA EVERYTHING I JUST READ JUST ABOUT MADE ME PEE MY PANTS!!!!

I really hope this is our month! I do not want any more TWW! grr or AF :nope:


----------



## kytti

In Florida on vaca but I wanted to drop in to say I am thinking of all of you and hope you will be seeing BFPs soon! I haven't had any more spotting and still have my prego symptoms so that's good!!


----------



## jmandrews

whoo hoo kytti sounds good! hope i join you soon!


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> HAHAHHAHAHAHA EVERYTHING I JUST READ JUST ABOUT MADE ME PEE MY PANTS!!!!
> 
> I really hope this is our month! I do not want any more TWW! grr or AF :nope:

I hope Tiff's list is WRONG-O hahaha... not so we can say I told you so, but just so that my BFP won't be so far away!


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> In Florida on vaca but I wanted to drop in to say I am thinking of all of you and hope you will be seeing BFPs soon! I haven't had any more spotting and still have my prego symptoms so that's good!!

So good to hear Andrea!! I hope you have an amazing rest of the week, and we'll talk to you soon! 

Hopefully some of us will have good news for you when you get back! :D


----------



## skweek35

I so hope her list is right!! I so badly want my BFP this month 
Andrea I am hoping to join you in being bumpbuddies!!! I am sooo glad you are still enjoying your preggo symptoms! hehe


----------



## jmandrews

aw Jen you have a Sailor? my twin sister's bf is in the navy :)


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> aw Jen you have a Sailor? my twin sister's bf is in the navy :)

Oh really? Yeah DB is in the Navy here in Canada... actually just about to go for training -- he leaves Oct. 8th and won't be back until almost March!! That's one reason I'm SO hopeful for my BFP this month or next!!

He'll be home for 3 weeks for Christmas though, so worst case we can try more then!


----------



## kytti

Is everyone testing the 31st? If so that is my u/s date!! Maybe it will be a lucky day for a lot of us!!!!!


----------



## skweek35

oh I just heard that my cousins wife - who is currently 26weeks preggo with twin girls has be sent to bed!!! she has already starting to dilate!!! 
Poor Kimi!! she is gonna go mental!!!


----------



## skweek35

kytti said:


> Is everyone testing the 31st? If so that is my u/s date!! Maybe it will be a lucky day for a lot of us!!!!!

Yup thats the date we have all agreed to test. I am just hoping that I can hold myself till then!! I am soo tempted to do a sneaky before then 
hehe


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> Is everyone testing the 31st? If so that is my u/s date!! Maybe it will be a lucky day for a lot of us!!!!!

I'm going to test then! And I think Tiff too, and a few other girls but I can't remember who -- we should hold off til then though... all those tests in the same day has to be lucky!!!


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Is everyone testing the 31st? If so that is my u/s date!! Maybe it will be a lucky day for a lot of us!!!!!
> 
> Yup thats the date we have all agreed to test. I am just hoping that I can hold myself till then!! I am soo tempted to do a sneaky before then
> heheClick to expand...

I know I've already been tempted, even though I know I would get a BFN!!

And while bedrest will be awful, I am SO jealous that she is having twin girls... that's what I used to dream of as a little girl!


----------



## jmandrews

aw Jen I really hope you get your BFP!!!!

Carla: aw i hope they can keep for her progressing anymore.... thats scary. 

i just noticed the prediction list on the first page! not happy im not on there lol


----------



## jmandrews

haha Jen! believe me you do not want twin girls!!! lol i lived that life and as cool as it sounds it was not easy!


----------



## skweek35

POAS day for team Coochie

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jemma0717 - 31 August 

FragileDoll - 31 August 

JBear85 - 31 August 

Zaney - 31 August 

Skweek35 - 31 August

Pip squeak - 7 September


----------



## kytti

Wow the 31st is going to be an exciting day! I'm praying to see my bean's heartbeat then!!


----------



## skweek35

there we go Team coochie testing list 
Is there anyone else we need to add to this list?


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> Wow the 31st is going to be an exciting day! I'm praying to see my bean's heartbeat then!!

I can't wait!!! One more week, one more week :haha:


----------



## skweek35

kytti said:


> Wow the 31st is going to be an exciting day! I'm praying to see my bean's heartbeat then!!

AAWWWWW I so cant wait for that day!!! 
Lets hope this is goodluckfor all of us!!


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> haha Jen! believe me you do not want twin girls!!! lol i lived that life and as cool as it sounds it was not easy!

Yeah I guess that's very true! One at a time lol...

Maybe Tiff will see that you want to be on the list and be able to predict your spot!! 

*** AHEM, TIFF!! ***


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Wow the 31st is going to be an exciting day! I'm praying to see my bean's heartbeat then!!
> 
> I can't wait!!! One more week, one more week :haha:Click to expand...

I know!!! I cant wait either 
I have a HPT upstairs - left over from last month!! 
Its just waiting to be used!!!


----------



## kytti

I'm praying for all of you ladies!


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> I'm praying for all of you ladies!

Aww thanks Andrea!~


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Wow the 31st is going to be an exciting day! I'm praying to see my bean's heartbeat then!!
> 
> I can't wait!!! One more week, one more week :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I know!!! I cant wait either
> I have a HPT upstairs - left over from last month!!
> Its just waiting to be used!!!Click to expand...

See I have nothing at home, and that's for the best for now! That way I can't even be tempted, and once that first morning pee is gone there's no point in even thinking about it!


----------



## JBear85

I'm heading home from the office now... I'll check in periodically later.

Have a good night ladies!

:dust: all around!!


----------



## jmandrews

haha Jen Maybe! i hope she predicts a BFP for me :) 

I dont POAS until sept 11 ... sooooo far away!!!


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Wow the 31st is going to be an exciting day! I'm praying to see my bean's heartbeat then!!
> 
> I can't wait!!! One more week, one more week :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I know!!! I cant wait either
> I have a HPT upstairs - left over from last month!!
> Its just waiting to be used!!!Click to expand...
> 
> See I have nothing at home, and that's for the best for now! That way I can't even be tempted, and once that first morning pee is gone there's no point in even thinking about it!Click to expand...

Yeah that is what I think every morning at the mo - get up and pee - then no point in testing!!!


----------



## skweek35

is anyone watching pregnant with your baby on BBC1?


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> I'm heading home from the office now... I'll check in periodically later.
> 
> Have a good night ladies!
> 
> :dust: all around!!

good nite honey! :dust:


----------



## skweek35

where has everyone else gone? left us here alone?


----------



## jmandrews

I dont think i get that channel :(


----------



## skweek35

its one of the main channels in the UK 
the programme is all about surrogacy.


----------



## jmandrews

aw cool! im obsessed with baby shows! lol do you get TLC?


----------



## skweek35

jmandrews said:


> aw cool! im obsessed with baby shows! lol do you get TLC?

Nope but from time to time we get vairous baby documentaries - bringing home baby, baby room, teen moms, etc 
think these might be some of the programs on that channel


----------



## jmandrews

oh yeah bringing home baby, baby room, and babies first day are all on TLC
Teen Mom is on MTV

i watch all! lol


----------



## skweek35

I love watching those programs!! I usually get to watch them with my mom


----------



## jmandrews

i know i am obsessed!


----------



## jmandrews

gotta go grocery shopping... boo! ill be back later though!


----------



## skweek35

Ok I need to head off to bed as I am starting to nod off here!! 
night night all 
will chat again tomorrow some time


----------



## jmandrews

Good night!!! sweet dreams :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Aww ladies I'm here for a little while...gotta keep studying tho! I can't wait for the weekend when I can catch up with u ladies!!!

:holly: <---- tiff! Hahahaha


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello ladies, what's up?


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff :holly: love the way you shake em. :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

Why is it that it's always quite whenever I get in here. :wacko: 

My stupid DSL moons at me in the PM it only is fine in the AM. Now I'm here and everyones gone. :haha:


----------



## christylove

FragileDoll said:


> Why is it that it's always quite whenever I get in here. :wacko:
> 
> My stupid DSL moons at me in the PM it only is fine in the AM. Now I'm here and everyones gone. :haha:

hi :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey guys! Not going to be on long. Just kind of worn out, going to knit for a bit and go to bed early. :hugs: to all!


----------



## Jemma0717

Kristin!! Hi hun!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Ok so all the new ladies, sorry if this is rude but can you all re-introduce yourself and tell me your background a bit?

I am normally in this thread ALL THE TIME and love all the ladies but started class on Monday for my Medical Assisting Degree and Phlebotomy Tech Cert so I have been BUSY!!!


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> there we go Team coochie testing list
> Is there anyone else we need to add to this list?

I'm testing sept 7 or 8 not sure yet af has been showing up at diff dates so I'm going by last months cycle


----------



## butterworth

hey tiff hows school going


----------



## Jemma0717

Schools good, busy!!!


----------



## butterworth

I'm sure it is and homework already holly crap


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh yea tons of it. Homework, test outs (competencies) and an exam already!!!


----------



## butterworth

well they didn't want to waste any time


----------



## Jemma0717

not at all....!!! hahah


----------



## butterworth

I have got to make time to bd tonight this is my most fertile day but having some trouble with DF


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh no! What's goin on?


----------



## butterworth

last night we dtd but he went soft a couple of times not sure whats up with him and that has never happened before


----------



## butterworth

I think hes stressing about ttc but not telling me


----------



## JBear85

Hey ladies! Just checking in on my phone - how is everyone?


----------



## butterworth

doing good Jen how about you


----------



## JBear85

Pretty good! Just got in from a little shopping with my sister who I haven't seen in awhile, so that was nice :)


----------



## Jemma0717

butterworth said:


> last night we dtd but he went soft a couple of times not sure whats up with him and that has never happened before

I wouldn't worry about it TOO much. My DH does the SAME thing when TTC


----------



## butterworth

that always fun


----------



## Jemma0717

Jen!!! :hugs:


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> last night we dtd but he went soft a couple of times not sure whats up with him and that has never happened before
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it TOO much. My DH does the SAME thing when TTCClick to expand...

I'm trying not to but I told him not to stress about before I'm taking the advice he gave me "it will happen when it happens" not sure why he is feeling the pressure this month


----------



## Jemma0717

butterworth said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> last night we dtd but he went soft a couple of times not sure whats up with him and that has never happened before
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it TOO much. My DH does the SAME thing when TTCClick to expand...
> 
> I'm trying not to but I told him not to stress about before I'm taking the advice he gave me "it will happen when it happens" not sure why he is feeling the pressure this monthClick to expand...

My DH says the same damn thing....ugh men! :wacko:


----------



## butterworth

I know and yet it wont happen if they can't keep it hard and finish that is the only thing that we need them to do we do the rest of the work


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Jen!!! :hugs:

Tiff!! Omg I miss you haha :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah i know right? Easier said than done apparently! Grrrr


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Jen!!! :hugs:
> 
> Tiff!! Omg I miss you haha :haha:Click to expand...

I miss you too!!! And i'm here tonight!!!!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Jen!!! :hugs:
> 
> Tiff!! Omg I miss you haha :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I miss you too!!! And i'm here tonight!!!!Click to expand...

How are you feeling? Still think you might be in for this month?


----------



## Jemma0717

I am feeling okay. Have had some weird abdominal pains but I think it's associated with this constipation I have been having. I really don't think it has anything to do with a possible pregnancy. I am really not thinking about it though- I don't have time!

How are you feeling?


----------



## butterworth

Well ladies I'm off to get me some action tonight have a good night ladies


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> I am feeling okay. Have had some weird abdominal pains but I think it's associated with this constipation I have been having. I really don't think it has anything to do with a possible pregnancy. I am really not thinking about it though- I don't have time!
> 
> How are you feeling?

Constipation can be an early sign of pregnancy though, no?

That could be a good thing!! :D

I'm feeling okay - lots of stuff going on, but I'm assuming it's all AF related :(


----------



## JBear85

butterworth said:


> Well ladies I'm off to get me some action tonight have a good night ladies

Good night! Talk to you soon :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodnight Sandy!

Yes constipation is but I am 80% sure I am OUT!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Goodnight Sandy!
> 
> Yes constipation is but I am 80% sure I am OUT!

Are you still testing on the 31st?

DB always wants me to test when he's around, but that means only this weekend or next -- so I'll probably sneaky test on Wednesday...shhh :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Goodnight Sandy!
> 
> Yes constipation is but I am 80% sure I am OUT!
> 
> Are you still testing on the 31st?
> 
> DB always wants me to test when he's around, but that means only this weekend or next -- so I'll probably sneaky test on Wednesday...shhh :haha:Click to expand...

lol yeah i'll test the 31st if AF doesn't come but I doubt that will happen.

Lol ok I will keep a secret! :happydance:


----------



## JBear85

Seems like a lot of us are feeling like we're out for this month... I'm kinda hoping we'll get a surprise and have a whole bunch of BFPs when no one is expecting it haha


----------



## FragileDoll

Late in here yet again? anybody here?


----------



## Jemma0717

im here!


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Late in here yet again? anybody here?

I'm still here, but just on my phone - how are you doing tonight Ana?


----------



## Jemma0717

Ill be right back ladies! Im gunna take a quick shower- I wanna chat though!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello you both :hugs:

I'm good - how about ya both? any symptom spotting?


----------



## FragileDoll

Come back quick, holly Tiff.


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Ill be right back ladies! Im gunna take a quick shower- I wanna chat though!

Okay I'll be around :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Whoa I just check my ticker, I'm 6DPO today nearly 7DPO (9DPO if I Ov on CD14 and 8DPO if CD15) - I thought I was just 2 or 3DPO today. Days are moving faster, thank you Sims. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

So Jen, what's up?


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Hello you both :hugs:
> 
> I'm good - how about ya both? any symptom spotting?

SO much!! I'm making myself a little crazy here!!

How about you?


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Whoa I just check my ticker, I'm 6DPO today nearly 7DPO (9DPO if I Ov on CD14 and 8DPO if CD15) - I thought I was just 2 or 3DPO today. Days are moving faster, thank you Sims. :hugs:

Haha I know thank god right?! That game has been such a perfect distraction!!


----------



## FragileDoll

I am just tired have been playing all day and now my back ache.


----------



## FragileDoll

Was already missing you girls - gave a break to the game and came here to talk to ya all. :hugs:


----------



## JBear85

ARGH my phone keeps glitching SO much :( I think I have to restart and call it a night...damn technology! I'll talk to you girls tomorrow though!

Sweet dreams and babydust all around! Hehe

:dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

I need to take a shower too - but after a while. I am too lazy.


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww - baby dust to you too, Jen. Goodnight! :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm still here if you come back Tiff. :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodnight Jen!

I'm back Ana! How are you?!


----------



## FragileDoll

I am fine Tiff having a worst backache since yesterday ugh.

How about you?


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh no :(

I am okay, been soooo busy!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Ugh I know I always hated school. HATE it so much that I don't even fancy talking about it.


----------



## Jemma0717

I know...i really dislike it


----------



## FragileDoll

And exams are always a nightmare. :wacko:


----------



## jmandrews

Jemma0717 said:


> Ok so all the new ladies, sorry if this is rude but can you all re-introduce yourself and tell me your background a bit?
> 
> I am normally in this thread ALL THE TIME and love all the ladies but started class on Monday for my Medical Assisting Degree and Phlebotomy Tech Cert so I have been BUSY!!!

Hey Tiff! i don't think i ever introduced myself to you. 
My name is Janene, I am from Indiana. I am 25 years old and have been married for almost 2 months but with my DH for 6 and half years. This is our 2nd cycle TTC. and I am due to O any day now! FXed that I do!. I will test around sept. 11... How about you?


----------



## Jemma0717

jmandrews said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so all the new ladies, sorry if this is rude but can you all re-introduce yourself and tell me your background a bit?
> 
> I am normally in this thread ALL THE TIME and love all the ladies but started class on Monday for my Medical Assisting Degree and Phlebotomy Tech Cert so I have been BUSY!!!
> 
> Hey Tiff! i don't think i ever introduced myself to you.
> My name is Janene, I am from Indiana. I am 25 years old and have been married for almost 2 months but with my DH for 6 and half years. This is our 2nd cycle TTC. and I am due to O any day now! FXed that I do!. I will test around sept. 11... How about you?Click to expand...

Oh yes, I remember your name Janene! Nice to officially meet you here :)

I married my DH May 21, 2011 and have been together for almost 7 years so very similar to you! I am 22, a mother, and a full time college student at the moment. We have been NTNP since our MC in Sept 2009 and TTC since May 2011. Now I am back in the NTNP stage because of school! Glad you are here!! :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

Jemma0717 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so all the new ladies, sorry if this is rude but can you all re-introduce yourself and tell me your background a bit?
> 
> I am normally in this thread ALL THE TIME and love all the ladies but started class on Monday for my Medical Assisting Degree and Phlebotomy Tech Cert so I have been BUSY!!!
> 
> Hey Tiff! i don't think i ever introduced myself to you.
> My name is Janene, I am from Indiana. I am 25 years old and have been married for almost 2 months but with my DH for 6 and half years. This is our 2nd cycle TTC. and I am due to O any day now! FXed that I do!. I will test around sept. 11... How about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, I remember your name Janene! Nice to officially meet you here :)
> 
> I married my DH May 21, 2011 and have been together for almost 7 years so very similar to you! I am 22, a mother, and a full time college student at the moment. We have been NTNP since our MC in Sept 2009 and TTC since May 2011. Now I am back in the NTNP stage because of school! Glad you are here!! :happydance:Click to expand...

oh wow we are a lot alike! minus the school part! you are one busy lady! I finished school in dec. i am so glad that is over! im so sorry you have school and have to put off TTC. but maybe you will conceive while not trying to :) that would be awesome! So glad i have met you ladies! im glad im not the only crazy person when it come to TTC! :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

Well sorry to cut you all short but i better get to :sex: before i lose my chance! have a great night or day depending on where you are in the world haha
its midnight for me!


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodnight hun! :hugs:


----------



## Gregsprincess

skweek35 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Okay sorest boobs EVER today!! They don't look any different though... I hate the TWW!!! :shock:
> 
> DITTO to that!!! I have never had such sore BBs in my life before!!! can they get any worse?? Please NO!!!Click to expand...

Sore boobs is not the word this month they actually feel bruised :cry: i have had soreness in previous months but definitely not like this


----------



## Gregsprincess

Jemma0717 said:


> Ok so all the new ladies, sorry if this is rude but can you all re-introduce yourself and tell me your background a bit?
> 
> I am normally in this thread ALL THE TIME and love all the ladies but started class on Monday for my Medical Assisting Degree and Phlebotomy Tech Cert so I have been BUSY!!!

Hi Tiff, Im susy i am 30 (31 in 9 days :-= ) my DF is 29 and TTC#1 probably for about 8 months properly but before that it was NTNP. He actually gets more upset about the BFN's every month than i do. We live in Cyprus but are both from the UK, met while out here last March, got engaged this February and hope to get married next October and have first lo before so i can lose the weight :blush:

I did post an essay before but the pages go so quick i've no idea where it will be lol


----------



## Gregsprincess

Now i've answered ones as i was reading through last nights posts i'll say

Good morning ladies..... hope you are all ok today?

I just got to work have to finish a job by 12 so just popped in to say hi will catch up later.

AF due tomorrow i feel her imminent arrival with all the cramping from last night and IC test this morning said BFN......oh well still next month to try


----------



## FragileDoll

Hey, Suzy. How are you? Hope the witch stays away. :dust: 

I am not feeling well - so I might go and sleep now. :( Will catch up with ya'll later. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Goodnight all. :hugs: :hugs: 

And I really miss our crazy group - our crazy talks, it's been days we "actually" sat down and had a blast together. But we will make a comeback soon. :hugs:


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hey Ana

Im ok just lots of cramping and back ache today - keep having to go toilet make sure af not here :blush: think my work colleagues will start to think ive got a problem lol!!

Hope you are ok and have a good sleep


----------



## pip squeek

FragileDoll said:


> Goodnight all. :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> And I really miss our crazy group - our crazy talks, it's been days we "actually" sat down and had a blast together. But we will make a comeback soon. :hugs:

I know i sure miss our crazy talks too its been very quite lately

How are you doing?

Iv just got to work :(


----------



## pip squeek

Gregsprincess said:


> Hey Ana
> 
> Im ok just lots of cramping and back ache today - keep having to go toilet make sure af not here :blush: think my work colleagues will start to think ive got a problem lol!!
> 
> Hope you are ok and have a good sleep

Hey

Hope AF dont show and it turns out to be a BFP


----------



## skweek35

Gregsprincess said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Okay sorest boobs EVER today!! They don't look any different though... I hate the TWW!!! :shock:
> 
> DITTO to that!!! I have never had such sore BBs in my life before!!! can they get any worse?? Please NO!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sore boobs is not the word this month they actually feel bruised :cry: i have had soreness in previous months but definitely not like thisClick to expand...

I so know what you mean!!!! I woke up with really sore BBs!! OH actually asked "Are you pregnant?" hehe!! I think he is secrectly wishing I am!!


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, just popped in to say hi and let you know what I wont be on much today - hair appointment then taking mom with me to try on 2 wedding dresses again. I so hope she can control herself today. Then after that off to fix a nail! yup broke a nail while in london yesterday - absolute castrophe!!!! :haha:

Hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## Lozlizlou

Good Morning All!

I got my BFP this morning! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Im guna switch my counter.... dont want to switch groups!

Im loving all the pregnancy symptom spotting on here, truth is I only feel hungry and tired. BB's are starting to pop out of my bra a bit! Ive had loads of wierd wacky dreams too. 

That explains why I didnt get the :witch: !!! Thought it was my pill coming out of my system :dohh:

x x x


----------



## Gregsprincess

Lozlizlou said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> I got my BFP this morning! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Im guna switch my counter.... dont want to switch groups!
> 
> Im loving all the pregnancy symptom spotting on here, truth is I only feel hungry and tired. BB's are starting to pop out of my bra a bit! Ive had loads of wierd wacky dreams too.
> 
> That explains why I didnt get the :witch: !!! Thought it was my pill coming out of my system :dohh:
> 
> x x x

:happydance: congratulations hope its a sticky bean :happydance:


----------



## pip squeek

Oh wow loz congrats thats fantastic news bet your so happy.

How long have you been trying for? hope you dont mind me asking


----------



## Gregsprincess

pip squeek said:


> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ana
> 
> Im ok just lots of cramping and back ache today - keep having to go toilet make sure af not here :blush: think my work colleagues will start to think ive got a problem lol!!
> 
> Hope you are ok and have a good sleep
> 
> Hey
> 
> Hope AF dont show and it turns out to be a BFPClick to expand...

Trying to keep thinking positive but the cramps feel like normal now :dohh:


----------



## skweek35

Lou that is fab news!!!! hhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! 
I am soooo excited for you!!!! 
May this be the first of many this month!!!


----------



## pip squeek

Gregsprincess said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ana
> 
> Im ok just lots of cramping and back ache today - keep having to go toilet make sure af not here :blush: think my work colleagues will start to think ive got a problem lol!!
> 
> Hope you are ok and have a good sleep
> 
> Hey
> 
> Hope AF dont show and it turns out to be a BFPClick to expand...
> 
> Trying to keep thinking positive but the cramps feel like normal now :dohh:Click to expand...

Are you usually on time?


----------



## pip squeek

skweek35 said:


> Lou that is fab news!!!! hhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> I am soooo excited for you!!!!
> May this be the first of many this month!!!

Ohh yeah i hope it is we need more BFP'S


----------



## skweek35

hey you beat me to it!!! I was meant to be first(according to the list)!!! May I go test now please?? I am 9DPO already!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

pip squeek said:


> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ana
> 
> Im ok just lots of cramping and back ache today - keep having to go toilet make sure af not here :blush: think my work colleagues will start to think ive got a problem lol!!
> 
> Hope you are ok and have a good sleep
> 
> Hey
> 
> Hope AF dont show and it turns out to be a BFPClick to expand...
> 
> Trying to keep thinking positive but the cramps feel like normal now :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you usually on time?Click to expand...

Give or take a day but yes can usually pinpoint it to the hour by the cramping, i've only had one cycle when af showed up 5 days early (our anniversary weekend funny enough) and i'd had no cramps but was dreaming about having really intense cramping woke up went toilet and there she was :growlmad:


----------



## pip squeek

skweek35 said:


> hey you beat me to it!!! I was meant to be first(according to the list)!!! May I go test now please?? I am 9DPO already!!

haha it so hard to resist testing aing it im really bad for it. I would wait a couple more days yet when are you due af?


----------



## Lozlizlou

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


pip squeek said:


> Oh wow loz congrats thats fantastic news bet your so happy.
> 
> How long have you been trying for? hope you dont mind me asking

Thanks Pips!

Im over the moon and bursting to tell folk.... Have to concentrate on work now!!!

I came off pill in July had a breakthrough period and fell on straight away... :shrug:

I feel sad to say that because I know some of you guys have been trying for a long time. I did say a little prayer for all the women out there who long for a little one. x

I send lots of dust! x

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## skweek35

pip squeek said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> hey you beat me to it!!! I was meant to be first(according to the list)!!! May I go test now please?? I am 9DPO already!!
> 
> haha it so hard to resist testing aing it im really bad for it. I would wait a couple more days yet when are you due af?Click to expand...

Tuesday or Wednesday next week


----------



## pip squeek

Gregsprincess said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ana
> 
> Im ok just lots of cramping and back ache today - keep having to go toilet make sure af not here :blush: think my work colleagues will start to think ive got a problem lol!!
> 
> Hope you are ok and have a good sleep
> 
> Hey
> 
> Hope AF dont show and it turns out to be a BFPClick to expand...
> 
> Trying to keep thinking positive but the cramps feel like normal now :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you usually on time?Click to expand...
> 
> Give or take a day but yes can usually pinpoint it to the hour by the cramping, i've only had one cycle when af showed up 5 days early (our anniversary weekend funny enough) and i'd had no cramps but was dreaming about having really intense cramping woke up went toilet and there she was :growlmad:Click to expand...

If you aint started by tomorrow i would defo test then.

Yeah i had a strange cycle last month i was 4 days late which has never happend before


----------



## Lozlizlou

skweek35 said:


> Lou that is fab news!!!! hhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> I am soooo excited for you!!!!
> May this be the first of many this month!!!

I hope so too darling! woop!!! Right off to work i go.... I'll check in later.... dont want to move groups 

PS Ladies - dont get down with testing because ive had 7 negatives so far! 8th time lucky and i think im around 6 weeks! x x x:happydance:


----------



## skweek35

But if I wait till 31st I will be 16DPO


----------



## skweek35

right ladies, I'm off 
have a great day and hopefully chat later on


----------



## Gregsprincess

On the test calculator thing i did they say that a test may work 2 days before expected period but less likely although i know a lot of women get BFP's on 11dpo....


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah id prob leave it a bit longer till testing lots of :dust:

Its so hard to wait iv got 14 days to wait and im getting impatient now lol


----------



## JBear85

Oh congrats on the BFP Lou!!!

That's SO exciting!! :D :D :D

You're a sweetheart for praying for us all... I'm having a weird month. I felt really optimistic, then really out, and now I'm symptom spotting like crazy (of course) and feeling like I might be in again. What a roller coaster!!

Please stick around! I'm excited to have everyone around after their BFPs to keep in touch and go through the process together :)

Hope we see many more BFPs this month! FX!!

:dust:


----------



## JBear85

This is my third morning in a row falling asleep late and waking up between 4 and 5am... Even after taking melatonin capsules before bed!! :shock:

This is getting FRUSTRATING.


----------



## pip squeek

oh no you still having touble sleeping i hope it is a good sign

Not too long till testing now.


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> oh no you still having touble sleeping i hope it is a good sign
> 
> Not too long till testing now.

I hope so too!! 

I've had problems with falling asleep before, an having that be really frustrating - but never in my life have I had an issue with waking up at such odd hours of the night! I don't know what's going on! 

Just one more week until testing! I need to keep busy and distracted so I'm not tempted to test over the weekend or something!


----------



## JBear85

It's 5:25am here and I've been up since 4:45 :( I might try for a nap before I start getting ready for work, but I'll be back on later!


----------



## pip squeek

god ytou must be shattered i dont know how your going to do a full days work on that amount of sleep


----------



## Gregsprincess

i don't do well when i've had hardly any sleep. Feel tired today but am sooo irritated with my job supposed to have finished the one i'm working on by now but cos i'm slightly addicted to this site i haven't :blush: hope they don't check but i'm working my lunch now to catch up :growlmad::dohh:


----------



## pip squeek

oh i know tell me about it im addicted to this site im on hear all the time. 

Im also at work but its really quite so iv not got too much to do


----------



## Gregsprincess

I think i'm just having a bad day have started to get a migraine now, the peripheral vision has gone in my right eye so when looking straight ahead i can't see anything at the side like normal and had white spots too :-( i haven't had a migraine for 3 years it was the reason i was taken off the combined BC pill, as soon as i stopped taking that i never got one again.

Typical that i'm so busy cos i need ot finish job but really need to not look at computer


----------



## butterworth

Congrats Loz on your bfp I'm so happy for you 
that prediction list is starting to look right to me, Carla I think your next I am so crossing my fingers for you and sendin lots of baby dust your way 
again Loz congrats on the bfp


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> god ytou must be shattered i dont know how your going to do a full days work on that amount of sleep

Yeah I am definitely not looking forward to today and tomorrow - two 12 hour days!!

I'm going to sleep alllll weekend haha :haha:


----------



## pip squeek

gosh 12 hr days dont know how you will manage that on no sleep. 

I struggle with a 6hr day at work if lo has a bad night ha ha


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> gosh 12 hr days dont know how you will manage that on no sleep.
> 
> I struggle with a 6hr day at work if lo has a bad night ha ha

LOL well the last 4 hours are from home, so I might try to squeeze a little nap in there somewhere - shhh :rofl:


----------



## pip squeek

he he Iwould be doing the same. I could do with a nap now


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> he he Iwould be doing the same. I could do with a nap now

Me too! And it's only 9:25am :haha:


----------



## jmandrews

lozlizlou said:


> good morning all!
> 
> I got my bfp this morning! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Im guna switch my counter.... Dont want to switch groups!
> 
> Im loving all the pregnancy symptom spotting on here, truth is i only feel hungry and tired. Bb's are starting to pop out of my bra a bit! Ive had loads of wierd wacky dreams too.
> 
> That explains why i didnt get the :witch: !!! Thought it was my pill coming out of my system :dohh:
> 
> X x x


congrats!!!! So exciting! Hope more will be coming over the next few days with everyone else! Yay!


----------



## jmandrews

hOPE EVERYONE IS HAVING A FABULOUS DAY! i can't stay but update me on anything new or anything i missed :) 
i am going to get my hair done and ill be back later!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Morning Ladies,
How are you all doing?


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> lozlizlou said:
> 
> 
> good morning all!
> 
> I got my bfp this morning! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Im guna switch my counter.... Dont want to switch groups!
> 
> Im loving all the pregnancy symptom spotting on here, truth is i only feel hungry and tired. Bb's are starting to pop out of my bra a bit! Ive had loads of wierd wacky dreams too.
> 
> That explains why i didnt get the :witch: !!! Thought it was my pill coming out of my system :dohh:
> 
> X x x
> 
> 
> congrats!!!! So exciting! Hope more will be coming over the next few days with everyone else! Yay!Click to expand...

I agree! We could definitely use a few more BFPs to spice things up! :)


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> Morning Ladies,
> How are you all doing?

Hi Lacey! 

I'm okay, but exhausted! How are you today?


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> hOPE EVERYONE IS HAVING A FABULOUS DAY! i can't stay but update me on anything new or anything i missed :)
> i am going to get my hair done and ill be back later!

Oooh enjoy! Lou's BFP was really the only big update - otherwise just chatter :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Im doing ok, Im anchy today because I slept wrong im sure of it. Lou congrats on you BFP. I have a meeting with the school for financial Aid.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I have abdominal pain so i think Aunt Flow is coming early but idk


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> I have abdominal pain so i think Aunt Flow is coming early but idk

Oh yeahhhh I've been cramping pretty much since Ov, so I wouldn't count yourself out just yet!! 

Good luck with financial aid today :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JBear85 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> I have abdominal pain so i think Aunt Flow is coming early but idk
> 
> Oh yeahhhh I've been cramping pretty much since Ov, so I wouldn't count yourself out just yet!!
> 
> Good luck with financial aid today :)Click to expand...

Thank you Very much. Im hoping i can get full fianancial aid and not have to pay anything


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> I have abdominal pain so i think Aunt Flow is coming early but idk
> 
> Oh yeahhhh I've been cramping pretty much since Ov, so I wouldn't count yourself out just yet!!
> 
> Good luck with financial aid today :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Very much. Im hoping i can get full fianancial aid and not have to pay anythingClick to expand...

This might be a dumb question, but how does financial aid work in the States? Do you eventually have to pay that $$ back?


----------



## purplelilly

butterworth said:


> Congrats Loz on your bfp I'm so happy for you
> that prediction list is starting to look right to me, Carla I think your next I am so crossing my fingers for you and sendin lots of baby dust your way
> again Loz congrats on the bfp

Totally agreeeee!!!!! Congrats Loz! I'm feelin lots of BFP's coming to this thread :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dust:


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Loz on your bfp I'm so happy for you
> that prediction list is starting to look right to me, Carla I think your next I am so crossing my fingers for you and sendin lots of baby dust your way
> again Loz congrats on the bfp
> 
> Totally agreeeee!!!!! Congrats Loz! I'm feelin lots of BFP's coming to this thread :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Here's hoping and praying that you're right!! :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

yeah im hoping and praying too


----------



## JBear85

By the way, how are you feeling Christina?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ladies I updated my journal, so feel free to stalk. Where is Ana and Tiff?


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> Ladies I updated my journal, so feel free to stalk. Where is Ana and Tiff?

I think Tiff's at school and Ana is either still sleeping or playing The Sims Social haha :haha: :rofl:


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> By the way, how are you feeling Christina?

I'm doing good thanks. Went to my first doc appt yesterday for "preg confirmation" and all they did was a pee test & a pap. I told her i already took 9 HPT's so she was wasting the test :haha: and made my next appt for 9/13. I think the 12ww is as bad as the 2ww for the nerves!!:growlmad:
My bra's have officially become "push-up & out" :blush: so i think some shopping is in order soon.

You all have me so excited & on edge for the BFP's!! I can't leave this thread too much of me is invested in all of you :blush::winkwink:


----------



## JBear85

Ughh earthquake yesterday, tornado watch today... and I'm in Canada! That stuff doesn't happen here! :shock:


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I updated my journal, so feel free to stalk. Where is Ana and Tiff?
> 
> I think Tiff's at school and Ana is either still sleeping or playing The Sims Social haha :haha: :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: SO RIGHT!!! lol


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> By the way, how are you feeling Christina?
> 
> I'm doing good thanks. Went to my first doc appt yesterday for "preg confirmation" and all they did was a pee test & a pap. I told her i already took 9 HPT's so she was wasting the test :haha: and made my next appt for 9/13. I think the 12ww is as bad as the 2ww for the nerves!!:growlmad:
> My bra's have officially become "push-up & out" :blush: so i think some shopping is in order soon.
> 
> You all have me so excited & on edge for the BFP's!! I can't leave this thread too much of me is invested in all of you :blush::winkwink:Click to expand...

That's good!! We don't want you to go anywhere! When we all get our BFPs we can be bump buddies :D


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> By the way, how are you feeling Christina?
> 
> I'm doing good thanks. Went to my first doc appt yesterday for "preg confirmation" and all they did was a pee test & a pap. I told her i already took 9 HPT's so she was wasting the test :haha: and made my next appt for 9/13. I think the 12ww is as bad as the 2ww for the nerves!!:growlmad:
> My bra's have officially become "push-up & out" :blush: so i think some shopping is in order soon.
> 
> You all have me so excited & on edge for the BFP's!! I can't leave this thread too much of me is invested in all of you :blush::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> That's good!! We don't want you to go anywhere! When we all get our BFPs we can be bump buddies :DClick to expand...

:winkwink: You're on my "soon to be list" :winkwink:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Yeah Im from NY and that dont happen there but Im in Colorado now and my family has been telling me they had an earthquake in NY. East coast is not suppose to get earthquakes


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> By the way, how are you feeling Christina?
> 
> I'm doing good thanks. Went to my first doc appt yesterday for "preg confirmation" and all they did was a pee test & a pap. I told her i already took 9 HPT's so she was wasting the test :haha: and made my next appt for 9/13. I think the 12ww is as bad as the 2ww for the nerves!!:growlmad:
> My bra's have officially become "push-up & out" :blush: so i think some shopping is in order soon.
> 
> You all have me so excited & on edge for the BFP's!! I can't leave this thread too much of me is invested in all of you :blush::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> That's good!! We don't want you to go anywhere! When we all get our BFPs we can be bump buddies :DClick to expand...
> 
> :winkwink: You're on my "soon to be list" :winkwink:Click to expand...

You think?? I'm kinda feeling it lately, just because everything's been so weird! BUT I've felt that way before and I think it was all in my head haha :haha:

I SO can't trust my instincts! :p


----------



## purplelilly

So is everyone still testing between 8/31 and 9/3 or do we have some early testers (not that i'm enabling or anything :haha:)


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> Yeah Im from NY and that dont happen there but Im in Colorado now and my family has been telling me they had an earthquake in NY. East coast is not suppose to get earthquakes

I know it's scary!! :( 

Makes you really wonder what's going on with the environment and stuff!


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> So is everyone still testing between 8/31 and 9/3 or do we have some early testers (not that i'm enabling or anything :haha:)

Well see I'm having a BIT of a dilemma - DB always wants me to test when he's around, but that means either next weekend or next. Lord knows if AF doesn't show I am NOT waiting until next weekend, but if I test this weekend it's early... 

so I might just sneak on the 31st anyway haha


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> By the way, how are you feeling Christina?
> 
> I'm doing good thanks. Went to my first doc appt yesterday for "preg confirmation" and all they did was a pee test & a pap. I told her i already took 9 HPT's so she was wasting the test :haha: and made my next appt for 9/13. I think the 12ww is as bad as the 2ww for the nerves!!:growlmad:
> My bra's have officially become "push-up & out" :blush: so i think some shopping is in order soon.
> 
> You all have me so excited & on edge for the BFP's!! I can't leave this thread too much of me is invested in all of you :blush::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> That's good!! We don't want you to go anywhere! When we all get our BFPs we can be bump buddies :DClick to expand...
> 
> :winkwink: You're on my "soon to be list" :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> You think?? I'm kinda feeling it lately, just because everything's been so weird! BUT I've felt that way before and I think it was all in my head haha :haha:
> 
> I SO can't trust my instincts! :pClick to expand...

Totally know where you're coming from! I was so convinced it was all in my head last cycle that i had an ept digi in my cabinet I almost forgot about :dohh: cuz i "knew" the witch was coming! :haha: Yet here i am! so you NEVER know!


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> So is everyone still testing between 8/31 and 9/3 or do we have some early testers (not that i'm enabling or anything :haha:)
> 
> Well see I'm having a BIT of a dilemma - DB always wants me to test when he's around, but that means either next weekend or next. Lord knows if AF doesn't show I am NOT waiting until next weekend, but if I test this weekend it's early...
> 
> so I might just sneak on the 31st anyway hahaClick to expand...

we won't tell :haha::haha:


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> Yeah Im from NY and that dont happen there but Im in Colorado now and my family has been telling me they had an earthquake in NY. East coast is not suppose to get earthquakes

I'm in NY and my mom who is 10miles away called me and said "did you feel that?" to get my usual sarcastic response of "are you feeling ok? do i need to get you to the hospital?":rofl: I'm the last to know everything :haha: there are so many loud trucks at my job that i don't even notice alittle shaking anymore :haha:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

wow it is scary with having earthquakes on the east coast. yeah I dont test until september 6 or 7th. Im hoping this is my month


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Yeah Im from NY and that dont happen there but Im in Colorado now and my family has been telling me they had an earthquake in NY. East coast is not suppose to get earthquakes
> 
> I'm in NY and my mom who is 10miles away called me and said "did you feel that?" to get my usual sarcastic response of "are you feeling ok? do i need to get you to the hospital?":rofl: I'm the last to know everything :haha: there are so many loud trucks at my job that i don't even notice alittle shaking anymore :haha:Click to expand...

Aww I just noticed your "Soon to be bump buddies" so cute!!! :hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> wow it is scary with having earthquakes on the east coast. yeah I dont test until september 6 or 7th. Im hoping this is my month

:dust::dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

purplelilly said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> wow it is scary with having earthquakes on the east coast. yeah I dont test until september 6 or 7th. Im hoping this is my month
> 
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thank you=) I cant believe how quiet it is today


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> wow it is scary with having earthquakes on the east coast. yeah I dont test until september 6 or 7th. Im hoping this is my month

You're a "soon to be" too :winkwink:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

purplelilly said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> wow it is scary with having earthquakes on the east coast. yeah I dont test until september 6 or 7th. Im hoping this is my month
> 
> You're a "soon to be" too :winkwink:Click to expand...

I hope so:hugs:


----------



## JBear85

I'm feeling AF crampy :( I've had cramps since Ov, but I think she's on her way soon :growlmad:


----------



## purplelilly

I think it's the time zone differences and life getting alittle busy for everyone. I'm hopin the best for them all and that being busy makes their 2WW go by faster!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JBear85 said:


> I'm feeling AF crampy :( I've had cramps since Ov, but I think she's on her way soon :growlmad:

I think she is coming for me too but not sure


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> I'm feeling AF crampy :( I've had cramps since Ov, but I think she's on her way soon :growlmad:

You're not out till the witch comes !!!!!!!!!!

So till we know :gun::gun::witch:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

purplelilly said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling AF crampy :( I've had cramps since Ov, but I think she's on her way soon :growlmad:
> 
> You're not out till the witch comes !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So till we know :gun::gun::witch:Click to expand...


You are right


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling AF crampy :( I've had cramps since Ov, but I think she's on her way soon :growlmad:
> 
> You're not out till the witch comes !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So till we know :gun::gun::witch:Click to expand...

LOL I love it!! :rofl:


----------



## purplelilly

:af::af:We must be a united front against AF!!:af::af:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

iM EXCITED!!! JUST TOOK MY OVULATION TEST AND GOT A FAT YES LH SURGE OH YEAH TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT!!!!


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> iM EXCITED!!! JUST TOOK MY OVULATION TEST AND GOT A FAT YES LH SURGE OH YEAH TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT!!!!

getta workin on that BFP!! 

:holly::flasher::sex::spermy::af::test::bfp:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Heck yeah I am when he gets home im so ready for this. Now ladies I have a question do i prop myself up for a little bit??? I need that sticky bean 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/aug24yesimovulating.jpg


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodmorning/afternoon/evening all!!! 

CONGRATS LOZ!!!!! I am SOOOO happy for you!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

OMFG Loz was after Carla on the list!!! I did say "the list will jumble around a bit" I guess I was right!!!


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> Heck yeah I am when he gets home im so ready for this. Now ladies I have a question do i prop myself up for a little bit??? I need that sticky bean
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/aug24yesimovulating.jpg

feet in the air my darling!! :haha: Stay in bed after for min 20 minutes!


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> OMFG Loz was after Carla on the list!!! I did say "the list will jumble around a bit" I guess I was right!!!

Tiff how much for palm readings :rofl: 
How was school today?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

gotcha...I will do that


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> Heck yeah I am when he gets home im so ready for this. Now ladies I have a question do i prop myself up for a little bit??? I need that sticky bean
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/aug24yesimovulating.jpg

Yay!! Get on that! :sex: haha

I definitely keep legs in the air for about 15 minutes after BD, just to be sure!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> OMFG Loz was after Carla on the list!!! I did say "the list will jumble around a bit" I guess I was right!!!

Hey Tiff!!! :D

Scary huh? It needs to jumble a little more so I can get my BFP!! 

Haha how are you?


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> gotcha...I will do that

my doc told me yesterday that my uterus is reallly tilted back so the committed legs in the air last mth i think was what did the trick :thumbup:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

awesome


----------



## Pnutsprincess

These ovulation cramps are kicking my butt


----------



## Gregsprincess

Pnutsprincess said:


> These ovulation cramps are kicking my butt

I hate ovulation cramps! Maybe bd will help ease them


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Gregsprincess said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> These ovulation cramps are kicking my butt
> 
> I hate ovulation cramps! Maybe bd will help ease themClick to expand...


I hope so...my OH is at work right now so tonight we will


----------



## Gregsprincess

I feel horrible this evening had migraine since lunch that didn't ease much with paracetamol, heard u shouldn't take ibuprofen in tww so just got to stick it out. Still getting cramps but no af yet prob be first thing in morning :-( oh well half the work week done wuhoo

How is everyone else


----------



## JBear85

Gregsprincess said:


> I feel horrible this evening had migraine since lunch that didn't ease much with paracetamol, heard u shouldn't take ibuprofen in tww so just got to stick it out. Still getting cramps but no af yet prob be first thing in morning :-( oh well half the work week done wuhoo
> 
> How is everyone else

I'm doing okay!! Very tired because I keep waking up at odd times this week, and waiting for this tornado watch to pass... otherwise enjoying my Wednesday!

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well - maybe that's a good sign?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Gregsprincess said:


> I feel horrible this evening had migraine since lunch that didn't ease much with paracetamol, heard u shouldn't take ibuprofen in tww so just got to stick it out. Still getting cramps but no af yet prob be first thing in morning :-( oh well half the work week done wuhoo
> 
> How is everyone else

Have you tested yet???


----------



## Gregsprincess

JBear85 said:


> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> I feel horrible this evening had migraine since lunch that didn't ease much with paracetamol, heard u shouldn't take ibuprofen in tww so just got to stick it out. Still getting cramps but no af yet prob be first thing in morning :-( oh well half the work week done wuhoo
> 
> How is everyone else
> 
> I'm doing okay!! Very tired because I keep waking up at odd times this week, and waiting for this tornado watch to pass... otherwise enjoying my Wednesday!
> 
> Sorry to hear you're not feeling well - maybe that's a good sign?Click to expand...

How long do they keep tornado watch on for? Being from midlands in UK and now Cyprus never had to deal with that kind I'd thing. I'd probably panic though

I hope feeling ill is good sign but not getting hopes up too much, early night tonight I think


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> OMFG Loz was after Carla on the list!!! I did say "the list will jumble around a bit" I guess I was right!!!
> 
> Hey Tiff!!! :D
> 
> Scary huh? It needs to jumble a little more so I can get my BFP!!
> 
> Haha how are you?Click to expand...

I'm good, school was good. Gotta run down to social security and get my name changed so I will be back a bit later. TTYL!!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Pnutsprincess said:


> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> I feel horrible this evening had migraine since lunch that didn't ease much with paracetamol, heard u shouldn't take ibuprofen in tww so just got to stick it out. Still getting cramps but no af yet prob be first thing in morning :-( oh well half the work week done wuhoo
> 
> How is everyone else
> 
> Have you tested yet???Click to expand...

Yes got really really faint positive on IC and negative on a different test so just waiting it out now:shrug:


----------



## JBear85

Gregsprincess said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> I feel horrible this evening had migraine since lunch that didn't ease much with paracetamol, heard u shouldn't take ibuprofen in tww so just got to stick it out. Still getting cramps but no af yet prob be first thing in morning :-( oh well half the work week done wuhoo
> 
> How is everyone else
> 
> I'm doing okay!! Very tired because I keep waking up at odd times this week, and waiting for this tornado watch to pass... otherwise enjoying my Wednesday!
> 
> Sorry to hear you're not feeling well - maybe that's a good sign?Click to expand...
> 
> How long do they keep tornado watch on for? Being from midlands in UK and now Cyprus never had to deal with that kind I'd thing. I'd probably panic though
> 
> I hope feeling ill is good sign but not getting hopes up too much, early night tonight I thinkClick to expand...

I'm not sure, I guess just until the storm system passes over - I hope it ends soon though, because I get stressed :(

Have you tested yet?! You're 14 DPO, I'd be all over that! :haha:


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> OMFG Loz was after Carla on the list!!! I did say "the list will jumble around a bit" I guess I was right!!!
> 
> Hey Tiff!!! :D
> 
> Scary huh? It needs to jumble a little more so I can get my BFP!!
> 
> Haha how are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good, school was good. Gotta run down to social security and get my name changed so I will be back a bit later. TTYL!!!Click to expand...

I'm working tonight, so I'll be around - have a good day! :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Im hoping to see a BFP in 2 weeks after tonight


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> Im hoping to see a BFP in 2 weeks after tonight

I hope you get yours too!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Gregsprincess

The tww is the worst wait ever I think


----------



## JBear85

Gregsprincess said:


> The tww is the worst wait ever I think

I agree! And this one is way harder on me than last month!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

thanks ladies and I will stay busy


----------



## Pnutsprincess

so far my ticker has been right then =)


----------



## Zaney

ladies help, as ya know im on holiday and didnt know where else to go or wo to ask......im pretty worried....or maybe i shouldnt be hi btw missing yas all....just managed time for me to use laptop quickly.....hope all of u r ok tho xx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Zaney said:


> ladies help, as ya know im on holiday and didnt know where else to go or wo to ask......im pretty worried....or maybe i shouldnt be hi btw missing yas all....just managed time for me to use laptop quickly.....hope all of u r ok tho xx

Im doing ok Zaney. Got some bding to do tonight=)
I hope you are doing ok


----------



## JBear85

Zaney said:


> ladies help, as ya know im on holiday and didnt know where else to go or wo to ask......im pretty worried....or maybe i shouldnt be hi btw missing yas all....just managed time for me to use laptop quickly.....hope all of u r ok tho xx

What's wrong Zara?!?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

What is going on zara?? I hope you are ok


----------



## Zaney

i need some advice...ill cut it short....

monday had a few drinks let me hair down ya know...but literally only a few wasnt pissed just happy.....
anyway, i went to the toilet and omg i never been so shocked there was blood only few streaks nothing major....thought weird not due af yet?? so wiped again and little bit more....panicked and went back 2 caravan and checked myself out....nothing around my cervix at all....soooooo was bit confused.... next day i realised at the top by the clit looked really veiny and i rubbed it and has little pink on tissue..so assuming it was that....but what is it and y i am so confused.....now got af pains :( i been looking up about veins swelling below and bursting....y?? does there always have to be something about pregnancy involved haha xx


----------



## JBear85

Zaney said:


> i need some advice...ill cut it short....
> 
> monday had a few drinks let me hair down ya know...but literally only a few wasnt pissed just happy.....
> anyway, i went to the toilet and omg i never been so shocked there was blood only few streaks nothing major....thought weird not due af yet?? so wiped again and little bit more....panicked and went back 2 caravan and checked myself out....nothing around my cervix at all....soooooo was bit confused.... next day i realised at the top by the clit looked really veiny and i rubbed it and has little pink on tissue..so assuming it was that....but what is it and y i am so confused.....now got af pains :( i been looking up about veins swelling below and bursting....y?? does there always have to be something about pregnancy involved haha xx

Are you sure it wasn't maybe implantation bleeding?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JBear85 said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> i need some advice...ill cut it short....
> 
> monday had a few drinks let me hair down ya know...but literally only a few wasnt pissed just happy.....
> anyway, i went to the toilet and omg i never been so shocked there was blood only few streaks nothing major....thought weird not due af yet?? so wiped again and little bit more....panicked and went back 2 caravan and checked myself out....nothing around my cervix at all....soooooo was bit confused.... next day i realised at the top by the clit looked really veiny and i rubbed it and has little pink on tissue..so assuming it was that....but what is it and y i am so confused.....now got af pains :( i been looking up about veins swelling below and bursting....y?? does there always have to be something about pregnancy involved haha xx
> 
> Are you sure it wasn't maybe implantation bleeding?Click to expand...


Zara, take it easy, it could very well be implantation bleeding. I would get into a doctor and be looked at


----------



## Zaney

i am not sure, i thought implantation bleeding comes from the cervix?? or am i wrong?? i dont remember having it with other 3 but 1 time i do remember having a spot with 1 of em but it stang a bit so thought i cut my self down below a bit xx


----------



## Zaney

and on the monday i would have been 8dpo approx...


----------



## JBear85

Zaney said:


> i am not sure, i thought implantation bleeding comes from the cervix?? or am i wrong?? i dont remember having it with other 3 but 1 time i do remember having a spot with 1 of em but it stang a bit so thought i cut my self down below a bit xx

I'm sure it's okay Zara, I wouldn't worry too much unless you have more bleeding or discomfort, pain, etc.

Don't let it ruin your holiday! :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Zara you will be ok, just relax and stay positive hun


----------



## Zaney

well had no bleeding since and no pains just alot of bloating last night and af pains 2day...well more like bloating cramps.....but i wont let it spoil my holiday just wondering ....i really did hope it was spotting at first but then when i see it was more of a vein it came from i wasnt too sure.......but deffo alot of white cm but will see i suppose....i did see if i could get a testsomewhere but thre is nowhere round here 2 get 1 haha x


----------



## Zaney

i will thanx ladies :)....but cos i dont know much about spotting and where else it can come from and the veins.....i think ill just wait till weekend see if i can get a test....cos ill be ue af around then if it comes xxx


----------



## jmandrews

I AM BACK! and my hair is cut and colored! feeling good today!!! now i am going to go take a OPK test!!! eek!!! wish me luck! FXed! be back in like 3 min!


----------



## Zaney

now i can use laptop here i will keep u all updated.....and since monday i havent had a drink now lol....miss u all and will catch up 2moro xxxx


----------



## jmandrews

Well my test came back neg for O:nope: maybe tomorrow! FXed!!! CM is still wet and slippery and not EWCM... hmm maybe I will O later than excpected.

How is everyone today? sorry if i am changing the subject for everyone. I haven't been on in awhile.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> Well my test came back neg for O:nope: maybe tomorrow! FXed!!! CM is still wet and slippery and not EWCM... hmm maybe I will O later than excpected.
> 
> How is everyone today? sorry if i am changing the subject for everyone. I haven't been on in awhile.

I am doing ok


----------



## jmandrews

Pnutsprincess said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Well my test came back neg for O:nope: maybe tomorrow! FXed!!! CM is still wet and slippery and not EWCM... hmm maybe I will O later than excpected.
> 
> How is everyone today? sorry if i am changing the subject for everyone. I haven't been on in awhile.
> 
> I am doing okClick to expand...

Hey Pnut! i saw that you got your +Ov! congrats! hope you the best over these next two weeks!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Well my test came back neg for O:nope: maybe tomorrow! FXed!!! CM is still wet and slippery and not EWCM... hmm maybe I will O later than excpected.
> 
> How is everyone today? sorry if i am changing the subject for everyone. I haven't been on in awhile.
> 
> I am doing okClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Pnut! i saw that you got your +Ov! congrats! hope you the best over these next two weeks!Click to expand...

Thank you=)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well ladies I need to get off here and eat something and then get ready for my financial aid meeting. :dust::dust::dust: to you all and I will be back sometime later


----------



## jmandrews

Talk to you later Pnut!!! have a good day!:dust: to you too!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Where is everyone today?


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> well ladies I need to get off here and eat something and then get ready for my financial aid meeting. :dust::dust::dust: to you all and I will be back sometime later

Good luck hope all goes well at your meeting! :hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

jmandrews said:


> Where is everyone today?

i know!! it's quiet here today! I'm at work so i just keep bopping in and out all day :blush:

Funny note.... DH has deemed the baby his "Cadbury Egg" cuz i'm a chocohaulic lol:haha:


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Where is everyone today?
> 
> i know!! it's quiet here today! I'm at work so i just keep bopping in and out all day :blush:
> 
> Funny note.... DH has deemed the baby his "Cadbury Egg" cuz i'm a chocohaulic lol:haha:Click to expand...

Cute!! We've been doing some rearranging at the office, so I've been away from the computer a lot today


----------



## jmandrews

Aw haha cute!!
Lol oh ok because it i's super quiet


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello girls! Sup?


----------



## purplelilly

FragileDoll said:


> Hello girls! Sup?

Afternoon hon how ya doing?


----------



## FragileDoll

Gregsprincess said:


> Hey Ana
> 
> Im ok just lots of cramping and back ache today - keep having to go toilet make sure af not here :blush: think my work colleagues will start to think ive got a problem lol!!
> 
> Hope you are ok and have a good sleep

Suzy, did you test?


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Goodnight all. :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> And I really miss our crazy group - our crazy talks, it's been days we "actually" sat down and had a blast together. But we will make a comeback soon. :hugs:
> 
> I know i sure miss our crazy talks too its been very quite lately
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> Iv just got to work :(Click to expand...

Sammi, all good here. How was your day?


----------



## FragileDoll

Lozlizlou said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> I got my BFP this morning! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Im guna switch my counter.... dont want to switch groups!
> 
> Im loving all the pregnancy symptom spotting on here, truth is I only feel hungry and tired. BB's are starting to pop out of my bra a bit! Ive had loads of wierd wacky dreams too.
> 
> That explains why I didnt get the :witch: !!! Thought it was my pill coming out of my system :dohh:
> 
> x x x

I knew it - that's great news. Huge congrats! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

JBear85 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I updated my journal, so feel free to stalk. Where is Ana and Tiff?
> 
> I think Tiff's at school and Ana is either still sleeping or playing The Sims Social haha :haha: :rofl:Click to expand...

Bahahha - you know me so well. I just woke up a few hours ago and started plains The Sims. :blush::blush: Another psychic on the board. :shock:


----------



## FragileDoll

Pnutsprincess said:


> Ladies I updated my journal, so feel free to stalk. Where is Ana and Tiff?

I'm here babe. How are you? got your positive today on OPK now get ready for some action. :gun: :gun: :gun:


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I updated my journal, so feel free to stalk. Where is Ana and Tiff?
> 
> I think Tiff's at school and Ana is either still sleeping or playing The Sims Social haha :haha: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: SO RIGHT!!! lolClick to expand...

How on earth do you know? :blush::blush: are you on m Facebook? I don't know how many of you are there, those who aren't feel free to add me. :shock:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> OMFG Loz was after Carla on the list!!! I did say "the list will jumble around a bit" I guess I was right!!!

Yes you were, now stop freaking the hell outta be. Psychic. :rofl: :rofl: lol jk :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> i need some advice...ill cut it short....
> 
> monday had a few drinks let me hair down ya know...but literally only a few wasnt pissed just happy.....
> anyway, i went to the toilet and omg i never been so shocked there was blood only few streaks nothing major....thought weird not due af yet?? so wiped again and little bit more....panicked and went back 2 caravan and checked myself out....nothing around my cervix at all....soooooo was bit confused.... next day i realised at the top by the clit looked really veiny and i rubbed it and has little pink on tissue..so assuming it was that....but what is it and y i am so confused.....now got af pains :( i been looking up about veins swelling below and bursting....y?? does there always have to be something about pregnancy involved haha xx

Implantation. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies Im back for a bit leaving in like 35mins to get to my meeting. Hi Ana bout time you got on lol


----------



## FragileDoll

Christina - good here. I just saw your post was reading the pages I missed. How was your appointment?


----------



## FragileDoll

Lacey, good luck for the meeting. Yes haha.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ana did you see my ticker was correct for me??? im super excited my hok told me this morning im ovulating...so i do ovulate!


----------



## FragileDoll

Yes - I check it a few minutes ago as was thinking the same! Fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:



> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I updated my journal, so feel free to stalk. Where is Ana and Tiff?
> 
> I think Tiff's at school and Ana is either still sleeping or playing The Sims Social haha :haha: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Bahahha - you know me so well. I just woke up a few hours ago and started plains The Sims. :blush::blush: Another psychic on the board. :shock:Click to expand...

LOL Oh no!! I just knew I was playing too hahaha :rofl:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Im hoping too. I think this is my month and I think a lot of us are going to get a BFP


----------



## pip squeek

Hey girls sorry iv not been on much tonight been decorating at my new house just going to get some tea now I'm starving. Think iv got a few pages to catch up on.

Hope your all okay.

I'm feeling really positive about this month Af better not show in two weeks lol


----------



## Pnutsprincess

pip squeek said:


> Hey girls sorry iv not been on much tonight been decorating at my new house just going to get some tea now I'm starving. Think iv got a few pages to catch up on.
> 
> Hope your all okay.
> 
> I'm feeling really positive about this month Af better not show in two weeks lol

Im doing ok...today Im ovulating and Im getting nervous because my hunny is at work still. we bd last night and we are deff tonight praying for that :bfp:


----------



## purplelilly

FragileDoll said:


> Christina - good here. I just saw your post was reading the pages I missed. How was your appointment?

Hi Ana, I'm flipping all over the internet so don't mind the slow response :blush: My appt was :growlmad: I got the NP instead of the doc so all she did was a pee test (I have a pile of pos HPT's so no suprise there:rofl:) and a PAP :growlmad: 1 prescript for prenatals, an appt for 9/13 and out the door i went. I was actually hoping for a blood test or SOMETHING! :hissy: Oh yeah & she said no u/s or heartbeat to be heard till 12wks cuz of a tilted uterus :nope: Oh welllll, can't do anythang about it but I KNEW the legs in the air for the full 20min was the trick :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, How has everyone been today?? I had a really busy day!!! hair appoint this morning, bought wedding dress this afternoon, then off to look at a venue


----------



## purplelilly

pip squeek said:


> Hey girls sorry iv not been on much tonight been decorating at my new house just going to get some tea now I'm starving. Think iv got a few pages to catch up on.
> 
> Hope your all okay.
> 
> I'm feeling really positive about this month Af better not show in two weeks lol

decorating is soooooo much fun!! Enjoy!


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi ladies :hugs: I didn't get to the social security office...have been busy getting Landon ready for school. I signed him up for pre school and he starts Sept 6th!


----------



## purplelilly

FragileDoll said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I updated my journal, so feel free to stalk. Where is Ana and Tiff?
> 
> I think Tiff's at school and Ana is either still sleeping or playing The Sims Social haha :haha: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: SO RIGHT!!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> How on earth do you know? :blush::blush: are you on m Facebook? I don't know how many of you are there, those who aren't feel free to add me. :shock:Click to expand...

yeah i'm on FB too, but i saw it in an earlier post in the thread :blush:


----------



## pip squeek

Pnutsprincess said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls sorry iv not been on much tonight been decorating at my new house just going to get some tea now I'm starving. Think iv got a few pages to catch up on.
> 
> Hope your all okay.
> 
> I'm feeling really positive about this month Af better not show in two weeks lol
> 
> Im doing ok...today Im ovulating and Im getting nervous because my hunny is at work still. we bd last night and we are deff tonight praying for that :bfp:Click to expand...

Oh wow think your on a similar cycle to me I either ovulated yesterday or today. 

When will you be due to test?


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> Hey ladies, How has everyone been today?? I had a really busy day!!! hair appoint this morning, bought wedding dress this afternoon, then off to look at a venue

you got your dress?? Oooh what does it look like?


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> Hi ladies :hugs: I didn't get to the social security office...have been busy getting Landon ready for school. I signed him up for pre school and he starts Sept 6th!

awww, so sweet! are you ready for that?:hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

purplelilly said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :hugs: I didn't get to the social security office...have been busy getting Landon ready for school. I signed him up for pre school and he starts Sept 6th!
> 
> awww, so sweet! are you ready for that?:hugs:Click to expand...

I am SOO ready for that haha


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Hi ladies :hugs: I didn't get to the social security office...have been busy getting Landon ready for school. I signed him up for pre school and he starts Sept 6th!

Aww is he excited??


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :hugs: I didn't get to the social security office...have been busy getting Landon ready for school. I signed him up for pre school and he starts Sept 6th!
> 
> Aww is he excited??Click to expand...

He's super excited. I think he was kinnda sad because he didn't pass the kindergarten test but that's ok..I knew he wouldn't he's so young. I just wanted to see where he stood!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

pip squeek said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls sorry iv not been on much tonight been decorating at my new house just going to get some tea now I'm starving. Think iv got a few pages to catch up on.
> 
> Hope your all okay.
> 
> I'm feeling really positive about this month Af better not show in two weeks lol
> 
> Im doing ok...today Im ovulating and Im getting nervous because my hunny is at work still. we bd last night and we are deff tonight praying for that :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow think your on a similar cycle to me I either ovulated yesterday or today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will you be due to test?Click to expand...






September 6th


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :hugs: I didn't get to the social security office...have been busy getting Landon ready for school. I signed him up for pre school and he starts Sept 6th!
> 
> Aww is he excited??Click to expand...
> 
> He's super excited. I think he was kinnda sad because he didn't pass the kindergarten test but that's ok..I knew he wouldn't he's so young. I just wanted to see where he stood!Click to expand...

Aww yeah it will be good for him anyway, he'll be a lot better going into kindergarten after pre-k


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :hugs: I didn't get to the social security office...have been busy getting Landon ready for school. I signed him up for pre school and he starts Sept 6th!
> 
> Aww is he excited??Click to expand...
> 
> He's super excited. I think he was kinnda sad because he didn't pass the kindergarten test but that's ok..I knew he wouldn't he's so young. I just wanted to see where he stood!Click to expand...

now he'll be really readyfor kindergarden and as prepared as his other classmates! :winkwink:


----------



## pip squeek

Oh Im September the 7th nice to know I'm not on my own x


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well ladies off i go to my meeting. Ill be back sometime today or tomorrow because i got bding to do tonight


----------



## pip squeek

well enjoy your night he he

Hope your meeting goes well


----------



## skweek35

butterworth said:


> Congrats Loz on your bfp I'm so happy for you
> that prediction list is starting to look right to me, Carla I think your next I am so crossing my fingers for you and sendin lots of baby dust your way
> again Loz congrats on the bfp

I so hope that prediction list is right!! 
More than just FXed for next week


----------



## purplelilly

skweek35 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Loz on your bfp I'm so happy for you
> that prediction list is starting to look right to me, Carla I think your next I am so crossing my fingers for you and sendin lots of baby dust your way
> again Loz congrats on the bfp
> 
> I so hope that prediction list is right!!
> More than just FXed for next weekClick to expand...

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## purplelilly

Pnuts-- good luck at your meeting and good bd'ing :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Christina - good here. I just saw your post was reading the pages I missed. How was your appointment?
> 
> Hi Ana, I'm flipping all over the internet so don't mind the slow response :blush: My appt was :growlmad: I got the NP instead of the doc so all she did was a pee test (I have a pile of pos HPT's so no suprise there:rofl:) and a PAP :growlmad: 1 prescript for prenatals, an appt for 9/13 and out the door i went. I was actually hoping for a blood test or SOMETHING! :hissy: Oh yeah & she said no u/s or heartbeat to be heard till 12wks cuz of a tilted uterus :nope: Oh welllll, can't do anythang about it but I KNEW the legs in the air for the full 20min was the trick :rofl:Click to expand...

Oh and I was thinking it was about the scan.


----------



## FragileDoll

Hey Tiffy and Carla. How are you today? :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> By the way, how are you feeling Christina?
> 
> I'm doing good thanks. Went to my first doc appt yesterday for "preg confirmation" and all they did was a pee test & a pap. I told her i already took 9 HPT's so she was wasting the test :haha: and made my next appt for 9/13. I think the 12ww is as bad as the 2ww for the nerves!!:growlmad:
> My bra's have officially become "push-up & out" :blush: so i think some shopping is in order soon.
> 
> You all have me so excited & on edge for the BFP's!! I can't leave this thread too much of me is invested in all of you :blush::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> That's good!! We don't want you to go anywhere! When we all get our BFPs we can be bump buddies :DClick to expand...

ABSO-Freakin-lutely!!! TTC buddies to bump buddies to mommy buddies!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Hey Tiffy and Carla. How are you today? :hugs:

Good...I'm super tired. Lots of homework to do!


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> jbear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbear85 said:
> 
> 
> by the way, how are you feeling christina?
> 
> i'm doing good thanks. Went to my first doc appt yesterday for "preg confirmation" and all they did was a pee test & a pap. I told her i already took 9 hpt's so she was wasting the test :haha: And made my next appt for 9/13. I think the 12ww is as bad as the 2ww for the nerves!!:growlmad:
> My bra's have officially become "push-up & out" :blush: So i think some shopping is in order soon.
> 
> You all have me so excited & on edge for the bfp's!! I can't leave this thread too much of me is invested in all of you :blush::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> that's good!! We don't want you to go anywhere! When we all get our bfps we can be bump buddies :D
> 
> abso-freakin-lutely!!! Ttc buddies to bump buddies to mommy buddies!!!Click to expand...
> 
> yay! :dClick to expand...


----------



## FragileDoll

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, How has everyone been today?? I had a really busy day!!! hair appoint this morning, bought wedding dress this afternoon, then off to look at a venue
> 
> you got your dress?? Oooh what does it look like?Click to expand...

Yes I bought my dress today!!! I must admit my mother was really well behaved today!!! 
The dress is gorgeous - 
https://www.perfectionbridalandmenswear.co.uk/bridal9.html 
the dress I bought is Crystal!! 
fits me beautifully!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Wow - I love the dress, Carla! Beautiful!


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, How has everyone been today?? I had a really busy day!!! hair appoint this morning, bought wedding dress this afternoon, then off to look at a venue
> 
> you got your dress?? Oooh what does it look like?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I bought my dress today!!! I must admit my mother was really well behaved today!!!
> The dress is gorgeous -
> https://www.perfectionbridalandmenswear.co.uk/bridal9.html
> the dress I bought is Crystal!!
> fits me beautifully!!Click to expand...

Oh it's stunning!! :D

Did you get the solid ivory?


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> Hey Tiffy and Carla. How are you today? :hugs:

I'm doing really well thanks. Bought my dress today and went to see about a venue for the wedding 
Not booking that venue - they are not keen on kids at all!!! kids must be supervised at ALL TIMES!!! no highchairs!! 
Too many kids in the family to say no kids!


----------



## skweek35

yes I think its off white 

OH is really keen on booking a community hall for the reception - well if we can find a really decent hall and people to sort out decor then fine 
but would prefer that all taken care of for me 
I agree its a lot of money for 1 day and could be using that money for other things but I like the fact that we can pitch up and all is sorted for us


----------



## jmandrews

Hey ladies im back! just did a couple loads of laundry, dishes, and pcked up around the house before the hubby gets home :) IT was super quiet earlier so i decided to get some stuff done :)

oh wow Carla that is beautiful!


----------



## purplelilly

FragileDoll said:


> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

what she said!!!


----------



## emilyanne

*Hi ladies  How is everyone today? 

Ive been soooo busy this is insane  We have found a FANTASTIC 2 bedroom house to rent, so are applying for it now, We are still looking for other houses to rent, incase this falls through (oh god I hope it doesnt!!!) 

We have also had social services contact us in reguards to DB's 2 kids.... they basically need to investigate us because of what DB's ex has accused us of doing, which we arent worried about as we have no need to be.  I have decided that we should also share with social services things we know have happened at her house (such as his 8yr old daughter drank a bottle of beer and when she told her mother she just laughed at her) I dont want to have a slang match drawn between our families ,but at the end of the day she has made it clear that no matter what we do, she will try her hardest to make us look bad when honestly it is her that is failing to fill her roll as their mother....  I just dont know what else we can do, Im becoming increasingly worried about both of them..... 

On another note, AF started today.....  Ive had on and off light spotting for a few days though.... I think Im going to see my doctor after we move just so I dont have any extra stress right now.... all this moving/house hunting and problems with DB's kids is just about all I can take for now.....*


----------



## jmandrews

Hi Ana, Jen, and Christina!!! how are you today?


----------



## purplelilly

skweek35 said:


> yes I think its off white
> 
> OH is really keen on booking a community hall for the reception - well if we can find a really decent hall and people to sort out decor then fine
> but would prefer that all taken care of for me
> I agree its a lot of money for 1 day and could be using that money for other things but I like the fact that we can pitch up and all is sorted for us

Carla the dress is beautiful!! Mine was very close to that and I still look at the photos and drool at it :blush: 
You do what you can with money and don't regret it yes it is only one day but it's also a day that comes only once!


----------



## purplelilly

jmandrews said:


> Hi Ana, Jen, and Christina!!! how are you today?

doin good how are you? If your ticker's right you should be coming up on some good nites :haha:


----------



## emilyanne

*Thats a beautiful dress skweek35 *


----------



## skweek35

purplelilly said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> yes I think its off white
> 
> OH is really keen on booking a community hall for the reception - well if we can find a really decent hall and people to sort out decor then fine
> but would prefer that all taken care of for me
> I agree its a lot of money for 1 day and could be using that money for other things but I like the fact that we can pitch up and all is sorted for us
> 
> Carla the dress is beautiful!! Mine was very close to that and I still look at the photos and drool at it :blush:
> You do what you can with money and don't regret it yes it is only one day but it's also a day that comes only once!Click to expand...

Exactly!!! I dont want to look back at my wedding photos one day and think ewww that was a dodgy hall!!! I know OH's sister had her wedding reception in a local hall - but that doesnt do it for me. 
We might have to put up with all sorts of local stuff on the walls. OH also suggested a school hall - I dont want some school display in my pics thanks!!


----------



## jmandrews

Haha yes indeed Christina!!! we have had some great nights! especially last night! whoo hoo! just ready for O so it will actually count!

Emily- im so sorry you are going through such a rough time. Things will get better and social services will realize who those kids really belong to. people are just crazy in this world. good luck though! sounds like you have a lot of great things happening in your life to. so try to focus on the positives and that will help you with your stress :) sorry the:witch: showed her ugly face. good news is you can move on to the next cycle surrounded by so many great things happening :)


----------



## purplelilly

emilyanne said:


> *Hi ladies  How is everyone today?
> 
> Ive been soooo busy this is insane  We have found a FANTASTIC 2 bedroom house to rent, so are applying for it now, We are still looking for other houses to rent, incase this falls through (oh god I hope it doesnt!!!)
> 
> We have also had social services contact us in reguards to DB's 2 kids.... they basically need to investigate us because of what DB's ex has accused us of doing, which we arent worried about as we have no need to be.  I have decided that we should also share with social services things we know have happened at her house (such as his 8yr old daughter drank a bottle of beer and when she told her mother she just laughed at her) I dont want to have a slang match drawn between our families ,but at the end of the day she has made it clear that no matter what we do, she will try her hardest to make us look bad when honestly it is her that is failing to fill her roll as their mother....  I just dont know what else we can do, Im becoming increasingly worried about both of them.....
> 
> On another note, AF started today.....  Ive had on and off light spotting for a few days though.... I think Im going to see my doctor after we move just so I dont have any extra stress right now.... all this moving/house hunting and problems with DB's kids is just about all I can take for now.....*

so sorry to hear about all the problems with DB's ex! some ppl never get it that everything should be about what's best for the kids, ya know? We had a similar situation in my fam that unfortunately has been going on for yrs. That kinda stress i'm sure will cause spotting. BUT excited about the house!


----------



## skweek35

hey ladies - where is everyone? Gone a bit quiet here


----------



## jmandrews

lol im here!!!


----------



## purplelilly

:grr:if my dsl goes down one more time i'm gonna start making phone calls


----------



## skweek35

hey janene - hows your day been?


----------



## skweek35

oh no Christina!!! thats not good!! 
So much for technology!!


----------



## emilyanne

*thanks ladies  I just had to grab some food.... hadnt eaten all day.....*


----------



## purplelilly

skweek35 said:


> hey ladies - where is everyone? Gone a bit quiet here

seems to be the theme for the day! :haha: Maybe everyone is trying to catch up on back pages :rofl:

What do you think the record number of pages is on an active thread? lol:haha:


----------



## jmandrews

lol Christina i hate when that happens!

Hey Carla! i am great! had a bit of a busy day getting my hair done and cleaning/laundry around the house... not too exciting. I tested for O today but it was neg, so far my ticker is correct! :)
How are you?


----------



## skweek35

I also had my hair done today!!! feel like a lady should do again!!! hehe


----------



## jmandrews

haha what did you have done to it?


----------



## emilyanne

*I had my hair cut today! lol*


----------



## jmandrews

haha really!!! that is crazy!


----------



## skweek35

just relaxing this evening!!! watching tellie with OH now - Big Brother on tonight again


----------



## jmandrews

aw that sounds fun Carla! what time is it there? 
I am waiting for my hubby to get home so i can have some cuddle time!


----------



## emilyanne

*lol, I think everyone must have felt today was the day lol*


----------



## skweek35

just roots touched up this time!! will have roots, blonde streaks and trim next time again 

Oh my how many others had their hair done today?


----------



## skweek35

how synced are we??? haha 
OV together, have hair done on same day, AF together!!! haha


----------



## skweek35

jmandrews said:


> aw that sounds fun Carla! what time is it there?
> I am waiting for my hubby to get home so i can have some cuddle time!

22:40 here - love cuddle time with him!!!


----------



## jmandrews

hahahaha! we do everything together!


----------



## jmandrews

oh wow its late there!!!! its 17:40 here


----------



## skweek35

yup 
almost time for beddy-byes!!


----------



## skweek35

oh that means more cuddles too!! 
hehe 
We usually spoon for a bit before going to sleep or I cuddle up in his arms!!


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> Hi Ana, Jen, and Christina!!! how are you today?

I'm doing okay - I've had a very busy day and still 3 hours of work to go! More afraid of the tornado they're expecting around here tonight than anything else!

How are you doing?


----------



## skweek35

oh no Tornado watch!! 
thats not good!! just make sure you are wrapped up safely for the night! HUGS!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

aw Carla... those are the best times spent together :)

oh no Jen! be careful! we get tornado warnings all the time!

I am great just getting caught up on my shows. right now its teen mom! lol


----------



## JBear85

Yeah I hate tornadoes! We never used to get them, but the weather has been so crazy lately! We had one last year that did a lot of damage, so FX everything is fine tonight!

Definitely one of those nights I wish DB wasn't away for work through the week :(

PS - I LOVE Teen Mom hahaha :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

I love teen moms!!! enjoy and chat to you soon Janene


----------



## JBear85

I'll have to get caught up and watch last night's episode tomorrow at work online! hehe


----------



## skweek35

ok time for beddy-byes!!! 
have a lovely evening ladies!! I will chat to you all tomorrow!! 
10DPO!!! yay!! almost testing day!! 
wooohooo


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> ok time for beddy-byes!!!
> have a lovely evening ladies!! I will chat to you all tomorrow!!
> 10DPO!!! yay!! almost testing day!!
> wooohooo

Yayyy we're getting close!!! :happydance:

Good night Carla!


----------



## jmandrews

Good night Carla! sorry had to go to a couple more loads of laundry :)

Teen mom is great! lol amber and gary live like 45 min away from me! they are my least favorite! lol my friends see gary out at the bars all the time.

oh wow its almost time for you to test!!!! eek! im excited!


----------



## jmandrews

Well i am going to head off here for a bit to spend time with my hubby:happydance: ill be back in a bit


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> Good night Carla! sorry had to go to a couple more loads of laundry :)
> 
> Teen mom is great! lol amber and gary live like 45 min away from me! they are my least favorite! lol my friends see gary out at the bars all the time.
> 
> oh wow its almost time for you to test!!!! eek! im excited!

Seriously? EW yeah they make me sick haha :dohh:

Talk to you soon :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

hello ladies,
well my meeting did not go well because I am divorced and didnt make enough money to file taxes and Im under 23 i need a copy of my parents taxes. Well they are not being any help. I just want to scream. My parents wonder why I dont come home to visit because they dont care about my future


----------



## jmandrews

aw Pnut that is rough... im so sorry... stupid laws... and parents are sooo difficult sometimes!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> aw Pnut that is rough... im so sorry... stupid laws... and parents are sooo difficult sometimes!

yeah it sucks, so idk I might need to wait until i get married to seth and just go in november


----------



## jmandrews

yeah maybe... well i hope it works out for you soon


----------



## Pnutsprincess

thank you


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I hate having to rely on my parents


----------



## JBear85

Aww yeah that must be so frustrating!! :(

I hope everything turns out okay for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

thanks


----------



## Jemma0717

Sorry i'm not talking ladies. I'm here,,,just not talking lol


----------



## JBear85

Same here!! Mind you I'm on the phone with DB AND working at the same time!! Haha busy busy!!


----------



## jmandrews

lol tiff! why are you mute?


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Sorry i'm not talking ladies. I'm here,,,just not talking lol

LOL Tiff! How are you feeling today? Any better?

I still think this is your month!


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry i'm not talking ladies. I'm here,,,just not talking lol
> 
> LOL Tiff! How are you feeling today? Any better?
> 
> I still think this is your month!Click to expand...

Yeah I feel great! Got most of my homework done, just studying for a test. lol why do you think this is my month? I know I am soo out already!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry i'm not talking ladies. I'm here,,,just not talking lol
> 
> LOL Tiff! How are you feeling today? Any better?
> 
> I still think this is your month!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I feel great! Got most of my homework done, just studying for a test. lol why do you think this is my month? I know I am soo out already!Click to expand...

I dunno I've just had that feeling for awhile! 

I think because you're so distracted and not obsessing over it, you'll get a nice surprise!


----------



## butterworth

Hello ladies I'm around just making dinner and hopeing I don't get a tornado we have a warning and the weather isn't looking good right now


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry i'm not talking ladies. I'm here,,,just not talking lol
> 
> LOL Tiff! How are you feeling today? Any better?
> 
> I still think this is your month!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I feel great! Got most of my homework done, just studying for a test. lol why do you think this is my month? I know I am soo out already!Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno I've just had that feeling for awhile!
> 
> I think because you're so distracted and not obsessing over it, you'll get a nice surprise!Click to expand...

Well that's sweet of you :) But, I really don't think we DTD enough to get a BFP. I guess only time will tell, this TWW has been easy for me :)


----------



## JBear85

butterworth said:


> Hello ladies I'm around just making dinner and hopeing I don't get a tornado we have a warning and the weather isn't looking good right now

Where in Ontario are you?

I'm in Ontario and we have a watch right now I think, but the sky is NOT looking good :(


----------



## jmandrews

lol how much BDing does it really take to get pregger! i mean really because i know people who have gotten PG by BDing once! i wish there was a way of knowing!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry i'm not talking ladies. I'm here,,,just not talking lol
> 
> LOL Tiff! How are you feeling today? Any better?
> 
> I still think this is your month!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I feel great! Got most of my homework done, just studying for a test. lol why do you think this is my month? I know I am soo out already!Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno I've just had that feeling for awhile!
> 
> I think because you're so distracted and not obsessing over it, you'll get a nice surprise!Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's sweet of you :) But, I really don't think we DTD enough to get a BFP. I guess only time will tell, this TWW has been easy for me :)Click to expand...

I'm jealous of that! Haha I'm starting to go crazy! :wacko:


----------



## butterworth

JBear85 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies I'm around just making dinner and hopeing I don't get a tornado we have a warning and the weather isn't looking good right now
> 
> Where in Ontario are you?
> 
> I'm in Ontario and we have a watch right now I think, but the sky is NOT looking good :(Click to expand...

I live near Sarnia


----------



## jmandrews

I am so bored my DH is watching football! and by football i mean american football NFL grr... guess im not getting attention tonight:growlmad:


----------



## JBear85

butterworth said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies I'm around just making dinner and hopeing I don't get a tornado we have a warning and the weather isn't looking good right now
> 
> Where in Ontario are you?
> 
> I'm in Ontario and we have a watch right now I think, but the sky is NOT looking good :(Click to expand...
> 
> I live near SarniaClick to expand...

Oh okay gotcha - I'm just north of Barrie. We still have just a watch here, not a warning.

I just want it to storm and get it over with! I've been stressing over it all day :shock:


----------



## butterworth

well I'm off to pick up DF might be on later


----------



## Jemma0717

jmandrews said:


> lol tiff! why are you mute?

Sorry I missed this for some reason!! I am mute because I am studying and watching Teen Mom :)


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm back - feeling so tired for the last 2 days.


----------



## FragileDoll

emilyanne said:


> *Hi ladies  How is everyone today?
> 
> Ive been soooo busy this is insane  We have found a FANTASTIC 2 bedroom house to rent, so are applying for it now, We are still looking for other houses to rent, incase this falls through (oh god I hope it doesnt!!!)
> 
> We have also had social services contact us in reguards to DB's 2 kids.... they basically need to investigate us because of what DB's ex has accused us of doing, which we arent worried about as we have no need to be.  I have decided that we should also share with social services things we know have happened at her house (such as his 8yr old daughter drank a bottle of beer and when she told her mother she just laughed at her) I dont want to have a slang match drawn between our families ,but at the end of the day she has made it clear that no matter what we do, she will try her hardest to make us look bad when honestly it is her that is failing to fill her roll as their mother....  I just dont know what else we can do, Im becoming increasingly worried about both of them.....
> 
> On another note, AF started today.....  Ive had on and off light spotting for a few days though.... I think Im going to see my doctor after we move just so I dont have any extra stress right now.... all this moving/house hunting and problems with DB's kids is just about all I can take for now.....*

Hi, Emily. I'm good - it will get better. :hugs:

Did you have a heavy flow today or just spotting?


----------



## FragileDoll

jmandrews said:


> Hi Ana, Jen, and Christina!!! how are you today?

Janene, I'm good just exhausted.


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> :grr:if my dsl goes down one more time i'm gonna start making phone calls

I can feel your pain - that happens to me all the time. The main thing that keep me from BnB. :dohh:


----------



## FragileDoll

jmandrews said:


> I am so bored my DH is watching football! and by football i mean american football NFL grr... guess im not getting attention tonight:growlmad:

I hate football - it gives me headache. :dohh::dohh: :rofl:


----------



## JBear85

I'm now crammed in my teeny bathroom with my dog and my cat, still working... stupid tornado warning!!


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> I'm now crammed in my teeny bathroom with my dog and my cat, still working... stupid tornado warning!!

oh no Jen! Actually it made me laugh a little :haha: Hope you are ok!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> I'm now crammed in my teeny bathroom with my dog and my cat, still working... stupid tornado warning!!
> 
> oh no Jen! Actually it made me laugh a little :haha: Hope you are ok!Click to expand...

Yeah I'm alright, just wish this storm would pass. I'm on the phone with DB and he is NO comfort at all - it's pissing me right off. :growlmad:


----------



## FragileDoll

Hope you are okay, Jen. :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> I'm now crammed in my teeny bathroom with my dog and my cat, still working... stupid tornado warning!!
> 
> oh no Jen! Actually it made me laugh a little :haha: Hope you are ok!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm alright, just wish this storm would pass. I'm on the phone with DB and he is NO comfort at all - it's pissing me right off. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Oh no i'm sorry! I shouldn't have laughed :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

haha oh good luck studying! i love teen mom!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen, he must be thinking to himself, "You're a sailor's wife - be brave chicka". :haha:


----------



## JBear85

Yeah basically!! Haha there's no storm where he is, so he thinks I'm being a baby (and maybe I am)...

It's okay Tiff I didn't mean to sound offended! He's just annoying me!


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Yeah basically!! Haha there's no storm where he is, so he thinks I'm being a baby (and maybe I am)...
> 
> It's okay Tiff I didn't mean to sound offended! He's just annoying me!

Men....as I always say haha


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah basically!! Haha there's no storm where he is, so he thinks I'm being a baby (and maybe I am)...
> 
> It's okay Tiff I didn't mean to sound offended! He's just annoying me!
> 
> Men....as I always say hahaClick to expand...

It's true! They have no idea how to be sensitive sometimes ... I just wanna shake him! :dohh:


----------



## jmandrews

hey Ana! why are you exhausted? did you have a busy day?

aw Jen! im sorry... that is so scary. my DH and i and my two huge dogs sit on the floor of our tiny tiny bathroom during tornado warnings! lol its kinda funny actually

I just at the biggest bowl of icecream!!! lol now im kinda regretting that


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> hey Ana! why are you exhausted? did you have a busy day?
> 
> aw Jen! im sorry... that is so scary. my DH and i and my two huge dogs sit on the floor of our tiny tiny bathroom during tornado warnings! lol its kinda funny actually
> 
> I just at the biggest bowl of icecream!!! lol now im kinda regretting that

Hahaha aww I can picture it! Kinda like me and my boys right now :haha:

I wish I could have real ice cream... I'm lactose intolerant and can only have lactose free -- it's still good, but it's just not the same!


----------



## jmandrews

aw Jen! im sorry you are alone! i'd come hang out if i were closer haha

oh no! i dont know if i could handle that! i love ice cream way too much!


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> aw Jen! im sorry you are alone! i'd come hang out if i were closer haha
> 
> oh no! i dont know if i could handle that! i love ice cream way too much!

Aww it's okay, I think the storm is passing now (hopefully!)

Yeah I definitely miss it, and sour cream, and cheese... haha I could go on!! :haha:


----------



## jmandrews

oh good! i can see lightning out my window right now... i wonder if a bad storm is coming here.


----------



## jmandrews

Holy ball sac! yep there is a storm coming!!! agh! its the tail end of the storm hitting you jen


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> oh good! i can see lightning out my window right now... i wonder if a bad storm is coming here.

Could be! The weather is crazy everywhere today :shock:


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> Holy ball sac! yep there is a storm coming!!! agh! its the tail end of the storm hitting you jen

Oh jeez!! Sorry we passed it on your way! :p


----------



## jmandrews

hahahaha ya sure did!


----------



## jmandrews

Alright well im going to get off here for the night! I'll talk to you all in the morning! Good night!!!


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> Alright well im going to get off here for the night! I'll talk to you all in the morning! Good night!!!

Well have a good night!! I forget how to spell your name :blush:


----------



## jmandrews

Haha it's ok Janene &#58389;


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodnight Janene! :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

:hugs:Night Tiff!!!


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> Haha it's ok Janene &#58389;

Okay perfect!! Haha good night Janene :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Nope, Janene. I'm just feeling tired. :shrug:


----------



## FragileDoll

Goodnight, Tiff & Janene. :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ladies I have a question if I bd and waited 30mins and then rinsed off was that a bad idea?


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Goodnight, Tiff & Janene. :hugs:

Goodnight hun :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

Pnutsprincess said:


> Ladies I have a question if I bd and waited 30mins and then rinsed off was that a bad idea?

As far as I know, that's a good thing....to lay for at least 20 min to let the :spermy: swim! I BD then go right to bed and don't clean up till AM!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well I peed after 30minutes lol and then rinsed off but did not wash that area


----------



## Pnutsprincess

i hope i didnt ruin my chances


----------



## JBear85

Yeah I'll usually pee after 20-30 minutes so I don't end up with a UTI or something, and then go back to bed and clean up in the morning.

You should be good though Lacey! :)


----------



## Jemma0717

lol I never pee after sex. oops!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> lol I never pee after sex. oops!

You're probably fine then :) I just used to be really prone to bladder infections and UTIs so now I'm paranoid!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well should I bd one more time tonight since im ovulating now?


----------



## JBear85

I'm not sure if it would increase your chances or not to be honest, but it couldn't hurt right?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I hope not


----------



## Jemma0717

Like Jen said, it couldn't hurt....but they say you need to give time for the sperm to re group


----------



## Pnutsprincess

so maybe try again tomorrow? i dont know if that will help if im fertile today


----------



## Jemma0717

When I am fertile, its like a 5 day period....


----------



## jmandrews

ok i am back for a few minutes lol

i have a question... If i Ovulate on friday... should i BD tomorrow (thurs)? or wait until friday when i Ov? and then BD daily for the next four days after Ov correct?


----------



## jmandrews

This is a snap shot of my app on my phone of this month.. the pink squares are when AF showed up. in orange is my fertile week and the purple clover is when i am due to Ov. in blue is today's date. the hearts are when i BD... sry tmi haha

jw am i BDing correctly?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jemma0717

Janene you want to BD as much in your fertile period...if your DH has a normal sperm count


----------



## Jemma0717

I would BD tomorrow AND friday


----------



## jmandrews

haha how do i know if his sperm count is normal? i just want to make sure i give him enough time to rebuild his sperm count. we have been BDing every other day and i am due to BD tomorrow (the day before my Ov) should i BD tomorrow or just wait until friday?


----------



## jmandrews

nvm you just answered my question lol


----------



## jmandrews

should we not BD more than once in a day??


----------



## Jemma0717

I wouldnt...you wanna give the sperm time to re group


----------



## jmandrews

ok perfect! i am feeling good about this month now :)


----------



## jmandrews

thanks for all the help tiff


----------



## Jemma0717

No probs :) Hope you get your BFP! I would add you to the list in the front but I needa talk to Ana and take some people off and tweak it a little :)


----------



## jmandrews

Another question?

lol sorry im full of them.

Last month i used OPK too. For some reason i detected a + OV for 3 days in a row... this is not normal. I am worried that will happen again. how do i know when i actually ovulate if i am getting 3 +

Has this every happened to anyone?


----------



## Jemma0717

This is normal. That's why they say you need to use a BBT and FF.....it will give you a +OPK when you are starting to ovulate but it's not too accurate honestly


----------



## Jemma0717

I am not explaining it right, my brain is fried right not but yes, it's normal which is why I DON'T use OPKs..its too stressful


----------



## jmandrews

oh man! this is so complicated haha
no wonder we are crazy.

Whats BBT and FF?


----------



## Jemma0717

BBT- Basal Body Temperature and FF= Fertility friend (fertilityfriend.com)


----------



## jmandrews

i know its def. too late to start using any over those, but if i do not end up PG this cycle (and i pray that i do get a BFP) but should i not. I would like to start other methods of tracking my ovulation to better my chances.


----------



## jmandrews

Jemma0717 said:


> BBT- Basal Body Temperature and FF= Fertility friend (fertilityfriend.com)

oh ok that makes sense! well after this cycle if AF shows up ill go out and buy a basal thermo and i will check out that website now :)


----------



## Jemma0717

That's a good idea :) I will never do it but that's because it would stress me out!


----------



## jmandrews

haha yeah it kind of does... thanks for alll the help tiff. 

I pray that i will not have to worry about if after this cycle though haha

I want that BFP!!!!

alright im headed off to bed! ill talk to ya more tomorrow! good night! and thanks again


----------



## Jemma0717

No problem hun! Goodnight Janene and lots of :dust: your way!!! :hugs:


----------



## Gregsprincess

FragileDoll said:


> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ana
> 
> Im ok just lots of cramping and back ache today - keep having to go toilet make sure af not here :blush: think my work colleagues will start to think ive got a problem lol!!
> 
> Hope you are ok and have a good sleep
> 
> Suzy, did you test?Click to expand...

I did an IC this morning and BFN, was expecting it though so not as disappointing. Still have the cramping so i assume af will arrive right on time today at some point :growlmad:

Still got the migraine from yesterday as well, want to be home in bed sleeping but my work do not pay for sick leave they take it from annual leave so i'm struggling it out in the office.:cry:


----------



## Gregsprincess

skweek35 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, How has everyone been today?? I had a really busy day!!! hair appoint this morning, bought wedding dress this afternoon, then off to look at a venue
> 
> you got your dress?? Oooh what does it look like?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I bought my dress today!!! I must admit my mother was really well behaved today!!!
> The dress is gorgeous -
> https://www.perfectionbridalandmenswear.co.uk/bridal9.html
> the dress I bought is Crystal!!
> fits me beautifully!!Click to expand...

Beautiful dress :happydance: you make me want to start trying them on now but apparently i'm getting one made by a friend of DF should probably start thinking about it soon though if we are getting married next year:dohh:


----------



## Gregsprincess

Good morning all (or evening depending where you are)

Didn't plan to disappear last night but DF made my favourite dinner as i was feeling crappy with headache and then i fell asleep on his lap watching tv lol!!

Still a lingering headache but its almost Friday and it makes things seem much better :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Gregsprincess said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, How has everyone been today?? I had a really busy day!!! hair appoint this morning, bought wedding dress this afternoon, then off to look at a venue
> 
> you got your dress?? Oooh what does it look like?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I bought my dress today!!! I must admit my mother was really well behaved today!!!
> The dress is gorgeous -
> https://www.perfectionbridalandmenswear.co.uk/bridal9.html
> the dress I bought is Crystal!!
> fits me beautifully!!Click to expand...
> 
> Beautiful dress :happydance: you make me want to start trying them on now but apparently i'm getting one made by a friend of DF should probably start thinking about it soon though if we are getting married next year:dohh:Click to expand...

Hey Suzy, I would suggest trying on a few dresses at a bridal boutique to give you a better idea of what you want. Try on different styles and fabrics too. then you can design a dress knowing what suits your body type. 
Good luck. keep us informed


----------



## skweek35

jmandrews said:


> Another question?
> 
> lol sorry im full of them.
> 
> Last month i used OPK too. For some reason i detected a + OV for 3 days in a row... this is not normal. I am worried that will happen again. how do i know when i actually ovulate if i am getting 3 +
> 
> Has this every happened to anyone?

Hey Janene, 
I would recommend reading a few of Fertility Friends charting lessons. 
Basically - your cycle is ruled by 3 main hormones - 
Estrogen in the follicle phase. 
Then LH kicks in - that gives you a +OPK test. As soon as LH goes that is your most fertile day as you have then ovulated! LH prepares the follicle to release the egg.(can also result in lower body temps) 
Then come Progesterone - high temps and -OPK again. 
Hope that helps. 
So if you are due to OV on friday get BDing tonight, Friday and Saturday again! 
Happy BDing


----------



## Gregsprincess

skweek35 said:


> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, How has everyone been today?? I had a really busy day!!! hair appoint this morning, bought wedding dress this afternoon, then off to look at a venue
> 
> you got your dress?? Oooh what does it look like?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I bought my dress today!!! I must admit my mother was really well behaved today!!!
> The dress is gorgeous -
> https://www.perfectionbridalandmenswear.co.uk/bridal9.html
> the dress I bought is Crystal!!
> fits me beautifully!!Click to expand...
> 
> Beautiful dress :happydance: you make me want to start trying them on now but apparently i'm getting one made by a friend of DF should probably start thinking about it soon though if we are getting married next year:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Suzy, I would suggest trying on a few dresses at a bridal boutique to give you a better idea of what you want. Try on different styles and fabrics too. then you can design a dress knowing what suits your body type.
> Good luck. keep us informedClick to expand...

Yeah i think i may wait until i come back to the UK at Christmas, although weddings are a big thing over here i really am not keen on the style of dresses i see in the shops - huge rar rar type skirts and just frills everywhere i would look like a sugar plum fairy :haha: plus i can take my BFF with me then :happydance:

How are you this morning any new symptoms?


----------



## skweek35

just really gassy today!!! apparently I was farting in my sleep again!! :haha: 
how you doing?


----------



## Gregsprincess

skweek35 said:


> just really gassy today!!! apparently I was farting in my sleep again!! :haha:
> how you doing?

:rofl: my DF tells me i fart in my sleep too :blush: i said if i didn't hear it it never happend :haha:

Im ok, tired, still headachey and crampy. TMI now but af must be on way have horrid cramps and did a cp check although high, firm and feels closed there was yellowy/brown cm. This cycle i am just going to ignore cd, dpo and when to expect af :growlmad:


----------



## skweek35

What dpo are you now?


----------



## Gregsprincess

15dpo today my lovely app for tracking o and af on iPhone kindly shouts at me today YOUR PERIOD IS EXPECTED TODAY!! :haha: like i need reminding


----------



## skweek35

HAHA!!! yeah like we need reminding!!! haha are you going to test?


----------



## Gregsprincess

I did this morning with IC and got BFN, im just not looking forward to telling DF that after showing him the faint tests earlier in the week he gets disappointed enough without them each month which then makes me feel bad


----------



## skweek35

aaaahhhh, so sweet. My OH asked me yesterday if I could be pregnant. I told him its too early to say. might test this weekend ALthough AF is only due on 30/31st


----------



## Gregsprincess

I think it would be so much easier if there wasn't a tww just an instant signal that the spermy met the egg lol


----------



## skweek35

ahhh that would be bliss!!!! 
I hate this 2WW!!!!! I still have at least 4 days to wait till testing!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

All your symptoms seem very promising though :happydance: hope you do get BFP
I'm writing my body off as a fraud after the symptoms i had this cycle :haha:


----------



## skweek35

you arent out yet babe, NO AF yet!!


----------



## JBear85

wow what a quiet morning!! I just got into the office and guess what? I got SEVEN hours of sleep last night! Yay :)

How is everyone today?


----------



## Gregsprincess

JBear85 said:


> wow what a quiet morning!! I just got into the office and guess what? I got SEVEN hours of sleep last night! Yay :)
> 
> How is everyone today?

:happydance:wuhoo for seven hours of sleep :happydance:

I got eaten alive by mosquitoes last night so not much sleep for me :growlmad:


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> i need some advice...ill cut it short....
> 
> monday had a few drinks let me hair down ya know...but literally only a few wasnt pissed just happy.....
> anyway, i went to the toilet and omg i never been so shocked there was blood only few streaks nothing major....thought weird not due af yet?? so wiped again and little bit more....panicked and went back 2 caravan and checked myself out....nothing around my cervix at all....soooooo was bit confused.... next day i realised at the top by the clit looked really veiny and i rubbed it and has little pink on tissue..so assuming it was that....but what is it and y i am so confused.....now got af pains :( i been looking up about veins swelling below and bursting....y?? does there always have to be something about pregnancy involved haha xx
> 
> Implantation. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

well only had a quick chat 2 a dr and im out of area so couldnt do much but i did find out spotting doesnt have to come from cervix, like i thought :blush: but can come from any vein or labior anywhere!.....so my fingers r crossed i but not getting to excited yet,....only test i could find down here was a early predictor and was told they r rubbish in giving opposite results lmao but there was some good also....but mine deffo was light pink with in the first 10 mins faint tho....will wait till saturday to test again or 2moro morning....will keep yas updated tho......hope ur all doing well and will catch up soon as i get more time xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gregsprincess

Zaney said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> i need some advice...ill cut it short....
> 
> monday had a few drinks let me hair down ya know...but literally only a few wasnt pissed just happy.....
> anyway, i went to the toilet and omg i never been so shocked there was blood only few streaks nothing major....thought weird not due af yet?? so wiped again and little bit more....panicked and went back 2 caravan and checked myself out....nothing around my cervix at all....soooooo was bit confused.... next day i realised at the top by the clit looked really veiny and i rubbed it and has little pink on tissue..so assuming it was that....but what is it and y i am so confused.....now got af pains :( i been looking up about veins swelling below and bursting....y?? does there always have to be something about pregnancy involved haha xx
> 
> Implantation. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> well only had a quick chat 2 a dr and im out of area so couldnt do much but i did find out spotting doesnt have to come from cervix, like i thought :blush: but can come from any vein or labior anywhere!.....so my fingers r crossed i but not getting to excited yet,....only test i could find down here was a early predictor and was told they r rubbish in giving opposite results lmao but there was some good also....but mine deffo was light pink with in the first 10 mins faint tho....will wait till saturday to test again or 2moro morning....will keep yas updated tho......hope ur all doing well and will catch up soon as i get more time xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Oooo glad you got a bit of reassurance from the dr and i hope that its your BFP by Saturday.....:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

morning ladies,
yesterday i ovulated and today Im still having cramps, what can that be??? aunt flow aint due until sept 6ish


----------



## Zaney

Gregsprincess said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> i need some advice...ill cut it short....
> 
> monday had a few drinks let me hair down ya know...but literally only a few wasnt pissed just happy.....
> anyway, i went to the toilet and omg i never been so shocked there was blood only few streaks nothing major....thought weird not due af yet?? so wiped again and little bit more....panicked and went back 2 caravan and checked myself out....nothing around my cervix at all....soooooo was bit confused.... next day i realised at the top by the clit looked really veiny and i rubbed it and has little pink on tissue..so assuming it was that....but what is it and y i am so confused.....now got af pains :( i been looking up about veins swelling below and bursting....y?? does there always have to be something about pregnancy involved haha xx
> 
> Implantation. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> well only had a quick chat 2 a dr and im out of area so couldnt do much but i did find out spotting doesnt have to come from cervix, like i thought :blush: but can come from any vein or labior anywhere!.....so my fingers r crossed i but not getting to excited yet,....only test i could find down here was a early predictor and was told they r rubbish in giving opposite results lmao but there was some good also....but mine deffo was light pink with in the first 10 mins faint tho....will wait till saturday to test again or 2moro morning....will keep yas updated tho......hope ur all doing well and will catch up soon as i get more time xxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oooo glad you got a bit of reassurance from the dr and i hope that its your BFP by Saturday.....:thumbup::happydance:Click to expand...

yeah it is sort of, least well it shoudnt be nothng serious from where the blood came from etc.....thanx also xx


----------



## purplelilly

Gregsprincess said:


> I think it would be so much easier if there wasn't a tww just an instant signal that the spermy met the egg lol

:rofl: Ain't that the truth even if it was a 5 minute fart we would all be jumping for joy :dance::happydance::yipee::yipee::rofl::rofl:


----------



## purplelilly

Zaney said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> i need some advice...ill cut it short....
> 
> monday had a few drinks let me hair down ya know...but literally only a few wasnt pissed just happy.....
> anyway, i went to the toilet and omg i never been so shocked there was blood only few streaks nothing major....thought weird not due af yet?? so wiped again and little bit more....panicked and went back 2 caravan and checked myself out....nothing around my cervix at all....soooooo was bit confused.... next day i realised at the top by the clit looked really veiny and i rubbed it and has little pink on tissue..so assuming it was that....but what is it and y i am so confused.....now got af pains :( i been looking up about veins swelling below and bursting....y?? does there always have to be something about pregnancy involved haha xx
> 
> Implantation. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> well only had a quick chat 2 a dr and im out of area so couldnt do much but i did find out spotting doesnt have to come from cervix, like i thought :blush: but can come from any vein or labior anywhere!.....so my fingers r crossed i but not getting to excited yet,....only test i could find down here was a early predictor and was told they r rubbish in giving opposite results lmao but there was some good also....but mine deffo was light pink with in the first 10 mins faint tho....will wait till saturday to test again or 2moro morning....will keep yas updated tho......hope ur all doing well and will catch up soon as i get more time xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Glad you got some reassurance it's all ok! Now just enjoy the rest of your trip and get ready for that BFP! :dust:


----------



## JBear85

Gregsprincess said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> wow what a quiet morning!! I just got into the office and guess what? I got SEVEN hours of sleep last night! Yay :)
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> :happydance:wuhoo for seven hours of sleep :happydance:
> 
> I got eaten alive by mosquitoes last night so not much sleep for me :growlmad:Click to expand...

Oh yuck I hate bug bites!! 

I don't know if you can get Burt's Bee's products where you are, but they make an amazing Bug Bite Relief stick that I swear by when I get bitten by anything! :)


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> morning ladies,
> yesterday i ovulated and today Im still having cramps, what can that be??? aunt flow aint due until sept 6ish

I think i read that some women always cramp from o to af so i wouldn't worry too much about it. Try not to let it get to ya and maybe a warm bath if it's really bothering you. At least then you get the warm to ease the cramps and some calming time (even better if DH/B could join:haha:)


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> I think it would be so much easier if there wasn't a tww just an instant signal that the spermy met the egg lol
> 
> :rofl: Ain't that the truth even if it was a 5 minute fart we would all be jumping for joy :dance::happydance::yipee::yipee::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Bahaha hilarious!!! :rofl:


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> morning ladies,
> yesterday i ovulated and today Im still having cramps, what can that be??? aunt flow aint due until sept 6ish

I've had cramping literally from Ov til now, and AF is due Tuesday... it's not completely unheard of, but I don't know what causes it


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies,
> yesterday i ovulated and today Im still having cramps, what can that be??? aunt flow aint due until sept 6ish
> 
> I think i read that some women always cramp from o to af so i wouldn't worry too much about it. Try not to let it get to ya and maybe a warm bath if it's really bothering you. At least then you get the warm to ease the cramps and some calming time (even better if DH/B could join:haha:)Click to expand...

It's like you read my mind!!! :shock:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

purplelilly said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies,
> yesterday i ovulated and today Im still having cramps, what can that be??? aunt flow aint due until sept 6ish
> 
> I think i read that some women always cramp from o to af so i wouldn't worry too much about it. Try not to let it get to ya and maybe a warm bath if it's really bothering you. At least then you get the warm to ease the cramps and some calming time (even better if DH/B could join:haha:)Click to expand...

Ok thank you, OH is at work and wont be home til later but i will have to relax by myself...after i take the dogs out


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies,
> yesterday i ovulated and today Im still having cramps, what can that be??? aunt flow aint due until sept 6ish
> 
> I think i read that some women always cramp from o to af so i wouldn't worry too much about it. Try not to let it get to ya and maybe a warm bath if it's really bothering you. At least then you get the warm to ease the cramps and some calming time (even better if DH/B could join:haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> It's like you read my mind!!! :shock:Click to expand...

look out Tiff's psychic abilities may be looking for another body since she's been busy with school... i may be now ..... dumdum dummmmmmm :rofl:


----------



## Gregsprincess

JBear85 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> I think it would be so much easier if there wasn't a tww just an instant signal that the spermy met the egg lol
> 
> :rofl: Ain't that the truth even if it was a 5 minute fart we would all be jumping for joy :dance::happydance::yipee::yipee::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Bahaha hilarious!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: i just lol'd in the quiet office, as a boring auditor they are now all looking at me wondering what is so funny cos it certainly isn't the work :haha::blush:


----------



## jmandrews

Good morning ladies!!!! Just read through thepages i missed...
Everyone i's always super chatty when I'm sleeping lol
Thanks for all your help everyone!
I am testing the afternion for Ov :) I have been crampy for the last 3 days so I'm
Not sure what that's all about...hmmm
Haha all these Post make me almOst piss myself laughing so hard


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies,
> yesterday i ovulated and today Im still having cramps, what can that be??? aunt flow aint due until sept 6ish
> 
> I think i read that some women always cramp from o to af so i wouldn't worry too much about it. Try not to let it get to ya and maybe a warm bath if it's really bothering you. At least then you get the warm to ease the cramps and some calming time (even better if DH/B could join:haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> It's like you read my mind!!! :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> look out Tiff's psychic abilities may be looking for another body since she's been busy with school... i may be now ..... dumdum dummmmmmm :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha maybe you are!! When do I get my BFP? Haha I want a second opinion :haha:


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies,
> yesterday i ovulated and today Im still having cramps, what can that be??? aunt flow aint due until sept 6ish
> 
> I think i read that some women always cramp from o to af so i wouldn't worry too much about it. Try not to let it get to ya and maybe a warm bath if it's really bothering you. At least then you get the warm to ease the cramps and some calming time (even better if DH/B could join:haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> It's like you read my mind!!! :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> look out Tiff's psychic abilities may be looking for another body since she's been busy with school... i may be now ..... dumdum dummmmmmm :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha maybe you are!! When do I get my BFP? Haha I want a second opinion :haha:Click to expand...

Hmmmmm... I'm feelin you're at the top of the list but there's a crack in my crystal ball so i could be off alittle:haha: Truth be told i've got a good feelin it may be your mth :winkwink: ............ but there is a crack :laugh2:


----------



## purplelilly

jmandrews said:


> Good morning ladies!!!! Just read through thepages i missed...
> Everyone i's always super chatty when I'm sleeping lol
> Thanks for all your help everyone!
> I am testing the afternion for Ov :) I have been crampy for the last 3 days so I'm
> Not sure what that's all about...hmmm
> Haha all these Post make me almOst piss myself laughing so hard

good morning! How are you feelin today? I found the more i consentrated on o-ing and TTC the more crampy i got :growlmad: but around Ov time it can only be good things :thumbup:


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies,
> yesterday i ovulated and today Im still having cramps, what can that be??? aunt flow aint due until sept 6ish
> 
> I think i read that some women always cramp from o to af so i wouldn't worry too much about it. Try not to let it get to ya and maybe a warm bath if it's really bothering you. At least then you get the warm to ease the cramps and some calming time (even better if DH/B could join:haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> It's like you read my mind!!! :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> look out Tiff's psychic abilities may be looking for another body since she's been busy with school... i may be now ..... dumdum dummmmmmm :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha maybe you are!! When do I get my BFP? Haha I want a second opinion :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm... I'm feelin you're at the top of the list but there's a crack in my crystal ball so i could be off alittle:haha: Truth be told i've got a good feelin it may be your mth :winkwink: ............ but there is a crack :laugh2:Click to expand...

Oooooh crack or no crack that makes me really excited!!! Hahaha :rofl:!


----------



## jmandrews

purplelilly said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!!!! Just read through thepages i missed...
> Everyone i's always super chatty when I'm sleeping lol
> Thanks for all your help everyone!
> I am testing the afternion for Ov :) I have been crampy for the last 3 days so I'm
> Not sure what that's all about...hmmm
> Haha all these Post make me almOst piss myself laughing so hard
> 
> good morning! How are you feelin today? I found the more i consentrated on o-ing and TTC the more crampy i got :growlmad: but around Ov time it can only be good things :thumbup:Click to expand...

haha thanks christina i am going to take that as a good sign then :) I am so excited for these next three days! lol the only problem i have is that i will be leaving for gatlinburg tennesee early in the morning for my best friends weddng. I am hoping my DH and I will find the time to BD! im so nervous! i have had crazy dreams about us trying to get alone but cant because we are constantly interrupted! grr


----------



## pip squeek

Hey girls just got a few pages to catch up on. 

Quick question for those who check cm do you often get it after the day of ov?


----------



## pip squeek

Sorry I meant ewcm


----------



## jmandrews

sry Sammi, i wish i knew. I just started tracking my CM. Im not even sure when my EWCM shows up. thats a good question. I think that you could be Ov the day it shows up and not the day before... do u use OPK?


----------



## purplelilly

jmandrews said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!!!! Just read through thepages i missed...
> Everyone i's always super chatty when I'm sleeping lol
> Thanks for all your help everyone!
> I am testing the afternion for Ov :) I have been crampy for the last 3 days so I'm
> Not sure what that's all about...hmmm
> Haha all these Post make me almOst piss myself laughing so hard
> 
> good morning! How are you feelin today? I found the more i consentrated on o-ing and TTC the more crampy i got :growlmad: but around Ov time it can only be good things :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> haha thanks christina i am going to take that as a good sign then :) I am so excited for these next three days! lol the only problem i have is that i will be leaving for gatlinburg tennesee early in the morning for my best friends weddng. I am hoping my DH and I will find the time to BD! im so nervous! i have had crazy dreams about us trying to get alone but cant because we are constantly interrupted! grrClick to expand...

As my DH has told me numerous times, weddings are guarentyed nookie cuz you're feelin so "lovey dovey" I'm sure you'll find the time, even if it's a closet :haha:


----------



## JBear85

Zaney said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> i need some advice...ill cut it short....
> 
> monday had a few drinks let me hair down ya know...but literally only a few wasnt pissed just happy.....
> anyway, i went to the toilet and omg i never been so shocked there was blood only few streaks nothing major....thought weird not due af yet?? so wiped again and little bit more....panicked and went back 2 caravan and checked myself out....nothing around my cervix at all....soooooo was bit confused.... next day i realised at the top by the clit looked really veiny and i rubbed it and has little pink on tissue..so assuming it was that....but what is it and y i am so confused.....now got af pains :( i been looking up about veins swelling below and bursting....y?? does there always have to be something about pregnancy involved haha xx
> 
> Implantation. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> well only had a quick chat 2 a dr and im out of area so couldnt do much but i did find out spotting doesnt have to come from cervix, like i thought :blush: but can come from any vein or labior anywhere!.....so my fingers r crossed i but not getting to excited yet,....only test i could find down here was a early predictor and was told they r rubbish in giving opposite results lmao but there was some good also....but mine deffo was light pink with in the first 10 mins faint tho....will wait till saturday to test again or 2moro morning....will keep yas updated tho......hope ur all doing well and will catch up soon as i get more time xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

YAY ZARA!! Keep us posted - I just know you'll get a nice dark BFP soon!! :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!!!! Just read through thepages i missed...
> Everyone i's always super chatty when I'm sleeping lol
> Thanks for all your help everyone!
> I am testing the afternion for Ov :) I have been crampy for the last 3 days so I'm
> Not sure what that's all about...hmmm
> Haha all these Post make me almOst piss myself laughing so hard
> 
> good morning! How are you feelin today? I found the more i consentrated on o-ing and TTC the more crampy i got :growlmad: but around Ov time it can only be good things :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> haha thanks christina i am going to take that as a good sign then :) I am so excited for these next three days! lol the only problem i have is that i will be leaving for gatlinburg tennesee early in the morning for my best friends weddng. I am hoping my DH and I will find the time to BD! im so nervous! i have had crazy dreams about us trying to get alone but cant because we are constantly interrupted! grrClick to expand...
> 
> As my DH has told me numerous times, weddings are guarentyed nookie cuz you're feelin so "lovey dovey" I'm sure you'll find the time, even if it's a closet :haha:Click to expand...

This is true!! We had a wedding last weekend, and it was ON!! Mind you it was on Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday because it was just before Ov :blush: But still.

PS - Cute new avatar, Christina!


----------



## pip squeek

Na I don't use opk Iv never tried them I just check cm and I get cramping which I had the past 2 days but still have ewcm today no cramping tho


----------



## purplelilly

pip squeek said:


> Hey girls just got a few pages to catch up on.
> 
> Quick question for those who check cm do you often get it after the day of ov?

Honey i wish i could help you! I felt completely ******** trying to track cm cuz it seemed to change 5x a day :blush: My last cycle i tried to really pay attn to it and i got ewcm only WHEN i ovulated not the following morn when we dtd. Maybe that helps? I have always had a screwy cycle anyway. 23day cycle & pos OPK for only 1/2 a day :growlmad: I took me 4 mths of OPK's to even see a positive :growlmad:


----------



## jmandrews

purplelilly said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!!!! Just read through thepages i missed...
> Everyone i's always super chatty when I'm sleeping lol
> Thanks for all your help everyone!
> I am testing the afternion for Ov :) I have been crampy for the last 3 days so I'm
> Not sure what that's all about...hmmm
> Haha all these Post make me almOst piss myself laughing so hard
> 
> good morning! How are you feelin today? I found the more i consentrated on o-ing and TTC the more crampy i got :growlmad: but around Ov time it can only be good things :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> haha thanks christina i am going to take that as a good sign then :) I am so excited for these next three days! lol the only problem i have is that i will be leaving for gatlinburg tennesee early in the morning for my best friends weddng. I am hoping my DH and I will find the time to BD! im so nervous! i have had crazy dreams about us trying to get alone but cant because we are constantly interrupted! grrClick to expand...
> 
> As my DH has told me numerous times, weddings are guarentyed nookie cuz you're feelin so "lovey dovey" I'm sure you'll find the time, even if it's a closet :haha:Click to expand...

Haha im pretty sure anywhere that becomes available we will make the time to BD :) haha my sister is riding with us there and we are sharing a room with her. QUEEN SIZED BUNKBEDS! hahaha really! i already told her to be aware that we will be :sex: so its not a surprise to her


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> PS - Cute new avatar, Christina!
> 
> Thanks it's for my lil easter egg (well alittle after but close enough :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> PS - Cute new avatar, Christina!
> 
> Thanks it's for my lil easter egg (well alittle after but close enough :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> Aww OMG CUTE!! So exciting!
> 
> I really hope this is my month... I'd be due in May - I could really handle a nice spring baby :DClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## purplelilly

jmandrews said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!!!! Just read through thepages i missed...
> Everyone i's always super chatty when I'm sleeping lol
> Thanks for all your help everyone!
> I am testing the afternion for Ov :) I have been crampy for the last 3 days so I'm
> Not sure what that's all about...hmmm
> Haha all these Post make me almOst piss myself laughing so hard
> 
> good morning! How are you feelin today? I found the more i consentrated on o-ing and TTC the more crampy i got :growlmad: but around Ov time it can only be good things :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> haha thanks christina i am going to take that as a good sign then :) I am so excited for these next three days! lol the only problem i have is that i will be leaving for gatlinburg tennesee early in the morning for my best friends weddng. I am hoping my DH and I will find the time to BD! im so nervous! i have had crazy dreams about us trying to get alone but cant because we are constantly interrupted! grrClick to expand...
> 
> As my DH has told me numerous times, weddings are guarentyed nookie cuz you're feelin so "lovey dovey" I'm sure you'll find the time, even if it's a closet :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha im pretty sure anywhere that becomes available we will make the time to BD :) haha my sister is riding with us there and we are sharing a room with her. QUEEN SIZED BUNKBEDS! hahaha really! i already told her to be aware that we will be :sex: so its not a surprise to herClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl:You may want to call the bottom bunk,lol:rofl::rofl:


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> PS - Cute new avatar, Christina!
> 
> Thanks it's for my lil easter egg (well alittle after but close enough :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> Aww OMG CUTE!! So exciting!
> 
> I really hope this is my month... I'd be due in May - I could really handle a nice spring baby :DClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup::dust: callin The Glass Doctor to fix that crack :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## jmandrews

oh wow Chrisitina your cycle is crazy! I have been tracking mine since February and my cycles have been all over the place. sometime 31 days sometimes 36 days and during my wedding my cycle was 42 days!!!! its nuts. but last month was 32 days so i am hoping ill be the same month and maybe ill be getting back to a regular cycle.

Sammi- maybe you didnt Ov the day you were scheduled to, maybe you Ov the day you saw EWCM... just a thought. but i am no professional on this topic


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> PS - Cute new avatar, Christina!
> 
> Thanks it's for my lil easter egg (well alittle after but close enough :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> Aww OMG CUTE!! So exciting!
> 
> I really hope this is my month... I'd be due in May - I could really handle a nice spring baby :DClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup::dust: callin The Glass Doctor to fix that crack :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!! Well if Zara gets her BFP this cycle the list is definitely already jumbled, so you could be right!!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## jmandrews

Haha heck yeah i called the bottom bunk:haha: :rofl:
I think my sis will be happy to give it to me anyway


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Im not liking to have to wait 2 weeks now


----------



## jmandrews

lol Jen- your convos with Christina are saying they are from me when you quote her... lol not sure if im the only one seeing that


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> lol Jen- your convos with Christina are saying they are from me when you quote her... lol not sure if im the only one seeing that

OMG weird!! I just noticed that! That's messed up! 

LOL I'm definitely signed in as myself! :rofl:


----------



## jmandrews

haha i don't know how my name is becoming Christina's! CREEPY!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well ladies im off to take a bath...I slept wrong so my neck hurts to turn to the left


----------



## Pnutsprincess

also after ovulation am i suppose to bd a couple more times?? like tonight and tomorrow?


----------



## jmandrews

FEEL BETTER LACEY! yes BD today and tomorrow! :)


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> FEEL BETTER LACEY! yes BD today and tomorrow! :)

^^^ WSS!! :thumbup:


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> also after ovulation am i suppose to bd a couple more times?? like tonight and tomorrow?

bath sounds like a good idea! Hope you feel better soon and if you're up to it i would bd if i were you just to be safe (and have alittle fun:blush:)


----------



## purplelilly

jmandrews said:


> haha i don't know how my name is becoming Christina's! CREEPY!

dumm dummmm dummmmmmmmm :haha:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

purplelilly said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> also after ovulation am i suppose to bd a couple more times?? like tonight and tomorrow?
> 
> bath sounds like a good idea! Hope you feel better soon and if you're up to it i would bd if i were you just to be safe (and have alittle fun:blush:)Click to expand...

Thank you Ladies and I will. I enjoy making love with my OH


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey guys! Sorry I haven't been around much, finally at the end of my work week and have today off, woot woot! Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## JBear85

hakunamatata said:


> Hey guys! Sorry I haven't been around much, finally at the end of my work week and have today off, woot woot! Hope everyone is doing well!!

Oh nice!! Enjoy your day off!! :D


----------



## christylove

just stopping by to say hi :) baby dust to all


----------



## Gregsprincess

pip squeek said:


> Sorry I meant ewcm

i think you should assume ov on the last day you have ewcm. I track mine but as this month was the first time i got it on same day i had o pains i don't know about after. Fertilityfriend has the lessons on it though might tell you on there :shrug:


----------



## jmandrews

hakunamatata said:


> Hey guys! Sorry I haven't been around much, finally at the end of my work week and have today off, woot woot! Hope everyone is doing well!!

Hey!!! thats alright! whoo hoo day off!!! im doing great just ready Ov!!!! tired of waiting! how are you?


----------



## jmandrews

haha Jen your quotes are all messed up!:haha:


----------



## purplelilly

hakunamatata said:


> Hey guys! Sorry I haven't been around much, finally at the end of my work week and have today off, woot woot! Hope everyone is doing well!!

YAYYYYY for time off!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

jmandrews said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Sorry I haven't been around much, finally at the end of my work week and have today off, woot woot! Hope everyone is doing well!!
> 
> Hey!!! thats alright! whoo hoo day off!!! im doing great just ready Ov!!!! tired of waiting! how are you?Click to expand...

Good luck sweetie! :dust:

Things are good here, DH working from home so we get to hang out together too.


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> haha Jen your quotes are all messed up!:haha:

Ahhh weird! Okay I'm going to try logging out and back in!


----------



## JBear85

I'm back - we'll see if it's any better now :)


----------



## jmandrews

hakunamatata said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Sorry I haven't been around much, finally at the end of my work week and have today off, woot woot! Hope everyone is doing well!!
> 
> Hey!!! thats alright! whoo hoo day off!!! im doing great just ready Ov!!!! tired of waiting! how are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck sweetie! :dust:
> 
> Things are good here, DH working from home so we get to hang out together too.Click to expand...

aw good!!! i love the days when my DH works form home! they are the best!. He was going to today but he has an interview at work for a higher position. i hope he gets it! because then he will get a raise! whoo hoo.


----------



## jmandrews

JBear85 said:


> I'm back - we'll see if it's any better now :)

Haha Jen! i noticed it didnt do it the last time! when you quoted me


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> I'm back - we'll see if it's any better now :)
> 
> Haha Jen! i noticed it didnt do it the last time! when you quoted meClick to expand...

Okay good hopefully it's done being screwy haha - that's so weird!!


----------



## hakunamatata

jmandrews said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Sorry I haven't been around much, finally at the end of my work week and have today off, woot woot! Hope everyone is doing well!!
> 
> Hey!!! thats alright! whoo hoo day off!!! im doing great just ready Ov!!!! tired of waiting! how are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck sweetie! :dust:
> 
> Things are good here, DH working from home so we get to hang out together too.Click to expand...
> 
> aw good!!! i love the days when my DH works form home! they are the best!. He was going to today but he has an interview at work for a higher position. i hope he gets it! because then he will get a raise! whoo hoo.Click to expand...

Best of luck to you both!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jmandrews

thank you!!!! you too!:dust:


----------



## pip squeek

Ahh thanks for your replys girls. Hope I have already ovulated because dh is working all night so there will be no dtd tonight


----------



## jmandrews

sammi- FXed that you haven't!:dust:


----------



## pip squeek

jmandrews said:


> sammi- FXed that you haven't!:dust:

Thanks. Well we have dtd every day for the last 5 days so I'm hoping that's covers me


----------



## jmandrews

OH good!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Well im going to get off here for a bit. Got a ton of packing to do for this weekend :) ill hop back in, in an hour or two to see how everyone is. hope you all have a great day! don't miss me too much HAHAHA


----------



## purplelilly

:thumbup::thumbup:


pip squeek said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> sammi- FXed that you haven't!:dust:
> 
> Thanks. Well we have dtd every day for the last 5 days so I'm hoping that's covers meClick to expand...

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pip squeek

Ha ha have fun packing


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Im back ladies, bath felt good but my neck is still stiff from sleeping last night. im very tried today and idk why


----------



## Pnutsprincess

where is everyone???


----------



## JBear85

I'm here :)

I just got back from lunch - how is everyone doing?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JBear85 said:


> I'm here :)
> 
> I just got back from lunch - how is everyone doing?

Im doing ok how are you?


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> I'm here :)
> 
> I just got back from lunch - how is everyone doing?
> 
> Im doing ok how are you?Click to expand...

Pretty good! Full!! :haha:

So your neck is hurting? Have you taken anything for it at all, or tried any warming creams or anything at all?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

have a heating pad right now on it. im in my 2ww time starting today


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> have a heating pad right now on it. im in my 2ww time starting today

Well that's good hopefully that helps!! :)

Poor thing -- I HATE the TWW!! Mine will be over in a few days, thank god!!


----------



## pip squeek

Think im in the tww too I hate it seems to go so slow. 

Sorry iv not been on much Isaac has been keeping me busy today he is a little rascal


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> Think im in the tww too I hate it seems to go so slow.
> 
> Sorry iv not been on much Isaac has been keeping me busy today he is a little rascal

Aww he's a busy little thing now that he's walking huh? 

The first week of TWW flew by for me, now it's crawling. I might cheat and test on Sunday while DB is home, but I also want to wait til Wednesday to test with everyone else... Such a dilemma! :dohh:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

it might be to early to test. im praying we all get a BFP


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Think im in the tww too I hate it seems to go so slow.
> 
> Sorry iv not been on much Isaac has been keeping me busy today he is a little rascal
> 
> Aww he's a busy little thing now that he's walking huh?
> 
> The first week of TWW flew by for me, now it's crawling. I might cheat and test on Sunday while DB is home, but I also want to wait til Wednesday to test with everyone else... Such a dilemma! :dohh:Click to expand...

I know I thought it was hard when he started to crawl but now he just wants everything. 

Ohh I hope it goes past. I know it's so hard to resist testing ain't it if I was you I would be testing lol but I am bad


----------



## Pnutsprincess

yeah well it is wayy to early for me to test=( I want to be able to have a pregnancy ticker. i want to be a mommy


----------



## jmandrews

Hey ladies! im back for a few min! just taking a break from packing... i took my OPK test.. and it was a big fat Neg. lol oh well im ok with that... maybe tomorrow :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> Hey ladies! im back for a few min! just taking a break from packing... i took my OPK test.. and it was a big fat Neg. lol oh well im ok with that... maybe tomorrow :)

My ticker was right i really did ovulate yesterday. So maybe your ticker will be right


----------



## jmandrews

i know!!! i hope it is FXed!!! i hope its right on time because that will mean i am back to a regular cycle!


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Think im in the tww too I hate it seems to go so slow.
> 
> Sorry iv not been on much Isaac has been keeping me busy today he is a little rascal
> 
> Aww he's a busy little thing now that he's walking huh?
> 
> The first week of TWW flew by for me, now it's crawling. I might cheat and test on Sunday while DB is home, but I also want to wait til Wednesday to test with everyone else... Such a dilemma! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I know I thought it was hard when he started to crawl but now he just wants everything.
> 
> Ohh I hope it goes past. I know it's so hard to resist testing ain't it if I was you I would be testing lol but I am badClick to expand...

Well it's just that DB wants me to test when he's home, so if not this weekend then he would LIKE me to wait until next weekend... but I obviously don't want to!! :dohh:


----------



## pip squeek

H try not to worry you will get a pos. I have a 32 day cycle and seem to iv on cd18 or 19 I think


----------



## Pnutsprincess

i wish i could just get my BFP now


----------



## jmandrews

oh good! yeah i Ov last month on day 17 so i hope i am right this month too


----------



## Pnutsprincess

i didnt think i even ovulated until this month when i got a hok


----------



## jmandrews

lunch time!!! be back!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> lunch time!!! be back!

ok ttys


----------



## skweek35

Hello ladies, just on a few minutes as off to WW WI in a mo. 
How is everyone doing today? 
Did I miss anything exciting and important?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

skweek35 said:


> Hello ladies, just on a few minutes as off to WW WI in a mo.
> How is everyone doing today?
> Did I miss anything exciting and important?

Hello, Im doing ok. I just started my 2ww and couple other girls should be too and a few of them are testing in a couple of days


----------



## jmandrews

I'm back! Hey Carla! U haven't missed much. 
How r u?
I got another neg on my OPK test... So far my tickers right!


----------



## Gregsprincess

skweek35 said:


> Hello ladies, just on a few minutes as off to WW WI in a mo.
> How is everyone doing today?
> Did I miss anything exciting and important?

Ooo good luck at your WI :happydance:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

anyone know how to post videos on here?


----------



## JBear85

I just got back from doing some more moving in the office :) I love fresh starts!!


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, I paid Boots a visit today and I think I bargined on 4 FRER's for just £11!!! 
does anyone else know where I can get them cheaper?


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> Hey ladies, I paid Boots a visit today and I think I bargined on 4 FRER's for just £11!!!
> does anyone else know where I can get them cheaper?

Oh wow that's a great deal!! I need to go get some this weekend too, most likely from WalMart


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I paid Boots a visit today and I think I bargined on 4 FRER's for just £11!!!
> does anyone else know where I can get them cheaper?
> 
> Oh wow that's a great deal!! I need to go get some this weekend too, most likely from WalMartClick to expand...

That is the only reason I got them. I only really wanted to check out their price but when I saw that offer I grabbed 2 boxes.


----------



## Gregsprincess

I only know an online place for them this is the link

https://www.pharmacyplace.co.uk/product/first-response-6-day-early-pregnancy-test-double.html


----------



## skweek35

crickey that is even better. I will have to remember that for next time cause that would have been £8 for 4 tests!! boohhooo


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> crickey that is even better. I will have to remember that for next time cause that would have been £8 for 4 tests!! boohhooo

Shhh! There will be no next time, right ?! ;)

:dust:


----------



## Gregsprincess

They are sold out at the minute i was going to stock up for next cycle :-(


----------



## skweek35

For next time when we are TTCing #2!!! 
hehe


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> For next time when we are TTCing #2!!!
> hehe

EXACTLY!! haha :rofl:


----------



## JBear85

Where did everyone go?

Another quiet afternoon - everyone's so busy this week! I guess that's best, everyone is distracted from the TWW!


----------



## jmandrews

oh sorry i took a shower really quick :) haha Carla there will not be a next time you are getting your BFP with the tests you already have!


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> oh sorry i took a shower really quick :) haha Carla there will not be a next time you are getting your BFP with the tests you already have!

That's what I said too!! :)


----------



## jmandrews

lol! shes already giving herself a BFN before she even knows it


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> lol! shes already giving herself a BFN before she even knows it

I know! I've been doing the same though... it's easier to do that, less disappointing!!


----------



## pip squeek

Hey I am hear I'm just doing some house work yipeeee.

Iv got a massive pile of ironing and I just can't motivate my self to do it lol


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> lol! shes already giving herself a BFN before she even knows it
> 
> I know! I've been doing the same though... it's easier to do that, less disappointing!!Click to expand...

It is I always convince my self it's a bfn at least if it is a bfp we will be super excited


----------



## Pnutsprincess

sorry ladies I went to eat lunch lol. Im back now though. so anything new?


----------



## jmandrews

lol hey lacey! nope it is very very quiet here today!


----------



## pip squeek

I think I am officially in my tww. Just checked cm and it's now think and cloudy sorry if tmi lol


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> Hey I am hear I'm just doing some house work yipeeee.
> 
> Iv got a massive pile of ironing and I just can't motivate my self to do it lol

Oh yeah I HATE ironing!! 

Get a steamer, that's what I have :) It's a total lifesaver!


----------



## hakunamatata

pip squeek said:


> Hey I am hear I'm just doing some house work yipeeee.
> 
> Iv got a massive pile of ironing and I just can't motivate my self to do it lol

I feel your pain, I'm in the middle of 3 loads of laundry

BnB is so much more fun :haha:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> lol hey lacey! nope it is very very quiet here today!

I see that, i havent seen ana much is she playing that game???


----------



## pip squeek

It's my worst chore Oh iv never tried a steamer May have to give one a go


----------



## pip squeek

hakunamatata said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Hey I am hear I'm just doing some house work yipeeee.
> 
> Iv got a massive pile of ironing and I just can't motivate my self to do it lol
> 
> I feel your pain, I'm in the middle of 3 loads of laundry
> 
> BnB is so much more fun :haha:Click to expand...

Oh yeah it's defo a lot more fun on hear


----------



## jmandrews

Well im going to get going here. gotta load up the car and head to the parent-in-laws :) 
ill be checkin in on my phone later! have fun ladies!
:dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> Well im going to get going here. gotta load up the car and head to the parent-in-laws :)
> ill be checkin in on my phone later! have fun ladies!
> :dust:

You too hun, enjoy your time


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Im thinking i am the only one here and ill probably be talking to myself


----------



## pip squeek

Oh no it's gone quite again.


----------



## pip squeek

Nope your not I'm hear


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Oh hey hows your day going?


----------



## skweek35

hello again ladies. Back from WW WI and lost another pound this last week! 
that makes it 28.5lbs lost in total.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

skweek35 said:


> hello again ladies. Back from WW WI and lost another pound this last week!
> that makes it 28.5lbs lost in total.

Congrats


----------



## pip squeek

Hey I. Had a good day very busy tho. It almost over bet time for me soon. How about you?

Oh wow skweek well done that's fab your doing really well


----------



## skweek35

thanks ladies!!! it sure is quiet here tonight!!! where are the days I go away for an hour and miss 20+ pages!!!


----------



## pip squeek

I know I used to struggle to keep up lol not been like that for a wile it's because tiff and ana are missing. 

I need you support in this tww of I will go mad ha ha


----------



## skweek35

I know what you mean!! I am so tempted to test this weekend! I have more tests too!! 
I am already 11DPO and desperate to know if its a BFN or BFP!!! 
I have had enough of this wait already!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Im just starting my wait=(


----------



## pip squeek

Oh are you 11 dpo I do know some people get their bfp at that stage but if it a bfn it don't mean your not pregnant it could just be too early. 

Iv had enough already and it's only just started ha ha going to be so jealous when ur all testing haha


----------



## skweek35

hang in there Lacey!!! you will be fine!! I know I go on and on about being impatient and want to test now but I cant believe how quickly this last 11 days have gone!!! 

Lacey I love that blinkie of yours - 'Give me my BFP and no one gets hurt!!' haha 
I feel like that too!!!


----------



## pip squeek

Pnutsprincess said:


> Im just starting my wait=(

Me too it's my 1st day of the tww :(


----------



## skweek35

pip squeek said:


> Oh are you 11 dpo I do know some people get their bfp at that stage but if it a bfn it don't mean your not pregnant it could just be too early.
> 
> Iv had enough already and it's only just started ha ha going to be so jealous when ur all testing haha


But theres a group of us who have agreed to test together on Wednesday (if AF hasnt shown up by then!) I am hoping we hear lots of BFP's on Wednesday!!


----------



## JBear85

Hi again girls! I swear we've rearranged our office 10 times today!! haha :haha:


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah I hope you all get your bfp's

You all need to stop me testing till the 7th then if I feel like I'm tempted I will come on hear and you can stop me lol


----------



## skweek35

POAS day for team Coochie

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jemma0717 - 31 August 

FragileDoll - 31 August 

JBear85 - 31 August 

Zaney - 31 August 

Skweek35 - 31 August


----------



## skweek35

pip squeek said:


> Yeah I hope you all get your bfp's
> 
> You all need to stop me testing till the 7th then if I feel like I'm tempted I will come on hear and you can stop me lol

I so hope for BFP's too!!!! 
Dont worry we will keep you on the straight and narrow if you can convince me I must not test this weekend 
hehe


----------



## skweek35

We should add all the other test dates to that list too!!!
Want me to add you to the list too?


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh I feel left out I want to test with you all ha ha


----------



## skweek35

but wont you get disappoint when you see BFN's?


----------



## pip squeek

Oh yey I'm testing on the 7th that's when af is due

Rite you must not test you must not test lol

You have less than a week to wait


----------



## pip squeek

skweek35 said:


> but wont you get disappoint when you see BFN's?

Yeah and it will defo be a bfn if I tested then ha


----------



## skweek35

pip squeek said:


> Oh yey I'm testing on the 7th that's when af is due
> 
> Rite you must not test you must not test lol
> 
> You have less than a week to wait

hahaha 
will add you to the list! 
I have so much to do tomorrow - hopefully keep my mind off the 2WW!!! 
have to go into school to drop off some stuff and start planning and prepping for the new school term. Have not even thought of planning lessons!!! I really do need to get motivated and sorted!!!


----------



## JBear85

Carla I know I'll be SO tempted to test this weekend too!!

:shock:


----------



## pip squeek

Oh I'm not busy tomorrow. 

Oh when are you back? Preparing for that should take your mind of the tww 

I terrible at motivating myself


----------



## skweek35

How many DPO are you?


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> How many DPO are you?

9 right now


----------



## skweek35

I am sooo tempted to test this weekend!!


----------



## pip squeek

Nope no testing allowed girls till the 31st come you can do it


----------



## skweek35

So sorry I am taking so long to respond. I am looking at cars. I am hoping to order my NEW car tomorrow - just need to make sure that it will be with the new 61 number plate!! I am so excited about my new car!!!


----------



## pip squeek

Oh wow what are you getting? We are looking for a bigger family car we don't have back doors at the mo and it's doing mu nut in


----------



## skweek35

oh my gosh!!! a 3 door - not a good idea with kids - so difficult to get them in and out! 

We are getting a Hyundai i20! thinking of getting it in red. 

lovely size boot and such a lovely looking car too!!


----------



## JBear85

I'm really really REALLY trying to wait another week... I know DB is going to want me to test this weekend too... this is the ultimate test of my willpower!!! :shock:


----------



## skweek35

oh my gosh - having to wait another week!!! I dont think I would be able to resist testing in the week while he was away 
Esp if af didnt show!!


----------



## pip squeek

Oh just had a look at them cars they look really nice. We have been looking at a focas but dh can't make his mind up.


----------



## pip squeek

Oh I dint realise you would have to wait another week don't think I could do that. Think I would defo have to test this weekend maybe try Sunday?


----------



## skweek35

pip squeek said:


> Oh just had a look at them cars they look really nice. We have been looking at a focas but dh can't make his mind up.

the ford focus' are a lot more expensive. Which is one of the reasons we are getting the i20


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah they are I think that's why he ain't too sure. Iv sort of left it to him aslong as I have back doors and can fit my pram in I will be happy lol

My boot now is so small I have to take the wheels of my pram to fit it in it's a rite pain


----------



## Pnutsprincess

skweek35 said:


> hang in there Lacey!!! you will be fine!! I know I go on and on about being impatient and want to test now but I cant believe how quickly this last 11 days have gone!!!
> 
> Lacey I love that blinkie of yours - 'Give me my BFP and no one gets hurt!!' haha
> I feel like that too!!!

Thank you=) I found it on photobucket


----------



## Pnutsprincess

If i have to wait til the 6th or 7th of september you ladies can wait til the 31st of Aug


----------



## skweek35

pip squeek said:


> Yeah they are I think that's why he ain't too sure. Iv sort of left it to him aslong as I have back doors and can fit my pram in I will be happy lol
> 
> My boot now is so small I have to take the wheels of my pram to fit it in it's a rite pain

What car have you got at the mo?


----------



## pip squeek

Pnutsprincess said:


> If i have to wait til the 6th or 7th of september you ladies can wait til the 31st of Aug

Oh it seems so far away roll on the 7th


----------



## skweek35

ok ok I will try a little harder to resist testing till at least Tuesday. if no sign on af at all - as I usually get spotting by then - then I might test then. Is that allowed?


----------



## pip squeek

skweek35 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Yeah they are I think that's why he ain't too sure. Iv sort of left it to him aslong as I have back doors and can fit my pram in I will be happy lol
> 
> My boot now is so small I have to take the wheels of my pram to fit it in it's a rite pain
> 
> What car have you got at the mo?Click to expand...

I have a seat Ibiza I love the car it's just not practical at all


----------



## skweek35

how big is your boot?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well pip you are right there with me


----------



## pip squeek

Oh the boot is really small imdont know the exact size but it took us a long time to find a pram that would fit in it


----------



## pip squeek

Pnutsprincess said:


> well pip you are right there with me

I sure am glad there is someone testing with me


----------



## skweek35

have just googled it and found that your car has a bigger boot. Which pram do you have?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Me2


----------



## pip squeek

Really oh I struggle I think it's way too small. We have a quinny I had to get that because there ain't a lot of prams where the wheels come off and most prams wouldn't fit in with the wheels on we tried loads.

Once the pram is in you can't fit much else in


----------



## skweek35

is the quinny a bifolding pram?


----------



## skweek35

ok ladies - I think its time for me to head off to the land of nod!! 
Have a good night and chat again tomorrow 
nighty nights


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I hate how quiet it has been here


----------



## pip squeek

Dumb question but what do you mean? It's like a 3 in one, you can attach a car seat make it in to a buggy or attach a carry cot for when their little babys


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> Oh I dint realise you would have to wait another week don't think I could do that. Think I would defo have to test this weekend maybe try Sunday?

I might do Sunday and keep it a secret and just not say anything until Wednesday if I get my BFP haha...

and if I got a BFN on Sunday, then I could test again on Wednesday with everyone else!!


----------



## pip squeek

I know it's way too quite. Think I will do the same it's nearly 11pm I'm shattered will be bk to chat tomorrow 

Speak soon girls


----------



## hakunamatata

BFN. Too early to test anyway plus DH and I haven't been able to BD since he got sick but I thought I'd POAS anyway. I feel kind of dumb. And disappointed.


----------



## JBear85

hakunamatata said:


> BFN. Too early to test anyway plus DH and I haven't been able to BD since he got sick but I thought I'd POAS anyway. I feel kind of dumb. And disappointed.

Aww don't feel dumb! Just have to wait a little longer right? :hugs:


----------



## JBear85

Okay WHOA -- I just set up an account on FertilityFriend and it said I would have been set to Ov on the 15th... meaning DB and I DTD EVERY fertile day this month... how could this not be my month?! FX!!


----------



## hakunamatata

:dust:

I updated my TTC journal with pics of my cute little purchase today.


----------



## JBear85

Sheesh where is everyone tonight? I still have another boring hour left of work, and I've been alone on here all night!


----------



## kytti

I had a m/c. Not sure if or when I will be back on this website. Updating my journal one last time. Thanks ladies for all the support and I hope you all get your BFPs soon and have a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## JBear85

kytti said:


> I had a m/c. Not sure if or when I will be back on this website. Updating my journal one last time. Thanks ladies for all the support and I hope you all get your BFPs soon and have a happy and healthy 9 months.

Oh Andrea :( I don't know what to say... that is heartbreaking. My thoughts and prayers go out to you!! :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Goodmorning ladies.

Just woke up - slept a lot today. It's 4:13 am here - woke up at 3:30 am.


----------



## FragileDoll

hakunamatata said:


> BFN. Too early to test anyway plus DH and I haven't been able to BD since he got sick but I thought I'd POAS anyway. I feel kind of dumb. And disappointed.

:dust: :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that, Kytti. That is really heartbreaking - hope you are okay.


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Goodmorning ladies.
> 
> Just woke up - slept a lot today. It's 4:13 am here - woke up at 3:30 am.

Wow you sound like me this week! Good morning Ana!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hey, Jen. How are you today?


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Hey, Jen. How are you today?

I'm okay -- pretty tired and feeling PMS-y, but otherwise good. How are you?


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm good too - DSL keep on ditching me. Another quite day?


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> I'm good too - DSL keep on ditching me. Another quite day?

VERY quiet!! I had a busy day at work, so I didn't notice it so much, but there's been pretty much no one around at all!


----------



## FragileDoll

I wish I were I you - I have nothing to do the whole day. I hate doing nothing. :dohh:


----------



## FragileDoll

BTW - we both are same DPO today.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

kytti said:


> I had a m/c. Not sure if or when I will be back on this website. Updating my journal one last time. Thanks ladies for all the support and I hope you all get your BFPs soon and have a happy and healthy 9 months.

Andrea, I am so sorry and I really dont know what else to say. You will be in my thoughs and I will pray for you.


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> BTW - we both are same DPO today.

Well I'm thinking my ticker might be wrong, actually... I just set up an account with FertilityFriend, and it's saying that I Ov'ed 2 days earlier... so that would set me at 10DPO. 

I think it's because I set my luteal phase as 13 instead of 14 and it messed everything up :dohh:


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen, I am not even sure about my luteal phase. I have a feeling I Ov on CD14 or CD15 - cause I had cramps and EWCM then. But my ticker says I Ov on CD16. 

How did FertilityFriend find out your day of Ov? I might run a check too.


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Jen, I am not even sure about my luteal phase. I have a feeling I Ov on CD14 or CD15 - cause I had cramps and EWCM then. But my ticker says I Ov on CD16.
> 
> How did FertilityFriend find out your day of Ov? I might run a check too.

I just have it set up to track cycles and stuff, I don't track temp or EWCM or anything like that. But it still estimates it based on your cycle history, etc. It says I Ov on CD14, which sounds about right according to when I cramped this cycle, etc.


----------



## Jemma0717

Just droppin by to say hi. I have an exam tomorrow so I am off to study but just wanted to drop in!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hi, Tiff. Good luck for your exams.


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen, lemme try that too.


----------



## Jemma0717

BTW, i feel pregnant.


----------



## hakunamatata

Oooh I hope you are! Good luck w/ your exam!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Just droppin by to say hi. I have an exam tomorrow so I am off to study but just wanted to drop in!

Hey Tiff!! :) You're so missed around here!!


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Just droppin by to say hi. I have an exam tomorrow so I am off to study but just wanted to drop in!
> 
> Hey Tiff!! :) You're so missed around here!!Click to expand...

I miss ALL of you too!!! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey Sims Social players on Facebook!! I tried kissing my OH but it says he's already in a relationship but the thing is he's in a relationship with ME. I'm so confused.

Can these Sims "woohoo" and have babies like the regular game too? I really want my Sim to have a kid.


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh and I need one more paint brush. Pleeeeeease!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> BTW, i feel pregnant.

REALLY?!?! I KNEW this was your month!!!!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> BTW, i feel pregnant.
> 
> REALLY?!?! I KNEW this was your month!!!!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

lol no no no don't say it yet. idk its weird though. we will see. I'm not testing till a missed period anyways


----------



## Jemma0717

AF should arrive Tuesday


----------



## FragileDoll

I do not understand Fertility Friend - I already have an account there but it's so complicated.


----------



## FragileDoll

We all hope you get your BFP Tiff. :dust:

And the other ladies who are waiting too. :dust:


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> AF should arrive Tuesday

Same here... I MIGHT test Sunday, but only if DB wants me to. Because lord knows I can't wait til next weekend when he's home again!!

SO the plan might be, test Sunday - if I get BFP, keep it secret until Wednesday.
IF I get BFN, test again on Wednesday with all of you.

Is that bad?


----------



## FragileDoll

Kristin, you can't have babies in the Sims Social just yet but maybe in the future they will bring an option to? 

Plus, I tried accepting your request of Good Friends and Best Friends but they are not letting me. I do accept the notification but no progress in the relationship.


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> AF should arrive Tuesday
> 
> Same here... I MIGHT test Sunday, but only if DB wants me to. Because lord knows I can't wait til next weekend when he's home again!!
> 
> SO the plan might be, test Sunday - if I get BFP, keep it secret until Wednesday.
> IF I get BFN, test again on Wednesday with all of you.
> 
> Is that bad?Click to expand...

Not bad at all!!


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> I do not understand Fertility Friend - I already have an account there but it's so complicated.

I know, it can be confusing!! I just disregard all of the temping and OPK stuff, and focus on my cycles


----------



## FragileDoll

And same goes foe Jen too, I can't seem to accept her Good Friends request lol. IDK :shrug:


----------



## FragileDoll

That's a good idea, Jen. :dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

Alright ladies, have a good night. I WILL be here a lot tomorrow just FYI


----------



## JBear85

That's the plan then!!

Have a good night, Tiff! Good luck on your exam tomorrow!!! :D


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen, I can't even seem to focus on that - it's driving me nuts. How do you do that?


----------



## FragileDoll

Goodnight, Tiff. We miss you tons already. :hugs:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Jen, I can't even seem to focus on that - it's driving me nuts. How do you do that?

I guess I'm just to my iPhone app, which is really similar.

Alright ladies, I'm going to go relax and head to bed... have a good night all, and I shall talk to you tomorrow!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Goodnight, Jen. Sleep well! :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Kristin, what is your relationship status right now? Is it dating/going steady/inseperable/totally inseperable or soul mates? 

You can't do certain actions till you are going steady or inseperable.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JBear85 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> BTW - we both are same DPO today.
> 
> Well I'm thinking my ticker might be wrong, actually... I just set up an account with FertilityFriend, and it's saying that I Ov'ed 2 days earlier... so that would set me at 10DPO.
> 
> I think it's because I set my luteal phase as 13 instead of 14 and it messed everything up :dohh:Click to expand...

How do you calculate it on fertility friend??


----------



## FragileDoll

My Sim is totally inseperable. I couldn't Woohoo until I was going steady or inseperable - plus even if you have one of these status you can't woohoo until you have a double bed. lol.

And yes - if you are dating you can only flirt with your OH Sim. You can't kiss until you are going steady - and if you kiss your OH Sim constantly he will get bored and wont accept your kiss either, this will decline your relationship status in the bar.


----------



## FragileDoll

Lacey, I was trying to figure it out that too. Jen just went to bed - maybe ask her when she's back here again tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

oh ok


----------



## hakunamatata

FragileDoll said:


> Kristin, you can't have babies in the Sims Social just yet but maybe in the future they will bring an option to?
> 
> Plus, I tried accepting your request of Good Friends and Best Friends but they are not letting me. I do accept the notification but no progress in the relationship.

Oh good, I'm glad you still love me :haha: 

Sims is so addicting but my Sim is super broody and wants kids NOW. Sound familiar? :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

FragileDoll said:


> My Sim is totally inseperable. I couldn't Woohoo until I was going steady or inseperable - plus even if you have one of these status you can't woohoo until you have a double bed. lol.
> 
> And yes - if you are dating you can only flirt with your OH Sim. You can't kiss until you are going steady - and if you kiss your OH Sim constantly he will get bored and wont accept your kiss either, this will decline your relationship status in the bar.

Thanks for clarifying!! I was wondering why I couldn't kiss my Sim even though we were dating.


----------



## hakunamatata

Off to bed! My Sim will chill with your Sim later :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

hakunamatata said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Kristin, you can't have babies in the Sims Social just yet but maybe in the future they will bring an option to?
> 
> Plus, I tried accepting your request of Good Friends and Best Friends but they are not letting me. I do accept the notification but no progress in the relationship.
> 
> Oh good, I'm glad you still love me :haha:
> 
> Sims is so addicting but my Sim is super broody and wants kids NOW. Sound familiar? :rofl:Click to expand...

Hahaha - ofcourse I do.

And yeah - I want a baby too in there. :rofl:


----------



## pip squeek

Good morning girls

Are you all well. 

Iv just got a fertility friend app on my phone and that says I should have ovulated on the 23rd which was the 1st day of my ewcm so it's looking good we bedded that day and the day before :).

I really am felony positive for us all this month


----------



## pip squeek

Oh kitty I'm so sorry to hear that I will be thinking of you


----------



## Gregsprincess

Good morning ladies how is everyone today? 

Its Friday :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

kytti said:


> I had a m/c. Not sure if or when I will be back on this website. Updating my journal one last time. Thanks ladies for all the support and I hope you all get your BFPs soon and have a happy and healthy 9 months.

OH no, Andrea!!! :cry: I am so sorry for the loss!!! 
Hang in there. I know this might be difficult to take now - but You will get your sticky bean soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## Gregsprincess

kytti said:


> I had a m/c. Not sure if or when I will be back on this website. Updating my journal one last time. Thanks ladies for all the support and I hope you all get your BFPs soon and have a happy and healthy 9 months.

So sorry this has happened :cry: take your time and we are all here if you need to vent/cry/scream :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, I'm sooo tired!!! just got up after a good 8 hour sleep!! I also had a really weird dream!! That I was tempted to test but was convincing myself I couldnt as we have agreed to wait till next week. 
It was almost sureal! 
Weird dream!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Oooo i don't like those real feeling dreams.....how are the other symptoms today? :winkwink:


----------



## skweek35

I am really tired and have urber sore BBies!!! 
other than that I am fine 
I have my moments where I am convinced I am preggers and others when I think its not going to be this month


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hopefully when you test it will be a good surprise with a BFP :happydance:

Oh forgot well done on another 1lb loss :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## JBear85

Morning all! I've been up since 4:30 again (it's only 4:45 now) - guess that 7 hours last night was a fluke! :shock:

How is everyone today? Happy Friday!! :D


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> I am really tired and have urber sore BBies!!!
> other than that I am fine
> I have my moments where I am convinced I am preggers and others when I think its not going to be this month

I'm the same way right now! My boobs were agony all week, but they've dulled to more of a steady ache now.

Some days I swear I'm getting my BFP, others I think this is just PMS and everything else is in my head


----------



## Gregsprincess

I think that the witch is such an appropriate name for af - especially this month!!

CD2 for me today and i haven't had af like this before :-( horrible stuff. Trying to decide if i want to try new supplements this month. Did anyone try the wheat germ oil and brewers yeast that i saw recommended earlier in the post?


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> I am really tired and have urber sore BBies!!!
> other than that I am fine
> I have my moments where I am convinced I am preggers and others when I think its not going to be this month
> 
> I'm the same way right now! My boobs were agony all week, but they've dulled to more of a steady ache now.
> 
> Some days I swear I'm getting my BFP, others I think this is just PMS and everything else is in my headClick to expand...

I so know what you are going through!!! I am on the same page!!! 
In a way I just want this over with so I dont have to put up with the itchy nippers and uber sore bbies!!!


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> BTW - we both are same DPO today.
> 
> Well I'm thinking my ticker might be wrong, actually... I just set up an account with FertilityFriend, and it's saying that I Ov'ed 2 days earlier... so that would set me at 10DPO.
> 
> I think it's because I set my luteal phase as 13 instead of 14 and it messed everything up :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> How do you calculate it on fertility friend??Click to expand...

Hey Lacey :)

FF just tracks your cycles and AF, and then gives you your projected Ov date.

It won't let you confirm it unless you track temp and ewcm though - so I just go off of the projected fertile and Ov days!


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> I am really tired and have urber sore BBies!!!
> other than that I am fine
> I have my moments where I am convinced I am preggers and others when I think its not going to be this month
> 
> I'm the same way right now! My boobs were agony all week, but they've dulled to more of a steady ache now.
> 
> Some days I swear I'm getting my BFP, others I think this is just PMS and everything else is in my headClick to expand...
> 
> I so know what you are going through!!! I am on the same page!!!
> In a way I just want this over with so I dont have to put up with the itchy nippers and uber sore bbies!!!Click to expand...

LOL!! I know! I keep having to inch down in my cubicle so I can itch them without anyone noticing when I'm at work! :rofl:

My boobs aren't as bad the last 2 days, but they still ache enough that every time my cat steps on them I fear I may kill him :haha:


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> I am really tired and have urber sore BBies!!!
> other than that I am fine
> I have my moments where I am convinced I am preggers and others when I think its not going to be this month
> 
> I'm the same way right now! My boobs were agony all week, but they've dulled to more of a steady ache now.
> 
> Some days I swear I'm getting my BFP, others I think this is just PMS and everything else is in my headClick to expand...
> 
> I so know what you are going through!!! I am on the same page!!!
> In a way I just want this over with so I dont have to put up with the itchy nippers and uber sore bbies!!!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!! I know! I keep having to inch down in my cubicle so I can itch them without anyone noticing when I'm at work! :rofl:
> 
> My boobs aren't as bad the last 2 days, but they still ache enough that every time my cat steps on them I fear I may kill him :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: to needing to have a good scratch!!! we are so not like men who will just go ahead and scratch regardless of who is around and who will see!!! haha 
my bbies seem to be getting worse at the mo :cry:


----------



## JBear85

Lol that's true! I never thought of it that way!!

See and that's why I'm convincing myself that it was just a fluke and AF is on her way, because mine aren't nearly as bad now as they were Wednesday


----------



## skweek35

no Doubting debbies!! hold on there till testing day!! 
I need to restart the free sat box so will be off for a while 
be good 
have fun 

chat later


----------



## JBear85

I'm going to try for a little catnap before I have to start getting ready for work. Be back in about 4 hours :)


----------



## pip squeek

Is there anyone hear?


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh looks like I'm all on my own :(


----------



## jmandrews

I'm here!!! Good morning!!!


----------



## butterworth

Hi ladies 
I have not been having a good week with DF we haven't been DTD at all this week which is not good for me so I think I'm out this month. I don't know whats wrong with him but I giving up on ttc and going back to the ntnp route. I'm so mad at him right know I cut cry. plus I just signed on to fb which I don't really use much and of course the day I look at it another one of my friends just posted that she is pg this sucks. I'm positive most of the time but this has been a year now of wishing a waiting to get pg and it is starting to put stress on my relationship. I don't know what to do anymore I never knew it would be so hard to get pg. well I'm off to work soon I just wanted to vent thanks for listening ladies


----------



## jmandrews

Hey sandy, I am so sorry that u are going through a rough patch :( my dh and I are starting to feel he pressure too. My dh nearly turned me down last night when it came time to bd and I was devistated connsidering I am due to Ov today and have been BDing every other day. It just made me realize I'd rather have a healthy relationship before I get PG so that we can both be happy when we are. It's just a rough patch and we all go through it. Just take sometime to focus on that and who know u may end up PG. I know so many people who have goften PG because they quit trying. Keep ur head up. I'm here for u. :dust:


----------



## Zaney

JBear85 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> PS - Cute new avatar, Christina!
> 
> Thanks it's for my lil easter egg (well alittle after but close enough :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> Aww OMG CUTE!! So exciting!
> 
> I really hope this is my month... I'd be due in May - I could really handle a nice spring baby :DClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup::dust: callin The Glass Doctor to fix that crack :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!! Well if Zara gets her BFP this cycle the list is definitely already jumbled, so you could be right!!Click to expand...
> 
> well nothing set in stone yet.......lol.....the test wasnt as dark as yesterday was still a bit pinkish but at same time could have been a evap.....think im gonna try get different test at some point when i can but got af kinda cramps.....just dull ache really xxClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## jmandrews

FXed and :dust: sounds good so far!


----------



## Zaney

fx for all here :) xxx


----------



## pip squeek

Oh hi Zara how are you?

When are you going to test again? I hope it is a bfp


----------



## skweek35

Hi Zara, did you enjoy your holiday? 
Just back from school and the shops, going to catch up on missed pages


----------



## skweek35

oh my - I've been away for a few hours now and only missed 1 page!! where is everyone? Back at work/school??


----------



## pip squeek

Oh no I don't work Thursday or Friday. I know it's so quite on hear


----------



## skweek35

how are you doing? 
Im about ready for a nap!! 
I'm thinking this is a good sign!!


----------



## Zaney

hiyas, i do hope so but feel like im sitting on middle of fence atm.....have no idea whats going on......i did 2 tests 1 pinkish but there and other 1 looks more like evap....was told the tests aint very good......even tho they were expensive 1s so not sure....im due on in few days so will soon find out lol....so justing taking it as it comes really.....and im still on holiday haha, im in restaurant bar with a coke and laptop hehehehe....but hope ur all well im missing too much to catch up on here lol xxx


----------



## JBear85

Good morning ladies! How is everyone today? IT'S FRIDAY!!! :D


----------



## Zaney

so any1 else got some weird or promising signs going on? x lol


----------



## JBear85

Zaney said:


> hiyas, i do hope so but feel like im sitting on middle of fence atm.....have no idea whats going on......i did 2 tests 1 pinkish but there and other 1 looks more like evap....was told the tests aint very good......even tho they were expensive 1s so not sure....im due on in few days so will soon find out lol....so justing taking it as it comes really.....and im still on holiday haha, im in restaurant bar with a coke and laptop hehehehe....but hope ur all well im missing too much to catch up on here lol xxx

Yeah you've missed a lot! Glad you're enjoying your holiday -- don't think about it too much until you get home :)

:dust:


----------



## pip squeek

Hey I'm good ta you?

I just had a nap only because lo was having his tho lol and he got me up at half 5

I hope it is a good sign have you had any other symptoms?


----------



## JBear85

Zaney said:


> so any1 else got some weird or promising signs going on? x lol

Just super sore bb's, and still waking up at weird hours of the night. Oh and peeing TONS haha... other than that not much!


----------



## skweek35

I'm shattered!!!!! about ready to take a sleep!!!! I never have afternoon naps!!!! 
yawn yawn yawn


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> I'm shattered!!!!! about ready to take a sleep!!!! I never have afternoon naps!!!!
> yawn yawn yawn

Me too!! 4 nights out of 5 I've been wide awake between 4 and 5 am for the day... just Wednesday night I got a full 7 hours. I'm SO ready to sleep all weekend :haha:


----------



## skweek35

pip squeek said:


> Hey I'm good ta you?
> 
> I just had a nap only because lo was having his tho lol and he got me up at half 5
> 
> I hope it is a good sign have you had any other symptoms?

uber sore bbies!!! and itchy nipples!!! 
other than that - I dont think so


----------



## purplelilly

Morning all! Zaney- glad you're having a good vaca just try and breath/ relax your BFP's coming :thumbup:

How are you today JBear85? good too?


----------



## Zaney

tirdness is good haha....dunno if its the holiday but any minutes i get free i could easily nod off haha....

and deffo trying not 2 worry till i get home hard not to really but trying :)


----------



## skweek35

oh and dont forget the weird surreal dreams!!!


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> Morning all! Zaney- glad you're having a good vaca just try and breath/ relax your BFP's coming :thumbup:
> 
> How are you today JBear85? good too?

Yeah I'm doing well Christina, thanks for asking!! Today is one of those days I'm feeling like I might actually get my BFP this month!!

How are you feeling?


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> oh and dont forget the weird surreal dreams!!!

Yeah I've been having some wacko dreams lately too - so vivid! :wacko:

Sounds like we're SO on the same page, Carla!!


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Morning all! Zaney- glad you're having a good vaca just try and breath/ relax your BFP's coming :thumbup:
> 
> How are you today JBear85? good too?
> 
> Yeah I'm doing well Christina, thanks for asking!! Today is one of those days I'm feeling like I might actually get my BFP this month!!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Ditto to that feeling!!! 
I am about to take a nap - which I never do!!! 
when did you start feeling shattered, Christina?


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> oh and dont forget the weird surreal dreams!!!
> 
> Yeah I've been having some wacko dreams lately too - so vivid! :wacko:
> 
> Sounds like we're SO on the same page, Carla!!Click to expand...

Are we testing on Sunday?? hehe


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Morning all! Zaney- glad you're having a good vaca just try and breath/ relax your BFP's coming :thumbup:
> 
> How are you today JBear85? good too?
> 
> Yeah I'm doing well Christina, thanks for asking!! Today is one of those days I'm feeling like I might actually get my BFP this month!!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto to that feeling!!!
> I am about to take a nap - which I never do!!!
> when did you start feeling shattered, Christina?Click to expand...

Yeah, Christina -- are we being silly, or did you have these symptoms too?


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> oh and dont forget the weird surreal dreams!!!
> 
> Yeah I've been having some wacko dreams lately too - so vivid! :wacko:
> 
> Sounds like we're SO on the same page, Carla!!Click to expand...
> 
> Are we testing on Sunday?? heheClick to expand...

I think I'm going to, yeah. And then if I get a BFN, I'll test again Wednesday with everyone else (unless AF beats me to it)


----------



## Zaney

i have alarm clock in my head too lol...i wake up at 6amish with full bladder cant even lay there for 5 mins its rush and go hahaha


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Morning all! Zaney- glad you're having a good vaca just try and breath/ relax your BFP's coming :thumbup:
> 
> How are you today JBear85? good too?
> 
> Yeah I'm doing well Christina, thanks for asking!! Today is one of those days I'm feeling like I might actually get my BFP this month!!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I'm ok last night the queezy set in around 4 and still had it when i fell asleep around midnight :sick: Last night at Lowes I almost had to buy a bucket :blush: Just started the prescription Prenatals and i think that's what's doin it :growlmad:
Does anyone else in here take prescript. prenatals? Mine are HUGEE!!!! i'm glad i denied taking them TTC, they're brutal


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Morning all! Zaney- glad you're having a good vaca just try and breath/ relax your BFP's coming :thumbup:
> 
> How are you today JBear85? good too?
> 
> Yeah I'm doing well Christina, thanks for asking!! Today is one of those days I'm feeling like I might actually get my BFP this month!!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm ok last night the queezy set in around 4 and still had it when i fell asleep around midnight :sick: Last night at Lowes I almost had to buy a bucket :blush: Just started the prescription Prenatals and i think that's what's doin it :growlmad:
> Does anyone else in here take prescript. prenatals? Mine are HUGEE!!!! i'm glad i denied taking them TTC, they're brutalClick to expand...

Not yet, I was thinking about picking some up when I guy tests this weekend though. They sound awful mind you, so now I'm reconsidering :haha:


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> oh and dont forget the weird surreal dreams!!!
> 
> Yeah I've been having some wacko dreams lately too - so vivid! :wacko:
> 
> Sounds like we're SO on the same page, Carla!!Click to expand...
> 
> Are we testing on Sunday?? heheClick to expand...
> 
> I think I'm going to, yeah. And then if I get a BFN, I'll test again Wednesday with everyone else (unless AF beats me to it)Click to expand...

 My af is due Tues or Wed. I might do the same.


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Morning all! Zaney- glad you're having a good vaca just try and breath/ relax your BFP's coming :thumbup:
> 
> How are you today JBear85? good too?
> 
> Yeah I'm doing well Christina, thanks for asking!! Today is one of those days I'm feeling like I might actually get my BFP this month!!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto to that feeling!!!
> I am about to take a nap - which I never do!!!
> when did you start feeling shattered, Christina?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Christina -- are we being silly, or did you have these symptoms too?Click to expand...

I felt more tired about a week or so before AF but I'm always exhausted (we work 50-60hrs a week) My boobs DEF hurt & were itchy (still do :haha:), but my "smack ya in the face clue" was a terrible lower backache day before AF was due and the following week!


----------



## Zaney

looks so promising in here :)

y cant a test just give me the line i want....i want it darker than the control line lmao....and though by now a test would show.....but first response came up quite light with my 3rd and that was few days after af was due........oh the 2ww lol....the joys haha


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Morning all! Zaney- glad you're having a good vaca just try and breath/ relax your BFP's coming :thumbup:
> 
> How are you today JBear85? good too?
> 
> Yeah I'm doing well Christina, thanks for asking!! Today is one of those days I'm feeling like I might actually get my BFP this month!!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto to that feeling!!!
> I am about to take a nap - which I never do!!!
> when did you start feeling shattered, Christina?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Christina -- are we being silly, or did you have these symptoms too?Click to expand...
> 
> I felt more tired about a week or so before AF but I'm always exhausted (we work 50-60hrs a week) My boobs DEF hurt & were itchy (still do :haha:), but my "smack ya in the face clue" was a terrible lower backache day before AF was due and the following week!Click to expand...

See I always have a bad lower back, so I can't really count on that as a symptom. Definitely have sore boobs and they have been itchy, but not consistently. And I'm more tired than normal.


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Morning all! Zaney- glad you're having a good vaca just try and breath/ relax your BFP's coming :thumbup:
> 
> How are you today JBear85? good too?
> 
> Yeah I'm doing well Christina, thanks for asking!! Today is one of those days I'm feeling like I might actually get my BFP this month!!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm ok last night the queezy set in around 4 and still had it when i fell asleep around midnight :sick: Last night at Lowes I almost had to buy a bucket :blush: Just started the prescription Prenatals and i think that's what's doin it :growlmad:
> Does anyone else in here take prescript. prenatals? Mine are HUGEE!!!! i'm glad i denied taking them TTC, they're brutalClick to expand...
> 
> Not yet, I was thinking about picking some up when I guy tests this weekend though. They sound awful mind you, so now I'm reconsidering :haha:Click to expand...

I was on the 1 A Day Prenatal and my doc said that was good while TTC but she made me switch with BFP. They were 1/2 the size of these suckers :haha:


----------



## JBear85

Zaney said:


> looks so promising in here :)
> 
> y cant a test just give me the line i want....i want it darker than the control line lmao....and though by now a test would show.....but first response came up quite light with my 3rd and that was few days after af was due........oh the 2ww lol....the joys haha

I just know I'm going to feel like a complete idiot now if I get a BFN, because I've hyped myself up so much


----------



## skweek35

I have never had itchy nipples!!! started last night!! 
Its not like we are men who dont care who sees them scratch their balls!! I like to be a bit more discreet about sratching my bbies!!! hehe


----------



## jmandrews

Hey I'm back sry we r driving to gatlinburg TN ugh long drive! My friend sets her alarm at 2 am to take her prenatals because she gets sick from them unless she i's sleeping


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Morning all! Zaney- glad you're having a good vaca just try and breath/ relax your BFP's coming :thumbup:
> 
> How are you today JBear85? good too?
> 
> Yeah I'm doing well Christina, thanks for asking!! Today is one of those days I'm feeling like I might actually get my BFP this month!!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm ok last night the queezy set in around 4 and still had it when i fell asleep around midnight :sick: Last night at Lowes I almost had to buy a bucket :blush: Just started the prescription Prenatals and i think that's what's doin it :growlmad:
> Does anyone else in here take prescript. prenatals? Mine are HUGEE!!!! i'm glad i denied taking them TTC, they're brutalClick to expand...
> 
> Not yet, I was thinking about picking some up when I guy tests this weekend though. They sound awful mind you, so now I'm reconsidering :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I was on the 1 A Day Prenatal and my doc said that was good while TTC but she made me switch with BFP. They were 1/2 the size of these suckers :haha:Click to expand...

Ohhhh okay well then I'll grab those, that's what I was going to get anyhow. I just missed where you said "prescription" prenatals. I gotcha now! haha :haha:


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Morning all! Zaney- glad you're having a good vaca just try and breath/ relax your BFP's coming :thumbup:
> 
> How are you today JBear85? good too?
> 
> Yeah I'm doing well Christina, thanks for asking!! Today is one of those days I'm feeling like I might actually get my BFP this month!!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto to that feeling!!!
> I am about to take a nap - which I never do!!!
> when did you start feeling shattered, Christina?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Christina -- are we being silly, or did you have these symptoms too?Click to expand...
> 
> I felt more tired about a week or so before AF but I'm always exhausted (we work 50-60hrs a week) My boobs DEF hurt & were itchy (still do :haha:), but my "smack ya in the face clue" was a terrible lower backache day before AF was due and the following week!Click to expand...
> 
> See I always have a bad lower back, so I can't really count on that as a symptom. Definitely have sore boobs and they have been itchy, but not consistently. And I'm more tired than normal.Click to expand...

don't count it out I too have had a bad lower back for 10yrs or so and I still knew this one was different! I think it may be your month :dust:


----------



## skweek35

with all this talk I am so confident its a bfp for me this month!! 
alright I am off for a nap! 
chat again later 
:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Morning all! Zaney- glad you're having a good vaca just try and breath/ relax your BFP's coming :thumbup:
> 
> How are you today JBear85? good too?
> 
> Yeah I'm doing well Christina, thanks for asking!! Today is one of those days I'm feeling like I might actually get my BFP this month!!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto to that feeling!!!
> I am about to take a nap - which I never do!!!
> when did you start feeling shattered, Christina?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Christina -- are we being silly, or did you have these symptoms too?Click to expand...
> 
> I felt more tired about a week or so before AF but I'm always exhausted (we work 50-60hrs a week) My boobs DEF hurt & were itchy (still do :haha:), but my "smack ya in the face clue" was a terrible lower backache day before AF was due and the following week!Click to expand...
> 
> See I always have a bad lower back, so I can't really count on that as a symptom. Definitely have sore boobs and they have been itchy, but not consistently. And I'm more tired than normal.Click to expand...
> 
> don't count it out I too have had a bad lower back for 10yrs or so and I still knew this one was different! I think it may be your month :dust:Click to expand...

I so hope you're right! I literally just started having some cramps - dammit!!! :dohh:


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> with all this talk I am so confident its a bfp for me this month!!
> alright I am off for a nap!
> chat again later
> :hugs: and :dust:

Have a good nap Carla! 

And it has to be your month, you're next on the list :haha:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## purplelilly

skweek35 said:


> I have never had itchy nipples!!! started last night!!
> Its not like we are men who dont care who sees them scratch their balls!! I like to be a bit more discreet about sratching my bbies!!! hehe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Zaney

JBear85 said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> looks so promising in here :)
> 
> y cant a test just give me the line i want....i want it darker than the control line lmao....and though by now a test would show.....but first response came up quite light with my 3rd and that was few days after af was due........oh the 2ww lol....the joys haha
> 
> I just know I'm going to feel like a complete idiot now if I get a BFN, because I've hyped myself up so muchClick to expand...

no u wont lol.....its good that ya hyped up....worst case ya learn and no not to count em again haha.....now even tho i had spotting i still aint believing it...im thinking it could be anything.....test would have gave me a deffo by now im sure.....


----------



## jmandrews

Hey Jen how r u???


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> I so hope you're right! I literally just started having some cramps - dammit!!! :dohh:
> 
> You're not out till :witch: shows :gun::af:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> Hey Jen how r u???

I'm okay! I went from being so sure this was my month to getting some AF-like cramps and being negative again. Haha oh the joys of being a woman :haha:

How are you? Enjoying your road trip?


----------



## JBear85

I know cramping can happen even if you are preggo, but it still just knocked me right out haha


----------



## purplelilly

Zaney said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> looks so promising in here :)
> 
> y cant a test just give me the line i want....i want it darker than the control line lmao....and though by now a test would show.....but first response came up quite light with my 3rd and that was few days after af was due........oh the 2ww lol....the joys haha
> 
> I just know I'm going to feel like a complete idiot now if I get a BFN, because I've hyped myself up so muchClick to expand...
> 
> no u wont lol.....its good that ya hyped up....worst case ya learn and no not to count em again haha.....now even tho i had spotting i still aint believing it...im thinking it could be anything.....test would have gave me a deffo by now im sure.....Click to expand...

Sometimes you just gettem late. It took Kytti a long time to get a def Bfp, wayyyyy after AF was to show but has a fighting lil sticky bean now. Rumor has it boys don't give a dark BFP till 6-7wks alot :thumbup: If no AF then there's still hope!


----------



## Zaney

im the same.....1 min it feels like af pains but 1 sided then the next its dull ache around sides about same hight as belly button...

the af feelings is the 1 thing that is making me doubt it all x


----------



## jmandrews

Aw don't say that Jen! Stay positive! Ur going to get ur BFP!!! 

I sill don't know if I'm Ov yet I'll test this afternoon :)

Sry if it takes me a min to respond I'm on my phone


----------



## purplelilly

I won't try to hype anyone up anymore but i do have a good feeling about this thread this month and if not we'll all still be here for each other :hugs:


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> looks so promising in here :)
> 
> y cant a test just give me the line i want....i want it darker than the control line lmao....and though by now a test would show.....but first response came up quite light with my 3rd and that was few days after af was due........oh the 2ww lol....the joys haha
> 
> I just know I'm going to feel like a complete idiot now if I get a BFN, because I've hyped myself up so muchClick to expand...
> 
> no u wont lol.....its good that ya hyped up....worst case ya learn and no not to count em again haha.....now even tho i had spotting i still aint believing it...im thinking it could be anything.....test would have gave me a deffo by now im sure.....Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes you just gettem late. It took Kytti a long time to get a def Bfp, wayyyyy after AF was to show but has a fighting lil sticky bean now. Rumor has it boys don't give a dark BFP till 6-7wks alot :thumbup: If no AF then there's still hope!Click to expand...

Andrea miscarried. She posted about it on this thread and in her journal :cry:


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> I won't try to hype anyone up anymore but i do have a good feeling about this thread this month and if not we'll all still be here for each other :hugs:

I do too - I think we're going to have quite a few BFPs this cycle, even if I'm not one of them! :)


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> looks so promising in here :)
> 
> y cant a test just give me the line i want....i want it darker than the control line lmao....and though by now a test would show.....but first response came up quite light with my 3rd and that was few days after af was due........oh the 2ww lol....the joys haha
> 
> I just know I'm going to feel like a complete idiot now if I get a BFN, because I've hyped myself up so muchClick to expand...
> 
> no u wont lol.....its good that ya hyped up....worst case ya learn and no not to count em again haha.....now even tho i had spotting i still aint believing it...im thinking it could be anything.....test would have gave me a deffo by now im sure.....Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes you just gettem late. It took Kytti a long time to get a def Bfp, wayyyyy after AF was to show but has a fighting lil sticky bean now. Rumor has it boys don't give a dark BFP till 6-7wks alot :thumbup: If no AF then there's still hope!Click to expand...
> 
> Andrea miscarried. She posted about it on this thread and in her journal :cry:Click to expand...

:cry::cry: I missed that :cry: :cry: Thanks for the update I'm off to her page


----------



## jmandrews

Aw i feel Terrible for Andrea. Just put everything in perspective that these things can and do happen so we ant everything to be perfect :(

I do feel good about this month though


----------



## JBear85

I know it's hard to keep up on here... so heartbreaking though :(


----------



## Zaney

right gonna go again .....gonna walk 2 a shop somewhere maybe a chemist haha jk :) girls r swimming so gonna go get em and just stroll i suppose :) will try get back later if not ill son be back with any changes or to see how u all r.......luv and miss yas and talk soon xxx

fx still for ya all AND HOPE YA GET LOTS OF SYMPTOMS HAHA XXXXXX


----------



## jmandrews

Have a great day :dust:


----------



## JBear85

Zaney said:


> right gonna go again .....gonna walk 2 a shop somewhere maybe a chemist haha jk :) girls r swimming so gonna go get em and just stroll i suppose :) will try get back later if not ill son be back with any changes or to see how u all r.......luv and miss yas and talk soon xxx
> 
> fx still for ya all AND HOPE YA GET LOTS OF SYMPTOMS HAHA XXXXXX

Talk to you soon Zara!! Have an amazing day and enjoy your vacation while you can! :D :happydance:


----------



## Zaney

Have a great day also xxx


----------



## purplelilly

Zaney said:


> right gonna go again .....gonna walk 2 a shop somewhere maybe a chemist haha jk :) girls r swimming so gonna go get em and just stroll i suppose :) will try get back later if not ill son be back with any changes or to see how u all r.......luv and miss yas and talk soon xxx
> 
> fx still for ya all AND HOPE YA GET LOTS OF SYMPTOMS HAHA XXXXXX

symtom spotting enabler:haha:


----------



## jmandrews

Jen u r testing Sunday? :)


----------



## purplelilly

jmandrews said:


> Aw i feel Terrible for Andrea. Just put everything in perspective that these things can and do happen so we want everything to be perfect :(
> 
> I do feel good about this month though

Exactly how i feel


----------



## jmandrews

Hey christina how r u?!


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> Jen u r testing Sunday? :)

Yeah I think I'm going to, just so I can while DB is here. I'll buy a 2-pack and test again on Wednesday no matter what!! :D


----------



## jmandrews

JBear85 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Jen u r testing Sunday? :)
> 
> Yeah I think I'm going to, just so I can while DB is here. I'll buy a 2-pack and test again on Wednesday no matter what!! :DClick to expand...

Thats a good idea!!! R u getting anxious?


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Jen u r testing Sunday? :)
> 
> Yeah I think I'm going to, just so I can while DB is here. I'll buy a 2-pack and test again on Wednesday no matter what!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Thats a good idea!!! R u getting anxious?Click to expand...

Not really, only because I just got cramping that feels just like AF is on her way :witch:


----------



## jmandrews

JBear85 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Jen u r testing Sunday? :)
> 
> Yeah I think I'm going to, just so I can while DB is here. I'll buy a 2-pack and test again on Wednesday no matter what!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Thats a good idea!!! R u getting anxious?Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, only because I just got cramping that feels just like AF is on her way :witch:Click to expand...

Oh no that :witch: better stay away!!! I have felt so crampy lately it's weird


----------



## purplelilly

jmandrews said:


> Hey christina how r u?!

I'm good thanks hoping the :sick: doesn't come back tonight but not likely:dohh: are you on your way to the wedding? bottom bunk right?


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Jen u r testing Sunday? :)
> 
> Yeah I think I'm going to, just so I can while DB is here. I'll buy a 2-pack and test again on Wednesday no matter what!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Thats a good idea!!! R u getting anxious?Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, only because I just got cramping that feels just like AF is on her way :witch:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no that :witch: better stay away!!! I have felt so crampy lately it's weirdClick to expand...

Probably because you're so close to Ov!! :thumbup:

Yeah I've felt crampy all month since Ov, but these are definitive AF cramps.... hopefully they go away!


----------



## purplelilly

:af::af::witch::gun::grr::af:


----------



## jmandrews

Hahaha yes!!!! :rofl:


----------



## purplelilly

I'll stop back later ladies (should try and get something done today :blush:) Everyone stay well & positive!

:dust: and remember 

"It will happen"


----------



## jmandrews

Ok! Have a great day!!! Lol I'm goin to get off here for a bit too. My dh wants me to talk to him instead of being on here hahaha


----------



## Pnutsprincess

good morning ladies


----------



## JBear85

Bye Christina and Janene!

Hey Lacey how are you today?


----------



## Jemma0717

I am soo tired but good morning ladies!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JBear85 said:


> Bye Christina and Janene!
> 
> Hey Lacey how are you today?

I feel like I was hit by a truck. My whole body aches. How are you?


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> I am soo tired but good morning ladies!

Morning Tiff!! How are you feeling? 

Still thinking this is your month?


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I am soo tired but good morning ladies!
> 
> Morning Tiff!! How are you feeling?
> 
> Still thinking this is your month?Click to expand...

Honestly, I am not even thinking about it right now. Thinking about my relationship and how IDK if I can do this anymore....as in me in a relationship. I can't stand his anger outbursts when I didn't do ANYTHING wrong.


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I am soo tired but good morning ladies!
> 
> Morning Tiff!! How are you feeling?
> 
> Still thinking this is your month?Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, I am not even thinking about it right now. Thinking about my relationship and how IDK if I can do this anymore....as in me in a relationship. I can't stand his anger outbursts when I didn't do ANYTHING wrong.Click to expand...

Oh no!! DB used to be like that - then he almost lost me twice and he's really working on it now. But it is a struggle, and I know how hard it is :hugs:

Have you talked to him about it at all?


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I am soo tired but good morning ladies!
> 
> Morning Tiff!! How are you feeling?
> 
> Still thinking this is your month?Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, I am not even thinking about it right now. Thinking about my relationship and how IDK if I can do this anymore....as in me in a relationship. I can't stand his anger outbursts when I didn't do ANYTHING wrong.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no!! DB used to be like that - then he almost lost me twice and he's really working on it now. But it is a struggle, and I know how hard it is :hugs:
> 
> Have you talked to him about it at all?Click to expand...

Yeah he knows but he doesn't if you know what I mean? He takes everything out on me even when it's not my fault. After 7 years IDK what to do anymore besides leave.....


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I am soo tired but good morning ladies!
> 
> Morning Tiff!! How are you feeling?
> 
> Still thinking this is your month?Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, I am not even thinking about it right now. Thinking about my relationship and how IDK if I can do this anymore....as in me in a relationship. I can't stand his anger outbursts when I didn't do ANYTHING wrong.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no!! DB used to be like that - then he almost lost me twice and he's really working on it now. But it is a struggle, and I know how hard it is
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Have you talked to him about it at all?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah he knows but he doesn't if you know what I mean? He takes everything out on me even when it's not my fault. After 7 years IDK what to do anymore besides leave.....Click to expand...

I know, maybe if he knew how seriously you're considering it he might smarten up a bit?

The first time DB left we were having a fight and that was it - he walked out and ended it in a text the next day. Then awhile ago I threatened to leave because no one deserves to be treated badly by someone who is supposed to love them above all others. REMEMBER THAT.

Like I said, I lucked out and he's amazing and attentive now, but he still slips up from time to time. At the end of the day you need to do whatever is best for you and Landon, right? No matter how hard that might be.

(hugs)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I am soo tired but good morning ladies!
> 
> Morning Tiff!! How are you feeling?
> 
> Still thinking this is your month?Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, I am not even thinking about it right now. Thinking about my relationship and how IDK if I can do this anymore....as in me in a relationship. I can't stand his anger outbursts when I didn't do ANYTHING wrong.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no!! DB used to be like that - then he almost lost me twice and he's really working on it now. But it is a struggle, and I know how hard it is :hugs:
> 
> Have you talked to him about it at all?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah he knows but he doesn't if you know what I mean? He takes everything out on me even when it's not my fault. After 7 years IDK what to do anymore besides leave.....Click to expand...

Aww Tiff I am truly sorry


----------



## JBear85

So this is just me needing some stupid reassurance, but technically this cramping at 10 DPO COULD be implantation, right?! It doesn't necessarily mean AF is on her way??


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JBear85 said:


> So this is just me needing some stupid reassurance, but technically this cramping at 10 DPO COULD be implantation, right?! It doesn't necessarily mean AF is on her way??

it could be either one of those 2 things i would think, just dont stress. Im cramping too and i never cramp like this before AF. usually when i get AF i cramp couple days before, but it could be something new for me


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies. That was such a good sleep!!! just woken up from an hour nap!! I never do that!! 
:hugs: Tiff, You need to do what is best for you and Landon!!! Even if it means doing the most difficult thing in the world right now! Listen to your head and follow that! We are here for you - rant away


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> Hey ladies. That was such a good sleep!!! just woken up from an hour nap!! I never do that!!
> :hugs: Tiff, You need to do what is best for you and Landon!!! Even if it means doing the most difficult thing in the world right now! Listen to your head and follow that! We are here for you - rant away

NAP?! Oh I can't wait for you to test!!! :dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

Thanks ladies, I had a talk with him and he cried and cried and I felt sooo bad but I have to be honest with him. I did tell him if he doesn't quit, I WILL leave and he told me to leave if I wasn't happy. I guess we will see where life takes me


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Thanks ladies, I had a talk with him and he cried and cried and I felt sooo bad but I have to be honest with him. I did tell him if he doesn't quit, I WILL leave and he told me to leave if I wasn't happy. I guess we will see where life takes me

That's the best thing you can do - just get it all off your chest so that he knows exactly where you stand, and you can never say that you haven't been honest with him or yourself. 

I hope for his sake that he takes it to heart and starts treating you better. You deserve the best :) :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, I had a talk with him and he cried and cried and I felt sooo bad but I have to be honest with him. I did tell him if he doesn't quit, I WILL leave and he told me to leave if I wasn't happy. I guess we will see where life takes me
> 
> That's the best thing you can do - just get it all off your chest so that he knows exactly where you stand, and you can never say that you haven't been honest with him or yourself.
> 
> I hope for his sake that he takes it to heart and starts treating you better. You deserve the best :) :hugs:Click to expand...

WSS!!!!! if he doesnt start treating you better I will come over there and beat him up!! hehe


----------



## Pnutsprincess

tiff i hope everything works out for you


----------



## skweek35

its gone really quiet on here 
is anyone else here?


----------



## JBear85

I'm here! Trying to convince myself that these cramps are implantation haha :rofl:

I hate my brain right now!


----------



## skweek35

oh join the club just went to the loo and spotting!! uuurrrggghhhh


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> oh join the club just went to the loo and spotting!! uuurrrggghhhh

Hold out!! We're not out yet!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ladies im only 2dpo and i am so achy idk is that has anything to do with concieving


----------



## JBear85

I'm determined that we're going to have at least 4 BFPs this month as a collective group haha!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I hope I am one of them. Because soon my OH will be gone a lot training


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> I hope I am one of them. Because soon my OH will be gone a lot training

Me too - we have one more shot in September, and then he's gone for 17 weeks (minus 3 weeks home for Christmas).


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I am frusterated because I am having trouble getting into school because I didnt file taxes didnt make enough money and because im under 23 i cant get financial aid without my parents taxes, because im not married anymore and under 23. So im hoping OH gets his divorce decree today or monday so we can tie the knot and i can finish enrolling in school. Oh and I never got a call from sears. so no job yet either.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

im praying for all of us, what if all of us get a BFP wouldnt that be awesome?


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> I am frusterated because I am having trouble getting into school because I didnt file taxes didnt make enough money and because im under 23 i cant get financial aid without my parents taxes, because im not married anymore and under 23. So im hoping OH gets his divorce decree today or monday so we can tie the knot and i can finish enrolling in school. Oh and I never got a call from sears. so no job yet either.

Oh that's so stressful! And the TWW on top of all that!

Try to stay busy and keep distracted... stress is your enemy right now!


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> im praying for all of us, what if all of us get a BFP wouldnt that be awesome?

That would be unreal! I'm hoping no matter what there are other girls from this group that get BFPs at the same time as me, so we can go through everything together :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JBear85 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> im praying for all of us, what if all of us get a BFP wouldnt that be awesome?
> 
> That would be unreal! I'm hoping no matter what there are other girls from this group that get BFPs at the same time as me, so we can go through everything together :)Click to expand...

Yeah that is for sure, I think I might have a UTI I have been peeing a lot today


----------



## Pnutsprincess

It is very quiet where is everyone???


----------



## Jemma0717

Hey friends, like my new siggy of Landon?!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Hey friends, like my new siggy of Landon?!

That is beyond adorable!! I LOVE it! :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Hey friends, like my new siggy of Landon?!
> 
> That is beyond adorable!! I LOVE it! :)Click to expand...

it is real cute


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ok im going nuts, im starting to think it just wont happen because i can be a negative nancy


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> Ok im going nuts, im starting to think it just wont happen because i can be a negative nancy

You just Ov'ed!! Don't be negative yet, it's not worth it!

Just try not to stress so much


----------



## Pnutsprincess

im trying my hardest. i just wish OH was not at work and here to cuddle with me


----------



## Jemma0717

Jen how do I gain energy?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Jen your OH is military do you feel your actions reflect on him whelther it is good or bad actions? I believe that as a military spouse/g/f/fiancee or w/e what you do reflects on the military personal and they do get into trouble if their wives make bad decisions. I make sure i make good choices so i dont reflect bad decisions on seth


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Jen how do I gain energy?

You have to just wait it out, or ask for more from friends :)


----------



## Jemma0717

im down to 6 :(


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> im down to 6 :(

I know, it sucks when you run out. That's my biggest pet peeve!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

are you guys playing the sims game?


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> are you guys playing the sims game?

Yeah it's so addicting!!


----------



## hakunamatata

I wish I could play now but I'm stuck at stupid work lol


----------



## JBear85

hakunamatata said:


> I wish I could play now but I'm stuck at stupid work lol

I'm at work too!! Haha I just play at work ALLLLL the time. Shhh... :haha:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

So yesterday I started taking prenatal vitamins. Im hoping that will help a bit


----------



## Pnutsprincess

so according to the chinese i will have a boy if i get my BFP


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> so according to the chinese i will have a boy if i get my BFP

it say girl for me -- DH might die right in the delivery room if we have a girl! :haha:


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> So yesterday I started taking prenatal vitamins. Im hoping that will help a bit

the horse pills or the OTC?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

lol horse pills


----------



## purplelilly

Is everyone playing SIMS?:shrug:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

thye are otc though


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> lol horse pills

mine are rediculously HUGE!!!!! They actually measure just under 1"!:wacko:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Not me, i've pretty much been on the thread by myself


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> Not me, i've pretty much been on the thread by myself

so sorry :winkwink: everyone by me is preparing for the hurricane coming this weekend. :growlmad: Can't find batteries anywhere in the county :haha:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

purplelilly said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> lol horse pills
> 
> mine are rediculously HUGE!!!!! They actually measure just under 1"!:wacko:Click to expand...

Thats big


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> lol horse pills
> 
> mine are rediculously HUGE!!!!! They actually measure just under 1"!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats bigClick to expand...

It's crazy and of course they're gel caps so you can't even breakem in half or else they're reaaaalllyyy :sick:


----------



## purplelilly

It's a shame, it seems this thread is reaallyy slowing down anymore. I miss alot of the girls


----------



## Pnutsprincess

purplelilly said:


> It's a shame, it seems this thread is reaallyy slowing down anymore. I miss alot of the girls

Yeah it is truly sad. I am starting to feel like were all drifting apart


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> It's a shame, it seems this thread is reaallyy slowing down anymore. I miss alot of the girls
> 
> Yeah it is truly sad. I am starting to feel like were all drifting apartClick to expand...

Yeah me too :cry: I've always only caught ppl here and there because of time zones but this thread used to run 20pgs in 5 minutes! Hopefully ppl will start wandering back! I'm waiting to do some line spotting this month!:haha:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

purplelilly said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> It's a shame, it seems this thread is reaallyy slowing down anymore. I miss alot of the girls
> 
> Yeah it is truly sad. I am starting to feel like were all drifting apartClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah me too :cry: I've always only caught ppl here and there because of time zones but this thread used to run 20pgs in 5 minutes! Hopefully ppl will start wandering back! I'm waiting to do some line spotting this month!:haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, I know Tiff has been going to school and is having some probs with her DH and I know poor kytti had a m/c and she said she dont know if she will ever come back to the site


----------



## Pnutsprincess

A lot of them have been playing sims


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> It's a shame, it seems this thread is reaallyy slowing down anymore. I miss alot of the girls
> 
> Yeah it is truly sad. I am starting to feel like were all drifting apartClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah me too :cry: I've always only caught ppl here and there because of time zones but this thread used to run 20pgs in 5 minutes! Hopefully ppl will start wandering back! I'm waiting to do some line spotting this month!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I know Tiff has been going to school and is having some probs with her DH and I know poor kytti had a m/c and she said she dont know if she will ever come back to the siteClick to expand...

I hope it all works out for Tiff & DH sees what he's got. I'm hoping Kytti will come back at some point, right now her heart has alot of mending to do. I feel so horrible for her! :sadangel:


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> A lot of them have been playing sims

I tried the SIMS... can't really get into it ya know? lol. Well honey i am going home now after i track down some stupid batteries for the flash light :haha: wish me luck! Have a good nite and maybe i'll talk to ya tomarrow?


----------



## emilyanne

*Hi ladies  how is everyone tonight? 

I didnt know Kytti lost hers.....  thats just so horrible..... I hoped sooooo much for her........  I did wonder why I hadnt seen her on here, Ive missed her..... I really hope she will be ok  *


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Yeah im not into the sims. I hope everything does work out. Hi emily


----------



## Jemma0717

Sims is making me mad. I can't gain energy..it goes so fast and comes so slow and how the hell do i earn money?


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Thanks Jemma i moved here instead, heya ladies =)


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi! So tell us a little about yourself--name and a background (how long TTC and all that)

I am Tiff, I am 22 with a 5yo boy Landon. I have been NTNP since my MC in Sept 2009 and have been TTC since May 2011-- this is my first month in NTNP again because of college courses :) Glad you are here! Most of the ladies seem busy right now but we're all pretty fun and crazy! You can call me Tiff or Jemma :)


----------



## emilyanne

*Hi jemma  how are you today? Ive been here just forgot to check back on this tab lol *


----------



## JBear85

So I took a TWO hour nap after work today, and DB got home after a week away and said my bb's look bigger. Hmm...


----------



## emilyanne

*Oh? where are you in your cycle hun?*


----------



## Jemma0717

grr how do I earn money in this damn game?


----------



## JBear85

emilyanne said:


> *Oh? where are you in your cycle hun?*

I'm 10 DPO, AF due Tuesday


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> grr how do I earn money in this damn game?

Cut your lawn, clean things, repair things, etc. Or you can click on the people's faces in the boxes to the left of your screen and they'll give you tasks that earn you $$$


----------



## emilyanne

JBear85 said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Oh? where are you in your cycle hun?*
> 
> I'm 10 DPO, AF due TuesdayClick to expand...

*Oh I hope thats a good sign then hunnie *


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies


----------



## JBear85

emilyanne said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> *Oh? where are you in your cycle hun?*
> 
> I'm 10 DPO, AF due TuesdayClick to expand...
> 
> *Oh I hope thats a good sign then hunnie *Click to expand...

Thanks! :) Me too, though I've had some cramping today and tonight that feels more like AF than anything else :(


----------



## JBear85

Wow quiet night or what? I haven checked in in hours and there's nothing new! Hoping to catch up with everyone soon! :) 

:hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello ladies. :happydance:


----------



## Jemma0717

Im mad at this Sims game. I can't get any energy and my bathroom and computer needs repairs haha im about to give up!


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff, try clicking on your computer or guitar - you earn simoleons by completing skills too.


----------



## FragileDoll

You need to visit neighbors for more energy. What level are you now Tiff?


----------



## FragileDoll

How are you all feeling today?


----------



## FragileDoll

Glitter_Berrie said:


> Thanks Jemma i moved here instead, heya ladies =)

Welcome hun. I am Ana. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

More tips to earn money - plant crops on your plot, you earn simoleons by picking them once they are ripe. 

Grab "free simoleons" from your homepage by neighbor posts.


----------



## pip squeek

Morning girls

Sorry I was not on last night I went out with a few friends

How are you all?

I have a few pages to catch up on lets keep this thread going I need you girls


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

FragileDoll said:


> Glitter_Berrie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Jemma i moved here instead, heya ladies =)
> 
> Welcome hun. I am Ana. :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Ana! Im Ava, our names are both short and start with A's =)


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Jemma0717 said:


> Hi! So tell us a little about yourself--name and a background (how long TTC and all that)
> 
> I am Tiff, I am 22 with a 5yo boy Landon. I have been NTNP since my MC in Sept 2009 and have been TTC since May 2011-- this is my first month in NTNP again because of college courses :) Glad you are here! Most of the ladies seem busy right now but we're all pretty fun and crazy! You can call me Tiff or Jemma :)

Sounds good, im Ava, no kids but one furbaby maximus, Dh & I have been TTC and NTNP off and on for 18 months and no luck yet :cry: seems like i should spray myself with anti AF pesticide :haha: but im rockin' the PMA so thats keeping me motivated :flower::hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> Morning girls
> 
> Sorry I was not on last night I went out with a few friends
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> I have a few pages to catch up on lets keep this thread going I need you girls

Hello, Sammi. I'm good - how bout ya? Even I wasn't around much last night, I bought the Sims 3 game on PC and having a hard time to learn things. I still can't figure out how to get pregnant. No wonder it's so difficult to get pregnant in real life as well as in a friggin game. :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Glitter_Berrie said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glitter_Berrie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Jemma i moved here instead, heya ladies =)
> 
> Welcome hun. I am Ana. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ana! Im Ava, our names are both short and start with A's =)Click to expand...

Haha, yeah almost same - just the "n" and "v" difference. How are you hun?


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, well spent the night cuddling with OH. 
I am really not sure what is going on with my body at the mo. It seems like I have pre-af spotting!!! So really not sure if I am in or out at the mo. But will have to wait till Wednesday to see what is happening! 
Good thing though is that my temp was way up again today!!! 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

FragileDoll said:


> Glitter_Berrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glitter_Berrie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Jemma i moved here instead, heya ladies =)
> 
> Welcome hun. I am Ana. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ana! Im Ava, our names are both short and start with A's =)Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, yeah almost same - just the "n" and "v" difference. How are you hun?Click to expand...

Im good thanks, i see you guys are playing sims, omg i was addicted to it long ago i couldnt stop, its alot of fun which one are you currently playing? =)


----------



## skweek35

Hi Glitterberry, I am Carla 
welcome to this thread 
I am one of the few who doest play sims


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Hi carla, nice to meet you =) :flower:


----------



## skweek35

Hey Ava, how far in your cycle are you now? There are a few of us who are testing on Wednesday - if AF doesnt show by then


----------



## FragileDoll

Hi Carla, I'm good. How are you? I really hope it's implantation hun. :dust:


----------



## skweek35

I also hope!!! just going to take things really easy over the next few days or at least try to - got to get started on school stuff as I need to be back on Thursday and I my class is far from ready!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Glitter_Berrie said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glitter_Berrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glitter_Berrie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Jemma i moved here instead, heya ladies =)
> 
> Welcome hun. I am Ana. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ana! Im Ava, our names are both short and start with A's =)Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, yeah almost same - just the "n" and "v" difference. How are you hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Im good thanks, i see you guys are playing sims, omg i was addicted to it long ago i couldnt stop, its alot of fun which one are you currently playing? =)Click to expand...

Ava, I play The Sims Social on Facebook. Also I have Sims 1, 2 and 3 with Generation expansion pack.

I have all the games but could only play Sims 3 on my PC as Sims 1 (I can not save the game and have to start it all over again each time - so gave up), I have windows vista and Sims 2 requires windows xp - so bad luck. :dohh: 

I am still trying to learn the Sims 3, as I am having problems how to increase my skills. What to do exactly to get skill points? :wacko: Trying to make babies but it's not letting me - I already have 3 different Sims family saved and trying to figure out. How does the relationship bar increase with other Sims? :dohh: How to add another room in the house - it shows me a diagonal pointer and I can't figure it out. LOL


----------



## FragileDoll

As for me I think AF is on her way. I am cramping on and off.


----------



## skweek35

oh no Ana!!! oh well there is always next cycle. just enjoy the practising in the mean time


----------



## FragileDoll

Carla, we will be off TTC and be switching to WTT after this cycle. Will start practicing in Dec or Jan then, hopefully.


----------



## FragileDoll

Atleast I can sleep proper now - I still remember that 1 and half week without sleep. I have been back to sleeping long for 8-10 hours again.


----------



## skweek35

But you cant leave us!! we will miss you!!! 
I know I wont be on here much from this week esp from thursday as thats when I need to be back at work but will be on in the evenings to catch up and update


----------



## FragileDoll

Nope, hun. I won't leave you ladies whatever reason - I will be around like always. :hugs: I need you ladies, it's so hard to find good friends - I am not losing them at any cost!


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> Nope, hun. I won't leave you ladies whatever reason - I will be around like always. :hugs: I need you ladies, it's so hard to find good friends - I am not losing them at any cost!

Yay!!!:happydance: 
Dont know what I would do without you ladies!!! I cant talk to my mom about TTCing - she is not to know that we are TTCing and she also has no idea what I am going through with all of this as she fell pregnant at the drop of a hat!!! SHe has no idea how hard this is for me 
Some times I wish I could talk to her about this but she gets tooooooo excited at the best of times so I dont want her to know about this - the wedding is bad enough at the mo


----------



## FragileDoll

I hear ya - I have my friends who got pregnant rightaway after marriage in their first cycle. And it's just not happening for me - I don't feel good thinking about it anymore. :(


----------



## Chrisbri

JBear85 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> BTW - we both are same DPO today.
> 
> Well I'm thinking my ticker might be wrong, actually... I just set up an account with FertilityFriend, and it's saying that I Ov'ed 2 days earlier... so that would set me at 10DPO.
> 
> I think it's because I set my luteal phase as 13 instead of 14 and it messed everything up :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> How do you calculate it on fertility friend??Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Lacey :)
> 
> FF just tracks your cycles and AF, and then gives you your projected Ov date.
> 
> It won't let you confirm it unless you track temp and even though - so I just go off of the projected fertile and Ov days!Click to expand...

hi ppl, I use fertility friend to track OV. This morning I woke about six an hour before usual and took temperature 97.2F I returned to sleep and woke up the usual hour at seven. the temperature was 97.7F. Which temperature should I use :nope: Please help


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good Morning Ladies,
How is everyone? I see we have a new person...Hi Ava, My name is Lacey, I have no children of my own but I have 2 stepsons that are 5 months and 6yrs old. I also have 3 furbabies all dogs Annabelle, Ranger and Orion. Me and my OH have been TTCing for almost 6 months. I am hoping this is my cycle because my OH is military and will be leaving a lot to train


----------



## purplelilly

FragileDoll said:


> Nope, hun. I won't leave you ladies whatever reason - I will be around like always. :hugs: I need you ladies, it's so hard to find good friends - I am not losing them at any cost!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Christina,
have you tried the chinese gender thing to see what you might be "having"


----------



## purplelilly

Hi Ava! My name is Christina and i'm 32yo. I just got my BFP (1st) and am now in the 12WW but refuse to leave all my friends in this thread. We are the Coochie group, may be alittle quiet at the moment, but a crazy group of ladies with alot of support for another! There is no topic off limits in here and no such thing as TMI :haha: I have 2 furbabie, both dogs, Oscar & Chico and DH that is my world (till now :haha:) 
Any questions you have just ask and you'll get an answer (or 20 :thumbup:)

Edit: oh and we were TTC for 7mths


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> Christina,
> have you tried the chinese gender thing to see what you might be "having"

You know i couldn't control myself :blush: It says Girl but i won't tell DH that (i need him to make it the full 9mths :haha:) I still think boy since we only :sex: once that cycle and it was 12hrs after BFP on an OPK.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

yeah if i get my BFP chinese say boy, which wouldnt surprise me OH makes boys, already has 2, he wants a girl


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:



> yeah if i get my BFP chinese say boy, which wouldnt surprise me OH makes boys, already has 2, he wants a girl

lol mine has already admitted that a girl would have him wrapped around her finger and not date till 30 or 40yo :rofl: All of his family only have boys too.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

purplelilly said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> yeah if i get my BFP chinese say boy, which wouldnt surprise me OH makes boys, already has 2, he wants a girl
> 
> lol mine has already admitted that a girl would have him wrapped around her finger and not date till 30 or 40yo :rofl: All of his family only have boys too.Click to expand...

Yeah my OH is the same way, he said she can deff be a nun


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> yeah if i get my BFP chinese say boy, which wouldnt surprise me OH makes boys, already has 2, he wants a girl
> 
> lol mine has already admitted that a girl would have him wrapped around her finger and not date till 30 or 40yo :rofl: All of his family only have boys too.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah my OH is the same way, he said she can deff be a nunClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

purplelilly said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> yeah if i get my BFP chinese say boy, which wouldnt surprise me OH makes boys, already has 2, he wants a girl
> 
> lol mine has already admitted that a girl would have him wrapped around her finger and not date till 30 or 40yo :rofl: All of his family only have boys too.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah my OH is the same way, he said she can deff be a nunClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...




Yeah I told him he was silly and his reply was and that is why you love me
:rofl:


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> yeah if i get my BFP chinese say boy, which wouldnt surprise me OH makes boys, already has 2, he wants a girl
> 
> lol mine has already admitted that a girl would have him wrapped around her finger and not date till 30 or 40yo :rofl: All of his family only have boys too.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah my OH is the same way, he said she can deff be a nunClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I told him he was silly and his reply was and that is why you love me
> :rofl:Click to expand...

At least they know it!:rofl:

I asked DH what he would do if he had a girl and he said "paint the go-cart pink and weld up a chastity belt in several sizes!" Poor thing!

I hope it's a boy for her sake :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

purplelilly said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> yeah if i get my BFP chinese say boy, which wouldnt surprise me OH makes boys, already has 2, he wants a girl
> 
> lol mine has already admitted that a girl would have him wrapped around her finger and not date till 30 or 40yo :rofl: All of his family only have boys too.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah my OH is the same way, he said she can deff be a nunClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I told him he was silly and his reply was and that is why you love me
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> At least they know it!:rofl:
> 
> I asked DH what he would do if he had a girl and he said "paint the go-cart pink and weld up a chastity belt in several sizes!" Poor thing!
> 
> I hope it's a boy for her sake :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...




Yeah, you know I dont care what I have, if I have a boy i will be so happy to have a mom, we already have names picked out Chase Michael for boy and Makenzie Ann for a girl. we have twins in our family so i might even have twins we will see


----------



## Pnutsprincess

to be a mom****


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> I told DH that i never even dreamt about my wedding as a kid just being "mommy" :blush: I wanted to start TTC about a year after our wedding so now 8yrs later I"M READY!:haha: We have always agreed on Nathaniel (Nate) as a boy name but never come close to agreeing on a girls name:nope: I like "old school" names like Olivia but he likes meagan :shrug: I guess we've got time to argue it out:haha:Click to expand...


----------



## Pnutsprincess

purplelilly said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> I told DH that i never even dreamt about my wedding as a kid just being "mommy" :blush: I wanted to start TTC about a year after our wedding so now 8yrs later I"M READY!:haha: We have always agreed on Nathaniel (Nate) as a boy name but never come close to agreeing on a girls name:nope: I like "old school" names like Olivia but he likes meagan :shrug: I guess we've got time to argue it out:haha:
> 
> 
> Yeah Seth and I always agree on names it is weird, like I told him if we have twin boys it would be chase michael and John Newman<-after his dad and for girls it would be Makenzie ann and Audrie Valeda...Valeda is my gma's name on of each would be the first boys name and the first girls name. My friend said her and her OH can agree on a girls name and not a boy she is almost 20wks pregnant and soon she will find out what she is having.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies 
DF and I had a dinner date last night which was nice cuz we've been kinda bickering at each other this week. I came home for lunch to let the dog out and I saw a note on the coffee table saying dinner date yes or no and I had to check off my answer I checked yes of course and I had a really nice night with my fiance. we should do this more often I'm thinking now we work so much and are on diff scheduals sometimes it been hard for us to make time for each other with out it being time for dtd and thats been putting some strain on our relationship hence the bickering this week. anyway I"m hoping I'm in still this month but we haven't dtd much so I'm crossing my fingers


----------



## Pnutsprincess

butterworth said:


> morning ladies
> DF and I had a dinner date last night which was nice cuz we've been kinda bickering at each other this week. I came home for lunch to let the dog out and I saw a note on the coffee table saying dinner date yes or no and I had to check off my answer I checked yes of course and I had a really nice night with my fiance. we should do this more often I'm thinking now we work so much and are on diff scheduals sometimes it been hard for us to make time for each other with out it being time for dtd and thats been putting some strain on our relationship hence the bickering this week. anyway I"m hoping I'm in still this month but we haven't dtd much so I'm crossing my fingers

aww Im happy to hear you had a nice night. My OH and I bickered a bit last night but made up, our way of making up always ends up in the bedroom. :ROFL:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

:rofl:


----------



## butterworth

us to but this time it took a few days to make up


----------



## butterworth

we talked made up and good now 
how are you pnut


----------



## purplelilly

butterworth said:


> morning ladies
> DF and I had a dinner date last night which was nice cuz we've been kinda bickering at each other this week. I came home for lunch to let the dog out and I saw a note on the coffee table saying dinner date yes or no and I had to check off my answer I checked yes of course and I had a really nice night with my fiance. we should do this more often I'm thinking now we work so much and are on diff scheduals sometimes it been hard for us to make time for each other with out it being time for dtd and thats been putting some strain on our relationship hence the bickering this week. anyway I"m hoping I'm in still this month but we haven't dtd much so I'm crossing my fingers

Awwwe, sounds like dinner date was just what you 2 needed! TTC is so stressfull i think the hardest part is keeping it from becoming a Chore instead of the fun it's supposed to be :happydance: Maybe you guys can make it manditory to have a date night once a week or two weeks.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

So what is everyone doing today?
My OH and I are taking the dogs on a hike with us, we will probably make it an all day thing, if he ever gets out of bed. He needs to hike today so he will be ready fro training he is going to take a lot of his gear with him so he can get into shape for ranger school. Im going with him to spend time with him. I love hiking, just hope I can keep up with him. All I have been doing is drinking water, which makes me have to pee a lot. He is suppose to make me breakfast but hasnt moved yet


----------



## Pnutsprincess

butterworth said:


> we talked made up and good now
> how are you pnut

Im ok, just waiting for the 2ww to end and hoping I get my :bfp:


----------



## butterworth

purplelilly said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies
> DF and I had a dinner date last night which was nice cuz we've been kinda bickering at each other this week. I came home for lunch to let the dog out and I saw a note on the coffee table saying dinner date yes or no and I had to check off my answer I checked yes of course and I had a really nice night with my fiance. we should do this more often I'm thinking now we work so much and are on diff scheduals sometimes it been hard for us to make time for each other with out it being time for dtd and thats been putting some strain on our relationship hence the bickering this week. anyway I"m hoping I'm in still this month but we haven't dtd much so I'm crossing my fingers
> 
> Awwwe, sounds like dinner date was just what you 2 needed! TTC is so stressfull i think the hardest part is keeping it from becoming a Chore instead of the fun it's supposed to be :happydance: Maybe you guys can make it manditory to have a date night once a week or two weeks.Click to expand...

thats what we decided dinner dates are a must from now on


----------



## butterworth

hey ladies this is off topic but we just took in a dog 2 months ago and I noticed she yelps sometimes when she plays like she hurt her back legs. I've owned cats for 8 years and the dog is kinda new for me her name is Tia and she is a 4 year old and she is a jug


----------



## Pnutsprincess

butterworth said:


> hey ladies this is off topic but we just took in a dog 2 months ago and I noticed she yelps sometimes when she plays like she hurt her back legs. I've owned cats for 8 years and the dog is kinda new for me her name is Tia and she is a 4 year old and she is a jug

You might want to take her to the vet and be looked at. I have 3 dogs, and if it was something like that id take them in. she might have arthritis or something


----------



## purplelilly

butterworth said:


> hey ladies this is off topic but we just took in a dog 2 months ago and I noticed she yelps sometimes when she plays like she hurt her back legs. I've owned cats for 8 years and the dog is kinda new for me her name is Tia and she is a 4 year old and she is a jug

I would get her to a vet for a check up that her legs/hips are ok. but she's young it may just be clogged butt glands (my doxy does that when his are clogged"


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello all, just checking before going to bed. I am feeling sleepy as I woke up at 5 in the morning - it's only 8 pm in here but I'm dying to sleep.


----------



## butterworth

her old owner told us she has joint issues and every once in a while she strains something. she seems fine now and it hasn't happened in a few weeks I just wanted to know if there was any food that is good for joints


----------



## FragileDoll

Sandy, glad you had a romantic dinner. We are still bickering and mute for a few days. :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Christina and Lacey, how are you both? :hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> So what is everyone doing today?
> My OH and I are taking the dogs on a hike with us, we will probably make it an all day thing, if he ever gets out of bed. He needs to hike today so he will be ready fro training he is going to take a lot of his gear with him so he can get into shape for ranger school. Im going with him to spend time with him. I love hiking, just hope I can keep up with him. All I have been doing is drinking water, which makes me have to pee a lot. He is suppose to make me breakfast but hasnt moved yet

I'm at work for 1 more hour then off to my lil sister's fundraiser (alzheimers association) in remembrance of my stepmother. It's at a bar so we'll see how well I can weezle around why i'm not drinking :shrug:. Then home for the impending storm. Still gotta get some of the patio furniture inside so it doesn't become my neighbors 3 doors down :haha:


----------



## butterworth

purplelilly said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies this is off topic but we just took in a dog 2 months ago and I noticed she yelps sometimes when she plays like she hurt her back legs. I've owned cats for 8 years and the dog is kinda new for me her name is Tia and she is a 4 year old and she is a jug
> 
> I would get her to a vet for a check up that her legs/hips are ok. but she's young it may just be clogged butt glands (my doxy does that when his are clogged"Click to expand...

clogged butt glands do I have to unclogged them? I hope not


----------



## purplelilly

FragileDoll said:


> Christina and Lacey, how are you both? :hugs:

Good Ana! How are you? Missed seeing you around here! We seem to be on different times :shrug:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I stole this from my friend on FB and cant stop laughing 

"Two hillbillies are having lunch when a woman seated nearby begins to choke. Hillbilly asks her,"kin ya swallar?" The woman shakes her head no. Hillbilly asks her "kin ya breathe?" Woman shakes her head no. Hillbilly walks over, lifts up her dress, yanks down her britches and licks her butt cheek. The woman has a violent spasm and spits out the food. The hillbillies' buddy says "ya know,I heerd of that there hind lick maneuver but I aint niver seed nobody do it"..


----------



## purplelilly

butterworth said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies this is off topic but we just took in a dog 2 months ago and I noticed she yelps sometimes when she plays like she hurt her back legs. I've owned cats for 8 years and the dog is kinda new for me her name is Tia and she is a 4 year old and she is a jug
> 
> I would get her to a vet for a check up that her legs/hips are ok. but she's young it may just be clogged butt glands (my doxy does that when his are clogged"Click to expand...
> 
> clogged butt glands do I have to unclogged them? I hope notClick to expand...

:rofl: Some ppl do but i let the vet do it. She gives him a cortizone shot afterwards that makes him "super dog" so i feel it's only fair :haha:

It sounds like just arthritis from your description. There are suppliments out there that help but I'd ask your vet first since she's a small dog.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

FragileDoll said:


> Christina and Lacey, how are you both? :hugs:

Im doing ok, getting ready soon to go on a hike with the fam


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> I stole this from my friend on FB and cant stop laughing
> 
> "Two hillbillies are having lunch when a woman seated nearby begins to choke. Hillbilly asks her,"kin ya swallar?" The woman shakes her head no. Hillbilly asks her "kin ya breathe?" Woman shakes her head no. Hillbilly walks over, lifts up her dress, yanks down her britches and licks her butt cheek. The woman has a violent spasm and spits out the food. The hillbillies' buddy says "ya know,I heerd of that there hind lick maneuver but I aint niver seed nobody do it"..

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I'd spit it out too!!


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> Sandy, glad you had a romantic dinner. We are still bickering and mute for a few days. :haha:

maybe you two should go on a dinner date together it got us talking about alot of stuff over dinner and we also rented some movies then came home made love and watched movies till we feel asleep kinda reminded me of when we first started dating almost 9 years ago


----------



## Pnutsprincess

purplelilly said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> So what is everyone doing today?
> My OH and I are taking the dogs on a hike with us, we will probably make it an all day thing, if he ever gets out of bed. He needs to hike today so he will be ready fro training he is going to take a lot of his gear with him so he can get into shape for ranger school. Im going with him to spend time with him. I love hiking, just hope I can keep up with him. All I have been doing is drinking water, which makes me have to pee a lot. He is suppose to make me breakfast but hasnt moved yet
> 
> I'm at work for 1 more hour then off to my lil sister's fundraiser (alzheimers association) in remembrance of my stepmother. It's at a bar so we'll see how well I can weezle around why i'm not drinking :shrug:. Then home for the impending storm. Still gotta get some of the patio furniture inside so it doesn't become my neighbors 3 doors down :haha:Click to expand...

Oh right they dont know, just say you been under the weather and just not in the mood to drink


----------



## Pnutsprincess

purplelilly said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> I stole this from my friend on FB and cant stop laughing
> 
> "Two hillbillies are having lunch when a woman seated nearby begins to choke. Hillbilly asks her,"kin ya swallar?" The woman shakes her head no. Hillbilly asks her "kin ya breathe?" Woman shakes her head no. Hillbilly walks over, lifts up her dress, yanks down her britches and licks her butt cheek. The woman has a violent spasm and spits out the food. The hillbillies' buddy says "ya know,I heerd of that there hind lick maneuver but I aint niver seed nobody do it"..
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: I'd spit it out too!!Click to expand...



I thought you would get a good laugh out of that


----------



## purplelilly

FragileDoll said:


> Hello all, just checking before going to bed. I am feeling sleepy as I woke up at 5 in the morning - it's only 8 pm in here but I'm dying to sleep.

So sorry honey. I was hopin your sleep was back to normal again :sad1: If you're tired SLEEP no matter how early it is! Your body needs it!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

alright ladies Im going to eat breakfast and get ready for us to go hiking. Have a wonderful day


----------



## butterworth

well ladies I'm off to do some house work laundry mostly my least favorite job. and to think when a babie comes along laundry will be double the work


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> So what is everyone doing today?
> My OH and I are taking the dogs on a hike with us, we will probably make it an all day thing, if he ever gets out of bed. He needs to hike today so he will be ready fro training he is going to take a lot of his gear with him so he can get into shape for ranger school. Im going with him to spend time with him. I love hiking, just hope I can keep up with him. All I have been doing is drinking water, which makes me have to pee a lot. He is suppose to make me breakfast but hasnt moved yet
> 
> I'm at work for 1 more hour then off to my lil sister's fundraiser (alzheimers association) in remembrance of my stepmother. It's at a bar so we'll see how well I can weezle around why i'm not drinking :shrug:. Then home for the impending storm. Still gotta get some of the patio furniture inside so it doesn't become my neighbors 3 doors down :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right they dont know, just say you been under the weather and just not in the mood to drinkClick to expand...

I think that's how i'm gonna play it off. I've had stomache problems on & off for years so i think it'll work. Yeah call me paranoid but I made DH promise not to tell anyone 1. without me there 2. not untill after 1st u/s (which is looking like 12wks from my doc :growlmad:)


----------



## butterworth

have fun hiking lacy


----------



## purplelilly

butterworth said:


> well ladies I'm off to do some house work laundry mostly my least favorite job. and to think when a babie comes along laundry will be double the work

Ok hun talk to ya next week. I feel your pain i've got at least 4 loads waiting for me at home (unless we lose power in the storm :haha::blush:)


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> alright ladies Im going to eat breakfast and get ready for us to go hiking. Have a wonderful day

have a good hike & :shower::winkwink:


----------



## butterworth

is the storm coming for sure I've seen a bit on the news


----------



## butterworth

if it does stay safe but hopefully it just passes over, we have had a few bad storms this week but most of them hit in the next town


----------



## JBear85

1 more day until I'm (early) testing. Now I'm getting anxious!! :shock:


----------



## Jemma0717

Jen what happened to you on Sims? I don't see you anymore :(


----------



## JBear85

By the way, how are all of you wonderful ladies today?


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Jen what happened to you on Sims? I don't see you anymore :(

Really? Weird! Maybe my account is under maintenance or something - that happens sometimes. I can't even check it until Monday when I'm at work because my home computer is acting up. :growlmad:

How are you feeling Tiff? How is your weekend going?


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Jen what happened to you on Sims? I don't see you anymore :(
> 
> Really? Weird! Maybe my account is under maintenance or something - that happens sometimes. I can't even check it until Monday when I'm at work because my home computer is acting up. :growlmad:
> 
> How are you feeling Tiff? How is your weekend going?Click to expand...

Hmm...maybe! 

I'm feeling ok, got it another argument wih DH this morning but whatever. My weekend is going to be relaxing....I'm supposed to go to my aunts today but I just wana stay home and relax. How r u?


----------



## hakunamatata

Aww sorry to hear about the argument!

Last time I checked Sims on FB it was down. Boo!


----------



## pip squeek

Hey girls have I missed much?

Been decorating again it's doing my head in now lol just want to move in there. 

Oh test day tomorrow have you many more symptoms? X


----------



## JBear85

Yeah the Sims Social is still so new that I think they have a lot of bugs to work out.

I'm having a few symptoms, but could still just as easily be AF. So I'm not very optimistic about testing tomorrow, but you never know!

Sorry about your fight with DH Tiff. That's gotta suck, when you're trying to relax and unwind and enjoy your weekend after a stressful week!! :hugs:


----------



## pip squeek

I hope is a bfp are you testing in the morning?

It's so quite again hear where is everyone tonight


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> I hope is a bfp are you testing in the morning?
> 
> It's so quite again hear where is everyone tonight

Yeah I just went out and got 2 frers, so I'll test first thing in the morning! This place is like a ghost town - everyone must be enjoying tier weekend :)


----------



## pip squeek

Oh wow my fingers are crossed for you.

Oh I'm just relaxing and watching tv had such a busy day. What time is it there?


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> Oh wow my fingers are crossed for you.
> 
> Oh I'm just relaxing and watching tv had such a busy day. What time is it there?

My fingers are crossed for myself haha!!

It's 3:30 pm here


----------



## pip squeek

Unknowing asked like a million time but what dpo will you be tomorrow?

Host it's nearly 9pm hear nearly my bed time lol


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> Unknowing asked like a million time but what dpo will you be tomorrow?
> 
> Host it's nearly 9pm hear nearly my bed time lol

I'll be 11 DPO tomorrow - my ticker on the front is wrong because I messed up my luteal phase. I wish it was bedtime here. DB is being a prick today and I just want this day to be over :(


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

skweek35 said:


> Hey Ava, how far in your cycle are you now? There are a few of us who are testing on Wednesday - if AF doesnt show by then

I just got done with Af couple days ago, thank GOD!!!


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Unknowing asked like a million time but what dpo will you be tomorrow?
> 
> Host it's nearly 9pm hear nearly my bed time lol
> 
> I'll be 11 DPO tomorrow - my ticker on the front is wrong because I messed up my luteal phase. I wish it was bedtime here. DB is being a prick today and I just want this day to be over :(Click to expand...

Oh no is everything okay? 

My dh is often a prick haha


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, how is everyone tonight?


----------



## pip squeek

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone tonight?

I'm good thanks just very tired. How are you? X


----------



## pip squeek

Has everyone gone


----------



## skweek35

Hey Sammi, 
I've had a really good day thanks. 
I have been really tired, been making the local toilet my friend and had a bit of back ache!!! oh and dont forget the uber sore bbies!!! 
So I'm thinking this might be my month.


----------



## skweek35

Sorry I was just catching up on the missed pages from today 
But where is everyone else??


----------



## pip squeek

skweek35 said:


> Hey Sammi,
> I've had a really good day thanks.
> I have been really tired, been making the local toilet my friend and had a bit of back ache!!! oh and dont forget the uber sore bbies!!!
> So I'm thinking this might be my month.

Ahh wow that all sounds very promising when are you going to test?


----------



## pip squeek

I don't know where everyone is it's been so quite on hear tonight


----------



## skweek35

I should be testing with all the others on Wednesday. Af is due either Tuesday or Wednesday this week. Will just have to wait and see what happens this week then


----------



## pip squeek

Gosh your good don't think I could wait with all them symptoms. Saying that I'm determined to wait untill the day af is due. 

I dont really have a good feeling about this month for me I don't know why


----------



## skweek35

oh no, why?


----------



## skweek35

Don't know if any of you are interested in baking and cooking. My OH has just written a program that has gone live this last week - its called 'recipeconversion.net'


----------



## pip squeek

I dnt know really just convince myself it's going to be a bfn every month I'm so used to seeing it.

Well if it is a bfp I woul defo be in shock

We did dtd on all the rite days so guess I will have to wait


----------



## pip squeek

skweek35 said:


> Don't know if any of you are interested in baking and cooking. My OH has just written a program that has gone live this last week - its called 'recipeconversion.net'

Oh fab I will have a look I try bake when I get chance


----------



## skweek35

Hey Sammi, if you dtd on all the right days then you could well be in for a bfp this month!! 
will have to wait and see 
I might cave in and test on monday while OH is home with me. But will see how I feel on the day. If I do this I wont say anything till Wednesday when the others test, unless they all cave in and test early. 
There is a small part of me that is thinking its not going to happen this month as it is the first real month we have been TTCing! 
Will just have to wait and see what happens this month.


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah we will see

Oh I hope you get ur bfp this month your symptoms sound so promising. 

Surly a test would show something by then. All my fingers are crossed for you and everyone in the group

Hope we get a few bfp's this month


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Sammi. 

I need to look at a few details for wedding - still have not booked a venue!!! and need to do so really soon!!! 

Chat again soon!!


----------



## pip squeek

Oh I shall leave you to look. Hope you find something you like


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Unknowing asked like a million time but what dpo will you be tomorrow?
> 
> Host it's nearly 9pm hear nearly my bed time lol
> 
> I'll be 11 DPO tomorrow - my ticker on the front is wrong because I messed up my luteal phase. I wish it was bedtime here. DB is being a prick today and I just want this day to be over :(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no is everything okay?
> 
> My dh is often a prick hahaClick to expand...

He just gets fired up really easily, and today is one of those days where he's flying off the handle constantly over nothing. The set part is that he somehow find a way to spin everything and blame it all on me. Ugh. :growlmad: 

How is everyone's day/night going?


----------



## JBear85

Excuse my spelling mistakes - just on my phone haha


----------



## skweek35

:flower:Hey Jen, So sorry to hear you are having a difficult time with OH. 
Hang in there and be patient with him. One day he will see what a prick he is being and hopefully have the balls to appologise!!:flower:


----------



## skweek35

I now have a list of venues to call in the week and get appointments set to see them. We have everything from the local community hall, with big green (for marquee) to a wedding venue and a hotel. 
So here is hoping we can book one of these and finally set a date.


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Unknowing asked like a million time but what dpo will you be tomorrow?
> 
> Host it's nearly 9pm hear nearly my bed time lol
> 
> I'll be 11 DPO tomorrow - my ticker on the front is wrong because I messed up my luteal phase. I wish it was bedtime here. DB is being a prick today and I just want this day to be over :(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no is everything okay?
> 
> My dh is often a prick hahaClick to expand...
> 
> He just gets fired up really easily, and today is one of those days where he's flying off the handle constantly over nothing. The set part is that he somehow find a way to spin everything and blame it all on me. Ugh. :growlmad:
> 
> How is everyone's day/night going?Click to expand...

Wow jen do u think our OH's are long lost brothers? Sounds familiar!


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> :flower:Hey Jen, So sorry to hear you are having a difficult time with OH.
> Hang in there and be patient with him. One day he will see what a prick he is being and hopefully have the balls to appologise!!:flower:

That's what his dad keeps saying - I need to persevere and he'll cool off eventually...here's hoping he's right!!

Thanks for the pep talk! Somehow this group always knows what to say! :hugs:


----------



## JBear85

Hahaha that could very well be Tiff!! Is your day going any better yet? :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies 
just got out of the shower and got back from our 8 mile hike. My legs feel like jello


----------



## Pnutsprincess

im guessing everyone is in bed


----------



## emilyanne

*Im here hunnie *


----------



## JBear85

I'm here on and off, I've just been checking in on my phone because my computer is on the fritz...how is everyone?

DB and I are having a terrible weekend :( He's being such an ass - I can't stand him right now. For the first time in a long time I'm actually looking forward to him going back to work for the week :(


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi Jen- I hope things get better for you, Unfortunately, I know how it is! Wish we lived closer!~ :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello ladies


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Hi Jen- I hope things get better for you, Unfortunately, I know how it is! Wish we lived closer!~ :hugs:

Me too, Tiff!! :hugs: 

I had a little breakdown earlier and things are better now...frig if I don't get my BFP this month I'll be shocked! I'm a wreck! 

Hope things get better soon for you, and stay okay for me... Stupid men!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Im sorry you ladies are having a tough time


----------



## JBear85

Hey Lacey, I'm just popping in quickly on my phone. Hope your weekend is going well, I'll catch up with you soon! Good night! :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello all. 

Jen - I know how it can be, I am in the same boat. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

How are you all today?


----------



## FragileDoll

My DSL broke down yesterday, so left without telling. :( :growlmad:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

FragileDoll said:


> My DSL broke down yesterday, so left without telling. :( :growlmad:

Hey ana,
Im ok just tired but cant sleep, i had an awful dream the other night. I had my baby and they lost my baby and didnt know which one was mine


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JBear85 said:


> Hey Lacey, I'm just popping in quickly on my phone. Hope your weekend is going well, I'll catch up with you soon! Good night! :dust:

Good night hun and ill ttyl


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well im off to bed to try to sleep. im exhausted, even though my legs are in pain from the 8mile hike i did so im restless but im going to try. Have a great night/day ladies


----------



## pip squeek

Goog morning girls hope you all had a good nights sleep. 

How are you all this morning?


----------



## paula181

Great idea :) can i join in please :flower:

I am 30 my oh is 35, we have been trying for over a year! I have Pcos and cycles are erratic at mo :grr: But i know one day i will get my bfp :dance:

xx


----------



## skweek35

Hi Paula! I am Carla and I also have PCOS - hell that sounds like an intro at AA !! :haha:!! 

Well ladies it looks like I am out for this month!!! My temps are way down this morning and spotting like mad!!! GGRRRR 
So defo not testing this morning 
If nothing shows by wednesday I will test then!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Heya ladies, just checking in to see how you are all doing, im about to enter my fertile week and lay an egg :haha: =)


----------



## skweek35

Good luck GB!! :dust:


----------



## JBear85

12 DPO, BFN on a FRER :cry:


----------



## JBear85

Now back to bed I go...


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies 
I am having dinner with the inlaws today, they live an hour away so leaving around lunch time. looks like a few of us are having an interesting week with our DH's I'm better now with mine thanks to our long over due dinner date that he suggested. I think that was his way of saying sorry for being an ass with out having to say sorry.
I'm hoping to see lots of bfp this month, I hope I'm a part of that but I don't think we DTD enough this month this is the first month that we hardly had sex but I'm still crossing my fingers and hoping for the best.


----------



## butterworth

Hi paula 
I'm Sandy and I'm 28 and DF is 35 we've been ttc for a year and hoping that soon I will be blessed with a baby
I'm a mom to fur babies my 2 cats Brandy and Terrance and our newest member our dog Tia my house feels like a zoo sometimes but I love it


----------



## Gregsprincess

Afternoon ladies hope uve all had a good weekend. I've been pissed off with DF all weekend so have avoided coming on here as I don't want to get into ranting about him.....:growlmad: men!!

Hope everyone still on course for the BFP on Wednesday


----------



## Jemma0717

Seems like a lot of us are having problems with our OH's... :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Im cranky today because my body aches from that 8 mile hike and i havent been able to sleep and when I do sleep I have horrible nightmares. How is everyone


----------



## JBear85

Beyond annoyed. Yesterday I let DB stay in bed until nearly 1:30 because he wasn't feeling well. Well today started with a BFN, and now I have a headache and feel sick to my stomach. Guess who got up to feed the dog and walk him? Plus I made myself breakfast, tea, etc. Guess who is still in bed snoring at nearly noon?! I swear I am going to snap!

:growlmad:


----------



## jmandrews

Good morning ladies!!! How was everyone's weekend? I haven't been on here since Friday. We didn't haver service in gatlinburg, but now we are on our way home. My best friends wedding was beautiful!!! 
I haven't been able to read through the pages I missed because there are way too many! Haha 
Anything new? I know some of you were testing today! Any BFPs?
Hope all i's well with everyone. I still have not Ov or if I did I have no clue!!! Grr I don't know what's going on :(


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JBear85 said:


> Beyond annoyed. Yesterday I let DB stay in bed until nearly 1:30 because he wasn't feeling well. Well today started with a BFN, and now I have a headache and feel sick to my stomach. Guess who got up to feed the dog and walk him? Plus I made myself breakfast, tea, etc. Guess who is still in bed snoring at nearly noon?! I swear I am going to snap!
> 
> :growlmad:

aww hun Im sorry, My OH has been sleeping on and off since 5:30pm last night and Im getting annoyed because I know hes tired, but im tired too and can barely walk so I told him hes dealing witht he dogs today. It hurts to move after an 8mile hike and i can't even sleep. Here it is 9:39 am and he is sleeping away while im laying here in bed restless. Sorry bout your BFN. your not out until the witch comes


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> Good morning ladies!!! How was everyone's weekend? I haven't been on here since Friday. We didn't haver service in gatlinburg, but now we are on our way home. My best friends wedding was beautiful!!!
> I haven't been able to read through the pages I missed because there are way too many! Haha
> Anything new? I know some of you were testing today! Any BFPs?
> Hope all i's well with everyone. I still have not Ov or if I did I have no clue!!! Grr I don't know what's going on :(




A lot of us are tired, stressed and whatnot with school, work, or OH because they have been idiots lately.


----------



## jmandrews

It must be a common theme because I feel the same way!!! My DH has been so annoying lately. I don't know why he has been this way either! Makes me soo mad!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> It must be a common theme because I feel the same way!!! My DH has been so annoying lately. I don't know why he has been this way either! Makes me soo mad!

Must beim irritated with mine because I fell asleep and he will move and hold on to me and i cant sleep anymore. Lately I havent been able to sleep being cuddled and when i do sleep I have awful nightmares. this one dream keeps reocurring I have a baby and the hospital loses my baby


----------



## jmandrews

Aw I'm sry Lacey... I hate being cuddled when I sleep. I only cuddle right before I fall asleep and the I roll over lol I have been having some crazy dreams latel. Mine are that my DH and I are trying to BD but we can't get any privacy because everywhere we go we r interrupted by family an friends lol so we never BD and therefore can't get PG.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> Aw I'm sry Lacey... I hate being cuddled when I sleep. I only cuddle right before I fall asleep and the I roll over lol I have been having some crazy dreams latel. Mine are that my DH and I are trying to BD but we can't get any privacy because everywhere we go we r interrupted by family an friends lol so we never BD and therefore can't get PG.

Oh wow and its ok, im sure he will be doing everything today and IDC that he has to do everything. I can barely walk after yesterday


----------



## jmandrews

I bet! 8 miles i's rough! Hope u feel better soon!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> I bet! 8 miles i's rough! Hope u feel better soon!

Thank you, Im hoping i get my BFP


----------



## jmandrews

I hope so too! :dust: 
I still haven't gotten a +OPK :( so not sure what's going to happen.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> I hope so too! :dust:
> I still haven't gotten a +OPK :( so not sure what's going to happen.

Im sorry, i hope it works out for you.


----------



## jmandrews

Where is everyone???


----------



## pip squeek

Hey ladies is sure has been quite today. 

Can't wait till test day I bate just waiting to see if af is going to show or not. 

Another one of my friends told me she is pregnant today I am so happy for her I really am. Just wish it was me :(. Hope this is my month


----------



## jmandrews

Yes it i's very very quiet!!! 
R u testing Wednesday?? 
Aw I hate when that happens. It i's hard because u r happy but frustrating because u wonder why can't that be me


----------



## pip squeek

No I'm not tue to test till the 7th of September I have stupid long cycles. 

I know it's so hard it will be me one day I'm sure. 

How are you?


----------



## jmandrews

Oh ok! Yeah me too! I'm supposed to test the 11th but really I have no idea now lol
It will def happen :)
I'm good just bored. We are driving home from gatlinburg TN. It's a 7 hour drive. We have about 3 hours left


----------



## pip squeek

Have you ovulated yet? 

Gosh that's a very long drive. Have you been on holiday?


----------



## jmandrews

Not sure
Yea kind of. My best friend got married yesterday


----------



## jmandrews

How r u?


----------



## jmandrews

I keep getting -OPK tests :(


----------



## pip squeek

Do you use opk's?

I'm good thank you just been busy decorating we have just bought a new house which we are renovating


----------



## pip squeek

Oh strange do you know by checking cm? I never tried opk's


----------



## pip squeek

Am I all on my own?

It's so quite in hear today


----------



## jmandrews

Oh sry I fell asleep for a little bit... Yes I use OPk and yea I have been checking my CM but I have not seen EWCM :(

Oh that's exciting!!! Lots of work when u buy a new house


----------



## pip squeek

Lol I'd have fallen asleep too long car journeys always make me sleepy

I get ewcm around cd 18 but I have a 32 day cycle. Suppose that don't definatly mean I will ovulate. How long have you been ttc?

Oh yeah it's hard work so much to do


----------



## Chrisbri

i am christine and I am 25 years old and my DH is 31 years old. We have met 11 years ago ....and we have been married for 3 years. TTC baby number one.


----------



## pip squeek

Chrisbri said:


> i am christine and I am 25 years old and my DH is 31 years old. We have met 11 years ago ....and we have been married for 3 years. TTC baby number one.

Hi and welcome to the group. 

How long have you been ttc for? Hope you don't mind me asking

My name is sammi I'm 24 and my dh is 30 we are ttc no2


----------



## pip squeek

Looks like I'm chatting to myself I miss our chatty nights. 

Rite I suppose I shall have an early night iv been so tired today


----------



## skweek35

Hi Sammi!!! I'm here 
How have you been today?


----------



## Greens25

HEY LADIES! I'm BAAAAAACCCK! Did i miss anything big? 150 pages is too much to go through!

xoxo


----------



## Pnutsprincess

pip squeek said:


> No I'm not tue to test till the 7th of September I have stupid long cycles.
> 
> I know it's so hard it will be me one day I'm sure.
> 
> How are you?

Im testing the 6 or 7th because AF will be due the 6th


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi all! I have been on here all day but have been busy playing Sims!!! An Cityville...if any of you play, please be my neighbor!!


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies. 
I must say I am feeling a bit better now- was feeling really down about temps dipping and spotting too! 
I have spoken to OH this evening and he thinks (and I agree) that I need to stop the temping as that is what is getting me all stressed out. He might even hide my thermo away from me so I cant sneak a temping session in occasionally. heehee 
I do love my man!!! He is just sooo supportive. 
So I have not tested today. Will just wait and see what happens this week - if AF shows up so be it. Will just have to wait and try again next cycle.


----------



## skweek35

Greens25 said:


> HEY LADIES! I'm BAAAAAACCCK! Did i miss anything big? 150 pages is too much to go through!
> 
> xoxo

Welcome back hun!! 
Oh my 150 pgs!! i cant remember what we have spoken about in all those pages.
have you OVed yet?


----------



## skweek35

Oh my, it really is quiet on here tonight! Well it's sleepies time for me. I will be around tomorrow. Chat then ladies


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello all!


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff, I recently blocked the CityVille application, I was running out of place and they weren't giving me any more expansions. lol


----------



## kytti

You can take my ticker and BFP status off the main page. :sadangel:


----------



## FragileDoll

Welcome back Greer! :hugs:

Christine, glad to see you here! :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Andrea, I'll take it off. I'm sorry.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Sorry I havent been on much. Been feeling icky and trying to find jobs=( No luck yet


----------



## jmandrews

pip squeek said:


> Lol I'd have fallen asleep too long car journeys always make me sleepy
> 
> I get ewcm around cd 18 but I have a 32 day cycle. Suppose that don't definatly mean I will ovulate. How long have you been ttc?
> 
> Oh yeah it's hard work so much to do

Sorry i quite talking.. i was the next driver :dohh:

well i had a 32 day cycle last month and i Ov on CD 17. So i thought i would be the same this month but i guess im wrong :nope: we will see ill test again tomorrow. this is my second month TTC. what about you?


----------



## jmandrews

wow this is the quietest i have ever seen you all!

how is everyone? anyone online tonight?

i am back from gatlinburg and finally home! so happy to be home.... i missed my dogs and my bed :)


----------



## jmandrews

hope tomorrow everyone is more chatty:happydance:


----------



## JBear85

I'm just having a sucky weekend. DB is staying an extra night at home, and we just can't seem to get along for more than a few hours at a time. 

I'll be around lots tomorrow from the office. Have a good night, everyone!


----------



## jmandrews

aw i am sorry Jen. I hope it gets better. everyone goes through rough patches. Talk to you tomorrow! have a good night.


----------



## JBear85

He's gone to bed now...didn't even DTD once all weekend :(


----------



## pip squeek

Hey is everyone okay this morning?

The tww seems to be going pretty fast roll on test day. I hope it's going to be more chatty today


----------



## skweek35

Hi Sammi, I'm here now - but where is everyone else?? I have never seen this thread sooo quiet!!! 
I hope everyone hasnt done the sneaky on us and tested - and now avoiding us!!! 
hehe 
How are you doing?


----------



## pip squeek

He he I hope not. I know it's so quite. 

I said I wasn't going to symptom spot but I'm getting af type cramps they do t hurt but can feel them I'm only 6dpo so can't be a symptom I'm sure its all I'm my head. 

I'm good thanks just very tired how are you?


----------



## Gregsprincess

My work blocked Internet access so I can't get on during day now :-( hope to catch up later


----------



## skweek35

I'm feeling a bit better today - have loads to distract myself with! 
I have also been really tired - even had a snooze yesterday!! 
Hoping I can do with out one today as I dont want to get into that habit just before I go back to work


----------



## pip squeek

skweek35 said:


> I'm feeling a bit better today - have loads to distract myself with!
> I have also been really tired - even had a snooze yesterday!!
> Hoping I can do with out one today as I dont want to get into that habit just before I go back to work

Are you still feeling positive abou this month?

Gosh yeah you go back soon don't you are you looking forward to it?


----------



## skweek35

nope!! not feeling positive about this month anymore. My temps took a big dip yesterday and started spotting. Had a chat to OH about it yesterday and he says that I am a bit too obsessed/stressy about TTC. So I suggested not temping this next month and see what happens. 
I do know which day I OV - which is a very good start so we will make sure we BD loads around that time. 
And if nothing happens this next month we will go to the doc and start tests and get some help


----------



## pip squeek

I do think that's the rite way to go about it. My friend has been trying for 18 months and she has just found out she is pregnant. And it was the 1st month she stopped charting and just totally relaxed about it all. 

I hope af don't show x


----------



## skweek35

I do hope AF stays away too and that I get my bfp this month - but will just have to wait and see what happens this week! 
You up to much today?


----------



## pip squeek

I hope you get a bfp too

Nope not working with it been bank holiday so I'm just spending the day with my ds and trying to clean but he won't let me haha. Are you up to much?


----------



## skweek35

just trawling the internet looking for a venue for our wedding 
got 3 places I need to call tomorrow but thats it for now 
I really should get some work done too but just not motivated at the mo


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh how exciting bet you can't wait. Do you know what sort of venue you want?


----------



## skweek35

I really dont know - we will be looking at all sorts - a community hall with space for a marquee, a local hotel and a wedding venue. Also just depends on finances - which one we can afford.


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah it's so expensive ain't it cost me more than I thought it would and we had such a tite budget


----------



## skweek35

I hope I can bring this wedding in at under £10 000! 
I bought my dress the other day - only £715!!! I think that was pretty cheap compared to some of the other dresses I tried on most where double that price!!


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah we did ours for 9000 you can do it. That's a good price think I paid about that. I know some of the dresses are so expensive aint they you could spend a fortune. 

Have you chose your colour theme?


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies 
I just looked at my ff account and I have 9 days left in my tww I forgot I was already in the tww I haven't looked at my ff account in weeks I was starting to go crazy with writing everything down last month this month I've done nothing no tempt no checking cm nothing and I thought we hadn't dtd much this month but according to ff if they are right I at least dtd on the right days fx I'm testing aug 7 or 8 af is due the 7th hoping i can hold off on testing till then
well I'm off to work see you ladies later and hope you all have a nice day


----------



## skweek35

pip squeek said:


> Yeah we did ours for 9000 you can do it. That's a good price think I paid about that. I know some of the dresses are so expensive aint they you could spend a fortune.
> 
> Have you chose your colour theme?

Still not chosen a colour scheme. First want to see what colour flowers I can get that I really like - that will say what colour the wedding will be


----------



## skweek35

Hey Sandy, I know - when you first enter that 2WW it seems like ages away till testing but next thing you look and its time to test!! 
A few of us are due to test on Wednesday. 
Hope you are well 
Enjoy work 
chat later


----------



## purplelilly

good morning ladies! Back to work today, yaayyyy! Long weekend with the hurricane but all is well now.


----------



## purplelilly

Was there any testing over the week end that i missed? I believe a few ladies admitted to Having to test this weekend or next:haha:


----------



## skweek35

So glad to hear you are alive and kicking!!! How is the house? Still standing?


----------



## purplelilly

still standing! It took about 20min to get the generator going yesterday when the power went out and our basement went up 7 inches of water in that 20 min!! It was a looonng day! Lots of roads still closed/flooded around here but no one hurt that i've heard of.


----------



## JBear85

Hey ladies! I tested yesterday morning and got a BFN :(

How is everyone?


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> Hey ladies! I tested yesterday morning and got a BFN :(
> 
> How is everyone?

:af::af: You're not due till later in the week right? :af::af:


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I tested yesterday morning and got a BFN :(
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> :af::af: You're not due till later in the week right? :af::af:Click to expand...

Due tomorrow - I've been cramping on and off, so I'm not very optimistic -- but I guess you never know!! FX!!


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I tested yesterday morning and got a BFN :(
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> :af::af: You're not due till later in the week right? :af::af:Click to expand...
> 
> Due tomorrow - I've been cramping on and off, so I'm not very optimistic -- but I guess you never know!! FX!!Click to expand...

very true you never know! FX & :dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Morning Ladies,
How is everyone?


----------



## pip squeek

Hi girls I'm about 6/7 dpo and experiencing cramps And lower bk ache bit like af pains but I'm not due for another 9 days and I'm having lots of cm has anyone had this before? 

I said I want going to symptom spot but iv never noticed this before especially the cm it's usually pretty dry now


----------



## pip squeek

Pnutsprincess said:


> Morning Ladies,
> How is everyone?

It's afternoon hear lol

I'm good thank you how are you?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

pip squeek said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies,
> How is everyone?
> 
> It's afternoon hear lol
> 
> I'm good thank you how are you?Click to expand...

Im ok Im 5dpo and I have not spotted or anything. do you have to spot to get pregnant? does everyone spot??


----------



## jmandrews

HEY! how is everyone!!! is it still quiet?
I scanned through the last couple of pages. I see most of everyone had a good weekend. hope everyone is ok considering hurricane irene.
Jen- don't give up! one BFN means nothing! i still have hope for you! FXed! :dust:
I am getting ready to take my last OPK test.... im nervous because i still have not gotten a smiley face! grrr


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> HEY! how is everyone!!! is it still quiet?
> I scanned through the last couple of pages. I see most of everyone had a good weekend. hope everyone is ok considering hurricane irene.
> Jen- don't give up! one BFN means nothing! i still have hope for you! FXed! :dust:
> I am getting ready to take my last OPK test.... im nervous because i still have not gotten a smiley face! grrr

Im doing ok and good luck


----------



## pip squeek

No you don't have to spot I never did with my first pregnancy


----------



## jmandrews

thank you! ill let ya know how it goes!

How are you lacey? hows the 2WW???


----------



## jmandrews

its very quiet again :(


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> thank you! ill let ya know how it goes!
> 
> How are you lacey? hows the 2WW???

tww is ok, starting to pick up seems like yesterday was day 1 and now its day 5. hope it keeps going this fast


----------



## jmandrews

thats good!!!! i hope it flies by too! :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

would be nice if it was the end of the 2ww


----------



## pip squeek

I know I have 9 days till testing I hate the 2ww


----------



## Pnutsprincess

yeah I have 8=(


----------



## JBear85

Ohhhh my goodness, CRAZY morning at work ladies!! How is everyone? Any exciting symptoms going on? I really do think I'm out for this month, but I'll live vicariously through any of you!! :p


----------



## pip squeek

It's better than 9 lol

Just wish it would hurry up seems to be going slow now


----------



## pip squeek

Oh I just checked and I have 8 days left


----------



## jmandrews

aw jen! don't say that! no AF so stay optimistic! :) :dust:

I am good! just trying to figure out why i can't get a +opk! grr... im worried i missed it or maybe i just haven't yet


----------



## Pnutsprincess

If I dont get my BFP this month I probably will got to NTNP because my OH and I were talking last night and we are struggling with finances and we dont know how much time i have to be able to have a child so we dont fully want to prevent it, but he has to pay 807$ a month to his exwife for childsupport and maintance. We know we will struggle but we would make it work


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> Ohhhh my goodness, CRAZY morning at work ladies!! How is everyone? Any exciting symptoms going on? I really do think I'm out for this month, but I'll live vicariously through any of you!! :p

I'm so glad to see the positivity back in here :thumbup: (but i'm still hoping for ya anyway:winkwink:) 

How is everyone today? Hopefully not too crazy symptom spotting?


----------



## JBear85

Oh goodness I can't imagine! I'm not at the point of temping or using OPKs or anything yet... I don't think I could handle the stress!!

It's getting disappointing doing things the easy, relaxed way though - I may need the help of all of you ladies' with knowledge in those areas soon enough! Thank god for all of you - seriously! 

:hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> aw jen! don't say that! no AF so stay optimistic! :) :dust:
> 
> I am good! just trying to figure out why i can't get a +opk! grr... im worried i missed it or maybe i just haven't yet

If I were you I'd start over next month and if you are going to do a opk, dont stress about it. Are you using morning urine? When is your next period??


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh my goodness, CRAZY morning at work ladies!! How is everyone? Any exciting symptoms going on? I really do think I'm out for this month, but I'll live vicariously through any of you!! :p
> 
> I'm so glad to see the positivity back in here :thumbup: (but i'm still hoping for ya anyway:winkwink:)
> 
> How is everyone today? Hopefully not too crazy symptom spotting?Click to expand...

If I don't stay positive I'll make myself crazy - and that's not what it's supposed to be about!! 

PLUS I just found out that from now until October I'll be working 6 days a week, and once DB is gone and I have nothing better to do I'll be up to a full 7 days a week!! 

Hopefully that will be enough to at least distract me, and help me keep the "if it happens, it happens" attitude going!


----------



## purplelilly

:hug:


JBear85 said:


> Oh goodness I can't imagine! I'm not at the point of temping or using OPKs or anything yet... I don't think I could handle the stress!!
> 
> It's getting disappointing doing things the easy, relaxed way though - I may need the help of all of you ladies' with knowledge in those areas soon enough! Thank god for all of you - seriously!
> 
> :hugs:

I'm sure everyone would be glad to help! I've only used OPK's the last couple mths (good think too because i was O-ing 4 days earlier than I thought :dohh:) I never temp'ed or charted though.... i figured i'd get too obsessed :haha::blush:


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies - so glad to see you are all still alive!!! exp those on the other side of the pond!! hehe 

I read somewhere recently that for OPK's is generally better to use afternoon urine as it sometimes take up to 4 hours for LH to enter the urine. 
Will see if I can find where I read it and paste it into here


----------



## skweek35

Found this on FF. 

&#8226;Follow the manufacturer's instructions about the time to take your OPK. First morning urine is usually not the best for OPKs since your LH surge usually begins in early morning when you are still sleeping and may not be apparent in your first morning urine. If you test in the early morning, you may miss your surge entirely since LH levels may already be reduced by the next morning. Late morning or early afternoon is usually best unless the instructions (or your doctor) suggest otherwise.


----------



## purplelilly

jmandrews said:


> aw jen! don't say that! no AF so stay optimistic! :) :dust:
> 
> I am good! just trying to figure out why i can't get a +opk! grr... im worried i missed it or maybe i just haven't yet

If you have an idea of when you ovulate you may want to test more than 1x that day. This is the pile of strips from the first TRUE positive OPK i got (and the cause of the easter egg too:winkwink:) The last 3 are the SAME DAY!!!
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jmandrews

Jen- I think you r doingbit the right way. If I am not successful this month I am going to do it ur way. I haven't really been stressed out about it but now that I haven't gotten a positive I'm steeply to worry a bit. I got another -OPK just a few min ago :nope: not sure why. But I have faith that it will happen this month because DH and I have been BDing every other day :)


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh my goodness, CRAZY morning at work ladies!! How is everyone? Any exciting symptoms going on? I really do think I'm out for this month, but I'll live vicariously through any of you!! :p
> 
> I'm so glad to see the positivity back in here :thumbup: (but i'm still hoping for ya anyway:winkwink:)
> 
> How is everyone today? Hopefully not too crazy symptom spotting?Click to expand...
> 
> If I don't stay positive I'll make myself crazy - and that's not what it's supposed to be about!!
> 
> PLUS I just found out that from now until October I'll be working 6 days a week, and once DB is gone and I have nothing better to do I'll be up to a full 7 days a week!!
> 
> Hopefully that will be enough to at least distract me, and help me keep the "if it happens, it happens" attitude going!Click to expand...

That should DEF keep you busy! (and make a nice paycheck to boot!)


----------



## jmandrews

purplelilly said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> aw jen! don't say that! no AF so stay optimistic! :) :dust:
> 
> I am good! just trying to figure out why i can't get a +opk! grr... im worried i missed it or maybe i just haven't yet
> 
> If you have an idea of when you ovulate you may want to test more than 1x that day. This is the pile of strips from the first TRUE positive OPK i got (and the cause of the easter egg too:winkwink:) The last 3 are the SAME DAY!!!Click to expand...

O wow well last cycle I did Ov so I thought that I would around ye same time this cycle as last but for some reason I can get + 
Its ok though because I have been BDing every other day


----------



## purplelilly

jmandrews said:


> Jen- I think you r doingbit the right way. If I am not successful this month I am going to do it ur way. I haven't really been stressed out about it but now that I haven't gotten a positive I'm steeply to worry a bit. I got another -OPK just a few min ago :nope: not sure why. But I have faith that it will happen this month because DH and I have been BDing every other day :)

every other day is a good plan :haha::winkwink: I have so much hope for this whole grp!


----------



## skweek35

I think I may be out! had severe spotting this weekend! will just have to wait till wednesday to test


----------



## jmandrews

skweek35 said:


> Found this on FF.
> 
> Follow the manufacturer's instructions about the time to take your OPK. First morning urine is usually not the best for OPKs since your LH surge usually begins in early morning when you are still sleeping and may not be apparent in your first morning urine. If you test in the early morning, you may miss your surge entirely since LH levels may already be reduced by the next morning. Late morning or early afternoon is usually best unless the instructions (or your doctor) suggest otherwise.

Oh yeah I heard about this too. I have been testing around 12:30pm everyday for a week. So not sure if I'm just messed up this month


----------



## skweek35

jmandrews said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Found this on FF.
> 
> Follow the manufacturer's instructions about the time to take your OPK. First morning urine is usually not the best for OPKs since your LH surge usually begins in early morning when you are still sleeping and may not be apparent in your first morning urine. If you test in the early morning, you may miss your surge entirely since LH levels may already be reduced by the next morning. Late morning or early afternoon is usually best unless the instructions (or your doctor) suggest otherwise.
> 
> Oh yeah I heard about this too. I have been testing around 12:30pm everyday for a week. So not sure if I'm just messed up this monthClick to expand...

FXed Janene. I am sure by BDing every other day you have covered your bases well!


----------



## jmandrews

Pnutsprincess said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> aw jen! don't say that! no AF so stay optimistic! :) :dust:
> 
> I am good! just trying to figure out why i can't get a +opk! grr... im worried i missed it or maybe i just haven't yet
> 
> If I were you I'd start over next month and if you are going to do a opk, dont stress about it. Are you using morning urine? When is your next period??Click to expand...

well this cycle isn't over yet so there is still a possibility i will be PG. no i test around 12:30pm. afternoon urine is the best. i tested the same last month and got a + my next period is due sept 11


----------



## jmandrews

skweek35 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Found this on FF.
> 
> Follow the manufacturer's instructions about the time to take your OPK. First morning urine is usually not the best for OPKs since your LH surge usually begins in early morning when you are still sleeping and may not be apparent in your first morning urine. If you test in the early morning, you may miss your surge entirely since LH levels may already be reduced by the next morning. Late morning or early afternoon is usually best unless the instructions (or your doctor) suggest otherwise.
> 
> Oh yeah I heard about this too. I have been testing around 12:30pm everyday for a week. So not sure if I'm just messed up this monthClick to expand...
> 
> FXed Janene. I am sure by BDing every other day you have covered your bases well!Click to expand...

Thanks Carla!!! i think so too!!! :) im going to stay positive about this cycle


----------



## skweek35

Ok ladies, I'm off to make dinner. Chat again later


----------



## jmandrews

Have a nice dinner and night :)


----------



## skweek35

Is that all I missed tonight?? 1 post!!! 
where is everyone??


----------



## FitzBaby

HI lovely ladies! I am finally home for a few hours and thought I'd jump on BnB and see how everyone is doing. I was feeling SO good about this month, with everything going on, I had SORE boobs, no AF cramping ... and a BFP dream this morning. So first thing, I took a test ... and then I saw AF. So I learned that I am NOT regular! This cycle was 25 days. Last cycle was 30 days, before that, 27, before that 28. Yikes. So we are going to go back to trying this month and try the SMEP.

Anyone try this before and know specifics to it?


----------



## pip squeek

I know there is no one hear at all don't know what's happed to everyone


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies. 
I attempted SMEP this last month - was meant to be BDing every other day from cd7 till OV. Then BD every day for about 5 days. 

well we started off BDing every other day and landed up being every 36 hoursish!! hehe 

I dont think it worked for me this month - but think thats because I was too stressed out with temping and chart etc. 
We will be doing SMEP again next cycle


----------



## jmandrews

FitzBaby said:


> HI lovely ladies! I am finally home for a few hours and thought I'd jump on BnB and see how everyone is doing. I was feeling SO good about this month, with everything going on, I had SORE boobs, no AF cramping ... and a BFP dream this morning. So first thing, I took a test ... and then I saw AF. So I learned that I am NOT regular! This cycle was 25 days. Last cycle was 30 days, before that, 27, before that 28. Yikes. So we are going to go back to trying this month and try the SMEP.
> 
> Anyone try this before and know specifics to it?

im sorry the :witch: got you... i am irregular too. this is my 2nd month TTC. We are doing the SMEP this cycle. all i am doing is BDing every other day. I hope it works FXed! good luck!


----------



## jmandrews

lol where has everyone been these past couple of days it is sooo quiet!


----------



## skweek35

Hey Greer - so sorry to hear AF got you!! 

I think I'm also out this month!! 
Just waiting till she shows her ugly face again!! 
Will then start cycle 6 for me


----------



## skweek35

jmandrews said:


> lol where has everyone been these past couple of days it is sooo quiet!

I know what you mean!!! 
Seems like everyone is back to their normal term time routines and not in holiday mode anymore - or they are still on holiday


----------



## pip squeek

skweek35 said:


> Hey Greer - so sorry to hear AF got you!!
> 
> I think I'm also out this month!!
> Just waiting till she shows her ugly face again!!
> Will then start cycle 6 for me

Are you still spotting?


----------



## jmandrews

haha i know! i want everyone to come back! im in desperate need of distraction


----------



## skweek35

Thought that I would update the list - while its sooo quiet on here 

POAS day for team Coochie

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jemma0717 - 31 August 

FragileDoll - 31 August 

JBear85 - 31 August 

Zaney - 31 August 

Skweek35 - 31 August

Pip squeak - 7 September

Pnutsprincess - 7 September 

Butterworth - 8 September 

Emilyanne - 14 September 

Jmandrews - 27 September 


Anyone else I need to add to the list?


----------



## skweek35

pip squeek said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Greer - so sorry to hear AF got you!!
> 
> I think I'm also out this month!!
> Just waiting till she shows her ugly face again!!
> Will then start cycle 6 for me
> 
> Are you still spotting?Click to expand...

Nope spotting gone for now 
just waiting out till she arrives now


----------



## jmandrews

whoo hoo only two days!!! :dust:


----------



## skweek35

Yup!!!! 
Greer shall I add you to the list?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies how are you?


----------



## skweek35

I'm well thanks Lacey! 
Just not looking forward to returning to work 
Holidays done with for another few months


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi everyone! 2 more days to test!

Even though I won't be testing. Signs of AF are here! Boooo


----------



## skweek35

Thought that I would update the list - while its sooo quiet on here 

POAS day for team Coochie

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jemma0717 - 31 August 

FragileDoll - 31 August 

JBear85 - 31 August 

Zaney - 31 August 

Skweek35 - 31 August

Pip squeak - 7 September

Pnutsprincess - 7 September 

Butterworth - 8 September 

Jmandrews - 11 September 

Emilyanne - 14 September 



Anyone else I need to add to the list?


----------



## pip squeek

Hi tiff how are you? Oh no hope she don't show your not out yet


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I hope in 2 days we have a few BFP!


----------



## skweek35

Hey Tiff!! how you doing? 
I have also had pre-af signs this past weekend 
So defo didnt test yesterday - am waiting out now to see what happens


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi Sammi! I'm good--so so busy but 2nd week into school and it's going great! I am super addicted to these FB games now :wacko: but I am always here, I just hide!


----------



## Jemma0717

skweek35 said:


> Hey Tiff!! how you doing?
> I have also had pre-af signs this past weekend
> So defo didnt test yesterday - am waiting out now to see what happens

Hi hun! I have a lot of white discharge today which is odd but i am sure it will turn darker...i think? lol


----------



## skweek35

Not out then Tiff!! FXed for all of us!!


----------



## JBear85

Hey Tiff!! I'm SO busy today, just periodically checking in... but I tested yesterday and got a BFN :( Booo maybe this won't be such a lucky month for us all!~


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ladies dont give up hope please. Stay positive


----------



## Jemma0717

Jen! Why can't I see you anymore as a friend on Sims?! :(


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Jen! Why can't I see you anymore as a friend on Sims?! :(

My Sims isn't working :( I haven't been able to access it all day!! I hope they're working on it!


----------



## pip squeek

Oh Im missing out on the sims it sounds addictive


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> Oh Im missing out on the sims it sounds addictive

It is SO addicting! I have everyone in my office playing now haha! :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Jen! Why can't I see you anymore as a friend on Sims?! :(
> 
> My Sims isn't working :( I haven't been able to access it all day!! I hope they're working on it!Click to expand...

grrr you AND ana are missing. Speaking of Ana...where has she been?


----------



## pip squeek

Oh I shall have a nosey at work tomorrow. 

I know iv not seen ana for a wile but I don't always look back at all the pages


----------



## JBear85

Yeah mine just says this when I try to access it:

Aug, 29 (19:30 GMT). We've made progress fixing celebrity quest and interaction bugs but are aware some users are still experiencing loading issues. The Sims Social team are working hard to resolve these. Thank you for your patience.

:(


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Yeah mine just says this when I try to access it:
> 
> Aug, 29 (19:30 GMT). We've made progress fixing celebrity quest and interaction bugs but are aware some users are still experiencing loading issues. The Sims Social team are working hard to resolve these. Thank you for your patience.
> 
> :(

Mine says that too at the top....but I can still access Sims


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah mine just says this when I try to access it:
> 
> Aug, 29 (19:30 GMT). We've made progress fixing celebrity quest and interaction bugs but are aware some users are still experiencing loading issues. The Sims Social team are working hard to resolve these. Thank you for your patience.
> 
> :(
> 
> Mine says that too at the top....but I can still access SimsClick to expand...

But then I keep getting popups during loading that say "Oops! We've hit a snag. Try refreshing your browser. Fingers crossed!"

And it's been doing that allllll day... LAME! :growlmad:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

im playing sims add me lacey marie payson


----------



## Jemma0717

Lacey I couldn't find you. Add me https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002401400112


----------



## Greens25

skweek35 said:


> Greens25 said:
> 
> 
> HEY LADIES! I'm BAAAAAACCCK! Did i miss anything big? 150 pages is too much to go through!
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Welcome back hun!!
> Oh my 150 pgs!! i cant remember what we have spoken about in all those pages.
> have you OVed yet?Click to expand...

Hey! Well I have been checking my CM but no peak cm yet. I was apparently OV in Cuba last week so we DTD everyday! Hope it worked!!!!

Missed you ladies!


----------



## Greens25

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## hakunamatata

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Jen! Why can't I see you anymore as a friend on Sims?! :(
> 
> My Sims isn't working :( I haven't been able to access it all day!! I hope they're working on it!Click to expand...
> 
> grrr you AND ana are missing. Speaking of Ana...where has she been?Click to expand...

Same here! Tried to visit Ana and didn't know where she went!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Jemma0717 said:


> Lacey I couldn't find you. Add me https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002401400112

found you


----------



## jmandrews

skweek35 said:


> Thought that I would update the list - while its sooo quiet on here
> 
> POAS day for team Coochie
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Jemma0717 - 31 August
> 
> FragileDoll - 31 August
> 
> JBear85 - 31 August
> 
> Zaney - 31 August
> 
> Skweek35 - 31 August
> 
> Pip squeak - 7 September
> 
> Pnutsprincess - 7 September
> 
> Butterworth - 8 September
> 
> Emilyanne - 14 September
> 
> Jmandrews - 27 September
> 
> 
> Anyone else I need to add to the list?

Hey Carla! ill be testing on the 11th :)


----------



## JBear85

Anyone still up or around? I need to shake this terrible mood I'm in, but I have no idea how


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Anyone still up or around? I need to shake this terrible mood I'm in, but I have no idea how

What's goin on hun? I'm in. Terrible mood too...today has been a really bad day


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone still up or around? I need to shake this terrible mood I'm in, but I have no idea how
> 
> What's goin on hun? I'm in. Terrible mood too...today has been a really bad dayClick to expand...

Well to cap off a brutal weekend, I had an absolute shit day. Then I had plans to come and get tattoed w/ a friend by another friend - my tattoo literally would take 5 minutes. They picked me up at 6:30, he's been sketching/tattooing her since about 8:30, and I'm STILL sitting here. Meaning I'm exhausted, will have to take a sick day tomorrow (since I have no ride home until she's done), and I still have no tattoo.

And there were a million things I would have rather done at home. Ugh I'm FUMING. :growlmad:

How are things with you? Trouble with your OH?


----------



## skweek35

Morning all. Janene I will change that date for you later. Just on my iPod and can't seem to work that feature on here.
Hope you all have a good day. I'm out of here for today. Got a mountain of work to do.
Chat later


----------



## pip squeek

morning girls

Are you all well?

Test day for a lot of you tomorrow hope i see plenty of BFP's


----------



## Elz

Hey I'm new to this thread and just thought I'd join in with your positivity!!
My hubby and I are TTC our first baby. I'm not getting over-obsessed with getting pregnant yet, and don't think I will (I say this now but it's only been a week!) but I'm a strong believer that everything happens for a reason and that when it's our time, we will have our little baby.
My sister-in-law, who now has a beautiful 22 month old girl, was TTC for over a year and when she finally relaxed and didn't stress herself out over it, she fell pregnant practically straight away!!
Good luck to all TTC and congratulations to all who have had a BFP!!
xxx


----------



## pip squeek

Elz said:


> Hey I'm new to this thread and just thought I'd join in with your positivity!!
> My hubby and I are TTC our first baby. I'm not getting over-obsessed with getting pregnant yet, and don't think I will (I say this now but it's only been a week!) but I'm a strong believer that everything happens for a reason and that when it's our time, we will have our little baby.
> My sister-in-law, who now has a beautiful 22 month old girl, was TTC for over a year and when she finally relaxed and didn't stress herself out over it, she fell pregnant practically straight away!!
> Good luck to all TTC and congratulations to all who have had a BFP!!
> xxx

Hi and welcome to the group we all try our best to stay positive

Where abouts in your cycle are you?

We have a few testers tomorrow so we are keeping out fingers crossed


----------



## Elz

pip squeek said:


> Elz said:
> 
> 
> Hey I'm new to this thread and just thought I'd join in with your positivity!!
> My hubby and I are TTC our first baby. I'm not getting over-obsessed with getting pregnant yet, and don't think I will (I say this now but it's only been a week!) but I'm a strong believer that everything happens for a reason and that when it's our time, we will have our little baby.
> My sister-in-law, who now has a beautiful 22 month old girl, was TTC for over a year and when she finally relaxed and didn't stress herself out over it, she fell pregnant practically straight away!!
> Good luck to all TTC and congratulations to all who have had a BFP!!
> xxx
> 
> Hi and welcome to the group we all try our best to stay positive
> 
> Where abouts in your cycle are you?
> 
> We have a few testers tomorrow so we are keeping out fingers crossedClick to expand...

Sorry I didn't really make myself clear- it's only been about a week since we've decided that we'd like to start TTC, but I'm waiting to finish my BCP (got another 6 days) so haven't really got a cycle yet!! We're hoping to conceive before Christmas, so fingers crossed!!


----------



## jmandrews

Good morning everyone! 
How are you all today? 
Anything new?


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies 
last night I felt sick to my stomach a few people at work have the flu and I hope I'm not getting it, I feel ok today but my stomach still feels kinda yucky. 
hope everyone has a good day


----------



## jmandrews

aw i hope you feel better! and i really hope you dont have the flu


----------



## butterworth

me too, well I'm off to work hopefully my stomach settles but if I get any worse I'm leaving I don't want to get anyone else sick at work.


----------



## jmandrews

Good idea :)


----------



## jmandrews

anyone want to chat? lol


----------



## jmandrews

Heres a snap shot of my cycle's app on my phone. i did not get a +opk and i tested the 21st through the 29th. we have been bding every other day. AF is due sept 11 according to this app. do you think i O'd and just never got a + OPK. should i continue to BD every other day? in pink is when my last cycle was. and the blue stars are when i was spotting after my period. the clover is when i was supposed to OV. hearts stand for BDing.
 



Attached Files:







photo(2).jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jemma0717

jmandrews said:


> Heres a snap shot of my cycle's app on my phone. i did not get a +opk and i tested the 21st through the 29th. we have been bding every other day. AF is due sept 11 according to this app. do you think i O'd and just never got a + OPK. should i continue to BD every other day? in pink is when my last cycle was. and the blue stars are when i was spotting after my period. the clover is when i was supposed to OV. hearts stand for BDing.

Next time I would start testing the day after your period ended. Some people O earlier than those apps say... Also, it wouldn't hurt to keep BD'ing :)


----------



## jmandrews

This is what the next month is supposed to look like.
 



Attached Files:







photo(3).jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jmandrews

yeah last time i used OPKs right after my period and i tracked my O on CD 17 so i thought i would be the same this month so i only bought a pack of 7 tests and started the week i was due, but i guess i was wrong. my cycles are more messed up than i thought


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi Ladies, today is the day AF is to arrive! :af: I am NOT trying to think about it too much but normally I have brown discharge before AF arrives and I have had literally NOTHING. And nothing yet......but, it could just come on later today or i may even get it tomorrow. I am always every 26 days but there are times here and there that it can go to 27 days. I've even had 30 days ONE time! So we will see. It could be due to stress this month too because of school.....

If AF does not come today, I will not be testing tomorrow like I said I would. I have a hard time WASTING money (as in getting a BFN) on HPT's ...I will give myself a few days.


----------



## jmandrews

aw Good luck Tiff! Keep us updated! im hoping for no AF! 
yeah i feel the same way when it comes to testing because last month i test in the morning because i was two days late and literally right after i tested AF show up! i was so upset. so i dont think ill do that again i just wait longer


----------



## trying2becalm

Hi ladies. 
Been away for a while and seen we have had 1 bfp and sadly Kytti has left us. What else have I missed? So excited for your testing day tomorrow. I am wishing hard for your BFPs!!! 
Rachel


----------



## purplelilly

Jemma0717 said:


> Hi Ladies, today is the day AF is to arrive! :af: I am NOT trying to think about it too much but normally I have brown discharge before AF arrives and I have had literally NOTHING. And nothing yet......but, it could just come on later today or i may even get it tomorrow. I am always every 26 days but there are times here and there that it can go to 27 days. I've even had 30 days ONE time! So we will see. It could be due to stress this month too because of school.....
> 
> If AF does not come today, I will not be testing tomorrow like I said I would. I have a hard time WASTING money (as in getting a BFN) on HPT's ...I will give myself a few days.

:af::af::af::bunny::bunny::bunny::holly::holly::bunny::bunny::bunny::af::af::af:


----------



## JBear85

Good morning ladies! I'm of work today, so just checking in on my phone periodically. How is everyone? Any more symptom spotting, or are we taking it easy?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

morning ladies,
I feel sick...real nauseas. how are all of you?


----------



## jmandrews

THATS A GOOD SIGN LACEY!!!! YAY!

im good just taking it day by day. DH and i are going to continue to bd every other day until AF shows because i am not sure when Ov is now :)


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> Good morning ladies! I'm of work today, so just checking in on my phone periodically. How is everyone? Any more symptom spotting, or are we taking it easy?

Hi how are you?

Well I just don't quite feel rite I'm about 7-8dpo and still having mild cramps just like a dull ache and twinges. Also had mild lower back ach. Just feel a bit strange. But not looking too much in to it but iv not had this in any of my last cycles


----------



## butterworth

home for lunch I'm having soup, still not feeling good and my back is on fire. I deal with back pain all the time but today its really bad I just want to go to bed and sleep the rest of the day
My ticker says I'm 5 dpo but i think I'm more like 7 dpo I wonder if me not feeling good is a good sign


----------



## pip squeek

butterworth said:


> home for lunch I'm having soup, still not feeling good and my back is on fire. I deal with back pain all the time but today its really bad I just want to go to bed and sleep the rest of the day
> My ticker says I'm 5 dpo but i think I'm more like 7 dpo I wonder if me not feeling good is a good sign

Ohh about same as me then. I'm the same I don't feel unwell tho just feel different if that makes sense


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> THATS A GOOD SIGN LACEY!!!! YAY!
> 
> im good just taking it day by day. DH and i are going to continue to bd every other day until AF shows because i am not sure when Ov is now :)

Well i am a little bit better now, been in bed a lot lately I feel like a bum


----------



## butterworth

pip squeek said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> home for lunch I'm having soup, still not feeling good and my back is on fire. I deal with back pain all the time but today its really bad I just want to go to bed and sleep the rest of the day
> My ticker says I'm 5 dpo but i think I'm more like 7 dpo I wonder if me not feeling good is a good sign
> 
> Ohh about same as me then. I'm the same I don't feel unwell tho just feel different if that makes senseClick to expand...

yep I get what your saying, a few girls at work are sick with the flu so I think thats whats wrong with me but hopefully its not the flu I want to take a gravol but that will put me to sleep I just hate having an unsettled stomach well lunch time is over see you ladies later


----------



## JBear85

I'm doing okay! Home from work today, so just resting and relaxing :)

Still no AF or spotting yet - she's due today. I did get a BFN on Sunday though, so I'm trying not to get excited!

Tiff, this is SO your month, I can feel it!! :dust:


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> I'm doing okay! Home from work today, so just resting and relaxing :)
> 
> Still no AF or spotting yet - she's due today. I did get a BFN on Sunday though, so I'm trying not to get excited!
> 
> Tiff, this is SO your month, I can feel it!! :dust:

Oh wow it's looking good t could just have been too soon on Sunday it don't mean you can't vet ur bfp this month. 

Are you testing again in the morning?


----------



## JBear85

I think so, but I'm debating on waiting a little longer. I'm down to my last FRER, but they're pretty good so it should pick up my levels by now if I was pregnant, right?


----------



## pip squeek

I would have thought so by now especially if af is due. 

Have you any signs of af at all?


----------



## FitzBaby

saying hi to everyone! how is everyone doing?


----------



## pip squeek

FitzBaby said:


> saying hi to everyone! how is everyone doing?

I'm good thank you. How are you?


----------



## JBear85

FitzBaby said:


> saying hi to everyone! how is everyone doing?

Hey Greer!! I'm doing okay, how have you been?


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> I would have thought so by now especially if af is due.
> 
> Have you any signs of af at all?

Yeah, I have had some cramps on and off that make me think she's on her way :growlmad:


----------



## FitzBaby

Good here. Baby is napping and I'm being lazy watchin re-runs of Rachel Zoe! Kind of bummed AF got me as I had NO symptoms of her coming and here she is! On to SMEP this month as soon as she leaves. I have lots of friends who have been calling recently to tell me their GF's or wife is pregnant and I'm just itching to have that news to tell!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I have been playing the sims and Im getting addicted


----------



## Greens25

Just dropping in to see how everyone is doing.... feeling better? out of our moods? How are our tomorrow testers feeling? GOOD LUCK!


----------



## FitzBaby

I've heard of this Sims but have never gotten in to computer games ... too afraid I'd get addicted!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I am so bored. im getting sick of sims. how are you ladies doing?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

FitzBaby said:


> I've heard of this Sims but have never gotten in to computer games ... too afraid I'd get addicted!

Did you test fitz?


----------



## emilyanne

*Hi ladies *


----------



## Zaney

hiya all lovelys xoxoxoxoxoxox 

so come on what have i missed im home now...but not gonna get much time on here over next few days as got lots 2 do etc..... xx


----------



## Zaney

lmao at my ticker.........wroooooooooooong!!!!

and where is every body...............head over toilet :sick: hehehehe xx


----------



## butterworth

still feeling like poop I left work 1/2 hour early my stomach is just hurting so much what is going on with my body today


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi all!! I am done with class for the day....still NO af...hmm....I have had weird pains though in the left side and sometimes the right but not AF cramps...not sure what this is? Any ideas?


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, I've had a rather difficult day!!! 
A colleague, who I worked with really closely last year, is now 16 weeks preggo's with #2!!! There is just no denying she is preggos!! a big bump on her already. She did say it took 7 months to get her BFP again. 

Dont get me wrong - I am really pleased for her!!! BUT I want my bump now!!! :cry::cry::cry::cry: 
I had to find various ways to keep my mind off TTCing today otherwise I landed up :cry: 
Just seeing everyong around me getting their bumps makes me want one even more!!!


----------



## skweek35

And on a more positive note!!! 

The list again!! Just a reminder of everyone who is testing tomorrow. 

POAS day for team Coochie

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jemma0717 - 31 August 

FragileDoll - 31 August 

JBear85 - 31 August 

Zaney - 31 August 

Skweek35 - 31 August

Pip squeak - 7 September

Pnutsprincess - 7 September 

Butterworth - 8 September 

Jmandrews - 11 September 

Emilyanne - 14 September 



Anyone else I need to add to the list?


----------



## butterworth

started playing the sims on facebook still trying to figure it out but looks like fun. I have played the sims on my xbox but this looks a little diff


----------



## Jemma0717

It's sooo addicting!!!!


----------



## Zaney

well im making an app with dr about the spotting i had.....make sure its nothing 2 worry about ......apart from that im good i suppose

seems like ya all got few weird things going on lol x


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> Hi all!! I am done with class for the day....still NO af...hmm....I have had weird pains though in the left side and sometimes the right but not AF cramps...not sure what this is? Any ideas?

not sure, does it hurt or just uncomfortable


----------



## pip squeek

Hi Zara did you have a good brake?

Are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> It's sooo addicting!!!!

I haven't played a single facebook game but this one I will I loved playing the sims on xbox but it broke so I'm hoping to get my fix on facebook


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Hi all!! I am done with class for the day....still NO af...hmm....I have had weird pains though in the left side and sometimes the right but not AF cramps...not sure what this is? Any ideas?

dunno how it feels for u but i had those weird pains around 4-5dpo well not pains just uncomfy


----------



## pip squeek

Tiff are you testing tomorrow? 

I hope it's a good sign


----------



## Zaney

pip squeek said:


> Hi Zara did you have a good brake?
> 
> Are you testing tomorrow?

oooh dont talk about tests lmao......had enough of the stupid things :)

if i get a good decent test 2moro i will test but depends if i can get 1 or not x


----------



## Jemma0717

butterworth said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!! I am done with class for the day....still NO af...hmm....I have had weird pains though in the left side and sometimes the right but not AF cramps...not sure what this is? Any ideas?
> 
> not sure, does it hurt or just uncomfortableClick to expand...

Well it's tolerable....it's uncomfortable I guess?


----------



## pip squeek

Zaney said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Hi Zara did you have a good brake?
> 
> Are you testing tomorrow?
> 
> oooh dont talk about tests lmao......had enough of the stupid things :)
> 
> if i get a good decent test 2moro i will test but depends if i can get 1 or not xClick to expand...

Oh no why what's happend?


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!! I am done with class for the day....still NO af...hmm....I have had weird pains though in the left side and sometimes the right but not AF cramps...not sure what this is? Any ideas?
> 
> not sure, does it hurt or just uncomfortableClick to expand...
> 
> Well it's tolerable....it's uncomfortable I guess?Click to expand...

I've been having cramps/pains, sore back and an uneasy stomach all day I feel like crap and I'm not sure whats going on with me either


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah iv been having the same sort of thing also lower back pain too it's like a dull ache. It's very strange

Think I'm 7-8dpo and I has these for 2 days now


----------



## Zaney

pip squeek said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Hi Zara did you have a good brake?
> 
> Are you testing tomorrow?
> 
> oooh dont talk about tests lmao......had enough of the stupid things :)
> 
> if i get a good decent test 2moro i will test but depends if i can get 1 or not xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no why what's happend?Click to expand...

i walked 4 miles to get a bloody test as that was nearest place to walk 2 get 1 from where i was staying...ended up with predictor early test....anyway....tested....there was a line...was light pink...visible easily....faded during day but was still there, next day thought id double check so did another.....faint line more like evap so left it there looked up tests people were saying they r rubbish....the tests apparently seem to give opposite results no line pregnant ....2 lines not so thought oh well thats just great i got 1 of each hahahaha
then did a test 2 days ago was tesco cheapy, nothing on test....just got home and so about 7pm did another cheapy like a £1 kinda thing......5 mins nothing much just b4 10 mins the dye started 2 run back again over the test and i thought oh well if no result then im probs not.....but i looked at it after 20 mins so probs is to late to tell....but the dye i see running back over test has stopped just near the control line......and the dye stuck on the test line...so dunno what the line is but cos the dye was stuck i now have 3 lines lmao.......just my luck and sorry this is so long xxxx


----------



## skweek35

hey ladies we all ready for testing tomorrow?


----------



## butterworth

pip squeek said:


> Yeah iv been having the same sort of thing also lower back pain too it's like a dull ache. It's very strange
> 
> Think I'm 7-8dpo and I has these for 2 days now

I'm about the same dpo started last night for me and all day today and loads of pressure af isn't due till Aug 7th so this is way to early for symptoms I think


----------



## Zaney

all these things ur all saying sound very promising......wish i could write down all the bits i was feeling...i just didnt want to this time round been ignoring it all lol


----------



## skweek35

I spent most of today at work in tears!! 
A colleague didnt even need to say anything - she is 16 weeks with #2!!! 

I am really pleased for her - BUT I want a baby bump too!! !


----------



## pip squeek

God Zara bet it's been stressing you out. Iv always found the tesco tests okay. I hope you manage to get a good test tomorrow to out your mind at rest.

My fingers are crossed for you

When were you due?


----------



## Jemma0717

I'm getting irritated....no AF yet.......wth


----------



## pip squeek

skweek35 said:


> I spent most of today at work in tears!!
> A colleague didnt even need to say anything - she is 16 weeks with #2!!!
> 
> I am really pleased for her - BUT I want a baby bump too!! !

I completely understand how you feel 2 of my best friends have just told me there pregnant I am so pleased for them but I just wish it was me it don't seem fair :(


----------



## butterworth

Zaney said:


> all these things ur all saying sound very promising......wish i could write down all the bits i was feeling...i just didnt want to this time round been ignoring it all lol

I'm thinking I'm just getting sick 2 girls at work are home with the flu today so who knows. I would test tomorrow still you just never know af isn't here yet so sound like a good sign to me


----------



## Zaney

pip squeek said:


> God Zara bet it's been stressing you out. Iv always found the tesco tests okay. I hope you manage to get a good test tomorrow to out your mind at rest.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you
> 
> When were you due?

yeah just want a bit of clarification but to be honest im taking it all in my stride and actually feeling fine and dandy haha and well from last couple of cycles i was due on 28th give or take a day haha....but i do know im 16-18dpo....so bit weird x


----------



## butterworth

I want to be bump buddies with all you ladies. i started this journey on bnb with you I want to end it with you


----------



## Zaney

butterworth said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> all these things ur all saying sound very promising......wish i could write down all the bits i was feeling...i just didnt want to this time round been ignoring it all lol
> 
> I'm thinking I'm just getting sick 2 girls at work are home with the flu today so who knows. I would test tomorrow still you just never know af isn't here yet so sound like a good sign to meClick to expand...

im hoping its good sign...doubt is in the back of my mind but at same time im wondering.....but then think too good 2 be true blah blah haha...till test says yey then i wont think anything different x


----------



## skweek35

pip squeek said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> I spent most of today at work in tears!!
> A colleague didnt even need to say anything - she is 16 weeks with #2!!!
> 
> I am really pleased for her - BUT I want a baby bump too!! !
> 
> I completely understand how you feel 2 of my best friends have just told me there pregnant I am so pleased for them but I just wish it was me it don't seem fair :(Click to expand...

I had to find different things to do throughout today to keep my mind off TTCing!!! or I would land up in tears!! 
this is all really starting to get to me now. 
over the last few weeks i keep hearing of people who are preggos or just had their babies! 
What else do I need to do to get my BFP??


----------



## Zaney

butterworth said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> all these things ur all saying sound very promising......wish i could write down all the bits i was feeling...i just didnt want to this time round been ignoring it all lol
> 
> I'm thinking I'm just getting sick 2 girls at work are home with the flu today so who knows. I would test tomorrow still you just never know af isn't here yet so sound like a good sign to meClick to expand...

and sick/ill could be a good thing.....i was just thinking i might be coming down with something....just cough and sore throat but i smoke la de dah ahaha


----------



## butterworth

Zaney said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> all these things ur all saying sound very promising......wish i could write down all the bits i was feeling...i just didnt want to this time round been ignoring it all lol
> 
> I'm thinking I'm just getting sick 2 girls at work are home with the flu today so who knows. I would test tomorrow still you just never know af isn't here yet so sound like a good sign to meClick to expand...
> 
> and sick/ill could be a good thing.....i was just thinking i might be coming down with something....just cough and sore throat but i smoke la de dah ahahaClick to expand...

I smoke too I was trying to quit last month was off smoking for 2 weeks then af arrived and i got sad and here I am smoking again


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> I spent most of today at work in tears!!
> A colleague didnt even need to say anything - she is 16 weeks with #2!!!
> 
> I am really pleased for her - BUT I want a baby bump too!! !
> 
> I completely understand how you feel 2 of my best friends have just told me there pregnant I am so pleased for them but I just wish it was me it don't seem fair :(Click to expand...
> 
> I had to find different things to do throughout today to keep my mind off TTCing!!! or I would land up in tears!!
> this is all really starting to get to me now.
> over the last few weeks i keep hearing of people who are preggos or just had their babies!
> What else do I need to do to get my BFP??Click to expand...

ur time will come hun....very very soon.....just keep that hope u have and hang on to it...dont let it go.....i have a little and i aint letting go of it xx


----------



## butterworth

Zaney said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> I spent most of today at work in tears!!
> A colleague didnt even need to say anything - she is 16 weeks with #2!!!
> 
> I am really pleased for her - BUT I want a baby bump too!! !
> 
> I completely understand how you feel 2 of my best friends have just told me there pregnant I am so pleased for them but I just wish it was me it don't seem fair :(Click to expand...
> 
> I had to find different things to do throughout today to keep my mind off TTCing!!! or I would land up in tears!!
> this is all really starting to get to me now.
> over the last few weeks i keep hearing of people who are preggos or just had their babies!
> What else do I need to do to get my BFP??Click to expand...
> 
> ur time will come hun....very very soon.....just keep that hope u have and hang on to it...dont let it go.....i have a little and i aint letting go of it xxClick to expand...

well said...thats right we need to stay positive


----------



## skweek35

Zaney said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> I spent most of today at work in tears!!
> A colleague didnt even need to say anything - she is 16 weeks with #2!!!
> 
> I am really pleased for her - BUT I want a baby bump too!! !
> 
> I completely understand how you feel 2 of my best friends have just told me there pregnant I am so pleased for them but I just wish it was me it don't seem fair :(Click to expand...
> 
> I had to find different things to do throughout today to keep my mind off TTCing!!! or I would land up in tears!!
> this is all really starting to get to me now.
> over the last few weeks i keep hearing of people who are preggos or just had their babies!
> What else do I need to do to get my BFP??Click to expand...
> 
> ur time will come hun....very very soon.....just keep that hope u have and hang on to it...dont let it go.....i have a little and i aint letting go of it xxClick to expand...

I will try. Its just soooo hard today. Think I am just really hormonal at the mo with AF due any day now. I will admit that I tested on Sunday and got BFN so just waiting for af to arrive now. 
If no af by weekend I will test again.


----------



## Zaney

cant wait for all these positive results to be showing this month :)

im very errrrm.....dunno feel like shit to be honest but in a jolly mood :) just happy....no matter my result ill get back up and keep at it...but no af yet so well ya never know right :) x


----------



## pip squeek

Oh you will vet your bfp soonit will happen. Try not to let it get to you stay strong and positive


----------



## skweek35

I think OH is home now - so will get a cuddle from him 
yay 
yes its him 
chat to you ladies again tomorro w


----------



## butterworth

well ladies I'm going to have a bath relax my back a little with some bath salts its hurting so bad and I don't want to take any meds just incase


----------



## Zaney

im just very worried this month for other stuff but at same time im not overly stressed about it just concerned.....that spotting didnt help either......just had weird feeling in my boob when i moved my arm like it was sore just felt over it and it feels bruised its on right side almost under my armpit......and sorry if tmi but feeling wet again haha.....bet all this talk af is gonna get me :(


----------



## JBear85

Hey Tiff no AF or spotting for me yet either, but I'm starting to feel like she's on her way :growlmad:


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Hey Tiff no AF or spotting for me yet either, but I'm starting to feel like she's on her way :growlmad:

Jen are you due today like me?! I have absolutely nothing and thats weird for me...I ALWAYS have brown discharge before and nothing at alll....


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tiff no AF or spotting for me yet either, but I'm starting to feel like she's on her way :growlmad:
> 
> Jen are you due today like me?! I have absolutely nothing and thats weird for me...I ALWAYS have brown discharge before and nothing at alll....Click to expand...

Yeah I'm due today - and I'm the same, I always have spotting starting in the morning the day AF is due and I've had nothing. I do have some cramping now though, so I think it's coming any minute


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tiff no AF or spotting for me yet either, but I'm starting to feel like she's on her way :growlmad:
> 
> Jen are you due today like me?! I have absolutely nothing and thats weird for me...I ALWAYS have brown discharge before and nothing at alll....Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm due today - and I'm the same, I always have spotting starting in the morning the day AF is due and I've had nothing. I do have some cramping now though, so I think it's coming any minuteClick to expand...

Maybe we can be bump buddies!!! :happydance:


----------



## Zaney

dont jinx the cramoing i have been wondering same thing but also thought same thing about 5 days ago lol....really did feel like af but nothing....think its more bloating feeling that im getting right now......???


----------



## Zaney

always up for bump buddies :) 2ww buddies turn into bump buddies...


----------



## Jemma0717

Yes!!! ALL of us!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Hey ladies! i see everyone is waiting to test and hoping AF doesn't come!!! GOOD LUCK! I REALLY HOPE YOU GET YOUR BFPs!
i am feeling dull cramps, and i have for several days now but im not due for AF until the 11th... im not going to read much into it. im trying not to think about TTC much because i dont feel like this is going to be my month :nope:


----------



## Jemma0717

jmandrews said:


> Hey ladies! i see everyone is waiting to test and hoping AF doesn't come!!! GOOD LUCK! I REALLY HOPE YOU GET YOUR BFPs!
> i am feeling dull cramps, and i have for several days now but im not due for AF until the 11th... im not going to read much into it. im trying not to think about TTC much because i dont feel like this is going to be my month :nope:

Oh no! Don't think negative!!!


----------



## JBear85

Can you imagine if a bunch of us got our BFPs at the exact same time?! Talk about a baby boom! That would be awesome!! :D


----------



## jmandrews

Jemma0717 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! i see everyone is waiting to test and hoping AF doesn't come!!! GOOD LUCK! I REALLY HOPE YOU GET YOUR BFPs!
> i am feeling dull cramps, and i have for several days now but im not due for AF until the 11th... im not going to read much into it. im trying not to think about TTC much because i dont feel like this is going to be my month :nope:
> 
> Oh no! Don't think negative!!!Click to expand...

i know Tiff! sorry im trying to! just ever since i couldn't get a +OPK i have been so confused. I have no idea when i O'd or if i did. i just wish there was a sign.


----------



## jmandrews

JBear85 said:


> Can you imagine if a bunch of us got our BFPs at the exact same time?! Talk about a baby boom! That would be awesome!! :D

haha that would be funny! i really hope this happens!


----------



## jmandrews

Well i got to get going. Im having dinner with some friends. I'll be back later though! have a great night! can't wait for tmorrow :dust: for you ladies!


----------



## Zaney

later :) im going soon 2 gotta get some sleep ....its midnight lol....hopefully a test will show me something more 2moro when i get 1 that is lol x


----------



## Pnutsprincess

hey Ladies,
my day started out I was feeing nausea and now its turned into a bad day=( I just want to scream


----------



## Jemma0717

I'm sorry Lacey, I read your post on FB. Bitches suck! :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

Ok so maybe TMI but WHY does my clit hurt? I have not had sex in quite some time...no "dry" humping either haha


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Jemma0717 said:


> I'm sorry Lacey, I read your post on FB. Bitches suck! :hugs:

she thinks since he is military that he has to pay it all with one paycheck


----------



## JBear85

Frig my DB really is something else lately. I wish he had even half an idea of what I'm going through right now, instead of being an idiot every day. We have a camping trip coming up this weekend - that could end up being a total disaster :(

How is everyone? It's so quiet tonight!!


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Frig my DB really is something else lately. I wish he had even half an idea of what I'm going through right now, instead of being an idiot every day. We have a camping trip coming up this weekend - that could end up being a total disaster :(
> 
> How is everyone? It's so quiet tonight!!

I'm here! WTF is with men grrr idk where Joe is right now and he has my truck with my hw in it!!! and he won't answer his phone....really?! Uhm i'm pissed. 

Did you end up getting ur tat lastnight Jen?!


----------



## JBear85

Frig I wish we lived closer! Sounds like we need a good venting session! 

No, I ended up there til 3am and my friend's tattoo still isn't even finished, so hoping he'll be able to do mine in 2 weeks when he finishes hers. I was pretty irritated after being there for 8 hours for nothing!

I'm a little concerned right now, I don't really know what's going on with my body. I've had gas and diarrhea all day (sorry, I know that's disgusting), and still no spotting or AF but I have pretty bad cramps just on the left side. I'm guessing I'll wake up to AF, otherwise these cramps are just weird! :shock:

How about you Tiff? Any signs of AF yet?


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Frig I wish we lived closer! Sounds like we need a good venting session!
> 
> No, I ended up there til 3am and my friend's tattoo still isn't even finished, so hoping he'll be able to do mine in 2 weeks when he finishes hers. I was pretty irritated after being there for 8 hours for nothing!
> 
> I'm a little concerned right now, I don't really know what's going on with my body. I've had gas and diarrhea all day (sorry, I know that's disgusting), and still no spotting or AF but I have pretty bad cramps just on the left side. I'm guessing I'll wake up to AF, otherwise these cramps are just weird! :shock:
> 
> How about you Tiff? Any signs of AF yet?

Yes we do!!

OMG I would be pissed too, that's crazy. And you had to take a sick day today too right? Ughhh

Weird...I have had bad gas and constipation? I also have no spotting or AF. I ALSO had weird cramps on the left side....hmmm...odd?


----------



## JBear85

SO weird!! You're not testing tomorrow anymore, right? Gah I so hope AF holds out and we both end up getting our BFP at the same time!


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> SO weird!! You're not testing tomorrow anymore, right? Gah I so hope AF holds out and we both end up getting our BFP at the same time!

I think I might test tomorrow actually if AF doesn't arrive...it wouldn't be till after school though since I don't have a test here. I wanted to use FMU but I won't be able to


----------



## JBear85

Looks like both of our tickers are wrong now!


----------



## Jemma0717

Hey do you think that maybe the EPO I took in the beginning messed me up? Maybe that delayed my cycle...I only took it for like 4 days though


----------



## Jemma0717

lol yea they are!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Hey do you think that maybe the EPO I took in the beginning messed me up? Maybe that delayed my cycle...I only took it for like 4 days though

Hmm I'm a moron - what's an EPO?

I think I'll test in the a.m. too, if I don't wake up to AF


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Hey do you think that maybe the EPO I took in the beginning messed me up? Maybe that delayed my cycle...I only took it for like 4 days though
> 
> Hmm I'm a moron - what's an EPO?
> 
> I think I'll test in the a.m. too, if I don't wake up to AFClick to expand...

The Evening Primrose Oil


----------



## JBear85

Never mind, evening primrose oil...told you I was a moron haha. I swear I already have baby brain and I haven't even got my BFP hahaha

I don't think that would have affected your cycle, bu I haven't researched it. Google is your best ally right now lol


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Never mind, evening primrose oil...told you I was a moron haha. I swear I already have baby brain and I haven't even got my BFP hahaha
> 
> I don't think that would have affected your cycle, bu I haven't researched it. Google is your best ally right now lol

Well I did hear on here I think that it can mess with you cycle...but I stopped taking it so not sure? Oh well, we will see. 

Hey, where has Ana been?


----------



## JBear85

I was modern the same thing yesterday! I haven't seen her around in a few days! 

Hmm maybe she's just consumed by FB games? :haha:

I really hope we see some BFPs out of the girls testing tomorrow! I really do have a feeling you're getting yours!!


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> I was modern the same thing yesterday! I haven't seen her around in a few days!
> 
> Hmm maybe she's just consumed by FB games? :haha:
> 
> I really hope we see some BFPs out of the girls testing tomorrow! I really do have a feeling you're getting yours!!

She hasn't been on FB either :(

I hope we BOTH get ours! Not sure why everyone thinks it's my month! hahha


----------



## JBear85

I haven't been on either, since I was off work today. I'm kinda worried about Ana now!!

I really hope my Sims is working again tomorrow!!

That would be awesome if we both did this month...we'd be due at the same time, hitting the same milestones at the same time - that would be awesome!

I've just had a gut feeling since the beginning of this cycle that it was your month, but I honestly don't know why!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> I was modern the same thing yesterday! I haven't seen her around in a few days!
> 
> Hmm maybe she's just consumed by FB games? :haha:
> 
> I really hope we see some BFPs out of the girls testing tomorrow! I really do have a feeling you're getting yours!!
> 
> She hasn't been on FB either :(
> 
> I hope we BOTH get ours! Not sure why everyone thinks it's my month! hahhaClick to expand...

ps - that was supposed to say "wondering", NOT modern. Stupid iPhone :haha:


----------



## jmandrews

Hey ladies! how are you tonight? are you excited about testing tomorrow! i am gong to dream of BFPs for you tonight! i really hope you get them!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Im off to bed ladies, I am really dizzy and just not feeling well my head hurts and im bloated hope AF aint coming


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> Hey ladies! how are you tonight? are you excited about testing tomorrow! i am gong to dream of BFPs for you tonight! i really hope you get them!

Aww thanks hun! To be honest, I feel like I'll probably wake up to AF - but if I don't I'll definitely test and keep everyone posted! 

Tiff is probably testing tomorrow too, but later in the day because she has to pick up a test.

I'm SO hopeful for all of us testing tomorrow!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> Im off to bed ladies, I am really dizzy and just not feeling well my head hurts and im bloated hope AF aint coming

Feel better Lacey! Hopefully a good night's sleep will have you feeling much more like yourself!! :hugs:


----------



## JBear85

Well I'm off to bed - the sooner I sleep, the sooner I stop analyzing every cramp and twinge :haha:

Sweet dreams, girls! 
Can't wait to hear everyone's test results tomorrow!! FX for everyone :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodnight Jen!

Hi anyone else that is on! I think I am going to test tomorrow..AF was due today and I have very regular cycles so this is weird for me but if it doesn't come tomorrow by the time class is over, I am going to buy a cheapie test!


----------



## Jemma0717

I am a bit freaked right now....


IF I am prego right now...my due date would be may 10th.............................This was my due date for my last baby (my mc) :cry: i'm scared.


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, 
Well I have decided not to test although no sign of af yet, but then again only expecting af today so could just be a few days late again. 
I might test later or even Saturday which is when ff is saying to test. 

Hope you have a great day. I am off to work again today. 
Will chat to you all again later 
:dust: 

POAS day for team Coochie

Jemma0717 - 31 August 

FragileDoll - 31 August 

JBear85 - 31 August 

Zaney - 31 August 

Skweek35 - 31 August


----------



## pip squeek

Good morning girls hope your all well. 

I can't wait to hear your results. 

Just sat at the hospital waiting for my appointment stuck hear for 3 hours how rubbish


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Hey do you think that maybe the EPO I took in the beginning messed me up? Maybe that delayed my cycle...I only took it for like 4 days though

im worried now tiff, i also took 2 EPO.....just the once tho surely the 1 time wont affect anything?? hmmmmm but the spotting was day or 2 *before* i took it....just reading about it online now......well im gonna make appointment with dr....either out come after the test cos spotting for me is just not the norm xx

edit lol.....so errrmmm yeah took the EPO after i spotted....hope it didnt do anythng and surely 2 tablets alone wouldnt do much xx


----------



## Zaney

interesting about EPO - 

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/epo.html


----------



## pip squeek

Morning how are you?

Are you still teting today?


----------



## skweek35

Hi Sammi - well I am at work now - meant to be planning with a colleague but she has been called away, so decided to pop in here and see whats happening. 

I wont be testing today, will wait and see if af arrives, if not by Saturday will test then. 
Saying that I have got af style cramps as I type. 
SO feeling like I am really out for this cycle 
:dust: to all the other testers


----------



## JBear85

Well girls, another BFN. AF must just be late! No more testing for me!


----------



## Gregsprincess

I've not had any problem with epo, it was first month I had ewcm when taking it last cycle so have taken again. 

Will keep fingers crossed for u Carla hope u get ur BFP :happydance:


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> Well girls, another BFN. AF must just be late! No more testing for me!

oh no im really sorry you got a bfn


----------



## Jemma0717

Is anyone on? I woke up early and can't sleep- my heart is pounding sooo fast because AF still isn't here and I don't have money at this moment to buy a test....ahhhh im freaking out!! I just wanna know so I can calm down even if it's a BFN!


----------



## pip squeek

Jemma0717 said:


> Is anyone on? I woke up early and can't sleep- my heart is pounding sooo fast because AF still isn't here and I don't have money at this moment to buy a test....ahhhh im freaking out!! I just wanna know so I can calm down even if it's a BFN!

Im hear. 

Still not arrived i hope she stays away, Oh no cant you even get a cheepie. I have one in my draw i wish i could bring it to you lol


----------



## butterworth

hi Ladies getting ready for work


----------



## Jemma0717

pip squeek said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone on? I woke up early and can't sleep- my heart is pounding sooo fast because AF still isn't here and I don't have money at this moment to buy a test....ahhhh im freaking out!! I just wanna know so I can calm down even if it's a BFN!
> 
> Im hear.
> 
> Still not arrived i hope she stays away, Oh no cant you even get a cheepie. I have one in my draw i wish i could bring it to you lolClick to expand...

Me too! Yeah I can get a test today but I have to wait till later when hubby gets cash for me. I don't use my bank account but I HATE waiting lol! Ahhhhh I wish I could just settle down. Here are my symptoms so far and this could mean AF but I am already late...which is NOT normal for me....

Unusual break out on face
Vaginal Discharge- clear maybe with a yellow tint to it sometimes
Super fatigue
Really emotional

I don't have sore bbs at all but I also have implants so not sure how that works. I am also a bit queasy but I think it's because of being so anxious


----------



## butterworth

something weired happened last night DF and I DTD and I layed there after he was done and then when i went to the bathroom to clean up I was spotting. Not alot just a little but that has never happened before I still have over a week before af shows and I don't normally spot before hand any ideas ladies?


----------



## Jemma0717

butterworth said:


> something weired happened last night DF and I DTD and I layed there after he was done and then when i went to the bathroom to clean up I was spotting. Not alot just a little but that has never happened before I still have over a week before af shows and I don't normally spot before hand any ideas ladies?

Late implantation?


----------



## pip squeek

Jemma0717 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone on? I woke up early and can't sleep- my heart is pounding sooo fast because AF still isn't here and I don't have money at this moment to buy a test....ahhhh im freaking out!! I just wanna know so I can calm down even if it's a BFN!
> 
> Im hear.
> 
> Still not arrived i hope she stays away, Oh no cant you even get a cheepie. I have one in my draw i wish i could bring it to you lolClick to expand...
> 
> Me too! Yeah I can get a test today but I have to wait till later when hubby gets cash for me. I don't use my bank account but I HATE waiting lol! Ahhhhh I wish I could just settle down. Here are my symptoms so far and this could mean AF but I am already late...which is NOT normal for me....
> 
> Unusual break out on face
> Vaginal Discharge- clear maybe with a yellow tint to it sometimes
> Super fatigue
> Really emotional
> 
> I don't have sore bbs at all but I also have implants so not sure how that works. I am also a bit queasy but I think it's because of being so anxiousClick to expand...

omg Tiff them symptoms are all good i sooooooo hope its your month. I feel your fustration i want to fly over and get you a test :haha:

What time is he working till?


----------



## pip squeek

butterworth said:


> something weired happened last night DF and I DTD and I layed there after he was done and then when i went to the bathroom to clean up I was spotting. Not alot just a little but that has never happened before I still have over a week before af shows and I don't normally spot before hand any ideas ladies?

How many dpo are ypu? could be implantation?


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone on? I woke up early and can't sleep- my heart is pounding sooo fast because AF still isn't here and I don't have money at this moment to buy a test....ahhhh im freaking out!! I just wanna know so I can calm down even if it's a BFN!
> 
> Im hear.
> 
> Still not arrived i hope she stays away, Oh no cant you even get a cheepie. I have one in my draw i wish i could bring it to you lolClick to expand...
> 
> Me too! Yeah I can get a test today but I have to wait till later when hubby gets cash for me. I don't use my bank account but I HATE waiting lol! Ahhhhh I wish I could just settle down. Here are my symptoms so far and this could mean AF but I am already late...which is NOT normal for me....
> 
> 
> 
> Unusual break out on face
> Vaginal Discharge- clear maybe with a yellow tint to it sometimes
> Super fatigue
> Really emotional
> 
> I don't have sore bbs at all but I also have implants so not sure how that works. I am also a bit queasy but I think it's because of being so anxiousClick to expand...

sounds like really good signs to me


----------



## butterworth

pip squeek said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> something weired happened last night DF and I DTD and I layed there after he was done and then when i went to the bathroom to clean up I was spotting. Not alot just a little but that has never happened before I still have over a week before af shows and I don't normally spot before hand any ideas ladies?
> 
> How many dpo are ypu? could be implantation?Click to expand...

7 or 8dpo


----------



## pip squeek

yeah im 8 dpo and for the last two days iv had cramping and lots of cm no spotting tho. But the cramps seem to have calmed down today iv not noticed them


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> something weired happened last night DF and I DTD and I layed there after he was done and then when i went to the bathroom to clean up I was spotting. Not alot just a little but that has never happened before I still have over a week before af shows and I don't normally spot before hand any ideas ladies?
> 
> Late implantation?Click to expand...

I have felt sick all week and cramping like crazy I hope its implantation bleeding omg I thought for sure I was out this month but I'm starting to think maybe I'm not and DF seems to be asking alot about how I'm feeling lately


----------



## butterworth

pip squeek said:


> yeah im 8 dpo and for the last two days iv had cramping and lots of cm no spotting tho. But the cramps seem to have calmed down today iv not noticed them

I'm still crampy I feel like crap this week to tell you the truth I thought I was getting sick but maybe just maybe its something else


----------



## pip squeek

butterworth said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> yeah im 8 dpo and for the last two days iv had cramping and lots of cm no spotting tho. But the cramps seem to have calmed down today iv not noticed them
> 
> I'm still crampy I feel like crap this week to tell you the truth I thought I was getting sick but maybe just maybe its something elseClick to expand...

I know i hope its a good sign for you. Yeah iv just felt a bit funny really. Do you ckeck your cervix? Dont think a lot of ppl do


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls, another BFN. AF must just be late! No more testing for me!
> 
> oh no im really sorry you got a bfnClick to expand...

It's okay, we still have another cycle to try before DB leaves until February for training for work! I know it will happen when it's meant to.

That being said, AF still isn't here. After 2 BFNs I wish it would just hurry up and get here - I'm going camping this weekend and I wa really hoping I wouldn't have to deal with AF while I'm there!!

Tiff I'm excited for you!! Can't wait for you to test!! :)

:dust:


----------



## butterworth

pip squeek said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> yeah im 8 dpo and for the last two days iv had cramping and lots of cm no spotting tho. But the cramps seem to have calmed down today iv not noticed them
> 
> I'm still crampy I feel like crap this week to tell you the truth I thought I was getting sick but maybe just maybe its something elseClick to expand...
> 
> I know i hope its a good sign for you. Yeah iv just felt a bit funny really. Do you ckeck your cervix? Dont think a lot of ppl doClick to expand...

no I never done that I've check my cm but this month I told DF that I was giving up on TTC I was getting frustrated with all of this and I stopped checking everthing it has been a long year of ttc so maybe that was what I need to do to get my body to relax


----------



## Jemma0717

Well my class is over at 1025 and I'm going to go to my moms and she's getting me a test so I don't have to wait for DH. I just need my heart to quit pounding so fast. I'm not going to b able to concentrate in class today!


----------



## pip squeek

butterworth said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> yeah im 8 dpo and for the last two days iv had cramping and lots of cm no spotting tho. But the cramps seem to have calmed down today iv not noticed them
> 
> I'm still crampy I feel like crap this week to tell you the truth I thought I was getting sick but maybe just maybe its something elseClick to expand...
> 
> I know i hope its a good sign for you. Yeah iv just felt a bit funny really. Do you ckeck your cervix? Dont think a lot of ppl doClick to expand...
> 
> no I never done that I've check my cm but this month I told DF that I was giving up on TTC I was getting frustrated with all of this and I stopped checking everthing it has been a long year of ttc so maybe that was what I need to do to get my body to relaxClick to expand...

I think that the rite way to go about it because i think stressing just makes it take longer. My friend was ttc fpr 18 month and the month she stopped worrying and stopped tracking she fell pregnant


----------



## pip squeek

Jemma0717 said:


> Well my class is over at 1025 and I'm going to go to my moms and she's getting me a test so I don't have to wait for DH. I just need my heart to quit pounding so fast. I'm not going to b able to concentrate in class today!

Are you going to your mums after class?


----------



## Jemma0717

pip squeek said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Well my class is over at 1025 and I'm going to go to my moms and she's getting me a test so I don't have to wait for DH. I just need my heart to quit pounding so fast. I'm not going to b able to concentrate in class today!
> 
> Are you going to your mums after class?Click to expand...

I am because landon is with her this morning.


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> Well my class is over at 1025 and I'm going to go to my moms and she's getting me a test so I don't have to wait for DH. I just need my heart to quit pounding so fast. I'm not going to b able to concentrate in class today!

I praying for you Tiff fx for that bfp


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls, another BFN. AF must just be late! No more testing for me!
> 
> oh no im really sorry you got a bfnClick to expand...
> 
> It's okay, we still have another cycle to try before DB leaves until February for training for work! I know it will happen when it's meant to.
> 
> That being said, AF still isn't here. After 2 BFNs I wish it would just hurry up and get here - I'm going camping this weekend and I wa really hoping I wouldn't have to deal with AF while I'm there!!
> 
> Tiff I'm excited for you!! Can't wait for you to test!! :)
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Oh its so fustrating i hate waiting for af to show. You will get your BFP


----------



## butterworth

pip squeek said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> yeah im 8 dpo and for the last two days iv had cramping and lots of cm no spotting tho. But the cramps seem to have calmed down today iv not noticed them
> 
> I'm still crampy I feel like crap this week to tell you the truth I thought I was getting sick but maybe just maybe its something elseClick to expand...
> 
> I know i hope its a good sign for you. Yeah iv just felt a bit funny really. Do you ckeck your cervix? Dont think a lot of ppl doClick to expand...
> 
> no I never done that I've check my cm but this month I told DF that I was giving up on TTC I was getting frustrated with all of this and I stopped checking everthing it has been a long year of ttc so maybe that was what I need to do to get my body to relaxClick to expand...
> 
> I think that the rite way to go about it because i think stressing just makes it take longer. My friend was ttc fpr 18 month and the month she stopped worrying and stopped tracking she fell pregnantClick to expand...

god I hope this is my time I waited long enough 
Well ladies I'm off to work talk to ya ladies after and I hope to see lots of bfp's when i log in on my break fx for all the ladies testing today


----------



## pip squeek

Jemma0717 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Well my class is over at 1025 and I'm going to go to my moms and she's getting me a test so I don't have to wait for DH. I just need my heart to quit pounding so fast. I'm not going to b able to concentrate in class today!
> 
> Are you going to your mums after class?Click to expand...
> 
> I am because landon is with her this morning.Click to expand...

Oh gosh i soooo hope its a BFP my fingers are crossed for you xx


----------



## trying2becalm

I keep checking in coz I want you guys yo get your BFPs do bad. We can all be bump buddies!! Good luck! Xx


----------



## Jemma0717

So my friend brought me a test to school and it was a blue dye and I could only pee for like 3 seconds but it was negative! This is ok with me because it calmed me down. But I've only been late when I was prego so this is odd.


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> So my friend brought me a test to school and it was a blue dye and I could only pee for like 3 seconds but it was negative! This is ok with me because it calmed me down. But I've only been late when I was prego so this is odd.

I would still test again if I were you - if not today then tomorrow. If you're never late, that's definitely a good sign!!

So I just checked my Sims, and I STILL can't play - it says they're having technical difficulties -- :(


----------



## purplelilly

Morning Ladies! just checking in on test day to see if there are any updates yet. Tiff I'm so excited for you! I hope you get ur BFP this mth since you sent your good esp vibes my way :haha: Didn't you get a late BFP with Landon too?

So many of you have REALLY good signs! I'll check in later but wanted to send along lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jmandrews

Jen Sorry you haven't gotten your BFP yet, but AF hasn't showed so that could be good. maybe your level are to weak to show a positive. if you aren't i hope Af would just show so you can get started on your next cycle :)

Tiff i would wait and test again in the morning. Morning pee is always the best! thats a good sign AF hasn't showed and she normally never late! good luck!

update about me:
I still have no idea when or if i O'd. i thought for sure i would figure it out. but oh well i have been Bding enough just in case. haha i had crazy crazy :sex: dreams last night. Part of the reason i slept in because i didn't want to wake up yet! :rofl:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Morning Ladies,
I still feel nauseas. No cramps of AF yet but still got a week


----------



## jmandrews

Thats a great sign Lacey! lots of :dust: for you!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> Thats a great sign Lacey! lots of :dust: for you!

LOL I hope so considering OH had to walk with me the other day because I was so dizzy


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I dont want to wait til the 6th or 7th to test


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies. 
Well not good news on my side. Got home from work this afternoon to see that af had arrived!! 
I am fine with that as I had a melt down yesterday after finding out that a colleague is now 16 weeks preggos!!! 

So back to CD1 for me!! and 17 days to OV.


----------



## jmandrews

i know! i dont want to wait until the 11th!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies.
> Well not good news on my side. Got home from work this afternoon to see that af had arrived!!
> I am fine with that as I had a melt down yesterday after finding out that a colleague is now 16 weeks preggos!!!
> 
> So back to CD1 for me!! and 17 days to OV.

I am so sorry to hear that, im hoping I get my BFP. Idk if im just sick becaus eof stress or what. Yesterday I got into an argument with my OH ex-wife and she had the nerve to tell me if we have kids it will take from her kids with the childsupport, I blew up at her and said child support has nothing to do with my future kids, it dont work that way. She had me fuming


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies.
> Well not good news on my side. Got home from work this afternoon to see that af had arrived!!
> I am fine with that as I had a melt down yesterday after finding out that a colleague is now 16 weeks preggos!!!
> 
> So back to CD1 for me!! and 17 days to OV.

Aww so sorry Carla! Looks like I'm headed that way, I can feel AF coming :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ladies ill brb I have to take the dogs outside to go potty


----------



## jmandrews

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies.
> Well not good news on my side. Got home from work this afternoon to see that af had arrived!!
> I am fine with that as I had a melt down yesterday after finding out that a colleague is now 16 weeks preggos!!!
> 
> So back to CD1 for me!! and 17 days to OV.

So sorry Carla! :hugs: I feel like AF is slowly on her way. i know i still have 10 days left, but i feel her hovering over me. grr wish that :witch: would just stay away! this cycle wasn't promising to begin with for me anyway. i just want to start over so i can try new things :)


----------



## pip squeek

Pnutsprincess said:


> I dont want to wait til the 6th or 7th to test

Me either I'm getting some good signs well I hope they are


----------



## pip squeek

Pnutsprincess said:


> I dont want to wait til the 6th or 7th to test

I know I don't want to wait that long either I'm getting some good signs well I hope they are


----------



## pip squeek

Posted twice there stupid phone sorry guys


----------



## jmandrews

YAY Sammi! what are your good signs?


----------



## skweek35

jmandrews said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> Well not good news on my side. Got home from work this afternoon to see that af had arrived!!
> I am fine with that as I had a melt down yesterday after finding out that a colleague is now 16 weeks preggos!!!
> 
> So back to CD1 for me!! and 17 days to OV.
> 
> So sorry Carla! :hugs: I feel like AF is slowly on her way. i know i still have 10 days left, but i feel her hovering over me. grr wish that :witch: would just stay away! this cycle wasn't promising to begin with for me anyway. i just want to start over so i can try new things :)Click to expand...

ditto to that!!! I usually OV on day 18!!! so got another 17 days till I OV!!! cant wait!!!


----------



## jmandrews

I Ovulated on day 17 last cycle :) lol dont know what happened this cycle!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

im back ladies


----------



## skweek35

jmandrews said:


> I Ovulated on day 17 last cycle :) lol dont know what happened this cycle!

Seems like we have very similar cycles. 33 or 34 day cycles at the mo 
Have just made an appointment to see my doctor - have to wait till next friday to see her!!! 
at least it will be in time to do CD21 bloods. but might have to wait till following cycle to start on meds if that is what comes next for me


----------



## jmandrews

skweek35 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> I Ovulated on day 17 last cycle :) lol dont know what happened this cycle!
> 
> Seems like we have very similar cycles. 33 or 34 day cycles at the mo
> Have just made an appointment to see my doctor - have to wait till next friday to see her!!!
> at least it will be in time to do CD21 bloods. but might have to wait till following cycle to start on meds if that is what comes next for meClick to expand...

YEA we are very similar! 
If the Dr. starts you are meds they will start you on CD3 most likely. so probably will have to be next cycle.
my dr. told me if AF comes then to call her and shes going to put my on meds to help me Ovulate. i was surprised when she offered that so early considering this is my 2nd month TTC. but i think its because i have been tracking my cycles since feb 2011 and my cycles are so irregular that she thinks im going to need some help. I am glad she is being proactive about it :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

so yesterday i had a grilled cheese one of my favs alls i tasted was salt my oh say its probably the salt in the better but he didnt taste it


----------



## Pnutsprincess

butter


----------



## jmandrews

Pnutsprincess said:


> so yesterday i had a grilled cheese one of my favs alls i tasted was salt my oh say its probably the salt in the better but he didnt taste it

Another good sign Lacey! i think you are going to get your BFP this cycle!


----------



## skweek35

jmandrews said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> I Ovulated on day 17 last cycle :) lol dont know what happened this cycle!
> 
> Seems like we have very similar cycles. 33 or 34 day cycles at the mo
> Have just made an appointment to see my doctor - have to wait till next friday to see her!!!
> at least it will be in time to do CD21 bloods. but might have to wait till following cycle to start on meds if that is what comes next for meClick to expand...
> 
> YEA we are very similar!
> If the Dr. starts you are meds they will start you on CD3 most likely. so probably will have to be next cycle.
> my dr. told me if AF comes then to call her and shes going to put my on meds to help me Ovulate. i was surprised when she offered that so early considering this is my 2nd month TTC. but i think its because i have been tracking my cycles since feb 2011 and my cycles are so irregular that she thinks im going to need some help. I am glad she is being proactive about it :)Click to expand...

I have only been temping for 2 months now - not that we can use the first months chart - was just crap at it back then hehe 
SO will take this last cycles chart and hope that helps


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> so yesterday i had a grilled cheese one of my favs alls i tasted was salt my oh say its probably the salt in the better but he didnt taste it
> 
> Another good sign Lacey! i think you are going to get your BFP this cycle!Click to expand...

I hope so because Im feeling like poopoo, Like seriously i havent wanted to get out of bed for days


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi ladies. Urrggh I'm so frustrated. This is so not like my body...I am NEVER late and have such regular cycles....I think the epo messed me up and my af is just going to be way late.


----------



## jmandrews

Carla- do you know what your other cycles are like? are you regular?

Lacey- im sorry you feel so bad but its all worth it


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> Carla- do you know what your other cycles are like? are you regular?
> 
> Lacey- im sorry you feel so bad but its all worth it

it will be worth it if I get the BFP


----------



## pip squeek

jmandrews said:


> YAY Sammi! what are your good signs?

Iv been cramping quite a bit I thought it had stoped but it still there and lower bk pain too it more like a dull ache and had lots of cm which is very unusual for me at this point in my cycle it usually gone by now. 

That's it really hope it's a good sign I dint get this last cycle


----------



## skweek35

jmandrews said:


> Carla- do you know what your other cycles are like? are you regular?
> 
> Lacey- im sorry you feel so bad but its all worth it

Yup - dead on 33 days at the mo! bearing in mind that I have PCOS - I think my af has been really well behaved!!!


----------



## jmandrews

skweek35 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Carla- do you know what your other cycles are like? are you regular?
> 
> Lacey- im sorry you feel so bad but its all worth it
> 
> Yup - dead on 33 days at the mo! bearing in mind that I have PCOS - I think my af has been really well behaved!!!Click to expand...

oh wow so you are very regular. im all over the place with my cycles. ive been 31 days, 36 days, and even 42 days... but 42 days was when my wedding was so i was super stressed out. now im 32 days. its annoying i can't get it regular. i used to be 31 days ever month.

what is PCOS... sorry i didnt learn that abbreviation.


----------



## jmandrews

pip squeek said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> YAY Sammi! what are your good signs?
> 
> Iv been cramping quite a bit I thought it had stoped but it still there and lower bk pain too it more like a dull ache and had lots of cm which is very unusual for me at this point in my cycle it usually gone by now.
> 
> That's it really hope it's a good sign I dint get this last cycleClick to expand...

yeah i have felt that too. how long have you been feeling that way? yes i have a lot of CM too.yeah i hope its a good sign too


----------



## skweek35

jmandrews said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Carla- do you know what your other cycles are like? are you regular?
> 
> Lacey- im sorry you feel so bad but its all worth it
> 
> Yup - dead on 33 days at the mo! bearing in mind that I have PCOS - I think my af has been really well behaved!!!Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow so you are very regular. im all over the place with my cycles. ive been 31 days, 36 days, and even 42 days... but 42 days was when my wedding was so i was super stressed out. now im 32 days. its annoying i can't get it regular. i used to be 31 days ever month.
> 
> what is PCOS... sorry i didnt learn that abbreviation.Click to expand...

PCOS is polycycstic Ovarian Syndrome 

Before I had the mirena my cycles were anywhere between 21 and 49 days!!! 
So this is a really good improvement!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Oh ok i know what that is now.
oh wow that is a huge improvement!


----------



## jmandrews

ok im going to make some lunch and catch up on teen mom! haha :)


----------



## Zaney

butterworth said:


> something weired happened last night DF and I DTD and I layed there after he was done and then when i went to the bathroom to clean up I was spotting. Not alot just a little but that has never happened before I still have over a week before af shows and I don't normally spot before hand any ideas ladies?

u spotted on same dpo that i did.....about 8/9dpo....i have never never never never ever!!! spotted in my life......

so done alot of research and spoke 2 a dr......i can tell u that when pregnant blood rushes to the vagina area below and all round that down below as it supplies it to the embryo and it swells veins etc.....which can burst....well i assumed spotting would come from same place af does......wrong! dr said it can come from anywhere.....it can burst the veins and come from any of those as they pop cos of the pressure or from the cervix, also can come from the labia and that is where mine came from....so i was thinking the worst....only dr said possible pregnancy.....i said about worst case and she said it could be other things but unlikely.....ooooh and u will be pleased and they did ask if i had any stimulation or intercourse b4 the spotting as when implantation happens and the strong blood flow it is more sensitive ie...burst so u bleed :) so great chance it was implantation......

may i ask what urs was like and sorry its a long reply lol x


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ladies I need advice


----------



## Zaney

Pnutsprincess said:


> Ladies I need advice

whats up hun ??


----------



## Pnutsprincess

My OH has 2 boys with his ex-wife, right now he is paying for the oldest child support 412$ for the oldest and 395$ for his ex-wife, the 395 will keep continuing for the next 3yrs, The youngest he does not pay for because colorado could not justify that with him being a infant and was born in masschusette and is living there. She will probably take him to court to pay for the second child but honestly he dont have the money to pay for more, also he dont know this younger child of his, he has no money to go to mass and visit, he has seen this younger child 2hrs and did not form a bond with him because the mother kept taking the child out of his hands. With this being said My OH is thinking about signing his right over for the youngest and not paying child support, I dont agree with it, but we are barely making rent now and he has no bond, the child does not know him and if he wants a bond with the child he has to wait til the child is 4 or 5 to be able to fly where ever we are to visit. the child is only 6 months old. when he says he has kids, he dont even realize he says I have one son named Daniel, he neve rmentions tyler because he has nothing of him or a bond. I told him Id support him 100% no matter what


----------



## Zaney

well that amount he is paying as a parent id be happy with that....i only get £5 a week!!!!! from my girls father....wouldnt even call him that lol....but he and u seem to be doing all u can, and i dont understand all the rules about it all to be honest but its gotta be down to you both and u must tell him how u feel......is he paying the amount he feels is right or is that the price that child support says he has to pay??? cos to me that sounds alot....surely the money for the child not the ex??? if that makes sense i know she gets it to spend it on the child but 2 payments???


----------



## JBear85

Hmm that's a REALLY tough call.

One of my exes had a baby that he had never even met (his ex left when she was newly pregnant and moved away - didn't even tell him about the baby until she was about 8 months along). 
He signed away his rights at her request and had regretted it every day since. He has tried to fight and spent loads of money on legal fees but he can't regain any rights now that he has lost them, given the situation.

That being said, you both need to do whatever is best for you right? Are the boys brothers? If so, that might be weird if he visits one and not the other.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Zaney said:


> well that amount he is paying as a parent id be happy with that....i only get £5 a week!!!!! from my girls father....wouldnt even call him that lol....but he and u seem to be doing all u can, and i dont understand all the rules about it all to be honest but its gotta be down to you both and u must tell him how u feel......is he paying the amount he feels is right or is that the price that child support says he has to pay??? cos to me that sounds alot....surely the money for the child not the ex??? if that makes sense i know she gets it to spend it on the child but 2 payments???

The 395$ a month is for her they were married 8.5 yrs and thats her spouse support for the next 3 yrs so really for the 3 years just for her all together she will be getting 14,220$ after the 3yrs is up he dont have to pay her that anymore. His son get 412$ a month for child support, so for 1yr she get 4944 so when shes getting 807 for the next 3 years all together she will have a total of 29,052. But after the 3 yrs and he only has to pay 412 for his oldest she will only get 4,944 a yr. He is doing all he can, we gave her 1000$ aug 15th because we had to so she could come out to colorado from mass to get her stuff, but she blew it all, so now she has no money to come get her stuff. Really if she takes him to court he really wont have the money for the second child


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JBear85 said:


> Hmm that's a REALLY tough call.
> 
> One of my exes had a baby that he had never even met (his ex left when she was newly pregnant and moved away - didn't even tell him about the baby until she was about 8 months along).
> He signed away his rights at her request and had regretted it every day since. He has tried to fight and spent loads of money on legal fees but he can't regain any rights now that he has lost them, given the situation.
> 
> That being said, you both need to do whatever is best for you right? Are the boys brothers? If so, that might be weird if he visits one and not the other.

Yes they are brothers same mom and dad, but really like I said no bond she left him 5months pregnant, and before then she always had her mom go to the appointments with him never let him have the enjoyment of going with her, so sadly he feels the child is not his even though it is


----------



## Zaney

seems like its different to down here in uk...so not much help really am i lol....but what i can read from what ya said then Jbear is right...sorry was learning names and where ive been away i lost my notes and was remembering em all....is it jen?? sorry if not but anyway like she said bit odd seeing 1 and not the other x


----------



## jmandrews

I have a feeling she will take him to court. she will want the money for both of her children, but doesnt sound like she is being responsible with her money, so coudln't you use that against her?


----------



## JBear85

Zaney said:


> seems like its different to down here in uk...so not much help really am i lol....but what i can read from what ya said then Jbear is right...sorry was learning names and where ive been away i lost my notes and was remembering em all....is it jen?? sorry if not but anyway like she said bit odd seeing 1 and not the other x

Yep it's Jen :)


----------



## Zaney

glad i got it right means im getting all the names lol....and whos name is who haha...im never good with names.....


----------



## pip squeek

jmandrews said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> YAY Sammi! what are your good signs?
> 
> Iv been cramping quite a bit I thought it had stoped but it still there and lower bk pain too it more like a dull ache and had lots of cm which is very unusual for me at this point in my cycle it usually gone by now.
> 
> That's it really hope it's a good sign I dint get this last cycleClick to expand...
> 
> yeah i have felt that too. how long have you been feeling that way? yes i have a lot of CM too.yeah i hope its a good sign tooClick to expand...

Iv been feeling like that for a couple of days now i just feel different the cramps are strange if you know what I mean


----------



## jmandrews

haha... ill help you with my name :) im Janene


----------



## jmandrews

pip squeek said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> YAY Sammi! what are your good signs?
> 
> Iv been cramping quite a bit I thought it had stoped but it still there and lower bk pain too it more like a dull ache and had lots of cm which is very unusual for me at this point in my cycle it usually gone by now.
> 
> That's it really hope it's a good sign I dint get this last cycleClick to expand...
> 
> yeah i have felt that too. how long have you been feeling that way? yes i have a lot of CM too.yeah i hope its a good sign tooClick to expand...
> 
> Iv been feeling like that for a couple of days now i just feel different the cramps are strange if you know what I meanClick to expand...

Yea i agree :) i feel the same way! just weird that i am feeling it at 5dpo


----------



## jmandrews

and what is up with the red part of my ticker that says #9 twinges... haha what the heck is a twinge!


----------



## Zaney

thank you janene ill remember that hopefully lol...u have a j in ur nick name too :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Zaney said:


> seems like its different to down here in uk...so not much help really am i lol....but what i can read from what ya said then Jbear is right...sorry was learning names and where ive been away i lost my notes and was remembering em all....is it jen?? sorry if not but anyway like she said bit odd seeing 1 and not the other x

it maybe odd, but like i said he will not see the youngest until he is about 4 or 5 because he cant fly right now. I mean really he has to think of the children and his and my future and if we have kids it will be more money we dont have to support our own. He is paying what he has to for the oldest one which in colorado is 412 a month


----------



## jmandrews

haha yes! that the J is for Janene.... you are Zara right?


----------



## Zaney

jmandrews said:


> and what is up with the red part of my ticker that says #9 twinges... haha what the heck is a twinge!

tickle.....pull....tug....sharp twang as i say lmao.....like some kind of movement thats only way i can describe twinges....


----------



## Zaney

jmandrews said:


> haha yes! that the J is for Janene.... you are Zara right?

i am indeed lol.....the z helps :) x


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah I'm getting little twinges it's weird. 

Zara have you tested today?


----------



## Zaney

Pnutsprincess said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> seems like its different to down here in uk...so not much help really am i lol....but what i can read from what ya said then Jbear is right...sorry was learning names and where ive been away i lost my notes and was remembering em all....is it jen?? sorry if not but anyway like she said bit odd seeing 1 and not the other x
> 
> it maybe odd, but like i said he will not see the youngest until he is about 4 or 5 because he cant fly right now. I mean really he has to think of the children and his and my future and if we have kids it will be more money we dont have to support our own. He is paying what he has to for the oldest one which in colorado is 412 a monthClick to expand...

thats right i think he is supoprting the kids he has and so r u and u cant do much more....and like ya said u will have kids of ur own with him so its not fair to leave u short either......u should tell him how u feel if u havent already and its not like he aint seeing the child by choice he just cant cos of the age like ya said x


----------



## jmandrews

lol but what is a twinge i dont even know what that means!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Zaney said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> seems like its different to down here in uk...so not much help really am i lol....but what i can read from what ya said then Jbear is right...sorry was learning names and where ive been away i lost my notes and was remembering em all....is it jen?? sorry if not but anyway like she said bit odd seeing 1 and not the other x
> 
> it maybe odd, but like i said he will not see the youngest until he is about 4 or 5 because he cant fly right now. I mean really he has to think of the children and his and my future and if we have kids it will be more money we dont have to support our own. He is paying what he has to for the oldest one which in colorado is 412 a monthClick to expand...
> 
> thats right i think he is supoprting the kids he has and so r u and u cant do much more....and like ya said u will have kids of ur own with him so its not fair to leave u short either......u should tell him how u feel if u havent already and its not like he aint seeing the child by choice he just cant cos of the age like ya said xClick to expand...

I told him it may hurt him in the end if he dont pay for the second one and signs his rights away but he said well how will we survive? Im already a soldier that works 60+ hrs a week what else can I do?


----------



## pip squeek

Suppose it like a pulling/tugging sensation


----------



## Zaney

pip squeek said:


> Yeah I'm getting little twinges it's weird.
> 
> Zara have you tested today?

well right now i have nothing....diddly squat!!! no af my ticker s wrong.....had spotting 8dpo.....did 3 tests...1 was light pink, other was more of a evap and they were early tests and i did them about 5 days b4 af was due....did 1 yesterday and funny....it had like 3 lines!!! lmao...1 was the control...and near on the 10 mins the last of the dye ran across the test and went over the test line as it would and left a faint line behind but the dye stopped just b4 control line for some reason ....so could be a dud but omg i was laughing so hard cos i thought i have 1 of each a possible positive and a negative and now 3 lines....

and havent got enough for a test 2day :( so should be able to get a first response 2moro if af dont come b4 that x

how about u???


----------



## Zaney

Pnutsprincess said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> seems like its different to down here in uk...so not much help really am i lol....but what i can read from what ya said then Jbear is right...sorry was learning names and where ive been away i lost my notes and was remembering em all....is it jen?? sorry if not but anyway like she said bit odd seeing 1 and not the other x
> 
> it maybe odd, but like i said he will not see the youngest until he is about 4 or 5 because he cant fly right now. I mean really he has to think of the children and his and my future and if we have kids it will be more money we dont have to support our own. He is paying what he has to for the oldest one which in colorado is 412 a monthClick to expand...
> 
> thats right i think he is supoprting the kids he has and so r u and u cant do much more....and like ya said u will have kids of ur own with him so its not fair to leave u short either......u should tell him how u feel if u havent already and its not like he aint seeing the child by choice he just cant cos of the age like ya said xClick to expand...
> 
> I told him it may hurt him in the end if he dont pay for the second one and signs his rights away but he said well how will we survive? Im already a soldier that works 60+ hrs a week what else can I do?Click to expand...

can se what hes saying.....and maybe right now that is how it should be and maybe in the future he can fight to get the rights back x


----------



## purplelilly

jmandrews said:


> Jen Sorry you haven't gotten your BFP yet, but AF hasn't showed so that could be good. maybe your level are to weak to show a positive. if you aren't i hope Af would just show so you can get started on your next cycle :)
> 
> Tiff i would wait and test again in the morning. Morning pee is always the best! thats a good sign AF hasn't showed and she normally never late! good luck!
> 
> update about me:
> I still have no idea when or if i O'd. i thought for sure i would figure it out. but oh well i have been Bding enough just in case. haha i had crazy crazy :sex: dreams last night. Part of the reason i slept in because i didn't want to wake up yet! :rofl:

glad to hear you're having fun with it! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Janene you are quite the character LOL


----------



## purplelilly

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies.
> Well not good news on my side. Got home from work this afternoon to see that af had arrived!!
> I am fine with that as I had a melt down yesterday after finding out that a colleague is now 16 weeks preggos!!!
> 
> So back to CD1 for me!! and 17 days to OV.

Sorry honey for af and the melt down lord knows we've all done it (quite a few times for some:blush:) Onward to the next round & i hope the witch is gone fast for you!


----------



## JBear85

STILL no AF, no spotting.... but two BFNs since Sunday. I swear mother nature is just trying to eff up my camping trip this weekend, so she can point and laugh at me trying to change tampons in an outhouse. :growlmad: :haha:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JBear85 said:


> STILL no AF, no spotting.... but two BFNs since Sunday. I swear mother nature is just trying to eff up my camping trip this weekend, so she can point and laugh at me trying to change tampons in an outhouse. :growlmad: :haha:

It will be ok hun, if you dont get it this month there is always another time, just try to relax it will happen Jen=)


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> STILL no AF, no spotting.... but two BFNs since Sunday. I swear mother nature is just trying to eff up my camping trip this weekend, so she can point and laugh at me trying to change tampons in an outhouse. :growlmad: :haha:

hate that beoch!!:winkwink:


----------



## jmandrews

haha Lacey!
thanks i hope thats a good thing :)

sometimes i wish i could just hang out with you girls because i am the first of all my friends TTC so i have no one to talk to. my best friend has a baby but she was an oops baby so she hasnt experienced what its like to actually try.

i told my DH about my dreams! haha i think he likes it too much


----------



## JBear85

I just wish she would hit me and get it over with, I'm not even sad about the BFNs anymore - I just DO NOT want AF while on a 4-day camping trip... it's going to be hell :evil:


----------



## jmandrews

JBear85 said:


> STILL no AF, no spotting.... but two BFNs since Sunday. I swear mother nature is just trying to eff up my camping trip this weekend, so she can point and laugh at me trying to change tampons in an outhouse. :growlmad: :haha:

Jen you crack me up! i hope AF does not come! she needs to quit playing games


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess--- I think he's making one of those crazy hard life choices that is really looking out for the long run. If he gives up his rights it's not like the child no longer exists there is still a chance of a relationship down the line. BUT if he cannot support his other children, you, and himself then what will that 1 child find 15yrs from now? Ya know? Unfortunately lots of choices are heartbreaking and still the right ones. At least with the other child in the picture he'll still know where both those children are for future contact.


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> STILL no AF, no spotting.... but two BFNs since Sunday. I swear mother nature is just trying to eff up my camping trip this weekend, so she can point and laugh at me trying to change tampons in an outhouse. :growlmad: :haha:
> 
> Jen you crack me up! i hope AF does not come! she needs to quit playing gamesClick to expand...

No shit eh?! Haha I'm getting angry just on principle - I don't even care that I have to keep TTC, just let me enjoy my long weekend!! :rofl:


----------



## jmandrews

purplelilly said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Jen Sorry you haven't gotten your BFP yet, but AF hasn't showed so that could be good. maybe your level are to weak to show a positive. if you aren't i hope Af would just show so you can get started on your next cycle :)
> 
> Tiff i would wait and test again in the morning. Morning pee is always the best! thats a good sign AF hasn't showed and she normally never late! good luck!
> 
> update about me:
> I still have no idea when or if i O'd. i thought for sure i would figure it out. but oh well i have been Bding enough just in case. haha i had crazy crazy :sex: dreams last night. Part of the reason i slept in because i didn't want to wake up yet! :rofl:
> 
> glad to hear you're having fun with it! :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

OH YES having fun indeed! the DH likes my dreams! i think it gets him more excited! its my way of getting him to BD sometimes so that he won't turn me down when it matters! hahahhaha


----------



## jmandrews

JBear85 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> STILL no AF, no spotting.... but two BFNs since Sunday. I swear mother nature is just trying to eff up my camping trip this weekend, so she can point and laugh at me trying to change tampons in an outhouse. :growlmad: :haha:
> 
> Jen you crack me up! i hope AF does not come! she needs to quit playing gamesClick to expand...
> 
> No shit eh?! Haha I'm getting angry just on principle - I don't even care that I have to keep TTC, just let me enjoy my long weekend!! :rofl:Click to expand...

I KNOW! I WANT TO SLAP THAT :witch: right off her broom! ugh! it would feel really good to punch something! i would relieve any stress that has built up:haha:


----------



## Zaney

well just had to run 2 the toilet had some cramping.....tight pains............now aint that nice :witch: came to see me.....

talk about full force! pain wise that is....come out of nowhere and just told hubby....i see his face drop :( but i said sorry 2 him lol....but he said his face dropped cos he knows af is not nice in any case.....and im disapointed but at same time im not least i have clarification....and got drs for smear after af goes and find out about the spotting etc....and hubby to be sperm counted hehehehe x


----------



## jmandrews

aw sorry Zara... hoping you all the best during your next cycle! :dust:


----------



## JBear85

aww Zara... well at least now you know right?! What's with our lucky month turning into our unlucky month?! :(


----------



## Zaney

thanx hun.....im still quite happy and content to be honest lol....even tho i was hoping i wasnt expecting anything different so better change my ticker lol


----------



## Zaney

JBear85 said:


> aww Zara... well at least now you know right?! What's with our lucky month turning into our unlucky month?! :(

i know....it will come lol....but funny cos my last af was on the 31st too so my months r still not so regular x


----------



## jmandrews

yeah this month tricked us all! i dont think im going to get a BFP either, but im ok with that. im just ready to start over already lol so i can talk to my doctor and start temping and charting


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi ladies-- Sorry I have been too lazy tbh to go back and read everything. I am done thinking about all this crap because it's irritating me. If my period doesn't come then I guess I will just wait it out. I don't wanna see another BFN even though I heard the blue dye tests can me inaccurate...is this true?


----------



## jmandrews

Jemma0717 said:


> Hi ladies-- Sorry I have been too lazy tbh to go back and read everything. I am done thinking about all this crap because it's irritating me. If my period doesn't come then I guess I will just wait it out. I don't wanna see another BFN even though I heard the blue dye tests can me inaccurate...is this true?

i would wait a day or two and test again... yes blue dye is not very good use the pink ones :)


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Hi ladies-- Sorry I have been too lazy tbh to go back and read everything. I am done thinking about all this crap because it's irritating me. If my period doesn't come then I guess I will just wait it out. I don't wanna see another BFN even though I heard the blue dye tests can me inaccurate...is this true?

Hmmm not sure, but I hope they're innaccurate! I want you to get your BFP! 

I'm in the same boat as you, only I've had 2 BFNs since Sunday... not more testing for me, unless AF takes a super long hiatus :haha:


----------



## jmandrews

can there be a "like" button on here like facebook cuz if there was id "like" your comment Jen :)


----------



## JBear85

Thanks! I wish there was a "like" button... I'm a like-aholic hahaha


----------



## jmandrews

haha i know me too!


----------



## Zaney

jmandrews said:


> can there be a "like" button on here like facebook cuz if there was id "like" your comment Jen :)

i always use the thanx button sometimes if i like something x


----------



## jmandrews

I am curious.... how many of your parents, friend, or family in general know you are TTC?


----------



## Jemma0717

Hey Jen look what I just posted in the BFP announcements (NO i did not get a bfp lol) ...you might want to follow that thread as well since we are in the same boat right now!


----------



## Jemma0717

jmandrews said:


> I am curious.... how many of your parents, friend, or family in general know you are TTC?

Just my mom and sister!


----------



## jmandrews

Zaney said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> can there be a "like" button on here like facebook cuz if there was id "like" your comment Jen :)
> 
> i always use the thanx button sometimes if i like something xClick to expand...

good idea Zara! im going to go ahead and start doing that


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Hi ladies-- Sorry I have been too lazy tbh to go back and read everything. I am done thinking about all this crap because it's irritating me. If my period doesn't come then I guess I will just wait it out. I don't wanna see another BFN even though I heard the blue dye tests can me inaccurate...is this true?

i have heard bad things about them including false negatives.....and couple of months ago when i was 10 days late for af i used em i got 2 faint lines...chemical i dont know but i was told the blue dye always stains so it sometimes always sticks on the test line


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Hey Jen look what I just posted in the BFP announcements (NO i did not get a bfp lol) ...you might want to follow that thread as well since we are in the same boat right now!

Where's that? Can you send me a link?


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> I am curious.... how many of your parents, friend, or family in general know you are TTC?

Just my best friend, another 2 close girlfriends, and a few of mine and DB's mutual friends.


----------



## jmandrews

Jemma0717 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> I am curious.... how many of your parents, friend, or family in general know you are TTC?
> 
> Just my mom and sister!Click to expand...

aw i bet they are excited.

My twin sister and a few friends know i am, but i have not told my parents or my in laws yet. i worry that they would bug me all the time asking me if i was PG yet and that would stress me out


----------



## pip squeek

jmandrews said:


> I am curious.... how many of your parents, friend, or family in general know you are TTC?

We ain't told anyone yet just keeping it to ourselvs


----------



## Zaney

jmandrews said:


> I am curious.... how many of your parents, friend, or family in general know you are TTC?

2 close friends and 1 is also ttc....my mum and sister know im sort of trying but not preventing lol....and 1 cousin knows and all of u here and thats it lol x


----------



## Jemma0717

Here Jen

https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/721878-ladies-bfps-please-give-me-some-hope.html


----------



## pip squeek

Sorry if I don't respond to some of your posts my phone won't open all the pages stupid phone


----------



## jmandrews

pip squeek said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> I am curious.... how many of your parents, friend, or family in general know you are TTC?
> 
> We ain't told anyone yet just keeping it to ourselvsClick to expand...

aw well that is exciting! it will be a great surprise when you do get your BFP


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> haha Lacey!
> thanks i hope thats a good thing :)
> 
> sometimes i wish i could just hang out with you girls because i am the first of all my friends TTC so i have no one to talk to. my best friend has a baby but she was an oops baby so she hasnt experienced what its like to actually try.
> 
> i told my DH about my dreams! haha i think he likes it too much



Yeah I know how you feel I feel the same way, I have awesome friends, but I wish we all could be closer because we all understand each other


----------



## jmandrews

Zaney said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> I am curious.... how many of your parents, friend, or family in general know you are TTC?
> 
> 2 close friends and 1 is also ttc....my mum and sister know im sort of trying but not preventing lol....and 1 cousin knows and all of u here and thats it lol xClick to expand...

sounds like you got a great support system going :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> I am curious.... how many of your parents, friend, or family in general know you are TTC?
> 
> We ain't told anyone yet just keeping it to ourselvsClick to expand...
> 
> aw well that is exciting! it will be a great surprise when you do get your BFPClick to expand...

well I posted how I have been feleing today on FB and 4 of my friends said you are deff pregnant. So Im asuming everyone knows I am trying now LOL


----------



## jmandrews

Pnutsprincess said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> haha Lacey!
> thanks i hope thats a good thing :)
> 
> sometimes i wish i could just hang out with you girls because i am the first of all my friends TTC so i have no one to talk to. my best friend has a baby but she was an oops baby so she hasnt experienced what its like to actually try.
> 
> i told my DH about my dreams! haha i think he likes it too much
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know how you feel I feel the same way, I have awesome friends, but I wish we all could be closer because we all understand each otherClick to expand...

yeah i know! so far i haven't seen anyone on here from Indiana... at least they don't have it displayed! most of you ladies are not from the US... i love that no matter where we are from we can all relate to each other


----------



## jmandrews

Pnutsprincess said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> I am curious.... how many of your parents, friend, or family in general know you are TTC?
> 
> We ain't told anyone yet just keeping it to ourselvsClick to expand...
> 
> aw well that is exciting! it will be a great surprise when you do get your BFPClick to expand...
> 
> well I posted how I have been feleing today on FB and 4 of my friends said you are deff pregnant. So Im asuming everyone knows I am trying now LOLClick to expand...

haha then that means the whole world knows! lmao facebook is full of gossip... i dont care that people know im trying i just really dont want my parents to know because i want it to be a surprise when i am


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> haha Lacey!
> thanks i hope thats a good thing :)
> 
> sometimes i wish i could just hang out with you girls because i am the first of all my friends TTC so i have no one to talk to. my best friend has a baby but she was an oops baby so she hasnt experienced what its like to actually try.
> 
> i told my DH about my dreams! haha i think he likes it too much
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know how you feel I feel the same way, I have awesome friends, but I wish we all could be closer because we all understand each otherClick to expand...
> 
> yeah i know! so far i haven't seen anyone on here from Indiana... at least they don't have it displayed! most of you ladies are not from the US... i love that no matter where we are from we can all relate to each otherClick to expand...

Yeah I am in Colorado and I know one person is from NY so we are all spaced out here, but yeah most of them are from UK. Maybe someday I will have the money to visit the UK and see most of you nice ladies


----------



## Jemma0717

*BTW ladies...DO NOT MENTION TTC ON FB. And if I get a BFP, DO NOT mention that either. NO ONE knows!!!*


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> I am curious.... how many of your parents, friend, or family in general know you are TTC?
> 
> We ain't told anyone yet just keeping it to ourselvsClick to expand...
> 
> aw well that is exciting! it will be a great surprise when you do get your BFPClick to expand...
> 
> well I posted how I have been feleing today on FB and 4 of my friends said you are deff pregnant. So Im asuming everyone knows I am trying now LOLClick to expand...
> 
> haha then that means the whole world knows! lmao facebook is full of gossip... i dont care that people know im trying i just really dont want my parents to know because i want it to be a surprise when i amClick to expand...


I dont care they can gossip all they want


----------



## jmandrews

yes i like that idea lacey!!!! ive been to colorado springs! i love that place! someday my DH and i hope to move to colorado. :)


----------



## Zaney

jmandrews said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> I am curious.... how many of your parents, friend, or family in general know you are TTC?
> 
> 2 close friends and 1 is also ttc....my mum and sister know im sort of trying but not preventing lol....and 1 cousin knows and all of u here and thats it lol xClick to expand...
> 
> sounds like you got a great support system going :)Click to expand...

well its not really spoken about or mentioned its just if it happens it happens but my hubbys dad said last week to try not 2 try so hard....he said with ian my hubby it took us 7 years of ttc....they tried and thought about it on a monthly basis they stopped gave up and that month they conceived lol


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> *BTW ladies...DO NOT MENTION TTC ON FB. And if I get a BFP, DO NOT mention that either. NO ONE knows!!!*

Same here!! I don't need the pressure of all of it until I get my BFP and am damn good and ready to talk about it with my facebook friends!! I plan on talking about it only on here until I'm AT LEAST 12 weeks after my BFP...


----------



## Jemma0717

Jen I posted here too:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ou-help-please-give-me-hope.html#post12569386

I don't think we are supposed to post in more than 1 spot but I want a damn answer!


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> *BTW ladies...DO NOT MENTION TTC ON FB. And if I get a BFP, DO NOT mention that either. NO ONE knows!!!*
> 
> Same here!! I don't need the pressure of all of it until I get my BFP and am damn good and ready to talk about it with my facebook friends!! I plan on talking about it only on here until I'm AT LEAST 12 weeks after my BFP...Click to expand...

Same! 12 weeks!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Jemma0717 said:


> *BTW ladies...DO NOT MENTION TTC ON FB. And if I get a BFP, DO NOT mention that either. NO ONE knows!!!*

I wouldnt do that to you=)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> yes i like that idea lacey!!!! ive been to colorado springs! i love that place! someday my DH and i hope to move to colorado. :)

well anytime your out here let me know we have atleast another 2 yrs here


----------



## Jemma0717

Pnutsprincess said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> *BTW ladies...DO NOT MENTION TTC ON FB. And if I get a BFP, DO NOT mention that either. NO ONE knows!!!*
> 
> I wouldnt do that to you=)Click to expand...

I know :hugs: just sayin! Im friends with a lot of BnB ppl on FB!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well it is good to wait 12 weeks huh? I might be way too excited to wait


----------



## Jemma0717

Pnutsprincess said:


> well it is good to wait 12 weeks huh? I might be way too excited to wait

I only do this because I learned the hard way. I mentioned it right away because I was sooo excited then I had a m/c right after I announced it. It was SOOOOO hard to be like...oh....jk.... :cry:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

where has Ana been?


----------



## jmandrews

aw Tiff you are a great example of why not to announce right away. 

Lacey- of course ill let you know... not sure when it will be because my DH and I are just trying to save $$ at the moment so we can have our little bundle of joy :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> aw Tiff you are a great example of why not to announce right away.
> 
> Lacey- of course ill let you know... not sure when it will be because my DH and I are just trying to save $$ at the moment so we can have our little bundle of joy :)

sounds good. well atleast i can share with you guys I suppose I will be ok


----------



## Zaney

well changed my ticker now from 28 to 31 days as its been 31 the last 2 cycles.....still dunno about my LP so left it at 14days...dunno if i should change it but ill keep it the same as its half way lol....but luckily i know when i ov x


----------



## jmandrews

Why the heck am i having AF style cramps! grr im only 5 dpo... blah its making me feel like crap


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> Why the heck am i having AF style cramps! grr im only 5 dpo... blah its making me feel like crap

Might not be AF


----------



## jmandrews

i really hope its not :neutral:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> i really hope its not :neutral:

Just stay calm janane


----------



## jmandrews

alright i am going to go get some stuff done.... it was great chatting with you ladies! ill be back later! :dust:


----------



## Zaney

maybe my prediction will be right lmao 

Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of October from a cycle that begins in September

so my next af wont be on 31st as there will be no 31st ....so unless its early then it wont be 31 days so well maybe prediction is wrong too haha


----------



## Jemma0717

The thread I posted in the pregnancy column didn't give me any hope at all....I didn't see an answer I wanted to see lol shit! Well, AF better come quick and IM PISSED at AF! Now my cycle is going to be all screwed up!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

so his wife started another fight with me, god i cant stand her.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

i mean EX-WIFE


----------



## Jemma0717

So I just learned that after a missed period and milky discharge is an early sign of pregnancy...it's called "leukorrhea". 

I found this:

Discharge during the initial stages of pregnancy is one of the earliest symptoms of pregnancy. It is triggered by certain hormonal changes the pregnant body undergoes. Discharge can be categorized typically by clear/whitish mucous based discharge that doctors call &#8220;Leukorrhea&#8221;. This type of vaginal discharge is mild smelling and does not cause any irritation. This is totally normal in pregnancy. It is due to an increase in the amount of estrogen in your body and the amount of blood going to a woman&#8217;s vagina. These changes might also cause &#8220;spotting&#8221;. On an interesting note, it will also be normal if you have a baby girl and she has some white discharge. This is due to being exposed to all of Mom&#8217;s estrogen while she was pregnant.


----------



## Jemma0717

And for my "sore clitoris" I found this:

Your vagina, clitoris, and labia may actually become swollen and sore as well as increase in sensitivity due to extra blood flow to the areas. Some people like the swelling and increased sensitivity because it enhances their sensations during sex and improves their experience, but others find these sensations to be too intense or even terribly painful.


----------



## Zaney

well ive had both of them u have mentioned the last 2 weeks since ov tiff.....been swollen and the spotting....and sore labia which is where the blood come from 1 of the veins.....and now i have af .........oh and i always have white discharge around the cervix so i think im looking for opposite next time lol


----------



## Jemma0717

Well I have had absolutely no blood at all


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> So I just learned that after a missed period and milky discharge is an early sign of pregnancy...it's called "leukorrhea".
> 
> I found this:
> 
> Discharge during the initial stages of pregnancy is one of the earliest symptoms of pregnancy. It is triggered by certain hormonal changes the pregnant body undergoes. Discharge can be categorized typically by clear/whitish mucous based discharge that doctors call Leukorrhea. This type of vaginal discharge is mild smelling and does not cause any irritation. This is totally normal in pregnancy. It is due to an increase in the amount of estrogen in your body and the amount of blood going to a womans vagina. These changes might also cause spotting. On an interesting note, it will also be normal if you have a baby girl and she has some white discharge. This is due to being exposed to all of Moms estrogen while she was pregnant.

And you have that?

I have a lot of it too, but mine is yellowish, not white and milky


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Well I have had absolutely no blood at all

as far as i know i didnt spot with any of my 3 girls.....so i think alot more people dont from what ive heard anyway


----------



## Jemma0717

mines pretty milky and sometimes i will see a tint of color and am wondering if it's like a tad bit of blood mixed in or something?


----------



## jmandrews

I'm back!


----------



## pip squeek

Hah what wrong with me I feel like Im in such a bad mood and I don't know why poor dh. 

Sorry i keep disappearing my phone is going funny


----------



## jmandrews

well i have no motivation to do anything so my DH will probably be mad at me when he gets home... but oh well


----------



## Jemma0717

jmandrews said:


> well i have no motivation to do anything so my DH will probably be mad at me when he gets home... but oh well

I don't either. I'm actually pissed off. I got the BFN this AM and I just want to get AF honestly.....just so I stop wondering.


----------



## jmandrews

aw Tiff dont say that


----------



## butterworth

Zaney said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> something weired happened last night DF and I DTD and I layed there after he was done and then when i went to the bathroom to clean up I was spotting. Not alot just a little but that has never happened before I still have over a week before af shows and I don't normally spot before hand any ideas ladies?
> 
> u spotted on same dpo that i did.....about 8/9dpo....i have never never never never ever!!! spotted in my life......
> 
> so done alot of research and spoke 2 a dr......i can tell u that when pregnant blood rushes to the vagina area below and all round that down below as it supplies it to the embryo and it swells veins etc.....which can burst....well i assumed spotting would come from same place af does......wrong! dr said it can come from anywhere.....it can burst the veins and come from any of those as they pop cos of the pressure or from the cervix, also can come from the labia and that is where mine came from....so i was thinking the worst....only dr said possible pregnancy.....i said about worst case and she said it could be other things but unlikely.....ooooh and u will be pleased and they did ask if i had any stimulation or intercourse b4 the spotting as when implantation happens and the strong blood flow it is more sensitive ie...burst so u bleed :) so great chance it was implantation......
> 
> may i ask what urs was like and sorry its a long reply lol xClick to expand...

I'm not sure where I spotted from it was just on the toilet paper sorry tmi but it was like a light pink and a few wipes it was gone well a little more then a few wipes but I put a pantie liner on just incase but nothing this morning I thought maybe the cervix cuz it felt like he was hiting it a few times but it didn't really hurt or give me sharp pains like it does around ov time its just weird I've never spotted after sex and never before a period


----------



## Zaney

i am just thinking about going to bed soon and gonna snuggle up feel sorry for myself lol...jk im good.....just gonna try have happy dreams


----------



## Jemma0717

Me too Zara even though I have homework and it's too early lol. I just want the days to pass so I can figure out WTF is going on with me! People keep telling me to ignore it but easier said than done!


----------



## Zaney

butterworth said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> something weired happened last night DF and I DTD and I layed there after he was done and then when i went to the bathroom to clean up I was spotting. Not alot just a little but that has never happened before I still have over a week before af shows and I don't normally spot before hand any ideas ladies?
> 
> u spotted on same dpo that i did.....about 8/9dpo....i have never never never never ever!!! spotted in my life......
> 
> so done alot of research and spoke 2 a dr......i can tell u that when pregnant blood rushes to the vagina area below and all round that down below as it supplies it to the embryo and it swells veins etc.....which can burst....well i assumed spotting would come from same place af does......wrong! dr said it can come from anywhere.....it can burst the veins and come from any of those as they pop cos of the pressure or from the cervix, also can come from the labia and that is where mine came from....so i was thinking the worst....only dr said possible pregnancy.....i said about worst case and she said it could be other things but unlikely.....ooooh and u will be pleased and they did ask if i had any stimulation or intercourse b4 the spotting as when implantation happens and the strong blood flow it is more sensitive ie...burst so u bleed :) so great chance it was implantation......
> 
> may i ask what urs was like and sorry its a long reply lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure where I spotted from it was just on the toilet paper sorry tmi but it was like a light pink and a few wipes it was gone well a little more then a few wipes but I put a pantie liner on just incase but nothing this morning I thought maybe the cervix cuz it felt like he was hiting it a few times but it didn't really hurt or give me sharp pains like it does around ov time its just weird I've never spotted after sex and never before a periodClick to expand...

im hoping its good news for u and something positive :) x


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Me too Zara even though I have homework and it's too early lol. I just want the days to pass so I can figure out WTF is going on with me! People keep telling me to ignore it but easier said than done!

i know its hard but think its cos of the right reasons.....:happydance: pregnancy!!!! maybe try a first response 2moro if ya can x


----------



## Zaney

right well im gonna hit the pillow and will try get back on 2moro and hope to see some BFPs!!! all enjoy the rest of ya day and night..............night xxx


----------



## jmandrews

Good night Zara! talk to you tmorrow!


----------



## jmandrews

did everyone go to bed?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

No im here, just not feeling the greatest


----------



## butterworth

night Zara


----------



## Zaney

hope those that r ill or feel crappy feel better by morning :) chins up and all xox


----------



## Pnutsprincess

what is everyone up too?


----------



## Jemma0717

Just sitting here pissed off!


----------



## butterworth

Pnutsprincess said:


> No im here, just not feeling the greatest

whats going on getting sick?


----------



## butterworth

I'm just relaxing and eating a bag of chips


----------



## jmandrews

Hey Lacey! i am just hanging out watching TV waiting for my DH to get home from work :) how bout you?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

butterworth said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> No im here, just not feeling the greatest
> 
> whats going on getting sick?Click to expand...

well I have been nauseas and dizzy on and off for the past 2 days


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> Just sitting here pissed off!

don't be pissed tiff still no af right? no af could still be a good sign fx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> Hey Lacey! i am just hanging out watching TV waiting for my DH to get home from work :) how bout you?

just relaxing in bed watching tv. lol been a lazy bum


----------



## butterworth

Pnutsprincess said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> No im here, just not feeling the greatest
> 
> whats going on getting sick?Click to expand...
> 
> well I have been nauseas and dizzy on and off for the past 2 daysClick to expand...

me to just not the dizzy part but a headach and supper crampy almost a gasy crampy feeling but no gas if that makes sence


----------



## jmandrews

Lacey sounds like we have been doing the same thing


----------



## Pnutsprincess

butterworth said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> No im here, just not feeling the greatest
> 
> whats going on getting sick?Click to expand...
> 
> well I have been nauseas and dizzy on and off for the past 2 daysClick to expand...
> 
> me to just not the dizzy part but a headach and supper crampy almost a gasy crampy feeling but no gas if that makes senceClick to expand...

yeah I have backache as well and headaches on and off


----------



## butterworth

Pnutsprincess said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> No im here, just not feeling the greatest
> 
> whats going on getting sick?Click to expand...
> 
> well I have been nauseas and dizzy on and off for the past 2 daysClick to expand...
> 
> me to just not the dizzy part but a headach and supper crampy almost a gasy crampy feeling but no gas if that makes senceClick to expand...
> 
> yeah I have backache as well and headaches on and offClick to expand...

and I'm supper tired went to bed at 9:30pm last night and bedtime for me is 11:30pm normally


----------



## JBear85

Hey ladies I'm here too, just settling in for another 3 hours of work! 

Still no AF for me either


----------



## jmandrews

that is a good sign Jen!


----------



## JBear85

I don't think so though :( I've been feeling really crampy all day, to the point where every time I pee I'm expecting to see AF.

Plus I've had 2 BFNs in the past 4 days


----------



## jmandrews

:hug: well chin up! i hope something happens soon for you


----------



## JBear85

Thanks! I'm not too stressed, I'm sure I'll get my BFP when the time is right! 

I just hate being in limbo!!


----------



## jmandrews

Hey guys I gotta go. DH just got home and said my father-in-law is going to the hospital because he has vein clots in his lungs. He has been experiencing pain for about a week and they just figured out why. Please pray for him. I'll be in touch later.


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> Hey guys I gotta go. DH just got home and said my father-in-law is going to the hospital because he has vein clots in his lungs. He has been experiencing pain for about a week and they just figured out why. Please pray for him. I'll be in touch later.

Oh my gosh Janene, you're FIL is in my thoughts and prayers for sure, as well as you and your family. I hope everything turns out okay!! :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> Hey guys I gotta go. DH just got home and said my father-in-law is going to the hospital because he has vein clots in his lungs. He has been experiencing pain for about a week and they just figured out why. Please pray for him. I'll be in touch later.

aww janane I am so sorry. I will pray for your family


----------



## skweek35

purplelilly said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> Well not good news on my side. Got home from work this afternoon to see that af had arrived!!
> I am fine with that as I had a melt down yesterday after finding out that a colleague is now 16 weeks preggos!!!
> 
> So back to CD1 for me!! and 17 days to OV.
> 
> Sorry honey for af and the melt down lord knows we've all done it (quite a few times for some:blush:) Onward to the next round & i hope the witch is gone fast for you!Click to expand...

Thanks!! well if todays flow is anything to go by, I should be finished in about 5 minutes - this is such a light flow!!! I have never had such a light period!! I have got an appointment to see my doctor next friday - that was the earliest they could fit me in - unless I phone up in the morning - But I have to be back at work tomorrow!! There is a part of me that is tempted to call them in the morning. But then there is a chance I will not get to see my doctor but another practice doc. 
I will decide in the morning.


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> Well not good news on my side. Got home from work this afternoon to see that af had arrived!!
> I am fine with that as I had a melt down yesterday after finding out that a colleague is now 16 weeks preggos!!!
> 
> So back to CD1 for me!! and 17 days to OV.
> 
> Sorry honey for af and the melt down lord knows we've all done it (quite a few times for some:blush:) Onward to the next round & i hope the witch is gone fast for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! well if todays flow is anything to go by, I should be finished in about 5 minutes - this is such a light flow!!! I have never had such a light period!! I have got an appointment to see my doctor next friday - that was the earliest they could fit me in - unless I phone up in the morning - But I have to be back at work tomorrow!! There is a part of me that is tempted to call them in the morning. But then there is a chance I will not get to see my doctor but another practice doc.
> I will decide in the morning.Click to expand...

well that doesn't sound like af if its done already and it just started today


----------



## skweek35

Its just really light. Cramping more now. Will wait and see what its like over night and tomorrow. I wont have time to see a doc tomorrow as its 1st day back and at another school for training., But if all not well will see doc on friday. 

I'm off to bed now. 
Sleep well everyone! 
chat again tomorrow night


----------



## butterworth

night Carla


----------



## Jemma0717

Well I just did an FRER and negative. Ok so now just waiting for AF to arrive! I might try again in the morning with FMU but I doubt it will change. Bummer!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Jemma0717 said:


> Well I just did an FRER and negative. Ok so now just waiting for AF to arrive! I might try again in the morning with FMU but I doubt it will change. Bummer!

Im sorry hun


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Well I just did an FRER and negative. Ok so now just waiting for AF to arrive! I might try again in the morning with FMU but I doubt it will change. Bummer!

It's so weird that we're going through pretty much exactly the same thing right now!! 

It totally sucks, I know :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Ugh I am having the worst cramps...


----------



## jmandrews

And I feel sick to my stomach


----------



## JBear85

Well still no AF. I just brushed my teeth and my gums bled like crazy though, which NEVER happens. Apparently I'm falling apart at the seams ...at least I'm bleeding from somewhere I guess :haha:

Hope you're feeling better, Janene! :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

Jen I seriously think you're pregnant! No joke!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Jen I seriously think you're pregnant! No joke!

Really? What makes you say that? I really thought I was, but the 2 BFNs have killed that feeling.

How are you feeling? Any more symptoms?


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Jen I seriously think you're pregnant! No joke!
> 
> Really? What makes you say that? I really thought I was, but the 2 BFNs have killed that feeling.
> 
> How are you feeling? Any more symptoms?Click to expand...

Honestly, I think we both are and maybe HCG just really isn't high enough yet??? And what made me think that...bleeding gums is a KEY sign!!! I don't have anymore symptoms besides NO AF!


----------



## JBear85

For serious?! Hmmm well frig!! I just wanna know either way at this point... That would be amazing though if we both for our BFPs (especially after this wait!)

Hahaha I just told DB what you said about the bleeding gums being a key sign, and he's like "of what? Gingivitis?!" :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> For serious?! Hmmm well frig!! I just wanna know either way at this point... That would be amazing though if we both for our BFPs (especially after this wait!)
> 
> Hahaha I just told DB what you said about the bleeding gums being a key sign, and he's like "of what? Gingivitis?!" :haha:

hahaha :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: too funny!

Yes, that would be awesome! I just wanna friggin know!


----------



## JBear85

I know... If I don't wake up to AF tomorrow morning I'm going to lose my mind :shock:


----------



## Jemma0717

me too!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Haha Jen and tiff u are cracking me up right now. I think ur going to get ur BfPs too! Just wait a couple more days. :) 
I'm still having cramping and it's making me feel sick. I'm only on cd21. So it's not AF


----------



## Jemma0717

I've had weird cramping too and it wasn't AF cramps...implantation and such? Baby comin down the fallopian tube? who knows!


----------



## jmandrews

I seriously hope that i's the reason!!! Eek that makes me excites! FXes!


----------



## jmandrews

Ok for some reason my phone won't type the letter d lol


----------



## JBear85

Haha we're so bitter huh? 

I hope you're feeling better soon, Janene...seems like we're a bunch of hurting ladies around here!!


----------



## jmandrews

Haha thanks Jen! Well if this i's how I get a BFP bring it on! I can take it :) I'm will to go through anything at this point


----------



## JBear85

Yeah I've definitely had cramping pretty much straight from Ov through until now... Not sure why, but I think it might be a good sign for you, Janene!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Well WTH is with the NO bfps today? That makes me mad~


----------



## JBear85

I know!! That's what I said earlier - somehow this month that everyone had such a good feeling about has resulted in no BFPs yet!! I don't get it! :growlmad:


----------



## jmandrews

That makes me hopeful :hug: 
I only experience this feeling right when AF shows up never ever before.
I am having cramps in my uterus area not on the sides really.


----------



## jmandrews

I am not sure why none of u have gotten BFPs it doesn't make sense, but I still have faith u will!


----------



## JBear85

Well ladies, I'm beat. I'm going to hit the hay... I'll talk to you all tomorrow though, and keep you posted on the AF situation!

Goodnight, sweet dreams, and loads of :dust: !!


----------



## hakunamatata

BFN yesterday. DH got sick this month so I doubt we have a chance but there's always next month.

FX for everyone.

:dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodnight, I am going to bed as well!


----------



## hakunamatata

Good night.


----------



## jmandrews

Me too!!! Good night! Sweet dreams! :dust:


----------



## pip squeek

I just don't get it tiff and Jen where are you bfp's


----------



## pip squeek

Good morning girls how are you?

Sorry for disappearing last night ds did not want to go to sleep bless him be is usually so good think we have another tooth coming


----------



## pip squeek

Is anyone around this morning


----------



## Zaney

im here ish.......just about 2 read the posts i missed lol


----------



## Zaney

promising signs going on....come on those bfps!!!

think i slept badly ....my back is stiff and bloody hurts....and af aint helping either


----------



## pip squeek

Oh hi Zara how are you?


----------



## Zaney

im not too bad hun apart from what i just posted lol....hows u? x


----------



## pip squeek

Oh no I hate it when that happens i always get a dodgy neck. Hate af too lol


----------



## pip squeek

I know you beat me too it lol Yeah I'm good thanks. Just wish I could get this tww over with


----------



## Zaney

the good ole 2ww lol.....so whats ur goings on in the 2ww so far?


----------



## pip squeek

Well I'm not sure really about 7-8 dpo I have had cramping and lots of cm I'm trying not to look in to it too much as it always leads to a bfn so we shall see next week


----------



## Zaney

well hopefully its something good for you tho......

seems like my body always does the opposite or all the preg signs lol...so to be honest im losing faith in my own body


----------



## pip squeek

Oh I lost faith in mine a long time ago ha ha. We will get our bfp's soon


----------



## Pnutsprincess

morning ladies, I have not been able to sleep it is almost 5am here. I admitted to my OH I wante dto choke him because him and the dogs were snoring away, like WTF Im tired and want to sleep, but Heartburn had to freakin come my wsy, I never get heartburn and it is killing me!


----------



## pip squeek

Morning you must be shattered. Heart burn is a good sign. I had terrible heart burn in my last pregnancy it's awfull


----------



## Pnutsprincess

pip squeek said:


> Morning you must be shattered. Heart burn is a good sign. I had terrible heart burn in my last pregnancy it's awfull

I am seriously crying because i want sleep and my body has so many things going on, heartburn, dizziness, sleeplessness, exhaustion, headaches, back ache, nauseas. like seriously why all of this at once???


----------



## Zaney

pip squeek said:


> Oh I lost faith in mine a long time ago ha ha. We will get our bfp's soon

well i had doubt in my body for a while but now i just give up on it.....sort of thinking im not gonna try this month....not cos of the fact of it will happen like i read etc or what people say lol......just been too long of a journey and got other things to think about.....so think im done for a while.....hubby is gonna get tested next week and me.....gotta have a smear find out about this spotting so gonna get my body in order first if i can


----------



## Zaney

Pnutsprincess said:


> morning ladies, I have not been able to sleep it is almost 5am here. I admitted to my OH I wante dto choke him because him and the dogs were snoring away, like WTF Im tired and want to sleep, but Heartburn had to freakin come my wsy, I never get heartburn and it is killing me!

good signs.....all good signs :)...if its for the right reasons then take it lol.....same about the heartburn....with my first i was drinking a giant bottle of gaviscon in couple of days...started off as a spoonful and then only way it would help if i drank the stuff haha


----------



## Pnutsprincess

its only 8dpo and I have no boobie pain


----------



## JBear85

Good morning all!

Remember when I said that if I didn't wake up to AF today I was going to lose my mind? 

...

:wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## Zaney

still nothing Jen lol???


----------



## Zaney

Pnutsprincess said:


> its only 8dpo and I have no boobie pain

i get boob pains from the day after ov till af lol....so if u normally have it and u aint now its a good thing....but even if u do get em and ya normally dont its a good thing .....maybe cos u have enough symptoms going on they let u off the boob pains hehehehehehe


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JBear85 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Remember when I said that if I didn't wake up to AF today I was going to lose my mind?
> 
> ...
> 
> :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:

Jen i say you make an appointment with your doctor and get a blood test done


----------



## JBear85

That's what DB is saying too... I can make an appointment, but my doctor is so busy that it will probably be a few weeks before I can get in anyway! 

I guess if nothing happens by this weekend I'll test aain then and see what happens


----------



## Pnutsprincess

id rather have boob pain then heart burn like gee i can tell if I get my BFP it is deff my OH kid lol


----------



## Zaney

Jen maybe test 2day if u can or have tests left??? sometimes they dont show till couple of days after missed af.....how late r u?? x


----------



## pip squeek

Some people do get symptoms that early hope there all good signs


----------



## Pnutsprincess

is it too early for me to test???


----------



## pip squeek

Jen I'd be testing today surly a bfp would show up now


----------



## Zaney

Pnutsprincess said:


> is it too early for me to test???

a first response is 6 days early so its possible but then if nothing comes up it just may mean not enough hcg yet....


----------



## pip squeek

Pnutsprincess said:


> is it too early for me to test???

I would prob wait a few more days


----------



## Zaney

ive also seen people that have had a test work from 9 days or 10 dpo and the lines r pretty dark so at 8dpo its possible


----------



## JBear85

I'm out of tests, bur I can pick some up tonight and test tomorrow... AF was due Tuesday


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ok i might try it because i have first response and clear blue. my tummy hurts so im starting to think im just sick


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah give it a go but don't be disappointed if it a bfn because you could still be pregnant


----------



## JBear85

I just tested yesterday though and got a BFN


----------



## Zaney

JBear85 said:


> I'm out of tests, bur I can pick some up tonight and test tomorrow... AF was due Tuesday

well if its not normal for u to be late it could be a good thing.....ive given up now....im not trying no more.....


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> I'm out of tests, bur I can pick some up tonight and test tomorrow... AF was due Tuesday

Oh ye I'd Defo be testing if i were you


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I got a BFN, so it was just too early


----------



## Pnutsprincess

MY OH is swearing up and down im pregnant but idk


----------



## Zaney

the do say the hubbys can actually sense it haha i didnt know that but read it last week and they can also get symptoms on ur behalf hehehehe and is there no line at all not even a faint 1


----------



## pip squeek

Don't be disappointed because it's still very early. All your symptoms are looking good tho Are you due to test k. The 7th same as me?


----------



## Jemma0717

Well I ALSO woke up to no AF and got another BFN with FMU.....WTF is going on . I am going crazy...seriously


----------



## Zaney

morning tiff......dont stress easier said than done i know lol negative right now dont mean a no!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

pip squeek said:


> Don't be disappointed because it's still very early. All your symptoms are looking good tho Are you due to test k. The 7th same as me?

yeah i am due when you are. i saw no faint line


----------



## Pnutsprincess

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/BFNtestat8dposept1st.jpg


----------



## Pnutsprincess

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/BFNtestat8dposept1stdeff.jpg


better look


----------



## Pnutsprincess

im going to go try to get some rest. im just not feeling well


----------



## Zaney

yeah get some rest sound like u need it :) x


----------



## JBear85

Gahhh Tiff, WTH is going on with us?!


----------



## pip squeek

Another bfn now I just don't get it can you not go to your doctors?


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies
getting ready for work. I've been really moody lately got mad at DF for no reason last night and I feel bad about it this morning


----------



## JBear85

Well I'm in Canada (aka the land of free healthcare), so if I call today I'll wait 2-3 weeks to see my doc...it's craziness here!!


----------



## Jemma0717

I dont have health insurance so yea I can go but theres a lot of paperwork and such I have to fill out. ill give myself till tuesday and if no af then ill go.


----------



## pip squeek

Gish it works so diff hear. We get it free. But if I ring my docs in the morning I will always get in on the same day


----------



## Zaney

same here if i call in morning its likely i get seen my dr that morning or later that day....if its not a major thing i can book for any day really


----------



## JBear85

You ladies are so lucky!! The doctors here are so busy, it's insane! Well I just had a SLIGHT pink tinge to my discharge... I bet AF will be here by end of day, tomorrow at the latest


----------



## Zaney

JBear85 said:


> You ladies are so lucky!! The doctors here are so busy, it's insane! Well I just had a SLIGHT pink tinge to my discharge... I bet AF will be here by end of day, tomorrow at the latest

well hope it aint af and is just a little of the last af blood :)


----------



## JBear85

I hope so too!! But I really do think I would have had a BFP yesterday if I were preggo.


----------



## Zaney

maybe but not necessarily u can still hope cos ya never know x


----------



## jmandrews

Good morning!!!
Jen & Tiff- I see AF is still playing games or ur hcg levels are still to low to show a +
I know that i's possible. My friend had to have a blood test to confirm she was pregnant.
I still hope u get BFPs this week!
Lacey- feel better! I wouldn't test yet. Just wait because what if you are sick and just have symptoms. I don't want u to have false hope.
And to everyone else in the 2WW or in the wait to O. I know u all are going just as crazy as I am! I'm trying not to think about it much, but it's really hard!


----------



## JBear85

Hey Janene!

How are you feeling today?

I think Tiff and I are both losing our minds hahaha... I know at this point I don't even really care if I do get AF, I just want to know what's going on so that I can get back on track for next cycle!!


----------



## Zaney

wise words :) i liked them :)


----------



## jmandrews

haha Jen! i bet! id feel the same way too.

I am good just woke up and fed the dogs.... i feel just about the same as i did yesterday. it not really painful but the cramping i feel is just like a dull pressure.. it is so weird. i just dont want to read too much into it and get my hopes up.


----------



## Zaney

im not trying this month cant say it enough....i need a break from it.....got so much going on and its stressing my body out


----------



## jmandrews

Zara i think thats a good idea. clear your head and relax and then try again later. who knows it may be the cure to all these BFNs... im hoping you all the best, but still here of course for a chat :hugs:


----------



## Zaney

well im not having a break so it will happen like alot say it is when it does happen lol cos i dont think that would work cos ya still wanting it......yeah i want it but right now i know it wont happen with the way im feeling....a year of trying is a long time....my hubby is getting tested next week so that might help with some insight but hoping hes all good down there lol.....if anything it will be low count as hes diabetic...and hoping it will be the cure.....not gonna stop trying for long but just dont feel i wanna try this month and body needs a rest......


----------



## jmandrews

yea they say most people get pregnant when the quit trying so hard. hope the doctors can help and give you some hope. a year is a very long time. I hope you relax and have fun this cycle for a change without the pressure of conceiving :) good luck Zara! 
:dust:


----------



## jmandrews

i just did the due date tester and it said if i do conceive this cycle i will be due May 20th!


----------



## Zaney

yeah will be nice but....ill BD when and when ever lmao....gonna get this house in order....maybe a bit of painting....moved in back in feb lol.....did so much but house was bad so needs a lot of work still so gonna make it more homely i think.....on cheap as chips and basically stuff i have already....thats my project to keep me busy :) and im still saying here to see u all get ur bfps lol....maybe mine but i aint leaving here at all x


----------



## jmandrews

Zaney said:


> yeah will be nice but....ill BD when and when ever lmao....gonna get this house in order....maybe a bit of painting....moved in back in feb lol.....did so much but house was bad so needs a lot of work still so gonna make it more homely i think.....on cheap as chips and basically stuff i have already....thats my project to keep me busy :) and im still saying here to see u all get ur bfps lol....maybe mine but i aint leaving here at all x

Good im glad!!! wouldn't want you to go!


----------



## Zaney

lol...think mine for this month was june 6th haha


----------



## Zaney

should be seeing a gyn after hubby tests etc....so will see what they say but till then....its just enjoying each other and girls i have which i do anyway lol but ya knwo what i mean haha


----------



## jmandrews

now its saying May 18th... lol so who knows.... i need to stop. im gettng way too far ahead of myself. I need to get a BFP first.
aww yea you have two little precious girls. i hope i have girls...so cute!


----------



## Zaney

i have 3 lol :) i aint gonna lie love em 2 bits but the 9 and 10 year old r so close but they r nearly 10 and 11 and omg....sometimes they r going on 18 hahaha but compared to some other children ive seen and met mine r like angels hahaand my youngest turned 3 last week and she sorts the older 2 out and puts them in their place lmao


----------



## jmandrews

Zaney said:


> i have 3 lol :) i aint gonna lie love em 2 bits but the 9 and 10 year old r so close but they r nearly 10 and 11 and omg....sometimes they r going on 18 hahaha but compared to some other children ive seen and met mine r like angels hahaand my youngest turned 3 last week and she sorts the older 2 out and puts them in their place lmao

OOPS! i mean three! :) aww wow three girls! you are going to have your hands full in their teenage years. how many children do you want? are you hoping for a boy next? haha kids crack me up when they act like adults. it sounds so funny.


----------



## Zaney

well i had the 3 girls in previous relationship...and met and married the 1 i been waiting for lol and he has no kids at all ...even tho he classes mine as his so ours and the father of my 3 dont bother....so evn tho we have kids ya know i want to give him 1....he really wants kids too even tho he keeps saying we have 3 but he would like 1 which is understandable just so he can feel that magic ua know....

but when i started af i told him and his shoulders dropped i see the disappointment in his face...i said to him i see it and he said no its a shame but we got time and there is another month and he said he was only upset for me for the fact of having af cos it cant be nice lol i always say sorry 2 him if af comes cos i feel its my fault ya know....he tells me not to be silly...but that is also why i need to stop for now...not gonna stop BD lmao but not gonna try x


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I still feel like crap, so I dont know what is going on with me. My OH called to check up on me and he is still swearing up and down im pregnant and he told me its too soon to test and stop being in denial


----------



## Zaney

lol bless ur hubby :) yes denial can be a bad thing.....few more days should do it hun x


----------



## jmandrews

aww i totally understand Zara! i would do the same. I would want one more between my hubby and i if i was you. my mom and dad were that way. both married before and had kids and then when they married each other they wanted one together... lol instead they had me and my twin sister! haha two for one


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> aww i totally understand Zara! i would do the same. I would want one more between my hubby and i if i was you. my mom and dad were that way. both married before and had kids and then when they married each other they wanted one together... lol instead they had me and my twin sister! haha two for one

aww thats nice hun


----------



## jmandrews

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I still feel like crap, so I dont know what is going on with me. My OH called to check up on me and he is still swearing up and down im pregnant and he told me its too soon to test and stop being in denial

if you can't wait go to the doctor and say you are feeling good, but you have been TTC... maybe they will test you right then and there :)


----------



## Zaney

jmandrews said:


> aww i totally understand Zara! i would do the same. I would want one more between my hubby and i if i was you. my mom and dad were that way. both married before and had kids and then when they married each other they wanted one together... lol instead they had me and my twin sister! haha two for one

sweet :) i know it will happen just will wait till its time


----------



## Jemma0717

The bitch has arrived! Finally!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> I still feel like crap, so I dont know what is going on with me. My OH called to check up on me and he is still swearing up and down im pregnant and he told me its too soon to test and stop being in denial
> 
> if you can't wait go to the doctor and say you are feeling good, but you have been TTC... maybe they will test you right then and there :)Click to expand...

dont have insurance until were married


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> The bitch has arrived! Finally!

soz hunny :nope::dohh: least now ya know xxx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Jemma0717 said:


> The bitch has arrived! Finally!

I just wonder why she was late??


----------



## Jemma0717

I think it was late because of the EPO (evening primrose oil) I took in the beginning of my cycle


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Jemma0717 said:


> I think it was late because of the EPO (evening primrose oil) I took in the beginning of my cycle

so i guess no using that again?


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> I think it was late because of the EPO (evening primrose oil) I took in the beginning of my cycle

Frig I'm actually jealous of you!! I wish she would just hurry up for me... I'm PISSED that I'll be in the bush with AF :growlmad:


----------



## Zaney

i actually think the EPO did something to me also......cos i had the spotting.....but took 2 after that :( wish i didnt now


----------



## JBear85

Note to self: Never take EPO :p


----------



## Zaney

and 2 every 1 else here ill say lol


----------



## Zaney

my af is normally medium/heavy....but my gosh its heavier than normal im sure and alot more cramps than normal on 1 side.........i dont like it :(


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Zaney said:


> my af is normally medium/heavy....but my gosh its heavier than normal im sure and alot more cramps than normal on 1 side.........i dont like it :(

Im sorry


----------



## Zaney

i have a feeling it may be something else but moving on :) gotta keep smiling aint we


----------



## JBear85

Zaney said:


> i have a feeling it may be something else but moving on :) gotta keep smiling aint we

What do you mean Zara?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JBear85 said:
 

> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> i have a feeling it may be something else but moving on :) gotta keep smiling aint we
> 
> What do you mean Zara?Click to expand...

something that none of us want to deal with ever but it happens because life like to give you something and then take it away. i think that is what she means


----------



## JBear85

I kind of assumed that was what she meant... I've wondered about that before - how would you know? If it were to happen, I mean?


----------



## Zaney

i think its an early u know what .....i will find out if they say something different caused the spotting but i really did actually think i was pregnant not just cos of the spotting but the way my body was being...bloated more than normal....dizzy....staggered quite a few times....pains top of leg....i had the pains in my legs when i was asleep that i only have ever had when pregnant....its leg spasms i know as dr told me b4 when i got them and thats how i knew with my third....then i took them stupid EPO!....only cos my cousin had em and my boobs were hurting more than normal and that is what dr gave her and in her late pregnancy cos of boob pains and i thought they were safe till i read u shouldnt take em after ov cos it can cause contractions ie loss of baby...maybe im worried to much about it but i honestly think that is the case.

i didnt wanna say cos its tmi but half hour ago i got up as i felt the blood pooring out of me and by the time i got 2 the loo it was down my leg....last time that happened was when i had m/c on the coil it was that heavy


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JBear85 said:


> I kind of assumed that was what she meant... I've wondered about that before - how would you know? If it were to happen, I mean?

a lot of the times you feel the pain and pressure of it and you bleed a lot more. sometimes the pain is so bad you can even move, but it depends on the person


----------



## Zaney

u know......for some weird reason u just know.....its not the first time its happened this year....it might sound horrible 2 some but 1 of them things and i see it as nothing there well there is but its easier to say it was nothing


----------



## Zaney

Pnutsprincess said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> I kind of assumed that was what she meant... I've wondered about that before - how would you know? If it were to happen, I mean?
> 
> a lot of the times you feel the pain and pressure of it and you bleed a lot more. sometimes the pain is so bad you can even move, but it depends on the personClick to expand...

when i had the coil i knew....and yeah its pressure a burst of blood kinda thing u feel wants to come out but its like a football trying to get through a straw i know its not that big but thats how i can describe it.....its like mild pressure u get during labour which not all of u have had yet but its like pushing a poo out but from the front lol...and the cramps aint low like af mine are all over the tummy


----------



## Zaney

oh and u get the overwhelming feeling u lost something/someone but u dont know what its so strange....and im sitting here with with knees up on chair but nothing i can do about it


----------



## JBear85

That's heartbreaking :( 

:hugs:

I can't even imagine....

Still no AF for me, and no more than that really slight pink discharge this morning... I just want to know once and for all!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JBear85 said:


> That's heartbreaking :(
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I can't even imagine....
> 
> Still no AF for me, and no more than that really slight pink discharge this morning... I just want to know once and for all!!!

It is heartbreaking


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JBear85 said:


> That's heartbreaking :(
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I can't even imagine....
> 
> Still no AF for me, and no more than that really slight pink discharge this morning... I just want to know once and for all!!!


Jen I hope you find out soon


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> That's heartbreaking :(
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I can't even imagine....
> 
> Still no AF for me, and no more than that really slight pink discharge this morning... I just want to know once and for all!!!
> 
> 
> Jen I hope you find out soonClick to expand...

Thanks! Me too! Even if it's AF, I just want it over with ...

How are you feeling?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JBear85 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> That's heartbreaking :(
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I can't even imagine....
> 
> Still no AF for me, and no more than that really slight pink discharge this morning... I just want to know once and for all!!!
> 
> 
> Jen I hope you find out soonClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Me too! Even if it's AF, I just want it over with ...
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I feel like crap, thank you for asking, my head hurts and i keep getting heart burn on and off and let me tell you I have never had heart burn ever


----------



## pip squeek

Oh Zara if that is what's happening it must be so hard are you going to go to the docs? 

Jen when did you last do a test?


----------



## JBear85

I tested yesterday and Sunday - both FRERs, both BFNs :shrug:

I'm SO confused


----------



## pip squeek

I really do hope there is a good reason for it Jen. How late are you?


----------



## JBear85

AF was due Tuesday... the weird thing is that I've had mild-moderate cramping since Ov, but the last week or so I've felt like AF was coming any minute. Literally every time I pee I'm expecting it... I'm just annoyed! :wacko:


----------



## Zaney

JBear85 said:


> That's heartbreaking :(
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I can't even imagine....
> 
> Still no AF for me, and no more than that really slight pink discharge this morning... I just want to know once and for all!!!

well that spotting has lasting a while...maybe nothing will follow and its last of af coming out :)


----------



## JBear85

That was the only spotting I've had so far this cycle, so you could be right. I'm still pretty crampy though, so I still swear AF is being a cranky bitch and trying to ruin my weekend haha :rofl:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well ladies i think I am going to go back to sleep im so tired


----------



## JBear85

Have a good nap Lacey!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JBear85 said:


> Have a good nap Lacey!

Thank you, hopefully no one will call me and wake me up, i just feel so icky and drained


----------



## Zaney

pip squeek said:


> Oh Zara if that is what's happening it must be so hard are you going to go to the docs?
> 
> Jen when did you last do a test?

i am going to call drs soon as bleeding has stopped as i need to get a smear first then gonna look in to something that helps sperm be strong ;) and see what gyn says


----------



## JBear85

Zaney said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Oh Zara if that is what's happening it must be so hard are you going to go to the docs?
> 
> Jen when did you last do a test?
> 
> i am going to call drs soon as bleeding has stopped as i need to get a smear first then gonna look in to something that helps sperm be strong ;) and see what gyn saysClick to expand...

That sounds like a good idea!! I was so sure there were going to be lots of BFPs this month, but seems like we're all striking out :shrug:


----------



## Zaney

thanx for all the concern ladies/friends :) but think its been confirmed of what i thought.....u know i said about the pressure and likea football wanting to come out....even tho football is not the size i mean but whatever it was that was too big 2 come out....my cramps just got intense and went to the toilet and well i get small clots during af sorry if tmi but well a a big 1 bigger than normal came out and alot of white tissue with it :(....just had a little cry but im ok x

im pretty sure as i have had 2 confirmed by dr and its the same going on x


----------



## pip squeek

Oh Zara I'm so sorry I can't imagine how you are feeling xxx


----------



## JBear85

Zaney said:


> thanx for all the concern ladies/friends :) but think its been confirmed of what i thought.....u know i said about the pressure and likea football wanting to come out....even tho football is not the size i mean but whatever it was that was too big 2 come out....my cramps just got intense and went to the toilet and well i get small clots during af sorry if tmi but well a a big 1 bigger than normal came out and alot of white tissue with it :(....just had a little cry but im ok x

Awww sweetie :(

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Thinking of you lots today


----------



## FitzBaby

oh Zara ... so sorry.

I am just needing to vent. Teary here. I guess we have been "trying" since May when I came off BC. And DH and I both REALLY thought August it happened. Sore boobs (never get those) and even had a dream of getting a BFP but the positive line started bleeding ... and then AF got me (almost done with her now). And well, I kid you not when I tell you in the past week SEVEN of our nearest and dearest friends have called to tell us they are expecting.

It's one of those where yes, I am truly happy for them but I just want to have that news too!


----------



## Zaney

just feeling a bit gutted but i still blame those EPO.....not touching those every again.....and i cant say nothing to the cousin who knows i am ttc cos she is the 1 who gave me the EPO.....im cool ladies ...i thought it was ealier as bleeding got heavier and it smells sweeter lmao sorry gotta laugh....just gotta carry on like i said b4....im just glad it was now rather than later ya know.....wish it didnt happen at all but least u dont really see nothing that comes out.....my sister was only 10ish weeks when she m/c and she said she saw everything and had passed it naturally...legs sex arms i couldnt have handled that x


----------



## Zaney

FitzBaby said:


> oh Zara ... so sorry.
> 
> I am just needing to vent. Teary here. I guess we have been "trying" since May when I came off BC. And DH and I both REALLY thought August it happened. Sore boobs (never get those) and even had a dream of getting a BFP but the positive line started bleeding ... and then AF got me (almost done with her now). And well, I kid you not when I tell you in the past week SEVEN of our nearest and dearest friends have called to tell us they are expecting.
> 
> It's one of those where yes, I am truly happy for them but I just want to have that news too!

i think we r all at the end of tether now.....wondered where ya got too also, and i know what ya saying....i had 2 people in cue in shop next to me that were ready 2 pop they were huge and everywhere i looked some1 was pregnant and 2 friends i knew were pregnant have now told every1 on fb....good luck 2 em and all that but i cant read things like that now x


----------



## FitzBaby

Zaney said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> oh Zara ... so sorry.
> 
> I am just needing to vent. Teary here. I guess we have been "trying" since May when I came off BC. And DH and I both REALLY thought August it happened. Sore boobs (never get those) and even had a dream of getting a BFP but the positive line started bleeding ... and then AF got me (almost done with her now). And well, I kid you not when I tell you in the past week SEVEN of our nearest and dearest friends have called to tell us they are expecting.
> 
> It's one of those where yes, I am truly happy for them but I just want to have that news too!
> 
> i think we r all at the end of tether now.....wondered where ya got too also, and i know what ya saying....i had 2 people in cue in shop next to me that were ready 2 pop they were huge and everywhere i looked some1 was pregnant and 2 friends i knew were pregnant have now told every1 on fb....good luck 2 em and all that but i cant read things like that now xClick to expand...

and such a big part of you wants nothing to do with them, knowing they are pregnant, and then you just feel so guilty that you are thinking that. Zara, I am so sorry you are going through this. I cannot imagine your pain. This thread really needs some BFPs and sticky beans SOON


----------



## purplelilly

Just stoppin in and caught up a couple pages...

Zara-- so sorry honey! NO MORE EPO! It seems to have messed with all the ladies in here who took it this mth. I can't imagine what your sister went thru and tbh you've scared the shit outta me :nope: I hope you feel better soon honey and your Dr. will have some options for you both this mth. :hugs:

Jbear-- Hang tough honey! Hope you get an answer one way or another soon so you can relax and have a good weekend :thumbup:

Jemma- so sorry dear the witch is def a bitch and especially bad this mth it seems!

Pnutsprincess-- any news yet or you still waiting it out?

There were such high hopes for this mth :growlmad: Maybe a month of relaxing in sept will bring lots of BFP's :thumbup:


----------



## Zaney

yes ur right horrible as it sounds....i envy them sometimes.....1 of em i know i shouldnt say or think it was diagnosed with PCOS she has had 2 pregnancies now when diagnosed with it and she is now expecting number 4.....and i think omg she has a 2 bed house 3 r squeezed in a bedroom already and i know she wants to move so think well im sure u know what im thinking....plus she said she didnt want no more and cos of the PCOS she dont use nothing well if it happened once with PCOS then chances r high ya know..........and my sister has PCOS and she has none and been told she will probs never have none and her husband is diabetic and he has very low count so her chances r 0.01% grrrrrr now im having my vent lol

oh and the joke thing thats doing rounds on fb about how many weeks some1 is and what there craving joke....im just waiting for some1 to share it with me but its all im seeing


----------



## Zaney

purplelilly said:


> Just stoppin in and caught up a couple pages...
> 
> Zara-- so sorry honey! NO MORE EPO! It seems to have messed with all the ladies in here who took it this mth. I can't imagine what your sister went thru and tbh you've scared the shit outta me :nope: I hope you feel better soon honey and your Dr. will have some options for you both this mth. :hugs:
> 
> Jbear-- Hang tough honey! Hope you get an answer one way or another soon so you can relax and have a good weekend :thumbup:
> 
> Jemma- so sorry dear the witch is def a bitch and especially bad this mth it seems!
> 
> Pnutsprincess-- any news yet or you still waiting it out?
> 
> There were such high hopes for this mth :growlmad: Maybe a month of relaxing in sept will bring lots of BFP's :thumbup:

how have i scared u sorry if i have.....but its what happens aint it win some lose some x


----------



## Zaney

win some lose some was a bit harse soz all.....but just how i feel right now....sort of disapointed but pissed off at same time.....just gotta carry on x


----------



## JBear85

Zaney said:


> yes ur right horrible as it sounds....i envy them sometimes.....1 of em i know i shouldnt say or think it was diagnosed with PCOS she has had 2 pregnancies now when diagnosed with it and she is now expecting number 4.....and i think omg she has a 2 bed house 3 r squeezed in a bedroom already and i know she wants to move so think well im sure u know what im thinking....plus she said she didnt want no more and cos of the PCOS she dont use nothing well if it happened once with PCOS then chances r high ya know..........and my sister has PCOS and she has none and been told she will probs never have none and her husband is diabetic and he has very low count so her chances r 0.01% grrrrrr now im having my vent lol
> 
> oh and the joke thing thats doing rounds on fb about how many weeks some1 is and what there craving joke....im just waiting for some1 to share it with me but its all im seeing

I keep seeing that thing too!! But no idea what it's about :shrug:


----------



## purplelilly

Zaney said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Just stoppin in and caught up a couple pages...
> 
> :
> 
> how have i scared u sorry if i have.....but its what happens aint it win some lose some xClick to expand...

yeah I know it's outta our hands if it does happen. I guess after so many meltdowns TTC the thought of it breaks my heart --someone i know or me :cry: I hope af passes everyone by quickly and hearts mend fast ya know?


----------



## Zaney

just asked a friend 2 sens it 2 me will soon let ya know but 1 was like 18 weeks and craving a dairy milk....or 1 week and craving twizzlers ......will soon find out tho


----------



## Zaney

just see another - I'm 2 weeks and craving lollipop

its another breast cancer 1


----------



## JBear85

The newest one on mine is "6 weeks and craving chocolate mints"


----------



## JBear85

Oohhh gotcha... well it's annoying me :haha:


----------



## Zaney

The idea is to choose the month you were born and the day you were born. Pass this on to the girls only and lets see how far it reaches around. The last one about the bra went round allovr the world. So you'll write... I'm (your birth month) weeks and I'm craving (your birth date)!!! as your status.

Example: Feb 14th= I'm 2 weeks and craving Choclolate mints!!

January-1week
Febuary-2weeks
March-3weeks
April-4weeks
May-6weeks
June-8weeks
July-10weeks
August-12weeks
September-13weeks
October-14weeks
November-16weeks
December-18weeks

Days of the month:
1-Skittles
2-Starburst
3-Kit-Kat
4-M&M's
5-Galaxy
6-Crunchie
7-Dairy Milk
8-Lollipop
9-Peanut Butter Cups
10-Meat Balls
11-Twizzlers
12-Bubble Gum
13-Hershey's Kisses
14-Chocolate Mints
15-Twix
16-Resse's Fastbreak
17-Fudge
18-Cherry Jello
19-Milkyway
20-Pickels
21-Creme Eggs
22-Skittles
23-Gummy Bears
24-Gummy Worms
25-Strawberry Pop Tarts
26-Starburst
27-Mini Eggs
28-Kit-Kat Chunkie
29-Double Chocolate Chip Chrunchy Cookies
30-Smarties
31-Chocolate Cake


----------



## JBear85

Ohhhh okay, I figured it was something like that! I was mad at first and thought JC are all these people actually preggo?!


----------



## Zaney

lol i thought that....but last thing any of us wanna be seeing right now....wish i could just have a shout on fb and say so haha


----------



## JBear85

Frig I'm honestly starting to believe I'm pregnant... which is awful because that's when AF will strike :shock:


----------



## skweek35

hi ladies, 
hope you are all well. 
I am extremely tired so wont be on long tonight - first official day back at school has really taken it all out of me


----------



## Zaney

JBear85 said:


> Frig I'm honestly starting to believe I'm pregnant... which is awful because that's when AF will strike :shock:

just keep hoping it is lol....best way 2 be....soon as ya doubt it or stress thats the worst thing xx


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> hi ladies,
> hope you are all well.
> I am extremely tired so wont be on long tonight - first official day back at school has really taken it all out of me

mine go back tuesday got so much 2 do soooo not looking forward to school runs again lol u need all the rest u can get ready for the months ahead lol


----------



## JBear85

You're right. Just need to stop thinking about it!

I'm so paranoid though, every time I feel anything I run to the washroom because I don't want to have any accidents at work haha... so annoying!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

purplelilly said:


> Just stoppin in and caught up a couple pages...
> 
> Zara-- so sorry honey! NO MORE EPO! It seems to have messed with all the ladies in here who took it this mth. I can't imagine what your sister went thru and tbh you've scared the shit outta me :nope: I hope you feel better soon honey and your Dr. will have some options for you both this mth. :hugs:
> 
> Jbear-- Hang tough honey! Hope you get an answer one way or another soon so you can relax and have a good weekend :thumbup:
> 
> Jemma- so sorry dear the witch is def a bitch and especially bad this mth it seems!
> 
> Pnutsprincess-- any news yet or you still waiting it out?
> 
> There were such high hopes for this mth :growlmad: Maybe a month of relaxing in sept will bring lots of BFP's :thumbup:



I got a BFN this morning it is too early


----------



## skweek35

FitzBaby said:


> oh Zara ... so sorry.
> 
> I am just needing to vent. Teary here. I guess we have been "trying" since May when I came off BC. And DH and I both REALLY thought August it happened. Sore boobs (never get those) and even had a dream of getting a BFP but the positive line started bleeding ... and then AF got me (almost done with her now). And well, I kid you not when I tell you in the past week SEVEN of our nearest and dearest friends have called to tell us they are expecting.
> 
> It's one of those where yes, I am truly happy for them but I just want to have that news too!

I know exactly how you feel!!!! I went through the same thing this past week!! 
Then went back to work on Tuesday and saw a colleague who can no longer hide the fact that she is preggers!!! I couldnt take it any more. 
So when af showed up yesterday I made an appointment to see my doc - have to wait till next week Friday though!! 
But it will be well worth it.


----------



## Zaney

gets the ball rolling then hun....will be u walking around office soon showing ya bump off :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

i wish i could stop feeling icky, i have never felt like this


----------



## skweek35

hey ladies - finally finished catching up on all the posts!! 

I think I might head off to bed now as I am shattered!! and need to be at work by 8am!! 

Have fun ladies 
chat again soon


----------



## Zaney

night hun and speak soon xxx


----------



## Zaney

Pnutsprincess said:


> i wish i could stop feeling icky, i have never felt like this

fx its for the right reasons still tho :) x


----------



## Zaney

im just starting to feel really shitty again....just hitting me again i think....just feel there is something wrong with me ya know....1 day ....1 day....still deffo having a break this month...will look forward to the decorating im gonna be doing x


----------



## JBear85

Yes! Decorating is so much fun!! :)


----------



## Zaney

well i moved in feb and the house was so bad,....ive done so much and its still a pit well feels like it and dont feel like home yet....bathroom needs tiling and painting....just alot of touches need doing....alot is all money haha....but gonna do what i can with paint and paper i have atm so do what i can for free x


----------



## pip squeek

Sorry I disappeared i was sat watching tv and I fell asleep lol 

Dh is working late again :(. 

Jen I really hope you get a bfp or af shows


----------



## pip squeek

Oh god don't talk to me about decorating lol

Me and dh are renovating our new house and god Im so stressed with it all

We don't even have a bathroom or kitchen fitted yet


----------



## Zaney

lol no worries to be honest i been sat down most of the day...im worried to move everytime i do i leak loads sorry tmi lol so been signed in all day i just refresh it if conversation was going or when quite ill leave it for a bit haha


----------



## Zaney

oh i used to love it now i am hating it....i exchanged from a new house to an older house but omg walls are horrible.....got 50 years worth of crap and wall paper....its just taking so long.....but then again in few years the estate im in r being knocked down so i get a new 1 so just wanna o it to the point of feeling homely atm


----------



## JBear85

Thanks! God I am SO thankful that I'm on holidays all of next week... work is making me completely insane lately, on top of AF playing tricks and everything - ugh I'm SO unbelievably stressed and frustrated :cry:


----------



## Zaney

know the feeling just stay strong as ya can.....its all wait wait wait lol


----------



## pip squeek

Zaney said:


> oh i used to love it now i am hating it....i exchanged from a new house to an older house but omg walls are horrible.....got 50 years worth of crap and wall paper....its just taking so long.....but then again in few years the estate im in r being knocked down so i get a new 1 so just wanna o it to the point of feeling homely atm

Yeah we have do e the same. 

Every time we stripped a wall it fell down lol I have to see the funny side. So we have had the whole house plastered and a full re wire that wew did not plan on. God I could go on for hours haha


----------



## Zaney

lmao snap!!!.......everytime i had taken a layer of wallpaper there was another and another and another......house electrics also need doing and i would plaster the lot if it wasnt being knocked down in few years but for now will make it nice as i can and wait for a new 1


----------



## jmandrews

HEY LADIES! 
How has your day been so far?
its about 5pm here. I just got home from work but gotta head out in about an hour for a photo shoot with a maternity session... grr right now its harder than ever to photograph babies and mommies.... i just want one of my own :(
sorry if im changing the subject i missed about 10 pages and i cant read that all before i have to go


----------



## Zaney

lol just general chat...some with afs and some with no af....and still waiting lol.....just the whole 2ww....and u know about me as we spoke earlier haha

and must be hard doing all those photos...soon u will taking pics of ya own baby/s x


----------



## jmandrews

aw yeah i did see that Tiff was attacked by the :witch: thats so frustrating and Jen is just wondering where AF is.... 
yes i can't wait to photograph my own babies!


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi ladies, just got home from class. What a long day! So I THOUGHT AF arrived.....i had some of the brown discharge I was talking about so I immediately put a tampon in....i have had like NO blood...just a tad bit. IDK wth is going on but I am NEVER touching EPO again..it's obviously messing with me and im pissed.


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Hi ladies, just got home from class. What a long day! So I THOUGHT AF arrived.....i had some of the brown discharge I was talking about so I immediately put a tampon in....i have had like NO blood...just a tad bit. IDK wth is going on but I am NEVER touching EPO again..it's obviously messing with me and im pissed.

tiff it could seriously be the last of old blood.....u could still be getting that BFP!

and im with ya there with that EPO!....there should be a warning about....but seriously u look it up...old blood is pushed out b4 the plug starts forming dont wanna get ya hopes up but hey its possible xx


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just got home from class. What a long day! So I THOUGHT AF arrived.....i had some of the brown discharge I was talking about so I immediately put a tampon in....i have had like NO blood...just a tad bit. IDK wth is going on but I am NEVER touching EPO again..it's obviously messing with me and im pissed.
> 
> tiff it could seriously be the last of old blood.....u could still be getting that BFP!
> 
> and im with ya there with that EPO!....there should be a warning about....but seriously u look it up...old blood is pushed out b4 the plug starts forming dont wanna get ya hopes up but hey its possible xxClick to expand...

Thanks for tryin to keep me positive lol but I don't think that's what it is...isn't old blood pretty dark? The tiny bit of blood I had was bright red. It's def. AF but it's coming on SUPER weird. I am normally pretty heavy right away and it's always clotty and stuff.


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just got home from class. What a long day! So I THOUGHT AF arrived.....i had some of the brown discharge I was talking about so I immediately put a tampon in....i have had like NO blood...just a tad bit. IDK wth is going on but I am NEVER touching EPO again..it's obviously messing with me and im pissed.
> 
> tiff it could seriously be the last of old blood.....u could still be getting that BFP!
> 
> and im with ya there with that EPO!....there should be a warning about....but seriously u look it up...old blood is pushed out b4 the plug starts forming dont wanna get ya hopes up but hey its possible xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for tryin to keep me positive lol but I don't think that's what it is...isn't old blood pretty dark? The tiny bit of blood I had was bright red. It's def. AF but it's coming on SUPER weird. I am normally pretty heavy right away and it's always clotty and stuff.Click to expand...

no its not just dark brown it can be light brown or dark red bright red orange....in pregnancy its more sensitive and the veins swell and blood flows below and the force of the little blood it can push out can make u bleed bright red anywhere in the vagina....doesnt have 2 come from cervix either....dr told me this lol


----------



## Zaney

u can always see how it goes....try not 2 think 2 much into it..is it or is it not or what is it lol....easier said than done i know ......but try not 2 stress what ever is happening let nature work whatever its working at.....

and ill brb got some strong cramps again.......gonna sleep on toilet 2night i think the way im going


----------



## Zaney

well im back.....i do know when i go 2 bed im gonna have jogging bottoms on and t-shirt and just be snug and just snuggle up all cosy....


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh Zara are you okay? It can't be nice going through that


----------



## jmandrews

sorry i stopped talking i just stuffed myself! blah i just ate way too much and i feel like i could puke. yuk!


----------



## Zaney

pip squeek said:


> Ohh Zara are you okay? It can't be nice going through that

im ok hun....just want the af to go so i can get on with everything else....just like sore tummy really and sore under tummy....i wanna go 2 sleep but dont cos ill be thinking loads so gonna wait till im falling asleep then will go to bed :) kids r all in bed and hubby is doing last few bits of work on his pc and im in front room on pc with tv on and feet up x


----------



## pip squeek

Zaney said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Ohh Zara are you okay? It can't be nice going through that
> 
> im ok hun....just want the af to go so i can get on with everything else....just like sore tummy really and sore under tummy....i wanna go 2 sleep but dont cos ill be thinking loads so gonna wait till im falling asleep then will go to bed :) kids r all in bed and hubby is doing last few bits of work on his pc and im in front room on pc with tv on and feet up xClick to expand...

Ohh good you deserve to put your feet up and get a good nights rest well when you go to bed. 

I'm shattered but just watching the programme about 9/11


----------



## jmandrews

Aw Zara sounds like you are nice and relaxed! i wish i was doing that right now... instead i have to drive a half hour in traffic and photograph in like hot humid weather ... lol can u tell im super excited


----------



## Zaney

i was just watching 9/11 but now watching eastenders on replay

and janene so funny ;)

and if im honest im not ok but im strong person and just take things in my stride and carry on....i used to dwell on alot of stuff and never did much good so just started taking things as they come then go 2 the next x


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah I'm a bit like that. I believe everything happens for a reason. Iv had a lot of bad things happen over the last 3 yers and it's made me think. It's harsh but we have to get o. With life we can't dwell about things in the past. We should let it help us move forward things can only get better


----------



## FitzBaby

ok ... so I can't find it in early posts. what is EPO?


----------



## pip squeek

It makes us stronger people


----------



## Zaney

EPO - early primrose oil


----------



## pip squeek

Evening primrose oil


----------



## Zaney

pip squeek said:


> Yeah I'm a bit like that. I believe everything happens for a reason. Iv had a lot of bad things happen over the last 3 yers and it's made me think. It's harsh but we have to get o. With life we can't dwell about things in the past. We should let it help us move forward things can only get better

snap! i know alot havent but i havent had it easy and i know many people that havent been some of the things i have but like ya said u gotta move on and hope things will get better and learn from the past x


----------



## Zaney

sorry yes evening haha...my bad....


----------



## FitzBaby

i don't even know what primrose oil is so i'm ok with not doing that!!! Ha!!!


----------



## jmandrews

I TOTALLY AGREE! everything is def. meant for a reason! and when it is meant it will happen :) lol our patience is always being tested, but we are only human so it natural to get upset every once an awhile we just have to look at it as it only being temporary and things always get better. 
well im off to work! can't leave this mama waiting. im excited to get some great shots at this photo shoot :) ill talk to you all later. have a great night <3


----------



## pip squeek

Oh it's making me think about things now all good tho. 

Rite Im going to bead to bed was really nice chatting to you all tonight.

Zara I hope things calm down by the morning and it will happen for you xx


----------



## Zaney

well its an oil capsule vitamins etc....and well some say its good from af till ov....it makes more cm etc for sperm ....and some use it for boob pains.....and some have used it for pregnancy.....but then alot say its good and some say its bad....

i took 2 capsules after ov and spotting but coinsidance or not i had chemical pregnancy...i aint touching it again i just knwo that much...read after it can cause slight contractions ....which helps when ttc but not after ov! helps boobs i know that much as i did work for that


----------



## pip squeek

Well said janine I completely agree


----------



## Zaney

thanx and to those going have a good day and night xxx


----------



## Zaney

wish i didnt watch eastenders now too!...pregnancy everywhere.........lol


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I am so angry right now. I bought 2 tickets to a concert for me and OH to go to on the 10th and guess what duty calls he has to go to the field on the 8th and will be gone for about a week. WTF seriously everything I want to do the army messes it up


----------



## Zaney

sorry to hear that hun xxx


----------



## jmandrews

Wow it has been super quiet since ive been gone! come back everyone!


----------



## butterworth

Hi ladies
I don't feel sick anymore which is a good thing but still feel pressure and really crampy we will see what the next 6 days brings me af or a BFP. hoping for the BFP and I don't want to test at all untill af is late I've seen to many BFN over the last year. 
if this is not my month I think I might get myself checked out by a DR just to see what might be going on I really think it could be me DF has 2 kids from a previous relationship (which ended long before I came around) so I know hes not shooting blanks. I'm just a little pissed I've been with DF for going on 9 years in a couple of months and I had known from the very beginning about his kids (14 and 12) we don't get to see them much on the count that his ex is a crazy bitch and still hates him after all these years long story and we have been to court about this family court sucks by the way hes had the right to see them every weekend but that has never happened court ended over 7 years ago and going back to court just costs so much and in the end I'm sure she would still not let him see them anyway. I want to have a family with him filled with love and true happiness that he has never had before I will never be able to have his first born but I can at least say he'd be the father of my first born. sorry if that doesn't make sense but I'm jealous that she got to have his babies and I'm having such a struggle its like she knows we've been trying and she saying haha with her voodoo doll you may have a great relationship but you will never be able to have his babies in you face bitch or thats how I've been feeling for the last six months. sorry for the long winded rant but I needed to get it off my chest thanks ladies I feel better now


----------



## jmandrews

aw im sorry its been so rough for you! stay positive you will have babies of your own together. Don't let his ex get to you. As long as you are happy thats all that matters. Good things happen to good people. Maybe seeing a doctor would be good for you :)


----------



## butterworth

jmandrews said:


> aw im sorry its been so rough for you! stay positive you will have babies of your own together. Don't let his ex get to you. As long as you are happy thats all that matters. Good things happen to good people. Maybe seeing a doctor would be good for you :)

I try my best to stay positive but sometimes it can be difficult. this last month I've kinda taken a break from ttc so hoping that does the trick


----------



## jmandrews

WELL GOOD LUCK! i hope all the best for you! :dust:


----------



## butterworth

good luck to you too


----------



## jmandrews

thank you!


----------



## JBear85

So STILL no AF, and now my face looks like a friggin crater - big time breakouts! No cramping at all anymore either... I'm so confused :(


----------



## jmandrews

JEN IM THINKING YOU HAVE A :bfp:....:bfp:....:bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JBear85

I'm starting to think so too, it's just the bfns on Sunday an Wednesday that are throwing me for a loop!


----------



## jmandrews

yeah i know. but maybe your levels were to low. when will u test again?


----------



## JBear85

I'll have to test AGAIN on Saturday if still no AF. that will put me at CD33, and 5 days late for AF. 

Poor DB doesn't know what to think :wacko: 
He just keeps asking "Well do you FEEL pregnant?" haha


----------



## jmandrews

JBear85 said:


> I'll have to test AGAIN on Saturday if still no AF. that will put me at CD33, and 5 days late for AF.
> 
> Poor DB doesn't know what to think :wacko:
> He just keeps asking "Well do you FEEL pregnant?" haha

i think thats the perfect day to test! and if still then u dont get a bfp u should contact your doctor :)

aw thats cute! that your DB said that.


----------



## jmandrews

have you ever been late?


----------



## JBear85

Once when I was younger and took the morning after pill, but usually I'm like clockwork.

Yeah he doesn't really understand what's going on...he thinks that the BFNs are set in stone and I'm worrying for no reason (which could very well be true)...

I don't know what to think anymore!!


----------



## jmandrews

wow so i really think you are pregnant if that is unusual.
I hope and pray you get your BFP on saturday!


----------



## JBear85

So do I!! I'll definitely keep you all posted...only because it's the most confusing thing haha...

In my heart I'm still expecting AF, but I'm sure that doubt will go away if she stays away much longer!

Anyways, I'm off to bed! Thanks for the chat, I'll talk to you tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

yeah true... stay away AF!
alright me too! good night! sweet dreams! :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello all, sorry haven't been around for a while was hell busy. I was 2 days late for my periods and AF caught today this morning - so well I am out and now WTT till Dec. 

Baby dust to ya'll. :dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ladies Im still not feeling all that well, Im going to bed with OH. Have a great night. Good night


----------



## pip squeek

Morning girls hope you all slepet okay. 

Think I'm getting a cold rite in time for the weekend lol 

I don't know if it's a symptom or just bad look but I'm coming out in spots iv not had any for ages :(


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh I'm all alone again. Hope everyone is okay


----------



## Zaney

just signed in...hope ur ok.......im not too bad had quite a lot of cramps but feeling a bit better x


----------



## butterworth

mornining sammi I'm getting ready for work. I"m feeling good no cramps today just bloated and my back feels better my bb's are tender but not sore like last month I'm hoping and praying that I get my BFP in less then a week testing AUG 8 6 more days af stay away


----------



## butterworth

morning Zara glad to hear your cramping is getting better.
Ana I miss you been wondering what happened to you


----------



## jmandrews

Good Morning! 
Hope I hear about some more BFPs today!!!
I've gotta go get ready for work, but I hope everyone has a great day/weekend!
I'll be back later :)
:dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi ladies- Well I shouldn't speak too soon but I obviously did yesterday when I said AF was here...because it's not. I am so confused. Like I said, I had some brown stuff in my underwear which is normally an indicator AF is coming anytime...so I put a tampon in, had like a teeny tiny bit of red blood and that was it. Now keep in mind, I have HEAVY HEAVY periods...like my periods are so heavy they could be mistaken as a MC. I have nothing now. No brown and no blood. If this is all because of that EPO I am seriously going to go on a rampage and tell NO ONE to take that shit lol

So now I am at the beginning again trying to figure out what the hell is going on with me. Like I said, I might be speaking too soon again and AF will arrive in a few hours. We will see. I will update after class


----------



## pip squeek

Oh Zara I'm glad the cramps have calmed down. 

Yeah I hope we both get our bfp's I'm going to test on Tuesday. We haven't had any this month :(


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> Hi ladies- Well I shouldn't speak too soon but I obviously did yesterday when I said AF was here...because it's not. I am so confused. Like I said, I had some brown stuff in my underwear which is normally an indicator AF is coming anytime...so I put a tampon in, had like a teeny tiny bit of red blood and that was it. Now keep in mind, I have HEAVY HEAVY periods...like my periods are so heavy they could be mistaken as a MC. I have nothing now. No brown and no blood. If this is all because of that EPO I am seriously going to go on a rampage and tell NO ONE to take that shit lol
> 
> So now I am at the beginning again trying to figure out what the hell is going on with me. Like I said, I might be speaking too soon again and AF will arrive in a few hours. We will see. I will update after class

fx for you Tiff


----------



## pip squeek

Oh dear tiff it must be so fustrating I hope you end up with a bfp after all this


----------



## Jemma0717

It would be nice to end up with a BFP but honestly I don't want to at this point because if I did, all I would do is worry that something is wrong. I never went through this crap with my other pregnancies (even my MC). AND I already have 3 BFN's so I feel it would be a miracle to all of a sudden change haha

I really do think deep down that it is that EPO so I just have to play this waiting game.


----------



## Zaney

tiff hope u test soon...very strange indeed....maybe u should test again....? x


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh iv not missed much today. 

I'm dying to test but I must wait till tue. Been having cramps, lower bk pain and lots of cm since 6-7 dpo which is unusual for me even the back pain I don't even get that with af


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Morning Ladies,
If I dont get a BFP I dont know what to think because I finally got somewhat good sleep and Im not feeling nauseas right now but I still have heart burn. I had pasta last night and the sauce gave me heartburn that never happens.


----------



## pip squeek

Pnutsprincess said:


> Morning Ladies,
> If I dont get a BFP I dont know what to think because I finally got somewhat good sleep and Im not feeling nauseas right now but I still have heart burn. I had pasta last night and the sauce gave me heartburn that never happens.

Yeah Im the same I dont have the heart burn. But I don't feel rite. I'm 11dpo today af due on Tuesday


----------



## pip squeek

Sorry I'm 10 or 11 dpo


----------



## Pnutsprincess

pip squeek said:


> Sorry I'm 10 or 11 dpo

we test the same day silly look at my chart and then look at your lilly pie thing


----------



## pip squeek

Lol I'm totally not with it. Yey only 4 days to go wish it would go faster


----------



## Pnutsprincess

pip squeek said:


> Lol I'm totally not with it. Yey only 4 days to go wish it would go faster


Me2 hun, me2 i took a test yesterday and got a BFN, but it was dumb of me to, it was too early


----------



## pip squeek

I know I wanted to test today but Im holding off. 

Oh yeah too early all your symptoms sound really positive tho


----------



## Pnutsprincess

pip squeek said:


> I know I wanted to test today but Im holding off.
> 
> Oh yeah too early all your symptoms sound really positive tho

so are you testing the 6th or 7th? I guess my period will be the 7th but i might test the 6th


----------



## JBear85

Tiff, I swear we're the same person right now!! I thought AF came this morning, but just took the tampon out and it's like nothing. And mine are usually super heavy too - like disgustingly so. 

WTH is going on?!


----------



## pip squeek

I'm going to test on the 6th don't think I can wait any longer ha ha


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> Tiff, I swear we're the same person right now!! I thought AF came this morning, but just took the tampon out and it's like nothing. And mine are usually super heavy too - like disgustingly so.
> 
> WTH is going on?!

Have you tested again?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

pip squeek said:


> I'm going to test on the 6th don't think I can wait any longer ha ha

me2! and if I dont get AF on the 7th I will test again later just in case i get a BFN. Im hoping for the best preparing for the worse


----------



## pip squeek

Pnutsprincess said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to test on the 6th don't think I can wait any longer ha ha
> 
> me2! and if I dont get AF on the 7th I will test again later just in case i get a BFN. Im hoping for the best preparing for the worseClick to expand...

Yeah I'm doing the same I am hoping this month will be it. I feel different this cycle


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Tiff, I swear we're the same person right now!! I thought AF came this morning, but just took the tampon out and it's like nothing. And mine are usually super heavy too - like disgustingly so.
> 
> WTH is going on?!
> 
> Have you tested again?Click to expand...

No I was going to wait until tomorrow... I guess I'll wait and see what happens with this spotting or AF or whatever it is first!!


----------



## pip squeek

It's all very strange I hope it turns out to be a bfp


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JBear85 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Tiff, I swear we're the same person right now!! I thought AF came this morning, but just took the tampon out and it's like nothing. And mine are usually super heavy too - like disgustingly so.
> 
> WTH is going on?!
> 
> Have you tested again?Click to expand...
> 
> No I was going to wait until tomorrow... I guess I'll wait and see what happens with this spotting or AF or whatever it is first!!Click to expand...


Good Luck Jen


----------



## JBear85

Thanks ladies!! This has never happened before - I'm at a loss!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Is it tuesday yet??? this is killing me


----------



## jmandrews

Hey! Looks like everyone i's still waiting and Jen and tiff are more confused than ever. 
This i's super weird! Hope something happens soon! I can't wait to test!!! But I'm just not feeling it this month. I hate to say that but I'm not.


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah Jen WTF is going on?! I am so confused but I DONT CARE RIGHT NOW BECAUSE....I got the job!!!!!! woot woot!! :D


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Yeah Jen WTF is going on?! I am so confused but I DONT CARE RIGHT NOW BECAUSE....I got the job!!!!!! woot woot!! :D

Yay!!! I saw that on Facebook -- what job??

CONGRATS!!! :D


----------



## pip squeek

Pnutsprincess said:


> Is it tuesday yet??? this is killing me

Tell me about it Tuesday can't come fast enough


----------



## pip squeek

Oh congrats tiff. I dint know you were going for a job


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah Jen WTF is going on?! I am so confused but I DONT CARE RIGHT NOW BECAUSE....I got the job!!!!!! woot woot!! :D
> 
> Yay!!! I saw that on Facebook -- what job??
> 
> CONGRATS!!! :DClick to expand...




pip squeek said:


> Oh congrats tiff. I dint know you were going for a job

I got a job as a student worker at my college for the medical assisting program (the program i'm in) :)


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah Jen WTF is going on?! I am so confused but I DONT CARE RIGHT NOW BECAUSE....I got the job!!!!!! woot woot!! :D
> 
> Yay!!! I saw that on Facebook -- what job??
> 
> CONGRATS!!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Oh congrats tiff. I dint know you were going for a jobClick to expand...
> 
> I got a job as a student worker at my college for the medical assisting program (the program i'm in) :)Click to expand...

That's awesome! Such a great way to gain experience... that's going to look amazing on your resume!


----------



## Jemma0717

I know i'm super excited!


----------



## Zaney

nice 1 tiff :) x


----------



## skweek35

hello ladies, 
Congrats Tiff!!! that is great news!!! 

Well first 2 days of school done and am starting to feel more and more over whelmed with the amount of work I need to do this next year!!! not only a large class but so much school management stuff to be done too!!! 
Oh and dont forget all the planning and marking too!!! 
I have a really busy year ahead of me!!! Do I have enough time to TTC too?? 
Well only time will tell


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Jemma0717 said:


> Yeah Jen WTF is going on?! I am so confused but I DONT CARE RIGHT NOW BECAUSE....I got the job!!!!!! woot woot!! :D

congrats tiff


----------



## skweek35

where is everyone tonight??


----------



## pip squeek

Gosh it's super quite on hear today. Is there anyone hear?

Oh no I'm getting the urge to poas lol


----------



## purplelilly

pip squeek said:


> Gosh it's super quite on hear today. Is there anyone hear?
> 
> Oh no I'm getting the urge to poas lol

LOL that's what happens when you're left to your own devices TTC ya know!:rofl:


----------



## pip squeek

I know ha ha had to get dh to hide my test ha ha

How are you?


----------



## purplelilly

pip squeek said:


> I know ha ha had to get dh to hide my test ha ha
> 
> How are you?

:rofl: I'm doing good thanks. How are you? seems kinda stressful in here lately. Hope all the ladies come back after everything settles!


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah I'm doing great thanks. Have you got your first scan booked?

I know I hope they all do too it's been so quite on hear lately


----------



## purplelilly

pip squeek said:


> Yeah I'm doing great thanks. Have you got your first scan booked?
> 
> I know I hope they all do too it's been so quite on hear lately

I wish! My doc seems to be holding out till i snap :haha: I was told i have a very tilted uterus and she didn't plan on an u/s till 12 wks because of it :growlmad: BUT the place i go is an OBGYN Group so you don't always see the same doc. :nope: I have my 1st technical "prenatal" appt 9/13 and i see a diff doc:happydance: Hoping he decides alittle sooner [-o&lt; I'll be 9wks at that appointment so maybe if I jump on my head a few times it'll tilt the other way:haha: Jus wanna know there's actually a bubs growing in there!


----------



## purplelilly

How are you feeling about this month? I sure hope there are no more late af's with BFN's. The suspense is killing everyone:haha::haha:


----------



## pip squeek

Oh we always have to wait till 12 weeks they dont do them sooner unless there is any problems then we get one at 20 weeks. 

Oh it's so exciting that first scan is amazing


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah I'm feeling pretty good iv had a few symptoms that I don't usually get but I don't want to read too much in to it. 

iv 4 more days till testing wish it would come faster


----------



## purplelilly

pip squeek said:


> Oh we always have to wait till 12 weeks they dont do them sooner unless there is any problems then we get one at 20 weeks.
> 
> Oh it's so exciting that first scan is amazing

I'm sure i'm just being a nurotic 1st time mom but you know when you haven't seen it, it's still kinda hard to believe. Especially since I've got almost no morning sickness at all. Some adversions to food but only even been nausous 2x. :shrug: You start thinking it's all a cruel joke:haha: DH says he won't miss the u/s for nothing so that makes me feel ALOT better cuz he's my rock (but never goes to any appts with me cuz we own our business and if we both go we have to shut down and my customers don't like that :growlmad:)


----------



## purplelilly

How did you react to your first scan? Is it really undescribable? ( i know i'm torturing myself but i can't help it:haha:)


----------



## pip squeek

Oh I know exactly what you mean but once you see baby in that first scan you can relax. And tbh It dint sink in for me till I went in to labour I just couldn't get my bead arround it. It's still strange now when I think I'm a mummy it's scary. 

It's the best feeling in the world I'm sure everything will be fine. Oh don't wish for morning sickness it's horrible your so lucky not to have it


----------



## pip squeek

purplelilly said:


> How did you react to your first scan? Is it really undescribable? ( i know i'm torturing myself but i can't help it:haha:)

it

It's so hard to explain. It's the best feeling in th world I couldn't stop smiling I even cried he he


----------



## jmandrews

So sorry i haven't been around much at all today. i am starting to work full time. So now i have no time with you ladies :( 
i am exhausted today and so ready for a 4 day weekend! woo hoo!!!
how is everyone? 
i can't wait to test! its making me crazy! lol


----------



## pip squeek

Oh tell me about it I have 4 days left and I'm going mad I just want to know now.


----------



## pip squeek

Oh and I'm good thanks how are you?


----------



## jmandrews

lol i know i have 8 days!!!! i have awhile!

i am good... just watching my DH wrestle the dogs haha he is such a child sometimes, but i love him!
im trying to figure out what we are doing tonight


----------



## purplelilly

Thank you Pip Squeek I feel so much better! You are so sweet for listening! I didn't want you to think i just ran away :haha: Just had my last customer and now going home. Hope to talk to ya all in the morning! 

Till tomarrow :dust: & :af:


----------



## Jemma0717

Everyone is starting to either get af or dtd and I'm still in limbo :( I hate this.


----------



## jmandrews

Aw I'm sry Tiff... Have u still not gotten AF or had any more signs of her?


----------



## jmandrews

I'm having a little bit of heart burn and I've never ever had it. I didn't know what it was until I asked my DH. I ate flamming hot cheetos but ive never had this


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies,
How are you all doing? Have any of you had any cervic pain? I have that on and off and I have never had that


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> I'm having a little bit of heart burn and I've never ever had it. I didn't know what it was until I asked my DH. I ate flamming hot cheetos but ive never had this

Welcome to the club, soda has been giving me heart burn, Tums help with heartburn


----------



## jmandrews

Oh really... I have been forcing myself to not drink pop and drink water instead but it's so hard. I have never had heart burn before


----------



## jmandrews

Where i's everyone?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> Where i's everyone?

Im here on and off, trying to find someone to go to the concert with me


----------



## jmandrews

oh i see! hope you find someone!!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

me2


----------



## jmandrews

When are you testing Lacey?
r you going to wait or do one before AF is due?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> When are you testing Lacey?
> r you going to wait or do one before AF is due?

Doing one on the 6th, af is suppose to be here on the 7th. and then if AF dont show on the 7th ill wait a few days and test again


----------



## jmandrews

YAY! i can't wait! i hope u get your :bfp:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> YAY! i can't wait! i hope u get your :bfp:

Thank you, me2. So are you still going to test or not? I know you were saying you dont think you ovulated


----------



## jmandrews

Pnutsprincess said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> YAY! i can't wait! i hope u get your :bfp:
> 
> Thank you, me2. So are you still going to test or not? I know you were saying you dont think you ovulatedClick to expand...

Yeah im going to. AF is due the 11th so im not sure if i will just wait until then or not. DH and I BD'd every other day this month so we have a chance :happydance:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> YAY! i can't wait! i hope u get your :bfp:
> 
> Thank you, me2. So are you still going to test or not? I know you were saying you dont think you ovulatedClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah im going to. AF is due the 11th so im not sure if i will just wait until then or not. DH and I BD'd every other day this month so we have a chance :happydance:Click to expand...

well good luck hun


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 
I feel so bad not having more time to spend with you!! I really miss our hectic chats. Just been getting soooo busy with being back at work - only 2 days in and already up to my eye balls in work!!! I cant believe just how busy I am going to be this year!!! SO many new whole school projects I need to start!!! Starting to wonder if I will actually have time for TTCing too? 
Oh well - we will get there in the end 

I didnt have a good nights sleep - too many things going through my head - school, TTC, wedding ... 
So decided to get up early and try tackle some of the tasks. 
I am hoping to get some time to chat this afternoon. 
Hope you all have a really good day


----------



## skweek35

OH MY GOSH!!! 
Where is everyone?? Its becoming more like a desert in here. hehe


----------



## pip squeek

I was thinking the sane no one has been on all day


----------



## Jemma0717

Well I'm here, just woke up to AF gushing out of me and down my leg lol wtf...came SO quick all of a suden. Yuck! Well at least I can start to track my cycle again!


----------



## jmandrews

Im here! it is crazy quiet lately.... seems like it is mostly on the weekends though plus its labor day weekend here so everyone is probably going out of town.

aww tiff well at least you are off to a new cycle now. no more wondering whats going on. Hope you all the best this cycle! its going to happen!!! :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you. I just had to jump in my pants to get them on and suck them in big time. wth is happening to me???


----------



## jmandrews

Good Morning!!!!! sounds like your going to be getting a BFP very soon!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> Good Morning!!!!! sounds like your going to be getting a BFP very soon!

I hope so, i really do. even during my time getting ready for af Im not this bloated. I can still put my pants on. well i have to take my dog to get shots


----------



## FragileDoll

Sandy, I miss you too. I miss all of you - but I'm kinda shattered and having lots of negative thoughts about you know if I ever will be... 

I need a break. </3


----------



## Jemma0717

Ana I've missed u! Yeah I'm in NTNP mode now so no more ttc for me! I'm going to try and follow the thread still but tbh, I hate symptom spotting because it makes people go crazy and it seems like a lot of u do it :( I'm not trying to be rude but I try and stay away from it because then it gets my mind going.


----------



## jmandrews

yeah i understand Tiff! im trying not think about it much because it doest stress you out and i don't want to be disappointed everytime i dont get a BFP


----------



## jmandrews

i just tell myself everything i think i am having a symptom that its too early and that im making it up in my mind... so then i wont believe it


----------



## jmandrews

:hugs: for everyone! :dust: stay positive its going to happen! and all this waiting will someday be worth it!


----------



## Jemma0717

jmandrews said:


> i just tell myself everything i think i am having a symptom that its too early and that im making it up in my mind... so then i wont believe it

This is a good way to think! Yes people can have symptoms early but not EVERY symptom in the book- that's just too much and WILL make you go crazy.


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi everyone!

AF started. Oh well. I knew it wouldn't be my month bc DH got sick.

Hope everyone is doing okay.

:hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

hakunamatata said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> AF started. Oh well. I knew it wouldn't be my month bc DH got sick.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay.
> 
> :hugs:

Im sorry :hugs:
:dust: for you next cycle!


----------



## JBear85

Hey ladies, how is everyone? I'm just checking in quickly on my phone from my camping trip :)


----------



## jmandrews

Hey Jen!!! hope you are having fun! any signs of AF?

im good just enjoying the weekend for i get busy :)


----------



## skweek35

jmandrews said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> AF started. Oh well. I knew it wouldn't be my month bc DH got sick.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Im sorry :hugs:
> :dust: for you next cycle!Click to expand...

So sorry to hear the :witch: got you 
Oh well onwards and upwards - :dust: for this cycle


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, just up from a snooze!! I was shattered as I didnt get a good nights sleep - too much on my mind at the mo with school starting and trying to plan my wedding!. 

So sorry to hear the :witch: got you Tiff. 

Hey Ana - We have all missed you on here. Hope you are doing well


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> Hey ladies, how is everyone? I'm just checking in quickly on my phone from my camping trip :)

Hey Jen, How is the camping going? Any signs of AF?


----------



## jmandrews

Hey Carla how are you!?


----------



## skweek35

shattered!!! I didnt sleep well last night so had a snooze this afternoon but woke up feeling really groggy!! 
I hope I sleep better tonight!! 
How you doing, Janene?


----------



## jmandrews

:hugs: i am sorry Carla... i hope you get a good ngiht sleep tonight. things will get better.

i am good just trying to get through this 2WW.


----------



## jmandrews

Well ive gotta get going... but i hope everyone has a good weekend.
sorry most of everyone is going through a rough patch. it will get better.
keep your chins up. Ill be thinking about you ladies. we are all here for each other.

i dont know when ill be back on but ill miss you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## JBear85

Just some spotting the last few days... I keep thinking AF is here and then it ends up bin false alarms


----------



## FragileDoll

How many of you got their BFPs this cycle?


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> How many of you got their BFPs this cycle?

I don't think anyone yet. I know jen is way late with af still and she was supposed to get it on Tuesday. I was also supposed to get af Tuesday and she arrivd today! I will never take EPO again


----------



## pip squeek

Tiff sorry af came at least you can now move on and ttc this cycle. 

Jen have you tested again?

Tue can't come fast enough I'm dying to poas lol


----------



## skweek35

and I am dying for af to leave so I can start :sex: again!! 
Sorry but I'm just slightly randy and cant get anything cause the stupid :witch: is still here - :cry:


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> Sandy, I miss you too. I miss all of you - but I'm kinda shattered and having lots of negative thoughts about you know if I ever will be...
> 
> I need a break. </3

I know what you mean Ana its been a hard year for me and started to affect my relationship with DF so I started NTNP all of AUG and the rest of this year if nothing happens then 2012 I'll start ttc again but for now NTNP is better for me stress wise. I hope to still see you in here its ok if your negative lately I don't care rant away if it make you feel better I don't mind.

Tiff sorry af showed up, well at least you can start fresh but I know your NTNP this time around just like a few of us.

I'm still waiting for af to start weds I'll be prety surprised if she doesn't show up we hardly had sex last month. It was not a good month for me and DF he thinks I'm not happy with our relationship anymore. I am happy but TTC for this long has made me a diff person I think and he can tell I'm sad more then happy these days. I have to find away to shake these blues off.


----------



## pip squeek

Lol I know that's what I hate about that time of the month. Hope she Buddha up and goes


----------



## skweek35

Hey Team Coochie - I know how you all feel. I was also feeling really negative this past week. I have also considered NTNP this next month. 
Hang in there girls!! 
:dust:


----------



## butterworth

thanks Carla I am but I can't believe how many pg ladies I see all over the place its like someone is playing a cruel joke on me i went shopping today and I swear I saw 4 women all ready to pop any minute I'm like come on what fountine of baby dust did you drink out of I want some


----------



## skweek35

I am sooo on the same page as you girl!! got to work on tuesday and saw a colleague for the first time in 6 weeks and there was no ways she could hide the fact she was preggers - that was just sooo hard for me to take. I spent most of that day in tears!! 
I am also starting to think its just not fair any more!! I really want a baby bump of my own - to just feel what its like to have some thing growing inside me!!


----------



## pip squeek

You will get them bumps girls it so worth going through All this trust me it may not seem like it now but it really is. 

Iv been through it all before took me 11 cycles with my son but when that time arrived I was the happiest women in the world. Your time will come just try not to get too stressed with it all and stay relaxed 

Xxxx


----------



## pip squeek

You all deserve it so much it will happen


----------



## skweek35

I am trying soo hard to relax, but its not hard at the mo with so much going on at the mo. Just back to school and have 1 project I am trying to review and starting anothe huge whole school project!! And as if that is enough I am trying to plan my wedding and dont forget TTCing. 
So no pressure to relax at the mo haha


----------



## skweek35

Thanks so much Sammi!!


----------



## pip squeek

Gosh you have a lot on dont you. I'm sure it will all settle down. In a way it will be good because will take your mind of ttc which is prob what you need a lot of ppl I know have fallen pregnant once they stopped thinking about it all x


----------



## skweek35

That is exactly what I am hoping - I will be too busy and tired to think about TTCing and it will just happen. 
I have got an appointment to see my doc this friday after school - so hopefully get CD21 bloods done then and see how strong my OV is.


----------



## skweek35

How are you doing Sammi?


----------



## pip squeek

Ahh I hope the results are okay. How long have you been ttc for?


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah I'm good thank you just waiting for test day well unless af gets me first lol


----------



## skweek35

We have been TTCing since March when I had the mirena coil removed. The doc said to give it 6 months and if nothing happens to go back . I am going armed with my bbt charts from last month. I will be telling her that the :sex: regime has been the same since removing the coil. TEEHEE (not entirely true - but she doesnt need to know that)


----------



## skweek35

pip squeek said:


> Yeah I'm good thank you just waiting for test day well unless af gets me first lol

Good luck for testing this next week!!! 
I will have to make sure that I check in. Are you testing on Tuesday or Wednesday?


----------



## pip squeek

I hope the results are good I'm sure they wil be fine. 

Thank you. Im Testing on Tuesday wish it would hurry up and get hear ha ha


----------



## skweek35

I so know what you mean!!! I also went through that a week ago!!! Just hang in there Tuesday will come before you know it. 

I'm sorry to be a party pooper - but I'm off to bed now 
Think its time for me to put my feet up and read a few more pages before shutting me eyes for the day (again) 
Chat again soon


----------



## pip squeek

Sleep well and chat soon


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi sammi :) did u see the group I added u to on FB? :hugs:


----------



## pip squeek

Hey oh no I shall have a look now


----------



## pip squeek

Yup just been looking at it what a great idea that is. Thank you for adding me


----------



## Zaney

just thought id pop in and say hi...been feeling a bit blah 2day but ok now....

and tiff u made me laugh about the symptom spotting.....80% of the pregnancy symptoms i get every af....so i am looking for that 20% but i gave up symptom spotting a long time ago cos of that reason....i think now as ya said every symptom in the book ive now had and still af gets me or well this time it did proppa....

i thought the bleeding stopped last night well it did till lunch time today then got massive cramps again and wanted to curl up thought it was weird bleeding for 2 days after u know what and then bam.....everywhere......now sounds like how u said urs was but i only took 2 EPO but then i did have chemical as i spoke 2 dr but didnt think only a couple of weeks would lead to so much cramps and bleeding......just want it gone now so i can get back 2 day 2 day life put it behind me and move on x


----------



## JBear85

STILL no AF, just spotting...I'm kinda grateful, because I'm out in the bush - I just wish I knew what was going on!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies,
I see everyone is bummed Im trying so ahrd not to symptom spot, but its so hard. Im convincing myself Im just sick from that 8 mile hike I did a week ago. I dont think my body was ready for such a long hike. but always next month right??


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 

Zara, good to see you back. Dont worry to much about af - it all needs to get out of your system, you'll be back to normal in a few days - but I understand that waiting for those days to go can be frustrating. 

Hope you are all having a good weekend 
I'm back on my laptop to do more school work!!! Its seems like a never ending task at the mo!!! 
I need to do all I can as the next 2 weekends are really busy ones with mom's 60th and brother coming over from Ireland with his family. 
Have a good day 
Chat again soon 
:dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

I just saw the group on Facebook - great one!


----------



## skweek35

What group is that Ana?? 
I have been added to a group called 'In my shoes' 
its great - and private too


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Zara, good to see you back. Dont worry to much about af - it all needs to get out of your system, you'll be back to normal in a few days - but I understand that waiting for those days to go can be frustrating.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good weekend
> I'm back on my laptop to do more school work!!! Its seems like a never ending task at the mo!!!
> I need to do all I can as the next 2 weekends are really busy ones with mom's 60th and brother coming over from Ireland with his family.
> Have a good day
> Chat again soon
> :dust:

thanx hun......and keeping busy is sometimes good...hope it all goes well over next couple of weekends :) x


----------



## FragileDoll

Carla it's the BnB secret group in there. You aint on my facebook? :|


----------



## Jemma0717

Good morning ladies! How are we all doing? NO TTC on your minds right? ;)


----------



## jmandrews

Hey good morning!!!
I'm so sleepy still. My DH made me go out last night after our college football team won their game. I told him I'd go for a few min so he could see his friend but then we ended up staying for almost 3 hours. I was so annoyed. I was sober and surrounded by drunks and just wanted to sleep. But any way I'm done complaining... How i's everyone today?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies 
How are you doing?


----------



## FitzBaby

ooohhh ... what facebook group? private??? I'd LOVE to join. How is everyone? Enjoying a long weekend in the U.S. here. DH took Friday off of work and is off tomorrow too (Monday). It's been WONDERFUL. We decided to officially get on teh SMEP starting tomorrow (cycle day 8). We are looking back on last month and are actually thinking we may have succeeded but it wasn't a sticky egg. Just too random of pregnancy symptoms that I NEVER get and my AF was so odd (lots of clots and super heavy).

So, we are on to SMEP plan tomorrow. DTD every other day until cycle day 13 when it will be every night. I'll start OV testing on cycle day 10. Anyone else doing this too?


----------



## FitzBaby

jmandrews said:


> Hey good morning!!!
> I'm so sleepy still. My DH made me go out last night after our college football team won their game. I told him I'd go for a few min so he could see his friend but then we ended up staying for almost 3 hours. I was so annoyed. I was sober and surrounded by drunks and just wanted to sleep. But any way I'm done complaining... How i's everyone today?

I am sorry, there is NOTHING worse than being sober around people who are not, on top of not wanting to be there. I TOTALLY know what you are talking about!


----------



## pip squeek

Omg girls I gave in and tested I know it's still a tad early but guess what a faint line appeared straight away wish I could post a pic to see what you think I don't know what to think you can clearly see the line. Think I will test again in the morning. 

Eeek I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much tho


----------



## Pnutsprincess

pip squeek said:


> Omg girls I gave in and tested I know it's still a tad early but guess what a faint line appeared straight away wish I could post a pic to see what you think I don't know what to think you can clearly see the line. Think I will test again in the morning.
> 
> Eeek I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much tho

Hey if you want what you do is you make it like faded almost like destored ill show you like this: https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/BFNtestat8dposept1stdeff.jpg


----------



## pip squeek

Oh you can see it without doing that I took a pic and you could clearly see it it just wasn't as dark as the controle line. I only have an I phone and don't know how to post pics on hear on my phone


----------



## FitzBaby

did you try with a FRER?


----------



## jmandrews

CONGRATS!!!! Sounds like u got ur BFP to me!!!! Yay!

I did the SMEP this cycle, but we just dtd every other day the entire cycle because I couldn't track my ovulation. So my FXed it worked but we will find out in 6 days :)


----------



## FitzBaby

jmandrews said:


> CONGRATS!!!! Sounds like u got ur BFP to me!!!! Yay!
> 
> I did the SMEP this cycle, but we just dtd every other day the entire cycle because I couldn't track my ovulation. So my FXed it worked but we will find out in 6 days :)

I will be waiting to hear as that's what we're doing and SO hoping for a BFP at the end of this month. Fingers FX'd for you!


----------



## FitzBaby

pip squeek said:


> Omg girls I gave in and tested I know it's still a tad early but guess what a faint line appeared straight away wish I could post a pic to see what you think I don't know what to think you can clearly see the line. Think I will test again in the morning.
> 
> Eeek I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much tho

Oh, I am excited for you ... wish we could see!


----------



## pip squeek

Is a frer an early pregnancy test? It was one a tesco test which is one of our supermarkets own brands. It was pink die. I will get a clear blue tomorrow morning and test again. It was the same test I used with my son. 

Oh jenine I so hope you get your bfp this month.


----------



## pip squeek

Is a frer an early pregnancy test? It was one a tesco test which is one of our supermarkets own brands. It was pink die. I will get a clear blue tomorrow morning and test again. It was the same test I used with my son. 

Oh jenine I so hope you get your bfp this month.


----------



## pip squeek

Sorry double post


----------



## FitzBaby

first response early ... so yea, just one that says it can detect a positive up to 6 days before a missed period


----------



## pip squeek

Ahh rite that's what Im going to get in the morning every where is closed now :(. 

Af not due till tuesday so iv tested 2 days early


----------



## jmandrews

Aw thanks ladies me too!!! I'm trying to not get excited about testing because I'm afraid of the disappointment again. I am hopeful though :)


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah I know what you mean I don't like to get my hopes up. 

My fingers are crossed for you x


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I think Im done ttcing for awhile, I just feel like it isnt going to happen right now and now is not my time


----------



## pip squeek

Pnutsprincess said:


> I think Im done ttcing for awhile, I just feel like it isnt going to happen right now and now is not my time

Oh no don't feel like that. It will happen to you this could still be your month.


----------



## pip squeek

It will happen when you least expect it. 

Where is everyone tonight is so quite again


----------



## jmandrews

Ok girls I'm freaking out because I just went to the bathroom I found EWCM! I am so confused. So now I think I am O way later than expected. We haven't BD since we'd. :( so all this handwork has been for nothing this cycle. I still hope I can get a BFP. I guess now I better go BD. Should I everyday?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

pip squeek said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> I think Im done ttcing for awhile, I just feel like it isnt going to happen right now and now is not my time
> 
> Oh no don't feel like that. It will happen to you this could still be your month.Click to expand...

I dont know i took a clearblue test and it said not pregnant.


----------



## pip squeek

Pnutsprincess said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> I think Im done ttcing for awhile, I just feel like it isnt going to happen right now and now is not my time
> 
> Oh no don't feel like that. It will happen to you this could still be your month.Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know i took a clearblue test and it said not pregnant.Click to expand...

The hcg just may not be strong enough yet there is still chance


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> Carla it's the BnB secret group in there. You aint on my facebook? :|

Nope. Here is my facebook link 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=543231468


----------



## pip squeek

jmandrews said:


> Ok girls I'm freaking out because I just went to the bathroom I found EWCM! I am so confused. So now I think I am O way later than expected. We haven't BD since we'd. :( so all this handwork has been for nothing this cycle. I still hope I can get a BFP. I guess now I better go BD. Should I everyday?

What cd are you on? Iv had lots of ewcm since ov day which is very strange for me


----------



## Pnutsprincess

skweek35 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Carla it's the BnB secret group in there. You aint on my facebook? :|
> 
> Nope. Here is my facebook link
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=543231468Click to expand...

i requested you carla


----------



## skweek35

FitzBaby said:


> ooohhh ... what facebook group? private??? I'd LOVE to join. How is everyone? Enjoying a long weekend in the U.S. here. DH took Friday off of work and is off tomorrow too (Monday). It's been WONDERFUL. We decided to officially get on teh SMEP starting tomorrow (cycle day 8). We are looking back on last month and are actually thinking we may have succeeded but it wasn't a sticky egg. Just too random of pregnancy symptoms that I NEVER get and my AF was so odd (lots of clots and super heavy).
> 
> So, we are on to SMEP plan tomorrow. DTD every other day until cycle day 13 when it will be every night. I'll start OV testing on cycle day 10. Anyone else doing this too?

We also did SMEP last cycle and will be doing again this cycle. I am currently CD5 so will be starting DTD tomorrow till CD14 or CD16 when we will be DTD every day for 5 days. 
Good luck and keep me informed as to how it all goes. Lets hope we get our sticky beans this cycle.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ladies if you want to add me on FB this is my link https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=543231468#!/peanuts.princess


----------



## Pnutsprincess

that link above should work


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I hate links sometimes


----------



## jmandrews

I'm in my bathroom so upset right now :( my DH doesn't think I'm ovulating right now even though I just found EWCM. I'm like no wonder I didn't track O because I am O later than I expected. So now I don't know when we r going to dtd. Should I every day now? I'm so frustrated and confused. We stopped BDing wed because we were tired and we have been so busy. I thought I O'd so I didn't think it was a big deal. Now I think I made a mistake and ruined my chances ... DH won't BD right now so will I be ok to tonight


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> I'm in my bathroom so upset right now :( my DH doesn't think I'm ovulating right now even though I just found EWCM. I'm like no wonder I didn't track O because I am O later than I expected. So now I don't know when we r going to dtd. Should I every day now? I'm so frustrated and confused. We stopped BDing wed because we were tired and we have been so busy. I thought I O'd so I didn't think it was a big deal. Now I think I made a mistake and ruined my chances ... DH won't BD right now so will I be ok to tonight

I honestly think you will be ok if you wait until tonight, but idk.


----------



## pip squeek

Oh I'm sure if you bd tonight you still have a chance


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, 
i'm back for a bit. 

Sammi, CONGRATS girl!!! I am sooo excited for you!!! 

Janene - waiting till tonight should be fine. Then make sure you BD for the next 3 days or so. more if you want to. hehe


----------



## pip squeek

skweek35 said:


> Hey ladies,
> i'm back for a bit.
> 
> Sammi, CONGRATS girl!!! I am sooo excited for you!!!
> 
> Janene - waiting till tonight should be fine. Then make sure you BD for the next 3 days or so. more if you want to. hehe

Ahh thank you I'm still not trying to get my hopes up too much I will wait and see if the line is darker tomorrow. I have had some good signs tho iv said I can tell I just feel different. But we shall see tomorrow. 

How are you? Are you ready for school again tomorrow?


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks so much! I feel much better now. DH just doesn't understand.


----------



## skweek35

pip squeek said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> i'm back for a bit.
> 
> Sammi, CONGRATS girl!!! I am sooo excited for you!!!
> 
> Janene - waiting till tonight should be fine. Then make sure you BD for the next 3 days or so. more if you want to. hehe
> 
> Ahh thank you I'm still not trying to get my hopes up too much I will wait and see if the line is darker tomorrow. I have had some good signs tho iv said I can tell I just feel different. But we shall see tomorrow.
> 
> How are you? Are you ready for school again tomorrow?Click to expand...

What time are you planning on testing in the morning? Will see if I can log on at school to get your results. 
Ready for school?? I dont know. Got a few more things I need to do tonight. 
I think I have just about every thing ready for tomorrow, dont know about Tuesday though. I can see I will be working again tomorrow night. 
Welcome to the life of a primary school teacher!!!


----------



## skweek35

jmandrews said:


> Thanks so much! I feel much better now. DH just doesn't understand.

Good, just hang in there and be patient with him.


----------



## pip squeek

Well I am working too tomorrow :( so I won't get chance to test in the morning as I need to buy a test. But I finish at lunch so will test about 1ish I think. 

Gosh sound like a very busy job I'm sure it's very rewarding tho.


----------



## skweek35

Ok will check in after school (3:30ish) to check for your results. 
Yup it sure is busy - and the people who think a teachers life is easy!! haahaa far from it!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

How exciting Sammi! Please keep us posted-- SOMEONE needs to get a BFP this cycle :) It better be you!!


----------



## pip squeek

Jemma0717 said:


> How exciting Sammi! Please keep us posted-- SOMEONE needs to get a BFP this cycle :) It better be you!!

He he I will do so want to get another test but there is no where open :(


----------



## Jemma0717

pip squeek said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> How exciting Sammi! Please keep us posted-- SOMEONE needs to get a BFP this cycle :) It better be you!!
> 
> He he I will do so want to get another test but there is no where open :(Click to expand...

Oh no! :( Here we have 24 hour pharmacies and drug stores!


----------



## skweek35

Our 24 hour pharmacies are few and far apart! 
I think my closest one is a good 30 minute drive!!
Esp on a sunday night


----------



## JBear85

Eeeeks Sammi I'm so excited for you!!! Can't wait to hear the results of your next test! :dust:

I, on the other hand, FINALLY got my visit from AF this morning...no idea what the holdup was, but at least she's here and I can start fresh this cycle!!

How is everyone?


----------



## skweek35

Hi Jen, I've been really busy, well with kids back at school tomorrow and trying to plan my wedding!! 
As the saying goes - It never rains but it pours!!!


----------



## pip squeek

Thanks guys I just hope that line gets darker tomorrow wish I had a laptop so I could show you a pic. 

I don't know of any 24hr pharmacies around me at all. Wish there was one. I'm going to try test in the morning will go in to work a but late don't think j could wait till 1 lol


----------



## pip squeek

Oh Jen sorry she arrived at least you know now and you can get ready for this month.


----------



## FitzBaby

skweek35 said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> ooohhh ... what facebook group? private??? I'd LOVE to join. How is everyone? Enjoying a long weekend in the U.S. here. DH took Friday off of work and is off tomorrow too (Monday). It's been WONDERFUL. We decided to officially get on teh SMEP starting tomorrow (cycle day 8). We are looking back on last month and are actually thinking we may have succeeded but it wasn't a sticky egg. Just too random of pregnancy symptoms that I NEVER get and my AF was so odd (lots of clots and super heavy).
> 
> So, we are on to SMEP plan tomorrow. DTD every other day until cycle day 13 when it will be every night. I'll start OV testing on cycle day 10. Anyone else doing this too?
> 
> We also did SMEP last cycle and will be doing again this cycle. I am currently CD5 so will be starting DTD tomorrow till CD14 or CD16 when we will be DTD every day for 5 days.
> Good luck and keep me informed as to how it all goes. Lets hope we get our sticky beans this cycle.Click to expand...

Yes!


----------



## Jemma0717

Sorry AF arrived Jen...we both need updated tickers on the 1st page haha. IDK WTH was wrong with us!!!


----------



## pip squeek

Oh it so quite on bear today. 

Is everyone okay?


----------



## pip squeek

How is school going tiff?


----------



## Jemma0717

School is great! Super busy tho


----------



## pip squeek

Ahhh I'm driving myself crazy I want another test ha ha


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff - no more thinking about TTC, I'm so upset. 

Greer - my AF is too super clotty, makes me worry. :/


----------



## FragileDoll

Carla and Lacey, I've sent you FR on Facebook. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Sammi, hope you get your BFP. We really need to see a :bfp: this cycle.


----------



## pip squeek

FragileDoll said:


> Sammi, hope you get your BFP. We really need to see a :bfp: this cycle.

Ahh thank you I hope so too will test again in the morning. 

How are you doing?


----------



## skweek35

Hey Ana, I have accepted your FR. 
How you doing?


----------



## FragileDoll

I am doing good.

How are you both?


----------



## JBear85

Haha Tiff our tickers are definitely WAY off!! I dont know what was up for me, maybe just stress? This period is awful though - I'm in the most pain! :(


----------



## skweek35

I've been really busy. Was back at work/school last week already. 
As I am heading up a new project with the school I am just super busy at the mo!!! 
So between running my class, 2 school projects, planning my wedding and TTCing!!! I am uber busy at the mo. 
Having to find odd moments to catch up with everyone!! 
Was so glad to find a few moments to go shopping for new work clothes!! I had almost no work clothes as the old bigger clothes had to be thrown out!! 
I am so proud of myself - I managed to get into a size 12 top!!!! gone are all the size 18 and 20's!!!!


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> Haha Tiff our tickers are definitely WAY off!! I dont know what was up for me, maybe just stress? This period is awful though - I'm in the most pain! :(

Jen, I also had more pain with this last period!! Ok nothing major but I dont usually get period pain these days. So just the fact that I was asking for pain killers speaks!!


----------



## FitzBaby

hi all


----------



## JBear85

There's something strange going on with this thread this cycle, I swear! For AF day one, this is absolute torture. It's like I'm the one being punished for her being late :haha:

I might be pretty quiet this week - I'm on holidays until net Monday...YAYYYYY!!!


----------



## FitzBaby

enjoy the holiday! put your feet up and relax a little!


----------



## JBear85

FitzBaby said:


> enjoy the holiday! put your feet up and relax a little!

Thanks Greer!! :hugs:


----------



## pip squeek

Good morning girls

How are we all this morning?

Well iv done another test this morning and after 4 minutes a line apeared prob about the same colour as yesterday its defo not an evap because the line is thik and PINK well i dont think it is. The result took about 5 mins to appear. I have read that the HGC doubles every 2-3 days so i think i will test again in the morning or the day after. 

AF is due tomorrow.

I have attached a pic of the test what do you think? Sorry it is a bad pic i took it on my I phone i managed to uplode it at work. You can see it better if you make the pic bigger
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Gregsprincess

That looks like a BFP to me - congratulations :happydance::wohoo:


----------



## pip squeek

Ahh thank you i really hope it is and hope it gets darker too


----------



## trying2becalm

pip squeek said:


> Good morning girls
> 
> How are we all this morning?
> 
> Well iv done another test this morning and after 4 minutes a line apeared prob about the same colour as yesterday its defo not an evap because the line is thik and PINK well i dont think it is. The result took about 5 mins to appear. I have read that the HGC doubles every 2-3 days so i think i will test again in the morning or the day after.
> 
> AF is due tomorrow.
> 
> I have attached a pic of the test what do you think? Sorry it is a bad pic i took it on my I phone i managed to uplode it at work. You can see it better if you make the pic bigger


Defo looks like two lines to me!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

That's a :bfp: without a doubt. Congrats, hun!


----------



## pip squeek

Ahh thanks guys

It still dont feel real im still expecting a BFN i just dint know why. I cant get my head arround it. I just didnt expect it to happen so fast


----------



## trying2becalm

pip squeek said:


> Ahh thanks guys
> 
> It still dont feel real im still expecting a BFN i just dint know why. I cant get my head arround it. I just didnt expect it to happen so fast

I know what you mean. I was the same and I was expecting it to take a few months. 
The thing is that everything has changed, and yet not changed. I am 9 weeks tomorrow now though and my boobs really ache and I will need bigger bras in the next couple of weeks, I need to stick to my low waisted jeans now, and now really watch what I eat, all of which is comforting as makes it more real. I even welcome the bouts of nausea (sometimes). 

So pleased to see another BFP!!


----------



## pip squeek

trying2becalm said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Ahh thanks guys
> 
> It still dont feel real im still expecting a BFN i just dint know why. I cant get my head arround it. I just didnt expect it to happen so fast
> 
> I know what you mean. I was the same and I was expecting it to take a few months.
> The thing is that everything has changed, and yet not changed. I am 9 weeks tomorrow now though and my boobs really ache and I will need bigger bras in the next couple of weeks, I need to stick to my low waisted jeans now, and now really watch what I eat, all of which is comforting as makes it more real. I even welcome the bouts of nausea (sometimes).
> 
> So pleased to see another BFP!!Click to expand...

I know i want to do another test just to make sure iv already done 3 :haha:

Iv been cramping like period typ cramps also not been feeling hungry which is not like me at all. With my son i had terrible morning sickness i ended up in hospital just hope it dont happen again.

Im only about 4 and a half weeks so its early days i say roll on 12 weeks.

Do you have your first scan booked then?


----------



## JBear85

Congrats Sammi! That's so exciting :D 

I'm so glad we got at least 1 BFP this cycle!


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> Congrats Sammi! That's so exciting :D
> 
> I'm so glad we got at least 1 BFP this cycle!

Thank you jen 

Im going to test again in the morning just to see if the line is any darker.

Af is due tomorrow


----------



## jmandrews

Morning!!!! Congrats Sammi :bfp: 
Hope everyone i's having a great weekend!
Jen I'm glad u finally got AF so u can get started on ur next cycle :hugs:
I hope there are more BFPs to come this month!


----------



## pip squeek

Ahh thank you. 

Iv just done a first response and the line was so dark I believe it now. Roll on 12 weeks so I can relax. 

Yeah iv got my fingers crossed for you all this cycle


----------



## trying2becalm

pip squeek said:


> trying2becalm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Ahh thanks guys
> 
> It still dont feel real im still expecting a BFN i just dint know why. I cant get my head arround it. I just didnt expect it to happen so fast
> 
> I know what you mean. I was the same and I was expecting it to take a few months.
> The thing is that everything has changed, and yet not changed. I am 9 weeks tomorrow now though and my boobs really ache and I will need bigger bras in the next couple of weeks, I need to stick to my low waisted jeans now, and now really watch what I eat, all of which is comforting as makes it more real. I even welcome the bouts of nausea (sometimes).
> 
> So pleased to see another BFP!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know i want to do another test just to make sure iv already done 3 :haha:
> 
> Iv been cramping like period typ cramps also not been feeling hungry which is not like me at all. With my son i had terrible morning sickness i ended up in hospital just hope it dont happen again.
> 
> Im only about 4 and a half weeks so its early days i say roll on 12 weeks.
> 
> Do you have your first scan booked then?Click to expand...

Well went to the doc at 5 weeks and he found out he could not refer me to the hospital till I was 6 weeks. Went back at 7 and ge referred me then. Had a letter of acknowledgement from the health team who do home visits but nothing from the hospital yet. Hope it comes through soon. Can't wait fir the scan and to know all is well and get things moving. It's my first pregnancy so all new!


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks Sammi! 

I'm just really confused now because I'm not sure if that was O. I's it possible to see EWCM this late? I'm on CD 27. All I can do i's wait to see if AF shows up. So we will see.


----------



## emilyanne

*How is everyone?

Congrats pip squeek! *


----------



## butterworth

congrats Sammi so exciting


----------



## Pnutsprincess

pip squeek said:


> Good morning girls
> 
> How are we all this morning?
> 
> Well iv done another test this morning and after 4 minutes a line apeared prob about the same colour as yesterday its defo not an evap because the line is thik and PINK well i dont think it is. The result took about 5 mins to appear. I have read that the HGC doubles every 2-3 days so i think i will test again in the morning or the day after.
> 
> AF is due tomorrow.
> 
> I have attached a pic of the test what do you think? Sorry it is a bad pic i took it on my I phone i managed to uplode it at work. You can see it better if you make the pic bigger




Congrats hun


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Morning ladies,
How are you all?


----------



## FitzBaby

Hooray Sammi!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## pip squeek

Thank you for all the congratulations ladies. 

How are we all?


----------



## pip squeek

Is there no one on tonight


----------



## jmandrews

wow its been quiet since i check this morning.... 

hey Sammi! i am good... just exhausted and sick of my allergies... it had been about 90 degrees out here and today it is about 65 ... huge change! im freezing! my body is not used to this haha

how are you???


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well at 12dpo Got a BFN, so I am not testing anymore unless I dont get my period for a week


----------



## jmandrews

aw Lacey i think thats a good idea! FXed! :dust:


----------



## pip squeek

Oh lacy you could still get your bfp she ain't hear yet. 

Oh wish it was warm hear we are having rubbish weather. I'm good thank you


----------



## pip squeek

Hope everyone is okay it's been so quite in hear. 

I shall be on to chat tomorrow off to bed I'm shattered night everone


----------



## Jemma0717

Congrats Sammi!!!! How exciting! :)


----------



## Zaney

Congrats Sammi!!!! so pleased for you and please please please dont stress about is it true or will it stick......cos i have to say this cos i see people do it so much.......ur pregnant there is a line enjoy it...1 bit of stress or worry could cause something no1 wants....sorry if that sounds rude but i have to say it cos it worries me when people worry early on and stress is last thing u need so enjoy every moment and congrats hun!.............woooohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies
how are you?


----------



## JBear85

Well AF brought a nasty flu along with her this month... I've been either in bed or in the bathroom since yesterday evening - no fun :( 

I can't wait for this to be over so things can go back to normal!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## pip squeek

Zaney said:


> Congrats Sammi!!!! so pleased for you and please please please dont stress about is it true or will it stick......cos i have to say this cos i see people do it so much.......ur pregnant there is a line enjoy it...1 bit of stress or worry could cause something no1 wants....sorry if that sounds rude but i have to say it cos it worries me when people worry early on and stress is last thing u need so enjoy every moment and congrats hun!.............woooohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx

Ahhh thank you zara.

Oh no it dont sound rude at all i totally agree with you. No need to stress about it at all it should be a happy time. Im still in shock tho lol i will have 18 month between them its going to be hard work but so worth it. I cant wait just to get to the 12 week mark.

How are you feeling now?


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> Well AF brought a nasty flu along with her this month... I've been either in bed or in the bathroom since yesterday evening - no fun :(
> 
> I can't wait for this to be over so things can go back to normal!
> 
> How is everyone doing?

Oh no Jen sorry your not feeling well i hope it passes soon.

Im good thanks


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies I don't fell good today body hurts and stomach feels yucky hoping its not the flu but I felt like this last week for a few days then it passed. testing day is tomorrow not sure if I'll test yet or just wait another day or 2 af has kinda had a schedual of her own the last few months


----------



## purplelilly

Good morning ladies. Just back from a long weekend (U.S.) and I see the latest chatter

CONRATS PIP SQUEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats a def BFP! Knew we'd get at least one this mth, was getting nervous!

Don't feel bad about testing multiple times, so did i until the test line was darker than the control :blush: Jus takes some time to sink in i guess lol:dohh: Now onto the 12ww and cheerleading in here :happydance:


----------



## purplelilly

Glad that some of you got some answers even if it was the wicked witch so you can move on to the next cycle and your BFP!
JMandrews-- jus relax as best you can honey and enjoy the bding! lol


----------



## jmandrews

Good Morning everyone!
Sorry I can't stay and chat. I am off to the eye doctor and then going to work. I will definitely be on here later.
I am just taking it day by day. So hopefully we will have an answer this weekend :) FXed!
How is everyone? ill check in around lunch time to see what you all are up to. hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Morning ladies,
How is everyone doing?


----------



## pip squeek

Hey I'm good thank you how are you?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

pip squeek said:


> Hey I'm good thank you how are you?

Im ok. I dont know if I should test today or not. I have no cramps for AF.


----------



## pip squeek

Do you usually get signs for af? I would test but im addicted to it lol.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

pip squeek said:


> Do you usually get signs for af? I would test but im addicted to it lol.

Yeah Im usually in a fetal postioon asking my OH to shoot me. He actually said he was surprised I have not done that at all yet


----------



## butterworth

that could be a good sign Lacy. I feel no af cramps either and I would for sure have them the day before af so I'm thinking af might not show up tomorrow and wait a few more days she has been kinda irg lately


----------



## pip squeek

That's a good sign then. When did you last test?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I hope it is a good sign. I will test again then and if its BFN I will wait for AF


----------



## butterworth

who me or lacy? I haven't tested yet, was going to tomorrow but not sure if I will or not


----------



## pip squeek

Oh I hope you both get your bfp we need more my fingers are crossed


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I test yestrday morning and got a BFN and just tested now and got a BFN. Im ready for AF to come.


----------



## butterworth

I hope so too. I'm actually scared tbh if I see a bfp tomorrow my DF and i have been fighting so much lately I'm scared that we may break up or at least take some time apart. Oct is our 9 year anniversy and ever since I wanted a baby things have changed with us and I don't understand why


----------



## butterworth

Lacy it could be early still your not out yet till af


----------



## Pnutsprincess

butterworth said:


> I hope so too. I'm actually scared tbh if I see a bfp tomorrow my DF and i have been fighting so much lately I'm scared that we may break up or at least take some time apart. Oct is our 9 year anniversy and ever since I wanted a baby things have changed with us and I don't understand why

aww Im sorry Hun. I hope it will all workout soon. Relationships are hard but you guys have been together for almost 10yrs. You guys should know each other more thna anyone else. Maybe he feels pressured about ttcing


----------



## Pnutsprincess

pip squeek said:


> Oh I hope you both get your bfp we need more my fingers are crossed

Did you take another test??


----------



## butterworth

Pnutsprincess said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> I hope so too. I'm actually scared tbh if I see a bfp tomorrow my DF and i have been fighting so much lately I'm scared that we may break up or at least take some time apart. Oct is our 9 year anniversy and ever since I wanted a baby things have changed with us and I don't understand why
> 
> aww Im sorry Hun. I hope it will all workout soon. Relationships are hard but you guys have been together for almost 10yrs. You guys should know each other more thna anyone else. Maybe he feels pressured about ttcingClick to expand...

he is feeling pressured but I've been waiting for a long time for this and he knew I wanted to be a mom when we first got together so I don't know why all of a sudden the change in him


----------



## Pnutsprincess

butterworth said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> I hope so too. I'm actually scared tbh if I see a bfp tomorrow my DF and i have been fighting so much lately I'm scared that we may break up or at least take some time apart. Oct is our 9 year anniversy and ever since I wanted a baby things have changed with us and I don't understand why
> 
> aww Im sorry Hun. I hope it will all workout soon. Relationships are hard but you guys have been together for almost 10yrs. You guys should know each other more thna anyone else. Maybe he feels pressured about ttcingClick to expand...
> 
> he is feeling pressured but I've been waiting for a long time for this and he knew I wanted to be a mom when we first got together so I don't know why all of a sudden the change in himClick to expand...

Maybe you both need to have a talk. Does he want children?


----------



## butterworth

well my lunch is done off to work again talk to ya ladies later


----------



## butterworth

Pnutsprincess said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> I hope so too. I'm actually scared tbh if I see a bfp tomorrow my DF and i have been fighting so much lately I'm scared that we may break up or at least take some time apart. Oct is our 9 year anniversy and ever since I wanted a baby things have changed with us and I don't understand why
> 
> aww Im sorry Hun. I hope it will all workout soon. Relationships are hard but you guys have been together for almost 10yrs. You guys should know each other more thna anyone else. Maybe he feels pressured about ttcingClick to expand...
> 
> he is feeling pressured but I've been waiting for a long time for this and he knew I wanted to be a mom when we first got together so I don't know why all of a sudden the change in himClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe you both need to have a talk. Does he want children?Click to expand...

we have talked so much that I'm done talking about it with him he tells me he wants kids but acts like he doesn't I'm confused and they say women are a mystery.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

butterworth said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> I hope so too. I'm actually scared tbh if I see a bfp tomorrow my DF and i have been fighting so much lately I'm scared that we may break up or at least take some time apart. Oct is our 9 year anniversy and ever since I wanted a baby things have changed with us and I don't understand why
> 
> aww Im sorry Hun. I hope it will all workout soon. Relationships are hard but you guys have been together for almost 10yrs. You guys should know each other more thna anyone else. Maybe he feels pressured about ttcingClick to expand...
> 
> he is feeling pressured but I've been waiting for a long time for this and he knew I wanted to be a mom when we first got together so I don't know why all of a sudden the change in himClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe you both need to have a talk. Does he want children?Click to expand...
> 
> we have talked so much that I'm done talking about it with him he tells me he wants kids but acts like he doesn't I'm confused and they say women are a mystery.Click to expand...

Im sure he will come around


----------



## pip squeek

Oh I'm sorry you got a bfn your not out till she gets you tho. I feel guilty posting my bfp on hear because I know everyone wants one so bad. 

Yeah just did 1 more first response test and the line was dark so I'm defo pregnant he he got a doctors appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

thats great hun and Im not upset about you getting a BFP and you should enjoy it. we will all get ours in time.


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah defo everyones time will come.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Im so bored


----------



## Pnutsprincess

where is everyone today??


----------



## pip squeek

where has everyone gone is so quite


----------



## FragileDoll

Just popping in to say Hi! 

I am so not liking the WTT period. :dohh:


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello Sammi how are you?


----------



## butterworth

ana how are you?


----------



## pip squeek

Hey I'm good thank you. I'm not liking the feeling sick tho lol


----------



## FragileDoll

Feeling shitty, blah. :(


----------



## jmandrews

Hey girls!
i have missed you all so much lately! i feel like I haven't had a lot of time for BnB.
I have been working my butt off! I am exhausted and ready to here about how you all are doing.
I am so ready to test its not even funny, but i am super nervous because i have seen a lot of women having chemicals on here and because I have no clue when AF is due so how do i know when to test. grr


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies, no AF cramps and Im suppose to get her tomorrow, Im just ready to have her. Sick of BFN


----------



## jmandrews

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey ladies, no AF cramps and Im suppose to get her tomorrow, Im just ready to have her. Sick of BFN

you could just be getting BFN because your levels are too low... dont give up stay positive! no AF is a good sign! plus u were testing early so you never know


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, no AF cramps and Im suppose to get her tomorrow, Im just ready to have her. Sick of BFN
> 
> you could just be getting BFN because your levels are too low... dont give up stay positive! no AF is a good sign! plus u were testing early so you never knowClick to expand...

true, but im going to wait to test again


----------



## jmandrews

yeah thats a good idea... i would too :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Dont want to ge tmy hopes up


----------



## pip squeek

Good morning girls

How are you all today?


----------



## FragileDoll

Good morning, hun. I'm good, how are you feeling today?


----------



## pip squeek

Hi ana im good thank you i feel pretty good today. I have my first docs apointment today cant wait.


----------



## pip squeek

its been so quite on hear


----------



## jmandrews

Good morning!!! Happy Wednesday!
Yay Sammi so excited for u!
I've been quiet on here because I've been working all week :(
And every time I get on no one i's here to talk to

How i's everyone? What have u been up to?


----------



## pip squeek

I know its the same for me every time i come on there is no one hear.

Im good thanks and not been up to much. Im just at work but finish in half an hour cant wait.

How are you?


----------



## pip squeek

When are you due to test?


----------



## purplelilly

good morning ladies how are you today?


----------



## pip squeek

purplelilly said:


> good morning ladies how are you today?

Hey im good thanks you?

Have you had many symptoms?


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi all! Hubby and I started SMEP plan last night on cd 9. I'll start testing today. I have to say, not feeling it this cycle and I have NO sex drive AT ALL.... UUGGGHHH.

Sammi, can't wait to hear how the appt. goes! Good luck!


----------



## purplelilly

I'm doin good. The first few weeks my boobs hurt like crazy (i'm up a cup already:blush:) I saw my doc at 6 wks and she said to get ready for morning sickness but so far so good. I've had a couple days of nasea but that's about it. Yesterday i had that bag of potatoes feeling in my pelvis again with alittle crampy so we'll see:shrug: My next appt is next tuesday and i'm hoping to get an appt for my first u/s :happydance:


----------



## purplelilly

FitzBaby said:


> Hi all! Hubby and I started SMEP plan last night on cd 9. I'll start testing today. I have to say, not feeling it this cycle and I have NO sex drive AT ALL.... UUGGGHHH.
> 
> Sammi, can't wait to hear how the appt. goes! Good luck!

Sorry your not feeling up to it this month but maybe a romp or two will kick start your body again :haha: That's happened to me before. I on the other hand have a DH who is scared to bd so i'm currently on sabatical :haha:


----------



## purplelilly

pip squeek said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> good morning ladies how are you today?
> 
> Hey im good thanks you?
> 
> Have you had many symptoms?Click to expand...

how are you feeling? (besides excited and nervous of course:winkwink:)


----------



## FitzBaby

purplelilly said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! Hubby and I started SMEP plan last night on cd 9. I'll start testing today. I have to say, not feeling it this cycle and I have NO sex drive AT ALL.... UUGGGHHH.
> 
> Sammi, can't wait to hear how the appt. goes! Good luck!
> 
> Sorry your not feeling up to it this month but maybe a romp or two will kick start your body again :haha: That's happened to me before. I on the other hand have a DH who is scared to bd so i'm currently on sabatical :haha:Click to expand...

You probably don't want to hear this but when I was PG with DD my hubby was the same way. And we had a few bumps in the road through the pregnancy so we went over 9 months without DTD!!!!


----------



## purplelilly

FitzBaby said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! Hubby and I started SMEP plan last night on cd 9. I'll start testing today. I have to say, not feeling it this cycle and I have NO sex drive AT ALL.... UUGGGHHH.
> 
> Sammi, can't wait to hear how the appt. goes! Good luck!
> 
> Sorry your not feeling up to it this month but maybe a romp or two will kick start your body again :haha: That's happened to me before. I on the other hand have a DH who is scared to bd so i'm currently on sabatical :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You probably don't want to hear this but when I was PG with DD my hubby was the same way. And we had a few bumps in the road through the pregnancy so we went over 9 months without DTD!!!!Click to expand...

:cry: 2 mths into it and i'm thinking that may be a distinct possiblity :nope:

Maybe TMI but we did try over the weekend and it hurt so i'm not really that in the mood anymore either:shrug:


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah me and my dh were the same we dint dtd when I was pregnant with my son dh thought it was weird. 

I'm actually feeling good at the mo. Had a bit of back pain and feeling sick but nothing too bad. I had terrible sickness with my son so I'm just hoping it stays away fingers crossed


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you? No AF yet and she is due today but she will come probably later tonight and if she does im ok with it. My OH is in the field today until the 16th or 17th so Idk how this upcoming cycle will go and then in OCT he should be leaving for ranger school


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I also think I might have a UTI because i have to pee every 30-45 minutes


----------



## jmandrews

pip squeek said:


> When are you due to test?

Sorry Ive been working and now on lunch break :) I am good starting to feel sick from my allergies. I am testing on Sunday! I can't wait


----------



## jmandrews

Pnutsprincess said:


> I also think I might have a UTI because i have to pee every 30-45 minutes

Does it hurt to pee?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> I also think I might have a UTI because i have to pee every 30-45 minutes
> 
> Does it hurt to pee?Click to expand...

No, but I dont know why else i could be peeing that much. I went to the bathroom 6 times the whole time i was in bed sleeping


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> I also think I might have a UTI because i have to pee every 30-45 minutes
> 
> Does it hurt to pee?Click to expand...
> 
> No, but I dont know why else i could be peeing that much. I went to the bathroom 6 times the whole time i was in bed sleepingClick to expand...

Maybe a good thing:shrug::dust:

Stinks that DH is going to be away for so long!


----------



## purplelilly

That ticker may be too brutally honest! lol I've never added up how much i've spent on tests and OPK's but i know it would be WAYYYYY more that $120!:rofl:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

purplelilly said:


> That ticker may be too brutally honest! lol I've never added up how much i've spent on tests and OPK's but i know it would be WAYYYYY more that $120!:rofl:

LOL I thought it was cute. Yeah I try not to spend too much money


----------



## purplelilly

it is cute! My obsessive personality wouldn't be able to take it though!lol


----------



## Pnutsprincess

purplelilly said:


> it is cute! My obsessive personality wouldn't be able to take it though!lol

lol, well you are close to your 12th week. Im praying that you stay in good health


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> it is cute! My obsessive personality wouldn't be able to take it though!lol
> 
> lol, well you are close to your 12th week. Im praying that you stay in good healthClick to expand...

Thank you so much hon! 12WK cannot come fast enough! I'm hoping my dr appt next week will ease my worries some [-o&lt;


----------



## Pnutsprincess

purplelilly said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> it is cute! My obsessive personality wouldn't be able to take it though!lol
> 
> lol, well you are close to your 12th week. Im praying that you stay in good healthClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much hon! 12WK cannot come fast enough! I'm hoping my dr appt next week will ease my worries some [-o&lt;Click to expand...


Good luck hun


----------



## skweek35

Hello all 
I really missed popping on here last night as I was really busy with work and viewing yet another venue 
How is everyone tonight?


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello Carla, I'm good. How about ya?


----------



## FragileDoll

I feel so stupid not continuing TTC with all you ladies while I want to. I wish we were atleast NTNP - WTT sucks.


----------



## FragileDoll

WTT is the only reason keeping me from the thread I don't have anything to tell you ladies what we might be doing this cycle or where we are or how much BD we have been upto and missing that bit, it is getting over on my nerves.


----------



## FragileDoll

I like your new ticker, Lacey.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

FragileDoll said:


> I like your new ticker, Lacey.

Thanks Ana, I have missed you. Still NO AF and im going nuts


----------



## Jemma0717

Pnutsprincess said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> I like your new ticker, Lacey.
> 
> Thanks Ana, I have missed you. Still NO AF and im going nutsClick to expand...

Not trying to put a damper on things but when you constantly think about it and "stress" over it, it WILL come late and then that messes up your cycle....if you just relax, that's when it will happen. Like I said, not trying to be rude but I have learned this the hard way.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Jemma0717 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> I like your new ticker, Lacey.
> 
> Thanks Ana, I have missed you. Still NO AF and im going nutsClick to expand...
> 
> Not trying to put a damper on things but when you constantly think about it and "stress" over it, it WILL come late and then that messes up your cycle....if you just relax, that's when it will happen. Like I said, not trying to be rude but I have learned this the hard way.Click to expand...

Im not stressing, I know im not pregnant my cycles are either 31, or 32 days maybe ill have her tomorrow


----------



## Jemma0717

Pnutsprincess said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> I like your new ticker, Lacey.
> 
> Thanks Ana, I have missed you. Still NO AF and im going nutsClick to expand...
> 
> Not trying to put a damper on things but when you constantly think about it and "stress" over it, it WILL come late and then that messes up your cycle....if you just relax, that's when it will happen. Like I said, not trying to be rude but I have learned this the hard way.Click to expand...
> 
> Im not stressing, I know im not pregnant my cycles are either 31, or 32 days maybe ill have her tomorrowClick to expand...

Oh ok guess when you said you were going nuts it made me think you were thinkin about it too much.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I was but then I talked to my OH and now im just going to wait and see what happens


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I just hope when she does come ins not when im sleeping and I wake up to a blood all over my bed, I hate when she does that


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I hate how my cycle can be either 30, 31, 32 days...i wish I could have my cycle be the same, that is what drives me nuts


----------



## jmandrews

i wish my cycle were like yours... lol mine are all over the place. anywhere from 31 to 36 days and one time it was 41 days! yikes! i hope im getting back to a regular cycle.

how is everyone?


----------



## FitzBaby

hi all! good over here. Tomorrow is our BD day according to the SMEP. ANOTHER friend is pregnant ... so make that 9! UUUGGGHHHH!!!!


----------



## FitzBaby

OK, gross questions here. So I have a hard time keeping "DH" in. I lay on my back with my legs in the air/against the wall for at least a half an hour after every time DH goes in me. Well, did that last night and a tiny drip came out after I had my legs up but then this morning went I went to the bathroom a lot of him (I don't know how much was there to begin with though) came out. How can I keep him in better? Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## jmandrews

Greer-
wow you have a lot of pregnant friends! i only have two pregnant friends.

I don't think you need to worry about "keeping sperm in you" it is normal for some to come out after BDing the next morning. happens to me all the time. There are thousands and thousands of little sperms swimming in there so i am sure plenty are making their way up to your egg. haha i lay like that too! :rofl: You are doing everything right! just keep dong what you are doing.


----------



## FitzBaby

jmandrews said:


> Greer-
> wow you have a lot of pregnant friends! i only have two pregnant friends.
> 
> I don't think you need to worry about "keeping sperm in you" it is normal for some to come out after BDing the next morning. happens to me all the time. There are thousands and thousands of little sperms swimming in there so i am sure plenty are making their way up to your egg. haha i lay like that too! :rofl: You are doing everything right! just keep dong what you are doing.

This is SO gross but one time my feet were dirty and I left footprints on the wall! So now I wear "sexy socks" (not really, they are Hanes brand 6 for $10!) and DH puts them on me after we BD!!!:rofl:


----------



## jmandrews

i am having some strong cramping right now. not sure if its because of what i ate or if its AF cramps... oh well i guess ill find out tomorrow!


----------



## FitzBaby

And seriously ... it is 9 people! All due around March and April!


----------



## jmandrews

FitzBaby said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Greer-
> wow you have a lot of pregnant friends! i only have two pregnant friends.
> 
> I don't think you need to worry about "keeping sperm in you" it is normal for some to come out after BDing the next morning. happens to me all the time. There are thousands and thousands of little sperms swimming in there so i am sure plenty are making their way up to your egg. haha i lay like that too! :rofl: You are doing everything right! just keep dong what you are doing.
> 
> This is SO gross but one time my feet were dirty and I left footprints on the wall! So now I wear "sexy socks" (not really, they are Hanes brand 6 for $10!) and DH puts them on me after we BD!!!:rofl:Click to expand...

HAHAHA THAT IS SOO FUNNY! luckily i have a head board and its dark wood!:haha:


----------



## FitzBaby

ooohhh.. will you be testing tomorrow?


----------



## FragileDoll

Greer, that happens to me all the time. Whenever we BD - I lay with my legs up in the air for 1 straight hour but it still drips after I stand up then :shrug: not just a lil bit of them but a whole lot of good amount comes out - I feel like all of them just drips and dont wanna stay in not even a bit of it, like my coochie is rejecting :spermy: :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

My cycles are weird i.e 26 - 30 days - they keep me wondering and make me get my hopes high while it isn't the case.


----------



## FitzBaby

ugh ... mine have been so crazy since coming off hte pill ... 29 days, 27, 28, 25 ... crazy and gets me so anxious!


----------



## jmandrews

wow i just watched the documentary the sperm race.... i just learned so much i had not known... had no idea that only about 20ish sperm make it to your fallopian tube and then only a couple survive. and only if you are ovulating right at that moment do the fertilize... wow that just crushed my hopes haha it seems so rare! 

yes i think i might Test tomorrow if AF has not arrived by then. I am feeling fairly strong cramps which makes me think she is just around the corner.


----------



## butterworth

well af started today oh well on to the next month but on a positive note at least af is starting a reg pattern again thats good news


----------



## jmandrews

im sorry! but sounds like that is great news going in to your next cycle! FXed! hope you get your BFP soon! :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

This cycle wasn't lucky for either of us.


----------



## FragileDoll

How are you ladies today?


----------



## butterworth

I'm good ana but I have the biggest headache all the pain is on the left side of my face. I don't want to work today cuz it hurts so bad but I'm the only one that knows how to work in my department and I have so much to do today. I woke up like this but the weather has changed so much this week I think that is why my head hurts.


----------



## jmandrews

Hey ladies!!! just poppin in to say good morning and hope everyone has a great day! THINK POSITIVE! :) 

i am 13dpo today and i tested for the first time i decided not to wait until sunday, but i got a BFN... but its ok because its no over until the :witch: shows her ugly face! Now ill just be waiting for AF not to show up! 

:hugs: to everyone and lots of :dust:
im off to work talk to you ladies later!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies just popping in to say hi


----------



## pip squeek

Hi girls

How are we today?


----------



## FragileDoll

Sandy, aww hope you feel better, hun!

Sammi, Lacey and Janene - I'm good! Hope you all have a good day/night! :hugs:


----------



## FitzBaby

Wow... this thread has been eerily quiet lately. What's going on???


----------



## JBear85

It has been REALLY quiet! I've been on holidays all week, plus dealing with AF and the flu! Ready to start DTD so I can try to make the most of this cycle!!

How has everyone been? I've missed you all, but I only have my phone so it's annoying to check in too often!

Hope you're all well! xo


----------



## pip squeek

Hey girls how are you all? 

Jen nice to see you bk how are you? 

I won't be on much next wee as we are going on holiday can't wait will be a nice break. I just hope the sickness stays away as the people we are going with don't know I am pregnant


----------



## FitzBaby

Ooohh, hiding morning sickness is the WORST. I drank so much white grape juice so people would think it was wine and then be "hung over" ... ha! But I had nausea constantly too and that got pretty tricky. Good luck and enjoy your vacation!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Good morning! Sorry I haven't been around much. I worked yesterday and I am an advisor now for my sorority and had to go help them out with recruitment. I was there until 2 in the morning! Agh! Now I'm so tired. I have a busy weekend ahead of me too.

How i's everyone? It's been so quiet!
AF still hasn't showed up. So I am thinking I didn't O until late in my cycle. So I think I have another week of waiting. If AF doesn't show up by thur (CD 37) then imam testing again :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Morning ladies
How is everyone??


----------



## FitzBaby

what happened here. i hate saying this but i think i'm moving on . this thread has just been so very quiet and needing some support/gossip time!!!


----------



## purplelilly

FitzBaby said:


> what happened here. i hate saying this but i think i'm moving on . this thread has just been so very quiet and needing some support/gossip time!!!

:cry::cry: seems to be true :cry::cry: Feel free to look me up anytime! I'm on here during the week alot but not so much on this thread since everyone seems to have left :cry:


----------



## purplelilly

pip squeek said:


> Hey girls how are you all?
> 
> Jen nice to see you bk how are you?
> 
> I won't be on much next wee as we are going on holiday can't wait will be a nice break. I just hope the sickness stays away as the people we are going with don't know I am pregnant

Have fun on your vacation!!!!! good luck with the hiding and be sure to check in when you get back! Love to hear how it all went!

I have my first real prenatal appt next tues, I'll let ya know how it goes when you get back! :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Hello ladies!! hows everyone been? 
I'm sorry I havent been on much this past week, but work has been stupidly busy!!!! I'm sooo glad its the weekend!! time to catch up on sleep and chit chat here


----------



## FitzBaby

purplelilly said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> what happened here. i hate saying this but i think i'm moving on . this thread has just been so very quiet and needing some support/gossip time!!!
> 
> :cry::cry: seems to be true :cry::cry: Feel free to look me up anytime! I'm on here during the week alot but not so much on this thread since everyone seems to have left :cry:Click to expand...

Oh I will, I am excited to hear about your pregnancy and can't wait to until your little bub gets here!!!


----------



## purplelilly

FitzBaby said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> what happened here. i hate saying this but i think i'm moving on . this thread has just been so very quiet and needing some support/gossip time!!!
> 
> :cry::cry: seems to be true :cry::cry: Feel free to look me up anytime! I'm on here during the week alot but not so much on this thread since everyone seems to have left :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I will, I am excited to hear about your pregnancy and can't wait to until your little bub gets here!!!Click to expand...

Thanks! right now i'm focusing on getting past the 12ww and hopefully an u/s soon to see & hear a heartbeat ( will calm my nerves GREATLY)


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello ladies, I admit I haven't been around much I'd totally blame WTT - it has put me with my tail in a sling. Carbon flush! I really hope these months go by faster - but I'm afraid to say DH not wanting to TTC in December/January just yet he want to wait till next year. The feeling of TTC next year gives me whingeing jimmies. 

I still am creeping around but have nothing to talk about TTC. :(


----------



## skweek35

HI Ana, I feel like I'm in the same boat in some ways. 
I'm kind of in limbo at the mo as we might be bringing the wedding date forward and I really dont want to be under stress to loose the weight after having baby so might bring the date forward and wait till after or just before to start trying again. 
Hope you are well.


----------



## Zaney

FitzBaby said:


> what happened here. i hate saying this but i think i'm moving on . this thread has just been so very quiet and needing some support/gossip time!!!

dont move on :( ill miss u i am here just had few bits to deal with im here and staying...internet probs dont help right now but sorted dongle atm till my proppa connection is back.......dont leeeeeeeeeave lol xx


----------



## Zaney

well ill be back on more now and hope every1 is ok....ill be back on 2moro for a good ole chat and cant wait.....missed ya all :) xxx


----------



## Jemma0717

NO ONE LEAVE!!! :( We need a support system when we need it. I have been sooo busy with school, work now, AND volunteering I have to do....but I will always need you ladies- you all know my background!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
Sorry I havent been around. Been busy. Today was a busy day.


----------



## hakunamatata

Same here, been super busy and not able to be online loads. Still I'm glad I can check in with you guys as I'm able. Hope everyone has a good weekend!!


----------



## pip squeek

I'm not goin anywhere I need you girls. 

Will check in wile in holiday to say hi. X


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, Just back from looking at yet more venues!! We really do need to make a decision soon!!! 

Oh I saw the doctor yesterday and she has requested 21 day bloods - which will be around 26 Sept. She has also asked for OH to get his swimmers checked. I briefly spoke to him this morning and he didnt seem to mind, so hopefully get them check soon too. 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## JBear85

I'm just enjoying the very last of my holidays - back to the office on Monday :( they always seem to go by too quickly!!

That will be great for you Carla, hopefully if nothing else having the tests done will give you some peace of mind!

How is everyone doing? I've missed you all! But I've only had my iPhone all week and to be honest, posting is too much of a pain in the ass on this thing to do anything more than check in periodically! I'll be back full swing on Monday :)


----------



## pip squeek

Hey I'm good thanks how are you? 

I know tell me about it Im always on my I phone it's a pain. Can't wait to get my Internet bk.


----------



## Zaney

Glad all is well....i see we r all back to everyday life after the school holidays lol....kids r back at school and back 2 daily routine....but i like the relaxed approach we all still know whats going on and i aint gotta read a dozen pages lol xx


----------



## skweek35

that sure is one good thing about this thread being so quiet!! 
How you doing Zara?


----------



## FitzBaby

ha ... not too many pages to read!


----------



## skweek35

yea - life is just a bit busy at the mo!! 
glad that I'm not missing out on much


----------



## Jemma0717

HI!!!!


----------



## skweek35

hey Tiff, how you doing? 
Oh my gosh - we were just saying its been really quiet on here and then it starts hotting up in here


----------



## Jemma0717

Good, we all should catch up! I am good, just been busy busy as I always say now haha. Today has been a relaxing day for me.

How is everyone?


----------



## JBear85

Tiff!! I'm just checking in but I miss you! How have you been??


----------



## Jemma0717

I miss you too! I have been good. I have been on BnB pretty much alll day and should have been studying :haha: I will prob get to that tonight. I am not looking forward to this week as it is JAMMED pack with shit to do ugh

How r u?

OHHH and I forgot to tell you ladies! So AF arrived last Saturday.....it normally lasts 4-5 days. Well it went away Wednesday (so I THOUGHT) and I had sex Thursday evening and it came back! Then went away this AM. WTF is going on with me?!


----------



## JBear85

I'm good! Just enjoying the last bit of my holidays, and then I'll be on a lot from work again :)

My period used to do that too! If I DTD too close to when it finished, it would come back for like a day...not sure why, but it was annoying!! Now I just make sure I leave enough of a gap that it will be all good!


----------



## Jemma0717

Super weird! It has never happened to me before...seems like I am starting to follow YOUR cycles Jen! hahhaa


----------



## butterworth

Hi ladies 
just finished cleaning up after having a nice dinner with the family for my mom and dads 30th. wow 30 years is a long time together and I still see them very much in love. 
I've been stopping in the thread but it hasn't been as busy lately so I started playing the sims on fb and thats been kinda addictive 
tomorrow I'm having my inlaws and a few other family members over for a bbq that will be fun I haven't seem some of them since easter. then back to work on monday


----------



## Jemma0717

Add me! add me! https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002401400112


----------



## butterworth

sorry got lost in sims again i just added you thanks tiff


----------



## Jemma0717

Yay accepted! Thanks :)


----------



## butterworth

love your house, I just started playing a week ago I hate how you lose energy so fast


----------



## Jemma0717

butterworth said:


> love your house, I just started playing a week ago I hate how you lose energy so fast

Thanks :flower: and UGH ME TOO!! I have this problem in ALL my games :(


----------



## butterworth

its hard to walk away from this game


----------



## Jemma0717

It was for me at first but not anymore...I have soo many simoleans or w/e they are called and don't even know what to do...my house feels too big as it is.


----------



## butterworth

I"m still working on making more money I want to buy a new room but I don't even have enough to finish the wall paper in my kitchen and I don't have any energy to make more money


----------



## Jemma0717

I'll send you as much as it will allow me for the day :)


----------



## butterworth

thanks tiff. I didn't realize it did that i sent the max already this morning


----------



## Jemma0717

Yea, I haven't sent you really any gifts today so not sure why it won't let me send anything...I might have sent gifts to others earlier. Boooo!


----------



## butterworth

thats ok. If I just walk away for a little while I get some energy back.


----------



## Jemma0717

Yea, find somethin to do for a bit, that's what I do :D


----------



## butterworth

ya I think I might take a bath soon, it was a busy day cooking for my mom and dads 
30th and i have another busy day tomorrow


----------



## butterworth

well have a good night tiff I'm going to have that bath


----------



## Jemma0717

Ok, goodnight!


----------



## jmandrews

Hey everyone! Sry I haven't been on much. Ive only been checking Bnb on my iPhone and it's annoying. Wish I had my computer. Tomorrow evening I will be on more. I took my 2nd test today and got another BFN... But I am not giving up! I'm just hoping AF stays away!


----------



## Jemma0717

Sorry about the BFN but nope, don't give up yet!!!! You're not out till AF arrives..and even then it doesn't mean you're out hahaha


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, anyone around today? 

I have a lot of planning to do today so will be around most of today.


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> that sure is one good thing about this thread being so quiet!!
> How you doing Zara?

Hiya im ok....just come online to look up some bits b4 i see dr 2moro :blush: i shouldnt but i gotta lol.......how r u? i aint read last few posts yet but going to do that now :)


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> I miss you too! I have been good. I have been on BnB pretty much alll day and should have been studying :haha: I will prob get to that tonight. I am not looking forward to this week as it is JAMMED pack with shit to do ugh
> 
> How r u?
> 
> OHHH and I forgot to tell you ladies! So AF arrived last Saturday.....it normally lasts 4-5 days. Well it went away Wednesday (so I THOUGHT) and I had sex Thursday evening and it came back! Then went away this AM. WTF is going on with me?!

mine was opposite....when i was bleeding mine just stopped completely about 7/8pm then would start next day around lunch time...did that for few days was very strange


----------



## skweek35

Zaney said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> that sure is one good thing about this thread being so quiet!!
> How you doing Zara?
> 
> Hiya im ok....just come online to look up some bits b4 i see dr 2moro :blush: i shouldnt but i gotta lol.......how r u? i aint read last few posts yet but going to do that now :)Click to expand...

Hiya, 
I saw the doc on friday afternoon and she as given me paperwork for cd21 bloods and OH needs to get his swimmers checked out. I really hope he get the all clear. 

Are you also going to get bloods done?


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> that sure is one good thing about this thread being so quiet!!
> How you doing Zara?
> 
> Hiya im ok....just come online to look up some bits b4 i see dr 2moro :blush: i shouldnt but i gotta lol.......how r u? i aint read last few posts yet but going to do that now :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya,
> I saw the doc on friday afternoon and she as given me paperwork for cd21 bloods and OH needs to get his swimmers checked out. I really hope he get the all clear.
> 
> Are you also going to get bloods done?Click to expand...

i had my bloods done just over a month ago and dr said they r all fine, but they have a print out for me i havent managed to pick up yet with all the details and numbers, and hubbys forms r there to pick up to check his swimmers too....i hate needles but still had bloods done...but men get the exciting way to be tested lmao!!!! and hope the tests come back with some great news :) same for my hubby too x


----------



## skweek35

:haha: yes they certainly do!!! no pressure either!! hehe 
I think it is much easier to treat us if there is an OV issue - just give us some meds but is there a drug to give him if there is a swimmer issue? I dont think there is 

So FXed its an OV issue!!


----------



## Zaney

lol true so both got a good side and a bad...but hopefully u have no issues at all....but could be something minor that like ya said is fixed with pills....just 2 make ya egss stronger ;) thats what im hoping for....lol x


----------



## skweek35

Its been really quiet on here all day!! 

How you doing today Zara?


----------



## Zaney

yeah its been quite for a while....i dunno what i missed b4 or if there was any more bfps this month....but i think im getting whats happening so far lol.

im ok....trying not 2 think about much thats going on with my body im confused....i think im ov??

what about u, whats going on with u? x


----------



## skweek35

I'm doing ok today thanks. 
Just stupidly busy with work and trying to plan my wedding. 

Oh BTW - do you do party/wedding favours? 
Oh and can you give me your website addy again - I cant seem to remember where I wrote it down. :dohh:


----------



## babydoodle

I am very new on here and ttc for a while now. I am a few days away from my evil monthly enemy and i dont think it was the month for me. I feel like i do every other month before AF comes. Maybe this month will be different.


----------



## skweek35

Hello babydoodle, and welcome to our group! 
FXed, the :witch: does show this month. 
I am Carla. OH and I have been TTCing for 6 months now. 
What is your name?


----------



## JBear85

Hey girls!! FINALLY got my internet properly installed - no more checking in via iPhone when I'm not at the office! :D

How is everyone??


----------



## skweek35

I'm doing well thanks Jen!! 
Work is stupidly busy which means I have to catch up with Team Coochie over the weekends. 
How you doing?


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> I'm doing ok today thanks.
> Just stupidly busy with work and trying to plan my wedding.
> 
> Oh BTW - do you do party/wedding favours?
> Oh and can you give me your website addy again - I cant seem to remember where I wrote it down. :dohh:

yeah course sorry lol.....was away with fairys......my website is https://www.partycracker.co.uk
and yes i can get the favours and alsorts really .....just might not be on teh website yet.....i got all contacts ;)


----------



## Zaney

hi babydoodle, im zara been ttc for about .....well this is month 14 lmao and i am lucky to have 3 girls already :) fingers crossed that af dont come for u also :) x


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> I'm doing well thanks Jen!!
> Work is stupidly busy which means I have to catch up with Team Coochie over the weekends.
> How you doing?

Yeah I definitely get the sense that everyone is swamped and some girls are getting frustrated with the lack of activity on this thread lately. I'm actually just coming off of holidays, so I don't have much of an excuse for being so absent lately other than just relaxing and taking it easy!!

It's back to the grindstone tomorrow though, so I'll be around a lot more. Not looking forward to playing catch up for being off last week though!! :wacko:


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Zara!! 
I've written into my wedding planner! cant loose it now! 
Well hopefully! hehe


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> Thanks Zara!!
> I've written into my wedding planner! cant loose it now!
> Well hopefully! hehe

lol i hope not hehehe....but ill always find u best price...and i know the people i know r great and quick and cheap and will meet budgets....so i can get u price of anything u require but i didnt say this then ill tell u price or what i can get it for then u tell me ur budget or how much u would like to pay but obviously not a silly price lol then ill haggle em down for u x

oh and all that r on my site and others to go on there are friends id say so i get a different cheaper offer anyway


----------



## JBear85

Wow my ticker is so off on the first page!! My last cycle was SO screwed up, ANA - can I get that updated please? I'm on CD8 of a 28 day cycle, luteal phase 14. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Zaney

my ticker is wrong too so will update that when i know more lol.....i wasnt it expecting it so havent bd or anything but think im ov....only cos if the discharge that is only reason???


----------



## skweek35

Zaney said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Zara!!
> I've written into my wedding planner! cant loose it now!
> Well hopefully! hehe
> 
> lol i hope not hehehe....but ill always find u best price...and i know the people i know r great and quick and cheap and will meet budgets....so i can get u price of anything u require but i didnt say this then ill tell u price or what i can get it for then u tell me ur budget or how much u would like to pay but obviously not a silly price lol then ill haggle em down for u x
> 
> oh and all that r on my site and others to go on there are friends id say so i get a different cheaper offer anywayClick to expand...

Fab!!! thanks a mil!! 
Hopefully get onto gifts and that sort of stuff soon! esp seeing that we might be bringing the wedding forward.


----------



## Zaney

thats great, or if u have a budget set for ur wedding u can always pass me the list i can get u a quote for all u need below ur budget on on your budget. :)

example - £1000 i can get car/limo flowers arrange hall....invites, favours, dresses, alsorts basically


----------



## pip squeek

Hey girls are you all well?

Sorry not been on today been packing for my holiday tomorrow all done now tho. Got my first doctors appointment tomorrow morning can't wait x


----------



## skweek35

fab!! how much can we get bouncy castles for?


----------



## pip squeek

My ticker is completely wrong too I don't have a clue how to change it lol


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> fab!! how much can we get bouncy castles for?

depends on where company would travel but dunno if it makes a difference but will find out but boucy castle would be around £50-70 depending on size plus they do extras like massive connect four and jinga lol


----------



## skweek35

Hey Sammi, 
Wow, this thread seems to be going somewhere tonight! yay 
I saw the doc on friday afternoon and am due to get cd21 bloods in 2 weeks time. Have also asked my OH to get his swimmers checked out.


----------



## skweek35

fab, Zara!!! 
We havent booked a venue as yet but as soon as we have I will let you know


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah I know it's finally moving. Oh I hope you results are all good I'm sure there will be nothing to worry about. 

Omg giant jenga that sounds ace I love that game haha


----------



## Zaney

great look forward to talking about it with u :) even if ya dont use any of my contacts lol i love to help either way :) x


----------



## pip squeek

Have you found some venues you like?


----------



## Zaney

yeah its great hard to describe size but each stick thing is probs same length of ya arm and twice the size and if u have a castle u can add the little games for about £5 each!


----------



## skweek35

Yes found a few good ones. Going to see one of the venues again this week - hopefully get a lot of questions answered. 
Seen 2 really nice golf courses and community hall. 

I really do need to get hold of the vicar and see if he is able to/willing to do the service. If not - I'm stuffed!!


----------



## Zaney

right sorry huns...gotta go...if im ov then i better get busy lol....if i didnt bleed late i would be ov about now and feels like it but from the bleed it early and i wasnt really trying this month still not but cos of the bleeding and waiting i want sex more!! lmao


----------



## pip squeek

Oh I love weddings wish I could do it all again. 

Omg Zara that sounds ace. That would be a great idea for a b day party with a bouncy castle


----------



## Zaney

it is yeah ive booked em for friends that have used em again they said it was wicked and they r polite and friendly, its my bday soon so tempted hehehehe never too old i say! lol


----------



## skweek35

I got the idea of having a bouncy castle at the wedding reception from a colleague. She said it kept the little ones busy for ages and out of mischief!!


----------



## Zaney

that is very true and a great idea.....

anyway sorry must sleep lol....hope to talk about it more speak 2 u all later....well 2moro :) xx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Sorry I havent been around much. Got married this past friday and been working on my page on FB for military wives, g/f and fiancees. My cousin is helping me run it. Still no AF


----------



## JBear85

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Sorry I havent been around much. Got married this past friday and been working on my page on FB for military wives, g/f and fiancees. My cousin is helping me run it. Still no AF

Oh wow congrats Lacey! That's so exciting :) You must be happy!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Congrats Lacey!

How are you'll today?


----------



## jmandrews

Hey girls!!! Hope everyone had a great weekend!
Congrats Lacey!!! Wow u still haven't had AF! How many dpo r u now? 
I haven't seen AF either! FXed we both won't! I k ow my ticker i's way off.
I have been super busy! I feel like I have been missing so much


----------



## FitzBaby

HI ladies... busy weekend and just popping in to say goodnight! DD has her first day of "school" tomorrow ... I am having a melt down!

Congrats Lacey!


----------



## purplelilly

Congrats Lacey! So happy for you!

How are all you ladies doing on here today? I'm just back to work. Almost finished our bathroom renovation (thankfully!) After 4 mths I'm ready for it to be over!!! Nothing major going on here, just waiting out for my dr. appt tomarrow and hopefully an u/s date!


----------



## JBear85

Good morning everyone! :)

I'm hating being back at the office already, and I've only been here 35 minutes haha... why can't holidays last forever??

How is everyone today? I feel so out of the loop!


----------



## jmandrews

Good Morning! 
I am getting ready for work. I have to leave in 25 min. boo
I had a crazy packed weekend and today I won't be around much either, but by tomorrow things will start settling down and i can catch up with you ladies.

How are you girls doing?
I am still waiting and i am pretty sure my ticker is wrong at this point. I dont think i O until cd26 so that means AF isn't due until this week sometime.


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> Good Morning!
> I am getting ready for work. I have to leave in 25 min. boo
> I had a crazy packed weekend and today I won't be around much either, but by tomorrow things will start settling down and i can catch up with you ladies.
> 
> How are you girls doing?
> I am still waiting and i am pretty sure my ticker is wrong at this point. I dont think i O until cd26 so that means AF isn't due until this week sometime.

Everyone is so busy lately, it's crazy! I felt like it was my first day of school today coming back to work from holidays! :haha:

I think most of our tickers are wrong now, we'll have to get them fixed up on the first page soon!


----------



## FragileDoll

My ticker is wrong too. But does it matter while we are on a TTC break? :dohh:


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi All! How is everyone???

DD had her "school" today ... so cute!

Just kind of waiting for the TWW to get here. Already thinking I'm out this month as I never got a positive OPT and we didn't DTD much ... we had planned on doing SMEP but just didn't happen this month. We only BD on cd 9, 11, and 14 (today is 15). So maybe we'll have a few more goes but just thikning out this month.

How is everyone???


----------



## JBear85

FitzBaby said:


> Hi All! How is everyone???
> 
> DD had her "school" today ... so cute!
> 
> Just kind of waiting for the TWW to get here. Already thinking I'm out this month as I never got a positive OPT and we didn't DTD much ... we had planned on doing SMEP but just didn't happen this month. We only BD on cd 9, 11, and 14 (today is 15). So maybe we'll have a few more goes but just thikning out this month.
> 
> How is everyone???

Hi Greer!! I'm dumb, what is SMEP?

I'm just going into my fertile phase now... going to be a busy week for me! :haha:


----------



## FitzBaby

JBear85 said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi All! How is everyone???
> 
> DD had her "school" today ... so cute!
> 
> Just kind of waiting for the TWW to get here. Already thinking I'm out this month as I never got a positive OPT and we didn't DTD much ... we had planned on doing SMEP but just didn't happen this month. We only BD on cd 9, 11, and 14 (today is 15). So maybe we'll have a few more goes but just thikning out this month.
> 
> How is everyone???
> 
> Hi Greer!! I'm dumb, what is SMEP?
> 
> I'm just going into my fertile phase now... going to be a busy week for me! :haha:Click to expand...

Good luck this week!

SMEP is Sperm Meets Egg plan where you :sex: every other day starting on cylcle day 8 (or 10 ... some are conflicting on this) and start Ov testing on the day you start DTD. Then when you get a positive OV test you BD every night/day for 3 days. 

At least when I "google" it that's what it tells me!


----------



## JBear85

FitzBaby said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi All! How is everyone???
> 
> DD had her "school" today ... so cute!
> 
> Just kind of waiting for the TWW to get here. Already thinking I'm out this month as I never got a positive OPT and we didn't DTD much ... we had planned on doing SMEP but just didn't happen this month. We only BD on cd 9, 11, and 14 (today is 15). So maybe we'll have a few more goes but just thikning out this month.
> 
> How is everyone???
> 
> Hi Greer!! I'm dumb, what is SMEP?
> 
> I'm just going into my fertile phase now... going to be a busy week for me! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck this week!
> 
> SMEP is Sperm Meets Egg plan where you :sex: every other day starting on cylcle day 8 (or 10 ... some are conflicting on this) and start Ov testing on the day you start DTD. Then when you get a positive OV test you BD every night/day for 3 days.
> 
> At least when I "google" it that's what it tells me!Click to expand...

Hmm that sounds interesting!! DB and I just DTD every day that he's home unless I have AF... so this week is going to be interesting! Is every day too much though? I don't know about his sperm count or anything :shrug:


----------



## FitzBaby

I honestly don't know. I've read so many conflicting things on that. That yes, you can for sure BD too much ... that no, there is no way you can BD too much ... I just don't know! So I think just do what works for you! Honestly this TTC stuff gets exhausting after awhile!


----------



## skweek35

Hello ladies, How is everyone today? 

I've had a really busy day!! was told to pack up at work at 6:45pm!!!! I still havent planned lessons for tomorrow yet. So wont be hanging around tonight. Will hopefully catch up with everyone soon.


----------



## FitzBaby

Missing everyone.

Went to the store today for more OV tests as I still have not gotten a positive one for this month ... but kinda of ready to count myself out for this month.

Had strange thoughts. That this TTC is getting to me but I was thinking of when there weren't OV tests or hell even pregnancy tests and women just kinda "winged" it and wouldn't really know they were pregnant until a few months in. How strange that would be!


----------



## jmandrews

I watched a documentary about sperm lol I know sounds funny but it was very interesting and I think it has been helpful. I think it's called the great sperm race but any way yes u can dtd too much ur supposed to only every 2-3 days to allow sperm count to increase. During Ov dtd as much as u want :)


----------



## butterworth

hi ladies sorry haven't been around af ended sunday but this month i'm not stressing about it just dtd when i feel like it so I don't think about getting pg to much I was starting to drive myself crazy this is cycle 13 or 14 for me. it will happen when it happens is what I keep telling myself


----------



## Zaney

same here ....im on a break....not BD...but having sex haha its different in my eyes and deffo feels better so no stressing here...ive been painting and decorating keeping busy and well see what happens i suppose but not thinking about it much...hope u r all well and im actually feeling great :) xx


----------



## jmandrews

Its good to see you two staying so positive! :) you ladies are def. right it will happen when its meant to happen and when it does we will forget how long it took to get there. 
I am home from work today. I think i have a terrible sinus infection. My face is throwing. My boss told me not to come in. she thinks i caught from another employee there. :( ugh i hate being sick.
I still have no signs of AF and im at CD34... im not getting my hopes up just yet because my cycles have been known to last this long. I just never know when its going to happen, but on a positive note i haven't had any symptoms of AF yet :happydance:

Hope some of you ladies are on today so i can chat and not sit on my couch alone haha


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> Its good to see you two staying so positive! :) you ladies are def. right it will happen when its meant to happen and when it does we will forget how long it took to get there.
> I am home from work today. I think i have a terrible sinus infection. My face is throwing. My boss told me not to come in. she thinks i caught from another employee there. :( ugh i hate being sick.
> I still have no signs of AF and im at CD34... im not getting my hopes up just yet because my cycles have been known to last this long. I just never know when its going to happen, but on a positive note i haven't had any symptoms of AF yet :happydance:
> 
> Hope some of you ladies are on today so i can chat and not sit on my couch alone haha

Hey Janene!! It's been SO quiet on here lately... I'm bored! Work is crazy, but I like to escape and chat it up once in awhile on here! :)

That's a good sign that AF hasn't shown up yet! I'm thinking we're going to see less BFP's now - seems like a lot of girls are giving up for a bit!!


----------



## pip squeek

Hey girls hope your all well. 

Just checking in from my hol wile lo has a nap. The sickness has stayed away so far haha


----------



## pip squeek

Iv not got too much to catch up on


----------



## jmandrews

JBear85 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Its good to see you two staying so positive! :) you ladies are def. right it will happen when its meant to happen and when it does we will forget how long it took to get there.
> I am home from work today. I think i have a terrible sinus infection. My face is throwing. My boss told me not to come in. she thinks i caught from another employee there. :( ugh i hate being sick.
> I still have no signs of AF and im at CD34... im not getting my hopes up just yet because my cycles have been known to last this long. I just never know when its going to happen, but on a positive note i haven't had any symptoms of AF yet :happydance:
> 
> Hope some of you ladies are on today so i can chat and not sit on my couch alone haha
> 
> Hey Janene!! It's been SO quiet on here lately... I'm bored! Work is crazy, but I like to escape and chat it up once in awhile on here! :)
> 
> That's a good sign that AF hasn't shown up yet! I'm thinking we're going to see less BFP's now - seems like a lot of girls are giving up for a bit!!Click to expand...

yea it is super quiet!!! i hope ladies come back soon!


----------



## skweek35

Hello ladies, Sorry I havent been around but work is just stupidly busy at the mo! I was asked to leave at 6:50pm last night so the janitor could lock up! haha just so much to do and so little time to do it in!! 

Greer - shall we start an 'over worked club'? haha 

Janene - really good to hear that theres no sign of af. FXed for you! When do you think you will test? I know how you feel with the sinuses!! I hate getting sinus infections! Hope you are feeling better soon 

Sammi - hope you are enjoying your holiday! Glad to hear the morning sickness is staying away for now. 

Zara - I think thats what I've landed up doing too this month! best not to stress too much over TTCing! 

Hope you are all well 
Hopefully get a moment sometime soon to catch up with you all.


----------



## purplelilly

JBear85 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Its good to see you two staying so positive! :) you ladies are def. right it will happen when its meant to happen and when it does we will forget how long it took to get there.
> I am home from work today. I think i have a terrible sinus infection. My face is throwing. My boss told me not to come in. she thinks i caught from another employee there. :( ugh i hate being sick.
> I still have no signs of AF and im at CD34... im not getting my hopes up just yet because my cycles have been known to last this long. I just never know when its going to happen, but on a positive note i haven't had any symptoms of AF yet :happydance:
> 
> Hope some of you ladies are on today so i can chat and not sit on my couch alone haha
> 
> Hey Janene!! It's been SO quiet on here lately... I'm bored! Work is crazy, but I like to escape and chat it up once in awhile on here! :)
> 
> That's a good sign that AF hasn't shown up yet! I'm thinking we're going to see less BFP's now - seems like a lot of girls are giving up for a bit!!Click to expand...

Sometimes that actually brings on more BFPS! Half the time i think we should all just have more wild crazy nookie :haha:
I'm glad to hear that everyone is positive at the moment. (sorry for the sinus infection janene...been there... I try to forget it!!)

Hope all are at least happy at the moment cuz that's most important and we'll all catch up on life soon!:thumbup:


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Its good to see you two staying so positive! :) you ladies are def. right it will happen when its meant to happen and when it does we will forget how long it took to get there.
> I am home from work today. I think i have a terrible sinus infection. My face is throwing. My boss told me not to come in. she thinks i caught from another employee there. :( ugh i hate being sick.
> I still have no signs of AF and im at CD34... im not getting my hopes up just yet because my cycles have been known to last this long. I just never know when its going to happen, but on a positive note i haven't had any symptoms of AF yet :happydance:
> 
> Hope some of you ladies are on today so i can chat and not sit on my couch alone haha
> 
> Hey Janene!! It's been SO quiet on here lately... I'm bored! Work is crazy, but I like to escape and chat it up once in awhile on here! :)
> 
> That's a good sign that AF hasn't shown up yet! I'm thinking we're going to see less BFP's now - seems like a lot of girls are giving up for a bit!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes that actually brings on more BFPS! Half the time i think we should all just have more wild crazy nookie :haha:
> I'm glad to hear that everyone is positive at the moment. (sorry for the sinus infection janene...been there... I try to forget it!!)
> 
> Hope all are at least happy at the moment cuz that's most important and we'll all catch up on life soon!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Hahaha Christina I just noticed your one ticker -- HILARIOUS!!! :haha:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> Hey girls!!! Hope everyone had a great weekend!
> Congrats Lacey!!! Wow u still haven't had AF! How many dpo r u now?
> I haven't seen AF either! FXed we both won't! I k ow my ticker i's way off.
> I have been super busy! I feel like I have been missing so much

Im 20dpo today


----------



## Pnutsprincess

hello Ladies,
Sorry haven't been on lately. I am very happy ladies, thank you for the congrats. I am 20dpo today and no AF. Tested a couple days ago and got a negative. Might not be on much today because have school stuff to do. I start school next monday=)


----------



## purplelilly

[QUOTE:[/QUOTE]

Hahaha Christina I just noticed your one ticker -- HILARIOUS!!! :haha:[/QUOTE]

Ain't it great! :haha: It's like the ticker ppl know me :rofl::finger::rofl:


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> hello Ladies,
> Sorry haven't been on lately. I am very happy ladies, thank you for the congrats. I am 20dpo today and no AF. Tested a couple days ago and got a negative. Might not be on much today because have school stuff to do. I start school next monday=)

sorry for the BFN but school sounds exciting. Glad you're enjoying, the honeymoon phase is awesome! :hugs:


----------



## FitzBaby

HI girls.

BUSY day here. We got up early to head to the Target that was having a "guest designer" in their store for cheap. We got there at 8 30 (the store opens at 8) and things were already sold out. It was crazy.

Then on to a playdate with a girlfriend who's son is 20 months ... and she told me she's 10 weeks pregnant. Ugh. But truly happy for them. 

Just relaxing now as DD is napping. How is everyone?


----------



## JBear85

FitzBaby said:


> HI girls.
> 
> BUSY day here. We got up early to head to the Target that was having a "guest designer" in their store for cheap. We got there at 8 30 (the store opens at 8) and things were already sold out. It was crazy.
> 
> Then on to a playdate with a girlfriend who's son is 20 months ... and she told me she's 10 weeks pregnant. Ugh. But truly happy for them.
> 
> Just relaxing now as DD is napping. How is everyone?

Ooooh what designer? I wish Canada had fun stores like Target!

Today has been another one of those days... I'm really in a work rut lately!!

How are you?


----------



## FitzBaby

JBear85 said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> HI girls.
> 
> BUSY day here. We got up early to head to the Target that was having a "guest designer" in their store for cheap. We got there at 8 30 (the store opens at 8) and things were already sold out. It was crazy.
> 
> Then on to a playdate with a girlfriend who's son is 20 months ... and she told me she's 10 weeks pregnant. Ugh. But truly happy for them.
> 
> Just relaxing now as DD is napping. How is everyone?
> 
> Ooooh what designer? I wish Canada had fun stores like Target!
> 
> Today has been another one of those days... I'm really in a work rut lately!!
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...


How in the world do you survive without Target. I honestly cannot remember life without it!!!

They have the italian designer Missioni there right now. Unbelievable prints/knits. There was some stuff for DD but I could not bring myself to pay over $40 for something for an 18 month old that will just get stained with milk or ketchup!

Blech, sorry about the work rut! I feel like we are all in a rut!


----------



## JBear85

FitzBaby said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> HI girls.
> 
> BUSY day here. We got up early to head to the Target that was having a "guest designer" in their store for cheap. We got there at 8 30 (the store opens at 8) and things were already sold out. It was crazy.
> 
> Then on to a playdate with a girlfriend who's son is 20 months ... and she told me she's 10 weeks pregnant. Ugh. But truly happy for them.
> 
> Just relaxing now as DD is napping. How is everyone?
> 
> Ooooh what designer? I wish Canada had fun stores like Target!
> 
> Today has been another one of those days... I'm really in a work rut lately!!
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How in the world do you survive without Target. I honestly cannot remember life without it!!!
> 
> They have the italian designer Missioni there right now. Unbelievable prints/knits. There was some stuff for DD but I could not bring myself to pay over $40 for something for an 18 month old that will just get stained with milk or ketchup!
> 
> Blech, sorry about the work rut! I feel like we are all in a rut!Click to expand...

Are you kidding me?! I LOVE Missoni... so jealous!!

I actually work for a huge network of local shopping sites, so we're encouraged to only patronize local merchants -- I secretly frequent Wal-Mart though (shhh...!!)

Must be the fall rut, knowing that winter is on its' way!! I hope it doesn't last too long, I'm already tired of it!!


----------



## FitzBaby

JBear85 said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> HI girls.
> 
> BUSY day here. We got up early to head to the Target that was having a "guest designer" in their store for cheap. We got there at 8 30 (the store opens at 8) and things were already sold out. It was crazy.
> 
> Then on to a playdate with a girlfriend who's son is 20 months ... and she told me she's 10 weeks pregnant. Ugh. But truly happy for them.
> 
> Just relaxing now as DD is napping. How is everyone?
> 
> Ooooh what designer? I wish Canada had fun stores like Target!
> 
> Today has been another one of those days... I'm really in a work rut lately!!
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How in the world do you survive without Target. I honestly cannot remember life without it!!!
> 
> They have the italian designer Missioni there right now. Unbelievable prints/knits. There was some stuff for DD but I could not bring myself to pay over $40 for something for an 18 month old that will just get stained with milk or ketchup!
> 
> Blech, sorry about the work rut! I feel like we are all in a rut!Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me?! I LOVE Missoni... so jealous!!
> 
> I actually work for a huge network of local shopping sites, so we're encouraged to only patronize local merchants -- I secretly frequent Wal-Mart though (shhh...!!)
> 
> Must be the fall rut, knowing that winter is on its' way!! I hope it doesn't last too long, I'm already tired of it!!Click to expand...

Here in Cleveland we have unbelievable local clothing boutiques that I try and patronize but sometimes you need the Hanes 3 pairs for $6 undies ... they have totally helped in teh TTC process ...:rofl:

Off to the playground with DD. Will check in later with you and everyone!


----------



## jmandrews

wow lacey maybe you need a blood test?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> wow lacey maybe you need a blood test?

I have an appointment for a pap-smear on October 12th so if i dont get my period by then I will mention it


----------



## jmandrews

oh wow thats like a month away! hope u get a bfp by then :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> oh wow thats like a month away! hope u get a bfp by then :)

thank you


----------



## FitzBaby

Anyone on tonight?


----------



## jmandrews

hey! how are you?

should i test tomorrow? last time i tested was saturday and i am now cd 34... not sure when Ov. still no signs of AF :)


----------



## FitzBaby

How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## jmandrews

lol well they are pretty much all over the place... last month it was 32 days and the time before that it was 41 but i think it was because i was stressed during my wedding. but before that it was 35 days... and any time before that it was between 35 and 36 days


----------



## jmandrews

when i had a 32 days cycle last month i thought i was getting back to normal because my cycles used to be every 31 days


----------



## FitzBaby

yikes! THOSE are long (41 days would drive me crazy!). Me personally, I would test. But that BFN is just terrible. I also get free HPT with my OV tests so I always have a few laying around that I feel like were "free" even though I paid for them so I usually use those at hte end of the month.

I think if I were in your shoes I'd test tomorrow as a cd35 seems on the longer end for you, no?


----------



## FitzBaby

Well, or right on the spot at cd 35. Do you have one of the tests that can detect pregnancy a few days earlier?


----------



## jmandrews

yeah i know! thank god my cycles aren't normally 41 days! id go crazy. i mean 35 is long enough. i wish they would go back to being 31. yes i have First response early detection. so i think i will test in the morning :)


----------



## FitzBaby

Excited to hear what your test says! Good luck!

I am having a mini-melt down today ladies. My sister-in-law just had a baby last night. Went on a playdate with a friend yesterday who told me she is 10 weeks gone already. Another friend coming in this weekend is about 18 weeks pregnant. I am just teary and upset...


----------



## jmandrews

Well got another BFN... Just ready for the :witch:to come already.

Aw I'm sorry. I know how u feel though, my cousin and my friend r both due within a couple months. Another friend i's 16 weeks and another friend has a one year old. It sucks being surrounded by babies. It's a constant reminder. I hate when the complain because I'm like at least u got pregnant! One of my friends got preg on an accident... Have no clue how that's even possible considering the odds and the other was preg their first time trying. But I suppose it could be worse... It will happen for us and that means we will cherish these precious maricles even more :)


----------



## jmandrews

where is everyone?


----------



## butterworth

hey ladies 
just got off of work, can't wait for the weekend and sleeping in I'm so tired this week. hope eveyone is having a good day


----------



## skweek35

Hello ladies, I'm well thanks 
Just been really hectic at work so far!! 
I was really wanting to join up with a gym this week but havent got the time or energy!! 
How is everyone doing??


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies im on CD 39 and no AF yet she was suppose to be here sept 7th and I am 21 dpo. I am not taking another test because I dont want to see a BFN. I wonder where AF is. I dont have an appointment til Oct 11


----------



## jmandrews

There you all are!!! haha i have been so lonely today. ive been sick for the past couple of days :(
how is everyone else? sounds like everyone has had a busy busy work week.
Lacey i feel ya. im the same way except im cd 35... i dunno whats going on with us this month


----------



## jmandrews

I'm cd35 and having a lit if watery cm when my DH and I BD'd. I have had a lot of CM lately. What does this mean? I know I have to be past Ov.


----------



## Zaney

hi every1, see a few r still waiting for af she is such a tease! lol hope its for the right reasons :) im still good.....still decorating and just gettings things done really :) x


----------



## purplelilly

howdy ladies.
Just checking in with everyone and see how your doin. Everyone seems so busy, I hope it's making the wait go faster! Pnutsprincess & JMandrews I hope you ladies get an answer one way or another soon. Pnut--- i would have to kill someone if i had to wait another month to get an answer, are you gonna make an appt. sooner? Maybe you need a blood test to see?
Zaney-- so glad to hear you're doing well I'm working on decorating my bathroom right now too! Hubby finished the remodel last week. only some paint touch ups left and HOPEFULLY get my new tub plumbed in soon! I could use a long bath!!lol

Skweek35-- busy always equals tired!lol Hopefully you'll find some time soon for the gym. Atleast walking always makes me feel better, (well like i'm not being totally lazy :haha::haha:)

I'm doing good. had dr appt last tuesday and all is well so i think. The dr. group i go to forgot to send me for blood work last time (I even asked them about it!!:growlmad:) So there wasn't much to talk about but i did get to hear the heartbeat for the first time. :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing well and can't wait to see the BFP's to come!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

purplelilly said:


> howdy ladies.
> Just checking in with everyone and see how your doin. Everyone seems so busy, I hope it's making the wait go faster! Pnutsprincess & JMandrews I hope you ladies get an answer one way or another soon. Pnut--- i would have to kill someone if i had to wait another month to get an answer, are you gonna make an appt. sooner? Maybe you need a blood test to see?
> Zaney-- so glad to hear you're doing well I'm working on decorating my bathroom right now too! Hubby finished the remodel last week. only some paint touch ups left and HOPEFULLY get my new tub plumbed in soon! I could use a long bath!!lol
> 
> Skweek35-- busy always equals tired!lol Hopefully you'll find some time soon for the gym. Atleast walking always makes me feel better, (well like i'm not being totally lazy :haha::haha:)
> 
> I'm doing good. had dr appt last tuesday and all is well so i think. The dr. group i go to forgot to send me for blood work last time (I even asked them about it!!:growlmad:) So there wasn't much to talk about but i did get to hear the heartbeat for the first time. :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and can't wait to see the BFP's to come!!!!:hugs:

I tried to get an earlier time, i just have to wait it out. I will be asking for a blood test because i took another HPT yesterday and nothing, no cramps for AF either


----------



## jmandrews

Lacey i am in the same boat as you!

No AF symptoms... in fact No symptoms at all!
I am going to test again on saturday morning. if i get a BFN i am calling my doctor to set up an appointment. My cycles rarely go this long. so we will see. Monday i will be on CD40 and thats when i will def be concerned. 

Hope all is well with everyone. :)


----------



## jmandrews

purplelilly said:


> howdy ladies.
> Just checking in with everyone and see how your doin. Everyone seems so busy, I hope it's making the wait go faster! Pnutsprincess & JMandrews I hope you ladies get an answer one way or another soon. Pnut--- i would have to kill someone if i had to wait another month to get an answer, are you gonna make an appt. sooner? Maybe you need a blood test to see?
> Zaney-- so glad to hear you're doing well I'm working on decorating my bathroom right now too! Hubby finished the remodel last week. only some paint touch ups left and HOPEFULLY get my new tub plumbed in soon! I could use a long bath!!lol
> 
> Skweek35-- busy always equals tired!lol Hopefully you'll find some time soon for the gym. Atleast walking always makes me feel better, (well like i'm not being totally lazy :haha::haha:)
> 
> I'm doing good. had dr appt last tuesday and all is well so i think. The dr. group i go to forgot to send me for blood work last time (I even asked them about it!!:growlmad:) So there wasn't much to talk about but i did get to hear the heartbeat for the first time. :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and can't wait to see the BFP's to come!!!!:hugs:

That is sooo exciting you got to hear the heartbeat!!! aww i love that! :happydance:


----------



## purplelilly

Pnut -- i'm so sorry honey! The stress of the unknown will make ya crazy i know but just try and relax some if you can. Maybe it will all sort out before october 

Janene-- maybe saturday you too will get an answer or at least an appt with the doc. 40 days is a LONG time (i have stupid short cycles of 22-23 and even shorter in my teens!)

I'm sending peace and calm both your ways!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Janene and Lacy - I really feel for you, ladies. I do understand what you are going through as I used to have cycles of 21 - 49 days! that 49 day cycle drove me mad!!! 

Christina - Hows the m/s?? So exciting you got to hear your babies heart beat!! 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## purplelilly

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Janene and Lacy - I really feel for you, ladies. I do understand what you are going through as I used to have cycles of 21 - 49 days! that 49 day cycle drove me mad!!!
> 
> Christina - Hows the m/s?? So exciting you got to hear your babies heart beat!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well!

thank you hon me too!! I have had no m/s which was worrying me ALOT but my doc said I may still get some later or just be lucky & have none. My boobs on the other hand have gone up just over a cup size and are killing be (and DH cuz its a no touch zone right now:haha:)

49 day cycle is just NUTS! I've read some places in here where ladies had 60 day cycles! I can't imagine that while ttc the 2ww is bad enough :wacko: but at 16yrs old i would have gladly had them over my 16day cycles. I had 2 af's almost every mth :growlmad:


----------



## FitzBaby

Oh I am SO glad to see friends back here! 

Need advice! I've been doing the ovulation tests this month and haven't had a positive. Yesterday had a line same darkness as test line. SO we DTD last night. This morning had a DARK line (darker than the control ... WAY darker) but I am cycle day 18 now! 

is this too late to ovulate? My last cycle was a 25 day cycle (they've been all over the place since coming off BC but no more than 29 days). We are planning on DTD either tonight or tomorrow but do you think maybe I have a bad batch of tests????


----------



## purplelilly

Possibly your cycle will run on the longer side this mth? If it runs 28-29 days I'd say you're in the zone! Where did you get a pos last mth?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Im so glad to see you are back!


----------



## skweek35

Greer - sounds like you have got a positive OPK there!! I would advise you BD tonight and tomorrow. FXed for your TWW! 
I would agree with Christina - that your cycle will be on the longer side with month.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

how is everyone's weather?? it is chilly here in colorado. im making a stew in the crockpot


----------



## skweek35

:wave: lacey! 
been getting colder here too!! 
Thinking of making my first winter soup!!


----------



## purplelilly

NY and raining (what else is new hahaha) but cold today! Yesterday was 80degrees today 60!! BRRRRRRRR


----------



## FitzBaby

purplelilly said:


> Possibly your cycle will run on the longer side this mth? If it runs 28-29 days I'd say you're in the zone! Where did you get a pos last mth?

I got the positive on cd 14 last month


----------



## FitzBaby

Oh I LOVE seeing so many friends here today!


----------



## purplelilly

I think you may just run longer this mth! GET TO :sex::sex: :winkwink:


----------



## skweek35

I have just discovered that I am CD16 and 2 days to OV!! OMG!!! I have been soooo busy I didnt even realise it was that time of month again!! 
I am planning on using one of my 2 last OPK's to test tonight before I go to bed and if it gives me a :) I will pull out the sixy undies!!! hehe


----------



## purplelilly

I'll stand in for the moment since she's not here........

:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex: :holly::holly::holly::holly:\\:D/\\:D/

as per Tiff


----------



## skweek35

:haha:!!!! I am so pulling that basque out tonight!! I can never resist it. 
Just how to get him up stairs?? Do I put it on and then come down stairs to entice him up? Or start dropping hints now? hehe


----------



## purplelilly

I've found dropping clothes on the way to the bedroom works wonders! lololol


----------



## FitzBaby

FitzBaby said:


> Oh I am SO glad to see friends back here!
> 
> Need advice! I've been doing the ovulation tests this month and haven't had a positive. Yesterday had a line same darkness as test line. SO we DTD last night. This morning had a DARK line (darker than the control ... WAY darker) but I am cycle day 18 now!
> 
> is this too late to ovulate? My last cycle was a 25 day cycle (they've been all over the place since coming off BC but no more than 29 days). We are planning on DTD either tonight or tomorrow but do you think maybe I have a bad batch of tests????

So I just took another test and a negative!!???!?!?!?!?!

I jsut don't want to waste those spermies!
Think I should still BD?


----------



## skweek35

Oh hell yes Greer!!! go for it ! 
Just off to OPK test! 

BRB


----------



## purplelilly

FitzBaby said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Oh I am SO glad to see friends back here!
> 
> Need advice! I've been doing the ovulation tests this month and haven't had a positive. Yesterday had a line same darkness as test line. SO we DTD last night. This morning had a DARK line (darker than the control ... WAY darker) but I am cycle day 18 now!
> 
> is this too late to ovulate? My last cycle was a 25 day cycle (they've been all over the place since coming off BC but no more than 29 days). We are planning on DTD either tonight or tomorrow but do you think maybe I have a bad batch of tests????
> 
> So I just took another test and a negative!!???!?!?!?!?!
> 
> I jsut don't want to waste those spermies!
> Think I should still BD?Click to expand...

I would DEFINITELY DTD!!!! Not all women have long surges it sounds like you should be ovulating tonight! Time to get to busines!!! 

Give me a sec and i'll post my OPK's from my last cycle and you'll see exactly how short it can be :wacko:


----------



## purplelilly

This is from the cycle we conceived and DTD the following morning (the only time that month too!)
 



Attached Files:







0001.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## FitzBaby

You guys are the best.

Good luck skweek!


----------



## skweek35

Boohoo!! a big fat O!!!! no :) boohoo but did have a look at the test strip and it was really faint - will have another test tomorrow morning . Will need to get more test strips tomorrow too. I think I hear Bluewater calling me after work tomorrow - hehe


----------



## Zaney

wow friends about.....glad all is well x


----------



## FitzBaby

purplelilly said:


> This is from the cycle we conceived and DTD the following morning (the only time that month too!)

That's crazy!

Well, we will definitely be :sex: tonight and maybe tomorrow!


----------



## purplelilly

skweek-- there's always tomarrow! You may be on the POAS train!lol

HI Zaney!


----------



## purplelilly

FitzBaby said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> This is from the cycle we conceived and DTD the following morning (the only time that month too!)
> 
> That's crazy!
> 
> Well, we will definitely be :sex: tonight and maybe tomorrow!Click to expand...

I kept missing my positive and was thinking i didn't O at all untill a lovely lady on this site told me to start testing 2-3x a day around ovulation time! took a couple mths to catch it!


----------



## skweek35

Hi Zara - are you also about to OV?


----------



## jmandrews

Agh u are all chatty tonight and I'm still at work! I'll be home in like 15 min! Don't go anywhere!


----------



## skweek35

Hi Janene - its almost bedtime here for me!! 

Question - I planned to get some softcups but am a bit late for that now. I do have a mooncup - will that do the trick?


----------



## purplelilly

skweek35 said:


> Hi Janene - its almost bedtime here for me!!
> 
> Question - I planned to get some softcups but am a bit late for that now. I do have a mooncup - will that do the trick?

sorry honey didn't use them but i would assume as long as it holds the boys in, it'll work...right?:haha:


----------



## skweek35

I sure hope it will work!!! 
I was also planning on buying preseed too!! 
to late to late!! :dohh:


----------



## jmandrews

Aw stupid time difference... Its only 5:30pm here


----------



## purplelilly

Jus have fun hon! Plenty of ladies made it without help just cuz they were relaxed! I swear we got pg only because it was 5:30 am and i was only half awake :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

haha - I would never be able to focus at that time of night!!! 
Thats sleepies time not :sex: time 
hehe


----------



## purplelilly

skweek35 said:


> haha - I would never be able to focus at that time of night!!!
> Thats sleepies time not :sex: time
> hehe

not complaining now but if we weren't ttc I'd have killed him for waking me up :rofl:

True love = baby dancing before tooth brushing lol


----------



## skweek35

:haha: seems like he was more eager than my OH during TTCing!! He is just sooo laid back about it all - if it happens it happens!! 
gggrrrr


----------



## skweek35

Not that he is complaining about all the :sex:!!!


----------



## purplelilly

skweek35 said:


> Not that he is complaining about all the :sex:!!!

I kinda miss it now! After 7mths I seemed to have become spoiled :haha::haha:

He was actually feelin guilty cuz he knew i had a pos OPK but he fell asleep the night before at 7:30. It was during our heat wave and he works w/o airconditioning so i told him there was always next month cuz he was useless to me dead :rofl::rofl: Thankfully he gets my warped sense of humor!


----------



## skweek35

purplelilly said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Not that he is complaining about all the :sex:!!!
> 
> I kinda miss it now! After 7mths I seemed to have become spoiled :haha::haha:
> 
> He was actually feelin guilty cuz he knew i had a pos OPK but he fell asleep the night before at 7:30. It was during our heat wave and he works w/o airconditioning so i told him there was always next month cuz he was useless to me dead :rofl::rofl: Thankfully he gets my warped sense of humor!Click to expand...

HHmmm maybe I should tell him that I am about to OVing and see what he says? I have never told him before - mainly BC I dont know how to.


----------



## purplelilly

haha --control freak DH insisted on it,lol. When i showed him the pos pg test at 6am his only comment to me was "your ovulating?" (strange since i only told him with the opk's but never showed him the test) I'd think it would depend on each DH if it would help them or make it more of a chore than fun. My DH felt like it was all out of his control so knowing when gave him some confidence back........ Odd I know, but i still luv'em :haha:


----------



## skweek35

I really dont know if he wants to know. Maybe time for another little 'chat' ? 

My OH is such a private boy, I usually have to ask him how he feels about situations before I find out! He never volunteers the information.


----------



## purplelilly

skweek35 said:


> I really dont know if he wants to know. Maybe time for another little 'chat' ?
> 
> My OH is such a private boy, I usually have to ask him how he feels about situations before I find out! He never volunteers the information.

Neither is DH! Just after 12 yrs together I can read him pretty well and if i directly ask him I get a very honest answer! It couldn't hurt to ask if he wants to know, right? what's the worst, he'll say no? But then you'll at least know if yes he may be more enthusiastic :haha::winkwink:


----------



## skweek35

cool I think I will ask him tonight when we get to bed. 
Thanks for all the advice. Its time for me to head off to bed! 
:sleep: 
Night night all!!


----------



## FitzBaby

purplelilly said:


> Jus have fun hon! Plenty of ladies made it without help just cuz they were relaxed! I swear we got pg only because it was 5:30 am and i was only half awake :rofl:

That is exactly what happened with out DD! It was like 4 a.m. and we weren't trying AT ALL (I was still on BC!) and I was too lazy to get out of bed and let the spermies fall out! HA HA HA HAHA


----------



## purplelilly

skweek35 said:


> cool I think I will ask him tonight when we get to bed.
> Thanks for all the advice. Its time for me to head off to bed!
> :sleep:
> Night night all!!

going home myself. Nice chatting with you! Good nite & good luck!:hugs:


----------



## FitzBaby

good night skweek and good luck!


----------



## purplelilly

FitzBaby said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Jus have fun hon! Plenty of ladies made it without help just cuz they were relaxed! I swear we got pg only because it was 5:30 am and i was only half awake :rofl:
> 
> That is exactly what happened with out DD! It was like 4 a.m. and we weren't trying AT ALL (I was still on BC!) and I was too lazy to get out of bed and let the spermies fall out! HA HA HA HAHAClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jmandrews

im finally home! and im exhausted! im still sick but i was able to function today... I am so congested i can hardly hear


----------



## FitzBaby

jmandrews said:


> im finally home! and im exhausted! im still sick but i was able to function today... I am so congested i can hardly hear

o yuck
hope you feel better!

any signs of AF yet?


----------



## jmandrews

no signs of AF ... so confused
but my stomach hurts so bad. i dont know if its just something i ate

how are you?


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 
Yay Yay Its Friday!! 

Hope you feel better soon Janene 

Have a really good day


----------



## pip squeek

Morning girls

Just on my way bk from holiday we had a fantastic time and lo loved it. 

How are you all? I'm doing well iv had no sickness yet but I'm sure it will hit me soon :(


----------



## FitzBaby

Good morning ladies!!!

How is everyone?? It is CHILLY here ... like had to put the small heater on in DD's room last night and we are bundled today!

Cd 19 here. DTD last night b/c of pos ov test and don't have time to do it today/tonight at all so we will have a go tomorrow morning and then take a break!


----------



## jmandrews

Good morning!!! Thanks I'm feeling much better today :) have a great day too!

Where did u go for holiday? I'm so jealous! I want a holiday haha

I'm now at cd 36 and still no signs of AF... I'm testing again tomorrow morning. I think I may call my Dr. Today to let her know what's going on.


----------



## jmandrews

FitzBaby said:


> Good morning ladies!!!
> 
> How is everyone?? It is CHILLY here ... like had to put the small heater on in DD's room last night and we are bundled today!
> 
> Cd 19 here. DTD last night b/c of pos ov test and don't have time to do it today/tonight at all so we will have a go tomorrow morning and then take a break!

It's been very chilly here too!

Yay for Ov!!!! Lots of :dust: for you!


----------



## FitzBaby

Holy moly, still no AF?????? WOW. Any kind of symptoms??


----------



## jmandrews

Lol still no AF! I'm beginning to lose patience. I can only wait for so long. No I have zero symptoms. Usually my boobs swell and hurt before AF and I feel nothing. My belly has been feeling weird. Not cramps though. Don't know how to explain it. But I'm trying not to think about it much because im probably just making it up in my head


----------



## FitzBaby

Gotcha. I think I'd try and get in to a doc too. Let me know if you get an appt. soon!


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks!!! Will do.
Sry I have been getting ready for work. Hope u have a great day!


----------



## JBear85

Well girls sorry I've been so absent lately. DB and I have been having major issues, and I just don't know what I'm going to do. I just need a break from everything...


----------



## FitzBaby

JBear85 said:


> Well girls sorry I've been so absent lately. DB and I have been having major issues, and I just don't know what I'm going to do. I just need a break from everything...

Oh no ... are you OK? Need to talk? Just support? We are here for you!


----------



## JBear85

FitzBaby said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls sorry I've been so absent lately. DB and I have been having major issues, and I just don't know what I'm going to do. I just need a break from everything...
> 
> Oh no ... are you OK? Need to talk? Just support? We are here for you!Click to expand...

Yeah I don't really know what's happening... he's been home on holidays for 2 weeks, with 3 weeks left until he leaves for training until February.

This morning he dropped me off for work, packed some things and went to stay in the city where he lives during the week for work - without telling me until he was halfway there. 

He said he needs "the weekend off". :shrug:

:cry:


----------



## FitzBaby

JBear85 said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls sorry I've been so absent lately. DB and I have been having major issues, and I just don't know what I'm going to do. I just need a break from everything...
> 
> Oh no ... are you OK? Need to talk? Just support? We are here for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I don't really know what's happening... he's been home on holidays for 2 weeks, with 3 weeks left until he leaves for training until February.
> 
> This morning he dropped me off for work, packed some things and went to stay in the city where he lives during the week for work - without telling me until he was halfway there.
> 
> He said he needs "the weekend off". :shrug:
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so very very sorry. Hopefully you can talk to him and figure out what is going on?


----------



## JBear85

FitzBaby said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls sorry I've been so absent lately. DB and I have been having major issues, and I just don't know what I'm going to do. I just need a break from everything...
> 
> Oh no ... are you OK? Need to talk? Just support? We are here for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I don't really know what's happening... he's been home on holidays for 2 weeks, with 3 weeks left until he leaves for training until February.
> 
> This morning he dropped me off for work, packed some things and went to stay in the city where he lives during the week for work - without telling me until he was halfway there.
> 
> He said he needs "the weekend off". :shrug:
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am so very very sorry. Hopefully you can talk to him and figure out what is going on?Click to expand...

Hopefully eventually. He doesn't want to talk to me right now - guess he really does want the weekend off :shrug:


----------



## FitzBaby

Oh no, maybe some space and he'll see how much he misses/needs you?

Ladies,

I am STILL getting a positive OV test! What is going on??? This is the THIRD day in a row I've had a positive test!


----------



## purplelilly

Jbear-- I'm so sorry honey! Sometimes men are a**wipes. I agree with Fitz that some time may be what he needs to realize he needs you! It just sucks that he can't talk to you about it instead of shutting down but maybe in a few days he'll be ready to talk :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Fitz--- my tests with a positive of only a couple hours is the MINORITY! Lots of women have several days of positive. From what i've read in other threads you go by the first day as o-day if that helps you any. Sending alittle calm ur way :hugs: Just enjoy the extra incentive for :sex:


----------



## Jemma0717

Just wanted to stop by and say HI to all of you :) Sorry I have not been on much but with school, work, and Landon I just don't have much time anymore. I also have been staying away from this site for other reasons- not you ladies but another section. I know I can just stay away from it but some people just really pissed me off so I just stay away completely :) Hope you are all doing well and I am not keeping track of ANYTHING so I have no idea when I am "supposed" to O or even when AF is to arrive.....


----------



## butterworth

I'm doing the same as you Tiff not tracking anything its getting to stressful and DF and I have had problems with my mood going down when i get af I try not to get sad but he knows me so well that he just knows whats on my mind so for our sake I'm not tracking anything anymore. sorry haven't been around playing the sims on fb for the last little while. I'll keep checking in to see how everyone is doing hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> Hi Zara - are you also about to OV?

well bit of a weird month but think i ov week and a bit from the first day of af lol af was on 31st, and on the 9th ish of this month i just had tones of cm so i am sure it was then.....and to be honest only bd once at that time, i really have no time for nothing lol....i am not even tracking anything or when we bd so have no idea if it was ov or dunno really and dont really know when af is due either i have an idea but well i aint been trying this month on a break so pretty sure nothing is gonna happen this month lol

how r u? x


----------



## jmandrews

Good morning
Just got my 4th BFN this morning. I'm now cd 38. :( 
I hate this waiting game


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
AF finally arrived and she is kicking my butt. She is really painful today. I didnt have any cramps and she just started now I have the cramps. I usually have cramps the week before I start. this is new. Last cycle was 41 days


----------



## purplelilly

Sorry to hear the :witch: got you Pnuts! Especially with the sneak attack, that's just not right!!! I see your ticker says 1 of 34 is that a normal cycle for you? Maybe this mth was just a fluke?

jmandrew-- hang in there honey, we know it's tough!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

purplelilly said:


> Sorry to hear the :witch: got you Pnuts! Especially with the sneak attack, that's just not right!!! I see your ticker says 1 of 34 is that a normal cycle for you? Maybe this mth was just a fluke?
> 
> jmandrew-- hang in there honey, we know it's tough!

well Im just estimating with countdown to pregnancy, this last cycle was 41 days. nvr had one that long. so my husband and I will just bd every other night and we will see


----------



## jmandrews

aw im so sorry lacey! i was really hoping this was your month! i hope your cycle gets back to normal... 41 days is such a long time :( i know how you feel.

thanks so much im not losing hope. its not over until AF arrives :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> aw im so sorry lacey! i was really hoping this was your month! i hope your cycle gets back to normal... 41 days is such a long time :( i know how you feel.
> 
> thanks so much im not losing hope. its not over until AF arrives :)

its ok, were still trying, but he leaves in October for about a month for selections for Special forces. So we will have a month of a break. it will be harder to try for the next to years so we will probably wing it after lol


----------



## jmandrews

aww well good luck! and lots of :dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

So how is everyone doing?


----------



## butterworth

good afternoon ladies 
sorry to hear lacy about :witch: and Janene fx for you 
I'm on my day off today so I'm getting some house work done while DF's at work


----------



## FitzBaby

Aw so sorry the witch got you. GRRRR to her!

We were supposed to BD this morning (had 3 positive ov tests on Wed, thurs and fri ... BD on wed and thurs not friday .... planned to this moring) but i OVERSLEPT!!!!!! DH tried to wake me and I kept pushing him away .... AH HA HA HA HA HA. So we may try this afternoon but I am just SO tired. So think I may just hope in to the TWW even though I should get AF by next weekend.

FXd for those waiting on AF!!! Hoping for a BFP from this group this month!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies!! 

Lacy - so sorry to hear AF got you!! 

Greer - sounds like you got all your bases covered!! 
I still havent got a pos OPK!! I really dont know whats going on with my body this month - could just be that I missed it. I really dont know. 
I am going for CD21 bloods this month - due to be done on Tuesday 27th. So FXed my cycle doesnt decide to change this month! 

I'm just rather busy this weekend as my brother and his family are over from Ireland. 
As it was my mom's 60th birthday last week, she wanted to get some new family photos. Those were done this morning and now this evening we have dinner at a pub in Sevenoaks with family and friends. 

Hope you are all well. 
Hopefully catch up with you all tomorrow. 
:hugs: and :dust: to all


----------



## FitzBaby

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Lacy - so sorry to hear AF got you!!
> 
> Greer - sounds like you got all your bases covered!!
> I still havent got a pos OPK!! I really dont know whats going on with my body this month - could just be that I missed it. I really dont know.
> I am going for CD21 bloods this month - due to be done on Tuesday 27th. So FXed my cycle doesnt decide to change this month!
> 
> I'm just rather busy this weekend as my brother and his family are over from Ireland.
> As it was my mom's 60th birthday last week, she wanted to get some new family photos. Those were done this morning and now this evening we have dinner at a pub in Sevenoaks with family and friends.
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> Hopefully catch up with you all tomorrow.
> :hugs: and :dust: to all

Enjoy your family! Wish I could see my siblings more! Sounds like SO MUCH fun!


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Greer! 

We had a great weekend with my brother, SIL and nephew!! He will be 3 in Dec and absolutely gorgeous!!! I think I am his favourite Aunty Carla at the mo!! 
I was the only one who was allowed to do anything for him - right down to changing his nappy!! eeww thanks - I think hehe 

How you doing? 
Its been really quite here!!


----------



## jmandrews

Good morning!
Hope everyone i's have a great weekend. Where does everyone stand this cycle? It's been so quiet this month. 
I am cd 39 today, still no sign of AF... Calling my dr tomorrow.


----------



## skweek35

Hi Janene, 
I am now CD19 
Due to have 21 day bloods done next week Tuesday. 
Good luck with the doctors


----------



## jmandrews

Good Luck Carla! :dust:
thanks! 
I just noticed i started spotting. Not sure if this is AF on her way or not. I never spot before AF. so we will see what happens. regardless i am calling my dr tomorrow.


----------



## skweek35

oh my Janene - dont want to get your hopes up - but could be implantation bleeding. 
I would still call the doc in the morning.


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi hi. Busy here today but want to say a quick hello and check in. Cd 21 (I think) for me. Expecting AF on Friday or Sat. BUt haven't had my usual cramping yet.


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks Carla! How late does implantation usually happen thought?

Greer lots of baby dust! Hopin all the best for u!:)


----------



## skweek35

It usually happens about 7DPO, but I could be wrong


----------



## jmandrews

yeah thats what i thought...
so i think its just AF slowly creeping in on me.... ugh wish she'd hurry im ready to begin this next cycle! ready for a new strategy :)


----------



## pip squeek

afternoon girls

Sorry iv not been on much lately the morning sickness has got me or should i say all day sickness and iv not been feeling too good thought id got away with it this time but no :(.

How are we all doing?


----------



## jmandrews

Good Morning! happy monday... or should i say unhappy monday. lol
CD40 today... still waiting on the witch.
called my dr. and im waiting for a call back.
hopefully ill have answers today :)
have a great day!


----------



## purplelilly

good luck janene. Hope the doc can give you some answers. Spotting is not uncommon before a BFP but even if it isn't, sounds like you've got a good outlook for next mnth! good luck hon!


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi all! Just popping in during nap to say hello. Crummy Monday here. Wet. Rainy. DD was EMBARRASING today at playgroup. Throwing tantrums, throwing toys. It was awful! Waiting on Af and her symptoms now. Haven't had any symptoms and wish she would just come already so I can get on to my next cycle!


----------



## skweek35

Hello ladies - I totally agree!!! Crummy Monday!!! 
So glad its over with!!! 
Roll on Tuesday - the week can only get better from here - or so I hope!! 

Janene -keep a positive frame of mind - there is always another cycle. What did the doc say? 

Greer - oh no to tantrums!!! they can really be embarassing!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Just wanted to say hi, sorry I haven't been around much.

Hey sorry I missed this but congrats on your BFP pipsqueek!


----------



## hakunamatata

skweek35 said:


> Hello ladies - I totally agree!!! Crummy Monday!!!
> So glad its over with!!!
> Roll on Tuesday - the week can only get better from here - or so I hope!!
> 
> Janene -keep a positive frame of mind - there is always another cycle. What did the doc say?
> 
> Greer - oh no to tantrums!!! they can really be embarassing!!

I'm glad Monday is over with too! :thumbup:


----------



## pip squeek

hakunamatata said:


> Just wanted to say hi, sorry I haven't been around much.
> 
> Hey sorry I missed this but congrats on your BFP pipsqueek!

Ahh thank you


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies
hows everyone doing today?
I'm getting ready for work then tonight time for relaxing and maybe some bding. not sure when af is going to start might be the first week of oct. I had a dream last night that for christmas I told my parents that they were going to be grandparents again and I was a few months along already in my dream and I wanted to keep it a surprise for both grandparents till christmas. I wonder if that could happen this year that would be a great way to tell my parents and DF's parents. anyway off to work just wanted to say hi and wish everyone a great day


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks for all of your support girls :) it means a lot!
i called the dr yesterday and they told me to call them thursday if i still haven't started.
im still having a little brown spotting... ugh this is so weird.
i hope everyone has a happy tuesday!


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi Ladies.

Popping in to say hello. So quiet here!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
Sorry I havent been on. I have a lot of homework I have been doing. Today was my second day of class. I want to make sure im understanding all of the material. How are all of you?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ladies,
Sorry I havent been on. Been busy with school. Hope you all are ok.


----------



## FitzBaby

Is anyone on this thread anymore???


----------



## purplelilly

I check in but there's never anyone on :cry: Miss the coochie squad!


----------



## FitzBaby

purplelilly said:


> I check in but there's never anyone on :cry: Miss the coochie squad!

I know. I'm really sad about it. I miss everyone. And all the pages to catch up with. Today was the first time I have ever had to go to the second page of the Discussion Group to find this thread!


----------



## purplelilly

FitzBaby said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> I check in but there's never anyone on :cry: Miss the coochie squad!
> 
> I know. I'm really sad about it. I miss everyone. And all the pages to catch up with. Today was the first time I have ever had to go to the second page of the Discussion Group to find this thread!Click to expand...

I know it seems like days will go by and no one checks in.:cry: I hope eveyone is okay. I know a couple of ladies were moving and some others were having DH/DB problems :shrug: I'm still gonna check in for awhile anyway. I'm assuming Janene got af but i dunno?:nope:


----------



## FitzBaby

purplelilly said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> I check in but there's never anyone on :cry: Miss the coochie squad!
> 
> I know. I'm really sad about it. I miss everyone. And all the pages to catch up with. Today was the first time I have ever had to go to the second page of the Discussion Group to find this thread!Click to expand...
> 
> I know it seems like days will go by and no one checks in.:cry: I hope eveyone is okay. I know a couple of ladies were moving and some others were having DH/DB problems :shrug: I'm still gonna check in for awhile anyway. I'm assuming Janene got af but i dunno?:nope:Click to expand...

How are you feeling? Almost to the 12 week mark ... that is SO exciting!!!!! Have you told everyone yet?

Not sure about Janene. FX'd that AF isn't there but I think she was to go to the doctor's soon.

Waiting on AF here. Can feel her coming so bummed and making DH get pizza for dinner tonight!


----------



## purplelilly

i LOVE pizza but it gives me heartburn now:sad2: Small price to pay!

We have only told MIL & BIL because she works with us and with all my doc appts it was going to be impossible to hide any longer! I FINALLY got an appt for my 1st u/s (thankfully insurance is paying for the extra 1) for 10/6 :happydance: After that if all is well we're telling the world! DH is just so happy to speak to his mom about it now so i can put him off till alittle past the 12 week point:haha:

So sorry bout AF (damn witch) Hopefully next cycle will be the last:thumbup:


----------



## jmandrews

I AM SOO SORRY I HAVE NOT CHECKED IN... 
Makes me feel good you ladies thought of me though :hugs:
I have been so busy with work lately... working late hours :(
it was a good distraction though.
My cycle went to Cycle day 42.... 
The :witch: got me! im CD1 today. I am praying i never have a cycle like that again. 
I called my Doctor today and I am going to begin clomid this cycle. I am very hopeful.

I miss everyone! why doesn't anyone get on here anymore? seems like everyone had bad cycles and then disappeared. Makes me sad... we are all supposed to be here for each other.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Im here. I have been busy with school. I just ended AF today is cd 6 for me. Janene I am sorry your cycle was long my last cycle was as well


----------



## FitzBaby

purplelilly said:


> i LOVE pizza but it gives me heartburn now:sad2: Small price to pay!
> 
> We have only told MIL & BIL because she works with us and with all my doc appts it was going to be impossible to hide any longer! I FINALLY got an appt for my 1st u/s (thankfully insurance is paying for the extra 1) for 10/6 :happydance: After that if all is well we're telling the world! DH is just so happy to speak to his mom about it now so i can put him off till alittle past the 12 week point:haha:
> 
> So sorry bout AF (damn witch) Hopefully next cycle will be the last:thumbup:

Oh I am giddy for you! I can just feel how exciting it is to be able to tell everyone! Can't wait to hear how the ultra sound goes!


----------



## FitzBaby

jmandrews said:


> I AM SOO SORRY I HAVE NOT CHECKED IN...
> Makes me feel good you ladies thought of me though :hugs:
> I have been so busy with work lately... working late hours :(
> it was a good distraction though.
> My cycle went to Cycle day 42....
> The :witch: got me! im CD1 today. I am praying i never have a cycle like that again.
> I called my Doctor today and I am going to begin clomid this cycle. I am very hopeful.
> 
> I miss everyone! why doesn't anyone get on here anymore? seems like everyone had bad cycles and then disappeared. Makes me sad... we are all supposed to be here for each other.

Good and bad that the witch got you! And good to hear from you!


----------



## JBear85

Hey girls, just checking in after a quick chat with Zara on fb earlier...

I've been lurking a lot lately, but haven't had much to say. DB and I are still having a lot of problems, and not really TTC. He's leaving in 2 weeks for is 4 month training for work, so I can't figure out if he's trying to distance himself before he leaves to make things easier on himself, or if he's just unhappy in general.

I have been missing everyone on this thread a whole lot, but I've just felt like I haven't really had anything relevant to say lately.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I miss you ladies very much. May be this weekend we can all catch up.


----------



## purplelilly

Thanks Fitz! I am def ready to tell everyone especially now that i got a taste of it (MIL was in tears beside herself!) On 10/4 i get the results from my bloodwork (they finally did it at 10wks:growlmad:) then the u/s 2days later so i should be convinced all is ok after all that:blush:

JMandrews--- so sorry the :witch: got you and the ridiculously long cycle! Glad to hear your doc is sympathetic though, lots of women have success with Clomid, maybe that's the kick in the a$$ your body needs:thumbup: I hope the witch passes quickly for you in the mean time, I know staying busy def helps!

JBear-- The distancing now theory sounds really "male logical" to me!!! 4 mths is a long time especially if it's out of the norm for you 2! It sucks to have to wait that long but maybe the break from each other will strengthen your bond when he returns! (plus crazy monkey sex after a long break may just do the TTC job :haha:)

PNuts-- nice to see ya around honey!Are you waiting to O?

Anyway, I think it's just nice talking to all the ladies in here even if it's not particularly about TTC. Try not to be a stranger :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Aw thanks Lacey Greer and Christina! I'll keep u updated on how ir goes :)

Christina! That i's so exciting! 10 weeks & counting! I bet ur dying to tell people. So happy for u!


----------



## purplelilly

jmandrews said:


> Aw thanks Lacey Greer and Christina! I'll keep u updated on how ir goes :)
> 
> Christina! That i's so exciting! 10 weeks & counting! I bet ur dying to tell people. So happy for u!

thanx sweetie, i am but also looking foward to some of you ladies to join me soon :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JBear85

purplelilly said:


> Thanks Fitz! I am def ready to tell everyone especially now that i got a taste of it (MIL was in tears beside herself!) On 10/4 i get the results from my bloodwork (they finally did it at 10wks:growlmad:) then the u/s 2days later so i should be convinced all is ok after all that:blush:
> 
> JMandrews--- so sorry the :witch: got you and the ridiculously long cycle! Glad to hear your doc is sympathetic though, lots of women have success with Clomid, maybe that's the kick in the a$$ your body needs:thumbup: I hope the witch passes quickly for you in the mean time, I know staying busy def helps!
> 
> JBear-- The distancing now theory sounds really "male logical" to me!!! 4 mths is a long time especially if it's out of the norm for you 2! It sucks to have to wait that long but maybe the break from each other will strengthen your bond when he returns! (plus crazy monkey sex after a long break may just do the TTC job :haha:)
> 
> PNuts-- nice to see ya around honey!Are you waiting to O?
> 
> Anyway, I think it's just nice talking to all the ladies in here even if it's not particularly about TTC. Try not to be a stranger :hugs:

Haha I SO hope you're right... we're pretty used to being apart because of his job, but not for THAT long. I really hope we can make it through!!

I want to see some more BFP's around here in the worst way, but it's looking like most of us are not even actively TTC right now?


----------



## purplelilly

JBear-- i think sometimes not actively trying is better, ya know what i mean? The stress of it all will make it not happen and put so much tension on your relationship! DH had just about had it with my roller coaster mood and crying meltdown every 3wks. July was really going to be a "whatever" month. All my concentration was on not going nuts when AF came and focus on our vaca that i knew would be my next "o" (hahaha just shows that you can only plan so much)
It almost seems like a bunch of you ladies won't even have SO around for awhile too:sad2: I know that's what's going on with fragiledoll right now too. Sounds kinda lonely to me but we're all here for ya even if it's just for regular jibber jabber :friends:


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi to all! Just wanted to pop in. Busy here. Had DD's 18 month appt today ... she had to get blood drawn and I cried more than she did! It was the WORST. She was such a trooper though. Off to meet with my mom's oncologist. Yuck! Hope everyone is having a great day! Waiting on AF. Due today. But my cycles aren't too regular so expecting her some time this weekend.


----------



## skweek35

:hi: Morning all, So sorry I've been a stranger this week - but had the week from hell!!! 
Been really busy between work and venue hunting there has just been no time for anything else!! 
Lesson observations at school are already under way - was not a good one either!!! OH did come home with a big bunch of flowers for me - he never does that!!! :cry: :hugs: :kiss:
Then came down with his snotty cold!!! So I made him make me dinner again yesterday!! After all he was at home for the day while I was out working my arse off! 

On a better note - I think we have finally found a venue for our wedding!!! :happydance:

Check this out!! 
https://www.oakwoodhousehotel.co.uk/


They have recently finished refurbishing the honeymoon suite which we could unfortunately not see when we were there on Wednesday night as Rory McGrath was there. 
So hopefully see it tomorrow when I take my mom with for their wedding show. 

As for the TTC front - I really dont think anything will happen this month as I have been so stressed between work and wedding planning. But all is not lost. I have forms to get CD21 bloods done this week. I am just hoping that my cycle will be the same as the last few months so we can get this sorted! 

Hope everyone is well. 
Just going to read up on all I have missed out.


----------



## skweek35

That didnt take me long to catch up on a weeks worth of chat - really quiet on here. Hope its just everyone is busy!! 

Christina - I really dont know how you have kept quiet for so long - I am such a blabber mouth. I dont think I will be able to keep it quiet that long unless OH gags me!! :haha: 

Janene - I agree - good and bad that the nasty witch finally got you. Glad to hear you are starting with clomid this month. I am going for bloods this week so hopefully get those results next week sometime and get started on something too. 

Jen - I really hope the next 4 month fly by for you!!! 

Greer - how you doing? 

Has anyone heard from Ana recently?


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies getting ready for work. sorry haven't been around but I haven't been ttc this month just going with the flow and bd'ing lots just not thinking about making a baby thats all so hoping that this works for me. i think I'm in the 2 week wait but haven't been tracking so not totally sure. I keep dreaming that I'm pg the last 2 weeks have been like that with my dreams but trying not to think to much into it. time will tell fx for me ladies i'm hoping Oct has lots of bfp


----------



## purplelilly

SKweek--- that place looks reaalllly nice! Glad you guys settled on a venue now all the FUN planning begins! Oh and being a complete worry wart makes it pretty easy to stay quiet. I wasn't truly convinced this was all real till i heard the heartbeat anyway:blush:

Butterworth-- I hope this stratagy works for you, at least the lack of stress must be a nice change.

Fitz-- sure hope the witch doesn't make you wait too long (or 9mths :winkwink:)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

purplelilly said:


> Thanks Fitz! I am def ready to tell everyone especially now that i got a taste of it (MIL was in tears beside herself!) On 10/4 i get the results from my bloodwork (they finally did it at 10wks:growlmad:) then the u/s 2days later so i should be convinced all is ok after all that:blush:
> 
> JMandrews--- so sorry the :witch: got you and the ridiculously long cycle! Glad to hear your doc is sympathetic though, lots of women have success with Clomid, maybe that's the kick in the a$$ your body needs:thumbup: I hope the witch passes quickly for you in the mean time, I know staying busy def helps!
> 
> JBear-- The distancing now theory sounds really "male logical" to me!!! 4 mths is a long time especially if it's out of the norm for you 2! It sucks to have to wait that long but maybe the break from each other will strengthen your bond when he returns! (plus crazy monkey sex after a long break may just do the TTC job :haha:)
> 
> PNuts-- nice to see ya around honey!Are you waiting to O?
> 
> Anyway, I think it's just nice talking to all the ladies in here even if it's not particularly about TTC. Try not to be a stranger :hugs:



Yes I am waiting to ovulate. I have an appointment Oct 11th and I am going to see if I can get help conceiving. Time is ticking and my husband will be 29 in march. I will be 23, so I want to have a baby soon. I was bummed yesterday because my stepmom called me to tell me my stepsister is 16 weeks pregnant and she just found out. Even my husband was sad because its not us. I am happy for her though


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Fitz! I am def ready to tell everyone especially now that i got a taste of it (MIL was in tears beside herself!) On 10/4 i get the results from my bloodwork (they finally did it at 10wks:growlmad:) then the u/s 2days later so i should be convinced all is ok after all that:blush:
> 
> JMandrews--- so sorry the :witch: got you and the ridiculously long cycle! Glad to hear your doc is sympathetic though, lots of women have success with Clomid, maybe that's the kick in the a$$ your body needs:thumbup: I hope the witch passes quickly for you in the mean time, I know staying busy def helps!
> 
> JBear-- The distancing now theory sounds really "male logical" to me!!! 4 mths is a long time especially if it's out of the norm for you 2! It sucks to have to wait that long but maybe the break from each other will strengthen your bond when he returns! (plus crazy monkey sex after a long break may just do the TTC job :haha:)
> 
> PNuts-- nice to see ya around honey!Are you waiting to O?
> 
> Anyway, I think it's just nice talking to all the ladies in here even if it's not particularly about TTC. Try not to be a stranger :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am waiting to ovulate. I have an appointment Oct 11th and I am going to see if I can get help conceiving. Time is ticking and my husband will be 29 in march. I will be 23, so I want to have a baby soon. I was bummed yesterday because my stepmom called me to tell me my stepsister is 16 weeks pregnant and she just found out. Even my husband was sad because its not us. I am happy for her thoughClick to expand...

ugggghhhh... I know what you mean! Finding out about a very close friend getting preg (at the same time we started TTC) just 5mths after their wedding almost threw me over the edge! I told hubby (while bawling my eyes out of course) that i knew it was wrong to feel that way and i should be happy for her but right now i cant! They weren't even "trying" just ntnp. It's obviously easier now but she is still a reminder how it "should have been" Now i'm 6mths behind her and can't wait to tell her so we can chit chat. Maybe you'll end up with a buddy to chit chat with too (i say let them do the first run so you get the advice:haha:)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

purplelilly said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Fitz! I am def ready to tell everyone especially now that i got a taste of it (MIL was in tears beside herself!) On 10/4 i get the results from my bloodwork (they finally did it at 10wks:growlmad:) then the u/s 2days later so i should be convinced all is ok after all that:blush:
> 
> JMandrews--- so sorry the :witch: got you and the ridiculously long cycle! Glad to hear your doc is sympathetic though, lots of women have success with Clomid, maybe that's the kick in the a$$ your body needs:thumbup: I hope the witch passes quickly for you in the mean time, I know staying busy def helps!
> 
> JBear-- The distancing now theory sounds really "male logical" to me!!! 4 mths is a long time especially if it's out of the norm for you 2! It sucks to have to wait that long but maybe the break from each other will strengthen your bond when he returns! (plus crazy monkey sex after a long break may just do the TTC job :haha:)
> 
> PNuts-- nice to see ya around honey!Are you waiting to O?
> 
> Anyway, I think it's just nice talking to all the ladies in here even if it's not particularly about TTC. Try not to be a stranger :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am waiting to ovulate. I have an appointment Oct 11th and I am going to see if I can get help conceiving. Time is ticking and my husband will be 29 in march. I will be 23, so I want to have a baby soon. I was bummed yesterday because my stepmom called me to tell me my stepsister is 16 weeks pregnant and she just found out. Even my husband was sad because its not us. I am happy for her thoughClick to expand...
> 
> ugggghhhh... I know what you mean! Finding out about a very close friend getting preg (at the same time we started TTC) just 5mths after their wedding almost threw me over the edge! I told hubby (while bawling my eyes out of course) that i knew it was wrong to feel that way and i should be happy for her but right now i cant! They weren't even "trying" just ntnp. It's obviously easier now but she is still a reminder how it "should have been" Now i'm 6mths behind her and can't wait to tell her so we can chit chat. Maybe you'll end up with a buddy to chit chat with too (i say let them do the first run so you get the advice:haha:)Click to expand...

Yeah she is my stepsister so it is my niece or nephew in her, I am happy for her, I just dont get what is going on with me. I'll have to see what my doctor will say


----------



## skweek35

Lacy: Time is ticking and my husband will be 29 in march. I will be 23,

Lacy, you are still really young and there is loads of time for docs to sort things out - if there is a problem. 
Dont worry, or put pressure on yourself because he wants kids. You have about 15 - 20 years still before you need to start worrying about time.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

skweek35 said:


> Lacy: Time is ticking and my husband will be 29 in march. I will be 23,
> 
> Lacy, you are still really young and there is loads of time for docs to sort things out - if there is a problem.
> Dont worry, or put pressure on yourself because he wants kids. You have about 15 - 20 years still before you need to start worrying about time.

He has 2 kids from a previous marriage, but we have cancer in my family my mom had precancer at 27 my moms mom had to have everything removed at 27


----------



## skweek35

Lacy - doesnt mean you will get it - but I totally understand your worries about having babies now!!! 
Hang in there and try to relax as much as possible! 
I've got bloods on Tuesday. 
Hoping to get results back within a week. 
So just a waiting game now


----------



## purplelilly

PNuts-- I'm 32 and he's 42! You do have time. My mom (& grandma & aunt) have suffered from cysts that all had to be surgically removed. My mom had 1 ovary removed at 21 (they told her she would never get preggo again......then came ME!) and everything else removed at 35. You never know what will happen, but a family history doesn't determine your life! Although i have had stupid short cycles and HEAVY periods, I have NOO cysts. It doesn't mean it'll happen to you honey! Your doc should be able to assist you alot! especially knowing your history if you're worried. Sometimes just relaxing alittle because you're taking steps is enough. We got pg right before we had his boys tested (I even had the perscription to bring'em in!)


----------



## skweek35

In a way I think I have no chances of getting a bfp this month as work and wedding have really stressed me out this month. 
As a result of being so busy I have not had time to think about TTCing since we went back to work a few weeks back. 
SO there is a small part of me that says this could be my month? Just dont know 
I'm going to get the bloods done on Tuesday at lunch time - hopefully getting the results back within a week. If all is well, will send him to get his swimmers checked.


----------



## purplelilly

skweek35 said:


> In a way I think I have no chances of getting a bfp this month as work and wedding have really stressed me out this month.
> As a result of being so busy I have not had time to think about TTCing since we went back to work a few weeks back.
> SO there is a small part of me that says this could be my month? Just dont know
> I'm going to get the bloods done on Tuesday at lunch time - hopefully getting the results back within a week. If all is well, will send him to get his swimmers checked.

sounds like a good plan, but you may want to get some rest in somewhere:haha: At least busy keeps you from thinking about it all too much. (attempting to do the same here!)


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi guys! Just checking in! In the 2ww... getting a bit itchy iykwim

Hope everyone has something fun planned for the weekend! :thumbup:

:hug:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I just want to have them young so i can actually do things with my children and not feel so old. LOL I want to be able to run with my children


----------



## purplelilly

Lacey you will but they will be that more precious to you for having to wait!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I get what your saying, I am just wondering what the doc will say


----------



## FitzBaby

HI ladies! Anyone here?


----------



## FitzBaby

Waiting on AF. Lots of cramps and what feels like she is coming but lots of CM too. I can't remember if I had CM before her the past few times. Ugh.


----------



## skweek35

Morning team coochie, 
Well its 6:36am here and I am wide awake!! Have been for the past hour!! I hate being so stressed!!! 
I think I may need to find a different job where I have my weekends to myself!! 
But for now I think seeing that I have got lots to do for this week I had been get out of here and get some of the work done. 
Hope you all have a Great Sunday!!


----------



## jmandrews

Hey! hope everyone had a great weekend!
Just caught up on a few pages :)
i see everyone is keeping themselves very busy with wedding planning and work.
Not thinking about TTC can be a good thing :) i hope it is your key to get PG.
Lacey lol you are not going to be too old to run with your children. I am 25 and i feel just like i did when i was 21. Don't stress its going to happen for you very soon! 
And i know what you mean about everyone getting pregnant around you... In the last month i have found out like 3 or 4 people i know are pregnant... i dont think any of them were actually trying. I think not trying is the best way to get pregnant, so this month im going to try to relax and go with the flow. Its going to happen eventually and i am def not worried yet. 
Hope everything else is going well with everyone either in the TWW or in the wait for announcing their pregnancies! so exciting! :hugs:
I am just waiting for AF to pack up and leave so i can get a move on. I start clomid tomorrow and then will begin BDing 5 days after that... i can't wait :happydance:


----------



## butterworth

hello ladies
well I've been supper tired this last week thought I was getting sick but it only lasted a day or so of feeling quezzy but holy I've been taking naps like crazy and I'm not one to nap if I'm tired I just go to bed early. and my lower back has been on fire for a few days hoping this is a good sign. I promised myself that I would not track anything or symptom spot this month but now I find myself going on ff and checking if we dtd around the right dates and we did if ff is right so ladies I am praying that this is it. this cycle #13 I think for me and I am not getting any younger I can't believe I'm turning 29 in 2012 omg 29 I'm still having a hard time with this getting older thing I feel like I still have so much to do with my life and the years just keep going faster and faster I don't think I'm going to handle turning 30 if I'm already freaking out about turning 29. anyway hope everyone is having a good weekend
Carla try not to stress about work but I know you have a lot on your plate this year and I'd be freaking out just like you are if I was in your shoes but and my DF tells me it always works out in the end and hes right it always does. I'm sendin positive vibs your way.


----------



## butterworth

Janene clomid that is exciting fx for ya hun wow your dr works fast


----------



## butterworth

well ladies I feel like rambling about a few things, its going to be me and df's 9 years next month that we have been together and 2 years that we have been engaged with no wedding plans. well I did plan for a wedding the first year we were engaged but my family is very old school and I didn't want to get married in a church and when I told them that 2 years ago it started a huge fight they told me they wouldn't come to my wedding if I didn't get married in a church so here I am two years later and still not married I still haven't even tried on a wedding dress yet which makes me kinda sad I feel like the black sheep in the family still even though I've not been with anyone else but my df. I'm hoping that me getting pg is not going to cause another fight in my family with me not being married and all no one in my family even knows that we are trying for a baby so when I do finally get pg I'm hoping for happy times with my parents and not sad times. maybe they will finally let me get married outdoors like I wanted to in the first place. I can only hope


----------



## FitzBaby

:bfn: here and getting frustrated. wish AF would just come already.
Nice to hear from people! Butter, keep your head up and plan that wedding! Weddings and babies are wonderful times!


----------



## butterworth

FitzBaby said:


> :bfn: here and getting frustrated. wish AF would just come already.
> Nice to hear from people! Butter, keep your head up and plan that wedding! Weddings and babies are wonderful times!

when is af due? 
I will keep planning but weddings are $$$ thats why when my family was giving me a hard time I bought a house instead and I am very happy with that move but I will still keep trying to plan a wedding first move try on a wedding dress that is the first thing on my list then I think if I have the dress it will motivate me to get married finally. I was thinking of getting married on our 10 year anniversary which would be next year


----------



## FitzBaby

butterworth said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: here and getting frustrated. wish AF would just come already.
> Nice to hear from people! Butter, keep your head up and plan that wedding! Weddings and babies are wonderful times!
> 
> when is af due?
> I will keep planning but weddings are $$$ thats why when my family was giving me a hard time I bought a house instead and I am very happy with that move but I will still keep trying to plan a wedding first move try on a wedding dress that is the first thing on my list then I think if I have the dress it will motivate me to get married finally. I was thinking of getting married on our 10 year anniversary which would be next yearClick to expand...

AF was due yesterday.

I have a girlfried who's father told her, I will give you $ for either a down payment on a house or a wedding. She chose the house, went to the courthouse to get married, and hasn't regretted the decision ever! Smart move to get a house, really. She actually just had a backyard BBQ reception at her house for family and friends and it was one of the best weddings I've ever been to!


----------



## pip squeek

Hi girls 

I am around just having a terrible time with morning sickness still. iv got hyperemises again so Been put on some tablets to help hope they kick in soon.


----------



## FragileDoll

How are you girls?


----------



## FitzBaby

pip squeek said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I am around just having a terrible time with morning sickness still. iv got hyperemises again so Been put on some tablets to help hope they kick in soon.

Oh no! I hope it gets better for you soon. MS was the WORST.


----------



## jmandrews

I know she does! I was amazed when she suggested it. I told her about my cycles because I have been tracking them since Feb. So I think that's why. She told me if I've been irregular for this long then I will probably remain that way and that I'll probably need help. So I'm excited!


----------



## skweek35

Hiya ladies - 
OMG!!! I just want to scream!!! I am soo frustrated with this whole finding a venue search!!! Just when I thought we had found a venue - its not right again!! Last time we couldnt get the church wedding I wanted and this time the place is too expensive!!! 
SO yes its back to the drawing board yet again!!!! 
I have made him promise that this is it!!!! I dont think I can take much more of this!! I just want the next 18 months to be over with!! Wake up the week before my wedding day and enjoy the last of the it all with my family and friends. 

Ok rant of with 
Sorry ladies - just had to get this out my system!!


----------



## skweek35

Hi Sandy - I so know how you feel with family issues and the wedding!! I have my mother trying to get my to choose my sister as my bridesmaid!! 

Hi Ana - how are you doing?? 

Greer - oh no!! Keep your head up. Roll on next cycle!! 

Sammi - Hope those tablets help you feel better!! MS - one thing I am really not looking forward to. 

Janene - Hoping to get clomid for my next cycle - clomid buddies here we go!! 

Hope you all have a really good week. 
I have another really busy week ahead - not sure when I will be back on. 
But I will be back - hopefully chat again soon


----------



## skweek35

OMG!!! I just checked in on FB and saw an old school friend had a miscarriage this week. Her son was due on 11 Nov! He was still born on Wednesday night! 
I so feel for her and her family!


----------



## Jemma0717

Stoppin by to say hi :) I don't come on much since we're not TTC anymore! I don't even know whe AF is supposed to arrive since it as all messed up last month....I am going to assume sometime next week! 

Well, I've just been busy as ever and pretty happy as well. School has been good and so has my job. Hope everyone else is doing great, I hope we see some more bfp's this month...it was Sammi this past month right? :)


----------



## FitzBaby

skweek35 said:


> Hiya ladies -
> OMG!!! I just want to scream!!! I am soo frustrated with this whole finding a venue search!!! Just when I thought we had found a venue - its not right again!! Last time we couldnt get the church wedding I wanted and this time the place is too expensive!!!
> SO yes its back to the drawing board yet again!!!!
> I have made him promise that this is it!!!! I dont think I can take much more of this!! I just want the next 18 months to be over with!! Wake up the week before my wedding day and enjoy the last of the it all with my family and friends.
> 
> Ok rant of with
> Sorry ladies - just had to get this out my system!!

Oh no. I know it's easy to say but I swear it will all turn out and before you know it it will be a week before wedding day and everything will be perfect!!!


----------



## FitzBaby

skweek35 said:


> OMG!!! I just checked in on FB and saw an old school friend had a miscarriage this week. Her son was due on 11 Nov! He was still born on Wednesday night!
> I so feel for her and her family!

This has happened to one of my best friends twice now. SHe is currently on her third pregnancy. Nothing can ever be worse than this. I am so sorry for her.


----------



## FitzBaby

Jemma0717 said:


> Stoppin by to say hi :) I don't come on much since we're not TTC anymore! I don't even know whe AF is supposed to arrive since it as all messed up last month....I am going to assume sometime next week!
> 
> Well, I've just been busy as ever and pretty happy as well. School has been good and so has my job. Hope everyone else is doing great, I hope we see some more bfp's this month...it was Sammi this past month right? :)

Tiffany, it is SO wonderful to hear from you. Thinking of you!


----------



## jmandrews

skweek35 said:


> Hi Sandy - I so know how you feel with family issues and the wedding!! I have my mother trying to get my to choose my sister as my bridesmaid!!
> 
> Hi Ana - how are you doing??
> 
> Greer - oh no!! Keep your head up. Roll on next cycle!!
> 
> Sammi - Hope those tablets help you feel better!! MS - one thing I am really not looking forward to.
> 
> Janene - Hoping to get clomid for my next cycle - clomid buddies here we go!!
> 
> Hope you all have a really good week.
> I have another really busy week ahead - not sure when I will be back on.
> But I will be back - hopefully chat again soon

YAY!!! I'd love to be clomid buddies!!! let me know when you get put on it :) hopefully you wont need it though


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I'm going to try to get Clomid as well. Considering I tried for a yr with my ex husband and nothing happened and now with my current husband im going on 7 months. DH checked sperm and he is perfect


----------



## jmandrews

Lacey sounds like you def need clomid :) Have you talk to your doctor about it yet? My cousin used it and she was able to get pregnant... so i am very hopeful this month.


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies just stopping in to say hello, hope everyone is having a nice day


----------



## Greens25

Hey ladies,

Sorry I have been a ghost for the last few weeks. Sept. is always CREAZY busy for teachers! I just wanted to update everyone, I tested this morning with First Reponse and got a BFP at 13DPO...... I still can't believe it!!!


----------



## JBear85

Greens25 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry I have been a ghost for the last few weeks. Sept. is always CREAZY busy for teachers! I just wanted to update everyone, I tested this morning with First Reponse and got a BFP at 13DPO...... I still can't believe it!!!

Oh my gosh Congratulations! That's so exciting :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## purplelilly

Greens25 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry I have been a ghost for the last few weeks. Sept. is always CREAZY busy for teachers! I just wanted to update everyone, I tested this morning with First Reponse and got a BFP at 13DPO...... I still can't believe it!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats honey! I still think there are lots more to come for this group!


----------



## FitzBaby

greens25 said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> sorry i have been a ghost for the last few weeks. Sept. Is always creazy busy for teachers! I just wanted to update everyone, i tested this morning with first reponse and got a bfp at 13dpo...... I still can't believe it!!!

congrats!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> Lacey sounds like you def need clomid :) Have you talk to your doctor about it yet? My cousin used it and she was able to get pregnant... so i am very hopeful this month.


Not yet. Im going to bring it up at my appointment


----------



## Greens25

thanks everyone! baby dust to everyone!


----------



## butterworth

Greens25 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry I have been a ghost for the last few weeks. Sept. is always CREAZY busy for teachers! I just wanted to update everyone, I tested this morning with First Reponse and got a BFP at 13DPO...... I still can't believe it!!!

congrats thats great news yay another bfp keep it coming ladies


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Maybe we will have better luck, a lot of us arent really TTCing now because we have other things going on


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats!!! so exciting!

im on my 2nd day of clomid :) I will Ov sometime next week! yay i can't wait! hope everyone is doing ok. I know everyone has been super busy lately. hope everyone comes back every once and awhile. I know i could def. use the support


----------



## butterworth

fx for you this cycle janene as for me well I'm still ttc but I'm telling myself that we are ntnp just so I don't get to stressed this month. I think af is due oct 9ish so i'm in the two week wait right now so fx that this frame of mind that I put myself in this cycle works for me and I and get my bfp


----------



## hakunamatata

Guess who got a faint second line tonight...

:wohoo:

I showed to DH and I'm not imagining it, either.

Wow.


----------



## butterworth

hakunamatata said:


> Guess who got a faint second line tonight...
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> I showed to DH and I'm not imagining it, either.
> 
> Wow.

congrats how many dpo are you?


----------



## hakunamatata

Only 10, does that seem too early? I'm trying to not get my hopes up too much if it's a bad test or something.


----------



## butterworth

hakunamatata said:


> Only 10, does that seem too early? I'm trying to not get my hopes up too much if it's a bad test or something.

I always say 2 lines is 2 lines so + in my eyes


----------



## jmandrews

butterworth said:


> fx for you this cycle janene as for me well I'm still ttc but I'm telling myself that we are ntnp just so I don't get to stressed this month. I think af is due oct 9ish so i'm in the two week wait right now so fx that this frame of mind that I put myself in this cycle works for me and I and get my bfp

aww thank you!!! yay for the TWW! my FXed for you as well! and lots of :dust:
hope you see that BFP soon!


----------



## jmandrews

hakunamatata said:


> Only 10, does that seem too early? I'm trying to not get my hopes up too much if it's a bad test or something.

sounds like good news to me!!!! its def possible to get a positive that early. just wait a couple days and test again :) YAY!


----------



## butterworth

jmandrews said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> fx for you this cycle janene as for me well I'm still ttc but I'm telling myself that we are ntnp just so I don't get to stressed this month. I think af is due oct 9ish so i'm in the two week wait right now so fx that this frame of mind that I put myself in this cycle works for me and I and get my bfp
> 
> aww thank you!!! yay for the TWW! my FXed for you as well! and lots of :dust:
> hope you see that BFP soon!Click to expand...

I'm so feeling good about this month and to see 2 new bfp I feel even better.


----------



## butterworth

jmandrews said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Only 10, does that seem too early? I'm trying to not get my hopes up too much if it's a bad test or something.
> 
> sounds like good news to me!!!! its def possible to get a positive that early. just wait a couple days and test again :) YAY!Click to expand...

I totally agree I think its a + test


----------



## Lozlizlou

Hey lovelies,

I just wanted to pop in and see how me old pals were doing?

I miss the positivity of this thread. Cant wait for you guys to join me

Some great news to share is that my LTTTC friend on here (midget em) has just had her BFP! Miracles do happen

x x x x


----------



## butterworth

I hope to join you to Loz 
its been hard for me to stay positive sometimes thats why I just stay away but I'm trying really hard to see the light at the end of the tunnel and I feel like that is going to be soon. 
I hope its ok to symptom spot a little but I just wanted to ask you ladies have any of you had numbness in your legs? I've been getting that in my right leg and its been like that for a few days. I've also been getting headachs of and on for over a week. the numbness in my right leg is kinda annoying I've looked it up on the internet and I just keep reading about brain issues and its freaking me out. it does come up as a pg issue but not till later on in pg when the weight of the baby starts cutting off blood flow


----------



## purplelilly

Good morning ladies!

butterworth-- We all understand the fight to stay positive for sure and we're all around whenever you need to talk. I think the headaches may be a symptom but i'm a bad judge cuz i've fought headaches and back problems since highschool. As far as your leg numbness it sounds to me like a pinched nerve. Googling is evil in my book, hahaha. Everytime i search something i find out i'm dying again (not that it'll stop me from googling the next time anyway :blush:)Chin up honey your time is coming!

Hakunamatata- CONGRATS hon! I agree a line is usually a line but i would retest with fmu again just incase the test is messin with you! Depending on your cycles it is very possible to get a line that early if the test is sensitive enough! :test: again and a pic this time!lol

Janene-- Glad to hear you're on the Clomid! With cycles that long it should def help and alot of ladies get their BFP after going on it so fx for you!!!!

Hope everyone has a wonderful day and lots of :dust: to you all!


----------



## purplelilly

Lozlizlou said:


> Hey lovelies,
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and see how me old pals were doing?
> 
> I miss the positivity of this thread. Cant wait for you guys to join me
> 
> Some great news to share is that my LTTTC friend on here (midget em) has just had her BFP! Miracles do happen
> 
> x x x x

:wave: hi loz! Congrats to your friend, LTTTC is the pits but good things come to those who wait (and even more precious for that wait:thumbup:)

Hope you're feelin well


----------



## FitzBaby

HI Ladies. It is SO great to see 2 BFPs!!!!! HOORAY.

Not so hot here. After light spotting this weekend AF got me this morning after 32 days. My cycles are no where near regular. Ranging from 25-32 days. So I have a call in to my doctor to see what we can do about it. Fx's something happens as I'm just pretty bummed this month. 

Keep the BFPs coming PLEASE!


----------



## FitzBaby

hakunamatata said:


> Only 10, does that seem too early? I'm trying to not get my hopes up too much if it's a bad test or something.

Test again today or tomorrow?

SO EXCITING!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

hakunamatata said:


> Guess who got a faint second line tonight...
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> I showed to DH and I'm not imagining it, either.
> 
> Wow.

aww congrats!


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh!! I seemed to have missed a lot of action on here in the last few days!! 

Oh and my good news - we have booked a venue!!! Oakwood House Hotel!!! It is stunning!!! 

Ok now to go back and catch up on the missing days


----------



## purplelilly

I'm reaching out to all of you since i know you and you know me. I know this isn't really where to post but i trust all of you & my heart is hurtin today.
Here's the deal we are trying to tell my immediate family that we're expecting (which i think should be such a happy time) but my dad seems fit to bring his girlfriend to every dinner/event. I kind of just want it to be my dad & sister since this is kind of personal and i don't know her well at all. So my question is am I just letting the pregnancy hormones get to me or should i be able to have dinner with just my dad, sis & DH?:shrug: I asked him not to bring her this weekend and he told me that would be awkwark for him :dohh: I should probably add that i'm also dealing with trying to tell my mom whom i am not close with anymore so i know my emotions are already all over. I'm also balancing the childish "who knew first me or your father" that i know is to come. (cant wait till i have to tell her DH family knew first:nope:)

I'm sorry to post this here and if you don't want to hear it i understand. :flower:


----------



## skweek35

Greens25 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry I have been a ghost for the last few weeks. Sept. is always CREAZY busy for teachers! I just wanted to update everyone, I tested this morning with First Reponse and got a BFP at 13DPO...... I still can't believe it!!!

Congrats Greens!!! :happydance: 

Finallly we see another BFP here!! :happydance:

I so know what you mean by the first few weeks back are crazy - my new class are driving me nuts!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## skweek35

hakunamatata said:


> Guess who got a faint second line tonight...
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> I showed to DH and I'm not imagining it, either.
> 
> Wow.

OHG!!!! 2 BFP's in a few days!!! 
Congrats hun!!


----------



## skweek35

purplelilly said:


> I'm reaching out to all of you since i know you and you know me. I know this isn't really where to post but i trust all of you & my heart is hurtin today.
> Here's the deal we are trying to tell my immediate family that we're expecting (which i think should be such a happy time) but my dad seems fit to bring his girlfriend to every dinner/event. I kind of just want it to be my dad & sister since this is kind of personal and i don't know her well at all. So my question is am I just letting the pregnancy hormones get to me or should i be able to have dinner with just my dad, sis & DH?:shrug: I asked him not to bring her this weekend and he told me that would be awkwark for him :dohh: I should probably add that i'm also dealing with trying to tell my mom whom i am not close with anymore so i know my emotions are already all over. I'm also balancing the childish "who knew first me or your father" that i know is to come. (cant wait till i have to tell her DH family knew first:nope:)
> 
> I'm sorry to post this here and if you don't want to hear it i understand. :flower:

Hey hun, :hugs: I really dont know what to say as I have never been in this situation. But I think you should go with what you feel comfortable with. If you dont want her there then just explain to your dad that it is really important to you that it just be him there. I am sure he will understand afterwards. He can always explain to her afterwards. 
FXed the dinner goes well


----------



## JBear85

Hi girls, sorry I've been so absent lately.

It's looking like I'm totally done TTC indefinitely. DB and I are completely falling apart at the seams. He leaves in a week for 4 months of training and we're just completely unraveling, so I'm giving up on this site as it is too hard for me.

Anyone who is already on my fb or would like to add me, let me know. I'd love to keep in touch with you girls.

Thanks for all of your support, and best of luck to you all!
xo


----------



## jmandrews

aw jen i am sooo sorry :( wish i could be there to give you a big hug. I hope that time apart heals your relationship. What is your facebook? ill add you. I wont be able to talk about baby stuff on my fb since no one know but ill def message you to stay in touch.


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> aw jen i am sooo sorry :( wish i could be there to give you a big hug. I hope that time apart heals your relationship. What is your facebook? ill add you. I wont be able to talk about baby stuff on my fb since no one know but ill def message you to stay in touch.

https://www.facebook.com/jen.moreau1


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks!!! adding you now! my names janene andrews :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello ladies, I'm around tonight. What's cooking?


----------



## FragileDoll

Jen, I'm so sorry you're going through all these. You're already on my FB. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

So, how many of you got your BFPs?:happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Me!

:friends:


----------



## FitzBaby

purplelilly said:


> I'm reaching out to all of you since i know you and you know me. I know this isn't really where to post but i trust all of you & my heart is hurtin today.
> Here's the deal we are trying to tell my immediate family that we're expecting (which i think should be such a happy time) but my dad seems fit to bring his girlfriend to every dinner/event. I kind of just want it to be my dad & sister since this is kind of personal and i don't know her well at all. So my question is am I just letting the pregnancy hormones get to me or should i be able to have dinner with just my dad, sis & DH?:shrug: I asked him not to bring her this weekend and he told me that would be awkwark for him :dohh: I should probably add that i'm also dealing with trying to tell my mom whom i am not close with anymore so i know my emotions are already all over. I'm also balancing the childish "who knew first me or your father" that i know is to come. (cant wait till i have to tell her DH family knew first:nope:)
> 
> 
> First of all ... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Second, this is YOUR news, YOUR time. You do this how YOU want and only YOU. You get this ONE time to tell them of the first grandchild from you and you need to do it YOUR way, no matter if your hormones are affecting the way (or if you think they are). This is your news on your terms. ONLY. And if you do not want your father's GF there, then she should NOT be there. No question. Be strong and do this YOUR way. Please.
> 
> With our DD we did it our way. Did we offend people by telling some first? Of course. But that was our decision as it was our news. And if they are more concerned about who was told first then they are not really listening to the incredibly joyful news you are giving them.
> 
> Additionally, OF COURSE ASK US!!!!! This is what we are here for! Through thick and thin and through it all!!!


----------



## FitzBaby

JBear85 said:


> Hi girls, sorry I've been so absent lately.
> 
> It's looking like I'm totally done TTC indefinitely. DB and I are completely falling apart at the seams. He leaves in a week for 4 months of training and we're just completely unraveling, so I'm giving up on this site as it is too hard for me.
> 
> Anyone who is already on my fb or would like to add me, let me know. I'd love to keep in touch with you girls.
> 
> Thanks for all of your support, and best of luck to you all!
> xo

Oh no. I am so so sorry to hear this. PLease add me to facebook. I can't talk about TTCing on there but we can private message? My name is Greer Delaney Fitzgerald.

I hope this time apart only strengthens your bond with DB and you two are able to work through this together. I will be thinking of you and missing you. :cry::hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

JBear85 said:


> Hi girls, sorry I've been so absent lately.
> 
> It's looking like I'm totally done TTC indefinitely. DB and I are completely falling apart at the seams. He leaves in a week for 4 months of training and we're just completely unraveling, so I'm giving up on this site as it is too hard for me.
> 
> Anyone who is already on my fb or would like to add me, let me know. I'd love to keep in touch with you girls.
> 
> Thanks for all of your support, and best of luck to you all!
> xo

I'm so completely sorry!! Definitely we will keep in touch on FB.

:hugs:



purplelilly said:


> I'm reaching out to all of you since i know you and you know me. I know this isn't really where to post but i trust all of you & my heart is hurtin today.
> Here's the deal we are trying to tell my immediate family that we're expecting (which i think should be such a happy time) but my dad seems fit to bring his girlfriend to every dinner/event. I kind of just want it to be my dad & sister since this is kind of personal and i don't know her well at all. So my question is am I just letting the pregnancy hormones get to me or should i be able to have dinner with just my dad, sis & DH?:shrug: I asked him not to bring her this weekend and he told me that would be awkwark for him :dohh: I should probably add that i'm also dealing with trying to tell my mom whom i am not close with anymore so i know my emotions are already all over. I'm also balancing the childish "who knew first me or your father" that i know is to come. (cant wait till i have to tell her DH family knew first:nope:)
> 
> I'm sorry to post this here and if you don't want to hear it i understand. :flower:

Hmmm...it's pretty big news and I think you should share it with people you feel comfortable with. And you get to choose the order! If you tell dad first, mom has to deal with that, and vice versa. I've gotten the guilt trips from my mom too regarding my biological father :wacko:

:friends:


----------



## FitzBaby

JBear85 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> aw jen i am sooo sorry :( wish i could be there to give you a big hug. I hope that time apart heals your relationship. What is your facebook? ill add you. I wont be able to talk about baby stuff on my fb since no one know but ill def message you to stay in touch.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/jen.moreau1Click to expand...

just friended you


----------



## FitzBaby

jmandrews said:


> aw jen i am sooo sorry :( wish i could be there to give you a big hug. I hope that time apart heals your relationship. What is your facebook? ill add you. I wont be able to talk about baby stuff on my fb since no one know but ill def message you to stay in touch.

Janene, curios how you are feeling about clomid? I am trying to get some help for my next cycle, not this one.


----------



## jmandrews

FitzBaby said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> aw jen i am sooo sorry :( wish i could be there to give you a big hug. I hope that time apart heals your relationship. What is your facebook? ill add you. I wont be able to talk about baby stuff on my fb since no one know but ill def message you to stay in touch.
> 
> Janene, curios how you are feeling about clomid? I am trying to get some help for my next cycle, not this one.Click to expand...

So far so good! i on felt nausea on the first day in the evening. That is the one and only side effect i experienced :) I am taking 50mg cd5-9. i am on my third day of this round. 
i joined the clomid thread. you can find it on my page, but you should join. it is very helpful. The women on there are very helpful. We will find out soon how this goes. I really hope it makes my cycles more regular if anything because then at least i know its working.... good luck let me know what you decide on doing :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JBear85 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> aw jen i am sooo sorry :( wish i could be there to give you a big hug. I hope that time apart heals your relationship. What is your facebook? ill add you. I wont be able to talk about baby stuff on my fb since no one know but ill def message you to stay in touch.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/jen.moreau1Click to expand...

jen I requested you


----------



## purplelilly

JBear-- :hugs2::hugs2: So so sorry for all you're going thru. I sent you a friend request on fb too. We are here for you even if you just need to vent. This is the best group of ladies. I'm wishing some peace on your heart in the mean time that this all works out best for you :flower:


Fitz & Hakunamatata-- Thank you. I am feeling alittle better about it today. DH said the same thing to me last night that this is our news and our decision and if anyone is still unhappy about how we did it in the end then we need to re-think who's in our lives alittle bit. I know your all right but i'm always the peacemaker in my family so that mixed with RAGING hormones yesterday i was a blubbering idiot cuz i knew i hurt my dad. (DH knows i never cry, always the strong independent one, so hormones were DEF running my life yesterday!:dohh:) Anyway thank you! Sometimes i need more than DH to give me a reality check. Last nite my sis got my dad on board for lunch saturday without his GF. She most likely knows what this is about cuz she is the ONLY one in my family that knows we've been trying. And I bit the bullet and will have dinner monday nite with my mom. I havent laid eyes on her in 3mths since we had a HUGE blowout so we'll see how that goes :wacko: Why's family always so hard to deal with?!?!?!?!


----------



## hakunamatata

Families can be quite difficult.

It's so nice to see a familiar face over in 1st tri Purplelilly!!


----------



## purplelilly

hakunamatata said:


> Families can be quite difficult.
> 
> It's so nice to see a familiar face over in 1st tri Purplelilly!!

I agree on both !:hugs: I want to see all the ladies in here over there too!


----------



## butterworth

hi ladies
I just wated to say I love all the ladies on this site everyone has been so helpful in so many ways and even though I have not met any of you I feel that we are connected in this journey some of us have a sort journey and some of us have been on a long journey and I know we are all there for each other and I could not ask for a better group of ladies. I have felt that I can talk to you about anything just wanted to say thank you so much. I think I would have lost my mind if it weren't for all of you thanks again your support has been so wonderful.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you all doing? I was frustrated the other day because I thought i blew my test. I got my test back today and I got an 86! and for this class you have to at least get a 77. I am so happy.


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> How are you all doing? I was frustrated the other day because I thought i blew my test. I got my test back today and I got an 86! and for this class you have to at least get a 77. I am so happy.

:thumbup:awesome! just in time for the weekend:thumbup:


----------



## FitzBaby

jmandrews said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> aw jen i am sooo sorry :( wish i could be there to give you a big hug. I hope that time apart heals your relationship. What is your facebook? ill add you. I wont be able to talk about baby stuff on my fb since no one know but ill def message you to stay in touch.
> 
> Janene, curios how you are feeling about clomid? I am trying to get some help for my next cycle, not this one.Click to expand...
> 
> So far so good! i on felt nausea on the first day in the evening. That is the one and only side effect i experienced :) I am taking 50mg cd5-9. i am on my third day of this round.
> i joined the clomid thread. you can find it on my page, but you should join. it is very helpful. The women on there are very helpful. We will find out soon how this goes. I really hope it makes my cycles more regular if anything because then at least i know its working.... good luck let me know what you decide on doing :)Click to expand...

Thanks! Still waiting to hear back from my doctor. Called AGAIN today and getting frustrated!


----------



## FitzBaby

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> How are you all doing? I was frustrated the other day because I thought i blew my test. I got my test back today and I got an 86! and for this class you have to at least get a 77. I am so happy.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

WAY TO GO!


----------



## butterworth

work sucked today some people can be so rude


----------



## purplelilly

butterworth said:


> work sucked today some people can be so rude

Sorry you had a crappy day! I've found that the "general public" is completely rude. Most ppl i deal with at work could never put themselves in someone elses shoes!
What happened?:hugs:


----------



## butterworth

purplelilly said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> work sucked today some people can be so rude
> 
> Sorry you had a crappy day! I've found that the "general public" is completely rude. Most ppl i deal with at work could never put themselves in someone elses shoes!
> What happened?:hugs:Click to expand...

someone screaming at me about a 1 cent intrest charge on their bill I mean come on 1 cent then he hung up on me but before he hung up had to tell me that I was a bitch I me come on really


----------



## purplelilly

ppl are idiots sometimes! I'm always scolding DH for getting short with ppl If you just stopped and thought about how you would like it I think 95% of ppl wouldn't show their asses as much!

:hugs::hugs: Just think about how much more it cost him to make that call to complain to you and probably 3 other ppl just as cheap:thumbup:


----------



## butterworth

purplelilly said:


> ppl are idiots sometimes! I'm always scolding DH for getting short with ppl If you just stopped and thought about how you would like it I think 95% of ppl wouldn't show their asses as much!
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Just think about how much more it cost him to make that call to complain to you and probably 3 other ppl just as cheap:thumbup:

I know what can you do plus I have nothing to do with the billing at my work anyway but of course it was my fault as he put it. I deal with alot of crap sometimes at work it can be very stressful which is not helping with ttc


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Thank you so much ladies. I have been running around all day today to do things for other people like my husbands ex. I'm tired. I went grocery shopping which needed to be done. Now I have to lay down low because money is tight. I'm going to relax with my husband for the rest of the night


----------



## JBear85

Just wanted to pop in and thank you all for your support, it means a LOT!! 

I miss you ladies, and hope you're all well ... I'm sure I'll be back soon just to chat and keep in touch, but just need a little more "me" time first.

Here's a little vid I thought you'd all like as much as I do :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Npp7ZFOgpyM

Happy Friday!! xo


----------



## butterworth

good afternoon ladies hope everyone is having a good day 
I'm still getting headaches on and off for 2 weeks and kinda crampy today not sure whats going on and I don't want to look to deep into this but I have a good feeling about this month. trying not to symptom spot but its so hard not to hehe. sending baby dust to my lovely ladies


----------



## purplelilly

butterworth said:


> good afternoon ladies hope everyone is having a good day
> I'm still getting headaches on and off for 2 weeks and kinda crampy today not sure whats going on and I don't want to look to deep into this but I have a good feeling about this month. trying not to symptom spot but its so hard not to hehe. sending baby dust to my lovely ladies

Sending baby dust to you!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

hakunamatata said:


> Me!
> 
> :friends:

Congratulations, hun. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

I hate WTT - I miss you'll! Roll on January. Those who aint on my FB, here's the link: https://www.facebook.com/Khushi.Khoti


----------



## purplelilly

FragileDoll said:


> I hate WTT - I miss you'll! Roll on January. Those who aint on my FB, here's the link: https://www.facebook.com/Khushi.Khoti

Sent you a request Anna my name is Christina Saltalamachia oh and my avi on fb is my duffas dog:haha:


----------



## butterworth

finally the weekend, went home early today and looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow


----------



## hakunamatata

Christina sent you a FR on FB! Yay we can be bump buds!


----------



## FragileDoll

Approved ya both, ladies. :hugs: Heading to bed now, goodnight all.


----------



## pip squeek

hakunamatata said:


> Christina sent you a FR on FB! Yay we can be bump buds!

Congrats on your bfp it's fantastic news


----------



## FitzBaby

:wave:

just saying hi an goodnight!

Miss you ladies!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Congrats Hakunamata!!! Great news!!! 

Hope everyone is well!!! 

I have no one else I can spill beans to at the mo and can really do with some advice. 
I really dont know what to do at the mo!! 
I had cd21 bloods done on Tuesday - seems like we got the wrong day as I the witch got me yesterday!!! So should have had the bloods done on 23 or 24 Sept. 
So the big question is do I see doc for the results and request more bloods AGAIN? 
I was chatting to DF last night and he raised the pertinant question of whether we should go ahead with investigations now or wait? 
As if we do go ahead with investigations I might land up heavily pregnant at my wedding or have a really small baby and I really dont want that. 
Do we go ahead with the investigations now to save time after the wedding? 
Or do we just wait till after the wedding? 
I really dont know! 
Also do I tell all this to the doctor?


----------



## FitzBaby

Ugh. Just got another call. Another good friend is pregnant. DH and I just had a mini-meltdown. So happy for them but man do I want to have that news too. Waiting to hear back from my doctor about my awful cycles. So just going to take it easy once AF leaves here. Just really upset right now.


----------



## FitzBaby

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Congrats Hakunamata!!! Great news!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!!!
> 
> I have no one else I can spill beans to at the mo and can really do with some advice.
> I really dont know what to do at the mo!!
> I had cd21 bloods done on Tuesday - seems like we got the wrong day as I the witch got me yesterday!!! So should have had the bloods done on 23 or 24 Sept.
> So the big question is do I see doc for the results and request more bloods AGAIN?
> I was chatting to DF last night and he raised the pertinant question of whether we should go ahead with investigations now or wait?
> As if we do go ahead with investigations I might land up heavily pregnant at my wedding or have a really small baby and I really dont want that.
> Do we go ahead with the investigations now to save time after the wedding?
> Or do we just wait till after the wedding?
> I really dont know!
> Also do I tell all this to the doctor?

Tough questions. I don't see why not to go ahead with the investigations now, right? I mean, then you can know what is up? But in terms of still trying, if you don't want to be pregnant at your wedding then I'd relax until a few months before. Just my thoughts! Good luck!


----------



## hakunamatata

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Congrats Hakunamata!!! Great news!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!!!
> 
> I have no one else I can spill beans to at the mo and can really do with some advice.
> I really dont know what to do at the mo!!
> I had cd21 bloods done on Tuesday - seems like we got the wrong day as I the witch got me yesterday!!! So should have had the bloods done on 23 or 24 Sept.
> So the big question is do I see doc for the results and request more bloods AGAIN?
> I was chatting to DF last night and he raised the pertinant question of whether we should go ahead with investigations now or wait?
> As if we do go ahead with investigations I might land up heavily pregnant at my wedding or have a really small baby and I really dont want that.
> Do we go ahead with the investigations now to save time after the wedding?
> Or do we just wait till after the wedding?
> I really dont know!
> Also do I tell all this to the doctor?

Maybe waiting would be better so you don't have a brand new baby at the wedding. Weddings are stressful enough, can't imagine having to deal with both at the same time.

Thanks!!



FitzBaby said:


> Ugh. Just got another call. Another good friend is pregnant. DH and I just had a mini-meltdown. So happy for them but man do I want to have that news too. Waiting to hear back from my doctor about my awful cycles. So just going to take it easy once AF leaves here. Just really upset right now.

I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies hope everyone had a good weekend
I woke up with a lovely head cold been feeling not so good the last couple of days and today I feel horrible, if I didn't have to close today i would have called in sick and stayed in bed I hate being sick.


----------



## hakunamatata

Hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

butterworth -- so sorry you're sick! headcolds will test your sanity sometimes! I hope you feel better soon!:hugs:

Fitz-- those days are the worst! I think every lady in here feels your pain with that, but it sounds like you've got a good supporting man to help you thru it! I hope your heart mends fast and your spirits rise fast!:hugs:

Skweek-- that's a toughy! If it were me I would probably keep the investigations going (having some answers would lessen my stress during an already stressful time) and probably wait till closer to the wedding to go back to TTC. On the other hand my BIL's sister got married in June (2wks before her due date) and it was still wonderful! She looked beautiful anyway and was doted on even more. I think that's really a personal decision. My family is very open minded about that kind of stuff (but DH's family would probably boycotted our wedding)


----------



## skweek35

Thanks for all the support and advice ladies. 
I have made an appointment to see my doc - but only managed to get next Monday afternoon. So will go and see what she says about more tests. Have ordered more OPK's to help find out when I OV this month - should help in pin pointing the right day for bloods. 
Will not tell her about the possibility of holding off with the TTCing for now. Might be the last month we TTC till after the wedding. 

Butterworth - :hugs: hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## FitzBaby

I am on Clomid now. Kind of excited, kind of disappointed in my body. When talking to my doc he asked how long it took to conceive DD. We weren't even trying! I feel like my body is failing me so hopefully Clomid will help!


----------



## skweek35

Hey Greer - you are sooo lucky to have got the clomid. I am so hoping the doc says that when I am ready to TTC again that I can also Clomid!! 
Good luck and tons of :dust: with TTCing this month!!


----------



## FitzBaby

skweek35 said:


> Hey Greer - you are sooo lucky to have got the clomid. I am so hoping the doc says that when I am ready to TTC again that I can also Clomid!!
> Good luck and tons of :dust: with TTCing this month!!

Thank you!


----------



## JBear85

Well girls, I know a lot of you are on my fb and might be wondering what is up with all of the cryptic posts.

Friday evening DB said "I love you, I'll see you tomorrow", and I haven't heard from him since. 

This evening he blocked me from his facebook. I contacted his father, who said "Let him go, he is only focusing on training right now".

So it's over. Just like that. No explanation, no goodbye. I guess he's planning on leaving everything that's here here, and only cares about the possessions he has where he's been living during the week.

There's nothing more to say, really. I'm a disastrous wreck

:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## butterworth

JBear85 said:


> Well girls, I know a lot of you are on my fb and might be wondering what is up with all of the cryptic posts.
> 
> Friday evening DB said "I love you, I'll see you tomorrow", and I haven't heard from him since.
> 
> This evening he blocked me from his facebook. I contacted his father, who said "Let him go, he is only focusing on training right now".
> 
> So it's over. Just like that. No explanation, no goodbye. I guess he's planning on leaving everything that's here here, and only cares about the possessions he has where he's been living during the week.
> 
> There's nothing more to say, really. I'm a disastrous wreck
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:

I'm sorry to hear that jen sending you a big hug but I know that is not going to make things better right now


----------



## butterworth

I'm still not feeling good went home early just cuz my head was so foggy I coudn't think at all today at work so it was best I go home and rest. that helped me a little


----------



## FitzBaby

JBear85 said:


> Well girls, I know a lot of you are on my fb and might be wondering what is up with all of the cryptic posts.
> 
> Friday evening DB said "I love you, I'll see you tomorrow", and I haven't heard from him since.
> 
> This evening he blocked me from his facebook. I contacted his father, who said "Let him go, he is only focusing on training right now".
> 
> So it's over. Just like that. No explanation, no goodbye. I guess he's planning on leaving everything that's here here, and only cares about the possessions he has where he's been living during the week.
> 
> There's nothing more to say, really. I'm a disastrous wreck
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so so so sorry. I cannot imagine what pain you are in right now. Hugs and love to you.


----------



## JBear85

FitzBaby said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls, I know a lot of you are on my fb and might be wondering what is up with all of the cryptic posts.
> 
> Friday evening DB said "I love you, I'll see you tomorrow", and I haven't heard from him since.
> 
> This evening he blocked me from his facebook. I contacted his father, who said "Let him go, he is only focusing on training right now".
> 
> So it's over. Just like that. No explanation, no goodbye. I guess he's planning on leaving everything that's here here, and only cares about the possessions he has where he's been living during the week.
> 
> There's nothing more to say, really. I'm a disastrous wreck
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am so so so sorry. I cannot imagine what pain you are in right now. Hugs and love to you.Click to expand...

Thank you! I thought I'd felt pain before, but honestly nothing could ever compare to this :cry:


----------



## JBear85

I just want to curl up in a ball and die


----------



## FitzBaby

JBear85 said:


> I just want to curl up in a ball and die

Go ahead and curl up in a ball ... but don't die. I know it cannot possible seem like this at this time, but you WILL be stronger because of this and you WILL come out of this on top. I know it. And please know we are all here for you. Always. My heart aches for you :cry: and I just cannot imagine what kind of man would "leave" like that.


----------



## JBear85

FitzBaby said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> I just want to curl up in a ball and die
> 
> Go ahead and curl up in a ball ... but don't die. I know it cannot possible seem like this at this time, but you WILL be stronger because of this and you WILL come out of this on top. I know it. And please know we are all here for you. Always. My heart aches for you :cry: and I just cannot imagine what kind of man would "leave" like that.Click to expand...

Especially when he doesn't even know what's going on this cycle. Sure we weren't getting along and weren't really TTC, but we still DTD a bunch around Ov time. I almost wish I could say, guess what asshole, I'm pregnant! But AF actually came early and is already almost done now.


----------



## FitzBaby

JBear85 said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> I just want to curl up in a ball and die
> 
> Go ahead and curl up in a ball ... but don't die. I know it cannot possible seem like this at this time, but you WILL be stronger because of this and you WILL come out of this on top. I know it. And please know we are all here for you. Always. My heart aches for you :cry: and I just cannot imagine what kind of man would "leave" like that.Click to expand...
> 
> Especially when he doesn't even know what's going on this cycle. Sure we weren't getting along and weren't really TTC, but we still DTD a bunch around Ov time. I almost wish I could say, guess what asshole, I'm pregnant! But AF actually came early and is already almost done now.Click to expand...

As great as a BFP would be in any circumstance he doesn't deserve that (you do!). Hang in there lady. You are NOT alone ... EVER! You WILL get through this. I am sorry, I know it is not my place, but just leaving like that screams coward to me. It just doesn't seem right to just up and leave like that. I am off to bed but will check in tomorrow with you! I know it won't be possible but TRY to get some sleep? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## JBear85

FitzBaby said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> I just want to curl up in a ball and die
> 
> Go ahead and curl up in a ball ... but don't die. I know it cannot possible seem like this at this time, but you WILL be stronger because of this and you WILL come out of this on top. I know it. And please know we are all here for you. Always. My heart aches for you :cry: and I just cannot imagine what kind of man would "leave" like that.Click to expand...
> 
> Especially when he doesn't even know what's going on this cycle. Sure we weren't getting along and weren't really TTC, but we still DTD a bunch around Ov time. I almost wish I could say, guess what asshole, I'm pregnant! But AF actually came early and is already almost done now.Click to expand...
> 
> As great as a BFP would be in any circumstance he doesn't deserve that (you do!). Hang in there lady. You are NOT alone ... EVER! You WILL get through this. I am sorry, I know it is not my place, but just leaving like that screams coward to me. It just doesn't seem right to just up and leave like that. I am off to bed but will check in tomorrow with you! I know it won't be possible but TRY to get some sleep? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your kind words Greer, they really do mean so much.
This is by far the hardest thing I think I've ever had to deal with, and I've had a rough go of things in my life. You're exactly right, he is as cowardly as they come. But at the end of the day it just leaves me feeling absolutely worthless - like I'm not even worthy of a respectable breakup, he just has to slink away instead. I honestly don't know what I ever did to deserve any of this. I just want to go to sleep and wake up and have it all be a horrible dream :cry:

I've already barely slept over the past few days because of his strange behaviour, so I know there's no sleep for me tonight. I'm surviving on coffee alone at this point. I just have no clue where to go from here.. I'm completely broken.


----------



## jmandrews

aw Jen i am so sorry you are going through this :( 
i agree with Greer you will come out a strong person. Right now its easy to blame yourself, but i strongly believe everything happens for a reason. Maybe he isn't the one who would bring out the best in you. You deserve the best of the best. Very selfish of him to just up and leave like that with no explanation and then reassure you he was coming back. Try not to blame yourself... not right now but soon you will realize that nothing was your fault. 
I have been through the pain you are feeling and believe me i said the same exact things you are. I cried and stayed in bed for about a week... then one day i couldlnt take it anymore and i decided to get out of bed and actually do something for me for once. I cut off all communication and I actually figured out who i was for the first time in my life. It was something that i def. needed. It made me appreciate my friends and family more as well. You will know you are ok when you are able to laugh again. 
This happened about 3 years ago... my DH now is actually the one who broke my heart. We both learned a lot from it and now i wouldn't change a thing. It was def. much needed.

I dont want to give you false hope, but take all the time you need. Cry, Scream, or even punch something. Get it all out and then start doing things that make you happy. Everything will be ok. plus im always here for a chat. :hugs:


----------



## JBear85

jmandrews said:


> aw Jen i am so sorry you are going through this :(
> i agree with Greer you will come out a strong person. Right now its easy to blame yourself, but i strongly believe everything happens for a reason. Maybe he isn't the one who would bring out the best in you. You deserve the best of the best. Very selfish of him to just up and leave like that with no explanation and then reassure you he was coming back. Try not to blame yourself... not right now but soon you will realize that nothing was your fault.
> I have been through the pain you are feeling and believe me i said the same exact things you are. I cried and stayed in bed for about a week... then one day i couldlnt take it anymore and i decided to get out of bed and actually do something for me for once. I cut off all communication and I actually figured out who i was for the first time in my life. It was something that i def. needed. It made me appreciate my friends and family more as well. You will know you are ok when you are able to laugh again.
> This happened about 3 years ago... my DH now is actually the one who broke my heart. We both learned a lot from it and now i wouldn't change a thing. It was def. much needed.
> 
> I dont want to give you false hope, but take all the time you need. Cry, Scream, or even punch something. Get it all out and then start doing things that make you happy. Everything will be ok. plus im always here for a chat. :hugs:

Thank you Janene, all of your support is helping more than you know. I can only hope that he'll realize what he's done and the hurt that he is causing before it's too late.

I feel completely numb right now. Like a total zombie.

I think I may take a day to myself tomorrow, stay home from work and just hibernate. I just want to sleep forever :cry:

The hardest part about all of this is that I'm closer with his family than I am with my own, and his father completely let me down tonight. I always felt that I could talk to him about anything, and he always gives me amazing advice. Tonight I just got the cold shoulder. Obviously I would expect him to support his son, but I haven't done anything wrong. I just don't deserve any of this. 

I would have done anything for him. I would have waited forever.... ughhhh


----------



## butterworth

home sick again this time I called in sick. yesturday I went to work, worked a couple of hours then went home so hopefully I didn't give out too many of my germs. I can't stop caughing and sneezing and I sneeze alot on a normal day (bad allergies) throw a cold in the mix and I just want to cut my head off. so last nights sleep was not a good one. I feel bad calling in sick I never call in sick and I work alone in my department so that makes me 2 days behind in my work with a holiday coming up not good, I hope I can work tomorrow or I'm never going to catch up at work. 
on the plus side I feel no signs of af which is nice no cramps but I still have sore bbs just not as bad as last week this week they just look bigger hoping that the reason I'm sick is because my body is working overtime making a baby and this is the only way my body can tell me to rest. I tend to not like taking naps and I have been so tired this last week I take a little nap but I always find something to do instead of sleep. I just have a hard time sleeping the day away. one can only hope that this is what is really going on with my body but then again it could be a cold and nothing more. but staying positive
fx ladies


----------



## FitzBaby

butterworth said:


> home sick again this time I called in sick. yesturday I went to work, worked a couple of hours then went home so hopefully I didn't give out too many of my germs. I can't stop caughing and sneezing and I sneeze alot on a normal day (bad allergies) throw a cold in the mix and I just want to cut my head off. so last nights sleep was not a good one. I feel bad calling in sick I never call in sick and I work alone in my department so that makes me 2 days behind in my work with a holiday coming up not good, I hope I can work tomorrow or I'm never going to catch up at work.
> on the plus side I feel no signs of af which is nice no cramps but I still have sore bbs just not as bad as last week this week they just look bigger hoping that the reason I'm sick is because my body is working overtime making a baby and this is the only way my body can tell me to rest. I tend to not like taking naps and I have been so tired this last week I take a little nap but I always find something to do instead of sleep. I just have a hard time sleeping the day away. one can only hope that this is what is really going on with my body but then again it could be a cold and nothing more. but staying positive
> fx ladies

oh I hope you feel better!

When will you test???


----------



## FitzBaby

JBear85 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> aw Jen i am so sorry you are going through this :(
> i agree with Greer you will come out a strong person. Right now its easy to blame yourself, but i strongly believe everything happens for a reason. Maybe he isn't the one who would bring out the best in you. You deserve the best of the best. Very selfish of him to just up and leave like that with no explanation and then reassure you he was coming back. Try not to blame yourself... not right now but soon you will realize that nothing was your fault.
> I have been through the pain you are feeling and believe me i said the same exact things you are. I cried and stayed in bed for about a week... then one day i couldlnt take it anymore and i decided to get out of bed and actually do something for me for once. I cut off all communication and I actually figured out who i was for the first time in my life. It was something that i def. needed. It made me appreciate my friends and family more as well. You will know you are ok when you are able to laugh again.
> This happened about 3 years ago... my DH now is actually the one who broke my heart. We both learned a lot from it and now i wouldn't change a thing. It was def. much needed.
> 
> I dont want to give you false hope, but take all the time you need. Cry, Scream, or even punch something. Get it all out and then start doing things that make you happy. Everything will be ok. plus im always here for a chat. :hugs:
> 
> Thank you Janene, all of your support is helping more than you know. I can only hope that he'll realize what he's done and the hurt that he is causing before it's too late.
> 
> I feel completely numb right now. Like a total zombie.
> 
> I think I may take a day to myself tomorrow, stay home from work and just hibernate. I just want to sleep forever :cry:
> 
> The hardest part about all of this is that I'm closer with his family than I am with my own, and his father completely let me down tonight. I always felt that I could talk to him about anything, and he always gives me amazing advice. Tonight I just got the cold shoulder. Obviously I would expect him to support his son, but I haven't done anything wrong. I just don't deserve any of this.
> 
> I would have done anything for him. I would have waited forever.... ughhhhClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

And you deserve someone who would do anything for you and wait forever for you. That person is out there. Thought of you bunches last night. Sending you hugs and love ... you may feel alone but we are all here!


----------



## butterworth

I'm not sure af I think starts oct 9th but I might wait to see if she is late before I test she sometime likes to show up late. this month feels diff to me last week I was so crampy it hurt so maybe I o'd early we bd'd alot this month from right when af finished till this last weekend about every other day maybe every 2 days I can't remember


----------



## purplelilly

Jen--- I am soooo sorry honey!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Men can be total a$$holes! You don't deserve all this and like the other ladies said it may hurt like hell right now, but you'll make it through this a stronger woman! Cry scream yell all you need to honey! Maybe there is someone who will truly appreciate you waiting around the corner, when you feel better!


----------



## purplelilly

butterworth said:


> I'm not sure af I think starts oct 9th but I might wait to see if she is late before I test she sometime likes to show up late. this month feels diff to me last week I was so crampy it hurt so maybe I o'd early we bd'd alot this month from right when af finished till this last weekend about every other day maybe every 2 days I can't remember

Sounds VERY promising to mee!!!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## butterworth

thanks christina I hope I'm right


----------



## JBear85

Well I hauled my butt out of bed this morning and I'm at the office -- SO glad I came into work today. The distraction is so nice!

I'm actually doing better than I thought I would be, because I'm starting to get more angry than sad. 

Everyone's disbelief is helping -- my colleagues are just as shocked as I am and I'm finding it more comforting than embarrassing (which is what I was afraid of).

I keep getting commended for how well I'm taking things, so I'm pretty proud of myself! I'm so so so thankful for all of your support, and I love having this outlet to vent and get comfort.

I hope you're all doing well :)


----------



## FitzBaby

JBear85 said:


> Well I hauled my butt out of bed this morning and I'm at the office -- SO glad I came into work today. The distraction is so nice!
> 
> I'm actually doing better than I thought I would be, because I'm starting to get more angry than sad.
> 
> Everyone's disbelief is helping -- my colleagues are just as shocked as I am and I'm finding it more comforting than embarrassing (which is what I was afraid of).
> 
> I keep getting commended for how well I'm taking things, so I'm pretty proud of myself! I'm so so so thankful for all of your support, and I love having this outlet to vent and get comfort.
> 
> I hope you're all doing well :)

This is GREAT to hear!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Distractions will be your best friend for awhile. Keep it up!!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JBear85 said:


> Well girls, I know a lot of you are on my fb and might be wondering what is up with all of the cryptic posts.
> 
> Friday evening DB said "I love you, I'll see you tomorrow", and I haven't heard from him since.
> 
> This evening he blocked me from his facebook. I contacted his father, who said "Let him go, he is only focusing on training right now".
> 
> So it's over. Just like that. No explanation, no goodbye. I guess he's planning on leaving everything that's here here, and only cares about the possessions he has where he's been living during the week.
> 
> There's nothing more to say, really. I'm a disastrous wreck
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:


aww hun I am so sorry. I hope you are doing ok. i am here for you


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ladies,
I'm sorry I haven't been on at all. School is kicking my butt and I just want to do my best in school and my husband is getting ready to go train. he is waiting to get a physical


----------



## hakunamatata

JBear85 said:


> Well girls, I know a lot of you are on my fb and might be wondering what is up with all of the cryptic posts.
> 
> Friday evening DB said "I love you, I'll see you tomorrow", and I haven't heard from him since.
> 
> This evening he blocked me from his facebook. I contacted his father, who said "Let him go, he is only focusing on training right now".
> 
> So it's over. Just like that. No explanation, no goodbye. I guess he's planning on leaving everything that's here here, and only cares about the possessions he has where he's been living during the week.
> 
> There's nothing more to say, really. I'm a disastrous wreck
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:

Omg Jen!! :hugs: I'm so sorry. That's just really cowardly the way he handled things. You deserve a good guy sweetie. Hang in there!


----------



## JBear85

Thanks again for all of your support, ladies!! I'm doing okay, but more because I'm still in total disbelief. I keep expecting him to come home and say "I'm so sorry, I made a mistake".

I think Saturday everything will become much more real, because he'll be gone then until February. I'm expecting it to be another tough weekend.

For the time being, I'm holding up okay. How is everyone? Anyone in the TWW or testing soon? I think in the state I'm in a BFP or two would be great to hear about!! 

Have a great Wednesday, everyone!! :)


----------



## skweek35

Hey Team Coochie!! 

Jen - :hugs: :hug: I am so sorry, hun!! I agree, he is such a coward to leave you this way!! I know how you feel, My ex did something similar to me - spent 2 weeks with me, then left without so much as good bye!! I was devasted!!! 

Hope everyone is well. 
I have an appointment to see my doc next monday afternoon. Hoping to get more forms for bloods again. I have ordered more OPK's for this month and have started temping again - but only to pinpoint OV to get the right date for bloods. 
Hoping something comes of this now. 
:dust: and :hugs: to all


----------



## butterworth

well ladies 3 more days till testing but I'm tempted to test early I'm not cramping at all this week and my bbs aren't sore anymore just big. I don't feel like af is coming so I haven't poas early or poas in months but this month I feel diff so maybe I will test tonight I just don't want to waste any money if I'm just going to get a bfn. i will think about it at work if I still feel positive about it then I will test tonight fx for me ladies. 
who else is testing this weekend?


----------



## purplelilly

butterworth said:


> well ladies 3 more days till testing but I'm tempted to test early I'm not cramping at all this week and my bbs aren't sore anymore just big. I don't feel like af is coming so I haven't poas early or poas in months but this month I feel diff so maybe I will test tonight I just don't want to waste any money if I'm just going to get a bfn. i will think about it at work if I still feel positive about it then I will test tonight fx for me ladies.
> who else is testing this weekend?

:dust::dust::dust::af::bfp::thumbup:


----------



## butterworth

well tested at lunch and bfn I used a $ store test but I know its still to early so feeling hopefull that it might still happen. now I will just wait and see if af shows up this sunday then if she doesn't I'll test again with a better pg test


----------



## FitzBaby

ooohh... excited to hear what the weekend test may bring!


----------



## butterworth

hopefully a + test but funny thing after I took the test I started to feel af like cramps so who knows


----------



## purplelilly

butterworth said:


> hopefully a + test but funny thing after I took the test I started to feel af like cramps so who knows

You're not out till the bitch... ahem.... witch shows!:thumbup:


----------



## FitzBaby

purplelilly said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> hopefully a + test but funny thing after I took the test I started to feel af like cramps so who knows
> 
> You're not out till the bitch... ahem.... witch shows!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Just noticed the ticker ... 12 WEEKS!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Have you told the fam yet? How did it go with dad/gf and mom?


----------



## purplelilly

FitzBaby said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> hopefully a + test but funny thing after I took the test I started to feel af like cramps so who knows
> 
> You're not out till the bitch... ahem.... witch shows!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Just noticed the ticker ... 12 WEEKS!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Have you told the fam yet? How did it go with dad/gf and mom?Click to expand...

Mom went better than expected (we're working on it for Cadbury's sake) Dad went AWESOME! He is so excited and so is my sis. Dad's GF took a step back to give us some space and sent me an e-card in congrats:thumbup: I think she gets it! Had my first u/s today and i am in LOVE! She measured Cad to be 13wks exactly:cloud9:

How have you been? Feelin ok?


----------



## FitzBaby

purplelilly said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> hopefully a + test but funny thing after I took the test I started to feel af like cramps so who knows
> 
> You're not out till the bitch... ahem.... witch shows!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Just noticed the ticker ... 12 WEEKS!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Have you told the fam yet? How did it go with dad/gf and mom?Click to expand...
> 
> Mom went better than expected (we're working on it for Cadbury's sake) Dad went AWESOME! He is so excited and so is my sis. Dad's GF took a step back to give us some space and sent me an e-card in congrats:thumbup: I think she gets it! Had my first u/s today and i am in LOVE! She measured Cad to be 13wks exactly:cloud9:
> 
> How have you been? Feelin ok?Click to expand...

Oh that is SO great to hear! That is AWESOME!!!!!! Hooary and congrats to the fam!

Good here. On Clomid now so hoping for a BFP at the end of Oct. Take my last pill tomorrow and we'll get down to work on Sunday! Of course I am getting a nasty head cold but I will be damned if I waste this Clomid!!


----------



## FitzBaby

purplelilly said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> hopefully a + test but funny thing after I took the test I started to feel af like cramps so who knows
> 
> You're not out till the bitch... ahem.... witch shows!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Just noticed the ticker ... 12 WEEKS!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Have you told the fam yet? How did it go with dad/gf and mom?Click to expand...
> 
> Mom went better than expected (we're working on it for Cadbury's sake) Dad went AWESOME! He is so excited and so is my sis. Dad's GF took a step back to give us some space and sent me an e-card in congrats:thumbup: I think she gets it! Had my first u/s today and i am in LOVE! She measured Cad to be 13wks exactly:cloud9:
> 
> How have you been? Feelin ok?Click to expand...

And... LOVE to see the u/s photo if you could. That was the best. I was lucky (in a sense) and had a TON of u/s with DD (a few hiccups during the pregnancy) and it was just so wonderful to see the little bean in there!


----------



## butterworth

yes you have to post some u/s pics I'd love to see them. I'm glad your family is happy for you christina
greer fx for you this cycle I have a good feeling this month so I'm sending lots of baby dust to you and have lots of fun bd'ing


----------



## purplelilly

Okay here are 2 of them. I wasn't gonna post them in here cuz i don't want to upset anyone :nope: but since you asked i'll post 2. The first one was the very first view i got :haha: Diva shot "no pictures please!" the lady cut off the bottom of Cadbury's legs crossed too.:haha: The second is a profile shot. No good shots for gender guessing so the wait is on till 20wks!

I have to thank you ladies for being so supportive!:hugs: I direly want more BFP's from all of you! (even the ladies waiting to TTC :Tiff & Anna)
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 8









006.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## purplelilly

fitz i really hope the clomid works it's wonders for you! I know there are ALOT of BFP's due to clomid ...fx!!!!


----------



## butterworth

so cute thanks for posting pics. so you do want to know what sex the baby is. I would too just so I'd know what to buy for the little one. can't wait to see more of these pics as the baby gets bigger.


----------



## butterworth

my lower back is killing me today


----------



## purplelilly

Thanks butterworth. Yeah i wanna know so my kid isn't dressed like a duck for 3mths:haha: I went to a shower a couple weeks ago and the poor girl got every single outfit in yellow,lol! When we finally agree the name will be our closely guarded secret till delivery day! (except my bnb friends of course,lol)


----------



## pip squeek

Hey girls sorry iv not been arround much they have admitted me to hospital with the sickness because I can't eat or drink. One good thing is they gave me an early scan and I'm due may 16th and baby is good with a strong heart beat. 

How is everyone have I missed much?


----------



## purplelilly

pip squeek said:


> Hey girls sorry iv not been arround much they have admitted me to hospital with the sickness because I can't eat or drink. One good thing is they gave me an early scan and I'm due may 16th and baby is good with a strong heart beat.
> 
> How is everyone have I missed much?

SOooooooo sorry honey.! Is this what happened with you're last one? Hope you are feelin better soon and your beanie keeps thriving.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies. 
Thanks for the pics Christina - love the diva pic!!! 

Sammi - great to hear lil'un is growing strong! boohoo to the sickness!!! Hope you manage to keep something down and perk up soon!! 

Hope everyone is doing well!! 

AFM - In a way I'm glad its the weekend but then again I have so much marking and planning to do, not sure I will get much else done. 
I cant wait for Monday evening - as I have an appointment to see the doc again - get more papers for bloods again. I am also awaiting the arrival of more digi CB OPK's that I ordered in the week. I have also started BBTing again this month. 

Hopefully find sometime to catch up with eveyone over the weekend too. 

FXed to all those testing this weekend.


----------



## FitzBaby

pip squeek said:


> Hey girls sorry iv not been arround much they have admitted me to hospital with the sickness because I can't eat or drink. One good thing is they gave me an early scan and I'm due may 16th and baby is good with a strong heart beat.
> 
> How is everyone have I missed much?

Oh no!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FitzBaby

Loved seeing your little one!!! Great u/s picts!

Just got back with my mom from her first chemo session. Boring!!! It was 6 hours of just sitting there! It will be every two weeks for only 4 hrs (since this was her first go they had to do some stuff first).

I have a wicked head cold, stuffed, HORRIBLE headache (wondering if it's from Clomid) and just blech feeling. But DH and I start DTD on Sunday and REALLY hoping for a little one!!! Busy weekend here so won't be on too much. One of my friend's is leaving her husband and I have to help her move. It's a TERRIBLE situation. And lots of Halloween parties for DD. I swear she gets invited to more things than we do!


----------



## skweek35

Hey Greer - blah to the cold!! Hope its just the clomid!! 

Seems like so many couples are breaking up!! a colleague is going through a divorce at the mo - but long overdue for her!! He is a bit heavy handed with her!!! I am really glad she is leaving him!! 

Has anyone heard from Ana recently? She has been on my mind a lot lately!


----------



## purplelilly

Fitz-- colds suck! I hope you feel better soon so you can enjoy the BD'ing!!! 

Skweek-- I haven't heard from Ana but she's been on my mind too. I know her SO is away until Jan i think, so she's on the wttc list with Tiff. I think ana popped in a couple of pages back though?? Hope all is well with everyone!Have you heard from JMandrews?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I have been so busy with school, I dont even remember the last time I bd with my husband. I dont think this month will be my month but im going to the doctors for a papsmear and my hubby is going with me and we are going to talk to my doctor about clomid. I am hoping some of you ladies get a BFP! Christina I love your u/s pictures. They melt my heart, I love babies and I think you are going to be a good mom. Sammi I am so sorry you had to go to the hospital, glad the little one is going strong and healthy. If you guys want to know how i am and want to catch up with me find me on fb https://www.facebook.com/peanuts.princess


----------



## hakunamatata

Hope you're okay Pipsqueek!!


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 

Hey Lacy, looks like school is keeping loads of us too busy for much else! :growlmad: 

Hakunamata - how are you? Hopefully MS hasnt set in yet!. 

dont think Janene has been on for a few days now. 

I'm just watching Eng v Fra rugby match - not sure who to support though - as my team RSA are playing tomorrow morning and could possibly land up playing us in the semi's or finals in the next 2 weeks. 
Other than that -got lots of school work to do this weekend. Now that venue is sorted for wedding I can focus on school for the next few months. 
Hope you all have a great weekend!! 
:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

Hey ladies just stoppin by to say hi :) Just wanted to let u all know that we are not in WTT mode, we are in NTNP mode so it may still happen. But, I am not tracking anything so I really have no idea where I am. Well, AF did start last Thursday and is long gone now but I have no idea when I O and when I will get AF again..prob in 26 days but who knows. 

Anyways, I LOVED seein the scan pics and I hope everyone is doing well. Congrats to all of you with BFP's and good luck to everyone trying! 

PS..I passed blood draws and injections in school...I LOVE IT!! Woot woot!


----------



## purplelilly

Tiff so glad to hear all is well with school & fam. You're right if you're NtnP then it probably will happen! It's nice to see ya checkin in on here. Hope the job is still goin well.


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies 
Hi Tiff long time no see glad school is going good
as for me a sad day af showed up last night and this am I'm feeling a little sad. I don't want to be depressed about it but it is hard not to get sad and cry which happened to me this morning. I tryed to stay in the ntnp mind frame this cycle but who am I kinding this is what I want and no matter how hard I tell myself that if it not this month thats ok better luck next time I still beat myself up for not being able to get pg. anyway sorry for being a neg nilly today but its cd1 so tomorrow I'll feel better about myself I just had to let it off my chest here and not with DF he hates seeing me like this and he's still sleeping so by the time he gets up he wont even know I cryed this morning.


----------



## purplelilly

butterworth ---
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
no explaination needed in here!! We all have been there and understand!
:hug::hug:


----------



## butterworth

thanks christina I'm feeling better already next cycle will be better I will catch that eggie, think positive. its me and DFs 9 year anniversary oct 28th I can't believe its been that long already he is my bestest friend ever and much stronger then me when it comes to ttc but then again he already has children so hes been down this road before.


----------



## purplelilly

butterworth said:


> thanks christina I'm feeling better already next cycle will be better I will catch that eggie, think positive. its me and DFs 9 year anniversary oct 28th I can't believe its been that long already he is my bestest friend ever and much stronger then me when it comes to ttc but then again he already has children so hes been down this road before.

Your time is coming and an anniversary sounds like perfect timing for good bd'ing and eggy catching!


----------



## butterworth

thanks for all your support ladies i don't know what I would do with out you. you ladies always find away to keep me positive big hugs to you all


----------



## skweek35

Tiff - so good to hear you are doing well on your course!! 

Sandy - boohoo and :hugs: to :witch: arriving!! onwards and upwards to the next cycle!! I agree with Christina - anniversaries are always a good time for BDing!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello girls, a lil update from me: DH wants to WTT till "NEXT" December now. The WTT was already driving me nuts when it was for just 3 months until this December. 

Plus, my AF is all messed up - I got my periods after 36 days this cycle which made me infact "believe" that I am Pregnant. We did BD on CD16, CD18, CD19, CD20 last month - my AF was due on the 30th Sept or 1st October. I panicked on 4th October when I still didn't get AF - asked DH to get me HPT which unfortunately made DH and I get involved into a huge fight. 

Whenever I talk to him about AF, missed periods and HPTs he goes like, "My career is doomed", like my pregnancy and our future baby are a barrier in his career, WTF?! He used obscene language saying, "You won't get a BFP today or ever". The moment he finished his sentence I turned red with rage and was out of control. 

He then bought me 2 HPTs, which I tested the same night and got a BFN - I tested yet again in the morning on 5th October with FMU and got another BFN. Thought to wait - and AF caught me at midnight on 8th October. 

I am having a weird feeling, that I wont be able to conceive ever just like DH said and this has left me heartbroken. Thinking what DH said if it ever came true and I be infertile. I didnt speak to him after that night - been 5 days now. 

Congratulations, to all those who got their BFPs and Good luck to those who are TTC. Get them coming.


----------



## FragileDoll

P.S - I am also thinking to consult an OBN/GYN but I don't wanna give in just yet. Perhaps, I am scared of the outcome/results I may get. I don't know what to do - I feel so isolated.


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey Ana!!

I'm so sorry your OH now wants to wait even longer. I really hope he comes around and that you'll both be able to TTC sooner.

Don't give up hope.

Big hugs!


----------



## FragileDoll

I hope so Kristin. I'm devastated at the moment - how are you though?


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm okay sweetie :hugs:

I'm a little scared, think I'll feel better once I hit 12 weeks. Been doing too much reading :wacko: Just trying to relax.

Good to see you on here, we've all missed you.


----------



## FragileDoll

Christina, I loved your scan pics. 

Missing all of you so much.


----------



## FragileDoll

It will be fine - avoid stress. I do not know if I was stressing out too much this cycle that made me this late - 36 days?! I never had such a long cycle ever in my 10 years history of cycles. But then again, I was sick for a week and heard that sickness may delay periods too. 

I miss you all too - I do not want to keep myself from the thread but for some weird reason I get upset seeing everybody TTC around me whilst I have to wait until next year.


----------



## hakunamatata

We understand. You have to take care of you. 

:hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello ladies,
I'm still alive, just been busy. I have an appointment tuesday for a papsmear and I'm hoping to get put on clomid. hubby and I have been busy but we still are ttc. School has been a little overwhelming but it is going good. I miss you ladies. Ana I am so sorry to hear about your situation I am sure he will come around soon


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck w/ school Lacey. :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

How are you lovely ladies anyway?


----------



## hakunamatata

I have my first appt on Thursday, nothing major, just to confirm pregnancy.


----------



## skweek35

Morning team Coochie!! 

Ana - so good to hear from you again, but boohoo and :hugs: to stubborn OH!! I hope he didnt mean what he said! I know how you feel about being scared to see ob/gyn! 

Lacey - Seems like everyone is snowed under with school at the mo!! I have a mountain of books to mark and planning to be done today! 

Kristina - good luck with doc's appointment this week. I am sure it will all be fine and confirmed with flying colours!! 

Ok I need to crack on with said mountain of school work!! 
Hope you all have a great Sunday. I will be lurking today while tackling work. 

:hugs: and :dust: to all


----------



## jmandrews

Hey ladies!!! 
I am so so sorry that I haven't been around in so long! I read through the pages I missed and I saw some of u wondering where the heck I've been... I'm fine though no worries! I was kinda laying low I didn't have anything really to talk about and I have been wry busy. It's been a great distraction. As u all know I took my first round of clomid. I have been having lower abdominal pain. Very very sore. Dr said it's normal wIth clomid bcuz my ovaries are over stimulated. Anyway we have been BDing every other day since cd 10 and I got my +OPK today cd 18!!! So we have been dtd tons!!! I was so excited to know I got my surge cuz last month I never did. FXed after all this work and waiting I get my BFP! I'll be testing around the 21st :) how is everyone?


----------



## purplelilly

Janene-- YAY for positive opk now onto the BFP!!!

Ana -- great to hear from you too, but sorry it's with a putzy OH. He still cares if he's still getting you HPT's he's just doing the "manly" stress out. Men can be total a$$wipes! I hope for your sake he changes his mind about waiting another year to TTC. Maybe the mood will strike him come this December. :)

Glad to see everyone is at least keeping busy with school/work to make the time go by faster!


----------



## skweek35

Hello Team Coochie!! 

Well just back from the doctors - and she tells me the progesterone levels from the recent blood tests was 10.6!! Very low and therefore if that was done of the right day I could not have OV last month - but seeing that it was the wrong day I have to get another test done this month. 
She was very pleased to hear that I am temping again this month and told me to work out which day to go for the next blood test! I am so glad she is willing to help me. 
She also asked if OH has had his swimmers checked -NOPE. She said he needs to get his done by the time I see her in a months time again so we can speed things up if necessary. 
She really is there to help me today and seemed really willing to push things on if she can! She doesnt want to be sitting around wasting time if we dont need to!!! 
YAY :happydance: 
So will have to keep on with the temping for now and get the bloods done soon too! 
Onwards and upwards!! 

Hope you are all well.


----------



## purplelilly

skweek35 said:


> Hello Team Coochie!!
> 
> Well just back from the doctors - and she tells me the progesterone levels from the recent blood tests was 10.6!! Very low and therefore if that was done of the right day I could not have OV last month - but seeing that it was the wrong day I have to get another test done this month.
> She was very pleased to hear that I am temping again this month and told me to work out which day to go for the next blood test! I am so glad she is willing to help me.
> She also asked if OH has had his swimmers checked -NOPE. She said he needs to get his done by the time I see her in a months time again so we can speed things up if necessary.
> She really is there to help me today and seemed really willing to push things on if she can! She doesnt want to be sitting around wasting time if we dont need to!!!
> YAY :happydance:
> So will have to keep on with the temping for now and get the bloods done soon too!
> Onwards and upwards!!
> 
> Hope you are all well.

Honey, so glad to hear you have an eager doctor!! It always feels better when you're doing something about the situation AND have a supportive doc to lead you! So nice to hear!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Thanks so much Christina!! 
I am even more hopeful than ever now that I will get my BFP soon! If not this month it will be soon! Hoping for BFP by Christmas - what a Christmas present that would be for both sets of grandparents! Will have to make sure that we do lots of HPT's to give them each one then - hehe 

Oh some really good news - My cousin's wife had the twins this afternoon. Sounds like she went into labour again this morning and the docs just decided enough is enough. They also recently discovered that with all the meds they had given her to stop labour they were now unable to give her an epidural so they had to give her a full anaesthetic. 
All are doing well - the girls weighed in at a whopping 2.49kg's and 2.3kg's! for 33 weeks they were a really good size for twins! 
Twin A - Colby Roscoe and Twin B - Adrien Kelley


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies,
how is everyone. I am doing ok. Just very busy with school still. I had 2 test today. I am very tired so Im going to finish typing my homework up and then off to bed


----------



## butterworth

ladies this maybe tmi but I'm getting just a little worried
well friday we DTD then I stated to spott thought DF just jump started af but I only bleed for 1 day sat then on sunday I stopped then last night we DTD again cuz I thought I haden't bleed all day so she must be done then I started spotting again this am. I've never had a period where I just bleed for one day I didn't have any cramps like af when she was here so I'm not sure af was even here to begin with, should I take a pg test just incase or have any of you had that lasted one day?


----------



## purplelilly

butterworth said:


> ladies this maybe tmi but I'm getting just a little worried
> well friday we DTD then I stated to spott thought DF just jump started af but I only bleed for 1 day sat then on sunday I stopped then last night we DTD again cuz I thought I haden't bleed all day so she must be done then I started spotting again this am. I've never had a period where I just bleed for one day I didn't have any cramps like af when she was here so I'm not sure af was even here to begin with, should I take a pg test just incase or have any of you had that lasted one day?

If it will calm your nerves then i would take the HPT. The cycle before our bfp i stressed myself into 3wks of spotting:dohh: I had convinced myself it was an eptopic preg but doc said it was just stress.:shrug: on the otherhand short light periods can signal pg. Maybe just take the test and wait it out a couple of days or call your doc and see what he says? 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## butterworth

ok I will see if i can test tomorrow am. it was just not like a normal af it was heavy for just 1 day then stopped all together never happened before.


----------



## purplelilly

butterworth said:


> ok I will see if i can test tomorrow am. it was just not like a normal af it was heavy for just 1 day then stopped all together never happened before.

:hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
looks like BnB did some changed to the site layout. How is everyone doing? I had my papsmear today and I told them my husband and i had been trying for a yr so they are going to send a consultation for me to be checked. I have to wait for a letter to come in the mail


----------



## skweek35

YAY YAY its Wednesday - only 2 more days to the weekend!! and boy oh boy I could do with a weekend now! and make it a long one too please!! 

Ohh seems like you and me too, Lacey. I got a letter from my docs yesterday to remind me I am due for a papsmear! Oh dont we just LOVE papsmears!! NOT 

I am still waiting to OV but think its still a bit too early for me. I should in about a weeks time. My temps tell me my body is trying to OV but the OPK's tell me a different story at the mo. Will just have to wait and see what happens this month. 

I attempted to come of the site last night but was having problems staying on here - looks like its a lot better now - maybe because there arent as many people on as there was last night. I just hope they get the teething problems sorted soon!! 

ok time to get my hands on the paracetemol - woke up this morning with a constant dull achey head! I have a full day ahead of me with teaching and parents consultations again tonight - so no pulling a sickie for me this week!! 
But on the brighter side just 7 more school days then we are off for a week!!! 
Bring it on!!! 

Hope you all have a great Wednesday!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well I was also told i have a uterus that tilts upward and we should have sex every week at least 3 times a week. So we will see how this goes. I hope everyone is doing ok well im off to school


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> Well I was also told i have a uterus that tilts upward and we should have sex every week at least 3 times a week. So we will see how this goes. I hope everyone is doing ok well im off to school

glad to hear you have some sort of idea whats going on... plus dr's orders for more BD'ing ..... "yes sir!":haha: Have fun at school


----------



## butterworth

still kinda spotting today the weirdest period ever. I was researching online never a good idea but I read that some women get a period before they find out they are pg and it is usually not the normal period that they would get, kinda like mine and then its the next month that they miss a period but by then they are usually 8 weeks pg or more. so that gave me some hope I will wait a few more days and then I will do another test. 
hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## purplelilly

butterworth said:


> still kinda spotting today the weirdest period ever. I was researching online never a good idea but I read that some women get a period before they find out they are pg and it is usually not the normal period that they would get, kinda like mine and then its the next month that they miss a period but by then they are usually 8 weeks pg or more. so that gave me some hope I will wait a few more days and then I will do another test.
> hope everyone is having a good day

:hugs::dust: Hang in there hun!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

How is everyone today? I am so tired and I cant stay focused to study for my test in AP tomorrow


----------



## skweek35

Morning all, 
Seems to be very quiet on here at the mo. 
I'm so glad today is Thursday!! means I finish up with the marathon 3 nights of parents evenings! Yup last night of parents evening for the next 3 months! 

Hope you are all well!! 
:hugs: and :dust: to all


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi Ladies. How is everyone doing/feeling?

We are hanging in there over here. Mom didn't feel so great after her first chemo round (round 2 is monday) so we've been busy!

Anyone else on CLomid who's had some pains? DH and I DTD last night and WOW did my insides hurt, A LOT. We've BD'd on cd 12, 14, and 15. I've had a positive OPK since cd 12 and today it's VERY dark. Of course DH is out of town so we won't be able to BD again until cd 18 but hoping for lots of luck this go. Is it weird to have such long positives?

Feeling very bloated and achy in my lower stomach. Wondering if it's the CLomid?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

FitzBaby said:


> Hi Ladies. How is everyone doing/feeling?
> 
> We are hanging in there over here. Mom didn't feel so great after her first chemo round (round 2 is monday) so we've been busy!
> 
> Anyone else on CLomid who's had some pains? DH and I DTD last night and WOW did my insides hurt, A LOT. We've BD'd on cd 12, 14, and 15. I've had a positive OPK since cd 12 and today it's VERY dark. Of course DH is out of town so we won't be able to BD again until cd 18 but hoping for lots of luck this go. Is it weird to have such long positives?
> 
> Feeling very bloated and achy in my lower stomach. Wondering if it's the CLomid?


It might be the clomid. I hope it all works out for you. I might be in the same boat as you soon. I have to wait a few weeks to see what will happen. They plan on sending me to a doctor to see if im infertile


----------



## FitzBaby

Pnutsprincess said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies. How is everyone doing/feeling?
> 
> We are hanging in there over here. Mom didn't feel so great after her first chemo round (round 2 is monday) so we've been busy!
> 
> Anyone else on CLomid who's had some pains? DH and I DTD last night and WOW did my insides hurt, A LOT. We've BD'd on cd 12, 14, and 15. I've had a positive OPK since cd 12 and today it's VERY dark. Of course DH is out of town so we won't be able to BD again until cd 18 but hoping for lots of luck this go. Is it weird to have such long positives?
> 
> Feeling very bloated and achy in my lower stomach. Wondering if it's the CLomid?
> 
> It might be the clomid. I hope it all works out for you. I might be in the same boat as you soon. I have to wait a few weeks to see what will happen. They plan on sending me to a doctor to see if im infertileClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

FitzBaby said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies. How is everyone doing/feeling?
> 
> We are hanging in there over here. Mom didn't feel so great after her first chemo round (round 2 is monday) so we've been busy!
> 
> Anyone else on CLomid who's had some pains? DH and I DTD last night and WOW did my insides hurt, A LOT. We've BD'd on cd 12, 14, and 15. I've had a positive OPK since cd 12 and today it's VERY dark. Of course DH is out of town so we won't be able to BD again until cd 18 but hoping for lots of luck this go. Is it weird to have such long positives?
> 
> Feeling very bloated and achy in my lower stomach. Wondering if it's the CLomid?
> 
> It might be the clomid. I hope it all works out for you. I might be in the same boat as you soon. I have to wait a few weeks to see what will happen. They plan on sending me to a doctor to see if im infertileClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! I am now off to school but I will catch everyone up when I get home later. have a great day


----------



## butterworth

stopping in to say afternoon ladies. rainy day today but I can't complain its better then snow. hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you doing? So I have a question yesterday was cd 27 for me and today is cd 28 I never have a 28 day cycle but last night I had a brownish red discharge until today until about 11am and now it is gone. I thought I might have been actually starting my period, but no period. I don't know what to think. What could it be?


----------



## FitzBaby

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> How are you doing? So I have a question yesterday was cd 27 for me and today is cd 28 I never have a 28 day cycle but last night I had a brownish red discharge until today until about 11am and now it is gone. I thought I might have been actually starting my period, but no period. I don't know what to think. What could it be?

It could be the start of AF? That happened to me last month. Had that kind of discharge on and off for 4 days. I went through like 7 HPTs!!! I would hold off on the HPT and see what today brings. Then maybe test tomorrow? Any other AF symptoms?


----------



## purplelilly

I have to agree with Fitz -- maybe just wait it out awhile?
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Zaney

wow! i have missed so much......hope ur all doing well....im gonna read what i can to catch up would love if any1 could feel me in on what bits i have missed lol xx

any bfps since i was last on??


----------



## Zaney

will also add that i have been bd when and when it happens not planning anything not even trying and just not preventing and havent tested for last few cycles....and i know my ticker is wrong haha....i have been concentrating on getting my business more wide spread ......

i have had bad back for last couple of months so being sent to the hospital for more tests etc.....and finally got a date to see the gyn - 10th nov.....seems ages away but its not long considering people i know have been waiting for several months x


----------



## skweek35

Hey Zara!!! nice to see you around here!!! We have missed you so much!!! 

Boohoo about the bad back!!! I so know what you mean! I am seeing the consultant about my back on 10 Nov! Cant wait to see them again to get my back sorted again! 

AFM - I just got my smiley face!! OOHH No prizes for guessing what I will be doing in a bit!! 
hehe


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> Hey Zara!!! nice to see you around here!!! We have missed you so much!!!
> 
> Boohoo about the bad back!!! I so know what you mean! I am seeing the consultant about my back on 10 Nov! Cant wait to see them again to get my back sorted again!
> 
> AFM - I just got my smiley face!! OOHH No prizes for guessing what I will be doing in a bit!!
> hehe

So ur app for back is 10th Nov and my gyn app is for 10th Nov lol....and i aint got a clue when im due af or ov lol.....just been to occupied and not paying attension for last few cycles now, but i feel loads better for it and just bd when we want and not thinking about it :) x


----------



## skweek35

Hey Zara, I had to getback on the temping wagon as last month I totally missed OV and therefore got my days for cd21 bloods all wrong! 
So will be calling for an appoinment to see my docs on Monday as it usually takes a good 2 weeks to get an appoinment with her. Bloods due in about 8 days! 
FXed the bloods come back better than last time. But time will tell. 

How is everyone doing? Where is everyone?


----------



## Zaney

Fingers crossed for u :) ill be back more now so will keep popping in for updates and maybe ill have some of my own.... :) x


----------



## skweek35

Morning Coochies!! 

just popping in before I head off to work. Last week before I get a week off!! YAY 

Hope you all have a great week!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Well girls, remember me? I wanted to start this forum fresh with a new username/profile just to get rid of past memories and feelings. I use to be Kytti... I left due to an ectopic pregnancy which led to the removal of my right tube and of course devastation. I just wanted to say hello and give a small update. I had my surgery on 9/3 and to my shock, my normal cycle returned on 10/5. An even bigger shock came at my post op follow up last week. I was originally told (before my surgery) to wait until January of next year to begin TTC again. However, my doctor said to me, "Everything looks great. Your 2 ovaries and left tube look perfect. I want you to start trying again, if that is your plan, after your first cycle." WOW. I was shocked! He said the reason is because of potential scar tissue which may or may not develop in the future due to my surgery. However, he did go on to save I had no previous scar tissue from my c-section with my daughter so that was very good news. I am still in shock. I informed him I already had my first cycle and he seemed surprised. I am actually due to ovulate any day now and I have been getting ovulation signs as well as OPKs which are getting darker. I know though because I only have one tube I may not ovulate every month. He did say at some point my good tube will actually pick up the slack and grab the egg from EITHER ovary! This was really shocking... I had no idea this could happen. But there is still a chance every other month at least that I might ovulate on my good side. Who knows what month that will be now. The good news is my 2ww's won't be too stressful anymore because I am not expecting this to happen again any time soon. I am also glad I don't have to wait until January to start trying again since 1) it might take longer and 2) the anxiety which was building up while I was waiting was a lot to take in.

I hope all of you are doing well... I can't say I'll be here as often as I use to but I am here. :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Oh, and I decided on the new name because it seemed fitting despite the huge dark cloud I have been under the past 3 months of my life. I think I am finally starting to see the light again for the first time. And yeah, I'm a closet Twilight fan too but the meaning behind the words is powerful to me right now.


----------



## purplelilly

breakingdawn--- WELCOME BACK!!!:flower: You have been in my prayers since you left. It sounds like you two went through alot!!!! But everything sounds like it's swinging your way now:thumbup: You just made my day with the good news and new contact with us all again! it's kinda quiet around here anymore but it seems that everyone checks in now and again! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Breakingdawn to your new beginning, I love it!


----------



## purplelilly

Zaney!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HIYA!!!!!!! Seems alot of ladies are NTNP and others are VERY busy with work/school so it's kinda quiet on here alot but ppl check in too! Nice to see ya back and glad to hear you're just havin fun bd'ing! That may just be the way to bfp!

Skweek- YAYYYYYY for smiley's!!! lol have fun honey chasin the :spermy:


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks so much. It's still hard being in the forums because it's a constant reminder of my Easter baby but I am trying to look at it as though my body maybe knew something was not right with my baby so it tried to stop it before it started. Hopefully it will happen again soon for us, my doctor seems confident since I had no previous issues getting pregnant and it only took us 2 months with number 1 and only 3 months this past time.


----------



## purplelilly

I hope it goes easy for you hon! I know everyone says there was "something wrong" and that's usually true, I think ur bubs just wanted to be a guardian angel instead. It sounds like you've got the right support system and a loving hubby to help each other get through it all!


----------



## breakingdawn

Maybe so.. I hope I am blessed with a healthy baby by the time my due date gets here, just so it isn't too painful. That gives me about 6 months. If it takes us longer than a year I will be scared. :(


----------



## purplelilly

sending prayers, peace, and baby dust your way!!
:dust::dust::dust::hugs:


----------



## butterworth

me too glad to see your back breakingdawn


----------



## butterworth

i'm on lunch at the moment enjoying my cup of campbells hearty noodles not the best thing to eat but its fast to make. anyway still going with the flow this month bd'ing when we feel like I think I ov near the end of this week but not totally sure so I'll just make sure we bd alot this week and next. oct 28 is me and DF's nine year anniversary can't believe we have been together for almost a decade and thinking next year we will finally get married, been engaged for 2 years so I think its time. fx for us ladies i want us to get our bfp soon


----------



## purplelilly

butterworth said:


> i'm on lunch at the moment enjoying my cup of campbells hearty noodles not the best thing to eat but its fast to make. anyway still going with the flow this month bd'ing when we feel like I think I ov near the end of this week but not totally sure so I'll just make sure we bd alot this week and next. oct 28 is me and DF's nine year anniversary can't believe we have been together for almost a decade and thinking next year we will finally get married, been engaged for 2 years so I think its time. fx for us ladies i want us to get our bfp soon

:dust::af:


----------



## Zaney

yeah im back i missed u all lol.....and breakingdawn ;) nice 2 see ya xxx


----------



## skweek35

Morning all, 

So glad to see you back Andrea! :hugs: We have missed you around here! 

Sandy - FXed we get our BFP's this month!! I have just OVed yesterday - or at least I think I did. I made my OH promise he wouldnt make me wait that long till we got married! We've been together 3 1/2 years now. Have you started planning your wedding yet? 

ASM - definitely get bloods done next week Monday then see my doc a week later for the results. Although I was getting smiley faces the line never came up as dark as the control line - so will be good to see what my progesterone levels are. 

I must get ready for work now. Have a good Tuesday! 

:hugs: and :dust: to all


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> So glad to see you back Andrea! :hugs: We have missed you around here!
> 
> Sandy - FXed we get our BFP's this month!! I have just OVed yesterday - or at least I think I did. I made my OH promise he wouldnt make me wait that long till we got married! We've been together 3 1/2 years now. Have you started planning your wedding yet?
> 
> ASM - definitely get bloods done next week Monday then see my doc a week later for the results. Although I was getting smiley faces the line never came up as dark as the control line - so will be good to see what my progesterone levels are.
> 
> I must get ready for work now. Have a good Tuesday!
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to all

well we had planned to get married 6 months after we got engaged at that point we had been together 7 years but I'm not much into church like my parents so when I told them I wanted a small outdoor wedding it didn't go over well my parents told me they wouldn't come to our wedding if it wasn't in a catholic church so here we are 2 years later and still not married which doesn't bother me I love my DF it wouldn't matter if i was married or not the love we have for each other is still the same. my family can be very difficult very old school and I am totally diff then them. my sister caters to what ever they say but I do not I'm almost 29 and I still have parents that think they can tell me what to do and how to live my life. anyway life goes on that is why I wanted to start a family I'm not getting any younger and df is 7 years older then me it is a good time in our lives to start our own family


----------



## purplelilly

Butterworth--- I soooo hear ya! DH and i didn't get married in the church and loved it but alot of his fam didn't come to our wedding because of it (their loss not ours!) But beware that those issues come back up with kids too! Right now we're dealing with family trying to make sure Cadbury is baptised, confirmed catholic and that we bring Cad to church every week because "it is our responsibility." Now i grew up in a semi-religous house but NEVER catholic and i think half the catholic stuff is more "political" than religous, so it's not going over very well and is just as stressful! I hope it goes easier for you than me!


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks ladies for the welcome back. :)


----------



## butterworth

purplelilly said:


> Butterworth--- I soooo hear ya! DH and i didn't get married in the church and loved it but alot of his fam didn't come to our wedding because of it (their loss not ours!) But beware that those issues come back up with kids too! Right now we're dealing with family trying to make sure Cadbury is baptised, confirmed catholic and that we bring Cad to church every week because "it is our responsibility." Now i grew up in a semi-religous house but NEVER catholic and i think half the catholic stuff is more "political" than religous, so it's not going over very well and is just as stressful! I hope it goes easier for you than me!

funny you say that, that was the first question my parents asked me if I would baptise my children I already said no I wouldn't. when my children get older if they choose to get baptised then that would be upto them not me. I told my parents just because I don't go to church does not mean that I don't believe in god because I do I just don't want to be told how to believe in him. I am very spiritual just not religious. but I still think they are going to give me a hard time about it when the time comes. I didn't get married at that time because I wanted my dad to give me away and if may parents didn't want to come to the wedding then it would not have been a happy day for me. glad to hear I'm not alone in this


----------



## purplelilly

So sorry to hear someone else dealing with this crap! I am very much the same as you. I do believe but i think that is between me and God not someone who wants me to "confess" my sins to him! I was raised to pray directly not through someone else,lol. Thankfully my family was totally understanding (my sis just got married in July in my dad's backyard by my aunt! ---oh and weddings do breed babies :rofl:) If my dad wouldn't walk me down the isle i think i would have had to cave/call it off too! Good luck honey, you are not alone!


----------



## butterworth

my family I'm the only one that thinks like this my sister got married 2 years ago the way my parents wanted in a church then she got pg and baptised her daugther too. so I'm deff the black sheep in the family that is ok I'm fine with living in sin this whole time I'm sure god is ok with how I live my life he hasn't told me other wise.


----------



## butterworth

have a good day ladies I'm off to work and this week i plan on doing alot of bding let the baby making begin


----------



## skweek35

Hey Sandy - I so totally understand how you feel with family trying to tell you how to live your life - which is the exact reason I moved from South Africa to England almost 9 years ago. I just could take my mother telling me what to do and what to wear!! At the age of 27 I think it was long over due!!! 
If it takes being the black sheep of the family then so be it!! 
I also grew up in a semi-religous family, although I haven't attended church in years. Your salvation should be worked out between you and God only!!! Nobody should be telling you how to live your life let alone how to raise your children. 
I am just so greatful that my mother has come to terms with me being so independent and allows me to live my life - although she occasionally slips back to her old ways. 
But love her - I surely do!!


----------



## purplelilly

skweek-- just noticed your ticker GREAT job on the weight loss 32lbs is quite an achievement!


----------



## skweek35

Thanks hun!!! I must admit it is now getting really difficult to stay motivated!!! 
With work being so stressful I land up eating what ever I can get my hands on!! 
Havent lost much recently - need to get back onto the weight loss wagon again!!


----------



## butterworth

I've learned alot from my life with old school family values. I'm hoping that I do not act like my family did when it comes to the lives of my children I want them to be able to talk to me about anything and everything whether I am liking the decision they will make in life I still want to be alble to support them. I have never felt the support from my family including my sister she is the next generation of my parents very old school. when I told her that I wanted to start having children she didn't tell me but told her friend who in turn told me that she wanted me to get married first and I'm older then her. that is when I joined this site I felt alone and couldn't talk to anyone about my trials with ttc. so thanks ladies I feel no judgement here and I love it. thank you
my parents well my dad mostly had stopped talking to me for 2 years when my DF and I started living together 8 years ago told me that I was living a fantasy married life and that broke my heart I had thought that your parents are supposed to love you unconditionally and in my case that was not true he may have still loved me but he deff didn't show me he loved me. our relationship has gotten alot better now but we still have our ups and downs I'm just hoping that the day I tell them their going to be grandparents again they wont lecture me about getting married and just be happy for me instead. one can only hope


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
So my appointment was just a plain pap smear which is whatever, but however I got a call the other day saying my referral for a GYN went through, which means I can be checked to see if I'm having fertility issues. I am excited. My appointment is Nov 16th, that was the earliest they could get me in. I am hoping to figure all of this soon.


----------



## purplelilly

Butterworth-- that lecture will probably still come but i'm sure they still love you and when there is a grandbaby in their arms it will most definitely be less important i'm sure! They came to grips (sort of) with your arrangement so who can resist a baby!!!

SKweek -- everyone breaks down at times! lol i gained back every pound i lost when my MIL moved back and then some BEFORE bfp!lol. Now i think i'll worry about it next yr! Keep doin what your doin!

Pnuts--yaaayyyyyyy for a doc who'll listen!!!!!! Hope you get the answers your lookin for!


----------



## purplelilly

going home now so talk to all ya wonderfull ladies tomarrow! xx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## butterworth

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hello Ladies,
> So my appointment was just a plain pap smear which is whatever, but however I got a call the other day saying my referral for a GYN went through, which means I can be checked to see if I'm having fertility issues. I am excited. My appointment is Nov 16th, that was the earliest they could get me in. I am hoping to figure all of this soon.

well good luck, nov 16th isn't too bad less then a month. fx for you 
I told my dr about my issues and they just told me to keep trying so here I am still trying. gald to see your dr is helping you


----------



## butterworth

purplelilly said:


> going home now so talk to all ya wonderfull ladies tomarrow! xx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

have a good night


----------



## Pnutsprincess

so whats new with all of you ladies...BTW welcome back breaking dawn


----------



## Pnutsprincess

butterworth said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> So my appointment was just a plain pap smear which is whatever, but however I got a call the other day saying my referral for a GYN went through, which means I can be checked to see if I'm having fertility issues. I am excited. My appointment is Nov 16th, that was the earliest they could get me in. I am hoping to figure all of this soon.
> 
> well good luck, nov 16th isn't too bad less then a month. fx for you
> I told my dr about my issues and they just told me to keep trying so here I am still trying. gald to see your dr is helping youClick to expand...

aww Im sorry. I hope you get a BFP and it was hard getting this. i want to make sure there is nothing wrong with me


----------



## skweek35

Sandy - I know how you feel! Years ago my parents were like that too! I would get lectured about absolutely every choice I made! I am just so glad they have 'modernised'! 10 years ago I would so have been lectured for moving in with DF as we arent married yet! I think my mom is just so desperate to see me married with little ones she wouldn't batter an eyelid if I did get my BFP now! Years ago she would have insisted on raising the child as hers! 
Hang in there hun! Everything will work out!! 

Lacey - YAY for the doc's appointment!!! FXed and let us know how it goes. 

Christina - I see my weight has dropped again this morning! I am so glad!! Its just been so hard these last few weeks! I really do need to join the gym now or I fear I wont loose any more weight! 

AFM - I finally got my red lines on FF!! They say I OVed on Sunday - but I got a + OPK on Sunday morning. Is that possible? They are putting me as 3DPO, but I think I'm 2DPO. 
So I now that I'm officially in my 2WW I might wait and see if I get my BFP this month before joining the gym. Bloods next Monday morning then see my doc the following Monday afternoon. FXed for BFP this month.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies,
I'm off to school and just wanted to say Have a great day. I miss you all. Im sorry I am so busy, but i will keep you all up to date


----------



## butterworth

sending lots of baby dust to you Carla for your ttw
I think I ov this weekend so lots of bd'ing for me this next week fun fun fun. I did take a pg test this week just to make sure as i only had af for 1 day and it did come back neg so I think being sick that week did something to my cycle I'm giving myself till dec if i don't get pg before then I will beg my dr to send me to a gyno to get things checked out hopefully I wont have to beg to much or better yet hopefully I get my bfp. I've been feeling so much more positive about myself this last month I just have a feeling that things are going to happen very soon


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Sandy! 

FXed you catch that little egg!! Then we could be bump buddies! 

There is a part of me that is really optomistic for my BFP this cycle but the other side of me is being really causious! I just dont want to set myself up for disappointment. If it happens then great otherwise all is not lost as I am going for cd21 bloods next Monday. OH came home tonight with a little pot. 
His big concern is that the results will be sent to his parents house and they dont know we are even trying, let alone starting investigations. I told him to feed them a lie as to why the doctors have sent him a letter. hehe 

Other than that - I am looking forward to Friday afternoon!! Roll on my holidays!!


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi Ladies!

Breakingdawn ... WELCOME BACK!!! SO GREAT to hear from you!

Per the weight loss ... WOW, be PROUD PNuts!!!
Butter ... I worked out through my 7 month of pregnancy and STILL gained 65 lbs. I was mortified and still have this last 8 lbs that just doesn't seem to want to leave me. That and my once VERY flat stomach is looking like an old man doesn't help. I'm on the treadmil every morning before DD wakes up and not really seeing results. SO frustrating.

I too am in my TWW but not too optomistic this go as we only BD's on cd 12, 14, and 15. We were supposed to on 18 and 20 but DH was out of town on 18 and I fell asleep on 20!!! Feel like I wasted the Clomid and just getting frustrated for that BFP.

Baby dust to all!

Sorry I've been so MIA lately. Mom is struggling with chemo, I am working a lot more, and DD is keeping me busy. BUt I will try and get on here more. I miss you ladies and feel like I can only really tell you about our Trying and my angst (none of my friends know we are trying or having a bit of a rough go with it).


----------



## skweek35

Greer: So good to hear from you again. 
So sorry to hear that your mom's chemo is smooth sailing! 
Well done for loosing all that weight again! I would say to wear that tummy with pride. You are a mum after all. 
:hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

hello ladies,
How are you doing? Well I am very happy because my husband had to score a 107% on his asvab to go to selections well he scored a 108%. So He has his physical Friday and hopefully he will get a date for his training real soon. I am so proud of him. School is going well. I am getting ready for finals so I might not be on much real soon because I have a lot to do


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, after 2-3 days of hardly anything on the OPKs I got this today:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo-1.jpg

I am due to ovulate tomorrow so I guess my cycle is still somewhat normal. I know this is not quite a positive OPK yet but it sure is visible now. Hopefully we can get some tries in the next few days.

Wishing everyone lots of baby dust whether you are TTC or NTNP.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

breakingdawn said:


> Well, after 2-3 days of hardly anything on the OPKs I got this today:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo-1.jpg
> 
> I am due to ovulate tomorrow so I guess my cycle is still somewhat normal. I know this is not quite a positive OPK yet but it sure is visible now. Hopefully we can get some tries in the next few days.
> 
> Wishing everyone lots of baby dust whether you are TTC or NTNP.

Good luck hun. I haven't really bd at all this month, Im on my period now just waiting for her to end so we can bd. my cycles are messed up last cycle before last was 41 days and last cycle was 29 days. 29 days is my shortest cycles because periods i kept track of was june 6 which lasted 32 days got period july 8th and then that cycle lasted 30 days and got period august 7 that cycle last 41 days and got period september 17 last 29 days the cycle and got my period Oct 16.


----------



## breakingdawn

I am sorry about your cycles... I guess I should feel grateful my cycles seem to be normal still even after my huge ectopic disaster. :( I was really surprised with my OPK today though. I hope AF goes away for you soon so you can get back to trying. I'd love to be pregnant by the holidays but realistically it's not going to be quick for us anymore I am afraid. Our daughter took 2 months to conceive and with this past loss, 3 months. But since I am less one tube now it will be at least double.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

breakingdawn said:


> I am sorry about your cycles... I guess I should feel grateful my cycles seem to be normal still even after my huge ectopic disaster. :( I was really surprised with my OPK today though. I hope AF goes away for you soon so you can get back to trying. I'd love to be pregnant by the holidays but realistically it's not going to be quick for us anymore I am afraid. Our daughter took 2 months to conceive and with this past loss, 3 months. But since I am less one tube now it will be at least double.

I'm sorry to hear that. I hope it all works out for you and you get your BFP soon


----------



## FitzBaby

Pnutsprincess said:


> hello ladies,
> How are you doing? Well I am very happy because my husband had to score a 107% on his asvab to go to selections well he scored a 108%. So He has his physical Friday and hopefully he will get a date for his training real soon. I am so proud of him. School is going well. I am getting ready for finals so I might not be on much real soon because I have a lot to do

That's fantastic! Congrats to him and you too ... you were there with support!


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi everyone :)


----------



## skweek35

Hey Tiff, Great to see you around again. Seems like everyone is popping in again. Would be great to get the whole gang back together again!! 

2 more school days then I'm on a weeks break!!! My head is already in holiday mode, my body is screaming for it right now!!! I so need my weeks break!! 
We finally managed to book a hotel in Bournemouth - So greatful it has a spa and swimming pool too!! That way if we dont want to go out we can just relax there for a bit!! I so need to put my feet up for a few days. 
Bring on the holidays now!! 
Happy Thursday everyone! 
:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> Thanks Sandy!
> 
> FXed you catch that little egg!! Then we could be bump buddies!
> 
> There is a part of me that is really optomistic for my BFP this cycle but the other side of me is being really causious! I just dont want to set myself up for disappointment. If it happens then great otherwise all is not lost as I am going for cd21 bloods next Monday. OH came home tonight with a little pot.
> His big concern is that the results will be sent to his parents house and they dont know we are even trying, let alone starting investigations. I told him to feed them a lie as to why the doctors have sent him a letter. hehe
> 
> Other than that - I am looking forward to Friday afternoon!! Roll on my holidays!!

that wouls be nice if we were bump buddies I already feel like bump buddies with all you ladies just with out the bump fx for us


----------



## purplelilly

breakingdawn-- nice opk you got there! now get to bd'ing!!!lol I can understand you not wanting to get your hopes up because of the odds but that doesn't mean it will take forever either! after all someone always wins the lottery! Pnuts- that goes for you too!

Skweek -- it sounds like such a nice vacation! Enjoy it! (great bd'ing comes from vacations too!!lol)

Fitz- HIIIII!!!!! Nice to see ya back on here. I hope for all your sake that your mom's chemo goes well & quickly! It's so draining for everyone going through that stuff! I commend you for still tracking so well with what's going on! I'm no where near that organized!

Jemma-- hiiii honey!!!! How are your boys doing?

I'm feelin like i may fall asleep at my desk today but wanted to stop by an spread some dust to all my ladies!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn looks good get to bd'ing girl 
greer my prayers are with you and your family I know to many people that are dealing with the "C" sorry I concider that a bad work just cuz everytime I turn around someone else I know has it too. pop on anytime you want just to talk even if it has nothing to do with ttc
Lacy I hope your cycles get reg stress is a killer for us women 
well off to work ladies have a good day


----------



## JBear85

Hi girls!! 

I've been lurking for awhile, Andrea it's so good to see you back :) :hugs:

I've finally moved on from the scumbag who won't be named, and I'm focusing on ME!
I started Isagenix on Saturday, and so far I am LOVING it! I have so much energy, and honest to god my clothes are already fitting differently :)

How is everyone?
Hoping to see some BFPs soon!
xo

PS Hi Tiff!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Well ladies, here it is... my first positive OPK since surgery on 9/3. Boy, I was not expecting it this soon! Sadly we did not BD last night but we did the night before, and of course we will today and probably for the next couple of days just for fun!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo1.jpg

Also, my O pains are coming from my left side... which is my GOOD side!!!


----------



## purplelilly

breakingdawn said:


> Well ladies, here it is... my first positive OPK since surgery on 9/3. Boy, I was not expecting it this soon! Sadly we did not BD last night but we did the night before, and of course we will today and probably for the next couple of days just for fun!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo1.jpg
> 
> Also, my O pains are coming from my left side... which is my GOOD side!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Good to see you around Jen, glad you're focusing on you!


----------



## hakunamatata

breakingdawn said:


> Well ladies, here it is... my first positive OPK since surgery on 9/3. Boy, I was not expecting it this soon! Sadly we did not BD last night but we did the night before, and of course we will today and probably for the next couple of days just for fun!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo1.jpg
> 
> Also, my O pains are coming from my left side... which is my GOOD side!!!

That's a nice strong line! Have fun :sex:

:dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies,
How are you doing? I hope all is well


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well Ladies I am off to school. Have a great day and enjoy your day. Yesterdays class I learned nothing because he never showed up. So our whole class sat there for almost 4 hours and did nothing. We were not happy. Next week is my last week of career prep and he still has to teach us 6 more chapters and cpr certified us. all this in 5 days along with an math final and A&P final. well off to school to do my presentation.


----------



## breakingdawn

Just checking in to say hello! Still getting O pains... I will do another OPK this afternoon to see if it's still positive or fading away. When I conceived with my ectopic baby I had 2 days of positive OPK's... kinda hoping for that this time because it might give us an extra day of BD'ing. My positive OPK was on CD 16 (which is right on track for me) and we BD'd on CD 14, 16, and hopefully today at least, CD 17.


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> Just checking in to say hello! Still getting O pains... I will do another OPK this afternoon to see if it's still positive or fading away. When I conceived with my ectopic baby I had 2 days of positive OPK's... kinda hoping for that this time because it might give us an extra day of BD'ing. My positive OPK was on CD 16 (which is right on track for me) and we BD'd on CD 14, 16, and hopefully today at least, CD 17.

fx for you and sending lots of baby dust


----------



## breakingdawn

Another positive OPK! Except this time the test line showed up before I even had a chance to set the test down!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo1-1.jpg


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> Another positive OPK! Except this time the test line showed up before I even had a chance to set the test down!
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo1-1.jpg

very good another day of fantastic bd'ing


----------



## purplelilly

that is a GREAT positive! I never had a positive come up that ....positive lol! Get to playin with DH honey!!


----------



## butterworth

i just checked the first page and my ticker is very off I'm sure ov this weekend not in 9days I dont use opks but I'm pretty sure that I ov this Sunday I've already started the bd'ing part but I pretty much bd all the time and still haven't gotten pg yet but soon soon I'm sure I'm going to get that bfp hopefully before the end of this year. I spoke to my pharmacist and she told me it took her 2 years to get pg, God I hope that doesn't happen to me she is now pg again with her third child all back to back her oldest isn't even 3 yet.


----------



## breakingdawn

It is definitely one of the quickest positive OPK's I've ever gotten for sure! I think DH is getting sick though but he says we should be able to get one more in tonight but not sure about tomorrow. But hopefully yesterday and today will be good chances... we also BD'd a a few days ago (2 days before my first positive OPK) but that one probably was too early. :)


----------



## butterworth

well ladies my lunch is over back to work i go. Can't wait for this weekend no alarm finally I can sleep in a little. then the inlaws are coming this Sunday to help us with our downstairs bathroom new toilet and sink hurray I haven't been able to use that bathroom since we moved in.


----------



## breakingdawn

butterworth if you ever try OPKs these are great. I get 40 OPK test strips and 10 HPT test strips for 10 bucks on amazon and they have never failed me.


----------



## jmandrews

HI!!!!! OMG I AM SO SORRY I HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE IN SOOOO LONG! I promise to do better. i was so sure i was pregnant this month but i was wrong. AF arrived this morning on cd30 i was 11dpo. grr i wasn't expecting her at all! so sign!. Anyway on to my 4th cycle! ill be testing again nov. 20th. How is everyone? Ill be back to check in after work. again very sorry i have been MIA


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well I am on cd 6 and my period usually last 7 days this time I didn't bleed heavy and it was an abnormal period. it lasted 4 days. and last cycle was only 29 days. I have never had anything like this


----------



## butterworth

my df got me new earings for our anniversary which is not till the 28th but he gave them to me anyway they are tanzanite my favorite gem in the whole world so much so that its my engagment ring a tanzanite and diamond ring so now I have earings that match my ring all I need now is a necklace hehe. now what to get him he is so hard to shop for never wants anything


----------



## butterworth

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/The-Fertile-Window---Scientific-Literature-Review.html
I read this on another thread and found it very interesting so I copied it pasted it here for you lovely ladies its about what days are the best to bd and catch that eggie but most of us prob already know. it was a good read still.


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, my OPK is back to negative so I am guessing I O'd some time late yesterday or maybe early today. I wish we could get in just ONE more BD today but DH is pretty sick now.


----------



## skweek35

HI Team Coochie!! 

Hope you are all well. 

Andrea - that was some pos OPK you had there! Now time for you to sit back and relax in your 2WW!! FXed for you this cycle! 

Janene - welcome back - you have been missed!! We all seem to have gone through a really busy time. 

Sandy - you are one spoilt lady!! Can I send my OH round to get a few lessons off your OH? heehee 

Lacey - Don't worry too much about 1 different af. If its different again next cycle then see your doc. 

AFM - I have had a really busy start to my weekend!! Nails done after work last night followed by a Pampered Chef Party at a colleagues house. 
Then sorted out a few things around the house this morning. Finally got my hair done this afternoon too!! Really feeling like a real woman again now that the hair has been coloured again!! It was long over due!! Greys were really showing through! 
Off to the Kent wedding show in the morning with my mom. Then hoping to join OH for dinner at his parents. Havent seen them in about 2 months. 
But sitting here yawning my head off. I am just sooo tired!! 
Hopefully catch up with you all soon.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I'm seeing a doctor for it nov 16. I cant wait to be poked and picked at lol


----------



## jmandrews

Haha Lacey thats funny! hope you get lots of answers :)

So AF showed on friday. I am beginning my 2nd round of clomid on cd 5-9. FXed it works this cycle! Good news i know i ovulated last month. Now my eggy just needs to find the perfect match haha. My ticker should be somewhat accurate. i am so ready to get started on this cycle. good luck ladies! hope you bring us good news soon! hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Zaney

just thought id pop in and say hi 2 all :) and see how u were all doing x


----------



## Zaney

dunno if my ticker has changed yet but was really out hahax


----------



## Zaney

Ticker is now more with the time lol.....just dunno if its 100% waiting for af but i can feel it coming :( x


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies, hope all of you are doing good today. I forgot how much I hate the 2ww but it's a little easier when you're almost sure it's not your month. I expect it to take at least 6 months now... :/ So, probably many more 2ww's in my future but as long as we are blessed with another healthy baby I'll be happy. I am not keep tracking of DPO this month since it is my first month back. I always get a ton of AF signs a few days before she is due, along with pre AF spotting.. so only if I don't see ANY of that will I do a HPT, the day AF is due to arrive -- but not one day earlier. :)


----------



## emilyanne

*Hi everybody 

Ive missed you all soooo very much! 

We have finally gotten the internet in our new fantastic house! I seriously love this house sooooo much  

Ive been so stressed with all the moving and packing/unpacking I dont think its helped my chances of ttc..... Ive been spotting between AF's..... and i need to up date my online ovulation calander to even work out my ovulation dates again..... I think my body has been totally thrown out of wack....

I hope everyone else has been doing ok! There really are far to many posts for me to read now..... (hundreds....) *


----------



## butterworth

emilyanne said:


> *Hi everybody
> 
> Ive missed you all soooo very much!
> 
> We have finally gotten the internet in our new fantastic house! I seriously love this house sooooo much
> 
> Ive been so stressed with all the moving and packing/unpacking I dont think its helped my chances of ttc..... Ive been spotting between AF's..... and i need to up date my online ovulation calander to even work out my ovulation dates again..... I think my body has been totally thrown out of wack....
> 
> I hope everyone else has been doing ok! There really are far to many posts for me to read now..... (hundreds....) *

emily nice to see you back. Glad everything went good with the move to the new house. not much has been going on so its ok if you can't catch up. so how have you been aside from the move?


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Hope you all had a good weekend! 
I had a really busy one with hair appoinments and bridal fayres followed by dinner with the in-laws last night. 

I went for my cd21 bloods today again. I am so hoping its the right day! Follow up appointment with my doc next week Friday (by then I should be about cd3 or 4). OH is going for his SA either tomorrow or Wednesday morning. So should get his results back before I see my doc. We have given this month another go so if af doesnt show by Wednesday next week I will do an HPT, but not before then. 

So good to see you Emily! Glad the move went well and you have settled into your new house! Now time to start filling it with the pitter patter of little feet! Hows OH's kids doing? Do you still see much of them? 

Andrea - I have found that keeping myself busy has kept my mind off the 2WW!! I am only really aware that I am now 8dpo as I had to go for bloods today. Otherwise I have been totally unaware of cd and dpo numbers. hehe 

FXed for all in the 2WW!! 
:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## breakingdawn

Good luck to you sk! I just realized today I would be in my second trimester by now. So, I guess I am having a bit of a moment of sadness and reflection today. I hope I can have a healthy pregnancy again one day.


----------



## emilyanne

*Well Ive been quiet stressed overall really, but Im hoping things get sorted soon, the spotting between AF's has been getting worse, I can spot for a week in the middle of me cycle.... Think Im gonna have to drag my bum to the doctors to get checked out..... but hoping to wait a couple of weeks to get the stress of new bills off my sholders first.... 
We have been to court and we are seeing DB's kids again, although the judge has decided to cut our hours back at least until we return to court on the 7th of november as he's trying to work out who is telling the truth and was trying to be fair..... (DB hasn't taken it well that he has less time with his little ones, Im not happy about it but I can see it from the judges point of view, but either way it has left me to hold DB together......) 
Im missing my puppy like crazy and finding it difficult with him gone, but at the same point Im happy knowing he is with a loving family that spoil him the way he should be.....
Just thought Id also say Im suffering badly with the pregnancy symptoms but Im almost certain its nothing, it never is lol

Wow, just reread this and god I sound depressed lol, Im ok honestly lol *


----------



## skweek35

Please help ladies. I am at my wits end with my mother who is trying to tell me what to do AGAIN!!! 

Ok so we have booked our venue - Oakwood House in Maidstone, Kent. 
The colour schemes range between each room and therefore I dont know what colour scheme to go use. 
I dont want to go for cadbury's purple as I've seen too many weddings with that scheme. 
I was hoping to go for something that was really striking and fits in with the venues colours. 
Really not keen on a dull colour (my mothers suggestion - antique tea party!!! errrr - NO!!) :nope:
Every colour I have suggeted to my mother she finds a reason why I cant have it. My latest suggestion was pale yellow - wont suit my sister - bridesmaid! GGGRRR :growlmad:
I am now getting really frusterated and need to finalise colour as I am meeting with the florist/decorater in 2 weeks time. 
Please help.


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> Please help ladies. I am at my wits end with my mother who is trying to tell me what to do AGAIN!!!
> 
> Ok so we have booked our venue - Oakwood House in Maidstone, Kent.
> The colour schemes range between each room and therefore I dont know what colour scheme to go use.
> I dont want to go for cadbury's purple as I've seen too many weddings with that scheme.
> I was hoping to go for something that was really striking and fits in with the venues colours.
> Really not keen on a dull colour (my mothers suggestion - antique tea party!!! errrr - NO!!) :nope:
> Every colour I have suggeted to my mother she finds a reason why I cant have it. My latest suggestion was pale yellow - wont suit my sister - bridesmaid! GGGRRR :growlmad:
> I am now getting really frusterated and need to finalise colour as I am meeting with the florist/decorater in 2 weeks time.
> Please help.

whats your favorite colour? Its your wedding remember that Carla if you like a colour and she doesn't well then so be it. she already got married now its your turn. I sound mean but its true my parents are the same and I chickened out and gave up on getting married altoghter. I know its hard but hang in there in the end it will all look amazing you will see


----------



## butterworth

as for me ff says that I ov today not sure if its true but i dtd twice yesturday just to make sure and most likley bd till af arrives. I think its around the 9th of nov. and if she does arrive hopefully its a real af and not a one day thing or better no af at all and a bfp instead. fx ladies and baby dust to all of us


----------



## skweek35

Thanks so much Sandy!! 
I really dont want my colour scheme to clash with their decor. Let me see if I can upload the pics I have of the venue 
This should be the Garden Room - for the ceremony if the weather is not playing game. 
https://www.oakwoodhousehotel.co.uk/_img/pics/gallery/l_jpg_1300387966.jpg 

The Victorian Verandah - if the weather is good 
https://www.oakwoodhousehotel.co.uk/_img/pics/gallery/jpg_1300388166.jpg

The John Wigan Room - for the Wedding Breakfast and Evening Reception
https://www.oakwoodhousehotel.co.uk/_img/pics/gallery/l_jpg_1299712773.jpg

So with that decor - what colour scheme should I go for? Gold?


----------



## skweek35

Other than that - I am keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP this cycle. 
According to FF I OVed last Sunday so am now 9DPO. Had my cd21 bloods done yesterday - will get those results back next week friday. 
I have noticed that my CM is VERY creamy!! I am not usually this creamy (sorry for TMI) 
I have also been really windy! I am going to hold out till at least next Wednesday before testing. AF is due on Sunday or Monday - no pre-af signs as yet. 
We are going way to Bournemouth for 3 days. Will be back on Friday night.


----------



## hakunamatata

skweek35 said:


> Thanks so much Sandy!!
> I really dont want my colour scheme to clash with their decor. Let me see if I can upload the pics I have of the venue
> This should be the Garden Room - for the ceremony if the weather is not playing game.
> https://www.oakwoodhousehotel.co.uk/_img/pics/gallery/l_jpg_1300387966.jpg
> 
> The Victorian Verandah - if the weather is good
> https://www.oakwoodhousehotel.co.uk/_img/pics/gallery/jpg_1300388166.jpg
> 
> The John Wigan Room - for the Wedding Breakfast and Evening Reception
> https://www.oakwoodhousehotel.co.uk/_img/pics/gallery/l_jpg_1299712773.jpg
> 
> So with that decor - what colour scheme should I go for? Gold?

Wow what a lovely venue!!

And go with whatever color you like. It's your wedding and no one else's!!


----------



## skweek35

I just dont want the colours to clash. 
What colours do you think will go really nicely with their colour scheme?


----------



## hakunamatata

What's there now? Is that burgundy and gold?


----------



## skweek35

hakunamatata said:


> What's there now? Is that burgundy and gold?

Yup is it. 
Will more gold be too much for that reception room?


----------



## hakunamatata

Hmmm not sure, Googling a few things right now

Color Wheel on Amazon but it appears to be sold out

Here's One in Stock

This link recommends adding grays and blues

Or maybe stick with the burgundy and gold theme. This table I think looks really nice.

https://www.wedding-now.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/1307108904-32.jpg


----------



## skweek35

fab thanks hun! 
Lots to think about there


----------



## skweek35

I think I might be onto something here - teal!! 
Do we think that is going to clash with the venues decor?


https://resources.shopstyle.co.uk/sim/13/67/13671c83a307a616f7b78aaa76b3f31f/monique-lhuillier-nordstrom-dresses-ml--bridesmaids-one-shoulder-gown-nordstrom-exclusive.jpg


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> Thanks so much Sandy!!
> I really dont want my colour scheme to clash with their decor. Let me see if I can upload the pics I have of the venue
> This should be the Garden Room - for the ceremony if the weather is not playing game.
> https://www.oakwoodhousehotel.co.uk/_img/pics/gallery/l_jpg_1300387966.jpg
> 
> The Victorian Verandah - if the weather is good
> https://www.oakwoodhousehotel.co.uk/_img/pics/gallery/jpg_1300388166.jpg
> 
> The John Wigan Room - for the Wedding Breakfast and Evening Reception
> https://www.oakwoodhousehotel.co.uk/_img/pics/gallery/l_jpg_1299712773.jpg
> 
> So with that decor - what colour scheme should I go for? Gold?

the rooms look so nice already you wouldn't need much to make it better, gold would be a nice colour very classic. I like it very nice location


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> I think I might be onto something here - teal!!
> Do we think that is going to clash with the venues decor?
> 
> 
> https://resources.shopstyle.co.uk/sim/13/67/13671c83a307a616f7b78aaa76b3f31f/monique-lhuillier-nordstrom-dresses-ml--bridesmaids-one-shoulder-gown-nordstrom-exclusive.jpg

no I don't think so, its pretty neutral room decor already anything would look good I think. even with the gold idea too.


----------



## butterworth

hakunamatata said:


> Hmmm not sure, Googling a few things right now
> 
> Color Wheel on Amazon but it appears to be sold out
> 
> Here's One in Stock
> 
> This link recommends adding grays and blues
> 
> Or maybe stick with the burgundy and gold theme. This table I think looks really nice.
> 
> https://www.wedding-now.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/1307108904-32.jpg

I like this idea and the bird house is a nice touch


----------



## butterworth

teal and gold idea looks alittle orange but you get the idea


----------



## purplelilly

even if you keep it as just an accent piece to fit it in (i do like butterworths pic though!!!)

this site lets you play with color combinations too!
https://www.rentals-unlimited.net/table/virtual-tabletop.asp
 



Attached Files:







7a2a1715d71a9725b462c69f227f0be9.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## breakingdawn

Looks like someone is going to have an amazing wedding!!! :)

I need to vent for a minute. I HATE MY BODY! I am NOT a fan of symptom spotting, ever.. especially early on and ESPECIALLY when I am certain there is no way I will get pregnant so quick after my surgery but dang my stupid body. For the past 2 nights I have had vivid, SUPER vivid dreams.. last night was really scary, almost terrifying. Nothing to do with TTC just more of a horror story dream. I am going to chalk that one up as the spooky Halloween season finally catching up to me. Also since yesterday I have had (sorry TMI coming) HORRIBLE gas... to the point of it being embarrassing! I have no idea what is going on there and I am starving all the time. I know 4 DPO is WAY too early for signs even if some miracle did happen this month. So why is my body being so mean? When I got pregnant back in August I remember 2 things: gas and feeling like I am starving 5 minutes after I eat! Although I am sure I was further DPO that time. I feel like my body is trying to be mean and harass me even though I was so laid back a couple of days ago about my dreaded 2ww. I mean I have no plans to even test unless AF is late or at least the day she is due. Sigh. So much for symptom spotting! Stupid stupid stupid!


----------



## skweek35

Thanks ladies and yes Andrea - this is going to be some wedding!! 

I so know what you mean about constantly being hungry and the embarrassing gas!!! I am so glad I'm at home this week!! 

If I ever get to meet Mother Nature - I will give her 2 very blue eyes and kick her shins in for her!! I hate the 2ww for the same reason - stupid possible preggers signs that results in, oh wait for it - BFN!!! 
GGRRR 
Hang in the Andrea - we will get our BFP soon!!!


----------



## pip squeek

Hi girls

I am still arround still in hospital with the sickness as I can't eat or drink :( that's why iv not been on much. I'm 11 weeks now so hoping it will pass soon. 

How are you all? Hope iv not missed too much will try catch up a little now


----------



## butterworth

pip squeek said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I am still arround still in hospital with the sickness as I can't eat or drink :( that's why iv not been on much. I'm 11 weeks now so hoping it will pass soon.
> 
> How are you all? Hope iv not missed too much will try catch up a little now

hope you feel better soon


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> Looks like someone is going to have an amazing wedding!!! :)
> 
> I need to vent for a minute. I HATE MY BODY! I am NOT a fan of symptom spotting, ever.. especially early on and ESPECIALLY when I am certain there is no way I will get pregnant so quick after my surgery but dang my stupid body. For the past 2 nights I have had vivid, SUPER vivid dreams.. last night was really scary, almost terrifying. Nothing to do with TTC just more of a horror story dream. I am going to chalk that one up as the spooky Halloween season finally catching up to me. Also since yesterday I have had (sorry TMI coming) HORRIBLE gas... to the point of it being embarrassing! I have no idea what is going on there and I am starving all the time. I know 4 DPO is WAY too early for signs even if some miracle did happen this month. So why is my body being so mean? When I got pregnant back in August I remember 2 things: gas and feeling like I am starving 5 minutes after I eat! Although I am sure I was further DPO that time. I feel like my body is trying to be mean and
> harass me even though I was so laid back a couple of days ago about my dreaded 2ww. I mean I have no plans to even test unless AF is late or at least the day she is due. Sigh. So much for symptom spotting! Stupid stupid stupid!

vent all you want, don't feel stupid we all symptom spot even if we say we wont


----------



## skweek35

Sammi - :growlmad: at the morning/all day sickness!!! That must be nasty!! 
But good to hear from you. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## FitzBaby

Oh, those picts for your wedding look AMAZING!!!!! What about white flowers so they match anything? So excited for you!!!

On to a new cycle here. AF got me today. Started spotting on cd25. Awesome. Doc is suggesting 2 more rounds of Clomid and then testing should it not happen.

Just tired here and getting pretty down.

Baby dust to all and hoping to see a BFP here soon!


----------



## breakingdawn

So, 3/4 DPO gas + vivid dreams... 5 DPO and cramps. I dislike my body at the moment. I hope AF is not on the way early. Lame!


----------



## skweek35

Hey Ladies, thanks for all your advice yesterday. I think I have settled on teal and ivory for the wedding. So yes Greer - flowers will be white or off-white. 
I am getting really excited all over again!! 

Andrea - talking about vivid dreams - Oh my gosh the dream I had last night was really weird!! Complete with Nelson Mandela!!! haha Really weird dreams here!! 

I am away now till Friday so no way I can test until at least Saturday morning - by which time I will be 13DPO. I am hoping I can hold out testing till Wednesday next week if af hasnt shown up by then. 
Hope everyone has had a really good day.


----------



## breakingdawn

If AF hasn't shown for me by Wednesday maybe I will waste a test. Who knows!


----------



## skweek35

No testing before then Andrea. I will have to test either with FMU or later in the day! might only get on late on Wednesday to post results. 

Testing on Wednesday then!


----------



## breakingdawn

Oh I won't, trust me. I should definitely have PMS signs or spotting before then anyway.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies
How are you all doing?


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies 
hoping I'm not out this month haven't dtd alot these last few days I've been so tired when I come home from work. ff had me dated to ov oct 25 and we did bd on the weekend and I can't remember but I'm sure I bd on Monday too an that was it. so that means that I am now on my tww. fx ladies for our bfp sending baby dust to all


----------



## FitzBaby

Good morning ladies. Home from work today (DD is sick) so I'll be popping on here every once in awhile today!


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well today. Anyone close to testing? 6 DPO here and light cramps along with annoying CM (ew sorry TMI I know). My face has not broken out yet and it usually breaks out one week before AF is due. When I got pregnant in August my face was super clear, I knew something was up. If it's not broken out by the weekend my body is officially playing a cruel trick on me! Still super gassy too (fun for the DH)! lol I'm in my 1ww now... if no major AF signs/spotting I'll test Wednesday of next week, the day she is due. Getting a little nervous... kinda just waiting for my face to break out! The cramping could go either way. I guess I am close to what would be implantation time. A super miracle would be nice but I am not getting my hopes up! In fact I think a BFP this soon might terrify me at this point!


----------



## butterworth

fx for you andrea, you never know things may happen faster than you think. I'm the same as you I'll always breakout the week before af is due and seems like I started breaking out last week which is early for me. bbs have already started getting bigger which always happens but not sore like they normally get before af. baby dust ladies I really want to see that bfp soon this is cycle 14 I don't want to wait any longer for this but I'm still thinking + I haven't lost hope yet.


----------



## breakingdawn

If my face hasn't broken out by Sunday I will definitely be anxious! I usually have BAD PMS/moodiness by now and instead I feel pretty happy. So weird. We'll see!


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> If my face hasn't broken out by Sunday I will definitely be anxious! I usually have BAD PMS/moodiness by now and instead I feel pretty happy. So weird. We'll see!

I hope this all turns out to be a good sign. I'm only 2dpo so still way to early to tell but I'm staying as + as I can.


----------



## breakingdawn

If not, it'll be ok. I am really expecting it to take us at least 6 months now with one tube. Anything sooner will just be a very welcome surprise!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Andrea - FXed hun!!! This could be your miracle month!! 

AFM - Well had yet another really vivid dream last night - about going with OH to Leeds for a snooker competition. I had to wait outside the room while he played and got chatting to two ladies. One lady asked who I was and I explained I was engaged to him. Her responce - oh, that would explain why I havent heard from him in months. 
How random is that!! OH asked what the woman looked like. haha I cant remember those sort of details!! haha 

Had a good day out with OH. 
I thought OH was the organised one - apparently not - he is the one who forgot to pack his pants in and we are away!!! so we had to go shopping today. haha 
SO landed up shopping followed by swimming back at the hotel. Watched Tin-Tin 3D then dinner. Now back at hotel and about to settle in for the night. 
Off to Monkey World tomorrow, then heading home. 
Hope you have all had a really good day.


----------



## breakingdawn

sk, hope you had a nice day! I am so glad we have tons of Halloween activities planned this weekend to keep my mind busy! Still no signs of pms/acne, etc. Sheesh.. how annoying. Watch it all hit me over our fun weekend though! That is usually how it goes!!


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies
hoping to leave work early today I had inventory at work last nght and that was a 10 hour day so a little tired today. Its me and df 9 year anniversay today so we want to have a nice night out, dinner for sure and maybe a movie


----------



## breakingdawn

Happy anniversary! :) 

7 DPO here and AF like cramps and back pain. Still no acne or usual moodiness but maybe it's coming.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Sandy - congrats on your 9 year anniversary!! Hope you had a great time together!! 

Andrea - Ditto to a busy weekend - I have a mountain of school work to get through this weekend! SO hopefully that will keep my mind off testing although I am tempted to test tomorrow morning. hehe 

ASM - My bbies are more sore today than before. Even just accidentally brusshing them with my arm is really sore!! 
We just got back from a few days away down south in Bournemouth. Landed up driving through a really posh area and stopped to look at brand new yachts in Poole! (started a mental note for my Christmas list - hehe!! The went to Monkey World! I loved it!!! 
Arrived home to a mountain of post - we only been away for 3 days. 
In that post was a sample of the basic card that will make up our wedding invitation. They said it is ivory in colour but it looks more cream that ivory to me - so thinking of ordering the white one too - then make up 2 copies of the invite and decide which one we like best.


----------



## breakingdawn

11-12 DPO is the hardest time for me to resist testing!!! On Halloween I will be 10 DPO and the urge to test will be strong but I won't!


----------



## skweek35

I will try to resist the urge!!


----------



## breakingdawn

You could always test tomorrow morning! :X I am such an enabler!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you guys doing? I have been so busy and this weekend is cleaning weekend since i have a break from homework and start a new sequence this Monday. I passed this last sequence with 3 A and 1 B. I have not been able to Bd this month really or next month because my husband is away training. Im just happy I have an appt Nov 16th to see if I have infertility issues


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies
last night was nice had a great dinner then instead of going to see a movie we decided to go a buy some movies and watched them at home snuggled up on the couch. during our dinner we talked about babies and the fact that we have been trying with no luck so far. I was pretty surprised DF doesn't really talk about ttc but he did last night glad to see he is on the same page as me. it was kinda funny we were talking about who was going to be the rule maker and who was going to be the relaxed parent guess who the rule maker is....me, no surprise there.


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies 

Sandy - so glad to hear you had a good celebration last night! 

Lacey - well done hun!! great results there!! 

I've been really busy with school work today and can see me busy all day tomorrow again!!! gggrr


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Sandy,
I am glad you had a great night. I'm waiting for my husband to return. I'm hoping he will be home for thanksgiving so I can make a nice dinner for him.
I am glad I have the weekend to relax even though I will be cleaning. I am a little frustrated with the dental insurance. my husband has enrolled me twice and they have rejected it. I'm thinking my ex husband hasn't enrolled me


----------



## Pnutsprincess

hasnt taken me off**


----------



## butterworth

lacey is your husband gone all month or does he come home on the weekend?


----------



## breakingdawn

sk, have you tested at all? FX for you! 8 DPO here, crampy, back pain, still no real PMS yet though. AF due in 4 days! Ugh, not looking forward to her but I am about 95% sure she is coming.


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> sk, have you tested at all? FX for you! 8 DPO here, crampy, back pain, still no real PMS yet though. AF due in 4 days! Ugh, not looking forward to her but I am about 95% sure she is coming.

are you going to wait till then to test? I'm 4dpo today and all the other months I've had very sore bb starting right after I ov but this month they are just big not sore just big and very bloated. silly me I'm just reading a site on the tww ladies have posted what symptoms they got in leading to a bfp. bad idea if your trying not to symptom spot but who am I kinding I symptom spot every month even when I tell myself I wont.


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm gonna try to hold out until Wednesday. If AF is coming I will spot by then anyway.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

butterworth said:


> lacey is your husband gone all month or does he come home on the weekend?

all month...he might be home for thanksgiving, but we dont know


----------



## skweek35

breakingdawn said:


> sk, have you tested at all? FX for you! 8 DPO here, crampy, back pain, still no real PMS yet though. AF due in 4 days! Ugh, not looking forward to her but I am about 95% sure she is coming.

Hi Andrea, 
Nope decided not to test this morning as I had a pinkish discharge. Really not sure what to expect tomorrow. Might collect a pee sample and then decide if I will test or not. 

FXed for you too


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi ladies!

Ya know...I swear somethin is wrong with me or DH. We aren't TTC but def not preventing. I am still getting AF every 26-27 days and heavy as ever. Just irritated. I feel like it's never going to happen. I'm too young for this


----------



## skweek35

Hi Tiff, dont get despondent! you are still really young!!! there is lots of time if your body needs a bit of assistance 
Great to see you back here again - we have missed you


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Tiff you might just need a little help this time around. Are you stressed at all? Is your DH stressed at all? Im going to an appointment to find out if I have fertility issues. I hope you figure out whats wrong. Not to mention this cycle was weird it started at 29days of my last cycle and my period lasted 4 days and Im cd 14 and I have period cramps again


----------



## FragileDoll

Hey there girls, how is it going?


----------



## FragileDoll

BreakingDawn - I see you're new, updated your name in the member list. Hope you having a time.


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> BreakingDawn - I see you're new, updated your name in the member list. Hope you having a time.

She's not new!! It's Andrea!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Yep, it's me... I wanted to start new, with a new account... and also a new journal to document my story. Missed you girls. Tiff, I know you will get a BFP soon. <3


----------



## Pnutsprincess

how is everyone tonight?


----------



## breakingdawn

Cold! All of a sudden it's in the low 30's tonight! brrrr...


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 
ok so I caved in and tested this morning - BFN!! sojust waiting for af to start sometime today or tomorrow. No further signs of af at the mo. If no af by Wednesday then I will test again. 

Hey Ana, good to see you back in here again.


----------



## breakingdawn

Boo, sorry for the BFN sk! :(

9 DPO here and not much doing... had a dream last night I got a positive pregnancy test (I hate those), and I checked my temp this morning for fun because I know what they usually are, it was 98.48. Usually it's in the 97's... ugh. Just ready for AF so we can move on.


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> Boo, sorry for the BFN sk! :(
> 
> 9 DPO here and not much doing... had a dream last night I got a positive pregnancy test (I hate those), and I checked my temp this morning for fun because I know what they usually are, it was 98.48. Usually it's in the 97's... ugh. Just ready for AF so we can move on.

I hope for no af for the both of ya ladies and a bfp instead. well if af shows for me (which I hope it doesn't) it better be a normal af not a 1 day thing like last month.


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Ya know...I swear somethin is wrong with me or DH. We aren't TTC but def not preventing. I am still getting AF every 26-27 days and heavy as ever. Just irritated. I feel like it's never going to happen. I'm too young for this

tiff miss ya, I hear you sister i feel like I'm too young for this also well that is at least what my dr is saying but what the hell does he know. just keep trying he say it will happen, if I hear that come out of his mouth one more time I will have a freak out in his office. my dr is kind of an ass and its hard to get a new dr cuz not to many of them in my small city to begin with. I swear after working in pharmacy for the last 4 years my city gets all the reject dr's.


----------



## Jemma0717

I haven't seen a dr yet as I don't have insurance but I have a feeling they are going to say the same crap to me because I have already been pregnant. I just find it quite odd that I have been with Joe for 7 YEARS...never really used protection and I have been pregnant a total of 2 times (1 a mc)...odd eh?


----------



## breakingdawn

I am freaking out. Is anyone else seeing this shadow?????? I am only 8/9 DPO!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo1-2.jpg


----------



## Jemma0717

Uhh...hun...I see it. I really see it.

ANd it's ...not a shadow


----------



## breakingdawn

Here is another picture...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/breaking2.jpg


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh my!! OK, I think you need to go buy a digi.


----------



## breakingdawn

I am only 8 or 9 DPO this is insane. Remember I did not even get a BFP until 16 or 17 DPO when it was ectopic. I am praying to God this means my levels are high this time and NOT ectopic. I am so scared right now girls.


----------



## Jemma0717

Don't be scared. Stay optimistic and try and remain calm. Easier said than done right? What are you going to do..I mean what's your next step? Digi then dr appt right away?


----------



## breakingdawn

I am suppose to call my doctor "the second I think I am pregnant" so he says. I'll test tomorrow morning, and probably end up doing blood work. I wanted to wait until at least the day AF was due so my hcg has a time to build up though. I am not sure I can take another disappointing blood test result so soon. I am on the verge of a panic attack I think.


----------



## Jemma0717

Ok, take a test in the AM and if it's a BFP, CALL YOUR DOCTOR! Don't wait....with a blood test, you don't need to wait. They can tell like right away. I think I would be feeling the same way as you right now. Fx for you, you deserve it!


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you so much Tiff! I am so nervous I won't get any sleep!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Have you told your DH yet?


----------



## breakingdawn

Yes, he is not getting excited yet though after everything we went through. :( He is AWFUL at seeing lines on tests, I think he is blind. I wish I had a FRER here!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Well I can clearly see that one. There is def something there! Oh man, I sure hope this is it!


----------



## breakingdawn

I hope so too! I am terrified of a miscarriage though since I had surgery and this is so soon after. But since I was seeing THESE type of tests when I was PAST due for my period last time I am hoping if it gets darker so early on it is a good sign it's at least not in my other tube!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Exactly, seeing a BFP this early is normally a good sign!! :)


----------



## breakingdawn

I guess I will check again tomorrow morning!!!! I hope I can get some sleep tonight, ahh!


----------



## Jemma0717

Hopefully, but doubtful (and I say that in a nice way haha)


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> Here is another picture...
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/breaking2.jpg

I see 2 lines omg this is wonderful. did you do another test this am?


----------



## breakingdawn

Not much change, getting nervous. But I am only 10 DPO.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/compare.jpg


----------



## butterworth

still has 2 lines, looks like an early + it look darker then 9dpo test which is good. time to call your dr


----------



## breakingdawn

I am going to get a different test I guess and try tomorrow morning with that, if it's there or darker I will call tomorrow. My period isn't even due until Wednesday so I don't want to jump the gun, it could always end in a chemical.


----------



## butterworth

well try to keep +, sending baby dust your way
I'm off to work and I don't feel good today caughing lots and sneezing like there's no tomorrow yay fun.


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## skweek35

breakingdawn said:


> I am freaking out. Is anyone else seeing this shadow?????? I am only 8/9 DPO!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo1-2.jpg

:happydance:I AM SOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU BABE!!!! :happydance: 
If you have any doubt I will come over there and beat the BFP into your face!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## skweek35

Jemma0717 said:


> Oh my!! OK, I think you need to go buy a digi.

I so agree with Tiff!!! Buy a digi!!


----------



## breakingdawn

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo-1.jpg


----------



## skweek35

Andrea - I think there is definately progress between 9DPO and 10DPO tests!! 10DPO is defo darker!!! I am sooo happy for you!! 
Get that digi and show us tomorrow - I think it will say 1 -2 weeks!! hehe I am about ready to cry with joy here for you!! :happydance: 

AFM - survived first day back in my class. 
Still no sign of af here - she was due yesterday or today!! (Well besides the pinkish discharge I've had since Saturday night) So looks like I will be testing again on Wednesday morning - still havent told DF as yet. Might tell him tonight! 
Am seeing doc on Friday after school to get CD21 bloods results - so either af needs to start by tomorrow at the latest or a BFP (I prefer the later!) hehe 
Happy Halloween all!!


----------



## skweek35

breakingdawn said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo-1.jpg

And now try tell us you're not pregnant again?? :happydance:


----------



## breakingdawn

I think I am having a mild panic attack!


----------



## skweek35

where is that digi test?? 
I want to see a 1 - 2 weeks hehe 
dont have a panic attack!! I'm soo excited for you Andrea!!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Sadly our digi's don't say the weekly :( it's only in the UK.... it just says pregnant or not pregnant and I am terrified of those after what happened last time!!!!! I don't know if I can handle seeing "not pregnant" I swear they are not sensitive as these are!


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo-1.jpg

is this a new test cuz it looks darker and I'd say for sure you are pg. I feel safe in saying congrats


----------



## breakingdawn

This I just took this afternoon... :)


----------



## skweek35

I wish mine would show up that dark!! I just keep getting 1 liners!!! 
I WANT 2 LINES!!!


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> This I just took this afternoon... :)

so exciting, I'm so happy for you.
I've got 9 more days before I find out if I'm pg or not. I don't want to read too much into my symptoms but the fact that my bbs aren't hurting is not normal for me usually they hurt so bad wearing a bra hurts but not this time and my skin is looking nice. which I would not have noticed if you hadn't said that the other day so thanks it gives me some hope.
well off to work lunch time is over


----------



## breakingdawn

I hope you ladies join me soon (if mine sticks and is in the right place this time)! How stressful, sheesh!


----------



## breakingdawn

Alright, looks like I have to do blood work Wednesday at 10:15am. YIKES!


----------



## purplelilly

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY Andrea!!! Sticky bean right in the middle!:thumbup::thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust: to all the ladies in here! the next round of bfp's is coming i can feel it! so exciting!!!!!


----------



## Zaney

omg im reading last few pages ill brb....and congrats if thats what i think it is :) yipppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee x


----------



## Jemma0717

ANDREA!! OMG it's soo much darker...!!!!!! You got a BFP, You got a BFP <---singing!

HAPPY HALLOWEEN TOO!!!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

I got a frickin Halloween BFP holy crap. Please let this stick!


----------



## Zaney

breakingdawn said:


> I got a frickin Halloween BFP holy crap. Please let this stick!

no more stressing hun, it dont help, but u got a bfp this early and its dark be happy and enjoy it not scared and worried its not good for u or the bean to be so i think its an all go.........congrats sweety :) xx


----------



## Jemma0717

I know! Halloween is like YOUR holiday! ;) That's awesome!


----------



## breakingdawn

Halloween is me and DH's favorite holiday next to Christmas so I really hope it sticks!!! Baby would be due in July!


----------



## Jemma0717

I was due July 10th and had Landon July 17th :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Says my due date is July 11th but I would be scheduled for a c-section earlier more than likely. My chances for a VBAC are out since I've now had TWO abdominal incisions thanks to the ectopic. :(


----------



## breakingdawn

I am so neurotic, I did another test tonight but of course it looks pretty much the same as earlier, LOL...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/9or10DPOnight.jpg


----------



## breakingdawn

I did a FRER tonight, the line is so light it's scary. :( I am trying to remind myself I am only 10 DPO though. Sigh.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/FRER10DPO.jpg


----------



## Jemma0717

No, def not "too" light...trust me, I have seen BFP's where it was WAY lighter where I had to like squint to see it. I saw that line RIGHT away


----------



## breakingdawn

I think I need to stop testing for a full day just to cut down on the anxiety, I mean I am getting my bloods down Wednesday anyway, lol. I worry a lot... but after what I went through in August faint tests scare me. :(


----------



## Jemma0717

I don't blame you for being scared at all after what happened. But remember last time you didn't get a BFP till like...idk 16 days post?


----------



## breakingdawn

Yeah last time my super faint BFP was actually the day AF was due... around 15/16 DPO my lines looked like they do now. I got NOTHING on a FRER before 15 DPO. Here is the test after it dried, and it still looks like this...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/FRER10DPOdried.jpg


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> Yeah last time my super faint BFP was actually the day AF was due... around 15/16 DPO my lines looked like they do now. I got NOTHING on a FRER before 15 DPO. Here is the test after it dried, and it still looks like this...
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/FRER10DPOdried.jpg

I see 2 lines
I'm so excited I have a feeling I'm going to see more bfp


----------



## purplelilly

CONGRATS ANDREA! That is a definite bfp on a frer! good luck tomarrow with your bloods maybe those will help ease your nerves untill your first u/s!


----------



## breakingdawn

Yeah my nerves need to be eased BAD, my FRER still isn't changing.... CRY. The one on top was done last night at 10pm, the one on bottom was done this morning at 8:45am so.. not really 12 hours had passed. Trying not to panic.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo-2.jpg


----------



## breakingdawn

IC from today

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/IC10DPO.jpg


----------



## skweek35

I think there is no doubting you got a bfp there!! 

AFM - looks like I'm about to start af. Brown discharge and cramping started this evening. So roll on Friday for the doctors appoinment! See what the test results hold and see what will be done from here.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Congrats Andrea. I cant wait until my appointment on the 16th. 15 days to go lol. My hubby is still away so we have not bd at all. not since before he left. How is everyone?


----------



## FitzBaby

Andrea ... WOW!!!! MANY MANY CONGRATS and here's hoping for a happy and healthy 9 months to you!!!!

AFM, on cd 7, 3 more Clomid pills to go and we start BDing on Friday. Thinking if we don't get that BFP this month we are just gonna take it easy and NTNP. It's a lot of stress and kind of not being too muhc fun anymore, if that makes sense??


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies
good luck andrea at the dr's today
I started cramping yesturday and omg kinda painfull hoping af isn't going to show early but i still have 7 days before she is to show her ugly face and i don't normally cramp this early so hopefully this isn't a sign of a bad period. last month I only had af for one day


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks ladies, my IC tests aren't getting darker yet so I am pretty worried.... scared of low numbers this morning. Sigh.

PS: I got cramps a week before AF was due both times I got my positive.


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, here is my FRER from today :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/FRER12DPO1.jpg


----------



## purplelilly

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
There is no denying it with that dark line, it's 2x darker than yesterdays!!!!
did you get your blood drawn?


----------



## breakingdawn

I did, results tomorrow!


----------



## Jemma0717

Can't wait to find out andrea!!!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Hope you all had a good day. 
Andrea, I think we all know what your blood results will say!! YOU'RE PREGGERS!!! YAY YAY!! Every time I think of you I cant stop smiling! I am soo excited for you!! 

AFM - well I am definately out for this month as af showed her ugly head today!! This is by far the heaviest af since having my coil out. 
Not upset - seeing doc on Friday.


----------



## breakingdawn

Aww, you're so sweet! All of you girls are!! I hope you hop on the holiday baby train and I sure hope mine decides to stick with me this time, in the right spot too! I am still in disbelief it happened this quickly... it doesn't seem real.


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> Aww, you're so sweet! All of you girls are!! I hope you hop on the holiday baby train and I sure hope mine decides to stick with me this time, in the right spot too! I am still in disbelief it happened this quickly... it doesn't seem real.

it is real andrea I'm so happy for you. I hope to join you pretty soon. 
I don't want to but to much in my head but I am crazy bloated today and have been for the last couple of days now and that is not normal for me not this early anyway and never this much its like this heavy weight. I have got to stop symptom spotting but this time I'm seeing changes in my body. is this to early?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

breakingdawn said:


> Aww, you're so sweet! All of you girls are!! I hope you hop on the holiday baby train and I sure hope mine decides to stick with me this time, in the right spot too! I am still in disbelief it happened this quickly... it doesn't seem real.

Congrats Andrea! I am so happy for you!


----------



## breakingdawn

How many DPO are you do you know?


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you girls! :D


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> How many DPO are you do you know?

about 8 or 9dpo


----------



## breakingdawn

8 or 9 bloating is pretty common in early pregnancy. I got a super faint positive the night of 9 DPO!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I am proud to see my GPA is a 3.25 so far!


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> 8 or 9 bloating is pretty common in early pregnancy. I got a super faint positive the night of 9 DPO!

that right but I'm too scared to test this early

lacey thats awesome I'm proud of you too


----------



## breakingdawn

I don't blame you. I'd wait until at least 12-14 DPO, that way you don't drive yourself crazy, like me!


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> I don't blame you. I'd wait until at least 12-14 DPO, that way you don't drive yourself crazy, like me!

I'm going to try and hold off as long as I can most cycles I don't test but this month my mind is telling me to test tomorrow


----------



## breakingdawn

I wrote down all the symptoms I was having this month... by each DPO. I have it online somewhere in a journal.


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> I wrote down all the symptoms I was having this month... by each DPO. I have it online somewhere in a journal.

did you have many symptoms leading to this wonderful bfp?


----------



## breakingdawn

Copied and pasted from my online journal:

1 DPO - nothing substantial (headaches)

2 DPO - nothing substantial (headaches)

3 DPO - gassy, vivid dreams

4 DPO - gassy, vivid dreams

5 DPO - gassy, vivid dreams, light cramps, some back pain

6 DPO - gassy, vivid dreams, more light cramps with a little back pain, increased CM, face has not broken out yet, no usual PMS/moodiness yet.. in a relatively good mood!

7 DPO - less gassy, had a TTC dream last night (lol), increased cramps and lower back pain, still no acne break out or usual PMS/moodiness, CM

8 DPO - Not really gassy anymore except every now and then, dreams were not too memorable last night, cramps and back pain is still lingering (maybe a little more today) and BBs are a little sensitive/sore but nothing to write home about, still no major acne break out and exceptionally good mood which is SO not like me 4 days before AF is due! I did notice a teeny tiny little red dot on the TP this morning in the bathroom... now I am NOT reading in to this because for one, it could have been some weird mark on the TP to begin with, it was hard to tell and I only saw it with one wipe and second, I think it was far too little to be even considered implantation bleeding, I had IB with #1 and it was MUCH more noticeable so I am not reading in to that, just wanted to document!

9 DPO - back pain, cramps off and on, weird dream last night I got a positive pregnancy test and kept trying to get an early ultrasound with my doctor and then waiting for those results, temp is up at 98.48. Took a test this morning, thought I saw a shadow of a line. Took a test again tonight and the shadow is visible, even in a photo!!!!

10 DPO - back pain, not really cramping, FAINT BFP!

11 DPO - back pain, nauseous/dizzy every now and then, tired, BBs are starting to bother me a little, light but noticeable line on a FRER

12 DPO - MORE back pain (sheesh), light cramps every now and then.. was almost scared AF was coming on schedule this morning, not too nauseous (it's mostly anxiety), boobs are bothering me every now and then but not a lot... went to the doctor today, pregnancy confirmed, did blood work and will get results tomorrow


----------



## butterworth

well what you have on the list is kinda what i have but instead of gassy its bloaty


----------



## breakingdawn

It might be then!! Wishing you a ton of baby dust!! The two main things I knew were signs for me was the lack of acne and lack of PMS (moody).. these are two things that ALWAYS happen, unless I am pregnant! But I was trying not to read in to it too much so I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## butterworth

omg I'm starting to get excited maybe just maybe I'll finally see that bfp I've been waiting for


----------



## butterworth

I don't want to get my hopes up too but I can't explain this gut I have


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, I had that feeling too but I was trying to hide it because I thought there was no way in the world we could get pregnant the first try after me getting one of my tubes removed! Even my doctor was in shock today! So... keep positive!


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> Well, I had that feeling too but I was trying to hide it because I thought there was no way in the world we could get pregnant the first try after me getting one of my tubes removed! Even my doctor was in shock today! So... keep positive!

I am I might buy a $ store test tomorrow just for fun


----------



## breakingdawn

Don't be discouraged if you don't see anything! I am honestly shocked I saw anything at 9 DPO.... that is unheard of for me. 12 or 13 DPO maybe but not 9!


----------



## butterworth

well I'll see how I feel tomrrow my girlfriend and I are colouring our hair tomorrow and if I still feel bloated and crampy tomorrow then I'll buy a test its just a $ so I won't feel like I wasted money for nothing


----------



## breakingdawn

People keep saying their Wal-Mart stores carry this .89 cent test! And apparently it works AWESOME! I couldn't find it at ours but someone said you have to ask the pharmacy! It is worth checking out if you have a Wal-Mart!


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> People keep saying their Wal-Mart stores carry this .89 cent test! And apparently it works AWESOME! I couldn't find it at ours but someone said you have to ask the pharmacy! It is worth checking out if you have a Wal-Mart!

I will I'm going to be around walmart anyway so i'll see if they have it
wish me luck


----------



## breakingdawn

GL! Keep us posted! :)


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> GL! Keep us posted! :)

I will good or bad news
well I'm off to take a nice relaxing bath
goodnight Andrea


----------



## breakingdawn

Night! :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

breakingdawn said:


> Well, I had that feeling too but I was trying to hide it because I thought there was no way in the world we could get pregnant the first try after me getting one of my tubes removed! Even my doctor was in shock today! So... keep positive!

That just shows to never give up. I wish I could get a BFP but it wont happen for awhile because hubby is gone. Hopefully my next appointment my doctor will give me some answers. I am so Happy for you Andrea. Just relax and stay calm and make sure you don't over do it


----------



## butterworth

well ladies how is everyone doing today?
I'm still crampy today and a little bloated I might still buy a test just for fun I'm not expecting anything to show up but its worth a try.


----------



## breakingdawn

Had some random nurse call me who starts out with, "Well your numbers are a little low but it's nothing to worry about yet." Um yeah shut up and tell me the numbers. Anyway, it was 89. No idea if this is bad or not for 12 DPO and they don't know I am 12 DPO. I guess they just assume I am late for my period, which I am... today. Stupid woman has me all worried now! :(


----------



## breakingdawn

SO, I did some new tests to make me feel better. ;)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/13DPOdried.jpg


----------



## Zaney

no mistaking it there lol :) x


----------



## skweek35

I would so agree with you Zara!!!


----------



## skweek35

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you have all had a better week than I have had!! 
Back to work and the stresses are dumped right back on my head!!! 
I am just soo stressed with work at the mo I'm not surprised I didnt get my bfp this month. 
Roll on Friday afternoon!!! Just sitting here now with a large glass of red!!! seems to be doing the trick (of keeping my tears away) for now! And boy, does it taste good!!


----------



## Zaney

cheer up.....easier said than done but keep those positive thoughts x


----------



## Pnutsprincess

You are so pregnant Andrea! Just try to stay relaxed and calm. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Morning Ladies,
I am off to school to take my final. Hopefully it will be a short day. I am tired, had a little trouble sleeping. Im not going to lie I didn't study much because I was burned out from the test I had yesterday and I stand up wed night studying nonstop. Have a great day Ladies


----------



## purplelilly

good luck Lacey! You're almost thru it for now then the fun classes start! It's always harder when hubbys not around but i'm sure he feels the same and will be proud of your scores!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

overall average for this section was a 92% still a B average but 1 point from an A next week we start surgery and pharmacology. I just cant wait to deal with animals


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies, hope everyone is good. Nice grades! :D

Did my second blood work today, UGH! I won't get results until Monday, how crappy is that? Oh well.

Here is my IC from today, 14 DPO!!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo-3.jpg


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
so I have been keeping an eye on my credit score and I started with a 732 went up to a 736 and now it is an 753!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

breakingdawn said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone is good. Nice grades! :D
> 
> Did my second blood work today, UGH! I won't get results until Monday, how crappy is that? Oh well.
> 
> Here is my IC from today, 14 DPO!!!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo-3.jpg

looks like you are doing great!


----------



## butterworth

andrea that is a for sure + test 
AFM: well i did a test today at around 10dpo and it was a bfn I know its still to early but I felt like doing one anyway. sick with the flu today hopefully that doens't change my cycle, af is due in 5 days and not feeling any cramps anymore I still have another test but I won't use it till af is late


----------



## Pnutsprincess

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Jemma0717

Andrea, your numbers HAVE to be going up, they are getting darker and darker each day! Can't wait to find out your results on Monday! 

Also, I think I found out why it's not happening for me. In school, we are obviously trained on doing lab tests and I was a "dummy" the other day when we were learning about hemoglobin tests. Well, my anemia is still there and my level was 9.5...normal range for an adult woman is 12-16. Not saying this is the reason but it very well could be. I am also vitamin D deficient which could be another factor. I haven't been tested for anything else so who knows what else I am low on. I am going to start my prenatals again and that should help. I hate taking them because they make me sick but if I take them at night, it should help a little. We will see


----------



## breakingdawn

Definitely prenatals will help! I've been taking mine a while now. I take the women's one a day prenatals at night and they don't bother me at all.


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah that's what I have. I think I will start them again :)


----------



## breakingdawn

They are so hard for me to swallow though omg. I gag almost every night, it's great! :(


----------



## Jemma0717

I know, that's another reason why I can't stand taking them. Ugh..well ya gotta do what ya gotta do right?


----------



## breakingdawn

Yeah, I guess so! I am getting some pains on my left side tonight and it's throwing me into a mild panic thinking I have another ectopic. :( Sigh.


----------



## Jemma0717

Read this, maybe it will help?

https://elemensys.com/general-causes-of-pregnancy-pain-on-left-side


----------



## breakingdawn

I hope that is all it is because I cannot go through this again. :(


----------



## Jemma0717

I know, but honestly hun......I didn't want to say this last time because I didn't want to scare you but with those weird pregnancy tests and everything else, I felt like something wasn't right. I know I don't physically know you but seriously (and im not just saying this) I think everything is going to be okay this time. Of course we will feel aches and pains during pregnancy and I think because of what happened to you last time, when you feel a pain, you worry instantly and then it feels 10x worse. Keep your head up!


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks Tiff, and I also knew something wasn't right with my tests in august. I was scared from day 1 of a super faint test the day AF was due. Then my awful hcg numbers. Thanks for not saying anything then though and trying to be positive for me. That's the sign of a good friend. <3


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 
Andrea - I just know you will be fine this time round. 
Hope you have all had a good start to your weekend. 

AFM - I saw my doctor yesterday and she confirmed that I OVed last month - with progesterone levels at 36.4! much better than last month. Even though we havent had OH SA results back as yet, she still referred me to the Gynae. So will be calling them on Monday to book my appoinment.


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> Morning ladies,
> Andrea - I just know you will be fine this time round.
> Hope you have all had a good start to your weekend.
> 
> AFM - I saw my doctor yesterday and she confirmed that I OVed last month - with progesterone levels at 36.4! much better than last month. Even though we havent had OH SA results back as yet, she still referred me to the Gynae. So will be calling them on Monday to book my appoinment.

well that sounds like good news yay for ovulating.


----------



## butterworth

andrea I feel like everything is going to be fine this time your # have to be going up your test keep getting darker
AFM: still sick with the flu feel like crap today but a little better then yesturday. I feel like all I"m doing is sleeping i slept all day yesturday and my body hurts to much to stay in bed again today. feeling no signs of af no cramps no sore bb's my skin broke out a little but I had a fever so could be because of that. still hopeful for this cycle.


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> Andrea, your numbers HAVE to be going up, they are getting darker and darker each day! Can't wait to find out your results on Monday!
> 
> Also, I think I found out why it's not happening for me. In school, we are obviously trained on doing lab tests and I was a "dummy" the other day when we were learning about hemoglobin tests. Well, my anemia is still there and my level was 9.5...normal range for an adult woman is 12-16. Not saying this is the reason but it very well could be. I am also vitamin D deficient which could be another factor. I haven't been tested for anything else so who knows what else I am low on. I am going to start my prenatals again and that should help. I hate taking them because they make me sick but if I take them at night, it should help a little. We will see

not having enough vit d can be a problem interesting. I stopped taking my prenatals in aug I don't know why I did but when I was taking them I always took them at night because most multi vits make me feel sick so I figured the prenatals would do the same and I never felt nauseous taking them at night just wish they weren't so big


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good morning Ladies!
How are you all doing??


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies, hope you are having a nice weekend. I am starting my Saturday off with tons of chores, not fun, but at least that means Sunday I can RELAX!

So, I just did my last and FINAL First Response test. The test line showed up super quick, long before the control line even started to appear, and it showed up in less than 20 seconds probably! That makes me feel good! I have ONE Internet Cheapie left and I will take it tomorrow. Just to hold me over until I get my second hCG results Monday!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

breakingdawn said:


> Hi ladies, hope you are having a nice weekend. I am starting my Saturday off with tons of chores, not fun, but at least that means Sunday I can RELAX!
> 
> So, I just did my last and FINAL First Response test. The test line showed up super quick, long before the control line even started to appear, and it showed up in less than 20 seconds probably! That makes me feel good! I have ONE Internet Cheapie left and I will take it tomorrow. Just to hold me over until I get my second hCG results Monday!


Andrea,
I seriously don't think you need to worry. I am sure you will be fine. Like I said before just try to relax/


----------



## breakingdawn

I know, it's just hard knowing I have one tube left and if that tube ruptures I am out for life! :(


----------



## Pnutsprincess

breakingdawn said:


> I know, it's just hard knowing I have one tube left and if that tube ruptures I am out for life! :(

I bet that is pretty scary. I wish you the best of luck and I'll always be here


----------



## Zaney

thought id change my logo and at same time might bring me better luck lol, hope every1 else is ok? xx


----------



## Zaney

hope im allowed to use this 1 lol.....shouldnt be a problem i hope it just my lucky charm right now x


----------



## Pnutsprincess

How is everyone doing?


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi all! How is everyone?


----------



## FitzBaby

Andrea ... you are so totally pregnant. I am so excited for you!!! We are here whenever, hopefully to help you relax and bask in the glory of your BFP!!!!


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies


----------



## butterworth

still sick today darn this cold I wish it would just go away its been 3 days of this so far and I have to go to work tomorrow I hope i feel better by then. 
3 more days till testing date I was tempted to test today but I told myself to wait just incase. no cramps no bloating today but my bb's are sore they weren't a couple of days ago but they are again hoping this is a good sign. my stomach muscles hurt but thats from all the caughing I've had the last few days I'm pretty sure. fx ladies hoping for my bfp.


----------



## skweek35

Hello all. 

Andrea - I say ditto to Greer's post!! Bask in the glory of your BFP!!! 

I've not had a good start to the day - been really ill this morning - just cant seem to keep my food down! Just had a slice of toast with Bovril and already getting the tummy pains. I just hope I can keep it down this time. 
If not I will call in sick for tomorrow.


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Andrea - I say ditto to Greer's post!! Bask in the glory of your BFP!!!
> 
> I've not had a good start to the day - been really ill this morning - just cant seem to keep my food down! Just had a slice of toast with Bovril and already getting the tummy pains. I just hope I can keep it down this time.
> If not I will call in sick for tomorrow.

hope you feel better


----------



## Pnutsprincess

How is everyone doing??


----------



## skweek35

Hey Team Coochie!! 
Hope you are all feeling better than me today!! 
I had a touch of D&S yesterday! not a good start to the week really. Woke up today with a killer headache, had breakfast. Nausea and stomach cramps are back with avengance!! 
So really glad I took today off!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
How is everyone??


----------



## breakingdawn

Hey ladies just wanted to update.. I got my blood test results from Friday. They were 276 !!! They tripled since the day before on Wednesday! I got a third blood draw today and will get those results tomorrow!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

breakingdawn said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to update.. I got my blood test results from Friday. They were 276 !!! They tripled since the day before on Wednesday! I got a third blood draw today and will get those results tomorrow!

That's awesome!


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to update.. I got my blood test results from Friday. They were 276 !!! They tripled since the day before on Wednesday! I got a third blood draw today and will get those results tomorrow!

thats great news Andrea


----------



## breakingdawn

Alright here we go! Just got my new blood results today (from yesterday)!

12 DPO: 89
14 DPO: 276
17 DPO (yesterday): 1,041 

Ultrasound scheduled for next Tuesday at 2:45pm!!


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> Alright here we go! Just got my new blood results today (from yesterday)!
> 
> 12 DPO: 89
> 14 DPO: 276
> 17 DPO (yesterday): 1,041
> 
> Ultrasound scheduled for next Tuesday at 2:45pm!!

that is great news your # are looking great

AFM: well af is due tomorrow don't really feel like she is coming but not testing till I see if she arrives or not. but I have a question for the last couple of days I've been feeling this pinching/pulling I'm not sure how to describe it but its only on my right side kinda around my overy it doen't hurt but a little annoying and not all the time but last night while I ws trying to sleep I really noticed it so much so I had to switch sides that I sleep on just to get comfy again I wondering what this could be


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How is everyone? Im not feeling like myself today. I am beyond stressed. Baby mama drama, we were all getting along fine but she had to start with me and its been 3 days in a row. I wish it could all be done and over with. I have a lot of shit to go through for the next 17 yrs


----------



## butterworth

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> How is everyone? Im not feeling like myself today. I am beyond stressed. Baby mama drama, we were all getting along fine but she had to start with me and its been 3 days in a row. I wish it could all be done and over with. I have a lot of shit to go through for the next 17 yrs

sorry to hear that lacey
ex's are no fun I have one to deal with too so i know it can be hard


----------



## skweek35

Hello ladies, 

Where has everyone been?? Can't believe how quiet it's been in here! 

Andrea - Those results are great!!! Well done hun!! 
Lacey - Hang in there hun!! It will all turn out for the best 
Sandy - Did AF apprear? 

AFM - I'm feeling much better although rather stressed! Work has never been as stressful!! The kids are just such hard work and the pressure to perform has never been greater! 
I have one uber busy weekend ahead of me so this will be the only time I get to catch up for now. 
Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## breakingdawn

Just wanted to give a quick update.. I ended up with an early ultrasound today due to pains on my left side and my doctor didn't want me to go through the entire weekend worried. A sack was seen IN MY UTERUS! However, it was measuring very small. According to my LMP I'd be around 5 weeks BUT I ovulated about 3-4 days late this past cycle. She said my late ovulation would explain why it's measuring only in the 4 week 2 day range, but it still seemed very low to me. I am praying by the next scan my little bean grows much more. Keep me in your thoughts.


----------



## purplelilly

breakingdawn said:


> Just wanted to give a quick update.. I ended up with an early ultrasound today due to pains on my left side and my doctor didn't want me to go through the entire weekend worried. A sack was seen IN MY UTERUS! However, it was measuring very small. According to my LMP I'd be around 5 weeks BUT I ovulated about 3-4 days late this past cycle. She said my late ovulation would explain why it's measuring only in the 4 week 2 day range, but it still seemed very low to me. I am praying by the next scan my little bean grows much more. Keep me in your thoughts.

will pray for ya hon! Glad to hear it's in the right spot and you don't have to worry bout your other tube!

How is everyone else in here? Uber quiet lately, no 2WWers? dying to see some tests!


----------



## Zaney

breakingdawn said:


> Just wanted to give a quick update.. I ended up with an early ultrasound today due to pains on my left side and my doctor didn't want me to go through the entire weekend worried. A sack was seen IN MY UTERUS! However, it was measuring very small. According to my LMP I'd be around 5 weeks BUT I ovulated about 3-4 days late this past cycle. She said my late ovulation would explain why it's measuring only in the 4 week 2 day range, but it still seemed very low to me. I am praying by the next scan my little bean grows much more. Keep me in your thoughts.

remember also it takes a few days to implant also, and all 3 of mine were very small, and when i assumed i was 12 weeks they said i was 8 weeks, well couple of months down the line it caught up, it doesnt really mean to much hun, it will when u look into it 2 much and stressing urself out, you and baby will be fine just chill xx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh - this thread is really quiet again! where is everyone? 

I so miss those hectics nights we had together!! I think we might need to arrange one of them -haha!! 

Well a good start and yet another horrid end to the weekend!! Landed up at the doctors this morning for antibiotics as I have tonsilitus again!!! 
But seeing that I only get it about 1ce a year its not seen as often enough to have them removed. :growlmad: 
So 2 weeks running I get a Monday off. I half expect I will be off on Tuesday too. But will just have to wait and see how I feel tomorrow and then decide if I am going to school or not on Tuesday. 

Hope you are all doing well!!


----------



## Zaney

Hope you get well soon hun, im also ill......again......i think im gonna take some vitamins to boost my immune system up just not sure what 1s to take yet.

How is every1 and yes i agree we need 1 of them nights where many are on at same time lol

And me - i see gyn last thursday was given some tablets to slow the bleeding down during my periods and try to regulate them, and thank fully these 1s contain no hormones and are only taken during af so will not! affect ttc apparently. They did some swabs and all was ok there, and now waiting for results for hubbys sperm count, but they might do a second to confirm if low or something so i been busy really in that side of things lol xx


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Zara - so glad to hear doc's are helping you! 
I'm seeing gynae on 9 Dec so FXed they give me something too. Still awaiting OH's sperm test results. Hopefully get them this week 

Well I spent today at home and will be at home again tomorrow - although feeling a bit better already - right side is still really sore. 
Hopefully kick this in the butt tomorrow!!! 

Where is everyone else??


----------



## breakingdawn

Sick! LOL... awful cold.. sore throat. No fun. :( In happier news my next scan is Nov. 28th, I'll be around 7 weeks. :)


----------



## skweek35

Hey Andrea - sounds like we are all suffering!! I told the doc yesterday that I wanted antibiotics as I have tonsillitus! He took one look at my throat and confirmed it!! What do we need docs for again?? haha


----------



## Zaney

ooooooo how exciting a few of us online lol


----------



## Zaney

i also have cold lol.....loads going about, and omg ladies i ned help......!

i havent been symptom spotting at all for few months now cos everything seemed like the norm......i have a very weird feeling this month and im trying to not get a bit errrrrrrm OTT here......:haha:

but...........my boob pains i get every month are the same.....they feel different and normally i get the tender boobs so nothing new there but im getting a stretching feeling? like they r being pulled or streched......any ideas or am i just losing it haha :dohh:

its not just my boobs that is concerning me btw but thats the major difference this time


----------



## skweek35

Hi Zara! :hugs: to you!! 
FXed for you this month!! 
I see I am now cd13 and in my fertile phase. Did an OPK which was neg. 
So will keep up with the OPK's for the rest of this week and hopefully get a pos soon


----------



## Zaney

brilliant i hope you do :)and i dunno if im going mad or what lol i think i ov few days b4 what my ticker is saying and i have the urge to test lol but i know ill disapoint myself, i dunno if its cos im ill or what but in some ways i feel this is it but again....i dunno....i keep doubting myself.....im due in a week so will soon find out and i know its not movement from a fetus etc........but i am feeling moving either that or im hungry and i am feeling food go down lmao


----------



## Zaney

or full of wind hahahaha.........i am such a wally sometimes, been a good month in general so probs on a high :)


----------



## skweek35

HAHA to the wind!! FXed you get your BFP soon!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Sk keep using those OPKs!!! That's how I got my BFPs, every time! Zara, I had horrible gas before I got my BFP but then it went away a few days before AF was due! Your signs sound pretty promising! I got my very faint BFP the night of 9 DPO and very clear BFP on Halloween, 10 DPO!!! Goood luck to you ladies!!! Praying for your holiday BFPs!


----------



## skweek35

More than just FXed for us then!! EXed = everything crossed!!! 
Hell can we add that to the list? hehe


----------



## breakingdawn

Haha! Just don't cross your legs if it's O time!!!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## Zaney

i hope so im hoping this will be a great end to 2011 of us trying and having our 2012 bumps lol - 

can i tell u what i been feeling and then u can say if im losing it or not haha i have never felt excited b4 like this, i think its a bad thing if i get af but well gotta have some hopes :)


----------



## skweek35

breakingdawn said:


> Haha! Just don't cross your legs if it's O time!!!! LOL!!!!!

Oh hell - defo wont be crossing my legs this week!! :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Go for it Zara!! We will be honest with you


----------



## breakingdawn

Zara share away. I actually kept a log of all my symptoms by DPO in October! I did not think it would lead to a BFP so I was doing it so the next month I'd know what symptoms were usual for me!!! I can share if you want!


----------



## Zaney

ty here it goes - 

this is all in the space of a week - not in order :)

cramps, pains but deffo not the norm af cramps.....they feel errrmm tight! very dull and sharp

i just had the feeling like a rumble in my belly but was like a movement i felt like it travelled i know that sounds weird lol

last 2 nights i had ache behind knee and wasnt a spasm but felt tight pulling on right leg and last night did same after few minutes it spread up and down the whole leg and feet ( like the after feeling u get after pins and needles)

my boobs have been weird they ache more and feel like they r being pumped up and got a quick 2 minute pressure feeling in them earlier and yeah got some aches under arms but i get that every month but feels stronger

sorry if tmi but last 3/4 days ive had Diarrhea its not like u get when ur ill it comes and goes......but i have a cold and sore throat and blocked nose, so could be something to do with that.....think thats it apart from i feel i am but i dont think i will be pregnant...and right this minute i have sharp pain at the side of belly button

sorry if this is like a novel lol x


----------



## Zaney

breakingdawn said:


> Zara share away. I actually kept a log of all my symptoms by DPO in October! I did not think it would lead to a BFP so I was doing it so the next month I'd know what symptoms were usual for me!!! I can share if you want!


yes please share lol x


----------



## skweek35

Ok seeing that we are on a sharing note - I have been having rather strange cramps tonight - thought they were OV cramps but then I am only cd13 so a bit early for OV for me. 
but will keep with the OPK's this week. If nothing by the end of the week then might keep up with the opks into next week 

FXed Zara!!


----------



## Zaney

oh ur using opks aint u was gonna say r u sure u aint ov already? i actually seem to ov earlier in the cycle


----------



## Zaney

i dont know if this is true but some1 said to me that the longer between cycles the earlier in cycle u will ov, it seems to be right for me, but havent looked it up before, might actually do that now tho hahaha :thumbup:


----------



## skweek35

I usually start with OPK's much earlier but only started today. So I could have missed OV. But will keep up with them, hopefully I haven't.


----------



## breakingdawn

My cycles are 28 days but I didn't O until CD 17 or 18 when I got my BFP! And by the way cold symptoms can be a huge early pregnancy sign!! I got it with my daughter and ectopic in August! I also have a cold right now. Pregnancy lowers your immune system And makes it much easier for you to catch colds!!! Looking good to me Zara! Let me go find my DPO symptoms log!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Here you go! My DPO symptoms the month I gott BFP:

*The first half of my 2ww I was extremely hungry but now that I'm in my 1ww that has died down



1 DPO - nothing substantial (headaches)

2 DPO - nothing substantial (headaches)

3 DPO - gassy, vivid dreams

4 DPO - gassy, vivid dreams

5 DPO - gassy, vivid dreams, light cramps, some back pain

6 DPO - gassy, vivid dreams, more light cramps with a little back pain, increased CM, face has not broken out yet, no usual PMS/moodiness yet.. in a relatively good mood!

7 DPO - less gassy, had a TTC dream last night (lol), increased cramps and lower back pain, still no acne break out or usual PMS/moodiness, CM

8 DPO - Not really gassy anymore except every now and then, dreams were not too memorable last night, cramps and back pain is still lingering (maybe a little more today) and BBs are a little sensitive/sore but nothing to write home about, still no major acne break out and exceptionally good mood which is SO not like me 4 days before AF is due! I did notice a teeny tiny little red dot on the TP this morning in the bathroom... now I am NOT reading in to this because for one, it could have been some weird mark on the TP to begin with, it was hard to tell and I only saw it with one wipe and second, I think it was far too little to be even considered implantation bleeding, I had IB with #1 and it was MUCH more noticeable so I am not reading in to that, just wanted to document!

9 DPO - back pain, cramps off and on, weird dream last night I got a positive pregnancy test and kept trying to get an early ultrasound with my doctor and then waiting for those results, temp is up at 98.48. Took a test this morning, thought I saw a shadow of a line. Took a test again tonight and the shadow is visible, even in a photo!!!!

10 DPO - back pain, not really cramping, FAINT BFP!

11 DPO - back pain, nauseous/dizzy every now and then, tired, BBs are starting to bother me a little, light but noticeable line on a FRER

12 DPO - MORE back pain (sheesh), light cramps every now and then.. was almost scared AF was coming on schedule this morning, not too nauseous (it's mostly anxiety), boobs are bothering me every now and then but not a lot... went to the doctor today, pregnancy confirmed, did blood work and will get results tomorrow (89)

13 DPO - Cramping off and on, not too bad... back pain, clear CM, got my beta blood results from 12 DPO and they were 89, BBs are bothering me a little bit

14 DPO - Random cramping, back pain, increased CM, tired, BB pain sometimes but not a lot, did my second blood test but won't get results until Monday.. not too much change in my FRER maybe a tiny bit

15 DPO - Off and on cramps (not bad), back pain a good bit, CM is trying to go away, BB are okay but they bother me every now and then.. SUPER dark FRER, this is my last update on this blog!


----------



## Zaney

hope u havent missed it look at this it looks very interesting :) https://www.pregnology.com/ovulating.php

ty andrea, the cold i 1 last month too and my immune system has been low for a little while now but this month i felt stronger then got another so very annoying lol.......i have al the other normal monthly things but the things i mentioned i dont normally have or if i do they r 3 times and strong


----------



## Zaney

its funny how u doubted it and then u was, i do have back pain but had probs with my back also for last couple of months but just seems more intense its the little things that i dont normally have or notice that im wondering about :) Thank you for sharing that was great to read x


----------



## breakingdawn

I just didn't think there was any way humanly possible I could get pregnant just one month after losing my right tube! Even my doctor was shocked. Apparently my angel baby in heaven sent me a gift to let me know he or she is watching over me.


----------



## Zaney

thats a beautiful thing to say and yes i think that is the likely thing :) oh when i said about back it was lower down i have probs with but this seems higher up, i cant win....just a few more days to wait im sure i can do it lol


----------



## breakingdawn

It sounds very promising for you! My back pain was actually higher up, still is!!! ;)


----------



## skweek35

Thanks for that link Zara! I love the notes on the side!


----------



## Zaney

lol, thats weird u said that, i only said it cs when i got up i felt the back ache and was about half way up the problems i have with back normally r very low down bottom of spine....ooooooooooooh i really hope this is it, i had spasms in legs at night with all 3 of my girls, and even tho it dont feel like a spasm as such or not as strong its deffo weird that i have it had it only at night time last 2 nights

oh and after bd 1 time i did liiterally lay on my back and put legs up so high i was dead straight and was basically upside down lmao


----------



## breakingdawn

Keep me posted!!!!! I've got a good feeling!


----------



## Zaney

your welcome if im not pregnant then i will be using that site lol......i just am so happy, i feel like if im not pregnant its ok i dont feel as worried or paranoid that im not but if i am its a bonus and i will be very grateful 

i just feel excited and im trying not to be


----------



## skweek35

Was lovely chatting to you ladies. OH is home now from snooker and time to grab him - if he will let me. 
He might say no as I am staying home tomorrow again. 

any hoo's worth a shot . 
Sweet dreams ladies


----------



## Zaney

i will keep every1 posted cos this is different this month 100% if its not pregnancy then fine, i just know not to count on what im feeling now lol but im in a new frame of mind and very happy in general

if im not i will deffo look like a wally haha


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> Was lovely chatting to you ladies. OH is home now from snooker and time to grab him - if he will let me.
> He might say no as I am staying home tomorrow again.
> 
> any hoo's worth a shot .
> Sweet dreams ladies

worth a try hope ya jumped on him lmao


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm crossing everything for both of you!


----------



## skweek35

Zaney said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Was lovely chatting to you ladies. OH is home now from snooker and time to grab him - if he will let me.
> He might say no as I am staying home tomorrow again.
> 
> any hoo's worth a shot .
> Sweet dreams ladies
> 
> worth a try hope ya jumped on him lmaoClick to expand...

I sure did!! :blush:


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Where has everyone been?? Can't believe how quiet it's been in here!
> 
> Andrea - Those results are great!!! Well done hun!!
> Lacey - Hang in there hun!! It will all turn out for the best
> Sandy - Did AF apprear?
> 
> AFM - I'm feeling much better although rather stressed! Work has never been as stressful!! The kids are just such hard work and the pressure to perform has never been greater!
> I have one uber busy weekend ahead of me so this will be the only time I get to catch up for now.
> Hope you are all doing well.

yes af arrived but she is almost gone a little spotting today then time to start bd'ing again


----------



## butterworth

zara my fingers are crossed for you hope to see some more bfp's soon


----------



## Zaney

well dunno whats going on with me 2day, boob still hurts like mad see how i said boob! so its either indigestion maybe i dunno, but its on and off, and last couple of hours i have been very light headed at 1 point i thought i was going to pass out, if i look up down or stand up i lose balance, i just had hour long soak in bath so feel refreshed now but as i took my top off (sorry) i actually lost balance again and fell back (more of a stumble) against the wall.....a few times now i have had to put my hand out against wall to stable myself.......is this due to the cold i have or being ill or what...........im sooooooooo confused and still getting the pains where i would normally have period pains but they feel more sharper sorry for blabbering on lol xx


----------



## breakingdawn

When my friend first found out she was pregnant she went to the mall and actually got light headed in a store and passed out. She fell and hit her head on a clothes rack and everything! Luckily she was okay but.. apparently many women get light headed during early pregnancy! Soon you can test!!!


----------



## purplelilly

I was extremely lightheaded the week af was due to arrive and even some the following week. Gonna keep all the crossables crossed for you honey that it's not just the cold!
skweek & butterworth-- happy bd'ing!!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Zaney

thanx ladies i really hope that is what it is and not a cold thing.....i wanna :happydance: but i dont think i should yet i will be patient :coffee: week or few days till i can test.....unless af gets me first lol


----------



## purplelilly

:af::af::gun::gun::af::af:


----------



## Zaney

yeah af dont wanna i will also get the guns out lol i been waiting long enough for my time to come lol, but now im sitting down again i feel ok well better than i was if its not pregnancy i really wann aknow what else could be causing it....i so wanna look it up lol x


----------



## Zaney

so how is every1 else?


----------



## butterworth

Hi ladies
I bought my first ov predictor kit today I'm excited to use it this time around. After trying for so long I thought this time lets try something diff if this doesn't work my dr can't say no to referring me to a gyno for some help. my last appointment I had with him he just told me to keep trying and that I was young and shouldn't have any problems I'm prob stressing to much which was wonderful to hear thanks for the advice dr. But I really think that bc has still been the problem after all this time. I stopped taking bc aug of 2010 after taking it for 8 years and for the longest time I had an irrg cycle 29-36 days but looking back at the last 5 months I'm finally at 31-32 day cycle thats pretty close to a reg cycle right? anyway sorry for rambling on but I'm excited for this round cycle #14 I am ready for you:happydance:


----------



## Zaney

thats brilliant i hope that way works for you, less stress amd worry that way to as ya know when and when to BD.....if noting happens my end by the new year i may get some myself i was pretty hopeful about this cycle but for some reason i have now woke up with doubts, i have woke up with a sore ache behind belly button area tho and very low down but that could be where im ill and coughing like mad! it probs is haha......oooooh hope the weekend comes quick!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Today is my appointment with the GYN at 3pm mountain time I will keep you posted. Sorry I havent been on, but i have been super busy. I hope all is well with you all!


----------



## emilyanne

*Hey everyone, sorry I dont come on that much any more.... but thought Id share..... Im now OVER 2 weeks late.... I have been spotting, weird cramps, peeing loads, sore boobies, head aches and neausea...... I have only tested once, which was almost 2 weeks ago, when AF was about 2-3 days late and negative.... I should be testing again on friday.... Please wish me luck! I hope everyone here is doing ok and baby dust to you all *


----------



## skweek35

Hello ladies!! 

Zara - :ban::ban::gun::gun::af::gun::gun::ban: :ban: And bring on the :bfp:!!!

Sandy - FXed for both of us! Time to get BDing again I see!! 

Lacey - How did the doc's go? 

Emily - TEST TEST TEST TEST!!! Let us know the results as soon as you have tested. So good to see you on here again.


AFM - Was back at school today. 
Just did my OPK for tonight and surprise surprise I got a lovely :)!!! YAY YAY 

Hope everyone else has had a really good day


----------



## emilyanne

*Thanks hun, I will deff let you all know as soon as I know..... I so hope its my month *


----------



## skweek35

I sure hope so too!! 
Let it be our month!! FXed for you hun


----------



## emilyanne

*I hope it is for you too skweek35 

Over 2 years now.... I feel like pleading my case..... It just has to be..... *


----------



## skweek35

I would be going mad after 2 years of TTCing!! 
You defo need a medal for that


----------



## emilyanne

skweek35 said:


> I would be going mad after 2 years of TTCing!!
> You defo need a medal for that

*Thanks hun, Id trade any medal for a BFP though! lol *


----------



## skweek35

Hell I would too now! 
Fertility clinic appointment for me in 3 weeks! I would give all my teeth for a BFP! 

I must get some shut eye now. Will keep you in my prayers and thougthts! Keep us posted. FXed!!


----------



## emilyanne

skweek35 said:


> Hell I would too now!
> Fertility clinic appointment for me in 3 weeks! I would give all my teeth for a BFP!
> 
> I must get some shut eye now. Will keep you in my prayers and thougthts! Keep us posted. FXed!!

*Thanks hun  night *


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies,
My doc appt went well. I am waiting for AF to arrive so i can start my test I have to have a hysterosalpingograph which is uncomfortable, hubby has to have his spermy checked and I have to have blood work, a lot of blood work. I just want a BFP soon, this will take a month to a month and a half. Im just waiting on AF this month no sign yet and I know im not pregnant hubby has not been home


----------



## Zaney

seeems like things r all going to plan on here with every1 ....well i hope.....even if its a step closer seeing gyn and high hopes for those of you ov and those who r late af can stay away lol....fingers crossed for all and lots of :sex::sex::sex::dust::dust::dust: and lets hope santa brings us a nice little present b4 the new year begins lmao :xmas6:


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies
Emily fx for you 
opk testing starts next week very exciting looking forward to that maybe this whole time i haven't been ov'ing for all I know next week I willl find out for sure. I've started bd'ing already like it's ov time anyway DF is wanting this just as much as me so he wanted us to start right away when af was done just incase I ov early so fx this works and we all get bfp for christmas


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well ladies AF is here and I am happy because I can start my fertility test. i am excited and nervous. Saturday I go for blood work!


----------



## emilyanne

Pnutsprincess said:


> Well ladies AF is here and I am happy because I can start my fertility test. i am excited and nervous. Saturday I go for blood work!

*good luck hun *


----------



## butterworth

Pnutsprincess said:


> Well ladies AF is here and I am happy because I can start my fertility test. i am excited and nervous. Saturday I go for blood work!

good luck


----------



## butterworth

how is everyone today?


----------



## emilyanne

butterworth said:


> how is everyone today?

*Im a lot of the same hun, sore, tired, crampy..... lots of peeing.....  How are you hun? *


----------



## butterworth

emilyanne said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> how is everyone today?
> 
> *Im a lot of the same hun, sore, tired, crampy..... lots of peeing.....  How are you hun? *Click to expand...

sounds like you have some good symtoms so still no af?


I'm good on my lunch right now, not much going on this week I start using my opk next week as per the chart they have in the box


----------



## emilyanne

butterworth said:


> emilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> how is everyone today?
> 
> *Im a lot of the same hun, sore, tired, crampy..... lots of peeing.....  How are you hun? *Click to expand...
> 
> sounds like you have some good symtoms so still no af?
> 
> 
> I'm good on my lunch right now, not much going on this week I start using my opk next week as per the chart they have in the boxClick to expand...

*Nope, no AF at all.....  

Ive always wanted to try opk's but Im really hoping I wont need to now.....*


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
How are you doing?


----------



## FragileDoll

Hey there girls, how is it going? Did we get any more BFPs since I left?

Hi, Lacey. I'm good, how are you?


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi Fragile, it's nice to see you again.. this is Andrea! And as it turns out.. I am pregnant, AGAIN!


----------



## FragileDoll

Zara, Christina, Emily, Sammi, Carla, Tiffany, Kristin, Lacey, Andrea, Sandy, Jen, Greer, Laine, Rachel. 

Sorry, I was making sure if I still remember all of your names and hell yeah I do cause I miss ya'll every single day.


----------



## FragileDoll

Hey Andrea, I didn't recognize you. This is Ana, remember? And wow this is some great news! When did you find out?


----------



## breakingdawn

Of course I remember you... I check every day to see if you've come back. Well, as you know I had a nightmare ectopic in August, surgery was on 9/3 and I lost my right tube. I wasn't expecting to TTC again until Jan. but during my post op appointment in October my doctor told me everything looked fine BUT he was concerned about future scar tissue and it potentially causing a repeat ectopic... :( so.... to my shock he gave us the go ahead to try again when I had my first cycle, which I did on Oct. 5th. I ovulated late.. around day 17 or 18. But I ended up with a real BFP on Halloween... just 10 days past ovulation! During my ectopic I got faint tests forever but by 12/13 DPO this time they were pretty dark. I got my hCG checked 3 times and it was so much higher than it was in August. In August my hCG started out at 14 at 14 DPO. This time at 12 DPO it was 89! By 17 DPO it had reached 1,041. I had an early scan a week or so ago and it put me in the 4 week and a few days range so all they saw was a sack but it was in my uterus! I am not out of the woods yet but I have a scan on the 28th, I should be around 7 weeks then. Praying we see a lot more, and a heart beat. I am still in shock it happened so fast.... I was expecting it to take 6 months + with one tube. Still doesn't seem real.

That was long, sorry! Just wanted to catch you up. I hope you are doing okay?


----------



## FragileDoll

Wow, even I wanted to say it happened so fast, lucky hun. God's blessing are with you! I didn't write it at first, cause I thought it might offend you, in case. I am really very happy for you, but seriously I know what happened last time but I didn't knew you lost your tube also there. Now that's great! It will be fine - and we all are with you. Praying for a sticky bean, just stay positive. 

Look at me, been trying for past 4 months without luck and finally DH wants a break. What shit, lol.


----------



## breakingdawn

Yeah, my right tube left with my angel baby. :( But... I think that angel was looking over me in October and sent me a gift to let me know he or she is there... in the form of a new pregnancy. I have a lot to overcome since the miscarriage rate is quite high for people who conceive right after an ectopic (not sure why)... so I am taking it one day at a time. I feel pregnant this time though, no doubt about that.

Tell your man to suck it up! There are no breaks!! Did you get a try in this month? Is your ticker correct?


----------



## FragileDoll

Maybe, your baby angel who left you came back in a form of new pregnancy because he/she loves you too. I warned you earlier when you were going for a pap smear - doctors in my country and many other won't perform a pap smear if a woman is expecting cause miscarriage after pap smear is very high. But like you are saying, it was an ectopic pregnancy, that's something different. 

My man is moody, sometimes he's like, "Babe, I want a baby." And sometimes a completely different person I ever knew. I am getting old, I need my first one to be here atleast oh please. But I do fear the things I would face later after getting pregnant, labor and all? I'm a coward. :shock:


----------



## FragileDoll

Hahaha, perhaps this is the reason I keep my mouth shut when DH says he wants to wait till we have a baby. I fear labor, I feel so sorry for myself.


----------



## breakingdawn

Oh don't worry about that stuff. Your pregnancy goes by before you know it and labor is not all that bad with medication! Yeah, the pap didn't cause the ectopic for sure... I have not had a pap yet and not sure if I will. I was expecting to have spotting during the internal u/s but it never happened so that was a big relief. If this pregnancy goes through I think I am done! I cannot handle all this stress. When I first found out I was pregnant again I went in to shock and then panic. I thought I kept feeling pain on my left side (which is my good side) so that's why I had an early scan. My poor doctor.... I've been in so many times and he knows I am a nervous wreck. If I can make it through this scan on the 28th and everything is okay maybe I will finally be able to breathe.


----------



## FragileDoll

And no my ticker is not just right, infact I don't even know how it looks like at the moment. I had a 36 day cycle last month, that really freaked me out. I never had a 36 day cycle in my whole life ever. My monthly cycles are usually 28 or 29 days - 30 to the most (once or twice in an year) not more than that. Had a 28 day cycle this month - I am CD12 today.


----------



## breakingdawn

Ah so you are near O time. I would NOT let labor put you off TTC. It's such a SMALL moment compared to the entire parenting process. I don't remember any of my labor hardly... I know I was induced early, it was uncomfortable, and it ended with an emergency c-section which was very scary but not painful - just uncomfortable. But seeing my daughter today I wouldn't trade that for anything. I know it seems scary but it's something you will honestly look back on and remember the experience happily, no matter how uncomfortable it may have been. I'd love to see you with a BFP!


----------



## FragileDoll

I am sure it will be fine, hun. 28th is around the corner. You'll be just fine and just look forward to give birth to a healthy baby. So what is the estimated due date?


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, a VERY big estimate is July 14th... because I ovulated late. Based on my LMP it was July 11th but I did NOT ovulate on CD 14. It was closer to CD 17 or 18. Hopefully I will get a more accurate date at the 7 week scan....


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah near Ov - I am not sure when I Ov exactly and that's frustrating trust me on this. Especially when my cycles are all messed up in the middle of straight smooth months of cycles. This gets me confused! I noticed hell lot of cm from CD11 last cycle till CD15 but a 36 day cycle then? doesn't makes sense. My body is freaky. LOL.


----------



## FragileDoll

So, excited for Christmas? what are your plans, then?


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh Wow! A baby with a Zodiac sign Cancer. My Zodiac is Cancer, btw. Haha.


----------



## FragileDoll

Ladies who are TTC, give it a try:

Yunani and Ayurvedic Medicine have been using honey for thousands of years to strengthen the semen of men. If impotent men regularly take two tablespoon of honey before going to sleep, their problem will be solved.

In China, Japan and Far-East countries, women, who do not conceive and need to strengthen the uterus, have been taking cinnamon powder for centuries. Women who
cannot conceive may take a pinch of cinnamon powder in half teaspoon of honey
and apply it on the gums frequently throughout the day, so that it slowly mixes with the saliva and enters the body.

A couple in Maryland, USA, had no children for 14 years and had lost hope of having a child of their own. When told about this process, husband and wife started taking honey and cinnamon as stated above; the wife conceived after a few months and had twins at full term.

https://www.angelfire.com/az/sthurston/honeyandcinnamon.html


----------



## breakingdawn

My daughter is pumped for Christmas. Anything that comes on TV, toy wise, she says Santa is going to buy that. Sheesh, go figure. No huge plans.. we might take her to see the Nutcracker this year since she's in dance school now. We'll visit Santa, some relatives... and some other small traditions. It should be nice. :) I love the holidays, just hoping they stay stress free. I am almost done with my shopping though so that is nice!


----------



## FragileDoll

Sounds fun. Hope you have a great day, Andrea. I'm heading to bed - will see ya'll tomorrow for sure. Goodnight. *hugs*


----------



## breakingdawn

Have a nice night!!


----------



## Zaney

ahhhhhhhh seems like every1 is creeping back slowly lol which is fantastic....:happydance:

me dunno whats going on if anything, still got really strong kinda af cramps and boobs still hurting like mad, im either well u know what lol or its gonna be a nasty af.....this is gonna be tmi but today i was walking round town and i had to keep going to the toilet to check i didnt come on and the cramps were intense just b4 and i felt like i leaked sorry haha....but still ill blah blah, not as bad as i was few days ago but stomache deffo feels sore and tense but could be all the coughing.......least im thinking of other things it could be :) x


----------



## Zaney

ooooh and if any1 can help with this 1 it would be great......every so often i been getting a errrm not pain but uncomfy achey bruised tender feeling on the front of my pubic area well thats where it seems to be wether its inside or not i dunno just feels sore for few mins then goes..........i know its no infection as gyn did some checks last week and everything was ok xx


----------



## breakingdawn

I'd test soon if I were you. ;)


----------



## Zaney

maybe im looking into this too much :shrug:


----------



## breakingdawn

Maybe, maybe not... seems pretty hopeful. When will you test?


----------



## Zaney

i dont want the let down.....normally id be saying well i get most of these symptoms every month lol.....but knee, legs, faint, loss of balance, pain where pubes r sorry lol...thats just the things i dont have every month thats all i know, rest i do even tho it seems more intense......think i might get a first response 2moro.....bit of a trek but worth it....get it out my system lol if nothing comes up then im sure it would maybe if i was x


----------



## breakingdawn

Just keep in mind 10 DPO is still early for some so if it is negative that doesn't mean much. I had a friend who got a negative on a first response at 11 DPO and then it was positive 12 DPO! It happens!


----------



## Zaney

im normally i late 1 in testing lol, with my 3rd i did a test when i thought my af didnt arrive and nothing and was cheap stick, 3 days later it apeard on a test but was light pink.....if i test 2moro its worth a try and hope for the best, but if nothing and no af monday i will test again.....its my eldestd bday on saturday she will be 11 lol.......11 on the 11 month and 11 (2011) lol......my bday is next week 25th and she was due on my bday but decided to come early lol now is that weird or just lucky 11, 11, 11 x


----------



## Zaney

hahaha ive had blocked nose for over a week with this cold and now its complete opposite just ran to the loo for tissue incase it was nose bleed....no bloody thank fully but runny nose now lmao


----------



## breakingdawn

I really hope this is your month!


----------



## Zaney

Thank you means alot, if not more months to come right :) but im feeling good about it no matter what.......either way i gotta see dr in a week as gyn said to see dr to take things further i assume as she didnt really say why so was confused and she went hopefully we wont see u in 3 months....and i really wanted to ask if she felt anything below when she checked lol but thought well too early i suppose ill just wait and see x


----------



## breakingdawn

It will happen for you soon regardless if it's this month or not, I am sure of it.. if it can happen to me in one month with one tube I promise it can happen to anyone.


----------



## Zaney

well your living proof lol :) that makes me happy in many ways and happy for you.....ill update either way on here tomoro anyway, ill ask hubby nicely if he will walk to the bank tomoro and pick me 1 up....worth a try and will make me sane again once i tested lol


----------



## breakingdawn

Yes, be sure to update!


----------



## Zaney

i will.....i wont be going anywhere lolbe here al the way through my journey, and time for me to sleep i think, might need all i can get haha

night hun and ty so much for the chat and reassurance xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Anytime, sleep well!


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi ladies!

Zara- GOOD LUCK!!! FX'd for you!
Andrea- how are you feeling? MS?

AFM- tested today ... way too early.. BFN, of course. Have been having "flutters" in my abdomen since like 3dpo and SORE boobs so really hoping this is my month!

Miss you ladies! Sorry I haven't been on much. Lots going on with mom's treatment and work and DD, etc.


----------



## breakingdawn

FitzBaby said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Zara- GOOD LUCK!!! FX'd for you!
> Andrea- how are you feeling? MS?
> 
> AFM- tested today ... way too early.. BFN, of course. Have been having "flutters" in my abdomen since like 3dpo and SORE boobs so really hoping this is my month!
> 
> Miss you ladies! Sorry I haven't been on much. Lots going on with mom's treatment and work and DD, etc.

Oh you have plenty of time! My first VERY faint BFP was the night of 9 DPO.. a much clearer (but still light) BFP at 10 DPO.

I feel like CRAP. I totally threw up trying to brush my teeth, what the crap!? That defeated the whole purpose of dental hygiene! I also have a bad cold... cramps and back pain off and on.... I am pretty much being beat up. But as long as everything is healthy I'll take it. :thumbup:


----------



## FitzBaby

breakingdawn said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Zara- GOOD LUCK!!! FX'd for you!
> Andrea- how are you feeling? MS?
> 
> AFM- tested today ... way too early.. BFN, of course. Have been having "flutters" in my abdomen since like 3dpo and SORE boobs so really hoping this is my month!
> 
> Miss you ladies! Sorry I haven't been on much. Lots going on with mom's treatment and work and DD, etc.
> 
> Oh you have plenty of time! My first VERY faint BFP was the night of 9 DPO.. a much clearer (but still light) BFP at 10 DPO.
> 
> I feel like CRAP. I totally threw up trying to brush my teeth, what the crap!? That defeated the whole purpose of dental hygiene! I also have a bad cold... cramps and back pain off and on.... I am pretty much being beat up. But as long as everything is healthy I'll take it. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Laughed out loud (SO SORRY) at the toothbrush/puking. That is EXACTLY how I was with DD. Blech. Hang in there ... as you know ... every minute is owrth it!

I will test again on Tuesday. Gonna try and hold out until then .


----------



## breakingdawn

It will definitely be worth it in the end!! Can't wait to hear your update!


----------



## Zaney

sounds like there could be few bfps this month would be fantastic.....

i did a cheap test this morning, sure i see something but could be my head, normally id be disappointed but im not, not sure why, but possibly i will get a first response tomorrow and see what happens if i dont get to get 1 will test monday if no af xx


----------



## jmandrews

Hey ladies! i am so sorry i am the worst bnb friend on this thread. i miss you girls a lot! i have been working a lot and then only chatting here and there on a couple of other threads.
I have some news for you ladies. I got my :bfp: this morning. I am in complete shock! i wasn't expecting it. I thought for sure i was going to see a bfn.
Hope you all forgive me for being MIA. ill catch up with you all asap! busy friday for me.


----------



## purplelilly

yayayayayay-- isn't this your clomid cycle too!?!?!?! Congrats honey! Love to see the BFP!

Zara - can't wait to see yours next!


----------



## Zaney

we will all see it 1 day im sure :) hopefully this month lol x


----------



## jmandrews

thank you! and FXed for you Zaney!


----------



## breakingdawn

Zara you should post a picture of it!


----------



## skweek35

OH MY GOSH!!!! 
I can't get on here for a few days and it all kicks off in here!! 

Janene - WOW I am so excited for you!!! Congrats on your BFP!!! Was this your first clomid cycle? 

Ana - was great to see you around in here again!!! Come back again soon please. 

Zara - test again and post pics please. Can't wait for your news! 

Andrea - :hugs: yup I do agree that puking while trying to brush teeth doesn't help with dental hygiene!! but sorry I had to lol. 

AFM - I have just OVed this week, Thursday and think I am now 2DPO. Have BDed a bit this week. Just hoping I have caught that little egg. BB's are a bit tender already. 
I have a busy weekend ahead of me - seeing a florist today about the wedding, need to get on the treadmil but not sure if that is a good idea seeing that I have just OVed. Might just do a gently walk. And after all that I have a mountain of planning to do for school this week! 
Hope everyone has a really good weekend


----------



## breakingdawn

Sk, FX for you!!!! Zara, can't wait to see your update. :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jmandrews said:


> hey ladies! I am so sorry i am the worst bnb friend on this thread. I miss you girls a lot! I have been working a lot and then only chatting here and there on a couple of other threads.
> I have some news for you ladies. I got my :bfp: This morning. I am in complete shock! I wasn't expecting it. I thought for sure i was going to see a bfn.
> Hope you all forgive me for being mia. Ill catch up with you all asap! Busy friday for me.

congrats!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Jm, big congrats to you!


----------



## Zaney

Congrats Janene on ya BFP!

so far no af for me but my cycle ranges from 25 to 31 days ish haha im on day 27 and apart from the low cramps (which i thought or assume were strong af pains) i had last couple of weeks on and off seem to have gone or faded but nothing today so far today or yesterday but was busy with my eldests bday party lol but deffo dont remember feeling anything?

I will test 2moro with a first response and think it would show if i was or not.

Hope every1 else is ok and how ya al doing in ya cycle and in general, and bumps too hehehe x


----------



## breakingdawn

Be sure to update, especially with a photo if you see a line!


----------



## skweek35

hi ladies, 
well 3dpo today. And finding this all really difficult!!! Sorry here comes a rant!!!! :growlmad::cry:
Last night was really difficult for me - I met our new neighbours. She is 6 months pregnant already!!! 
EVERYONE seems to be getting preggers around me!! 2 neighbours and 2 ladies, oh and my best friend!! What is wrong with me that I am not falling pregnant!! I really want this more than anything in life right now!! 
I was chatting to my best friend this afternoon (she is due to have a C-Section in the next 2 or 3 weeks). Initially she kept telling me that it will happen - but my big question is when?? She has advised me to continue TTCing regardless of my wedding date as that can always be changed. My age is my biggest worry right now!! Will be 36 in Feb next year. I dont know how much more of this I can take!! :nope::cry::growlmad:
Yes I am seeing the gynae in 2 weeks time and cant wait for that appointment. OH will hopefully finally find out his SA results this week. His GP has had to hunt down the results. For some strange reason they didn't go back to his GP but to Darenth Valley Hospital. Go figure!! 
Sorry about this ladies but I can't talk to OH about this as he just doesn't seem to understand how I feel!!:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks everyone!!! And thanks Carla! This was my second rOund of clomid and my first time temping :) I feel blessed. I knowwhat u mean about everyone getting pregnant around u that's how it was for me. Allof my friends and family. Everyone I know on fb i's pregnant. Stay strong because ur BFP will come and then all the waiting won't matter. I am praying that it happens for u soon. Just stay positive and try to relax. :hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

Skweek-- sooo sorry you're havin such a down time right now. Keep trying honey and chin up. Janene is right when you get your bfp you'll forget about all the time it took to get there. I know how easy it is said and how hard it is to do but be strong. I will be 33 in january, so by no means the youngest around here but after a decade of 17-18day cycles i was convinced i would have no eggs left (even obgyn said we should really start trying if we were gonna have kids) I know EXACTLY how you feel honey and the heartbreak it causes. I have had more meltdowns (that lasted days btw) than i care to think about. We are all here for you and know where you're coming from! Your time is coming, try all you can to relax.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skweek35

It never rains but it blinkin well pours!!! 
Sorry ladies but for some strange reason this is really getting to me!! Just popped onto FB and yet another friend has announced that they are expecting and they are 6 weeks preggers!! 
I want to be able to say that too!!! 

But thanks so much for the listening ear ladies!! 
Deep down I know that it will happen some time - but at the moment waiting for that sometime to come around is just soooooo annoying and frustratings. Having to hear everyone elses good news is starting to make me rather bitter person and that is just not me!!! I am an easy going happy person who always takes such joy in other peoples happiness and good news! 

Why has this got to be such hard and at times soul destroying work??


----------



## Zaney

just keep strong, maybe the stress of it is stopping u it only takes a tiny bit to affect your cycle and chances, maybe take a break and try not to think about it xx


----------



## Zaney

And as for me, i did a test 2day :nope: im not trying to make excuses but was a £1 cheap 1 that says from day of missed af......but was nothing on this 1 at all.....had af kinda cramps earlier thought she was really gonna get me......but nothing so far think 2moro i will get a first response x


----------



## butterworth

jmandrews said:


> Hey ladies! i am so sorry i am the worst bnb friend on this thread. i miss you girls a lot! i have been working a lot and then only chatting here and there on a couple of other threads.
> I have some news for you ladies. I got my :bfp: this morning. I am in complete shock! i wasn't expecting it. I thought for sure i was going to see a bfn.
> Hope you all forgive me for being MIA. ill catch up with you all asap! busy friday for me.

congrats I'm so happy for you


----------



## Zaney

hope every1 is ok, aint heard or seen a message from any1 for few days...missing u all and thinking of u all xx


----------



## Anewbeginning

Hello everybody. I'm new to this group. I like the positive outlook on the theme in this group. "It WILL HAPPEN"!!! The more you don't stress about it. The better the chances are.


----------



## jmandrews

Welcome Anewbeginning!!! Tell us a little about yourself :)

So sorry everyone i havent been on much! Ive been super busy with the holidays. Hope everyone is doing well! miss chatting with you ladies!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Sorry I havent been around. Just been a really hectic week. Landed up with inspectors at school for yet another 2 day visit. Unfortunately the new powers that be have decided to play things by the book and not even give us an inclining as to what the outcome was!!! We so hate being treated like a bunch of 'mushrooms' - not worthy of that sort of news!! GGGRRRR 

hell where is everyone else?? Off watching I'm a Celeb?? Hehehe


----------



## butterworth

Hi ladies
I've had a crazy week and looks like its going to be a crazy weekend but a good crazy this time. I got my first + opk ever. I'm gald to finally see a + test, even if it was just an ov test at least I know I'm ov'ing which is why I got the opk in the first place they are $$ but they answered my ?. I'm so happy ladies I'm sending :dust: to all of you lots and lots of it


----------



## skweek35

Fab news Sandy!!! I remember that Sunday afternoon I got my first +'ve OPK test!! I couldn't believe my eyes and kept going back to look at the test again and again!! haha 

Quick question - how long can IB last?


----------



## butterworth

IB bleeding it can happen 6-12dpo and from what I've read it is lighter not the same colour sometimes and shorter than a normal period is for you but I can't seem to find how many days it lasts on average so I guess it all depends

I've done the same with my test, its hard not to look at it. Makes me feel like my body is doing at least one thing right which is a + for me. I wanted to take a test today at the same time as last night but I was on the road for 3 1/2 hours and i had just finished drinking a lrg tea an hour before our 4 hour ride home and I couldn't hold it any longer I had to go. but I think I might be good we bd the last 3 nights and we will again tonight and tomorrow and that should cover the important dates

fx ladies for all of us
all I want for chirstmas is a baby bump who's with me ladies :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Anewbeginning

Thanks! I'm a mother with 2 kids. I'm engaged, and soon be married in 4 weeks! I haven't been on any BC for a while. I was on he depo shot back in 2006 and that really messed me up..But this is a new start for me. And my finance is all ready talking about having a child from me. Yes soon, but he's been talking. And it's been coming up all the time..

I go to school and I work so I'm busy. Evenings is the only time I have now to settle down. Any more questions. Just ask :thumbup:





jmandrews said:


> Welcome Anewbeginning!!! Tell us a little about yourself :)
> 
> So sorry everyone i havent been on much! Ive been super busy with the holidays. Hope everyone is doing well! miss chatting with you ladies!


----------



## Anewbeginning

I wouldn't mind having a after Christmas and New Years baby bump :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Sandy and Newbeginnings - I am soo with you - all I want is Christmas is a BFP!!! lol 

Well I had a pinky/red wipe on Friday night, Saturday morning. Then nothing till this morning. When I wiped this morning there seems to be a lot more but not enough to get sanitary wear out. Its also too early to be AF. Only 10DPO today. So really dont know what is going on here. If it is AF then this will be my shortest cycle by far - 26ish day cycle!! Could this be possible when I usually have 30 - 34 day cycles?


----------



## skweek35

HAHA - 
All we want for Christmas is a BFP!! Try singing that to the tune!! haha 
Sorry I know I'm sad!!! haha


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> Sandy and Newbeginnings - I am soo with you - all I want is Christmas is a BFP!!! lol
> 
> Well I had a pinky/red wipe on Friday night, Saturday morning. Then nothing till this morning. When I wiped this morning there seems to be a lot more but not enough to get sanitary wear out. Its also too early to be AF. Only 10DPO today. So really dont know what is going on here. If it is AF then this will be my shortest cycle by far - 26ish day cycle!! Could this be possible when I usually have 30 - 34 day cycles?

maybe we switched witches lol i still have not heard from my af lol sure i was due about monday, which was cycle day 28 im now on cycle day 34 soon 2 be 35, my longest cycle day was 31 since i been taking notes of days and was only 31 days as i had chemical, so i have nooooooooo idea what is going on with my body now and negative tests and a couple of funny 1s but dont think they were positive x


----------



## skweek35

Hey Zara - this place has been super quiet over the weekend!! 
Well all the spotting seems to have stopped again - no spotting to be seen this morning again!!! So FXed this is it for me!! But that would be Murphy's Law as I am seeing the Gynae at Darenth Valley next Friday!! haha 

I would suggest you go see the doc if you keep getting BFN's and still no AF by the end of the week. 

Don't know if I will get back on here before the end of the week again - uber busy week ahead of me! 
So hope everyone has a really good week.


----------



## Zaney

got drs this afternoon so will see what he says and see if he can bring scan forward or chase it up, every1 is busy busy and the time of year where no1 has any time at all lol

hope every1 else is well x


----------



## pip squeek

Hey girls

Well I'm bk and finialy feeling better well sort of. Iv missed so much there are way too many pages for me to catch up on you have all been busy. 

How is everyone doing? Have I missed any bfp's? 

Iv missed chatting to you girls


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I have been so busy with school and Hubby Just got back home on the 21st. Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## jmandrews

pip squeek said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Well I'm bk and finialy feeling better well sort of. Iv missed so much there are way too many pages for me to catch up on you have all been busy.
> 
> How is everyone doing? Have I missed any bfp's?
> 
> Iv missed chatting to you girls

Hey! welcome back! i haven't been around much either :dohh:
I am trying to be better about catching up with everyone. Not sure if there is anyone else but i got my BFP :) so excited! how are you feeling? i see you are 16 weeks! yay!


----------



## breakingdawn

I just wanted to update! I had an u/s today.... I am 7 weeks, 3 days! We heard the heart beat!!!!!! 133bpm :) EDD is July 12th... we go back in 4 weeks for the NT scan!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/7weeks.jpg

note: the circle on the right is the yolk sac ;)


----------



## butterworth

andrea so cute. I think I see the arms, looks alot like the pic on your siggy. I love looking at u/s pics they are just so amazing. Congrats again Andrea I'm so happy for you

Janene I can't wait to see u/s pics of your little peanut

welcome back Sammi


----------



## Zaney

Glad all r well, Andrea that pic looks so cute :)

well I see dr, I currently have infection but isnt serious as i have no symtoms etc, was found when i had swabs with gyn, but been told i cant take medication yet due to still waiting for af or maybe she wont come i dunno, but tests are showing kinda negative or deffo negative atm but have urine test to take in end of week if no af by then.........got hubbys tests back and was told he has very low sperm count we r both very gutted, he has to do another test to confirm and compare so will see how that goes but treatment and ivf is an option right now so will know more when tests are done again just thought id let ya all know xxx


----------



## purplelilly

Zara-- sorry for the gutting news but at least you both have some answers starting and you can take the right steps. Much love and strength to you both as you work your way thru this! Hoping BFP or AF show up soon to ease your minds.

Andrea -- great pic! So happy for you that it's all turning out well! You've def paid your dues and then some! It's lovely to see lil gummy bear u/s pics!

Janene-- how are you feeling honey? Whens your next doc appt?

Sammi-- glad to hear you're feeling better (and back home i hope!!!) Congrats on 16wks you're almost half way there!

I'm still stalking this thread waiting to see more BFP's from my girls!!! Just wanted to say hi and spread some baby dust around!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi ladies. Just thought I'd pop in to say hi. Waiting to ovulate. Will finish Clomid tomorrow (round 3) This is my last round of it. DH and I have had some long talks, we'll get him tested and me too and see what we are up against if this round doesn't give us a BFP but we can't afford IVF or anything really other than Clomid. So we'll stick with the beautiful DD we have and hope some day to add to our family and if not, then we'll have a blast with just DD!


----------



## Jemma0717

Just wanted to stop by and say hi to everyone. I came home early from class today with the flu or something- no good! Life has been crazy, our kitchen was demolished and a new one is being put in as I type- super excited about that. Obviously no BFP yet, my period has been super weird anyways. I got it 2 days late this cycle (got it on Thursday) and I STILL have it...that's long for me. Anywho, love the pic Andrea and I hope everything else is good for you all!


----------



## Zaney

yeah we r getting answers which is great news, and all cos its low doesnt mean nothing can be done and least the dr knows what the problems are now so he can fix them 

af has arrived .......i think? lol im sure it must be had a bit of discomfort but nothing like period pains so bit baffled lol.....but looking forward to the steps ahead now and least i aint got to worry about what could be wrong we know so can deal with it and cant wait really :) x


----------



## butterworth

hi ladeis
well I've had a pretty scary week, I got a call tues at 3am never a good time for a call and it was my mom calling me to drive my dad to the hospital cuz he had woke up with heart pain. I drove to their house as fast as I could I live around the corner so it didn't take me to long and after a couple of days of tests the dr's found out my dad had a heart attack. He's doing ok now but my dad isn't handling the news very well I hate to see him sad. hes still in the hospital and I'm not sure when hes aloud to go home. I'm trying very hard to be strong for my dad but I"m scared also I almost lost him this week. I've had so much on my mind these past couple of days about life and family pretty much everything I hope things turn around for the better soon.


----------



## purplelilly

butterworth i'm glad to hear your dad is ok now. Hopefully everything will settle down once he gets home and you all get back into a routine again! Sending healing hugs to you and your family!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, 

Andrea - great pic!! Looking forward to seeing more piccies soon. 

Zara - Great to hear you are finally getting results that will get you somewhere on this journey! Hope 

Janene - hows your little bean doing? Hope its growing well and not making you feel too ill. 

Sammi - great to see you back on here and even better to hear you are feeling better! Happy 16 weeks!!! 

Greer - FXed the clomid works its magic for you this cycle!! 

Tiff - :hugs: to not feeling well!!! The flu really seems to be doing its rounds at the mo!! 
YAY to the new kitchen - any pics coming? 

Sandy - :hugs: glad to hear you dad is much better - that is a really scary thing to have to go through!! Hang in there. Now that the docs know what is wrong they can do things to make it better. 

AFM - I have had yet another really busy week! Glad its coming to an end!! 
We finally got our hands on OH's SA results - not that we can make out what it all means!! It just gives us a series of numbers and percentages that mean nothing to me. Is there anyone who can help us please?


----------



## pip squeek

jmandrews said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> 
> Well I'm bk and finialy feeling better well sort of. Iv missed so much there are way too many pages for me to catch up on you have all been busy.
> 
> How is everyone doing? Have I missed any bfp's?
> 
> Iv missed chatting to you girls
> 
> Hey! welcome back! i haven't been around much either :dohh:
> I am trying to be better about catching up with everyone. Not sure if there is anyone else but i got my BFP :) so excited! how are you feeling? i see you are 16 weeks! yay!Click to expand...

Oh wow congrats on your bfp that's fantastic news bet your so happy. I'm feeling a lot better now thanks, I know 16 weeks it's going so fast can't believe im nearly half way. Hope your feeling okay x


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, where is everyone?? 
Really quiet on here!! 

Hope you are all having a good weekend! 
Just back from having my hair done and fetching my car - service and MOT - I was shocked, but relieved it passed MOT!!! :happydance: 
1 week to my fertility appoinment and still no more enlightened on what OH's SA tests mean. 
Thinking I might google and see what normal results look like - hopefully give me some idea as to what his are like.


----------



## purplelilly

Skweek-- glad to hear your appt is coming up soon. Hopefully you get alot of answers. You should start writing down questions now (I forgot 80% of mine,when i went to my doc because of nerves) Wish i could help you out on the SA results but i actually have no clue. DH was waiting 1 more month to do it when we got our BFP. Hope you have a good weekend. (oh and yayayay for hair appts! lol been ages since i've had mine done!)


----------



## skweek35

Hi Christina 
I so agree!! I love getting my hair done!! Makes me feel like a lady again!! 

What sort of questions do I want to ask though? I have no idea what to expect. My doc did say they might book me in for an endoscopy(?) to check my tubes. other than that I have no idea what to expect. 
Any ideas on what I should be asking them?


----------



## purplelilly

I had all sorts of crazy things even some that were probably kinda dumb:blush: like at 32 with a 17-21 day cycle is it already too late? What are our options if DH SA comes back low? How long do we try each option before moving on to the next? Is there anything in specific i should ask mom/dad that were in the family(cysts ect.)? I would suggest just keeping a small pad or even a sheet of paper folded up, with you at all times and write down what comes to mind. You can always decide before the appt what is still relevant and what was just crazy:haha: but you won't forget any.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Christina - that has given me a few ideas already!! you are a star!! 

I defo need to ask doc what his SA results mean!! 
WIll have to grab a piece of paper now I think


----------



## Kmae

Hi, I am Katie and am new to this board. I was really looking for some postive support and am happy I found this thread!

I had my first pg & m/c in Sept and have been having on & off spotting since. Everytime it stops again I think positive that my cycle will be back to normal soon so I can ttc again! It stopped again today so keep your fingers crossed!

Looking forward to hearing and following your journeys!:dust:


----------



## skweek35

Hi Katie, I'm Carla. 

Welcome to BnB and our thread. 
FXed this is the start of your TTC journey again!!


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> Hey ladies, where is everyone??
> Really quiet on here!!
> 
> Hope you are all having a good weekend!
> Just back from having my hair done and fetching my car - service and MOT - I was shocked, but relieved it passed MOT!!! :happydance:
> 1 week to my fertility appoinment and still no more enlightened on what OH's SA tests mean.
> Thinking I might google and see what normal results look like - hopefully give me some idea as to what his are like.

hiya i have idea but what is OH's SA test??


----------



## Zaney

just found what it means all this short hand still getting used to it lol

well i might be able to help with some as hubby had 1 few weeks ago and i got results but he has to have a second 1 to confirm it all xx


----------



## skweek35

Hey Zara, lol, you did make me laugh 

Lets see if I can remember the figures - he doesnt really want me to post it all on here - ego thing, 

sperm count - 78 000 000 (as far as I can see that is pretty good) 
rapid motility - 36% 
slow motility - 24% 
??? motility - 9? 
imotile - 31% 
Do these mean anything to you?? 

oh and the other one was 7% morphology :shrug: 

Hope someone can help me make head or tail (excuse the pun) of these results. 
Hehe


----------



## breakingdawn

sk, it looks like his count is not an issue but the motility is. It seems to me that you have 36% average moving swimmers and the rest are slow or non moving. So that could be the issue.Morphology refers to how the sperm are shaped which can affect fertility. Generally doctors want to see motility at 50% or more and morphology at more than 60%. Now I don't know if your 7% morphology is referring to the abnormal ones OR the good ones.


----------



## skweek35

Thank you soooo much!!! You are the first one in 4 different posts who has been able to give us any reasonable explanation as to what is going on there. 
I am seeing the fertility clinic on Friday so will have to see what they suggest from here then 
thanks a mil again


----------



## breakingdawn

No problem! The good news is his motility isn't awful... there have been men with WAY lower motility to conceive naturally! However... an IUI might be perfect for you at this point. It's MUCH cheaper than IVF and helps get all the GOOD swimmers as close to your egg, right when you ovulate! Ask about that!!


----------



## skweek35

:happydance:!!!!! 
I am loving the sound of that!! Will defo ask about IUI on friday!! 

Hopefully that can be done sooner rather than later.


----------



## breakingdawn

That is the other great thing about IUI's.. the process is QUICK and easy. I know someone who tried for over 2 years with thyroid and I think some other issues and she got pregnant on her second IUI.. and the first was a chemical. So, every time IUI worked for her. :) The success rate is really good.


----------



## skweek35

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

I am just so wanting to have a baby soon - I am unfortunately not getting any younger and therefore need to have a baby soon!! 
Will most likely then wait till after the wedding to have second baba!!


----------



## breakingdawn

I hope your appointment goes well!!! Keep us posted. :)


----------



## skweek35

I certainly will! 
Thanks for the advice and listening ear


----------



## breakingdawn

Any time. :)


----------



## Zaney

yeah works out near on 29 million are brill swimmers so nothing wrong there :)


my husbands is very low bless him, but they also said about iui being an option same as ivf but iui seems to be best option for us if all goes well with my scan ......he will do another sperm count to check on his then scan this wednesday to check my insides etc lol

so cant wait for all these appointments you all have.....all getting somewhere finally and some already there.....ooooh we r so close for us all being preggers haha x


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I have been so busy lately. How are all of you? I miss you guys. Well this month just started and its already hectic. We had to get rid of one of our dogs because he was fighting with the other too, til where there was a blood bath. I'm sad we had to, but he went to a great home. This week is busy because I have finals. Hope to catch up soon


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies!! 
hope you all had a good start to the week. 

Zara - I can't wait for my appoinment on friday!! I am hopeful that a ball will be put in motion and things can start happening!! 
I so agree we defo need another batch of BFP's around here!! 

Lacey - good luck for your finals this week!! FXed it all goes well!

I have a really busy week ahead of me. Just back from Christmas shopping and done a bit of online Christmas shopping too!! Still so much to get and do before the weekend. I am due to go to Dublin to visit my brother and his family. And that is after the gynae appointment and Weight Watchers Christmas meal on Friday night!! So glad we are only flying on Saturday morning. Will be back on Sunday night! talk about a flying visit! haha


----------



## Zaney

ooooh yes all going in right direction for us all hopefully :) and cant wait to see all those BFP's :) xx


----------



## skweek35

Yup Zara, Bring on a mahoosive BFP party in here!!! 

All I want for Christmas is a BFP!!!!


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies
this week is getting to a better start my dad is finally home from the hospital and so far the dr's say everything looks good for him, he just has to stop stressing about stuff. and I'm in the 2nd week of my 2ww no symptoms for me i've been so busy with my dad I haven't had time to notice anything. 5 more days till testing date


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies!! 

Sandy great news to hear your dad is home! FXed that this is your month!! 

AFM - I've had a really busy week and an even busier weekend ahead of me!! 
How is everyone else??


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Ssndy great news to hear your dad is home! FXed that this is your month!!
> 
> AFM - I've had a really busy week and an even busier weekend ahead of me!!
> How is everyone else??

thanks I glad he's home too. I'm supper tired this week but last week was kinda crazy so i think it might be still because of that. no symptoms so far and af is due to arrive on dec 11 so we will see I usually get crampy and bloated by now so I'm crossing my fingers this is a good sign


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Sorry I havent been on much. How is everyone? I have another final tomorrow. I hope I can get a good grade. Yesterdays final I got an 80% I hope to get higher than that so I am going to study tonight=)


----------



## Zaney

hey ladies hope all is well, every1 has so much going on and glad we r or seems like we all have other things to think about.

afm - had internal scan wednesday and was told i have thyroids, thats something else to ad don to the list ay, will find out more and see what dr wants to do about it when he gets details his end x


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies 
well af hasn't shown up yet and she is due today no sign of her showing up either, I have no cramps no sore bbs nothing. I think I'll wait till tomorrow to test just incase she is acting crazy again this month. fx cycle # 16 I think hope this is it. I can't handle anymore bad news with all that has happened to my dad then this week I find out that my boss lost a huge contract and some people might loss there jobs he has already layed people off I'm kinda scared that I might loss my job in the near future. Kinda scary mat leave would be good but I may not have a job after I come back from my year off, not sure what to do anymore.


----------



## breakingdawn

FX for you butterworth (I am horrible with remembering names sorry)! I hope all of you other ladies are doing well!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello0o0o0o0o0o0o0 :D


----------



## FragileDoll

Any more bfps yet?


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> Hello0o0o0o0o0o0o0 :D

hey Anna how are things?


----------



## FragileDoll

Ever since I left this place my AF gone bit crazy and irregular. September AF showed up at CD37. This month CD35, oh boy.


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> FX for you butterworth (I am horrible with remembering names sorry)! I hope all of you other ladies are doing well!

thanks still no sign of af today either. I will be testing tonight
and my name is Sandy I forget names all the time


----------



## FragileDoll

Hiya, Sandy. I'm good, I guess. How about you?


----------



## FragileDoll

But you remember my name Sandy. Haha :D


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> Ever since I left this place my AF gone bit crazy and irregular. September AF showed up at CD37. This month CD35, oh boy.

my body was doing that for a year its only been the last 5 months that af has became reg.


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> But you remember my name Sandy. Haha :D

I have most of your names on a piece of paper that I leave on my desk so I'm kinda cheating


----------



## FragileDoll

Carla, when is your wedding?


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:



> Hiya, Sandy. I'm good, I guess. How about you?

I'm better than I was the last few weeks and maybe even better tonight if I see a bfp


----------



## FragileDoll

DH and I are BDing but only once or twice a month. So that really do not count, we need to BD much much and way more than that in order to concieve.


----------



## FragileDoll

Hope, you get your bfp, Sandy. All my prayers for you, hun.


----------



## FragileDoll

On a happy note, DH sent me an ecard where he wrote that, "You're getting a beautiful baby for Christmas", apparently bought a huge smile to my face. I think he's getting there. Still one more year to go for him to REALLY want one and try.


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> DH and I are BDing but only once or twice a month. So that really do not count, we need to BD much much and way more than that in order to concieve.

Sorry to hear that, I hope things get better for you and DH 
well I wish I could chat more but my lunch is over and I have to drive back to work. I'm glad I could talk to Ana


----------



## FragileDoll

breakingdawn said:


> I just wanted to update! I had an u/s today.... I am 7 weeks, 3 days! We heard the heart beat!!!!!! 133bpm :) EDD is July 12th... we go back in 4 weeks for the NT scan!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/7weeks.jpg
> 
> note: the circle on the right is the yolk sac ;)

Bless ya, hun. So happy for you!


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> DH and I are BDing but only once or twice a month. So that really do not count, we need to BD much much and way more than that in order to concieve.
> 
> Sorry to hear that, I hope things get better for you and DH
> well I wish I could chat more but my lunch is over and I have to drive back to work. I'm glad I could talk to AnaClick to expand...

Not to worry, hun. I'll catch ya laters! Cheers. :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Hi Team Coochie, 

Ana - so good to see you around!! My wedding is 6th April 2013 - 1 year and 4 months to go. 
AFM - had a really busy weekend. Started with my FS appointment on Friday afternoon. Looking good. She recons that OH's stats are pretty good. She said that they add the rapid and slow motility results together and like them to be above 40%. OH's add up to 60%
She also said that the sperm concentration should be above 15 - OH's is 78!!!! 
So nothing wrong with his little swimmers!! 
I have to go for CD3 bloods and will have scans in the next 6 weeks. 
The FS thinks there is nothing wrong with me and I just need to relax and have more fun with TTCing. She also said that we arent BDing enough - every other day from now on! OH's isnt complaining! haha 

Then spent the rest of the weekend in Dublin with my brother, SIL and nephew! Nephew is 3 tomorrow and absolutely gorgeous!!! He has the cutest sence of humour I have ever seen in a 3 year old!! 
In a way I am glad the weekend is over with - time to chill for a few minutes!! 

Oh my best friend had her baby this morning too. Baby Rylan Scott Adams was born this morning at 10:37am(GMT) by C-Section. 8lbs 1oz and a whopping 55.5cm - the apple doesnt fall far from the tree is what comes to mind!! His dad is 6ft5!!! No ways Rylan is going to be short!! 
He is absolutely gorgeous! Lucky to have had a cuddle already!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Good to know everything is alright. Sometimes there's really nothing wrong with the couples except for the time. God has his own diary, blessing people at different times. My name must be in the last on the list, but I'm definitely sure it's there.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
I have been so busy with school, DH and I have hardly BD because we have been so tired. I miss you ladies


----------



## breakingdawn

Good to see updates from everyone. :) I hope to read about some Christmas or New Year's BFPs soon!


----------



## FragileDoll

Haha, for sure Andrea. DH already sent me a Christmas Ecard, where he said I would be getting a beautiful baby for my christmas. I was excited I was 4 days late for my AF - though if it came true but oh shucks got my AF 4 days after it was due. lol


----------



## FragileDoll

But the fact is we are hardly Bding. Once or twice a month only.


----------



## FragileDoll

What we should eat more of when TTC...
And these are the ones to add in where ever you can. A lot are just common sense if following a healthy diet. Lots of unprocessed foods, fresh leafy greens etc etc.

The list is lengthy lol...but worth a read to see what you can add!

Pumpkin Seeds /Sunflower Seeds&#8211; naturally high in zinc and essential fatty acids (EFA&#8216;s) which are vital to healthy functioning of the male reproductive system. 

Eat 1/4 cup a day of raw pumpkin or sunflower seeds to help maintain a healthy reproductive system. 

Garlic &#8211; Garlic contains many fertility boosting nutrients such as selenium, which improves male fertility and vitamin B6 which is a hormone regulator. 

Honey &#8211; Rich in minerals and amino acids, honey has been known to enhance fertility throughout history. Many consider it to be a fertility &#8213;super-food which nourishes the reproductive system for both men and women. 

Cinnamon &#8211; Cinnamon is a sweet-tasting spice that has recently been shown to have a beneficial effect on stabilizing blood insulin levels. It has fertility enhancing properties, especially when combined with honey. Take 1/2 to 2 teaspoons of cinnamon 
mixed with 2 tablespoons honey.

In China, Japan and Far-East countries, women who do not conceive and need to strengthen the uterus, have been taking cinnamon powder for centuries. Women who cannot conceive take a pinch of cinnamon powder in half teaspoon of honey and apply it on the gums frequently throughout the day, so that it slowly mixes with the saliva and enters the body. 

Apple Cider Vinegar&#8211; Organic, unpasteurized apple cider vinegar can work to balance the pH and therefore improve fertility. You can take 2 teaspoons in a glass of water, sweetened with honey. Drink a glass twice a day. This should be used by both men and women. 

Avocado - Avocado provides a great source of vitamin E which is a powerful antioxidant and an important fertility nutrient for both men and women. It improves sperm function and helps to regulate ovulation and improve cervical mucus. 

Goji Berries &#8211; only recently introduced to the Western world, the goji berry is a sweet red fruit native to Asia. It has been used as a medicinal food for thousands of years, and has been studied extensively in modern times to substantiate its health 
benefits. In Asia, it is widely believed to increase sexual fluids and enhance fertility. 

They are the most nutrient dense food on earth, containing the highest levels of antioxidants of any known food, 500 times more vitamin C by weight than oranges, more beta carotene than carrots, more iron than spinach, 18 amino acids, Vitamins B1, B2, B6 and Vitamin E, 21 trace minerals, and many natural compounds that promote health. Be sure to eat the whole berry, as many products on the market contain just a small quantity of goji berry extract. 

Whole Grains &#8211; Whole grains such as oats, brown rice, whole wheat and quinoa are complex carbohydrates which release sugar into your bloodstream slowly. They contain an abundance of vitamins B, zinc and selenium which are essential for cellular reproduction, hormonal balance and the production of healthy eggs and sperm. 

Green Leafy Vegetables &#8211; high in magnesium (vital for female hormone balance), folic acid and vitamin B6. 

Nuts &#8211; high in B vitamins. Almonds are high in zinc; walnuts are high in zinc and omega 3 fatty acids. 

Lentils and other beans &#8211; high in folic acid 

Oysters &#8211; packed with zinc, which plays a role in semen and testosterone production in men and in ovulation and fertility in women. 

Brown Rice &#8211; high in fiber and B Vitamins. Fiber strips old hormones and waste products from the system. Without this removal, old hormones re-circulate and create imbalances. 

However, be aware that eating too much meat will increase ammonia which can interfere with the implantation of the egg in the uterus. Too much rich protein may also increase the body's acidity and affect sperm activity. Sperm are at their most efficient in an 
alkaline environment. 


A high-carbohydrate diet promotes the energy levels it takes to pursue pregnancy and also helps to keep your hormones balanced. You can supplement your diet by taking vitamins if you&#8216;re unsure or undecided about following a particular diet. 

Basically, you want to add foods that are high in folic acid, zinc, vitamin C or any of the vitamins listed earlier that help in fertility. Always consult your doctor before 
adhering to any specialized diet. 

In general when trying for a baby it makes sense to choose good quality, unprocessed foods as they are more likely to be richer in vitamins, minerals and nutrients and also more free of pesticides and added estrogens that may disrupt the reproductive cycle. By supplementing a balanced diet and healthy lifestyle with the 
foods listed above you will be doing a great deal to maximise your fertility potential.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
How are you all? I hope all is well. Well today my hubby got me a 2012 Chevy Malibu LT2. This is my Christmas gift. I am so happy=)


----------



## skweek35

Lucky you Lacey!!! I am sooo jealous!!! I want my new car now!! 
I am trying to hang on for the January sales here!! 
Got my money saved up and drawing very little interest in my bank


----------



## FragileDoll

Whoa, that's great Lacey. I didn't get my Christmas present yet. Grrrrrr.


----------



## butterworth

hey ladies
Lacey enjoy the new car 
hope everyone is good. I can't believe christmas is in less then a week and I'm not even close to ready still have a little baking to do and a few more gifts to get.
I had my staff christmas party this weekend and I had a great time got drunk with my boss and all the staff and danced my little heart out. i figured its been a crazy few weeks and af is still hanging around so lets get wasted and then go home to my love and let him take advantage of my drunken state. needless to say I had a great weekend it was nice to just dance the night away I haven't done that in a long time


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Yes Sandy - Christmas is only 5 sleeps away!! (now looks whose counting. HEHE) 
Christmas shopping all done and wrapped! I too have a bit of baking to do - but that can wait till tomorrow. Thinking of making some gingerbread men. 

Where is everyone else?? I suppose everyone is really busy with Christmas prep. 

AFM - been out today looking at dresses and colours for my wedding. I am now thinking of having a chocolate theme now. Seeing that the wedding is the week after Easter, I thinking a chocolate theme would be nice. So as for colours - brown and turquiose or brown and pink? 
Will need to speak to OH and see what he thinks.


----------



## Zaney

Glad every1 is getting into the xmas spirit :) im forgetting the old in the new year starting fresh as alot of people say and do haha gonna sort me out get healthy look after number 1 as im the 1 who looks after every1 else all the time.......and i gotta look after me to look after kids lol..... feeling my age pmsl

cant wait to read more happy stories on here, getting xmas presents early..... i dunno  hehe 

just glad every1 is making most of what they have..... wishing u all a happy xmas if i dont speak to you all before xoxoxox


----------



## purplelilly

Zaney said:


> Glad every1 is getting into the xmas spirit :) im forgetting the old in the new year starting fresh as alot of people say and do haha gonna sort me out get healthy look after number 1 as im the 1 who looks after every1 else all the time.......and i gotta look after me to look after kids lol..... feeling my age pmsl
> 
> cant wait to read more happy stories on here, getting xmas presents early..... i dunno  hehe
> 
> just glad every1 is making most of what they have..... wishing u all a happy xmas if i dont speak to you all before xoxoxox

there is nothing better than fresh starts!:thumbup: After some very dark times before DH i figured out the only way to make it is to look after/be happy with yourself first! Wishing you all the best in this New Year and beyond Zara! DH and i have agreed not to exchange presents this year as to save $ but he said he MIGHT want to open the envelope with bubs gender in it! FX he doesn't change his mind as that would be better than anything he could buy!
Getting crazy busy preparing for this weekends festivities & company so i just wanted to wish everyone on this thread (past & present) a wonderful holiday and the best of new years! I miss you all and can't wait to see a new year of bfp's and happy news!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Hi Ladies!! 

I agree - nothing better than a fresh start!! 
I must admit I am loving my time off from school/work!! Been able to catch up with things I really like doing - like baking!! I even make 2 batches of gingerbread men!!! will ice and decorate them tomorrow. 

Hope to catch up with everyone else soon 
Missing you all


----------



## breakingdawn

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you sweet ladies!! I hope everyone is doing well. I have my 12 week NT scan in just one week from now!


----------



## skweek35

OH my gosh Andrea - almost 12 weeks already!!! Congrats!!! 
Cant wait to see the piccies 

Merry Christmas to you too!!


----------



## butterworth

Merry Christmas to all my wonderful ladies 
got my cheesecake in the oven and almost ready for tomorrows chirstmas dinner with my parents the first christmas at my house,then off to DF's family on christmas day. Christmas my favorite holiday always so much to eat,the best part I think.


----------



## Jemma0717

Merry Christmas! I'm SHOCKED!
 



Attached Files:







122611.jpg
File size: 57.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## skweek35

Tiff that is great news!!!!! Congrats HUN!!! 
I am over the moon for you!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Jemma0717 said:


> Merry Christmas! I'm SHOCKED!

What a love Christmas present! Congrats! :flower:


----------



## skweek35

Hi girls, have any of you had an HSG scan before?


----------



## breakingdawn

I have not but know someone who has. :)


----------



## skweek35

Was it painful for them? 
Got mine booked for next friday at 9am. Meant to be going to work after scan. 
From what I am reading I might want to go home and rest. 
Really not sure if I should book the whole day off work?


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, it depends on if you have any problems. Generally it's just uncomfortable, much like a pap smear. However, when my friend had it done she had a blocked tube and the doctor was actually able to unblock it right then by pushing fluid through her tube and that was extremely painful for her. However, I think up until that point she said it wasn't too bad. You might be a little sore but it shouldn't be anything substantial unless you have something like my friend did and you get a tube un blocked!


----------



## skweek35

Thanks for all that info Andrea!! 
I am just not sure I need to take a whole day off work. Still umming and erring! 
Wil chat to Deputy Head again - as she knows we are TTCing! 

I just dont want to be taking a day off and then I am fine and able to work afterwards!! I will feel such a fake if I take the day off and then I'm fine and sitting at home


----------



## Jemma0717

How is everyone? I just got done being sick for 6 days! It was the worst virus I've ever had


----------



## skweek35

I'm well thanks Tiff!!! Just enjoying the Christmas break. 
Had my first FS appointment about 3 weeks ago. CD3 bloods due for next week some time and HSG scan next Friday morning. Then set to see FS Feb 17th!! 
Hoping the HSG scan goes well and if nothing else clears my tubes and I get my BFP soon!! 

Hope you are feeling better!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Woot Woot! Happy for that new BFP. WTG!


----------



## purplelilly

Tiff CONGRATS!!!! So happy for you honey! You got that 2011 BFP afterall! Hope you're feelin better soon.
Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas (didn't have a computer all weekend) and enjoy the new years celebration to come! :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Congrats Tiff! No luck on my end. I have a infection that made my af not come. so I am waiting for Janaury and hopefully she will come and it wont be too bad.


----------



## breakingdawn

I hope all of you ladies waiting get your BFP's soon, keep the faith!

AFM, I have my NT scan in 2 more days.. Friday morning. Very nervous but thinking positive thoughts everything goes okay! I'll be sure to update some some after. :)


----------



## skweek35

WHOOP WHOOP 12 weeks tomorrow!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Just got back from dr- didn't do a scan but she thinks I'm farther along by the feel of my uterus. Too big to only be 4 weeks so we are assuming my last( weird) period was implantation. I go back Jan 6the. They didn't do blood work either just urine test. Dumb. Anyways you can see in my sig about how far I might be


----------



## purplelilly

Tiff that is awesome! bfp and 2/3 the way thru first tri! I thought it was dumb that they didn't send me for blood work until 12wks either:dohh:

There is too many sick ladies on here! hope everyone gets healthy soon!:flower:

Carla good luck on friday!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
I was just looking at my dates and am unsure of what I should do. 

I have just worked out that my next af is due next week Wednesday. AF usually stays for about 3 or 4 days, which means that I might still be bleeding when I am meant to be having my scan done. 
I have read that the HSG scan is meant to be done after af has gone. 
Should I call the hospital to reschedule the appointment?


----------



## purplelilly

Carla I don't think it'll hurt to call them and see what they would like to do. Maybe if they can move you a couple of days now just to be safe?


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Christina, I will be calling the doctors in the morning now. Will see what they have to say. 
Thanks for the advice


----------



## Jemma0717

Scan on Tuesday! :D


----------



## skweek35

YAY YAY!!!! :happydance: for Tuesday!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Good luck Tiff! :) My NT scan is tomorrow morning. If all goes well I plan to share on Facebook!


----------



## breakingdawn

Baby says HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!! 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo3-1.jpg

NT scan went great! So far everything looks good. Baby was waving, dancing around, sucking its thumb, and playing with its feet. It was adorable! Hopefully in 4 weeks we can do an early gender scan but I am thinking BOY!


----------



## Jemma0717

Love Love Love it! I can't wait to make it to that point. Congrats!!! :D


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies!!! Andrea - that pic is just too gorgeous!!! I say its a boy too!! I think I can already see the testees!! 2 little dots? Yes I am not qualified in these things but having a mother who is a qualified midwife she always looks for 2 white(ish) dots 'down below'. 

Tiff - cant wait to see your scan pics too!! 

afm - I have just finished my 1st Christmas glass of white!! Seeing that I was not allowed to have any alcomahol for the past week due to nasty antibiotics I think I have a little catching up to do!! 
Just waiting on af to arrive now so I can get the cd3 bloods and hsg scan done!! Then I say roll on BFP!!!


----------



## purplelilly

Carla have a glass for me while you're catching up :) I sooo miss my wine! I'm sending you TONS of baby dust for that BFP to come soon!
:dust::dust:

Andrea that pic is beautiful! I wont guess on genders as i don't even know what my bubs is but i love the pic!:happydance:

Tiff I cant wait to see yours too!:happydance:


----------



## skweek35

I will gladly have a glass for all of you!!!! on my 2nd glass - whose is this one?? 
Seeing that I've had mine already only fair I drink for all of you too!!


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> Merry Christmas! I'm SHOCKED!

omg I've missed so much, congrats tiff I'm so happy for you


----------



## butterworth

happy new years everyone
christmas was pretty crazy for us lots of traveling around and all during my ov time so we didn't bed much as we weren't staying at our house and christmas holidays made me so tired plus I was still working this whole week so I was too tired to bd, oh well. I'm not going to stress about it, it will happen when it happens I guess, just hopefully before my 29th birthday which is in march, if I can get pg before my 29th birthday I would be so happy


----------



## breakingdawn

Happy New Year ladies!

Tiff, good luck on your scan, look forward to your update. :)

Nothing interesting will be going on here for another 4 weeks at least, then I think I am going to have my early gender scan. Until then... nothing exciting!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies,
How is everyone? Happy new year. Well I finally scheduled my HSG and it's this Wednesday. I'm nervous, but hubby will be with me. Wish me luck. Hope all of us waiting for a BFP soon.


----------



## skweek35

Happy New Year to Team Coochie!!! 
Hope you all had a really good new years eve!! 

Hopefully that will be 2 more BFP's coming very soon then, 
What with Lacey and me scheduled for HSG scans in the next 2 weeks!! 
Roll on :bfp:'s!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi ladies, had my scan today

You can read about it here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...an-today-expected-yet-unexpected-results.html


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Tiff, so glad it all went well!!! You have nothing to worry about! Praying your sticky little bean is ultra sticky and is snuggled in for the next 8 months!! 
H & H 9 months for you!!! LOVE the scripture you have in your siggie!!!

AFM - YAY YAY AF showed up right on schedule!!! so yes back to CD1 for me!! 
This now means that CD3 bloods to be done on Friday and reschedule the HSG scan for end of next week!! yay yay Yes I have never been happier to see AF!!!! 

Hope you all have a really good day!!!


----------



## purplelilly

Carla I'm so glad everything is right on track for you!!! It's wierd being happy to see AF isn't it,lol!

Jemma-- you're in my prayers honey! This will be a sticky bean (maybe even a 40+ weeker, lol) I'm glad to hear you've found some peace & comfort in the travel thru 1st tri.

Lacey-- good luck today honey! One more step closer to your BFP!

Sandy-- I'm sending you loads of babydust & good vibes!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Andrea-- Never thought i'd say this but i hope the next 4 wks are totally uneventfull for you:thumbup:

as for all the other ladies just lerking around I hope you all are well and quickly approaching your BFP's for the new year!

AFM-- As i approach 3rd tri :wacko: I got told at my last appt that there is a band of tissue across my uterus. I have been scheduled for another u/s on the 30th and am now a total nervous wreck. I guess there is a possibility of my baby getting tangled on it so I am now "a higher risk" and more likely for a c-section. Just praying now that all goes well the next 3mths and this lil beany stays safe!


----------



## butterworth

Tiff I'm so happy everthing went well and your are deff in my prayers for the next little while 
Christina i'm praying for you too stay safe little bean

Carla fx for you yay one step closer bfp here we come

AFM- Not much going on here, I'm excited for 2012 lots of big changes I feel. going to start updating my kitchen soon, repainting cupboards and installing a new countertop I'm trying not to spend a lot of money but my kitchen is due for a new counter top so why not paint as well I love redecotaring I just hate living in the mess and this is going to be a messy job for sure.


----------



## breakingdawn

Ladies! I hope 2012 is treating everyone great so far! 

On January 28th around 4pm we should know if we are on team pink or team blue! We are electing to do an early gender scan. So exciting!

I hope we see some new BFP's very soon! I have saved seats for all of you on the baby train!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Yes Christina, really wierd being sooo happy to see AF!!!! 

I managed to call the hospital today and got a new appointment for the HSG scan - Next Wednesday, Jan 11th at 2pm!!! 
TV scan this Friday followed by CD3 bloods!! 
Then just to wait till Feb 17th for the follow up appointment. 
Hell who knows, I might even be pregnant by then and just not know it! 
FXed!!! 

Hope every one else is doing well


----------



## breakingdawn

Hope your HSG goes well! :)

I just got my official NT/blood results in. 1:10,000 risk for Down syndrome or Trisomy 18. So relieved. Blood work came back neg. for any disease/illness and my blood count was above average. I am pretty happy!


----------



## skweek35

Andrea that is really great news!!! 
3 months done - 6 months to go!! 

Has anyone heard news from Lacey today? I know she was going for her HSG scan today.


----------



## breakingdawn

Also I'll be delivering at week 39 since I have to have a planned c-section so that shortens things up some.. especially if I went overdue to week 41. :)


----------



## skweek35

Lucky you Andrea - have you been given a date yet? 
My best friend was only given her C-Section date 2 weeks before!!! 
26 weeks and counting then!! hehe


----------



## breakingdawn

He claims I will get my date at my 20 week ultrasound when they confirm for SURE how far along I seem to be. Right now my due date is July 12th which would make us have ALMOST a July 4th baby, going one week early! So, we'll see what they say after my 20 week scan!


----------



## skweek35

July 4th Baby - that would be cool!! 

Roll on 20 week scan!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
Sorry I haven't been on. I thought I would update you. HSG scan went well. No blocked tubes!:happydance: So Now all I have left is on January 17 I have to get blood work done to check my progesterone levels. I am so glad everything is ok. HSG scan was not bad, it just hurt a little because the catheter has a balloon and makes you feel like you have menstrual cramps. the procedure for me was about 8 minutes. They took dye and put it in the catheter and watched it go out my Fallopian tubes. So Hopefully we will make a baby Payson soon=):bunny:
Hope all is well with everyone. Andrea congrats on the news and Tiff you will be fine. Just stay relaxed and happy. I am so happy for you girls. Hopefully soon I can join you al/ with a BFP


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm so happy your hsg went well and with little pain!! Wishing hard for your BFP very soon. :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Thank you! I realized I havent updated my journal in awhile maybe I will do that tomorrow lol or now


----------



## breakingdawn

I finally started a pregnancy journal just shy of 13 weeks, lol!


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 
Well what a start to the day!!! 
Rubbish weather here!!! and the blinkin wind closed my car door before I could get my hand bag out the car - with both sets of car keys, mobile phone and all!!!! 
Had to call a man to come rescue me!!! I feel such a twit!!! 

Lacey - so glad to hear your HSG scan went well!! 

Hope you all have a really good day!!


----------



## butterworth

hope everyone had a good day
sorry to hear your morning did't start so good Carla, hope it turned out better
i read your journal Andrea you do have a story to tell after everything that had happened, very inspiring. 
I can't wait for the rest of us to join the bfp club 
2012 big changes I can feel it


----------



## breakingdawn

It's definitely our miracle baby, without a doubt. Even our doctor was amazed it happened the first month back at TTC. I guess everything that happened, did so for a reason... it's still hard to think that way since I have a baby in heaven now. But he or she must have just been too good for Earth and had to go straight home. But clearly we have an angel looking over us. <3


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Andrea - defo a angel watching over you now!! 

Lacey - so glad your HSG went well!! 

AFM - well my key antics yesterday provided such entertainment at work - they are still teasing me about locking myself out my car!! :haha: 
Had my scan this morning followed by a 90 minute wait for my CD3 blood tests!! I really should have just gone up at lunch time! So much I could have done in that time!! 
Oh well, I am just sooo glad its the weekend and have 2 days to catch up on school work!! Nope no time for resting this weekend!! 
Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## butterworth

looking forward to tomorrow night its my girls weekend and it has been about 7 months since the last girls weekend I have a feeling its going to get a little crazy


----------



## skweek35

OH MY GOSH, Sandy! I am sooo jealous!! I could so do with a girly night out too!!! 
May I join you? HEHE
Have fun


----------



## Pnutsprincess

hello Ladies,
How is everyone today? I miss you all. Sorry we have all been busy. Wish things would slow down. Have a great night!


----------



## butterworth

hello ladies
hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## skweek35

Hi Sandy 
Yes I'm doing well thanks. 
Really looking forward to tomorrow afternoon as I'm going for the HSG scan. 
Really hoping for a painfree scan so I can go car shopping afterwards! I desperately need a newer car! 
Hope team coochie are doing well!


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> Hi Sandy
> Yes I'm doing well thanks.
> Really looking forward to tomorrow afternoon as I'm going for the HSG scan.
> Really hoping for a painfree scan so I can go car shopping afterwards! I desperately need a newer car!
> Hope team coochie are doing well!

hope everything goes well with the HSG scan and have fun car shopping

can't wait for this weekend Df doesn't work so I finally get to sleep in with no alarm I know its only weds but I'm supper tired. AF is due friday pretty sure she is going to arrive that day I did't ttc last month its was to crazy of a month and I wanted to take dec off so I could relax and do a little celebrating so once she shows up I can start ttc again


----------



## skweek35

Hi Sandy, 
HSg scan went well, but now need to wait for the official results. The doc said that my tubes are clear and now is the time to really try!! HOOWHOO!!!! No need to tell me to start BDing!! hehe 
bit of a bugger though - my mom saw me on my way home this afternon (before the scan) so phoned to find out why I was not at work. I told her I had an ultrasound booked for 2pm just to check my ovaries. She offered to get the results early for me!! I think NOT!!! She doesnt know we are TTCing!! 
I did speak to the nurse and ask her to make sure that my mother cant get access to these results (she is a TB nurse at the same hospital)!!! I hope I have done enough to prevent her from finding out.


----------



## purplelilly

fx you can keep your secret hon! I don't know how they are in england but in the states a nurse/doc can go to jail for releasing information without consent, but i know how it is when they work at the same hospital! My mom is a nurse practioner at like 3 hospitals (thankfully not the closest one to me!) and i already told them NO ONE but me and DH gets any info at all about my preg. She can be very difficult to deal with and cannot keep a secret to save her life so i understand the worry! So very glad to hear it all went well though so start:sex::sex::sex: already!:haha:


----------



## skweek35

It sounds like your mom is just like mine!!! 
When DF and I got engaged she just wanted to tell everyone!!!! She even said to me one night that she was so close to telling people I specifically told her not to tell then!! I will have to come up with a good reason why I cant go to weight watchers when I do fall preggers!


----------



## purplelilly

Talk to your doc hon cuz alot of them say it's fine to stay on weight watcher because it's healthy eating habits not popping pills. He may just tell you to suppliment xxx amount of calories into a day extra, then you'll be completely off the hook!:thumbup: My DH did the "proper" thing and asked my mom & dad for my hand in marriage before he proposed (they're divorced) My mom dropped SOOOO many hints about it to me (something we NEVER discussed before) that i knew he was going to propose.:growlmad: She was upset that i didn't tell her about the pregn before 2nd trimester too. (even though my step sister told her about her BFP at 6wks with a promise not to say anything, then my mom had to tell 8ppl when she miscarried at 9wks!) There is no way she could keep a secret! I'm watching her now because we've decided to stay team yellow and it's killing her not knowing!


----------



## skweek35

Oh there is no way I want to find out too! team yellow all the way!!! 
With my mom being a qualified midwife she looks at scan picks and tells the people exactly what they are having!!! EVERY TIME!!! 
So no way I want her to see my scan pics!! that is going to be a difficult one!!


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> Hi Sandy,
> HSg scan went well, but now need to wait for the official results. The doc said that my tubes are clear and now is the time to really try!! HOOWHOO!!!! No need to tell me to start BDing!! hehe
> bit of a bugger though - my mom saw me on my way home this afternon (before the scan) so phoned to find out why I was not at work. I told her I had an ultrasound booked for 2pm just to check my ovaries. She offered to get the results early for me!! I think NOT!!! She doesnt know we are TTCing!!
> I did speak to the nurse and ask her to make sure that my mother cant get access to these results (she is a TB nurse at the same hospital)!!! I hope I have done enough to prevent her from finding out.

well medical staff of any kind have privacy laws they have to follow if you said you didn't want your mom to get your results then they have to listen so hopefully with your mom working in the same hospital she wont sneak around to find your result without you knowing. have fun bd'ing


----------



## breakingdawn

Glad to hear your hsg went well! I hope you get a B F P very soon! Same for the rest of you ladies still waiting. I have my FX for you!

AFM, hit my second trimester today. :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Congrats Carla! start Bding already. :happydance::happydance:

And Congrats to you too, Andrea. :thumbup::happydance::happydance:

For me, I just can't seem to conceive. I do not have any kids, hitting my 26 birthday this July. Very upset!


----------



## FragileDoll

Congrats Carla! start Bding already. :happydance::happydance:

And Congrats to you too, Andrea. :thumbup::happydance::happydance:

For me, I just can't seem to conceive. I do not have any kids, hitting my 26th birthday this July. Very upset!


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 
I'm at work and really shouldnt be on here but have a few minutes so thought I would post quickly. 

Andrea - cant wait to hear if you are pink or blue!!! And well done for getting to your 2nd tri!!! 

Ana - I am going to be 36 in Feb and still no kids!!! so dont worry hun, you have loads of time still!! Get BDing and get that BFP with me so we can be bump buddies!! 

AFM - we officially started BDing last night again and will be at it every other night till either the witch arrives or I get my BFP!!! 
Really hoping for BFP this month. 
Oh I also ordered a Cheri22 reading - rather interesting. Will post it on here in a bit - Basically she said concieve or give birth in Feb to a girl. 
I so hope its concieve!!!


----------



## skweek35

Here it is ladies 

GIRL - FEB so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in

The first thing that they show is an early morning delivery, which would tell me that shes born after 7am but no later than 11am. Shes always going to be insightful, hardworking and a bit of a perfectionist. Shes always going to know exactly what she wants and has a hard time with being a bit more laid back with things. Shes just this get up and go type personality and really feisty.

When it comes to your daughter, shes always going to be pleasant. She wants. I am seeing her as someone who si always going to be good with her friends. Always the one that seems to be getting along with everyone and anyone. people enjoy her company. Shes smart, shes funny, and she always a bit competitive. In a fun way, and s always the one that makes things interesting.

As far as your daughter, shes always going to be someone who seems to have just as many male friends as she has female. Shes always this down to earth entertaining person. Shes always going to love to sing. I am seeing her being an "okay" singer, but its more about having a good time. Shes an amazing dancer.

When it comes to your daughter, they show her working as a writer. I am seeing this linked to working for a magazine type company. 

When it comes to marriage I am seeing her closer to 28. They will have two girls and one boy of their own.







GIRL - JUNE so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in
When ti comes to your daughter, shes someone who is a bit more on the emotional side. Shes always looking out for other people, at times getting taken advantage of because of how giving she is. I think that you will find that more than anything this is frustrating for your daughter because she gives so much of herself and that she can't understand why people would want to do that to her.

Shes always going to love animals. You will find that it really does not matter what kind of animal it is, shes just got a soft sport for them and they seem to be drawn to her. Shes always going to love bunnies. They show a bunny that is white with a bit of grey and seems to have a grey patch over its eye.

They show her as being someone who si always happy, tries to focus on the good things in life and really does not want to let anyone down. Shes always going to study and ensure that what she is learning sinks in. You will find her to always do well on tests. Usually a low A to a high B average. 

When ti comes to your daughter, shes someone who is always accountable for what she does. Shes not going to be pushy and seems to be accepting of things that she can't change. She hates to loose any friendships even when the person was not that good of a friend to begin with. It sometimes bothers her that her older sister is so protective of her, but understands the reasons behind her motives.

When ti comes to career paths, they show her working as a pediatric nurse.

When it comes to marriage I am seeing her closer to 23. They will have two boys and one girl of their own.


----------



## butterworth

interesting reading hoping you get a bfp soon
af got me last night but feb looking good for me and if I don't get a bfp in feb then march would be great its both me and df birthdays in march and I would be so happy if I got a bfp that month


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies 

Sandy - Oh yes!! that would be such a lovely birthday pressie for both of you!! 

Where is everyone else?? 
Its sooo quiet in here again


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you ladies? I am sorry I havent been on much. Been so busy with school and I got a bad cold right now which is making me uncomfy. My 23rd birthday was January 11th so hubby took me out to dinner and bought me a cake. It was a great birthday and I wish the night didnt have to end. The 17th is blood work for progesterone level and then I am done with all my infertility things and can call my doctor to see why I haven't gotten pregnant


----------



## skweek35

:flower: :cake:Happy Birthday Lacey!! Hope you had a really good day!! :cake: :flower:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Thank you


----------



## breakingdawn

Hope you had a great birthday!

Sorry I've been MIA.... Just tired a lot lately and busy with school!

Let's round up some Valentine babies ladies! If you're not using OPK's yet I highly recommend them and I got mine dirt cheap on amazon and they've worked for me every cycle!

13 more days until the big gender scan. Hope we can find out!


----------



## skweek35

Hi Andrea - 13 days will fly by!!! Cant wait to hear if you are pink or blue!! 

AFM - I'm just soooooo excited!!! :happydance: 
I bought a 'new' car today!!!! I will be fetching it tomorrow after work!!! 
Hyundai i30!!! lovely big boot!!! and lots of space on the back seat for baby seats and stuff!!!! Now to make sure I put that back seat to good use!!! hehe wink wink nudge nudge!! hehe :rofl: !!! 
See - I am trying to make it a valentines BFP here!! hehe


----------



## butterworth

Lacey happy belated birthday

af is gone today she was only here for 2 days very short period for me but at least she's done and I can get on with bd'ing again. its been well over a year and still nothing but I do know a few ladies that had been on bc as long as me and did all the test they could to see why they hadn't got a bfp yet and everything had come back clear and it still took 2 years to finally get a bfp so that is why I haven't stressed to much I know bc is one of the biggest reasons on why I haven't gotten that bfp yet.

Carla last year around feb I saw a psychic in person never met her before but heard from a few people that she was really good. before I even sat down she had asked me if I was trying to get preg and I said yes but at that time we were ntnp. she had told me that it would take awhile to get pg that she could see in my body bc still working and even though i had stopped taking I still had traces of it and that was why it was going to take awhile. she did tell me that I was going to have a boy first then a girl and then years later we would try again for a another baby and that would be a boy too. this reading I had was so amazing she didn't just talk about me having kids she talked about alot of thing my work and home life and the crazy thing is the stuff she predicted about my work have come true a year later after seeing her. so the only thing I didn't ask was how long is a while before I get pg. but either way I was very surprised at what she knew about me very gifted person. I still think about that reading and have thought maybe I should see her again. it has been a year since I had seen her last I've only seen 2 in my life and she was the best one I didn't say anything in this reading all I did was nod my head she knew so much about me its was kinda creppy made my hair stand straight.


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> Hi Andrea - 13 days will fly by!!! Cant wait to hear if you are pink or blue!!
> 
> AFM - I'm just soooooo excited!!! :happydance:
> I bought a 'new' car today!!!! I will be fetching it tomorrow after work!!!
> Hyundai i30!!! lovely big boot!!! and lots of space on the back seat for baby seats and stuff!!!! Now to make sure I put that back seat to good use!!! hehe wink wink nudge nudge!! hehe :rofl: !!!
> See - I am trying to make it a valentines BFP here!! hehe

yay new car very nice Carla


----------



## skweek35

Oh my Sandy!!! I have always been intriguied( oops spelling??) with psychics! 
I dont know what it is about them - just a strange ability to know about us without us actually saying anything! WEIRD!! 
I am planning on printing out the reading and packing it away for a while - maybe a secret baby box for both and then see in years to come what comes of these readings. 
I am interested to see just how much of it comes true - esp the very distant future - about my girls having careers and kids of their own. 
Oh well time will only tell


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> Oh my Sandy!!! I have always been intriguied( oops spelling??) with psychics!
> I dont know what it is about them - just a strange ability to know about us without us actually saying anything! WEIRD!!
> I am planning on printing out the reading and packing it away for a while - maybe a secret baby box for both and then see in years to come what comes of these readings.
> I am interested to see just how much of it comes true - esp the very distant future - about my girls having careers and kids of their own.
> Oh well time will only tell

I'd print it and put it way for sure you just never know what might actually come true in the future. In my reading I didn't record anything so all I have is my memories of that day and it is still very clear in my mind. most of the stuff she told me was about my past and she was right. my future at work she told me that day that I would be at my job for under 10 years (it going to be 5 this june) and that I would be moved around in the pharmacy. I had just got my new position that month I'd seen her and I just found out in dec we lost a good contract and I am moving jobs again not really what I do but a new room with other people to do it in. so that part is coming true. now its just the baby part that I haven't had come true yet.


----------



## skweek35

Well FXed we can be bump buddies together!!!


----------



## butterworth

for sure that would be great


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello girls, hope you all are doing great.

I have a request. My hubby and I are going through a bumpy road in our life and facing a lot of financial crises. How because I hate begging I entered a contest by submitting my hand made design to this site, where they give a prize money if their design wins. 

All I need is, your votes. Your vote can make a difference in my life and get me and hubby into track. 

All you need to do is, go to: https://www.threadless.com/submission/394871/Hot_Sun

Login (you can signup with your Facebook),
Check the box "Notify me if as a Tee"
Click on the number "5", your score is registered and it will take you to the next design. 
Come back and leave a comment. 

That's all you have to do. Please don't read and run, you can save us in our needy time.

You can even copy paste this to your profiles if you want your friends be a helping hand for a friend in need. Thank you in advance, I appreciate your help, and understand if you cant.


----------



## butterworth

I've decided to plan my wedding not sure on the date but I'm going to look for a dress and see how things go. wish me luck ladies


----------



## skweek35

I loved dress shopping!!!! Just loved trying on all those beautiful dresses!!! 
Have fun!! 
Oh and get BDing!! - now that AF has left! hehe 

Keep us updated on the wedding plans.


----------



## purplelilly

i LOVED shopping for my wedding dress! I think we drove the ladies at the store crazy trying on every style in there!lol have fun!


----------



## skweek35

Hey Christina, how you doing??


----------



## purplelilly

Hi Carla ! Im doing pretty good thanks. I keep prayin for all your 
Bfp's! Every day I come on here expecting to see another one!
How ru doing? I'm counting down to my u/s on the 30 th to find out 
If everything is goin ok & if I'll be an early c- section so all you 
Ladies are a much needed distraction!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## skweek35

Hi Christina, 
I am well thanks. Just had an HSG scan last week and hoping for a BFP in the next few weeks. I think I am already in my TWW as my bb's are already sore! 

3 weeks to go to your next scan! FXed all is well. Do you know if you are team pink or blue? Or are you staying team yellow? 

Oh you can change you spoiler - Tiff(Jemma) is almost 12 weeks already


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi ladies,

Thought I updated here but I am only 8 weeks today. I go for my 2nd scan today too. So I wasn't as far along as they thought but that's ok


----------



## skweek35

Hi Tiff - Why did I think you were further along than that?? haha silly me!! 
Happy 8 weeks!!! 
Any scan pics? 
Hows the studying going?


----------



## purplelilly

Tiff-- can't wait to hear how well your lil one is doing!!

Carla-- I think your BFP is coming soon! Now that you have some answers (and some weight off your shoulders) the next to come is a lil bubba! We are still team yellow as DH doesn't want to know (but i don't think i'm gonna look away at the next scan since it's KILLING ME!!:blush:) The scan is actually January 30th so just over a week. I'm hoping to walk in and have them say "alls ok we were wrong" but i have my sister coming with me to help me be alittle more practical :blush:

Cant believe how quiet it's been in here. Hope all the ladies are doing well!:flower:


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm around just tired and working on my masters! Ugh!! Hope everyone is doing good! Got our gender scan in 9 days... Woo! :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Go here to see the scan!!:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/857768-had-my-scan-8wk1day.html#post15106488


----------



## purplelilly

Tiff that is AWESOME!!! congrats honey! (i do love the gummy bear ultrasounds!)


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Christina - I do hope I get that BFP sooner rather than later. I ordered a reading (contriversial I know) She said find out, concieve or give birth in Feb! I sure hope it is find out! 
Do let us know if you find out. FXed all is going well with your bubba. 

Tiff - Love the scan pic!!! Your bubba looks great!! 

Andrea - Deffo WOOHOO for gender scan!! Cant wait to find out if you are team blue or pink! 

AFM - have so much school work to do this weekend I dont know if I am going to enjoy the weekend!! And DF wants to take my new car out for a drive. So off to Sevenoaks tomorrow for most of the day. Why cant I have a job I dont have work to do over the weekend!!


----------



## butterworth

hey ladies
hope everyone is having a good weekend. not much going on here just doing some house work and baby making this weekend we both had the weekend off together and that doesn't happen too often so I've been enjoying some one on one time I've been trying to keep up with the everyday bd'ing but it gets hard to do when your tired. this week is my ov week so i need to make sure we stick to the plan of at least every other day. Carla fx we both get our bfp soon.


----------



## skweek35

oh yes - lets hope we get our BFP this next month. I have just worked out that I could test as early as Friday. 
But lets see if I can hold out till Feb 6th!! I think AF is due Feb 4th. 
I have got 2 tests standing by. Now just to practise a little self-control. 
Yeah right!!:haha:


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> oh yes - lets hope we get our BFP this next month. I have just worked out that I could test as early as Friday.
> But lets see if I can hold out till Feb 6th!! I think AF is due Feb 4th.
> I have got 2 tests standing by. Now just to practise a little self-control.
> Yeah right!!:haha:

fx crossed for you Carla I'm hoping you get that bfp soon.
I still haven't ov yet but from what my body is telling me is going to be very soon. if I don't get a bfp in feb then I'm going to see a dr for sure just to see whats taking us so long. I'm going to be 29 in march and df is going to be 36 also in march and I am so ready to be a mom. this is going to be our month I can just feel it.


----------



## skweek35

You are still soo young hun. I'm going to be 36 on Feb 21st!! 
Yes this will be out month!!! 
Think positive, Be positive, Pee positive!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

My bday is Feb 21st too!! AND that's when I enter 2nd tri as well!


----------



## skweek35

WOOHOO YAY YAY birthday buddies!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Carla, FX for your BFP! Tiff, you're moving right along! I hope to read about some BFP's soon!!

Nothing too exciting going on over here. Halfway to week 16 and 5 days until the big u/s!


----------



## Shineystar

Hi ladies!

Just wanted to say hi, and you all seem so supportive!

When I first came to this forum I didn't feel made welcome, but seem to have made some friends on another group now :)

I'm only at the start of my journey, and currently due to test on Sunday, but I'm feeling really negative all of a sudden today, dunno what it is but just feel this is going to be much harder than I first thought. And hubby is great, but doesn't exactly ooze sympathy, just saying 'don't get too disappointed if it doesn't happen right away' easy for him to say! 

So wonder if I can tag along for the positivity you all seem to have :flower:


----------



## breakingdawn

Shineystar said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to say hi, and you all seem so supportive!
> 
> When I first came to this forum I didn't feel made welcome, but seem to have made some friends on another group now :)
> 
> I'm only at the start of my journey, and currently due to test on Sunday, but I'm feeling really negative all of a sudden today, dunno what it is but just feel this is going to be much harder than I first thought. And hubby is great, but doesn't exactly ooze sympathy, just saying 'don't get too disappointed if it doesn't happen right away' easy for him to say!
> 
> So wonder if I can tag along for the positivity you all seem to have :flower:

Welcome! :hugs:

I am one of the resident negative nancy's around here! :blush: That is why I joined, to try and change. I suffered a horrible ectopic pregnancy in August, lost my right tube on 9/3. I just KNEW it would take a year to get pregnant again but I was wrong... one month later I got my BFP on Halloween! In that month I tried hard to remain positive despite a really crappy situation.

I really hope you see your BFP soon!


----------



## butterworth

Shineystar said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to say hi, and you all seem so supportive!
> 
> When I first came to this forum I didn't feel made welcome, but seem to have made some friends on another group now :)
> 
> I'm only at the start of my journey, and currently due to test on Sunday, but I'm feeling really negative all of a sudden today, dunno what it is but just feel this is going to be much harder than I first thought. And hubby is great, but doesn't exactly ooze sympathy, just saying 'don't get too disappointed if it doesn't happen right away' easy for him to say!
> 
> So wonder if I can tag along for the positivity you all seem to have :flower:

Its great to think positive I've been on this journey for 1&1/2 years and trust me I've had some bad months but these ladies have helped me through everything. this has been the hardest journey I've ever been on but i know it will happen for me one day and that is what has given me the strength to keep going. fx you get your bfp on sunday


----------



## FitzBaby

Hello long lost friends!!!!
Sorry I dissappeared for awhile. This TTC stuff is getting me down! On Progesterone now and have an HSG for Thursday. Waiting on DHs sample results as well. So wonderful to hear about all the growing babes!


----------



## purplelilly

Hi Greer! Miss ya around here honey! Glad to hear you're working on things there. Don't let it get you down. It's gonna happen when you least expect it too!


----------



## skweek35

Hi Greer - yes missed you around here!! 
I just had my HSG 2 weeks ago - now waiting to test! I think I can start testing from the end of this weekend !! 

As Christina said - dont let it get you down (I know easier said than done!!) 
They do say that we are 30% more fertile after having the HSG scan done!! hehe 
Make sure that you start BDing as soon after the scan as is possible. 
We started BD 2 days after the scan. 
GL. let us know how the scan goes.


----------



## butterworth

Greer nice to hear from you fx for you and Carla

afm bd'ing like crazy


----------



## purplelilly

butterworth said:


> Greer nice to hear from you fx for you and Carla
> 
> afm bd'ing like crazy

:sex::bunny::spermy::bfp::happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

I've been having AF type cramps today again. BB's are really sore today. 
Just hope this is not AF that is about to make an early arrival!!


----------



## breakingdawn

WOO! Get those eggies ladies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FitzBaby

Ha. Thanks ladies. Can't say I am excited for the HSG tomorrow. It will be cycle day7 so we will bs starting this weekend


----------



## skweek35

Good luck Greer, Just focus on the end results - 30% more fertile than before!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## FitzBaby

HSG was not as bad as I thought. Uncomfortable and a bit painful but it was quick and glad to know I am ok in there! DHs sperm count came back low and my progesterone is low so will do progesterone again this month, then back to Clomid, and possible artificial insemination?

Skweek... How are you feeling today? When will you test?


----------



## purplelilly

:happydance:greer glad to hear you got some answers! Now your docs can find the right combo for you two.:happydance:


----------



## Shineystar

butterworth said:


> Its great to think positive I've been on this journey for 1&1/2 years and trust me I've had some bad months but these ladies have helped me through everything. this has been the hardest journey I've ever been on but i know it will happen for me one day and that is what has given me the strength to keep going. fx you get your bfp on sunday

thank you butterworth, I cant imagine how hard it must be to go through this for so long, I hope it happens for you soon :dust:


----------



## Shineystar

breakingdawn said:


> Welcome! :hugs:
> 
> I am one of the resident negative nancy's around here! :blush: That is why I joined, to try and change. I suffered a horrible ectopic pregnancy in August, lost my right tube on 9/3. I just KNEW it would take a year to get pregnant again but I was wrong... one month later I got my BFP on Halloween! In that month I tried hard to remain positive despite a really crappy situation.
> 
> I really hope you see your BFP soon!

aww you have been through alot, and look you have proved positive thinking can help :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

FitzBaby said:


> HSG was not as bad as I thought. Uncomfortable and a bit painful but it was quick and glad to know I am ok in there! DHs sperm count came back low and my progesterone is low so will do progesterone again this month, then back to Clomid, and possible artificial insemination?
> 
> Skweek... How are you feeling today? When will you test?

So glad to hear it went well. 
I'm just sooooo glad its the weekend!!! 2 days rest - or get as much in as possible! 
I am not sure if I am going to test at the mo. been getting quiet a few AF type cramps - which I never usually feel. Think I could be feeling the cramps more now that I've had the HSG done. Think it really cleared out all the junk. 
So I might just wait it out and see if AF arrives. 
According to my usual cycles AF would be due around 4th Feb. But think I OVed earlier than usual. So AF might come early too. :shrug:
I only have 1 test left and really dont want to waste it.


----------



## breakingdawn

Good luck to those of you in the 2ww! I really hope you all get your BFP's soon! AFM, 26 hours roughly until our elective gender scan. Hope we can find out!


----------



## skweek35

Oh Andrea - cant wait to hear from you tomorrow!! 
Do you think you are pink or blue?


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm feeling blue! Everyone else around me thinks blue too except one person! Lol... I'll be happy with either. I heard boys love their mommies! I have no experience with boys so it would be fun. But another girl would be great too. DH wants a boy of course because this will be our last. Tomorrow will be an exciting day!


----------



## skweek35

GL and FXed all goes well. 
Am looking forward to hearing the results and hopefully see pics too.


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm sure I will update tomorrow evening! We will also get all the pictures on a CD because it comes with the package! :D


----------



## skweek35

Fab - I will be lurking then till I see your pics and results


----------



## butterworth

andrea can't wait to hear if your having a boy or girl


----------



## butterworth

I had ov pain today, I feel it some months and other months I don't but I either ov'ed today or in the next 2-3 days from what I've read online. I DTD today and going to again tomorrow and monday then I think I should be covered. 
fx for you Carla for no early :af:


----------



## breakingdawn

It's a girl!!!!!!!


----------



## skweek35

Oh Andrea - I am sooooo happy for you!! Another little girl!! :happydance: :cloud9::pink:
Every time I walk into ASDA (walmart) I see all the gorgeous girly babygrows!!! I so want to be team pink too - just so that I can dress her up in all the pretty girly clothes!!! 
Arent I sad!! hehe


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Sandy, :flower: 
but think AF is about to pounce on me any day now! 
but that is fine with me! 
I am starting to think that my lucky number is 11!! 
house # 11, post code 11, car reg 11!! 
So is this next cycle - cycle 11 going to be the lucky one?? 
FXed!![-o&lt;


----------



## Zaney

Hiya all, missed ya all so much ....i have been busy woth my business etc.....but thought id come see if there was any bfp's about 

Really hope ur all well and got quite a bit 2 read :) X


----------



## skweek35

Hiya Zara - been thinking of you loads lately!! How are you doing? 
So great to see you popping back in again


----------



## Zaney

skweek35 said:


> Thanks Sandy, :flower:
> but think AF is about to pounce on me any day now!
> but that is fine with me!
> I am starting to think that my lucky number is 11!!
> house # 11, post code 11, car reg 11!!
> So is this next cycle - cycle 11 going to be the lucky one??
> FXed!![-o&lt;


Lets hope so fingers crossed :)


----------



## trying2becalm

Hi ladies. 
Don't know if any of you remember me. I was around in June, July and August last year. I got my bfp in aug but sadly when I went for my 12 week scan in oct we found I had a silent miscarriage. (also known as a blighted ovum). 
Well. We had to wait a bit but now on our 3rd cycle of trying and back in that familiar cycle and the TWW! 
Getting better at talking about it now and trying to be positive and generally get my head in the right place. 
Do you mind if I join you again?
Rachel


----------



## skweek35

Rachel!! So good to see you back again!! 
So sorry to hear about the MC!! :hug:


----------



## breakingdawn

Have I shared any u/s pictures here yet!? I can't remember. Doh!


----------



## trying2becalm

skweek35 said:


> Rachel!! So good to see you back again!!
> So sorry to hear about the MC!! :hug:

Thanks so much. I bet I have missed lots of news. How is everyone? How are you? X


----------



## breakingdawn

trying2becalm said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Rachel!! So good to see you back again!!
> So sorry to hear about the MC!! :hug:
> 
> Thanks so much. I bet I have missed lots of news. How is everyone? How are you? XClick to expand...

So sorry to hear about your loss. I had one (ectopic) in August/September too. :cry: I hope you get your rainbow baby soon! :flower:


----------



## purplelilly

Racheal-- good to hear from you hon! I was actually wondering about you the other day! Sorry to hear about your m/c. I hope you get your sticky bean very soon!

Carla -- TONS of baby dust that 11 truely is your lucky number !!!!! SOOoooo ready to see your bfp!!!!

Zara hiyaaaa hon! I thought you disappeared on us lol Nice to hear your doin good! :flower:

Andrea YAYAYAYAYAY for more girlie power! (and that she cooperated for you to find out!) Time to get your lil one ready for a little sister! :hugs:

AFM: I went to my u/s today and thankfully there was no sign of the band in my uterus. Doc believes it attached itself to the wall and is no longer a problem!! YAYAY! Bubs is now head down and it's been punches to my bladder not kicks,lol. I also sneaked a peek and am now 95% sure its a BOY!!!! :cloud9: DH couldn't come with me to this one so i was able to peek :haha:


----------



## breakingdawn

What do you mean about your uterus? And a band? Currently I have an anterior placenta and am SO worried it's going to attach to former scar tissue from my c-section. :( We will know more at the 20 wk scan.


----------



## purplelilly

breakingdawn said:


> What do you mean about your uterus? And a band? Currently I have an anterior placenta and am SO worried it's going to attach to former scar tissue from my c-section. :( We will know more at the 20 wk scan.

i wouldn't worry too much hon! Placenta's seem to move alot as you get bigger! I had a synechia band which is basically a band of tissue that went from one side of my uterus to the other. It causes major worry for baby cuz they can get tangled on it and cause limb deformities and at worst cut off all blood flow in the cord. I was told it's actually quite uncommon the way i had it (they aren't usually attatched at both ends or are on the outside of the uterus just causing baby to be small) Thankfully it seems to be gone now and i feel like 50lbs was just lifted from my shoulders!

PS i also had an anterior placenta -low lying at my 13wk scan which has moved all the way to the top so keep the faith honey!:flower:


----------



## breakingdawn

I read once the placenta attaches it attaches though and doesn't un attach from that spot. It might "move" with the uterus as you stretch but everything I've read says it stays attached to the same spot. I just pray it didn't attach over scar tissue!!


----------



## purplelilly

breakingdawn said:


> I read once the placenta attaches it attaches though and doesn't un attach from that spot. It might "move" with the uterus as you stretch but everything I've read says it stays attached to the same spot. I just pray it didn't attach over scar tissue!!

:hugs: Don't worry hon! your angel is watching over you both! Yes once it's attached it doesn't unattach but there is no telling (once your uterus contracted down to its regular size last time) where your scar tissue ended up either! Lots of ppl have anterior placenta's and get along just fine :flower: Keep the faith!


----------



## breakingdawn

I am trying, you could really see the placenta in the photos though it freaked me out at first. Sheesh.... I am going to relax (Hopefully) until the 20 week scan Feb. 23rd!


----------



## trying2becalm

breakingdawn said:


> trying2becalm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Rachel!! So good to see you back again!!
> So sorry to hear about the MC!! :hug:
> 
> Thanks so much. I bet I have missed lots of news. How is everyone? How are you? XClick to expand...
> 
> So sorry to hear about your loss. I had one (ectopic) in August/September too. :cry: I hope you get your rainbow baby soon! :flower:Click to expand...

Oh that's awful. Well good to see thinks are back on track for you now. Gives us all reason to feel positive x


----------



## butterworth

good afternoon ladies
rachel sorry to hear about your m/c 
nice to hear from you too Zara
Andrea yay team pink thats exciting
Caral hoping #11 is a lucky # for you

AFM: in my 2ww as of today.


----------



## butterworth

this has been a rough 2 weeks for me, my bestfreind was just diagnosed with cervical cancer and is going to start her radiation treatment in the next few days. she is so young still and going through so much, how life can change in just a few days. I'm asking for all of you ladies to keep her in your prayers.


----------



## purplelilly

[-o&lt;so sorry to hear that! Will keep her in my prayers (you can never have too many of those) Hopefully her young age will help her fight this even better![-o&lt;


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies,

Rachel, yes I am doing well thanks. Had an HSG scan done a few weeks back. so now just waiting for my BFP!! 

Sandy - So sorry to hear you friend is not well. Will defo keep her in my prayers!! 

AFM - Just waiting for AF to show up now!!I know she is on her way - just wish she would get here now! So I can work out my dates. 
Hopefully I will OV just before my birthday!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you doing?? Sorry i have been so busy lately with school. Hope everyone is doing ok. Congrats Andrea on the little girl=) I have AF really bad


----------



## breakingdawn

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> How are you doing?? Sorry i have been so busy lately with school. Hope everyone is doing ok. Congrats Andrea on the little girl=) I have AF really bad

Sorry for the horrible AF. :( Hope she packs up her bags for good soon! :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

breakingdawn said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> How are you doing?? Sorry i have been so busy lately with school. Hope everyone is doing ok. Congrats Andrea on the little girl=) I have AF really bad
> 
> Sorry for the horrible AF. :( Hope she packs up her bags for good soon! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. Me 2. She was late in December like I got her December 31, and January she never came and then this month she came feb 1st. She usually comes on the 16th or 17th so she is all whacked


----------



## skweek35

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> How are you doing?? Sorry i have been so busy lately with school. Hope everyone is doing ok. Congrats Andrea on the little girl=) I have AF really bad

Join the club hun!!! I havent felt af cramps in years until this AF!!! Cramped really badly this time round and much heavier than usual!! I only usually bleed for 3 days. I'm on day 4 and still bleeding! :growlmad: 
I also had the shortest cycle every for me!! 28 days!! 
I also started on Feb 1st!! 
Blinkin HSG scans for you - or at least I think that is to blame!! 

BFP's for us now??


----------



## purplelilly

:bfp::bfp::bfp::dust::dust::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## breakingdawn

Sending you ladies TRUCK LOADS of baby dust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

I ended up ordering a fetal heart doppler. :blush: With my anterior placenta I rarely feel movement so I just need some reassurance. It should be here next week so I'll let you know how it goes! Wish I would have ordered it sooner but I think I've felt a few movements today so that is good. 19 more days until the big 20 week scan, that one is making me nervous thanks to my silly placenta! :dohh:


----------



## skweek35

Hi Andrea - you will be fine!!! you are 17 weeks already!! 
I mean it feels like only the other day you were back here telling us you were preggers again!! Amazing how time flies!!!


----------



## butterworth

sending baby dust


----------



## butterworth

hello ladies
hope everyone is having a good weekend. had trouble sleeping last night bad cramps all night long and af isn't due for another week lets hope this isn't a sign of another bad period.

Carla and Lacy I hope af is done very soon so you can start the baby dance again.


----------



## skweek35

Hi Sandy, 
Yup my AF is almost finished. 
Looks like I get to take full advantage of Valentines day this year - I will be Oving soon after!! :haha: 
Already have a shopping list to make sure I am fully prepped for V'day!! Oh and its in my holidays! Might see if we can get a night away. hehe


----------



## breakingdawn

Woo, hope you get a Valentine's bean! That would be cute. :) My doppler should be here in a couple of days... nervous!


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> Hi Sandy,
> Yup my AF is almost finished.
> Looks like I get to take full advantage of Valentines day this year - I will be Oving soon after!! :haha:
> Already have a shopping list to make sure I am fully prepped for V'day!! Oh and its in my holidays! Might see if we can get a night away. hehe

V-day loving, cupid better work his magic lol


----------



## skweek35

Either that or I will put that arrow of his where the sun don't shine!!:winkwink::brat::hissy::gun::grr:


----------



## butterworth

hey ladies
hows everyone?
feeling kinda down today, seeing my bff cry these last few days has been killing me I wish i could take her cancer away. her treatment day starts V-day and she is getting scared but i know she is in the best care so staying as strong for her as best I can


----------



## skweek35

Sandy!! :hug: :hug::hug::hug: 
I so feel for you. I know it will be really difficult at the mo, but keep smiling.


----------



## purplelilly

major :hugs: hon for you both! The anticipation leading up to treatment and the unknown only make the diagnosis soooo much worse! Praying for all of you!


----------



## butterworth

thanks for eveything ladies I'm feeling better today

eating lunch at the moment and all I can taste is my fork and that happened 2 nights ago but I had cooked my meal in the oven in foil so i thought maybe i'm just tasting the foil but today no foil with my meal and I still taste the same thing metal. kinda weird


----------



## bumpyyride

Hello Everyone

I just joined up after months of reading.....

Here's my story...

I'm 30...OH - 31
married 3 years...2 years on BCP and 1 year TTC naturally
Diagnosed with PCOS Feb 2011

Currently on my first cycle of clomid (100 mg day 5 - 9). ultrasounds on CD 10 and CD 12.
CD 10 - 15 mm
CD 12 - 19 mm (thats today)
hoping for ovulation over the next 2 days

PS: I'm in India....the so called baby boom land....and i'm feeling like a loser when everyone has kids by just jumping into bed:growlmad::cry:

I really find all your posts very supportive...so I thought I would share my story here since no one around me sems to get it!


----------



## purplelilly

welcome bumpyyride:flower: 
Hope your venture in TTC is short now with the clomid on board, and chin up! All of us in here are in different stages of this journey to baby and are more than happy to help hold up another!


----------



## butterworth

bumpyyride said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I just joined up after months of reading.....
> 
> Here's my story...
> 
> I'm 30...OH - 31
> married 3 years...2 years on BCP and 1 year TTC naturally
> Diagnosed with PCOS Feb 2011
> 
> Currently on my first cycle of clomid (100 mg day 5 - 9). ultrasounds on CD 10 and CD 12.
> CD 10 - 15 mm
> CD 12 - 19 mm (thats today)
> hoping for ovulation over the next 2 days
> 
> PS: I'm in India....the so called baby boom land....and i'm feeling like a loser when everyone has kids by just jumping into bed:growlmad::cry:
> 
> I really find all your posts very supportive...so I thought I would share my story here since no one around me sems to get it!

welcome bumpyyride
thanks for sharing your story and you are right this group of wounderful ladies has been very supportive in the journey of ttc. fx you get your bfp very soon, ov in 2 days get to bd'ing girly :happydance: 
sending you loads of baby dust


----------



## breakingdawn

Welcome bumpyride!

How are all you other sweet ladies doing?

I got my doppler in the mail today... what a lovely 18 weeks present that was!

Here are a couple of videos I did. :)

Baby's HB

Little baby again


----------



## Jemma0717

aww soo cute! Here's mine (on my upside down screen lol ) Also, the end of the video is the most accurate..around 30 seconds :) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gizQ-cQn334&list=HL1328828469&feature=mh_lolz


----------



## purplelilly

Cant wait til we get about 10 more ladies with these videos! Have a good feeling about February & march.
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## skweek35

Andrea and Tiff - that is just gorgeous!!! Can't wait till I can post stuff like that!! 
i really dont think anything will work this month!! Work has been super stressfull this week! Glad its over with now and I have a week off! Well at least its a week I dont have to teach although I have 2 bags of work to get through in the next week!! 
Oh and guess what!!! I am due to OV in the next week!! 
Will just have to see what happens. Maybe OV in the week of my school holiday is just what I need. 

Welcome to Bumpyride!! FXed this is our month!!


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> Andrea and Tiff - that is just gorgeous!!! Can't wait till I can post stuff like that!!
> i really dont think anything will work this month!! Work has been super stressfull this week! Glad its over with now and I have a week off! Well at least its a week I dont have to teach although I have 2 bags of work to get through in the next week!!
> Oh and guess what!!! I am due to OV in the next week!!
> Will just have to see what happens. Maybe OV in the week of my school holiday is just what I need.
> 
> Welcome to Bumpyride!! FXed this is our month!!

yay for ov next week have fun bd'ing


----------



## skweek35

butterworth said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Andrea and Tiff - that is just gorgeous!!! Can't wait till I can post stuff like that!!
> i really dont think anything will work this month!! Work has been super stressfull this week! Glad its over with now and I have a week off! Well at least its a week I dont have to teach although I have 2 bags of work to get through in the next week!!
> Oh and guess what!!! I am due to OV in the next week!!
> Will just have to see what happens. Maybe OV in the week of my school holiday is just what I need.
> 
> Welcome to Bumpyride!! FXed this is our month!!
> 
> yay for ov next week have fun bd'ingClick to expand...

Oh trust me on this one - we sure are!!! :blush::haha::blush::cloud9:


----------



## pinkkitten74

great idea, it will happen when it happens:)


----------



## skweek35

:cry:Where is everyone?? Hoping it hasnt died!!:nope: 

Well I am loving having a week of not having to teach that class of mine! A week off is just what I think my body needs. 
I sure am taking full advantage of V'day!! bought a corset!! He loves it!! :winkwink: 
Oh and then this morning I got a :D on my OPK this morning!! 
Looks like the HSG has changed my cycles! I wont complain though as shorter cycle have got to be better (or at least they are in my eyes!!!) 

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## purplelilly

skweek35 said:


> :cry:Where is everyone?? Hoping it hasnt died!!:nope:
> 
> Well I am loving having a week of not having to teach that class of mine! A week off is just what I think my body needs.
> I sure am taking full advantage of V'day!! bought a corset!! He loves it!! :winkwink:
> Oh and then this morning I got a :D on my OPK this morning!!
> Looks like the HSG has changed my cycles! I wont complain though as shorter cycle have got to be better (or at least they are in my eyes!!!)
> 
> How is everyone else doing??

:happydance::happydance::happydance: get to bd'ing lady!!lol


----------



## butterworth

feeling kinda sad this week i thought for sure i was going to get my bfp this month as I have had no symptoms at all. tested last night and got a bfn and this afternoon I started to spot so i'm out this month hopefully with march being my birthday I'll get the best present ever a bfp


----------



## skweek35

butterworth said:


> feeling kinda sad this week i thought for sure i was going to get my bfp this month as I have had no symptoms at all. tested last night and got a bfn and this afternoon I started to spot so i'm out this month hopefully with march being my birthday I'll get the best present ever a bfp

AAHHH Sandy!! :hugs: 
I'm hoping for the same! Its my birthday next Tuesday. So hoping for a BFP this cycle!! 
I'm hoping to test in the next 2 weeks. Seeing that I got a :D this morning, hopefully I OV in the next 24 hours and therefore get to test on feb 29!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Hope the rest of you get those bfp's soon! 

Entering 2nd tri now and been feeling pretty crappy now. My headaches are horrible and unfortunately suffering with some depression problems due to my work and such. I'll be seeing an OB and therapist on Thursday!


----------



## bumpyyride

I ovulated!!! went crazy with :sex: on CD 15 to CD 18.....


----------



## skweek35

Tiff Congrats on getting to 2nd tri!!!! 
:hugs: Hope the OB and therapist are able to help you cheer up! 

Bumpyride - Are you now CD18?


----------



## bumpyyride

skweek35 said:


> Tiff Congrats on getting to 2nd tri!!!!
> :hugs: Hope the OB and therapist are able to help you cheer up!
> 
> Bumpyride - Are you now CD18?

yep...today is CD18


----------



## breakingdawn

Good luck this month ladies! I am rooting for all of you! Anyone in the 2WW yet? Bumpy, looks like you are 1DPO?? Maybe you will get a nice Valentine bean! :)

As for me, I'll hit week 19 tomorrow. My 20 week scan is very soon and I am nervous! I heard little girl's heart beat on the doppler last night so I know she is still in there, I am just worried about my anterior placenta. I know it's not a big deal to most people but if it's on my scar tissue from previous surgery it could present a lot of problems later on. I am hoping for the best at this point.


----------



## skweek35

Hi Andrea - wow!! 19weeks! that is great!! 
I too am 1DPO and also hoping for V'day bean!! 
Looks like HSG have really changed my cycles! But I wont complain about that seeing that they are shorter!! 

FXed the placenta is not on the scar


----------



## breakingdawn

Yay, exciting! February seems to be a lucky month for a lot of ladies and I hope it is for you as well! If my scan goes good I will be really happy!


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> feeling kinda sad this week i thought for sure i was going to get my bfp this month as I have had no symptoms at all. tested last night and got a bfn and this afternoon I started to spot so i'm out this month hopefully with march being my birthday I'll get the best present ever a bfp
> 
> AAHHH Sandy!! :hugs:
> I'm hoping for the same! Its my birthday next Tuesday. So hoping for a BFP this cycle!!
> I'm hoping to test in the next 2 weeks. Seeing that I got a :D this morning, hopefully I OV in the next 24 hours and therefore get to test on feb 29!!!Click to expand...

I'm crossing my fingers and toes and sending a prayer for that bfp


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> Hope the rest of you get those bfp's soon!
> 
> Entering 2nd tri now and been feeling pretty crappy now. My headaches are horrible and unfortunately suffering with some depression problems due to my work and such. I'll be seeing an OB and therapist on Thursday!

hope you feel better


----------



## butterworth

bumpyyride said:


> I ovulated!!! went crazy with :sex: on CD 15 to CD 18.....

sending you lots of baby dust


----------



## purplelilly

relax andrea you'll be great at that scan just you wait & see :hugs:

Tiff i'm so sorry you're feeling like crap now hon! Work & hormones never mix well (ending in headaches with me too!) I hope you feel better soon!

AND :dance::dance::holly::bfp::holly::dance::dance: for all my ladies and birthday bfps!


----------



## bumpyyride

breakingdawn said:


> Good luck this month ladies! I am rooting for all of you! Anyone in the 2WW yet? Bumpy, looks like you are 1DPO?? Maybe you will get a nice Valentine bean! :)
> 
> As for me, I'll hit week 19 tomorrow. My 20 week scan is very soon and I am nervous! I heard little girl's heart beat on the doppler last night so I know she is still in there, I am just worried about my anterior placenta. I know it's not a big deal to most people but if it's on my scar tissue from previous surgery it could present a lot of problems later on. I am hoping for the best at this point.

Praying with all my heart for u......and yep on TWW.

have been temping regularly for past 1 year....gave up yday...only to get back to it today:wacko:

temps on CD 17 - 97, CD 18 - chickened out, CD 19 - 98.2!!!!

I'm hoping like crazy that it stays up......also i think i saw very very slight spotting today on CD 19 (don't want to get hopes up too fast!)

waiting for my :bfp: like CRAZY!


----------



## skweek35

Join the club bumpy!! Also in TWW now and waiting for that :bfp:


----------



## bumpyyride

skweek35 said:


> Join the club bumpy!! Also in TWW now and waiting for that :bfp:

:dust:

This is my first time and its killing me......i'm watching for symptoms like a HAWK!!!


----------



## skweek35

bumpyyride said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Join the club bumpy!! Also in TWW now and waiting for that :bfp:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> This is my first time and its killing me......i'm watching for symptoms like a HAWK!!!Click to expand...

I try to keep myself as busy as possible!! 
And with all the school work I need to wade through I could be busy for the next 4 weeks!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Aww good luck to you girls in the 2ww! I hope we see some awesome BFP's very soon! I'll be watching!!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
I saw my FS for a follow up appointment this afternoon. 
She says that my blood works came back within the normal range. (didnt get numbers though). She confirmed that the HSG showed that my tubes are clear. 
SO there is no reason I should not beable to get preggers naturally. 
She then went on to say that she will book me in for a follow up appointment in 7 months time. If I have not fallen pregnant by this time then she will book me in for IXY(?), IUI or IVF. 
When I do fall pregnant, she has told me I can call her and book in for a 6 week scan!! WOOHOO yes please!! 

I also got my 3rd reading today, from Gail this time. 

_Linking in around you I pick up a lovely relationship firstly, and spirit seem to want to show you this is lasting and no problems show around this, I also feel a strong focus around the home and family over the next 18 months, and see that pregnancy is very much on your mind

I pick up a little frustration and also dissapointment around this however for some reason, but you dont have any problems with conception or anything preventing pregnancy, it maybe that you want this slightly more at this time than your partner 

I see a March to April conception, and a 2012 birth, this is showing as a healthy baby girl and that all is well around pregnancy itself, labour and birth

Spirit then show some changes around property, and a content lifestyle around you, and that you will feel your family is complete

A further July 2014 conception shows here, and a healthy baby boy born who will complete your family, you have a lovely lady linking in around you from the spirit world who is ever so proud of you at this time, she shows me an M initial_ 

All three readings are different. Too long to post here - 1st one says 2 girls, first conceive, find out or give birth in Feb. 
2nd 
_I'm getting a timeframe of May/June for conception or when you find out. A BOY appears for this pregnancy. I'm also being shown either lab work or some other minor procedure or testing coming up...are you (and/or your husband) working closely with a physician?_ 

Now to see which one comes true. 
I sure hope its my first or 3rd reading. 

Where is everyone else??


----------



## butterworth

I hope this third reading is true too Carla. i guess we will have to see fx for a march bfp


----------



## skweek35

Thanks so much Sandy - 2 of the readings refer to March BFP so hopefully that is true! 

There is soooo much around the 2nd and 3rd readings thats true! Its kind of scary!! 
With the 3rd reading -pink reading - the 1sst paragraph is sooo true - TTC is very on my mind (sometimes I think maybe too much). With the whole wedding the family is very close too. 

2nd paragraph is dead on!!! Esp this past week I have been very frustrated that this process has taken 11 months already. It is definitely me that wants this baby more than DF at the mo. Even though DF is great with his nephew. 

Spirit then show some changes around property, and a content lifestyle around you, and that you will feel your family is complete 
We are planning on moving but have not found a place as yet. The area we want to move to is rather pricey. But that is defo on the cards. 

I would love to know who the M initial is!! Could this be my older sister? Her name is Michelle. She is the only one I can think of at the mo. 

I think I might email the reader and ask her a few more q's around who this person is or was to me. 
How is everyone else? 
Been really quiet on here recently


----------



## breakingdawn

FX for you Carla. <3


----------



## gavinsmom

Hello ladies I'm new to this whole site...n I love it... I jus recently had my implant removed 4 weeks ago...on valentines day I took 4 hompe pregnancy tests and all came bacck POSITIVE!! :] I was sooo happy and then 2 days later I began spotting...which then got heavier as the day went on ...I got scared so went to the er and they did urine and blood tests that both came back negative!! :[ idk wat could have caused the false positives! :[ but I'm not giving up hope... jus wanted to share it with someone maybe someone else has experienced this or may have an answer as to what happened! Thanx :]


----------



## skweek35

Hi Gavinsmom - what happened to you is actually very common. It's called a chemical pregnancy. It happens more these days as we have early pregnancy tests. So ladies have a chemical pregnancy but just dont know it. 

Oh and welcome to BnB and our thread.


----------



## Zaney

Hiya all, soz i aint been about i missed u all so much and see some new people are about in here :) loads to read so if any1 would like to sum it all up that would be great lol

me - nothing new same old :) apart from having my hair done lol and decorating xx

Hope u are all well xx


----------



## butterworth

Hi gavinsmom welcome to bnb 
I would talk to your dr but it could have been a chemical pg and if it was sorry to hear that. 

af is done thankfully it only took forever cd 7 today. I'm feeling good about this cycle with it being me and df birthday next month it would be nice if we got our bfp for a birthday present. 
last year for my birthday gift to myself I saw a psychic and she had made lots of predictions about my work and family life and everything work related has come true in the last year. She told me that having a family of my own was going to take a while, I forgot to ask her what a while was for her cuz a full year of really trying to have a baby seems like a life time to me. I think I might see her again for my birthday she was so dead on about so many things she kinda creeped me out a little that she knew so much. I've never done one online so i don't know how they work but if you want a reading I highly recommened seeing one in person i've only seen 2 gifted people in my life and both were right in their own way. the first person I saw i felt like I had to ask alot of ? and I didn't like that much but this last lady I saw I just walked in the door and boom she did the talking all i did was nod my head I was amazed at her gift on how she picked up on things.


----------



## skweek35

Hi Sandy - Hope your journey is not much longer!!

I was really shocked at how spot on Gail was with my 3rd reading. The first 2 paragraphs are spot on. Now just waiting to see how much of the othe paragraphs comes true.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you? Sorry i havent been on much, I have been so busy with school and whatnot and now I am on Clomiphene 50mg to help me ovulate, I get to start it my next cycle which will be next month. I am so excited.


----------



## skweek35

Lucky you Lacey!!! My FS said there is no point in my going on clomiphene as I already OV on my own! :grr: 
FXed this is the trick you need to get your BFP!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Hope you girls are doing well! :)

Tomorrow is the big day, week 20 u/s. We'll re confirm the gender and hopefully see my anterior placenta won't cause any problems!


----------



## butterworth

how is everyone this week

I'm doing good just waiting to ov which should be the middle of next week


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies! :flower:

Went in for my 20 week scan this morning. My little girl is perfect, my placenta is not. :wacko: It is low lying and anterior. It is not covering my cervix though, it is about 2cm away from my cervix. I was shown exactly where it was on the u/s. So, I don't have to go on pelvic rest BUT I will have to have a rescan at week 28. My doctor said he is not concerned at all and he thinks it will move by then. If it doesn't.. worst case... I'll have a c-section which I have to have ANYWAY. :shrug: So, I guess today wasn't so bad!

I got the cutest photo of her in 3D, it's not great but you can see her lips and hand by her face! Oh, and it's still a girl! :cloud9:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo8.jpg

One more...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo7.jpg

:kiss:


----------



## butterworth

omg Andrea I love the 3d pics she looks so cute. the detail on the 3d is amazing she looks like she is a little camera shy in the first one covering her face with her hand so cute


----------



## skweek35

Lovely pics of your little girl Andrea!!! :hug: :kiss:


----------



## breakingdawn

Aw thanks ladies! It was such an adorable and unexpected photo. We were not expecting to see her in 3D but our tech was so nice! :)


----------



## bumpyyride

I'm sorry but i didn't know where else to ask.......

I had a 10000 HCG shot on Feb 12th and today is Feb 25th. I read that HCG levels halve every day till it reaches negligible levels on day 14 after shot.

Yesterday i.e 12 days post the HCG shot (my level should be about 2.5 mu/ml given that 12 days have passed) , i took a Wondfo high sensitive (10 mu/ml) HPT and i still see a faint positive. I was 10 dpo yesterday.....

What do u think? is it the HCG shot giving the double line or could this be my :bfp:??

Please if anyone could help me regarding this!


----------



## skweek35

Sorry I can't help with this one hun. I have never had HCG shots. 
hope someone else can help here


----------



## breakingdawn

I had a friend who had an hsg shot because she had an IUI. She tested every day so she was able to see the shot leave her system. At some point she had no line but then around 11 DPO she started to see a faint line again. Test again tomorrow.. If its slightly darker it's probably your BFP. Good luck!


----------



## bumpyyride

breakingdawn said:


> I had a friend who had an hsg shot because she had an IUI. She tested every day so she was able to see the shot leave her system. At some point she had no line but then around 11 DPO she started to see a faint line again. Test again tomorrow.. If its slightly darker it's probably your BFP. Good luck!

nope....i think i'm out...just had bright red spotting....FS has asked me to come in tomorrow....i'm getting cramps like AF .....so i'm guessing its over for this month:cry:


----------



## breakingdawn

:(


----------



## skweek35

oh no :hugs: bumpy :hugs: 

but then spotting like that could be IB and the cramping could also be a preggers sign. 
But dont want to get you hopes up. 
You are not out till AF shows up. 
FXed all is fine.


----------



## bumpyyride

skweek35 said:


> oh no :hugs: bumpy :hugs:
> 
> but then spotting like that could be IB and the cramping could also be a preggers sign.
> But dont want to get you hopes up.
> You are not out till AF shows up.
> FXed all is fine.

IB at 12 or 11 DPO?? and that too bright red?? the flow is v small but still my hopes are way down now...i just want tonight to get over so that i can know for sure whether :witch: has got me again!


----------



## skweek35

:hugs: hun - you will be fine either way . I know that is easier said that heard right now. 
Could be late implantation. See the doc tomorrow and let us know what happens. 

FXed!!


----------



## bumpyyride

will definitely post....:hugs:


----------



## butterworth

hey ladies how is everyone?
any new bumpyyride?

AFM: not much going on but feeling very hopefull this cycle fx ladies we get our bfp for march


----------



## bumpyyride

butterworth said:


> hey ladies how is everyone?
> any new bumpyyride?
> 
> AFM: not much going on but feeling very hopefull this cycle fx ladies we get our bfp for march

 

I'm in.... :witch:didn't get me....i went to doctor post slight bleed....he did a blood test and beta HCG is 261.98 on CD 28 of cycle!!! meaning i got my:bfp:

next blood work on 1st March....to see if HCG levels rising good enough...FS says to not be too optimistic as its too early to see whether this one would stick!


----------



## breakingdawn

Congrats!!!! :)


----------



## skweek35

Congrats Bumpyride - I might be able to join you. 

I had a very faint 2nd line this morning on my HPT!! waiting to test later today and again tomorrow morning. 

FXed the 2nd line is a lot darker!!!


----------



## skweek35

Make that a definite 2nd line with the FRER this afternoon!!! 
I'm really scared now!! 
what do I do next??


----------



## breakingdawn

Omg omg omg girl!!!!!!!!!!!! Post a picture!!!!!!!! Call your obgyn next! Hehehe


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> Make that a definite 2nd line with the FRER this afternoon!!!
> I'm really scared now!!
> what do I do next??

omg omg Carla congrats I'm so happy for you

bumpyyride congrats to you also

did you call your dr Carla? that would be what i would do. omg you must be freaking out right now. I so happy for you and hopefully soon I will join you ladies aswell.


----------



## skweek35

butterworth said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Make that a definite 2nd line with the FRER this afternoon!!!
> I'm really scared now!!
> what do I do next??
> 
> omg omg Carla congrats I'm so happy for you
> 
> bumpyyride congrats to you also
> 
> did you call your dr Carla? that would be what i would do. omg you must be freaking out right now. I so happy for you and hopefully soon I will join you ladies aswell.Click to expand...

Yes I have - seeing the GP next monday morning. 
I am sooo freaking out !!!! I still cant believe its real!!! 
I think I will believe it when I get my first scan in about 3 - 4 weeks time


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Make that a definite 2nd line with the FRER this afternoon!!!
> I'm really scared now!!
> what do I do next??
> 
> omg omg Carla congrats I'm so happy for you
> 
> bumpyyride congrats to you also
> 
> did you call your dr Carla? that would be what i would do. omg you must be freaking out right now. I so happy for you and hopefully soon I will join you ladies aswell.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have - seeing the GP next monday morning.
> I am sooo freaking out !!!! I still cant believe its real!!!
> I think I will believe it when I get my first scan in about 3 - 4 weeks timeClick to expand...

I so happy for you Carla you must be so jumping for joy


----------



## purplelilly

congrats carla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sOOOOOOOO happy for you!!
Congrats to you too bumpyride! Fx for a sticky bean!

Sandy you are sooo next!!!!!


----------



## skweek35

Ok for about the 10th time - let me see if I can actually get to post my :bfp: pic. 

I still quiet believe this has finally happened to me!! 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/baba/Picture140.jpg


----------



## purplelilly

:happydance::happydance: That is DEF a BFP:happydance::happydance:


----------



## breakingdawn

I am so happy for you I could cry, this made my day!


----------



## skweek35

It all still really seems like its not real. A part of me feels like I will wake up in the morning and AF will have shown up. I think this is because I have waited sooo long for this and never seen a 2nd line on my HPT's till today. 
Still really tempted to get a digi just to see. Maybe then I will know for sure. 
Just cant wait for DF to get home. Hoping he wont be home too late. 
He usually plays snooker tonight and only gets home at about 11pm. 
So not long now. 
Just to try keep myself awake for another hour. 

Oh what can I take for the headaches?


----------



## purplelilly

HAHAHA don't be fooled into thinkin a digi will make it more real! lol My BFP was a digi (thats all i had) and felt 100% sure it was going to be neg! I looked at the "yes" for 2wks still not really believing it lmao!
Not sure what you have in england but over here all you can take is tylenol.


----------



## skweek35

And for the stuffy sinus??


----------



## breakingdawn

You can take tylenol (even extra strength) for headaches. :) I am very happy for you!


----------



## purplelilly

Sorry hon but stuffy noses are par for the course! I've had one 7 mths and counting lol


----------



## purplelilly

Has anyone heard from tiff or Ana lately?


----------



## Jemma0717

OMG CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooo happy for you!! Do we have TWO BFP'S?!?!?! Yay!

I am here, almost done with my internship on Thursday so I will be chatting a lot more after that. Everything is good here. Just counting down to April 10th when I am 20 weeks and can find out the gender!


----------



## skweek35

14 weeks today :wohoo:!!!

Yes defo a :bfp: here - headaches have set in!!! Went to bed with one last night and woke up with the darn thing at 5am this morning!!!

Oh - question - I have 2 kids in my class off with chicken pox and daily send kids home with temp. I had CP when I was little - is there anything I need to worry about? There are notes around the school (to parents) saying that if you suspect you are pregnant to see your doctor. Do I need to worry about this?


----------



## purplelilly

skweek35 said:


> 14 weeks today :wohoo:!!!
> 
> Yes defo a :bfp: here - headaches have set in!!! Went to bed with one last night and woke up with the darn thing at 5am this morning!!!
> 
> Oh - question - I have 2 kids in my class off with chicken pox and daily send kids home with temp. I had CP when I was little - is there anything I need to worry about? There are notes around the school (to parents) saying that if you suspect you are pregnant to see your doctor. Do I need to worry about this?

i would let your doc know whats going around but i don't think you have all too much to worry about if you've already had it. My first blood test showed i had been around the chicken pox but it never turned into anything.


----------



## butterworth

purplelilly said:


> congrats carla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sOOOOOOOO happy for you!!
> Congrats to you too bumpyride! Fx for a sticky bean!
> 
> Sandy you are sooo next!!!!!

I sure hope so my birthday is March 16 the day I'll be testing and I hope I get the best present ever a bfp. DF birthday is march 13 so it would be his birthday present too. ov should be today or tomorrow and I have been bd'ing everday for the last 5 days and will continue till sunday just to make sure fx


----------



## breakingdawn

I think the BFP train is rolling now. I bet we see another one soon!


----------



## skweek35

I sure hope me and bumpyride are only the first of this batch!!


----------



## bumpyyride

skweek35 said:


> It all still really seems like its not real. A part of me feels like I will wake up in the morning and AF will have shown up. I think this is because I have waited sooo long for this and never seen a 2nd line on my HPT's till today.
> Still really tempted to get a digi just to see. Maybe then I will know for sure.
> Just cant wait for DF to get home. Hoping he wont be home too late.
> He usually plays snooker tonight and only gets home at about 11pm.
> So not long now.
> Just to try keep myself awake for another hour.
> 
> Oh what can I take for the headaches?

congratulations!!!!! i know exactly what you are saying and feel just the same...i anxiously check for anymore blood almost every hour!!!:wacko:

I have the next blood work for HCG tomorrow ......will keep all you ladies updated


----------



## skweek35

bumpyyride said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> It all still really seems like its not real. A part of me feels like I will wake up in the morning and AF will have shown up. I think this is because I have waited sooo long for this and never seen a 2nd line on my HPT's till today.
> Still really tempted to get a digi just to see. Maybe then I will know for sure.
> Just cant wait for DF to get home. Hoping he wont be home too late.
> He usually plays snooker tonight and only gets home at about 11pm.
> So not long now.
> Just to try keep myself awake for another hour.
> 
> Oh what can I take for the headaches?
> 
> congratulations!!!!! i know exactly what you are saying and feel just the same...i anxiously check for anymore blood almost every hour!!!:wacko:
> 
> I have the next blood work for HCG tomorrow ......will keep all you ladies updatedClick to expand...

You are sooo lucky!! I am only seeing my doctor on Monday morning. She will then refer me to the midwife who will send me for bloods. 
But I do get an early pregnancy scan in about 2 weeks!! :wohoo: 
I am hoping the scan will force reality to set in. Then hopefully I will feel like this is all real!! 
I might do another test this afternoon - just to see how dark it is. :haha:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Congrats to the New BFP...Im still waiting for af to start, so I can try my first time with clomiphene. We will see how it goes, we are hoping, but hubby might be leaving for SF selections


----------



## bumpyyride

hey...just thought I would update....2nd hcg test was done at 16 dpo....hcg at 1578! quite a rise from 262 at 12 dpo

Scan tomorrow to look for yolk sac i guess :shrug:

will keep posted!


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh bumpy!!! that sounds great!!! Those results look really promising 

I'm seeing my doctor on Monday morning and apparently she will refer me to midwife who might request HCG test.


----------



## skweek35

Pnutsprincess said:


> Congrats to the New BFP...Im still waiting for af to start, so I can try my first time with clomiphene. We will see how it goes, we are hoping, but hubby might be leaving for SF selections

Hey Lacey - when is AF due? 
FXed you wont need the clomiphene!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

skweek35 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the New BFP...Im still waiting for af to start, so I can try my first time with clomiphene. We will see how it goes, we are hoping, but hubby might be leaving for SF selections
> 
> Hey Lacey - when is AF due?
> FXed you wont need the clomiphene!Click to expand...

well I'm not quite sure she has been coming on the 2nd of the month lately but she used to come on the 17th, but today is the 3rd and nothing. I have been stressing lately because of my husband's ex. She likes to start problems. I never thought I could dislike anyone ever. I just want my own child so she can stop accusing me of wanting hers. I have always wanted my own and my husband is the man I love and want a family with


----------



## skweek35

Pnutsprincess said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the New BFP...Im still waiting for af to start, so I can try my first time with clomiphene. We will see how it goes, we are hoping, but hubby might be leaving for SF selections
> 
> Hey Lacey - when is AF due?
> FXed you wont need the clomiphene!Click to expand...
> 
> well I'm not quite sure she has been coming on the 2nd of the month lately but she used to come on the 17th, but today is the 3rd and nothing. I have been stressing lately because of my husband's ex. She likes to start problems. I never thought I could dislike anyone ever. I just want my own child so she can stop accusing me of wanting hers. I have always wanted my own and my husband is the man I love and want a family withClick to expand...

Have you tested this month yet? 
Don't worry hun you will get your little bundle of joy soon


----------



## breakingdawn

Hope all you ladies are having a nice weekend. Our state got hit with a ton of bad storms last night but they all seemed to just miss us thankfully! I am surprised I got any sleep at all worrying about it. It also doesn't help baby Alice seems to wake up and have a party in my tummy as soon as I lay in bed. Still all day long and then night time she is ready to do something! Husband got to feel her moving for the first time last night. :)


----------



## skweek35

breakingdawn said:


> Hope all you ladies are having a nice weekend. Our state got hit with a ton of bad storms last night but they all seemed to just miss us thankfully! I am surprised I got any sleep at all worrying about it. It also doesn't help baby Alice seems to wake up and have a party in my tummy as soon as I lay in bed. Still all day long and then night time she is ready to do something! Husband got to feel her moving for the first time last night. :)

SO GLAD you and your family are fine!!! That must have been some storm to kill so many people!! 

Naughty Alice!! you are meant to sleep when it is dark!!! :haha: 
Awwww I can't wait to start feeling movement!! and cant wait for DF to feel it too!! So that only 16 weeks to go!! I want that now - not that I want to wish time away but not looking forward to MS!! I am bound to get it - my mother had it really bad with all 3 of us!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

My weekend is going ok, i have a project i need to work on but right now im being lazy with hubby right now. How are you ladies?


----------



## breakingdawn

skweek35 said:


> breakingdawn said:
> 
> 
> Hope all you ladies are having a nice weekend. Our state got hit with a ton of bad storms last night but they all seemed to just miss us thankfully! I am surprised I got any sleep at all worrying about it. It also doesn't help baby Alice seems to wake up and have a party in my tummy as soon as I lay in bed. Still all day long and then night time she is ready to do something! Husband got to feel her moving for the first time last night. :)
> 
> SO GLAD you and your family are fine!!! That must have been some storm to kill so many people!!
> 
> Naughty Alice!! you are meant to sleep when it is dark!!! :haha:
> Awwww I can't wait to start feeling movement!! and cant wait for DF to feel it too!! So that only 16 weeks to go!! I want that now - not that I want to wish time away but not looking forward to MS!! I am bound to get it - my mother had it really bad with all 3 of us!Click to expand...

You'll get there soon, before you know it! I have SO much going on this month it's crazy... a friend's baby shower, visiting DH's parents (they live a couple of hours away), doctor appointments, who knows what else! We are also going out of town for a beach trip and to visit my aunt and uncle at the beginning of April! I feel like there is SO much going on the next 4 weeks are going to go by in a blur!


----------



## skweek35

I wish my diary looked as full as yours. All I have to look forward to is doctors appointment on Monday morning. Hopefully that will lead to a midwife appointment soon. Other than that its just work work work!!! 
in 4 weeks my brother and his family are arriving from Ireland for a weekend. We are taking my nephew (3yrs old) to Peppa Pig World - a theme park geared at little chn! Its sooo cute. 
my only problem is I was hoping to keep this all a secret till 12 weeks. Will I be allowed on any of the rides?


----------



## breakingdawn

Peppa Pig World!?!? What is that? My daughter loves the Peppa Pig tv show, is that what it's based on? It depends on what the rides are like? If gentle kid rides I am sure you'd be fine but no roller coasters or anything. (At least I wouldn't do that)!


----------



## skweek35

Yes it is a theme park based on the TV program 

https://www.peppapigworld.co.uk/ 

Will have to go through and see if I can find suitable rides - hopefully they dont make me feel ill 
I love the roller coasters!!! :cry:


----------



## butterworth

Hi ladies
I've been sick with a stomach thing not sure if its the flu for the last 3 days it all started after I ate my lunch thursday I felt sick all day, when I ate my dinner I threw up then friday I had a little bit of a temp all day and by night I felt normal and today I feel fine. my concern is that I thought I ov on weds but I just checked ff and I ov today and I didn't bd the last 2 days cuz I was sick now I think I might be out this month. I'm going to make sure I bd tonight but I still think I might be out. I feel so sad


----------



## skweek35

Just make sure you BD tonight hun! If you have a softcup then make sure you use it. I am convinced it is what helped me get my BFP! I also had preseed next to the bed but didnt use it in the end. 
FXed you still catch that eggy!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you doing? I am so cramped up, I know AF is starting. when I wipe i have a light reddish blood, does that count as day 1 or does it have to be heavy bleeding to where i need a pad?


----------



## butterworth

well we didn't bd last night, we watched a movie and fell asleep. now I know I'm out for sure. I don't know why I just didn't say hunny i need your spermy then we can watch a movie but I didn't want to make him feel like I'm just using him for his little soldiers he hates that, takes all the fun out for him. He doesn't like to feel used as he has told me in the past with ttc so I try not to let him know when I ov so he doesn't feel like thats the only reason why I want to sleep with him. crap i shouldn't care so much about his feelings I should have told him why I wanted to have sex. I'm such an idiot


----------



## skweek35

Hi Lacey - cd1 is the first full flow. If you get full flow by tonight then yes today is CD1 otherwise you will need to wait for full flow to start counting. 
FXed hun!!


----------



## butterworth

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> How are you doing? I am so cramped up, I know AF is starting. when I wipe i have a light reddish blood, does that count as day 1 or does it have to be heavy bleeding to where i need a pad?

I think you count day 1 when you have a full bleed


----------



## skweek35

butterworth said:


> well we didn't bd last night, we watched a movie and fell asleep. now I know I'm out for sure. I don't know why I just didn't say hunny i need your spermy then we can watch a movie but I didn't want to make him feel like I'm just using him for his little soldiers he hates that, takes all the fun out for him. He doesn't like to feel used as he has told me in the past with ttc so I try not to let him know when I ov so he doesn't feel like thats the only reason why I want to sleep with him. crap i shouldn't care so much about his feelings I should have told him why I wanted to have sex. I'm such an idiot

I used to leave my OPK tests laying about for him to see. Oh and I made sure I pulled out the basques and corsets for him - really put the excitment into BDing!!


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> well we didn't bd last night, we watched a movie and fell asleep. now I know I'm out for sure. I don't know why I just didn't say hunny i need your spermy then we can watch a movie but I didn't want to make him feel like I'm just using him for his little soldiers he hates that, takes all the fun out for him. He doesn't like to feel used as he has told me in the past with ttc so I try not to let him know when I ov so he doesn't feel like thats the only reason why I want to sleep with him. crap i shouldn't care so much about his feelings I should have told him why I wanted to have sex. I'm such an idiot
> 
> I used to leave my OPK tests laying about for him to see. Oh and I made sure I pulled out the basques and corsets for him - really put the excitment into BDing!!Click to expand...

well I guess I just have to wait till march 16 to find out for sure. On a better note this week I'm doing a while your away for my best friend. she is starting her radiation treatment this monday and will be away all week so me and a few of her friends are going to paint her bathroom and bedroom and decorate a little so that when she comes back on the weekends she has a nice newly decorated room to recover in. I can't wait till weds that is when we start painting.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I'm just ready to have my miracle child. My husband is in the army and getting ready for Special Forces selections, if he makes it he has a year in the states for Q(classes, training and a language) then when a team picks him up he can deploy whenever he has to with the other 10-12 guys. He would be gone between 1 week to 6 months, it depends on the mission. I told him Friday night that I want him to do SF because it is his dream, but I'm scared that he may not come home and I will end up alone and not have a part of him, I really want to have children with him, even if i only get to have 1. He agrees, he feels like we should have a child especially right now, so we will both be at ease


----------



## butterworth

Pnutsprincess said:


> I'm just ready to have my miracle child. My husband is in the army and getting ready for Special Forces selections, if he makes it he has a year in the states for Q(classes, training and a language) then when a team picks him up he can deploy whenever he has to with the other 10-12 guys. He would be gone between 1 week to 6 months, it depends on the mission. I told him Friday night that I want him to do SF because it is his dream, but I'm scared that he may not come home and I will end up alone and not have a part of him, I really want to have children with him, even if i only get to have 1. He agrees, he feels like we should have a child especially right now, so we will both be at ease

I feel for ya Lacey. my DF has 2 children with 2 diff mothers and here I am having been with him for over 9 years with nothing. how life plays funny game with you. I keep telling myself it will happen when it happens but it is easier said then done. I would like to say to all you amy wives i don't know how you have the strength to let your men go for so long that would drive me crazy. i don't know how you handle that you must have a good wives support team.


----------



## skweek35

butterworth said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> well we didn't bd last night, we watched a movie and fell asleep. now I know I'm out for sure. I don't know why I just didn't say hunny i need your spermy then we can watch a movie but I didn't want to make him feel like I'm just using him for his little soldiers he hates that, takes all the fun out for him. He doesn't like to feel used as he has told me in the past with ttc so I try not to let him know when I ov so he doesn't feel like thats the only reason why I want to sleep with him. crap i shouldn't care so much about his feelings I should have told him why I wanted to have sex. I'm such an idiot
> 
> I used to leave my OPK tests laying about for him to see. Oh and I made sure I pulled out the basques and corsets for him - really put the excitment into BDing!!Click to expand...
> 
> well I guess I just have to wait till march 16 to find out for sure. On a better note this week I'm doing a while your away for my best friend. she is starting her radiation treatment this monday and will be away all week so me and a few of her friends are going to paint her bathroom and bedroom and decorate a little so that when she comes back on the weekends she has a nice newly decorated room to recover in. I can't wait till weds that is when we start painting.Click to expand...

Sandy - that is such a sweet thing to do for your friend!! Wishing her a speedy recovery. Chemo is not nice! I've seen 2 friends go through it. 
I am sure she will love her newly decorated house!! 
GL with the decorating and have fun!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

butterworth said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> I'm just ready to have my miracle child. My husband is in the army and getting ready for Special Forces selections, if he makes it he has a year in the states for Q(classes, training and a language) then when a team picks him up he can deploy whenever he has to with the other 10-12 guys. He would be gone between 1 week to 6 months, it depends on the mission. I told him Friday night that I want him to do SF because it is his dream, but I'm scared that he may not come home and I will end up alone and not have a part of him, I really want to have children with him, even if i only get to have 1. He agrees, he feels like we should have a child especially right now, so we will both be at ease
> 
> I feel for ya Lacey. my DF has 2 children with 2 diff mothers and here I am having been with him for over 9 years with nothing. how life plays funny game with you. I keep telling myself it will happen when it happens but it is easier said then done. I would like to say to all you amy wives i don't know how you have the strength to let your men go for so long that would drive me crazy. i don't know how you handle that you must have a good wives support team.Click to expand...

The support I have is just to pray that he will come home and my family and friends, I dont do anythign with the company support group because some of the wives have had bad experience witht hem, like they got calls saying their husband was hurt/dead and i dont want to go through that


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> well we didn't bd last night, we watched a movie and fell asleep. now I know I'm out for sure. I don't know why I just didn't say hunny i need your spermy then we can watch a movie but I didn't want to make him feel like I'm just using him for his little soldiers he hates that, takes all the fun out for him. He doesn't like to feel used as he has told me in the past with ttc so I try not to let him know when I ov so he doesn't feel like thats the only reason why I want to sleep with him. crap i shouldn't care so much about his feelings I should have told him why I wanted to have sex. I'm such an idiot
> 
> I used to leave my OPK tests laying about for him to see. Oh and I made sure I pulled out the basques and corsets for him - really put the excitment into BDing!!Click to expand...
> 
> well I guess I just have to wait till march 16 to find out for sure. On a better note this week I'm doing a while your away for my best friend. she is starting her radiation treatment this monday and will be away all week so me and a few of her friends are going to paint her bathroom and bedroom and decorate a little so that when she comes back on the weekends she has a nice newly decorated room to recover in. I can't wait till weds that is when we start painting.Click to expand...
> 
> Sandy - that is such a sweet thing to do for your friend!! Wishing her a speedy recovery. Chemo is not nice! I've seen 2 friends go through it.
> I am sure she will love her newly decorated house!!
> GL with the decorating and have fun!!Click to expand...

I'm a little scared for her this is the first time someone very close to me is going through this. she is doing radiation for 5 weeks and chemo once a week for 5 weeks and this other treatment involving radiation aswell. this has been a long road for her and she is not a happy lady these days. after finding out she had cervial cancer she was doing ok very positive then after her treament days kept changing she is starting to get very mad about everything so I'm hoping this puts a smile on her face.


----------



## butterworth

Pnutsprincess said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> I'm just ready to have my miracle child. My husband is in the army and getting ready for Special Forces selections, if he makes it he has a year in the states for Q(classes, training and a language) then when a team picks him up he can deploy whenever he has to with the other 10-12 guys. He would be gone between 1 week to 6 months, it depends on the mission. I told him Friday night that I want him to do SF because it is his dream, but I'm scared that he may not come home and I will end up alone and not have a part of him, I really want to have children with him, even if i only get to have 1. He agrees, he feels like we should have a child especially right now, so we will both be at ease
> 
> I feel for ya Lacey. my DF has 2 children with 2 diff mothers and here I am having been with him for over 9 years with nothing. how life plays funny game with you. I keep telling myself it will happen when it happens but it is easier said then done. I would like to say to all you amy wives i don't know how you have the strength to let your men go for so long that would drive me crazy. i don't know how you handle that you must have a good wives support team.Click to expand...
> 
> The support I have is just to pray that he will come home and my family and friends, I dont do anythign with the company support group because some of the wives have had bad experience witht hem, like they got calls saying their husband was hurt/dead and i dont want to go through thatClick to expand...

well we are here for you too, I will always send a prayer that your DH is safe when he is away and i hope that you get you bfp too lacey. i think we are the last ladies in this group that are still waiting for our little bundle of joy. fx for the both of us.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

butterworth said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> well we didn't bd last night, we watched a movie and fell asleep. now I know I'm out for sure. I don't know why I just didn't say hunny i need your spermy then we can watch a movie but I didn't want to make him feel like I'm just using him for his little soldiers he hates that, takes all the fun out for him. He doesn't like to feel used as he has told me in the past with ttc so I try not to let him know when I ov so he doesn't feel like thats the only reason why I want to sleep with him. crap i shouldn't care so much about his feelings I should have told him why I wanted to have sex. I'm such an idiot
> 
> I used to leave my OPK tests laying about for him to see. Oh and I made sure I pulled out the basques and corsets for him - really put the excitment into BDing!!Click to expand...
> 
> well I guess I just have to wait till march 16 to find out for sure. On a better note this week I'm doing a while your away for my best friend. she is starting her radiation treatment this monday and will be away all week so me and a few of her friends are going to paint her bathroom and bedroom and decorate a little so that when she comes back on the weekends she has a nice newly decorated room to recover in. I can't wait till weds that is when we start painting.Click to expand...
> 
> Sandy - that is such a sweet thing to do for your friend!! Wishing her a speedy recovery. Chemo is not nice! I've seen 2 friends go through it.
> I am sure she will love her newly decorated house!!
> GL with the decorating and have fun!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a little scared for her this is the first time someone very close to me is going through this. she is doing radiation for 5 weeks and chemo once a week for 5 weeks and this other treatment involving radiation aswell. this has been a long road for her and she is not a happy lady these days. after finding out she had cervial cancer she was doing ok very positive then after her treament days kept changing she is starting to get very mad about everything so I'm hoping this puts a smile on her face.Click to expand...

I hope all works out for her and she is very lucky to have friends like you. I'm sure she is a fighter and will get through this especially knowing she has friends that care about her the way you do. Just keep your head up and try not to stress, you have to think about you and your child as well right now being so early in your pregnancy and if you need to vent, we are all here to listen


----------



## skweek35

Oh my - sounds like she can really do with a pick-me-up!! 
You are such a good friend to be supporting her through this very difficult time in her life!! 
I know you will get your rewards soon!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

butterworth said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> I'm just ready to have my miracle child. My husband is in the army and getting ready for Special Forces selections, if he makes it he has a year in the states for Q(classes, training and a language) then when a team picks him up he can deploy whenever he has to with the other 10-12 guys. He would be gone between 1 week to 6 months, it depends on the mission. I told him Friday night that I want him to do SF because it is his dream, but I'm scared that he may not come home and I will end up alone and not have a part of him, I really want to have children with him, even if i only get to have 1. He agrees, he feels like we should have a child especially right now, so we will both be at ease
> 
> I feel for ya Lacey. my DF has 2 children with 2 diff mothers and here I am having been with him for over 9 years with nothing. how life plays funny game with you. I keep telling myself it will happen when it happens but it is easier said then done. I would like to say to all you amy wives i don't know how you have the strength to let your men go for so long that would drive me crazy. i don't know how you handle that you must have a good wives support team.Click to expand...
> 
> The support I have is just to pray that he will come home and my family and friends, I dont do anythign with the company support group because some of the wives have had bad experience witht hem, like they got calls saying their husband was hurt/dead and i dont want to go through thatClick to expand...
> 
> well we are here for you too, I will always send a prayer that your DH is safe when he is away and i hope that you get you bfp too lacey. i think we are the last ladies in this group that are still waiting for our little bundle of joy. fx for the both of us.Click to expand...

I'm sure it will happen soon, good luck to you and Thank you very much for the support. I have always loved you ladies and I feel like we have all become such great friends.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well Ladies,
I will be back later I have to work on my school project I have been putting off and its due Monday march 12, so yeah I know I got next weekend to but i don't want to just throw it together. I updated my journal and I should be back later. Have a great day ladies.


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> Oh my - sounds like she can really do with a pick-me-up!!
> You are such a good friend to be supporting her through this very difficult time in her life!!
> I know you will get your rewards soon!!

I could always use some good karma.

So Carla do you have a room in your house that your thinking would make a good baby room?


----------



## skweek35

butterworth said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my - sounds like she can really do with a pick-me-up!!
> You are such a good friend to be supporting her through this very difficult time in her life!!
> I know you will get your rewards soon!!
> 
> I could always use some good karma.
> 
> So Carla do you have a room in your house that your thinking would make a good baby room?Click to expand...

 
Well as we live in a, what is called, 2 up, 2 down. 2 rooms down stairs - lounge and kitchen/dinner. 2 bedrooms upstairs, one of which is currently my dressing room. I'm guessing I will have to do without this in the future unless we move to a bigger house - which I cant see happening anytime soon. 
In the room I alreay have a bookself that I can use. I know which cot I want to get but I think with saving for baby and wedding at the same time I might need to compromise!


----------



## butterworth

I live in a small house too, its called a bungalow everything in all on one floor. 2 bdrm house plus a little den and my house is 110 years old so the rooms are very small. the room I picked was already decorated like a baby room its small but it will work I will have to move all my cloths out of the only other closet in the house. I use it as my dressing room too. 

you will be surprised by what you can get at a baby shower. my sister had a small baby shower but she got a nice stroller from my mom and a car seat from his parents, plus all the clothes the rest of us got. people love buying stuff for babies its so hard to resist all the little cute stuff you can buy.


----------



## skweek35

butterworth said:


> I live in a small house too, its called a bungalow everything in all on one floor. 2 bdrm house plus a little den and my house is 110 years old so the rooms are very small. the room I picked was already decorated like a baby room its small but it will work I will have to move all my cloths out of the only other closet in the house. I use it as my dressing room too.
> 
> you will be surprised by what you can get at a baby shower. my sister had a small baby shower but she got a nice stroller from my mom and a car seat from his parents, plus all the clothes the rest of us got. people love buying stuff for babies its so hard to resist all the little cute stuff you can buy.

Tell me about it. DF has told me I am not allowed to buy anything for 'Speckle' yet. Only when I get to 12 weeks! 
If that is the rule for me I will have to tell my mother!!! She will not be able to resist, I can just see it already, We will need to buy very little for this baby. 
As it is, I have 2 friends who have over the past 6 years had 2 boys each. They have sooo many clothes, some of which have never been worn. I can see I will get loads of those clothes - esp if it is a boy. 
But I think I'm having a girl - or at least I have been predicted a girl by 2 readings and the chinese gender predictor.


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is doing okay...and both of you who are newly expecting hope you are feeling okay. The 1st tri was hell for me to be honest...I was sick all the time. I am starting to feel better but get nauseated here and there still and get headaches daily still. 

April 10th can't come soon enough. I want to know but everyone seems to think I am team pink. I was a girl but have a feeling it's a boy. We will see!! I will be satisfied with either though after trying for so damn long


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Tiff, 
So glad to see you back around here and glad to hear you are starting to feel better. 
I think MS is starting to set in - just feeling ever so slightly sea sick. Is that MS? 
If this is it then bring on MS, I can handle this feeling. 

oh my still another 4 weeks to the gender scan. GL 
I'm seeing my GP in the morning and then will get an early scan booked in 2 weeks time 
How is college going?


----------



## Jemma0717

Yes, that's def MS! If it does get out of control though (where you have a hard time eating) there is a bracelet you can buy at a drug store for motion sickness that was recommended by my dr and I guess it works great!

Glad you are having an early scan, that's ALWAYS nice! 

College is good, I am now done with my internship, have to take my cert test next month and then I graduate in May. Can't wait to be done!


----------



## butterworth

hey Tiff glad to hear from you
Oh I'm not pg yet just in the tww as of today
I'm just talking baby room decoration and buying stuff cuz i can't wait to do that myself one day


----------



## skweek35

Let's hope it stays at just the slight feeling and doesnt become anything more!! I hate getting sick!! 

That is GREAT!!! almost done with college! FAB!! Have you got a job starting after that or are you going to wait till after the baby is born to find a job?


----------



## Jemma0717

It depends if something falls into place then I will def take it but I am not going to search too hard until after baby is born! :D


----------



## skweek35

I would think it would be good either way. 
How is Landon taking the pregnancy? Is he looking forward to being the big brother?


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh my he is SUPER excited. He talks about it a lot. He wants a little sister....and her name is Lillyana- he want's 3 "L's" because they are cool haha . But then he says he wants a brother too...he wants both.


----------



## skweek35

oh no, there are no chances of twins now hun!! sorry!! hehe 

I cant wait to tell my eldest god-son that I am expecting. I saw him with his parents (my best friends) at the mall on friday night. I had to try really hard to hold it all in. I just think that as our parents dont know yet I cant be telling them already.


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies! Just wanted to pop in and say hello! :)

Tiff, glad to hear you are feeling better! Can't wait to find out what team you are on! I will guess pink for you. ;)

I hope all of you are feeling well and those of you in the 2ww, hang in there. I'll be praying for your BFP's!


----------



## bumpyyride

Jemma0717 said:


> Hi ladies. Hope everyone is doing okay...and both of you who are newly expecting hope you are feeling okay. The 1st tri was hell for me to be honest...I was sick all the time. I am starting to feel better but get nauseated here and there still and get headaches daily still.
> 
> April 10th can't come soon enough. I want to know but everyone seems to think I am team pink. I was a girl but have a feeling it's a boy. We will see!! I will be satisfied with either though after trying for so damn long

Hey Jemma.....i really don't feel anything as yet......absolutely nothing....except that I feel v thirsty always!

beta HCG on 1st March was 1578 ...up from 261.98 on 26 Feb
My scan yesterday showed a gestational sac...i go back for another scan in 7 days....should i be seeing a hearbeat by then?? :shrug:

if i'm not wrong my date of conception is 14 Feb.....

honestly i have researched soooo much on fertility issues that now that I have finally got my BFP I'm absolutely lost!! i don't know what to expect and when!:haha:


----------



## butterworth

hey ladies
my DF thinks I should take a pg test he thinks something fishy is going on with me. I told you ladies that last week I thought I had the stomach flu but I only seem to feel ill when i eat fish then I'm fine. last nights dinner we had fish and chips he ate his no problem me on the other hand had 2 bites and then got sick. I feel fine know. i did take a pg test before af last month and had got a faint + then a few days later I took a test again and came back neg then af showed up the next day so I thought false + or early mc. now I thinking maybe that first test I did wasn't wrong after all, my af was kinda diff 2 days of light flow and 4 days of spotting which is not normal for me. I don't want to freak myself out but if DF is saying something maybe he know something I don't


----------



## breakingdawn

Doesn't hurt to test and better safe than sorry! Keep us posted! :)


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> Doesn't hurt to test and better safe than sorry! Keep us posted! :)

I don't know whats wrong with me but I will take a test tonight just to make sure af is due to arrive next week but I just feel weird


----------



## breakingdawn

I've known several close friends to have light periods the first month they got pregnant so I'd definitely be testing if you don't feel right. You know your body better than anyone else! Good luck! I'll be looking for your update. :D


----------



## butterworth

you ladies will be the first to know fx for me


----------



## skweek35

bumpyyride said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Hope everyone is doing okay...and both of you who are newly expecting hope you are feeling okay. The 1st tri was hell for me to be honest...I was sick all the time. I am starting to feel better but get nauseated here and there still and get headaches daily still.
> 
> April 10th can't come soon enough. I want to know but everyone seems to think I am team pink. I was a girl but have a feeling it's a boy. We will see!! I will be satisfied with either though after trying for so damn long
> 
> Hey Jemma.....i really don't feel anything as yet......absolutely nothing....except that I feel v thirsty always!
> 
> beta HCG on 1st March was 1578 ...up from 261.98 on 26 Feb
> My scan yesterday showed a gestational sac...i go back for another scan in 7 days....should i be seeing a hearbeat by then?? :shrug:
> 
> if i'm not wrong my date of conception is 14 Feb.....
> 
> honestly i have researched soooo much on fertility issues that now that I have finally got my BFP I'm absolutely lost!! i don't know what to expect and when!:haha:Click to expand...

BR - I so know what you mean by being very thirsty!!! All I want to do it drink water or squash all day!! Constantly thirsty. 

I think I also conception for me was 14 Feb - how are the V'day babies lookin?? :haha: Loads of V'day lovin' here!! 


butterworth said:


> you ladies will be the first to know fx for me

Hey Sandy - so what is the verdict?? Did you test and what were the results?? 

I've become such a POAS addict - I just tested again tonight on an IC again and the 2nd line is almost as dark as the test line. :wohoo: 
Hope you all had a really good start to the week!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good morning Ladies,
How is everyone doing? I am getting ready to head out to school and thought I would stop by to say hi. AF came March 5, so march 9th is day 5 for me and i start my clomiphene. I am hoping the first time around works, but we will see. I hope all of you are feeling ok. I will hopefully be on later, but i do have a test to study for. it will be my last test for materials covered, then tuesday will be my last spelling test. Then I have finals wed and fri.


----------



## skweek35

Hi Ladies, 

Lacey - good luck with all the tests!! FXed you ace your finals!! 
GL with the clomifene too! FXed it does the trick!! 

AFM - have just spoken to the midwife and have my booking in appointment in 5 weeks time - when I will be 10weeks. 
I was hoping to see her earlier than that but that will do. I am getting an early scan which I will call to book next week sometime. Hopefully get it booked for the following week Tuesday. 

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## butterworth

hey ladies
well I got a bfn when I tested this week I would have told you ladies earlier but i have been very busy getting supplies for my best friends bedrm and bathrm makeover and tonight we start painting I'm so excited. She is coming home friday and I hope she likes what we've done to her home. I can't wait to see the look on her face, this is her first week of treatment so I think this will be a positive start to her long recovery


----------



## Pnutsprincess

butterworth said:


> hey ladies
> well I got a bfn when I tested this week I would have told you ladies earlier but i have been very busy getting supplies for my best friends bedrm and bathrm makeover and tonight we start painting I'm so excited. She is coming home friday and I hope she likes what we've done to her home. I can't wait to see the look on her face, this is her first week of treatment so I think this will be a positive start to her long recovery


Sorry about the BFN and I hope your friend likes what you have done to her place.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Morning Ladies,
It has been really quiet in this thread, I hope all is well. How are you lovely ladies doing? I am excited to say I start my Clomiphene tonight at 8pm MST, but right now I am heading off to school, enjoy your day


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
I'm doing well. Have been struggling to sleep - waking at 5am is no fun!! 
Baby brain has set in!! keep forgetting things - left my phone at work tonight!! Fortunately I am not far from work and the building is open till almost 7pm!! 

Where is everyone else?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I dont know where everyone else is but it has been dead in this thread lately


----------



## skweek35

It sure has. I'm hoping with Easter holidays this thread will pick up again!! 

How are the exams going? finished yet?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

skweek35 said:


> It sure has. I'm hoping with Easter holidays this thread will pick up again!!
> 
> How are the exams going? finished yet?


I have 3 more left, one on tuesday, wed and friday, then I will be done


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ladies Christina Had her baby early, its a baby boy and he weighs 5lbs and 9 oz. His name is Nathan


----------



## skweek35

Thats at least 5 weeks early then!! 
Congrats to Christina and welcome to Nathan!! 
Eagerly awaiting piccies


----------



## butterworth

hey ladies sorry I've been mia this week 
we finished my bestfriends bedrm and bathrm make over turned out to be better then we thought it would turn out. everyone at our work donated $ so we could make this happen and it did everything looks great. she came home on friday and we video taped her surprise and posted it on youtube just so the 20 some odd people that helped could see it too, we had a lot of tears this week and friday when she came home I think me and ang had cried all day with excitment and being tried. I spent most of the week at the make over house so poor mike barely saw me all week. this whole week has made so many memories for me and I will never forget them. if you ladies want to see the surprise video look up lilang71 on youtube it will show 2 videos one called while she's away and one saying while she's away in the making. heads up you may cry.


----------



## skweek35

Sandy that was such a special thing to do for your friend!!! I couldn't stop my tears!!! 

AFM - got a call from my brother - he asked if I was ready to be an aunty again - my responce - are you ready to be an uncle?? 
It was such a special moment!! My SIL is 9 weeks tomorrow - so 3 weeks ahead of me. 
My mother is not going to know what to do with herself!! 2 grandchildren so close!! 
I can't believe I get to do this with my SIL!


----------



## bumpyyride

So i had my 6 week scan on Sunday.....FS could see a tiny fetal pole and slight flutter of heartbeat (he's not too sure about the heartbeat as yet)

He has prescribed HCG 5000 shots twice a week and scan again after 7 days i.e. 7th week........I am a little upset about the HCG shots coz he has not tested my HCG levels for past 10 days and still is prescribing additional HCG....i really want this to go the most natural way as possible but he just keeps pumping me with medication:cry:

Does anyone feel the same as me on this topic or am i being unreasonable?? I just wish he would call me back in 2 weeks time instead of 1 week for the scan coz it really is too early to see a heartbeat right??


----------



## purplelilly

Good morning ladies. Just popping in to say hi and let you all know that DH & I welcomed our lil Cadbury egg verrrry early. Nathan Louis was born 3/7/12 at 10:51 in the morning at 34+4 weeks. He is still in the nicu at the hospital but doing extremely well. Doc thinks if he keeps progressing like he has been then he may even come home next weekend:happydance: I hop everyone is doing well. I promise to update with a pic soon. Xx


----------



## bumpyyride

purplelilly said:


> Good morning ladies. Just popping in to say hi and let you all know that DH & I welcomed our lil Cadbury egg verrrry early. Nathan Louis was born 3/7/12 at 10:51 in the morning at 34+4 weeks. He is still in the nicu at the hospital but doing extremely well. Doc thinks if he keeps progressing like he has been then he may even come home next weekend:happydance: I hop everyone is doing well. I promise to update with a pic soon. Xx

congratulations!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
congrats Christina=) How is everyone doing? I am getting ready for school and tonight I will be taking pill number 4. No side effects yet. Wish me luck on BDing. I miss you guys


----------



## skweek35

Congrats on the birth of Nathan, Christina!! FXed he makes the progress so that he will be home by next weekend!!

We want to see pics!!!


----------



## purplelilly

It's been crazy going back and forth from the hospital so sorry for no pics yet! Nathan is doing wonderfully! He's eating like mad and is in a bassinet now:happydance:Chances are very good he will be home this weekend!


----------



## butterworth

purplelilly said:


> Good morning ladies. Just popping in to say hi and let you all know that DH & I welcomed our lil Cadbury egg verrrry early. Nathan Louis was born 3/7/12 at 10:51 in the morning at 34+4 weeks. He is still in the nicu at the hospital but doing extremely well. Doc thinks if he keeps progressing like he has been then he may even come home next weekend:happydance: I hop everyone is doing well. I promise to update with a pic soon. Xx

congrats Christina I'm glad you guys are doing well and hope nathan gets to come home soon.


----------



## breakingdawn

BIG CONGRATS Christina! Awww my bump buddy is gone. I am about to be 23 weeks so I guess I need to start getting prepared! Can't wait to hear your birth story and see pictures! Little man came early!


----------



## Jemma0717

breakingdawn said:


> BIG CONGRATS Christina! Awww my bump buddy is gone. I am about to be 23 weeks so I guess I need to start getting prepared! Can't wait to hear your birth story and see pictures! Little man came early!

UHM EXCUSE ME?! I am still here!! :winkwink:

LOL JK :haha:

Anyways, CONGRATS CHRISTINA! Annnd I saw a pic because I am a snoop and looked at your other thread! He is gorgeous! :blush:


----------



## skweek35

HEY, I'm also here!!! yup no bump to show as yet but will be showing in the next 2 months!! 

So glad to hear that Nathan is doing well!! FXed he will be home this weekend 

I think MS is starting to set in. If I dont eat enough I feel rather queasy!! 
DF can't believe I had 2 lunches today!! :blush: I was just still hungry after eating lunch! A pregnant woman must do what she needs to do - and there is no stopping me!


----------



## butterworth

I can't wait to join you ladies in being bump buddies. af is due on my birthday this friday march 16. I turn 29, holy crap how the years have gone by. hopefully its a birthday to remember and I get my bfp and my dream of having my own family. but if I doesn't at least I can have a few drinks and not have to worry about it. 
I'm still on a high from last week with surprising my bestfriend with a little home makeover it made me feel like I helped her in some way in making her feel a little better and she is doing good on the chemo and radiation she doesn't feel sick and thats good. she doesn't know that we are painting her kitchen too but we are doing it on her last week of treatment we thought for the last week of treatment we do the last room in the house that she wanted to paint and she told us what colour she wanted to do in the kitchen so it's easier for us we don't have to guess this time and hope that she likes it.


----------



## bumpyyride

skweek35 said:


> HEY, I'm also here!!! yup no bump to show as yet but will be showing in the next 2 months!!
> 
> So glad to hear that Nathan is doing well!! FXed he will be home this weekend
> 
> I think MS is starting to set in. If I dont eat enough I feel rather queasy!!
> DF can't believe I had 2 lunches today!! :blush: I was just still hungry after eating lunch! A pregnant woman must do what she needs to do - and there is no stopping me!

thats excatly how i feel....if i dont eat at regular intervals i feel sooooo queasy ....as if i shall throw up right now!

P.S - my frequqnt intervals are evry half hour!!!!:haha:

i am going to be very very very fat at the end of this process...


----------



## skweek35

bumpyyride said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> HEY, I'm also here!!! yup no bump to show as yet but will be showing in the next 2 months!!
> 
> So glad to hear that Nathan is doing well!! FXed he will be home this weekend
> 
> I think MS is starting to set in. If I dont eat enough I feel rather queasy!!
> DF can't believe I had 2 lunches today!! :blush: I was just still hungry after eating lunch! A pregnant woman must do what she needs to do - and there is no stopping me!
> 
> thats excatly how i feel....if i dont eat at regular intervals i feel sooooo queasy ....as if i shall throw up right now!
> 
> P.S - my frequqnt intervals are evry half hour!!!!:haha:
> 
> i am going to be very very very fat at the end of this process...Click to expand...

Join the club - or shall we start a baby house club? :rofl: 
Mine isnt too bad today just a slight sea-sick feeling at the mo but can just imagine it will get a lot worse before it gets better!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you doing? I had no side effects with the clomiphene. I have been BDing every other day. Today was my last day of class and now i am off to externship and I finished this sequence with a 4.0 I am so proud of myself and happy. I hope all is well with you ladies. I wont find out if i ovulated until day 21


----------



## breakingdawn

Sorry I've been MIA just tired and busy. Finishing up my second to last masters class before Spring Break and we are headed to Charleston, SC to visit my aunt/uncle and the BEACH March 31st, staying close to a week. I am so excited. This will be an awesome break before we welcome a second child into our family!

I hope all of you are well. I have my week 24 appointment soon but it should be pretty uneventful. The week 28 will be the glucose test and ultrasound to see if my placenta has moved up some.


----------



## butterworth

tested today and got a bfn feeling kinda sad but I guess I can have a few drinks tonight for my birthday


----------



## breakingdawn

butterworth said:


> tested today and got a bfn feeling kinda sad but I guess I can have a few drinks tonight for my birthday

:hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

butterworth said:


> tested today and got a bfn feeling kinda sad but I guess I can have a few drinks tonight for my birthday

Next time honey:hugs:


----------



## butterworth

still no af today if she doesn't show up later today i will test tomorrow am fx af stays away ladies


----------



## purplelilly

butterworth said:


> still no af today if she doesn't show up later today i will test tomorrow am fx af stays away ladies

Your not out till the witch shows!!!! Fingers & toes crossed for you honey!!!!!


----------



## butterworth

well af showed up last night so I'm out again. yesterday was my moms birthday and my sister announced that she was 11 weeks pg and she already has a 1 year old daughter. I'm happy for her but today I feel sad, I woke up crying I wish it was me I just don't understand why its taking so long for me to get pg. I feel like giving up, I'm having a bad day ladies as you can see I just can't stop crying.


----------



## skweek35

Sandy - I know exactly how you feel!! I used to spend at least a day every cycle crying my eyes out! At that point it feels soul destroying, I know!! 
I found focusing on what I wanted more than anything kept me going. Keep focused and stay strong. big :hugs: and tons and :dust:


----------



## purplelilly

Sandy I'm so sorry honey! We've all been there and I know nothing I say will really make you feel much better but try and stay positive. Cry it out when you need to. Your time is coming and you will appreciate it sooooo much after the wait :hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

Sandy, hang in there. I know it's hard but you will get your turn. I am thinking of you. And I have everything crossed that April will be your month.


----------



## butterworth

well ladies to top off my lovely week my df lost his job today his work closed without any notice to any staff so he is now without a job. i guess I got my bfn for a reason not sure what we are going to do now but baby making is on hold untill we can figue out what to do next.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Sandy I am so sorry to hear about AF and it is hard, I have a lot of friends getting pregnant with their 2nd or 3rd and i can't get pregnant with my first. I am also sorry about your hubby losing his job.


----------



## butterworth

I guess it was a good thing I didn't get pg this month everything happens for a reason


----------



## purplelilly

butterworth said:


> I guess it was a good thing I didn't get pg this month everything happens for a reason

Major :hugs: honey!!!!! Hope everything turns around real soon for you both. Stay strong!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you guys doing? I don't know how much I will be in the thread because I am starting externship tonight. I will be working 11pm -7am or 9am depends on if I can make it the extra 2 hours. so my sleep schedule will be whacked, I think I'm out this month because I haven't been bding a lot, so probably will have to put things on hold until externship is done


----------



## breakingdawn

Ladies I just wanted to pop in and say hello, and sorry for those of you going through tough times. You are in my thoughts.

I am 24 weeks today, it is my V-DAY (viability). Happy to have made it this far. :) My friend is having a baby shower this weekend that I am helping with and then I will be getting ready for my own, May 5th. 

We are leaving for the beach not this Saturday but next Saturday, we will be gone close to a week.. staying with my awesome aunt and uncle. So, it's going to be a busy next week or so!


----------



## skweek35

Hiya ladies, 

Sandy - :hugs: Hang in there hun. Hope everything works out for you and OH soon! FXed and praying he gets another job really soon! 

Lacey - Good luck with your externship. How long is your externship for? 

Andrea - well done for getting to 24 weeks!! :wohoo: Have fun with the babyshower. 

AFM - sea-sick feeling seems to have subsided for the last 3 days. FXed thats the last of ms for me. 
I told my best friend last night! She is sooo excited for me. She is already planning my babyshower!! Eekk - help!! 
Roll on next week friday!! Scan day!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

skweek35 said:


> Hiya ladies,
> 
> Sandy - :hugs: Hang in there hun. Hope everything works out for you and OH soon! FXed and praying he gets another job really soon!
> 
> Lacey - Good luck with your externship. How long is your externship for?
> 
> Andrea - well done for getting to 24 weeks!! :wohoo: Have fun with the babyshower.
> 
> AFM - sea-sick feeling seems to have subsided for the last 3 days. FXed thats the last of ms for me.
> I told my best friend last night! She is sooo excited for me. She is already planning my babyshower!! Eekk - help!!
> Roll on next week friday!! Scan day!!!


I have 6 weeks to complete it and i was suppose to have started on monday but im starting tonight. I have 10 hr days monday-friday and need 240hrs


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi ladies. Sooo exhausted right now even though I just woke up from a nap. Had my (late) 16 week appt today and they don't do much. I opted out of the quad screening because I don't feel it's necessary to do since I wouldn't follow thru if more tests were needed.

My 20 scan scan is April 12th, not April 10th like I originally thought. I might call and change it though because they scheduled me at a time that might not work so I might ask to go earlier :D

Hope all is well


----------



## skweek35

Lacey - 10hr shifts 5x a week = easily done in 6 weeks!! GL. 

Tiff - GL with your scan hun. What are you hoping for this time? 

AFM - I'm finally a legal alien - my british citizenship has been approved! Just waiting on my invite to the formal ceremony. That should arrive any day now.


----------



## Jemma0717

Well ladies.....my hubby surprised me and said he/we would pay for a gender reveal scan..on Tuesday!! sooo excited!


----------



## skweek35

Fab!! lucky you Tiff!! 
I'm soooo looking forward to hearing if you're team pink or blue! 
We will most likely find out too. DF says just helps to make sure we are as prepared as possible,


----------



## breakingdawn

Excited for you Tiff!

Nothing new here... but new bump photo. :)
 



Attached Files:







photo (18).jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## skweek35

Bump looks gorgeous Andrea!! I cant wait to get to that stage! I just want to have a bump and feel Speckle move about inside me.


----------



## butterworth

Andrea you look so beautiful, I love the bump

AFM: well baby making is on hold for this cycle at least. I just want to make sure df is working before we start trying again. thank goodness that when we bought our house we budgeted for one income so at least the bills will get paid but it is going to be really tight. I hope he finds something soon.


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you ladies!


----------



## breakingdawn

butterworth said:


> Andrea you look so beautiful, I love the bump
> 
> AFM: well baby making is on hold for this cycle at least. I just want to make sure df is working before we start trying again. thank goodness that when we bought our house we budgeted for one income so at least the bills will get paid but it is going to be really tight. I hope he finds something soon.

Hope he finds a job soon, will be thinking of you guys. :flower:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you all doing? I have been super busy with externship. I just thought i would stop by to say hi


----------



## Jemma0717

I am having a BABY GIRL!!!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## skweek35

Lacey, so good to see you around still. 

Tiff - yay to team pink! :happydance:


----------



## purplelilly

congrats tiff!! you must be sooo excited with one of each now!!! bring on the pink!

butterworth i sure hope you both are getting along better . will be praying for a job for your OH! :flower:

Lacey you are doing sooo well with all your schooling you should be proud of all these accompishments! your well on your way to a great career and i'm sure the family to follow soon! 

I don't remember if i posted any pics on here (i know this is not a pregnancy thread) but here is a current pic of my lil peanut settling in at home. He's quite the character!lol this is the crazy face i got after i DARED to take away the hat & binky lol
 



Attached Files:







Copy of photo4.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 6









Copy of peaceout.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 6


----------



## breakingdawn

purplelilly said:


> congrats tiff!! you must be sooo excited with one of each now!!! bring on the pink!
> 
> butterworth i sure hope you both are getting along better . will be praying for a job for your OH! :flower:
> 
> Lacey you are doing sooo well with all your schooling you should be proud of all these accompishments! your well on your way to a great career and i'm sure the family to follow soon!
> 
> I don't remember if i posted any pics on here (i know this is not a pregnancy thread) but here is a current pic of my lil peanut settling in at home. He's quite the character!lol this is the crazy face i got after i DARED to take away the hat & binky lol

What a little angel!! Ahhh!!! I can't stand it! :) I can't wait to meet my little girl. I'll be week 25 tomorrow. I'll get my c-section date at week 30! I also have another ultrasound at week 28 to check the location of my low lying placenta. We are headed on vacation this Saturday and to see my aunt and uncle. I've been so sick since Saturday though, I've had no voice. But I think I'm finally getting better. Hopefully by this Saturday I'll be almost 100%!


----------



## skweek35

Christina - he is beautiful!!! and got to love the little crazy face! just adorable!! I cant wait to 4:20pm GMT - my first scan appointment!! Really cant wait to see my little speckle - time to check that all is fine with SPeckle and to put my mind at ease too!!


Andrea - hope you get better soon!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
I'm officially on :cloud9: 
and here is why! 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/speckle2.jpg 

I was really pleased to see my fertility nurse there today. She landed up doing the scan. 
She said there is a really strong heartbeat and lots of fetal movements. In this scan the head is at the bottom next to the yolk sac. From there you can make out the little arms and legs! 
:cloud9: 
I also got my 12 week scan date through. Wednesday 25th April. 
Thursday happens to be my citizenship ceremony! What a week it will be!! 

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## breakingdawn

I am so happy for you!! YAY!!!

AFM, I am headed to the beach and spend some time with my awesome aunt/uncle!! We SO need this vacation!


----------



## butterworth

hey ladies
Christina he is so cute, I love the hair
tiff yay team pink 
Carla your first scan that must have been so amazing to see on the screen

afm: well df is still having no luck with finding a job but on the plus side his old job still wants to have him back when they re-open whenever that is could be 6-8 weeks depending if all the changes they wanted to make with the place are finished. so thanks for the prayers ladies i feel pretty calm that it will all work out in the end as it always does. 
hope you ladies have a good weekend


----------



## FragileDoll

Hey girls, sup? I am back! long time though. DH has changed his mind. He keep google-ing pregnancy stuff i.e. planning, symptoms, precautions etc. It's a drastic change, yeah. I like this change, he looks so cute and worried at the same time the consequences I'll be going through. I am underweight, I weigh like 34 kgs. He wants me to gain 13-18 kgs, he showed me the BMI website and the ideal weight recommended (before/after conception) in order to avoid complications. 

Tiff - yayyyy for you! 

Christina - I was wondering the other day, isn't your lil man a lil early? correct me if I am wrong. I am so happy for ya, he's so cute!

Andrea - Lovely bump. 

Who else got a :bfp: while I was away?


----------



## FragileDoll

Carla, I see you're preggo too! Wow BIGGGGG congrats to you hun!!


----------



## skweek35

Yes I'm preggers too!! absolutely shattered today and so glad I'm on school holidays for 2 weeks! 
Had my scan last friday and all is well with Speckle. It has a strong heartbeat and moving loads. 

Really good to see that your OH has changed his mind! Now for you to put on a bit of weight and get your BFP too!!


----------



## FragileDoll

P.s I have changed my Facebook account, made a new one where I only have friends and family. I had to deactivated my other Facebook account because load of unknown people in there, I felt stupid. I was tired of playing those games too seriously, it became a pain in the butt. 

I have sent out requests to many of you from my new Facebook account, I sincerely apologize if I missed out any one of you. Let me know and I'll send a friend request to you in no time.


----------



## FragileDoll

Carla, that's some awesome news, hun. Good on you, you're on holidays, you can pull back and rest. How far have you been? 

I just need advice on putting on weight, any ideas?


----------



## skweek35

Thanks hun, I'm coming up for 9 weeks now. 
I had planned on cleaning the house and doing the washing and ironing today, but just no energy for any of that! Will hopefully have more energy to sort out a few things around the house tomorrow 

as for putting on weight - I would suggest full fat options along with carbs (bread, pasta, rice and potatoes)


----------



## FragileDoll

How about your wedding preparations? 

I do eat hell load of potatoes, rice and junk food. But I don't put on anything grrrr, guess where they all go. LOL


----------



## skweek35

Wedding is going ahead as planned. Have got my friend prepped already to look after the baby during the ceremony. 
Plans are slow at the mo but thats only because there is nothing that needs sorting at the mo. 

In that case I would see a GP and ask their advice. Often they prescribe high calorie shakes that would help put on weight .


----------



## purplelilly

Anna totally freaky that you re appear today! I was going to leave a message for u last nite but fell asleep before I did lol! I'm soooo glad to hear your DH hanged his mind! How have u been? Did u get your housing settled? Yeah you're right my lil peanut was quite early. I had him at 34+5 and 5lbs 9oz. He spent 2 weeks in the nicu and we are both now home under house arrest until his due date lol. It's comIng up fast I can't believe he's almost a month old already:cloud9: As for putting on weight I would talk to your doc but def add a couple extra mini meals into your day of healthy / higher carb foods. When you get preggo you'll need to eat the extra small meals anyway so it will get your body ready for it anyway!

Carla glad to hear all is going well with you & your lil one! Don't stress about the housework too much in a few weeks your energy level will start to come back! It really does get better in second tri promise!


----------



## FragileDoll

Christina, I completely and totally got over the idea of TTC due to my past bitter experiences with DH when I really wanted to have a baby, until yesterday when out of the blue DH started to talk about pregnancy stuff and exploring the internet for more authentic infos and reading it out loud for me. I was stunned for a moment, when I finally realized that's coming from the mouth of the same person who wasn't ready to give in for a baby just a few months ago. 

I told him you're obsessing yourself with all these pregnancy stuff, do you want a baby now? He was like, why yes anytime. He told me he has been google-ing and reading stuff about conception and precautions, watching videos and preparing himself for quite a while now. He is kinda worried about me too like I just mentioned above. 

I have been not so good but not that bad though, have gone through ups and downs with DH in these past few months. It was that bad that it actually led me to call off the relationship but something hold us both back. We are doing great now. We are in our new home, but it sucks here. No one is happy, the building is quite old, our flat is on the toppest floor without elevator, and this sucks a big time, trust me. There is also problem with the wiring/electricity cables, no gas and so much of abnormalities. Plus my father-in-law wasted almost all his money paying for this place, somebody tricked my father-in-law in buying this place. Father-in-law is naive by nature anybody can trick him, so yeah we are trying to get out of this place and get a new one. Headache!

I second that, I told DH the same when I'll get preggers I'll do gain with all that extra meals/supplements I'll be taking, but MEN! LOL

Aww, it looks like your baby boy was impatient enough to wait to meet his mommy daddy and made his way earlier into the world where his parents belong. How's motherhood treating you? 

Carla - You must be thinking to shop for your baby instead of your wedding at this moment, haha. I'd do that! ;)


----------



## purplelilly

Ok the extra exercise hiking to the top floor isn't gonna help the extra weight gain lol. It def sounds like your DH has come around. I'm sorry the place is so bad but it's got to be better than your DH at his moms & you home! You two have already been thru so much this housing thing will seem like nothing, you'll see :flower: if he's researching this so much he's def ready! Time to get bd'ing!

I told everyone my lil man didn't want a party without him since he came 3 days before my baby shower lol. Motherhood has been amazing Now that he's home! I could (and sometimes do) spend hours staring at him! My pregnancy was really easy (other than that 34 wk labor thing:haha:) but the post pardem has been much harder on my body but that lil dude is worth every second of it!


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, 

Good to see you around too Christina. Glad to hear you lil dude is doing well. Sounds like he will be a lil party animal! hehe 

Ana - good to hear your and OH have a place of your own but sounds like its not ideal. FXed you will get it sorted soon. 

AFM - feeling a bit better today. Hopefully get a bit of washing and ironing done today. Little bit at a time - is what DF told me last night. He has been great and so understanding.


----------



## FragileDoll

Yup, we have already started looking for other places now. Hope we find a good one now!

Christina you can have your baby shower now along with your lil man. I'm sure he'll enjoy it. :D

Carla feel better hun.


----------



## purplelilly

FragileDoll said:


> Yup, we have already started looking for other places now. Hope we find a good one now!
> 
> Christina you can have your baby shower now along with your lil man. I'm sure he'll enjoy it. :D
> 
> Carla feel better hun.

I was destined not to have a shower!! My sis rescheduled my shower for 2 wks after he was born since I registered for a lot of the necessities and he came home around then. Unfortunately I ran myself down terribly going back and forth from the hospital for 2 wks and suffered terrible night sweats so the day of the shower (actually 5 min before I was to leave) I collapsed at home. Ended up spending the day at the ER for dehydration while all of the guests had lunch without me since everyone was already there:cry: so no shower for me just ALOT of apologies In Thank you cards! Post pardom really has been tough!


----------



## FragileDoll

Awww, hun that sucks. I so feel for you, but you can throw a small party anytime soon and get together with your people, have fun and celebrate. I'm just glad you and the lil man are doing good now and having fun!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are all of you? Well the medicine worked, I ovulated, but af came april 2, so I am getting ready to start round 2 on friday=) I'm hoping to pinpoint this now. I believe she told me my ovulation day was the 24th of last month, because I went on day 21 and that was the 25th, so if I am correct day 20 I ovulated? She didn't talk to me long, it took me over a week to get my results because I had to hound her. which is ridiculous. However I am going to start seeing a new PCP. Hopefully they won't do things halfass. So now I'm just waiting on round 2 to start=) I am excited. Externship is going ok, I have been tired.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

correction the 24 was my levels to sya i ovulated it has to be 15+ to show ovulation


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you all doing? I miss you girls. I took my 2 pill today of clomiphene 50mg and I have been bding everyday =) i have been enjoying it, I also have been so busy with my externship. I'm hoping this 2nd round works for me=) i know i ov last time


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Jemma0717 said:


> I am having a BABY GIRL!!!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Congrats Tiff=)


----------



## purplelilly

fx and baby dust for you lacey!!!!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Hope you are all well. 

Lacey - FXed its 2nd round lucky!! Tons of prayers and :dust: coming your way!! 

AFM - feeling a lot more human and less like a lifeless rag!! Actually managed to get all the ironing done and the bathroom cleaned yesterday. I might actually manage to get some school work done before I go back in a weeks time.


----------



## breakingdawn

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> Lacey - FXed its 2nd round lucky!! Tons of prayers and :dust: coming your way!!
> 
> AFM - feeling a lot more human and less like a lifeless rag!! Actually managed to get all the ironing done and the bathroom cleaned yesterday. I might actually manage to get some school work done before I go back in a weeks time.

Glad you are feeling better! :) You are moving right along! :thumbup:

I hope everyone else is doing okay. I just got back on a week long trip to the beach and visiting family. It was lovely. Now my husband wants to move there ASAP which I am fine with as soon as we can reasonably do it! 

Looks like I'll be in my third trimester on Thursday!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Happy easter ladies!


----------



## butterworth

hi ladies, how is everyone doing this week?

ana glad to see your back

well df found a new job last week, I'm so happy and on the plus side it's more hours and better pay. Df didn't want us to stop ttc so i went with his plan as we did alot of celebration bd'ng lol.


----------



## skweek35

Sandy - congrats on your OH's new job!!! Oh I so agree - lots of celebratory BDing!! FXed you caught the eggy!


----------



## Jo

I have removed a few posts from this last page in line with our TOS


> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for personal pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).

I politely request that you do not post any further links or information that has already been removed x


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I am being told Clomiphene can give false OPKs. I was also told by some other ladies that OPKs shouldn't be started until 3 days after the last pill of clomid/clomi[hene. I finished my last pill on tuesday april 10th, started OPKs thursday the 12th(2 days after) - friday the 13th - and saturday the 14th - sunday the 15th - and monday the 16 + and tuesday the 17th +. I see a lot of people saying clomid can give false positives but I didn't get a positive til 4 or 5 days later. I think its safe to say I am Ovulating. I pray to god I am really ovulating because i have this light pain in my left ovary. 

Cds 15 and 16
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/IMG_0051.jpg


----------



## butterworth

get to bd'ing lady fx you catch that eggie lacy

afm: af is due tomorrow, I had a $ test in my bathroom so I took the test and got a bfn so I guess I'm just going to have to wait till af shows up


----------



## purplelilly

get At it Lacey!!!!! The pain is a great sign!! Loads of baby dust your way!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
Sandy your not out till the witch shows but I'm getting as impatient as you for your bfp!:winkwink: I'm still holding hope and crossed toes that yours comes REALLY soon!:hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

purplelilly said:


> get At it Lacey!!!!! The pain is a great sign!! Loads of baby dust your way!!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> Sandy your not out till the witch shows but I'm getting as impatient as you for your bfp!:winkwink: I'm still holding hope and crossed toes that yours comes REALLY soon!:hugs:

DH and I have been bd almost everyday LOL. We even had a quickie this morning before he went to work


----------



## purplelilly

Pnutsprincess said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> get At it Lacey!!!!! The pain is a great sign!! Loads of baby dust your way!!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> Sandy your not out till the witch shows but I'm getting as impatient as you for your bfp!:winkwink: I'm still holding hope and crossed toes that yours comes REALLY soon!:hugs:
> 
> DH and I have been bd almost everyday LOL. We even had a quickie this morning before he went to workClick to expand...

Hey don't knock the quickies! That's how I got my bfp! A quickie at 5am (and I am NOT a morning person :haha:)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

purplelilly said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> get At it Lacey!!!!! The pain is a great sign!! Loads of baby dust your way!!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> Sandy your not out till the witch shows but I'm getting as impatient as you for your bfp!:winkwink: I'm still holding hope and crossed toes that yours comes REALLY soon!:hugs:
> 
> DH and I have been bd almost everyday LOL. We even had a quickie this morning before he went to workClick to expand...
> 
> Hey don't knock the quickies! That's how I got my bfp! A quickie at 5am (and I am NOT a morning person :haha:)Click to expand...


Quickies are nice=)


----------



## butterworth

hey ladies
af is due today and still no sign of her but she does tend to arrive in the evening fx she stays away.


----------



## breakingdawn

butterworth said:


> hey ladies
> af is due today and still no sign of her but she does tend to arrive in the evening fx she stays away.

FX for you!


----------



## skweek35

Hey Ladies, 

Hope you are all well!! 
Lacey - get BDing everyday!! Those OPK's looked really good and along with the pain - time to catch that eggy! I would also advise using a softcup! 

Sandy - FXed af stays away for the next 9 months! 

Christina - hows your little man doing? 

Andrea hows your bump coming along? And bump pics? 

Well 11 weeks today and starting to feel a bit better! So greatful I'm not feeling bloated any more! 
Also found out on Monday that my current 'head of school' is also pregnant and is only 2 weeks ahead of me! So, as she said, we are doing a pregnancy double-act over the next few months! So good to have someone that close to be at work also pregnany! 
We had a meeting this afternoon and as you can imagine it went something like this - work, babies, work, babies, ... !! I love these meetings!!


----------



## breakingdawn

skweek35 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well!!
> Lacey - get BDing everyday!! Those OPK's looked really good and along with the pain - time to catch that eggy! I would also advise using a softcup!
> 
> Sandy - FXed af stays away for the next 9 months!
> 
> Christina - hows your little man doing?
> 
> Andrea hows your bump coming along? And bump pics?
> 
> Well 11 weeks today and starting to feel a bit better! So greatful I'm not feeling bloated any more!
> Also found out on Monday that my current 'head of school' is also pregnant and is only 2 weeks ahead of me! So, as she said, we are doing a pregnancy double-act over the next few months! So good to have someone that close to be at work also pregnany!
> We had a meeting this afternoon and as you can imagine it went something like this - work, babies, work, babies, ... !! I love these meetings!!

I am glad you are doing well! Thanks for asking about me! :hugs: I will be 28 weeks tomorrow. :) I have an ultrasound next week (the 24th) to check the location of my placenta. Hopefully it goes okay.

I'll do a bump photo for tomorrow, week 28!


----------



## purplelilly

Hiya hon! Glad your feeling better! Second trimester is def better. Lil dude is doing well for the most part. At his 1 mth nicu check up he weighted in at 7lbs 13 oz!! Huge change from his release weight of 5lbs 5oz! We unfortunately are going thru a bad bout of colic :( and he still has a possible spot on his head scans but doc thinks its all going to work out fine since he's doing so well developmentally. Baby steps takes on a whole new meaning with a premie!

Lacey you better keep making time in your crazy work schedule for bd'ing:haha:

Andrea fx all goes well with your scan. 

Sandy HUGE fx for the f**** witch to stay away!:blush:

Anyone else in the tww?


----------



## butterworth

ok ladies I'm kinda freaking out.
i haven't taken a test yet cuz i need to buy some but yesterday i thought af was about to show cuz i got some crazy cramps so I figured ok she's on her way I should go put a tampon in. I go about my day at work and then went to my friends house after work and I use her bathroom to change the tampon and to my surprise nothing af hasn't started yet it was just a little pink cm that I think if i hadn't put something in I wouldn't have seen it like on a panty liner or pad. so i'm thinking af is never late she has been on time for the last 9 months or so and she still isn't here today. could the pink cm have been IB? isn't that a little late? i'm freaking out and a little scared that I'll see a bfn on the test. I don't want to get to excited but this is the first time in a while that af hasn't shown up on time.


----------



## breakingdawn

butterworth said:


> ok ladies I'm kinda freaking out.
> i haven't taken a test yet cuz i need to buy some but yesterday i thought af was about to show cuz i got some crazy cramps so I figured ok she's on her way I should go put a tampon in. I go about my day at work and then went to my friends house after work and I use her bathroom to change the tampon and to my surprise nothing af hasn't started yet it was just a little pink cm that I think if i hadn't put something in I wouldn't have seen it like on a panty liner or pad. so i'm thinking af is never late she has been on time for the last 9 months or so and she still isn't here today. could the pink cm have been IB? isn't that a little late? i'm freaking out and a little scared that I'll see a bfn on the test. I don't want to get to excited but this is the first time in a while that af hasn't shown up on time.

Girl I really do not want to get your hopes up but I had pink tinged CM around and a little after AF was due and my doctor said it was implantation! TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies I'm kinda freaking out.
> i haven't taken a test yet cuz i need to buy some but yesterday i thought af was about to show cuz i got some crazy cramps so I figured ok she's on her way I should go put a tampon in. I go about my day at work and then went to my friends house after work and I use her bathroom to change the tampon and to my surprise nothing af hasn't started yet it was just a little pink cm that I think if i hadn't put something in I wouldn't have seen it like on a panty liner or pad. so i'm thinking af is never late she has been on time for the last 9 months or so and she still isn't here today. could the pink cm have been IB? isn't that a little late? i'm freaking out and a little scared that I'll see a bfn on the test. I don't want to get to excited but this is the first time in a while that af hasn't shown up on time.
> 
> Girl I really do not want to get your hopes up but I had pink tinged CM around and a little after AF was due and my doctor said it was implantation! TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

omg i just bought a test lets see if I get 2 lines


----------



## butterworth

turned out to be neg test but I've read that if it is ib then it could still take 2-3 days before I'd see a + test so I have an extra test that I will use in a few days. I still feel pretty good about this and hopeing that in fact it is ib and I am preg right now fx for me ladies I'm staying hopeful for now.


----------



## breakingdawn

Not out yet! Hopefully AF stays far away! FX FX FX!


----------



## purplelilly

fx for you sandy!!! alot of women spot around when af should show up. We understand not wanting to get your hopes up too much but remember your cheering squad is still here getting excited for you!!


----------



## butterworth

thanks christina and andrea 
I feel all your fx'ed for me and it means so much
the spotting has gotten a little darker but it is still spotting so thats a good sign. I don't however feel my normal af cramps that I do when she does start showing up so thats something different. I will keep my lovely ladies posted.


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm holding out hope for you! :flower:

Here is my week 28 belly (minus my non makeup face, lol)
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).JPG
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## purplelilly

Andrea you're so cute! All baby!


----------



## breakingdawn

Heehee thank you! The extra fat is in my butt and thighs! Ugh! That weight is so hard to lose. :(


----------



## butterworth

Andrea you look amazing all baby for sure.
I'm still holding on to some hope, the little spotting I had earlier has completely stopped. oh please af stay away this whole spotting business is so not normal for me. I always spot near the end of her visit not in the beginning she always shows up with a full on flow. 17 cycles of tracking my period and this is a first for me maybe it is ib if she stays away for the next few days I might actually see a bfp.


----------



## breakingdawn

Sandy, I reaaaally hope this is it for you! Not sure why else it would be so abnormal if it usually isn't!


----------



## butterworth

well I got some bad news ladies, af showed up this am but I'm not upset about it. with the neg test I did thurs I figured she was on her way but just taking her time.
I have a bachlorette party next weekend and the one thing i told myself if I wasn't pg, I was going to have some fun. I've told a few close friends about my stuggles with ttc recently and they have been pretty supportive they're going to be with me at this party so I'm sure they will encourage my drinking for the night.
it will happen when it happens right ladies. My sister inlaw sent my the nicest message the other day telling me to not give up hope about ttc and that just cuz we aren't pg doesn't mean that we have anything wrong with us. It kinda made me cry cuz it was out of the blue I haven't really talked about this with her so that means DF has been talking to his sister. He hates seeing me so upset and with my younger sisters recent pg news with baby#2 on my birthday last month he probably thought I was going to lose my mind. But I didn't I was happy for her I was sad in away but what am I going to do I work in a high stress job and I know that plays a big part in my stress level which does not help in ttc. I have however moved to a new place at work with more help so I'm not doing all the work alone like I used to for the last 2 years, it was hell. I think this move is going to help me I won't be so stressed anymore and I might finally get my bfp. I haven't given up hope yet ladies I got to stay postitive.
thanks for being here for me ladies it means so much.


----------



## breakingdawn

butterworth said:


> well I got some bad news ladies, af showed up this am but I'm not upset about it. with the neg test I did thurs I figured she was on her way but just taking her time.
> I have a bachlorette party next weekend and the one thing i told myself if I wasn't pg, I was going to have some fun. I've told a few close friends about my stuggles with ttc recently and they have been pretty supportive they're going to be with me at this party so I'm sure they will encourage my drinking for the night.
> it will happen when it happens right ladies. My sister inlaw sent my the nicest message the other day telling me to not give up hope about ttc and that just cuz we aren't pg doesn't mean that we have anything wrong with us. It kinda made me cry cuz it was out of the blue I haven't really talked about this with her so that means DF has been talking to his sister. He hates seeing me so upset and with my younger sisters recent pg news with baby#2 on my birthday last month he probably thought I was going to lose my mind. But I didn't I was happy for her I was sad in away but what am I going to do I work in a high stress job and I know that plays a big part in my stress level which does not help in ttc. I have however moved to a new place at work with more help so I'm not doing all the work alone like I used to for the last 2 years, it was hell. I think this move is going to help me I won't be so stressed anymore and I might finally get my bfp. I haven't given up hope yet ladies I got to stay postitive.
> thanks for being here for me ladies it means so much.

:hugs: It will happen for you! And I hope you have fun at the party!


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies. 

Andrea - great bump pic!! 
My tummy was really hard last night. DF teased me saying it was only the big meal I'd just finished eating that gave me such a hard tummy! :gun: :haha: 

Sandy - so sorry AF showed up. But please dont give up! I can defo say seeing that BFP makes the long journey well worth it! 

Hope everyone else is doing well. I'm really looking forward to Wednesday morning - 12 week scan and hopefully hear the heartbeat! 
I have been having more good than bad days so defo on the up. Feeling really tired again this morning. Will need a nap this afternoon!


----------



## breakingdawn

Have a great scan! I have a scan on Tuesday to see where my placenta is now since it was low in week 20!


----------



## JBear85

Hey girls!! I know, I've been gone for ages and ages and I've missed SO much -- but I've kept up with those of you who are my Facebook friends :)

So here's my update -- I've been with my new man for all of 6 months, and admittedly - we have NOT been careful lately. Not the brightest idea, I know.... and AF is due in 4 days, but my body is playing some horrible tricks on me!! Thinking I MIGHT be pg, but I'm really trying hard not to overthink it because we've all been there before!!

I've missed you all!!


----------



## breakingdawn

It's nice to see you around JBear. :) Hope your new relationship is going great! Keep us posted on how you get on and if you end up with a BFP. Hope it makes both of you very happy. :D


----------



## breakingdawn

Small update on me. I had my week 28 visit yesterday. Boy was it action packed. I got my finger pricked, blood draw for the glucose test, tetanus shot, AND my rhogam shot since I am rh negative. Needless to say my arm is bruised! But I got the results from my glucose test today and I PASSED! HOORAY!

I also had an ultrasound since my placenta was low in week 20. Not anymore! It is nice and high now. Such a relief. We also got our date for the c-section!!! Baby Alice will be here on July 5th shortly after 8am. Excited but nervous! I will be 29 weeks tomorrow!

Hope everyone else is doing well.. I will leave you with a couple of updated u/s photos! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Alice 28 wks 2.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1









Alice 28 wks.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ttcbabyisom

FragileDoll said:


> Calling all my friends those I know and even the ones I do not - we may get to know each other here and share our experiences with.
> https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/BnB/doll-image1.png​
> This is an official **IT WILL HAPPEN** thread. I know the words - IT WILL HAPPEN kills us when they say that to us deep down whilst we rant about our TTC process, get tired of receiving BFNs and the witch showing up when we are all so hopeful of it getting past and staying away.
> 
> But can't deny the fact that it is rightly said - stressing over may delay our chances in conceiving. Have a friend who was trying for 18 months with no luck and the month she didn't try because they were going on a holiday to abroad it was the month IT ACTUALLY HAPPENED! She is still in shock. So ladies stop worrying - be positive - hope positive - pee positive = :bfp:
> 
> My AF showed up this morning after receiving a BIG FAT NEGATIVE 2 days earlier @12dpo. I'm devastated everytime the witch shows up and cry for hours thinking I won't be a mom ever - but I have made a promise to myself this cycle that I'm done with stressing over the CDs/DPOs dates or calculations and will just let it happen. Let the nature take it's course.
> 
> Who wants to join me - Calling all of you! Everyone is invited - come and share some positive thoughts, baby dust and your journey from WTT to TTC to Pregnancy & Birth. Keep it real, ladies! :hugs:
> 
> Psychic Tiffany's (Jemma0717) :bfp: Prediction List:
> Rachel:bfp:
> Andrea:bfp: :angel:
> Carla
> Loz :bfp:
> Sandy
> Ana
> Zara
> Jen
> Greer
> Lou
> Sammi
> Lacey
> Tiff
> Laine
> Amanda
> Emily
> 
> Team - IT WILL HAPPEN Members:
> ann89, pip squeek, Tilly87, butterworth, Jemma0717, LaineB, Zaney, Joannaxoxo, Ceca, Kytti, JBear85, Fitzbaby, CrazyKitty, apple25, kjfrost70, skweek25, Kailynn, trying2becalm, Lozlizlou, purplelilly, emilyanne, Pnutsprincess, Rachie Rach, Greens25, brassy, jmandrews, Gregsprincess, lian_hawaii, christylove, Glitter_Berrie, breakingdawn.
> 
> https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1312411169.gif
> 
> Our BFP stats: :bfp:
> 
> Purplelilly (Christina):
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1311397200z4z1312520400z1.png
> 
> Trying2becalm (Rachel):
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1309842000z4z1312520400z0.png
> 
> Kytti (Andrea):
> Always remembered :angel:
> 
> 
> CrazyKitty (Anna):
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1310360400z7z1312693200z0.png
> 
> https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1312410911.gif
> 
> Jemma0717 (Tiffany):
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1310187600z4z26z14.png
> 
> JBear85 (Jen):
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312261200z6z28z13.png
> 
> Gregsprincess (Suzy):
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1311742800z0z29z15.png
> 
> FragileDoll (Ana):
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312261200z0z29z14.png
> 
> Zaney (Zara):
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312088400z7z28z14.png
> 
> Skweek35 (Carla):
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1311915600z3z33z17.png
> 
> FitzBaby (Greer):
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1310101200z4z27z14.png
> 
> Butterworth (Sandy):
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312693200z5z33z15.png
> 
> Apple25 (Amanda):
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312261200z6z27z12.png
> 
> Emilyanne (Emily):
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1311310800z0z32z10.png
> 
> Lozlizlou (Loz):
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1310533200z4z28z14.png
> 
> LaineB (Laine):
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1311397200z3z28z13.png
> 
> Pip Squeek (Sammi):
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1309842000z7z32z14.png
> 
> Pnutsprincess (Lacey):
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312693200z0z31z14.png
> 
> jmandrews (Janene):
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312952400z6z32z16.png
> 
> P.s- It's not necessary that you have to stop Charting or using OPKs to join in. Don't let me feel alone and embarrassed here. :blush:

Just now saw this thread so haven't looked at everything yet but i like your encouraging words and i plan on weeding through this thread and check it out. I realize you started this awhile ago. Thanks for your wonderful words.  I'm on CD12 today and just started BD'ing with hubby this morning. Let the fun and anticipation begin.


----------



## breakingdawn

Welcome TTCbaby! We do have some great success stories in here. :) I had an ectopic pregnancy in August of last year... I had surgery on 9/3/11 and I lost my right tube. By a miracle I got pregnant again less than 2 months after surgery and got my BFP on Halloween! I will be 29 weeks tomorrow! :D

Wishing you tons of luck on your journey! Keep us posted!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
So good to see you around again Jbear!! 
Oh just to update you - I'm now 12 weeks preggers!! 
Had my 12 week scan today and all is well with Speckle! Looks like I will have one rather laid back baby on my hands. 
https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/Scan25042012-1c.jpg
Speckle seems to enjoy laying with legs up and hands behind the head! 
After about 10 minutes of scanning, Speckle decided enough is enough. Turned over (facing my back) and went to sleep!! Little sod!! :haha:


----------



## breakingdawn

OMG!! Look at your baby just chilling in there, SO CUTE!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

LOVE those scans Skyweek 35! So cute!!!


----------



## skweek35

breakingdawn said:


> OMG!! Look at your baby just chilling in there, SO CUTE!

Sure is just chillin in there! And growing really fast!! They bumped my dates up by 4 days!! 
Either one big baby or having it earlier than expected


----------



## breakingdawn

Wow!! Cute pics though. :) I get to meet my baby on July 5th it looks like!


----------



## skweek35

Lucky you!!! 
Seems like just yesterday you shared your sad news! 
And now you are about to meet your rainbow baby!! I'm soooo happy it all worked out well in the end! 
But as the saying goes - all good things come to those who wait!


----------



## breakingdawn

I know... it is hard to believe I am already this far after what I went through last year. We really did have a miracle. :)


----------



## JBear85

breakingdawn said:


> Small update on me. I had my week 28 visit yesterday. Boy was it action packed. I got my finger pricked, blood draw for the glucose test, tetanus shot, AND my rhogam shot since I am rh negative. Needless to say my arm is bruised! But I got the results from my glucose test today and I PASSED! HOORAY!
> 
> I also had an ultrasound since my placenta was low in week 20. Not anymore! It is nice and high now. Such a relief. We also got our date for the c-section!!! Baby Alice will be here on July 5th shortly after 8am. Excited but nervous! I will be 29 weeks tomorrow!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.. I will leave you with a couple of updated u/s photos! :flower:

LOVE that name!! So cute!! It's so cool seeing everyone's pregnancies and births playing out, and keeping in touch/keeping fingers crossed for those who are still trying! :)

I really think AF is going to hit me this weekend... all month DB and I have been going hmm... something's off -- but now I feel like myself again so who knows!! AF is due tomorrow so I guess I'll have my answer soon enough!


----------



## JBear85

WOW just noticed how off my ticker is now - guess I've had some messed up cycles since I've been gone!!


----------



## breakingdawn

When will you test???


----------



## JBear85

breakingdawn said:


> When will you test???

I'm really not sure... I'm tempted to today, but I'm trying to force myself to at least wait until Sunday.

It's just been such a weird month!! First I had wretched Ov cramps, earlier than I should have Ov'ed... then I was crazy craving random stuff and eating everything in sight, and having insane dreams.

But other than that I'm myself - normal AF bb pain, no cramps yet though. And I've had a really bad cold all week, so I'm attributing my exhaustion to that.


----------



## JBear85

Now my ticker says AF is due today, iPhone app says tomorrow... hmmm...


----------



## breakingdawn

OMG My MAIN symptoms were I was STARVING during my 2ww and I had several vivid and weird dreams!!! There is no way I'd be holding myself back from testing!!!! But I am a POAS aholic, LOL!


----------



## JBear85

breakingdawn said:


> OMG My MAIN symptoms were I was STARVING during my 2ww and I had several vivid and weird dreams!!! There is no way I'd be holding myself back from testing!!!! But I am a POAS aholic, LOL!

I know I'm barely hanging onto control! PLUS I need to go to the drug store this afternoon... let's face it, I'm totally testing today :p

The only thing is, I keep reading all of these symptoms that I SHOULD have and don't, so it tricks me! I hate that pretty much anything could be a pregnancy symptom, but could also be a symptom of a million other things too ... :wacko:


----------



## breakingdawn

Well look I had NO pregnancy related symptoms. My only signs were lack of my face breaking out and moodiness which are my two MAIN PMS signs... I did not have those during my 2ww but I was an eating machine.. and tons of dreams. Other than that, no other signs!


----------



## JBear85

breakingdawn said:


> Well look I had NO pregnancy related symptoms. My only signs were lack of my face breaking out and moodiness which are my two MAIN PMS signs... I did not have those during my 2ww but I was an eating machine.. and tons of dreams. Other than that, no other signs!

Gahh!! Okay I think you've talked me into it haha... I'm psyching myself out now because I have some cramping, but then again my best friend is preggo right now and said she had bad AF cramps and ended up getting her BFP anyway!

Okay I'm going to get a 2-pack today haha - final decision!


----------



## breakingdawn

Sorry to peer pressure! I am a horrible enabler when it comes to POAS! I hope you get 2 lines! I had cramping until about week 10! It was crazy... but I hope I don't steer you wrong and you get a nice positive! Just sharing what happened to me!!! :)


----------



## JBear85

breakingdawn said:


> Sorry to peer pressure! I am a horrible enabler when it comes to POAS! I hope you get 2 lines! I had cramping until about week 10! It was crazy... but I hope I don't steer you wrong and you get a nice positive! Just sharing what happened to me!!! :)

I will totally test tonight!! Stopping at the drug store on the way home... if DB will let me! He's cheap and might make me wait until I'm technically "late" haha - although I caught him looking at baby stuff on his phone last night on Kijiji, which I thought was kind of adorable!! :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Awww, keep us posted!!!


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh - I cant wait for JBear to get her arse back on here! I'm dying to know what the outcome is!! 

Well seem to be feeling more human again today. Landed up in bed at 9:30pm last night. Just could not keep my eyes open after 8pm!! I felt like such a sad person for going to bed that early!! I felt really silly too as I shed a few tears. I never go to bed that early!! 

Well just glad its the weekend and I get to relax and chill for at least one day. Tomorrow will have to be school work!! 
Hope you are all well!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I heard this today for the first time and it made me think of my miscarriage and loss of my first baby (although too early to even be my baby i guess). I know some of the lyrics don't make sense for that but most do. It's a pretty song but sad.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_zsz9rtoQk


----------



## JBear85

Well girls, no test yet but no AF either... I've had some more cramps though, so keep your fingers crossed for me!!! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

JBear85 said:


> Well girls, no test yet but no AF either... I've had some more cramps though, so keep your fingers crossed for me!!! I'll keep you posted!

Good luck JBear! My prayers are with you!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Omg you havent tested yet!?!?!?


----------



## skweek35

Jbear - how are you managing to resist testing? 
When is AF due? 

TTCbabyisom - that is one really pretty song and can see why it appeals to your MC. :hugs:


----------



## JBear85

DB wants to wait haha... I'm listening, but I think today I'm going to draw the line!

According to my ticker, AF was due Friday - my iPhone app says yesterday.

Either way I'm late!!!! :D


----------



## skweek35

JBear85 said:


> DB wants to wait haha... I'm listening, but I think today I'm going to draw the line!
> 
> According to my ticker, AF was due Friday - my iPhone app says yesterday.
> 
> Either way I'm late!!!! :D

Yup, Me thinks its time to test hun! 
Have you got any test strips?


----------



## JBear85

Nothing on hand, as we haven't really been trying - but we just agreed we'll go pick one up today! :)


----------



## skweek35

Ohhhhhh, cant wait to hear the result! 
Will be lurking till I see the outcome. 
Get to the shop now, I want to know if I have another bump buddy!!


----------



## JBear85

Bfn :(


----------



## skweek35

Boohoo!!! 
Seems like AF is playing with your head!! So mean!! 
:hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

Boo!!!!! :(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

JBear85 said:


> DB wants to wait haha... I'm listening, but I think today I'm going to draw the line!
> 
> According to my ticker, AF was due Friday - my iPhone app says yesterday.
> 
> Either way I'm late!!!! :D

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to hear your news!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Ugh, didn't see you other post about BFN jbear. Sorry! Hopefully it was wrong!


----------



## JBear85

skweek35 said:


> Boohoo!!!
> Seems like AF is playing with your head!! So mean!!
> :hugs:

Really mean!! Still no AF... DB is still convinced that I'm pg, but I don't know what to think now!! :wacko:


----------



## breakingdawn

Do you know when you ovulated? I ovulated 3 days late when I got pregnant so my estimated due date was way off from my LMP... I'd test again in a couple of days if no AF!


----------



## JBear85

breakingdawn said:


> Do you know when you ovulated? I ovulated 3 days late when I got pregnant so my estimated due date was way off from my LMP... I'd test again in a couple of days if no AF!

I'm not sure - I feel like I actually Ov'ed early, based on my cramping and the way I was feeling... only early by a few days, but that was the feeling I had at the time. 

I'm definitely going to give it a few days, and if I end up having to test again I'll make sure I do it first thing in the morning this time! (does that actually make a big difference?!)


----------



## breakingdawn

Some people say to test in the morning but oddly enough mine were always darker in the evening. The main thing is to not go to the bathroom 2-3 hours prior to testing....


----------



## JBear85

breakingdawn said:


> Some people say to test in the morning but oddly enough mine were always darker in the evening. The main thing is to not go to the bathroom 2-3 hours prior to testing....

Oh man I would die!! Haha I have the worst bladder - I pee constantly! Good to know though, I'll try to hold it in when/if I have to test again! This is getting frustrating :growlmad:


----------



## breakingdawn

Did you say whether or not you were ever late before? I know sometimes stress can cause a late or missed period. Mine were usually on time though. If they were off it was only by a day or so and I could always tell it was coming.


----------



## JBear85

breakingdawn said:


> Did you say whether or not you were ever late before? I know sometimes stress can cause a late or missed period. Mine were usually on time though. If they were off it was only by a day or so and I could always tell it was coming.

My cycles were pretty off for awhile, but had been back on track for about 6 months or so. I have been really stressed lately though, and I've had a cold for about a week so I'm sure that's not helping! I'm sure AF will get me, or I wouldn't have gotten a BFN.


----------



## breakingdawn

Sometimes being sick can throw your cycle off. But I will still hold out hope for you anyway. :)


----------



## JBear85

breakingdawn said:


> Sometimes being sick can throw your cycle off. But I will still hold out hope for you anyway. :)

Thank you!! I'm being a pessimist - I'm bad for that!! But I can't be a whiner, we're not even really trying!!


----------



## breakingdawn

I use to be the resident Negative Nancy around here, so I understand! Hehe.. it is okay though, you feel however you want to! Someone else can always be Positive Polly for you! :D


----------



## ttcbabyisom

another positive OPK! Yay! So either i will be ov'ing today or tomorrow since i had a positive yesterday mid-morning too. i tell ya, i hope i do soon so we can take a break. i'm tired!
 



Attached Files:







20120430_102936[1].jpg
File size: 88.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## breakingdawn

Looks awesome! That eggie is coming out SOON!!! FX for you!!


----------



## butterworth

Hi ladies lots of activity since the last time I was on.

JBear85 - welcome back and I hope you get your bfp

TTCbabyisom- welcome to the group and I see your ov so get to bd'ing girl and catch that eggie

Andrea glad to see your scan and tests turned out fantastic and now you can relax and enjoy the rest of the ride, I can't believe the due date is just around the corner 

Carla your baby looks very relaxed the their looking all comfy, so cute

I'm due to ov in about a week and I'm excited for this cycle fx for me ladies


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

I'm gone for 2 days and look at all I have to catch up on! Rarely do I have more than a few posts to read! Good to see this place picking up again! 

Sandy -Make sure you catch that eggy - I'm looking for more bump buddies! Time to get BDing for you then 

TTCbabyisom - get BDing hun! As I said I'm after more bump buddies! 

JBear - any news on your side yet? 

Andrea - cant believe only 2 months till you get to meet your little baba!! How time flies! 

Hope everyone is well. 
I've been really busy with work over the past 2 days. At least I have 1 night off, so planning on lying on the couch and doing pretty much as little as possible!


----------



## JBear85

:witch: She got me!! :(

Oh well, guess I can't get sad if it was all for fun anyway!

How is everyone? Case of the Tuesday blues for me now!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

JBear85 said:


> :witch: She got me!! :(
> 
> Oh well, guess I can't get sad if it was all for fun anyway!
> 
> How is everyone? Case of the Tuesday blues for me now!

Sorry JBear! Hang in there. You're allowed to be blue today!


----------



## skweek35

Oh JBear! :hugs: you sure are entitled to a blue day after what you've been through! 
You going to start TTCing again soon?


----------



## FitzBaby

Knock knock ... Hi ladies, not sure if you remember me from way back! I've stalked the thread every now and then. We had some fertility issues and it just got too hard. I had an HSG in January and we were told my DHa sperm count was very low. We were told the only way for us to conceive would be IUI or IVF. 

Well, DH got a new job in a different city, my mom was/is going through chemo, moving, new Waltham insurance, etc, we put trying on hold. 

Funny how it works. We moved 2 weeks ago, had one last for fun romp in the old house, and I am sitting here with 6 positive HPTs. Crazy.

Was hoping you ladies would let me jump
Back in and go on this journey with you?


----------



## breakingdawn

I remember you!! Welcome back and huuuuuuuge congrats on your BFP! Im so happy for you. :) I'll be 31 weeks on Thursday, can't believe it! Time flies, get ready! Hehe


----------



## FitzBaby

Oh thank you! I am still in shock and just don't feel pregnant yet.

31 weeks!!!!!!! Wow!! How are you feeling? Do you I ow of its a boy or girl? So happy for you, what a deserved and loved baby that is!


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm feeling large!!! And uncomfortable... But it's totally worth it. :) I had my baby shower last weekend, so now we are just waiting! I have a scheduled c section for July 5th at 8am. 59 days away, yikes! We are having another girl.. Her name is Alice. :D don't worry.... You'll feel pregnant soon enough. Heart burn... Constant potty trips, all that!! Heehee!


----------



## FitzBaby

What a wonderful name! I cannot believe you are 59 days away from
Holding her, I guess it does go by fast. Off to try and get some sleep. Thanks for the welcome back and I'll check in soon!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

FitzBaby said:


> Knock knock ... Hi ladies, not sure if you remember me from way back! I've stalked the thread every now and then. We had some fertility issues and it just got too hard. I had an HSG in January and we were told my DHa sperm count was very low. We were told the only way for us to conceive would be IUI or IVF.
> 
> Well, DH got a new job in a different city, my mom was/is going through chemo, moving, new Waltham insurance, etc, we put trying on hold.
> 
> Funny how it works. We moved 2 weeks ago, had one last for fun romp in the old house, and I am sitting here with 6 positive HPTs. Crazy.
> 
> Was hoping you ladies would let me jump
> Back in and go on this journey with you?

Wow...this is the most exciting great thing i've heard all day! CONGRATS!!! Funny how life works sometimes, ya know? I hear it all the time...stop trying and it will happen. It's just nuts.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

breakingdawn said:


> I'm feeling large!!! And uncomfortable... But it's totally worth it. :) I had my baby shower last weekend, so now we are just waiting! I have a scheduled c section for July 5th at 8am. 59 days away, yikes! We are having another girl.. Her name is Alice. :D don't worry.... You'll feel pregnant soon enough. Heart burn... Constant potty trips, all that!! Heehee!

LOVE that name!


----------



## breakingdawn

Aw thanks! :D People either love her name or are just impartial. We are thinking Alice Winter but nothing confirmed yet. :)


----------



## skweek35

Welcome back Greer!!! I was starting to look for a new bump buddy! I'm 14 weeks today (by my LMP) and 14W 4d by my last scan. 
:wohoo: A HUGE Congrats on your BFP!!! :wohoo: 
I'm still waiting for my BFP to feel real! although I think it might start kicking in soon as I think my bump is starting to show today. 
Really good to see you back!


----------



## breakingdawn

I cannot believe you are about to be 14 weeks!!!


----------



## butterworth

FitzBaby said:
 

> Knock knock ... Hi ladies, not sure if you remember me from way back! I've stalked the thread every now and then. We had some fertility issues and it just got too hard. I had an HSG in January and we were told my DHa sperm count was very low. We were told the only way for us to conceive would be IUI or IVF.
> 
> Well, DH got a new job in a different city, my mom was/is going through chemo, moving, new Waltham insurance, etc, we put trying on hold.
> 
> Funny how it works. We moved 2 weeks ago, had one last for fun romp in the old house, and I am sitting here with 6 positive HPTs. Crazy.
> 
> Was hoping you ladies would let me jump
> Back in and go on this journey with you?

congrats on the bfp I'm so happy for you


----------



## butterworth

well ladies I'm still the the get crazy bd'ing time a few more days I'll I will be in the tww. I've taken some tips from Andrea I think it was you about bd'ing in the am I have have done that this time am and pm bd'ing. my body seems to be enjoying this cycle this maybe tmi but I've had some prob's with drying up and I think the pill did that to me and for this last month I've had no problem with that even Df has noticed the increase in natural lube hehe. hoping this is it but I'm not keeping my hopes up.


----------



## FitzBaby

FXd Buttersworth!
Glad you ate having fun too!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

I know,Andrea, I can hardly believe myself that I'm 14 weeks already! I think I'm finally starting to pop out. A pair of trousers that were sitting on my hips a few weeks back are now sitting snugly around my tummy. 

Sandy - get BDing hun! go catchy that eggy and be our next BFP!! I'm looking for another bump buddy!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Ugh...i'm so nervous and scared. Hate this feeling. Want that :bfp: SOOO bad. Today's prayer was different. Instead of praying for God to grant my wish and give me a baby, i prayed for PEACE during this time of my obsessing...[-o&lt;


----------



## skweek35

ttcbabyisom said:


> Ugh...i'm so nervous and scared. Hate this feeling. Want that :bfp: SOOO bad. Today's prayer was different. Instead of praying for God to grant my wish and give me a baby, i prayed for PEACE during this time of my obsessing...[-o&lt;

I so know where you are coming from. At times I felt like this is just a dream and it will never come true. 
I eventually came to a place where I thought - if its going to happen it will happen. Yes I used softcups (which I think helped) but I also think my state of mind helped even more. Being a bit more relaxed always helps. 

If you dont get your BFP this month I would suggest buying a small box of softcups for next cycle. 
FXed you won't need them!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Super scared...sad this morning. My chart does not look good as of this morning's temp. Could be late implantation??? I don't feel hopeful. This sucks. :cry:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

I hope you dont mind. I've been in contact with an administrator on this site. I was just thinking seeing that Ana is no longer allowed on this site, one of us could take over running this thread. 
I have only just sent her a message. I am hoping to hear back from her in the next few days. Is there anyone who would be interested in taking over the thread. If not I really dont mind.


----------



## skweek35

ttcbabyisom said:


> Super scared...sad this morning. My chart does not look good as of this morning's temp. Could be late implantation??? I don't feel hopeful. This sucks. :cry:

I know it is difficult hun. :hugs: Hang in there! You will get your BFP soon. 

How long have you been TTCing for?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

skweek35 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> Ugh...i'm so nervous and scared. Hate this feeling. Want that :bfp: SOOO bad. Today's prayer was different. Instead of praying for God to grant my wish and give me a baby, i prayed for PEACE during this time of my obsessing...[-o&lt;
> 
> I so know where you are coming from. At times I felt like this is just a dream and it will never come true.
> I eventually came to a place where I thought - if its going to happen it will happen. Yes I used softcups (which I think helped) but I also think my state of mind helped even more. Being a bit more relaxed always helps.
> 
> If you dont get your BFP this month I would suggest buying a small box of softcups for next cycle.
> FXed you won't need them!Click to expand...

Yes, i just have to get to that place...how do you get there? He, he...i've for sure thought about soft cups. I just might go on e-bay and get me some. Every little bit of help never hurts! Thanks!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

skweek35 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> Super scared...sad this morning. My chart does not look good as of this morning's temp. Could be late implantation??? I don't feel hopeful. This sucks. :cry:
> 
> I know it is difficult hun. :hugs: Hang in there! You will get your BFP soon.
> 
> How long have you been TTCing for?Click to expand...

Thanks. I know. Well we officially started end of February so 3 cycles/months now...getting ready to start 4th.


----------



## skweek35

I am so sure the softcups helped to keep his swimmers up there long enough to get them where they need to be. I put in the softcup straight afterwards and left it in all night - about 8 - 10 hours. 
I also had some preseed but didnt have time to get that in too. 
Oh and dont forget the OPK's to tell you when you should be BDing. hehe As if we really need an excuse to BD these days :haha: 

3 months is still pretty normal. It took us 11 months. I do think the HSG scan I had in January this year also helped. I was really fortunate to get the HSG so early. Love my GP!!


----------



## JBear85

Well girls, I'm embarrassed to say it, but it's happening again. DB was away for 5 days for a work conference, and he met someone while he was gone. He ended things with me yesterday. I guess it just wasn't meant to be. I don't know why this keeps happening to me!! :'(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

So ANOTHER BFN this morningassuming this for sure means no pregnancy this cycle. My temps are completely confusing though. Went down on cd 11 and 12 and then shot back up cd 13 and back down on 14BUT bbt is confusing me because this mornings first temp was 97.26 and took it again right away without moving or anything and it was 97.71. WTH??? Supposed to get AF tomorrowfeel its inevitable at this point and feeling the most down EVER. Just numb. :nope:

Im sorry to all of you that have gotten this same news, I pray that next month is your month. Our month. Please God.


----------



## JBear85

Icing on the cake? I just got fired too... FML


----------



## FitzBaby

Oh Jen ... I am so so sorry


----------



## JBear85

Not much I can do now... I just have to get past this horrible 24 hours, make a plan, and figure out my life! Things could get interesting!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

skweek35 said:


> I am so sure the softcups helped to keep his swimmers up there long enough to get them where they need to be. I put in the softcup straight afterwards and left it in all night - about 8 - 10 hours.
> I also had some preseed but didnt have time to get that in too.
> Oh and dont forget the OPK's to tell you when you should be BDing. hehe As if we really need an excuse to BD these days :haha:
> 
> 3 months is still pretty normal. It took us 11 months. I do think the HSG scan I had in January this year also helped. I was really fortunate to get the HSG so early. Love my GP!!

Well sounds like i'll be trying softcups this next go round. What if you BD in the morning? Can you leave those in at work and are they comfortable??? Or maybe if we BD in morning before work, i can leave them in while getting ready them take it out. I have no clue. I'm thinking about getting pre-seed for this next cycle too. Still no AF today but i can totally feel her coming on. Just waiting for it now. Yeah, I'll still use my OPK's. They sure helped this last cycle along with temping. It was very obvious when i OV'd according to that but we did it every day but 1 during the fertile time so it's just confusing how it didn't happen. What's HSG?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

JBear85 said:


> Well girls, I'm embarrassed to say it, but it's happening again. DB was away for 5 days for a work conference, and he met someone while he was gone. He ended things with me yesterday. I guess it just wasn't meant to be. I don't know why this keeps happening to me!! :'(

Oh JBear, i'm SO sorry! That's horrible! I hope you find your TRUE mate soon! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

JBear85 said:


> Icing on the cake? I just got fired too... FML

OMG! That's horrible! Why??? Hang in there...and wear protection with any newbies for just a bit because NOW is when you would get preggers! It's how the universe works!  Cruel...crazy...but sometimes could be a blessing in disguise! Hang in there. Hugs!


----------



## skweek35

ttcbabyisom said:


> Well sounds like i'll be trying softcups this next go round. What if you BD in the morning? Can you leave those in at work and are they comfortable??? Or maybe if we BD in morning before work, i can leave them in while getting ready them take it out. I have no clue. I'm thinking about getting pre-seed for this next cycle too. Still no AF today but i can totally feel her coming on. Just waiting for it now. Yeah, I'll still use my OPK's. They sure helped this last cycle along with temping. It was very obvious when i OV'd according to that but we did it every day but 1 during the fertile time so it's just confusing how it didn't happen. What's HSG?

HI TTCbaby 
I would recommend BDing at night as the little swimmers need all the gravity they can get and by walking around they are having to work against gravity to get to their ultimate destination. 
Yup you could wear the softcup for up to 8 hours with no problems. 
An HSG scan is where you have radio active dye squirted into your womb and tubes. Its used to check the health of the womb and to see if there are any blockages in the tubes. Minor blockages are often cleared in this procedure. They do say that we are up to 30% more fertile after having this procedure. I have heard of sooo many ladies who fall pregnant within 2 months of having this scan done. My SIL fell pregnant within a few days.


----------



## skweek35

Oh Jen :hugs: I am so sorry you are going through such a tough time. 
I'm sure you will soon find another job. Hang in there hun, The light at the end of the tunnel cant be far off now!! 
:hugs: :flower:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

:bfn: and :witch: yesterday so Im out for May. :sad2: On to cycle #4already on day 2 so thats good.


----------



## skweek35

Looks like time to have a glass of wine, relax for a few days and then get your hands on the preseed and softcups. 

GL for this cycle hun.


----------



## butterworth

ladies I have wonderful news i just got my bfp I can't believe it I am so happy right now. I did a test this am for some reason I never test this early af isn't due for another 5 days but its a + test for sure its not as dark as the controll line but pretty freaken close I just can't believe it after almost 2 years of trying I finally got a real bfp I am over the moon right now thanks ladies for all the support I couldn't have done it without you


----------



## FitzBaby

butterworth said:


> ladies I have wonderful news i just got my bfp I can't believe it I am so happy right now. I did a test this am for some reason I never test this early af isn't due for another 5 days but its a + test for sure its not as dark as the controll line but pretty freaken close I just can't believe it after almost 2 years of trying I finally got a real bfp I am over the moon right now thanks ladies for all the support I couldn't have done it without you

Amazing news!!!!!! Many many congrats to you!!!!!! SO excites for you!


----------



## butterworth

FitzBaby said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> ladies I have wonderful news i just got my bfp I can't believe it I am so happy right now. I did a test this am for some reason I never test this early af isn't due for another 5 days but its a + test for sure its not as dark as the controll line but pretty freaken close I just can't believe it after almost 2 years of trying I finally got a real bfp I am over the moon right now thanks ladies for all the support I couldn't have done it without you
> 
> Amazing news!!!!!! Many many congrats to you!!!!!! SO excites for you!Click to expand...

thank you I still can't believe it, I've looked at the darn test like 20 times already today I'm going to get another test tomorrow just to put my mind at ease but its a dark test so I'm sure its a true + test


----------



## skweek35

butterworth said:


> ladies I have wonderful news i just got my bfp I can't believe it I am so happy right now. I did a test this am for some reason I never test this early af isn't due for another 5 days but its a + test for sure its not as dark as the controll line but pretty freaken close I just can't believe it after almost 2 years of trying I finally got a real bfp I am over the moon right now thanks ladies for all the support I couldn't have done it without you

:wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 
Congratulations on your :bfp: 
I am so happy for you Sandy!!! Well done you!!! 

:wohoo: bump buddy!!


----------



## butterworth

thanks Carla
yay bump buddies I'm so excited
I didn't have any early signs except for sore bb's and i usually get that anyway just not as bad. the ladies are still sore and getting bigger already does that happen this early? I think I need to go bra shopping very soon I'm busting out of the ones I have. I still can't believe it. i took another test last night and the line was darker then fridays test so I'm supper happy. next step call my dr tues am.


----------



## skweek35

butterworth said:


> thanks Carla
> yay bump buddies I'm so excited
> I didn't have any early signs except for sore bb's and i usually get that anyway just not as bad. the ladies are still sore and getting bigger already does that happen this early? I think I need to go bra shopping very soon I'm busting out of the ones I have. I still can't believe it. i took another test last night and the line was darker then fridays test so I'm supper happy. next step call my dr tues am.

Hi Sandy 

Ditto to the no signs till the boobies got really sore!! My bbs starting to feel a bit better these days - not as sore! YAY!! I dont think my bbs are any bigger but then again they were pretty big to start with! (34FF - I think thats about a 34DDD/E?) 
I didnt stop testing for about 2 weeks. Still got most of the strips too :haha: 
I just loved seeing the test line getting darker! 
What is your due date? Some time in Jan? 
:happydance::happydance: to being bumpbuddies!


----------



## butterworth

jan 26th is the edd 
I don't feel pg at all no cramps no nothing just a little tired but thats about it


----------



## skweek35

my symptoms started kicking in at about 6 weeks. I just felt terribly sea sick for a few days. After that I would feel really bloated and slightly nauseous towards the end of the day. I was really fortunate to have one been sick 1ce so far. 
FXed you also evade the MS!


----------



## butterworth

my sister was very sick with ms most of her first pg her second not so much I hope for me not at all I hate throwing up. I hope everything turns out fine with this pg, my co-worker just lost her baby at 4 months a week ago so that has put the fear in me.


----------



## skweek35

I, too HATE throwing up! I do think that the once I did get sick was kind of my own fault. I was up the night before that till 1am reading a magazine and then didn't get a good nights sleep at all! I was just so greatful that I was still on holiday when that happened. 

FXed also have little or NO MS!! 
:hugs: to your co-worker! that must have been really difficult! 
I am sure your pregnancy will fly by with no problems!


----------



## butterworth

i hope so that was very scary for her she had seen the baby moving a week before her loss on her scan so I'm sure that must have made it even worse. I don't want to think that will happen to me but it just make you think of the worse. I'm praying that all goes well and I will be holding my little bundle of joy in jan


----------



## FitzBaby

butterworth said:


> jan 26th is the edd
> I don't feel pg at all no cramps no nothing just a little tired but thats about it

This is amazing ... I'm January 12!!! Cannotnbelieve we get to go on is journey together as well!


----------



## butterworth

FitzBaby said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> jan 26th is the edd
> I don't feel pg at all no cramps no nothing just a little tired but thats about it
> 
> This is amazing ... I'm January 12!!! Cannotnbelieve we get to go on is journey together as well!Click to expand...

yay, I'm so excited I can finally be bump buddies with the ladies I started this journey with. any symptoms so far Greer? I started to get some af like cramps this last hour. I feel like af is going to show, I keep going to the bathroom just to make sure. I have one more pg test left I was saving it for tomorrow but I might just take it tonight just so I can see those 2 lines again.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
I mentioned a few days ago about someone else taking over as lead on this thread. 

Just thought with so many of us whose details have changed, it would be nice to still be able to update our front page as Ana was doing. 
I have been in contact with an administrator and she says its not a problem to change to one of us. 
If no one minds or if there is no one else who wants to take over - I dont mind running it. 
Any thoughts?? 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## FitzBaby

Thanks for offering
To be honest, I am very computer illiterate so if you are offering, I say go ahead and take over please!


----------



## FitzBaby

butterworth said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> jan 26th is the edd
> I don't feel pg at all no cramps no nothing just a little tired but thats about it
> 
> This is amazing ... I'm January 12!!! Cannotnbelieve we get to go on is journey together as well!Click to expand...
> 
> yay, I'm so excited I can finally be bump buddies with the ladies I started this journey with. any symptoms so far Greer? I started to get some af like cramps this last hour. I feel like af is going to show, I keep going to the bathroom just to make sure. I have one more pg test left I was saving it for tomorrow but I might just take it tonight just so I can see those 2 lines again.Click to expand...

I have taken like 15+ tests, no joke. My boobs are so very sore (and big!) and very crampy and super sick.

I actually woke up with brown spotting (lots). Had quite a scare. Went t the doc and they did an external U/S and we could see the heart beat! They did an internal one for a better view so all is well.

Dc said bleeding g/spotting/cramps happen in about 20% of all pregnancies so hang in there!


----------



## skweek35

Hi Greer, 

Will contact the administrator and again and request the change over. 

:hugs: to the spotting! 
:wohoo: to seeing the heartbeat!! 
I lost count as to how many tests I did in the end. I still have some left over but dont think I will use them for now. But am tempted as I had a a really bad nightmare the other night. 
I dreamt that a stall at a baby and toddler show was selling/renting dopplers and I was their guinnea pig. They couldnt find the heartbeat! 
I am now stressing out over next weeks MW appointment. That will be the first time I will get to hear the heartbeat.


----------



## butterworth

FitzBaby said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> jan 26th is the edd
> I don't feel pg at all no cramps no nothing just a little tired but thats about it
> 
> This is amazing ... I'm January 12!!! Cannotnbelieve we get to go on is journey together as well!Click to expand...
> 
> yay, I'm so excited I can finally be bump buddies with the ladies I started this journey with. any symptoms so far Greer? I started to get some af like cramps this last hour. I feel like af is going to show, I keep going to the bathroom just to make sure. I have one more pg test left I was saving it for tomorrow but I might just take it tonight just so I can see those 2 lines again.Click to expand...
> 
> I have taken like 15+ tests, no joke. My boobs are so very sore (and big!) and very crampy and super sick.
> 
> I actually woke up with brown spotting (lots). Had quite a scare. Went t the doc and they did an external U/S and we could see the heart beat! They did an internal one for a better view so all is well.
> 
> Dc said bleeding g/spotting/cramps happen in about 20% of all pregnancies so hang in there!Click to expand...

glad everything turned out good with the u/s. I have my dr appointment on monday for some blood work but i took another test today a clear blue the one that shows you how far along you are and it said I was 2-3 weeks from conception so that means 4-5 weeks which is what I thought. my boobs are sore and large too not sick yet but I have this crazy thirst I can't seem to drink enough and it has to be super cold


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> Hi Greer,
> 
> Will contact the administrator and again and request the change over.
> 
> :hugs: to the spotting!
> :wohoo: to seeing the heartbeat!!
> I lost count as to how many tests I did in the end. I still have some left over but dont think I will use them for now. But am tempted as I had a a really bad nightmare the other night.
> I dreamt that a stall at a baby and toddler show was selling/renting dopplers and I was their guinnea pig. They couldnt find the heartbeat!
> I am now stressing out over next weeks MW appointment. That will be the first time I will get to hear the heartbeat.

don't be scard Carla I've read that crazy dreams are a part of being pg. 
and that would be great if you took over this thread. it would be nice to have the front page updated.


----------



## skweek35

butterworth said:


> glad everything turned out good with the u/s. I have my dr appointment on monday for some blood work but i took another test today a clear blue the one that shows you how far along you are and it said I was 2-3 weeks from conception so that means 4-5 weeks which is what I thought. my boobs are sore and large too not sick yet but I have this crazy thirst I can't seem to drink enough and it has to be super cold

I know what you are going through - that thirst drove me crazy!! That is one of the signs that gave it away for someone at work! I walked around work with a bottle in my hands for weeks on end! I was also so glad that we have a water filter in the staff room that gives us really cold water!! 



butterworth said:


> don't be scard Carla I've read that crazy dreams are a part of being pg.
> and that would be great if you took over this thread. it would be nice to have the front page updated.

I have contacted an administrator to change over the ownership of this thread. 
Hopefully I can spend some time this weekend updating the front page. 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## purplelilly

congrats ladies on all the bfp's!!!I can't think of a better group to have a preggo explosion! now just a few more ladies to get on that train!!!!!

just an update as i finally got some time to pop on here. Nathan is now 11wks today :) its gone so fast and now that his formula is sorted out he's porking up well :haha: He is now smiling and cooing! cantwait to see the new ones coming in here!
 



Attached Files:







handsome.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4









SUPERBABY.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## skweek35

Christina - Nathan is definitely gorgeous!!! and that little smile is sure to melt a few more hearts in years to come!! 
I defo agree - we needed something to bring us back together! 

I have asked an administrator to change me to the lead on this thread. Just waiting for it to be done then I will be updating the front page. 
In the meanwhile can ladies update me on EDD's and LO's BD's. 

:hug:


----------



## butterworth

Christina -Nathan is so cute I just love his hair and he has the cutest face he is def a handsome little man, he looks so happy 

Carla I haven't done my blood work yet I have my appointment on monday so I should know better then on how far along I am now but from my calculations around jan 26 2013. monday couldn't come soon enough and thats to just get blood work done and get a referral to an ob then after that I could be waiting a month before I even see that dr.


----------



## skweek35

I saw my GP when I was about 4 or 5 weeks. She said I would be waiting till about 14 weeks for my booking in appointment with the midwife. Here in the UK not much happens in the first 12 weeks of pregnancy! 
But saying that we were really fortunate to get an early scan at 8 weeks which was great - even if it only confirmed that the baby was growing well and was healthy. 
I found the lack of contact with the doctors and midwives in the early days was a bit frusttrating - but I suppose there isnt much reason to be in contact with them initially. 

Seems like I might need to contact a different administrator to change over. 
Will see what I can organise today.


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> I saw my GP when I was about 4 or 5 weeks. She said I would be waiting till about 14 weeks for my booking in appointment with the midwife. Here in the UK not much happens in the first 12 weeks of pregnancy!
> But saying that we were really fortunate to get an early scan at 8 weeks which was great - even if it only confirmed that the baby was growing well and was healthy.
> I found the lack of contact with the doctors and midwives in the early days was a bit frusttrating - but I suppose there isnt much reason to be in contact with them initially.
> 
> Seems like I might need to contact a different administrator to change over.
> Will see what I can organise today.

same with in Canada not much happens in the first 12 weeks but lots of blood work. the only time you get an early scan is if something is wrong. my sister had an early scan with her first at 7 weeks because she started to spot but turned out it was IB bleeding. I didn't think you could get IB that far into your pg but for some women you can. I'm 5 weeks and 3 days today still feeling good just a lot of bloating, really tired and huge bb's I can not believe how big they are. I hope I don't get ms my sister got it with both her pg and she is 22 weeks now and still getting ms. the only time i feel sick to my stomach is if I'm hungry that is the one thing I have noticed if I'm hungry I got to eat right away or I won't feel very good.

hope all you ladies are having a good weekend


----------



## breakingdawn

Wow, somehow I got unsubscribed to this thread!!!! Sheesh. What all have I missed!?!? I will be 34 weeks tomorrow, 36 days until our c-section. Not much else to report really.. just wanted to see how everyone was. I had to find someone to send me this link because I couldn't find it!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sorry for being mia lately! After last cycle's s let down, i went into a funk and during that same time, they let a load of people go at work and i was scared to death of getting fired. I did not lose my job and have since been reassigned and have been very sad and depressed about it. As of today, I'm starting to feel better but all of that stress has kept my mind off the baby-making for a bit but I think might also have messed up my cycle. My chart is all over the place right now. My temp would indicate a possible early O this cycle but i had a positive OPK yesterday and a very faint one today. I'm not supposed to O until tomorrow...having O cramps today so hopefully things are on track. If not, not sure we did it the right days but i think we've done it enough this month to catch the eggy so FINGERS CROSSED! I'll go back through all of the posts I've missed to catch up but I hope EVERYONE is doing well and I can't wait to hear about any new BFP's since I've been mia.


----------



## butterworth

fx you catch that eggie ttcbabyisom

afm: I got my first dr appointment on monday with my ob. I'm excited to see her I thought I was going to have to wait for weeks. I hope my blood result came back ok I guess I will have to find out on monday. wish me luck ladies


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

had my 16 week MW appointment this afternoon. All went well. My BP is looking good - 70/120. Babies HB is strong at about 134beats/min. MW says she would say its a girl. Will just have to wait and see what is revealed at my 20 week scan. Should be getting that appointment through in the next few days. 
Also went shopping for more mat clothes - that was frustrating to say the least. I was essentially after more trousers that fit either under or over my bump. That is the one thing I really struggled to find! Many shops dont stock a mat range any more!! :grr: SO will have to resort to online shopping for clothes - which I hate doing as I never know which size is going to fit me! Or even if the cut will suit me! 
Sorry - rant over! feeling better - I think :haha: 

Hope everyone is well! 
I will have to look into why they have not changed ownership of this thread as yet.


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> had my 16 week MW appointment this afternoon. All went well. My BP is looking good - 70/120. Babies HB is strong at about 134beats/min. MW says she would say its a girl. Will just have to wait and see what is revealed at my 20 week scan. Should be getting that appointment through in the next few days.
> Also went shopping for more mat clothes - that was frustrating to say the least. I was essentially after more trousers that fit either under or over my bump. That is the one thing I really struggled to find! Many shops dont stock a mat range any more!! :grr: SO will have to resort to online shopping for clothes - which I hate doing as I never know which size is going to fit me! Or even if the cut will suit me!
> Sorry - rant over! feeling better - I think :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is well!
> I will have to look into why they have not changed ownership of this thread as yet.

thats ok Carla rant away I hate clothes shopping in general let alone for mat clothing. I like shopping for house stuff but I am looking forward to baby clothes shopping that is going to be so much fun. I just want to wait for my first u/s before I buy anything for the baby.


----------



## breakingdawn

Hope everyone is doing well. I spent the first day of week 34 in labor and delivery for too many contractions, ugh! That was unpleasant. I got sent home after several different things done and while I still have them, they are not as frequent or painful. I don't think I will make it to my week 39 c-section date!

And AHHH!! My baby flipped upside down on my ticker! Hehehe.. I know she is in fact upside down because they did an u/s yesterday to check, sure enough, she was. :)


----------



## skweek35

HI ladies, 

I have just noticed the administrators have still changed the owener over to me. Hopefully I'll get some answers in the next day or 2. 

Thanks for the support Sandy! I was chatting to my nail lady and she said that she had the same thing - attempting to mat shop made her feel like a freak! NO ONE stocks mat clothes any more! BOOHOO!! 
Will have to resort to online mat shopping! and hope to hell that the suff I order fits nicely!! 

Andrea - :hugs: to labour and deliver visit! I say cross those legs tightly!! hehe 

I will have an additional hospital appointment where the consultant will decide on how I will deliver. I have a condition called coxydenia - basically a pain in my arse!:haha: 
This could mean I will need a c-section or they might ask me to attempt natural birth and see how I go. If they say natural birth - I will be happy as long as I will be able to get to fully dilated! There is a possiblity that I will only get to 9cm and then have to push. I just dont want to land up in the position of having an emergency c-section!!! 
I think I will have to do some research before I go into that appointment!


----------



## skweek35

Woohoo the ownership has been changed 
I would love to update the front page. Please let me know if there is anything on the front page that I need to change for you. 

Will see if I can update the tickers by what I see in our posts


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies 

I have start updating the front page. I hope you dont mind that I have deleted a few bits. If you would like me to change anything - like your ticker let me know


----------



## ttcbabyisom

skweek35 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> Well sounds like i'll be trying softcups this next go round. What if you BD in the morning? Can you leave those in at work and are they comfortable??? Or maybe if we BD in morning before work, i can leave them in while getting ready them take it out. I have no clue. I'm thinking about getting pre-seed for this next cycle too. Still no AF today but i can totally feel her coming on. Just waiting for it now. Yeah, I'll still use my OPK's. They sure helped this last cycle along with temping. It was very obvious when i OV'd according to that but we did it every day but 1 during the fertile time so it's just confusing how it didn't happen. What's HSG?
> 
> HI TTCbaby
> I would recommend BDing at night as the little swimmers need all the gravity they can get and by walking around they are having to work against gravity to get to their ultimate destination.
> Yup you could wear the softcup for up to 8 hours with no problems.
> An HSG scan is where you have radio active dye squirted into your womb and tubes. Its used to check the health of the womb and to see if there are any blockages in the tubes. Minor blockages are often cleared in this procedure. They do say that we are up to 30% more fertile after having this procedure. I have heard of sooo many ladies who fall pregnant within 2 months of having this scan done. My SIL fell pregnant within a few days.Click to expand...

Thanks for the great advice. We BD'd this cycle more at night so hopefully it did the trick! Didn't try soft cups this cycle as couldn't find them anywhere but did try Preseed once or twice...FX'd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

butterworth said:


> ladies I have wonderful news i just got my bfp I can't believe it I am so happy right now. I did a test this am for some reason I never test this early af isn't due for another 5 days but its a + test for sure its not as dark as the controll line but pretty freaken close I just can't believe it after almost 2 years of trying I finally got a real bfp I am over the moon right now thanks ladies for all the support I couldn't have done it without you

OMG, CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Have made a few more changes to the front page. Hope you like it. 
Think the front page will be a work in progress - or at least will be for now. 
If I got any dates wrong - please let me know and I will change it. 

Hope you like the new front page.


----------



## butterworth

went to my first ob appointment she is a wonderful dr. my edd is still jan 27/2102 like I thought but we will know for sure when I have my u/s and that is booked july 19. she felt my uterus and told me that i'm around 6-8 weeks so I guess I will have to see when I get more blood work done my family dr booked me for the wrong blood work so they coud only tell by feel how far along I am. and I've gained like 7 pounds already but I think that is mostly in my boobs. I'm starting to get m/s no throwing up just upset stomach which still doesn't feel good and I've had a horrid headache for the last 3 days but I guess it could be from the increase in blood flow in my body. aside from that I feel pretty good.


----------



## breakingdawn

butterworth said:


> went to my first ob appointment she is a wonderful dr. my edd is still jan 27/2102 like I thought but we will know for sure when I have my u/s and that is booked july 19. she felt my uterus and told me that i'm around 6-8 weeks so I guess I will have to see when I get more blood work done my family dr booked me for the wrong blood work so they coud only tell by feel how far along I am. and I've gained like 7 pounds already but I think that is mostly in my boobs. I'm starting to get m/s no throwing up just upset stomach which still doesn't feel good and I've had a horrid headache for the last 3 days but I guess it could be from the increase in blood flow in my body. aside from that I feel pretty good.

So happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

breakingdawn said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> went to my first ob appointment she is a wonderful dr. My edd is still jan 27/2102 like i thought but we will know for sure when i have my u/s and that is booked july 19. She felt my uterus and told me that i'm around 6-8 weeks so i guess i will have to see when i get more blood work done my family dr booked me for the wrong blood work so they coud only tell by feel how far along i am. And i've gained like 7 pounds already but i think that is mostly in my boobs. I'm starting to get m/s no throwing up just upset stomach which still doesn't feel good and i've had a horrid headache for the last 3 days but i guess it could be from the increase in blood flow in my body. Aside from that i feel pretty good.
> 
> so happy for you! :hugs:Click to expand...

me too!!!


----------



## purplelilly

Congrats sandy! It's just so wonderful!!!!


----------



## skweek35

This thread has suddenly slowed down. 
Where is everyone? 
How is everyone doing?


----------



## breakingdawn

I've been having off and on contractions and cramps.. also starting to lose some of my mucus plug (ew gross).... I have been panicking a little! Trying to hold out until my doctor appointment Wednesday or at least until my doctor gets back from out of town which is Monday!


----------



## skweek35

oh no Andrea! Hope its not early labour already! Although it wont be too bad if you need to deliver early. See how things go over the weekend and then maybe contact your Dr on Monday morning if necessary. 
FXed all goes well with you over the weekend and have at least 3 weeks till you meet your little baby!


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> I've been having off and on contractions and cramps.. also starting to lose some of my mucus plug (ew gross).... I have been panicking a little! Trying to hold out until my doctor appointment Wednesday or at least until my doctor gets back from out of town which is Monday!

fx baby stays in there for a little while longer, I still can't believe you due date is around the corner. it seems like just yesturday you were telling us your pg. holy how time flys.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I had a significant temp drop this morning and I'm HOPING and PRAYING that it's the infamous implantation dip which happens b/w 7-10 dpo...I'm 9 dpo today...no spotting yet though. [-o&lt; I'm hoping it jumps back up tomorrow. Please God...my angel baby would have been due next Friday the 15th and I'm trying not to dread the day but I totally do as I'm also due to get :af: that day. Ugh...please pray for me that I get my :bfp:this cycle and if not, pray that I only cry for a day or two and then pick myself back up and move on to cycle #5. Thanks all you lovely ladies. You're the best. :flower::hugs:


----------



## skweek35

TTC - FXed that this is your cycle! Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers this next week! 
Will be stalking over the next few days to check in on your temps.


----------



## breakingdawn

Still here with baby in the oven! Hoping I can make it to my appointment Wednesday and my doctor can shed some light on what is going on. I am fully prepared if they keep me there though and send me to L&D, will have hospital bag and car seat!

TTC- FX for you!


----------



## purplelilly

Ttc- praying for you hon! I'm sure either way your lil angel baby will be holding you that day!

Andrea good luck !!!!! Don't let it go too far tho. I know you want to see your doc but if you wait too long they won't be able to stop it. Your pretty far along but surely another week or 2 of baking won't hurt lol. (btw Nathan was 36 weeks when he came home so your really close!!!!!!!)

Hope everyone is doing well! Just stopping by to stalk & catch up alittle while lil dude naps lol. He turned 3 mths yesterday already!!! One of these days I've got to get On here when on my laptop to change the ticker already lmao!


----------



## butterworth

ttcbabyisom said:


> I had a significant temp drop this morning and I'm HOPING and PRAYING that it's the infamous implantation dip which happens b/w 7-10 dpo...I'm 9 dpo today...no spotting yet though. [-o&lt; I'm hoping it jumps back up tomorrow. Please God...my angel baby would have been due next Friday the 15th and I'm trying not to dread the day but I totally do as I'm also due to get :af: that day. Ugh...please pray for me that I get my :bfp:this cycle and if not, pray that I only cry for a day or two and then pick myself back up and move on to cycle #5. Thanks all you lovely ladies. You're the best. :flower::hugs:

I am crossing my fingers and toes that you get you bfp soon. you got my prayers for sure. sending loads of baby dust your way


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> Still here with baby in the oven! Hoping I can make it to my appointment Wednesday and my doctor can shed some light on what is going on. I am fully prepared if they keep me there though and send me to L&D, will have hospital bag and car seat!
> 
> TTC- FX for you!

praying baby stays in the oven just a little while longer but yes good call on getting your hospital bag ready just incase


----------



## butterworth

purplelilly said:


> Ttc- praying for you hon! I'm sure either way your lil angel baby will be holding you that day!
> 
> Andrea good luck !!!!! Don't let it go too far tho. I know you want to see your doc but if you wait too long they won't be able to stop it. Your pretty far along but surely another week or 2 of baking won't hurt lol. (btw Nathan was 36 weeks when he came home so your really close!!!!!!!)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! Just stopping by to stalk & catch up alittle while lil dude naps lol. He turned 3 mths yesterday already!!! One of these days I've got to get On here when on my laptop to change the ticker already lmao!

3 months already my goodness how time flys


----------



## FitzBaby

Andrea ... Cannot believe it is almost time!!!

TTC ... FX'd for you!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

10 dpo; :bfn: :-( My temps are a little confusing too. Praying, praying, praying. I'll test again Tuesday at 12 dpo.


----------



## skweek35

Yup I would suggest wait a few days and then test again. If you have only just had implantation it could take a few days for pregnancy hormones to kick in. 

FXed this is the start of a really exciting journey


----------



## FitzBaby

Just checking in here ladies.

TTC, testing again today? FXd for you!

I have my second scan today. Pretty excited and wanting the reassurance that the bean is still there and doing well. Have had lots of spotting( why it's my second scan).


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi girls, i'm back! I hope everyone is doing great :) I will read through later and see what everyones up to but it looks like quite a few BFP's! I am 29 weeks today..time sure is flying!


----------



## breakingdawn

Hooray Tiff you're back!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jemma0717

Yes :D How are you feeling? How are the contractions?


----------



## breakingdawn

They aren't too bad today but I am still getting cramps off and on... my appointment is tomorrow. Wonder if he will check for dilation?? I will be really surprised if there is no change given my lovely issues recently down there! Ugh!


----------



## skweek35

Hello Tiff and Andrea!! So good to see you around! 
Wow Tiff - 29 weeks already!! 
I have been considering a bump pic as in the last 2 weeks my bump has gone from nothing to BA-BAM!! There is no more denigning I'm pregnant now!! 
Andrea - hows the cramps? 
Greer - how was your scan? 
I have my 20 week scan on Monday 25th at 10:25am GMT! I cant wait to see my little baba now! 1 week, 6 days and a few hours!


----------



## butterworth

Tiff your back loving the bump pics on fb you look so cute.
andrea hope your cramping has gotten better.
Greer can't wait to hear about your scan 
Carla you should put a bump pic up, I love baby bumps they just look so cute.

afm feeling like crap these last few days ms is not fun. I'm not pucking but I feel nauseous all day.last week it was only a few days here and there and it didn't last long but this week I wake up nauseous and it lasts all day. eating does help but I still feel like crap the ladies at work told me I looked green today. any ideas on what might help with out having to get a prescription I don't want to take pills.


----------



## FitzBaby

Aw, thanks for thinking of me ladies!
The scan was WONDERFUL. We took DD with us. We are calling the bean TBone (don't ask :)) and as soon as bean showed up she yelled "TBone!!!". It made me melt. And just incredible how much at this stage the bean actually looks like. Baby. Saw hands, umbilical cord, heart pumping away. We are in love.

Measuring 10w1d but they won't move my due date, which I don't really understand but whatever!

How is everyone?


----------



## skweek35

HI ladies, 
I'm doing well thanks but have a rather sore bump today. 
Went to the supermarket. When returning the trolley to the trolley bay, I always used my tummy muscles to push the trolley into the last one! OUCH!!! Bump really didn't like that!! 
Can't remember if I told you or not but finally got my appoinment through for our 20 week scan! Monday 25th June!! 12 days to go!!! 

Ok and here is a bump pic!! 
Just 19w 3d!! 
https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/BnB%20blinkies/Bump1-1.jpg
Hope you are all well!


----------



## butterworth

FitzBaby said:


> Aw, thanks for thinking of me ladies!
> The scan was WONDERFUL. We took DD with us. We are calling the bean TBone (don't ask :)) and as soon as bean showed up she yelled "TBone!!!". It made me melt. And just incredible how much at this stage the bean actually looks like. Baby. Saw hands, umbilical cord, heart pumping away. We are in love.
> 
> Measuring 10w1d but they won't move my due date, which I don't really understand but whatever!
> 
> How is everyone?

that is wonderful I'm so happy everything went well. i can't wait for my scan july 19. feels like so long to wait but that is how they do it here in Canada unless you have complications they will not do early scans I'll be around 13 weeks at that point 36 days to go


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> HI ladies,
> I'm doing well thanks but have a rather sore bump today.
> Went to the supermarket. When returning the trolley to the trolley bay, I always used my tummy muscles to push the trolley into the last one! OUCH!!! Bump really didn't like that!!
> Can't remember if I told you or not but finally got my appoinment through for our 20 week scan! Monday 25th June!! 12 days to go!!!
> 
> Ok and here is a bump pic!!
> Just 19w 3d!!
> https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/BnB%20blinkies/Bump1-1.jpg
> Hope you are all well!

you look lovely Carla very nice looking bump. Are you going to find out the sex or stay team yellow?


----------



## breakingdawn

Got sent to labor and delivery yet again. I was having contractions 2-3 minutes apart. I told them it was pointless to send me because the medicine to "stop them" does nothing but they ignored me. Ugh. I spent about 4 hours there... fluids, medicine, still having contractions. At my next appointment if I am still having this issue and am 37 weeks they may decide to keep me this time and do the c-section. I'll keep everyone posted.... not sure when my next appointment is. The nurse/doctor will be calling me tomorrow. My poor arm is bruised from the IV. Fun times.


----------



## Jemma0717

You poor thing Andrea! Maybe with all these contractions your water will break and you won't have a choice? Keep us posted!


----------



## skweek35

Andrea - hope all is well with you and those contractions stop. Hope you do see this pregnancy through to your c-section date!

Sandy - yes we will be finding out. Not sure at the moment really which colour we might be. Sometimes I seem to think blue other times pink. IDK!


----------



## breakingdawn

Had a second trip to L&D yesterday... :( UGH! I was having contractions 2-3 minutes apart at my doctor appointment yesterday so they sent me.. yet again. I was given more meds which really did not do a flip! I talked to my doctor on the phone today who basically told me to prepare for a c-section at my 37 week visit IF they stay the same... I have an appointment Monday but will still be 36 weeks so I assume it might be the next week. I guess we will see!


----------



## butterworth

oh Andrea, keep us posted


----------



## FitzBaby

Oh Andrea, hoping you get some rest and reprieve from the contractions soon


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks girls, I am exhausted.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Ok...can't help but feel sorry for myself today...my angel baby was supposed to be due today...i did good all day because was busy at work and now i'm alone with my thoughts feeling the knot in my throat...trying not to cry. I think i will have a glass of wine and read "50 Shades of Grey"! That should do the trick!  Love you all.


----------



## skweek35

BIG :hugs: TTC!!! Must be a really difficult day for you! Cry all you need and enjoy that glass of wine!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

skweek35 said:


> HI ladies,
> I'm doing well thanks but have a rather sore bump today.
> Went to the supermarket. When returning the trolley to the trolley bay, I always used my tummy muscles to push the trolley into the last one! OUCH!!! Bump really didn't like that!!
> Can't remember if I told you or not but finally got my appoinment through for our 20 week scan! Monday 25th June!! 12 days to go!!!
> 
> Ok and here is a bump pic!!
> Just 19w 3d!!
> https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/BnB%20blinkies/Bump1-1.jpg
> Hope you are all well!

BEAUTIFUL BUMP you got there! Can't wait to hear what you're having. :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

9 days and counting!! Cant wait either! 
THEN we start shopping!!


----------



## breakingdawn

On Father's Day, June 17th, my husband took our daughter to the pool. My contractions had eased off some but I started having mild cramps, which I did not think much of since I had been having them for a week or so. I sat down in the living room to watch TV and all of a sudden I felt a sudden LARGE amount of fluid come out. For a split second I thought, "There is no way this is my water breaking at 36 weeks." So I convinced myself I just had an accident somehow. So, I got up to go to the bathroom and there it went... a TON of water just coming out. I panicked and ran, grabbed a towel, sat on the toilet, more started to come out. I was scared to death. I was frantically trying to call my husband but no answer, they were in the pool. I had someone go up and get them while I grabbed the hospital bag. Our hospital is 45 minutes away, we got there in about 25. I was immediately checked in and the nurses seemed skeptical at first about whether or not my water really broke, so I was given a test.. sure enough, the fluid tested positive for amniotic. They notified the doctor on call and prepared us for a potential immediate c-section. I was checked in the hospital around 6:30, we had our baby girl at 8:38pm, barely 2 hours after check in, via c-section.

Alice Winter weighed 6lbs and 5 oz. The c-section was somewhat like I remembered my first one... scary... as soon as I heard her cry I started to cry. This time my husband filmed her coming out. We didn't get the chance with our first because it was an emergency and he left the camera in our room. I watched it, SO weird! 

We stayed 3 days and got to come home. I am so happy about that. The hospital bed was killing me. So... we were suppose to have her on July 5th, turns out she wanted to see her daddy for Father's Day instead. I still cannot believe she is here. It doesn't seem real. Thanks so much everyone for the support, well wishes, comments, etc. It means a lot to us. Here are several photos for you!
 



Attached Files:







photo (5).jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 4









photo (6).jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 5









photo.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 3









photo (4).jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3









photo (1).jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jemma0717

I have already said it but CONGRATS and I can't get over how CUTE she is! I said to Joe (DH) tonight...LOOK at this baby girl..one of the cutest I have ever seen!


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh and btw, Joe is predicting that Lilyana will come early..he says I will be having her in 6 weeks. We will see!


----------



## breakingdawn

Tiff, that is so sweet of you to say! I wanted to know SO badly what Alice would look like.... I am taken back by how cute AND small she is! I have a hard time putting her down despite being so sore. I cannot wait to see your baby, I know she will be absolutely beautiful! I feel sad I left the pregnancy journey so soon.... but I guess she really did want to see her daddy for Father's Day. It was so sweet, in the OR when they pulled her out during my c-section people told my husband happy father's day.. he said it was the best gift ever. :)


----------



## purplelilly

Congrats Andrea!!!!! What a journey you both have been thru! She's beautiful honey!

Tiff nice to see you're doing well I was just wondering about you bob the other day. Funny to come to this thread to you both on the newest page lol


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you! :)


----------



## skweek35

Andrea - CONGRATS on the birth of Alice. I agree with Tiff - she is gorgeous!! 
The OR staff wishing your OH a happy fathers day had me tearing up!! 

Tiff - your turn next hun!! Can't wait to see your little one! 

Christina - How is your little man doing? 

AFM - 4 more sleeps till we get to see Speckle again! YAY. 
Oh I look huge!!! even bigger than last weeks pic! Is it normal for my bump to be sore?


----------



## Jemma0717

When you say your bump is sore, what kind of sore are you referring to?

Yes, my turn next! Can't wait!! What ever happened to Lacey on here?


----------



## skweek35

Its really hard and sore. it almost feels like I've restricted that area for too long and baby is trying to push against it.


----------



## Jemma0717

hard and sore constantly? I mean..it COULD be just your belly trying to stretch for that new baby but I completely forgot as this one was way different haha my tummy was ready for another baby! But is the pain unbearable? If it's not always hard, it could be braxton hicks contractions which can be painful and you can start getting them right away but you don't feel them until baby is a bit bigger (around where you're at now actually). It's just your body getting ready :) But I am not sure if a constant sore bump is a good thing..? Not trying to scare you but I would look into it


----------



## butterworth

Andrea congrats I'm so happy for you she is so cute. I'm glad you and baby are home and doing great


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## FitzBaby

She is just perfect Andrea ... And I LOVE LOVE LOVE her name! Congrats to you and your fam!!!!

Tiff - so great to see you back. 

This thread has turned in to quite the fertile thread!


----------



## butterworth

monday I have my second dr's appointment I can't wait, I hope I get to hear the heart for the first time. Then july 19th I get my first scan i will be around 13 weeks by then.


----------



## Jemma0717

It has become very fertile...remember the title....."it WILL happen"


----------



## breakingdawn

Having some baby blues this AM! I feel sad I am not pregnant with some of you anymore. She still wasn't due for another couple of weeks. All the doctors keep calling her a "preemie" and it is so weird. Her newborn clothes (which we barely bought any of) barely fit... they are baggy on her. She was 5lbs, 14oz when we left the hospital. At her doctor visit yesterday she was right at 6lbs. My tiny little baby.


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Tiff! It has has been a bit sore on and off since yesterday. I'm thinking it could be where my panty line is - maybe panties are a bit tight under the bump? Feels like I have restricted that area for a bit and then it becomes uncomfortable/sore for a bit. Possibly baba complaining? 

This really is a fertile thread. Wonder where the other ladies are? 

Andrea she sure is small! at 5lbs 14oz she is tiny. But rest assured she wont be that small for long. 

Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## butterworth

breakingdawn said:


> Having some baby blues this AM! I feel sad I am not pregnant with some of you anymore. She still wasn't due for another couple of weeks. All the doctors keep calling her a "preemie" and it is so weird. Her newborn clothes (which we barely bought any of) barely fit... they are baggy on her. She was 5lbs, 14oz when we left the hospital. At her doctor visit yesterday she was right at 6lbs. My tiny little baby.

she is small but the cutest baby ever. our keeping it real family is growing up. first christina then you then next will be tiff then carla then greer and me then I'm praying for you TTCbabyisom your next for sure. we have been togther from the beginning and I hope we stay in touch for a very long time. I have tiff and christina on my fb if you also have a fb account i wouldn't mind adding the rest of you.


----------



## breakingdawn

I have a FB, please feel free to add me! www.facebook.com/kytti :)


----------



## butterworth

friend request sent, thanks Andrea


----------



## Jemma0717

Seriously though...We have been together for SOOO long. Remember the long days of chatting all day long we used to do?! I was just realizing yesterday how many pages we have on this thread. It's been awesome!


----------



## butterworth

Jemma0717 said:


> Seriously though...We have been together for SOOO long. Remember the long days of chatting all day long we used to do?! I was just realizing yesterday how many pages we have on this thread. It's been awesome!

I know crazy eh.


----------



## purplelilly

Carla Nathan is doing great! He's becoming a lil chunky monkey :) we go to the doc's for us last nicu clinic check up next Tuesday and he'll be almost 16 weeks already! I can't wat to see what he weighs now but I'm guessing around 12lbs! Andrea they are so tiny aren't they! Not for long tho! Nathan was 5lbs 5 oz when he left the hospital and we purPosly shrank the few newborn onsies so he had some stuff tha fit lol. A lot of friends and family went it and got NB stuff for us too as I was projected to have a 8-9lb baby 5"(he was around that by his actual due date) Tiff I have Lacey as a fb friend. They're still ttc and she is finished he vet tech certificate in school.


----------



## breakingdawn

NB stuff is a little small on our little one too! She was 5, 14 when we left the hospital! I am still not use to it when people call her a "preemie"!


----------



## skweek35

I sometimes look at the tiny baby clothes we can get here and cant imagine having a baby that small! 

Tiff I really miss those days and nights we all spent chatting here 

Baby is moving sooo much today!!! 
Feels like it is shifting from one side to the other! Got a proper JAB this morning while laying up against DF! Came as a bit of a shock! 

Are the tickers on the front page correct? 
I started adding baby birthday tickers and we need to add one for Alice! 
Andrea if you want to choose a ticker for Alice I can add it to the front page. 
Let me know if I need to change any tickers on the front page


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Breaking Dawn - CONGRATULATIONS sweetie!!! Beautiful pics and LOVE the name!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Jemma0717, LOVE the name you're giving your baby!  Can't wait to see your pics too.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Jemma0717 said:


> It has become very fertile...remember the title....."it WILL happen"

I'm still waiting to join you all but am hopeful it will happen soon! Maybe this cycle! I'll be in the 2ww either starting the 27th or the 30th...depending on how crazy this cycle is for me. Fingers crossed!!! Thanks girls.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

butterworth said:


> friend request sent, thanks Andrea

i just requested you too.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

skweek35 said:


> I sometimes look at the tiny baby clothes we can get here and cant imagine having a baby that small!
> 
> Tiff I really miss those days and nights we all spent chatting here
> 
> Baby is moving sooo much today!!!
> Feels like it is shifting from one side to the other! Got a proper JAB this morning while laying up against DF! Came as a bit of a shock!
> 
> Are the tickers on the front page correct?
> I started adding baby birthday tickers and we need to add one for Alice!
> Andrea if you want to choose a ticker for Alice I can add it to the front page.
> Let me know if I need to change any tickers on the front page

my ticker is an old one...can you update it? Hhhmmm, not sure which one you'd use that's in my siggy. Do you need me to create one so you can add it? Thanks!


----------



## skweek35

I can create one or you can and give me the link to add to the front page. 
I really dont mind either way 
I usually use lilipie.com


----------



## breakingdawn

Just added anyone who added me on FB! <3


----------



## skweek35

yup me! :winkwink:


----------



## FitzBaby

breakingdawn said:


> I have a FB, please feel free to add me! www.facebook.com/kytti :)

Just sent your a friend request!

But keeping our bean a secret for now so please don't say anything!


----------



## skweek35

hey Greer, add me too - will keep lips sealed 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/carla.snyman.75


----------



## FitzBaby

Done!


----------



## butterworth

FitzBaby said:


> Done!

I sent you a friend request on fb too


----------



## skweek35

1 more sleep till we find out if its a ladybug or manbug!! :wohoo:


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> 1 more sleep till we find out if its a ladybug or manbug!! :wohoo:

what do you think it might be? I keep dreaming that I'm going to have a boy


----------



## breakingdawn

Can't wait for the news! :)


----------



## FitzBaby

skweek35 said:


> 1 more sleep till we find out if its a ladybug or manbug!! :wohoo:

Oooohhhh

What is your guess?

Anyone staying on team yellow?


----------



## skweek35

A lot of people think I'm having a girl. Sometimes I think girl but then when I refer to my bump as she I kind of feel guilty cause what if it is a boy! So I really don't know. 
Will have to wait. 

I will have to head straight to work after the scan and from there its off to my parents for dinner. So will only get on here later tomorrow. 

Had a lovely afternoon with my friend. Went to watch '5 year engagement' I really enjoyed it but thought there is just no way I would ever put up with that long an engagement. haha! 

Hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## skweek35

:cloud9::happydance:PINK:happydance::cloud9:​


----------



## breakingdawn

Congrats!!!!! I love love my baby girls!!!!!


----------



## FitzBaby

Girls are the best!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## butterworth

congrats Carla baby girls are so much fun to shop for


----------



## skweek35

Sandy - I am sooo looking forward to shopping now!! Unfortunately the shops are closed now so shopping will have to wait for another day


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> Sandy - I am sooo looking forward to shopping now!! Unfortunately the shops are closed now so shopping will have to wait for another day

I had so much fun shopping for both my nieces

well I had my first bloody nose in like 20 years today. I heard you can get those more when you are pg


----------



## Jemma0717

butterworth said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Sandy - I am sooo looking forward to shopping now!! Unfortunately the shops are closed now so shopping will have to wait for another day
> 
> I had so much fun shopping for both my nieces
> 
> well I had my first bloody nose in like 20 years today. I heard you can get those more when you are pgClick to expand...

I never had a bloody nose until this pregnancy...i get them ALL THE TIME

And I think I already said it on FB but congrats Carla!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Got my crosshairs this morning so 2ww, here we come! 3dpo baby! Praying for that BFP this cycle! Pray with me girls! Thank you!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Yes bloody noses - all part and parcel of pregnancy. I get them but not too badly, usually when I blow my nose it bleeds a bit.


----------



## butterworth

ttcbabyisom said:


> Got my crosshairs this morning so 2ww, here we come! 3dpo baby! Praying for that BFP this cycle! Pray with me girls! Thank you!!!!! :happydance:

I'll praying for you and crossing my fingers and toes


----------



## butterworth

had some bad news today my MIL told me she had breast cancer. she seems to be ok but I cried like a baby felt kinda bad cuz she wasn't upset and is positive that everything is going to be ok. I pray that she will be ok, I'm very close to my MIL almost closer to her than my own mother, sad to say but its true. Work has also been very stressful these last few days df is worried that my stess level could be very bad for the baby. I'm trying not to get to stressed for that reason I don't want to lose this baby and I'm scared that if I don't relax more at work I might stess myself into a mc. I don't want to use the pg card at work but I feel like I might have to just so I can get some more help. I work with mostly women so you'd think that they would help me out more or at least be sympathetic to my situation as most of them know I'm pg already. Is it jan yet? I can't wait to not have to think about that place for a year. 

I told my parents 2 weeks ago that I was pg and they didn't seem to happy for me. I was a smoker before I got pg and I haven't had a smoke since a few weeks before I found out I was pg. Instead of my mom just saying congrats to me and my df she told me that I should stop drinking and smoking cuz its not good for the baby. according to her I have a drinking problem and if she really knew me she would know that I don't drink at all very rare all of my friends know that. she also went on to say that we have to save our pennies cuz babys are $$ (coming from an immigrant who came to this country with nothing and raised 2 babies and we turned out fine) and that my df has to start taking care of me now that I'm pg (like he hasn't for the last almost 10years). I couldn't believe what I was hearing she went on to say a bunch of the other stuff but I tuned her out at that point. my dad was also in the room but he didn't say much. in the end she told me that I'm always going to be her daughter and I'm always welcomed in their home, whatever that is supposed to mean. I love my parents but sometimes i can't understand why they talk to me like I'm stupid. I wish they had a little more faith in me. sorry ladies I'm having an emotional week can you tell?

hope everone else is having a better week then me


----------



## ttcbabyisom

skweek35 said:


> :cloud9::happydance:pink:happydance::cloud9:​

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

butterworth said:


> had some bad news today my MIL told me she had breast cancer. she seems to be ok but I cried like a baby felt kinda bad cuz she wasn't upset and is positive that everything is going to be ok. I pray that she will be ok, I'm very close to my MIL almost closer to her than my own mother, sad to say but its true. Work has also been very stressful these last few days df is worried that my stess level could be very bad for the baby. I'm trying not to get to stressed for that reason I don't want to lose this baby and I'm scared that if I don't relax more at work I might stess myself into a mc. I don't want to use the pg card at work but I feel like I might have to just so I can get some more help. I work with mostly women so you'd think that they would help me out more or at least be sympathetic to my situation as most of them know I'm pg already. Is it jan yet? I can't wait to not have to think about that place for a year.
> 
> I told my parents 2 weeks ago that I was pg and they didn't seem to happy for me. I was a smoker before I got pg and I haven't had a smoke since a few weeks before I found out I was pg. Instead of my mom just saying congrats to me and my df she told me that I should stop drinking and smoking cuz its not good for the baby. according to her I have a drinking problem and if she really knew me she would know that I don't drink at all very rare all of my friends know that. she also went on to say that we have to save our pennies cuz babys are $$ (coming from an immigrant who came to this country with nothing and raised 2 babies and we turned out fine) and that my df has to start taking care of me now that I'm pg (like he hasn't for the last almost 10years). I couldn't believe what I was hearing she went on to say a bunch of the other stuff but I tuned her out at that point. my dad was also in the room but he didn't say much. in the end she told me that I'm always going to be her daughter and I'm always welcomed in their home, whatever that is supposed to mean. I love my parents but sometimes i can't understand why they talk to me like I'm stupid. I wish they had a little more faith in me. sorry ladies I'm having an emotional week can you tell?
> 
> hope everone else is having a better week then me

So sorry to hear about your MIL. I'm saying prayers for your family. You need to really figure out a way to de-stress! Everything going on around you is not in your control...you can't make your parents have a different reaction and you can't change what's happened to your MIL but you CAN put it all in God's hands and just have faith that he'll get you through all of this. Your parents will see soon enough that you are doing what's best for your baby by not doing those things and they'll come around. Just keep doing your thing and they'll eventually see that you are very capable of this and being a great mother. Hang in there. We're here for you! :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Sandy - so sorry you are going through such a tough time! Pray that you and your DF's family will come out this trying time stronger and closer than ever! 
Sorry to hear that your parents are so critical of you. I have some idea of how that feels so can sympathise with you on that one! Rant way all you need. We are here to support each other.


----------



## butterworth

thanks guys, you ladies are so wonderful I feel better today. one more day of work and then off for the weekend and today after work I went for a much needed haircut so I feel like I had a mini makeover. ms is getting better or at least I have better days then bad. I only seem to get ms at night now instead of all day. tomorrow I'll be 10 wks and 21 more days till I finally get to see this baby. I can't wait for my u/s the count down is on.


----------



## FitzBaby

butterworth said:


> thanks guys, you ladies are so wonderful I feel better today. one more day of work and then off for the weekend and today after work I went for a much needed haircut so I feel like I had a mini makeover. ms is getting better or at least I have better days then bad. I only seem to get ms at night now instead of all day. tomorrow I'll be 10 wks and 21 more days till I finally get to see this baby. I can't wait for my u/s the count down is on.

Hooray! You sund great! Keep your chin up ... You are busy making a miracle! Praying for your MIL ...


----------



## breakingdawn

Sandy, your family is in my thoughts and prayers! <3


----------



## Jemma0717

So Sorry Sandy :( Will be praying for you and your family.
I am all too familiar with family/parents and diseases. I mom has numerous autoimmune disease with scleroderma being the worst one. She has systemic scleroderma which is hardening if the skin and organs. She is 49 years young and is completely disabled now because of the disease - it's hard to live with. So I can feel your pain :(


----------



## breakingdawn

Hope you ladies are doing okay! I just wanted to share a picture of my little girl. :) She will be 2 weeks on Sunday! This is what she does when I talk to her while she is asleep.... (it's so cute)!!

(Posted on my FB too) :D
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jemma0717

Too precious! Lilyana has the pants to match her onesie/outfit thing she has on!


----------



## breakingdawn

Cute!


----------



## skweek35

Andrea - she is just adorable!! Love the smile on her face while sleeping! 

YAY YAY its Friday!!! After the week I've had I could so do with a foot massage!! 
Hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## FitzBaby

breakingdawn said:


> Hope you ladies are doing okay! I just wanted to share a picture of my little girl. :) She will be 2 weeks on Sunday! This is what she does when I talk to her while she is asleep.... (it's so cute)!!
> 
> (Posted on my FB too) :D

She is just amazing and honestly an incredibly beautiful newborn (and LOTs of newborns aren't too cute ... DD wasnt :haha:).

LOVE her Picts on FB


----------



## FitzBaby

Getting excited ... We are telling my family tomorrow about our cooking bean (our parents already know and DH and his family do NOT get along so not telling his fam at the moment ... They are truly horrific to us).


----------



## butterworth

FitzBaby said:


> Getting excited ... We are telling my family tomorrow about our cooking bean (our parents already know and DH and his family do NOT get along so not telling his fam at the moment ... They are truly horrific to us).

sorry to hear about your DH family that really sucks for him and you. oh well they will be missing out on some fantastic news.


----------



## FitzBaby

butterworth said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Getting excited ... We are telling my family tomorrow about our cooking bean (our parents already know and DH and his family do NOT get along so not telling his fam at the moment ... They are truly horrific to us).
> 
> sorry to hear about your DH family that really sucks for him and you. oh well they will be missing out on some fantastic news.Click to expand...

Thanks. I am hoping he will want to tell them soon as we have a lot of mutual acquaintances. It's funny, his mom sent us an email yesterday, accidentally, that had a conversation with his sister on it where his sister and mom bad mouth us. It took a lot of the excitement out of telling my fam and it just really got me down.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Ok girls...so hubby and I are headed to Jamaica for vacation for a week! I'm really excited but a tiny part of me in the back of my head is very nervous for results this cycle as we're already in the 2ww. I should find out on the trip if we are pregnant or not...maybe...i'm scheduled to get my period on or about the 10th...we get back on the 11th. So I won't be temping or charting at all while we're gone so I think this month will just be a surprise either way. I know I'll be thinking about it a little but I'm going to try not to stress and just enjoy this vacation and maybe luck is in our favor this time. Pray for us/wish us luck, whatever it takes. I will check back in when we return and see how all of you ladies are doing and give you an update on me! :dust: to all!!!


----------



## butterworth

ttcbabyisom said:


> Ok girls...so hubby and I are headed to Jamaica for vacation for a week! I'm really excited but a tiny part of me in the back of my head is very nervous for results this cycle as we're already in the 2ww. I should find out on the trip if we are pregnant or not...maybe...i'm scheduled to get my period on or about the 10th...we get back on the 11th. So I won't be temping or charting at all while we're gone so I think this month will just be a surprise either way. I know I'll be thinking about it a little but I'm going to try not to stress and just enjoy this vacation and maybe luck is in our favor this time. Pray for us/wish us luck, whatever it takes. I will check back in when we return and see how all of you ladies are doing and give you an update on me! :dust: to all!!!

have fun on your holidays


----------



## butterworth

FitzBaby said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Getting excited ... We are telling my family tomorrow about our cooking bean (our parents already know and DH and his family do NOT get along so not telling his fam at the moment ... They are truly horrific to us).
> 
> sorry to hear about your DH family that really sucks for him and you. oh well they will be missing out on some fantastic news.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I am hoping he will want to tell them soon as we have a lot of mutual acquaintances. It's funny, his mom sent us an email yesterday, accidentally, that had a conversation with his sister on it where his sister and mom bad mouth us. It took a lot of the excitement out of telling my fam and it just really got me down.Click to expand...

don't let them get you down. in my situation its the opposite I don't get along with my family my sister included. I know they talk about me alot but I've learned to just live my life the way i want to and if they're not happy then that is there problem not mine. I was so happy to tell DF family about our news but worried about how my family would take it and as I wrote earlier that is how they usually talk to me. a compliment with a slap in the face not literally but sometimes words hurt more. you can't pick your family but you don't have to deal with there crap either. stay strong hun


----------



## butterworth

hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Jemma0717

I hate to admit but I almost forgot about this thread its been so long!

Seems like all your ladies pregnancies are flying-WOW!

7 more weeks for me


----------



## butterworth

7 weeks left holy time is just flying by. aside from that how you feeling Tiff?
I have my first u/s next week I can't wait it feels like forever ago that I made this appointment. m/s has gotten alot better the last 2 weeks now I just feel sick when I'm around nasty smells.


----------



## Jemma0717

That's good that the MS is already easing up! I hear ya with the smells though..I still can't stand some smells! 

I have been feeling pretty good but very very uncomfortable especially in bed at night. It's been so hot here that I have to stay in the house most of the time so I don't pass out!


----------



## butterworth

that sucks about the heat well I guess the best is drink lots and I hope you have ac in your house.
its been hot here too but we have had some days of a cooler breeze I've given up on watering my flowers they look so sad mostly cuz I keep forgetting and DF has been working late so I've been kinda lazy with the outside work.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

So our Jamaica trip was amazing and very relaxing...just what I needed...but as you can tell from my chart I didn't get my happy present I was hoping for while there. :cry: Started early again and on my vacation which sucked and I had my meltdown right on cue but I gathered myself together and hubby was wonderful as usual and got me through it and after a few was fine the rest of the trip. So I guess it's on to the next cycle...#6 now I believe? We'll get there! Got my blood results back and my pap was normal which is great and all my levels were good but my progesterone was low so starting CD#16 which is the 21st, I will be on prometrium for 12 days to help with that. She also started me on baby aspirin so that will be on my chart daily as well. So fingers crossed for us ladies and to all of you - :dust:

I will go through the posts I've missed while gone to catch up on all of you. I hope everyone is well and I've missed ya's. Hoping to see some BFP's happened while I was gone!


----------



## skweek35

:wohoo: 24 weeks today and cant believe how time is flying by now!! 
Saw the MW this past week and all is well with Speckle and me! See her again on Aug 7th! 
Just looking forward to finishing off this last week of school, cause then we are off to Paris for our Babymoon!! 5 days in Paris = bliss! 
My dad and brother are both soo jealous as we get there just in time to see the last leg of the Tour de France! 
After the babymoon I will have to clear out the spare room and start setting it up as the nursery. 
Hope everyone is well


----------



## butterworth

hey ladies
I got some scary news on Sat my dr called told me she wanted me to come in on monday to tell me that I was going to see a specialist in a bigger city on thurs this week so they canceled my u/s which was that day. this is about my pap results from the little info they would tell my over the phone so my fears bring me to believe that they found cancer they wouldn't say anything over the phone they kept telling me that I need to come in right away this Monday am. they wouldn't even give me the specialist title so still makes me think that I might have cancer I'm freaking out. I just want little beanie to be ok and me of course but I was so looking forward to seeing him/her on the u/s now I don't know whats going on.


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh Sandy! Will be praying for you and FXed that what ever they have found is easily sorted!


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> Oh my gosh Sandy! Will be praying for you and FXed that what ever they have found is easily sorted!

thanks Carla I hope everything is ok I'm not looking forward to tomorrows visit with the dr, thank god Df is coming with me. I cried all last night thinking the worst is happening but I'm trying to keep my chin up just incase its nothing to major. I'll let ya know how it goes tomorrow. and thanks for the prayers I need as much as I can get right now


----------



## Jemma0717

ahh Sandy I hope everything is okay. Please update us tomorrow and I will be praying for you <3


----------



## skweek35

Hey Sandy, Any update? Have been thinking of you all day!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Hope you are okay Sandy.


----------



## butterworth

well I am being sent for a colposcopy on thurs I'm a little scared but at this clinic this is all they do and they know I'm pg. the dr isn't sure if it is cancer she told me she was worried because my abnormal cells had been found inside my cervix not just the outside. So this test will determine if abnormal cancer cells or just abnormal cells so in most cases I will have some sort of treatment. I just have to wait 4-6 weeks for my results but the good news is they changed my u/s to today so I get to see little baby finally and I was hoping to see baby before I had to get this procedure done on thurs. i don't like the idea of them touching my cervix. i read that doing this in the first tri you could mc and doing this in the third tri you could go into early labour so I'm in the safer zone out of the three still doesn't make me feel good but I know in this hospital I'm in better hands than in the one in my city. thanks ladies all the support has been wonderful. I'll see if I can post my u/s pic later today.


----------



## breakingdawn

Hang in there! I had abnormal cells in 2002 and it turns out they were pre cancer cells. I had a LEEP surgery done to remove the cells and we haven't seen them since. The only real annoyance is I have to have a Pap smear done every 6 months instead of one year like most women. :/


----------



## skweek35

Sandy, so glad to hear that they are doing something for you and being proactive! 
Will continue to pray for you that what ever they find is pre-cancerous cells and easy to treat!! 
How did the scan go? Hope all went well on that side!


----------



## butterworth

my scan pic




baby was so active he/she would not stop moving. I loved it I could watch him/her all day if I had my own u/s machine at home


----------



## breakingdawn

Aww!!! Baby looks cozy!!!


----------



## butterworth

first u/s I've ever seen and it was the most amazing experience. now I just have to deal with tomorrow wish me luck ladies, I just want baby to be safe.


----------



## skweek35

Sandy Just love the scan pic! Baby looks really happy in there at the mo! 
Will continue to pray for you for your appointment tomorrow. Fxed all goes well.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you all doing? Sorry I have been MIA. I have been so busy doing other things. I never have time it seems. There is not enough hours in the day


----------



## butterworth

hows everyone this week?


----------



## FitzBaby

So sorry I haven't been around.
And will be on vacation next week.

Sandy, any update from the doc?
Tiff, good to see you!

AFM, feel like I am showing a lot already and thinking I can feel the bub move too. I could with DD early so definitely thinking yes with this one. Don't see the doc again until August 21 for the big ultrasound. We are staying on Team Yellow but excited to see the baby. DH finally told his family yesterday. I was back in our home town and it's hard for me to hide my bump so I was very nervous.

Take care ladies!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies!! 
Hope you are all well. 
Greer - I just love feeling bubs moving She seems to be moving a lot this week! 
Lacy - I so know what you mean by not enough hours in the day! could always do with a few more! :haha: 
Sandy - I'm doing really well thanks. Hows things going with you? Have you seen the doc again? 

AFM - we are currently in Paris - will be home again on Thursday night! I'm loving being away with DF on our babymoon! Saw Moulin Rouge last night - loved that! Sacre Coeur and Notre Dame are gorgous!! 
Off to Eiffel tower and Arc de Triumph in the morning. 
Have been feeling Speckle move loads in the last 3 days! She must sense that I'm on holiday and being loving it too!! DF felt her kick for the first time on Sunday night! He loved it! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## butterworth

love to hear that the baby is moving for you Greer and Carla glad your having a good time on your vacation. 
I don't think I feel baby yet sometimes I feel something but not sure this is my first so not sure what to look for. I just know its not gas so it must be baby.

I did go to the Dr and they did do another pap and did a biopsy I wont get the result for another 5 weeks but they told me not to think anything right now so I'm not stressing about it. if it is serious I would still have to wait for baby to arrive before I could do anything about it so I'm trying to be as stress free as I can for babies sake. I still worry but nothing I can do for now at least baby is doing good and growing great so thats a plus. I think df is more nervous than me, he was really scared when we saw this Dr but the Dr told me I was in good hands and baby would be safe. He explained his concerns about my first pap that sent me to him and this pap was live on video with a bunch of people who watched which was weird (its a teaching Hospital). I still have abnormal cells but what kind I wont know untill the results. I have another appointment to see him again in Jan a week before my due date that appointment I am not looking forward to just cuz its so close to my due date and I don't want to deliver at that hospital its an hour away from my city. But with my luck that's whats going to happen they'll do my pap and my water will break I should prob bring my hospital bag just incase. thats it for my updates ladies anything new I'll let you ladies know


----------



## Jemma0717

Fx everything is okay Sandy!

Nice to see all you ladies here :) We have had so many BFP's...now just for the rest of you!

I have a growth scan tomorrow since baby is measuring 3 weeks behind. I am not too worried about it though because my MW said I will probably just have a small baby since I am a small person. Here is my 35 week bump:


----------



## FitzBaby

Carla- Hubby and I went there last year for our official honeymoon. What an amazing city. Sit on the bridges at nightnand wat the Towerup. Don't miss San Chapel, thenstained glass church ...it's simp,y amazing (as is most of Paris).

Sandy- thinking of you tons and hoping for good news your way soon.

Tiffany- you look great! Cannot believ you are almost full term already!

AFM- just released from the hospital. Morning sickness got pretty bad and I need loads of fluids. IVs are not fun when the nurse can't find your vein! I am down a pou d from pre pregnancy weight and by this time with DD I was up at least 8 lbs so ki d of nervous about that. Ugh, just hoping the sickness goes away soon!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

jemma0717 said:


> fx everything is okay sandy!
> 
> Nice to see all you ladies here :) we have had so many bfp's...now just for the rest of you!
> 
> I have a growth scan tomorrow since baby is measuring 3 weeks behind. I am not too worried about it though because my mw said i will probably just have a small baby since i am a small person. Here is my 35 week bump:

beautiful bump!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Thank you :)


----------



## skweek35

Hello ladies, 
paris was beautiful!! More about that in a bit!! 

Sandy - praying that good news arrives in a few weeks!! FXed! 

Tiff- Love your bump!! Just 5 weeks to go for you now! wow! Cant believe how quickly time has flown by! 

Greer - good that your have been released from hospital and FXed that dreaded MS moves on soon! 

AFM - Yup we are back from Paris and in a way we are glad as it got soooo hot there! try 42'C/108!! and that was at 5pm! Yup it was a scorcher! Spent a lot of money on buying ice-creams! Anything to cool me down! 
Really enjoy going up to the VERY top of the Eiffel Tower. I was happy to go to the 2nd level, but glad we went to the very top. The views from up there are stunning! 
There were at least 3 other expectant couples there on Wednesday morning too! I am fascinated with the 'love' bridges! Lovers go to one of these bridges with a padlock. They then write their names and a date on their padlock and attach it to the side of the bridge. There are even vendors on the bridge selling padlocks too! pictures should be on FB soon.


----------



## skweek35

Here are a few pics 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/Paris/Picture048-1.jpg 
Saw this and had to get it! 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/Paris/524112_10151720025025288_1612596156_n1.jpg 
Me walking down a few stairs on the Eiffel Tower 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/Paris/547884_10151720015810288_422062549_n1.jpg 
Notre Dame in the background - loved it! Its beautiful both inside and outside!!


----------



## butterworth

Tiff you look beautiful love the bump

Carla glad you loved Paris the city of romance

Greer sorry to hear your having ms still, have you talked to your dr about taking anything? in Canada we have a drug called diclectin its the only med safe for pg nausea/sickness. My sister was on it with both her pg its the only way she could keep food down and her ms never left her like it does with most she was sick pretty much the whole nine months. I hope that doesn't happen to you

got some good news last week my sister inlaw is 9 weeks pg with her second i'm so happy for her. now thats my sister, me and my sister inlaw holy baby boom in my family. Family get togethers are going to be fun, babies all around.


----------



## skweek35

awww that is soo cute!!! Similar here - me and SIL are due within days of each other!


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, where is everyone?? 
Thought I would pop in today as I'm officially in my 3rd tri!!! :wohoo:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

skweek35 said:


> Here are a few pics
> 
> https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/Paris/Picture048-1.jpg
> Saw this and had to get it!
> 
> https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/Paris/524112_10151720025025288_1612596156_n1.jpg
> Me walking down a few stairs on the Eiffel Tower
> 
> https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/Paris/547884_10151720015810288_422062549_n1.jpg
> Notre Dame in the background - loved it! Its beautiful both inside and outside!!

Beautiful pics!


----------



## butterworth

skweek35 said:


> Hey ladies, where is everyone??
> Thought I would pop in today as I'm officially in my 3rd tri!!! :wohoo:

yay for the 3rd tri

I had a wonderful week at our friends cottage and one more day left of vacation then back to work on monday. 

hope all you ladies are doing well.


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh, it has got really quiet in here recently. Where is everyone else? 

Sandy good to hear you enjoyed your time away. Good luck with work this week. I still have 3 weeks left of holiday and trying to make the most of this time off to prepare for the little one. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi ladies :) Everything is good here...just waiting for this baby to come!


----------



## skweek35

2 weeks to go Tiff!! GL! 
How are you feeling?


----------



## Jemma0717

Feeling very very uncomfortable.....so ready to be done

How about u?!


----------



## butterworth

hows everyone this week?
Tiff how are you feeling? I've been thinking of you a lot lately. another week and a half to go isn't it?

AFM- I've been feeling baby this week, I started to feel baby last week but wasn't to sure it was baby or gas but this week its for sure baby. I feel flutters almost everyday which makes it feel so real that you are caring a life and not just getting fat. my placenta is in the back of my uterus and my u/s tech told me i wouldn't feel baby as early as most but from what I've read thats the complete opposite of what she told me. my next dr's appointment is on monday I can't wait to hear the hb again and then sept 7 is my next u/s and that is when we will find out if we are team pink or blue. DF thinks we are having a girl so we will see if he is right or not. I do have a girls name picked out its going to be Sophia he picked it and its the only name we both agree on so far. I only have the first name picked I have no idea what the middle name is going to be. I can't wait for Sept 7 so I can finally start buying stuff. well thats my update for the week hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## skweek35

oh Tiff, not long now!! I love your bump pics! I really want to get mine organised now. 

Sandy - love feeling baba moving! Such a magical feeling! 

AFM - Speckle is growing bigger by the day as is the bump! Bump is really feeling big today. Next MW appointment is next week. Room is almost cleared but now the house is such a mess with boxes and bags of things that need to go to various places - friends, loft, charity, etc. Still to order the cotbed and dresser/changer. Hoping to get the house looking a bit tidier by the end of this week! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies!!! Hope you are all doing well. :) We just had a birthday party today for our daughter who will be 4 on Tuesday! Time really flies.... And her sister just turned 2 months old!!!


----------



## butterworth

happy birthday Abi

well i got my results from my colposcopy they realy didn't say anything they just want to keep an eye on me so I guess I just have to wait till my next appointment with them in Jan to see if I have had any new changes. I'm taking it as good news for now. sept 7 is my next u/s they won't tell me if I am having a boy or girl till I see my dr which is 10 days later but hopefully baby has his/her legs wide open so I get a sneak peek but I was told the u/s tech doesn't stay to close to that area when we are looking at the screen.

hope everyone is doing good this week


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I seriously can't believe it and I'm SOOO excited...EXTREMELY cautious but enjoying this moment right this second! Since I found out so early, I don't go in for HCG levels until after labor day. :-( Hope everything stays ok until then! I'm currently on the Progesterone so that's great and they just upped my dosage to 2x day starting Saturday so STICK BABY STICK!

FINALLY GOT MY :bfp:!!!
 



Attached Files:







20120824_174427.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 2









20120826_134957.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## skweek35

OH MY GOSH!!!! 
Congrats!!! I feel a BFP party coming on here!!! 
So here it comes ...

Congratulations
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:blue::yellow::pink::blue::yellow::pink::blue::yellow::pink::blue::yellow::pink::blue::yellow::pink:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:​


----------



## ttcbabyisom

skweek35 said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!!
> Congrats!!! I feel a BFP party coming on here!!!
> So here it comes ...
> 
> Congratulations
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> :blue::yellow::pink::blue::yellow::pink::blue::yellow::pink::blue::yellow::pink::blue::yellow::pink:
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:​

Thank you so much Skweek35! I feel incredibly blessed right now. I just hope this one makes it!


----------



## butterworth

ttcbabyisom said:


> I seriously can't believe it and I'm SOOO excited...EXTREMELY cautious but enjoying this moment right this second! Since I found out so early, I don't go in for HCG levels until after labor day. :-( Hope everything stays ok until then! I'm currently on the Progesterone so that's great and they just upped my dosage to 2x day starting Saturday so STICK BABY STICK!
> 
> FINALLY GOT MY :bfp:!!!

congrats I'm so happy for you, yay to our lucky thread. how many days early did your test? I was five days and my test looked like yours then a day later they got darker I think I took 5 tests in total I just needed to make sure. you must be over the moon.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

butterworth said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> I seriously can't believe it and I'm SOOO excited...EXTREMELY cautious but enjoying this moment right this second! Since I found out so early, I don't go in for HCG levels until after labor day. :-( Hope everything stays ok until then! I'm currently on the Progesterone so that's great and they just upped my dosage to 2x day starting Saturday so STICK BABY STICK!
> 
> FINALLY GOT MY :bfp:!!!
> 
> congrats I'm so happy for you, yay to our lucky thread. how many days early did your test? I was five days and my test looked like yours then a day later they got darker I think I took 5 tests in total I just needed to make sure. you must be over the moon.Click to expand...

Awe, thank you so much! Yes, yay to our lucky thread! Well, i'm not expected AF until this Thursday or Friday and I tested just this past Friday so I guess about 6 or 7 days early I tested...crazy! I've taken 3 tests so far. One IC, one digi and one frer.  I plan to test every other day for a week or so to confirm in my head...i have so many tests, i could spare to waste a few.  Plus i love peeing on sticks when they are POSITIVE!


----------



## Jemma0717

Omg congrats!! So exciting :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Jemma0717 said:


> Omg congrats!! So exciting :)

Your due date is tomorrow! How exciting! Are you in labor yet? Good luck. I love your baby's name!


----------



## skweek35

Tiff, how are you feeling? Any sign of the show yet?


----------



## Jemma0717

I feel pretty good actually....I lost all my plug yesterday so hoping things start within the next couple of days. With Landon, I just went into labor and that was it...not many signs leading up to it at all. Landon starts kindergarten tomorrow so now I am worried about going in the middle of the night because that would mean I would have to wake him up to bring to my in-laws..in the middle of the night :-/ 

Any day now!


----------



## skweek35

FXed for you Tiff. Hope it all goes well 
Keep up updated.


----------



## FitzBaby

OMG!!!! Congrats on your BFP!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Still here ladies.....will start induction process next Tuesday evening


----------



## skweek35

Hi Tiff, How was Landon's first day at school? 

Hope everyone is doing well! 

AFM - I went back to work today - but just for a few hours to sort out a few things. Officially back at school on Tuesday. 
All is well with Speckle. She is growing big! 
Ordered a load of things yesterday - cotbed, dresser/changer, mattresses and a carrycot (which needs to be ordered again as that company can't get it in stock!) 
So just about ready for her now.


----------



## butterworth

Tiff I keep checking up on you on fb fx she arrives soon 

hope all you ladies are doing well this week

a week from today I get my next u/s 20 weeks my goodness time is flying. we are hoping to find out if we are team pink or blue so hopefully baby keeps his/her legs wide open. I hear babies don't always cooperate and I don't think I'll get anymore u/s 2 is all the dr told me I would have unless I have complications. fx for me ladies I'm happy with either a girl or boy I just want to know what we are having so I can start buying stuff all have have bought so far is diapers you can never have enough of those.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

:cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:


----------



## butterworth

ttcbabyisom said:


> :cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:

Oh ttcbabyisom :hugs: how did your blood work go today?


----------



## Jemma0717

Might be induced tonight...I am scheduled for tonight and have to call in 20 min but if they're booked, I won't be able to get in. FX I can go!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

butterworth said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:
> 
> Oh ttcbabyisom :hugs: how did your blood work go today?Click to expand...

Bloods were negative but they are ruling it a chemical pregnancy since i had so many positives...so...on to the next cycle.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Good luck Jemma, can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## butterworth

ttcbabyisom said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:
> 
> Oh ttcbabyisom :hugs: how did your blood work go today?Click to expand...
> 
> Bloods were negative but they are ruling it a chemical pregnancy since i had so many positives...so...on to the next cycle.Click to expand...

so sorry to hear ttcbabyisom, sending lots of hugs your way and praying next cycle to get your sticky bfp.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I just have to say Im one lucky girl as Im sure MOST of us on here are. I go through daily moodsa roller coaster of sorts throughout my entire months cycle and everytime when it gets close to the end my hubby tries so hard to keep me positive and says things like I have a good feeling about it this month and I bet it happened so I know he gets let down each time it doesnt too and we all have to remember that. Then when it doesnt happen and I get AF, he holds me while I cry and gives me encouraging words each timeand the cycle continues again. Im a lucky girl for having such a wonderful man to be my rock through all of this.


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh - this thread seems to need resurrecting. 

TTC - you sure are lucky hun to have such a wonderful man by your side!! 

Hows is everyone else doing? 

AFM - I've got about 4 weeks to go and feeling more and more like a beached whale every day!! I have yet another scan as my MW says I'm getting too big. I wont complain about seeing my little Ladybug again! Hoping the scan is beginning of next week some time as I have a consultant appointment next Thursday to discuss the birth. 
Other than that just 1 more week of work before Mat leave starts!! YAY


----------



## Jemma0717

It has been so long ladies!! Anyone else pregnant? How are things? Liliana is almost 9 months old! Where has the time gone?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Jemma0717 said:


> It has been so long ladies!! Anyone else pregnant? How are things? Liliana is almost 9 months old! Where has the time gone?

It has been a really long time. I am 5w4d pregnant. I am due January 19th, 2014


----------



## Jemma0717

Pnutsprincess said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> It has been so long ladies!! Anyone else pregnant? How are things? Liliana is almost 9 months old! Where has the time gone?
> 
> It has been a really long time. I am 5w4d pregnant. I am due January 19th, 2014Click to expand...

aww congrats!!! That's great to hear :flower:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

It took awhile, but it finally happened


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Jemma0717 said:


> It has been so long ladies!! Anyone else pregnant? How are things? Liliana is almost 9 months old! Where has the time gone?

Yes, it's been forever since there was activity on this thread. Well since that last post, I was pregnant again in February with twins but we lost them in March at 8 weeks, 1 day. Just now finally getting back into the swing of things again so now back in another cycle...and even more hope it will happen again soon! That's crazy Liliana is almost 9 months old already!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Pnutsprincess said:


> It took awhile, but it finally happened

Yay, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally!!!! So exciting!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jemma0717

ttcbabyisom said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> It has been so long ladies!! Anyone else pregnant? How are things? Liliana is almost 9 months old! Where has the time gone?
> 
> Yes, it's been forever since there was activity on this thread. Well since that last post, I was pregnant again in February with twins but we lost them in March at 8 weeks, 1 day. Just now finally getting back into the swing of things again so now back in another cycle...and even more hope it will happen again soon! That's crazy Liliana is almost 9 months old already!Click to expand...

Oh no, I am sorry :( I hope you are doing okay.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Jemma0717 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> It has been so long ladies!! Anyone else pregnant? How are things? Liliana is almost 9 months old! Where has the time gone?
> 
> Yes, it's been forever since there was activity on this thread. Well since that last post, I was pregnant again in February with twins but we lost them in March at 8 weeks, 1 day. Just now finally getting back into the swing of things again so now back in another cycle...and even more hope it will happen again soon! That's crazy Liliana is almost 9 months old already!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, I am sorry :( I hope you are doing okay.Click to expand...

I'm hanging in there. It's just been one day at a time... :hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies!!!! So happy to hear of the new bfp. But so sorry to hear about the loss of your twins ttc! As for me, Alice will be one year old on June 17th! Her sister will be 5 on August 21st. Time is moving way too fast for me. I'm not sure if we will ever have another child. We both seem pretty content with two girls. But, if we did it wouldn't be until Alice was 2. I just like mine spaced out a bit. :) I hope everyone else who use to be here is doing well. Seems like just yesterday I was posting away in here.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

breakingdawn said:


> Hi ladies!!!! So happy to hear of the new bfp. But so sorry to hear about the loss of your twins ttc! As for me, Alice will be one year old on June 17th! Her sister will be 5 on August 21st. Time is moving way too fast for me. I'm not sure if we will ever have another child. We both seem pretty content with two girls. But, if we did it wouldn't be until Alice was 2. I just like mine spaced out a bit. :) I hope everyone else who use to be here is doing well. Seems like just yesterday I was posting away in here.

hi there! Wow, time has flown since you had your baby. Crazy! I'm thinking time has really flown since we lost our twins. Feels like just yesterday but i'm better and better every day and just hopeful for future cycles. We shall see.


----------



## skweek35

OH MY GOSH ladies it sure has been some time!!! 
Lacey - so glad to see your finally got your BFP!!! HH9months!!! 

TTC - :( to loosing your twins! FXed you get your BFP soon!! 

Tiff - Can't believe your little girl is almost 9 months already!! 

BD - Alice almost a year? How time flies!! 

As for me - Had my baby after a roller coaster of a birth! Contractions started on the Thursday night, waters broke at 5pm on the Saturday, got in the water at 10pm when I was 5cm. Out the water at 3am as I was only 7cm and taken to delivery suite. Consultant was called and discovered I was regressing and was a 5cm! Pull his hand out, saw meconium and took me straight in for ECS! Annabel was born at 5:01am on November 11, 2012. 
Here are a few pics 

7 days old!! 
https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/chucklesday7.jpg

13 days old - first photo shoot
https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/IMG_5648.jpg

On Honeymoon in Bardolino, Lake Garda Italy 
https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/Aandme_zps005c3b10.jpg

Oh and a photo from our wedding!! 
Annabel and her cousin Keelin(born Nov 2nd) 
https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/AandKeelin_zps7c348bb7.jpg

Annabel and I before the wedding 
https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/AandIwedding_zps8846c252.jpg


----------



## ttcbabyisom

skweek35 said:


> OH MY GOSH ladies it sure has been some time!!!
> Lacey - so glad to see your finally got your BFP!!! HH9months!!!
> 
> TTC - :( to loosing your twins! FXed you get your BFP soon!!
> 
> Tiff - Can't believe your little girl is almost 9 months already!!
> 
> BD - Alice almost a year? How time flies!!
> 
> As for me - Had my baby after a roller coaster of a birth! Contractions started on the Thursday night, waters broke at 5pm on the Saturday, got in the water at 10pm when I was 5cm. Out the water at 3am as I was only 7cm and taken to delivery suite. Consultant was called and discovered I was regressing and was a 5cm! Pull his hand out, saw meconium and took me straight in for ECS! Annabel was born at 5:01am on November 11, 2012.
> Here are a few pics
> 
> 7 days old!!
> https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/chucklesday7.jpg
> 
> 13 days old - first photo shoot
> https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/IMG_5648.jpg
> 
> On Honeymoon in Bardolino, Lake Garda Italy
> https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/Aandme_zps005c3b10.jpg

She's BEAUTIFUL!!! Congratulations! Love her name too!!!  can't wait for my happy ending. These are awesome pics.


----------



## skweek35

TTC - thanks hun! She is such a happy baby and has brought us so much joy and love!! 
FXed your happy ending is near!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

skweek35 said:


> OH MY GOSH ladies it sure has been some time!!!
> Lacey - so glad to see your finally got your BFP!!! HH9months!!!
> 
> TTC - :( to loosing your twins! FXed you get your BFP soon!!
> 
> Tiff - Can't believe your little girl is almost 9 months already!!
> 
> BD - Alice almost a year? How time flies!!
> 
> As for me - Had my baby after a roller coaster of a birth! Contractions started on the Thursday night, waters broke at 5pm on the Saturday, got in the water at 10pm when I was 5cm. Out the water at 3am as I was only 7cm and taken to delivery suite. Consultant was called and discovered I was regressing and was a 5cm! Pull his hand out, saw meconium and took me straight in for ECS! Annabel was born at 5:01am on November 11, 2012.
> Here are a few pics
> 
> 7 days old!!
> https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/chucklesday7.jpg
> 
> 13 days old - first photo shoot
> https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/IMG_5648.jpg
> 
> On Honeymoon in Bardolino, Lake Garda Italy
> https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/Aandme_zps005c3b10.jpg
> 
> Oh and a photo from our wedding!!
> Annabel and her cousin Keelin(born Nov 2nd)
> https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/AandKeelin_zps7c348bb7.jpg
> 
> Annabel and I before the wedding
> https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/AandIwedding_zps8846c252.jpg

Thank you! Your daughter is beautiful


----------



## Jemma0717

Carla- I love seeing all your pics on FB :)

Heres a recent of my little miss Liliana:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

jemma0717 said:


> carla- i love seeing all your pics on fb :)
> 
> heres a recent of my little miss liliana:

adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

